# stirbt 26 Zoll aus?



## Cityracer (7. Juli 2012)

gut, bin nicht ganz aktuell, aber gerade diesen Artikel gelesen:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/neu-scott-genius-fuer-2013-in-650b-und-29-zoll.642419.2.htm?odckampagne=42er_bikes2013_scott

die Fa. Scott baut jetzt angbelich nur noch 29er und 27,5 Zoll Räder, "650b"; -> 29 Zoll und 27,5 Zoll gehört die Zukunft.

was sind denn das wieder für Gags?

Eure Meinung und Beobachtung dazu, stirbt 26 Zoll aus?


----------



## Edged (7. Juli 2012)

In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (7. Juli 2012)

Cityracer schrieb:


> stirbt 26 Zoll aus?



unbedingt! wird ja auch endlich mal zeit das sie mit diesem mist schluss machen! 
ich persönlich fahre ja nur noch 36", 29er sind mir zu mainstream.


----------



## potsdamradler (7. Juli 2012)

> Eure Meinung und Beobachtung dazu, stirbt 26 Zoll aus?



Spätestens wenn blutbuche Mod im 29er Forum ist


----------



## 4mate (7. Juli 2012)

Wo ist die Umfrage, anonym mit Mehrfachnennungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## mightyEx (7. Juli 2012)

Man kann ja vieles schönreden, aber ich seh 26" noch längst nicht am Ende. Erst mal muss das neue Segment beweisen, dass es signifikant besser als 26" ist. Und da gibt es auf jeden Fall pro und contra. Was 27,5" angeht - schauen wir mal. Steckt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen. Das die Hersteller natürlich gerne etwas verkaufen wollen, ist doch klar  . Und das neue wird halt als das non-plus-ultra verkauft, war schon immer so. Der Konsument wird dabei gar nicht gefragt - man schmeißt halt hin und bewirbt das Stück Fleisch als was ganz besonderes.
Weiterentwicklung im Sinne von Verbesserung ist sicherlich begrüßenswert. Weiterentwicklung im Sinne von "wir haben da mal was neues, was wir verkaufen können" (wo die Innovation und der Nutzen eher fraglich ist), sollte man mit Skepsis begegnen. Letztlich entscheidet der Konsument, ob er die Entwicklung mitträgt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Juli 2012)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Letztlich entscheidet der Konsument, ob er die Entwicklung mitträgt.




Moin

Und genau da liegt das Problem heutzutage,da die meisten"angepaßt"sind und somit jede Entwicklung mittragen(Siehe diese schwachsinnigen Smartphones,die braucht kein Mensch,aber jeder will sie haben!)!Denken ist da Glückssache!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Yeti666 (8. Juli 2012)

Genau, wir wollen eine Umfrage


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2012)

solange es noch 7-fach gibt, habe ich wegen 26" keine sorgen


----------



## dubbel (8. Juli 2012)

gibts eigentlich ausser scott (und Niner) noch andere hersteller?


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Mal eine Frage müssten 27,5 und 29 nicht gerade im Vergleich zu 26 bei schweren Fahrern 90Kg und mehr nicht spürbare Defizite in Sachen Steifigkeit mit sich bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (8. Juli 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ausser scott (und Niner) noch andere hersteller?


----------



## Edged (8. Juli 2012)

Sicher gibt es für die Sccot-Bikes dann auch Adapter, damit 26" weiterhin geht ...


----------



## potsdamradler (8. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage müssten 27,5 und 29 nicht gerade im Vergleich zu 26 bei schweren Fahrern 90Kg und mehr nicht spürbare Defizite in Sachen Steifigkeit mit sich bringen?



Dachte ich auch; 30% mehr Stabilität, bei baugleichen 26ern! Aber die Hersteller der 29er sehen das etwas anders


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch; 30% mehr Stabilität, bei baugleichen 26ern! Aber die Hersteller der 29er sehen das etwas anders



Komisch das über solch Aspekte nicht gesprochen wird zumal ja die Bevölkerung immer dicker und Größer wird, sprich der Anteil der Fahrer 90kg+ doch in den Segmenten deutlich zunehmen dürfte. Was nützten mir super Rolleigenschaften wenn mir das Laufrad um die Ohren fliegt weil es mit meinem Gewicht überfodert ist. Bzw.  um die Steifigkeitsverluste auszugleichen müsste mehr Material an das Laufrad sprich es würde schwerer werden, kann ja auch nicht sinn der Sache sein dort wieder mehr Gewicht draufzupacken wo man es eigentlich Vermeiden will. Für kleine Leichte CC Fahrer mag das ja alles irgendwo noch sinnvoll sein abe für die Breite Mehrheit halte ich es einfach nur für Werbeschwachsinn um immer wieder Kaufanreize zusetzen


----------



## potsdamradler (8. Juli 2012)

> Komisch das über solch Aspekte nicht gesprochen wird ..



Zumal ja 90kg incl. Klamotten, Schloß, Gepäck schnell erreicht sind.. Als damals der MTB Boom losging, hat Mike Kluge das mal so formuliert; Du kannst mit einem 26er machen, was du mit einem 28er kannst. Aber mit einen 28er nicht dasselbe wie mit einem 26er...Den Satz hab ich nie vergessen!
War damals 28er Fan und bin dann später doch umgesattelt. Zumal Tiefbettfelgen mit reduzierter Speichenzahl mit 28" Probleme geben sollte. Aber das kam viel später. Treppauf- und ab trage ich auch lieber 26er.


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Also stehe ich mit meiner Ansicht nicht ganz so allein da.
Aus den genannten Gründen und weil ich eben einer der 90KG Fahrer bin wird wohl 26" immer meine erste Wahl sein und ich denke nicht das 26" ausstirbt.  Allein der Steifigkeitsaspekt macht für mich die 29" und denn neuen 650b Standart uninteressant.... ich erkaufe mir doch keinen marginalen Komfortgewinn auf Kosten von Haltbarkeit oder Mehrgewicht

Ich bin auf den "objektiven" Test der Bikebravos in der kommenden Ausgabe gespannt. Aber ich denke da wird eher wieder nach dem Motto recherchiert "Wessen Brot ich fress, dessen Lied ich sing".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2012)

ist das toll ein troll thread amwochenende, ja klar stirbt es aus am ende fahren alle nurnoch 33,45 zoll, aber hey das wird schon


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> ist das toll ein troll thread amwochenende, ja klar stirbt es aus am ende fahren alle nurnoch 33,45 zoll, aber hey das wird schon



Sachdienlicher Kommentar.... die Frage ist nur wer hier der Troll ist!
Das Thema ist doch legitim und wert das man darüber diskutiert und dafür ist doch so ein Forum da wenn ich nicht irre.... und ein bißchen Toleranz kann und darf man doch wohl erwarten oder?

Und nun Back to the topic


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2012)

das hat nix mit toleranz zu tun, son thema aufzumachen ist schwachsinn in meinen augen


----------



## shylock (8. Juli 2012)

Solange ich im Baumarkt nur 26er MTBs sehe,halte ich die gesamte Diskussion für Zeitvertreib.

Aber haben in Dland nicht gerade die Sommerferien begonnen?
Und ist nicht gerade Wochenende?
Läuft gerade nix in der Glotze?

Super Thread!


----------



## bike-michl (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
26" stirbt m.E. nicht aus, weil stellt euch mal nen 1,50 Meter großen  Menschen auf nen 29 Zöller vor. Die Proportionen passen genauso wenig wie ein 2 Meter großer auf nen 26 Zöller (ich find es sieht halt nicht so toll aus). Darum haben beide Maße ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Tja und die 650B sind auch gut, weil daraus ergeben sich auch neue Inovationen.


----------



## dubbel (8. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Komisch das über solch Aspekte nicht gesprochen wird ...


eigentlich gehts in 90% der gespräche genau darum. 
wenn man von den ästhetik-nazis mal absieht.


----------



## Berejosa-23 (8. Juli 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> das hat nix mit toleranz zu tun, son thema aufzumachen ist schwachsinn in meinen augen



solche Kommentare sind aber noch viel mehr Schwachsinn, v.a. wenn man nichts beizutragen hat. muss man bei Desinteresse ja nicht anklicken. 


btt: ich habe von 27.5 Zoll bisher noch nichts gesehen, nur gelesen. angeblich will man damit die Vorteile von 29er mit denen der 26er "kombinieren". stellt sich die Frage, ob tatsächlich neue Rahmen konstruiert werden oder vlt. einfach in vorhandene mit neuen Gabeln größere Räder verbaut werden?

offenbar muss jedes Jahr einen neu Kuh durchs Dorf getrieben werden. ein bisschen Leid können einem die Händler und Werkstätten tun, die sich noch mehr Varianten in den Laden stellen müssen.

die Aussage des Scott-Menschen, 29ern und 27.5ern gehört die Zukunft, halte ich für gewagt. mit den 29ern steht ja eine Alternative zu den 26ern bereit. wobei ich 29er schon als Marketinggag empfinde.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juli 2012)

Schon mal eines gefahren?

650b wird nicht die Vorteile beider Rahmengrößen kombinieren ohne deren Nachteile, sondern - sofern der Rahmen gut gemacht und das Rad vernünftig aufgebaut ist - wohl besser rollen als ein entsprechender 26"er, aber schlechter als ein 29"er und bei Geradeauslauf und Wendigkeit entsprechend auch zwischen zwei vergleichbaren Rädern liegen - und so weiter. Genauso kann man aber durch extreme Geometrien die Eigenschaften, die man von einem Rad einer bestimmten Radgröße eher erwarten würde, in gewissem Rahmen einem Rad mit anderer Radgröße anerziehen - auf Kosten einer anderen Eigenschaft.
Ich fahre sowohl MEINE 26"er gerne als auch MEINEN 29"er, hergeben möchte ich keines der Räder. 650b bin ich noch nicht gefahren, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sich damit auch sehr gute, ausgewogene, Räder konstruieren lassen.

Durch gebetsmühlenartiges Wiederholen von gängigen Vorurteilen sowie Marketingaussagen wird man keine sinnvollen, allgemeingültigen Aussagen über Radgrößen treffen können, auch wenn es noch so viele Leute versuchen.

Hockt Euch auf verschiedene Räder und probiert aus, was Euch jeweils gut passt. Alles andere ist Quatsch. Dafür sind die körperlichen Voraussetzungen, Fahrgewohnheiten und Geschmäcker zu verschieden.
Von einem Automobil mit einer bestimmten Felgengröße definitive Aussagen bezüglich aller Automobile mit dieser Felgengröße treffen zu wollen, versucht doch auch keiner.

Persönlich hoffe ich, dass keiner der drei Standards aussterben wird. Dass die Hersteller nicht jedes Modell bzw. Teil in allen Größen anbieten können, ist allerdings auch klar.


----------



## Al_Ex (8. Juli 2012)

shylock schrieb:


> Solange ich im Baumarkt nur 26er MTBs sehe,halte ich die gesamte Diskussion für Zeitvertreib.
> 
> Aber haben in Dland nicht gerade die Sommerferien begonnen?
> Und ist nicht gerade Wochenende?
> ...



Die ersten Erprobungen bei McNeintzie laufen bereits 

Ich würde sagen live and let die  Wer ein 27,5 oder 29" möchte bitte, allerdings finde ich es schin etwas frech, die Kundschaft auf seine Vorstellungen zu zwingen. Dachte immer der Kunde bzw. die Nachfrage gibt vor, was der Hersteller verkauft. 

Die Hersteller sind ja auch selbst Schuld an ihrem Absatzmangel, hätten sie weniger haltbare 26" gebaut, hätten sie das Problem nicht


----------



## Edged (8. Juli 2012)

Berejosa-23 schrieb:


> ... wobei ich 29er schon als Marketinggag empfinde.


Jaja, sie versuchen's alle Jahre wieder ...





Aber hast schon recht, ist nur ein Marketinggag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (8. Juli 2012)

Edged schrieb:


> Aber hast schon recht, ist nur ein Marketinggag.



Ja, so wie das Fernsehen oder neuerdings dieses Internet.


----------



## Renato (8. Juli 2012)

26 Zoll wird sterben! Genauso wie BMX zum Ende der 80er.
Und 26 Zoll wird wiederkommen, größer und vielfältiger als wir es uns vorstellen können. Mit Disziplinen wie Race, Freestyle Flatland Halfpipe usw.
Genauso wie BMX!


----------



## Scotty83 (8. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Persönlich hoffe ich, dass keiner der drei Standards aussterben wird. Dass die Hersteller nicht jedes Modell bzw. Teil in allen Größen anbieten können, ist allerdings auch klar.



Wahre Aussage und genau das ist für mich der Punkt * ich* möchte entscheiden was ich haben will und nicht von Herstellern gezwungen werden etwas zu kaufen nur weil das andere nicht mehr produziert wird.
Scott geht in meinen Augen damit schon den falschen Weg....siehe Scott Genius 2013 nur als 650b oder 29"... Wahlmöglichkeit hab ich da nicht mehr bleibt nur noch der Herstellerwechsel wenn ich bei 26" bleiben möchte.
Und wie schon gesagt die Bike Läden und Verkäufer können einem schon leid tun.


----------



## exto (8. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Durch gebetsmühlenartiges Wiederholen von gängigen Vorurteilen sowie Marketingaussagen wird man keine sinnvollen, allgemeingültigen Aussagen über Radgrößen treffen können, auch wenn es noch so viele Leute versuchen.



Einer der wenigen intelligenten Kommentare, die ich in diesen endlosen, sich immer wieder selbst zitierenden Threads zu diesem Thema bisher gelesen habe.

Ich würde mal grob schätzen, weniger als 10% der selbsternannten Experten zu diesem Thema können auf eigene, vergleichend Erfahrung als Grundlage für ihre verschwurbelten Ergüsse zurückgreifen.


----------



## bettseeker (9. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> Wahre Aussage und genau das ist für mich der Punkt * ich* möchte entscheiden was ich haben will und nicht von Herstellern gezwungen werden etwas zu kaufen nur weil das andere nicht mehr produziert wird..




VW Käfer, Opel Admiral, Ford Taunus, ...26er MTB...


----------



## Al_Ex (9. Juli 2012)

Die wuirden aber nicht durch PKW mit LKW-Bereifung oder Ähnlichem ersetzt, sondern durch technischen Fortschritt.

Obwohl der Admiral und der Taunus* schnieke sind.


----------



## ScreamingHand (9. Juli 2012)

Solange John Deere keine MTBs für den Ackereinsatz baut würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## bettseeker (9. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Die wuirden aber nicht durch PKW mit LKW-Bereifung oder Ähnlichem ersetzt, sondern durch technischen Fortschritt.


----------



## RetroRider (9. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> [...]bleibt nur noch der Herstellerwechsel wenn ich bei 26" bleiben möchte.[...]



Aber warum willst du denn bei 26" bleiben. Dafür gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund. 24" ist steifer, und wiegt auch noch weniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (9. Juli 2012)

Das ist wahr! Ich nehm' eines!


----------



## RetroRider (9. Juli 2012)

Leider schon ausverkauft. 

Das Argument, daß ein größerer Hebel die Materialbelastung verstärkt, stimmt. Deswegen sollten schwere Leute nicht nur kleinere Räder sondern auch Starrgabel fahren. Je höher die Gabel baut, um so früher reißt das Steuerrohr ab.


----------



## Scotty83 (9. Juli 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Aber warum willst du denn bei 26" bleiben. Dafür gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund. 24" ist steifer, und wiegt auch noch weniger!



Nein am besten ich nehm mir gleich ein Laufrad und verwende Vollgummi-Reifen das ist das Stabilste.


----------



## RetroRider (9. Juli 2012)

Joa, ganz nett gekontert.
Aber ich differenziere ja immerhin bei meinem Reifenwahn. Ich ernte nicht nur Kritik dafür, daß ich für's Vorderrad zu schwere Reifen empfehle, sondern auch dafür, daß ich für's Hinterrad zu leichte Reifen (und zu breite Felgen) empfehle.

Übrigens: Ein weiterer Stabilitätsfaktor ist die Rahmengröße. Viele Leute kaufen sich zu kleine Rahmen und müssen dann die Sattelstütze zu weit rausziehen, was den Rahmen nicht unerheblich belastet.
Also zusammengefasst: Kleine Räder, niedrige Gabel, großer Rahmen.


----------



## Scotty83 (9. Juli 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ein weiterer Stabilitätsfaktor ist die Rahmengröße. Viele Leute kaufen sich zu kleine Rahmen und müssen dann die Sattelstütze zu weit rausziehen, was den Rahmen nicht unerheblich belastet.
> Also zusammengefasst: Kleine Räder, niedrige Gabel, großer Rahmen.



Ja da kann ich dir beipflichten , nur sollte man da mal die Verkäufer fragen warum die sowas den Leuten erzählen"nimm den kleineren Rahmen, wenn du agil durch den Wald willst".


Aber wie schon gesagt man sollte sich selber ein Bild machen nur reicht da meistens ein kleine Probefahrt beim Händler nicht aus. Ich werd die neuen 27,5" mal testen.


----------



## Innocent (9. Juli 2012)

Ich finde ein 29" HT mit schnellen Reifen nicht schlecht für leichtes Gelände oder mal eine Sonntagsfahrt auf Asphalt. Wenn es mir nicht am nötigen Kleingeld fehlen würde, hätte ich mir schon eins gekauft. 

Für 650B fällt mir eigentlich kein Verwendungszweck ein und wenn es heißt "Laufruhiger wie ein 26" und agiler wie ein 29"", denke dann eher "Nicht so agil wie ein 26" und nicht so laufruhig wie ein 29"". Aber da ich noch nie eins gefahren bin, will ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

Aber 26" ist eigentlich schon die richtige für ein MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (9. Juli 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ein weiterer Stabilitätsfaktor ist die Rahmengröße. Viele Leute kaufen sich zu kleine Rahmen und müssen dann die Sattelstütze zu weit rausziehen, was den Rahmen nicht unerheblich belastet.
> Also zusammengefasst: Kleine Räder, niedrige Gabel, großer Rahmen.


... 



Egal welche Laufradgröße. Der Rahmen muß passen. Bekomme ich passenden Druck auf die Pedale. Wie sind meine Proportionen? Oberkörper, Beinlänge, Armlänge. Was will ich überhaupt machen?
Wichtiger als die Rahmengröße ist eh die Oberrohrlänge. 
Was zählt ist der Wohlfühlfaktor.
Und im Zweifelsfall immer schön die kleiner Größe nehmen. Das kann auch wichtig für die Familienplanung sein ...


----------



## RetroRider (9. Juli 2012)

Heute haben die Rahmen eher weniger Oberrohrlänge. Mir persönlich passt die etwas "zu" große Größe besser - besonders auf langen Touren. Aber das ist individuell.


----------



## bettseeker (10. Juli 2012)

Scotty83 schrieb:


> ... nur sollte man da mal die Verkäufer fragen warum die sowas den Leuten erzählen"nimm den kleineren Rahmen, wenn du agil durch den Wald willst".




In der Regel erzählen Verkäufer dem Kunden genau das, was er hören will. (Manchmal auch unbewusst hören will.) Wenn kleine Rahmen immer noch für "sportlich und agil" stehen, fühlen sich wahrscheinlich viele Freizeit-Schumis auf zwei Rädern (komischerweise meistens Männer) angesprochen?


----------



## potsdamradler (10. Juli 2012)

Kleine Rahmen sind kompakter, stabiler als große Rahmen. Gleiche Bauweise und Material vorrausgesetzt. (Analog kleiner Laufräde). Die klassische Diamantrahmenform aus dem Strassenrennsport ist statisch optimal, das Oberrohr im Schritt..., deshalb wird kleiner gekauft- mehr auf Radstand/Oberrohrlänge geachtet. Die fehlende Sitzrohrlänge wird durch überlange Stützen ausgeglichen.. Auch wenn man damit die Physik nicht austrickst, sieht's zumindest cool aus und bringt etwas Platz. 
Ich mag kleine stabile Rahmen mit langem Sitzrohr, kurzen Stützen und Schrittfreiheit 


> In der Regel erzählen Verkäufer dem Kunden genau das, was er hören will. (Manchmal auch unbewusst hören will.)


----------



## dickerbert (10. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Ich mag kleine stabile Rahmen mit langem Sitzrohr, kurzen Stützen und Schrittfreiheit


Sowas?


----------



## potsdamradler (10. Juli 2012)

Sorry, das kopierte Foto vom Lunamaxx kommt nicht rüber, ist fast identisch mit meiner Signatur.

Also auf die Rahmenform bezogen. Das Sitzrohr so lang wie möglich  Davor fuhr ich Damenrahmen und davor Diamant- RS. Meine alten Bogaboo's waren übrigens damals als Ladykiller konzipiert, mit (zu) kurzem Radstand  Das agile Fahrverhalten (in der Ebene), kann man mit schwerer Bereifung bspw. beruhigen.
Größere Laufräder haben ja auch eine größere Massenträgheit wie gleich gebaute kleine. Hat Vor- und Nachteile..
Bin allerdings kein Sport-, sondern hauptsächlich Alltagsfahrer 

Gut, das wäre mein Vorschlag; ist der gut könnte man den überall kaufen 

Greetz


----------



## siq (11. Juli 2012)

wobei weder 650 (27.5"), noch 700 (28" und 29") was neues ist. Diese Felgengrössen gibt's schon seit Jahrzehnten. Die darumherum Vario ist "neu" und das Fahrverhalten Geschmacksache. So gesehen klares nein. 26" bzw. 559 wird nie aussterbern, dafür ist zu viel Geld drin. Eher neu aufgelegt und wieder neu vermarket.


----------



## mightyEx (11. Juli 2012)

Als die CD rauskam, wurde das Ende der Platte prognostiziert. Und - sie lebt auch heute noch, wenn auch nicht mehr als "Massenware" . 26" wird weiterleben. Auch wenn es möglicherweise erst mal von 27,5" oder 29" zurückgedrängt wird. 26" wird mit Sicherheit nie ganz verschwinden und vermutlich irgendwann ein Revival erleben. Es ist DIE Laufradgröße, mit der das MTB quasi geboren wurde.


----------



## mightyEx (11. Juli 2012)

siq schrieb:


> Eher neu aufgelegt und wieder neu vermarket.



So funktioniert Marketing. Man nehme etwas, was momentan nicht in Mode ist und rühre kräftig die Werbetrommel. Schon ist die neue (alte) Geldquelle wieder erschlossen  .


----------



## halbgott (14. Juli 2013)

Stevens hat vor nur noch 29 er zu produzieren.
Das ist meines Erachtes der falsche Weg und sollen nicht die Kunden entscheiden was sie möchten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opernfreunde (14. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Stevens hat vor nur noch 29 er zu produzieren.
> Das ist meines Erachtens der falsche Weg und sollen nicht die Kunden entscheiden was sie möchten ?



Möchtest du denn ein 26" Stevens Kaufen??

Ich warte immer noch auf ein großes Revival der Canti-Bremse oder der 60mm Long Travel Federgabeln mit 1" Schaft.


----------



## halbgott (14. Juli 2013)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Möchtest du denn ein 26" Stevens Kaufen??



Was ich schade finde daß potentiellen Kaufinteressenten nicht mehr die Option offen gelassen wird, sich solch ein Rad zu kaufen.
Stevens hat ein paar schöne alte Klassik Mtbeiks und Crossräda.


----------



## Opernfreunde (14. Juli 2013)

Die meisten Leute wollen Spaß beim biken die Laufradgröße ist denen Schnuppe.


----------



## moxrox (15. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich selber mit den 29iger nicht so anfreunden, es rollt zwar komfortabler im Gelände aber die Gesamtgröße des MTB sagt mir nicht so zu. Mein 26iger schaut aus wie ein Kinderrad gegenüber einem 29iger. Die Wendigkeit und Spritzigkeit des 26´MTB ziehe ich vor. Desweiteren kommt hinzu, dass 29iger sogar im mittleren Preissegment einfach teilweise schwerer sind. Im höherwertigen Preissegment schaut es natürlich anders aus, aber was ist mit der Masse an Konsumenten  welche sich die günstigeren Einsteiger Modelle kaufen.

Es missfällt mir, dass manche bekannte Firmen ihre 26iger Modelle komplett eingestellt haben. Man sollte den Kunden überlassen welchen Typ von MTB man fahren möchte und nicht rein aus Profitgründen den Markt zu diktieren.


----------



## RetroRider (15. Juli 2013)

Jetzt musst du nur noch erklären, wie das *Nicht*bedienen einer Nachfrage zu mehr Profit führt. Man könnte ja 26er auch teurer statt nicht anbieten.
Meine Theorie: Die Marketing-Leute wollen die Fortschrittsgläubigkeit, die eigentlich nur im Elektronikbereich gerechtfertigt ist, auch im Bike-Bereich fördern. Deswegen sagen die Hersteller jedes Jahr: "Ups, letztes Jahr haben wir den letzten Schrott verkauft. Aber dieses Jahr ist uns DIE Revolution gelungen!".


----------



## Opernfreunde (15. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Theorie: Die Marketing-Leute wollen die Fortschrittsgläubigkeit, die eigentlich nur im Elektronikbereich gerechtfertigt ist, auch im Bike-Bereich fördern. Deswegen sagen die Hersteller jedes Jahr: "Ups, letztes Jahr haben wir den letzten Schrott verkauft. Aber dieses Jahr ist uns DIE Revolution gelungen!".



Ich glaube nicht dass die Marketingabteilung allein entscheidet was poduziert und verkauft wird.


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2013)

Oh doch... wer denn sonst? Marketing und Controlling sind diejenigen, die bestimmen, was Profit abwirft, und somit, was produziert wird.


----------



## dickerbert (15. Juli 2013)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass die Marketingabteilung allein entscheidet was poduziert und verkauft wird.


Der Akademische Rat der firmeninternen Wissenschafts- und Forschungseinrichtung wird es zumindest nicht sein...


----------



## Sentilo (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn 26er aus Mangel an Nachfrage sterben sollten, warum sind dann 24er, 20er, 18er, 16er und 12er nicht längst vom Markt? Wegen der paar Kiddies, die damit rumeiern, lohnt sich doch der Aufwand nicht. Oder etwa doch?

Nee, Leute. 26er sind nicht tot. Sie riechen nur ein bisschen komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Gebra (15. Juli 2013)

Genial! Man kann in den nächsten Jahren weiterhin Schmuckstücke in 26" gebraucht extremst günstig kriegen, da bekanntlich nicht wenige verzweifelt versuchen, schnell auf 29" umzusteigen, unabhängig davon, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Da geht das "alte" 26er schon mal zum halben Wert weg.


----------



## Edged (15. Juli 2013)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Nee, Leute. 26er sind nicht tot.


Die sind sowas von tot ... 
Je größer die Räder desto hoch.
Da gilt wieder der alte Spruch "Über den Berg ist es drumherum, als drüberweg".


----------



## Sentilo (15. Juli 2013)

Al_Gebra schrieb:


> Genial! Man kann in den nächsten Jahren weiterhin Schmuckstücke in 26" gebraucht extremst günstig kriegen, da bekanntlich nicht wenige verzweifelt versuchen, schnell auf 29" umzusteigen, unabhängig davon, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Da geht das "alte" 26er schon mal zum halben Wert weg.



Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee! Man sollte das 26er unisono verdammen und wie die Jubelperser dauernd gefakte 29er Schönwetter-Fahrberichte reinstellen. 

Und kurz darauf dann im Bikemarkt die S-Works-Carbonschleudern mit Blattgoldbeschichtung und Eisdielen-Finder zum McKenzy-Preis abernten. Da bin ich doch dafür


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. Juli 2013)

27,5 " werden dann von der LR-Grössenpolizei als Benno Ohnsorg erschossen?

Das KTwR wird dann die neue RAF (RattAbForum)?


----------



## Sentilo (15. Juli 2013)

Genau, und Trailsperrung nur für 26er, weil die mit ihren traktionsarmen Rädern doch eh nur hilflos über den Boden scharren und am kleinsten Hindernis hängen bleiben. Da kommen ja sogar die Wanderer aus dem Tritt


----------



## Thaddel (15. Juli 2013)

29" = Völlig unproportional
27,5" = Guter Kompromiss
26" = Stirbt nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bridgeguard (15. Juli 2013)

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir .... nix 
Kann man nicht wissen aber aussterben glaub ich definitiv nicht.
Neubikes mit 26" wird es wohl auch immer geben.

Zum Thema Steifigkeit: Ich hab jetzt schon von mehreren Mechanikern und Händlern gehört, dass vor allem die billigen 29er zurückgebracht werden oder ständig in der Wartung sind.
Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum BMX in 20" oder kleiner ist


----------



## R.C. (15. Juli 2013)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum BMX in 20" oder kleiner ist



BMX (nicht Kinderraeder) gehen von 20 bis 24" (20", 22" und 24", es gibt auch 26" Cruiser, das sind aber keine 'echten' BMX mehr).
insofern kommen MTBs jetzt dahin, wo BMX bereits sind. Nur, dass nicht die kleinste Radgroesse die Mehrheit stellen wird.


----------



## subdiver (15. Juli 2013)

Im Race- und Marathonbereich ist es in 2014 so gut wie unmöglich noch ein 26er zu kaufen.

Das 26er wird (leider) wohl nur noch bei Bikes mit viel FW überleben 
und auch hier wird in 2014 schon sehr viel auf 27,5 umgestellt.


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. Juli 2013)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Genau, und Trailsperrung nur für 26er, weil die mit ihren traktionsarmen Rädern doch eh nur hilflos über den Boden scharren und am kleinsten Hindernis hängen bleiben. Da kommen ja sogar die Wanderer aus dem Tritt



2(*)6,66 " steckt ja der Teufel quasi schon im Namen


----------



## halbgott (15. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Im Race- und Marathonbereich ist es in 2014 so gut wie unmöglich noch ein 26er zu kaufen.
> 
> Das 26er wird (leider) wohl nur noch bei Bikes mit viel FW überleben
> und auch hier wird in 2014 schon sehr viel auf 27,5 umgestellt.



Mehr Profit für die Hersteller..
Die 26 er wurden häufiger produziert, und dadurch sanken die Preise da Massenware.
Wenn man jetzt einen neuen Standard einführt dann müßen es ja alle neu kaufen, da es für neue Sachen keinen Gebrauchtmarkt gibt.


----------



## frogmatic (15. Juli 2013)

Solange es Menschen unter 1,70 gibt, wird es auch 26" MTB geben. 
Alles andere ist Schwachsinn aus dem Hause Marketing.

Der Unterschied zwischen 26" (559mm) und "27.5" (584mm) beträgt ca. 4%. 
Das merkt keiner, fällt unter Messfehler. Wer was anderes behauptet ist einfach fest genug im Glauben. Anders siehts höchstens im Rennsport aus, wenns wirklich um Sekunden geht. 

Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen verschiedene Maße. Wenn ich mir meinen 1,95 Nachbarn anschaue weiß ich sofort, für wen 29er definitiv sinnvoll sind.

Den Hype finde ich aber putzig - da fiebern etwas Leute, ob es einen Reifen in 650b rechtzeitig geben wird, den man seit Jahren in 26" kaufen kann, usw.

Aber den Abgesang auf 26" kann man sich sparen, das sind nur geistlose Bike-Bravo-Schreiberlinge, die nicht mehr wissen wie sie ihre Gazetten sonst füllen sollen.


----------



## subdiver (15. Juli 2013)

Am WE bin ich ein 29er Scott Spark 910 in den Allgäuer Bergen probegefahren.

Läuft auf der Ebene gut, ist ein bißchen träge im Antritt und man vermißt
bei Steilanstiegen (> 25 %) den 1. Gang vom 26er.
Auf dem Trail braucht man nicht mehr um die Hindernisse herumfahren,
sondern knallt einfach darüber. 

Insgesamt war ich positiv überrascht, bin mir aber trotzdem nicht sicher,
ob ich ein 29er Fully auf Dauer fahren möchte.
Denn im Vergleich zum 26er Fully fährt sich ein aktuelles 29er Racefully ähnlich einem "Hollandrad" und nicht mehr wie ein Mountainbike, 
zumindest im Gebirge.

Als Vergleichsbike mußte mein altes Rocky Element herhalten.


----------



## halbgott (15. Juli 2013)

29 er sind normalen trekking rädern sehr ähnlich was die beschleunigte masse angeht.


----------



## frogmatic (15. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auf dem Trail braucht man nicht mehr um die Hindernisse herumfahren,
> sondern knallt einfach darüber.



Das geht auch mit meinem 26" Hardtail mit 10mm Gabel 
Man muss sich nur trauen und wissen, wie...

 @halbgott:
da widerspreche ich ein bisschen, am Trekkingrad hast du dünnere Reifen.


----------



## Bill Tür (15. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> da widerspreche ich ein bisschen, am Trekkingrad hast du dünnere Reifen.


, die aber nicht wirklich leichter sind (Ich habe gerade an die schwesterliche Stadtschlampe Marathon Plus' montiert, Alternative wären Bic Apples gewesen.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (16. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Solange es Menschen unter 1,70 gibt, wird es auch 26" MTB geben.
> Alles andere ist Schwachsinn aus dem Hause Marketing.



Richtig albern fand ich dann das hier:
http://www.rabe-bike.de/de/Mountainbikes/Cube-Access-WLS-Race-29-2013

(Von der Ausstattung bei dem Preis will ich ja gar nicht erst anfangen)


----------



## halbgott (16. Juli 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Richtig albern fand ich dann das hier:
> http://www.rabe-bike.de/de/Mountainbikes/Cube-Access-WLS-Race-29-2013
> 
> (Von der Ausstattung bei dem Preis will ich ja gar nicht erst anfangen)



hauptsache frauengerecht..




> Frauengerechtes, leicht rollendes 29er! Rock Shox Recon 29 Silver Air Luft-Federgabel. Zuverlässige Shimano Scheibenbremse


----------



## m-i-k-e (16. Juli 2013)

Gab/Gibt es nicht auch 24 Zoll oder seit ihr dafür noch alle zu jung?

Ich habe auch schon verschiedenes ausprobiert und würde pauschal nicht sagen das es für mich jetzt ´´die`` Laufradgröße gibt.
Ich denke auch das Geo und persöhnliche Vorlieben einiges ausmachen, ich finde es persöhnlich gut das sich der Markt weiter entwickelt und neue Konzepte rauskommen die den Sport weiter voran bringen.


----------



## subdiver (16. Juli 2013)

In der neuen Bike, schreibt "Schwalbe", dass die Entwicklung neuer 26er Highend-Evolution Reifen zukünftig nicht mehr vorangetrieben wird.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Juli 2013)

Zur Not kann man ja auch in Deutschland hergestellte Reifen statt Schwalbe kaufen...


----------



## Opernfreunde (16. Juli 2013)

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein 26er  probiert - die Dinger sind die totale Fehlkonstruktion.  _






_


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> In der neuen Bike, schreibt "Schwalbe", dass die Entwicklung neuer 26er Highend-Evolution Reifen zukünftig nicht mehr vorangetrieben wird.



Das heisst doch nur, dass es keine weiteren neuen SuperDuperTopAllesWegBügelundjedenLuftdruckundGelände akzeptierenden Reifen in 26" gibt. Conti wird sicherlich auch irgendwann diesen Schritt gehen.

Naja, die 26" sind nach 45 Jahren wohl auch inzwischen ausgereift, oder erwartet ihr massive Durchbrüche in den Gummimischungen und Stollenformen?

@ Opernfreunde

Der Fahrer ist eine Fehlkonstruktion


----------



## Opernfreunde (16. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> @ Opernfreunde
> 
> Der Fahrer ist eine Fehlkonstruktion



Kauf dir einen Hocker und sag mir das ins Gesicht!


----------



## Zaskar01 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hab eine händisch betriebene Bühne in 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opernfreunde (16. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine händisch betriebene Bühne in 18"



Wird knapp, aber ich kann mich ja ein bißche runter beugen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (16. Juli 2013)

Also dass 26" ausstirbt glaub ich nicht.
Die Beweglichkeit gegenüber nem 29"er liegt klar auf der Hand. Ich persönlich find die 29er abgesehen davon auch ziemlich hässlich. Durch die Riesen Räder wirkt das Rad so klobig.

Beispielsweise die ganzen neuen Specialized Modell 2014 in der News.. die Räder sind alle samt potthässlich, vom Downhill Modell vllt. mal abgesehen, was daran liegen könnte dass es 26" ist 

Es ist sicherlich ein Riesen Markt mit den 29ern.... wirtschaftlich gesehen. Für die unzähligen Mitt-30er bis 60er die sich in ihre Wurstpellen Outfits zwängen, damit nur mühselig ihr Bierbäuchlein kaschieren, sich dann auf ihre 3000 Euro 29er Carbon Bikes schwingen und den Berg zur nächsten Gaststätte hochkurbeln, um dort das nächste Hefeweizen in sich reinzukipppen.

Also um es kurz zu machen... identifikation...null... außerdem hässlich.
Ich geb nix drauf


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> hauptsache frauengerecht..



Wenn ich mich in der Stadt umschaue dann sind es kleine Frauen ja gewohnt, auf zu großen 28" Rädern zu fahren - insofern keine Umstellung 

Am besten noch mit zu hohem und zu langem Vorbau...



subdiver schrieb:


> In der neuen Bike, schreibt "Schwalbe", dass die Entwicklung neuer 26er Highend-Evolution Reifen zukünftig nicht mehr vorangetrieben wird.



Ich komme seit Jahren gut ohne Schwalbe Reifen aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juli 2013)

Sachlich (Wendigkeit, Stabilität) gesehen spricht viel für 26". Aber 3 Laufradgrößen sind ein bissl viel im Markt (Produktion, Lagerhaltung -auch beim Händler-, und es gibt immer das Abgrenzungsproblem). So gesehen hat die Industrie/der Handel ein Interesse am Aussterben einer LR-Grösse, das wird dann am ehesten 26" sein. Auch weil der Markt da schon satt ist. 
26" ist ideal für einen aktiven, verspielten Fahrstil. Wenn ich mir aber den Durchschnitts-MTBler ansehen, so hat dieser in 95% der Fälle einen passiven, ängstlichen Stil drauf. Die warten nur drauf, vom "unsicheren" 26er wegzukommen. Und wenn dann noch die Bike-Bravo-Spinner ihren Müll dazu schreiben....schon wird 26" zum Nischenprodukt. Aber evtl. kommt ja in ein paar Jahren der "neue" Trend des 26" Funbikes (oder wie das dann immer heißen mag) und alles geht von vorne los.


----------



## dickerbert (16. Juli 2013)

Ich frage mich so langsam, was in der Tour als Innovation gepusht wird? Von einem 26" -oder 30" Rennrad habe ich noch nix gehört.... Kann man den Rennradlern nicht so leicht etwas aufzwingen?! 
Letztlich ist 27,5 doch nur das Resultat, das aus den 29-Verweigerern hervor ging. Man hat gemerkt. dass einige Leute partout keinen 29er wollten, also hat man ein Sondermaß - ganz nah am Altbekannten - entwickelt, um die Kuh weiter zu melken.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde: Hauptsache es gibt keinen Gebrauchtmarkt und keine Kompatibilität der alten Teile.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Juli 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich frage mich so langsam, was in der Tour als Innovation gepusht wird? Von einem 26" -oder 30" Rennrad habe ich noch nix gehört....[...]



Wenn man 19mm Reifenhöhe annimmt, haben Rennräder haargenau 26 Zoll Reifenaußendurchmesser. Kleinere Räder würden "komische" Rahmen erfordern, damit Kurbeln & Schaltwerk nicht am Boden schleifen. Vom Rollverhalten auf Asphalt her gesehen ist die Radgröße aber völlig wurscht. Nur auf unebenem Untergrund rollen größere Räder besser. Wobei ein 26er mit Reifenfederung besser rollt als ein 29er mit totgepumpten Reifen auf zu schmalen Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (16. Juli 2013)

Denke Liteville geht da den richtigeren Weg.
29" oder 650B (hinten) nur für *XXL*-Rahmengrößen.

Sinn macht, was Sinn macht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Juli 2013)

Sinn macht, was Sinn macht.[/quote]


----------



## F4B1 (16. Juli 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich frage mich so langsam, was in der Tour als Innovation gepusht wird? Von einem 26" -oder 30" Rennrad habe ich noch nix gehört.... Kann man den Rennradlern nicht so leicht etwas aufzwingen?!


Doch, 26" gibt es.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7;navigation=1;mid=0;pgc=0;menu=1000,4,22,156
War bei den Triathleten sogar mal Trend. Aktuell voralldingen für kleine Fahrer/innen interessant.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Juli 2013)

Das sind rein rechnerisch 23.6" und 24.3". Aber wenn nicht mal die Händler checken, daß das Zollmaß kein Felgenmaß ist...


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. Es ist doch völlig legitim, dass die Hersteller sich einer neuen (und je nach Betrachtung und Überzeugung auch besseren) Technik zuwenden, wenn es um das Freimachen von Entwicklungsgeldern geht.
Sofern alle erforderlichen DIN und ISO Normen erfüllt werden, muss ein Hersteller 10 Jahre ab Auslieferdatum für eine ordentliche Ersatzteilversorgung geradestehen. Aber ein Produkt weiterzuentwickeln, bei dem die Nachfrage fast komplett weggefallen ist? Woher der Hype kommt, warum heute (fast) jeder Neukäufer ein 27,5er oder ein 29er Bike haben will, wer den Hype ausgelöst hat, lässt sich ungefähr genauso exakt beantworten wie die berühmte Frage nach dem Ei und der Henne.
Ich habe ein 26" Enduro und ein 29" Hardtail und finde beide Bikes für ihren jeweiligen Einsatzzweck klasse.
MFG


----------



## Delgado (16. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Sinn macht, was Sinn macht.



Sinnvoll ist, was einen Sinn ergibt!


----------



## Edged (16. Juli 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ... Aber ein Produkt weiterzuentwickeln, *bei dem die Nachfrage fast komplett weggefallen ist*? ...


Ja nee, is klar.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn man 19mm Reifenhöhe annimmt, haben Rennräder haargenau 26 Zoll Reifenaußendurchmesser.



Deswegen passen ja RR-Felgen mit RR-Reifen in 26" MTBs.



F4B1 schrieb:


> Doch, 26" gibt es.
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7;navigation=1;mid=0;pgc=0;menu=1000,4,22,156
> War bei den Triathleten sogar mal Trend. Aktuell voralldingen für kleine Fahrer/innen interessant.



Ist nach wie vor für kleine Fahrer interessant, die eine Aero-Position mit entsprechender Sattelüberhöhung fahren wollen.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. (...) ein Produkt weiterzuentwickeln, bei dem die Nachfrage fast komplett *weggeschrieben wurde*?



Ich habe mal deine Aussage richtiggestellt - nur weil in den Bike-Bravos etwas steht, muss das nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Deswegen passen ja RR-Felgen mit RR-Reifen in 26" MTBs.[...]



Joa, eben. Deswegen sind "28-Zoll-Felgen" gleichzeitig "26-Zoll-Felgen" und "29-Zoll-Felgen". Entweder das, oder Reifenaußendurchmesser und Reifensitzdurchmesser sind doch nicht das Gleiche...


----------



## F4B1 (16. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ist nach wie vor für kleine Fahrer interessant, die eine Aero-Position mit entsprechender Sattelüberhöhung fahren wollen.


Steht da doch auch.
Das mit der Aerodynamik hab ich rausgelassen. Ist schließlich der Sinn eines Rennradlenkers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich habe mal deine Aussage richtiggestellt - nur weil in den Bike-Bravos etwas steht, muss das nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben.


 

Nein, das ist falsch. Du hast nicht meine Aussage richtiggestellt, Du hast meine Meinung mit Deiner Meinung überschrieben. Das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juli 2013)

@F4B1:
im Triathlon wird weniger mit Rennlenker denn mit Triathlon-Aufsatz gefahren, damit kommt man nur schwer unter den Vorbau.

  @NobbyRalph:
ich habe deine falsche Behauptung durch eine richtige ersetzt. 
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> @_NobbyRalph_:
> ich habe deine falsche Behauptung durch eine richtige ersetzt.
> Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


 
Böse Zungen könnten Dich einen notorischen Besserwisser nennen. Ich gehöre zu denen, die das tun.
Aber ich steige hier aus, die Diskussion mit Dir ist müssig.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juli 2013)

Passt schon, das höre ich nicht zum erstenmal.

Ich habe ja nichts gegen Vielfalt, aber wenn hier ein Trend (wo auch immer der herkommt) als Fakt verkauft werden soll schreibe ich dagegen an. 
Ebenso fühle ich sog. "Vorteilen" gerne auf den Zahn - echte Neuerungen halten dem Stand, Marketing-Bla wird halt entlarvt.


----------



## Opernfreunde (16. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ebenso fühle ich sog. "Vorteilen" gerne auf den Zahn - echte Neuerungen halten dem Stand, Marketing-Bla wird halt entlarvt.


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juli 2013)

Freut mich dass du Spaß hast


----------



## moxrox (16. Juli 2013)

Gab es nicht schon in den 90igern ein "29er" also 28er (Felgengröße) MTB Modell, welches als Mauerblümchen sich verkaufte und damals den Durchbruch nicht schaffte da der Trend eindeutig 26 war ?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (16. Juli 2013)

Sogar die beliebte Marke Mc Kenzie produziert sogar 29er und das schon 1-2 Jahre!


----------



## RetroRider (16. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Gab es nicht schon in den 90igern ein "29er" also 28er (Felgengröße) MTB Modell, welches als Mauerblümchen sich verkaufte und damals den Durchbruch nicht schaffte da der Trend eindeutig 26 war ?



Überleg doch mal selbst: Ein 29"-Reifen auf einer 28"-Felge wäre nur einen halben Zoll hoch, also schmaler als ein Rennrad-Reifen. Würde man die 622mm einer 622er-Felge in Zoll umrechnen, dann kämen ca. 24,5 Zoll dabei raus, und nicht 28 Zoll.
Merke: Die Zoll-Angabe ist IMMER das Reifenmaß und NIE das Felgenmaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (17. Juli 2013)

Die Zollangaben sind doch ein Rätsel für sich.
Mein Sohn hat gerade auf schmerzhafte Weise die unsägliche Reifengröße 27", sprich 630, kennengelernt. Er hatte nicht weiter hingeschaut und sich so lange gequält, bis der erste 622 Reifen hinüber war...


----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2013)

Auf die im Thread gestellte Frage, JA !
Giant schmeißt 2014 auch alle 26er raus und setzt voll auf 27,5


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juli 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Also dass 26" ausstirbt glaub ich nicht.
> Die Beweglichkeit gegenüber nem 29"er liegt klar auf der Hand. Ich persönlich find die 29er abgesehen davon auch ziemlich hässlich. Durch die Riesen Räder wirkt das Rad so klobig.
> 
> Beispielsweise die ganzen neuen Specialized Modell 2014 in der News.. die Räder sind alle samt potthässlich, vom Downhill Modell vllt. mal abgesehen, was daran liegen könnte dass es 26" ist
> ...



Ich finde es witzig, dass derartig abfällige, pauschalierende Bemerkungen oft von Leuten kommen, die mit viel Federweg unterwegs sind.

Böse Menschen könnten hier eingrätschen und sagen, dass es dafür ja auch einen riesigen Markt an fahrtechnisch unfähigen Jugendlichen gibt, die mit 100mm Federweg nicht auskommen, damit mit weit sitzendem, den Burgerbauch gut kaschierendem, kariertem Maloja-Clownskostüm zum Schulhof rollen, sich die nächste "Monster-Energy" reinkippen, dabei wie Josh Bender fühlen und über geleistete Großtaten sinnieren. Wäre aber eine genauso dumme Pauschalaussage.

Lasst die Leute doch fahren. Sol lucet omnibus. Die tun Euch doch nicht weh. Oder doch?

Ersatzteile für 26" wird's noch sehr lange geben, also zwingt Euch (und mich auch) niemand, eines Eurer geliebten Fahrräder deswegen stillzulegen. Genauso wie man zum Glück noch eine ganze Weile 9-fach-Teile bekommen wird oder Naben für Schnellspanner, BSA-Innenlager usw.

Dass die Industrie verkaufen will und mit überzogenen Sprüchen alles Mögliche bewirbt, geschieht doch in allen Bereichen. Lässt man sich davon noch in irgendeiner Form beeindrucken? An mir prallt das weitestgehend ab, bilde ich mir ein. Wenn man gegen alles ankämpfen will, bei dem einen die Werbung nervt, hätte man z. B. auch kein Herr der Ringe im Kino gucken dürfen, weil der Film überall beworben wurde bis zum geht-nicht-mehr.

Ich verstehe den Sinn dieses Jammerthreads nicht ganz. Deswegen wird kein Hersteller seine Produktlinie oder Vertriebspolitik ändern. Bleibt als einziger Sinn, dass am Schluss das ganze Forum weiß, dass drei Aufrechte 29" (bzw. 650b) doof finden. Geht es darum? Super!


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt Sorgen ....


----------



## Edged (17. Juli 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ihr habt Sorgen ....


----------



## 4mate (17. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Giant schmeißt 2014 auch alle 26er raus und setzt voll auf 27,5


 Ist mir recht, das nächste wird sowieso 27,5"
Und gut dass dem 29er nicht der Markt überlassen wird, darum gehts nämlich: Macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (17. Juli 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ihr habt Sorgen ....


Genau das ist doch das Problem: 7-fach ist ausgestorben und was übrig ist, sind Lagerbestände. Wenn überhaupt, dann wird eine solche Kassette auf Shimano Tourney Niveau gefertigt und das will von uns doch keiner an seinem Rad haben?!
Wenn es mit 26" und 9-fach in ein paar Jahren genauso aussieht, werde ich faktisch dazu gezwungen, ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Oder ich nehme eben Abstriche in Performance und Gewicht in Kauf. Die große Auswahl bleibt mir aber nicht, wenn tatsächlich alle Hersteller auf 27,5" und 29" bauen.
Dass 26" auf lange Sicht ausstirbt, glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht gibt es ein paar Jahre Nullrunden für neue 26er Modelle. Aber danach wird man 26" wieder als großes Revival verkaufen wollen! Für 9-fach Schaltungen sehe ich die Entwicklung aber definitiv schon bald auf 7-fach Niveau. Zwei Jahre, und die 9-fach XT Kassette ist adé.


----------



## Cityracer (17. Juli 2013)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Wenn 26er aus Mangel an Nachfrage sterben sollten....




darum gehts ja, seit ihr vor 2-3 Jahren alle in den Laden gerannt oder habt die Hesteller angeschrieben:

"wäh, meine 26er Rädchen sind so klein, könnt ihr mir nen MTB bauen, mit Trekkingrad-Felgen (622) und dicken Puschen (sprich 29er)"???

ich kenne keinen, der das gemacht hat. im Grunde wurde doch für 29er ein wahnsinniger Hype erzeugt, alle machten mit, egal wie blöd jemand auf dem Rad sitzt und fährt. alle Vorteile der 26er wurden klein geredet, ebenso wie die Nachteile der 29er. so nen Ding fährt sich für mich (1,75 cm) wie nen Öltanker.

mal schauen, wei lange es noch 29er gibt...   27,5 dürfte für viele die bessere Rad-Größe sein. 27,5er sind mE nur die zeitnahe folgerichtige Antwort für alle, die unter 1,80 Größe sich nen 29er gekauft haben.

bin gespannt, wollte heute noch nen 26er HT für den Winter holen, ausverkauft


----------



## RetroRider (18. Juli 2013)

Das Ding - Nominativ: ein Ding und nicht einen Ding
Der Öltanker - Nominativ: ein Öltanker und nicht einen Öltanker
Das 26er - Akkusativ: ein 26er und nicht einen 26er
Das 29er - s.o.


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Juli 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> alle Vorteile der 26er wurden klein geredet, ebenso wie die Nachteile der 29er. so nen Ding fährt sich für mich (1,75 cm) wie nen Öltanker.
> 
> mal schauen, wei lange es noch 29er gibt...  27,5 dürfte für viele die bessere Rad-Größe sein. 27,5er sind mE nur die zeitnahe folgerichtige Antwort für alle, die unter 1,80 Größe sich nen 29er gekauft haben.


 
Solche Aussagen kommen zu einem Großteil von Leuten, die keinerlei Erfahrung mit 29" Bikes haben, sich aber aus Protest gegen die "neuen" Laufradgrößen stellen und dann irgendeinen Quark behaupten, der absolut nicht begründbar ist...

Meine Frau ist extrem aktive Bikerin seit vielen Jahren, hatte alles, was der Markt jemals so gebracht hat, über das klassische Rennrad, diverse 26" Fullies, einige 26" Hardtails, ein 28" Trekking/Citybike und seit 2 Monaten ein 29" (Race)Hardtail. Sie ist 1,67m groß und hat bei dem 29er eine Rahmengröße S - sie sitzt PERFEKT auf diesem Bike und kommt damit besser zurecht als mit allen anderen Bikes, die sie zuvor (und noch parallel) hat. Und sie hat noch nie irgendeinen Test über das Abrollverhalten der großen Räder gelesen oder sich in Foren mit angeblichen Vor- und Nachteilen befasst. Sie fand das Bike einfach nur cool, ich habe es ihr gekauft und sie fährt seitdem mega-zufrieden damit rum und hat jedesmal ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2013)

" Sehr aktive Bikerin " sagt aber nichts über den Fahrstil aus. Aber der ist nun mal sehr wichtig bei der LR-Wahl.

Besser wäre wohl die Überschrift: Stirbt 26" zu Recht aus? Würde aber nicht an den verschiedenen Meinungen ändern. 
Ich denke, 26" wird sehr runtergefahren und irgendwann (zu Recht) eine Wiedergeburt haben.


----------



## Innocent (18. Juli 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen kommen zu einem Großteil von Leuten, die keinerlei Erfahrung mit 29" Bikes haben, sich aber aus Protest gegen die "neuen" Laufradgrößen stellen und dann irgendeinen Quark behaupten, der absolut nicht begründbar ist...



Ich denke bei den 29" hängt es ganz stark von der Geometrie ab, wie es sich letztendlich fährt. Das mit dem Öltanker ist in meinen Augen nachvollziehbar, aber es gibt auch 29" bei denen es anders ist.

Im Hobby Bereich ist es in meinen Augen völlig egal was man fährt, da ist entscheidend wie viel Zug berghoch man die Kette bringt und wie viel man es bergab gehen lässt.


----------



## Zaskar01 (18. Juli 2013)

Aussterben werden 26" sicherlich nicht. 

Es wird immer Nischenanbieter (Reuber, Agresti, (tw auch Nicolai) um die Bekanntesten aufzuführen) geben, welche 26" Räder hochhalten werden oder sie als Kundenanfertigung anbieten.

Was die werte Kundschaft benötigt; sich aufschwatzen lässt; welchen Trend sie folgt oder auch nicht, können wir sicherlich nicht vorhersagen und auch so eigentlich nicht beeinflussen (ausser wir fahren alle nur noch forumsinterne ICB Räder  ).

Auch die neuen Trends zu verdammen halte ich für falsch, die Verkaufszahlen werden nicht nur durch Marketing generiert, sondern einige haben halt einen für sie grösseren Nutzen entdeckt, andere wiederum möchten halt immer das neueste Beste haben, andere wiederum (ich zum beispiel als Zwerg) bleiben bei Altbekannten (Was der Bauer net kennt ... ). Es ist auch eigentlich egal, ob ein 1,54 m Zwerg ein 29" fährt oder ein Puky, da es sein Rad und seine Entscheidung ist, daher Toleranz und Akzeptanz ist hier besser als sture Prinzipienreiterei und Missionierungsversuche.


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> " Sehr aktive Bikerin " sagt aber nichts über den Fahrstil aus. Aber der ist nun mal sehr wichtig bei der LR-Wahl.
> 
> Besser wäre wohl die Überschrift: Stirbt 26" zu Recht aus? Würde aber nicht an den verschiedenen Meinungen ändern.
> Ich denke, 26" wird sehr runtergefahren und irgendwann (zu Recht) eine Wiedergeburt haben.


 
Natürlich gibt es keine allgemeingültige Wahrheit und von 100 Leuten bekommt man hierzu 100 verschiedene Meinungen.
Ich habe explizit erwähnt, dass meine Frau sich einfach nur verdammt wohlfühlt auf dem 29er. Offenbar stimmt das "Gesamtpaket".
Mir gehts aber in erster Linie draum, dass in dieser Diskussion (die vermutlich bis zum jüngsten Tag geführt werden wird) einfach zu viele Mutmassungen die Runde machen und zu wenig fundierte Erfahrungswerte einfliessen.
Man regt sich furchtbar drüber auf, dass die ach so bösen Hersteller in Zusammenarbeit mit den noch böseren Bike-Zeitschriften einen "Hype" auslösen. Dennoch entscheiden sich nun mal wahnsinnig viele Neukäufer für ein 29er, ob sie dadurch einen effektiven Vorteil im Bike-Alltag haben, oder nicht, ist dabei völlig nebensächlich.
Ich sehe in der ganzen Sache keinen Anlass, mich über die Entwicklung aufzuregen. Wenn es in 10 Jahren vielleicht kein 26er Bike mehr zu kaufen gibt, kaufe ich eben ein andres. Hätte es vor 15 Jahren, als ich das Mountainbiken angefangen habe, schon kein 26er mehr gegeben, hätte ich mir auch das gekauft, was gerade angeboten wird und nicht rumgeheult, dass die Hersteller mir gefälligst weiterhin was anbieten sollen, was mein Großvater vor 60 Jahren gekauft hat...


----------



## Zaskar01 (18. Juli 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...und nicht rumgeheult, dass die Hersteller mir gefälligst weiterhin was anbieten sollen, was mein Großvater vor 60 Jahren gekauft hat...



Dann würdest du wahrscheinlich einen alten Sherman dein eigen nennen


----------



## Deleted 224116 (18. Juli 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es keine allgemeingültige Wahrheit und von 100 Leuten bekommt man hierzu 100 verschiedene Meinungen.
> Ich habe explizit erwähnt, dass meine Frau sich einfach nur verdammt wohlfühlt auf dem 29er. Offenbar stimmt das "Gesamtpaket".
> Mir gehts aber in erster Linie draum, dass in dieser Diskussion (die vermutlich bis zum jüngsten Tag geführt werden wird) einfach zu viele Mutmassungen die Runde machen und zu wenig fundierte Erfahrungswerte einfliessen.
> Man regt sich furchtbar drüber auf, dass die ach so bösen Hersteller in Zusammenarbeit mit den noch böseren Bike-Zeitschriften einen "Hype" auslösen. Dennoch entscheiden sich nun mal wahnsinnig viele Neukäufer für ein 29er, ob sie dadurch einen effektiven Vorteil im Bike-Alltag haben, oder nicht, ist dabei völlig nebensächlich.
> Ich sehe in der ganzen Sache keinen Anlass, mich über die Entwicklung aufzuregen. Wenn es in 10 Jahren vielleicht kein 26er Bike mehr zu kaufen gibt, kaufe ich eben ein andres. Hätte es vor 15 Jahren, als ich das Mountainbiken angefangen habe, schon kein 26er mehr gegeben, hätte ich mir auch das gekauft, was gerade angeboten wird und nicht rumgeheult, dass die Hersteller mir gefälligst weiterhin was anbieten sollen, was mein Großvater vor 60 Jahren gekauft hat...




Kann ich so unterschreiben! 

Wenn allerdings das angebot an 26er sinkt, weil jeder Hersteller nur noch dem Trend der 29er und 27,5er nacheifert, dann ist es für mich als Kunden natürlich auch bescheuert.

Sicherlich wird es aber nicht so sein, dass das 26er gänzlich aussterben wird.


Man kann das ein bißchen mit dem Rennrad-Trend der letzten Jahre vergleichen. Binnen einiger Monate habe ich in meiner Heimatstadt festgestellt, dass die Anzahl Rennradfahrender Studenten bzw. junger Leute massiv gestiegen ist. Jedenfalls subjektiv. Verkehrszählungen hab ich nicht gemacht. Aber überall begegnen mir diese ganzen Hipster mit ihren Rennrädern, vorzugsweise Sportstudenten mit riesigen kopfhörern, selbstverständlich entgegen der STVO, genau wie ihre Fahrräder im übrigen 

Das ist noch lange kein grund für mich auch eins zu kaufen.
Mir gefällt die körperhaltung aufm Rennrad nicht, hat mir noch nie gefallen.... so ähnlich ist es mit den 29ern. Die laufradgröße wird mir warscheinlich nie gefallen. Also fahr ichs auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (18. Juli 2013)

Mein Lieblingsbike ist 15 Jahre alt. Stahlrahmen, XT, HS33.
Daneben habe ich noch viel hochmodernes 26"-Zeugs.

Meist fahre ich auf der alten Möhre. Flatbar, Vorbau umgedreht, kleiner Rahmen und Sattel hoch.

Von meinen Kumpels wir immer behauptet, daß das gar nicht geht. Ich fahre damit auch alle Trails, die die Anderen mit'm Freerider fahren. ^^
Meist sogar schneller ...


----------



## corra (18. Juli 2013)

gottseidank fahre ich nur 24 zoll  

haderre schon länger mit dem gedanken mir ein hardtail zu kaufen zum schtrecke reissen 

habe jetzt ca 5 29er probe gefahren und kann keinen grund findem mir soeins zukaufen 
die laufräder sind schwächlich ( in meiner gewichts klasse ) es fährt sich träge und schaut bescheuert aus 

denke es wird ein 26 er auch wenn ich dan nicht den bikeindustriehipstergeldverdien trend mitmache


----------



## bronks (18. Juli 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ... Sie fand das Bike einfach nur cool, ich habe es ihr gekauft und sie fährt seitdem mega-zufrieden damit rum und hat jedesmal ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.


Das kann evlt. auch nur daran liegen, daß es ein neues Radl ist und die Farbe schön ist. Bei Frauen müssen keine Schuhe oder Hosen passen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es auf ein Fahrrad zutreffen soll. Es muß nur toll aussehen.


----------



## m-i-k-e (18. Juli 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Sofern alle erforderlichen DIN und ISO Normen erfüllt werden, muss ein Hersteller 10 Jahre ab Auslieferdatum für eine ordentliche Ersatzteilversorgung geradestehen.



echt....


----------



## m-i-k-e (18. Juli 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Das kann evlt. auch nur daran liegen, daß es ein neues Radl ist und die Farbe schön ist. Bei Frauen müssen keine Schuhe oder Hosen passen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es auf ein Fahrrad zutreffen soll. Es muß nur toll aussehen.


----------



## Edged (18. Juli 2013)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> echt....





m-i-k-e schrieb:


>


Ach komm, da geht noch was.


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbike ist 15 Jahre alt. Stahlrahmen, XT, HS33.
> Daneben habe ich noch viel hochmodernes 26"-Zeugs.
> 
> Meist fahre ich auf der alten Möhre. Flatbar, Vorbau umgedreht, kleiner Rahmen und Sattel hoch.
> ...



Hier meins, ist aber schon 8fach:


----------



## Seimon (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass man 26er Parts noch 3 Jahre lang relativ problemlos bekommt. Zumindest die, die es schon gibt. Mit Neuentwicklungen wird man wohl nicht mehr rechnen dürfen. Mein Studentenbudget lässt es einfach nicht zu - in nächster Zeit - auf ein 29er umzusteigen. Vor allem wenn man sich die Preisentwicklung ansieht. 650b ist für mich definitiv ausgeschlossen.
Da hilft nur hoffen und auf Holz klopfen.


----------



## cdF600 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte letztens das Vergnügen ein Giant Trance 29'er testen zu können. Ich konnte weder die Vorteile noch die Nachteile die die großen Räder haben sollen wirklich feststellen. Es war einfach ein gut gehendes MTB. Mir passte das Bike insgesamt nicht besonders gut. Die Front war mir zu hoch und die Reifen unterdimensioniert. Im Hardtail und Racebereich mag es seine Berechtigung haben. Der Ottonormalbiker wird das imho nicht wirklich spüren können.Höchstens an der Leere seines Geldbeutels.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (18. Juli 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hier meins, ist aber schon 8fach:


meins ist auch noch 8 fach..


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. Juli 2013)

Neumodischer Kram ... einzig wahr ist nur das Originalmodell Drais 1.0


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> meins ist auch noch 8 fach..



Halbgötter könn' das.


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Juli 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Halbgötter könn' das.



Mein Kleiner hat hinten *7-*fach.
Macht mich das nun zum Vollgott?! 




So, nun mal mein Senf:
Würde mir ein 29er im Gelände gefallen, dann hätte ich vor 6 Jahren auch 
bei meinem damaligen 28"-Crossrad bleiben können und hätte defenitiv 
einen HAUFEN Geld gespart (hatte bereits MTB-Geometrie und fette Magura-Julie dran).

Ich habe in meiner Ecke keine "Flow"-trails oder ähnliches, wo man schnell 
ein paar Hügelchen fährt. Meine Touren weisen teilweise recht verblockte 
Ecken auf, daher benötige ich was wendiges ...und stabiles (ähem, 0,1 Tonner )

Außerdem könnte ich auch noch sagen: Da ich nicht mit der Masse 
fahren möchte, gehe ich lieber gegen den Trend  ...und mit der Meinung 
von Specialized oder Scott (z.B. keine 26er im CC-Bereich) haben die 
sich für mich disqualifiziert - bekommen andere halt mein Geld.

Ich finde die Vielfalt im MTB-Bereich echt gut. So gibt es für jedes Einsatz-
gebiet das spezielle Gefährt, ABER nicht auf Kosten und Streichung vom 
Altbewährten und Guten!
Für *mein *Mountainbike-Bereich: Twenty-Six will never die! (...hoff ich)


----------



## Deleted 217350 (19. Juli 2013)

...nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom  .


----------



## 4mate (19. Juli 2013)

650 B ist das neue 26" - und das ist gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (19. Juli 2013)

... nur tote Fische bekommen einen Schlag?


----------



## account2.0 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr Mountainbike. Das wird sich in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr ändern. Da können noch so viele Lemminge dem nächsten Trend hinterherrennen.


----------



## mynoxin (19. Juli 2013)

Möchte eines zu Bedenken geben: 650B, bzw. 27,5" ist kein mischprodukt, welches im Zuge des 29er hypes "erfunden" wurde, sondern gibt es schon seit den 30ern. Daher finde ich es gut, dass dieses Maß aus der Versenkung geholt wird, um eine Brücke und einen Kompromiss darzustellen. Dass hier nur wenig Geld gemacht wird, ist wohl offensichtlich. Und: so ziemlich jeder Test von 29ern vergleicht immer mit 26ern, somit versucht man immer vergleiche zu schaffen. Anders ist es bei Tests von 26ern, dort steht nicht: mit einem 29er wäre man deutlich besser beraten, oder was weis ich. Gehe also davon aus, dass allein aus diesem Grund, weil es immer genannt wird, 26" nicht gehen wird. Ich persönlich finde aber auch, dass es für verschiedene Ansprüche verschiedene Angebote geben sollte. Mich würde man nie auf ein trekkingrad bekommen, aber fahre gerne lange Touren. 29 wäre Ideal. Okay, es ist hässlich, auch weil ich zu klein bin, aber dafür entscheide ich mich für das alte 27,5" und hoffe, dass es meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Ansonsten baue ich auf 26" um. Größer kommt nicht in frage, und da bin ich nicht der einzige. Und bevor Firmen keinen Absatz haben, bedienen sie eben auch Leute, die 26 fahren wollen. Stirbt nicht aus!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2013)

Es ist eben alles gesagt - nur noch nicht von jedem


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre auch Mountainbike. Ich fahre sogar so gerne Mountainbike, dass ich in den letzten 15 Jahren unzählige Gehälter in Bikes, Teile und bike-orientierte Urlaube gesteckt habe. Dabei hat mich nie auch nur ansatzweise interessiert, ob ein Test dazu gut war oder gar ein Trend oder Hype dahinter stand. Mich hat immer interessiert, ob ich gut damit klar kam, oder eben nicht. Wenn mich ein Bike nicht zufreidengestellt hat, hab ich es ratzfatz wieder verkauft. Heute ist das unverändert, aber endlich gibts ne größere Auswahl und der Bike-Kauf bzw. Aufbau macht richtig viel Laune! Egal welche LRS-Größe


----------



## subdiver (19. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> 650 B ist das neue 26" - *und das ist gut so *



Warum ? 
Ich selber habe noch kein 650B gefahren, aber einige Bike-Shopbesitzer haben mir gesagt, 
dass der Unterschied zwischen 26 und 650B so gut wie nicht spürbar ist 
Deren Meinung entweder 26 oder gleich 29 Zoll.


----------



## haekel72 (19. Juli 2013)

Antwort auf Thema: 26 Zoll wird so aussterben wie der Mensch - ein paar Unikate wird es immer geben und werde es immer fahren!


----------



## Edged (19. Juli 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner hat hinten *7-*fach.
> Macht mich das nun zum Vollgott?!


*Nein*, der Lenker ist viel zu hoch.


----------



## account2.0 (19. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Witze über 29"-Lemminge?


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. Juli 2013)

Nein, nur die alten 26" mit neuen Decken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (19. Juli 2013)

Die passen aber nicht, anderer Durchmesser.


----------



## halbgott (19. Juli 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Halbgötter könn' das.


Halbgötter kennen wahrscheinlich den Unterschied zwischen 26 und 28 zoll...

Also ich komme mit dem Crossrad eindeutig schneller voran als mit dem MTB vor allem auf geraden Straßen .
28 er sind eher was für touren und so ein 28 er fährt sich meistens gleich viel entspannter als ein mtb..


----------



## mynoxin (19. Juli 2013)

Machen wir einen Nostalgie 26" thread auf! 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juli 2013)

Wäre ne Idee, oder gleich: 

Das 29" Unterforum abschaffen und stattdessen ein 26" anlegen.

Da gibt es dann 

- einen Jammerthread darüber, dass keine Entwicklung mehr stattfindet und Kompletträder kaum bis gar nicht mehr zu bekommen sind,
- einen Basar für die seltenen Schwarzmarktteile, die streng abgeschirmt vor den Augen der Industrie, die sich gegen 26"er verschworen hat, nur noch heimlich in Hinterzimmern gehandelt werden,
- einen Erfahrungsthread, in dem nur schlechte eigene Erfahrungen mit 29"-Rädern gepostet werden,
- einen Bilderthread für häßliche 29er und MTBik... Trekkingradfahrer, die an technischen Schlüsselstellen mit ihren Lastzügen festhängen,
- einen Lästerthread über die ganzen Lemminge, die alles kaufen, was ihnen die Industrie vorsetzt, und aufgrund ihrer fahrtechnischen Defizite nicht einmal merken, dass sie mit unterlegener Laufradgröße unterwegs sind.

Und damit das Kind auch einen Namen hat, nennen wir es: "26" - Echte Mountainbikes. Keine Trekkingräder. Für echte Biker. Luschen draußen bleiben."


----------



## mynoxin (19. Juli 2013)

Gleichzeitig bei eBay und im bikemarkt völlig überteuerte 26" teile einstreuen. Sehr gut, das machen wir.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## m-i-k-e (19. Juli 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Ach komm, da geht noch was.



klar


----------



## moxrox (20. Juli 2013)

Ihr könnt ja mit einem DIY Projekt ein paar fette reifen montieren und ein 27iger Forum eröffnen .....


----------



## f4lkon (20. Juli 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wäre ne Idee, oder gleich:
> 
> Das 29" Unterforum abschaffen und stattdessen ein 26" anlegen.
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## mynoxin (20. Juli 2013)

Drinking is not a town in China 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (20. Juli 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wäre ne Idee, oder gleich:
> 
> Das 29" Unterforum abschaffen und stattdessen ein 26" anlegen.
> 
> ...




ich begrüße diesen konstruktiven Vorschlag


----------



## account2.0 (20. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in 29?


----------



## f4lkon (20. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es muss jetzt echt mal ein neuer Bikemarkt nur für 26 Zoll her. Ich zumindest werde künftig auf alle 26 Zoll Sachen die ich verkaufe einen Exotenaufschlag von 70% berechnen. Ich lasse auch schon Karten drucken, die ich dann den Leuten zwischen die Bremsbeläge klemme. "Kaufen alle 26 Zool Sache fur Exporrtt"


----------



## oscar (20. Juli 2013)

Ja, und auf der Rückseite noch den kleinen Vermerk: "Bitte denken sie an Die umwelt und Werffen sie diese karte nicht Weg !!!"


----------



## el presidente69 (21. Juli 2013)

Soll das heißen, alle 29er Fahrer hören Howard Carpendale????
Ich will niiiiiiieeeeeeee ein 29er...


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Juli 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wäre ne Idee, oder gleich:
> 
> Das 29" Unterforum abschaffen und stattdessen ein 26" anlegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (24. Juli 2013)

mit "Schrecken" stelle ich fest, dass auch die bisher von mir geschätzte Firma Trenga sich dem allgemeinen Trend nicht entziehen kann...

die Racefraktion bekommt demnächst 650B, aber wie schrecklich sehen die denn aus 






http://www.trenga.de/shop/GLM+650B+Race



.


----------



## R.C. (24. Juli 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> mit "Schrecken" stelle ich fest, dass auch die bisher von mir geschätzte Firma Trenga sich dem allgemeinen Trend nicht entziehen kann...



Wie soll sie das denn, wenn keine 26er mehr gefertigt werden, haben die auch keine mehr zum labeln.


----------



## halbgott (24. Juli 2013)

Aber man könnte doch 26 zoll laufräder in so ein neues 27.5 rahmendings einbauen ..


----------



## Mirko29 (24. Juli 2013)

Außerdem sieht das Teil besser aus als die meisten 29er


----------



## halbgott (24. Juli 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht das Teil besser aus als die meisten 29er


Definitiv.
Das würde auch kein normaler mensch mit ein klein wenig sinn für ästhetik bezweifeln.. 
Mir gefallen hauptsächlich Ghost,Focus und Merida Bikes.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...sway-hfs-3000-v/126367390-217-1767?ref=search


----------



## Cityracer (25. Juli 2013)

interessant ist, als 26er gibts von denen ein Bike mit nahezu identischen Anbauteilen wie das günstigste 650Ber. 

Preis 650B: 1.099 EUR
Preis 26er:    899 EUR


also nur anderer Rahmen und größere Felgen, dafür sogar etwas schlechtere Gummis, macht 22% Preissteigerung


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juli 2013)

26" ist erst ausgestorben, wenn versteinerte 26"er in Sibirien aus dem Permafrost geborgen werden.


----------



## Deichkind (25. Juli 2013)

Das wird nicht passieren, mit 26'' kommst Du überall durch!


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juli 2013)

Naja, die Banken wirds freuen ob der vielen neuen Konsumkredite, die viele Radfahrer jetzt eilig abschliessen um vom neuesten grossen Trend nicht angehängt zu werden. Oft sieht man 29er zum Preis von zwei vollen Monatsgehältern eines normalen Bürosachbearbeiters oder Handwerkers, das muss man erst mal zahlen können....


----------



## halbgott (25. Juli 2013)

Ob es auch so eine Gute Figur macht mit so einen hochgezüchteten 140 mm Rotwild bis zum Bäcker zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juli 2013)

Besser als mit dem Auto auf jeden Fall!


----------



## OliverB (25. Juli 2013)

gibbet eigentlich Adapter für die Bremsen, damit man 26" - Felgen an ein 29er adaptieren kann. Da es in der Regel radialverschraubte Bremsen sind, müßte nur ein dicker Adapter her.


----------



## R.C. (25. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> gibbet eigentlich Adapter für die Bremsen, damit man 26" - Felgen an ein 29er adaptieren kann. Da es in der Regel radialverschraubte Bremsen sind, müßte nur ein dicker Adapter her.



Felgenbremsen sind so 20. Jh., da hilft ein 29er auch nichts mehr


----------



## moxrox (25. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Felgenbremsen sind so 20. Jh., da hilft ein 29er auch nichts mehr



Und wenn Scheibenbremsen von der UCI an Strassenrädern erlaubt werden brauchen sich die Fahrer nach Stürzen keine Gedanken mehr über Tätowierungen machen, gibt sicherlich nen guten Abdruck von den heissgelaufenen Bremsscheiben .

Übrigens, obwohl disc Bremsen laut UCI bei Cross Rennen mitterweile erlaubt sind kannst du die mit der Lupe suchen. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsUqUl2UiSg"]Cyclocross Deutschland-Cup, 12.Lauf Herford "Silvestercross" - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cityracer (27. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Übrigens, obwohl disc Bremsen laut UCI bei Cross Rennen mitterweile erlaubt sind kannst du die mit der Lupe suchen.



mW haben die bisher nur mechnische Discs. wo da jetzt der super Vorteil zu guten Mini-V-Brakes sein soll, ist mir auch ein Rätsel.


----------



## F4B1 (28. Juli 2013)

Falsch. Sram Red gibts mittlerweile für hydraulische Discs, Ultegra auch.

Vorteil haben allerdings auch schon die mechanischen. Bremst auch bei Nässe, Matsch und Frost.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Juli 2013)

Den 2. Vorteil von Discs haben mechanische imho auch: Stahl kann heißer werden -> mehr Energieabgabe.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2013)

Und die bessere Dosierbarkeit noch dazu (bei passender Scheibengroesse), dann sind die wichtigsten Vorteile, etgal ob hyd. oder mech., genannt.


----------



## moxrox (28. Juli 2013)

Klar gibt es Vorteile von disc Bremsen, diese sind ja bekannt. Bei cyclocross und den typischen Terrain (manche CC MTB Rennen sind sogar ähnlich) spielt wahrscheinlich das leichte Anbremsen eher eine Rolle als zupackende Bremsen welche sofort stoppen sollen z.B.Scheibenbremsen, gebremst wird eh nicht soviel in solchen Rennen. Da sind die Felgenbremsen vom Gewicht alleine schon im Vorteil. Es gibt wahrscheinlich noch mehr Gründe warum Felgenbremsen noch immer gefahren werden, vielleicht z.B. Laufradauswahl.

Der Strassenradsport und Querfeldein haben einfach auch eine stärkere Tradition als MTBing welches Massensport geworden ist. Die Industrie will natürlich die disc Bremsen durchsetzen, gibt ja schon vereinzelt profis welche disc Bremsen einsetzen aber die Masse eher nicht.


Übrigens, Ende des Jahres wird SHIMANO Scheibenbremsen für Strassenräder herausbringen.

Hier hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Scheibenbremsen an einem Strassenrad gemacht, etwas unglücklich verlaufen mit einem Unfall u.a. Überhitzung der Bremsscheibe:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/02/14/road-bike-disc-brakes-are-coming-but-will-they-work/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (28. Juli 2013)

Naja, die mechanischen Scheibenbremsen haben halt auch ganz klar ihre Nachteile. Zum einen fehlt die automatische Belagnachstellung (die bei genug Schlamm auch irgendwann wichtig wird)und der auch bei perfekt verlegten Zügen unterschiedliche Druckpunkt vorne und hinten.

Der Sturz wegen Überhitzung ist allerdings eher eine Mischung aus Leichtbauscheibe und falscher Bremstechnik (die auch mit Felgenbremsen problematisch ist). Ersteres steht auf jedenfall drin, letzteres auch, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Hier hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Scheibenbremsen an einem Strassenrad gemacht, etwas unglücklich verlaufen mit einem Unfall u.a. Überhitzung der Bremsscheibe:
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/02/14/road-bike-disc-brakes-are-coming-but-will-they-work/



Naja wundert mich nicht. Der schreibt ja, dass er die Bremsen schleifen lies, um das Tempo bei 30mph zu halten. Mussten ja überhitzen. Vor allem bei den windigen Bremsscheiben. Als er die Bremsen dann wirklich brauchet waren sie zu heiß. Aber mit der Technik hätte es ihm evtl. auch bei Felgenbremse den Schlauch wg. Hitze zerstört.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (30. Juli 2013)

Langstreckenfahrer und erfahrene Tourenfahrer lassen sich von keiner Industrie und Bike Verkäufern vorschreiben, wie ihr Rad auszusehen hat. Das kann Jahre dauern, bis das optimale Bike zusammengestellt ist. Die wissen, auf was es für sie ankommt und tauschen ihr Bike nicht nur weil die Rad Größe nicht mehr "in" ist.
Diese Leute brauchen keine Lobby oder Internet-Schreihälse, die finden immer ihren Weg.


----------



## Edged (30. Juli 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> ...


Wo ist der "Gefällt mir"-Button?


----------



## OliverB (30. Juli 2013)

ich würde es noch einfacher ausdrücken; 
als ich letzten Samstag im Steigerwald einen 5,5km Trail runter gesemmelt bin, habe ich mir keinen Kopf darüber gemacht ob 26 oder 29 das geeignetere Format wäre. Es hat Spaß gemacht dem Trail zu fahren; egal mit was.


----------



## Latiner (3. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
also meine Meinung ist:

Mich kotzt diese Schönrederei über 29 und 27,5 Zoll von diversen Bikemagazinen und der Bikeindustrie langsam aber sicher an.Aber um besser mitreden zu können habe ich mir vor 2 Wochen übers Wochenende bei einem Bikehändler in unserer Nähe ein CUBE Reaction GTC 29 Zoll Bike ausgeliehen (habe selber das gleiche aber eben in 26 Zoll).
Nun ja,also ab auf die Hausrunde damit (57km,1650Hm davon 800 an einem Stück,steinige verwinkelte und verwurzelte Trails bergab,ne klassische Mountainbiketour in den Alpen eben,wo ich auch wohne.Was soll ich sagen,ein kleiner Vorteil(das leichtere drüberrollen über Hindernisse),ansonsten nur Nachteile.29 Zoll ist der letzte Scheiss den bis auf ein paar Rennfahrer oder solche die sich dafür halten kein Mensch braucht und bei 27,5 Zoll sind die Unterschiede so gering das daß auch keiner braucht.Der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht,Stabilität,Steifigkeit und Rollverhalten ist und bleibt 26 Zoll auch wenn die sogenannten Herren Experten was anderes behaupten.Und wegen des kleinen Vorteils der besseren Hindernissüberfahrung sei gesagt:Wer Angst vor Wurzeln und Steinen hat sollte sich ein Hollandrad kaufen und auf dem Radweg fahren.

Wenn es der Bikeindustrie an echten Innovationen fehlt,ich hätt da ein Paar Vorschläge:

- Hinterbaulager von Fullys,die nicht nach 3000km Dauertest ausgeschlagen sind (so getestet immer wieder in Bikemagazinen,und den Schrott auch noch als sehr gut bewertet aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

- Federgabeln und Dämpfer die nicht alle 50 Betreibsstunden zum Service müssen (man stelle sich vor, ein Auto müsste alle 6 Monate zum Stossdämpferservice)

-Scheibenbremsen die auch noch nach langer Zeit ohne Schleifen und sonstige Geräusche problemlos funktionieren( Belagwechsel und gelegentliches Entlüften mal abgesehen)

-Carbonrahmen die auch für Wettkampfeinsatz und Sprünge zugelassen sind ohne die Garantie zu verlieren (wenns das nicht aushält hätts kein Mountainbike werden sollen )

- besseres Preis Leistungsverhältnis bei manchen Herstellern.

usw.

All das ist technisch heute überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Aber stattdessen versucht man das Geld den Leuten aus der Tasche zu ziehen mit völlig unsinnigen Sachen wie verschiedene Laufradgrössen.Ich für meinen Teil bin vor 2Wochen das erste und gleichzeitig das letzte mal auf einem 29er gesessen,nochmal tu ich mir das nicht an.

Der klassische Mountainbiker setzt sich auf sein Rad ,genießt die Natur und hat Spaß dabei,und dafür brauch ich kein 29 und 27,5 Zoll,das hat die letzten 18 Jahre wunderbar mit 26 Zoll funktioniert.

In diesem Sinne

Mfg Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (3. August 2013)

was konnte jetzt das 26er besser? Das hat sich mir aus deinem Text nicht ganz erschlossen?


----------



## RetroRider (3. August 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Langstreckenfahrer und erfahrene Tourenfahrer lassen sich von keiner Industrie und Bike Verkäufern vorschreiben, wie ihr Rad auszusehen hat. Das kann Jahre dauern, bis das optimale Bike zusammengestellt ist. Die wissen, auf was es für sie ankommt und tauschen ihr Bike nicht nur weil die Rad Größe nicht mehr "in" ist.
> Diese Leute brauchen keine Lobby oder Internet-Schreihälse, die finden immer ihren Weg.




Wenn die Sattelneigung ein paar Grad daneben ist, der Reifenluftdruck um 100% oder mehr vom Optimum abweicht, oder die Hersteller (in 90% aller Fälle) MTB-Reifen mit Trekking-Felgen kombinieren, hilft das ganze gehypte Zeug auch nicht mehr. Aber diese grundlegenden Aspekte werden von den diversen Medien nachrangig behandelt, weil sich damit kein Geld verdienen lässt.



Latiner schrieb:


> [...]Der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht,Stabilität,Steifigkeit und Rollverhalten ist und bleibt 26 Zoll auch wenn die sogenannten Herren Experten was anderes behaupten.[...]



Also ich finde 26.5" viel besser als 26". Wir sollten mal dazu übergehen, ETRTO-Angaben zu verwenden.
1. Zahl = Reifenbreite in mm
2. Zahl = Reifensitzmaß (Felgenmaß) in mm

Die gängigen Kombinationen hab ich mal fett gemacht.:

33-584 = 650B = 25.6"x1.3": viel zu wenig Reifenfederweg. Nur für Straße zu gebrauchen
50-559 = 26"x2.0": Zu wenig Reifenfederweg
*56-559 = 26.5"x2.25": fahre ich momentan. Funktioniert super*
64-559 = 27"x2.5": für Straße+Gelände etwas zu viel, für reinen Gelände-Einsatz super
56-584 = 27.5"x2.25": muss ich nicht probieren um zu wissen, daß es kein echter Fortschritt ist
70-559 = 27.5"x2.75": von Surly für 2014 angekündigt. klingt für mich nach einer guten Idee für Trail-lastige Bikes
*19-622 = 26"x0.75": Rennrad*
*45-622 = 28"x1.75": Trekking*
*50-622 = 28.5"x2.0": weder MTB noch Trekking. Bei CClern sehr beliebt*
56-622 = 29"x2.25": Ideal für Waldautobahn
90-559 = 29"x3.5": Fat Tire Bikes. für Sand und Schnee
70-622 = 30"x2.75": nette Spielerei von Surly


----------



## account2.0 (3. August 2013)

Für alle Leichtgläubigen, die sich jetzt tatsächlich ernsthaft fragen, ob 26" aussterben wird: Nein.


----------



## moxrox (4. August 2013)

Ich hatte mir seit etlichen Jahren das erste Mal wieder ein MTB Magazin gekauft, *Mountain Bike Ausgabe 06/13*. Dass dieses Magazine mittlerweile mehr Werbung als Inhalt haben und ich so schnell keines mehr kaufen werde sei dahingestellt, aber folgende Meinungen zu 26/29 MTB´s wurden u.a. widergegeben:

Leserbriefe in der MB:

"_Ich lese schon lange Euer Magazin und fahre seit 20 Jahren Mountainbike,  übrigens ein 26er. Was mir in letzter Zeit ziemlich auf die Nerven geht,  ist Eure rosarote Brille für 29-Zöller, Specialized und Scott. Setzt  diese Brille schnellstmöglich ab. Ich komme mir vor, als hätte ich 20  Jahre keinen Spaß mit meinem MTB gehabt. Seit es diese großen Räder  gibt, habt Ihr kein anderes Thema mehr. 26er sind bei Euch in meiner  Meinung out. So degradiert Ihr die Räder zu Ladenhütern. Ich fahre mit  sehr vielen Leuten MTB, und viele wollen von den großen Rädern nichts  wissen. Bleibt bitte auf dem Teppich. Man bekommt den Eindruck, die  Radindustrie spendet_."


"_Seit längerer Zeit verfolge ich mit zunehmendem Verdruss die nicht enden wollende Diskussion um Radgrößen und die Überlegenheit des Fullys. Ich wohne direkt am Schwarzwald, die Wege hoch sind steil und die Abfahrten eng und kurvig. Man einer hier trennt sivh von seinem Fully und kauft sich ein agiles Hardtail. Twentyniner sieht man hier kaum, außer bei Menschen über 185cm und bei Rennfahrern - die anscheinend die Zielgruppe Eures Magazins sind. Also tut mir einen Gefallen und schreibt bitte aufs Titelballt, dass es sich beim Test von Tourenfullys um Twentyniner handelt. Damit Leute wie ich wissen, dass sie dieses Heft nicht kaufen sollten_."


Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite direkt ein Kommentar von einem TESTCHEF des Magazins Mountain Bike zu den 26igern:



> _.....bei der Trauerarbeit
> 
> Remember last month when 26inch was killed ? Mit Galgenhumor dachte die Bike-Szene beim Sea-Otter-Festival einen Monat zurück, als bei der Taipeh Show (der wichtigsten Messe für Erstausrüster) 26-Zoll-Parts in etwa so beliebt waren wie Lebertran mit sauren Kutteln.
> 
> ...


Soll jeder seinen Reim darauf machen, die derzeitige Brechstangenmethode sowie subtiles PR des Marketings in der MTB Branche ist unübersehbar. Es ist eben zu einem Massensport geworden wo sich "Style & Trend" dem Leistungssport die Hand reichen, etwas anders schaut es in den vorausgehenden und alternativen Radsport Bereichen doch noch aus. Die Ursprünge sind eben auch zu verschieden.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (4. August 2013)

Na, der dümmliche Kommentar dieses "Redakteurs" sagt doch alles, voll eingenordet auf die Vorgaben der Industrie.
Da kann man doch richtig froh sein, gegen diese "Gesellschaft" anzuschwimmen. Und ich kann RetroRider nur zustimmen: 26x2.25 ist das ideale Maß für den *Geländeradsport.*
Langsam muss man wieder stolz sein, deutsche Wörter zu benutzen...


----------



## NobbyRalph (4. August 2013)

Schade, dass es vor ca. 30 Jahren, als die CD kam, noch kein Internet zur Verfügung stand, in dem sich Horden von Schlauschwätzern und Besserwissern unendlich darüber die Köpfe heiss reden konnten, ob denn die Schallplatte oder die Kassette nun aussterben werden.
Wäre nämlich genauso müssig gewesen wie diese Diskussionen hier zum Thema 26".
Die Industrie geht ihren Weg, ob es Euch gefällt oder nicht (was aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass 26" deswegen stirbt)
Aber sicherheitshalber immer schön 26" Teile bevorraten. Bitte schaut Euch meine Anzeigen im Bikemarkt an. 
Danke


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2013)

Ich bin seit gestern zurück von 1 Woche Biken im Oberallgäu und Kleinwalsertal. 

Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass so gut wie Niemand von den Locals mit einem 29er unterwegs war, 
obwohl diese auch relativ neue Bikes gefahren sind.

Wir sind auch sehr steile Anstiege und enge Wege mit Serpentinen gefahren,
hier meinte man, "do kummst mit de großn Radln ned rauf un rum".


----------



## Tankist (4. August 2013)

Ich behaupte mal, die CD stirbt vor der Schallplatte aus. Vinyl wird auch den USB-Stick überleben. 
26" an MTB gibt es fast 40 Jahre und wird es auch weiterhin geben. Und wenn es nur Nischenprodukte bleiben, die in kleineren Stückzahlen von Tuning/Custom-Schmieden produziert werden. Der Markt für 26" ist einfach zu groß. Kein normal denkender Mensch schmeißt doch sein bewährtes Rad weg, nur weil die Industrie versucht neue Standards durchzudrücken.


----------



## Rubik (4. August 2013)

Solange wir unsere 26" MTBs fahren wird die Größe nicht aussterben. 

Alles andere ist einfach nur ein Schwachsinn. 

Und hier haben einige Hersteller offenbar nur ein Ziel, unbedingt was neues auf den Markt zu bringen und es eben so zu vermarkten, damit die 26" Besitzer den Eindruck bekommen "Oh mein Bike ist ja nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, da muss jetzt unbedingt ein 29" her" und schwuppdiwupp hat der Hersteller einer einzigen Person, die Bereits ein MTB besitzt, ein Bike mehr verkauft. 
Willkommen in der Realität und der Welt des Überkonsums!


----------



## MisterCool (4. August 2013)

Von der LP hat man auch behauptet, dass sie unersetzlich ist und ewig leben wird.
Und heute? Wer weiss noch was eine LP ist?

Ist sie ausgestorben? Nein, ich habe noch welche im Keller. Aber ich höre sie mir nie mehr an, da gibt es besseres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. August 2013)

*26"* *27,5"* *29"*

kauf doch, was dir gefällt!


----------



## Tankist (4. August 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Von der LP hat man auch behauptet, dass sie unersetzlich ist und ewig leben wird.
> Und heute? Wer weiss noch was eine LP ist?
> 
> Ist sie ausgestorben? Nein, ich habe noch welche im Keller. Aber ich höre sie mir nie mehr an, da gibt es besseres...


 
Glaub mir! Das wissen mehr Menschen, als du denkst.


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gestern zurück von 1 Woche Biken im Oberallgäu und Kleinwalsertal.
> 
> Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass so gut wie Niemand von den Locals mit einem 29er unterwegs war,
> obwohl diese auch relativ neue Bikes gefahren sind.
> ...



Zeig denen mal das Video "Five" vom Chris Akrigg.  Das der den Anstieg hoch kommt liegt sicher zu 95% am Fahrer, aber warum nur nimmt der ein 29er? Ach stimmt ja, hat ihm der Maketingchef so befohlen


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Zeig denen mal das Video "Five" vom Chris Akrigg.  Das der den Anstieg hoch kommt liegt sicher zu 95% am Fahrer, aber warum nur nimmt der ein 29er? Ach stimmt ja, hat ihm der Maketingchef so befohlen



Fahre Du mal mit Deinem 29er den Trail von der Kuhgehrenspitze in das Kleinwalsertal.
Danach können wir uns gerne nochmal unterhalten


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2013)

Nach 20 Jahren auf 26 Zoll (da waren einige ziemlich gute Teile dabei), und 2 Jahren auf 29 Zoll, weiß ich, das ich auf meinem 29er sowohl bergauf als auch bergab, bei Öffentlichkeitsverträglichen Geschwindigkeiten, technisch besser fahre wie auf den kleinen Laufrädern. Ob ich den von dir angesprochenen Trail runterkomme weiß ich nicht, im Zweifelsfall liegt es sicher an mir und nicht am Rad.

Ich konnt auf jeden Fall nicht feststellen das mich die großen Laufräder einschränken, das Gegenteil ist der fall. Dank denen spar ich mir sogar wieder das Gewicht der Heckfederung.

Anders siehts aus, wenn es darum geht, einen Trail mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit runterzuballern. Da zählt primär der Federweg und die Geometrie. Da machen meiner Meinung nach wieder die kleinen Laufräder Sinn. 

Wobei ich persönlich auch wieder eher zu den großen Laufrädern und weniger Federweg tendieren würde wie andersrum. Ich fühle mich damit einfach wohler. 

Ich hätt auch noch so ein neumodisches 650b "Enduro" zu Testzwecken im Stall stehen. Wobei ich da keinen großen Fortschritt gegenüber 26 Zoll erkennen kann. Es rollt a bisserl besser, des wars aber auch schon. Da bin ich ganz bei der allgemeinen Meinung, das die Einführung dieses neuen Standards primär verkaufsfördernde Maßnahmen sind. Schlechter werden die Räder dadurch aber sicher nicht.

Für meine persönliche Interpretation des Thema Mountainbikes, nämlich den besten Kompromiss aus guten Kletter- und guten Abfahrtseigenschaften zu finden, seh ich momentan ein 29er Hardtail mit satten Federweg an der Front als ideal an. Simpel, leicht und effektiv.


----------



## Berejosa-23 (4. August 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Der Markt für 26" ist einfach zu groß. Kein normal denkender Mensch schmeißt doch sein bewährtes Rad weg, nur weil die Industrie versucht neue Standards durchzudrücken.



Nützt aber wenig, wenn viele Hersteller keine neuen Bikes mit 26 mehr anbieten. Nicht alle wollen ein vorhandenes Rad 10 Jahre fahren. Ab und zu darfs auch was neues sein.

Mir sind 29er definitiv zu träge und zu groß (bin 1,74m). Für mein geplantes Winter-Hardtail-MTB in 26 Zoll siehts an Auswahl aktuell ziemlich mau aus. Die guten 2013er sind alle weg, neue kommen eher, mit deutlich Aufpreis, als 650B. Und 650B brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht. 

Dann kann es in der Tat so werden, wie bei Vinyl, nur einige wenige Hersteller pressen (bauen) noch zu absurden Preisen.


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2013)

Soll ich dir mal meines leihen zum testen, wäre gespannt was Du dazu sagst. Ich bin auch 174cm groß.


----------



## MisterCool (4. August 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Glaub mir! Das wissen mehr Menschen, als du denkst.



Klar, ganze 0,9%

http://www.musikindustrie.de/jahrbuch-umsatz-2011/?no_cache=1&type=1

Ich habe selbst zwei hochwertige Plattendreher gleichzeitig im Betrieb (je nach Musikart) gehabt und eine interessante Decca/Mercury/RCA Sammlung dazu. Also ich weiss, was es ist, aber ich bin ein Realist und verschlisse nicht die Augen vor der Realität.
Ich bin froh darüber, inzw. alles digitalisiert zu haben.


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nach 20 Jahren auf 26 Zoll (da waren einige ziemlich gute Teile dabei), und 2 Jahren auf 29 Zoll, weiß ich, das ich auf meinem 29er sowohl bergauf als auch bergab, bei Öffentlichkeitsverträglichen Geschwindigkeiten, technisch besser fahre wie auf den kleinen Laufrädern. Ob ich den von dir angesprochenen Trail runterkomme weiß ich nicht, im Zweifelsfall liegt es sicher an mir und nicht am Rad.



Ich möchte das 29er nicht schlecht schreiben, denn es hat ja, 
im Gegensatz zum 27,5er, seine Vorteile gegenüber 26er.

ABER eben nicht auf allen Strecken und Streckenprofilen !
Die von mir erwähnten Locals im O-Algäu und KWT sind z.T. Guides bzw. Racer (Transalp etc.) und haben vom MTB-fahren viel Ahnung.
Und die sind eben der Meinung, dass in deren Fahrgebiet ein 29er nicht so gut wie ein 26er ist.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

BTW, der Schurter und die Spitz fahren ja auch kein 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (4. August 2013)

Was fahren die dann konkret für Bikes?


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Was fahren die dann konkret für Bikes?



Scott Spark 26, Genius 26 (auch Einer mit 27,5),
Rocky Carbon Element, Rocky Carbon Altitude.
Das sind die Bikes von den Leuten, mit denen ich gelegentlich dort
unterwegs bin (auch oft zu Fuß  )


----------



## RetroRider (4. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Fahre Du mal mit Deinem 29er den Trail von der Kuhgehrenspitze in das Kleinwalsertal.
> Danach können wir uns gerne nochmal unterhalten



Was genau ist der Unterschied zum Uphill im Video?


----------



## subdiver (4. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Was genau ist der Unterschied zum Uphill im Video?



Welches Video ?


----------



## moxrox (4. August 2013)

Er meint dieses Video hier wahrscheinlich von einem Trick/freestyle Fahrer. Aber warum sollte man sich an solch einem Fahrer orientieren der sehr spezialisiert ist.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OOn_JXRt6o"]Chris Akrigg Five (Bikes) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## RetroRider (4. August 2013)

Na dieses:



Jocki schrieb:


> [...] "Five" vom Chris Akrigg. [...]



Hier der Link dazu. Du hast vorgeschlagen, daß Jocki zu dir reisen und sich deinen Uphill angucken soll. Aber wenn du dir stattdessen im Internet das Video anguckst, ist das viel weniger Aufwand, und wir erfahren schneller, was der Unterschied zwischen einem 26er-Uphill und einem 29er-Uphill ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Du hast vorgeschlagen, daß Jocki zu dir reisen und sich deinen Uphill angucken soll.



Ich meinte doch eher Downhill 

Das Video hat natürlich sehr viel Aussagekraft für das Gros
der MTB-Fahrer mit 29 bzw. 26er und entspricht sicherlich
der Realität beim tagtäglichen Biken


----------



## mightyEx (5. August 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> 26" an MTB gibt es fast 40 Jahre und wird es auch weiterhin geben. Und wenn es nur Nischenprodukte bleiben, die in kleineren Stückzahlen von Tuning/Custom-Schmieden produziert werden. Der Markt für 26" ist einfach zu groß. Kein normal denkender Mensch schmeißt doch sein bewährtes Rad weg, nur weil die Industrie versucht neue Standards durchzudrücken.



Vielleicht hat man so aber auch wieder mehr Individualität im 26"-Sektor. Das wäre ja eigentlich wünschenswert, auch wenn das mit preislichen Steigerungen einherginge. Das ist dann zwar nichts für den Otto-normal-Biker, der halt auf Mainstream abfährt, aber eben für Individualisten, die halt kein Bike aus dem Baukasten oder der Stange wollen. Insofern sehe ich 26" noch lange nicht tod - eher exklusiver.


----------



## RetroRider (5. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich meinte doch eher Downhill
> 
> Das Video hat natürlich sehr viel Aussagekraft für das Gros
> der MTB-Fahrer mit 29 bzw. 26er und entspricht sicherlich
> der Realität beim tagtäglichen Biken



Üben, üben, üben! 



mightyEx schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat man so aber auch wieder mehr Individualität im 26"-Sektor. Das wäre ja eigentlich wünschenswert, auch wenn das mit preislichen Steigerungen einherginge. Das ist dann zwar nichts für den Otto-normal-Biker, der halt auf Mainstream abfährt, aber eben für Individualisten, die halt kein Bike aus dem Baukasten oder der Stange wollen. Insofern sehe ich 26" noch lange nicht tod - eher exklusiver.


----------



## Edged (5. August 2013)

Heute gerade mal in 'nem angesagten Bikeshop in Inzell gewesen. Fast alle Scott HTs und Fullys in 26" ...
Und die 29"er sehen sowas von scheissse aus ^^
Da wo es richtige Berge gibt, kauft die wohl niemand.


----------



## subdiver (5. August 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Heute gerade mal in 'nem angesagten Bikeshop in Inzell gewesen. Fast alle Scott HTs und Fullys in 26" ...
> Und die 29"er sehen sowas von scheissse aus ^^
> Da wo es richtige Berge gibt, kauft die wohl niemand.



Was meinst Du ? 
Da stehen nur 26er im Laden weil sie Niemand kauft ?


----------



## NobbyRalph (5. August 2013)

...wie schon erwähnt, ist das ganze Thema eben extrem abhängig vom jeweiligen Einsatz-Zweck. Mein 29er Hardtail macht mir Spass auf langen ausgedehnten Touren mit moderatem Geländeanteil. Sobald es Trail-lastig wird (vor allem Spitzkehren) möchte ich nicht auf mein 26er Fully verzichten.
Und ich bleib dabei: 27,5 ist ein trauriges Kapitel der Marketingstrategen, ungefähr ähnlicher Unfug wie 16 Megapixel in einer Hosentaschenkamera mit Micro-Chip und einem Objektiv mit 2mm Durchmesser...


----------



## Zaskar01 (5. August 2013)

Hey, die Hosentaschenkamera ist absolutes Muss für jeden Geheimagenten  Auch die Schlapphuete haben gern das Beste.


----------



## Edged (5. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Hey, die Hosentaschenkamera ist absolutes Muss für jeden Geheimagenten  Auch die Schlapphuete haben gern das Beste.


Genau! 29" wurde entwickelt von Mr. Q..
Abaolut dangerous!


----------



## Zaskar01 (5. August 2013)

Stell mir gerade James Bond auf der Seilbahn und einem 29" DH Boliden vor. 

Das muss aber der neue Q erfunden haben. Desmond haette 29" nichtmal fuer Queen und Vaterland angefasst.


----------



## Edged (5. August 2013)

Es gibt nur einen Bond ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (6. August 2013)

Ja 26" wird aussterben und bald nur noch im billig Bauhaus Fahrräder Segment vertreten sein. Und höchstens noch für reinrassige DH Boliden. All euer ignorantes Geheule wird nichts helfen, letztendlich kommt es drauf an was der Biker käuft. Und da ist 27,5" und 29" eben vorne.


----------



## Glitscher (7. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ja 26" wird aussterben und bald nur noch im billig Bauhaus Fahrräder Segment vertreten sein. Und höchstens noch für reinrassige DH Boliden. All euer ignorantes Geheule wird nichts helfen, letztendlich kommt es drauf an was der Biker käuft. Und da ist 27,5" und 29" eben vorne.



Mit Verlaub. Wenn ich mir deine Pics so anschaue, sind es genau solche Bilder, welche die 29" "Gegner" (zu Recht) anführen. Nämlich viel zu große Räder für winzige Leute. Das sieht dann nämlich ma richtig bescheiden aus. Gute Nacht


----------



## Ducky (7. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ja 26" wird aussterben und bald nur noch im billig Bauhaus Fahrräder Segment vertreten sein. Und höchstens noch für reinrassige DH Boliden. All euer ignorantes Geheule wird nichts helfen, letztendlich kommt es drauf an was der Biker käuft. Und da ist 27,5" und 29" eben vorne.




Ja, mangels Alternative. Scherzkeks...


----------



## bikeboy2013 (7. August 2013)

also ich bin immer noch ein fän von 26 zoll vor allem ein DH bike mit 29 felgen wie sch**ße sieht das den aus ?  ahahah  ich bleib 26 treu


----------



## forever (7. August 2013)

26" fahre ich auch als Rentner noch eines Tages, ist mir total !)§&//U egal was "hip" oder in ist,
26 Zoll & basta!


----------



## RetroRider (7. August 2013)

26 Zoll ist schon längst abgelöst worden. 26,5 Zoll ist das neue 26 Zoll.
Und, im Mountainbike-Forum sollte eigentlich klar sein: Bei gegebenem Zoll-Maß ist immer der kleinere Felgendurchmesser besser.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub. Wenn ich mir deine Pics so anschaue, sind es genau solche Bilder, welche die 29" "Gegner" (zu Recht) anführen. Nämlich viel zu große Räder für winzige Leute. Das sieht dann nämlich ma richtig bescheiden aus. Gute Nacht



Eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Wenn man sich an 29er gewöhnt hat sehen eher die 26er aus wie Kindefahrräder, wenn man 26" gewohnt ist sehen 29" aus wie unproportionale Monster. Und mit Verlaub! Ich selber fahre auch noch 26", eigne mich also nicht als Haßobjekt für eure 29er Abneigung 

Mit 1,77 cm und 82er SL ist man übrigens nicht zu klein fürn 29er. Ich fahr halt nur eine Art "Forward Geometry" mit sehr langem Oberrohr und kurzen Vorbau und wenig Sattelüberhöhung, damit kommen die meistens Forums Leute nicht so wirklich klar. Kann ich aber gut mit Leben. Letzendlich kommts beim Race HT auf die Perfomance an. Negative Vorbaute und extreme Sattelüberhöhungen gefallen übrigens auch nicht jedem.


----------



## Glitscher (7. August 2013)

Letztendlich kommts bei allen Bikes auf den Fahrer an


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. August 2013)

Nein !! 29" oder 27,5" gleichen zu 33,25% fahrerische Defizite aus (Überrollverhalten, Vortrieb usf.) Ganz deutlich bei 29" die braquchen auch weniger Federweg 

Und bei 26" war ja die Faustformel Fahrkönnen (Federweg plus Stylefaktor Fahrer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2013)

Da ist was wahres dran, bei 26" muss man am konzentriertesten immer die beste Linie fahren. Ob das jetzt allerdings für 26" spricht, sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## Mirko29 (7. August 2013)

Ich persönlich würde mir nie ein 29er kaufen. Mit 1,73m bin ich zu klein dafür und die Bikes in meiner Größe sehen einfach affig aus. Aber ich hab meinem Kumpel aus einem einfachen Grund zu einem 29er geraten; nämlich dem, das er 2m groß ist. Die Bikes in seiner Größe sind nicht nur optisch, sondern auch sonst stimmiger als 26er. Auch 27,5er kann ich akzeptieren. Ich denke so gehts den meisten die sich so aufregen. Was mir halt sauer aufstößt ist, das die Auswahl einfach wegfällt. Wenn ich ein Enduro in 26" haben möchte, find ich einfach nix mehr. Bei den Reifen gehts bei Schwalbe ja auch schon los, das die neusten Mischungen nicht mehr für 26er verfügbar sein werden. Die anderen werden sicher bald nachziehen. 

Mein Fazit: 27,5 und 29 ja, aber nicht auf Kosten von 26"


----------



## Ducky (7. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Letzendlich kommts beim Race HT auf die Perfomance an.



Pro-Tipp: Nicht jeder fährt ein Race HT, will eins besitzen oder ist daran interessiert.

Wenns für dich passt, freu dich. Anderen passen andere Sachen. Warum einige Leute da immer gleich ne Religion draus machen müssen... lächerlich.



Ich für meinen Teil hoffe, dass sich die 26er zumindest im Gravity-Bereich noch ne Weile halten werden. Zumindest solange wie es dauert, bis die großen Hersteller alle 3 Reifengrößen im Angebot haben und der Trend vorübergezogen ist.

Man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen...


----------



## Glitscher (7. August 2013)

So schnell wie sich die 29er im XM und XC Bereich verkaufen, ist der Markt eh bald wiede gesättigt. Mal sehen was dann kommt?! Wird aber bestimmt was sein, was noch schnell ist und besser über irgendwas drüber rollt...


----------



## Cityracer (7. August 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: 27,5 und 29 ja, aber nicht auf Kosten von 26"



das wird aber passieren, bzw. passiert ja schon.

interessant ist dabei, und vmtl. der Hauptgrund, von 26 auf 27,5 oder 29 sind mal in selbiger Gruppenausstatzung im Prinzip + 30% nur für größere Rädchen + andere Gabel.

so wird halt Kasse gemacht 

uns es gibt ja auch genügend Menschen, wenn die lesen, XY ist toll, klasse, das Beste, dann kaufen die das auch, um bloß im Trend zu sein. 

torkeln dann im Schritttempo auf 29ern Carbonracern mit 10 cm Lenkerüberhöhung durch die Gegend, immer frohlockend, 29er rollen ja besser...


----------



## F4B1 (7. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Da ist was wahres dran, bei 26" muss man am konzentriertesten immer die beste Linie fahren. Ob das jetzt allerdings für 26" spricht, sei mal dahingestellt


Aber es kann eben dafür sprechen.
Mal im Ernst: Wenn man ein Rad möchte, dass über vieles einfach drüberrollt, dann konnte man sich vor den 29ern auch schon eine Federgabel oder sogar ein Fully gönnen. Ich fahr mit Starrgabel und 26", eben, weil ich das möchte. Zum einfach rollen hab ich ein Rennrad. Ich hab Spaß an der Herausforderung und das spricht für mich für 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2013)

Ducky schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Nicht jeder fährt ein Race HT, will eins besitzen oder ist daran interessiert.
> 
> Wenns für dich passt, freu dich. Anderen passen andere Sachen. Warum einige Leute da immer gleich ne Religion draus machen müssen... lächerlich.



Jetzt mach ich also eine Religion drauß, aha sehr interessant. 

Nochmal: Ich fahr 26" und 29" zur Zeit und bin auch schon 27,5" Probe gefahren. Während 29" komplett andere Fahreigenschaften bietet, ist der Unterschied zu 26 und 27,5" eher marginal, da wären mir 20 andere Eigenschaften beim Neubike Kauf wichtiger. 

Da frag ich mich wär hier eine Religion drauß macht, das sind eher die 26" Jünger ("War die letzten 10 Jahre unangetastet, deshalb muss es auch für alle Ewigkeiten das einzig wahre bleiben"). Das schlimme daran ist, dass die meisten noch nicht mal Probe gefahren sind.


----------



## Edged (7. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> ... Das schlimme daran ist, dass die meisten noch nicht mal Probe gefahren sind.


Doch, ich heute. Im SpecializedCenter in Rosenheim.
Gefahren einen 29" SpSjMarathon.
Das hat mich schon zum Nachdenken gebracht.
Nun hat Specialized aber immer schon "draufsetzen und wohlfühlen- Bikes" gebaut.
Und schon immer, wenn ich auf einem neuen Bike gesessen habe, habe ich 'wouw' gedacht. Der Test ist nur schlüssig im Gelände abschließend zu klären. Letztendlich zählt der Fahrer und nicht das Bike. Specialized baut schöne 29"er. Andere Hersteller mitunter weniger gelungene.
Wie auch immer. Ich fahre ja Liteville und die bleiben bei 26" - Ausgenommen bei den XXL-Rahmen. Wird auch seinen Grund haben.


----------



## Ducky (7. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ich also eine Religion drauß, aha sehr interessant.




Na, wer auftritt wie ein Hetzer und keine anderen Meinungen toleriert, muss sich über die Kategorisierung nicht beschweren.


Lass halt in Zukunft solche abfälligen Formulierungen weg (ist zwar keine Heilung gegen Religion, verschleiert sie aber wenigstens...):




dj_holgie schrieb:


> ... sehen eher die 26er aus wie Kindefahrräder...





dj_holgie schrieb:


> ...eigne mich also nicht als Haßobjekt für eure 29er Abneigung  ...





dj_holgie schrieb:


> 26" wird aussterben und bald nur noch im billig Bauhaus Fahrräder Segment vertreten sein





dj_holgie schrieb:


> All euer ignorantes Geheule ...





dj_holgie schrieb:


> ...eher die 26" Jünger ...


----------



## RetroRider (7. August 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Aber es kann eben dafür sprechen.
> Mal im Ernst: Wenn man ein Rad möchte, dass über vieles einfach drüberrollt, dann konnte man sich vor den 29ern auch schon eine Federgabel oder sogar ein Fully gönnen. Ich fahr mit Starrgabel und 26", eben, weil ich das möchte. Zum einfach rollen hab ich ein Rennrad. Ich hab Spaß an der Herausforderung und das spricht für mich für 26".



Du deutest einen angeblichen Nachteil zum Vorteil um, aber ich sehe den Nachteil überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil: Ein 29"-Laufrad mit "26-Zoll-Felge" hat ein viel besseres Drüberrollverhalten als ein 29"-Laufrad mit "28-Zoll-Felge".
Ich fahre Starrgabel, weil ich gute Laufräder fahre - mit "26-Zoll-Felge" und mind. 26.5". Reifen sind sowieso Verschleißteile aber Starrgabel ist im Gegensatz zu Federgabel verschleißfrei.


----------



## Jocki (7. August 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit 29ern besagt daß das Verhältnis zwischen guten Klettereigenschaften und guten Abfahrtseigenschaften wesentlich ausgewogener ist wie beim 26er.

Alle 26er die ich bis jetzt besessen oder gefahren bin, waren entweder bergauf deutlich besser zu fahren wie bergab oder andersrum. Nicht umsonst haben die Hersteller doch jahrelang absenkbare Gabeln, blockierbare Dämpfer, verstellbare Vorbauten und was sonst noch aufgefahren um das unter einen Hut zu bringen.
War bergauf- und bergaperformance ausgewogen, fuhr sich das Rad insgesamt eher bescheiden.

Der große Vorteil der kleinen Laufräder bleibt meiner Meinung nach die Spezialisierung. Für Uphill- oder Downhillrennen, lassen einem die 26er mehr Spielraum wie die 29er das Rad an einen Fahrer anzupassen um die maximale Leistung abzurufen.


Das brauchen aber wahrscheinlich keine 5% aller Mountainbiker auf diesen Planeten. 15% aller Mountainbiker (von denen sich die meisten wohl in dem forum rumtreiben) hätten gern so ein Geschoß, könnten die Vorteile aber wohl kaum ausreizen, bzw. leiden dann tapfer unter den Nachteilen.

95% brauchen eigentlich ein einfach zu fahrendes, leichtes, unkompliziert zu bedienendes Rad mit ausgewogenen Fahreigenschaften.

Vor diesem Hintergrund seh ich 26" tatsächlich verschwinden. (Ich trauer dem auch nicht nach)


----------



## Mirko29 (7. August 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Doch, ich heute. Im SpecializedCenter in Rosenheim.
> Gefahren einen 29" SpSjMarathon.
> Das hat mich schon zum Nachdenken gebracht.
> Nun hat Specialized aber immer schon "draufsetzen und wohlfühlen- Bikes" gebaut.
> ...



Was bauen die? Schöne 29er? Die Dinger sind hässlich wie die Nacht, allerdings tun die sich da nicht viel mit den 26ern. Demo und Status mal ausgenommen...


----------



## F4B1 (7. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Du deutest einen angeblichen Nachteil zum Vorteil um, aber ich sehe den Nachteil überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil: Ein 29"-Laufrad mit "26-Zoll-Felge" hat ein viel besseres Drüberrollverhalten als ein 29"-Laufrad mit "28-Zoll-Felge".


29" Laufrad mit 26" Felge? Fatbike. Stimmt, rollt noch besser. Wäre mir aber entschieden zu schwer.


RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich fahre Starrgabel, weil ich gute Laufräder fahre - mit  "26-Zoll-Felge" und mind. 26.5". Reifen sind sowieso Verschleißteile  aber Starrgabel ist im Gegensatz zu Federgabel verschleißfrei.


Da ist was dran.  Ordentlich breite Felgen (bei mir, weil ich was rumliegen hatte, derzeit 31mm. Tonnenschwer)ermöglichen extrem geringen Luftdruck. Macht sich schon bemerkbar.
 @dj_holgie
Doch, bin ich schon. Allerdings ist die Auswahl in Größe 22-23" dann doch stark eingeschränkt. Bisher konnte ich nur Rahmen mit Kettenstrebenlänge um 440mm und mit 71° Steuerrohrwinkel fahren. Und die fahren sich halt gefühlt wie 26" Tourenbikes, war genau das, was ich für mein neues Bike nicht wollte. Viel zu träge. 
Wenn ich mal dazu komme was mit ordentlicher Race Geometrie probezufahren und mir das dann zusagt, dann steht einen 29er nichts im Wege. Aber die Katze im Sack kaufe ich nicht. Nenn es Ideologie oder auch Religion, an der Stelle bin ich Konsumverweigerer und steh dazu.


----------



## Leo_Marker (7. August 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> gut, bin nicht ganz aktuell, aber gerade diesen Artikel gelesen:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...642419.2.htm?odckampagne=42er_bikes2013_scott
> 
> Eure Meinung und Beobachtung dazu, stirbt 26 Zoll aus?



Die Bike-Zeitschriften spielen da eine sehr unschöne Rolle. Nur weil über 26" schon alles geschrieben wurde was man schreiben kann, schwafeln die jetzt diese neuen Formate nach vorn. Das Hersteller-Argument "wenn ihr nicht über 29" berichtet, dann schalten wir auch keine Werbung für 29" düfte auch was damit zu tun haben.


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. August 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir nie ein 29er kaufen."


 
In allerspätestens 2 Jahren denkst Du komplett anders drüber


----------



## Edged (7. August 2013)

Ich habe bis heute den Carvingski widerstanden.
2,03 m Ski rulez ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (7. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> In allerspätestens 2 Jahren denkst Du komplett anders drüber



Eher gefriert die Hölle...


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (7. August 2013)

Der Mirko hat sogar ne 29 im Namen
Eine Verschwörung?


----------



## Edged (7. August 2013)

Nein, Jahrgang 1929.


----------



## Mirko29 (7. August 2013)

Inzwischen sollte da ne 31 stehen


----------



## Edged (7. August 2013)

Gleitendes Geburtsdatum.
Find' ich gut.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2013)

Ducky schrieb:


> Lass halt in Zukunft solche abfälligen Formulierungen weg (ist zwar keine Heilung gegen Religion, verschleiert sie aber wenigstens...):



Ach komm, alles aus den Zusammenhang gerissen, das bringt nichts. Ich gestehe: Ich diskutiere gerne zugespitzt, Übertrieben, alles andere wäre auch zu sachlich und langweilig.


Edged schrieb:


> Letztendlich zählt der Fahrer und nicht das Bike.



Das wäre ein schönes Schlusswort, aber der Fred wird sowieso noch länger weitergehen.


----------



## Mirko29 (7. August 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Gleitendes Geburtsdatum.
> Find' ich gut.



Hat nicht jeder ^^


----------



## Ducky (7. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ach komm, alles aus den Zusammenhang gerissen, das bringt nichts. Ich gestehe: Ich diskutiere gerne zugespitzt, Übertrieben, alles andere wäre auch zu sachlich und langweilig.



da hast du wohl nicht ganz unrecht  


In diesem Sinne:



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> In allerspätestens 2 Jahren denkst Du komplett anders drüber



Vielleicht haben die 29er bis dahin auch ein ästhetisches Erscheinungsbild für Rahmen < XL.
Early Adopter zu sein hat sich noch nie gelohnt; in 2 Jahren kanns tatsächlich anders aussehen...


----------



## mynoxin (8. August 2013)

32".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leo_Marker (8. August 2013)

Ich habe übrigens mal so ein Gerücht gehört, daß als Standard für die MTBs ohnehin diese 27,5"-Norm vorgesehen war. Aber die Felgen waren damals nicht in ausreichender Stückzahl lieferbar und darum ist man dann auf 26" ausgewichen.

Mountainbike der Zukunft: http://www.leifiphysik.de/sites/default/files/medien/hochrad3_einfmasch_auf.jpg


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. August 2013)

Und ich dachte immer das der Grund war, dass die Herren Fischer, Bontrager und co nur auf 26" Schwinn Cruiser genug Mumm hatten sich die Berge runterzustürzen.


----------



## OliverB (9. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer das der Grund war, dass die Herren Fischer, Bontrager und co nur auf 26" Schwinn Cruiser genug Mumm hatten sich die Berge runterzustürzen.



nö, die hatten nichts anderes zur Verfügung. Da wurd das hingeschraubt, was gerade in der Gruschtelkiste lag.

Mal gespannt, wann das erste Rennrad mit 32"+ daher kommt. Die explosionsartige Beschleunigung mit allen damit verbundenen Vorteilen, wird doch den Strassenrennern nicht etwa entgehen?


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. August 2013)

Eben, weil die Altvorderen nicht messen konnten und daher alles auf 26" bauten 

Die RRler haben die LRS - Seuche schon durch. Die sind inzwischen dabei die Körperchemie zu modifizieren  Gibt bald vorbestellbar im 
Genlabor : LA 3.5 Turbohill 8


----------



## R.C. (9. August 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer das der Grund war, dass die Herren Fischer, Bontrager und co nur auf 26" Schwinn Cruiser genug Mumm hatten sich die Berge runterzustürzen.



Die hatten keine 26" Cruiser, sondern 27.5 Schwinn Cruiser. Wobei Schwinns 27.5 wieder was anderes ist, als 650B, also das moderne 27.5, die hatten 571mm Felgen.
Die Groesse war aber eben sehr selten, deswegen wurden dann spater 26er verwendet.


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. August 2013)

Aha, wieder was gelernt  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (9. August 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> [...]
> Mal gespannt, wann das erste Rennrad mit 32"+ daher kommt. Die explosionsartige Beschleunigung mit allen damit verbundenen Vorteilen, wird doch den Strassenrennern nicht etwa entgehen?



 Bei Straßenrädern ist es wurscht, in welchem Winkel das Rad auf Hindernisse trifft weil's keine Hindernisse gibt. Da kann man auch die kleinstmöglichen Räder nehmen. Kleine Räder beschleunigen nämlich besser als große. Aber mit 16"-Rädern müsste der Rahmen unkonventionell konstruiert werden damit die Kurbeln nicht ständig auf der Straße schleifen. Deswegen hat sich bei Rennrädern 26" mit 622mm-Felgen durchgesetzt.


----------



## Quayle (9. August 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst haben die Hersteller doch jahrelang absenkbare Gabeln, blockierbare Dämpfer, verstellbare Vorbauten und was sonst noch aufgefahren um das unter einen Hut zu bringen.


 Größere Räder, die man nicht erst vor kurzem erfunden hat, beseitigen die Probleme auf einen Schlag? Träum weiter... 



Jocki schrieb:


> Für Uphill- oder Downhillrennen, lassen einem die 26er mehr Spielraum wie die 29er das Rad an einen Fahrer anzupassen um die maximale Leistung abzurufen.


 Quelle(n)?


----------



## bummelexpress (9. August 2013)

wenn 26" ausstirbt, auf was fahren dann Leut die kleiner als 1,70 m sind?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2013)

Puky.


----------



## Ducky (9. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> wenn 26" ausstirbt, auf was fahren dann Leut die kleiner als 1,70 m sind?



In nicht allzuferner Zukunft wirds sicher wieder nen neuen Standard geben; 25,25 oder sowas.
Vereint die Wendigkeit von 24 Zoll mit dem Überrollverhalten von 27,5 Zoll und ist somit der Beste Kompromiss (TM). Agilität im Gelände, Beschleunigung auf der Straße: ein absolutes Must-Have.


----------



## Jocki (9. August 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Größere Räder, die man nicht erst vor kurzem erfunden hat, beseitigen die Probleme auf einen Schlag? Träum weiter...
> 
> Quelle(n)?



Ist aber so, der Körperschwerpunkt liegt bei 29ern in Relation zu den Radachsen viel tiefer als beim 26er. In Kombination mit den längeren Kettenstreben und der höheren Trägheit der Laufräder steigt einem das Rad auch bei einer Downhilloptimierten Sitzposition im Uphill kaum mehr auf. Absenkbare Federgabeln und dergleichen werden da schlicht und ergreifend überflüssig.

Das ist zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung bei 1,74cm Größe. Bei größeren Fahrern mag dieser Effekt weniger zu Tage treten.

 @RetroRider: Rennradfahrer sehen je nach Bedarf die Sache mit den Laufrädern auch anders. Die machen sich zwar keine Gedanken (mehr) über die Größe, aber da wird auch schon mal zu einem schwereren Laufrad gegriffen, dass dank der Massenträgheit die Geschwindigkeit besser hält.

Bei Klassikern wie Paris-Roubaix wär ein kleineres Laufrad auch nicht gerade  Vorteilhaft, ganz abgesehen davon daß die 28er eine bessere Eigendämpfung haben wie kleinere Laufräder was am Rennrad auch keine unwesentliche Rolle spielt.


----------



## dj_holgie (10. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> wenn 26" ausstirbt, auf was fahren dann Leut die kleiner als 1,70 m sind?



27,5 Zoll fahren.


----------



## dj_holgie (10. August 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Aber es kann eben dafür sprechen.
> Mal im Ernst: Wenn man ein Rad möchte, dass über vieles einfach drüberrollt, dann konnte man sich vor den 29ern auch schon eine Federgabel oder sogar ein Fully gönnen. Ich fahr mit Starrgabel und 26", eben, weil ich das möchte. Zum einfach rollen hab ich ein Rennrad. Ich hab Spaß an der Herausforderung und das spricht für mich für 26".



Naja, erstmal Respekt, aber auf der anderen Seite ist ein Fully schon Pflicht wenn man auf dem Trail Spaß haben will und einigermaßen mit Speed durchfahren will. Man kann mit einem Starrbike auch alles fahren, aber eben nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit und mit dem Spaßfaktor wie mit einem Fully.


----------



## F4B1 (10. August 2013)

Nur ist halt die Frage, wo ich hier im Ruhrgebiet mal richtig Gas geben kann. Ist halt ein Ballungsraum, man muss hinter jeder Kurve mit Wanderern rechnen. Entsprechend ist es eigentlich nicht möglich. Da bringen dann einfach die technischen Herausforderungen den Spaß und nicht das reine Vollgas fahren. Hat man auch viel mehr von den kurzen Trails (200hm, dann ist man unten).

Allerdings ist mein Bike schon so ausgelegt, dass ich für XC Rennen eine Federgabel montieren kann (für Marathons halte ich die wiederum nicht für notwendig), ebenso wie fürs Gebirge. Eben alles eine Sache des Einsatzbereichs.


----------



## Tankist (10. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> wenn 26" ausstirbt, auf was fahren dann Leut die kleiner als 1,70 m sind?


 
Die fahren 26", weil 26" eben nicht aussterben wird. Macht euch doch nicht verrückt. Jetzt werden erstmal 27,5" und 29" verkauft, weil die Industrie festgestellt hat, das jeder Biker der Welt mindestens eine 26"-Erstausstattung besitzt und der Markt gesättigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (10. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal Respekt, aber auf der anderen Seite ist ein Fully schon Pflicht wenn man auf dem Trail Spaß haben will und einigermaßen mit Speed durchfahren will. Man kann mit einem Starrbike auch alles fahren, aber eben nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit und mit dem Spaßfaktor wie mit einem Fully.



Wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln!


----------



## Tankist (10. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal Respekt, aber auf der anderen Seite ist ein Fully schon Pflicht wenn man auf dem Trail Spaß haben will und einigermaßen mit Speed durchfahren will. Man kann mit einem Starrbike auch alles fahren, aber eben nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit und mit dem Spaßfaktor wie mit einem Fully.


 
Ich fahre hier im Deister mit dem Surly-Starr-Singlespeeder die gleichen Trails, die ich mit dem Helius fahre. Das Surly muß ich aber agiler fahren, damit ich um größere Hindernisse rumkomme. Das Helius walzt alles platt. Im Spaß gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Cityracer (10. August 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Die Bike-Zeitschriften spielen da eine sehr unschöne Rolle. Nur weil über 26" schon alles geschrieben wurde was man schreiben kann, *schwafeln die jetzt* diese neuen Formate nach vorn. Das Hersteller-Argument "wenn ihr nicht über 29" berichtet, dann schalten wir auch keine Werbung für 29" düfte auch was damit zu tun haben.



jo, das Eröffnungsposting ist allerdings schon 1 Jahr her 

d.h., seit 1 Jahr trommeln die schon sehr opportunistisch gegen 26er, indem deren Vorteile klein geredet, die Vorteile größerer Radreifen als das Nonplusultra hervorgehoben werden.

erste Auswirkungen sind am Markt bereits spürbar. es gibt weniger 26er. entsprechende Pendants in 27,5 oder 29 sind deutlich teuerer geworden (oder werden es).

generell machen quasi 3 Baureihen die Teile nicht billiger, zumindest was Rahmen, Laufräder und Kurbeln anbelangt. so zieht man die Preise auch nach oben.


----------



## KleinundMein (10. August 2013)

Ja, die Bike-Zeitschriften trommeln und trommeln - und ich finde kaum noch 26" Stoff drin.
2 dieser Zeitschriften habe ich schon seit Jahren abonniert, aber wenn nix mehr drinsteht, und mich nicht einmal mehr die Werbung interessiert, war es das dann wohl.


----------



## Glitscher (11. August 2013)

Fand letztens einen Test in der Bike lustig, wo dann Alternativen zu den Testbikes angeboten werden. Meist, so war es früher, bzw sollte es vielleicht eigentlich auch heute noch sein, wurde dann auf das selbe Modell, eine Klasse höher oder niedriger verwiesen. Jetzt wird auf das 29er Pendant verwiesen, natürlich stets mit den besagten Vorteilen
Natürlich doof für Leute die mit absicht den 26er Test lesen, und dann bei fast jedem Testobjekt als (bessere) Alternative die 29er genannt bekommen. Fand ich ziemlich auffällig und irgendwie nervig.


----------



## MisterCool (11. August 2013)

Ich verstehev das nicht. Wenn man so unerschütterlich von der Überlegenheit der 26er überzeugt ist, warum lässt man sich dann so einfach von den Verweisen und Vergleichen zu 29er entnerven? Ich deute es als klares Anzeichen einer Unsicherheit ;-)


----------



## montero (12. August 2013)

Dann muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu beitragen 

Seit es die ersten 29er gibt frage ich mich, warum man plötzlich nach Jahrzehnten zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass größere Räder so viel besser sind. Vorteile hin oder her: Ich werde solange wie möglich bei 26ern bleiben. Viele Hersteller sagen, dass sie dem Kunden die Wahl lassen. Ich sehe das anders.
Als mein altes Handy kaputt ging, wollte ich mir ein neues kaufen - aber kein Smartphone. Hätte man noch vor wenigen Jahren ein Handy akzeptiert, dass man jeden Tag ans Stromnetz hängen muss oder das größer ist als ein Geldbeutel? Nein! Aber man sieht, wie schnell sich die Zeiten ändern können. Und wer sich das Produktangebot der großen Hersteller mal ansieht, der kann ja man schauen, wie viele Mobiltelefone vom klassischen Handytyp er noch findet...
So viel zum Thema: Wie haben die Wahl 
Ob 26er aussterben? Ich weiß es nicht. Aber ich glaube sie werden bald nur noch eine Randerscheinung sein. Vielleicht beim Dirt oder Downhill. 

Wäre wirklich schade...


----------



## moxrox (12. August 2013)

So lange es noch interessante und günstige 26er Carbon Rahmen aus China angeboten werden, kann man sich ein 26er auch selber zusammenbauen und ist nicht abhängig von den großen Unternehmen welche dies aus ihrem Programm herausgenommen haben.  Gibt ja mittlerweile doch sehr viele welche solch einen Rahmen fahren von bestimmten Firmen und eine gute Resonanz bezüglich der Qualität in diversen internationalen Foren hinterlassen.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. August 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> So lange es noch interessante und günstige 26er Carbon Rahmen aus China angeboten werden, kann man sich ein 26er auch selber zusammenbauen und ist nicht abhängig von den großen Unternehmen welche dies aus ihrem Programm herausgenommen haben.  Gibt ja mittlerweile doch sehr viele welche solch einen Rahmen fahren von bestimmten Firmen und eine gute Resonanz bezüglich der Qualität in diversen internationalen Foren hinterlassen.



Ich hatte mal ein von carbonal.cn und naja. 1. Viel Spaß mit dem Streß beim Zoll. Der Rahmen war nach nem Jahr kaputt und habe einen neuen aus China bekommen und musste nur den Versand bezahlen.  Allerdings ging dann der Streß mitndem zoll.von vorne los.
Qualität war ganz gut, viele Sachen kann man aber schon besser machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (13. August 2013)

Dieser Carbon-Hype führt nochmal zum Aussterben von Stahl. 

Übrigens: In Surly-Stahlrahmen passen auf 559er-Felgen auch 26.5", 27", 27.5", und 29"-Reifen (hab' ich glaub ich schon mal erwähnt...). Aber mehr als 27" brauch ich wirklich nicht, außer vielleicht im Schnee.


----------



## Tankist (13. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dieser Carbon-Hype führt nochmal zum Aussterben von Stahl.
> 
> Übrigens: In Surly-Stahlrahmen passen auf 559er-Felgen auch 26.5", 27", 27.5", und 29"-Reifen (hab' ich glaub ich schon mal erwähnt...). Aber mehr als 27" brauch ich wirklich nicht, außer vielleicht im Schnee.


 
Habe ich schon ausprobiert, deshalb will ich 26" behalten. 29" hat sich so "stelzig" angefühlt und war von der Agilität her nichts.


----------



## Mountainmikel (18. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe das Thema hier von hinten angefangen zu lesen. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob so was ähnliches schon geschrieben wurde.

Über dises Thema denke ich nur:
Seit bald 30 Jahren werden MTB mit 26 Zoll ausgeliefert, nun ist das alles schlecht und "unfahrbar". Dann hier die Radhersteller gepennt!

Die neuen Laufradgrößen beleben den Neukauf von Bikes, wie Carvingski, Helm beim Skifahren, RRückenprotektor beim Motorradfahren......

Die Industrie braucht neue Entwicklungen zum Geldmachen.

So ist mir das eigentlich alles ziemlich egal, solange es Schläuche und Reifen in 26 Zoll in ausreichender Qualität zu kaufen gibt.

Gruß Michl

P.S. und vielleicht gibt es auch irgendwann bei mir einmal ein 29er


----------



## Quayle (18. August 2013)

Mountainmikel schrieb:


> So ist mir das eigentlich alles ziemlich egal... und vielleicht gibt es auch irgendwann bei mir einmal ein 29er



Was denn nun, egal oder doch nicht?


----------



## mynoxin (18. August 2013)

Is das nich völlig Banane? Soll doch jeder fahren, was er will. Kann man sich nicht daran freuen, dass man eine Auswahl hat? Gäbe es nur 26er, heult man auch nur rum.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. August 2013)

2014 sterben 26er noch nicht aus. In den aktuellen Modellreihen gibt es noch viele 26er.

Aber vielleicht 2015?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (18. August 2013)

JohSch schrieb:


> 2014 sterben 26er noch nicht aus. In den aktuellen Modellreihen gibt es noch viele 26er.
> 
> Aber vielleicht 2015?



In meiner Fahrrad-Garage stirbt 26" die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht aus, das kann ich hiermit gründlich bestätigen.
Bis dahin ist vielleicht der marktwirtschaftliche Schweinebauchzyklus wieder an dem Punkt, der eine Umstellung auf 26" nötig macht.
Das ist in etwa so wie mit der knallbunten Kleidung aus den 90er Jahren, die jetzt wieder total IN ist.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. August 2013)

Ach, der ganze Trend geht mir mal sowas an meinem wohlgeformten Hintern vorbei...  

Ich mit meinen kompakten 172cm (SL 77cm) kann mit den ganzen Riesenrädern eh nix anfangen, ich fahr jetzt schon immer die kleinsten Rahmengrößen. Größer als 26" kommt mir wohl erst zwischen die Beine, falls ich mich doch mal auf ein Rennrad verirren sollte...


----------



## Muchacho78 (18. August 2013)

Hallo

Also ich kann den grösseren Rädern auch nichts abgewinnen. Irgendwie muss es ja mal vor 2 Jahren einen Schub an Wissen gegeben haben, sodass man feststellte das MTB´s mit 26 Zoll ja voll schlecht sind. Nu ja, jetzt ist alles besser und jeder kauft ein neues Bike. Weil mit 26 Zoll ist man ja um einiges schlechter dran. Die Industrie freud es ;-).


----------



## RuhrRadler (18. August 2013)

Aussterben wird 26 zoll sicher nicht, eher in eine andere Nische gedrängt, wie Felgenbremsen.
Also wird es in Zukunft eher unwahrscheinlich sein z.B. nen Superultraleichtbauhardcoreracecarbonedgeofspacetechnologylaufradsatz zu bekommen, aber nen Standardmavicxm317volkslaufradsatz werden bestimmt noch unsere Enkel kaufen können in 26.
Ich mache mir keine Sorgen, amüsiere mich über die Hypes und bleibe troy.

Gruß


----------



## kolados (18. August 2013)

ich halte es auch für geldmacherrei .... btw glaube ich das das leichter über hindernisse rollen damit wieder weggemacht wird das sich n 29 weniger wendig fährt und man mehr power braucht um es wieder zu beschleunigen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> wenn 26" ausstirbt, auf was fahren dann Leut die kleiner als 1,70 m sind?


 
Verdammt, ich stehe jetzt vor einem riesigen Problem!
Wie soll ich meiner Frau (1,67m) jemals erklären, dass sie mit ihrem 29er Hardtail gar nicht fahren kann?! Und das, nachdem sie damit schon unzählige Touren und Höhen- sowie Kilometer abgespult hat...
Am Ende konnte sie damit die ganzen Wurzel-Wald-Feldwege, Strassen, Dammwege, Trails und Schotterstrassen gar nicht bezwingen, obwohl sie es schon zigfach getan hat? Das ist ja fast so undenkbar wie Zeitreisen!
Also ich weiss nicht, das Beste wird sein, ich verkaufe ihr 29er heimlich und ersetze es durch ein 20" Kinderrad - vermutlich wird sie es gar nicht bemerken, wenn es die selbe Farbe hat.
Ach so, was ich noch vergessen habe: Sie erzählt nach jeder Tour, wieviel Spass sie mit dem Bike hat und mega-froh ist, dass sie kein 26er HT mehr hat. Somit lügt sie mich vermutlich auch noch dauernd an. Unfassbar, echt.


----------



## Edged (19. August 2013)

Lass uns wissen, wie das Problem gelöst wurde ...


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich stehe jetzt vor einem ...Unfassbar, echt.



Es tut mir echt weh, lesen zu müssen, wie einfach so ein humanes Weibchen zu beeinflussen ist  alleine durch die Strahlung des in den 29ern verbauten Materials, der Formensprache der hydrogeformten Rohrsätze, der AUsdünstung des spez. 29er Gummis in den Decken und der hypnotischen Farbwirkung der Lackierung


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. August 2013)

Mountainmikel schrieb:


> Über dises Thema denke ich nur:
> Seit bald 30 Jahren werden MTB mit 26 Zoll ausgeliefert, nun ist das alles schlecht und "unfahrbar".



Da gibt es doch genug andere Beispiele 

Alles unter 74 Grad Sitzwinkel ist doch auch unfahrbar
Ich muss mein Headline dank 72er SW auch jeden berg rauf schieben


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. August 2013)

Nun red dich nicht raus, du kommst einfach den Berg nicht hoch, mit deinen Spargelbeinchen.

Ich ja auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFalke (19. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht, das Beste wird sein, ich verkaufe ihr 29er  heimlich und ersetze es durch ein 20" Kinderrad - vermutlich wird sie es  gar nicht bemerken, wenn es die selbe Farbe hat.





NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Somit lügt sie mich vermutlich auch noch dauernd an. Unfassbar, echt.



Ist in beiden Fällen sehr wahrscheinlich. Ist ja schliesslich eine Frau. 

Welches 29" ist es denn? Bin ja zwischenzeitlich der Meinung, dass da viel eher die Geometrie des Rades eine Rolle spielt als nur die Laufradgröße. Wobei die Trägheit der Räder mich schon ein bisserl mehr stört. 

Ein 29" Hardteil von einer Freundin finde ich z.B. deswegen gar nicht so prall. Und ihr gefällt auch mein 26"er Epic auch wesentlich besser als ihr Bike, irgendein Scott wenn mein Gedächtnis mich nicht ganz trügt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. August 2013)

Es gibt für mein Dilemma keine Lösung. 
Ich habe deshalb entschieden, meine Frau in dem Glauben zu lassen, dass sie trotz ihrer "nur" 1,67 mit einem 29er fahren kann. Sie muss es ja nie erfahren, dass sie eigentlich was Unmögliches tut.
MFG


----------



## Edged (19. August 2013)

Eine recht kühne Idee:
Wechsel auf eine größere Frau?
Könnte aber so ausgehen wie der Wechsel auf größere Laufräder.

Man weiß es einfach nicht. Bekanntlich fühlt jeder anders ...


----------



## R.C. (19. August 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Eine recht kühne Idee:
> Wechsel auf eine größere Frau?
> Könnte aber so ausgehen wie der Wechsel auf größere Laufräder.



Warum Wechseln? Spricht doch nichts dagegen, 2 gleichzeitig zu haben, da tut man sich auch mit dem Vergleichen leichter!


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. August 2013)

Im Anhang die beiden Objekte der Begierde 
Und mal wieder BTT: 
Meine Lady hatte vorher ein wirklich gutes 26" Enduro Hardtail mit einer excellenten 140mm Forke, aber auf dem 29er fühlt sie sich definitiv wohler. Und auch wenns mal ruppig wird, reicht bei den größeren Rädern der 100mm Federweg locker aus. Das liegt m.E. aber nicht vorwiegend an der Laufradgröße, sondern an der für sie absolut passenden Geometrie und Sitzposition. Das Gesamtpaket passt einfach.
MFG


----------



## Edged (19. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Warum Wechseln? Spricht doch nichts dagegen, 2  gleichzeitig zu haben, da tut man sich auch mit dem Vergleichen  leichter!



Nein nein, größer ist immer besser ... ^^
.
.
.
.
So wie: "In America everything is bigger and better."
Dem Land der 29er, BigBoobs, Bigfoots, FatPeople, tbc..
.
.
.
Jaja, "Enlagement" ist auch sowas.


EDIT @NR: Lady sieht nett aus. 
Treckingrad eher sheiße ... nett ausgedrückt ...


----------



## Zaskar01 (19. August 2013)

Der Rahmen ist ja winzig.  Glaub ich gerne dass sie darauf gut sitzt.


----------



## 4mate (19. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das Gesamtpaket passt einfach.
> MFG


Vor  allem passt die Rahmenfarbe besser zu den Klamotten als beim 26er.
Das war eh das alte von 'Männe' und deshalb hinten und vorne zu groß


----------



## Glitscher (19. August 2013)

Alter, mitm Lenker untern Achseln kratzen... Sry, aber optisch ist das GESAMTpaket nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (19. August 2013)

Tja, da sieht man mal wieder, wie sich Leute, die sowieso zu 100% voreingenommen sind, anhand eines Fotos eine "Meinung" bilden und das zum Anlass nehmen, schlau daherzuschwätzen, ohne eine Ahnung von der Materie zu haben, geschweige denn selbst schon Touren mit einem 29er gefahren zu sein.
Das Bike ist Rahmengröße S und der Lenker ist keinen einzigen mm höher als beim vorangegangenen 26-Zöller mit Rahmengröße M. Genauso der Sattel. Nur ist die Sitzposition auf dem Bike perfekt und es passt hervorragend zur Körpergröße.
Ich empfehle dazu auch mal den Kurzbericht von Bike-Werkstattleiter H.P.Ettenberger in der aktuellen Ausgabe der BIKE (09-13 / Seite 138)
MFG


----------



## Edged (19. August 2013)

Sry., ich lese die Bravo seit der Pubertät nicht mehr.


----------



## RetroRider (19. August 2013)

NobbyRalphs Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> Chuck Norris fährt eine 160mm-Gabel in seinem CC-Hardtail



Bruce Lee fährt mit Starrgabel Downhill.


----------



## mynoxin (20. August 2013)

Bud Spencer klatscht beiden eine.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (20. August 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Bud Spencer klatscht beiden eine.



...während er freihändig aufm Damenrad Downhill fährt


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. August 2013)

Bud fährt DH mit nem 650B Einrad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (20. August 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Bud fährt DH mit nem 650B Einrad ;-)



Ohne sattel


----------



## bummelexpress (20. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich stehe jetzt vor einem riesigen Problem!
> Wie soll ich meiner Frau (1,67m) jemals erklären, dass sie mit ihrem 29er Hardtail gar nicht fahren kann?! Und das, nachdem sie damit schon unzählige Touren und Höhen- sowie Kilometer abgespult hat...
> Am Ende konnte sie damit die ganzen Wurzel-Wald-Feldwege, Strassen, Dammwege, Trails und Schotterstrassen gar nicht bezwingen, obwohl sie es schon zigfach getan hat? Das ist ja fast so undenkbar wie Zeitreisen!
> Also ich weiss nicht, das Beste wird sein, ich verkaufe ihr 29er heimlich und ersetze es durch ein 20" Kinderrad - vermutlich wird sie es gar nicht bemerken, wenn es die selbe Farbe hat.
> Ach so, was ich noch vergessen habe: Sie erzählt nach jeder Tour, wieviel Spass sie mit dem Bike hat und mega-froh ist, dass sie kein 26er HT mehr hat. Somit lügt sie mich vermutlich auch noch dauernd an. Unfassbar, echt.


ich habe nie behauptet, dass man damit nicht fahren kann. Und wenn sich deine Frau auf einem 29er wohl fühlt - von mir aus. Kann ja jeder fahren was er will.
Mir sind die 29" bei 1,70 zu groß und "unhandlich". Ich fahr aber auch bei den 26ern S-Rahmen und kein M.

Aber mit Leut die alles ins lächerliche ziehen braucht man eh nicht anfangen zu diskutieren...


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ich habe nie behauptet, dass man damit nicht fahren kann. Und wenn sich deine Frau auf einem 29er wohl fühlt - von mir aus. Kann ja jeder fahren was er will.
> Mir sind die 29" bei 1,70 zu groß und "unhandlich". Ich fahr aber auch bei den 26ern S-Rahmen und kein M.
> 
> Aber mit Leut die alles ins lächerliche ziehen braucht man eh nicht anfangen zu diskutieren...


 
Deine Aussage liess diesen Schluss aber durchaus zu! Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, Dir mal ein 29er auszuleihen - und zwar nicht nur für die übliche - völlig sinnlose - Probefahrt auf dem Gehweg vor dem Radladen, sondern für eine Tour oder noch besser für ein ganzes Wochenende. Meine Erfahrung zeigt eindeutig ein gutmütigeres Verhalten (ja, nicht nur meine Frau, sondern auch ich habe ein 29" HT) beim Überfahren von kleinen/normalen Hindernissen und eine ausgesprochen angenehme Laufruhe / Geradeauslauf. 
Die Ansage war aber von mir schon immer - auch in anderen Threads zu diesem Thema - dass man den Einsatzzweck klar definieren muss.
Für gröberes Geläuf und Enduro-Touren nehme ich nach wie vor selbstverständlich und auch lieber das kurze, wendige 26er Fully.
Wenn ich 70km Touren fahre, die einen Geländeanteil von höchstens 30-40% haben, ist das 29er ganz klar erste Wahl.
MFG


----------



## dickerbert (20. August 2013)

Ich denke, darin liegt der Hund begraben: 
Die Industrie denkt, dass Hardtailfahrer nur leichte Touren auf Waldautobahnen fahren. Das ist auch das Bild, in das ich von nahezu allen Enduristen und Freeride-Fahrern gesteckt werde. Der Blick ist übrigens Gold wert, wenn sie sehen, dass ich die Trails mit 100mm Federweg dennoch runter komme ;-)
In meiner Gruppe fährt mittlerweile fast jeder Fully, während ich stur auf meinem Hardtail als "ausreichendes Gerät" beharre. Und bis auf einen Trail benötigt man in meiner Umgebung auch kein Fully. 
Ich fahre mit meinem 26er Hardtail also nahezu alles, was der Rest mit Fully fährt. Ein 29er macht mir die Sache auf diesen Strecken nicht einfacher! Aber dass Hardtailfahrer technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken fahren, wollen manche Leute wohl nicht glauben. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie man pauschal ein 29er als 26er Ersatz empfehlen kann, gleichzeitig aber auf sein quirliges 26er Fully verweist.


----------



## Edged (20. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ... *Meine Erfahrung zeigt eindeutig ein gutmütigeres Verhalten* (ja, nicht nur meine Frau, sondern auch ich habe ein 29" HT) beim Überfahren von kleinen/normalen Hindernissen und eine ausgesprochen angenehme Laufruhe / Geradeauslauf.
> ...


Sowas ist langweilig.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich *70km Touren* fahre, die einen *Geländeanteil von höchstens 30-40%* haben, ist das 29er ganz klar erste Wahl.
> MFG


Dafür gibts höhenverstellbare Gabeln und Plattformdämpfer - oder halt ein Liteville ...


----------



## bummelexpress (20. August 2013)

@_NobbyRalph_
o.k. jetzt werden wir uns einig. Ich bin von richtigem Geländefahren ausgegangen. Für Waldautobahn und leichtes Gelände kann ich mir, wenn es denn nix anderes geben soll, auch ein 29er vorstellen. 

Und das mit der Laufruhe und Gutmütigkeit kenn ich vom Rennrad. Hab ich ein 26er und 28er. Bei schlechten Strassenverhältnissen mit kleinen Unebenheiten rollt das 28er wesentlich kreuzschonender drüber. Aber fahren tu ich doch lieber mit meinem 26er, weil es einfach agiler und wendiger ist.

Und wenn es dann keine 26er mehr geben sollte vergißt man einfach die kleineren Menschen die trotzdem gerne sportlich fahren wollen. So geschehen im Rennradbereich.


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. August 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Aber dass Hardtailfahrer technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken fahren, wollen manche Leute wohl nicht glauben. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie man pauschal ein 29er als 26er Ersatz empfehlen kann, gleichzeitig aber auf sein quirliges 26er Fully verweist.


 
Diese Aussage ist für mich absolut nicht nahvollziehbar!
Ich fahre jeden Tag 50km zur Arbeit - mit meinem Skoda Octavia TDI - der braucht 5,5 Liter Diesel und ich fahre trotzdem regelmässig über 130km/h damit.
Nun könnte ich die Strecke auch mit meinem T4 California mit Hochdach fahren - wäre langsamer und würde damit 9,5 Liter Diesel verbrauchen. Das wäre genauso sinnlos wie eine große (Strassen-)MTB-Tour mit meinem 16,5kg Enduro Fully, wenn ich als Alternative mein 29er HT verwenden kann.
Sehr witzig finde ich immer die Aussagen der Hardcore-26er-Verfechter, in denen sie den 29er Fahrern immer mit Gewalt die Stories auftischen, was für schwere Strecken sie doch mit ihren 26er´n bewältigen. Habe ich das jemals bestritten? Ich kenne Leute, die fahren mit 26er HT die schwersten Trails, wo ich mit dem Fully echte Schwierigkeiten habe. Ja und? Muss ich jetzt deswegen mein 29er Hardtail schlecht finden, mit dem ich sowas gar nicht machen will?
Also bitte ertsmal die eigenen Aussagen durchlesen vor dem Post, bevor man dauernd völlig sinnfreie Vergleiche anstellt.
Abgesehen davon gehts hier um den vermeintlichen Tod der 26" Räder.
Und da mache ich mir sicher keine Sorgen bei so vielen Helden, die dem Mass die Treue halten.
Und auch ich brauche für mein 15 Jahre altes 26" MTB/Stadtschlampe immer wieder Ersatzteile, und das dürfste vielen Menschen auf der Welt so gehen. Wieso sollten die Hersteller diesen Markt nicht mehr bedienen - wäre totaler Unfug, sich diesen Markt entgehen zu lassen.
MFG


----------



## R.C. (20. August 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Die Industrie denkt, dass Hardtailfahrer nur leichte Touren auf Waldautobahnen fahren.



Ich glaube eher, die Industrie weiss genau, dass 75% der MTB Fahrer (egal ob Fully oder Hardtail) nur leichte Touren auf Waldautobahnen fahren.


----------



## dickerbert (20. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> DMuss ich jetzt deswegen mein 29er Hardtail schlecht finden, mit dem ich sowas gar nicht machen will?


Du hast die Vorteile von 29ern gegenüber 26ern hervorgehoben - unabhängig vom Einsatzzweck. Und solche pauschalen Aussagen halte ich für Quatsch.

Du benutzt für lange Touren dein 29er. Ich benutze für lange Touren in moderatem Gelände meinen Crosser. Im Grunde sind wir uns also einig, dass große Laufräder für lange einfache Touren vorteilhaft sind. 
Aber viel lieber fahre ich kurze anspruchsvolle Strecken und hole deshalb mein 26er öfter raus! Und ich würde mich ärgern, wenn die "Top-Parts" für den 26"-Bereich wegfallen. Denn für genau den Einsatzzweck, den ich wirklich gerne mag, will ich kein 29 und kein 27,5. 27,5 ist zwar kein merkbarer Unterschied, aber wieso sollte ich meine mühsam aufgebaute Ersatzteilkiste auf ein neues Maß umstellen, wenn das alte (26) völlig ausreichend ist?


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. August 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Du hast die Vorteile von 29ern gegenüber 26ern hervorgehoben - unabhängig vom Einsatzzweck. Und solche pauschalen Aussagen halte ich für Quatsch.
> ?


 
Ich habe sogar mehrfach explizit auf den Einsatzzweck hingewiesen! Was redest Du denn da??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (20. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Im Anhang die beiden Objekte der Begierde
> Und mal wieder BTT:
> Meine Lady hatte vorher ein wirklich gutes 26" Enduro Hardtail mit einer excellenten 140mm Forke, aber auf dem 29er fühlt sie sich definitiv wohler. Und auch wenns mal ruppig wird, reicht bei den größeren Rädern der 100mm Federweg locker aus. Das liegt m.E. aber nicht vorwiegend an der Laufradgröße, sondern an der für sie absolut passenden Geometrie und Sitzposition. Das Gesamtpaket passt einfach.
> MFG



Die Sitzposition mit einem Lenker der 10cm höher ist als der Sattel hat für mich nichts mehr mit richtigem Biken zu tun, das sieht aus wie "ich brauche ein Rad und ein Bike ist cool".


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. August 2013)

micha17 schrieb:


> Die Sitzposition mit einem Lenker der 10cm höher ist als der Sattel hat für mich nichts mehr mit richtigem Biken zu tun, das sieht aus wie "ich brauche ein Rad und ein Bike ist cool".


 

Sowas Lächerliches habe ich lange nicht gelesen! 
Man darf bei Dir also nur Biken, wenn man mit ner heftigen Sattelüberhöhung daherkommt


----------



## Deleted 6320 (20. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Sowas Lächerliches habe ich lange nicht gelesen!
> Man darf bei Dir also nur Biken, wenn man mit ner heftigen Sattelüberhöhung daherkommt



Ne, aber bei sehr vielen "Biker" sehen Fahrweise und Sitzposition nach Fahrrad aus, da möchte ich mal sehen wie steile Rampen gefahren werden.

Ich meine jetzt keine DH´ler sondern die Masse an Mountainbikern.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (20. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wenn ich 70km Touren fahre, die einen *Geländeanteil von höchstens 30-40% haben*, ist das 29er ganz klar erste Wahl.
> MFG



???? Warum für solche Fahrradtouren ein MTB? Ein Herren- oder Damenrad bzw. für den Tempofan ein Cyclocross wären angebracht.


----------



## Haferstroh (20. August 2013)

Lustig, wie man den Begriff "Twentyniner" durchgesetzt hat, obwohl man die Laufradgrösse eigentlich schon immer dem Felgeninnendurchmesser nach benannte 

Wenn du willst, dass dich jemand anschaut als wärst du eine Mischung aus nem Alien und Papa Schlumpf, dann erklär mal nem Autofahrer "Äh, sie haben eingentlich auf ihrem Golf 15-Zöller drauf, weil bei 175/80 R14 die Reifenflanke so hoch ist" 

Aber ich versteh's schon, "Twentyeighter" klingt halt bisschen shitty....


----------



## R.C. (20. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Lustig, wie man den Begriff "Twentyniner" durchgesetzt hat, obwohl man die Laufradgrösse eigentlich schon immer dem Felgeninnendurchmesser nach benannte



Wenn du mit 'schon immer' 'im Fahrradbereich noch nie' meinst, dann hast du Recht.
Ansonsten warte einfach auf Retro und seine Skizze - dass es tatsaechlich Leute gibt, die die noch nicht gesehen haben!


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 'schon immer' 'im Fahrradbereich noch nie' meinst, dann hast du Recht.
> Ansonsten warte einfach auf Retro und seine Skizze - dass es tatsaechlich Leute gibt, die die noch nicht gesehen haben!


 
Ich verstehe diese immer wiederkehrenden Pseudo-Belehrungen nicht, die sich manche User hier offensichtlich auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben.
Es ist doch vollkommen gleichgültig, welches effektive Mass eine solche Felge nun hat und ob man da innen oder aussen oder sonstwo misst.
Entscheidend ist doch die Tatsache, dass zwischenzeitlich jeder 5-Jährige weiss, was mit 29 gemeint ist.
Regt sich irgendwer drüber auf, dass man Schraubenzieher sagt, obwohl es ein Schraubendreher ist? Oder kümmert sich irgendwer um den Begriff Inbusschlüssel, obwohl es ein Innensechskantschlüssel ist?


----------



## lowcostbiker (20. August 2013)

> Chuck Norris fährt eine 160mm-Gabel in seinem CC-Hardtail





RetroRider schrieb:


> Bruce Lee fährt mit Starrgabel Downhill.





mynoxin schrieb:


> Bud Spencer klatscht beiden eine.





whistler85 schrieb:


> ...während er freihändig aufm Damenrad Downhill fährt


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. August 2013)

@ lowcostbiker:
Das wäre ein wunderbares Schlusswort für diesen Thread. Alles gesagt, wie immer nichts dabei rausgekommen bei der leidigen Laufradgrößen-Diskussion.
Over and out!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (20. August 2013)

nobbyralph schrieb:


> @ lowcostbiker:
> Das wäre ein wunderbares schlusswort für diesen thread. Alles gesagt, wie immer nichts dabei rausgekommen bei der leidigen laufradgrößen-diskussion.
> Over and out!



check!


----------



## RetroRider (20. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> [...]
> Und wenn es dann keine 26er mehr geben sollte vergißt man einfach die kleineren Menschen die trotzdem gerne sportlich fahren wollen. So geschehen im Rennradbereich.



Sorry, aber falls du von der wirklichen Welt redest, wäre es vielleicht doch ausnahmsweise mal nicht so verkehrt, von den wirklichen Maßen auszugehen. Wenn du auf eine "28er"-Felge einen 19mm-Reifen aufziehst, kommst du auf genau 26 Zoll Radaußendurchmesser, während die meisten "26er-"MTBler 26,5-Zoll-Räder unterm Hintern haben.
Soll ich meine Skizze noch mal posten?


----------



## Quayle (20. August 2013)

Interessante Stories hier, z.B. Nobby und seine Frau haben jahrelang auf irgendetwas gewartet, sie wussten nur nicht was. Dann kam das 29er und auf einmal war alles perfekt, das Gesamtpaket war stimmig und die Welt auf einmal in Ordnung. Steigerung ausgeschlossen. Ist doch schön.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. August 2013)

Also ich habe gerade in der Ardeche 2 Touren mit einem über 60-jährigen Biker gemacht, der auf ein BMC 29er mit 130mm umgestiegen ist. Er hat nur noch geschwärmt davon und ich muss zugeben: Auf den gerölligen Trails ist er mir hoch und runter idR weggefahren. Das war schon beeindruckend.

Für mich mit 1,97m sind 29er gerade wegen meiner Größe nix. Das passt dann noch schlechter ins Auto, mein Gewicht wirkt sich noch negativer auf die instabileren Laufräder aus und um Spitzkehren komm ich dann überhaupt nicht mehr rum. Aber für Mittelgroße um die 1,80m hat das Format wahrscheinlich je nach Vorlieben seine Berechtigung. Für mich und meine AM-Touren mögen 650er was sein - werde ich testen (und wahrscheinlich kaum einen Unterschied spüren).

Schade nur, dass 3 parallele Formate den Logistikprozess erheblich komplexer machen, das Lagerrisiko der Händler erhöhen und die Bikes aufgrund geringerer Stückzahlen pro Modell deutlich teurer machen...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. August 2013)

Also ich komm mit meinem 28er nicht besser über Trails als mit dem 26er (beides Hardtail) und bin auch lieber näher am Boden dran.
Da sind doch andere Faktoren sehr viel wichtiger und einflußreicher, wie z.B. das Fahrwerk, der Lenkwinkel oder die Bereifung.


----------



## bummelexpress (21. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Sorry, aber falls du von der wirklichen Welt redest, wäre es vielleicht doch ausnahmsweise mal nicht so verkehrt, von den wirklichen Maßen auszugehen. Wenn du auf eine "28er"-Felge einen 19mm-Reifen aufziehst, kommst du auf genau 26 Zoll Radaußendurchmesser


das ändert aber die Rahmengeometrie nicht . 
Und auf die kommt es letztendlich an. Ein Rahmen für 28" läßt sich z. Bsp. nun mal nicht so kurz bauen wie einer für 26". Außer mit einer vermurksten Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (21. August 2013)

Wenn du mit 28" und 26" unüblicherweise die tatsächliche Laufradgröße meinst, stimmt das. Dann hättest du Trekking statt Rennrad schreiben müssen.


----------



## hutsche (21. August 2013)

@ 26'' Anhänger

Als in den ´70ern einige Leute Ballonreifen auf die vorhandenen Felgen montiert haben, wurde das MTB erfunden. Die Laufradgröße wurde in Ermangelung Alternativen geboren, man nahm einfach das zur Hand, was gerade da war. Von zielgerichteter Forschung ganz zu schweigen. Man wird nicht durch Zufall punktgenau die ideale Laufradgröße getroffen haben. Gehen wir also davon aus, dass 26'' nicht die ideale Laufradgröße ist (Einsatzzwecke mal außen vor). 

Ist die ideale Laufradgröße denn nun (ggf. nur geringfügig) kleiner oder größer als die althergebrachten 26''?


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. August 2013)

Es ist ähnlich wie bei Henry Ford und seinem T-Modell :

Jedes Laufrad ist gut, solange es 26" ist.


----------



## Glitscher (21. August 2013)

hutsche schrieb:


> @ 26'' Anhänger
> 
> Als in den ´70ern einige Leute Ballonreifen auf die vorhandenen Felgen montiert haben, wurde das MTB erfunden. Die Laufradgröße wurde in Ermangelung Alternativen geboren, man nahm einfach das zur Hand, was gerade da war. Von zielgerichteter Forschung ganz zu schweigen. Man wird nicht durch Zufall punktgenau die ideale Laufradgröße getroffen haben. Gehen wir also davon aus, dass 26'' nicht die ideale Laufradgröße ist (Einsatzzwecke mal außen vor).
> 
> Ist die ideale Laufradgröße denn nun (ggf. nur geringfügig) kleiner oder größer als die althergebrachten 26''?



Gehen wir davon aus das kein Zufall im Spiel war...


----------



## Mirko29 (21. August 2013)

Es ist doch eigentlich egal wie groß die neuen Laufräder effektiv sind. Anscheinend herrscht ja keine Einigkeit bei der Berechnung. Die Frage die mich interessiert ist die; kriege ich die neuen Laufräder mit meinen gewohnten Reifen in der gewohnten Breite in meinen Rahmen? Wenn ja, kann die Umstellung von mir aus kommen. Wenn nein, muss ich mir noch schnell nen vernünftigen Satz auf Lager legen und hoffen das die solange halten bis ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe, oder bis in ein paar Jahren 26" als das "neue" Maß aller Dinge gehypt wird... Ich werd das mal ausprobieren, dann bin ich schlauer.


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2013)

Wie üblich, schwarz-weiß sehen, nur 26" gegen 29" 
Dabei ist 650B, also 27,5 das bessere 26" weil ihm das beständige
herumzicken des 26" Voderrerads unbekannt ist.
3 cm mehr Innendurchmesser der Felge geben mehr Kreiselkräfte.

29" ist ganz klar die Größe für alles Richtung XC knüppeln, 
wettkamforientiertes Gruppenfahren - "Tour"  genannt - von Alpha Männchen, 
Marathon, Race & Riesen


----------



## Quayle (21. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> bla...



Nicht immer nur Google nachplappern...


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2013)

Schnauze Stalker


----------



## Quayle (21. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Schnauze Stalker


Selbstgespräch?


----------



## bummelexpress (21. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 28" und 26" unüblicherweise die tatsächliche Laufradgröße meinst, stimmt das. Dann hättest du Trekking statt Rennrad schreiben müssen.


ehrlich gesagt versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz was du willst. Ich weiß nur, dass meiner 26" Felge mit 23er Reifen im Durchmesser kleiner ist als meine 28" Felge ohne Reifen. Und wie dann aus einer 28" Felge inklusive 19er Reifen ein 26" werden soll ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Oder hab ich abgefahrne Reifen, zu wenig Luftdruck, schiefer Boden...

Und warum Trekking statt Rennrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (21. August 2013)

Also meine alten 28 Zoll RR Laufräder mit 20mm Reifen passen nicht an ein 26 Zoll MTB mit V-Brakes, diese sind zu groß. Darum verstehe ich auch nicht ganz warum 28 Zoll mit 19mm Reifen dem 26 Zoll nahe kommen sollte.


----------



## RetroRider (21. August 2013)

bummelexpress hat gemeint, im RR-Bereich wird im Gegensatz zum 26er-MTB keine Rücksicht auf kleine Fahrer genommen. Aber die Radgröße ist haargenau die gleiche (26 - 26,5 Zoll). Die Meisten verzichten beim Rennrad einfach nur darauf, einen zu kleinen Rahmen zu nehmen, weil sie damit nicht im Gelände fahren wollen. Aber Niemand verbietet bummelexpress, beim RR einen genauso kleinen Rahmen wie beim MTB zu nehmen.


----------



## Pace39 (21. August 2013)

26 Zoll stirbt nicht aus, so wenig wie Stahlrahmen, Hardtails und die LP, diese boomt übrigens wieder bei Leuten die ernsthaft Musik hören, leider zum Leidwesen der Gebrauchtpreise. Selbst in der Generation meines Sohnes (18) ist das Medium angesagt.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Mirko29 (21. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Wie üblich, schwarz-weiß sehen, nur 26" gegen 29"
> Dabei ist 650B, also 27,5 das bessere 26" weil ihm das beständige
> herumzicken des 26" Voderrerads unbekannt ist.
> 3 cm mehr Innendurchmesser der Felge geben mehr Kreiselkräfte.
> ...



Das mag ja sein, aber wenn ich 650B im Schadensfall nicht in meinen Rahmen oder meine Gabel kriege, interessierts mich einen Dreck obs besser ist oder nicht. Dann ists einfach nur teuer, wenns keinen guten 26er Ersatz mehr geben sollte...

Das "beständige rumzicken des 26" Vorderrads" ist mir übrigens auch unbekannt. Bin ich jetzt ein 27,5er? Ich würde dir eher raten das du fahren lernen solltest. Dann zickt auch nix rum


----------



## bummelexpress (21. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Meisten verzichten beim Rennrad einfach nur darauf, einen zu kleinen Rahmen zu nehmen, weil sie damit nicht im Gelände fahren wollen.



Deshalb ist das Rennradforum auch voll mit Suchanfragen "Suche RR mit kurzem Oberrohr", "welcher Hersteller hat RR mit OR<50" usw.

Ich spreche hier nicht von 1,80m Leuten und "soll ich den 54er Rahmen oder doch den 52 Rahmen nehmen", sondern von kleinen Rahmengrößen (<50) und dementsprechend kleiner Körpergröße und da ist es Schwachsinn die mit 28" Laufrädern zu bauen, weil die dann einfach zu lang werden.



> Aber Niemand verbietet bummelexpress, beim RR einen genauso kleinen Rahmen wie beim MTB zu nehmen.


was nicht mehr hergestellt wird kann man nicht mehr kaufen. Und 26" Räder sind seit 3 Jahren quasi ausgestorben.

PS: und die Grafik versteh ich immer noch nicht. Meine real existierende 26" Felge inkl. 23er Bereifung ist  definitiv kleiner als meine real existierende 28" Felge.


----------



## RetroRider (21. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> Deshalb ist das Rennradforum auch voll mit Suchanfragen "Suche RR mit kurzem Oberrohr", "welcher Hersteller hat RR mit OR<50" usw.
> 
> Ich spreche hier nicht von 1,80m Leuten und "soll ich den 54er Rahmen oder doch den 52 Rahmen nehmen", sondern von kleinen Rahmengrößen (<50) und dementsprechend kleiner Körpergröße und da ist es Schwachsinn die mit 28" Laufrädern zu bauen, weil die dann einfach zu lang werden.
> 
> was nicht mehr hergestellt wird kann man nicht mehr kaufen.



Warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach ein 26er-CC-Hardtail mit Rennrad-Laufrädern (und Disc)?

Und 28" ist immer noch Trekking oder MTB aber nicht Rennrad!


----------



## bummelexpress (21. August 2013)

o.k.

ich mein und sprech auf jeden Fall bei  kleinem Rennrad von 571 und
großem von 622.



> Warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach ein 26er-CC-Hardtail mit Rennrad-Laufrädern (und Disc)?


habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Gibt es aber im Rennradforum schon threads darüber und die Ergebnisse waren nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend.

Aber ist ja auch egal. Wir sind ja hier schließlich im MTB-Forum . Und 26 Zoll stirbt hier nicht aus .


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Im Anhang die beiden Objekte der Begierde
> Und mal wieder BTT:
> Meine Lady hatte vorher ein wirklich gutes 26" Enduro Hardtail mit einer excellenten 140mm Forke, aber auf dem 29er fühlt sie sich definitiv wohler. Und auch wenns mal ruppig wird, reicht bei den größeren Rädern der 100mm Federweg locker aus. Das liegt m.E. aber nicht vorwiegend an der Laufradgröße, sondern an der für sie absolut passenden Geometrie und Sitzposition. Das Gesamtpaket passt einfach.
> MFG



Auf dem Bild sieht man eher, dass das Rad unpassend fuer sie ist. Die Schrittlänge ist offensichtlich zu gering, um am Steilhang sicher über das Hinterrad absteigen zu können, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, daran hängen zu bleiben (mind. 3 beischlaflose Wochen). Oder sie steigt nach vorn ab und wird klassisch vom OR kopfueber auf den Trail geschleudert. Fuer Forstautobahn mag es taugen, fürs Biken im Gelände ist das ein anschauliches Beispiel fuer jemanden, der besser kein 29er gekauft hätte.


----------



## 4mate (22. August 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber wenn ich 650B im Schadensfall nicht in meinen Rahmen oder meine Gabel kriege, interessierts mich einen Dreck obs besser ist oder nicht. Dann ists einfach nur teuer, wenns keinen guten 26er Ersatz mehr geben sollte...


Noch so eine falsche Annahme: Laufräder mit 27,5" sollen nicht in einen 
Rahmen passen der für 26" konstruiert wurde.
Wie kann man nur zu einer solchen Annahme kommen? 
650B braucht eine der Laufradgröße angepasste Rahmenkonstruktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (22. August 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht man eher, dass das Rad unpassend fuer sie ist. Die Schrittlänge ist offensichtlich zu gering, um am Steilhang sicher über das Hinterrad absteigen zu können, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, daran hängen zu bleiben (mind. 3 beischlaflose Wochen). Oder sie steigt nach vorn ab und wird klassisch vom OR kopfueber auf den Trail geschleudert. Fuer Forstautobahn mag es taugen, fürs Biken im Gelände ist das ein anschauliches Beispiel fuer jemanden, der besser kein 29er gekauft hätte.


 
Das ist reine Mutmassung beruhend auf Ahnungslosigkeit.
Kauf Dir ein 29er, fahre damit mehrere Tausend kilometer (so wie es meine Frau bereits getan hat) und bilde Dir dann eine Meinung. Bildchen kucken und irgendwas daherlabern ist sinnlos.


----------



## bronks (22. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... bummelexpress hat gemeint, im RR-Bereich wird im Gegensatz zum 26er-MTB keine Rücksicht auf kleine Fahrer genommen. Aber die Radgröße ist haargenau die gleiche (26 - 26,5 Zoll). Die Meisten verzichten beim Rennrad einfach nur darauf, einen zu kleinen Rahmen zu nehmen, weil sie damit nicht im Gelände fahren wollen. Aber Niemand verbietet bummelexpress, beim RR einen genauso kleinen Rahmen wie beim MTB zu nehmen.


Ein Rennrad ist kein MTB. Wer sich ein bissl mit Fahrrädern auskennt, der weiß, daß gerade bei kleinen Rennrädern, ein Abstand zwischen Schuhspitze und Reifen eigentlich nicht exisitiert. Bei einem 180°er kann es einen da schon blöd aufs Maul legen.


----------



## Tankist (22. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Wie üblich, schwarz-weiß sehen, nur 26" gegen 29"
> Dabei ist 650B, also 27,5 das bessere 26" weil ihm das beständige
> herumzicken des 26" Voderrerads unbekannt ist.
> 3 cm mehr Innendurchmesser der Felge geben mehr Kreiselkräfte.
> ...


 
Kreiselkräfte  Probiers mal mit Kraft in den Beinen.


----------



## Tankist (22. August 2013)

Pace39 schrieb:


> 26 Zoll stirbt nicht aus, so wenig wie Stahlrahmen, Hardtails und die LP, diese boomt übrigens wieder bei Leuten die ernsthaft Musik hören, leider zum Leidwesen der Gebrauchtpreise. Selbst in der Generation meines Sohnes (18) ist das Medium angesagt.
> 
> Grüße Chris


 
Sag ich doch auch.


----------



## ewoq (22. August 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Commencal-2014-Meta-Range.html



> Rounding out the Meta range is the 26"-wheeled, 65-degree head-angled SX, which in the current market could arguably be labelled as a niche bike. What is interesting is doing a straw poll in the Commencal product office, this is the most popular bike among the staff right now. Nico Quere has also chosen one as his race bike for the Enduro World Series this year. As Nico says, "He is an aggressive rider, he is riding his enduro bike like you would ride a downhill bike and for that the SX is perfect. With this we reached the limited, we won't go further. The speed you need to get the aggressive riding style to be able to ride the bike well, especially when it's not too steep, means you need to work a bit harder on the bike to get the great feeling. I see this bike as being almost as capable as a downhill bike, just not as smooth, and you can climb too. I think 80% of the time I can go as fast as with my downhill bike, you just need to pay extra attention to the lines and everything. You can go really fast."





> And yes, our favourite bike from the range is a 26", aluminium-framed mountain bike... - Matt Wragg



ganz interessant


----------



## MucPaul (22. August 2013)

Tankist schrieb:


> Sag ich doch auch.



Kommt alles wieder. Genauso wie matte Displays bei Mac's derzeit der neueste Schrei sind, nachdem 5 Jahre lang nur glossy angesagt war. Und davor gab's nur matt, weiss aber niemand mehr heutzutage.

Und nachdem alle sich ein 27.5er oder 29er gekauft haben und 26er nur noch in Geschichtsbüchern autauchen, kommt eines Tages einer daher und entdeckt 26er als das geniale Format, mit dem man schnell um die Ecke zirkeln und sehr quirlig Rennen bestreiten kann.

Ich meine ja nur, 27.5er Fahrräder waren schon vor dem II. Weltkrieg groß in Mode. 
26er MTBs gibt's nur, weil die Jungs in California vorhandene Klunker-Bikes (Beach Bikes aus Santa Cruz) zu MTBs umbauten. Und die hatten ein seltenes Format: 26".
Der Rest ist Geschichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> 3 cm mehr Innendurchmesser der Felge geben mehr Kreiselkräfte.


4mate und die Wunderwelt der Kreiselkräfte - ich fall vom Glauben ab.


----------



## RetroRider (22. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Kommt alles wieder. Genauso wie matte Displays bei Mac's derzeit der neueste Schrei sind, nachdem 5 Jahre lang nur glossy angesagt war. Und davor gab's nur matt, weiss aber niemand mehr heutzutage.
> 
> Und nachdem alle sich ein 27.5er oder 29er gekauft haben und 26er nur noch in Geschichtsbüchern autauchen, kommt eines Tages einer daher und entdeckt 26er als das geniale Format, mit dem man schnell um die Ecke zirkeln und sehr quirlig Rennen bestreiten kann.
> [...]



5 Jahre sind schnell vorbei. Da fang ich am besten jetzt schon mal damit an, mich darauf gefasst zu machen, wieder Avantgarde zu sein.


----------



## subdiver (23. August 2013)

Gestern bin ich mit meinem 26er 100mm Fully den "Fleckalm Trail" 
in den Kitzbühler Alpen gefahren.

Da fühlt sich mein 26er mit mir nicht so wohl, dass mag auch daran liegen,
dass meine Fully einen mit 71 Grad sehr steilen Lenkwinkel für ein 26er besitzt.
Aber auch das Überfahren der Wurzelpassagen empfand ich mit dem 26er als
nicht optimal.

Vielleicht liegt´s auch am Alter, aber ich glaube mit einem 29er hätte ich
auf diesem Trail ein besseres und sicheres Fahrgefühl gehabt.

Ich schreibe hier nicht von einem All Mountain oder Trail-Bike,
sondern von einem leichten Marathon-Fully.


----------



## MucPaul (23. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich mit meinem 26er 100mm Fully den "Fleckalm Trail"
> in den Kitzbühler Alpen gefahren.
> 
> Da fühlt sich mein 26er mit mir nicht so wohl, dass mag auch daran liegen,
> ...



Ich denke, ein Lenkwinkel hat mit der Radgröße nicht viel zu tun. Da baut jeder Hersteller was zusammen und Du musst das passende Bike aussuchen. Ein Marathon oder Race Bike ist in den Alpen für den Downhill nur bedingt geeignet. Dafür ist es mit steilem Lenkwinkel sehr wendig, wenn es im XC Wettkampf um die Kurve geht. Mit einem Allmountain bist Du im Wettkampf wie mit einer Kuh unterwegs.

Probier halt beim Händler verschiedene Typen aus um den Unterschied zu sehen. 26er und 29er.


----------



## subdiver (23. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Probier halt beim Händler verschiedene Typen aus um den Unterschied zu sehen. 26er und 29er.



Ich hatte in den Bergen mal ein 29er Scott Spark probiert.
Über Wurzelpassagen lief es besser drüber, hatte auch mehr Laufruhe auf dem Trail und weniger "Überschlagsgefühle".
Dafür ist es natürlich um einiges träger an verwinkelten Stellen und bergauf nicht so "spritzig".
Man kann halt nicht Alles haben


----------



## MucPaul (23. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den Bergen mal ein 29er Scott Spark probiert.
> Über Wurzelpassagen lief es besser drüber, hatte auch mehr Laufruhe auf dem Trail und weniger "Überschlagsgefühle".
> Dafür ist es natürlich um einiges träger an verwinkelten Stellen und bergauf nicht so "spritzig".
> Man kann halt nicht Alles haben



Genau das sind die Verkaufsargumente der 29er Hersteller.


----------



## subdiver (23. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Genau das sind die Verkaufsargumente der 29er Hersteller.



Wobei ich es selber so erfahren habe.
Bis davor habe ich die 29er total abgelehnt.

Aber ich bin trotzdem dagegen, daß die Industrie nun keine neuen 26er
mehr anbietet und diese durch die 27,5er ersetzen will.
Mit 26er und 29er hat man jetzt schon alle Optionen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. August 2013)

@ MucPaul:
Hast Du schon mal was von Marktwirtschaft und Marketing gehört? Offenbar nicht.
Wenn es diese Instrumente nicht gäbe, würden wir vermutlich noch auf hölzernen Laufrädern daherkommen und damit zu unserer 14-Stunden Schicht in die Fabrik rollen - 6 Tage die Woche.
Warum will niemand begreifen, dass es völlig unabhängig von technischer Notwendigkeit absolut wichtig ist, dass Produkte weiterentwickelt und der Verkauf selbiger forciert wird? Ohne Wachstum kein Wohlstand. Ist nun mal so.

@ Subdiver: Ob Du wirklich ein Marathon-Fully brauchst? Ich kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, möglichst viele Probefahrten zu machen.
Ich bin von 29" sehr überzeugt - bei Hardtails!
Im Fully-Bereich sehe ich die Wendigkeit und das oft zitierte spielrische Handling der 26" Bikes eindeutig als Vorteil und möchte da nicht tauschen. 
MFG


----------



## subdiver (23. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> @ Subdiver: Ob Du wirklich ein Marathon-Fully brauchst? Ich kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, möglichst viele Probefahrten zu machen.
> Ich bin von 29" sehr überzeugt - bei Hardtails!
> Im Fully-Bereich sehe ich die Wendigkeit und das oft zitierte spielrische Handling der 26" Bikes eindeutig als Vorteil und möchte da nicht tauschen.
> MFG



Na ja, ich bin nicht mehr ganz neu und im Rücken (Bandscheibenvorfall) zwickt´s auch an und ab.
Der Rücken macht mir beim Biken zwar keine Probleme, aber ob ich deshalb 
zu einem Hardtail zurückkehren sollte ?

Für mein Fahrprofil ist ein Marathon-Fully ganz passend.


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. August 2013)

Du hast mich da vermutlich falsch verstanden oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, mir ging es nicht um Fully im Allgemeinen, sondern um den von Dir erwähnten Zusatz "Marathon"
Da Du von Trails und Wurzeln etc. gesprochen hast, dachte ich da eher an den AM-Bereich mit ca. 140-150mm Federweg.
Und die von Dir erwähnten Überschlagsgefühle sehe ich eher in einem zu steieln Lenkwinkel begründet als im zu kleinen Laufrad.
Was das 29er Thema betrifft, bin ich einfach überzeugt vom Hardtail.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (23. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Was das 29er Thema betrifft, bin ich einfach überzeugt vom Hardtail.
> MFG



Ich bin leider noch kein 29er HT ausgiebig probegefahren.
Sie sollen ja komfortabler als ein 26er sein.
Mir persönlich würde ein HT gut gefallen, da mein Fahrprofil mehr HM-,
als Trail-lastig ist.


----------



## F4B1 (23. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Über Wurzelpassagen lief es besser drüber, hatte auch mehr Laufruhe auf dem Trail und weniger "Überschlagsgefühle".


Nur hab ich gerade beim Thema Überschlagsgefühl und Laufruhe eben die Vermutung, dass das mehr an der verkorksten Geometrie (bei gleichen Lenkwinkel und geraden Sitzrohr verändern sich Nachlauf und Länge der Kettenstreben im Vergleich zu 26" halt doch erheblich)als an den großen Rädern liegt. Die 29er, die ich bisher probe gefahren bin, fuhren sich, vom überrollen von Hindernissen mal abgesehen, nicht wesentlich anders als mein 26" Tourenbike mit schon recht flachen Lenkwinkel (im Vergleich zum 26" Marathon Hardtail, dass ich mir als Ersatz gekauft habe).


----------



## hutsche (23. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich bin leider noch kein 29er HT ausgiebig probegefahren.
> Sie sollen ja komfortabler als ein 26er sein.
> Mir persönlich würde ein HT gut gefallen, da mein Fahrprofil mehr HM-,
> als Trail-lastig ist.



Zur Probefahrt kann auch ich nur raten. Die Vorzüge haben sich mir nach sehr kurzer Zeit subjektiv erschlossen; objektiv kann ich an Referenzstrecken im Training und an Wettkampfzeiten dem 29er eine nicht unerhebliche Überlegenheit attestieren. Und da stehe ich nicht alleine, sondern kann auch so gut wie jeden anderen im ersten Drittel bei Marathons/XC/Etappenrennen mit selben Ergenbnis befragen. Die geringfügigen Nachteile (Gewicht, evtl Wendigkeit stehen klar hinten an).


----------



## subdiver (23. August 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Nur hab ich gerade beim Thema Überschlagsgefühl und Laufruhe eben die Vermutung, dass das mehr an der verkorksten Geometrie (bei gleichen Lenkwinkel und geraden Sitzrohr verändern sich Nachlauf und Länge der Kettenstreben im Vergleich zu 26" halt doch erheblich)als an den großen Rädern liegt.



Die "verkorkste" Geometrie an meinem Rocky war bis vor ca. 3 Jahren noch topaktuell an CC- und Marathonbikes


----------



## F4B1 (23. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Die "verkorkste" Geometrie an meinem Rocky war bis vor ca. 3 Jahren noch topaktuell an CC- und Marathonbikes


Deswegen hab ich ja auch keinen 29er.
Mir gehts auf die Nerven mein Bike um Kurven rumdrücken zu müssen, weshalb es ja was neues gab. Daher für mich verkorkst. Ob unbeabsichtigt, ob wegen der Fahreigenschaften (in den USA ist Laufruhe mit Sicherheit nicht unangebracht)oder einfach, damit es wie ein 26"er aussieht, weiss ich natürlich nicht.

Soll auch nicht heißen, dass ich den Leuten den Spaß mit ihren 29ern nicht gönne. Aber ein großer Teil der Fahreigenschaften lässt sich halt mit der Geometrie erklären. Im Grunde bleibt nur das Überrollverhalten der großen Laufräder als Fahreigenschaft der großen Räder übrig.


----------



## MucPaul (23. August 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wobei ich es selber so erfahren habe.
> Bis davor habe ich die 29er total abgelehnt.
> 
> Aber ich bin trotzdem dagegen, daß die Industrie nun keine neuen 26er
> ...



Ich denke, 27.5 ist ein guter Kompromiss. Es ist noch gut handlebar in engen Kurven und rollt etwas besser als 26er über Hindernisse. Und kleine Leute kommen auch damit zurecht, wo sie bei 29er evtl. etwas zu kämpfen haben.

26 wird es als Ersatzteile noch mindestens 10-15 Jahre lang geben, alleine vom aktuellen Bestand an Rädern.

Ich habe dieses Foto hier im Internet gefunden, was den Unterschied ganz gut zeigt.


----------



## Edged (23. August 2013)

Ganz interessant im Rose Radkatalog Seite 34.

Recht schnörkellos wird dort _*von einem Großserienverkäufer*_  erklärt wann 29er und wann 26er. 
Dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

Ich bin demnach ganz klar der 26er-Typ.


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. August 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Ganz interessant im Rose Radkatalog Seite 34.
> 
> Recht schnörkellos wird dort _*von einem Großserienverkäufer*_ erklärt wann 29er und wann 26er.
> Dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> ...


 
Da steht u.a. das hier:

"...das liegt vor allem daran, dass sich viele Ingenieure intensiv mit den Geometrien beschäftigt haben und diese so angepasst haben, dass 29er nun in erster Linie abhängig VOM EINSATZZWECK und NICHT VON DER KÖRPERGRÖSSE gekauft werden können..."

das unterschreibe ich und steige hiermit aus diesem Thread aus
MFG


----------



## subdiver (23. August 2013)

Mittlerweile ist es mir ziemlich wurscht, ob 26 Zoll ausstirbt oder nicht 
Dann wird mein nächstes Bike halt größere LR bekommen, wobei ich eher zu 29 als zu 27,5 tendiere.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> das unterschreibe ich und steige hiermit aus diesem Thread aus



Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowcostbiker (23. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich denke, 27.5 ist ein guter Kompromiss. Es ist noch gut handlebar in engen Kurven und rollt etwas besser als 26er über Hindernisse. Und kleine Leute kommen auch damit zurecht, wo sie bei 29er evtl. etwas zu kämpfen haben.
> 
> 26 wird es als Ersatzteile noch mindestens 10-15 Jahre lang geben, alleine vom aktuellen Bestand an Rädern.
> 
> Ich habe dieses Foto hier im Internet gefunden, was den Unterschied ganz gut zeigt.



Ja schaut garnicht so schlimm aus , aber was kann es dann soviel besser das jetzt gleich alle 26 obsolet sind ? 

Oder doch "Hauptsache Neu und Anders"


----------



## MucPaul (23. August 2013)

@lowcostbiker: Der Unterschied ist, dass es hip und modern ist und man nicht mehr mit einer antiken 26er Gurke den Clown mit kleinen Rädern macht. 

Jemand, der ein neues Rad kaufen will, dem ist es meist egal ob's nun 27.5 ist. Der kauft es einfach.

Jemand, der schon viele 26er Reifen hat wird eine zeitlang grollen und dann umrüsten. Sieht man ja auf eBay oft: Eine Kiste voller guter 26er Reifen wegen Umrüstung auf 29er günstig abzugeben.

Jemand, der ein 26er hat und nichts neues kaufen will, ist mit dem bisherigen Markt weiterhin zufrieden. Ersatzteile wird es auch in 10 Jahren noch geben. Problematisch wird es eher mit Federgabeln, da dürfte es sich im Laufe der Zeit etwas ausdünnen.

Der große Gewinner: die Fahrradindustrie.


----------



## RetroRider (23. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe dieses Foto hier im Internet gefunden, was den Unterschied ganz gut zeigt.



Das ist ja wohl irreführend. Ich hab das Bild mal gerade gedreht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl irreführend. Ich hab das Bild mal gerade gedreht.


Du bist gemein!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. August 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl irreführend. Ich hab das Bild mal gerade gedreht.



Jetzt noch einen Baron 2.5 drauf und ich wette der 26er hat einen größeren Umfang


----------



## NoNameBrand (23. August 2013)

Zum Glück sind die Gehirnfürze der Industrie noch nicht in den Downhill Bereich vorgedrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (23. August 2013)

...


----------



## mynoxin (23. August 2013)

Da kommt's mit 24". Is eben mal was anderes


----------



## Berejosa-23 (23. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Der große Gewinner: die Fahrradindustrie.




zumindest die großen Player, weil mehr Geld in die Kasse kommt. den normalen Händler stellts eher vor Probleme.


OT:


> Ohne Wachstum kein Wohlstand. Ist nun mal so.



eben, auch hier für die großen Player bzw. deren Inhaber gibs mehr Wohlstand, weil der "kleine" Kunde mehr bezahlen muss. das ständige Wachstum läuft sich irgendwann tot, denn unbegrenzt ohne (realen) Gegenwert funktioniert das nicht, die Preise irgendwann für die breite Masse nicht mehr zahlbar. dann gibts dne großen Knall.     

kann man aktuell gut beobachten, während das Wachstum der letzten 10 Jahr einige bestimmte Gruppen fett bereicherte, darben viel andere rasant nach unten. 

insofern trifft die oa.a Aussage nur für einige wenige zu. der Rest zahlt (mittlerweile) drauf.


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. August 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das ist reine Mutmassung beruhend auf Ahnungslosigkeit.
> Kauf Dir ein 29er, fahre damit mehrere Tausend kilometer (so wie es meine Frau bereits getan hat) und bilde Dir dann eine Meinung. Bildchen kucken und irgendwas daherlabern ist sinnlos.



Ich hab ein 29er sowie die noetige Beinlaenge, um Panikmodus kurz vor'm Abgang hinten runter zu kommen. Meine Frau ist länger als deine und würde trotzdem hängen bleiben, alles selbst ausprobiert. Was nützen tausend km, wenn man keinen Berghang sicher runter kann. Aber man kann sich alles schön reden.


----------



## lowcostbiker (24. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> @lowcostbiker: Der Unterschied ist, dass es hip und modern ist und man nicht mehr mit einer antiken 26er Gurke den Clown mit kleinen Rädern macht.
> 
> Jemand, der ein neues Rad kaufen will, dem ist es meist egal ob's nun 27.5 ist. Der kauft es einfach.
> 
> ...



Schön zusammengefasst. Ja hab ansich nichts gegen 27,5, werde in ein paar Jahren und ich noch Biken kann/will, sicher mal so eins ins Auge fassen. Wirkt halt aber so als ob sie erkannt haben das 29 doch nichts für "Jedermann" ist und nun partout nicht auf 26 "zurückgehyped" werden soll 

Das mit den Federgabeln sehe ich auch als ersten Punkt an dem die Obsoleszens ansetzt. Wenn keine ordentlichen mehr am Markt beschaffbar sind ? Wobei 26 Laufrad in 27,5 sollte funktionieren 
Hab aber noch 2 rumliegen und eine Starrgabel gäbs auch noch 



Berejosa-23 schrieb:


> zumindest die großen Player, weil mehr Geld in die Kasse kommt. den normalen Händler stellts eher vor Probleme.
> 
> 
> OT:
> ...



 Ja ja früher wars die Kirche die verschiedenen Staatsformen incl. den Extremen wie Faschismus heute muss halt der "Markt" als alles überthronende Glaubensgrundlage herhalten.
Der Mensch braucht Halt in einer ihm ansonsten unverständlichen Welt. Welcher Doktrin er schlußendlich anhängt ist egal, Hauptsache sie stellt für ihn plausible Regeln auf, da wird über so leichte Verzerrungen in der Matrix gerne hinweggesehen 

Wenns interessiert noch ein Link auf einen Zeitartikel, finde ihn ganz passend hier


----------



## Giovanni1 (24. August 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 29er sowie die noetige Beinlaenge, um Panikmodus kurz vor'm Abgang hinten runter zu kommen. Meine Frau ist länger als deine und würde trotzdem hängen bleiben, alles selbst ausprobiert. Was nützen tausend km, wenn man keinen Berghang sicher runter kann. Aber man kann sich alles schön reden.


 
Schon mal was von Sattel absenken gehört?
Wenn man Dich so reden hört deutet das auf mangelnde Fahrtechnik hin.
Aufs Fahrrad würde ich solche Unzulänglichkeiten nicht schieben, das passiert mit jeder Laufradgröße, wenn man nicht fahren kann.
Vorschlag: Üben, üben, üben.


----------



## bummelexpress (24. August 2013)

> "...das liegt vor allem daran, dass sich viele Ingenieure intensiv mit  den Geometrien beschäftigt haben und diese so angepasst haben, dass 29er  nun in erster Linie abhängig VOM EINSATZZWECK und NICHT VON DER  KÖRPERGRÖSSE gekauft werden können..."



ist irgendwie schon lustig. Bei 29er soll plötzlich die Körpegröße vollkommen wurscht sein.

Dabei gab es vor gar nicht so langer Zeit einen Hersteller, der die kleine Größe sogar mir 24" Hinterrad ausgestattet hat.


----------



## Haferstroh (24. August 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ist irgendwie schon lustig. Bei 29er soll plötzlich die Körpegröße vollkommen wurscht sein.[/URL] hat.



Stimmt, sehe ich auch so. 29er um jeden Preis, auch die Zielgruppe von sämtlichen bikenden Frauen und kleineren Männern soll unbedingt erschlossen werden. Da sieht man mal, was für eine Goldgrube 29er für die Hersteller sind.


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. August 2013)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Sattel absenken gehört?
> Wenn man Dich so reden hört deutet das auf mangelnde Fahrtechnik hin.
> Aufs Fahrrad würde ich solche Unzulänglichkeiten nicht schieben, das passiert mit jeder Laufradgröße, wenn man nicht fahren kann.
> Vorschlag: Üben, üben, üben.



Und das absenken des Sattels verbessert das Verhältnis von Schrittlänge zu Hinterraddurchmesser? Na ich merk schon, ich habe es mit einem absoluten Fahrtechnikpofi zu tun.


----------



## bronks (25. August 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Und das absenken des Sattels verbessert das Verhältnis von Schrittlänge zu Hinterraddurchmesser? Na ich merk schon, ich habe es mit einem absoluten Fahrtechnikpofi zu tun.


Aber sicher! Schau nur genau genug hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Stimmt, sehe ich auch so. 29er um jeden Preis, auch die Zielgruppe von sämtlichen bikenden Frauen und kleineren Männern soll unbedingt erschlossen werden. Da sieht man mal, was für eine Goldgrube 29er für die Hersteller sind.


Diese Entscheidung ist nach sorgfältigen Tests wie diesem  hier gefällt worden.


----------



## Haferstroh (25. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidung ist nach sorgfältigen Tests wie diesem  hier gefällt worden.



Aha, ein Fronttriebler  Sonst seh ich fast kein Unterschied zu einem 29er


----------



## DerFalke (25. August 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo die "Nach-hinten-absteige-Technik" herkommt und warum diese in den letzten Jahren immer wichtiger wurde.


----------



## harrylange (27. August 2013)

Also mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren: Ich bin stark sehbeindert und fahre halt Bike so gut ich kann. Da ich mich bei Trails etwas unsicher fühle hat man mir eben auch ein 29er empfohlen und zwar das Bulls Copperhead Supreme 29. Es soll angeblich ruhiger rollen und ich sollte mich damit etwas sicherer fühlen. Das 26er stirbt sicher nicht aus da man mir auch sagte, dass wenn ich wirklich harte Trails fahre (werde ich mit meinem Augenlicht und Kenntnissen nie machen können), technisch anspruchsvolle Sachen wo ich ein wendiges Rad brauche, dann würde man ein 26er nehmen. Für meine Zwecke sollte ich mit dem 29er gut klar kommen. Bergauf ist das in der Tat so, krabbelt gut über Wurzeln die ich nicht so einschätzen kann wo ich beim 26er mehr arbeiten oder absteigen musste. Also absteigen deshalb weil ich halt gestolpert bin  

Bergab habe ich aber das Gefühl ich fahre einen Panzer und schwimme ein wenig wenn es über Steine geht. Man sagte mir: Luftdruck der Reifen reduzieren, NobbyNic drauf und Luftdruck auf der Gabel checken und jetzt schauen wir mal ob ich mich sicherer fühle.

Sicher ist es eine Umstellung auch auf ein 29er. Andererseits gibts halt heute ein Bike für jeden Sch... und früher gabs halt ein Mountainbike. Mein Händler sagte mir halt ich bräuchte für meine Zwecke kein Fully und müsste nicht so viel mehr Geld ausgeben um ein gescheites zu bekommen da ich es eh nicht nutzen kann (kann ja kein Downhill fahren mit meienr Sehkraft - mehr Waldautobahnen und kleinere Trails).

Was sagt ihr dazu??
Liebe Grüße 
Harry Lange



Cityracer schrieb:


> gut, bin nicht ganz aktuell, aber gerade diesen Artikel gelesen:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...642419.2.htm?odckampagne=42er_bikes2013_scott
> 
> ...


----------



## Haferstroh (27. August 2013)

Hmm, ein 26er-Carbonlaufradsatz fÃ¼r 800â¬. Wenn der Preis demnÃ¤chst auf 500â¬ gefallen ist, schlage ich zu. Und dank 29" bin ich da sehr optimistisch  Oder ich nehme das unbenutzte SchnÃ¤ppchen von ebay aus der Vitrine des Besserverdieners, dem der HÃ¤ndler neuerlich zugeflÃ¼stert hat, was jetzt in der Vitrine angesagt ist.


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2013)

harrylange schrieb:


> Also mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren: Ich bin stark sehbeindert und fahre halt Bike so gut ich kann. Da ich mich bei Trails etwas unsicher fühle hat man mir eben auch ein 29er empfohlen und zwar das Bulls Copperhead Supreme 29. Es soll angeblich ruhiger rollen und ich sollte mich damit etwas sicherer fühlen. Das 26er stirbt sicher nicht aus da man mir auch sagte, dass wenn ich wirklich harte Trails fahre (werde ich mit meinem Augenlicht und Kenntnissen nie machen können), technisch anspruchsvolle Sachen wo ich ein wendiges Rad brauche, dann würde man ein 26er nehmen. Für meine Zwecke sollte ich mit dem 29er gut klar kommen. Bergauf ist das in der Tat so, krabbelt gut über Wurzeln die ich nicht so einschätzen kann wo ich beim 26er mehr arbeiten oder absteigen musste. Also absteigen deshalb weil ich halt gestolpert bin
> 
> Bergab habe ich aber das Gefühl ich fahre einen Panzer und schwimme ein wenig wenn es über Steine geht. Man sagte mir: Luftdruck der Reifen reduzieren, NobbyNic drauf und Luftdruck auf der Gabel checken und jetzt schauen wir mal ob ich mich sicherer fühle.
> 
> ...


Gerade für dich wäre ein Fully die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Wer schlecht sieht kann nicht immer 'die Linie ausfahren', 
ein "Muss" beim Hardtail; mit gefedertem Heck fährt man 
im sitzen über Rillen und Steine und spürt sie erst beim
überfahren ohne dass es eien aushebelt wie mit dem Hard-
tail, bergab ist man auch sicherer und kann schneller fahren.
29 muss es nicht unbedingt sein, es gibt auch 650B


----------



## DerFalke (28. August 2013)

harrylange schrieb:


> Also mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren: Ich bin stark sehbeindert und fahre halt Bike so gut ich kann.


Ernsthaft? Respekt! 



harrylange schrieb:


> Man sagte mir: Luftdruck der Reifen reduzieren, NobbyNic drauf und Luftdruck auf der Gabel checken und jetzt schauen wir mal ob ich mich sicherer fühle.



Wer findet das farbig markierkte Oxymoron?  

Sonst gehe ich voll mit der Meinung von 4mate mit, ein Fully ist wohl die bessere Wahl für dich.

Was die Diskussion 26" vs 29" angeht, lief gestern im Radladen eine "schöne" Szene ab.
Der Kunde war gar nicht so glücklich, dass sich an seinem Speci Epic am hinteren Laufrad die Speichen verselbstständigt haben. War ein 29" Bike, der Kerl schon größer und wiegt wohl 100kg.
Na ja, und am "Einsteiger"-Epic sind halt nicht die hochwertigsten Laufräder verbaut. Da kam dann alles zusammen was schiefgehn konnte.
Deswegen behaupte ich mal, dass 29" in Verbindung mit großen Rahmen (und entsprechend großen und schweren Fahrern) nur mit hochwertigen Laufrädern eine gute Wahl ist.


----------



## Sentilo (28. August 2013)

So, jetzt stirbt es wirklich aus, es steht sogar schon im Spiegel:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/mountainbikes-das-ploetzliche-ende-der-26-zoller-a-918873.html


----------



## twobit (28. August 2013)

Im Spiegel steht so manches, was man nicht all zu ernst nehmen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. August 2013)

So a bissl nervt das Gelaber von Medien und herstellern ja schon....
jede Laufradgröße hat ihre daseinsberechtigung, wobei IMO 27,5 am wenigsten.

Naja, totgesagte leben länger


----------



## moneyball (28. August 2013)

Ich habe mir die Woche mein neues Fully-MTB aufgebaut ... und natürlich 26" 

Mir egal was die Hersteller behaupten, wer mein Geld haben will, soll ruhig Ersatzteil für 26" anbieten


----------



## mynoxin (28. August 2013)

Harry, ich hab auch nur noch ganze 12%, die ich sehen kann. Fahre fully und muss sagen, dass es damit schon sicherer ist, weil es Fehler verzeiht. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die laufradgröße entscheidend ist, sondern eher deine Erfahrung und dein "können". Letztlich kannst nur du es entscheiden, weil sich niemand vorstellen kann, wie du sehen kannst. Probier das für dich richtige. Ich bau derzeit nen HT auf, wenn's bei mir an der Sehkraft scheitern sollte, Fahr ich entweder woanders oder Steige aufs fully. Oben schrieb schon jemand, dass fully besser geeignet wäre, sehe ich auch so!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. August 2013)

Also das Beste, was zumindest 29er für mich persönlich bisher gebracht haben ist eine tolle Auswahl an Disc-Laufrädern für meinen Cyclocrosser 

650b hingegen ist fürn Allerwertesten. Meine beiden MTB werden noch einige Zeit 26" mit 9-fach Kassette bleiben


----------



## Paul1595 (28. August 2013)

Es gab glaub ich im Jahr 2002 oder so von Specialized Bikes mit 24 Zoll Rädern. Ich glaube hauptsächlich für Dirt. wer darüber mehr weiß raus damit. Wie hieß diese Seite wo man ältere Bikes nach ihrem Jahrgang sortiert finden konnte? 
Ich denke die Hersteller haben schon viel eher an andere Laufradgrößen gedacht. Aber sie haben es verschwiegen um es jetzt wo es ihren Umsatz beflügelt wieder auszupacken. Diese!!!


----------



## Haferstroh (28. August 2013)

Paul1595 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Hersteller haben schon viel eher an andere Laufradgrößen gedacht. Aber sie haben es verschwiegen um es jetzt wo es ihren Umsatz beflügelt wieder auszupacken. Diese!!!



Klar! 

Bei den Federungen tat sich nicht mehr so viel, weil mittlerweile alles auf einem annehmbaren Standard funktionierte und sich der Markt allmählich einpendelte. Ebenso beim Verhältnis Fully/Hardtail. Und mit Scheibenbremsen, nachdem jetzt sehr viele recht verlässlich taugen. Ebenso bei Schaltungen, alles andere als eine Kettenschaltung war ein Nischenprodukt, ein paar Ritzel kamen hinten dazu und vorne weg, ansonsten nur Geplänkel. Es ging m.E. langsam Richung Rennrad=>seit Jahrzehnten nix durchgreifend Neues mehr, immer noch 28", Hornlenker und Seitenzug-Felgenbremsen.

Der Markt war also durchaus "fällig" im Sinne der Hersteller, vor allem weil mit 29" immer gleich ein komplettes Rad verkauft werden kann weil Umrüstung von "Altbeständen" unmöglich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobit (28. August 2013)

> Der Markt war also durchaus "fällig" im Sinne der Hersteller, vor allem  weil mit 29" immer gleich ein komplettes Rad verkauft werden kann weil  Umrüstung von "Altbeständen" unmöglich....



Eben, wir brauchen Wachstum, Wachstum, Wachstum, Wachstum,
bis der Planet explodiert.


----------



## veganpunk (28. August 2013)

^^^^

Genau! Kaufen, Konsumieren, Kotzen.


----------



## R.C. (28. August 2013)

Paul1595 schrieb:


> Es gab glaub ich im Jahr 2002 oder so von Specialized Bikes mit 24 Zoll Rädern. Ich glaube hauptsächlich für Dirt.



Aehm, 24" ist immer schon eine gebraeuchliche Groesse fuer Dirter und Streeter gewesen und bleibt es auch weiterhin.

Auch wenn 24" Dirter im Vergleich zu einem BMX (mit 20"), gut 31" im Vergleich zu einem 26" MTB bedeuten. Insofern haben es die 26er ja eh viel angenehmer


----------



## Berejosa-23 (28. August 2013)

Sogar der Spiegel berichtet darüber:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/mountainbikes-das-ploetzliche-ende-der-26-zoller-a-918873.html


----------



## Carotte (28. August 2013)

Berejosa-23 schrieb:


> Sogar der Spiegel berichtet darüber:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/mountainbikes-das-ploetzliche-ende-der-26-zoller-a-918873.html



...und sowas von unkritisch, da hat der Spiegel sich aber vorführen lassen!

Ich bin eine Frau von 1.60 und gerade habe ich mir noch schnell ein 26er Bike, Trek Lush in xs, gekauft, bevor die Hersteller Frauen wie  mich als Zielgruppe aussortieren  oder für blöd verkaufen wollen.


----------



## Veloce (28. August 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> So a bissl nervt das Gelaber von Medien und herstellern ja schon....
> jede Laufradgröße hat ihre daseinsberechtigung, wobei IMO 27,5 am wenigsten.
> 
> Naja, totgesagte leben länger



Das ist die geschickt angeworfene Marketingmaschine .
Immer wieder in verschiedenen Medien gebetsmühlenartig als Pseudofakt
bringen bis es die Masse nachbetet .


----------



## moxrox (28. August 2013)

Ein bisschen Kritik ist dabei....



> Römer hält 27,5 Zoll vor allem für einen Marketing-Trick: "Das ist ein  Trend, den die Industrie selbst schafft, um den Absatz anzukurbeln." 29  Zoll sei im Unterschied dazu aber sinnvoll. Die klaren Vorteile im  Abrollverhalten gingen allerdings zu Lasten der Wendigkeit und der  Steifigkeit der Laufräder, sagt er.
> 
> 
> Der Innovationsdruck sei hoch, jeder wolle jedes Jahr möglichst mit einem komplett neuen Sortiment an den Start gehen.   Da passe die neue Zwischengröße gut ins Konzept - der Abschied von 26  Zoll sei nur logisch. "Dass viele Kunden den Unterschied zwischen 26  und 27,5 Zoll gar nicht bemerken, steht auf einem anderen Blatt."
> ...




....naja, Brechstangenmethode eben.


----------



## RetroRider (28. August 2013)

Veloce" data-source="post: 10897272"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> [...]
> Immer wieder in verschiedenen Medien gebetsmühlenartig als Pseudofakt
> bringen bis es die Masse nachbetet .



Im Gegensatz zu wichtigen Themen gibt's bei Mountainbike-Radgrößen wenigstens ein bißchen Widerstand.


----------



## Portiman (28. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> ...und sowas von unkritisch, da hat der Spiegel sich aber vorführen lassen!
> 
> Ich bin eine Frau von 1.60 und gerade habe ich mir noch schnell ein 26er Bike, Trek Lush in xs, gekauft, bevor die Hersteller Frauen wie  mich als Zielgruppe aussortieren  oder für blöd verkaufen wollen.



Wir sind gerade auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail für meine Frau.
Oha... das wird jetzt echt schwierig. Sie ist 165 cm und wir wollten wenns geht unter 1200.- bleiben. 

Wenn ich jetzt bei den üblichen Verdächtigen schaue, gibt es gar keine 26 Zoll Hardtails mehr! Cube, Radon, Canyon...nix mehr! Nur noch 27,5 und 29er. So ein kleiner Rahmen als 29er geht gar nicht und 27,5 trau ich noch nicht übern weg...persönlich fahr ich 29er., aber ich bin auch 188 cm und nicht 165 cm groß


----------



## moxrox (28. August 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail fÃ¼r meine Frau.
> Oha... das wird jetzt echt schwierig. Sie ist 165 cm und wir wollten wenns geht unter 1200.-â¬ bleiben.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt bei den Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen schaue, gibt es gar keine 26 Zoll Hardtails mehr! Cube, Radon, Canyon...nix mehr! Nur noch 27,5 und 29er. So ein kleiner Rahmen als 29er geht gar nicht und 27,5 trau ich noch nicht Ã¼bern weg...persÃ¶nlich fahr ich 29er., aber ich bin auch 188 cm und nicht 165 cm groÃ


Carbon Rahmen aus China wÃ¤re vielleicht eine Alternative,  Rahmenhersteller wie z.B. HongFu oder DengFu. 
http://www.velobuild.com/
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/chinese-carbon-29er-640919.html (viele infos und Berichte von KÃ¤ufern, ist zwar Ã¼ber 29 aber die zwei genannten Unternehmen produzieren noch 26er)

Die bekannte MTB Schmiede MARIN bietet noch 26er KomplettrÃ¤der an.
http://www.marinbikes.de/bikes/#ht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (28. August 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail für meine Frau.
> Oha... das wird jetzt echt schwierig. Sie ist 165 cm und wir wollten wenns geht unter 1200.- bleiben.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt bei den üblichen Verdächtigen schaue, gibt es gar keine 26 Zoll Hardtails mehr!


Orbea


----------



## Haferstroh (29. August 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Carbon Rahmen aus China wäre vielleicht eine Alternative,  Rahmenhersteller wie z.B. HongFu oder DengFu.
> http://www.velobuild.com/
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/chinese-carbon-29er-640919.html (viele infos und Berichte von Käufern, ist zwar über 29 aber die zwei genannten Unternehmen produzieren noch 26er)
> 
> ...





bummelexpress schrieb:


> Orbea



Fragt sich nur wie lange.....


----------



## axisofjustice (29. August 2013)

Im SPON-Forum ist mal wieder Expertenrunde...


----------



## Cityracer (29. August 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie lange.....



eben. und damit fällt auch ein oft genanntes Argument weg, der Käufer könne ja entscheiden....

kann er ja nicht. bei HTs gibts 26er nach erster Sichtung für 2014 nur noch im Low-Budget-Segment.

anonsten 27.5 oder 29. erstere mit saftigen Aufschlägen bei ansonsten gleicher Ausstattung von 20-30% gegenüber bisherigen 26er. 

witzigerwiese hat das Thema ausschließlich im MTB-Bereich Relevanz. während (auch gehobene für 2K) Reisetrekker weiter oder gerade 26er bleiben. 

nun ja, der Markt diktiert halt den Kunden in bestimmten Bereichen das mögliche Angebot. nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Gierwolf (29. August 2013)

Moin,moin...
was wirklich am meisten nervt ist der Hype den die Bike-Bravos veranstalten...fast nur noch 29" und 27,5" Tests...und das Gelaber von den Vorteilen,man kann es nicht mehr hören bzw. in dem Fall lesen. Natürlich rollt ein größeres Rad leichter über Hindernisse...das war es dann aber auch mit den Vorteilen .Selbst bei meiner Größe von 1,92m ist mir ein 26" lieber....und ja ,ich bin ein 29" schon gefahren und beileibe kein billiges.Wenn man aber einen trägen Esel mit verwindungsfreudigen Laufrädern braucht der sich dazu auch noch nur widerwillig um enge Kehren zirkeln lässt., dann sollte man "zuschlagen" .Außerdem reicht mir auch die Übersetzung nicht aus...ich bin ja schon froh das ich mit meinen 22/36 die steilen Rampen noch hochkomme ,ich bin ja kein Profi ! 
Man fragt sich aber wirklich was als nächstes kommt, wie wäre es z.B mit 30" oder 32" für's Rennrad nach dem Motto bigger is better .Da die Technik der Bikes soweit ausgereift ist musste ja irgend eine "Innovation" her , sonst könnte die Konsumlust ja evtl. erlischen...PERVERS ! Ich hoffe doch stark das sich 26" zumindest noch im Bereich ab oder um 180mm FW halten kann...lieber drücke ich einen Downhiller die Berge hoch als das ich mir von der Industrie vorschreiben lasse was ich zu fahren habe.

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## moxrox (29. August 2013)

Im Strassenradsport und bei Querfeldein "arbeitet" ja die Industrie daran zumindest Scheibenbremsen auf den Markt zu bringen. Die würden hier einiges gerne umkrempeln, allerdings ist diese Sparte des Radsportes wesentlich traditioneller als der MTB Bereich. Ich habe gelesen, noch in diesem Jahr wird Shimano Scheibenbremsen für Strassenmaschinen zum Verkauf anbieten.



> bei HTs gibts 26er nach erster Sichtung für 2014 nur noch im Low-Budget-Segment.


Ich bin gespannt wie lange die chinesischen Rahmenbauer noch 26er Carbon Rahmen anbieten, würde ich einen benötigen wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung. Die bieten ja Kopien der Rahmengeometrie von bekannten Herstellern an z.B. Specialized s-works usw... Komponenten und Laufräder werden noch zu genüge angeboten.


----------



## RetroRider (29. August 2013)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> [...]
> Man fragt sich aber wirklich was als nächstes kommt, wie wäre es z.B mit 30" oder 32" für's Rennrad nach dem Motto bigger is better .[...]



Da gibt's einen kleinen Unterschied: Offroad rollen größere Räder tatsächlich besser geradeaus, aber auf der Straße nicht. Deswegen haben 28"-Rennräder in Wirklichkeit 26"-Räder.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. August 2013)

27,5 ist echt ein Farce, der Unterschied ist so gering, was soll das schon bringen?

Interessant aber, dass die Hersteller so ge- und entschlossen vorgehen, ist aber auch gut echt gut für den Umsatz/Stück.







Ich habe bewusst, und auch auf Anraten des Händlers kein 29´ sondern 26´ gekauft. War eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Portiman (29. August 2013)

Gierwolf schrieb:


> Moin,moin...
> was wirklich am meisten nervt ist der Hype den die Bike-Bravos veranstalten...fast nur noch 29" und 27,5" Tests...und das Gelaber von den Vorteilen,man kann es nicht mehr hören bzw. in dem Fall lesen. Natürlich rollt ein größeres Rad leichter über Hindernisse...das war es dann aber auch mit den Vorteilen .Selbst bei meiner Größe von 1,92m ist mir ein 26" lieber....und ja ,ich bin ein 29" schon gefahren und beileibe kein billiges.Wenn man aber einen trägen Esel mit verwindungsfreudigen Laufrädern braucht der sich dazu auch noch nur widerwillig um enge Kehren zirkeln lässt., dann sollte man "zuschlagen" .Außerdem reicht mir auch die Übersetzung nicht aus...ich bin ja schon froh das ich mit meinen 22/36 die steilen Rampen noch hochkomme ,ich bin ja kein Profi !
> Man fragt sich aber wirklich was als nächstes kommt, wie wäre es z.B mit 30" oder 32" für's Rennrad nach dem Motto bigger is better .Da die Technik der Bikes soweit ausgereift ist musste ja irgend eine "Innovation" her , sonst könnte die Konsumlust ja evtl. erlischen...PERVERS ! Ich hoffe doch stark das sich 26" zumindest noch im Bereich ab oder um 180mm FW halten kann...lieber drücke ich einen Downhiller die Berge hoch als das ich mir von der Industrie vorschreiben lasse was ich zu fahren habe.
> 
> M.f.G der Gierwolf




Bei allem muss man mit Kompromissen leben und das für sich persönlich passende nutzen. Das ewige "26 Zoll ist das einzig Wahre" ist genauso unangebracht wie die 26er einfach sterben zu lassen. Ein bißchen Augeschlossenheit für das Neue bringt einen durchaus weiter...

Trotzdem ist es doch aber total schwachsinnig aus Käufersicht, die 26er verschwinden zu lassen. Insbesondere für kleingewachsene Menschen. Und so richtig Brettern kann man mit einem 29er Fully halt auch nicht, wie man es mit einem 26er gewöhnt ist. 

Für die Fahrradindustrie ist es jedoch ein plausibler Schritt. Inbesondere der Preiskampf um die "unter 1000.- HT" ist zuende... Die gleichen Bikes gibts jetzt für 1300.- als 27,5er. Bei allen anderen Bikes das gleiche. Alles wird mal eben 300-500 teurer---Sehr geschickt eingefädelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (30. August 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Die gleichen Bikes gibts jetzt fÃ¼r 1300.-â¬ als 27,5er. Bei allen anderen Bikes das gleiche. Alles wird mal eben 300-500â¬ teurer---Sehr geschickt eingefÃ¤delt...



So wars doch schon immer. Wenn auch in kleineren SprÃ¼ngen, aber jetzt wird mal so richtig hingelangt. 
In den frÃ¼hen Neunzigern las man in MTB-RatgeberbÃ¼chern, dass ein MTB ab ca. 1.000 DM sinnvoll ist und dass dort die solide Einsteigerklasse beginnt. Im Laufe der Jahre (und erst mit dem Euro) verdoppelte sich mal eben der Preis dieser Klasse auf 1.000â¬, und ab jetzt geht der Kurs steil Richtung 1.500â¬. Womit wir also bei fast 3.000DM wÃ¤ren, was frÃ¼her allmÃ¤hlich den Einstieg in den High-End Bereich bedeutete. Klar, bekommt man heute dafÃ¼r Federgabel, Scheibenbremse etc., aber das VerhÃ¤ltnis ist trotzdem vÃ¶llig unrealistisch und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, viel leichter sind die Dinger auch nicht als frÃ¼her. 
Ich wÃ¤re 29" gegenÃ¼ber eigentlich sehr aufgeschlossen...aber ich nunmal so, dass ich Dingen umso ablehnender gegenÃ¼berstehe je grÃ¶sser der Hype ist wie z.B. mit Smartphones. FrÃ¼her gÃ¶nnte ich mir alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Handy, aber seit dem ganzen Apple-Samsung-Android-Windows 8-LTE-Wischtelefonwahn habe ich keine Lust mehr, meinen alten Nokiatastenknochen zu mÃ¼llen.


----------



## Teguerite (30. August 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Im Strassenradsport und bei Querfeldein "arbeitet" ja die Industrie daran zumindest Scheibenbremsen auf den Markt zu bringen. Die würden hier einiges gerne umkrempeln, allerdings ist diese Sparte des Radsportes wesentlich traditioneller als der MTB Bereich. Ich habe gelesen, noch in diesem Jahr wird Shimano Scheibenbremsen für Strassenmaschinen zum Verkauf anbieten.


 
Im Rennradbereich wird seit mehr als 10 Jahren immer wieder versucht Scheiben an den Mann zu bringen. Ich brauche an meinem RR keine, ausser ich wollte teure Aerolaufräder schonen.


----------



## harrylange (30. August 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Harry, ich hab auch nur noch ganze 12%, die ich sehen kann. Fahre fully und muss sagen, dass es damit schon sicherer ist, weil es Fehler verzeiht. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die laufradgröße entscheidend ist, sondern eher deine Erfahrung und dein "können". Letztlich kannst nur du es entscheiden, weil sich niemand vorstellen kann, wie du sehen kannst. Probier das für dich richtige. Ich bau derzeit nen HT auf, wenn's bei mir an der Sehkraft scheitern sollte, Fahr ich entweder woanders oder Steige aufs fully. Oben schrieb schon jemand, dass fully besser geeignet wäre, sehe ich auch so!


 

Hallo zusammen!
Erstmal ganz herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten, hat mich sehr gefreut. Aber ganz ehrlich: Die Erfahrung die ich jetzt gemacht habe ist in dieser Sache die, dass es ja immer irgendwie was Neues gibt und man nicht alles mitmachen muss. Was hier letztendlich besser ist denke ich ist jedem selbst überlassen. Nur Kurz: Ich bin ja hauptsächlich Läufer. Eigentlich sollte ich Einlagen laufen und einen Neutralschuh. Jeder sagt das vom Schuhverkäufer bis zum Orthopäden. Ich hatte immer Probleme, bis ich mir einen Stützschuh kaufte. "Um Himmelswissen das geht gar nicht!" Hieß es - und es geht DOCH! Keine Schmerzen mehr. Meinung des Orthopäden daraufhin "Ja, Theorie und Praxis" Also was ich damit sagen will, ich weiß nicht ob das 29ner jetzt nur Schrott sein muss - mir fiel folgendes auf: Wenn ich bergauf fahre KANN ich auf dem 29er mehr herausholen was aber nicht heißt, dass ein Untrainierter mit dem 29er gleich besser ist denn treten muss er/sie doch. Aber beim Krabbeln kann man ruhig und über starke Wurzeln klettern (man sollte nur nicht so blöd sein und die Federgabel loocken - habe ich getan weil ich so besser klettern konnte. Bis zu einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ok aber dann...). Bergab habe ich jetzt meinen Reifendruck au 2,2 Bar gestellt, die Gabel auf 100PSI aufgepumpt und den Sattel abgesenkt. Somit fahre ich auch mit dem 29ner recht sicher bergab so empfinde ich. Zurückgeben kann ich es ja benutzt leider nicht mehr, müsste aber mal ein Fully mir leihen und mal den Unterschied merken. Denke aber dass du beim Fully bergauf Verluste hast oder? 

Ich habe mal einen gefragt der Alpenüberquerungen und all sowas mitfährt. Er sagte mir, dass Profis sowieso 2 Räder hätten, ein 26er und ein 29er und je nach Strecke entscheiden würden was sie nehmen. Denn eins ist einfach klar: Das 26er ist wendiger, das habe ich bei meinem alten 26er auch schon festgestellt, mit dem 29er fühle ich mich mehr wie auf einem Panzer. Wenn ich aber realistisch denke: Also ich werde nie enge Serpentinen mit engen und schnellen Kurven fahren können - lässt a) mein Augenlicht nicht zu und b) gibt es die im Taunus in Bad Homburg nicht. Für einen schnellen Mountainbikemarathon mit gern auch mal ein paar Schneisen und Trails, KANN nicht muss - man ein 29ner aber verwenden - denke dann muss ich nicht ganz so traurig sein wenn ich es nicht mehr umtauschen kann. Auf der Waldautobahn kannst mit dem 29er auch recht zügig fahren. Am liebsten würde ich ja zum Händler gehen und mir ein Fully leihen und sagen "Lass mich damit mal den Feldberg fahren" Also dieselbe Strecke mit dem Fully fahren um den Unterschied zu merken. 

Ja und halten tut da Rad auch, ist ein Bulls Copperhead 29 Supreme, hat eigentlich fast die gleichen Komponenten drauf wie das 26er Copperhead. 

Aber in einem gebe ich euch völlig recht - brauch man´s? Ich denke mein Händler hat mich hier nicht über den Tisch gezogen mit der Beratung denn für meine Bedürfnisse wie gesagt KANN ich das 29ner nutzen Ich glaube hier wirklich man muss sich da seine eigene Meinung bilden aber für mich ist definitiv klar: Das 26er stirbt NICHT aus! Wieso denn auch?? Was es jetzt mit diesen 27ner auf sich hat... Sind halt alles Trends - ist wie mit Laufen. Du kannst dir mittlerweile Neoprensocken kaufen!!! Das musst dir mal reinziehen! Ich laufe schon seit Jahren mit normalen Laufschuhen den Berg hoch mit normalen Laufsocken und komme im Winter meist mit nassen Füßen heim. GoreTex war für mich ein Fremdwort, kannte ich gar nicht. Sicher gebe ich zu es ist angenehm wenn man jetzt mit trockenen Füßen laufen kann aber wie gesagt man muss nicht alles mitmachen. 

Was auch nervig ist ist dies E-Bikesache was meint ihr? Ich finde die Dinger gut für Senioren und Leute die sonst nicht fahren können wie beispielsweise meine Frau die stark übergewichtig ist. Aber für den normalen Biker - ich weiß nicht. Mein Arbeitskollege jammert immer er könnte dann damit mal weiter fahren und eine Alpenüberquerung machen... Anstatt er einfach mal trainieren würde, dann könnte man das auch mit dem normalen Mountainbike oder nicht? Also ich weiß nicht. Bevor ich mir ein E-Bike kaufen würde, da kann ich auch Mofa fahren  

Liebe Grüße 
Harry


----------



## Teguerite (30. August 2013)

harrylange schrieb:


> Ha
> 
> Was auch nervig ist ist dies E-Bikesache was meint ihr? Ich finde die Dinger gut für Senioren und Leute die sonst nicht fahren können wie beispielsweise meine Frau die stark übergewichtig ist. Aber für den normalen Biker - ich weiß nicht. Mein Arbeitskollege jammert immer er könnte dann damit mal weiter fahren und eine Alpenüberquerung machen... Anstatt er einfach mal trainieren würde, dann könnte man das auch mit dem normalen Mountainbike oder nicht? Also ich weiß nicht. Bevor ich mir ein E-Bike kaufen würde, da kann ich auch Mofa fahren
> 
> ...


 
Da kannst Du hier weitere Meinungen lesen ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542405


----------



## mightyEx (30. August 2013)

Was ich interessant finde an der ganzen Geschichte - es gibt keine Widersprachen oder nur in einem µ-Bereich. Ich behaupte mal, dass hier offensichtlich Absprachen im Markt stattgefunden haben. Eigentlich ein Fall für die Kartell-Behörden, die solche Gebahren kontrollieren sollten.

Clever wär jetzt, genau in diese Lücke zu springen und den 26"-Markt wieder zu erobern (quasi den "Verweigerern" die A-Karte zu zeigen)  . Man darf ja nicht vergessen, wie viele 26"-Bikes in der Masse vorhanden sind - das ist weit mehr als alle 27,5" und 29" zusammen. Es rollen ja noch etliche Bikes über die Piste, die locker 15 bis 20 Jahre alt sind, zudem noch etliche jüngere Bikes mit 26". Da würde es reichen, wenn einige Firmen diesen Bereich quasi neu aufmischen. Nur mal so als Denkanstoss...


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2013)

Wir müssen Gott danken dass die Europäer 27,5 650B verstärkt lanciert haben
um den 29er Eroberungsangriff der 'Mericanos und die dahinter stehende Ab-
sicht der vollständigen Beherrschung des Marktes nachhaltig zu untergraben.
Für alles zwischen Race/Marathon und Enduro ist 27,5 das bessere 26er:






Zur Eingangsfrage:                 *AW: stirbt 26 Zoll aus?* Ja, genau so wie 3x7, das heißt
es wird noch ewig Teile geben, so lange bis die letzten Eierschalenhelmträger
ihre Starrräder beiseite stellen weil sie ins Erdmöbel umziehen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (31. August 2013)

Dadurch, das die großen Hersteller die 26er (fast) komplett aus dem Programm nehmen, werden diese Lücken garantiert durch kleinere Nischenhersteller geschlossen. Nach wie vor gibt es einen riesigen Markt für 26".

Und zum Glück ist man beim Rennrad eher konservativ: das Zeug funktioniert einfach, und schneller werde ich durch Scheibenbremsen oder ein 11tes Ritzel am Renner nicht.


----------



## AlexMC (31. August 2013)

Heute mal zufällig auf der Homepage von Conway gefunden:

"Nachdem 29er mittlerweile ihren festen und berechtigten Platz im  Programm gefunden haben, drängt die dritte Laufradgröße 27,5 mit Wucht  in den Markt. Da CONWAY dem Fachhandel nicht zumuten möchte, auf Dauer  Ersatz- und Verschleißteile für drei MTB-Laufradgrößen vorzuhalten, wird  die Kategorie 26 im Bereich der Mountainbike-Modellgruppen ...nun  frühzeitig und komplett auf 27,5 umgestellt."

Könnte aber bei jedem Hersteller dastehen. Und tolle Begründung :kotz:
27,5'' als deutliche Antwort auf eine Frage, die keiner gestellt hat.


----------



## crazy.man77 (31. August 2013)

Lächerliche Ausage von Conway.

Stellt Euch mal vor, die Automobilhersteller und KFZ-Ersatzteilhersteller würden so eine Aussage machen: Die Baureihe XX wird seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr gebaut, wir können es dem Fachhandel nicht zumuten, alles zu bevorraten. Also stellen wir die Produktion und Lieferung der Bauteile ein.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, je mehr Anbieter sich von 26" zurückziehen, desto interessanter wird es für andere. Der Markt existiert ja noch für eine Nachfrage nach 26" Teilen.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (31. August 2013)

Jaa da hab ich mich auch richtig aufgeregt weil ich selber Conway fahre und auch viele zwei meiner Kumpels.


----------



## Cityracer (31. August 2013)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Aber wie bereits gesagt, je mehr Anbieter sich von 26" zurückziehen, desto interessanter wird es für andere. Der Markt existiert ja noch für eine Nachfrage nach 26" Teilen.



Teile werden sicher noch länger produziert. auf Anfrage teilte Schwalbe z.B. mit, dass die die Evo-Line in 26 noch wenigstens 5-7 Jahre produzieren wollen.

nur eins ist doch klar, selbst wenn es zukünftig Nischenanbieter gäbe (welche z.B.?), die weiter höherwertige 26er-MTBs bauen, bekommen die auch einen satten Preiszuschlag. zwangsweise schon wg. geringerer Stückzahl. 

das was aktuell als 27.5 er angeboten wird, gab es vor 3-6 Monaten in 26 bei sonst selbiger Ausstattung 25-30% günstiger. 

nun ja, die meisten schwimmen halt mit dem Strom; und wenn viele sagen XY ist toll, das braucht man unbedingt und sei viel besser als YZ, dann trollt sich die Masse wie Lemminge. anders ist der IPhone-ständig-Neukauf-Quatsch auch nicht erklärbar....


----------



## Rick-Shafara (31. August 2013)

Ich kenne die Argumente pro 650B, welche auch mit Sicherheit fundiert sind. Der Unterschied ist für mich marginal deshalb hab ich mir gerade ein 26er bestellt. Selbst wenn sie in 5 Jahren aussterben werde ich bis dahin immernoch Ersatz finden (hoffentlich überlebts auch das Bike solange!). Es ist wahr, die 650B Räder sind aktuell wirklich teurer und deshalb ist es bei mir ein 26er geworden. Es spricht von mir aus nichts gegen 650B aber auch nichts gegen 26'. Es soll jeder fahren wie er will, es wäre mir persönlich nur schade wenn es ausstirbt denn ich bin einfach nur 170cm groß und da brauche ich nicht unbedingt größere LR.


----------



## mightyEx (31. August 2013)

Alternativen leben von Auswahl. Bei 26" gibt es aber bald keine Auswahl mehr, weil sie schlichtweg dem Markt entzogen wird (mir stösst halt diese plötzliche Geschwindigkeit etwas auf den Magen - 30 Jahre davor hat es komischerweise niemanden interessiert).

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen 27,5" o. 29" solange auch 26" als wählbare Alternative bleibt.

Was letztlich mit dieser Politik bezweckt wird, ist doch so klar, wie das Ahmen in der Kirche - es werden über den Umweg eines neuen (eher alten) Standards höhere Preise am Markt etabliert. Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht, wird doch gar nicht hinterfragt (sonst hätte es doch längst 29" oder 27,5" gegeben). Kann mir niemand erzählen, dass nicht auch mit anderen Laufradgrößen in 30 Jahren experimentiert wurde.


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. September 2013)

> *AW: stirbt 26 Zoll aus?*



Nein.



crazy.man77 schrieb:


> ... das Zeug funktioniert einfach, und schneller werde ich durch Scheibenbremsen oder ein 11tes Ritzel am Renner nicht.



...bis Tour&Co durch "wissenschaftliche" Laborversuche das Gegenteil "beweisen".


----------



## Su1dakra (1. September 2013)

Ich hab mal gelernt das für ein neues Produkt 10 Jahre eine Ersatzteilpflicht gibt,  gestzlich festgenagelt.  Mann muß sich halt durchsetzen, zur Not gerichtlich.  Leider machen das viel zu wenig Leute.


----------



## R.C. (1. September 2013)

Su1dakra schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelernt das für ein neues Produkt 10 Jahre eine Ersatzteilpflicht gibt,  gestzlich festgenagelt.



Dann hast du was falsches gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Su1dakra (1. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dann hast du was falsches gelernt.



sieht so aus,  ich nehm fast alles zurück  und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## crazy.man77 (1. September 2013)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...bis Tour&Co durch "wissenschaftliche" Laborversuche das Gegenteil "beweisen".



Die entsprechenden Blättchen muss man ja nicht lesen Da gilt das Motto: "wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing".


----------



## Goldleader (2. September 2013)

Ja, auch ich mache mir Sorgen darüber, dass das 26 Zoll Segment komplett ausfallen wird.
Das hat damit zu tun, das ich eben ein "sehr kurzer" Mensch bin.
Ich fahre zur Zeit ein 26er mit 41er Rahmen; also schon sehr klein.

Welche Alternative bleibt mir denn, wenn beispielsweise eine Felge denn Geist aufgibt oder ich ein neues Rad brauche ???

Ein 27,5 mit dem kleinsten Rahmen? Vielleicht zu groß für mich!?

Wir (ich) haben jahrelang qualitativ hochwertige Räder gekauft, die, vorausgesetzt man pflegt sie gut, eigentlich sehr langlebig sind.
Und genau da liegt das Problem: Die Industrie möchte Umsatz machen bzw. Geld verdienen, und das geht eben nur mit kurzen Produktlebenszyklen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die beiden anderen Größen (27,5 und 29) eben nicht so erfolgreich (gegenüber den 26er). Also lässt man den 26er Bereich sterben, um so mit Gewalt den Erfolg hervorzurufen und ganz nebenbei auch die Ersatzteilversorgung zu verknappen. Letztendlich muss man eben doch zu einer anderen Größe umsteigen.....

Mein Händler des Vertrauens meinte zu mir, dass es derzeit kein 27,5er mit passendem Rahmen für meine Größe gibt. Schade (obwohl ich die Kaufkraft sehr wohl besitze).
Ja, wie würden die Neoliberalen sagen, "der Markt wirds schon richten".
Ja, genau.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. September 2013)

Leg Dir doch ein paar Teile auf Halde, wenn Du jetzt schon genau weißt, dass Du auch in Zukunft 26" fahren möchtest. Z. B. zwei Sätze Felgen, ein paar Reifen und eine Federgabel. Alles andere dürfte ja unproblematisch zu bekommen sein.

Habe bei der 10-fach-Umstellung auch einige 9-fach Kassetten gebunkert. An Ketten tun es ja auch 10-fach.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. September 2013)

So, endlich zurück vom Krankenhaus. 26er Vorderrad hat sich verkeilt, mit gravierenden Folgen. Da liebäugelt man schon mit einem 29er....


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2013)

Besser 650B


----------



## client (2. September 2013)

Hier stoßen zwei unversönliche Haltungen aufeinander.

Deshalb habe ich den Ursprungtext gelöscht, denn um diesen zu verstehen, bedarfs es einer offenen Weltanschauung und der Kunst sich in einen fremden Textes hineinzuversetzten.
Ich möchte meine Gedanken zu diesem Thema nicht mit Menschen teilen, die nur Ihre Weltanschauung zulassen und andere Ansichten mit Beleidigungen niedermachen wollen.


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2013)

Gevatter Comrade, nur keine Panik: 
Zur Eingangsfrage:                 *AW: stirbt 26 Zoll aus?* Ja, genau so wie 3x7, das heißt
es wird noch ewig Teile geben, so lange bis die letzten Eierschalenhelmträger
ihre Starrräder beiseite stellen weil sie ins Erdmöbel umziehen müssen


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 26er Vorderrad hat sich verkeilt, mit gravierenden Folgen. Da liebäugelt man schon mit einem 29er....



Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder?

  @client:
Sehe ich ähnlich, allerdings etwas lockerer, da es zu 26" keine Alternative gibt.
Die 29er haben, so wie die letzten 20 Jahre schon, durchaus ihre Berechtigung für entspanntere Touren.
Der 650B-Quatsch hingegen ist reine Geldmacherei, denn wie bereits woanders erwähnt hast du beispielsweise mit einem Baron 2.5er Reifen auch am 26er einen annähernd gleichen Umfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (2. September 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder?



Doch, so war es. War halt mit viel Aua verbunden. Da rätselt man gerne, ob ein 29er da doch nicht Sinn gemacht hätte in dieser verdammten Senke, die mich übern Lenker katapultierte weil das Vorderrad genau reingepasst hat. 
Eine Neuinvestition steht aber trotzdem nicht an getreu dem Motto "Ging früher auch so" und "Nächstes Mal besser aufpassen". 

Aber jetzt erstmal schön Zwangspaue machen und auf nen schönen Herbst hoffen, das steht an.


----------



## Mirko29 (2. September 2013)

Es gibt auch jede Menge 29"-Senken ;D


----------



## RetroRider (2. September 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Doch, so war es. War halt mit viel Aua verbunden. Da rätselt man gerne, ob ein 29er da doch nicht Sinn gemacht hätte in dieser verdammten Senke, die mich übern Lenker katapultierte weil das Vorderrad genau reingepasst hat.
> [...]



Bei Mulden muss man so oder so aufpassen. Das Argument spricht übrigens auch für Starrgabel, denn die Kompression der Federgabel erschwert das Entlasten des Vorderrads, das im Tiefpunkt einer Mulde immer eine gute Idee ist.


----------



## Metrum (2. September 2013)

Das ist ein 29er nach passender Senke!


----------



## Manson-007 (3. September 2013)

Mein jetziges 26-er ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt, daher werde ich mir in naher Zukunft ein 29-er zusammen bauen. Sollte ich nicht damit zu Recht kommen, werde ich beim 26" bleiben.
Ein Freund von mir fährt seit kurzem mit einem 29-er und anscheinend ist er ziemlich überrascht von der guten Fahreigenschaften eines 29-ers, obwohl er vorher den neune Trend sehr kritisch gegenüber stand.


----------



## MASTERTHIEF (4. September 2013)

26 wird scheintot, in 5 Jahren bringen die Hersteller die REVOLUTINÄRE lauradgröße 26,5 oder gar 26, total verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (4. September 2013)

Ist irgendwie krank das ganze, ich dachte dieses Kompatibilitätschaos wird es immer nur bei Handyladegeräten / Fernsehnormen oder im PC Bereich geben. Aber nein, sogar den Drahtesel kann man soweit verkomplizieren dass ein teures Sportgerät unbrauchbar werden wird, da man keine passenden Ersatzteile mehr bekommen wird.

Vielleicht hilft das manch einen beim nachdenken, ob es sich wirklich lohnt #000  für so ein Ding auszugeben, oder ob es es nicht auch ein Billigbike bis zum nächsten Normwechsel tut. Alle zwei Jahre ein neues Bike kaufen, das alte vertickern, wie das so einige machen, kann man in Zukunft wohl vergessen. Wer will schon ein gebrauchtes 26" kaufen wenn die Bikeindustrie und deren Sprachrohre in Form von Bike / Mountainbike etc. Panik verbreiten.


----------



## saddletramp (4. September 2013)

MASTERTHIEF schrieb:


> 26 wird scheintot, in 5 Jahren bringen die Hersteller die REVOLUTINÄRE lauradgröße 26,5 oder gar 26, total verrückt.




Mit 70% Preisaufschlag, weil das neue 26 dann natürlich innovativ, exklusiv und viiiiiel besser ist.


----------



## veganpunk (4. September 2013)

MASTERTHIEF schrieb:


> 26 wird scheintot, in 5 Jahren bringen die Hersteller die REVOLUTINÄRE lauradgröße 26,5 oder gar 26, total verrückt.





saddletramp schrieb:


> Mit 70% Preisaufschlag, weil das neue 26 dann natürlich innovativ, exklusiv und viiiiiel besser ist.



Erst kommt 28"


----------



## Metrum (4. September 2013)

Quatsch - dann kommt erstmal das!


----------



## Markus. (6. September 2013)

Alles Quatsch!!! Ich kam von Anfang mit den kleinen Grössen nicht klar.
Ich bin gleich bei den Grösseren geblieben. Mich wird die Industrie nicht so schnell austrixen.


----------



## aibeekey (6. September 2013)

MASTERTHIEF schrieb:


> 26 wird scheintot, in 5 Jahren bringen die Hersteller die REVOLUTINÄRE lauradgröße 26,5 oder gar 26, total verrückt.



dieser immer wieder kehrende "witz" nervt angsam mehr als die ganze diskussion an sich...


----------



## ralphi911 (6. September 2013)

marx. schrieb:


> dieser immer wieder kehrende "witz" nervt angsam mehr als die ganze diskussion an sich...



hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## Giovanni1 (12. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Auch Deine Geschichte über jemanden, der jemanden kennt ist eine pauschale "Quackbehauptung"!
> Vielleicht hat Deine Frau bisher nur Räder gefahren, deren Maße nicht optimal mit ihrem Körper im Einklang standen. Und nun hatte sie einmal Glück und das neue 29" Bike passt perfekt zu ihrem Körpermaß und ihrem Bewegungsablauf.
> Selbst Vollprofis sind nach einer professionellen Sitzpositions- Analyse verwundert, dass diverse Probleme mit dem Rücken oder den Unterarmen plötzlich nicht mehr oder vermindert auftauchen und das das allgemeine Wohlbefinden auf dem jeweilige Fahrrad deutlich verbessert wird.
> Letztlich kann nur jeder für sich die richtige Bikeposition ermitteln (besser vom Profi ermitteln lassen)!
> ...


 
Selten so ein selbstgefälliges Geschwätz gelesen. Du bist ein Held, der das Thema Laufradgröße im Glanze seiner unfassbaren Fahrtechnik komplett verblassen lässt.


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. September 2013)

Und mit seinen innovativen Leichtbauteilen ueberholt er noch die Downhillbikes bergab


----------



## Markus. (13. September 2013)

Ihr habt vielleicht Probleme. Wenn sich dann bitte alle denen es so geht bitte nur hier aufhalten. Dann stirbt das rumgehacke vielleicht aus.  Ich Drücke nun den Link um dies Thema abzubestellen.  Was soll's, 26 Zoll stirbt nie ganz und zufriedene biker auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. September 2013)

26" stirbt vielleicht irgendwann, aber dieser Thread niemals!


----------



## MrMapei (13. September 2013)

stirbt 26 Zoll aus?

Nie und nimmer !!!!
Genauso wenig wie Videorecorder, Kassettendecks, Röhrenfernseher, Diskettenlaufwerke, Nicht-Carving-Ski, normale Glühlampen und C64-Computer ...


----------



## Edged (13. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> ..., Nicht-Carving-Ski, ...


Die fahre ich immer noch! Habe mir vor 15 Jahren ein paar Sätze 203cm RS-Ski in den Keller gelegt und brauche sie nach und nach auf.
Heutzutage ein richtiger Hingucker auf den Skihängen der Alpen.
Wat meinste wie die pubertären Carver da gucken, wenn da jemand im Toni Sailer*-Stil in vollendeter Eleganz die Hänge runterwedelt. 


*Toni Sailer --> koogelst Du.


----------



## MrMapei (13. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Habe mir vor 15 Jahren ein paar Sätze 203cm RS-Ski in den Keller gelegt


ich auch, ich auch


----------



## dickerbert (13. September 2013)

Den Vergleich mit den Carving-Ski finde ich nicht passend. Klar wurden Carving-Ski gehypt wie heute 29er und 27,5er. 
Ich bin leider zu jung, um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit Carving-Ski schwierige Pisten leichter herunter komme, als mit Klassischen Ski. Insofern bieten Carver einen erheblichen Vorteil gegenüber den "alten" Modellen. 

Bei 29" und erst recht nicht bei 650B kann ich einen solchen Vorteil nicht erkennen. Und trotzdem wird das Zeug gehypt und künstlich ein Markt in eine Nische gedrängt, dessen Nachfrage gar kein Nischenprodukt ist!


----------



## Edged (13. September 2013)

Ich habe den Vergleich.
Wer den damaligen Skistil gelernt hat, für den bringen Carver keinen Vorteil. Mit Carvern lernt man aber deutlich schneller.
Schwierige Pisten gehen mit Classicski gleich schnell, vielleicht sogar schneller. Der Fahrstil ist halt ein ganz anderer.
Die Industrie hat damals mit den Carvern neue Skifahrergruppen erschlossen, weil die Lernfase deutlich verkürzt werden konnte.

EDIT: Mit dem Aufkommen der Carver, verschwanden auch schnell die höherwerigen Classicski. 
Das Gleiche passiert nun wohl auch mit den 26"ern. Ich bunker' mir dann im Keller schnell noch ein paar Rahmen und Gabeln. Sonstige Ersatzteile wird es erfahrungsgemäß wohl noch Jahrzehnte geben. 
Wobei - Liteville macht den Großradtrend derzeit noch gar nicht mit. Da muß ich mir wohl (noch) keine Sorgen machen ...


----------



## R.C. (13. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Wer den damaligen Skistil gelernt hat, für den bringen Carver keinen Vorteil.



Fuer den alten Stil allerdings nicht, oder anders gesagt, wer nicht carvt, braucht auch keine Carvingschi


----------



## Cityracer (13. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> *stirbt 26 Zoll aus?*
> 
> Nie und nimmer !!!!
> Genauso wenig wie Videorecorder habe ich noch einen, Kassettendecks habe ich auch noch für alte Mixes, Röhrenfernseher habe ich noch, eh besseres Bild, Diskettenlaufwerke habe ich auch noch eins am Rechner, Nicht-Carving-Ski brauche ich nicht, normale Glühlampen noch 10 in Reserve und C64-Computer leider nie bessessen...



gute Beispiele für mich


----------



## Mirko29 (13. September 2013)

Röhrenfernseher und besseres Bild? Träum weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven339 (14. September 2013)

Hallo, 
wenn Ihr die Wahl hättet Euch ein 26 oder 29 Zoll jetzt zu kaufen, was würdet ihr machen?

VG
SVen


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Beide kaufen. Für 2 verschiedene Arten Mountainbiking
Hausaufgaben schon gemacht?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. September 2013)

27,5 kaufen
Muß jeder selbst wissen, hab mir ein 26er Reign vor 3 Monaten gekauft.
Bereu den Kauf auf keinen Fall und Komplexe das ich jetzt uncool oder auf einen veralteten Hobel umher gurk hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Jetzt schlägts 13. Soweit isses jetzt schon bereits gekommen


----------



## MrMapei (14. September 2013)

Yepp 26er Reign, 29er hab ich ja schon

gesendet nicht mit Ei-Phone aber Tapatalk 2


----------



## teatimetom (14. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Wobei - Liteville macht den Großradtrend derzeit noch gar nicht mit.


mach dir schonmal Sorgen, Das Liteville Scaled Sizing hat auch 29er im Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (14. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn Ihr die Wahl hättet Euch ein 26 oder 29 Zoll jetzt zu kaufen, was würdet ihr machen?
> 
> VG
> SVen


Was soll ich mit einem 26? 
29 kann auch alles...


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Und es geht mal wieder los


----------



## Mirko29 (14. September 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit einem 26?
> 29 kann auch alles...



Außer gut aussehen


----------



## kolados (15. September 2013)

war heute biken mit n paar kumpels die 29" fahren. Ich bin auch probe gefahren, 29 geht in meinen augen garnicht klar zu unwendig zu langsame beschleunigung 650 b geht schon klar aber da is der unterschied kaum zu merken. 


>>>>Fazit ich bleib bei 26 zoll

Welche ausreden benutzen die ganzen 29 iger eigendlich wenn sie dann immernoch nicht schneller sind? Reifendruck? falsches Profil? 

ich werd den mist nicht mitmachen!


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2013)

kolados schrieb:


> [...]
> Welche ausreden benutzen die ganzen 29 iger eigendlich wenn sie dann immernoch nicht schneller sind? Reifendruck? falsches Profil?
> [...]



Schlechte Fahrer sollen überhaupt keine 29er fahren. Schlechte Fahrer sollen die Bikes fahren, die die Leute _nicht_ kaufen sollen. Wenn schlechte Fahrer sich trotzdem auf ein Trend-Bike setzen, wird es in der Tat knapp mit Ausreden...


----------



## Sven339 (15. September 2013)

Hey, 
ja das ist ja das große Problem. Ich habe noch kein 29er gefahren. 
Aber rein logisch betrachtet, muss das doch unhandlicher sein und irgendwie langsamer in der Beschleunigung. Außerdem sieht es bei einem kleinen Bike erst mal komisch aus. 
So recht will ich mich damit nicht anfreunden. Klar, probieren sollte man es erst mal. 
Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen mit irgendwelchen Trekkingreifen, die noch größer sind, über die schmälen Trials zu fahren.
Ist echt schwer...
Sven


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. September 2013)

kolados schrieb:


> war heute biken mit n paar kumpels die 29" fahren. Ich bin auch probe gefahren, 29 geht in meinen augen garnicht klar zu unwendig zu langsame beschleunigung 650 b geht schon klar aber da is der unterschied kaum zu merken.
> 
> 
> >>>>Fazit ich bleib bei 26 zoll
> ...



Finde solche Aussagen immer sinnlos. Ich bin mit meinem 29er ehr schneller, aber der Fitnesszustand ist eh nie gleich.


----------



## grothauu (15. September 2013)

Ich habe ein 26er und ein 29er. Da ich fast 2m groß bin, sieht das 29er  passender aus , auf langen CC Strecken fahre ich auch lieber.  Am Lago dagegen möchte ich auf das 26er nicht verzichten.  27.5 ist ein fauler Kompromiss,  der Bedürfnisse wecken soll. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sven339 (15. September 2013)

Da ich nur etwas über 170cm bin, wäre für mich ein 26 also besser, auch weil ich nicht mehr als einen 18er Rahmen nehmen werde, oder? 
Oder wäre der Kompromiss dann vielleicht doch gar nicht so faul?


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2013)

650B ist das bessere 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (15. September 2013)

Nicht besser, nur neuer.


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2013)

Nein


----------



## Mirko29 (15. September 2013)

Doch...


----------



## Haferstroh (15. September 2013)

Nein


----------



## Edged (15. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> 650B ist das bessere 26"


Physikalische Begründung/Herleitung?


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2013)

3cm


----------



## Edged (15. September 2013)

18cm


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. September 2013)

Nein-Doch-Nein-Doch-3cm......was für ein Kasperletheater!!! Stirbt Kasperletheather aus? NEIN-Nein-NEIN-Nein!!!
Frage beantwortet - Thread CLOSE 

Leben-und-leben-lassen, und jedem das Seine, wenn sich der Unmut in Wählersti...ähem, Verkaufszahlen widerspiegelt, dann werden die Hersteller, die sich jetzt 100% auf 650b einschiessen, noch ihr blaues Wunder erleben! 
Sagt ein 29er-Fahrer, den es freut wenn jeder Biker nach seiner Facon glücklich wird


----------



## MrMapei (15. September 2013)

Du darfst die Diskussion hier nicht auf Nein-Ja-Nein-NEIN reduzieren. Es gibt schon gewichtige Argumente Pro 26er:


kolados schrieb:


> war heute biken mit n paar kumpels die 29" fahren. Ich bin auch probe gefahren, 29 geht in meinen augen garnicht klar zu unwendig zu langsame beschleunigung 650 b geht schon klar aber da is der unterschied kaum zu merken.
> 
> 
> >>>>Fazit ich bleib bei 26 zoll
> ...


Ich werde versuchen mein 29er wieder zurück zu geben. 



gesendet nicht mit Ei-Phone aber Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten reincke (15. September 2013)

ich habe ja gar nichts gegen die 29er, bin mal das von meinem Bruder probegefahren, allerdings nicht auf haariger Strecke. Allerdings habe ich(!) das Problem der Laufradsteifigkeit, und da schneiden 29er schlechter ab. 
Mich regt nicht die unterschiedliche Philosophie auf, sondern die Tatsache, daß einerseits diverse Hersteller keine 26er mehr anbieten und daraus folgend auch Komponentenanbieter ihr Portfolio ausdünnen, und was noch viel schlimmer ist, daß die Bikebravos die ehemals nahezu perfekten 26er als heutzutage unfahrbar hinstellen.


----------



## dickerbert (15. September 2013)

Was machen eigentlich die Bikebravos jetzt mit ihrem Bewertungssystem? Bisher haben 26er ja Testergebnisse in den Abstufungen "gut - sehr gut - super" erzielen können. Muss die Skala nun um "mega - hyper - pornös" erweitert werden, um die 650B Ergebnisse in Relation zu setzen?


----------



## Haferstroh (15. September 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die Bikebravos jetzt mit ihrem Bewertungssystem? Bisher haben 26er ja Testergebnisse in den Abstufungen "gut - sehr gut - super" erzielen können. Muss die Skala nun um "mega - hyper - pornös" erweitert werden, um die 650B Ergebnisse in Relation zu setzen?



Ja. 

Und für die 29er Ergebnisse werden gerade die entsprechenden Begriffe für die Aufnahme in den Duden beantragt bevor sie lt. Chefredakteur Verwendung finden dürfen.


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> 650B ist das bessere 26"



650 mm ist nur 1 cm kleiner als 26 Zoll. Allzu krass kann der Steifigkeits- und Agilitätsvorteil nicht sein.


----------



## alex220 (16. September 2013)

so und nun geb mal acht
ich setzte dem ganzen noch eins drauf...

will mir ein neues zu legen , 29" fällt von vornherein weg , weil das auge isst....ähm fährt mit! 

einsatzzweck...Enduro

wasn nu 26" oder 27,5" ? 

Viel spass


----------



## F4B1 (16. September 2013)

Ganz einfach: Nimm den Kompromiss, 26,75.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex220 (16. September 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Nimm den Kompromiss, 26,75.


 
fadammd 
warum bin ich selber nicht drauf gekommen 

aber jetzt mal im ernst

was würdet ihr kaufen wenn ihr euch die tage ein bike zu legen wollen würdet, bzw dann im frühjahr 2014

lg


----------



## F4B1 (16. September 2013)

Wenn nicht noch 26" Verschleißteile im Keller liegen das, was passt (sowohl was die Geometrie, als auch die Optik, Marke und Preisvorstellung betrifft).


----------



## alex220 (16. September 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht noch 26" Verschleißteile im Keller liegen das, was passt (sowohl was die Geometrie, als auch die Optik, Marke und Preisvorstellung betrifft).



Ist das jetzt schlimm wenn ich das nicht so ganz verstanden habe
Was du meinst?

Lg


----------



## Sven339 (16. September 2013)

ja mir gehts genauso. was soll ich kaufen, 26 oder 29.


----------



## Edged (16. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> ja mir gehts genauso. was soll ich kaufen, 26 oder 29.


Nehmt ein Liteville. Die Frage der Größe erübrigt sich dann ...


----------



## Sven339 (16. September 2013)

die haben doch nur rahmen. bin doch kein fahrradbauer.


----------



## Heckisack (16. September 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt schlimm wenn ich das nicht so ganz verstanden habe
> Was du meinst?
> 
> Lg



Er meinte, es wäre egal ob 26 oder 27,5, Hauptsache es passt. Außer du hast noch 26" Teile im Keller liegen, dann eher 26"


----------



## MrMapei (16. September 2013)

Ich glaube, er meint sogar: 


Heckisack schrieb:


> Er meinte, es wäre egal ob 26 oder 27,5, *oder 29* Hauptsache es passt. Außer du hast noch 26" Teile im Keller liegen, dann eher 26"


und wenn er das tatsächlich meint, gebe ich ihm recht


----------



## F4B1 (16. September 2013)

Ich meinte das schon ohne 29", da von vornherein schon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Giovanni1 (16. September 2013)

Moin!
Ich finde ja die immerwiederkehrende Diskussion über die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Laufradgrößen echt total süß!
In diesem Thread fällt sehr stark auf, dass diejenigen, die bereits eigene Erfahrungen mit 29ern haben und aufgrund dieser Erfahrung (zumindest fast immer) fundiert an der Diskussion teilnehmen, von denen untergebuttert und teilweise schon fast beschimpft werden, die absolut keine Erfahrung haben und ihre Aussagen zu einem Großteil auf Mutmassungen aufbauen.
Ich stelle mir die Frage, was wohl wäre, wenn die Bike-Hersteller vor sagen wir mal 30 Jahren mit 29er MTBs auf den Markt gekommen wären und sich alle Biker an das Mass gewöhnt hätten. Da würde doch heute - bei einer potentiellen Ergänzung eines kleineren Laufrads (z.B. 26") die halbe Bikewelt aufbrüllen, was das für ein Schwachsinn ist und dass man damit ja keinesfalls ordentlich den Berg rauf und runter kommt und überhaupt.
Also ich sage: Locker bleiben, jeder soll das kaufen, was er mag - und selbst wenn Kaufentscheidungen von Bikebravos beeinflusst wurden - ist doch völlig OK so.
Ich mag mein 29er genauso gerne wie mein 26er und benutze beide Bikes unabhängig voneinander - je nachdem was ich vorhabe.
Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (16. September 2013)

Schwinn ist Schuld 

Hätten die damals nicht solch exotische LR in ihren Cruisern verbaut, würden wir heut die Diskussion nicht führen.


----------



## dickerbert (16. September 2013)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Ich mag mein 29er genauso gerne wie mein 26er und benutze beide Bikes *unabhängig voneinander* - je nachdem was ich vorhabe.


 Alles andere wäre auch irgendwie seltsam 

Ich sehe es schon vor mir: Der Bike-Rückenträger. Je nachdem welche Bodenbeschaffenheit sich einem in den Weg stellt - mit dem Bike-Rückenträger nimmt man für die kniffligen Passagen einfach das kleine 26er ab und schnallt sich das 29er auf den Rücken. Damit wäre die Bikewelt perfekt und endlich könnte jeder ohne faule Kompromisse fahren


----------



## Giovanni1 (16. September 2013)

War ja wieder klar... natürlich meinte ich damit genau das, was andere ERFAHRENE 29er Piloten auch schon geäussert haben, nämlich die Möglichkeit, das Bike zu verwenden, was für das jeweilige Vorhaben Sinn macht.
Auf meiner letzten größeren Tour (nur 400hm, dafür 92km) hätte ich mein Endurofully nicht wirklich brauchen können...
gruss


----------



## Stfee (16. September 2013)

Von mir aus können die treibe und entwickeln und machen und erklären was die wollen.

 Ich kaufte mir dieses Jahr noch schnell ein 26" Remedy, 40 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen. Als ich mein altes 26 2010 Fuel in Zahlung gab, war es verkauft bevor der Laden wieder aufmachte. Die Fahrradverkäufer habe es unter sich ausgemacht und da war mehr als einer der es haben wollte, und die hätte auch neue 29er haben können.   

Cannondale baut ebenso wie Liteville und Canyon weiter in 26 und sicher andere, mit denen ich mich nicht beschäftigt habe, auch. 26 stirb nicht aus!  

Wenn Canyon bei den Shimano-Versionen einen nicht immer mit Mavic Laufräder beglücken müssten, könnte man so ein Canyon MTB oder Rennrad auch mal kaufen. Hätte es XT-oder leicht DT-Swiss Laufräder dazugegeben, hätte ich jetzt möglicherweise ein Canyon Nerve Sl 9.0. So halt nicht!

Die Nummer mit 650B macht meines erachten keinen Sinn, nur das die Hersteller und Verkäufer etwas Neues habe. Aber so neu ist das nicht 27,5  gab es schon. Ich hatte ein Rennrad mit diesem so einem Reifenformat. Die 28 waren sicher so viel besser,  . Ich bin gespannt wann man uns aus aerodynamischen Gründen 27,5 als ........  

29er/28 macht da schon eher Sinn. Ich hatte schon immer ein Cross-Bike. Nacht-, Schlechtwetter-, Winter-, und Erkundungsbike, für Fahrten zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen usw....  
In den mountainbike*un*freundlich Allgauer Hochalpen fahre ich damit auf den Hüttenwegen. Überall gibt da Asphaltstraße im Naturschutzgebiet, aber Trails das ist Teufelszeug im Naturschutzgebiet, aber Land- und Forstwirtschaft ist natürlich gut fürs Naturschutzgebiet.      

Bei den Reifen nicht auf das 1,6er Format angewiesen zu sein, 100mm Federweg, nackt max. 11kg, Scheibenbremsen, Carbonrahmen das war meine Vorgabe. Dazu wurden mir 2012 kein interessantes Angebot in Richtung leichtem Carbon-Cross-Bike gemacht. Die Eis-, Schnee- und Matschtauglichkeit meiner schmalen Reifen hatte mich immer gestört, aber jetzt habe ich mit meinem Crosser/29er ja Zugang zu den unendlichen Weiten der Mountainbikereifen.   

Ich bin nach einem Jahr und 2700km mit einem Carbon 29er HT mit einer Rock Shox Reba Federgabel von der Brauchbarkeit von 29er als MTB alles andere als überzeugt. Auf Straßen und für Rad- Wald und Forstweg: ja; aber auf den Trails nein, wirklich nicht! Mit anderen Gabel, vielleicht.    

So ein 29er muss auf die Berge hinaufgewuchtet werden, damit habe wohl viele Schwierigkeiten.  Jetzt gibt es dafür sogar neue Übersetzungen 22-30-40. Hallo, machen wir doch 20-28-38, oder 18-26-36. Wie soll bei solchen Übersetzungen Speed entstehen, 125 Trittfrequenz im Gelände oder was? Ich komme regelmäßig ans Ende meiner Tf. mit einem 42er Blatt und werde zu einem 44er oder gleich 48er Blatt greifen müssen. Ich hatte nicht gehört, dass es bei 26 Bedarf für 22-30-40 Übersetzungen gegeben hätte. Aber bestimmt gibts die. Es gibt auch die, die am Anstieg auf der Straße, auf ihrem E-MTB sitzend von einem Rennradfahrer überholen und frech angrinsend werden.   

Und wenn man oben ist, muss man auch wieder runter und da stört mich der hohe Schwerpunkt meines 29er HT im Vergleich zu meinem 150/160mm 26 All-Mountain schon gewaltig.    

Auf meinen Moutainbikerunden, eine Abfolgen von schnellen und technischeren Singeltrails und Down- und Uphills macht ein 29er keinen Spaß und schnell bin ich damit keinesfalls, sondern erheblich langsamer unterwegs.   

Sicher sieht ein 1,9m Mann bescheiden auf einem 26 MTB aus, aber das nichts gegen einen 1,6m Mann der zwischen seinen 29er Laufräder hervorlugt.   

Das Einzige das bei der 27,5/29 Nummer herauskommt, ist dass die Hersteller ihre Entwicklungskosten abschreiben müssen und die sind hoch. Bestes Beispiel das Trek Slash nur in Alu, nur mit Sram-Mix und doch fast 50% teurer als ein Alu-Remedy mit Shimano-Mix oder fast 20% teurer als ein Carbon Remedy mit XT-Ausstattung. Begründung dafür die Entwicklungskosten für den neuen Rahmen; Und aufgemerkt: Es hat wohl nicht die Verkaufszahlen erreicht. Sonst  hätte man es wohl weiterlaufen lassen, wie z. B. das Canondale Jeykll. Was ich damit meine, zeigt sich bei den Giant Reign's 2013: Die Shimano Version war angeblich schon Mitte Mai ausverkauft. Mehrere Läden standen aber mit Sram- Versionen des Reign voll. Das Reign habe ich mir dann halt nicht genauer angeschaut.    

Ich würde mir ja gerne eine neue Federgabel für mein 29er kaufen. Aber 1000-1100  im Versandhandel für eine  29er 100mm Fox-Fit-CTD-Gabel ist wohl ein Scherz, wenn die 26 100mm Fox-Fit-CTD Version für ca. 400 angeboten wird. Oder eine anderes Beispiel was uns erwartet. Auf der anderen Seite werden 26 MTB's, ebenso wie gute Anbauteile dafür in der nächsten Zeit günstig zu haben sein. Ich habe also gar kein Geld für eine 29er Gabel.  

Ich denke, der 27,5/29-Schuss wird für die Händler und Hersteller nach hinten losgehen und Geld für sinnvolle Innovationen wird dann eben nicht mehr so da sein.   

Wie gesagt, ich habe meinen Fuhrpark, um mein 26 Trailbike, noch schnell verjüngt. Wenn ich dann wieder ein Fully brauche, wird der Markt wieder mit den brandneuen, supertollen, ultmaitiven, innovativen ... 26 gefüttert werden.


----------



## R.C. (16. September 2013)

Stfee schrieb:


> Ich kaufte mir dieses Jahr noch schnell ein 26" Remedy, 40 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du nach ein paar Jahren im Garantiefall einen 27.5er oder 29er Austauschrahmen (bzw. -Rad) bekommen wirst?


----------



## Giovanni1 (16. September 2013)

Stfee schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die treibe und entwickeln und machen und erklären was die wollen....bla bla bla....


 
Sehr unzusammenhängend und verwirrend, Dein Aufsatz.


----------



## Stfee (16. September 2013)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Sehr unzusammenhängend und verwirrend, Dein Aufsatz.



Wenn ich jeden Gedanken in epischer Breite erläutert hätte, wäre gekommen: zu lang.


----------



## Stfee (16. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du nach ein paar Jahren im Garantiefall einen 27.5er oder 29er Austauschrahmen (bzw. -Rad) bekommen wirst?



Mal den Teufel nicht Wand!


----------



## Stfee (16. September 2013)

Also Giovanni1 der Aufbau

1)    Meine Haltung zur Umstellung 
2)    Handlung eigen/fremd 26"
3)    Feststellungen zu 26" Vorbestand / Handlungsalternativen zu Trek
4)    Haltung zu 650B
5)    Haltung zu 29er/28"
6) Handlung 29er / Verwendung
7)    Erfahrungen/Brauchbarkeit 29er
8)    Problemekreis Bergauffahren
9)    Bergabfahren
10)  Bedeutung/Begründung der Punkte 5-9 bzw. 26"
11)  Optische Einzelaspekte
12)  Hohe Kosten der Umstellung / Hersteller sehen nicht die Marktwünsche 
13) Träger dieser hohen Kosten
14) Folgen
15)  Erwartung / Klammerung mit dem Einstieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (16. September 2013)

Ich lese es trotzdem nicht! Der Text ist zu lang und schlecht lesbar. Da hilft auch kein Inhaltsverzeichnis.


----------



## Rolf H. (16. September 2013)

Hallo !

Der Text war verständlich und leicht zu lesen !

Grüßle Rolf


----------



## MucPaul (16. September 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Schwinn ist Schuld
> 
> Hätten die damals nicht solch exotische LR in ihren Cruisern verbaut, würden wir heut die Diskussion nicht führen.



Stimmt doch gar nicht. Das US Zollamt war damals Schuld.
27.5" (650B) war eine Erwachsenengröße und mit ziemlich hohen Importsteuern für die Biketeile versehen, die damals fast alle aus Europa kamen.
26" war eine Kindergröße und Kinderfahrräder waren zollermäßigt oder zollbefreit.
Die ganzen US Gurus waren ja damals auf Shopping Tour in Europa für die ganzen Komponenten und so hat sich das in den 80ern einfach ergeben.


----------



## MucPaul (16. September 2013)

Stfee schrieb:


> Von mir aus kÃ¶nnen die treibe und entwickeln und machen und erklÃ¤ren was die wollen.
> 
> Ich kaufte mir dieses Jahr noch schnell ein 26" Remedy, 40 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen. Als ich mein altes 26â 2010 Fuel in Zahlung gab, war es verkauft bevor der Laden wieder aufmachte. Die FahrradverkÃ¤ufer habe es unter sich ausgemacht und da war mehr als einer der es haben wollte, und die hÃ¤tte auch neue 29er haben kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> ...



Deine Argumente kann ich alle wohlwollend nachvollziehen.
Aber wenn man Diskussionen im US Forum liest, so ist es mittlerweile eine Tatsache, daÃ die 26"er in den amerikanischen LÃ¤den wie Bleienten liegen. Anscheinend will die echt keiner mehr. Der Wechsel wurde schon durchzogen.

Wenn 27.5" das neue 26" werden soll, soll es mir recht sein. Es rollt etwas besser, ist ein bisschen trÃ¤ger aber dennoch spritzig genug.
Was solls. Wird es halt 29" fÃ¼r CC Touren geben und 27.5" fÃ¼r Mountain und kleine Leute. Damit kann man den Markt segmentieren und den Leuten wesentlich bessere Angebote fÃ¼r den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck geben. Ist doch ok.

Man weiss, daÃ auch Specialized als einer der letzten im Markt mittlerweile etliche 27.5" Prototypen rund um Morgan Hill testet. Derzeit haben die ja nur noch 29" im Angebot und neu 26" Entwicklungen kommen definitiv nicht mehr rein.


----------



## client (16. September 2013)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Sehr unzusammenhängend und verwirrend, Dein Aufsatz.



Du bist auch so ein kleiner Oberkritisierer, Mr. "Dagegen".

Kannst es einfach nicht ertragen, dass manche Menschen, die selbst ausreichend oft und lange 29" probiert oder aus dem eigenen Bestand gefahren sind zu einem vernichtenden Ergebnis über die 29" MTB gelangen!


----------



## client (16. September 2013)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Der Text war verständlich und leicht zu lesen !
> 
> Grüßle Rolf



Du hast die Pisa Studie vergessen. Vielleicht fühlt er sich ja wirklich überfordert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (16. September 2013)

Ein gutes Meinungsbild von der Eurobike 2013 bzgl. 27.5 seitens der Hersteller.
Also alles nicht so schlimm.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO-qMkhmK0Q"]MTB wheel size debate - 650b & 27.5 at Eurobike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. September 2013)

....


----------



## oscar (16. September 2013)

Das war Eurobike 2012!


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2013)

Deswegen wirken die Vertreter überzeugender als in den anderen Videos.

27.5er sind leichter und steifer als 29er und rollen besser als 26.5er. Aber was ist mit der Aussage: 27.5er sind schwerer und weniger steif als 26.5er und rollen schlechter als 29er. Die Aussage ist doch vom Niveau und Wahrheitsgehalt her keinen Deut schlechter.
Und wie ist das mit der Seitensteifgkeit? Die Hersteller erzählen immer, daß die Seitensteifigkeit jedes Jahr höher wird und sich dadurch der Vortrieb verbessert. Wenn das stimmt, haben größere Felgen automatisch den schlechteren Vortrieb.


----------



## Celsius (16. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Man weiss, daß auch Specialized als einer der letzten im Markt mittlerweile etliche 27.5" Prototypen rund um Morgan Hill testet. *Derzeit haben die ja nur noch 29" im Angebot* und neu 26" Entwicklungen kommen definitiv nicht mehr rein.


 
Blödsinn!


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du nach ein paar Jahren im Garantiefall einen 27.5er oder 29er Austauschrahmen (bzw. -Rad) bekommen wirst?


 
Ich glaube, dass viele Bike Hersteller dieses Problem bisher verdrängen oder schlichtweg ignorieren. Denn haben sie mir gegenüber eine Garantie ausgesprochen, sind sie verpflichtet mir etwas gleichwertiges als Ersatz zu liefern. Und das ist sicherlich kein 650b oder 29" Rahmen als Ersatz für einen defekten 26" Rahmen, der es erforderlich macht, dass ich auf eigene Kosten extrem teure Komponenten wie LRS und Gabel zukaufen muss. Und wenn es in ihrem Portfolio dann keine 26" Rahmen mehr geben sollte, können die Hersteller sich überlegen wie sie diese Verpflichtung einlösen indem sie ggf. dem Rahmen im Austausch noch eine gleichwertige Gabel und einen ebensolchen Laufradsatz beilegen. Anders werden sie sich schwer tun ihren eigenen Garantiebedingungen nachzukommen.

Noch gravierender wird es vermutlich für die Händler während der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungszeit sein, denn wenn dieser nicht in der Lage ist einen Defekt angemessen zu beheben, bleibt dem Käufer letztendlich immer noch die Wandlung als finale Lösung. Ausweg für die Händler wäre hier vermehrt die Option der Beweislastumkehr zu ziehen. Dann wäre sei nach 6 Monaten aus ihrer Verpflichtung raus, aber wohl auf Ewigkeit auch einen Kunden los.

Bin mal gespannt wie die Hersteller, die keine 26" Bikes mehr im Programm haben, Garantiefälle abwickeln werden. Wir werden hier in naher Zukunft sicherlich den einen oder anderen Thread mit selbigem Thema vorfinden.


----------



## MucPaul (16. September 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass viele Bike Hersteller dieses Problem bisher verdrängen oder schlichtweg ignorieren. Denn haben sie mir gegenüber eine Garantie ausgesprochen, sind sie verpflichtet mir etwas gleichwertiges als Ersatz zu liefern. Und das ist sicherlich kein 650b oder 29" Rahmen als Ersatz für einen defekten 26" Rahmen, der es erforderlich macht, dass ich auf eigene Kosten extrem teure Komponenten wie LRS und Gabel zukaufen muss. Und wenn es in ihrem Portfolio dann keine 26" Rahmen mehr geben sollte, können die Hersteller sich überlegen wie sie diese Verpflichtung einlösen indem sie ggf. dem Rahmen im Austausch noch eine gleichwertige Gabel und einen ebensolchen Laufradsatz beilegen. Anders werden sie sich schwer tun ihren eigenen Garantiebedingungen nachzukommen.
> 
> Noch gravierender wird es vermutlich für die Händler während der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungszeit sein, denn wenn dieser nicht in der Lage ist einen Defekt angemessen zu beheben, bleibt dem Käufer letztendlich immer noch die Wandlung als finale Lösung. Ausweg für die Händler wäre hier vermehrt die Option der Beweislastumkehr zu ziehen. Dann wäre sei nach 6 Monaten aus ihrer Verpflichtung raus, aber wohl auf Ewigkeit auch einen Kunden los.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie die Hersteller, die keine 26" Bikes mehr im Programm haben, Garantiefälle abwickeln werden. Wir werden hier in naher Zukunft sicherlich den einen oder anderen Thread mit selbigem Thema vorfinden.



Du kannst wohl davon ausgehen, daß genügend Rahmen auf Reserve stehen. Und dass im Notfall dann ein paar Custom Rahmen mit dem alten Design gebaut werden. Die alten Formen für Alu und Carbon werden erst dann weg geschmissen, wenn auch die allerletzte Garantie abgelaufen ist.


----------



## R.C. (17. September 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass viele Bike Hersteller dieses Problem bisher verdrängen oder schlichtweg ignorieren. Denn haben sie mir gegenüber eine Garantie ausgesprochen, sind sie verpflichtet mir etwas gleichwertiges als Ersatz zu liefern.



Aehm, die Garantiebedingungen kommen vom Hersteller selbst und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass 'gleichwertig' nicht heisst, dass es ebenfalls ein 26er Rahmen sein wird. Natuerlich bekommst du dann die passenden LR und die Gabel billiger 
Und bevor die tatsaechlich wegen eines Garantiefalls einen neuen Rahmen produzieren, 'schenken' sie dir ein ganzes 27.5er oder 29er Rad.


----------



## Sven339 (17. September 2013)

Also so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, sind die 26 leichter, wendiger und bei kleineren Rahmen auch schöner. Nur dass die 29 wohl etwas besser rollen könnten, wenn sie nicht so schwer wären.


----------



## MrMapei (17. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Nur dass die 29 wohl etwas besser rollen könnten, wenn sie nicht so schwer wären.


Wie kommst du denn zu der Schlussfolgerung?

Ich schließe aus der Diskussion hier hauptsächlich:
"_Wat den een sien Uhl, is den annern sien Nachtigal._"

Mein 29er rollt hervorragend und ich kann mit dem Ding Spitzkehren besser  fahren, als mit meinem 26er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (17. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, sind die 26 leichter, wendiger und bei kleineren Rahmen auch schöner.



Nicht zu vergessen, steifer.


----------



## alf2013 (17. September 2013)

ich hab mir schon einen schönen vorrat an ersatzteilen zugelegt. und die alternative hab ich auch schon. nämlich ein fatbike (die sind noch so herrlich unkompliziert. und genial fährt es sich auch noch). 

denn abgesehen vom laufraddurchmesser, auch bei einigen anderen dingen wird zur zeit eher verschlimmbessert. und als konsument muss ich ja nicht jeden schwachsinn mitmachen, den sich ein marketingfuzzi ausdenkt. . . 

ps und gebraucht geht ja auch immer . . .


----------



## Sven339 (17. September 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, steifer.


 
dann spricht ja nichts für die ollen 29er.


----------



## Manson-007 (17. September 2013)

Ich sehe da ein kleines Problemchen mit den Junior-Fahrern unter uns  (< 12 Jahre). Für sie kommen nur die kleinsten 26" Rahmen in Frage, allein aud dem Grund werden die 26" immer noch zu haben sein, die teueren Komponenten sind vermutlich schwerlich danach noch zu bekommen.


----------



## MrMapei (17. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> dann spricht ja nichts für die ollen 29er.


dann wäre das ja geklärt  und beeil dich mit dem Kauf, sonst ist das 26er schon ausgestorben, bevor du im Laden bist und du musst so ein Zwischendrindingens 650B nehmen


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. September 2013)

BTW: Bin mit meinem absolut unfahrbaren und mit viel zu weichen Laufrädern bestückten 29er vor kurzem über die Alpen geradelt. Ich weiss gar nicht, wie das möglich war. Und jetzt haltet Euch fest: Es hat mir Spass gemacht und das Bike hat auch auf grobem Untergrund meine 106kg (+Gepäck) sowas von easy weggesteckt.
Ihr seht, ich habe mit einem völig fehlkonstruierten und auf sinnlosem Marketinghype beruhenden Gerät Unmögliches vollbracht.
Huldigt mir, ich bin ein Held!


----------



## R.C. (17. September 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> ich hab mir schon einen schönen vorrat an ersatzteilen zugelegt. und die alternative hab ich auch schon. nämlich ein fatbike (die sind noch so herrlich unkompliziert. und genial fährt es sich auch noch).
> 
> [...] und als konsument muss ich ja nicht jeden schwachsinn mitmachen, den sich ein marketingfuzzi ausdenkt. . .



 Und _das_ von einem Fatbikefahrer!


----------



## Sven339 (17. September 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> BTW: Bin mit meinem absolut unfahrbaren und mit viel zu weichen Laufrädern bestückten 29er vor kurzem über die Alpen geradelt. Ich weiss gar nicht, wie das möglich war. Und jetzt haltet Euch fest: Es hat mir Spass gemacht und das Bike hat auch auf grobem Untergrund meine 106kg (+Gepäck) sowas von easy weggesteckt.
> Ihr seht, ich habe mit einem völig fehlkonstruierten und auf sinnlosem Marketinghype beruhenden Gerät Unmögliches vollbracht.
> Huldigt mir, ich bin ein Held!


 
Hat ja niemand gesagt, dass es nicht möglich wäre. Aber meiner Meinung nach spricht zumindest bei mir nicht gerade viel für 29, bin ja auch nur 172cm und 75 kg (Pure Muskelmasse versteht sich).

Außerdem sind, wie wir gerade erörtert haben, 26 leichter, wendiger und steifer. 

Das Gewicht finde ich schon entscheidend und mir ist auch schon ein 26 Rad weggeknickt. Aber damals war ich noch wilder.... 

Aber am besten ich fahre mal Probe, geht wohl kein Weg dran vorbei....

Ciao
Sven


----------



## R.C. (17. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach spricht zumindest bei mir nicht gerade viel für 29, bin ja auch nur 172cm und 75 kg



Nimm 15kg ab und eine Sohle, die dich einen cm groesser macht, dann kann ich dir aus Erfarhung sagen, dass du 29er fahren kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celsius (17. September 2013)

Es ist erstaunlich, wie die Hersteller und gut geschulte Verkäufer uns vermitteln wollen, wie man die Gesetze der Physik aushebelt. Noch erstaunlicher ist, dass es Käufer gibt, die ihnen das auch noch abnehmen.


----------



## Sven339 (17. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nimm 15kg ab und eine Sohle, die dich einen cm groesser macht, dann kann ich dir aus Erfarhung sagen, dass du 29er fahren kannst


 
ja, ich muss es mal wagen und zum Händler gehen und fahren. Ein altes 26 habe ich ja, aber es ist eben ein altes.... und zwei neue Bikes wird mir zu teuer. und dann muss ich ja die nächsten 10 Jahre damit fahren... also alles nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Edged (17. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> ja, ich muss es mal wagen und zum Händler gehen und fahren. Ein altes 26 habe ich ja, aber es ist eben ein altes.... und zwei neue Bikes wird mir zu teuer. und dann muss ich ja die nächsten 10 Jahre damit fahren... also alles nicht ganz einfach.


Mal ganz ehrlich: Vorausgesetzt ein ein Bike passt dem Fahrer. Warum bitteschön sollte man dann alle naselang ein Neues kaufen*?
Mein meistgebrauchtes Bike ist ~15 Jahre alt und passt mit vorne 75mm Federweg perfekt. Mein jüngstes Fully ist 5 Jahre alt und hat traumhafte 130mm Federweg. Die Teile halten ewig, 10.000sende Km. Es gibt keinen rationalen Grund für was Neues. Leisten kann ich mir das. Aber warum?
Also bleibt's die nächsten Jahre immer noch bei den 26"ern.
Ersatzteile wird es noch über Jahrzehnte geben ...


_* Vielleicht, weil in der Bravo steht, dass rote Condome dichter sind ..._


----------



## Sven339 (17. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Vorausgesetzt ein ein Bike passt dem Fahrer. Warum bitteschön sollte man dann alle naselang ein Neues kaufen*?
> Mein meistgebrauchtes Bike ist ~15 Jahre alt und passt mit vorne 75mm Federweg perfekt. Mein jüngstes Fully ist 5 Jahre alt und hat traumhafte 130mm Federweg. Die Teile halten ewig, 10.000sende Km. Es gibt keinen rationalen Grund für was Neues. Leisten kann ich mir das. Aber warum?
> Also bleibt's die nächsten Jahre immer noch bei den 26"ern.
> Ersatzteile wird es noch über Jahrzehnte geben ...
> ...


 

mein altes ist nun 10 Jahre alt, auch um die 10tkm runter, die Schaltung tut nur noch partiell und die Vorderradgabel wurde noch nie gewartet und spricht entsprechend gar nicht mehr an. bald kommen wieder die teile wie Ritzel, Kette und Bremsen dran. Problem ist auch, dass man das vordere Tretpaket nicht mehr runterbekommt. Das einzige was noch stabil ist, ist der Rahmen. Für den Waldweg reicht es ja noch, aber in den Bergen, da wird es dann etwas schwerer. Aber klar, gehen tut alles.


----------



## Edged (17. September 2013)

Das hört sich nach 'nem Fahrrad mit mangelhafter Wartung an. 
Wenn bei mir irgendwas auch nur den Anschein von Schwergängigkeit signalisiert, wird sofort repariert/gewartet. Meine alten Schätzchen fahren wie neu aus dem Laden. Ritzelpakete habe ich noch nie getauscht. Ketten immer, nach spätestens 1500Km. Mittlere Kettenblätter jeweils nach ca 4 - 5000 Km. Schaltzüge/-hebel halten bei Pflege ewig etc. ... 


Vielleicht ist Dein Beispiel auch der Grund, warum viele denken, dass ein neues Rad sooooviel besser fährt ...


----------



## Sven339 (17. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach 'nem Fahrrad mit mangelhafter Wartung an.
> Wenn bei mir irgendwas auch nur den Anschein von Schwergängigkeit signalisiert, wird sofort repariert/gewartet. Meine alten Schätzchen fahren wie neu aus dem Laden. Ritzelpakete habe ich noch nie getauscht. Ketten immer, nach spätestens 1500Km. Mittlere Kettenblätter jeweils nach ca 4 - 5000 Km. Schaltzüge/-hebel halten bei Pflege ewig etc. ...
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist Dein Beispiel auch der Grund, warum viele denken, dass ein neues Rad sooooviel besser fährt ...


 
mein Rad läuft schon gut und schnell, top Laufräder und Reifen. Die Bremsen sind auch noch gut. 
Wahrscheinlich würde die Reparatur auch nur ein paar Hunderter kosten. Neue Kettensachen, Gabel und Schaltung eben. 

Wie auch immer. Du hast ja auch zwei Bikes. Und ein Fully würde mir doch ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/2-full-suspension

Wünschen zu wählen: Alles da


----------



## alf2013 (17. September 2013)

ich habe mehrere bikes. bis auf eines alles 26iger (und das salsa ist eigentlich auch ein 26iger. nur halt mit grösserem reifendurchmesser). von ht bis fully ist alles dabei. 80, 120, 160 mm von den federwegen ist alles dabei. ob jetzt 29iger irgendwelche vorteile bieten oder nicht - wurscht. weil sie sind ausschließlich potthässlich. ausser vielleicht bei einem fahrer mit über 1.90. also soooo gut können die gar nicht sein!

ein fatbike ist wirklich ANDERS. im winter gibts nichts besseres. und in den warmen jahreszeiten auch überraschend gut zu fahren. deswegen auch das rad. 

alle meine räder sind in einem sehr guten zustand. also die nächsten 10 - 15 jahre sind mir egal. und dann kauf ich mir ein bis dahin wirklich ausgereiftes e-bike...


----------



## client (17. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> _* Vielleicht, weil in der Bravo steht, dass rote Condome dichter sind ..._


_...und die Wickinger bekommen bei roten Condomen sogar rote Bärte._


----------



## NoNameBrand (17. September 2013)

In dem Bereich Downhill steht es gar nicht zur Diskussion ob 26,27.5 oder 29 Zoll. Solange es den DH Sport gibt werden die 26" auch nicht aussterben. Oder soll ich demnächst Ersatzlaufräder anstatt Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen, weil die hässlichen, unagilen 29" Dinger bei jeder Wurzel oder einen Sprung ins Flat die Grätsche machen???


----------



## Celsius (17. September 2013)




----------



## client (17. September 2013)

Eine solche Optik, wie die des weißen s-works, zeigen einfach das Problem aller 29" Bikes für Klein- und Mittelwüchsige.
Es dominiert nur die Funktion, die Form scheint keine Rolle zu spielen. Hochpreisige Produkte überleben aber auf Dauer nur, wenn auch die Formgebung überzeugt.
Hat der Produktdesigner in der Entwurfsphase Urlaub gehabt?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435445&page=3


----------



## client (17. September 2013)

.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435445&page=3


----------



## Sven339 (17. September 2013)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/07/zahanu2y.jpg

ist ja lol. dann stößt man beim treten noch ans Vorderrad.


----------



## Mirko29 (17. September 2013)

Ist das ein potthässliches Ding...


----------



## AlexMC (17. September 2013)

erinnert mich daran:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (17. September 2013)

Immerhin ist die Sattelneigung seit dem Unfall etwas weniger masochistisch.


----------



## Teguerite (17. September 2013)

@AlexMC

Absolut treffender Vergleich


----------



## Edged (17. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/09/07/zahanu2y.jpg
> 
> ist ja lol. dann stößt man beim treten noch ans Vorderrad.


Rennradlenker dran, dann paßt das.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2013)

Nach neuesten statistischen ErHEBungen des UNO-Umweltamts bleibt Tod durch Sterben weiterhin die weltweit häufigste Todesursache


----------



## maddda (17. September 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> In dem Bereich Downhill steht es gar nicht zur Diskussion ob 26,27.5 oder 29 Zoll. Solange es den DH Sport gibt werden die 26" auch nicht aussterben. Oder soll ich demnächst Ersatzlaufräder anstatt Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen, weil die hässlichen, unagilen 29" Dinger bei jeder Wurzel oder einen Sprung ins Flat die Grätsche machen???



Du hast aber nicht wirklich in letzter Zeit DH Rennen verfolgt oder?


----------



## Zaskar01 (18. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht. Das US Zollamt war damals Schuld.
> 27.5" (650B) war eine Erwachsenengröße und mit ziemlich hohen Importsteuern für die Biketeile versehen, die damals fast alle aus Europa kamen.
> 26" war eine Kindergröße und Kinderfahrräder waren zollermäßigt oder zollbefreit.
> Die ganzen US Gurus waren ja damals auf Shopping Tour in Europa für die ganzen Komponenten und so hat sich das in den 80ern einfach ergeben.



Also waren da keine 26" LR verbaut? Weil etwas anderes hab ich nicht geschrieben.  Es sei denn das Us Zollamt hätte die Räder zusammengeschraubt und vertrieben.


----------



## xc_fahrer (18. September 2013)

Für 26' wird es noch lange Reifen und Felgen geben. Jedenfalls länger als unsere Räder halten. Die vielen Millionen 26er Bikes auf dieser Welt sichern die ET-Versorgung für die nächsten 20 bist 30 Jahre. 

Ich würde mir derzeit eher als 650B- oder 29er-Besitzer Sorgen machen. Es ist noch nicht ausgemacht, was sich da dauerhaft halten wird.

Es gibt sowohl für 26' als auch für 29' gute Grunde - mein Radl stünden 29' gut zu Gesicht, weil ich sehr groß bin. Für kleinere Räder sind kleinere Räder sinnvoll. Produktionsanlagen für Reifen und Felgen gibt es für beide Größen seit Urzeiten.

Nur: ein technisch begründetes Argument für Zwischengröße 650B fällt mir nicht ein. Aber ein technischer Schwachsinn kann sich dennoch durchsetzen - siehe Windows.


----------



## MucPaul (18. September 2013)

Lassen wir uns überraschen. 26" wird nicht aussterben, wie Du richtig schreibst. Aber ich vermute, es wird dem Standard genauso gehen wie 24" und 20".
Die kleinerern Räder gibt es ja auch noch, aber das Sortiment ist sehr überschaubar, weil die Stückzahlen einfach zu klein sind.

Wenn wirklich alle großen Hersteller auf 27.5" ziehen, dann geht es sehr schnell und der Standard ist da. Sowas gab es eigentlich noch nie.
Mein take-away von den Eurobike Interviews war, daß viele Hersteller den lukrativen Boom mit den 29er total verschlafen haben und nun beim 27.5" Hype sofort voll mitziehen. Money rules.

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß 26" in wenigen Jahren ein Nischenmarkt ist. 
27.5 und 29" sind dann Mainstream für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche und Körpergrößen. Und damit wäre es ja auch sehr positiv. Ein 1.95m Mann auf einem 26" MTB sieht halt immer sehr komisch aus. Und wer lange Marathon Touren fährt, nimmt lieber große Räder.
Im Endeffekt kommt mehr Vielfalt in den Markt. Warum wird das so sehr bekämpft von so vielen?
Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern an die ewigen Diskussionen, warum 9 Gang besser ist als 8 Gang. Scheibenbremsen seien nur schwer und unzuverlässig, wo V-Brakes doch prima funktionieren. etc. etc.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Also ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ich sehr froh über die 29er bin,
Bin 1,84 groß und kann sagen, dass mir noch nie ein Rad so gut gepasst hat, wie mein neues 29er. Bin grad dabei die letzten 26er Teile aus meinem Fuhrpark zu verkaufen...

Finde es aber ehrlich gesagt immer sehr lustig, wie hier mit: Is doch nur Geldmacherei argumentiert wird. Keiner von euch würde mit dem Biken aufhören, wenn die entwicklung vor 10Jahren aufgehört hätte und wir alle mit diesem alten Krempel rumfahren müssten und hätten auch Spaß dabei. Trotzdem is hier kaum a radl älter als 5 Jahre
PS: Klar isses Geldmacherei, irgendwie muss doch jeder überleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (18. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> ... Bin 1,84 groß ... Finde es aber ehrlich gesagt immer sehr lustig ...


Ich finde es auch immer lustig, wenn sich Leute mit nur 1,84 groß vorkommen.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

Oder klein auf jedenfall kommen mir die 26er bei meiner größe zu klein vor, seit ich das erste mal nen 29er gefahren bin


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> PS: Klar isses Geldmacherei, irgendwie muss doch jeder überleben....


 
Das ist genau der Punkt, ich würde das Wort "Geldmacherei" hier auch keineswegs in einem negativen Kontext sehen, sondern als grundlegende Zielsetzung einer Marktwirtschaft.
Wenn BMW, Audi, Mercedes und wie sie alle heissen, in immer noch kürzeren Zyklen neue Modelle auf den Markt schmeissen, höre ich komischerweise nie empörendes Aufschreien der Autofahrer, die sich die Seele aus dem Leib schimpfen, weil sie dauernd alten Müll in der Garage stehen haben.
Aber wenn im Bike-Bereich ein paar neue Standards dazukommen, wird geschimpft und gemutmasst, dass sich die Balken biegen. 
Lachhaft! Und wenn 26" stirbt, redet ein zwei Jahre später auch kein Schwein mehr drüber, weil es völlig egal ist.


----------



## Muckal (18. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer lustig, wenn sich Leute mit nur 1,84 groß vorkommen.



Wenn man bedenkt, dass angeblich auf jeden Mann 2 Meter verteilt sind...


----------



## Teguerite (18. September 2013)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt, ich würde das Wort "Geldmacherei" hier auch keineswegs in einem negativen Kontext sehen, sondern als grundlegende Zielsetzung einer Marktwirtschaft.
> Wenn BMW, Audi, Mercedes und wie sie alle heissen, in immer noch kürzeren Zyklen neue Modelle auf den Markt schmeissen, höre ich komischerweise nie empörendes Aufschreien der Autofahrer, die sich die Seele aus dem Leib schimpfen, weil sie dauernd alten Müll in der Garage stehen haben.
> Aber wenn im Bike-Bereich ein paar neue Standards dazukommen, wird geschimpft und gemutmasst, dass sich die Balken biegen.
> Lachhaft! Und wenn 26" stirbt, redet ein zwei Jahre später auch kein Schwein mehr drüber, weil es völlig egal ist.


 


Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig. Niemand beschwert sich über neue Bikes. Nur wenn die Ersatzteilversorgung der bestehenden Bikes nicht mehr geichert ist, wird es zu einer Schweinerei.

Zu deinem Beispiel: Wenn die Autoindustrie sagen würde ab nächstem Jahr gibt es einen neuen Standard bei den Reifengrössen, die alten Grössen wird es demnächst nicht mehr geben, kauft euch doch einfach ein neues Auton da die neuen Reifen nicht mehr ins Radhaus passen, dann würde es vergleichbar sein.

Oder wenn es keinen Diesel, dafür nur noch altes Pommes Fett zum Tanken geben würde. Auch das würde natürlich alle jetzigen Diesel Fahrer begeistern, müssten sie sich doch bald ein neues Auto kaufen.


----------



## MrMapei (18. September 2013)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Oder wenn es keinen Diesel, dafür nur noch altes Pommes Fett zum Tanken geben würde. Auch das würde natürlich alle jetzigen Diesel Fahrer begeistern, müssten sie sich doch bald ein neues Auto kaufen.


Genau ! Stellt euch doch mal vor, es gäbe nur noch bleifreies Benzin, absolut undenkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (18. September 2013)

Stellt Euch mal vor! Der Nachwuchs freut sich schon wenn er bald irgendwann die Größe 26" wie Papa fahren kann. Möchte nicht wissen was dann los ist wenn er hört "Du hörma, Du mußt übrigens nochmal 3-4 Jahre warten und bis du auf 29er passt, dazwischen mußt du laufen.
Die 26" sterben nie aus. Blöder hype diese 29er.

Der Vergleich mit Diesel/Benzin passt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Genau ! Stellt euch doch mal vor, es gäbe nur noch bleifreies Benzin, absolut undenkbar



Der Vergleich ist keiner, da es z.b. für Oldtimer bleihaltige Additive gibt die du dir ganz einfach in den Tank kippen kannst


----------



## MrMapei (18. September 2013)

Stimmt natürlich  das Additiv gibt es für altes Pommes Fett noch nicht


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. September 2013)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig. Niemand beschwert sich über neue Bikes. Nur wenn die Ersatzteilversorgung der bestehenden Bikes nicht mehr geichert ist, wird es zu einer Schweinerei.


 
1) In diesem Thread beschweren sich ganze Heerscharen über die neuen Bikes und lassen kein gutes Haar dran.
2) wer hat denn eigentlich dieses ominöse Gerücht aufgebracht, wonach die Ersatzteilversorgung für 26" Bikes nicht gewährleistet ist?


----------



## 4mate (18. September 2013)

zu 2: GERMAN  ANGST


----------



## dickerbert (18. September 2013)

Aussterben werden 26" Felgen nicht. Aber die Auswahl wird geringer und ich werde vermutlich nur noch ein schweres Laufrad bauen können.
Genauso ist es beim Benzin: Wo man vorher das Maß der Dinge fahren konnte, müssen Blei-Additive nachgegossen werden. Super Ultimate bleibt nur denen vorenthalten, die in ein neues Auto investieren. In meinen Augen ein sehr guter Vergleich!


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

> ) wer hat denn eigentlich dieses ominöse Gerücht aufgebracht, wonach die Ersatzteilversorgung für 26" Bikes nicht gewährleistet ist?



Ohne mist. Ich kann mir auch heute immernoch ein neues Bike mit V-Brakes aufbauen, also wird es auch noch lange 26 ZOll ersatzteile geben


----------



## Edged (18. September 2013)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn BMW, Audi, Mercedes und wie sie alle heissen, in immer noch kürzeren Zyklen neue Modelle auf den Markt schmeissen, höre ich komischerweise nie empörendes Aufschreien der Autofahrer, die sich die Seele aus dem Leib schimpfen, weil sie dauernd alten Müll in der Garage stehen haben.
> ...


Doch, ich ... 
Den Schais der Autohersteller mach ich nicht mit.
Mein Porsche ist Bj. '81. Old Style, alltagstauglich, mittlerweile mit H-Kennzeichen. Und - zeig mir mal ein aktuelles Auto, das mehr Fahrspaß bietet ...


----------



## dickerbert (18. September 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ohne mist. Ich kann mir auch heute immernoch ein neues Bike mit V-Brakes aufbauen, also wird es auch noch lange 26 ZOll ersatzteile geben


Ja, das kannst du! Entweder im Einsteigerbereich das ganz billige und schwere Zeugs oder im High-End Leichtbau-Bereich, wo allein der Bremshebel 100  und mehr kostet. In der Mittelklasse gibt es genau drei brauchbare Bremshebel:
- Avid FR-5
- Avid Speed Dial 7
- Shimano Deore

Ein Trauerspiel im Vergleich zu den 1000 Varianten an verfügbaren Scheibenbremsen. Und so wird es vermutlich auch irgendwann bei 26"-Felgen aussehen.


----------



## R.C. (18. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Porsche [...] alltagstauglich



Da passt ja nichteinmal ein BMX stehend rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (18. September 2013)

Als vergleich meinte ich es das die Politik z.B. auch den Diesel abschaffen kann und einen zum E10 Plörredoppelmist zwingen kann. Viva la Revolution 
Aber mal jetzt scherz zur Seite. Angst muß man wohl nicht haben, die 26er bleiben und 29er werden soda sein ;-)


----------



## Edged (18. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Da passt ja nichteinmal ein BMX stehend rein!


Hat aber noch 'ne klassische Regenrinne für den uralten Thuleträger.
Das Liteville sieht auf dem weißen Porsche einfach nur geil  aus ...


----------



## bronks (18. September 2013)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig. Niemand beschwert sich über neue Bikes ...


Doch, ich beschwere mich.

Bei einem Rennrad ist es noch tolierierbar, daß die Fußspitze dem Reifen im Weg stehen kann, aber bei einem MTB ist das absolut nicht akzeptabel. Das ist, wie wenn man sich zum Laufen, viel zu große Hosen anziehen würde, wegen denen man dauernd stolpert.

Hier nochmal das Bildchen aus Post #576 :


----------



## R.C. (18. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Bei einem Rennrad ist es noch tolierierbar, daß die Fußspitze dem Reifen im Weg stehen kann, aber bei einem MTB ist das absolut nicht akzeptabel.



Und das gilt fuer alle 29er und alle Schuhgroessen, oder doch nur fuer eines und jemanden mit Clownfuessen


----------



## poldi222 (18. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Doch, ich ...
> Den Schais der Autohersteller mach ich nicht mit.
> Mein Porsche ist Bj. '81. Old Style, alltagstauglich, mittlerweile mit H-Kennzeichen. Und - zeig mir mal ein aktuelles Auto, das mehr Fahrspaß bietet ...



Genau! Letztens auf dem Sender für die besten Menschen der Welt bei TopGear hatten die ein Bayrisches Auto das 400PS hatte. Das blöde Ding hat selbstständig vor der Kurve abgebremst und diese Automatik kann man nicht abschalten. Schluß mit Fahrspaß.


----------



## maddda (18. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Doch, ich beschwere mich.
> 
> Bei einem Rennrad ist es noch tolierierbar, daß die Fußspitze dem Reifen im Weg stehen kann, aber bei einem MTB ist das absolut nicht akzeptabel. Das ist, wie wenn man sich zum Laufen, viel zu große Hosen anziehen würde, wegen denen man dauernd stolpert.
> 
> Hier nochmal das Bildchen aus Post #576 :



Also ich komme mit Größe 45 nicht ans VR von meinem 29er


----------



## Giovanni1 (18. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> ...Das ist, wie wenn man sich zum Laufen, viel zu große Hosen anziehen würde, wegen denen man dauernd stolpert.


 
Wo ist das Problem?? Das machen Jugendliche und solche, die glauben, jugendlich zu sein, tagtäglich millionenfach auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## bronks (18. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und das gilt fuer alle 29er und alle Schuhgroessen, oder doch nur fuer eines und jemanden mit Clownfuessen


Schuhgrösse 37, entsprechend kleiner Rahmen und entsprechend kleine Fahrerin. Für die Fahrradhersteller und insbesondere die Designer, war es sicher eine große Überraschung, als die ersten Beschwerden deshalb kamen.


----------



## alf2013 (18. September 2013)

Hier nochmal das Bildchen aus Post #576 :





[/QUOTE]

ich hab einige sworks räder. aber dieses hier ist der ultimative beweis der ABSOLUTEN hässlichkeit. wie gesagt, so gut kann das fahrgefühl gar nicht sein, dass ich dieses design in kauf nehmen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (18. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Schuhgrösse 37, entsprechend kleiner Rahmen und entsprechend kleine Fahrerin.



Ich hab' einen 29er S Rahmen und Schuhgroesse 43, ausserdem stehe ich eher mittig am Pedal und stosse trotzdem nicht an . Wenn sie fuer einen 29er zu klein ist, sollte sie vielleicht ein 27.5er probieren?!

Der Abstand bei deinem Photo ist auf jeden Fall gross genug fuer mich, wuerde ich sagen, das nur nebenbei.


----------



## teatimetom (18. September 2013)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> In dem Bereich Downhill steht es gar nicht zur Diskussion ob 26,27.5 oder 29 Zoll. Solange es den DH Sport gibt werden die 26" auch nicht aussterben. Oder soll ich demnächst Ersatzlaufräder anstatt Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen, weil die hässlichen, unagilen 29" Dinger bei jeder Wurzel oder einen Sprung ins Flat die Grätsche machen???




Grätsche  

hast du schonmal bemerkt das im Modelljahr 2014 erschreckend viele Dh Race Fullys 27.5 er Laufräder haben ?


----------



## bronks (18. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich hab' einen 29er S Rahmen und Schuhgroesse 43, ausserdem stehe ich eher mittig am Pedal und stosse trotzdem nicht an . ...


Diese Probleme gibt es wohl eher bei richtigen XC-Racern mit widerlich steile Lenkwinkeln.


----------



## R.C. (18. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Diese Probleme gibt es wohl eher bei richtigen XC-Racern mit widerlich steile Lenkwinkeln.



Ich hab' 70 oder 71 Grad, je nachdem, wie (ob und mit welchem SAG) Commencal gemessen hat. Und nocheinmal: bei dem Bild ist genug Platz fuer 43er.


----------



## nepo (18. September 2013)

Ok. 26er wird es noch lange geben. Zumindest die Teile. Was aber seit diesem Sommer realtität geworden ist: 26er (Standard-)Parts sind bei meinem Stammladen plötzlich teils nicht mehr vorrätig. In 27,5 und 29" schon. 26" muss aber erst bestellt werden.
Die frühere Bequemlichkeit, dass Teile, die man nicht mehr rechtzeitig besorgt hat, um die Ecke für einen vernünftigen Kurs kaufen kann, ist also langsam vorbei.
Außer vielleicht, man geht zu Radl Bauer und zahlt das doppelte.
Der Stammladen hat übrigens seit diesem Jahr keine hochwertigen 26er Hardtails mehr.


----------



## moxrox (18. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Doch, ich beschwere mich.
> 
> Bei einem Rennrad ist es noch tolierierbar, daß die Fußspitze dem Reifen im Weg stehen kann, aber bei einem MTB ist das absolut nicht akzeptabel. Das ist, wie wenn man sich zum Laufen, viel zu große Hosen anziehen würde, wegen denen man dauernd stolpert.
> 
> Hier nochmal das Bildchen aus Post #576 :




An dem MTB hängt allerdings auch eine 175er Kurbellänge und der Fahrer hat mit Schuhgröße 42 keine Problem, allerdings wahrscheinlich Fahrer mit Schuhgröße 45.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10954756&postcount=4908


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (18. September 2013)

Das oben mehrfach gezeigte Speci ist wirklich total unförmig und sieht erzwungen aus, aber es geht halt auch anders.
Das Bike im Anhang ist auch Rahmengröße S und die Proportionen stimmen absolut!
MFG


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2013)

Ich würde mich in Grund und Boden schämen wenn ich mit so nem hässlichen Gerät durch die Gegend fahren müsste... ihr dürft übrigens aufhören den Eimer ständig zu quoten. Dadurch wird das Teil nicht schöner.

Das gelbe Bike sieht da schon stimmiger aus. Allerdings würde es mit 26er Rädern noch besser aussehen...


----------



## client (18. September 2013)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig. Niemand beschwert sich über neue Bikes. Nur wenn die Ersatzteilversorgung der bestehenden Bikes nicht mehr geichert ist, wird es zu einer Schweinerei.
> 
> Zu deinem Beispiel: Wenn die Autoindustrie sagen würde ab nächstem Jahr gibt es einen neuen Standard bei den Reifengrössen, die alten Grössen wird es demnächst nicht mehr geben, kauft euch doch einfach ein neues Auton da die neuen Reifen nicht mehr ins Radhaus passen, dann würde es vergleichbar sein.
> 
> Oder wenn es keinen Diesel, dafür nur noch altes Pommes Fett zum Tanken geben würde. Auch das würde natürlich alle jetzigen Diesel Fahrer begeistern, müssten sie sich doch bald ein neues Auto kaufen.


Der Vergleich zum Auto ist schon passend!
Zwar beschweren sich auch jetzt schon viele Menschen über überflüssige Entwicklungen beim PKW aber die Branche lebt doch noch im siebten Himmel -hauptsächlich jedoch, weil ab untere Mittelklasse die meisten Kisten Firmenwagen sind- aber wenn, um den Vergleich zur Bikeindustrie zu ziehen, nächstes Jahr nur noch SUVs und Kleinlaster angeboten werden und für alle anderen Modelle die Entwicklung und der Verkauf eingestellt würde, nur weil die Amis halt besonders auf SUVs stehen, dann wäre das nichts anderes, wie das, was die Bikeindustrie derzeit macht, allerdings würde der Aufschrei der Bölkerung die Autobosse sofort zur umkehr zwingen.
Ich habe nichts gegen 29", solange ich alle Inovationen weiterhin auch für 26" erhalten.


----------



## client (18. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> zu 2: GERMAN  ANGST


nö! Klare Fragen mit entsprechenden Antworten bei namenhaften Produzenten auf der Eurobike: Specialized, Schwalbe,.....


Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung vieler Bikekomponenten ansehe, dann wird doch deutlich, dass selbst nach 10 jähriger Entwicklungsarbeit, Scheibenbremsen, besonders Federgabeln, Reifen .... nicht am Ende der Entwicklung stehen sondern teilweise am Anfang, Welche Bremse erträgt denn einen einwöchigen Dauerbesuch in den Alpen ganz ohne Probleme? Und wenn es nur das nervige Quietschen ist! 
Welche Federgabel kann ich in einem mehrtages Schlammrennen ab dem zweiten Tage ohne Störungen noch benutzen, wenn ich nicht zuvor eine internsive Wartung durchführt habe?

Die sollen erst einmal die vorhandenen Probleme inovativ beseitigen, bevor die Industrie die Probleme nur in ein neues Format vergrößert.


----------



## Teguerite (18. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zum Auto ist schon passend!
> Zwar beschweren sich auch jetzt schon viele Menschen über überflüssige Entwicklungen beim PKW aber die Branche lebt doch noch im siebten Himmel -hauptsächlich jedoch, weil ab untere Mittelklasse die meisten Kisten Firmenwagen sind- aber wenn, um den Vergleich zur Bikeindustrie zu ziehen, nächstes Jahr nur noch SUVs und Kleinlaster angeboten werden und für alle anderen Modelle die Entwicklung und der Verkauf eingestellt würde, nur weil die Amis halt besonders auf SUVs stehen, dann wäre das nichts anderes, wie das, was die Bikeindustrie derzeit macht, allerdings würde der Aufschrei der Bölkerung die Autobosse sofort zur umkehr zwingen.
> Ich habe nichts gegen 29", solange ich alle Inovationen weiterhin auch für 26" erhalten.





Wieso denn? Dort passiert doch das Gegenteil.

Anstatt eine Sparte Autos sterben zu lassen hat beinahe jede Marke ihr Portfolio vergrößert und bietet von Kleinwagen bis SUV alles an. Es wurde kein Format eingestampft und man bekommt über Jahre jedes Ersatzteil, Du musst einen Golf 1 nicht wegschmeissen weil ein Stoßdämpfer schlapp macht.

Die Du auch im nächsten Post sagst: gegen Entwicklung/Fortschritt habe ich nichts, jedoch nicht auf Kosten von Kompatiblität. Von mir aus weitere Formate, jedoch nicht neue gegen alte, solange sie noch im Gebrauch sind und gerade eben verkauft wurden.


----------



## Sven339 (18. September 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das oben mehrfach gezeigte Speci ist wirklich total unförmig und sieht erzwungen aus, aber es geht halt auch anders.
> Das Bike im Anhang ist auch Rahmengröße S und die Proportionen stimmen absolut!
> MFG


 
gefällt mir auch nicht. Einfach zu viel Reifen für ein MTB. 
MFG


----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2013)

Warum reden eigentlich so Viele von 26" und 29"? Stirbt 27.5" aus?


----------



## oscar (18. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> nö! Klare Fragen mit entsprechenden Antworten bei namenhaften Produzenten auf der Eurobike: Specialized, Schwalbe,.....
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung vieler Bikekomponenten ansehe, dann wird doch deutlich, dass selbst nach 10 jähriger Entwicklungsarbeit, Scheibenbremsen, besonders Federgabeln, Reifen .... nicht am Ende der Entwicklung stehen sondern teilweise am Anfang, Welche Bremse erträgt denn einen einwöchigen Dauerbesuch in den Alpen ganz ohne Probleme? Und wenn es nur das nervige Quietschen ist!
> ...


Ohne deine Punkte entwerten zu wollen, aber da sitzen doch unterschiedliche Abteilungen oder gar Hersteller dran: Den Bremsenbereich tangiert die Laufradgröße doch nicht wirklich, ebenso vermute ich, dass die Gabelhersteller nicht viel mehr als längere Tauchrohreinheiten und vielleicht eine etwas andere Abstimmung entwickeln müssen. Die grundlegende Technologie bleibt m.E. sicher gleich.


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. September 2013)

Im Grunde ist die ganze Diskussion absolut müssig.
Wir sind KONSUMENTEN. Und das im ganz großen Stil. Dazu sind wir ALLE komplett geprägt von einem kurz-zyklischen, oftmals durch Werbung unterstützten Kaufverhalten. Die Hersteller sind doch nicht doof und wissen, mit welch einfachen Mitteln sie uns dazu bewegen können, Neues zu kaufen, obwohl das Alte noch einwandfrei funktioniert. In den letzten Jahren war das absolute Paradebeispiel für diese Idiotie - der Flachbild-Fernseher! Wieviele Leute haben ihre 100% funktionstüchtigen Röhren-Glotzen zum Wertstoffhof gebracht, weil sie was Flaches haben wollten.
Genauso im handy-Bereich! Was sind "alte" Handies im großen Stil in die Schubladen verschwunden und durch ach so notwendige Smartphones ersetzt worden?!
Und momentan hat uns die Bike-Industrie eben als die perfekte Melk-Kuh entdeckt.
Natürlich gibt es noch nen Haufen Leute, die weiterhin 26er Bikes fahren werden. Aber gerade diejenigen Interessenten, die sich jetzt sowieso ein neues Bike anschaffen wollten, lassen sich doch total easy ein MODERNES 29er oder 27,5er Bike andrehen, das gleich mal 20-30% mehr kostet als ein vergleichbares 26er.
Und übrigens - ich nehme mich da keinesfalls aus - ich habe schon den dritten Flat-TV, und auch ein 29er Bike


----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2013)

Bei mir sind in kurzer Zeit 2 flache Monitore abgeraucht, deswegen sitze ich schon längst wieder vorm alten Röhren-Monitor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (18. September 2013)

Na Hauptsache, Deine 26" Laufräder knicken nicht so leicht weg... ;-)


----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2013)

Sind selbst eingespeichte 700g-Felgen. Da hätte selbst ein Dirter Probleme, die kaputt zu bekommen.


----------



## Mirko29 (18. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bei mir sind in kurzer Zeit 2 flache Monitore abgeraucht, deswegen sitze ich schon längst wieder vorm alten Röhren-Monitor.



Dann hast du aber echt pech gehabt. Ich hab 2003 2 von Samsung gekauft. Der eine hat 8 jahre gehalten und der andere funktioniert immer noch  meine alten Röhren haben alle so nach 3 Jahren nen Gelbstich gehabt...


----------



## R.C. (19. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Da hätte selbst ein Dirter Probleme, die kaputt zu bekommen.



Sofern der Dirter kein Streeter ist, belastet er die Felgen nicht sehr stark.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (19. September 2013)

Was belastet bitte Felgen stärker als ein über/unter-rotierter 360, am besten noch mit ordentlich Weite und Höhe?


----------



## Sven339 (19. September 2013)

so, ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen und werde noch ein 26 Fully kaufen. Nächstes Jahr gibt es das bei einigen Herstellern ja erst mal nicht mehr.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. September 2013)

Na, dann hat der Thread hier ja wenigstens einem in seiner Entscheidungsfindung genützt. Oder bist Du zwischenzeitlich etwa ein 29" bzw. 650b-Rad probegefahren?


----------



## R.C. (19. September 2013)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Was belastet bitte Felgen stärker als ein über/unter-rotierter 360, am besten noch mit ordentlich Weite und Höhe?



Zum Beispiel dasselbe nicht auf 'Dreck', sondern auf Beton/Stein/Asphalt, darum der Hinweis auf Streeter.
Zum streeten braucht man die stabilsten, dann kommt Park und dann Dirt/Trail - immer abhaengig von der Fahrweise natuerlich .


----------



## Sven339 (19. September 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Na, dann hat der Thread hier ja wenigstens einem in seiner Entscheidungsfindung genützt. Oder bist Du zwischenzeitlich etwa ein 29" bzw. 650b-Rad probegefahren?


 
Ja bin beim Stadler vorbei und habe mich auch auf ein paar Räder gesetzt. Abgesehen davon, dass es blöd in kleinen Größen aussieht, kam bei mir mit den großen Reifen nicht so recht Stimmung auf und ich fühlte mich wie auf meinem Citybike. Und leicht sind die großen Reifen auch nicht. 

Werde mir jetzt voraussichtlich das kaufen, bekomme es recht günstig.
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=120&cou=DE&lang=de_DE

Das Ding hat ordentlich Zug und ist gut ausgestattet, was will man mehr. Außerdem habe ich noch Ersatzteile für die 26.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (19. September 2013)

@Sven339: dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad 

Probefahren und dann entscheiden ist für mich der einzig sinnvolle Weg. Der eine fühlt sich auf einem 29er wohler (so wie ich ) und der andere auf einem 26er (so wie du ).


----------



## Sven339 (19. September 2013)

MrMapei können ja mal zusammen fahren, wenn ich das neue Bike nächste Woche bekomme und es mir passt.


----------



## MrMapei (19. September 2013)

Ich bin bereit , aber nur wenn du mir versprichst nicht zu jammern, wenn du feststellst, dass das 29er doch das bessere Rad gewesen wäre 

Terminabsprache gern per PN


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Ja bin beim Stadler vorbei und habe mich auch auf ein paar Räder gesetzt. Abgesehen davon, dass es blöd in kleinen Größen aussieht, kam bei mir mit den großen Reifen nicht so recht Stimmung auf und ich fühlte mich wie auf meinem Citybike. Und leicht sind die großen Reifen auch nicht.
> 
> Werde mir jetzt voraussichtlich das kaufen, bekomme es recht günstig.
> http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=120&cou=DE&lang=de_DE
> ...



Sehr gut. An "da draußen" führt kein Weg vorbei. Dein Objekt der Begierde gefällt mir. Ähnlich meinem Ghost, nur viel moderner.


----------



## Sven339 (19. September 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sehr gut. An "da draußen" führt kein Weg vorbei. Dein Objekt der Begierde gefällt mir. Ähnlich meinem Ghost, nur viel moderner.


 
Ja, Ghost und Stevens haben ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten. Ich finde die Stevens aber recht unauffällig. Gut die Farbe ist nicht unbedingt meins, aber nach zwei mal fahren schaue ich da eh nicht mehr drauf. Aber ja, Ghost baut auch schöne Bikes. ;-)


----------



## horst77 (21. September 2013)

stirbt es oder stirbt es nicht... 
einfach ein aktuelles bike kaufen und die 650B durch 26" ersetzten...+ Gabel, da die meisten ja kein Federweg haben (unter 150mm ist es kein Federweg !!!  ) ersetzen.
Oder einen Rahmen kaufen und selbst ist der Biker.

Oder eben Mainstream ala bike und Mountainbike leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (23. September 2013)

War die Tage jetzt auch beim Stadler und musste dort feststellen das es nur 2 26er gab die meinen Vorstellungen entsprachen und das waren dann auch noch einzel Stücke. Dazu gesellten sich dann noch 3-4 anderen 26er Fullys und das wars. Der Rest durch die Bank weg 27,5er und 29er.
Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach meinem ersten Bike bin und ich mich durch mehrfaches langes Probefahren dazu entschieden habe 26er zu fahren, ist das mit dem Kaufen gerade echt frustrierend. Der Gedanke sich eins selber von Grund auf an zu basteln verfestigt sich immer mehr...aber naja mal gucken. 
Wenn man sich allerdings die Vorschau auf nächstes Jahr anschaut, wirds nicht besser werden mit dem Kaufen.


----------



## Edged (23. September 2013)

Schau mal bei Rose.de. 
Die haben noch je eine 26"-Produktlinie an Hts und Fullys. Noch ...


----------



## MrMapei (23. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


oder aber noch bis nächsten Juli warten, dann ist der Hype um 29er zumindest schon mal rum


----------



## Boa-P (23. September 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Rose.de.
> Die haben noch je eine 26"-Produktlinie an Hts und Fullys. Noch ...


 Danke für den Tipp, da kann man auch konfigurieren


----------



## Edged (24. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> oder aber noch bis nächsten Juli warten, dann ist der Hype um 29er zumindest schon mal rum


Ja, wird er sein. In freier Wildbahn sieht man die 29er ja eher selten.
Aber - am Wahlsonntag kamen ganze Heerscharen* an Familien mit ihren funkelnagelneuen 29ern an die Wahlurne. 
MannMannMann, sahen die Schaise aus, diese TreckingSUVs ... :kotz:

*FDP-Wähler können das nicht gewesen sein. Dafür waren's zu viele ...


----------



## SmallLutz (24. September 2013)

Also ich muß sagen,
das dieses Jahr bei meinen Touren im Harz, immer mehr 29er unterwegs waren
als 26". Ungefähr sagen 8-2 für die 29er. Nur in den Bikeparks bin ich ganz allein:-D 

Für mich war 29er die richtige Wahl. Ich fahr seid 4Jahren nur noch auf den großen
Räder und werde nicht mehr zurück wechseln und auch kein 26" mehr kaufen.


----------



## Michi-FR (25. September 2013)

Ich find auch dass 27.5 sich nicht viel anders anfühlt als 26 daher würd ich nich auf 26 zoll beharren. bin aber kein pro vielleicht isses deshalb nich so wichtig für mich ob 26 bleibt.

vg.


----------



## Mirko29 (25. September 2013)

Im Moment ist es für mich auch nicht wichtig. Das wird es erst wenn mir in  1-2 Jahren mal ein Rahmen brechen sollte und der Austauschrahmen, oder der neue Rahmen im selben Einsatzbereich, nurnoch in 650B verfügbar ist. Dann kann ich mir nämlich noch ne neue Gabel und neue Laufräder dazukaufen und eventuell top funktionierenden Kram einmotten...


----------



## Sven339 (25. September 2013)

So ich habs getan und mir heute noch ein 26er gekauft. Ich denke nicht, dass ich die nächsten 10 Jahre Probleme mit Ersatzteilen haben werde.


----------



## nepo (26. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> oder aber noch bis nächsten Juli warten, dann ist der Hype um 29er zumindest schon mal rum



Hat das nicht vor drei Jahren jemand mal hier behauptet?

Was ist eigentlich aus dem schönen, an jeden Thread anpassbaren, Zitat geworden???
(29er taugen nix...)

Ach da isser ja:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7451248&postcount=2
bzw. hier zum Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (26. September 2013)

Ach ja noch eine wichtige Meinung einer im Forum einst hochgeachteten Person:



Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Nein. 29er sind nix.
> 
> Ich habe neulich mit einem Fachmann gesprochen. Der meinte, dass sich  weltweit die 29er nicht ansatzweise durchgesetzt haben. Und alle Leute  immer noch 26er kaufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2013)

Beide waren und sind klassische Spam-Querulanten und Accountwiedergänger


----------



## nepo (26. September 2013)

Ach jetzt hab ich endlich gefunden, wonach ich schon so lange gesucht habe 



4mate schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich das, denn: EIN GUTES FAHRRAD HAT NIEMALS 28 ZOLL RÄDER SONDERN IMMER UND AUSSCHLIESSLICH 26 ZOLL.



Wusste ich doch, dass die Worte von dir waren.


----------



## oscar (26. September 2013)

Und eine Schimanoschaltung!


----------



## MrMapei (26. September 2013)




----------



## dickerbert (26. September 2013)

Will man hier nun 4mate anprangern, dass er/sie/es seine Meinung wechselt?! Aus allen Möglichkeiten wählt er/sie/es stets diejenige aus, die am meisten Zwietracht sät. Mit persönlicher Meinung hat das doch nichts zu tun. 
So sind Katzen eben und durch die Krawatte wirkt es seriös. Ich glaube Katzen, die Krawatten tragen


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Ach jetzt hab ich endlich gefunden, wonach ich schon so lange gesucht habe
> 
> 
> > *4mate*
> ...


 Punkt für dich!

Das war vor 2 Jahren. Heute würde ich sagen: 
EIN GUTES FAHRRAD HAT NIEMALS 28 ODER 29* ZOLL RÄDER 
SONDERN IMMER UND AUSSCHLIESSLICH 26 ODER 27,5 ZOLL 

*Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel: 
29 zöllige sind im Race- und Marathonbereich schlichtweg die bessere Wahl


----------



## 4mate (26. September 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Will man hier nun 4mate anprangern, dass er/sie/es seine Meinung wechselt?! Aus allen Möglichkeiten wählt er/sie/es stets diejenige aus, die am meisten Zwietracht sät. Mit persönlicher Meinung hat das doch nichts zu tun.
> So sind Katzen eben und durch die Krawatte wirkt es seriös. Ich glaube Katzen, die Krawatten tragen


Vielen Dank für die erwärmenden  Worten!  
 Er/sie/es ist 'fast' richtig: Wir sind allerdings zu Viert!


----------



## Sven339 (26. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Punkt für dich!
> 
> Das war vor 2 Jahren. Heute würde ich sagen:
> EIN GUTES FAHRRAD HAT NIEMALS 28 ODER 29* ZOLL RÄDER
> ...


 
na klar, weil es uns Hobbiefahrern ja auf 2 Sekunden ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (26. September 2013)

Moment, 2 Sekunden vor den Anderen am Thresen zu stehen, sind entscheidende Sekunden.


----------



## Sven339 (26. September 2013)

na klar, wer hat den Längsten?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (26. September 2013)

Den längsten... Radstand? 29er Natürlich!


----------



## RetroRider (26. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Punkt für dich!
> 
> Das war vor 2 Jahren. Heute würde ich sagen:
> EIN GUTES FAHRRAD HAT NIEMALS 28 ODER 29* ZOLL RÄDER
> ...



Warum nicht 26,5 Zoll?


----------



## Edged (26. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Warum nicht 26,5 Zoll?


Geh nach Mittelerde zum Missionieren ... 

Oder frag im Zollamt nach.


----------



## William Foster (27. September 2013)

Stirbt 26 Zoll aus?

Morgen jedenfalls noch nicht, denn dann wird ein Raleigh Max Cromo 100 neu aufgebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven339 (27. September 2013)

Ja, ist schon erstaunlich. Ich repariere gerade mein altes Bike von 2004 und es gibt noch alles zu kaufen. So what ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (29. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q"]36er stair ride - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## doodlez (29. September 2013)

schön wenn man das kann aber dieser 29er sehen so hässlich aus, das die stylepolizei noch nicht dazwischengegangen ist ist ein wunder


----------



## nepo (29. September 2013)

Ohne den Link angeklickt zu haben. Der Name des Links ist dir irgendwie aufgefallen?


----------



## Haferstroh (29. September 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Ohne den Link angeklickt zu haben. Der Name des Links ist die irgendwie aufgefallen?





Sollte nur demonstrieren was durch große Laufräder auf einmal machbar ist, auch wenn "Extrembeispiel"


----------



## 4mate (29. September 2013)




----------



## nepo (29. September 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Sollte nur demonstrieren was durch große Laufräder auf einmal machbar ist, auch wenn "Extrembeispiel"



ging um die Reaktion auf deinen Link


----------



## MrMapei (29. September 2013)

Also das 2. Video von @4mate ist ja der Hammer 

kein Wunder, wenn die 26er aussterben , bei jeder Kuhle hat das 29er mehr Vorsprung und bei den großen Kanten rollt das 29er einfach drüber, während das 26er streikt.

Geahnt habe ich so was ja schon immer, aber das es so krass ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> schön wenn man das kann aber dieser 29er sehen so hässlich aus, das die stylepolizei noch nicht dazwischengegangen ist ist ein wunder



Nach 2 Monaten auf einem 29 ändert sich das. Ich finde 26er nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Ianus (29. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Also das 2. Video von @4mate ist ja der Hammer
> 
> kein Wunder, wenn die 26er aussterben , bei jeder Kuhle hat das 29er mehr Vorsprung und bei den großen Kanten rollt das 29er einfach drüber, während das 26er streikt.
> 
> Geahnt habe ich so was ja schon immer, aber das es so krass ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht



Wenn man natürlich wie ein Sack auf dem Bike sitzt spielt das natürlich schon ein Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (29. September 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich wie ein Sack auf dem Bike sitzt spielt das natürlich schon ein Rolle


Ja gibt es denn noch eine andere Methode? 



gesendet nicht mit Ei-Phone aber Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stfee (29. September 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nach 2 Monaten auf einem 29 ändert sich das. Ich finde 26er nicht mehr schön.



Diese Erfahrung teile ich ganz und gar nicht! Auch nach mehr als 2700km auf meinem 29er nicht!  Das 29er ist ein Arbeitspferd mit definierten Aufgaben, mein 26" ist für den Spaß und zum Vergnügen da!


----------



## Stfee (29. September 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Also das 2. Video von @_4mate_ ist ja der Hammer
> 
> kein Wunder, wenn die 26er aussterben , bei jeder Kuhle hat das 29er mehr Vorsprung und bei den groÃen Kanten rollt das 29er einfach drÃ¼ber, wÃ¤hrend das 26er streikt.
> 
> Geahnt habe ich so was ja schon immer, aber das es so krass ist, hÃ¤tte ich nicht gedacht



Das so ein 29er MTB schneller rollt als eine 26â glaube ich gerne, meines tut es auch, aber leider nur auf der StraÃe. Dort ist es tatsÃ¤chlich richtig schnell - eine echte Vortiebsmaschine!

Im GelÃ¤nde sieht das vÃ¶llig anderes aus. Lass ich es auf den Trails rocken, wird mein 29er schnell sehr unruhig und ist kaum zu kontrollieren. Dementsprechend anstrengend und unentspannt ist das Fahren. Habe ich wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt noch das GefÃ¼hl flott unterwegs zu sein, sprechen die Anzeigen schon eine andere Sprache. Beim Auswerten am Computer war ich dann mit meinem 12,4kg 26â Remedy deutlich schneller, als mit meinem 10,8kg 29er Reaction GTC Pro. Auf meiner langen Hausstrecke waren ca. 8%, bei gleichem mittleren Puls und unter gleichen Voraussetzungen, bei einer Bereifung zugunsten meines 29er's. 

FÃ¼r mich ist das 29er eine groÃe EnttÃ¤uschung, was seine MTB-QualitÃ¤ten anlangt. Nur um Ã¼ber Wald- und Flurwege zu fahren brauche ich kein MTB. Da tut's auch ein leichtes Hollandrad zur Not oder eben ein Crosser.  

Aber ich will das mal ganz deutlich sagen: FÃ¼r mich ist mein 29er, ein Crosserersatz mit lÃ¤ngeren Federweg und der MÃ¶glichkeit breitere Reifen aufzuziehen. Insbesondere da mein 29er meine Winterschlampe ist und ich 2,25 Matsch- und Spikereifen aufziehen mÃ¶chte.

Und es hatte als eines von drei regelmÃ¤Ãig gefahrenen RÃ¤dern eine Laufleistung von ca. 2500km 8/2012-8/2013.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2013)

Du vergleichst ein HT mit einem Fully? Ich bin mit meinem 29er schneller. Egal welche Strecke...


----------



## doodlez (29. September 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ein HT mit einem Fully? Ich bin mit meinem 29er schneller. Egal welche Strecke...



bald kommt noch in den Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit Threads eine weitere Komponente dazu und zwar Raddurchmesser, finde es langweilig wenn einer kommt und meint er könnte schneller fahren blos weil die Reifrn größer sind, das gleiche schafft man auch mit einer anderen Übersetzung


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2013)

Ist so. Gemessen auf verschiedenen Strecken!


----------



## Stfee (29. September 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Du vergleichst ein HT mit einem Fully? Ich bin mit meinem 29er schneller. Egal welche Strecke...



Genau das hatte ich erwartet, bei mir ist es aber umgekehrt, dementsprechend enttäuscht bin ich. 8% sind Welten. Insbesondere da mir gerade einfällt, dass die Strecke doch nicht identisch waren. Ich habe mit dem 29er einen sehr engen und schwierigen Downhill weggelassen und bin nur den dazugehörigen Uphill hinuntergefahren.

Ja ich vergleiche ein 150/160mm All Mountain/Eunduro mit einem Race-HT, das sollte eine klare Sache sein, ist es auch, nur halt nicht so wie erwartet.


----------



## doodlez (29. September 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist so. Gemessen auf verschiedenen Strecken!



Tagesform und Windstärke war natürlich auch immer gleich, natürlich kann man davon ausgehen das man bei gleicher Leistung und gleichem Gang und Trittfrequenz auf ebener Fläche ohne Umwelteinflüsse schneller sein sollte, aber es kommt auch auf den Luftwiderstand an, irgendwann ist der so hoch das man bei verschiedenen Reifengrößen einfach nur noch verschiedene Gänge benutzt

ohne Umwelteinflüße und gleicher Gang + gleiche Trittfrequenz

große Räder.

Pro.

höhere Endgeschwindigkeit

Contra 

größerer Kraftaufwand bei der Beschleunigung

Bei kleineren Rädern genau anders rum, bei Bergauf sehe ich genau so vor und Nachteile, wobei eher Nachteile der größeren Räder eher zum tragen kommen


----------



## Stfee (30. September 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> Tagesform und Windstärke war natürlich auch immer gleich, natürlich kann man davon ausgehen das man bei gleicher Leistung und gleichem Gang und Trittfrequenz auf ebener Fläche ohne Umwelteinflüsse schneller sein sollte, aber es kommt auch auf den Luftwiderstand an, irgendwann ist der so hoch das man bei verschiedenen Reifengrößen einfach nur noch verschiedene Gänge benutzt



 Ich fahre nach ca. 800m in Wald und dann fast nur durch Wald, also kein Wind. Der Vergleich fand nach einem Ruhetag, an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen vor 3 Wochen statt. Den schnelleren zweiten Tag auf dem 29er. Der mittlere Puls unterschied sich um einen Schlag zu Gunsten des 29er. Der mittlere TF war um den Wert 3 höher bei der 26"-Fahrt als bei der 29er Fahrt. Beide Werte     sind in der normalen Abweichung. Ich fahre gleichen XT-10 fach Antriebe auf beiden Rädern. Beim Cube habe ich XT-Kurbel und Kassette Ende August 2013 nachgerüstet.

Ich fuhr mit den Orginalreifen, die das 29er klar bevorteilen Rocket Ron/ Racing Ralf zu Bontrager XP4 Team Issue. Ich benutzte die Orginallaufrädern, die Bontrager sind schwer ca. 1900g. das Cube hat eine Kombi aus Xt-Nabe und Alexrims Zx 24 (Gewicht unbekannt,)

Die Strecke ist 33km lang und hat knapp 1000hm und Steigungen mit bis zu 30% und besteht aus einer Abfloge von mehr oder weniger techninschen und fließenden Trails, Downhills und den notwendigen Uphills mit Zwischenstücken auf Waldautobahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (30. September 2013)

naja wenn man es ausrechnen wollte, bräuchte man noch den Energieverbrauch von beiden Fahrten, denn Geschwindigkeit ist zwar höher, der energieverbrauch aber wohl auch


----------



## Stfee (30. September 2013)

Hier ist Schluss für mich! 

Ich weiß wozu 29er taugt und wozu nicht. 

Ich habe mein 29er als *Crosserersatz* gekauft und dafür taugt es. Im *Gelände* taugt es mir *nicht*! Vielleicht wenn ich die schreckliche Rock Shox Reba Gabel austausche, aber eine Fox ist mir nach wie zu teuer, obwohl wir sind schon bei 752 angelangt.  

Ich bin *schneller* und es macht mir *mehr* *Spaß* im Gelande mit meinem *26"*.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. September 2013)

Evtl. hast du keine gute Fahrtechnik mit dem HT....


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. September 2013)

Stfee schrieb:


> Hier ist Schluss für mich!
> 
> Ich weiß wozu 29er taugt und wozu nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## client (30. September 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir noch darüber diskutieren, ob der Fahrer mehr Energie benötigt, wenn er das 29" Vorderrad über Hindernisse heben muß.

Eines bleibt doch unbestritten, das 29" MTB wiegt bei vergleichbaren Finanzeinsatz ca. 1,5 kg mehr!
Das ist in dem Gewichtsnachteil der Federgabel, den Laufrädern, dem Rahmen und der Leitungs-/Kabellänge u.a. begründet.

Bezogen auf mein Körpergewicht sind das 2,3% Mehrgewicht, die ich durch die Gegend wuchten müsste.
Wenn ich das Mehrgewicht den Wallberg am Tegernsee fast fünf Kilometer hochhebeln darf, dann wird mir auch das immer wieder als Vorteil gepriesene leichte Überwinden von Hindernissen mit dem 29" Bike (was auf der Schotterauffahrt kaum Vorteile bringt) nicht den deutlichen Mehrverbrauch meiner Energiereserven kompensieren. Mehr Radgewicht und höherer Schwerpunkt bedeutet bei langsamer Fahrt bergauf zusätzlich mehr Körpereinsatz um das Rad in Gleichgewicht zu halten, was zusätzlich mehr Energieeinsatz gegenüber dem leichten 26" MTB bedeutet.

Und nun kommt ihr.......


----------



## bronks (30. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> ... Bezogen auf mein Körpergewicht sind das 2,3% Mehrgewicht ...
> 
> Und nun kommt ihr.......


Ich komme gerne! 

Mit den 2,3% kann man seine gleichstarken Mitfahrer richtig fertigmachen und demoralisieren. Alle 10 Sekunden fährt man denen im 10%igen etwa 70cm davon und die können nichts dagegen unternehmen. Entweder lassen sie abreissen oder heizen sich so auf, daß sie abreissen lassen müssen. 

Sowas läßt sich nicht schönrechnen und schönreden schon garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (30. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich komme gerne!
> 
> Mit den 2,3% kann man seine gleichstarken Mitfahrer richtig fertigmachen und demoralisieren. Alle 10 Sekunden fährt man denen im 10%igen etwa 70cm davon und die können nichts dagegen unternehmen. Entweder lassen sie abreissen oder heizen sich so auf, daß sie abreissen lassen müssen.
> 
> Sowas läßt sich nicht schönrechnen und schönreden schon garnicht.



Könntest Du mir das bei einer Strecke von rd. 100 km und ca. 2500 hm in Müsliriegel umrechnen?

Das Nahrungsmehrgewicht müsste ich ja auch noch einrechnen, man-oh-man, steckt vielleicht auch die Sportnahrungsindustrie hinter dem 29" Trend?

Hat eigentlich schon die Waldbesitzer-Lobby eine Bodenschadensverminderung durch die 29" Räder vermeldet.


----------



## doodlez (30. September 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich komme gerne!
> 
> Mit den 2,3% kann man seine gleichstarken Mitfahrer richtig fertigmachen und demoralisieren. Alle 10 Sekunden fährt man denen im 10%igen etwa 70cm davon und die können nichts dagegen unternehmen. Entweder lassen sie abreissen oder heizen sich so auf, daß sie abreissen lassen müssen.
> 
> Sowas läßt sich nicht schönrechnen und schönreden schon garnicht.



dazu kommt noch das man wendiger ist mit 26"


----------



## veganpunk (30. September 2013)

client schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir noch darüber diskutieren, ob der Fahrer mehr Energie benötigt, wenn er das 29" Vorderrad über Hindernisse heben muß.
> 
> Eines bleibt doch unbestritten, das 29" MTB wiegt bei vergleichbaren Finanzeinsatz ca. 1,5 kg mehr!
> Das ist in dem Gewichtsnachteil der Federgabel, den Laufrädern, dem Rahmen und der Leitungs-/Kabellänge u.a. begründet.
> ...


1,5kg mehr? Ne, danke! Soll ich mich todschleppen? Ich bleib bei 26"


----------



## moxrox (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich will das 29er nicht schlecht reden und es hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber vor kurzem schaute ich mir bei youtube einige videos an die den Vergleich von 29 vs 26 in der Praxis zeigen und bei einigen streubten sich bei mir die Haare....

Unter anderem sah ich mir ein video von BikeRadar an, ein richtig großes online Magazin für RR/MTB, und dachte mir das gibts doch nicht.

Klickt auf das Video, hört euch die Kommentare jeweils zu 29/26 an und dann schaut einmal auf die Trittfrequenz.  (vor allem ab Minute 1:00)


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWl6BsMbnjo&html5=1"]26 vs 29: Traction - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mirko29 (1. Oktober 2013)

Das ist so ziemlich das lächerlichste Werbevideo für 29er, das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe... Geradezu peinlich.


----------



## AlexMC (1. Oktober 2013)

Ab 2014 geht das alles nur noch mit 27,5 und größer :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKoajXr3SAI"]Das Wunderrad 3000 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dickerbert (1. Oktober 2013)

Großartiges Video!


----------



## doodlez (1. Oktober 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Ich will das 29er nicht schlecht reden und es hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber vor kurzem schaute ich mir bei youtube einige videos an die den Vergleich von 29 vs 26 in der Praxis zeigen und bei einigen streubten sich bei mir die Haare....
> 
> Unter anderem sah ich mir ein video von BikeRadar an, ein richtig großes online Magazin für RR/MTB, und dachte mir das gibts doch nicht.
> 
> ...


 

selten so viel Schrott gehört und gesehn


----------



## client (1. Oktober 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Ich will das 29er nicht schlecht reden und es hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber vor kurzem schaute ich mir bei youtube einige videos an die den Vergleich von 29 vs 26 in der Praxis zeigen und bei einigen streubten sich bei mir die Haare....
> 
> Unter anderem sah ich mir ein video von BikeRadar an, ein richtig großes online Magazin für RR/MTB, und dachte mir das gibts doch nicht.
> 
> ...


Wer es nötig hat mit so einem Film ein Produkt in den Himmel zu heben, dass angeblich fast nur Vorteile gegenüber dem 26" Bike hat, der hat sich selbst den größten Bärendienst erwiesen.
Wer als unvoreingenommener und nicht werksgesponsorter Biker selbst getestet und verglichen hat, der kann über diesen Film nur noch lachen.
Haben Raucher nicht auch eine viel längere Lebenserwartung, als die Genussverweigerer.
In diesem Film zeigt die Branche und besonders die Bikepresse ihr wahres Gesicht.
Brechen die Verkaufzahlen der 29" MTBs ein, ist die Not so groß, dass so ein Müll ins Internet gesetzt wird.
Das Specialized sein Logo dafür hergibt ist nicht verwunderlich.
Hatte mir doch zu Beginn des planwirtschaftlich anmutenden Industriezwangs ein Weltcup- Rennfahrer aus dem Speci- Lager noch gesagt, was soll er machen, wenn sein Arbeitgeber die "Arbeitsmittel stellt. 
Am Ende seiner Sport-Karriere könnte ein Rennfahrer dergleichen auch einmal öffentlich verkünden.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ein nicht werksgesponsorte Biker und ich steige nicht mehr auf ein 26er. Gerade bei Steigungen macht das 29er jedes 26 fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (1. Oktober 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich bin ein nicht werksgesponsorte Biker und ich steige nicht mehr auf ein 26er. Gerade bei Steigungen macht das 29er jedes 26 fertig!



kommt auf den untergrund, länge und steigung an, nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich vergleiche immer die gleichen Steigungen auf der Hausrunde. Musste bei 3 Steigungen auf einem 26 absteigen und auf einem 29 nicht!


----------



## F4B1 (1. Oktober 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> kommt auf den untergrund, länge und steigung an, nicht mehr und nicht weniger


Und auf die Art, wie man bergauf tritt. Wiegetritt wie beim Rennrad geht mit den 29er besser. Das muss man über den 26"er halt schon deutlich zentraler sein. Geht beides, auch schnell.


----------



## doodlez (1. Oktober 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche immer die gleichen Steigungen auf der Hausrunde. Musste bei 3 Steigungen auf einem 26 absteigen und auf einem 29 nicht!



deswegen sag ich ja auch untergrund usw ... naja liegt vllt au an der fahrtechnik


----------



## client (2. Oktober 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche immer die gleichen Steigungen auf der Hausrunde. Musste bei 3 Steigungen auf einem 26 absteigen und auf einem 29 nicht!



Ich hatte früher auch schon diverse 26" Bikes mit denen ich auch auf meiner Hausrunde große Probleme an diversen Steigungen hatte. Mit meinem aktuellen 26" Bike habe ich null Probleme an den selben Steigungen.

Nicht hauptsächlich die 29" Radgröße gegenüber der 26", sondern vielmehr die Rahmengeometrie und die perfekte Einstellung der Sitzposition, die mögliche Trittfrequenz, sowie die Reifen und der Reifendruck sind viel wichtiger!
Das kann jeder sehr schnell selbst ausprobieren, an leicht zu tauschenden Biketeilen.
Ändert zum Test die Lenkerhöhe, die Lenkerbreite und vor allem die Vorbaulänge und schon habt ihr ein vollkommen anderes Bike.
Spielt mit verschiedenen Reifenfabrikaten, mit Schlauch oder ohne und auch mit dem Reifendruck. Auch das verändert das selbe Rad extrem!
Ich habe den ganzen Blödsinn immer wieder finanziert und auch große Unterschiede dadurch -bezogen auf mein Fahrkönnen- festgestellt.

Was dem 29" alles zugeschrieben (angedichtet) wird, das zeigt doch der Film auf lächerliche Weise.
Fast jeder ist doch von seinen neuen Errungenschaften überzeugt und deshalb in einer Art Betriebsblindheit, bis die Gier auf das Neue abgeflaut ist. Dann kommt die Realität zürück und eine neue Sicht auf das 29" Bike.
Fast jeder findet seine neue Freundin extrem erotisch und hübsch, warum nur endet diese Haltung meistens schon nach wenigen Jahren.
Warum nur lehnen so viele Menschen nach wenigen Jahre plötzlich die Partnerin oder den Partner ganz ab!
Nicht weil man wieder klarer denken kann, sondern weil die Nutzen/Kostenbetrachtung sachlicher und ehrlicher stattfindet nachdem der Hormonschleier gefallen ist.
Wer viele Jahre mit dem 26" Bike, vielleicht sogar einem älteren Baujahr durch die Landschaft geflogen ist, der findet jedes neue Bike besser und wenn es dann halt größere Räder hat, dann liegt das halt hauptsächlich an den Rädern.
Ich bleibe dabei, in wenigen Jahren wird sich die Masse ihr 26" Bike zurückwünschen!


----------



## NobbyRalph (2. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> ...Ich bleibe dabei, in wenigen Jahren wird sich die Masse ihr 26" Bike zurückwünschen!


 
Warum sollte das so sein?


----------



## Su1dakra (2. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Warum sollte das so sein?



Weil's die Industrie so will.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher auch schon diverse 26" Bikes mit denen ich auch auf meiner Hausrunde große Probleme an diversen Steigungen hatte. Mit meinem aktuellen 26" Bike habe ich null Probleme an den selben Steigungen.
> 
> Nicht hauptsächlich die 29" Radgröße gegenüber der 26", sondern vielmehr die Rahmengeometrie und die perfekte Einstellung der Sitzposition, die mögliche Trittfrequenz, sowie die Reifen und der Reifendruck sind viel wichtiger!
> Das kann jeder sehr schnell selbst ausprobieren, an leicht zu tauschenden Biketeilen.
> ...



Hast du ein 29er schon mal gefahren?


----------



## client (2. Oktober 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hast du ein 29er schon mal gefahren?


Sehr intensiv sogar.
Mein Freund fährt das aktuelle s-works epic in 29". Das durfte ich im Wechsel mit meinem immer wieder mit ihm zusammen testen!
Ich besitze das 26" s-works epic allerdings sehr viel leichter als das Serien- s-works.

Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die ihr Fantasie bemühen müssen, um über Produkte zu schreiben, die sie nur vom Sehen her kennen.

Ich kenne das dumme Geschwätz zu genüge beim Autothema, auch dazu kann ich (nach ca. über 1,6 Mio km Fahrerfahrung) über die meisten Presseartikel wirklich nur meinen Kopf schütteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Nicht weil man wieder klarer denken kann, sondern weil die Nutzen/Kostenbetrachtung sachlicher und ehrlicher stattfindet nachdem der Hormonschleier gefallen ist.



Da ich die 29er schon von der Optik her übelst grottig finde, wird bei mir bereits der erste, der emotionale Schritt in diese Richtung gar nicht stattfinden.
Dass die Sitzposition, die Geometrie oder die Bereifung einen wesentlich größeren Einfluß auf das Fahrgefühl haben, das werden vermutlich nichtmal die Redakteure bestreiten, die den 29ern irgendwelche Vorteile andichten.
Das Thema erinnert an den Rollwiderstand, da will auch jeder Veränderungen im Bereich +/- 5% spüren können 
Für sehr große Fahrer, die mit XL-Rahmen und fast oben herausfallender Sattelstütze unterwegs sind mag 29" noch einen Unterschied machen, für den Rest gibt es wesentlich wichtigere Stellschrauben, die leider oft vernachlässigt werden wie man in den entsprechenden Themen gut sehen kann.


----------



## F4B1 (2. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Für sehr große Fahrer, die mit XL-Rahmen und fast oben herausfallender Sattelstütze unterwegs sind mag 29" noch einen Unterschied machen,


Und selbst da muss man das Problem dann erstmal gelöst kriegen. Das größere Fahrer im Race Bereich (egal ob Straße, CX oder XC)mit mehr Sattelüberhöhung fahren als kleinere ist halt auch nicht reiner Zufall. Bräuchte man ein horizontales oder sogar aufsteigendes Oberrohr. Oder man kürzt den Leuten die langen Arme.


----------



## Zaskar01 (2. Oktober 2013)

Sind die 26er nun endlich ausgestorben?

Scheinen sich ja fürchterlich ans Leben zu klammern.


----------



## Edged (2. Oktober 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Bräuchte man ein horizontales oder sogar aufsteigendes Oberrohr.



Alles schon da gewesen  : http://www.mtb-museum.de/bikes/90/bikes90.htm


----------



## client (2. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Da ich die 29er schon von der Optik her übelst grottig finde, wird bei mir bereits der erste, der emotionale Schritt in diese Richtung gar nicht stattfinden.



http://iamspecialized.com/xc-mtb/ph...nal-world-cup-round-in-hafjell--norway#/11655

Warum die nur so weit über dem Lenker hängt, obwohl der Anstieg doch ganz überschaubar steil ist!
Weil die 29" Bikes so problemlos jeden Berg hochfahren?


----------



## bronks (2. Oktober 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ... Für sehr große Fahrer, die mit XL-Rahmen und fast oben herausfallender Sattelstütze unterwegs sind mag 29" noch einen Unterschied machen ...


Sorry, Notbremse! 

Für genau diese sehr grossen Fahrer sind die 29er Fullies absolute Geometriegurken. Entweder haben Diese einen Knick im Sitzrohr oder das Sitzrohr beginnt nicht am Tretlagergehäuse. Das führt zwangsweise dazu, daß der Sitzwinkel immer flacher wird, je weiter man die Sattelstütze rauszieht.

Je länger die Beine sind, desto steiler muß der Sitzwinkel sein, denn Langbeiner treten so ziemlich mit fast durchgestreckten Beinen, was sich dadurch ergibt, daß die so extrem schlauen Fahrradhersteller so ziemlich durch die Reihe Zwergwuchskurbeln mit lachhaften 17,5 länge verbauen. 

Grossen Leuten bringt ein 29er nur den minimalen Vorteil, daß der schwerpunkt nicht so weit über den Achsen liegt, aber sonst ist es für den kleinen Durchschnittfahrer mit kurzen Stummelbeinchen designed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

@hitchhiker:

Jo, das gilt aber doch nur für Zwerge. Ein 2m-Mann mit 26" Rädern am 23"-Rahmen sieht genauso bescheuert aus. Bei 1,80-1,90 geht wohl beides: Je extremer die Körpergröße, desto komischer sieht das andere Extrem bei der Laufradgröße halt aus.


----------



## IRONworkX (2. Oktober 2013)

Es sollte jeder seine Erfahrung machen. 
Es machen alle Größen Sinn!
Mein AM und auch das Enduro für 2014 rollt auf 26", da ich 27,5" und 29" nach ausgiebigen Tests (nicht auf nur 2 Bikes) für mich als untauglich befunden habe.
Genau, wie mit 2x10, 1x11...kommen viele damit klar und sind scheinbar zufrieden. 
Ich nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich ja auch so. Die Ansicht, man könne das in diesem Thread ein-für-allemal verbindlich für alle klären, finde ich unsinnig. Deswegen stören mich Pauschalaussagen wie die obige. 

Beispiele (Beat möge es mir nachsehen, dass ich seine klasse Räder als Beispiel zitiere, ohne vorher zu fragen):
Eindeutig häßlich proportioniert.

Beispiele für monströse 26"-Räder herauszusuchen spare ich mir jetzt.


----------



## client (2. Oktober 2013)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Es sollte jeder seine Erfahrung machen.
> Es machen alle GrÃ¶Ãen Sinn!
> Mein AM und auch das Enduro fÃ¼r 2014 rollt auf 26", da ich 27,5" und 29" nach ausgiebigen Tests (nicht auf nur 2 Bikes) fÃ¼r mich als untauglich befunden habe.
> Genau, wie mit 2x10, 1x11...kommen viele damit klar und sind scheinbar zufrieden.
> Ich nicht


Es wÃ¤re nur lobenswert wenn einen die Ã¼berzeugten 29" Ritter nicht immer diese Erfahrung, das eigene GefÃ¼hl und den eigenen Verstand in Abreden stellen wÃ¼rden, wenn man kritisch oder ablehnend Ã¼ber 29" MTBs schreibt.
Alleine die Frage, ob ich schon einmal mit einem 29" Bike gefahren bin, beinhaltet ja bereits die Unterstellung ich hÃ¤tte vermutlich nicht aus dem Schatz der eigenen Erfahrung berichtet.

Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, die FÃ¼rredner rechtfertigen nur vor sich selbst ihre Kaufentscheidung, indem sie stÃ¤ndig gegenÃ¼ber Kritikern das neue 29" MTB in den Himmel loben.

Jeder soll fahre womit er glÃ¼cklich ist, nur sollte die Industrie einen ordentlich funktionierenden Markt im 26" Segment auch weiter erhalten und nicht kÃ¼nstlich sterben lassen. Das gehÃ¶rt mehr in den Bereich der Planwirtschaft. Das hat mit Marktwirtschaft nichts zu tun.
WÃ¼rde diese Industrie ein noch bezahlbares (3000-5000â¬), sehr leichtes 26 " MTB mit leistungsstarken, nicht quischenden Bremsen und einer wartungsarmen Federung mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 7- 8 kg anbieten, dann wÃ¼rde sich zeigen, wie groÃ der echte 29" Bedarf ist! Ich wÃ¼rde bei solchen EntwicklungssprÃ¼ngen nicht alle 4-5 Jahre ein neues Rad aufbauen, sondern alle 2-3 Jahre. 
Das 29" hÃ¤tte sicherlich parallel einen Platz im Markt gefunden, auch ohne die lustigen Filme, 
Warum nur hat ein Laden wie Specialized dieses Entwicklungsfeld fÃ¼r 26" MTBs aufgegeben! Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Geplante Obsoleszenz halt, wie bei den vielen neuen Innenlager- und Steuersatzstandards, der Erhöhung der Ritzelanzahlen, den ständigen Modellwechseln. Dass große Firmen nicht nach dem Nutzen für den Verbraucher fragen, ist doch klar.

Aber man muss ja nicht alles mitmachen. Wir sind doch mit guten Rädern versorgt, die im Grunde noch eine ganze Weile halten. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben: Wer sichergehen will, sein 26"-Rad noch lange mit gewohnt gutem Material betreiben zu können, muss sich halt ein paar Teile auf Lager legen und nach und nach verbrauchen. Geht allerdings nur dann, wenn man sich selber genügend sicher ist, dass man nicht doch in Kürze ein neues Rad will, das dann einen anderen Standard hat. Wer sich ohnehin alle zwei Jahre ein neues Rad aufbaut, braucht sicherlich nicht zu hamstern.


----------



## R.C. (2. Oktober 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Geplante Obsoleszenz



'Geplante Obsolenzenz' heisst, dass ein Produkt nur eine gewisse Zeit funktioniert (danach geht es kaputt bzw. ist nicht mehr benutzbar), nicht, dass es von einem neueren Produkt bzw. 'Standard' abgeloest wird. 
Die Einfuehrung eines neuen Standards ist ganz 'normale' Obsoleszenz.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte es im weiteren Sinne. Okay, also dann Obsoleszenz. Also auch, den Verbraucher dazu zu bringen, bestimmte Sachen, die eigentlich noch gut sind, nicht mehr zu benutzen, weil er sich nach neuerem, (vermeintlich) besserem sehnt (sog. psychische Obsoleszenz).("Der neue Rahmen sieht soooooo geil aus, der mussssssss her!) Und da passen dann eben die alten Anbauteile nicht mehr (hier wieder funktionelle Obsoleszenz).


----------



## RetroRider (2. Oktober 2013)

Von Surly wird's auch 2014 noch 26er-MTBs mit Cantisockeln, BSA-Tretlagergehäuse, klassischem Ahead-Steuerrohr und Schnellspanner-Ausfallenden geben. Aber das ist halt Nix für Marketing-Opfer. Der Witz ist, daß sich Marketing-Opfer darüber aufregen, daß sie Marketing-Opfer sind.


----------



## moxrox (2. Oktober 2013)

Geplante Obsoleszenz bedeutet, dass die Lebensdauer von Herstellern absichtlich reduziert wird. Sprich, geplanter Verschleiss oder eingebaute Schwachstellen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geplante_Obsoleszenz


----------



## IRONworkX (2. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, die Fürredner rechtfertigen nur vor sich selbst ihre Kaufentscheidung, indem sie ständig gegenüber Kritikern das neue 29" MTB in den Himmel loben.
> 
> Warum nur hat ein Laden wie Specialized dieses Entwicklungsfeld für 26" MTBs aufgegeben! Ich verstehe es nicht.



So ist das nunmal. Für die meisten, oft Specifahrer, gilt: Das Beste ist, was ich fahre, ansonsten hätten sie einen Fehlkauf zuzugeben, was in der Eisdielengesellschaft gar nicht geht. Dabei baut Speci kaum gescheite Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (2. Oktober 2013)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Dabei baut Speci kaum gescheite Räder



Stimmt, deshalb habe ich auch immer nur den Rahmen gekauft und mir das Rad selbst aufgebaut. Für weniger Geld halt besseres Material.

Aber im Ernst, ich habe mich gerade an die "Großen" "Tophersteller" orientiert, weil zumindest die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist (war), dass die lange Zeit Ersatzteile vorhalten und der Laden morgen nicht Pleite ist.

Die Technik ist aber trotzdem nicht soooooo schlecht.
Die Lagerstandzeiten am Hinterbau, die Dämpferwartungszeit und die Folgen am Rahmen nach Stürzen waren bisher wirklich sorgenfrei!
Das die Rahmen sehr teuer sind, dass steht ausser Frage, aber was willste Du mit der Kohle machen, bei 1-2 % Zinsgewinn. Raus damit, nur weiß ich seit der 29" Entwicklung nicht mehr in welches Bike ich Geld versenken sollte. 
Ich kann mich mit dem 29" Zeug einfach nicht anfreunden!!!


----------



## moxrox (2. Oktober 2013)

"Raus damit, nur weiÃ ich seit der 29" Entwicklung nicht mehr in welches Bike ich Geld versenken sollte. 
Ich kann mich mit dem 29" Zeug einfach nicht anfreunden!!!"

Wenn ich mir das Interview mit GIANT (Themenstrang: Teilausstieg 29er 2014) ansehe und dessen PlÃ¤ne fÃ¼r 2014 und Aussagen Ã¼ber die Zukunft von 29er, fÃ¤llt die Entscheidung gar nicht so schwer. Die 29er scheinen sich eben nicht so stark durchzusetzen wie erhofft. GIANT ist ein wirkliches Schwergewicht in der Fahrradindustrie. Zitat: * âWe have not  killed 29 in 2014, but it is minimized,â explains  Juskaitis. âWe are not  going to turn off the tap entirely this year,  but we do have plans to  phase it out over time.â*


----------



## mightyEx (2. Oktober 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> 'Geplante Obsolenzenz' heisst, dass ein Produkt nur eine gewisse Zeit funktioniert (danach geht es kaputt bzw. ist nicht mehr benutzbar), nicht, dass es von einem neueren Produkt bzw. 'Standard' abgeloest wird.
> Die Einfuehrung eines neuen Standards ist ganz 'normale' Obsoleszenz.



Als geplante Obsoleszenz versteht man auch "eingebaute bzw. geplante Sollbruchstellen". Z.B. Kunststoffe, die nach nicht so langer Zeit spröde werden, weil der UV-Schutz einfach so "geplant" ist, dass er nach entsprechender Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Gleiches gilt z.B. auch für Kondensatoren (Netzteile/Schaltungen) oder auch ganz pikant - nicht tauschbare Akku's. Gerade der (erste) iPod ist da ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel. Aber nicht nur der - auch el. Zahnbürsten u.a. fallen hier drunter. Diese Liste kann man beliebig verlängern.

Produkte werden so konzipiert, dass sie in der Regel die Gewährleistungs- bzw. Garantiezeit überstehen. Danach kann - muss aber nicht zwangsläufig ein Defekt auftreten. Das kann dann aber eben das KO-Kriterium sein, wenn der Hersteller z.B. eine Reparatur entweder nicht vorsieht oder selbige unverhältnismäßig teuer ist.

Geplante Obsoleszenz kann natürlich auch durch neue Standards künstlich generiert werden. Das ist aber dann durch die Industrie direkt gelenkt. Diese schleichende Ablösung von 26" ist m.E. ein beinahe klassisches Beispiel einer direkt gelenkten geplanten Obsoleszenz. Der 26"-Markt wird doch von den großen Marken gar nicht mehr richtig bedient. Wie soll sich dann ein Neuling ein Urteil zwischen 26", 27,5" und 29" bilden? Er wird zu dem greifen, was für ihn verfügbar ist - in der Regel nun 29" oder 27,5". So würde sich das die Industrie zumindest wünschen.


----------



## Su1dakra (2. Oktober 2013)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Als geplante Obsoleszenz versteht man auch "eingebaute bzw. geplante Sollbruchstellen". Z.B. Kunststoffe, die nach nicht so langer Zeit spröde werden, weil der UV-Schutz einfach so "geplant" ist, dass er nach entsprechender Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Gleiches gilt z.B. auch für Kondensatoren (Netzteile/Schaltungen) oder auch ganz pikant - nicht tauschbare Akku's. Gerade der (erste) iPod ist da ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel. Aber nicht nur der - auch el. Zahnbürsten u.a. fallen hier drunter. Diese Liste kann man beliebig verlängern.
> 
> Produkte werden so konzipiert, dass sie in der Regel die Gewährleistungs- bzw. Garantiezeit überstehen. Danach kann - muss aber nicht zwangsläufig ein Defekt auftreten. Das kann dann aber eben das KO-Kriterium sein, wenn der Hersteller z.B. eine Reparatur entweder nicht vorsieht oder selbige unverhältnismäßig teuer ist.
> 
> Geplante Obsoleszenz kann natürlich auch durch neue Standards künstlich generiert werden. Das ist aber dann durch die Industrie direkt gelenkt. Diese schleichende Ablösung von 26" ist m.E. ein beinahe klassisches Beispiel einer direkt gelenkten geplanten Obsoleszenz. Der 26"-Markt wird doch von den großen Marken gar nicht mehr richtig bedient. Wie soll sich dann ein Neuling ein Urteil zwischen 26", 27,5" und 29" bilden? Er wird zu dem greifen, was für ihn verfügbar ist - in der Regel nun 29" oder 27,5". So würde sich das die Industrie zumindest wünschen.


Auch sehr intressant:http://www.br-online.de/podcast/mp3-download/bayern2/mp3-download-podcast-iq.shtml


Der Beitrag vom 10.07.2012


----------



## Stfee (2. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Was schreibst denn Du für einen Rotz hier???
> Ich habe gesagt, dass ich meine Fox Gabel nicht besonders toll finde, sie aber trotzdem nicht tauschen weill, da ich mit dem Teil so gut wie nie im Gelände unterwegs bin. Und als 08/15 Federung auf normalem Untergrund ist sie ausreichend.
> Und die andere Fox, die ich ja offensichtlich nicht besitze, ist laut dem Link wohl eher ein Spitzenmodell (700 EUR plus)
> Also was willst Du von mir???



Schau mal den Rotz den du zum Besten gibst! Ich hatte dein Zitate direkt darüber gelegt!


----------



## RetroRider (2. Oktober 2013)

Im Bike-Bereich heißt das aber nicht geplante Obsoleszenz, sondern Leichtbau.


----------



## Zara Bernard (2. Oktober 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Im Bike-Bereich heißt das aber nicht geplante Obsoleszenz, sondern Leichtbau.



Das is aber jetzt Haarspalterei.


----------



## MucPaul (2. Oktober 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Im Bike-Bereich heißt das aber nicht geplante Obsoleszenz, sondern Leichtbau.



In der Tat. 
Ich bin gerade über einen interessanten Artikel gestoßen zu dem Thema.
Habe mich gewundert, warum an meinem mittleren Kettenblatt Zähne fehlen, obwohl ich niemals aufgesetzt bin. Das Kettenblatt war aber schon etwas älter.
Hier im Artikel steht's drin: extra weiches Alu und Weichstahl. Geplante Obsoleszenz...
http://fahrradzukunft.de/10/ist-stahl-haltbarer-als-alu/


----------



## Stfee (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mit meiner Erfahrung von aktuell heute 2836km auf meinem 29er nicht nachvollziehen, wie man mit einem 29er besser  einen Anstieg hinaufkommen soll, als mit einem 26.
 Ich habe zwei antriebstechnisch gleiche ausgestattete 29er und 26 - gleiche Kurbel und Kassette.  Du kommst *nicht* besser mit einem 29er die steilen Anstiege hoch. Im Gegenteil schlechter, so ist meine Erfahrung. Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich mit meinem 26 meine Hausrunde 8% schnell durchfahre, als mit meinem 29er. Der zweite wesentliche Grund ist das deutlich unterlegene Handling. Das 29er will nicht so um die Kurve wie ein 26. Das 29er hat einen deutlich höheren Schwerpunkt., besonderes bei den Downhills ist das schlecht. Das 29er bauen höher auf, d.h. der Lenker sitzt höher, wodurch ich gerade bei Anstiegen gezwungen bin mehr Gewicht auf den Vorderrad zu bringen, als beim 26. Als zweite Folge habe ich dadurch eine aerodynamische schlechter Position auf dem 29er. Ich überlege mir einen absenkbaren Triathlon-Vorbau zu kaufen, um den Lenker tiefer zu bekommen, um diese 29er Nachteil wenigstens etwas zu reduzieren.        

Ein Beispiel zum Gewicht: Die XT Laufräder für 26 wiegen 1640g und die fürs 29er wiegen 1830g. Der Unterschied beträgt 11,6%. Insbesondere wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Naben identisch sind und das Mehrgewicht Speichen vernachlässigbar ist. liegt das Mehrgewicht (Masse) in den Felgen, dem Teil das den größten Teil Bewegungsenergie schluckt. 190g mögen nicht viel erscheinen, aber es sind 11,6%. 11,6%, das sind im Radsport Welten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (3. Oktober 2013)

Also bei Bremsen kann ich ja den Quatsch mit dem "Vernichten" von Energie gerade noch so akzeptieren. Jedenfalls, solange nicht der Konstrukteur der Bremse so einen Blödsinn faselt. Aber wenn Felgen oder Rahmen Energie "verschlucken", wird's mir zu esoterisch. In den beiden Fällen wird die Energie nicht in Wärmeenergie umgewandelt, sondern wieder zurückgegeben. (Im Fall der zusätzlichen rotierenden Masse wird die zusätzlich aufgewendete Energie dann aber oft doch in den Bremsen verbraten.)


----------



## client (3. Oktober 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> "Raus damit, nur weiß ich seit der 29" Entwicklung nicht mehr in welches Bike ich Geld versenken sollte.
> Ich kann mich mit dem 29" Zeug einfach nicht anfreunden!!!"
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Interview mit GIANT (Themenstrang: Teilausstieg 29er 2014) ansehe und dessen Pläne für 2014 und Aussagen über die Zukunft von 29er, fällt die Entscheidung gar nicht so schwer. Die 29er scheinen sich eben nicht so stark durchzusetzen wie erhofft. GIANT ist ein wirkliches Schwergewicht in der Fahrradindustrie. Zitat: * We have not  killed 29 in 2014, but it is minimized, explains  Juskaitis. We are not  going to turn off the tap entirely this year,  but we do have plans to  phase it out over time.*



Trotz immer weiter steigender MTB Verkaufszahlen (wenn man der Brancheninfo glauben kann) ist der Anteil der Fahrer, die auch ernsthaft und häufig wiederholend im Gelände unterwegs sind nicht wirklich größer geworden. Wenn ich die Bikeregionen betrachte, die ich seit vielen Jahren immer wieder regelmäßig befahre, dann kann ich keine Zunahme von Bikebewegungen erkennen.
Und die, die ich häufig sehe, die fahren mehrheitlich keine 29" Bikes!
Und bei Rennveranstaltungen sind es primär die Profis oder die Semiprofis, die (vermutlich vom Sponsor animiert) mit 29" Bikes unterwegs sind. Die Masse der Hobbyfahrer fährt 26" MTB.
Diese Punkte werden maßgeblich auf die Bikebranche in Deutschland und vermutlich analog auch in Europa in wenigen Jahren sichtbare Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen haben. 
Wenn der Markt gesättigt ist, wenn die "Werbungsaufgeklärten" Erstkäufer erkannt haben, dass auch ein 29" MTB im Gelände nicht von selbst den Berg hochfährt, dann wird für viele der Geländerradsport plötzlich doch wieder uninteressant oder nimmt zukünftig nur noch eine untergeordnete Stelle in der Zeitplanung ein, mit der Folge, dass das Nachfolgegeschäft für die Bikebranche massiv einbricht und zukünftig auch weniger Ersatzteile benötigt werden.
Aber dann könnte es zu spät für eine Rettung vieler Hersteller sein, denn die, die über viele Jahrzehnte den MTB- Sport leben, die Räder für viele tausend Euro kaufen, die ihr Gefährt bei Wind und Wetter nutzen, deshalb immer wieder Verschleißteile und Bikebekleidung ersetzen müssen, die haben sich dann vielleicht längst vom MTB Sport abgewendet und einer anderen Sportart verschrieben, weil sie es nicht ertragen konnten, keinen hochwertigen Ersatz für ihre bisherigen 26" MTBs neu kaufen zu können. 
Wenn es im 26" Bereich keine neuen Inovationen gibt, wenn im HighEnd Bereich keine Rahmen mehr von Herstellern mit ausgiebiger Rennsporterfahrung produziert werden, dann geben ich den MTB Sport auf.
Schon in diesem Jahr ist die Trainigsstrecke die ich mit dem Rennrad gefahren bin deutlich höher als die mit dem MTB. Das mache ich, um mein Material zu schonen.


----------



## client (3. Oktober 2013)

Stfee schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel zum Gewicht: Die XT LaufrÃ¤der fÃ¼r 26â wiegen 1640g und die fÃ¼rs 29er wiegen 1830g. Der Unterschied betrÃ¤gt 11,6%.


Das Radgewicht ist eine spÃ¼rbare GrÃ¶Ãe.
Das kÃ¶nnte jeder bestens an seinem PKW ausprobieren. 
Felgen, die statt 11 oder 12 kg nur 8 oder 9 kg wiegen (bei gleicher Felgen-BaugrÃ¶Ãe) verbessern das Fahrverhalten derart spÃ¼rbar, dass jeder Fahrer das auf einer schlechten Wegestrecke sofort bemerkt.


----------



## Teguerite (3. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Wenn es im 26" Bereich keine neuen Inovationen gibt, wenn im HighEnd Bereich keine Rahmen mehr von Herstellern mit ausgiebiger Rennsporterfahrung produziert werden, dann geben ich den MTB Sport auf.
> Schon in diesem Jahr ist die Trainigsstrecke die ich mit dem Rennrad gefahren bin deutlich höher als die mit dem MTB. Das mache ich, um mein Material zu schonen.


 

Ich wollte mir demnächst eigentlich ein neues Hardtail holen, aber da in dem Bereich in 26" nur noch Einsteigergedöns verkauft wird fahre ich mein altes Hardtail weiter.


----------



## nepo (3. Oktober 2013)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir demnächst eigentlich ein neues Hardtail holen, aber da in dem Bereich in 26" nur noch Einsteigergedöns verkauft wird fahre ich mein altes Hardtail weiter.



Schau doch mal bei Transalp rein.


----------



## Portiman (3. Oktober 2013)

@client
Deine Beobachtung zum Anteil der 29er Fahrer kann ich hier wo ich fahre nicht bestätigen. Als ich Ende 2011 mit meinem 29er das erste mal unterwegs war, war ich ich noch ein Exot. Als ich letztes WE am Parkplatz, von wo die meissten starten, mal extra drauf geachtet habe, waren mittlerweile gut 1/3 29er! Ich würde trotzdem meine Frau z.B. kein 29er empfehlen mit ihren zierlichen 165 cm...
Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (3. Oktober 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> @_client_
> Deine Beobachtung zum Anteil der 29er Fahrer kann ich hier wo ich fahre nicht bestätigen. Als ich Ende 2011 mit meinem 29er das erste mal unterwegs war, war ich ich noch ein Exot. Als ich letztes WE am Parkplatz, von wo die meissten starten, mal extra drauf geachtet habe, waren mittlerweile gut 1/3 29er! Ich würde trotzdem meine Frau z.B. kein 29er empfehlen mit ihren zierlichen 165 cm...
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2



Naja, auch 1/3 entspricht nicht der Mehrheit, obwohl, ein CDU/CSU Mann sagte vor wenigen Tagen: jeder zweite hat seine Partei gewählt.
Bezogen auf alle Wahlberechtigten und unter Berücksichtigung der Ungültigwähler/Nichtwähler hat sein Parteienverbund aber dennoch nur ca. 1/3 der Wahlbevölkerung hinter sich! Das ist nur die Minderheit.

Ich denke, der Marktanteil von 29" MTBs wird sich irgendwo zwischen 30% und 50% einpendeln.
Und der Rest lässt sich von den Werbeabteilungen der Bikebranche nicht zum 29" überreden.
50% weniger MTB Verkäufe wären nicht nur für die Hersteller der Supergau, sondern auch das Ende für viele kleinere Bikeshops.

Ich erlebe nicht nur hier im Forum eine steigende Kritik darüber, dass namenhafte Hersteller keine 26" Bikes mehr bauen.
Bisher konnte jeder über den anderen Größenstandard lachen und ein in Qualität gleichwertiges MTB in 26" oder 29" kaufen.
Durch die Herstellerverweigerung weiterhin hochwertige 26" cc oder Marathonbikes zu produzieren, die ja ohne echte Ansage schlagartig erfolgt, ist der Frust unter den 26" Bikern massiv gestiegen.

Zwei Kinderbikes, ein MTB für meine Frau, ein s-works, eine Hardtail, ein 28" Crossrad und ein Rennrad habe ich in den letzten 5 Jahren von der Marke gekauft. Dazu mehrere Schuhpaare, s-works Helme usw.
Die könne ja mal selbst rechnen, was ich dort an Geld gelassen habe. Und nun können die mich mal. 
Vermutlich werde ich auch die Vorbestellung für das nächste Jugendrad stornieren, wenn sich mein Sohn dadurch nicht zu stark verletzt fühlt.
Aber der Papa hat bisher noch mehr Einfluß auf das Kind als der Markenname.


----------



## R.C. (3. Oktober 2013)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Als geplante Obsoleszenz versteht man auch "eingebaute bzw. geplante Sollbruchstellen". Z.B. Kunststoffe, die nach nicht so langer Zeit spröde werden, weil der UV-Schutz einfach so "geplant" ist, dass er nach entsprechender Zeit nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Gleiches gilt z.B. auch für Kondensatoren (Netzteile/Schaltungen) oder auch ganz pikant - nicht tauschbare Akku's. Gerade der (erste) iPod ist da ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel. Aber nicht nur der - auch el. Zahnbürsten u.a. fallen hier drunter. Diese Liste kann man beliebig verlängern.
> 
> Produkte werden so konzipiert, dass sie in der Regel die Gewährleistungs- bzw. Garantiezeit überstehen. Danach kann - muss aber nicht zwangsläufig ein Defekt auftreten. Das kann dann aber eben das KO-Kriterium sein, wenn der Hersteller z.B. eine Reparatur entweder nicht vorsieht oder selbige unverhältnismäßig teuer ist.



Richtig. Wobei man allerdings immer aufpassen muss, wo natuerlicher Verschleiss endet und die geplante Obsoleszenz beginnt, die Grenze ist fliessend - wie man am Beispiel des Kettenblattes sieht.



mightyEx schrieb:


> Geplante Obsoleszenz kann natürlich auch durch neue Standards künstlich generiert werden.



Nein, das ist die ganz 'normale' Obsoleszenz, wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Nicht unbedingt nett, aber keinesfalls mit der 'geplanten Obsoleszenz' zu vergleichen.


----------



## Wuerzig (3. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Zwei Kinderbikes, ein MTB für meine Frau, ein s-works, eine Hardtail, ein 28" Crossrad und ein Rennrad habe ich in den letzten 5 Jahren von der Marke gekauft. Dazu mehrere Schuhpaare, s-works Helme usw.
> Die könne ja mal selbst rechnen, was ich dort an Geld gelassen habe. Und nun können die mich mal.
> Vermutlich werde ich auch die Vorbestellung für das nächste Jugendrad stornieren, wenn sich mein Sohn dadurch nicht zu stark verletzt fühlt.
> Aber der Papa hat bisher noch mehr Einfluß auf das Kind als der Markenname.


----------



## AlexMC (3. Oktober 2013)

nun wenn neu eingeführte Standards keine tatsächliche Verbesserung darstellen, sondern nur gewollt inkompatibel sein sollen, kann man dies durchaus als "geplant" sehen


----------



## R.C. (3. Oktober 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> nun wenn neu eingeführte Standards keine tatsächliche Verbesserung darstellen, sondern nur gewollt inkompatibel sein sollen, kann man dies durchaus als "geplant" sehen



Nein. Also natuerlich ist es geplant, aber trotzdem keine 'geplante Obsoleszenz'.
Nocheinmal: der Unterschied ist, ob das obsolete Produkt von selbst defekt wird oder nicht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Oktober 2013)

Lest Euch doch einfach den Wiki-Artikel zum Thema durch. Hab's auch getan.

Es geht ja letztlich nur um die exakte Verwendung eines (Fach-) Begriffs, in der Sache herrscht, so meine ich, weitestgehend Einigkeit: Auch einige andere Spielarten der Obsoleszenz sind miese Tricks, um künstlich den Konsum anzuheizen.


----------



## AlexMC (3. Oktober 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein. Also natuerlich ist es geplant, aber trotzdem keine 'geplante Obsoleszenz'.



per definitionem ja, in der praktischen Auswirkung nein 
_(aber wir wollen hier doch nicht Korinthen kacken...)_


----------



## Super_Combatif (3. Oktober 2013)

> denn die, die über viele Jahrzehnte den MTB- Sport leben, die Räder für viele tausend Euro kaufen, die ihr Gefährt bei Wind und Wetter nutzen, deshalb immer wieder Verschleißteile und Bikebekleidung ersetzen müssen, die haben sich dann vielleicht längst vom MTB Sport abgewendet und einer anderen Sportart verschrieben, weil sie es nicht ertragen konnten, keinen hochwertigen Ersatz für ihre bisherigen 26" MTBs neu kaufen zu können.
> Wenn es im 26" Bereich keine neuen Inovationen gibt, wenn im HighEnd Bereich keine Rahmen mehr von Herstellern mit ausgiebiger Rennsporterfahrung produziert werden, dann geben ich den MTB Sport auf.



client, mir gehts genauso. Wenn das passieren sollte, geh ich aufs Rennrad. Dann können die mit ihren "Innovationen" bei den Marketingopfern (den nützlichen Idioten) abkassieren gehen. 

Im Rennradbereich gehts wesentlich entspannter zu, die brauchen nicht alle zwei Jahre neue Laufradgrößen und andere "Innovationen". Jetzt steht nach langer Zeit (DI2) endlich eine wirkliche Innovation für die nächste Saison vor der Tür: Scheibenbremsen. Ein deutliches Sicherheitsplus für die Abfahrten, speziell bei Nässe. DAS sind Innovationen und nicht dieses armselige Laufradgrößengewäsch im MTB-Bereich. 
Wo sind denn die verschleißarmen Antriebe, die auch bei Geländeeinsatz (Potzblitz!) ganzjährig wetterunabhängig fahrbar sind und nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt einen technischen Dienst erfordern(Stichwort Kette/Kassette/Kurbel, weil total verdreckt)? Ich weiß, es gibt die Firma Katz, aber deren Lösung basiert auf der Rohloff. Gut, aber nicht massetauglich (Übersetzungsbandbreite) und vor allem: zu schwer. Es gibt auch bereits einige Getriebekonzepte, wovon die Canyon 1,44²-Getriebenabe wohl die größten Chancen hat, aber wie lange soll das alles noch dauern? 
Wir brauchen Lösungen für Ganzjahresbiker, die den Wartungsaufwand reduzieren und nicht noch ein Ritzel mehr hinten oder ein Kettenblatt weniger (MTB bedeutete schon immer: Breitbandigkeit)...

Aber Verkaufszahlen und Gewinnoptimierung um jeden Preis sind wohl wichtiger. Ich werde die Szene genauestens im Auge halten und wenn das so weitergeht wie die letzten 3 Jahre und man Leute wie uns für dumm verkaufen will, dann können die sich andere Trottel suchen, die sie abkassieren können. Ich sitz dann auf meinem Rennrad, wo ich für viel weniger Geld hochwertige Kompletträder aus Carbon bekommen kann als heutzutage im MTB-Bereich. Ein Blick in die Preislisten der Anbieter genügt...


----------



## Zara Bernard (4. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Wenn es im 26" Bereich keine neuen Inovationen gibt, wenn im HighEnd Bereich keine Rahmen mehr von Herstellern mit ausgiebiger Rennsporterfahrung produziert werden, dann geben ich den MTB Sport auf.



Du könntest das Mountainbiken aufgeben? Echt?



client schrieb:


> Zwei Kinderbikes, ein MTB für meine Frau, ein s-works, eine Hardtail, ein 28" Crossrad und ein Rennrad habe ich in den letzten 5 Jahren von der Marke gekauft. Dazu mehrere Schuhpaare, s-works Helme usw.
> Die könne ja mal selbst rechnen, was ich dort an Geld gelassen habe. Und nun können die mich mal.
> Vermutlich werde ich auch die Vorbestellung für das nächste Jugendrad stornieren, wenn sich mein Sohn dadurch nicht zu stark verletzt fühlt.
> Aber der Papa hat bisher noch mehr Einfluß auf das Kind als der Markenname.




Dein Specihändler hat gut an dir verdient.
Den Einfluß der Marke in deinem Umfeld hast du selbst geschaffen.
Das is ja wie bei der Applesekte.
Andere Hersteller bauen auch Fahrräder.


----------



## client (4. Oktober 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Du kÃ¶nntest das Mountainbiken aufgeben? Echt?


Ja!
Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man 50+ ist und den MTB Trend (Sport) von Beginn an mitgemacht hat, denn dann mag man keine Kompromisse mehr eingehen.




Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Dein SpecihÃ¤ndler hat gut an dir verdient.
> Den EinfluÃ der Marke in deinem Umfeld hast du selbst geschaffen.
> Das is ja wie bei der Applesekte.
> Andere Hersteller bauen auch FahrrÃ¤der.


Naja, bei den s-works Kisten hat er nur am Rahmen verdient und an den Teilen, die er mir teilweise beschaffen "durfte" (Der HÃ¤ndler ist Ã¼brigens ein Freund von mir).
In 25 Jahren habe ich genÃ¼gend Hersteller ausprobiert! Es gibt wenige, die meine Vorstellungen erfÃ¼llt haben. Ich habe es hier bereits schon einmal beschrieben, mir ist wichtig, dass defekte Teile schnell und ohne blabla vom Hersteller ersetzt werden, dass DÃ¤mpfer ohne zweiwÃ¶chige ZeitverzÃ¶gerung gewartet (getauscht) werden und das ein von mir zertÃ¶rter Rahmen zu einem fairen Preis ersetzt wird.
Das alles hat Speci bisher bestens erfÃ¼llt, viele andere nicht!
Wenn ich aktuell an meine 1500â¬ Gabel denke, dann kÃ¶nnte ich sauer werden. Die Funktion ist ok, die Wartungsintervale bescheiden, der Hersteller-Wartungsservice einfach nur schlecht, was die Wartungszeit angeht. 3-4 Wochen ist inakzeptabel.

Mit dem Apfeltelefon mag ich das aber nicht vergleichen, erstens besitze ich privat deren "Schrott" nicht und zweitens brauche ich nicht stÃ¤ndig das neuste Rad, im Gegenteil, ich warte immer bis die Serie kurz vor dem Wechsel steht, denn dann bekomme ich meistens die beste QualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r weniger Geld (siehe Autoindustrie, da lÃ¤uft das genauso).
WÃ¤re ich ein ApfeljÃ¼nger, dann hÃ¤tte ich schon lÃ¤ngst ein 29" Bike gekauft, halt immer das Neuste, auch wenn es (noch) nicht funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stfee (4. Oktober 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> client, mir gehts genauso. Wenn das passieren sollte, geh ich aufs Rennrad. Dann können die mit ihren "Innovationen" bei den Marketingopfern (den nützlichen Idioten) abkassieren gehen.
> 
> Im Rennradbereich gehts wesentlich entspannter zu, die brauchen nicht alle zwei Jahre neue Laufradgrößen und andere "Innovationen". Jetzt steht nach langer Zeit (DI2) endlich eine wirkliche Innovation für die nächste Saison vor der Tür: Scheibenbremsen. Ein deutliches Sicherheitsplus für die Abfahrten, speziell bei Nässe. DAS sind Innovationen und nicht dieses armselige Laufradgrößengewäsch im MTB-Bereich.
> Wo sind denn die verschleißarmen Antriebe, die auch bei Geländeeinsatz (Potzblitz!) ganzjährig wetterunabhängig fahrbar sind und nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt einen technischen Dienst erfordern(Stichwort Kette/Kassette/Kurbel, weil total verdreckt)? Ich weiß, es gibt die Firma Katz, aber deren Lösung basiert auf der Rohloff. Gut, aber nicht massetauglich (Übersetzungsbandbreite) und vor allem: zu schwer. Es gibt auch bereits einige Getriebekonzepte, wovon die Canyon 1,44²-Getriebenabe wohl die größten Chancen hat, aber wie lange soll das alles noch dauern?
> ...





Schön gesagt!


----------



## Deleted 213630 (5. Oktober 2013)

Mein Mitleid für irgendwelche Speci-Markenjünger hält sich in Grenzen.
Nachdem mein Germans-Hardtailrahmen gebrochen war, stand für mich außer Frage, das die Rahmengröße gleich blieb. 50.000 km können nicht irren.
 Für 250 Euro bei Bike-x-perts gekauft, zehn Jahre alte bei Wind und Wetter erprobte Speedhub dran, eine sackschwere MX comp 04 mit super Funktion dran und Gas geben.
Der Rahmen kann ohne Aufkleber bestellt werden, hat eine top Lackqualität, was man von dem Germans-Rahmen , der dreimal soviel gekostet hat, nicht behaupten kann.
Nach zwanzig Jahren MTB kann ich sagen, das ich diesen Sport nie aufgeben werde, solange die Knochen mitmachen. Und die Erfahrung zeigt, das wenn ein Markt da ist, er auch bedient wird.


----------



## Leo_Marker (5. Oktober 2013)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Also ich muß sagen,
> das dieses Jahr bei meinen Touren im Harz, immer mehr 29er unterwegs waren als 26".



Naja, zum Touren-Fahren ist 26" nun vermutlich tatsächlich die falsche Wahl. Aber im Bikepark? Auf so einem MickyMaus-Kurs (BikerX, FlowCountry)? Durch den größeren Reifendurchmesser wird ja auch der Radstand länger und das Radl steuert sich wie ein Schlachtschiff, und das durch viele engen Kurven?

Ich betrachte dieses angekündigte 26"-Sterben vor allem mit Mißfallen, weil ich größtenteils im Bikepark fahre. Für Trekking-Fahrräder würde ich das Format nicht vermissen.


----------



## bronks (5. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> ... Für Trekking-Fahrräder würde ich das Format nicht vermissen.


Einfach nur so oder gibt es dafür einen Grund?


----------



## bersch-app (5. Oktober 2013)

Super_Combatif schrieb:


> Im Rennradbereich gehts wesentlich entspannter zu, die brauchen nicht alle zwei Jahre neue Laufradgrößen und andere "Innovationen". Jetzt steht nach langer Zeit (DI2) endlich eine wirkliche Innovation für die nächste Saison vor der Tür: Scheibenbremsen. Ein deutliches Sicherheitsplus für die Abfahrten, speziell bei Nässe. DAS sind Innovationen und nicht dieses armselige Laufradgrößengewäsch im MTB-Bereich.
> .




Eine Innovation war für mich der Schritt vom Schwarz/Weiss Fernseher zum Farbfernseher oder von der analogen zur digitalen Fotografie. Solange es bei den Fahrrädern nichts ähnliches gibt, bleibt mein Fuhrpark in etwa so wie er ist. Und nein, ich habe KEIN E-Bike.


----------



## Leo_Marker (5. Oktober 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> "... Für Trekking-Fahrräder würde ich das Format nicht vermissen." Einfach nur so oder gibt es dafür einen Grund?



Naja, die Vorteile größerer Reifen sind ja nun nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Nur überwiegen halt in hartem Gelände die Nachteile. Aber wo bei Trekking-Fahrrädern der Schwerpunkt eher nicht auf Bikepark liegt, fallen die Nachteile nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. Was bleibt, sind die Vorteile.


----------



## prince67 (5. Oktober 2013)

Trekking Räder hatten schon immer 28".
Sind demnach 29Zöller nur Trekkingräder mit breiteren Reifen?


----------



## Leo_Marker (5. Oktober 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Trekking Räder hatten schon immer 28".
> Sind demnach 29Zöller nur Trekkingräder mit breiteren Reifen?



Davon mal ganz abgesehen halte ich eine Alpen-Überquerung mit 26" nun auch nicht unbedingt für den Königsweg. Auch da wären etwas größere Reifen  wohl von Vorteil. Aber viele Biker haben die Alpen-Tour trotzdem mit 26" bewältigt, weil das halt das einzige war, was sie gerade hatten.

Also es gibt schon Berechtigung für größere Reifen. Für 26" allerdings auch. Und darum ärgert mich das halt, daß die Industrie mir die 26" so völlig kaputtmachen will.


----------



## client (5. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Davon mal ganz abgesehen halte ich eine Alpen-Überquerung mit 26" nun auch nicht unbedingt für den Königsweg.


Naja, das hängt aber wohl hauptsächlich von der Streckenwahl ab!
Alpenüberquerungen können über Forst und Versorgungsweg gefahren werden oder halt über technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken. 
Letztere möchte ich aber nicht mit 29" Rädern fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (5. Oktober 2013)

Dafür gibts ja 27,5" /  650B, das bessere 26"


----------



## updike (5. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja 27,5" /  650B, das bessere 26"



Deine Meinung.

Ich halte 27,5" allenfalls für das kleinere Übel (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).


----------



## Leo_Marker (5. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> oder halt über technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken. Letztere möchte ich aber nicht mit 29" Rädern fahren.



Warum denn nicht? Gerade da zeigen sich doch die Vorteile der höheren Drehimpulserhaltung: Man fährt stabiler/nicht so wackelig (noch dazu mit Gepäck).

Die Nachteile größerer Reifen sehe ich bei schnellen Richtungsänderungen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und hohen Quer- und Verwindungskräften auf die Felgen z.B. bei einem brutalen Downhill. Wenn man es nicht ganz so eilig hat, fährt sich ein großer Reifen wohl tatsächlich etwas angenehmer und kontrollierter.

Auch beim Gewicht kann man bei 29" noch was einsparen, wenn man es nicht ganz so stabil braucht.  Allerdings: 29" UND 220 mm Federweg UND downhill-tauglich - *das* wiegt dann natürlich schon ordentlich was und auch deutlich mehr als mit 26".


----------



## Teguerite (5. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Davon mal ganz abgesehen halte ich eine Alpen-Überquerung mit 26" nun auch nicht unbedingt für den Königsweg. Auch da wären etwas größere Reifen  wohl von Vorteil. Aber viele Biker haben die Alpen-Tour trotzdem mit 26" bewältigt, weil das halt das einzige war, was sie gerade hatten.
> 
> Also es gibt schon Berechtigung für größere Reifen. Für 26" allerdings auch. Und darum ärgert mich das halt, daß die Industrie mir die 26" so völlig kaputtmachen will.





Gerade bei einer Alpenüberquerung hätte ich keine Lust in der Woche 10-20.000 Höhenmeter zusätzliche 1,5 kg hochzuwuchten. Runtergekommen bin ich da die üblichen Strecken mit 26" und Hardtail bisher immer.


----------



## Leo_Marker (5. Oktober 2013)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Gerade bei einer Alpenüberquerung hätte ich keine Lust in der Woche 10-20.000 Höhenmeter zusätzliche 1,5 kg hochzuwuchten.



Also erstmal wird es den meisten Durchschnittsfahrern wohl leichter fallen, 1,5 kg bei sich selbst einzusparen als beim Fahrrad. 

Davon mal ganz abgesehen: Das Argument der 29"-Fans ist wohl, daß sich der große Reifen vor allem bergauf so angenehm fährt, daß er das geringe Zusatzgewicht vom subjektiven Fahrgefühl her mehr als ausgleicht.

Dazu kann ich persönlich nichts sagen, weil ich noch keine längeren Bergauf-Touren mit großen Reifen bewältigt habe. Ich kenne sie nur von einer Probefahrt aus dem Bikepark und von daher die Nachteile beim BikerX-Zickzack und die Vorteile z.B. beim Northshore (balancieren auf Planken).


----------



## client (5. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Gerade da zeigen sich doch die Vorteile der hÃ¶heren Drehimpulserhaltung: Man fÃ¤hrt stabiler/nicht so wackelig (noch dazu mit GepÃ¤ck).
> 
> Die Nachteile grÃ¶Ãerer Reifen sehe ich bei schnellen RichtungsÃ¤nderungen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und hohen Quer- und VerwindungskrÃ¤ften auf die Felgen z.B. bei einem brutalen Downhill. Wenn man es nicht ganz so eilig hat, fÃ¤hrt sich ein groÃer Reifen wohl tatsÃ¤chlich etwas angenehmer und kontrollierter.
> 
> Auch beim Gewicht kann man bei 29" noch was einsparen, wenn man es nicht ganz so stabil braucht.  Allerdings: 29" UND 220 mm Federweg UND downhill-tauglich - *das* wiegt dann natÃ¼rlich schon ordentlich was und auch deutlich mehr als mit 26".



Vorweg ein Frage:
Hast Du schon eine AlpenÃ¼berquerung mit dem MTB gemacht und/oder fÃ¤hrst Du Ã¶fters in den Alpen?

Das ein 29" MTB bei technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken besser bergauf fÃ¤hrt bleibt ein MÃ¤rchen, dass bisher nicht mit harten Fakten bewiesen wurde und aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, die ich mit einigen anderen hier teile, sich mehr anders herum darstellt.

Gewicht: auch da wiederhole ich mich gerne. Mein Fully wiegt derzeit komplett mit Pedalen knapp unter 9 kg.
WÃ¼rde ich mir ein vergleichbares Rad (Preisklasse zwischen 7000-9000â¬) heute aufbauen, dann liegt das bei ca 8,5 kg, vielleicht sogar -dauerhaft fahrbar- bei 8 kg, fÃ¼r ein 26" MTB.
Ich habe auch virtuell die mÃ¶glichen Teile fÃ¼r ein 29" Rad zusammengestellt und im Ergebnis liegt ein vergleichbares Rad bei knapp unter 10kg.
Wir reden also von ca. 1,5 kg Mehrgewicht.
Ich wiege aber deutlich weniger als 70 Kg.
Wo bitte sollte fÃ¼r mich bergauf der Vorteil liegen; nirgendwo, nicht einmal auf SchotterstraÃen.
Hast Du jemals eine halbe Stunde oder lÃ¤nger ein MTB in den Alpen geschoben oder sogar getragen, weil die Strecken nicht fahrbar war?
Dann trag einmal (ich hatte meinen Rucksack -13kg- mit allen Sachen dabei und nicht den Shuttle-Service) 1,5 kg Mehrgewicht Ã¼ber lÃ¤ngere Zeit, dann verstehst Du worÃ¼ber ich schreiben. Ich bin zwar sportlich aber nicht Rambo.
Verzeih mir, aber Dein Einwand klingt sehr nach Bike- Bravo Vorlage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (5. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Also erstmal wird es den meisten Durchschnittsfahrern wohl leichter fallen, 1,5 kg bei sich selbst einzusparen als beim Fahrrad.
> 
> Davon mal ganz abgesehen: Das Argument der 29"-Fans ist wohl, daß sich der große Reifen vor allem bergauf so angenehm fährt, daß er das geringe Zusatzgewicht vom subjektiven Fahrgefühl her mehr als ausgleicht.
> 
> Dazu kann ich persönlich nichts sagen, weil ich noch keine längeren Bergauf-Touren mit großen Reifen bewältigt habe. Ich kenne sie nur von einer Probefahrt aus dem Bikepark und von daher die Nachteile beim BikerX-Zickzack und die Vorteile z.B. beim Northshore (balancieren auf Planken).



Bei den 0815 Routen für AlpenX hat es viel "Waldautobahnen" oder einfache Wanderwege / Versorgungswege zu den Hütten. Mein Gewicht liegt bei knapp 65 Kilo / 174cm. Gewicht spare ich lieber am Bike, sonst fehlt es mir an Kraft das Bike zu schultern / fahren. Technisch (mit etwas Kraft) kommst du da auch mit dem 3 Gang Damenrad Deiner Oma hoch, auch wenn einem Bikeindustrie=Bikehefte was anderes erzählen wollen.

Klar bekomme ich die 1,5kg an Mehrgewicht getreten, aber ich empfinde die "Bikeentwicklung" was die Laufradgröße und damit das Mehrgewicht angeht, als absolut unnötig. Jedenfalls sehe ich bei XCountry, AlpenX und bergauf allgemein keinen Mehrwert. Die Versprechungen was ein 29" bergauf bringen soll, konnte ich auf meiner Testrunde nicht erfühlen.

Wer das jedoch irgendwie spürt kann meinetwegen gern damit glücklich werden, ich werde unterwegs keinen 29" Fahrer deswegen anquatschen, hoffe jedoch dass auch keiner von denen versucht mich zu missionieren.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (6. Oktober 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Naja, zum Touren-Fahren ist 26" nun vermutlich tatsächlich die falsche Wahl.


 Falsche Vermutung.
Ich bin vor einem Monat mal 70km mit unserer Rennradtruppe gefahren, Schnitt 30km/h, ich vorne im Wind, Tempomacher. Hat mal richtig gut getan, denen zu zeigen, was ein MTBler drauf hat, noch dazu jenseits der Fünfzig.
Alles reine Kopfsache.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir gerade mal ein Werbevideo von Canyon angeschaut, Preview 2014er Lux. Gleich in den ersten Einstellungen sieht man, mit wie viel Nachdruck das Bike in eine winkelige Kurve gedrückt werden muss.  
Dann wie er mit viel zu viel Luftdruck fährt, an einem Steinchen rutscht das Vorderrad ab, für Ungeübte ein Horror.
In steilen Abwärtspassagen sitzt der gute Fahrer mit dem Hintern fast auf dem Hinterrad. Balanceakt aus 80er+90ern.
Natürlich wird das Bike für geübte Rennfahrer  beworben, zeigt aber deutlich die Nachteile dieser Mammut-Bikes. 
Ohne mich.


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin froh über den 29er Trend 
Sonst hätt ich auf Rennrad umgesattel und mich über Autofahrer etc
jedesmal aufgeregt  !!

Und Rennräder im Highend Bereich sind nicht gerade billiger als MTB.
Jedenfalls wenn ich mir die Rahmenpreise, Laufradpreise etc anschaue,
kann man bei Rennrad nicht gerad von billiger reden. Außer man bestellt
vielleicht bei Canyon oder so. Vor einigen Jahren gab es auch noch 26"
Laufräder bei Rennräder/Triathlon, die sind dann komplett verschwunden
und die Triathlonbikes wurden an 28"Zeitfahrräder angeglichen. Somit hatten die
schon die Laufraddiskussion hinter sich. Da wurde es aber nicht so hochgepusht
wie hier im MTB Bereich. 

Und sich hier über Kettenschaltungen zu beschweren,
die ja nachdem Dreckeinsatz gereinigt werden müßen,
kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das mußt ich vor 15Jahren auch. Das Problem ist immernoch da und wenn es mich stören
würde, säße ich schon seid 15Jahren auf einem Rennrad, Und würd mich jetzt
nicht darüber beschweren. Leuts gibts ......


----------



## KleinundMein (6. Oktober 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Trekking Räder hatten schon immer 28".
> Sind demnach 29Zöller nur Trekkingräder mit breiteren Reifen?



... und ohne Schutzbleche.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (6. Oktober 2013)

Das hier 29er Fans den Vergleich mit Straßenrädern brauchen passt ins Bild.


----------



## Edged (6. Oktober 2013)

to.s. schrieb:


> das hier 29er fans den vergleich mit straßenrädern brauchen passt ins bild.


...


----------



## Ianus (6. Oktober 2013)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Kettenschaltungen zu beschweren,
> die ja nachdem Dreckeinsatz gereinigt werden müßen,
> .... *Das mußt ich vor 15Jahren auch. *



Ach, und heute nicht mehr?


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Oktober 2013)

Doch doch !! 
Wollte nur sagen, das es unsinnig ist,
sich nun darüber zu beschweren. Wer im Match spielt muß hinterher mit
dem reinigen leben  Aber der Thread ging ja auch um
das Aussterben der 26"


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Oktober 2013)

Um es mit Konfuzius zu sagen: Bevor die Dummen aussterben, tun es mit Sicherheit die 26er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CG429 (6. Oktober 2013)

Mit der Frage, ,Stirbt 26 Zoll aus?, versucht man hier etwas zu hinterfragen, was lediglich auf Vermutungen beruht. WER sagt, das 26 Zoll vom Markt verschwindet?
Von den Herstellern wurde dazu nichts Definitives geäussert. Die Frage gründet sich aus meiner Sicht auf Angst und daraus resultierenden Frust. In den Köpfen spielen sich Szenarien ab, die das Negativste sich ausmalen. Die betroffene 26er Fraktion sollte etwas mehr Gelassenheit an den Tag legen und sich nicht in negativen Vermutungen verzetteln, die man dann zur Realität erhebt. Nimm die pessemistischste und die optimistischste Möglichkeit, irgendwo in der Mitte liegt die Realität.
In einigen Kommentaren zeigt sich bereits eine Resignation, die sich aufgrund einer ,politischen Ohnmacht, welche man gegenüber der MTB Industrie glaubt zu haben, breit gemacht hat. In allen Industrien gab und gibt es immer wieder Umbrüche. 
Man lese sich die Diskussionen in den Autozeitschriften der frühen 90er Jahre durch, als die Autoindustrie die ersten Vans auf den Markt brachte. Viele Autofahrer haben das Ende ihrer viel geliebten Kombis vor Augen gesehen und die Vans verteufelt. Einer davon war mein Vater. Bis 2005 hat er durchgehalten und heute möchte er seinen Touran nicht mehr hergeben.
So viel dazu.

Ich bin 16 Jahre 26er gefahren und finde diese Laufradgrösse absolut in Ordnung. Im Frühjahr habe ich nach mehreren Testfahrten mit 29er MTBs mich entschieden, mir ein solches aufbauen zu lassen. Für mich waren das persönliche Fahrverhalten und meine Möglichkeiten, welche mir diese Laufradgrösse bot, das entscheidende Kriterium. 
Als Entscheidungshilfe dienten mir dabei NICHT meine Erfahrungen und die Möglichkeiten, die mir meine 26 Zöller geboten haben. Wer das macht, und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt aus meiner Sicht, weil die Fachzeitschriften immer diese unsinnigen Vergleiche bringen und viele genau darauf ihre Kaufentscheidung ausrichten, hat sich nicht von seinen individuellen Möglichkeiten leiten lassen. 
Und ... ein MTB ist nicht gleich MTB, ob 26 oder 29 oder in Zukunft 650B. 
Ich habe über ein Jahr gebraucht, um meine Möglichkeiten und mein Fahrverhalten mit den Eigenschaften des BMC Trailfox in Einklang zu bringen. Ich formuliere es etwas überspitzt: Jedes MTB, vorallem die der Premiumhersteller, haben so etwas wie einen eigenen Charakter und den gilt es wahrzunehmen und nur so wird man eine perfekte Symbiose zwischen sich und dem Bike herstellen können. Die Laufradgrösse spielt dabei aus meiner Sicht keine Rolle. 
Ich habe das Orbea Orcam 29, das Simplon Cirex 29 und das Scott Scale 900 29 getestet. Bei diesen Bikes konnte ich die Fahreigenschaften und deren Charakter nicht mit meinen Möglichkeiten und meinem Fahrverhalten in Einklang bringen. Das neue Trailfox und das Pivot Mach 5.7 (beides 26 Zoll) haben mich da klar überzeugt, bis ich das Mach 429 Carbon gefahren bin. 
Es ist am Ende eine subjektive Entscheidung und Quervergleiche aufgrund der Laufradgrösse zeigen nur, dass man etwas bei sich selbst nicht verstanden hat.

Wirtschaftspolitisch betrachtet werden aus meiner Sicht alle drei Grössen ihre Berechtigung haben. Entscheidend wird der Einsatzbereich sein und eben die persönlichen Vorlieben, Möglichkeiten und das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## moxrox (6. Oktober 2013)

CG429 schrieb:


> Mit der Frage, ,Stirbt 26 Zoll aus?â, versucht man hier etwas zu hinterfragen, was lediglich auf Vermutungen beruht. WER sagt, das 26 Zoll vom Markt verschwindet?



Es gibt schon solche Aussagen z.B. von GIANT der ja ein groÃer Brocken der Industrie ist.



> Can we expect to see 29 and 26-inch wheels eventually _disappear_ in Giant's consumer-priced bikes in the near future?
> 
> _26-inch for sure_, but 29-inch will be dependent on market  feedback. That said, if the market progresses the way we believe it  will, 29-inch will be phased out in approximately two years....again,  totally dependent on market feedback.


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/650B-For-All-Giants-Elite-Level-Mountain-Bikes.html

Andererseits gibt es bekannte Fahrradmarken, die bereits keine 26er mehr im Angebot haben. Ob nun 26er komplett verschwinden, ich glaube nicht da kleinere Firmen vielleicht diese noch als Nische anbieten wenn eine Nachfrage besteht und vorausgesetzt Rahmenbauer liefern 26er, aber grÃ¶Ãere Unternehmen beeinflussen den Markt dennoch sehr stark. Am Ende entscheidet dennoch der Markt/Nachfrage selber darÃ¼ber, sonst wÃ¼rden nicht solche Aussagen Ã¼ber das 29er Segment fallen dass diese in spÃ¤testens 2 Jahren von ihrem Programm ausgemustert sind, wenn der Markt sich nach deren Prognose so unvorteilhaft entwickelt.


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem für die 26" Fraktion wird werden,
wenn es keine Entwicklung mehr gibt. Felgenhersteller etc werden zwar immer
was im Angebot haben, aber wahrscheinlich nix neues auf dem Markt bringen.

Ich glaub bei Nicolai ist auch schon kein 26" Bike mehr im Programm.
Bei den Reifenhersteller kann man ganz auf Maxxis vertrauen. Die haben auch die
24" Reifen noch im Programm und werden in 10 Jahren noch 26" Reifen produzieren.

Und dann kommen ja die neuen Bikekunden,
die sich wahrscheinlich nie mit einer Laufradgröße beschäftigt haben und
dann das kaufen was im Laden steht. 27.5 (die mit Macht reingedrückt werden ) und 29 und diese Kunden sind dann ohne Emotionen für das Laufrad sondern entscheiden
rational nach einer Probefahrt. So tat ich es auch


----------



## lexle (6. Oktober 2013)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Das Problem für die 26" Fraktion wird werden,
> wenn es keine Entwicklung mehr gibt. Felgenhersteller etc werden zwar immer
> was im Angebot haben, aber wahrscheinlich nix neues auf dem Markt bringen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Giant steigt bei 29 aus Thread ganz witzig.

Mir scheint die 650bler haben nur die nächste Saison... Wenns net fruchtet..


----------



## F4B1 (6. Oktober 2013)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Das Problem für die 26" Fraktion wird werden,
> wenn es keine Entwicklung mehr gibt. Felgenhersteller etc werden zwar immer
> was im Angebot haben, aber wahrscheinlich nix neues auf dem Markt bringen.


Was soll noch groß entwickelt werden (und zwar was wirklich neues)?
Gerade im Bereich von Felgen, Reifen und Schläuchen geht eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich viel. Am ehesten kann sich bei den Federgabeln noch was tun. Der Rest ist soweit wie nötig kompatibel.
Es gibt schon wirtschaftliche Gründe, die zu 29 und 27,5" geführt haben. Fährt sich natürlich mal mehr, mal weniger (bzw. fast garnicht)anders, aber der eigentliche Grund ist, dass sich mittlerweile selbst Mountainbikes nahe am technischen Optimum bewegen. Irgendwas neues muss man halt verkaufen, sonst könnte man ja beim alten Zeug bleiben.


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Oktober 2013)

Mein GT Sensor wird 2014 auch als neues 27,5 laufen,
die rudern auch zurück oder bringen das Modell dann
2015 wieder als 29er


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Oktober 2013)

Selbstverständlich müßen die Hersteller sich jrgendwie immer neu erfinden,
damit sie Ihren Absatz machen. Sonst würden sie früher oder später Insolvenz gehen.
Damit bekommt man neue Kunden und erweitert seinen Kundenkreis. Das ist völlig in Ordnung. 

Das einzige was ich mir mehr von der Industrie wünschen würde,
das sie sich mehr um den Carbonmüll kümmert. Denn das ist im Moment 
ein größer werdenes Problem.


----------



## RetroRider (7. Oktober 2013)

CG429 schrieb:


> [...]
> Von den Herstellern wurde dazu nichts Definitives geäussert. Die Frage gründet sich aus meiner Sicht auf Angst und daraus resultierenden Frust. In den Köpfen spielen sich Szenarien ab, die das Negativste sich ausmalen. Die betroffene 26er Fraktion sollte etwas mehr Gelassenheit an den Tag legen und sich nicht in negativen Vermutungen verzetteln, die man dann zur Realität erhebt. [...]



Der Deutsche glaubt nun mal nur an das Schlimmste. Wenn man einem Deutschen erzählt, daß immer mehr Wohlstand auf immer weniger Köpfe verteilt werden muss, Deutschland trotzdem im Jahr 2050 voraussichtlich noch als überbevölkert einzustufen sein wird, und die Rente ohne vorsätzliche Zerstörung durch die Finanzlobby sicher wäre, dann zeigt der Einem den Vogel.
So gesehen wäre es eigentlich überflüssig gewesen, vom Suggerieren zukünftiger Altersarmut zur gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Erzeugung von Altersarmut überzugehen. Die Leute glauben auch so jede Horrorstory und lassen sich Versicherungen aufschwatzen...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (7. Oktober 2013)

"German-Angst" ist ja ein weltweit bekannter Begriff.
Was für Rechtfertigungen und Argumente hier für den Kauf eines 29er angeführt werden mit pseudo-technischen Aussagen mögen für diese eine Person zutreffen. Fakt ist, das ein Kollege auf seinem 29er es nicht schafft, sauber um einen gestürzten Baum zu kurven und hinterher sagt "sch... 29er" ist für mich aussagekräftig.
Man ist sicherer und wendiger auf einem 26er unterwegs und das zählt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (7. Oktober 2013)

Mich wundert die Unwissenheit die hier teilweise verbreitet wird.

26" Bikes im HighEnd Bereich sind bereits bei vielen Topherstellern im cc Segment Geschichte!
Specialized, um nur einen zu benennen, bietet fÃ¼r die Saison 2014 keine epic s-works Modelle in 26" mehr an! 
Nicht einmal einen einzelnen Rahmen. FÃ¼r mich ist das eine fragwÃ¼rdige Firmenpolitik, aber was erwartet man von einem Hersteller, der seine Wurzeln in einem Land hat, das Millionen von Mitarbeitern in den unbezahlten Zwangsurlaub schickt, nur weil sich eine rechtsradikale, konservative Partei mit allen Mittel gegen ein beschlossenes Gesetz zur EinfÃ¼hrung der allg. Krankenversicherung wehrt. JÃ¼ngst polterte ein Amerikanischer BÃ¼rger vor den Kameras, dass fÃ¼r ihn der nationale Notstand und damit die Selbstverteidigung des Landes eingetreten sei, wenn die Krankenversicherung per Zwang eingefÃ¼hrt wÃ¼rde. Wie sehr er einem verblendeten, irren KopftuchkÃ¤mpfer Ã¤hnelte, war ihm vermutlich nicht bewuÃt.

Da ist mir der unbegrÃ¼ndete Satz der "German Angst" doch viel sympatischer, zumal, wenn man sich die Hochtechnologie im Detail anschaut. Egal ob die gesamte Fahrzeugtechnik, die Maschinentechnik oder ganz besonders die allgemeine Bautechnik, da ist Amiland doch noch Lichtjahre hinter der Deutschen Technik.
Bestes Beispiel ist doch GM, die saugen nur das Wissen und Geld aus Opel, damit sie mit den eigenen Produkten halbwegs am Weltmarkt bestehen kÃ¶nnen.
Deshalb betrachte ich das, was von Amerika als das technisch Beste bezeichnet wird auch sehr kritisch. Das gilt auch und ganz besonders fÃ¼r die 29" Bikes. Einzig die Werbeabteilungen Amerikanischer Konzerne arbeiten groÃartig. Bestes Beispiel sind ja Mc Doof und der Zuckerbrausehersteller. Mit einem Ã¼berzeugenen Werbeauftritt kann man auch "Lebensmittel"-MÃ¼ll zu den erfolgreichsten Produkten befÃ¶rdern.
Das setzt aber eine unkritische, blÃ¶de oder zur Selbstverletzung neigende Kundschaft auf der Verbraucherseite voraus.
Wie sich hier zeigt, ist die in der aktiven MTB Gemeinde aber nicht durchgÃ¤ngig vorhanden.

Gestern habe ich mich bei einer Feierlichkeit lÃ¤nger mit einem Kunden unterhalten, der seit ca. drei Monaten auf den MTB Tripp aufgesprungen ist und als vollkommen unvoreingenommener KÃ¤ufer der Bikeshop- Beratung zu gunsten des 29" erlegen ist.
Er wunderte sich, dass sein rund 2500â¬ teures Fully im GelÃ¤nde -gefÃ¼hlt- suboptimal bergauf zu bewgen ist. Als er mit einem befreundeten Radsportler das Rad getauscht hat und dessen 26" Bike bergauf fuhr, kam die deutlicher EnttÃ¤uschung und VerÃ¤rgerung Ã¼ber seinen Fehlkauf (Falschberatung) ans Licht!


----------



## RetroRider (7. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> [...] Jüngst polterte ein Amerikanischer Bürger vor den Kameras, dass für ihn der nationale Notstand und damit die Selbstverteidigung des Landes eingetreten sei, wenn die Krankenversicherung per Zwang eingeführt würde. Wie sehr er einem verblendeten, irren Kopftuchkämpfer ähnelte, war ihm vermutlich nicht bewußt.
> [...]



Jo, hab ich auch gesehen. War so ein Milizen-Führer und Freiheitskämpfer. Aber wir Deutschen sind doch genau auf dem gleichen Weg. Bzw. in Bezug auf "Spar"politik sogar noch schlimmer. "Sparen" bedeutet jetzt: Staatsschulden erhöhen. Konsum ist Gift für die Wirtschaft. Wenn der Kuchen größer wird muss man den Gürtel enger schnallen. Wenn man verschuldet ist, muss man die Ausgaben erhöhen und die Einnahmen senken.


----------



## Zara Bernard (7. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Mich wundert die Unwissenheit die hier teilweise verbreitet wird.
> 
> 26" Bikes im HighEnd Bereich sind bereits bei vielen Topherstellern im cc Segment Geschichte!
> Specialized, um nur einen zu benennen, bietet für die Saison 2014 keine epic s-works Modelle in 26" mehr an!
> ...



Das is doch auch nur politisch korrektes links-liberales Geschwätz.
Wer sich 9 Speci Rahmen/Räder kauft braucht nix pseudokritisches über Ami-Marken erzählen.


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sind die aufgeführten Fahrer einfach nur schlechte/unpassende 29er gefahren.
Wenn ich ein zu großes oder zu kleines 26er fahren würde und dann plötzlich ein passendes 29er, welches Rad wäre dann besser?
Ist doch etwas zu einfach gedacht pauschal nach einer oder zwei Testfahrten mit einem Rad direkt über eine ganze Radgröße und alle ihre Räder zu urteilen.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (8. Oktober 2013)

Und was die Amis kaufen und entwickeln kann uns doch eigentlich schnurz piepe egal sein. Auch die Politik ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang völlig wurscht, ich brauche eine Rahmengröße, die mir Spaß auf den Trails liefert und da behindern nur die großen Dinger.
Was hier aber schon richtig angedeutet wird, ist die geschickte Vermarktung der Dinger. Wir leben nun mal in einer "Konsumzwangsgesellschaft" und wenn du nach einem Bike suchst und du aus jeder Ecke hörst, 26er sind von gestern, na, was machst du da als Anfänger? Wenn in tollen Speci-Showroom schon keine Alternative mehr steht, die 26er hinten im Lager vergammeln, auch wenn das tote Kapital des Händlers wächst, was machst du als verführungswilliges Opfer der Werbestrategen?
Mir können die alle gestohlen bleiben, es wird immer Hersteller geben, die 26er anbieten.


----------



## Jocki (8. Oktober 2013)

@client: wie schafft man es bitte sein Fully auf unter 10 kg zu drücken und dafür 13 kg in den Rucksack zu packen? Hattest du Schlafsack, Zelt, Kocher und Essen für 10 Tage dabei?

P.S ich habe mein ganzes 26er Gerümpel inkl. Enve Laufräder verkauft und Fahr lieber auf 29er durch die Gegend. Für mich passt es einfach besser. 

Ich hab allerdings schon vor 10 Jahren bemerkt dass ich mit meinem Cycclocross Steigungen noch im Wiegetritt hochkam wo ich mit dem 26 er sitzend kaum hochkam.

Schon damals hab ich mir ein Mtb mit großen Laufrädern gewünscht ohne zu wissen das es 29er gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (8. Oktober 2013)

Na schön für dich. Wir 26er Jünger sind ja auch nur sauer, weil 27,5 und 29er plötzlich als Allheilmittel angesehen werden. Ich würde trotzdem mal gerne sehen, wie du eine 25% Abfahrt mit winkligen Kurven und losem Geröll, dazu dicken Wurzeln gespickt,mit deinem 29er meisterst, hier im Teuto gar nicht so selten...
Bei der Teuttour konnte man schon einige "Fahrkünste" bewundern und die war nicht besonders anspruchsvoll...


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Oktober 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Das is doch auch nur politisch korrektes links-liberales Geschwätz.
> Wer sich 9 Speci Rahmen/Räder kauft braucht nix pseudokritisches über Ami-Marken erzählen.


 

Das wäre das perfekte Schlusswort für diesen Thread.


----------



## Benjoo1980 (8. Oktober 2013)

Fragt einfach öfter mal nach 26Zoll in den Läden dann wird es schon nicht passieren, wird es sowieso nicht aber trotzdem =)

Die Logik das du mit nem 27,5 oder 29 Zoll irgendwo besser den Berg hochkommst erschließt sich mir nicht. Weder theoretisch noch in der Praxis, Sorry. Wenn überhaut hat man auf den Geraden auf Asphalt ein mininininininmal besseres Abrollverhalten was sich aber auf den ersten Metern im Gelände nicht vorsetzt  Mir sind die 29Zoll Dinger auch viel zu unstabil das merkt man relativ schnell im Gelände, die 27,5 sind schon besser aber kommen natürlich nicht an ein 26er ran.

Macht den Mund auf und geht zu den Händlern und sagt: "26Zoll". Im forum kann man es zwar auch versuchen aber lieber die Händler, Hersteller etc. damit nerven.
Danke!


----------



## VIII (8. Oktober 2013)

"The size of the toys separates the men from the boys!"


29er oder Kinderfasching?


Gruss Christian


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jocki (8. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Na schön für dich. Wir 26er Jünger sind ja auch nur sauer, weil 27,5 und 29er plötzlich als Allheilmittel angesehen werden. Ich würde trotzdem mal gerne sehen, wie du eine 25% Abfahrt mit winkligen Kurven und losem Geröll, dazu dicken Wurzeln gespickt,mit deinem 29er meisterst, hier im Teuto gar nicht so selten...
> Bei der Teuttour konnte man schon einige "Fahrkünste" bewundern und die war nicht besonders anspruchsvoll...



Und Du meinst ob ich die Strecke Fahrend oder nicht bewältige liegt daran ob ich auf 29 oder 26 Zoll sitze? Soetwas liegt nur am Fahrer. Der eine ist gut genug um die Nachteile seines Gefährts in solchen Situationen zu kompensieren bzw fähig die Vorteile seines Gefährts entsprechend einzusetzen.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (8. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Und Du meinst ob ich die Strecke Fahrend oder nicht bewältige liegt daran ob ich auf 29 oder 26 Zoll sitze? Soetwas liegt nur am Fahrer. Der eine ist gut genug um die Nachteile seines Gefährts in solchen Situationen zu kompensieren bzw fähig die Vorteile seines Gefährts entsprechend einzusetzen.


 Guck dir auf Canyon doch mal das Video in der Preview auf das Lux 2014 an. Der Fahrer ist bestimmt nicht übel aber wie  der im Steilstück abwärts mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad hängt... das macht der bestimmt nicht, weil ihm das Spaß macht sondern weil er die Riesenräder durch Gewichtsverlagerung stabil halten will und keinen Überschlag riskiert. Durch diese Gewichtsverlagerung wir die ganze Fuhre instabil und das hat was mit Physik zu tun und hängt nicht vom Fahrer ab.


----------



## Joachim1980 (8. Oktober 2013)

Im Wald wid gemunkelt 29 Zoll ist die Wunderwaffe! 
Jeder sollte 29 Zoll fahren!
Schneller mit 29 Zoll!
29 Zoll überrollt alle Bodenunebenheiten!

Wenn 29 Zoll wirklich die Wunderwaffe ist, warum gibt es dann noch Kinderräder mit kleinerem Raddurchmesser als 29 Zoll? Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## gooodguy (8. Oktober 2013)

Also bei dem Video ist die Abfahrt ja nicht wirklich steil, aber er hängt gefühlte 10 cm über dem Hinterrad, sieht komisch aus und ich glaube so weit würde ich gar nicht hinter meinem Sattel kommen ohne Ihn nach unten zu stellen.

Er wird ja sicherlich kein schlechter Fahrer sein, nur wie ist es bei steileren Abfahrten wie es hier in der Gegend gibt, ich glaube da hätte ich ein mulmiges Gefühl.

In meinem Freundeskreis hat "noch" keiner ein 29er, 2 Leute haben sich gerade dieses Jahr noch ein 26er geholt, ich bin ja echt mal gespannt was in Zukunft mit den verschiedenen Formaten passiert. Für mich ist ein 29er wohl auch keine alternative, die Wendigkeit meines 26ers möchte ich nämlich nicht missen !


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Guck dir auf Canyon doch mal das Video in der Preview auf das Lux 2014 an. Der Fahrer ist bestimmt nicht übel aber wie der im Steilstück abwärts mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad hängt... das macht der bestimmt nicht, weil ihm das Spaß macht sondern weil er die Riesenräder durch Gewichtsverlagerung stabil halten will und keinen Überschlag riskiert. Durch diese Gewichtsverlagerung wir die ganze Fuhre instabil und das hat was mit Physik zu tun und hängt nicht vom Fahrer ab.


 
Sorry, aber Deine Aussage bzgl. Physik ist wiedersprüchlich. 
"mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad hängt...weil er die Riesenräder durch Gewichtsverlagerung stabil halten will..."
Genau das wird mit "Riesenrädern" (  ) entschärft und die geliebten Überschlagsgefühle der "Kinderräder" werden weniger...
MFG


----------



## SmallLutz (8. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> @_client_:
> 
> Ich hab allerdings schon vor 10 Jahren bemerkt dass ich mit meinem Cycclocross Steigungen noch im Wiegetritt hochkam wo ich mit dem 26 er sitzend kaum hochkam.
> 
> Schon damals hab ich mir ein Mtb mit großen Laufrädern gewünscht ohne zu wissen das es 29er gab.



Diese Geschichte kommt mir bekannt vor 
War auch froh über meine erste Fahrt auf einen 29er.
Und dann wurde 26 aussotiert. 

Den Aufschrei kann ich weiter nicht nachvollziehen.
Jedem das seine und damals als die ersten Federgabeln kamen oder
die ersten Bremsscheiben , immer wieder, das brauch man nicht. Riesen
Diskussionen und heut ?? Keiner hinterfagt es noch. Wenn jrgendein 
Produkt wirklich auf dem Markt nicht gebraucht wird,
dann wird es von alleine wieder schwinden. Denn das wird keine Industrie dann weiter produzieren, so einfach kann Marktwirtschaft sein.

Also einfach alles releaxer sehen, es wird kommen, wie es kommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (8. Oktober 2013)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Diese Geschichte kommt mir bekannt vor
> War auch froh über meine erste Fahrt auf einen 29er.
> Und dann wurde 26 aussotiert.
> 
> Den Aufschrei kann ich weiter nicht nachvollziehen.


Göttingen? Welchen Teil des Wortes "Mountain Bike" hast Du denn nicht verstanden?


----------



## SmallLutz (8. Oktober 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Göttingen? Welchen Teil des Wortes "Mountain Bike" hast Du denn nicht verstanden?



Soll man auf so etwas eingehen ??
Ähhhhmmm , nein


----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Guck dir auf Canyon doch mal das Video in der Preview auf das Lux 2014 an. Der Fahrer ist bestimmt nicht übel aber wie  der im Steilstück abwärts mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad hängt... das macht der bestimmt nicht, weil ihm das Spaß macht sondern weil er die Riesenräder durch Gewichtsverlagerung stabil halten will und keinen Überschlag riskiert. Durch diese Gewichtsverlagerung wir die ganze Fuhre instabil und das hat was mit Physik zu tun und hängt nicht vom Fahrer ab.



Erstmal ist das ein Werbevideo, hast du gut erkannt. Das soll einfach "gut aussehen". Ob man das dann auch wirklich so fahren muss oder kann ist eigentlich egal.
Außerdem ist der Kurschat nicht unbedingt als der Fahrtechniker bekannt.


----------



## client (8. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> @_client_: wie schafft man es bitte sein Fully auf unter 10 kg zu drücken und dafür 13 kg in den Rucksack zu packen? Hattest du Schlafsack, Zelt, Kocher und Essen für 10 Tage dabei?



Rucksack mit Regenhülle ca 1,2 kg, Ersatzradhose kurz, Socken, Shirt, Sportunterhemd Arm und Beinlinge (Jahreszeit Spät-Herbst), Regenbekleidung, Überschuhe, Windjacke, für den Abend leichte Hose, Shirt, Jacke, Schuhe (ich will Abends ja nicht mit frisch gewaschener, nasser Hose essen gehen), Waschzeug, ein wenig Werkzeug und Schmiermittel fürs Bike, eine Ersatzdecke, Pumpe, Erstehilfeausstattung, eine warme Jacke, ca 1-2 Liter Wasser zusätzlich im Rucksack, da es nicht überall Wasser im Wald zu kaufen gibt und ich nicht immer zwischendurch den Wald verlassen wollte, um in Ortschaften einkaufen zu fahren und ja, Du hast es bemerkt, einen leichten Notschlafsack+ leichte Isomatte und leichtes Tarb, falls keine Jugendherberge oder Unterkunft ein Zimmer frei gehabt hätte (was mir einmal passiert ist, da ein nahe gelegenes AKW eine große Revision hatte und ALLE Schlafplätze in einer Region mit kleinem Ort belegt waren). Und ich hätte bei 2-3°C Aussentemp. nicht ohne Schlafsack im Wald pennen wollen, wenn ich schon durch die Tagesfahrt ausgelaugt bin.
Zusätzlich eine Not- Essreserve, Handy, Ladegerät, Schreibzeug... Da sind 13 Kg schnell beieinander. Im Sommer ist das alles mit 8-9 kg möglich!
Außerdem hatte ich zu Begin der Tour Karten von Flensburg bis an die Alpen für die von mir vorgeplante Route an Bord. Rechne mal selbst, wieviel Gewicht das schon in den Rucksack bringt! Karten geht immer vor dem Navi, da ich auf meiner Karten viel besser ca 20-30km links und rechts von meiner geplanten Strecke Ausweichstrecken finden kann, wenn sich die Ursprungsstrecke vor Ort als uninteressant oder unfahrbar darstellt.

Ich mag halt nicht diese Softtouren, wo einem das Gepäck hinterhergetragen wird.
Übrigens, nach 6-8 Stunden Fahrzeit mit Rucksack kommt einem die Fahrt ohne so vor, als würde man fliegen, so leicht wirkt die Fahrt.

Das ganze Zeug habe ich ohne große Probleme in einem 30l Deuter Rucksack verstauen können.


----------



## Jocki (8. Oktober 2013)

Na, wennst du Da den gleichen Aufwand und Sorgfalt wie bei deinem Rad aufbringst wären locker ein paar Kilo weniger am Buckel drin gewesen.

P.S. Im Wald findet sich immer Wasser zum trinken (schmeißt man halt Micropur rein)

Wer gut fahren kann, kann es auch auf 29er
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16295601"]29er-nose on Vimeo[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11782596"]29er-rocks on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## client (8. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Na, wennst du Da den gleichen Aufwand und Sorgfalt wie bei deinem Rad aufbringst wären locker ein paar Kilo weniger am Buckel drin gewesen.


Das möchte ich aber von Dir mal sehen, wie Du die geamte Rückenlast leichter machst als 13 Kg.
Ich habe alles mit der Grammwaage vor dem Kauf gewogen, selbst die "Ausgehschuhe" wiegen nur leichte 500g. Das sind sehr leichte Wettkampflaufschuhe und ohne Innensohle hatte ich damit 472g im Rucksack.
Die lange Ausgehhose wiegt nur 340g. u.s.w.!
Die leichtesten Karten vom Vermessungsamt wiegen 45g, die schwersten deutlich über 100g, dazu noch einige Sonderkarten. Insgesamt hatte ich 26 Karten beim Start im Rucksack, dass sind schon 1,96kg gewesen!

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. 
26" ist bereits gestorben.


----------



## Aldar (8. Oktober 2013)

na hoffentlich , dann hat dieses elende geschwurbel endlich ein ende


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Oktober 2013)

Das hat doch erst angefangen als die schwulen 29er aufgekommen sind


----------



## Jocki (8. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Das möchte ich aber von Dir mal sehen, wie Du die geamte Rückenlast leichter machst als 13 Kg.
> Ich habe alles mit der Grammwaage vor dem Kauf gewogen, selbst die "Ausgehschuhe" wiegen nur leichte 500g. Das sind sehr leichte Wettkampflaufschuhe und ohne Innensohle hatte ich damit 472g im Rucksack.
> Die lange Ausgehhose wiegt nur 340g. u.s.w.!
> Die leichtesten Karten vom Vermessungsamt wiegen 45g, die schwersten deutlich über 100g, dazu noch einige Sonderkarten. Insgesamt hatte ich 26 Karten beim Start im Rucksack, dass sind schon 1,96kg gewesen!
> ...



Wirf mal einen Blick ins Trekking UL- Forum.
Die starten zum Teil mit unter 3kg Baseweight. d.h. Rucksack, Schlafsystem, Wetterschutz, Kocher etc. Da kommt dann nur noch Nahrung und eben so sachen wie Karten mit dazu.

Das ganze noch kombiniert mit Framebag und Lenkerrolle und Du hast maximal noch die Hälfte von deinem jetzigen Gewicht am Rücken.

Sehr interessantes Thema übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (8. Oktober 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Na, wennst du Da den gleichen Aufwand und Sorgfalt wie bei deinem Rad aufbringst wären locker ein paar Kilo weniger am Buckel drin gewesen.
> 
> P.S. Im Wald findet sich immer Wasser zum trinken (schmeißt man halt Micropur rein)
> 
> ...



sein gelaber am Ende vom 1 Vid hört sich meinung danach an das man ihm Geld dafür gibt


----------



## Jocki (8. Oktober 2013)

Nö, gibt man ihm nicht, der fährt momentan ein Quarterhorse.


----------



## MucPaul (8. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Das möchte ich aber von Dir mal sehen, wie Du die geamte Rückenlast leichter machst als 13 Kg.
> Ich habe alles mit der Grammwaage vor dem Kauf gewogen, selbst die "Ausgehschuhe" wiegen nur leichte 500g. Das sind sehr leichte Wettkampflaufschuhe und ohne Innensohle hatte ich damit 472g im Rucksack.
> Die lange Ausgehhose wiegt nur 340g. u.s.w.!
> Die leichtesten Karten vom Vermessungsamt wiegen 45g, die schwersten deutlich über 100g, dazu noch einige Sonderkarten. Insgesamt hatte ich 26 Karten beim Start im Rucksack, dass sind schon 1,96kg gewesen!
> ...



Du schleppst tatsächlich knapp 2kg an Radkarten im Rucksack mit? 
Ich weiss, die lassen sich besser lesen als auf dem Smartfon, aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich dann ein Samsung Note I/II in Betracht ziehen, das kann telefonieren und ist ein kleines Tablett. Und wiegt vielleicht 300g.


----------



## Teguerite (8. Oktober 2013)

Da lob ich mir mein tschi-pie-ess, ja ich weiss Akku leer und orientierunslos. Ist mir aber noch nie passiert, dafür aber verregnete Karten und viel Lebenszeit auf Reisen beim Kartenlesen abends in Hotelbetten/Hütten und an hunderten von Kreuzungen verschwendet.

Als Backup auf dem 4" Handy reicht aus um ohne Sorgen unterwegs zu sein.

Es gibt dann natürlich diejenigen die das brauchen Karten anzufassen, aber falls das Gewicht eine Rolle spielt ...


----------



## Metrum (8. Oktober 2013)

Er könnte ja auch die Karten der bereits gefahrenen Abschnitte wegwerfen dann hätter er am Ende, wenn es schwierig wird, kaum noch Kartenballast!


----------



## dickerbert (9. Oktober 2013)

Er könnte die relevanten Kartenstücke auch auf Butterpapier kopieren. Oder auf diese Oplaten - die gefahrenen Karten sind dann direkt die Verpflegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Das mit den Oblaten ist ja ne gute Idee - aber er muss sich ja auf dem Rückweg an den weggeworfenen Karten orientieren (so wie Hänsel & Gretel), wobei er sie dann auch wieder einsammeln könnte.


----------



## dickerbert (9. Oktober 2013)

Auch wieder wahr! Wie dumm von mir 
Wenn er allerdings Gewicht vom Rücken aufs Fahrrad verlagern möchte, könnte er die Karten auch zwischen die Speichen klemmen. Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären: In ein 29er Laufrad passen mehr Karten!


----------



## MucPaul (9. Oktober 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr! Wie dumm bin mir
> Wenn er allerdings Gewicht vom Rücken aufs Fahrrad verlagern möchte, könnte er die Karten auch zwischen die Speichen klemmen. Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären: In ein 29er Laufrad passen mehr Karten!



Ja, aber das Klemmen von Karton in Speichen ist verboten. Das hatte ich schon als kleines Kind vor annudazumal gemacht. Mit Bierdeckeln, die an den Speichen klappern. Machte einen Höllenlärm und verschaffte einem Respekt. Die Laufradklingeln waren da ja schon verboten gewesen (obwohl das die besten Klingeln aller Zeiten waren).


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Trailtrickser mit jedem Rad klarkommen steht außer Frage. Sattel im Rahmen, in den Pedalen stehen hat nichts mit flüssigem Renn-Tourenfahren zu tun.
Der Kurschat ist ein besserer Fahrer als 99,9% der Fahrer hier im Forum.
29er verursachen durch die erzwungene, "gequetschte" Geometrie  der Rahmen die Fahrprobleme. was früher die überstreckten Rennpfeilen waren, so geht hier die Geo in die andere Richtung, verursacht aber die gleichen Probleme.
Treckingräder eben.


----------



## NobbyRalph (9. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Das Trailtrickser mit jedem Rad klarkommen steht außer Frage. Sattel im Rahmen, in den Pedalen stehen hat nichts mit flüssigem Renn-Tourenfahren zu tun.
> Der Kurschat ist ein besserer Fahrer als 99,9% der Fahrer hier im Forum.
> 29er verursachen durch die erzwungene, "gequetschte" Geometrie der Rahmen die Fahrprobleme. was früher die überstreckten Rennpfeilen waren, so geht hier die Geo in die andere Richtung, verursacht aber die gleichen Probleme.
> Treckingräder eben.


 
Wieder mal Mutmassungen über Mutmassungen.
Komm doch mal zu den diversen Jugend-Cross Country Rennen, wo schon die 13-15 jährigen Fahrer mit 29er Bikes den 26er Fahrern nicht die Spur einer Chance lassen. Und das ganz besonders auf sehr anspruchsvollen Kursen.
Wie kommst Du denn auf so völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen, wonach die 29er Bikes Probleme machen? Wo ist da was "gezwungen" ???
Es ist uns bleibt Fakt: Wer nicht fahren kann, kann nicht fahren und labert sich irgendwas zurecht.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wieder mal Mutmassungen über Mutmassungen.
> Komm doch mal zu den diversen Jugend-Cross Country Rennen, wo schon die 13-15 jährigen Fahrer mit 29er Bikes den 26er Fahrern nicht die Spur einer Chance lassen. Und das ganz besonders auf sehr anspruchsvollen Kursen.
> Wie kommst Du denn auf so völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen, wonach die 29er Bikes Probleme machen? Wo ist da was "gezwungen" ???
> Es ist uns bleibt Fakt: Wer nicht fahren kann, kann nicht fahren und labert sich irgendwas zurecht.


Auch für die Jugend gilt: Gib ihnen ein Bike und sie fahren. Und man kann es nicht oft genug betonen: Geschwindigkeit ist relativ. Wie willst du beweisen, das das schnellere Fahren mit den 29ern zusammenhängt? Was du mir unterstellst ist mir schlicht egal und mein Treckingbike bleibt da, wo es hingehört: Straße.


----------



## NobbyRalph (9. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Auch für die Jugend gilt: Gib ihnen ein Bike und sie fahren. Und man kann es nicht oft genug betonen: Geschwindigkeit ist relativ. Wie willst du beweisen, das das schnellere Fahren mit den 29ern zusammenhängt? Was du mir unterstellst ist mir schlicht egal und mein Treckingbike bleibt da, wo es hingehört: Straße.


 
Ich will und wollte gar nichts beweisen. Ich SEHE seit ca. 2 Jahren auf allen Rennen (nicht nur in den Jugendklassen), dass sich die 26er Fahrer hinten einreihen und die 29er vorne sind.
Meine Verwunderung bezieht sich auf Deine völlig unbegründete Mutmassung, wonach es mit 29ern irgendwelche Probleme gibt.
Das wäre etwas, was DU beweisen solltest, bevor Du solche sinnlosen Aussagen tätigst.
Dein Gerede riecht sehr stark nach "mir gefallen 29er Bikes nicht und deswegen will ich nicht, dass sie gut sind..."


----------



## RetroRider (9. Oktober 2013)

Da es hier nur noch um 29" geht, herrscht offenbar zumindest darüber Einigkeit, daß 27.5" Mist ist.


----------



## MucPaul (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie ich soeben gelesen habe, scheint es dass 26 nun praktisch tot ist und auch 29 derzeit ein Testballon ist, bis man genaueres über den Markt weiss.

Anscheinend macht 27.5 nun das Rennen, weil es das beste beider Welten vereint.
GIANT hat für 2014 alles komplett auf 27.5 umgestellt. 26er sind raus, ein paar 29er haben sie noch.

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/news-giant-goes-big-with-27-5/

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/650B-For-All-Giants-Elite-Level-Mountain-Bikes.html


----------



## Edged (9. Oktober 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wie ich soeben gelesen habe, scheint es dass 26 nun praktisch tot ist und auch 29 derzeit ein Testballon ist, bis man genaueres über den Markt weiss.
> 
> Anscheinend macht 27.5 nun das Rennen, weil es das beste beider Welten vereint.
> GIANT hat für 2014 alles komplett auf 27.5 umgestellt. 26er sind raus, ein paar 29er haben sie noch.
> ...


Nunja, sowas nennt sich "geordneter Rückzug". Natürlich so ohne Gesichtsverlust.
Für die kommende Saison wird das 27,5er als das bessere Konzept gegenüber 29" erklärt und in einem Jahr wird dann "geordnet" wieder auf 26" gesetzt. 
Die Masse der Lemminge vergisst die Aufregung schnell und die Historie sowieso.
Geht doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (9. Oktober 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Nunja, sowas nennt sich "geordneter Rückzug". Natürlich so ohne Gesichtsverlust.
> Für die kommende Saison wird das 27,5er als das bessere Konzept gegenüber 29" erklärt und in einem Jahr wird dann "geordnet" wieder auf 26" gesetzt.
> Die Masse der Lemminge vergisst die Aufregung schnell und die Historie sowieso.
> Geht doch.



Ach, so schlimm wie damals mit den Videokassetten ist es ja nicht. Ein gutes 26er oder 29er ist auch in 10 Jahren noch prima nutzbar. 
Eine Betamax Kassette eher für die Tonne.

Ich finde es gut, daß auch mit verschiedenen Reifengrößen experimentiert wird. 26er waren ja Zufall und nicht unbedingt das beste.
Und wenn 27.5 dann Marktstandard wird, auch gut. Ein Neukauf steht nächstes Jahr auch an.


----------



## 4mate (9. Oktober 2013)

Wer's immer noch nicht kapiert hat: 29" Zoll war ein Großangriff aus Amiland, 
dessen Ziel die vollständige Beherrschung des kompletten Weltmarktes  war.

Wenn nicht die Europäer mit 27,5" / 650B, das übrigens das 'bessere 26" ' 
ist, weil sich Anforderungsprofil und Einsatzbereiche und die gefahrenen 
Geschwindigkeiten in den letzten 30 Jahren seit den ersten  Anfängen der als 
Berg(auf)räder gedachten Starrbikes vollkommen geändert haben, einen
 Gegenangriff  gestartet hätten, wären wir jetzt alle voll am Arsch.

Das nervöse Gezacke der 26er ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Vor allem Anfänger 
und Frauen, die nicht ideologisch verhärteten Fronten zugehörig sind, empfinden
27,5 auf allen Offroad Untergründen als sicherer und angenehmer zu fahren.
Das geringe mehr an Raddurchmesser baut dieses Plus an Zentripetalkraft  auf.

Angebot und Nachfrage haben den Markt vorläufig bereinigt: 29" für alles zur
Verwendung im Renn- und Marathon- und Hobbysportbereich, 27,5 als neue
Goldene Mitte und für Federwege über 120mm, 26" für Nostalgiker, Pseudo-
traditionalisten, Körpergefühlslegastheniker und Zwerge


----------



## NobbyRalph (9. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage haben den Markt vorläufig bereinigt: 29" für alles zur
> Verwendung im Renn- und Marathon- und Hobbysportbereich, 27,5 als neue
> Goldene Mitte und für Federwege über 120mm, 26" für Nostalgiker, Pseudo-
> traditionalisten, Körpergefühlslegastheniker und Zwerge


----------



## Edged (9. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Das *nervöse Gezacke* der 26er ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


Warum habe ich das nie bemerkt?
Aber ich fahre ja auch heute noch Ski mit 203 cm Länge. Unfahrbar die Dinger ...


----------



## DFG (9. Oktober 2013)

Achso! Unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit findet ein Kampf um die Weltherrschaft zwischen den bösen Amis und den gute Europäern statt. Eine epische Schlacht zwischen Gut und Bösse ohne das wir was merken. Na jetzt wo du das sagst, kann ja 27,5 nur das bessere 26 sein. Wie gut dass mein Rad fast neu ist, da muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen ob ich nun die dunkle Seite der Macht oder die Jedi nehme. Blöde nur das die alle in Taiwan kaufen, wie kommen die ins Rennen? Sind das Ferengi?


----------



## AlexMC (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dafür, die 29er durch 28,25 zu ersetzen  (das wäre dann fast ein so großer Fortschritt wie 26 zu 27,5...)


----------



## Zara Bernard (9. Oktober 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Sind das Ferengi?


----------



## bersch-app (9. Oktober 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Achso! Unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit findet ein Kampf um die Weltherrschaft zwischen den bösen Amis und den gute Europäern statt. Eine epische Schlacht zwischen Gut und Bösse ohne das wir was merken. Na jetzt wo du das sagst, kann ja 27,5 nur das bessere 26 sein. Wie gut dass mein Rad fast neu ist, da muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen ob ich nun die dunkle Seite der Macht oder die Jedi nehme. Blöde nur das die alle in Taiwan kaufen, wie kommen die ins Rennen? Sind das Ferengi?




Das hast du aber schön geschrieben. 

Ich konnte gerade nicht antworten, ich musste mir die ganze Zeit abwechselnd mit beiden Händen vorn Kopf klatschen.


----------



## Aldar (9. Oktober 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Achso! Unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit findet ein Kampf um die Weltherrschaft zwischen den bösen Amis und den gute Europäern statt. Eine epische Schlacht zwischen Gut und Bösse ohne das wir was merken. Na jetzt wo du das sagst, kann ja 27,5 nur das bessere 26 sein. Wie gut dass mein Rad fast neu ist, da muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen ob ich nun die dunkle Seite der Macht oder die Jedi nehme. Blöde nur das die alle in Taiwan kaufen, wie kommen die ins Rennen? Sind das Ferengi?


 

und was für eine Rolle spielt Q ? 
Wieso bereinigt er diese gefahr fürs Kontinuum nicht? 
Sith & Jedi würden immerhin die Ordnung die im Kontinuum herschen gehörig durcheinander wirbeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die Lösung !
Der neue Laufradstandard wird 26,95" - wer altmodisch sein will und ein wendiges Bike will, montiert sich einen 1,8er Rocket Ron drauf und wer fortschrittlich und modern sein will, nimmt einen Trail King in 2,4 etc. pp... So erschlagen wir mit einer Felge sämtliche optionalen Aussendurchmesser und wir können alle wieder mit Gänseblümchen im Haar Ringelreihen tanzen und uns gegenseitig lieb haben, weil dann alle Biker gleich sind. Fast.


----------



## Edged (9. Oktober 2013)

Llustischkeit kennt keine Grenzen ...


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Oktober 2013)

Ist 26" jetzt endlich ausgestorben? Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, ich war zu lange in der Realität.


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Oktober 2013)

Nein, sie haben sich verschanzt (gerüchteweise in einem Sub eines Grossen Radforums) und leisten erbitterten Widerstand.

Gern vergleicht man den Kampf der TeaParty gegen ObamaCare mit ihrem heldenhaften Widerstand.


----------



## An der Alb (9. Oktober 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ist 26" jetzt endlich ausgestorben? Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, ich war zu lange in der Realität.



Noch viel lernen du musst, junger Padawan. 26" kann gar nicht ausgestorben sein, denn in meiner Garage steht eines. Wenn ich das von meinem Junior und meiner Frau mitzähle, sind es sogar derer drei. 

Aber, welche Radgröße sind denn eigentlich die Jedis und welche sind die Sith? Würde gerne wissen, ob ich zur dunklen Seite der Macht gehöre oder nicht. Dann wüsste ich zumindest, ob ich beim nächsten biken das Darth Vader-Kostum anziehe (da wäre dann der Helm gleich mit dabei) oder ob ich so einen erdbraunen langen Kittel anziehen muss.


----------



## Zaskar01 (9. Oktober 2013)

Jedi werden klein und am schlimmsten GRÜN. So wie dieser hier

Erst sah er so aus :







Und dann kaufte er ein Puky und wurde so :





3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (9. Oktober 2013)

An die 29er Fangirls... Ihr seid die nächsten


----------



## RetroRider (9. Oktober 2013)

Aldar schrieb:


> und was für eine Rolle spielt Q ?
> Wieso bereinigt er diese gefahr fürs Kontinuum nicht?
> [...]



Der ist von den Vorlonen verjagt worden.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Oktober 2013)

Mirko29: 


> An die...  29er Fangirls Ihr seid die nächsten



I see what you did there


----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Er könnte ja auch die Karten der bereits gefahrenen Abschnitte wegwerfen dann hätter er am Ende, wenn es schwierig wird, kaum noch Kartenballast!


Die "durchfahrenen" Karten habe ich ja auch immer, wenn ein Briefkasten in meiner nächtlichen Unterkunft vorhanden war, zu meiner Frau gesandt, so wußte die immer wo ich in etwa gewesen bin.
Ich liebes es aber am Abend die gefahrene Strecke in die Karte einzuzeichnen und dort ein paar Notizen zu den Erlebnissen an den verschiedenen Orten zu notieren und vor allem schätze ich die Abwesenheit des blöden Eierphones oder seiner Nachbauten.
Ich bin im Job schon Sklave solcher (eigentlich) überflüssiger Teile. Mir reicht ein einfaches, kleines Handy, dass ungenutzt 3-4 Tage die Akkusladung behält. Wenn ich eine lange Tour mit dem Bike fahre, dann bin ich beim Biken oder in der Erholung und nur dort und absichtlich nicht im www oder per Telefonanruf wieder zu Hause oder bei Freunden. Die Probleme der Familie und der restlichen Welt -solange es keine gravierenden Ereignisse sind- sind mir während solcher Touren vollkommen egal!
Zwei Wochen körperlich und gedanklich nur dort zu sein, wo man gerade ist, dass ist Erholung.


----------



## client (9. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ich will und wollte gar nichts beweisen. Ich SEHE seit ca. 2 Jahren auf allen Rennen (nicht nur in den Jugendklassen), dass sich die 26er Fahrer hinten einreihen und die 29er vorne sind.



Es sind nicht die Räder, die sich vorne einreihen, es sind die Radsportler. Und da hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr wenig geändert, die, die immer schon vorne spitze waren, die sind es nun auch mit den 29" und die, die aus Altersgründen schlechter werden, die werden auch nicht mehr mit einem 29" Rad besser und die, die schon immer ihre Schwächen in Teilbereichen hatten (Kurschat bergab!!), die sind in den Rennen auch mit 29" bergab nicht besser geworden.
Was jedoch deutlich sichtbar ist, wenn ich live an diversen Rennstrecken mit Profibeteiligung stehe, dass die Stürze satt zugenommen haben: Nun könnte ich daraus ja auch ableiten, was ich nicht ernst meine, dass durch die Zunahme der 29" Räder die Radkontrolle abgenommen hat!
Was bitte wolltest Du mit deinen Zeilen beweisen.
Ich glaube nichts, denn die 26"/ 29" Diskussion nimmt Züge an, die mehr in die spirituelle Welt gehören, Fakten sind und bleiben schwammig.
Jeder soll doch fahren womit er will, wenn er es denn noch beim Kauf vorfinden würde.


----------



## Teguerite (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Karten in einem Smartphone kannst Du auch im Flugmodus ansehen... Aber ich will einem Kartenfetischisten nichts ausreden. So hat eben jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen.


----------



## Zara Bernard (9. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Die "durchfahrenen" Karten habe ich ja auch immer, wenn ein Briefkasten in meiner nächtlichen Unterkunft vorhanden war, zu meiner Frau gesandt, so wußte die immer wo ich in etwa gewesen bin.
> Ich liebes es aber am Abend die gefahrene Strecke in die Karte einzuzeichnen und dort ein paar Notizen zu den Erlebnissen an den verschiedenen Orten zu notieren und vor allem schätze ich die Abwesenheit des blöden Eierphones oder seiner Nachbauten.
> Ich bin im Job schon Sklave solcher (eigentlich) überflüssiger Teile. Mir reicht ein einfaches, kleines Handy, dass ungenutzt 3-4 Tage die Akkusladung behält. Wenn ich eine lange Tour mit dem Bike fahre, dann bin ich beim Biken oder in der Erholung und nur dort und absichtlich nicht im www oder per Telefonanruf wieder zu Hause oder bei Freunden. Die Probleme der Familie und der restlichen Welt -solange es keine gravierenden Ereignisse sind- sind mir während solcher Touren
> vollkommen egal!
> Zwei Wochen körperlich und gedanklich nur dort zu sein, wo man gerade ist, dass ist Erholung.



Für sowas gibts ein Garmin GPS und Notfallkarten.


----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2013)

Naja, so wie er es erklärt hat kann ich es nachvollziehen. Ich habe auch gern ne Karte in der Hand - aber gefahren wird bei mir seit jeher nach Himmelsrichtung. Und damit bin ich immer angekommen! 

Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab!!!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Das nervöse Gezacke der 26er ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Vor allem Anfänger
> und Frauen, die nicht ideologisch verhärteten Fronten zugehörig sind, empfinden
> 27,5 auf allen Offroad Untergründen als sicherer und angenehmer zu fahren.
> Das geringe mehr an Raddurchmesser baut dieses Plus an Zentripetalkraft  auf.



Und was bist du? Wenn du auf sicher und angenehm stehst, würde ich dir eine Runde mit dem Damenrad durch die Stadt empfehlen. Wer sicher und angenehm Mountainbiken will sollte sich voher vielleicht von seiner Schizophrenie heilen lassen...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, das ist das Einzige was hilft, Luschtigkeit kennt keine Grenzen. 
Was soll ich mich mit jemanden auseinandersetzen, der  einen halben Markennamen als Nickname hat.
Liegt wohl an dem miesen Wetter, das ich mich auf so etwas einlasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Jepp, das ist das Einzige was hilft, Luschtigkeit kennt keine Grenzen.
> Was soll ich mich mit jemanden auseinandersetzen, der einen halben Markennamen als Nickname hat.
> Liegt wohl an dem miesen Wetter, das ich mich auf so etwas einlasse...


 
Nein, es liegt nicht am Wetter, das kann ich Dir versichern.
Du hast einfach generell von der Thematik keine Ahnung. 
Aber tröste Dich, Du bist nicht allein, Du findest speziell zu diesem Thema noch einige "Gleichgesinnte", die nur mutmassen und die eigene Voreingenommenheit als Argumentation ins Felde führen.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Nein, es liegt nicht am Wetter, das kann ich Dir versichern.
> Du hast einfach generell von der Thematik keine Ahnung.
> Aber tröste Dich, Du bist nicht allein, Du findest speziell zu diesem Thema noch einige "Gleichgesinnte", die nur mutmassen und die eigene Voreingenommenheit als Argumentation ins Felde führen.


 Ich habe meine eigene Meinung und die lasse ich hier raus. Fertig. Von Dir halte ich auch nichts.
 Hoppel du mal weiter als Schwalbe-Reklame durch die Gegend.


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Ich habe meine eigene Meinung und die lasse ich hier raus. Fertig. Von Dir halte ich auch nichts.
> Hoppel du mal weiter als Schwalbe-Reklame durch die Gegend.




 

Manchmal genügen drei klare Sätze!!!


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Manchmal genügen drei klare Sätze...


 
...die alles über die geistige Potenz des Verfassers aussagen.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt wird der auch noch im persönlichen Bereich beleidigend...


----------



## Teguerite (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier fehlt es leider ein wenig an Toleranz. Wir müssen ja niemanden bekehren wie das die Bikeindustrie und die dazugehörigen Magazine wollen. Es soll doch jeder mit dem Spass haben was ihm am meisten entspricht, egal welche Zahl nun auf den Laufrädern steht.

Menschen danach zu beurteilen oder gar zu verurteilen, was sie an Laufradgrössen fahren, passt irgendwie nicht in unsere aufgeklärte Zeit. Andere Thematiken in der Gesellschaft wie Hautfarbe oder Sexualorientierung werden mit Toleranz behandelt. Das scheint für manche recht anstrengend zu sein, also braucht es Ersatzkriegsschauplätze...

Faszinierend finde ich auch wie sich MTB immer mehr in verschiedene Kategorien aufteilt in denen sich die Menschen unereinander immer mehr abgrenzen. Vor langer Zeit gab es nur Rennradler und MTBler die sich wenig zu sagen hatten, dann das gleiche innerhalb der verschieden MTB Disziplinen. Heute schaffen wir das sogar schon über die Laufräder der Mountainbikes...


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es zurück. So ist es da, wo ich herkomme üblich und passt sehr wohl in unsere aufgeklärte Zeit.

Für mich ist das Nebenthema hiermit abgehakt, BTT: Ja, 26" stirbt aus


----------



## AlexMC (10. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Im Enduro-/AM-Bereich werde ich solange es geht, weiter mit meinem 26"  Fully unterwegs sein. Wenn ich alleine an Spitzkehren und andere  "schwierige" Stellen in Trails denke, würde ich da niemals mit einem  29er rumdoktern wollen (man bedenke da, was das bei Rahmengröße XL oder  gar XXL für ein riesiges Bike sein würde...)
> 27,5" erachte ich als kläglichen Versuch der Industrie, einen  zusätzlichen Standard zu etablieren, nur um den unschlüssigen Käufern  eine Möglichkeit zu bieten, kein "veraltetes" 26" Produkt kaufen zu  müssen und an der Eisdiele mit dem neuen Fahrrad "up to date" zu sein.
> Unterm Strich bin ich der Meinung, dass sich das Angebot hierzu in den  nächsten Jahren ganz von alleine einpendelt. Letztendlich haben es doch  die Käufer in der Hand, ob sie sich von der Industrie zu stumpfsinnigen  Laborratten degradieren lassen und jeden noch so sinnlosen Schrott  kaufen, nur weils gerade hip ist, oder ob man seiner eigenen Einstellung  treu bleibt.



Dabei ist er doch zu sinnvollen Aussagen fähig 
Und hast Du denn noch Dein total veraltetes 26er AM-Fully??


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Hier fehlt es leider ein wenig an Toleranz. Wir müssen ja niemanden bekehren wie das die Bikeindustrie und die dazugehörigen Magazine wollen. Es soll doch jeder mit dem Spass haben was ihm am meisten entspricht, egal welche Zahl nun auf den Laufrädern steht.
> 
> Menschen danach zu beurteilen oder gar zu verurteilen, was sie an Laufradgrössen fahren, passt irgendwie nicht in unsere aufgeklärte Zeit. Andere Thematiken in der Gesellschaft wie Hautfarbe oder Sexualorientierung werden mit Toleranz behandelt. Das scheint für manche recht anstrengend zu sein, also braucht es Ersatzkriegsschauplätze...
> 
> Faszinierend finde ich auch wie sich MTB immer mehr in verschiedene Kategorien aufteilt in denen sich die Menschen unereinander immer mehr abgrenzen. Vor langer Zeit gab es nur Rennradler und MTBler die sich wenig zu sagen hatten, dann das gleiche innerhalb der verschieden MTB Disziplinen. Heute schaffen wir das sogar schon über die Laufräder der Mountainbikes...


Und was mich besonders dabei bewegt ist die Frage nach dem Sinn solcher Abgrenzungen innerhalb ein und der selben Sportart; Radsport!
Ich fahre cc- MTB, ich fahre Rennrad, ich fahre ein weiteres, weniger Race ausgerichtetes MTB und ich fahre Trekkingbike, 28"(!) und manchmal ziehe ich mit diesem Rad meinen Sohn mit seinem Kinderrad (als Anhänger). Bin ich jedes Mal eine andere Persönlichkeit; sicherlich nicht!!!!
Mir wäre es einfach zu blöd, jedes mal die jeweils andere Gruppe zu verteufeln.
Aber es ist schon lustig, wenn ich auf dem RR fahre und vorher vergessen habe von meinem Helm das "Sonnenschild" zu entfernen, dann grüßen mich viele Rennradler nicht, nehme ich das Teil ab, dann grüßt jeder RRler.
Ich finds lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Oktober 2013)

Gerade komme ich von einer Probefahrt mit einem Cube Fully 29er zurück, passend mit dem Treckingbike hingefahren. Fazit: Da hätte ich auch schon vor zehn Jahren mit dem 28er in den Teuto fahren können.
Ich verteufel niemanden, nur weil er mit einem 29er zurechtkommt. Aber ich finde es schlicht lachhaft, diese Dinger als plötzliche Wunderwaffe anzupreisen. 
Die werden wieder aussterben.


----------



## Benjoo1980 (10. Oktober 2013)

To.S. schrieb:


> Gerade komme ich von einer Probefahrt mit einem Cube Fully 29er zurück, passend mit dem Treckingbike hingefahren. Fazit: Da hätte ich auch schon vor zehn Jahren mit dem 28er in den Teuto fahren können.
> Ich verteufel niemanden, nur weil er mit einem 29er zurechtkommt. Aber ich finde es schlicht lachhaft, diese Dinger als plötzliche Wunderwaffe anzupreisen.
> Die werden wieder aussterben.



Genauso ist es nämlich ! Die Trekkingbikes damals in 28" waren fast wie die 29" heute nur damals hatten die Reifen die Breite von 1,4-1,7 schätzungsweise und noch keine Federung. Ansonsten derselbe Müll. Wenn ich die sehe muss ich immer an die hier denken, keine Ahnung wieso 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/f/fe/Hochrad2.jpeg/200px-Hochrad2.jpeg


LASST UNS IN RUHE MIT NEUEN LAUFRADGRÖSSEN !!! Entwickelt lieber Reifen und Schläuche die nicht reißen, platzen oder von einer Dorne "getötet" werden, Bremsen die nicht quietschen und so heiss werden das man damit den "einen Ring" schmelzen könnte, Sättel die bequem und für den Normalo erschwinglich sind, etc.etc.etc. !!  Danke


----------



## Edged (10. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon lustig, wenn ich auf dem RR fahre und vorher vergessen habe von meinem Helm das "Sonnenschild" zu entfernen, dann grüßen mich viele Rennradler nicht, nehme ich das Teil ab, dann grüßt jeder RRler.


... kann ich genau so bestätigen ... 

Aber noch mehr: Ich fahre grundsätzlich  mit Rennradkleidung (Lycra) auf'm MTB. Auch AM-Touren. Das kommt bei den Hardcore-AM-MTBlern gar nicht gut. Da sind Schlabberklamotten ein Muß. 
Mir klemmen die Schlabbersachen immer irgendwie und behindern die freie Bewegung. Nicht alles, was die alten Rennradfahrer auszeichnete war verkehrt ...


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> .
> 
> Aber noch mehr: Ich fahre grundsätzlich  mit Rennradkleidung (Lycra) auf'm MTB. Auch AM-Touren. Das kommt bei den Hardcore-AM-MTBlern gar nicht gut. Da sind Schlabberklamotten ein Muß.
> Mir klemmen die Schlabbersachen immer irgendwie und behindern die freie Bewegung. Nicht alles, was die alten Rennradfahrer auszeichnete war verkehrt ...


Genauso fahre auch ich. Eng, wie Wurst in Pelle. Egal ob auf dem MTB oder auf dem RR.
Wenn ich eine Mehrtagestour fahre, dann lässt sich so ein kleines Lycra- Stoffstück auf viel leichter waschen und trocknen, oder sollte man sich auch mehrere Tage nicht waschen, wenn man AM fährt? (ist nur ein Scherz, ich habe alle MTBler lieb.


----------



## DFG (10. Oktober 2013)

Jo schön mit dem bunten schlaber Clownskostüm durch den Wald ey voll AM und Freireiten und so. Kreuzlandkleidung ist voll gay.

Man ich fahr jetzt seit über 40 Jahren mit dem Rad, schön mit dem Kinderrädchen angefangen, aber dieses Abgrenzen durch Kleidung, Räder, Marken, Reifengrößen ist so ziemlich das dämlichste was es gibt, und es wird immer schlimmer!

Da kann man sich doch nur Lustig machen über dieses, ey ich habe es selbst erfahren 25,75 2/3 ist die beste Reifengröße die es gibt. Wo ist eigentlich der Spaß am fahren geblieben.


----------



## gooodguy (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Diskussion ansich ist schon wirklich berechtigt, nur warum "dissen" sich hier einige Leute so sehr wegen den Reifengröße. 

Ich persönlich achte da nichtmal drauf, fahren auch mit Rennradklamotten auf nem MTB von 2006 (26"), das einzige was mich etwas stören würde ist, wenn ich für meins keine Ersatzteile mehr bekommen würde, aber danach sieht es ja "noch" nicht aus.

Die Zeit wird es einfach zeigen was in 3,4 oder 5 Jahren sich behauptet, daran wird auch diese Diskussion nichts ändern und deshalb sollte hier auch ein normaler Umgansgton herschen.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Umfrage wieviel der hier angemeldeten User welche Reifengröße zu Hause hat, wäre ja mal interessant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (10. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Autos? Stirbt 15" aus? Ist 17" der beste Kompromiss für Pendler und  muss es für Sportwagenfahrer, die etwas auf sich halten, 20" sein? Kann ich meinen Fiat Panda mit 20" ausrüsten? Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen? Denn ich habe Angst, dass ich demnächst keine passenden Reifen kaufen kann und Vorlagern möchte ich nicht. Man, ist das alles kompliziert! 
Ich höre mich mal bei meinen Kollegen und Kolleginnen um, warum sie sich für ihre bestimmte Laufradgröße entschieden haben.


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Also 20" im Panda wird nicht gehenm, da ein Rad dann grösser ist, als das gesamte Auto.


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Oktober 2013)

Also dann doch 17". Ist ja auch näher an 15" als an 20". Damit hätte ich die Vorteile der größeren Räder ohne deren Nachteile.


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich empfehle Raupen, das spart eventuellen Allrad, da ja Allkette vorhanden wäre. Auch entfallen teure Nebenkosten wie Sommer- und Winterreifen, Reifendichtmittel usf.


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2013)

Benjoo1980 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es nämlich ! Die Trekkingbikes damals in 28" waren fast wie die 29" heute nur damals hatten die Reifen die Breite von 1,4-1,7 schätzungsweise und noch keine Federung. Ansonsten derselbe Müll...


 
Und da fragen sich manche wirklich noch ernsthaft, warum es zu Abgrenzungen innerhalb der selben Sportart kommt??
Wenn die Hardcore-Nostalgiker neue Bikes als MÜLL bezeichnen, ist es doch mehr als logisch, dass dann rumgemeckert wird.
Einen Kommentar zu derlei Engstirnigkeit erspare ich mir diesmal, da der Thread sonst wieder komplett abdriftet.

BTT: Ja, 26" stirbt aus


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Verstehendes Lesen ist deine GROSSE Stärke

Er setzt die NEUEN 29" mit den ALTEN 28" Trekkingbikes gleich.  Und das erkennt man nur aus deinem Zitat OHNE den gesamten Post zu lesen.


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube da hat er sich mit der geistigen Potenz bissel weit aus dem Glashaus gelehnt!


----------



## AlexMC (10. Oktober 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> BTT: Ja, 26" stirbt aus





NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Im Enduro-/AM-Bereich werde ich solange es geht, weiter mit meinem 26"   Fully unterwegs sein. Wenn ich alleine an Spitzkehren und andere   "schwierige" Stellen in Trails denke, würde ich da niemals mit einem   29er rumdoktern wollen (man bedenke da, was das bei Rahmengröße XL oder   gar XXL für ein riesiges Bike sein würde...)
> 27,5" erachte ich als kläglichen Versuch der Industrie, einen   zusätzlichen Standard zu etablieren, nur um den unschlüssigen Käufern   eine Möglichkeit zu bieten, kein "veraltetes" 26" Produkt kaufen zu   müssen und an der Eisdiele mit dem neuen Fahrrad "up to date" zu sein.



Schon eine Lösung gefunden


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Er hat sich Nordic Walking Stöcke gekauft.


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Er hat sich Nordic Walking Stöcke gekauft.



Na aber hoffentlich in der richtigen Länge, nicht die veralteten die nur bis Brusthöhe reichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na aber hoffentlich in der richtigen Länge, nicht die veralteten die nur bis Brusthöhe reichen!


 
Die Veralteten sterben eh aus.


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na aber hoffentlich in der richtigen Länge, nicht die veralteten die nur bis Brusthöhe reichen!



Die waren clever und haben die Stöcke teleskopierbar gestaltet, so kann jeder von 0,90 - 1,80 m Länge alles nutzen.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Die Veralteten sterben eh aus.



Fühlst du dich schon schwach?


----------



## iceis (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Mutter der Dummen ist immer schwanger.


----------



## DFG (10. Oktober 2013)

Chuck lacht über dich Nobby.........


----------



## client (10. Oktober 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei Autos? Stirbt 15" aus? Ist 17" der beste Kompromiss für Pendler und  muss es für Sportwagenfahrer, die etwas auf sich halten, 20" sein? Kann ich meinen Fiat Panda mit 20" ausrüsten? Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen? Denn ich habe Angst, dass ich demnächst keine passenden Reifen kaufen kann und Vorlagern möchte ich nicht. Man, ist das alles kompliziert!
> Ich höre mich mal bei meinen Kollegen und Kolleginnen um, warum sie sich für ihre bestimmte Laufradgröße entschieden haben.


Der Vergleich zum PKW ist unpassend, da die Fahrzeuge auch deutlich an Länge und Höhe in den letzten zwanzig Jahren zugelegt haben und damit zwangsläufig eine Anpassung der Radgröße nötig war, um die durch das gleichzeitig gestiegene Fahrzeuggewicht notwendigerweise vergrößerten Bremsscheiben unterzubringen!
Ein Fiat 500 hatte vor wenigen Jahren noch ein Gewicht von knapp 500kg, sein derzeitiger Nachfolger wiegt über 1000kg!
Wären die MTB auch um die gleichen Prozentzahlen gewachsen, dann würde jeder die größeren Radmaße verstehen, so wirkt es aber als würden man an den Fiat 500 von vor 25 Jahren 17" oder 18" Räder montieren und genauso merkwürdig sehen die meisten (bis Größe L) MTBs auch aus.


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2013)

DFG schrieb:


> Chuck lacht über dich Nobby.........


 
Chuck findet meine Witze eben gut. Kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hört ihr mit den Chuck Norris Witzen auf 

Sonst macht der das Internet kaputt !!

Und Nobby, hast du das Chuckl schonmal persönlich gefragt? Denke nein.


----------



## Edged (10. Oktober 2013)

Allen die hier themenfremd herumblödeln sei folgende Vorgehensweise empfohlen:



> [FONT="][SIZE=2]"Dies ist ein manueller e-Mail Virus.[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=2]
> [FONT="]Sein Entwickler hat leider keine Ahnung und keine Zeit[/FONT]
> [FONT="]um einen echten zu programmieren.[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Wählen Sie einfach die ersten 50 Adressen aus Ihrem[/FONT]
> ...



So hätte Chuck das auch gemacht.


----------



## MrMapei (10. Oktober 2013)

client schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zum PKW ist unpassend, da die Fahrzeuge auch deutlich an Länge und Höhe in den letzten zwanzig Jahren zugelegt haben und damit zwangsläufig eine Anpassung der Radgröße nötig war, um die durch das gleichzeitig gestiegene Fahrzeuggewicht notwendigerweise vergrößerten Bremsscheiben unterzubringen!
> Ein Fiat 500 hatte vor wenigen Jahren noch ein Gewicht von knapp 500kg, sein derzeitiger Nachfolger wiegt über 1000kg!


Vielleicht sind die 29er ja auch nur eine Anpassung an das gestiegene Durchschnittsgewicht der MTB-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. Oktober 2013)

Kleinere Laufräder halten aber anscheinend mehr aus...


----------



## KleinundMein (10. Oktober 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> ... kann ich genau so bestätigen ...
> 
> Aber noch mehr: Ich fahre grundsätzlich  mit Rennradkleidung (Lycra) auf'm MTB. Auch AM-Touren. Das kommt bei den Hardcore-AM-MTBlern gar nicht gut. Da sind Schlabberklamotten ein Muß.
> Mir klemmen die Schlabbersachen immer irgendwie und behindern die freie Bewegung. Nicht alles, was die alten Rennradfahrer auszeichnete war verkehrt ...



Rennradfahrer grüssen grundsätzlich nicht, ausser sie tragen ebenfalls ein Radio Shack Trikot, oder Frau ist am Lenker, die grüssen meist zurück.  

Oder nehmen die mir meinen LA Signature Helm übel? Und wenn einer auch USPS Klamotten fährt - volle Feindschaft im Blick - muss doch nicht sein.

Auf Mallorca mache ich immer die Aktion freundlicher Rennrad-Fahrer, zuhause, wo ich mehr mit MTB fahre, komme ich immer mehr von den MTB-Klamotten weg - das Verheddern mit der Hose hinterm Sattel nervt.
Aber ich muss die Klamotten ja aufbrauchen, so ist das mit der Schnäppchensucht.


----------



## haekel72 (10. Oktober 2013)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die 29er ja auch nur eine Anpassung an das gestiegene Durchschnittsgewicht der MTB-Fahrer



 Wie Wahr (schon Oft gesehen)!


----------



## KleinundMein (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr doch gar kein 29".


----------



## 4mate (10. Oktober 2013)

Er aber


----------



## MrMapei (10. Oktober 2013)

Interessante Interpretation von "in die Kurve legen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (10. Oktober 2013)

Top Aerohaltung.


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ihr 26" - Jünger seid ehrlich, wer hat dem die Speichen gelockert?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. Oktober 2013)

Seid ihr alle von vorgestern? Das ist die neueste Innovation im Laufradsektor. 29'' mit integriertem Achter erhalten den Drehimpuls viel besser als die völlig veralteten herkömmlichen 29''...


----------



## bronks (10. Oktober 2013)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> ... 29'' mit integriertem Achter ...


Achso? Ich dachte das formt sich nach der Kurve wieder zurück?


----------



## dickerbert (10. Oktober 2013)

Laul Pange, Groß-Importeur für Schimpanso-Produkte in Europa hat heute folgende Pressemitteilung rausgegeben:


> Im oben gezeigten Bild sehen Sie die Weiterentwicklung der Grip-Optimierung: Wie von Tubeless-Systemen hinreichend bekannt, hat ein Reifen umso mehr Grip, je mehr er sich dem Gelände anpasst. Der dazu notwendige niedrige Druck führt zwangsläufig zu häufigen Pannen, daher ist es an der Zeit für Innovation: Die Felgenfederung _Terrainadapting Rims_! Die Felge schmiegt sich perfekt an das Gelände an! Dadurch kann der Reifen mit höherem und pannensicherem Druck gefahren werden oder auch gleich ganz weggelassen werden.
> Um die Kompatibilität zu gewährleisten und die Produktvielfalt kundengerecht einzugrenzen, wird es die _Terrainadapting Rims_ nur für die etablierten Größen 29" und 650B geben.


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2013)

Da fällt selbst mir nix mehr zu ein!


----------



## doodlez (10. Oktober 2013)

das heist so viel wie butterweiche felgen?


----------



## F4B1 (10. Oktober 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> das heist so viel wie butterweiche felgen?


Naja, ist halt ein Problem bei großen, leichten Felgen.


----------



## Cityracer (13. Oktober 2013)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle von vorgestern? Das ist die neueste Innovation im Laufradsektor. 29'' mit integriertem Achter erhalten den Drehimpuls viel besser als die völlig veralteten herkömmlichen 29''...



ja, das ist der neueste Trend aus USA. man hat in ausgiebigen Tests festgestellt, dass größere Räder mit einem 8er den 26er, 27,5er und reinen 29ern überlegen sind. durch den 8er ist die Traktion in Kurven nochmals deutlich besser und Hindernisse werden noch leichter überrollt...bergauf hoppelt so ein Rad jetzt quasi von alleine (durch den Seitdrehimpuls mal Pi gibst weniger walken) ...gibts demnächst sicher einen Bericht in den einschlägigen Blättchen zu....



(btw, wundert mich eh, dass es solche Bildchen nicht noch mehr gibt. der Trend Übergewicht müsste sich doch allmählich bemerkbar machen)


----------



## MTB_Django (4. November 2013)

Als Neuling hier in dem Forum und als durch die vielen Laufradgrößen schwer verunsicherter Wiedereinsteiger in den MTB-Sport, muss ich hier bei dem Bild mit dem 8er in der Kurve und den nachfolgenden Komentaren lachen. So gut gelacht hatte ich schon seit ner langen weile nicht mehr. 

Auch mir geht geht die Rumeierei um Laufradgrößen auf den Keks. Bin in meiner Jugend eh 26" gefahren, aber ein CC-Mountainbike von Pakka, bei dem, ich erinnere mich sehr gut, die Geo nicht ganz so stimmig war, heute dürfte sie mir recht gut passen.

Jedenfalls bekomme ich als Neueinsteiger echt verschiedene Sachen gesagt. "26" stirbt aus". "29" ist genau richtig für dich." Bei mir fängt es ja bei der Optik an. In meinem Kopf entstehen so schon vergleichsbilder mit einem Monstertruck. 
Ich hatte mal kurz ein Bulls Copperhead 3 (26") und ein Bulls Copperhead 29" testen dürfen auf der Straße. Zwar nicht viel aber etwas. 

Der Ersteindruck beim 29" "Wendekreis wie ein Öltanker." "Fährt sich irgenwie wie ein Monstertruck." Letzteres habe ich sogar dem Werkstattmeister und Händler auch scherzweise gesagt.

Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich die Gelegenheit 2 Bikes von Scott zu testen. ein Scott Genius 910 und ein Scott Genius LT 10. Das erste getestete Bike war das 910. ich muss allerdings sagen dass ich nach einer guten Kaiserstuhlrunde nicht sagen kann ob es im Uphill tatsächlich besser ist, dafür fehlt Erfahrung. Es fühlt sich aber stabiler an. Rollt gut über Wurzeln, hechelt allerdings wie manch ein Auto Spurrillen nach, sofern man sich versieht. beim Downhill wollte ich einer ausgewaschenen Rille mit Steinen ausweichen und konnte es nicht, weil eben das 29er Rad sich ein wenig unwillig lenken ließ. So bin ich in die Rille gefahren und mit Angst einigermaßen gut runter bis der Downhill auf ner Waldautobahn weiter ging und da merkte ich das Geschwindigkeitsplus und dass es bei höherer Geschwindigkeit sich stabiler anfühlte, muss mit Drehmomenten zusammenhängen.

Jedenfalls war mein Eindruck nicht schlecht nach der Fahrt. 

Danach hatte ich auf der nächsten Fahrt das LT 10 gefahren. Uphill auf der straße zeigte dass ich bissel ungelenk war mit dem 26", da weil ich permanent das Bike auf der Spur halten musste, als ob es etwas leichter würde vorn und durch den kürzeren Radstand etwas wackelig war auf der Enduro. Aber nach einer Weile hatte ich im Gelände den Dreh raus und fuhr mit der Enduro fast den ganzen Kaiserstuhl durch. Rillen und ausgewaschenen Stellen konnte ich gut ausweichen. Ich war von der Geometrie sehr begeistert, aufrechte Sitzposition und keine Schmerzen, oder so. War also sehr tourentauglich. Ums Eck konnte das bike auch besser und im Downhill fühlte ich mich mit dem Bike ob der großen Federungsreserven auch sicher.
Wenn das LT den gleichen Federweg hätte wie das 910, also 130 mm, wäre ich sicher nicht so runtergebolzt. 

Ich habe danach ein anders mal das 29" nochmal gefahren mit der exakt gleichen Strecke. Da fiel mir auch ein Ziehen im Hinterrad auf, dass Vorderrad schien leicht einen 8er zu haben, und die Geometrie auf dem 910 war für mich dann eher sportlich ausgelegt, da gestreckter auf dem Bike.

Mein Vater hatte die Tests eingefädelt. Das 29" war im Angebot als 940, aber: durch seinen Rahmen und der Tatsache dass die 2013er Geniusse quasi um den Nude 2 bzw. 1 Dämpfer gebaut wurden, erbot sich die Tatsache, dass man keinen anderen Dämpfer außer dem Nude reinbauen kann, wurde mir so vom Händler gesagt, hatte ich das abgelehnt.

Mein Vater, fährt seit einigen Jahren MTB (auf einem 26" Cube Stereo HPA) ist davon überzeugt, dass 29" sich durchsetzen wird. Ich aber aufgrund meiner Recherchen im Internet und bei diesem Forum nicht. Die meisten 29er fahren auf einer Straße an der ich wohne, welche von Cityradlern, Trekkingradlern, Rennradlern und auch MTBlern stark frequentiert ist. sonst wenn ich mal im Kaiserstuhl Gassi war mit den Hunden, oder selbst mal gefahhren bin sehe ich mehr 26" als 29".

Gut einige werden das mit "Die hatten das eben grad parat." quittieren.

Nachwievor sehe ich 29" als Marketing-Masche an. 
27,5" ist für Bergräder kein neues Laufradmaß. In Frankreich rumpelten so welche auf dem Waldstrecken rum, noch bevor das MTB erfunden wurde.
Dann als die MTB-Pioniere in den 70ern mit alten Schwinn Cruisern den Mount Tam runterbretterten und ihre Rücktrittbremsen "repackten" mit Schmierfett fuhren sie auch 27,5". 
Allerdings gingen ihnen schnell diese Laufräder aus, also griffen sie auf Alternativen zurück. Aus der Not sind dann eben die 26" genommen worden, die es in den USA zu Hauf gab. 
Wenn ich die Geschichte richtig im Kopf hab, denn es gab auch mal 24".

Warum sollte was aussterben, das so lange Bestand, funktioniert und bis jetzt ohne Konkurrenz war im MTB-Bereich? 
Ich sehe nicht, dass 26" aussterben sollte.

Wie sagt man so schön: "Totgesagte leben länger." 

Beim 29er würde ich noch hinzufügen "Länge läuft.", wegen dem längeren Radstand. Ist wie beim Schiff. geht auch gut über schwere See...äh Gelände wenns darum geht geradeaus zu fahren mit nicht allzuengen Kurven, dazu passt auch der Wendekreis, wie ich ihn oben schon genannt habe.

27,5 Zoll wär der Kompromiss aus beidem, den ich gutheißen würde, aber noch nicht getestet habe.

Hoff als Forumsneuling ist der Text nicht allzulang und langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (4. November 2013)

Interessant deinen Kommentar zu lesen. Guten Wiedereinstieg!  Ich bin 2m groß und fahre das 26er auf agileren, engen Strecken und das 29er tendenziell auf schnellen Waldstrecken und Langstrecken. Aber eigentlich ist es weitgehend egal. Beruflich bin ich sehr viel mit Marketingthemen befasst und weiß genau, wie hier Bedürfnisse geimpft werden, die kein Kunde von sich aus haben würde. Als Kunde versuche ich mich frei von diesem Trendschwachsinn zu machen. Vielleicht kann man ein 26er Schnäppchen machen, wenn jetzt alle nur noch glauben mit größeren Reifen die Hausstrecke absolvieren zu können.


----------



## IRONworkX (5. November 2013)

Ich bin selber Händler und was man hier so liest und auf wirklicher Erfahrung basiert ist meist richtig, trifft jedoch nicht das Ganze, da die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen. Ich habe ein 29er Santa Cruz Highball, der sehr wohl wendig und verspielt ist, jedoch aufgrund der Laufradstabilität nur für leichte Biker oder wirklich zum Siegen bei Marathons. Die großen Dinger laufen besser auf Forstautobahn und Radweg, wofür ich es auch empfehle. Das hat bei mir allerdings nichts mit MTBiken zu tun. Bei meiner Art zu fahren wird es erstmal 26" bleiben, da 27,5 auch einen Gewichtsnachteil bei gleicher Stabilität mitbringen muss, den die möglicherweise messbaren Vorteile nicht wieder gut machen. Hab ich aber einen Enduro Racer mit wenig Gewicht und viel Dampf, kann das Rezept einen gewissen Vorteil bringen, der aber nicht größer sein kann, wie der Größenunterschied, also kleiner 5%.

Also ausprobieren und bei einem Fachhändler beraten lassen, der alle Größen im Laden hat und keine verteufelt oder gar als veraltet abstempelt. Das passende Rad ist somit meist nicht mehr im Laden, sondern muss bestellt werden.

26" Schnäppchen könnt ihr trotzdem bei mir machen - Santa Cruz Blowout


----------



## Edged (5. November 2013)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Ich bin ... ... ... Blowout



Danke! Sachlicher und unaufgeregter Beitrag. 

Abgesehen von den aktuellen 26"-Schnäppchen - Für 2014 werden bis zum AM-Segment fast keine 26"er mehr angeboten. Das ist für die Kunden schon ein Diktat und stimmt sehr nachdenklich ...
Und wie Du schon schrobtest, alles größer 26" ist abseits von Fostwegen eher abträglich ...
Das 2m-Problem in BaWü wäre damit dann unfreiwillig von der Industrie höchstselbst gelöst.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. November 2013)

grothauu schrieb:


> Interessant deinen Kommentar zu lesen. Guten Wiedereinstieg!  Ich bin 2m groß und fahre das 26er auf agileren, engen Strecken und das 29er tendenziell auf schnellen Waldstrecken und Langstrecken. Aber eigentlich ist es weitgehend egal. Beruflich bin ich sehr viel mit Marketingthemen befasst und weiß genau, wie hier Bedürfnisse geimpft werden, die kein Kunde von sich aus haben würde. Als Kunde versuche ich mich frei von diesem Trendschwachsinn zu machen. Vielleicht kann man ein 26er Schnäppchen machen, wenn jetzt alle nur noch glauben mit größeren Reifen die Hausstrecke absolvieren zu können.



Ich glaub daß der unterschied von 28 auf 29 eher marginal ist.
29 zoll mtbikes sind doch eh nur gepimpte crossräder mit mtb look


----------



## IRONworkX (5. November 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Danke! Sachlicher und unaufgeregter Beitrag.
> 
> Abgesehen von den aktuellen 26"-Schnäppchen - Für 2014 werden bis zum AM-Segment fast keine 26"er mehr angeboten. Das ist für die Kunden schon ein Diktat und stimmt sehr nachdenklich ...
> Und wie Du schon schrobtest, alles größer 26" ist abseits von Fostwegen eher abträglich ...
> Das 2m-Problem in BaWü wäre damit dann unfreiwillig von der Industrie höchstselbst gelöst.



Solid's Blade AM - straight outta BaWü - bleibt bei 26". Und das ist gut so!


----------



## haekel72 (5. November 2013)

Wir (26er)werden eine Seltene Rasse werden aber Interessant


----------



## kartoffelbrot (5. November 2013)

Spaßig hier! Ich habe diesem Forum vor ca. fünf Jahren den Rücken gekehrt, da sich meine Freizeitgestaltung damals in eine andere Richtung entwickelt hat und sich familiär weitere Zeitfresser eingestellt haben. Damals gab's ja die ersten Versuche, größere Laufräder zu etablieren.
Jetzt, ein halbes Jahrzehnt später, empfiehlt mir meine Waage, doch wieder den MTB-Sport aufzunehmen. Und witziger Weise lese ich bezüglich größerer LR quasi an der gleichen Stelle weiter, wie damals. Die Argumente pro und contra sind immer noch die gleichen, da ist wirklich NICHTS Neues dazugekommen. Damals hat's die Industrie damit nicht geschafft. Mal schauen, was diesmal draus wird.
Ich persönlich hab mit einem 28-Zoll-Trekkingrad den MTB-Sport begonnen und hab dann die 26er für besser empfunden. Das reicht mir als Vergleich, auch wenn das ca. 20 Jahre her ist. Ja, nennt mich alt, stur, beratungsresistent. Passt schon, mein 26er Giant Reign wird nicht ersetzt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

Wenn man den aktuellen Bericht der AM-Fullies in derder *BIKE* liest - nur noch 27,5" und 29" im Test.
Also wäre die Ursprungsfrage dieses Threads wieder einmal ganz klar beantwortet:
Ja, 26" ist stirbt aus. RIP.


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wenn man den aktuellen Bericht der AM-Fullies in derder *BIKE* liest - nur noch 27,5" und 29" im Test.
> Also wäre die Ursprungsfrage dieses Threads wieder einmal ganz klar beantwortet:
> Ja, 26" ist stirbt aus. RIP.



Na dann musst du ja nur noch die BILD lesen - da bist du dann allumfassend informiert und weißt wo es lang geht! 

Ach ja - und beim fernsehen immer die Verbraucherinformationen mit anschauen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ja, 26" ist stirbt aus. RIP.



Die korrekte Formulierung wäre:
26" wird ausgestorben.

Von selbst würde 26" (zumindest in Europa) niemals sterben.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

Metrum schrieb:


> Na dann musst du ja nur noch die BILD lesen - da bist du dann allumfassend informiert und weißt wo es lang geht!
> Ach ja - und beim fernsehen immer die Verbraucherinformationen mit anschauen!!!


 
Damit scheinst Du offenbar Erfahrung zu haben


----------



## Metrum (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Damit scheinst Du offenbar Erfahrung zu haben



Nein, aber mit Leuten wie dir.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

metrum schrieb:


> nein, aber mit leuten wie dir.


 
Ach ja? Erzähl doch mal.


----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

Hey! Jeder fährt was er will und soll damit zufrieden sein. Am Ende bringt das 26"-stirbt-aus-Bashing, das 29"-Bashing und womöglich das 650B-Bashing nix. 
Lasst die 26"-Fraktion das fahren was sie fahren will. 

Ich selber würd gern maximal 27,5" fahren, aber gibt um 2000 bei Händlern in dem Bereich nix. Versender will ich nicht, da ich mir da als Wiedereinsteiger eher unsicher bin wegen Service.


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

Machen wir uns nichts vor, die 29" Fraktion wird in ein bis zwei Jahren mit ihren neuen Bikes ausgerüstet sein; der vermutlich derzeit explodierende Ersatzteilmarkt im 26" Segment kommt auch wieder in normales Fahrwasser zurück und am Ende wird bei der Industrie die Erkenntnis folgen, dass die echten 26" Verfechter nicht zum Neukauf eines 29" Bikes zu überreden sind.
Und damit wird ein erheblicher Teil des Radmarktes in einer Art Investitionsstau geraten!

Und wir alle werden dann erleben, entweder gehen Firmen wegen mangelder Verkaufszahlen in die Pleite oder eine neue, noch leichtere und technisch perfektere 26" MTB Generation erblickt das Licht der Welt und wird zukünftig parallel mit dem 29" Bikes den Markt begleiten.

Wenn das so nicht kommt, dann werde ich nach 26 Jahren MTB Sport und vielen teuer erworbenen Rennfeilen das MTB Hobby aufgeben.
Eine Planwirtschaft, die nur ein Produkt anbietet, die unterstütze ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (6. November 2013)

Ich glaube man muss nicht darüber diskutieren ob 26" ausstirbt oder nicht. Man braucht sich nur auf Messen, bei Händlern oder in "Fach"magazinen umschauen.
Die Frage ist also nicht ob sondern nur wie schnell 26" ausstirbt. Natürlich gibt es immer einen kleinen Teil, der 26" weiter fahren wird, genau wie es immernoch Leute gibt die Felgenbremsen haben, Stahlrahmen oder was weiß ich.

Ich denke allerdings das es noch einige Jahre dauern wird, bis sich 26" bei der Mehrheit der Biker durchgesetzt hat. Wenn man sich bei Hobby MTB Rennen so umschaut, sind die Leute noch überwiegend auf 26" unterwegs.
Ich selbst habe ein 6 Jahre altes 26" MTB und gerade erst wieder einiges an Geld für eine komplette Überholung (Antrieb, Federelemente, Felge etc) reingesteckt, weil es eigentlich noch mindestens 5 Jahre rollen soll.
Ob 29" jetzt 26" schlägt oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Denn: *Hartes Training schlägt 29"!*

29" hat also vielleicht seine Berechtigung, aber die ist nicht so groß, dass man jetzt sein 26" Rad eintauschen muss. Wenn man aber sowieso über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenkt, würde ich nicht mehr zu 26" greifen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor, die 29" Fraktion wird in ein bis zwei Jahren mit ihren neuen Bikes ausgerüstet sein; der vermutlich derzeit explodierende Ersatzteilmarkt im 26" Segment kommt auch wieder in normales Fahrwasser zurück und am Ende wird bei der Industrie die Erkenntnis folgen, dass die echten 26" Verfechter nicht zum Neukauf eines 29" Bikes zu überreden sind.
> Und damit wird ein erheblicher Teil des Radmarktes in einer Art Investitionsstau geraten!
> 
> Und wir alle werden dann erleben, entweder gehen Firmen wegen mangelder Verkaufszahlen in die Pleite oder eine neue, noch leichtere und technisch perfektere 26" MTB Generation erblickt das Licht der Welt und wird zukünftig parallel mit dem 29" Bikes den Markt begleiten.
> ...



Nur so als Denkanstoß: Hast Du nicht fast 26 Jahre lang genau das getan?


----------



## vice-president (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor, die 29" Fraktion wird in ein bis zwei Jahren mit ihren neuen Bikes ausgerüstet sein; der vermutlich derzeit explodierende Ersatzteilmarkt im 26" Segment kommt auch wieder in normales Fahrwasser zurück und am Ende wird bei der Industrie die Erkenntnis folgen, dass die echten 26" Verfechter nicht zum Neukauf eines 29" Bikes zu überreden sind.
> Und damit wird ein erheblicher Teil des Radmarktes in einer Art Investitionsstau geraten!
> 
> Und wir alle werden dann erleben, entweder gehen Firmen wegen mangelder Verkaufszahlen in die Pleite oder eine neue, noch leichtere und technisch perfektere 26" MTB Generation erblickt das Licht der Welt und wird zukünftig parallel mit dem 29" Bikes den Markt begleiten.
> ...



Bitte nicht! Wäre doch schade wenn deinetwegen Bike-Firmen pleite gehen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. November 2013)

Bin ich der einzige der sein Rad auch nach der Optik aussucht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So ein 29" sieht doch nicht nach Mountainbike aus...


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nur so als Denkanstoß: Hast Du nicht fast 26 Jahre lang genau das getan?


Nö habe ich gewiß nicht!
Ohne Federgabel und mit 18 Gängen fing alles an!
Das Gewicht!!! Reden wir besser nicht davon.
Dann gab es 5 cm Federweg, später mehr Gänge, dann verschiedene Felgenbremsen, später beschichtete Felgenflanken, die endlich gute Bremsleistungen garantierten, der Vorbau wurde von 160 mm und der Rennradposition auf einen gesunden Kompromiss verändert, dann kamen hydraulische Bremsen, später verschiedene Klickpedale, das Material wechselte von Stahl zu Alu, noch später spielte plötzlich die genaue Radanpassung an die eigenen Körpermaße eine sehr wichtige Rolle, ganz spät, nach Jahren des Abwartens habe ich mich dann zur Scheibenbremse durchgerungen, eine sehr weise Entscheidung und dann konnte ich mich mit dem vollgefederten Bike anfreunden, später vertraute ich auch Carbonteilen und damit setze sich bei mir der extreme Leichtbau durch. 
Ganz zum Schluß habe ich nach den vielen schlechten Erfahrungen mit Schlauchreifen den Weg zu Tubless gefunden.

Bei alle dem habe ich immer das Gefühl gehabt, die Technik macht große Fortschritte und ich konnte auch einen erheblichen Nutzen im Fahrbetrieb oder bei der Wartung und eine bessere Dauerhaltbarkeit feststellen!
Zwei Dinge habe ich nie als Vorteil, sondern in der Summe als großen Nachteil erlebt; dicke Reifen von 2,25" oder noch größere und besonders die 29" MTBs.
Ich habe viele Reifenhersteller getestet, sehr viel Geld verbrannt, wie Besessen nach der angeblichen Verbesserung der Fahreigenschaft gesucht und, wenn ich dann wieder auf die sehr leichten 2,1" Decken zurückgebaut habe, ein riesiges Lachen verspürt und gewußt, für mein leichtes Körpergewicht, meine nicht sehr üppige Körpergröße und besonders für die Art wie ich fahre, ist der schmale Reifen der beste Kompromiss!
Und das 29" hat bei mir die gleiche, massive Ablehnung hervorgerufen, wie das Reifenbreiten- Thema.
Ich habe ein 29" MTB kurz getestet und von meinem Freund das neue 29" sworks (vor zwei Jahren) sehr intensiv. Und da ich selbst auch einen s-works Rahmen, allerdings in 26" fahre, konnte ich sehr deutlich die spürbaren Unterschiede beider Rahmenkonzepte vergleichen.
Sicherlich hat der direkte Vergleich leichte Schwächen, denn mein eigenes Rad ist in einem Profilabor exakt auf meine Körpervorgaben abgestimmt worden und dahingehend feingeschliffen. Ich fühle mich auch nach über 5 h Fahrzeit am Stück immer noch sauwohl auf diesem Rad.

All das oben genannte waren Fortschritte und in Verbindung mit den vielen MTB- Varianten, die in den letzten Jahren entwickelt wurden, brachte das alles eine deutliche Verbesserung für den Kunden und damit meistens auch mehr Fahrspaß.
Nun ist seit einigen Jahren noch die 29" MTB Variante hinzugekommen und auch diese Radgröße hat für bestimmte Menschen ihre Berechtigung.
Was ich aber überhaupt nicht akzeptiere ist die Tatsache, dass nun eine komplette Produktline -26 MTBs- im gehobenen Bereich und besonders im cc- Segment vom Markt künstlich entfernt wird.


Also was bleibt bezogen auf Deine Unterstellung ich hätte auch planwirtschaftlich gehandelt: NICHTS!
Hätte ich so gehandelt, dann hätte ich alle 10 Jahre das immer gleiche Rad von vor 26 Jahren nur in anderen Farben gekauft!


----------



## haekel72 (6. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sein Rad auch nach der Optik aussucht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Treffer!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sein Rad auch nach der Optik aussucht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso! Irgendwie wie Räder mit Clownschuhen

Generell ärgert es mich schon, dass 26`` ausgestorben wird. Bin froh mir letztes Jahr ein 26er gekauft zu haben. Allerdings gibt es Hersteller die noch 26er anbieten und daher meiner Meinung nach auch unterstützungswürdig sind. Der Konsument kann immer noch mit den Füßen abstimmen!

Auch wenn 29er auf Forstautobahnen Vorteile auspielen können, suche ich bei meinen Touren eigentlich eher nach technischen Trails und sehe die Forstautobahnen als Zubringer Für mich ist daher def 26`` das Mountainbikemaß für Spaß! 

Wobei 29`` für marathonorientierte Biker sicherlich Sinn machen!

Gruß


----------



## RetroRider (6. November 2013)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> [...] Passt schon, mein 26er Giant Reign wird nicht ersetzt.



Wobei sich Giant mit besonders dreisten Marketing-Lügen hervorgetan hat. Bei den Nachteilen der größeren Räder ist 27.5" näher an 26(.5)", aber bei den Vorteilen angeblich plötzlich näher an 29". Ohne Begründung. Dafür mit schönen Zeichnungen.



BackfireLX schrieb:


> [...] Natürlich gibt es immer einen kleinen Teil, der 26" weiter fahren wird, genau wie es immernoch Leute gibt die Felgenbremsen haben, Stahlrahmen oder was weiß ich.
> [...]



Ich orientiere mich halt an der Wirklichkeit statt am Marketing. In der Münchner Schotterebene gibt es bei brauchbarem Wetter keinen Unterschied zwischen guten V-Brakes und guten Discs. Und Slingshot hat überzeugend dargelegt, daß ein Rahmen mit *weniger* Steifigkeit schneller ist - das haben damals sogar die Fahrer behauptet.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

Immer noch finde ich es faszinierend, mit welch engstirnigem Schubladendenken an das Thema rangegangen wird.
Auch ich sehe es als keinesfalls positiv, dass 26" "ausgestorben" wird, ohne dass einen wirklichen Grund dafür gibt. Aber Fakt ist nun mal, dass es endlos viele Biker gibt, die mehrere Räder haben und das ist es nun mal wie beim Handwerker in der Werkstatt: Mit dem richtigen Handwerkszeug wird gearbeitet.
Immer wieder kommt die alte Frage auf: Wieso sollte ich mein Enduro (16kg / 170mm FW) verwenden, um eine große Tour ohne nennenswerten Geländeanteil zu fahren, wenn ich dafür ein 29er Hardtail im Keller habe, das mir die gleiche Strecke mit fast doppelter Geschwindigkeit und 4kg weniger Gewicht ermöglicht?
Stellt mal Eure Scheuklappen ein wenig nach aussen!
Abgesehen davon, über Optik zu streiten macht da auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (6. November 2013)

Es bestreitet doch keiner, dass man mit einem Trekking-Rad "große Touren ohne nennenswerten Geländeanteil" besser fahren kann.
Das hat dann allerdings nichts mit Mountainbiking zu tun.
Außerdem lese ich aus den meisten Beiträgen hier eine Kritik gegenüber dem Verhalten der Hersteller, die 26" Räder künstlich und zwangsweise aus den Regalen zu verbannen. Da hat man nämlich plötzlich nicht mehr die von dir propagierte Wahl des "richtigen Handwerkszeug" oder zumindest nur noch eine sehr eingeschränkte. Sich darüber aufzuregen ist verständlich und berechtigt, doch lernen werden es die großen Hersteller nur durch ein entsprechendes Konsumverhalten unsererseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

Abgesehen davon, über Optik zu streiten macht da auch wenig Sinn.[/quote]


Stimmt! Macht aber trotzdem Spaß


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Außerdem lese ich aus den meisten Beiträgen hier eine Kritik gegenüber dem Verhalten der Hersteller, die 26" Räder künstlich und zwangsweise aus den Regalen zu verbannen. Da hat man nämlich plötzlich nicht mehr die von dir propagierte Wahl des "richtigen Handwerkszeug" oder zumindest nur noch eine sehr eingeschränkte. Sich darüber aufzuregen ist verständlich und berechtigt, doch lernen werden es die großen Hersteller nur durch ein entsprechendes Konsumverhalten unsererseits.


 
Da hast Du schon recht, nur sehe ich bei sehr vielen Beiträgen hier trotzdem eine sinnlose Schimpferei. Wer ein 26" Bike hat, braucht sich m.E. keine allzu großen Sorgen über Ersatzteilversorgung zu machen (sind ja eh nur Laufräder und Reifen) - da gibts genug auch weiterhin zu kaufen.
Wer ein neues Bike will, muss dann halt irgendwann in den läppischen sauren Apfel beissen und sich ein 27,5" kaufen, es wird doch eh überall eindeutig beschrieben, dass es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zu 26" gibt, warum also rumheulen.
Und wer kein 29er will, kauft sich eben keins.
Ist alles keineswegs so dramatisch, wie es dauernd dargestellt wird.


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Da hast Du schon recht, nur sehe ich bei sehr vielen BeitrÃ¤gen hier trotzdem eine sinnlose Schimpferei. Wer ein 26" Bike hat, braucht sich m.E. keine allzu groÃen Sorgen Ã¼ber Ersatzteilversorgung zu machen (sind ja eh nur LaufrÃ¤der und Reifen) - da gibts genug auch weiterhin zu kaufen.
> Wer ein neues Bike will, muss dann halt irgendwann in den lÃ¤ppischen sauren Apfel beissen und sich ein 27,5" kaufen, es wird doch eh Ã¼berall eindeutig beschrieben, dass es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zu 26" gibt, warum also rumheulen.
> Und wer kein 29er will, kauft sich eben keins.
> Ist alles keineswegs so dramatisch, wie es dauernd dargestellt wird.


Naja, bist Du nicht der, der es sich zu einfach macht!
Ich gehÃ¶ren zu den VerrÃ¼ckten, die sich alle 3-5 Jahre ein neues Rad aufbauen (nicht von der Stange kaufen) und in der Zwischenzeit immer mal wieder Teil, wie die Federgabel usw. tauschen!
Da ich im Preissegment zwischen 5000-9000â¬ kaufe, reduziert sich das Angebot logischerweise schon deshalb.
Und die Tophersteller, die langjÃ¤hrige Rennerfahrung haben, deren Rahmen bei mir noch nie, trotz teils heftiger StÃ¼rze den Geist aufgegeben haben, die produzieren leider keine 26" cc Rahmen mehr, wie z.B Specialized s-works.
ZusÃ¤tzlich sagen mir die meisten Hersteller meiner bisherigen ZubehÃ¶rteile, dass sie ihr Sortiment primÃ¤r auf den derzeitigen Hauptmarkt fokussieren. Konnte ich in der Vergangenheit immer die neusten oder leichtesten Reifen von Schwalbe kaufen, so hat mir Schwalbe bereits auf der Messe mitgeteilt, dergleichen nicht mehr zu machen.
Viele andere Komponenten, wie Federgabel, xtr oder xx richten sich mit deren Produkten immer stÃ¤rker auf den kÃ¼nstlichen Trend 29" aus.
Wie lange noch hochwertige Felgen in 26" zu erhalten sind, ist nicht vorhersagbar.
Ich mÃ¶chte mir eigentlich nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder ein neues Bike kaufen, bekomme aber nicht mehr das, was ich will.
Mein Ziel ist ein Fully, mit ca. 100mm Federweg bei einem Komplettgewicht von unter 9 kg, ALTERSTAUGLICH, von einem Hersteller, der langjÃ¤hrige Rennsporterfahrung mit Topplatzierung hat.
Wo gibt es das noch in 26"?

Sicherlich brauche ich das alles nicht unbedingt, da ich nur Hobbyrennen bestreite, aber welcher Altagsfahrer braucht ernsthaft einen Porsche oder ein Auto Ã¼ber 200PS. Niemand und dennoch wird das Zeug gekauft. 
Es spielt auch keine Rolle, ob es eine Art Suchtverhalten ist oder ernsthaften Sinn macht, entscheidend ist, dass es ohne Menschen wie mich, keine starke Autoindustrie oder die jetzt auch halbwegs starken Hersteller wie Specialized geben wÃ¼rde. Und deshalb bin ich mehr als sauer das wir, die "VerrÃ¼ckten", die die LÃ¤den erst stark gemacht haben von diesen Firmen nun einfach wegwischen werden, mit schwachsinnigen Pro- Stimmen Ã¼ber 29" RÃ¤der.

Wie wÃ¤re es denn, wenn die Autoindustrie ab sofort einstellbare Sitze und LenkrÃ¤der abschaft und alle, egal ob klein oder Riesen groÃ nur noch eine Sitzposition erhalten. Die Industrie wÃ¼rde dabei auch Milliarden sparen!


----------



## vice-president (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Naja, bist Du nicht der, der es sich zu einfach macht!
> Ich gehÃ¶ren zu den VerrÃ¼ckten, die sich alle 3-5 Jahre ein neues Rad aufbauen (nicht von der Stange kaufen) und in der Zwischenzeit immer mal wieder Teil, wie die Federgabel usw. tauschen!
> Da ich im Preissegment zwischen 5000-9000â¬ kaufe, reduziert sich das Angebot logischerweise schon deshalb.
> Und die Tophersteller, die langjÃ¤hrige Rennerfahrung haben, deren Rahmen bei mir noch nie, trotz teils heftiger StÃ¼rze den Geist aufgegeben haben, die produzieren leider keine 26" cc Rahmen mehr, wie z.B Specialized s-works.
> ...


Dann beschwere dich doch bei Specialized! Das Du, der Spezialized (und die Autoindustrie) erst stark gemacht hat, so einfach Ã¼bergangen wirst.

Was sind eigentlich "schwachsinnigen Pro- Stimmen Ã¼ber 29" RÃ¤der"?


----------



## Quayle (6. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Es bestreitet doch keiner, dass man mit einem Trekking-Rad "große Touren ohne nennenswerten Geländeanteil" besser fahren kann.
> Das hat dann allerdings nichts mit Mountainbiking zu tun.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

Also gerade wenn ich von angeblichen Investitionen von 5000,- bis 9000,- EUR lese, frage ich mich erst recht, wieso einen dabei aktuelle Trends interessieren?! Wenn ich bereit bin, derlei Summen in Fahrräder zu investieren, finde ich in 10 Jahren noch auf Anhieb 5 Hersteller / Händler, die mir ein 26" Bike nach meinen Wünschen zusammenbruzzeln und aufbauen und mir während der Wartezeit noch kostenlos die Frau zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Edged (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ... und mir während der Wartezeit noch kostenlos die Frau zur Verfügung stellen.




Solange die nicht nur Forstwege will eine feine Sache!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Nö habe ich gewiß nicht!
> Ohne Federgabel und mit 18 Gängen fing alles an!
> Das Gewicht!!! Reden wir besser nicht davon.
> Dann gab es 5 cm Federweg, später mehr Gänge, dann verschiedene Felgenbremsen, später beschichtete Felgenflanken, die endlich gute Bremsleistungen garantierten, der Vorbau wurde von 160 mm und der Rennradposition auf einen gesunden Kompromiss verändert, dann kamen hydraulische Bremsen, später verschiedene Klickpedale, das Material wechselte von Stahl zu Alu, noch später spielte plötzlich die genaue Radanpassung an die eigenen Körpermaße eine sehr wichtige Rolle, ganz spät, nach Jahren des Abwartens habe ich mich dann zur Scheibenbremse durchgerungen, eine sehr weise Entscheidung und dann konnte ich mich mit dem vollgefederten Bike anfreunden, später vertraute ich auch Carbonteilen und damit setze sich bei mir der extreme Leichtbau durch.
> ...



Das Thema scheint Dich ja emotional sehr stark aufzuwühlen. Bei Emotionen lohnt sich eine Diskussion natürlich nicht, die hat man eben.

Was ich sagen wollte, war: Früher gab es auch nur eine Radgröße. Die bist Du gefahren, und gut war es. Vor 26 Jahren hast Du nicht gesagt: Och Menno, elende Planwirtschaft, warum bieten die nur eine Radgröße an?! Da gehe ich lieber ins Fußball.

An diese Radgröße hast Du Dich jetzt gewöhnt und empfindest die Befürchtung, dass man dafür möglicherweise bald nicht mehr flächendeckend neuestes Hightech-Material bekommen kann, als den Untergang des Abendlandes.

Wenn Du mit 650b als damals alleinigem Standard gestartet wärest und jetzt auf 26" umgestellt würde, würde es Dich exakt genauso mitnehmen, und Du würdest auch lautstark Deinen Unmut bekunden.

Vielleicht das ganze einfach ein wenig gelassener angehen...


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das Thema scheint Dich ja emotional sehr stark aufzuwühlen. Bei Emotionen lohnt sich eine Diskussion natürlich nicht, die hat man eben.
> .....
> 
> Vielleicht das ganze einfach ein wenig gelassener angehen...


Das scheint nur so! ich provoziere gerne!
Emotionen sind doch gut und beim radln von zentraler Bedeutung oder warum wollen die meisten lieber auf schmalen Wegen biken und bekämpfen -siehe BW die 2m Regel- sogar das Verbot auf schmalen Wegen zu fahren.

Gewohnheit! Ich gewöhne mich nie an irgend etwas, sondern ich sammel häufig neue Erfahrungen und das seit mehr als 5 Jahrzehnten.
Deshalb ist 26" nicht der Gewohnheit entsprungen, sondern der aufmerksamen Erfahrung verbunden mit der inneren Freiheit ggf. auch ein 29" Bike zu kaufen, wenn es denn ein Bereicherung gewesen wäre.

Und ich leiste mir noch etwas viel wichtigeres: Eine eigene Meinung, die, wenn notwendig auch geäußert wird.

Und ich pflege nicht den Sozialneid; selbst zu einer Zeit habe ich das nicht gemacht, als ich mir nicht einmal ein Rad für 500 DM kaufen konnte.

Einzig die totale frei Marktwirtschaft geht mir so langsam gegen den Strich. Nicht das was der Markt eigentlich verlangt wird produziert, sondern das, was ein kleiner Teil von Firmenlenkern oder Teile der Politik für richtig halten (falsche Förderung u.a). Und weil es, wie im Fall der 29" Bikes in Europa einige Jahre nicht oder kaum verbaufbar war, wurde dann mit einer gigantischen Werbemaschine nachgeholfen. Und als das immer noch nicht geholfen hat, wurde halt beschlossen keine 26" MTB mehr oder kaum noch welche zu produzieren.
Und wer hier von Einzelanfertigung bei einem Bikerahmen spricht, der hat von technischen Produkten im heutigen technischen Maßstab nicht sehr viel Ahnung.
Ein wenig Provokation vertrage ich aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Gewohnheit! Ich gewöhne mich nie an irgend etwas, sondern ich sammel häufig neue Erfahrungen und das seit mehr als 5 Jahrzehnten.
> Deshalb ist 26" nicht der Gewohnheit entsprungen, sondern der aufmerksamen Erfahrung verbunden mit der inneren Freiheit ggf. auch ein 29" Bike zu kaufen, wenn es denn ein Bereicherung gewesen wäre.




Achso. Du hast also schon seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder technisch äquivalente 650B und 29er Räder getestet und für schlecht befunden.
Hatte sicherlich nichts damit zu tun, dass es im Gelände einzig sinnvol war 26" Räder zu nutzen weil es nichts anderes gab.

Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal über längere Zeit ein paar größere Räder testen. Nur um deine Engstirnigkeit ab zu legen


----------



## Edged (6. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ... schrob was ...



Dein Subnick erklärt Deine anfechtbare Antwort.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2013)

Ich fahre kein 29".


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Und weil es, wie im Fall der 29" Bikes in Europa einige Jahre nicht oder kaum verbaufbar war, wurde dann mit einer gigantischen Werbemaschine nachgeholfen. Und als das immer noch nicht geholfen hat, wurde halt beschlossen keine 26" MTB mehr oder kaum noch welche zu produzieren. quote]
> 
> Stimme voll und ganz zu. Finde Artikel (auch hier bei mtb-news.de), in denen 29er gehypt und 26er als altmodisch abgestempelt werden mittlerweile peinlich. Da tritt das Motto "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing" doch mehr als offensichtlich zu Tage!!! Und jetzt wo man merkt, dass die Werbemaschinerie nicht den gewünschnten Erfolg zeigt, wird der Konsument vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Ich finde das muss man skandalieren oder doch zumindes auch "emotional" diskutieren dürfen Ansonsten kann ich mich gleich in nem Feng-Shui-Forum anmelden


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Achso. Du hast also schon seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder technisch äquivalente 650B und 29er Räder getestet und für schlecht befunden.
> Hatte sicherlich nichts damit zu tun, dass es im Gelände einzig sinnvol war 26" Räder zu nutzen weil es nichts anderes gab.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du wirklich mal über längere Zeit ein paar größere Räder testen. Nur um deine Engstirnigkeit ab zu legen



Ich habe fast eine Woche lang ein 29" s-works auf einer Mehrtagestour zusammen mit einem Freund getestet (Ist sein eigenes Bike)! Ich hatte immer wieder sein Rad und dann wieder mein eigenes. Deshalb ist meine Feststellung ganz sicher für mich fundiert.  Vielleicht solltest Du auch jedem sein eigenes Körpergefühl zubilligen.
Ich habe ein sehr gutes Körpergefühl, da ich in der Kindeheit und Jugend Leistungsturnen als Hauptsport ausgeübt habe!

Mag sein, ich wiederhole den Fahrversuch im nächstes Jahr, vielleicht entwickeln sich die 29" Fraktion in eine Richtung, mit der ich leben könnte.

Übrigens gab es früher auch andere Geländeräder, die ich auch heute noch dem 29" MTB vorziehen würde.

Liest Du eigentlich die Texte, die ich hier geschrieben habe?
Und ohne mich zu kennen mir Engstirnigkeit vorzuwerfen ist sicherlich kein guter Stil.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. November 2013)

Wenn man einen Berg hochfährt hat man auf einen kleineren rahmen 26 " weniger Masse zu beschleunigen als auf einen 29".
Selbst mit einen Cross/Trekkingbike auf 1.75 breite fährt man deutlich besser als mit einen 2.25 er Reifen auf 28/29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2013)

Natürlich habe ich das gelesen. Ich will dir sicher auch nichts böses.
Aber wenn du ein vielleicht unpassendens SWorks länger gefahren bist, wird es dadurch nicht besser.

Vielleicht hätte ein anderer Hersteller ein passendes 29er für dich im Programm? Wenn du ein passendes 26er für dich hast, ist doch prima. Fahr es gerne weiter!

Nur stell es bitte nicht so hin, dass 29er grundsätzlich schlecht sind und ihre Fahrer "Marketingopfer" sind.


----------



## Edged (6. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> ..., dass 29er grundsätzlich schlecht sind und ihre Fahrer "Marketingopfer" sind.


Doch, denn wenn man den aktuellen Markt reflektiert ist es definitiv so.
Im Übrigen sehr plump wie das da abgeht. Aber so sind sie halt - die Amis ...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

Mhhhhh, denke auch, dass man sich der Frage stellen muss, warum sich 29er so lange nicht durchgesetzt haben und nun durchgesetzt werden. Und Marketing spielt da definitiv eine Rolle und darunter zähle ich auch die "objektiven" Berichte der Bike-Bravos.


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Doch, denn wenn man den aktuellen Markt reflektiert ist es definitiv so.
> Im Übrigen sehr plump wie das da abgeht. Aber so sind sie halt - die Amis ...


Mir hat vorletztes Jahr ein Pro Fahrer vom Speci- cc- Rennteam (ich danke ihm hier nochmals dafür, dass er mir seine Ventilkappe vom Dämpfer geschenkt hat, nachdem ich meine verloren hatte), klar und deutlich gesagt, er würde niemals freiwillig so ein 29" Race- MTB fahren, wenn er nicht den extremen Sponsorendruck im Nacken hätte. 
Schaut man sich die Art des Lenkervorbaus an seinem Bike an, dann sieht jeder, dass dort mit allen Mitteln eine unpassende Radgröße mit viel zu aufrechter Sitzposition wieder zur Rennkiste verwandelt werden soll.
Wie hier schon einige berichtet haben, finden man bei den Jedermannrennen unter den Nichtprofis oder den Nichtlizenz- Racern sehr wenige 29" Racer.

Die mit Abstand meisten MTBs in 29" sehe ich in der Münchner Innenstadt oder an der Isar! Die haben halt ein Trekkingrad mit dicken Reifen gekauft und sind damit natürlich zufrieden. In der Stadt mag ich auch lieber mit meinem Trekkingrad fahren.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Berg hochfährt hat man auf einen kleineren rahmen 26 " weniger Masse zu beschleunigen als auf einen 29".


 
Was für ein Quatsch!


----------



## Crimson_ (6. November 2013)

Hatte das hier bei den Sauerlandmarathons und auch im NRW-Cup eher anders beobachtet. Da fahren doch mittlerweile fast nur 29er. In den Lizenzrennen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sogar nur 29er.

Bei der WWBT (CTF) '13, waren es noch deutlich mehr 26" Fahrer. Ohne Leistungsdruck werden die Räder scheinbar auch länger gefahren. 

Es wäre natürlich wünschenswert auch weiterhin einen Markt an guten 26" Bauteilen zu haben.


----------



## vice-president (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> ...
> Einzig die totale frei Marktwirtschaft geht mir so langsam gegen den Strich. Nicht das was der Markt eigentlich verlangt wird produziert, sondern das, was ein kleiner Teil von Firmenlenkern oder Teile der Politik für richtig halten (falsche Förderung u.a). Und weil es, wie im Fall der 29" Bikes in Europa einige Jahre nicht oder kaum verbaufbar war, wurde dann mit einer gigantischen Werbemaschine nachgeholfen. Und als das immer noch nicht geholfen hat, wurde halt beschlossen keine 26" MTB mehr oder kaum noch welche zu produzieren.
> Und wer hier von Einzelanfertigung bei einem Bikerahmen spricht, der hat von technischen Produkten im heutigen technischen Maßstab nicht sehr viel Ahnung.
> Ein wenig Provokation vertrage ich aber schon.


Ach, und du glaubst zu wissen was der Markt verlangt??
Warum fährt dein Freund denn ein 29er??


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Mir hat vorletztes Jahr ein Pro Fahrer vom Speci- cc- Rennteam (ich danke ihm hier nochmals dafür, dass er mir seine Ventilkappe vom Dämpfer geschenkt hat, nachdem ich meine verloren hatte), klar und deutlich gesagt, er würde niemals freiwillig so ein 29" Race- MTB fahren, wenn er nicht den extremen Sponsorendruck im Nacken hätte.
> Schaut man sich die Art des Lenkervorbaus an seinem Bike an, dann sieht jeder, dass dort mit allen Mitteln eine unpassende Radgröße mit viel zu aufrechter Sitzposition wieder zur Rennkiste verwandelt werden soll.
> Wie hier schon einige berichtet haben, finden man bei den Jedermannrennen unter den Nichtprofis oder den Nichtlizenz- Racern sehr wenige 29" Racer.
> 
> Die mit Abstand meisten MTBs in 29" sehe ich in der Münchner Innenstadt oder an der Isar! Die haben halt ein Trekkingrad mit dicken Reifen gekauft und sind damit natürlich zufrieden. In der Stadt mag ich auch lieber mit meinem Trekkingrad fahren.



Kenne mittlerweile auch zwei 29er Fahrer, die nach anfänglicher Euphorie dann doch wieder auf 26`` gewechselt sind ...


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

Nur mal am Rande erwähnt, speziell adressiert an alle Pseudo-Oberchecker hier. Im CC Zirkus fahren die 29er die 26er einfach gnadenlos in Grund und Boden.
Und es ist völliger Blödsinn, dass ein Sponsor den Fahrer "zwingt", ein 29er zu benutzen. Wenn 26er bessere Ergebnisse erzielen würden - man sähe dies auf dem Siegerpodest, und DAS zählt für Sponsoren - dann würde man den Kurschats dieser Welt ratzfatz wieder 26er an den Startblock stellen.


----------



## corra (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch!



na das hätte ich jetzt gerne erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande erwähnt, speziell adressiert an alle Pseudo-Oberchecker hier. Im CC Zirkus fahren die 29er die 26er einfach gnadenlos in Grund und Boden.
> Und es ist völliger Blödsinn, dass ein Sponsor den Fahrer "zwingt", ein 29er zu benutzen. Wenn 26er bessere Ergebnisse erzielen würden - man sähe dies auf dem Siegerpodest, und DAS zählt für Sponsoren - dann würde man den Kurschats dieser Welt ratzfatz wieder 26er an den Startblock stellen.




Genau! Und das liegt nur an den Laufrädern und nicht am Fahrer


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Genau! Und das liegt nur an den Laufrädern und nicht am Fahrer


 
Das habe ich nicht gesagt, aber Fakt ist, dass ein guter Fahrer mit einemn 29er im cc-Bereich einem guten Fahrer mit 26er keine Chance lässt


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> na das hätte ich jetzt gerne erklärt


 
Na dann frag den, der diesen Blödsinn geschrieben hat


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht gesagt, aber Fakt ist, dass ein guter Fahrer mit einemn 29er im cc-Bereich einem guten Fahrer mit 26er keine Chance lässt



Naja, wir werden sehen, ob jetzt reihenweise Streckenrekorde von 29er Fahrern gebrochen werden...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch!



Neh, ist keiner, weil mehr gewicht bedeutet mehr masse..


----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei den CC-Rennen der Vorteil der 29er eben darin liegt, dass sie über Unebenheiten und Stufen besser rollen als die 26er und dass sie auf möglichst weniger anspruchsvollen Teilstrecken den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil haben. Aber wenn es um enge Kehren und sehr verblockte Stellen geht, dann hat das 26er seine Vorteile, denn aus den Kurven beschleunigt es schneller und geht agiler ums Eck. Hinzu kommt, dass der etwas tiefere Schwerpunkt, correct me if i'm wrong, im verblockteren Gelände eher von Vorteil ist.

Aber die 29er-Fraktion soll halt ihre geliebten 29er fahren, früher oder später wird man merken, dass die 29er doch eher im Tourenbereich von Hobbybikern verwendet werden. Als Waldautobahnenbomber taugen die Dinger schon was, wenns passt. 

Bin ja nur ein 29er richtig gefahren, ein Scott Genius 910. Bei verblockteren Stellen fühlte ich mich jedenfalls unsicherer mit dem Teil als mit dem 26er Genius LT 10. 

Am Ende wird sich wahrscheinlich herausstellen dass 27,5" die goldene Mitte ist.


----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Naja, wir werden sehen, ob jetzt reihenweise Streckenrekorde von 29er Fahrern gebrochen werden...



Jetzt wo Sie es sagen. Es gab doch mal diesen Downhiller, die mit Extrem-Aero-Helm, -Kleidung und einem sehr aerodynamischen MTB Geschwindigkeitsrekorde gefahren ist. 

Bisher war der letzte Rekord auf nem 26er gefahren.
Wo bleiben diese Extremsportler mit nem 29er-Aero-MTB?


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Neh, ist keiner, weil mehr gewicht bedeutet mehr masse..


 



Ach ja? Nur weil Du das hier sinnlos reinlaberst, ist ein 29er Rahmen schwerer als ein 26er? Klar.
Was hat denn die Laufradgröße mit dem Rahmengewicht zu tun?
Schau Dir Dein Geschreibsel lieber nochmal an.


----------



## 4mate (6. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Naja, wir werden sehen, ob jetzt reihenweise Streckenrekorde von 29er Fahrern gebrochen werden...


Guten Morgen  XC RENNEN, Etappenrennen etc.  werden 
seit Jahren ausschließlich von 29ern gewonnen.

Dagegen sieht es im Gravitationsbereich (Beschleunigung mit Hangabtriebskraft) anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  XC RENNEN, Etappenrennen etc.  werden
> seit Jahren ausschließlich von 29ern gewonnen.
> 
> Dagegen sieht es im Gravitationsbereich (Beschleunigung mit Hangabtriebskraft) anders aus




Mhh, dann erklär ich meine Antwort halt:
 Erst wenn bestehende *Streckenrekorde* gebrochen werden kann man davon reden, dass 29er def schneller unterwegs sind. Mom fahren die meisten Profis ja 29er, Man müsst schauen, ob diese unter ähnlichen Bedingungen die von 26er aufgestellten Rekorde brechen können ...

Das aber nur am Rande. Da die Profis ja nicht zum Spaß sondern als Beruf fahren. Um die Diskussion mal wieder auf den Otto-Normal-MTBler zu bringen, bin ich der Meinung dass das agilere Handling einfach mehr Spaß bringt...


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande erwähnt, speziell adressiert an alle Pseudo-Oberchecker hier. Im CC Zirkus fahren die 29er die 26er einfach gnadenlos in Grund und Boden.
> Und es ist völliger Blödsinn, dass ein Sponsor den Fahrer "zwingt", ein 29er zu benutzen. Wenn 26er bessere Ergebnisse erzielen würden - man sähe dies auf dem Siegerpodest, und DAS zählt für Sponsoren - dann würde man den Kurschats dieser Welt ratzfatz wieder 26er an den Startblock stellen.


Das ist der vollkommende Blödsinn. 
*Nicht die Bikes *sondern die Fahrer fahren andere in Grund und Boden.
Und die, die wie Sabine Spitz heute noch gewinnen oder vorne mitfahren, die haben das auch schon vor dem 29" Hype geschafft, weil sie einfach top Körper haben und hart trainieren.
Überigens hatte Spitz noch nie so viele schwere Stürze, wie derzeit mit den neuen Laufradgrößen!!
Keiner der heutigen Topfahrer/Fahrerinnen wäre mit 26" langsamer, denn das waren sie vorher auch nicht.
Kurschat war nie einer der konstanten Topfahrer, wer ihn persönlich im Rennen bergab erlebt hat, der weiß auch warum. Es hilft niemanden bergauf die Kampfsau zu sein und an der nächsten schwierigen Abfahrt wieder alle gewonnen Plätze zu verlieren. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob 26" oder 29".


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Überigens hatte Spitz noch nie so viele schwere Stürze, wie derzeit mit den neuen Laufradgrößen!!
> ".


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Warum fährt dein Freund denn ein 29er??


Weil er mit fast 60 Jahren nicht mehr die harten und technisch schweren Rennen fährt, sondern jetzt Genußtouren durch die Alpen genießt!


----------



## MrMapei (6. November 2013)

Wie jetzt? Genuß und 29er? Ich denke das schließt sich aus...


----------



## client (6. November 2013)

Ich habe alle geschrieben, was mir zu diesem Thema wichtig erscheint.
Deshalb nun meine letzten Zeilen hier in diesem Thread.

Im Gegensatz zu denen, die das 29" zum Maß der Räder erklären, bin ich für ein sowohl als auch. Ich findes es sogar gut, wenn es andere Radgrößen gibt, ich findes es nur schlecht, dass ein bewährtes und von viele hier auch gewünschtes 26" MTB nicht mehr produziert wird.
Zumindest nicht ausserhalb der Produktlinie Billig- oder Jugendbikes.

Und nun wünsche ich weiter viel Freude. Und grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Weil er mit fast 60 Jahren nicht mehr die harten und technisch schweren Rennen fährt, sondern jetzt Genußtouren durch die Alpen genießt!


 
Wenn Dein Freund immer noch "harte und technisch schwere Rennen" fahren würde, würde er das  jetzt genauso mit nem 29er machen.


----------



## Radlerschorsch (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Überigens hatte Spitz noch nie so viele schwere Stürze, wie derzeit mit den neuen Laufradgrößen!!



Allerdings sollte man dabei auch das technische Niveau der heutigen XC-Kurse beachten. Einige Sektionen hätten's früher problemlos in DH-Strecken geschafft.
Dazu passt auch aktuell die Kritik von Sabine Spitz an den Kursen.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (6. November 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso mir de NobbyRalph seinen 26er LRS verkauft hat! Weil er zu den bösen 29ern übergelaufen ist!


----------



## Edged (6. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Überigens hatte Spitz noch nie so viele schwere Stürze, wie derzeit mit den neuen Laufradgrößen!!


So ist das. Hier ab 0:55  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaBbMEHBUBU"]Julie Bresset Wins Cross-Country Mountain Bike Gold - London 2012 Olympics - YouTube[/nomedia]


Eindeutig zu sehen, wie träge so ein 27,5"er reagiert.

Wer das gesamte Vid durchsieht, sieht, wie elegant die 26"er gehen.


----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Freund immer noch "harte und technisch schwere Rennen" fahren würde, würde er das  jetzt genauso mit nem 29er machen.



Sie scheinen immer gern Ihre Meinung einimpfen zu wollen.
Mit 60 fährt man keine solchen Rennen mehr.

Fahren Sie doch XC-Rennen mit nem 29er und lassen Sie doch einfach die 26er-Fahrer mit ihren Bikes in Ruhe. 

Im Grunde wäre es eigennlich jetzt angebracht, diesen Thread zu schließen, denn hier wird es ein wenig aggressiver.

Als Wiedereinsteiger denke ich, dass ich mir keinen 29er kaufen würde, um die Fahrtechniken erneut zu erlernen. Maximal 650 B. Vielleicht irgendwann mal, wenn ich große Touren fahren will, da wäre ein 29er eventuell sinnvoll.


----------



## Edged (6. November 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> ..., wenn ich große Touren fahren will, da wäre ein 29er eventuell sinnvoll.


Wirlich ganz ohne Agression: Auch das wurde uns von den Bravos etc. eingeredet.


----------



## at021971 (6. November 2013)

Letztendlich sind die 29er doch einTrend der in den USA seinen Anfang nahm und von dort mit aller Marketingmacht nach Europa und in die Welt exportiert wurde. Dabei ist die USA aber ein Land in dem die Menschen gemeinhin neuen, vor allem technischen Spielereien, deutlich aufgeschlossener gegenüberstehen als in anderenTeilen Welt und speziell in Europa. Auch kaufen die Amis gerne und schnell eher kritiklos die neusten technischen Errungenschaften. Frei nach der Formel Neu=Besser!

Bei uns in Deutschland, wo die Menschen marktschreierisch feilgebotene technische Neuerungen weithin erst einmal hinterfragen und mit gebotener Vorsicht gegenübertreten, wird aber 'neu' nicht immer gleich mit 'besser' gleichgesetzt. Also wird erst gezweifelt, abgewägt und verglichen, bis man zu einem abschließenden Urteil kommt. Die kindlich naive Begeisterung der Amis für alles Neue ist uns weitestgehend fremd. Und da dieser Prozess der Meinungsbildung durchaus recht lange dauern kann, überrollt uns seit einigen Jahren die Bikeindustrie und die von ihnen abhängigen und ausgesteuerten Bikemagazine mit einer massiven 29er Kampagne die uns oft mit überhöhenden, teilweise falschen und mitunter lächerlichen Vergleichen davon überzeugen wollen, dass dieses das Bikemaß schlechthin ist.

Nur haben all diese gezielt manipulativen Versuche hier bisher nicht den anvisierten und durchschlagenden Erfolg gezeitigt. Die 29er Verkäufe halten sich im Rahmen, auch wenn die Shops mit ihnen übersät sind. Auch ist der Widerstand größerer Teile der Bikerschaft immer noch deutlich spürbar und nicht abzuschätzen, wann dieser, wenn denn überhaupt, eingestellt werden wird. Und um trotzdem dem Ziel nahezukommen, die Masse der Biker zu einer Ersatzinvestition zu bewegen, versucht man nun, wo sich 29er mehr als schwer tun, mit der gleichen Marketingmaschinerie einen 650b Hype zu entfachen. Dabei bleibt das Ziel gleich, nur der Köder wurde ein wenig nachgeschärft, dass er die Akzeptanz der hiesigen Biker erlangen könnte

Was ist dabei der Vorteil von 650b? Das Wichtigste, es ist nicht 26". Es bietet aber anders als 29" die Möglichkeit optisch ansprechendere Bikes zu bauen, die in den meisten Kriterien zudem den 26ern sehr nahe kommen. Des Weiteren kann die Bikeindustrien damit immer noch das ursprünglichen Ziel verfolgen, bei den Bikern die Lust nach einer Neuinvestition zu steigern. Das vor allem, wenn man diesen gleichzeitig die 26er Option nimmt.

Und letztendlich glaube ich, dass dieses funktionieren wird, weil die Hürde damit nun recht niedrig angesetzt wurde. Die Bikes sehen vergleichbar aus und lassen sich auch ganz ähnlich bewegen. Viele 29" Verweigerer werden letztendlich sagen, wenn schon kein 26er mehr, dann doch lieber sein naher als sein buckliger Verwandter. Interessant ist dabei, dass Giant, der größte Bikehersteller der Welt, sogar schon öffentlich darüber nachdenkt, wieder aus dem 29" Segment auszusteigen und sich gänzlich auf 650b zu fokussieren. Natürlich nicht ohne im gleichen Atemzug das Ende von 26" zu verkünden. Und auch Specialized, eigentlich bekennender nur-29" Hersteller, nähert sich jetzt dem Gedanken an, getrieben durch Europa und anderen Teilen der Welt, diesem Ausschließlichkeitsanspruch den Rücken zu kehren und ebenso 650b anzubieten.

Ich persönlichhabe hätte kein Problem damit beim nächsten Kauf in ein 650b Bike zu investieren. Sie lassen sich ansprechend gestalten, sind unwesentlich schwerer und fast so wendig wie die 26er. Kein Grund für einen Glaubenskrieg. Gibt es keine 26er mehr, ist für mich 650b das neue 26". Einzig diese unsägliche Marketingwelle, die uns seit einigen Jahren überrollt, geht mir auf den Zeiger. Ich mag einfach das Gefühl nicht, wenn jemand versucht mich mit falschen oder an Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten zu überzeugen. Und auch 29er werden ihren Zweck erfüllen, zumindest solange man sie dafür einsetzt, wofür sie am besten geeignet sind, dem schnellen Fahren auf technisch eher einfachen und wenig winkeligen Stecken. Zielgruppe: eher in Richtung Tourer und Racer.


----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Wirlich ganz ohne Agression: Auch das wurde uns von den Bravos etc. eingeredet.



Zur Erläuterung, was meinen sie mit Bravos?

Mir ist nichts eingeredet worden, mit Ausnahme meines Vaters, der mir 29" für sinnvoll erklärte.
Ich bin völlig frei von Trendeinflüssen. Trends interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Ich nutz was mir gefällt und als sinnvoll erachte.

Habe nicht mal ein Smartphone. Ist für mich auch nichts weiter als ein Trend. Da lösen sich bei mir keine Haben-Will-Reflexe.


----------



## 4mate (6. November 2013)

Wir sind hier per DU.
 Bravos oder Bikebravos sind die Hochglanzwerbeblätter a la  'Bike' & 'Mountainbike'


----------



## AlexMC (6. November 2013)

Darfst hier auch duzen 
Bike-Bravos, fast unabhängige, nur unwesentlich durch die meistzahlenden Anzeigenkunden beeinflußten MTB-Zeitschriften, in Anlehnung an die "Bravo", eine ebenso informative Zeitschrift, die jedoch an eine andere Zielgruppe gerichtet ist.

_und mal wieder die entscheidenden Sekunden zu spät _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (6. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Wir sind hier per DU.
> Bravos oder Bikebravos sind die Hochglanzwerbeblätter a la  'Bike' & 'Mountainbike'





AlexMC schrieb:


> Darfst hier auch duzen
> Bike-Bravos, fast unabhängige, nur unwesentlich durch die meistzahlenden Anzeigenkunden beeinflußten MTB-Zeitschriften, in Anlehnung an die "Bravo", eine ebenso informative Zeitschrift, die jedoch an eine andere Zielgruppe gerichtet ist.
> 
> _und mal wieder die entscheidenden Sekunden zu spät _



Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Schreibe erst seit dieser Woche in dieses Forum rein. 

Ihr beide habt auch recht. Ich selber lese seit über einem Jahr die Mountainbike. Seit meiner ersten und letzten Eurobike, welche mich mit ihren 29er- und E-Bikes mich eher verstört hatte, aber auch für einiges begeistert hat, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass die Mountainbike einem sehr die Meinung aufdrücken will.

So fühlt es sich jedenfalls an.


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Im Grunde wäre es eigennlich jetzt angebracht, diesen Thread zu schließen.
> 
> .


 
Meine Rede, schliesslich ist 26" ausgestorben


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. November 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso mir de NobbyRalph seinen 26er LRS verkauft hat! Weil er zu den bösen 29ern übergelaufen ist!


 
Nein, wollte nur meinen schlechtesten 26er LRS loswerden, die Guten habe ich natürlich behalten-
Und übergelaufen bin ich nicht, habe nur ergänzt


----------



## F4B1 (6. November 2013)

at021971 schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind die 29er doch einTrend der in den USA seinen Anfang nahm und von dort mit aller Marketingmacht nach Europa und in die Welt exportiert wurde. Dabei ist die USA aber ein Land in dem die Menschen gemeinhin neuen, vor allem technischen Spielereien, deutlich aufgeschlossener gegenüberstehen als in anderenTeilen Welt und speziell in Europa. Auch kaufen die Amis gerne und schnell eher kritiklos die neusten technischen Errungenschaften. Frei nach der Formel Neu=Besser!


Naja, in den USA taugen 29er denke ich sogar deutlich mehr. Die Trails dort sind halt meistens garnicht so verwinkelt, als dass die kleinen Laufräder ihre Vorteile ausspielen könnten. 
Und das ist halt selbst in Gegenden wie dem Ruhrgebiet anders. Und das bringt man nun wirklich nicht als erstes mit Biken in Zusammenhang.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. November 2013)

Ich mag einfach das Gefühl nicht, wenn jemand versucht mich mit falschen oder an Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten zu überzeugen..[/quote]

Damit wäre dann auch alles gesagt!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Meine Rede, schliesslich ist 26" ausgestorben



Die Dinosaurier sind ausgestorben.
Fahrräder sind keine Lebewesen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Die Dinosaurier sind ausgestorben.
> Fahrräder sind keine Lebewesen.


 
Wer sowas schreibt, kann kein echter Biker sein!


----------



## MTB_Django (7. November 2013)

@NobbyRalph: Irgendwie sind ihre Kommentare recht anstrengend.

Vom Aussterben spricht man von einer Auslöschung organischen Lebens auf natürliche, katastrophale Ereignisse oder durch Einfluss anderer Organismen, wie den Menschen.

Heute war ich mal in einem Fahrradladen der Giant, Stevens, Rotwild und andere Marken vertreibt. Was er über die LRS gesagt hatte passte zur ganzen Diskussion.

Er erwähnte als einzigen Vorteil nur das bessere Übrrollen von Unebenheiten, aufgrund des flacheren Aufprallwinkels.
Er sprach auch über diesen Trend 29" und dass die aus den USA ist und dort länger als bei uns bekannt ist, erwähnte auch dass die Trails dort auch ganz anders sind als bei uns. 
Amerikaner verstehen ja von Singletrails was anderes als wir. 
 Und dort hat es sich auch gut etablieren wollen. 

Aber bezüglich des Grundes, warum 27,5" da ist konnte er nicht viel Auskunft geben, außer der Tatsache dass er meint, dass 26" eine verschwindende Laufradgröße ist.
Die ja auch auf Druck der Industrie geschieht. Muss er ja wohl wissen.

Des weiteren sagte er aber, dass seine Kundschaft am Schwarzwald (Wo eben auch der Weltcup (Laden ist in Kirchzarten) stattfand) bevorzugt 26" kaufen. die paar 29er und gerade mal 2 27,5" scheinen wohl da eher schlecht weg zu gehen.

Allerdings sagte er auch, aufgrund dessen, dass in BaWü jetzt trotz unterschriftenaktion das biken auf Singletrails jetzt verboten worden ist, Biker dürfen hiernach nicht mehr die 2m-Regel unterschreiten.
Die Unterschriftenaktion hat wohl nichts gebracht. 

Da meinte er, so könnten 29er auch Absatz finden, wenn nur noch auf Waldautobahnen gefahren werden darf, wenn ich den Händler richtig verstanden hatte.

Es ist schon interessant, was andere Händler so zu dem ganzen meinen.

Des weiteren gebe ich auch Usern wie at021971 recht. Es ist halt eben so, dass sich wahrscheinlich 29" nicht so breit durchsetzen wird und dass möglicherweise eher 27,5" angenommen wird, wegen seiner Nähe zu 26".

Giant wird schon auf dem richtigen Weg sein.


----------



## Quayle (7. November 2013)

Oh Mann, ich glaube, hier will jemand krampfhaft den Kauf eines 29er Trekkingrades vor sich selbst (und/oder seiner Frau) rechtfertigen, nicht war Nobby?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. November 2013)

Nur 29 er sind Lebewesen mit Gefühlen


----------



## Freddy41 (7. November 2013)

Ich fahre 26er
Und solange ich schneller fahre wie all die 29er
habe ich keinen Fehler gemacht
Ausserdem verlangt das 26er noch echte Kerle.


----------



## jonalisa (7. November 2013)

Ich find euch alle super!!!

Nobby uebertrifft sich wieder mal selbst. "29er fahren alle in Grund und Boden..." ganz vorne landet aber ein Schweizer auf einem Bike mit kleineren Raedern. Zwar kein 26" Bike, weil sein Sponsor entschieden hat, dass diese "aussterben" sollen....
Zudem finde ich, dass die Kurse immer mehr den Bikes angepasst werden. Keine engen, technischen Passagen mehr, sondern der eine oder andere Sprung und ein Rockgarden, wo die 29er einfach drueberbuegeln.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass vor allem bei Etappenrennen in den Alpen die 26" Raeder die Nase vorne haetten. Schon mal das Madritschjoch gefahren? Vorne rauf mit dem 29er unnoetiger Kraftverlust, hinten runter alles Spitzkehren...

Bin alles schon gefahren, bin offen fuer alles, kann es aber nicht leiden, dass die Industrie uns etwas aufzwingen will und uns vor vollendete Tatsachen stellt.

Alle drei Groessen haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung, je nach Terrain, Fahrstil usw.
Warum sollen wir 26" Juenger auf all die Vorteile unserer Groesse verzichten?


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. November 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich glaube, hier will jemand krampfhaft den Kauf eines 29er Trekkingrades vor sich selbst (und/oder seiner Frau) rechtfertigen, nicht war Nobby?


 
 Ich mag mein 29er HT genauso gern wie mein 26er Enduro. Nur benutze ich das 26er aufgrund der wohnortbedignten Toppgraphie ungefär 3x so oft wie da 29er... und rechtfertigen bei meiner Frau???  

Und der hier  gilt wohl eher dem Romanschreiber MTBDjango, wie anstrengend ist denn dieser Roman?

@ jonalisa: Bei wievielen CC Rennen warst Du denn in den letzten 2 Jahren? Geh da mal hin und staune.


----------



## kolados (7. November 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Frau) rechtfertigen,


----------



## dickerbert (7. November 2013)

Aussage am 09.10.13:


NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wieder mal Mutmassungen über Mutmassungen.
> Komm doch mal zu den diversen Jugend-Cross Country Rennen, wo schon die 13-15 jährigen Fahrer mit 29er Bikes den 26er Fahrern nicht die Spur einer Chance lassen. Und das ganz besonders auf sehr anspruchsvollen Kursen.
> Wie kommst Du denn auf so völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen, wonach die 29er Bikes Probleme machen? Wo ist da was "gezwungen" ???
> Es ist uns bleibt Fakt: Wer nicht fahren kann, kann nicht fahren und labert sich irgendwas zurecht.



Gleiche Aussage vom 06.11.13:


NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande erwähnt, speziell adressiert an alle Pseudo-Oberchecker hier. Im CC Zirkus fahren die 29er die 26er einfach gnadenlos in Grund und Boden.
> Und es ist völliger Blödsinn, dass ein Sponsor den Fahrer "zwingt", ein 29er zu benutzen. Wenn 26er bessere Ergebnisse erzielen würden - man sähe dies auf dem Siegerpodest, und DAS zählt für Sponsoren - dann würde man den Kurschats dieser Welt ratzfatz wieder 26er an den Startblock stellen.




Gebetsmühlenartiges Wiederholen. Woher kennt man das nochmal? Achja, wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann macht man sich welche. Und wenn die Argumente im Oktober widerlegt wurden, versucht man es im November eben noch einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (7. November 2013)

Ihr seid Alle auf dem Holzweg. Auf meinem ehemaligen Arbeitsweg gab's mal einen Berufspendler, der micht immer abgehängt hat, egal ob ich auf 26" oder 29"-Rädern unterwegs war. Der hatte ein Klapprad mit 20"-Rädern.


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. November 2013)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Deine Bescheidenheit gefällt mir....
> Wenn du magst darfst du mir gerne zeigen wie du die ganzen 29er stehen lässt, mich und einen Freund von mir inklu.
> Ich bin 20 Jahre lang 26 gefahren und aus Überzeugung auf 29er umgestiegen.
> Nicht weil ich glaube damit schneller zu sein sondern weil ich mich darauf richtig wohl fühle und es mehr Spaß macht;-)


----------



## jayjaynika (7. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Berg hochfährt hat man auf einen kleineren rahmen 26 " weniger Masse zu beschleunigen als auf einen 29".
> Selbst mit einen Cross/Trekkingbike auf 1.75 breite fährt man deutlich besser als mit einen 2.25 er Reifen auf 28/29



Nee, so einfach ist es nicht. Du musst schon den Beweis erbringen!


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. November 2013)

jayjaynika schrieb:


> Nee, so einfach ist es nicht. Du musst schon den Beweis erbringen!



Aber nicht gerade jetzt, wo es doch seit gefühlten 3 Jahren am Regnen ist


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. November 2013)

Ich bin dafür dass sich alle Radfahrer verbrüdern, egal welche Größe die Laufräder haben


----------



## dickerbert (8. November 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür dass sich alle Radfahrer verbrüdern, egal welche Größe die Laufräder haben


Auch mit Nobby?!?!


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. November 2013)

Ich verbrüdere mich, wenn überhaupt, nur mit echten Bikern. Da finden sich hier aber nur sehr vereinzelte Exemplare.
Und jetzt macht schön weiter mit Euren Laufrad-Mutmassungen, ich geh derweil biken.


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. November 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Gebetsmühlenartiges Wiederholen. Woher kennt man das nochmal? Achja, wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann macht man sich welche. Und wenn die Argumente im Oktober widerlegt wurden, versucht man es im November eben noch einmal


----------



## Edged (8. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Aber nicht gerade jetzt, wo es doch seit gefühlten 3 Jahren am Regnen ist


Stimmt, ist derzeit wohl wirklich ungünstig wg. erhöhter Aquaplaninggefahr* bei den 29ern. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
_* Weil, die sind ja für Asphalt gebaut. _


----------



## Aldar (8. November 2013)

hat den keiner feuer um diesen elendigen thread nu endlich abzufackeln?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2013)

Können wir abstimmen für die Schließung des Themas oder zumindest Verschieben in den SPAM-Ordner 

c+1


----------



## Edged (8. November 2013)

Aldar schrieb:


> hat den keiner feuer um diesen elendigen thread nu endlich abzufackeln?!


Du hast etwas ganz Wichtiges nicht verstanden:

Die Industrie nimmt 26"er vom Markt, um mit zwei Größen nach denen nie jemand gefragt hat den Umsatz zu pushen. Das ist Marketing der übelsten Art und wird hier, teils kabarettistisch, angezeigt.
Je mehr Biker sich über diese Marketingmasche aufregen, desto mehr Mittelfinger gegen diese "Marketingstrategen".

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. November 2013)

Aldar schrieb:


> hat den keiner feuer um diesen elendigen thread nu endlich abzufackeln?!



Nein, bloß nicht! Das ist der Thread, in dem man als ausschließlich 26"-Fahrer seine Rächer-der-Enterbten, Retter-der-Witwen-und-Waisen-Rolle wenigstens virtuell so richtig ausleben kann. 

Und sich als 29"-Befürworter und 26"-Gegner ebenfalls so richtig schön zum Affen machen kann.


----------



## frogmatic (8. November 2013)

Ich lasse mir derweil schonmal 25.5" als das otimalerersteste 26" für kleine Fahrer patentieren.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. November 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, bloß nicht! Das ist der Thread, in dem man als ausschließlich 26"-Fahrer seine Rächer-der-Enterbten, Retter-der-Witwen-und-Waisen-Rolle wenigstens virtuell so richtig ausleben kann.
> 
> Und sich als 29"-Befürworter und 26"-Gegner ebenfalls so richtig schön zum Affen machen kann.



Genau! Zudem hab ich mich schon lange nicht mehr so amüsiert


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. November 2013)

Zudem sollen die Hersteller wissen, warum die Kunden Ihre "Hollandräder mit Stollenreifen" nicht wollen. 

Jaja Nobby, ich weiß außer die Rennfahrer, die auf Zeit über Waldautobahnen heizen


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. November 2013)

Bei einen 29 er ist auch die Kippgefahr in Kurven viel höher, weil diese Räder viel zu hoch bauen.
Also lieber etwas tiefer.
Auf geraden Strecken reicht mir auch mein Cross Bike (mit federung), das bißchen Federweg macht mir nicht viel aus, weil die energie viel eher in den vortrieb geht.


----------



## AlexMC (8. November 2013)

Habe heute mal in den aktuellen Bikebravos geblättert. 

In der Bike wurden unter anderem AM's mit 29 und 27,5 getestet, Testfazit war für die 27,5, daß die Fahreigenschaften keine merkliche Differenz zu 26er aufwiesen, dafür aber die Bikes ein gutes Stück schwerer wurden:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...s--bikes-fuers-grobe-ab-2699-euro/a16919.html

Fortschritt eben, sozusagen mehr Bike für's Geld 

Die Mountainbike hob hingegen in einem "Test" die *modernen *27,5er Laufräder hervor. Auch sonst wurden 26er nur noch als Laufräder vom letzten Jahr (oder war's Jahrhundert) erwähnt.  Ich glaube die Anzeigenkunden in der Mountainbike zahlen besser...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. November 2013)

Ja, "modern" ist jetzt das neue Attribut für 29er oder 27,5``, zumindest in den sponsorenverseuchten Bravos. Mhhh, erinnere mich an die Anfangszeit des MTB-Booms, in der sich die 29er nicht durchsetzen konnten ... daher sind die vielleicht gerade doch "altmodisch"?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Bei einen 29 er ist auch die Kippgefahr in Kurven viel höher, weil diese Räder viel zu hoch bauen.
> Also lieber etwas tiefer.
> Auf geraden Strecken reicht mir auch mein Cross Bike (mit federung), das bißchen Federweg macht mir nicht viel aus, weil die energie viel eher in den vortrieb geht.




Mhhh, Doktor in Physik hast Du aber keinen


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Bei einen 29 er ist auch die Kippgefahr in Kurven viel höher, weil diese Räder viel zu hoch bauen.
> Also lieber etwas tiefer.
> Auf geraden Strecken reicht mir auch mein Cross Bike (mit federung), das bißchen Federweg macht mir nicht viel aus, weil die energie viel eher in den vortrieb geht.


 
  Sagenhaft!!


----------



## xrated (8. November 2013)

was habt ihr eigentlich alle immer mit "die 26" Fraktion". Es geht doch hier nicht um 26" Biker vs. 650B/29er Biker sondern Biker vs. Industrie

Und zum anderen, wieso sollte einer größeres Rad auf der Straße besser rollen, kann mir das einer erzählen? Am Rennrad brachte der Umstieg von 26" auf 28" vom fahren eigentlich nichts und 28" am Rennrad ist effektiv ähnlich groß wie 26" MTB.


----------



## Freddy41 (8. November 2013)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Deine Bescheidenheit gefällt mir....
> Wenn du magst darfst du mir gerne zeigen wie du die ganzen 29er stehen lässt, mich und einen Freund von mir inklu.
> Ich bin 20 Jahre lang 26 gefahren und aus Überzeugung auf 29er umgestiegen.
> Nicht weil ich glaube damit schneller zu sein sondern weil ich mich darauf richtig wohl fühle und es mehr Spaß macht;-)



Muss mich da korrigieren.
Meinte natürlich nur die 29er
die hier mit mir die Runden drehen.
Sorry nochmal


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. November 2013)

Schade, fand die Herausforderung zum Duell recht männlich


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Mhhh, Doktor in Physik hast Du aber keinen



Bei einen höheren schwerpunkt und seitenlage in einer Kurve neigt man doch eher zu Bodenkontakt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (8. November 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier nicht um 26" Biker vs. 650B/29er Biker sondern Biker vs. Industrie



besser hätte man's nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. November 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Auch mit Nobby?!?!



Von mir aus, ist doch nurn name!!!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. November 2013)

Überleg zurzeit mir ein Carbonhardtail anzuschaffen. Bin begeistert über die Preise der 2013er Modelle in 26´´. Da wird sogar mir der Vorteil der 29er deutlich...ich bekomme die aktuellen 26er Auslaufmodelle recht günstig.

Über Ersatzteile mach ich mir erstmal keine Sorgen, solange eh die meisten noch "old school" unterwegs sind. Und ich weiß was jetzt entgegnet wird, von wegen Laufruhe und Überrollfähigkeit... Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich sogar mit 26´´ flott bergab unterwegs bin und sogar schonmal über eine Wurzel gefahren bin.

Mir würde ja ein Cannondale F 26 Carbon gut stehen


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2013)

Dann Kauf es Dir doch. Entscheidend ist doch nur das Dir das Gerät ein Fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. November 2013)

so isses


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. November 2013)

26 zoll ist nur für dirt jumper und downhiller


----------



## MTB_Django (8. November 2013)

So. Nach recht langer Beratung, auch über die Laufradgrößen, bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Stevens Colorado 401 geworden. 
Zuvor wollte ich ein Fully, hatte ein Trek Superfly 100 in 29" angesehen.
Bin aber dann auch zum Schluss gekommen dass ein HT sich für den Wiedereinstieg lohnt. 

Also kam das Stevens in Frage. 10,9 kg leicht Alu-Rahmen.
Zum Wiedereinstieg reichts.

Sobald ich wirder länger drin bin im Biken, kann ja ein 26" Fully dazu kommen. Dann passts auch wieder. ^^

Für längere Touren ist mein Stevens gut geeignet gut geeignet. 
Kommen noch Klickies und ne Riserbar dran dann kann ichs morgen abholen und eventuell biken sobald das Sauwetter einigermaßen weg ist.

Für mein Cochlea Implantat ist n Sauwetter nicht sehr günstig, sonst wirds zappenduster mit dem Hören.


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2013)

Was hast Du denn für ein CI?


----------



## 4mate (8. November 2013)

Hörprothese für Gehörlose


----------



## cleiende (8. November 2013)

Habe mich mal durch die letzten Seiten durchgefräst.

Ich bin seit 30 Jahren sportlich auf dem Rad unterwegs, davon 20 Jahre lang in Wettkämpfen.

Früher war das Leben einfach:
28" (=700c = 29" MTB) war die Reifengröße fürs Rennrad
26" war die Reifengröße fürs Mountainbike
Das von Gott so gewollt, genauso wie die Trinkflasche und keine wassergefüllten Rückentumore.  

Die Zeiten ändern sich und am *Ende sollte jeder fahren was ihm Spaß macht*, ist doch prima daß es mittlerweile 3 Möglichkeiten gibt die Kohle loszuwerden.

*Totgesagte leben länger* und solange es passende Felgen und Reifen gibt bleibe ich bei der oldschool-Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (8. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ein CI?



Ein Nucleus Freedom 



4mate schrieb:


> Hörprothese für Gehörlose



Also ich bin hochgradig schwerhörig. Ich hatte bis zu meinem 13. Lebensjahr Hörgeräte getragen. Diese sind allerdings Schallverstärker.

Für Gehörlose eignet sich ein CI eher weniger. Wenn sie von Geburt an nichts mehr hören oder verkümmerte Hörnerven hat bringt ein CI auch leider recht wenig bis nichts.


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Auch mit Nobby?!?!



Ich habe mir den Thread schön gemacht! 

_Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich *NobbyRalph* auf deiner Ignorier -Liste befindet. _


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2013)

Wennst Du mal auf den neuen Nucleus 6 upgradest sag mir mal bescheid. Würd mich interessieren wie Du den beurteilst. Auf die Hybridgeschichte bin ich auch gespannt.

Äh ja, hier ginge irgendwie um Laufradgrößen, oder?


----------



## MTB_Django (8. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Wennst Du mal auf den neuen Nucleus 6 upgradest sag mir mal bescheid. Würd mich interessieren wie Du den beurteilst. Auf die Hybridgeschichte bin ich auch gespannt.
> 
> Äh ja, hier ginge irgendwie um Laufradgrößen, oder?



Ja, momentan habe ich das CI nur rechtsseitig. Möchte bald mal linksseitig mich operieren lassen dann kommt eventuell das 6er dran.

Und ja es geht um Laufradgrößen. ^^

Sind Sie auch CI-Träger?


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2013)

Nö, bin von der dunklen Seite der Macht (Hörgräteakustiker)

Ich empfehle meinen Kunden, momentan nicht zwingend notwendige Implantationen, noch einige Zeit aufzuschieben. Aktuell investieren (nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen) zwei der größten Hörsytemhersteller, bzw. deren Mutterkonzerne, in den Aufbau eigener CI-Produkte. Die sind technologisch was Signalverarbeitung, Mikrofone, Wirelessfunktionen etc. den traditionellen CI-Herstellern Jahre voraus. Dafür haben diese wesentlich mehr Erfahrung beim eigentlichen Implantat. 

Sicherlich wird diese Entwicklung aber den CI-Markt verändern. Welche Hersteller sich durchsetzen bzw. Technologieführer werden ist momentan nicht abzusehen.

Da man durch das Implantat nur Signalprozessoren vom gleichen Hersteller verwenden kann, würde ich mir die Wahl der Marke sehr genau überlegen.

Nicht das man in wenigen Jahren eine Reimplantation vornehmen muss, da der Hersteller des eigenen CI's nur noch technisch veraltete Produkte liefern kann, bzw. gar nicht mehr existiert.

Womit wir wieder beim Laufradthema sind: "Wer macht das Rennen"? 
Ich bin ja nach wie vor der Meinung dass 29er technisch die beste Lösung für viele wären, aber der Markt auf 27,5 ausgerichtet wird!


----------



## Focustreter (8. November 2013)

Dualcontrollhebel haben wir auch überlebt waren 2Jahre das Nonplusultra


----------



## kolados (8. November 2013)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür dass sich alle Radfahrer verbrüdern, egal welche Größe die Laufräder haben




oder die die ihre frauen um rechenschaft fragen müssen?


----------



## client (9. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11092473&postcount=10265

Mountainbike?
Trekkingrad?
Hollandradgeometrie?


----------



## 4mate (9. November 2013)

Hübsch, bis auf die Schwalbereifen  Die Spacer müssen noch über den Vorbeit und gut ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (9. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11092473&postcount=10265
> 
> Mountainbike?
> Trekkingrad?
> Hollandradgeometrie?



Engstirnig!
Anmaßend!
Überheblich!


----------



## Mais (10. November 2013)

29" ist schön und auch legitim. 26" wird aber wohl nicht so schnell aussterben. Da ändern auch die Hersteller nichts dran. Der Großteil des Absatzes von Rädern passiert eben noch in einem Preissegment, wo kein Mensch 29er kauft. Solang hier noch auf 26" gefahren wird, ändert sich nichts. Das andere Ende der Nahrungskette sind dann Bikes sehr kleiner Schmieden, die auch weiter 26" bauen werden.
 Kann mir vorstellen, dass durch 27,5" (650B oder wie man das nennt), der Marktanteil für 29" und 26" gleichermaßen zurückgehen wird, weil viele Leute, die jetzt noch aus diversen Gründen 26" fahren sich eher mit 650 anfreunden können, und viele Leute die 29" fahren auf 650 zurückgreifen, weil es hier eben handfeste Vorteile - wie die Wendigkeit gibt. 
Ich fahre aktuell, nach meinem Wiedereinstieg, noch 26". Werde aber wohl auch zu größeren Laufrädern wechseln, wenn ein neues Bike finanziell vertretbar wird. Da ich relativ groß bin und lange Beine habe, inzwischen kaum noch verblockte Trails fahre, aber wohl 29".


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. November 2013)

Die aktuelle Bike attestiert den getesteten AMs im Schnitt 400g mehr Gewicht bei keinen spürbaren Verbesserungen gegenüber den 26ern vom Vorjahr. Na dann...:beer:


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. November 2013)

Ein kürzeres Steuerrohr und ein Kraftauswirkungskompensierendes Tapered Steuersatzgefüge sind für mich keine Gründe auf "neu ist gut" zu setzen.


----------



## MTB_Django (10. November 2013)

Gestern bei einer kleinen Tour mit meinem Bruder habe ich festgestellt, dass bei einem 29" so manche Vorteile dahin sind. 

Ich auf nem 2013 Stevens Colorado 401, Bruder auf nem 2011 Cube Stereo HPA. 

Im Uphill ist das HT angenehm zu fahren. 
Allerdings muss ich noch trainieren um meinem Bruder, der in Punkto Kraft mir noch überlegen ist, schlagen zu können. Denn er ist im Up- sowie Downhill absolut davon gefahren.

Bei den matschigen Downhills bin ich eher runtergekrochen als gebrettert. Rocket Rons haben wohl in Matsch keinen so gute Grip, vorallem wenn er tief und weich ist. und die Avid Elixir 5 waren noch nicht eingefahren. Habe also das Bike in den besonders matschigen Stellen mehr geschoben, als gefahren. 
Hinzu kommt, dass die 32er Zahnstochergabel von Fox auf mich nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend wirkte, die 34er bietet sicherlich da mehr Vertrauen in punkto Steifigkeit.
Und da ist noch der 100 mm Federweg, 130 mm 32er wie beim Scott Genius 910 find ich für den Downhill wegen der Reserven vertrauenserweckender.
Im Downhill auf Asphalt am Ende der kleinen Runde, ist mein Bruder mit dem 26er sogar davon gefahren. Nehme an dass mein Bike auch zu leicht war um mithalten zu können, hab da alles hergegeben was meine Beine hergaben. 

Es gehört zwar nicht in die Laufraddiskussion, aber ich bin bisher immer Stahlbikes gefahren, hatte in meiner Jugend ein Pakka gefahren, damals hatte es einen sehr leichten Stahlrahmen, den ich dann mit der Rock Shox Jett gewichtsmäßig versaut hatte.
Aber die Hinterbauten von Stahl-HTs fahren sich ohne wenn und aber deutlich komfortabler als die der Alu-HTs. 

Immerhin ist das Colorado deutlich wendiger als das Scott 910, welches ich vorher mal testgefahren war.

Muss wohl erst mal gut trainieren um überhaupt die Vorteile zu spüren. den einzigen den ich bisher spüre ist der, dass es leichter über Unebenheiten rollt, das ist auch wirklich alles. Aber wenn man im Matsch steckenbleibt und kippt, kippts bestimmt schneller, weil 29" so höher ist als ein 26". Ist mir auch schon passiert.

Das Colorado werd ich dann nur noch auf Waldautobahnen fahren, da gehörts auch hin, sonst nirgens. 

Verstehe jetzt grad nicht, wieso der Händler mir zum einlernen in die Fahrtechnik das 29"-HT empfohlen hat. Vom Gefühl ist es etwa so, als Führerscheinneuling ein modernes Auto mit allen Schikanen ausgestattet zu fahren und dann die Schlüssel zu einem Auto aus den 80ern oder so in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. 

Als Wiedereinsteiger müsste doch eigentlich zum erlernen von Fahrtechnik ein 26" eher das Richtige sein, da sich ein 26"-HT etwas schwerer fahren lässt im Gelände als ein 29"-HT.

Irgendwie habe ich jetzt schon das Gefühl, die Kaufentscheidung zu bereuen. 
Marketing stellt ganz schön gemeine Sachen an mit Einem.
Der Händler hat aber bei mir schon eher die Tendenz zu 26" bemerkt, da ich vorher ein Trek Superfly 100 angesehen hatte. Meinte dann, dass bei Fully da eher ein 26" Sinn machen würde.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

So viel wirres Zeug auf einmal. Wie willst du denn vernünftige Schlüsse ziehen, wenn du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst? 
26er AM gegen 29er XC-Rad. Dein Bruder ist dir physisch überlegen und dann willst du es aufs Rad schieben. 

Warum sollte ein 29er schneller umkippen als ein 26er Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (10. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> So viel wirres Zeug auf einmal. Wie willst du denn vernünftige Schlüsse ziehen, wenn du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst?
> 26er AM gegen 29er XC-Rad. Dein Bruder ist dir physisch überlegen und dann willst du es aufs Rad schieben.
> 
> Warum sollte ein 29er schneller umkippen als ein 26er Rad?



ich denke doch, dass es bauartbedingt höher gebaut ist. Ach....Ich werd einfach das Gefühl nicht los, dass das Bike mich nicht zufriedenstellt.

Vielleicht ist es nur das Wetter, das mich jetzt so negativ denken lässt.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. November 2013)

Fakt ist, dass ich immer öfter höre, dass Leute in der Praxis plötzlich nicht mehr so überzeugt sind von den 29ern und die Kaufentscheidung bereuen. Hat sicherlich mit den überhöhten Erwartungen zu tun, die von den Werbemachineristen gezeugt werden. Und mal ehrlich, wer hat denn vorher das Gefühl gehabt er fahre mir seinem 26`` Bolzen irgendwie unsicher?!

Beide Kategorien haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Grundsätzlich aber die 29er Fraktion auf Kosten der 26er zu pushen ist absolut lächerlich. Habe beide Laufradgrößen auf meinen Lieblingstrails getestet und kann für mich persönlich sagen, dass 26`` meinem Fahrstil bei weitem mehr entgegegnkommt. Finde da die größeren Brüder eher behäbig.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> ich denke doch, dass es bauartbedingt höher gebaut ist. Ach....Ich werd einfach das Gefühl nicht los, dass das Bike mich nicht zufriedenstellt.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es nur das Wetter, das mich jetzt so negativ denken lässt.



Optimalerweise hast du die selbe Sitzhöhe und die selbe Lenkerhöhe wie am 26er.

Am 29er hat man ja doch meistens (extrem) kurze Steuerrohre und es lässt sich eine vergleichbare Position realisieren.

Wenn das Rad so nicht passt, solltest du vielleicht mal an der Lenkerposition schrauben und andere Reifen probieren. Vorrausgesetzt die Rahmengröße passt zu dir.


----------



## MTB_Django (10. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Optimalerweise hast du die selbe Sitzhöhe und die selbe Lenkerhöhe wie am 26er.
> 
> Am 29er hat man ja doch meistens (extrem) kurze Steuerrohre und es lässt sich eine vergleichbare Position realisieren.
> 
> Wenn das Rad so nicht passt, solltest du vielleicht mal an der Lenkerposition schrauben und andere Reifen probieren. Vorrausgesetzt die Rahmengröße passt zu dir.



Tut sie, ich habe schon etwas optimieren lassen am Bike, eine riser bar statt der originalen flat bar montieren lassen. 
Das hatt die Sitzposition fpr mich erheblich verbessert. 
An der Ergonomie des Cockpits müsste ich noch feilen. Die Daumentrigger sind für mich nicht gut genug erreichbar. Da könnte ich gleich das Cockpit aufräumen mit Matchmakern. 
Ist nur das Problem, dass ich bis dato keine günstigen Matchmaker für Avid Elixir 5 auf Shimano SLX Shifter gefunden hab.
Für diese Jahreszeit wäre sogar ein Marsh Guard vorn bestimmt sinnvoll.

An diesen bocksteifen Hinterbau des HT kann ich mich einfach nicht gewöhnen. 
Vll sollte ich eine federnde Sattelstütze reinmachen, aber dann ist ja das gute Gewicht des 10,9 kg leichten Bike wieder hin. 

Carbonstütze?

Was gibts da noch für sinnvolle Verbesserungsmaßnahmen (neudeutsch Tuningmaßnahmen)?

Edit: Ergonomiegriffe wären noch sinnvoll. Die Orignalgriffe von Stevens find ich nicht so toll. Ne Handballenauflage wäre da klasse.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. November 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein 29er schneller umkippen als ein 26er Rad?



Wenn ein Rad tiefer liegt dann eher das 26 zöller.
Weil bei 29 zoll die Laufräder höher bauen, ist der gesamte Schwerkpunkt ziemlich hoch.
Wie sagt man doch so schön .."Wer hoch baut,fällt meistens tief"
Auf flachen Strecken ist ein 29 zöller klar im Vorteil, wegen dem Hollandrad ähnelnden Steuersatzwinkel.


----------



## Edged (10. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Auf flachen Strecken ist ein 29 zöller klar im Vorteil, ...


Auf den physikalischen Beweis warte ich noch.

Da reicht die Aussage von Dr. Sommer in der Bravo einfach nicht aus.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. November 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Auf den physikalischen Beweis warte ich noch.
> 
> Da reicht die Aussage von Dr. Sommer in der Bravo einfach nicht aus.


Ein 26 er geht schneller in die Kurve und ist viel agiler bei links rechts wechseln.
Bei 29 muß man erst das höhere Gewicht des Laufrads bewegen beim Lenken.


----------



## Crimson_ (10. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Rad tiefer liegt dann eher das 26 zöller.
> Weil bei 29 zoll die Laufräder höher bauen, ist der gesamte Schwerkpunkt ziemlich hoch.
> Wie sagt man doch so schön .."Wer hoch baut,fällt meistens tief"
> Auf flachen Strecken ist ein 29 zöller klar im Vorteil, wegen dem Hollandrad ähnelnden Steuersatzwinkel.



Die Kreiselkräfte sind auch höher ergo läuft das Rad stabiler und kippt weniger schnell um.
Die Steuerrohrwinkel sind idR nicht flacher oder steiler bei vergleichbaren Rädern.


----------



## vice-president (10. November 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Gestern bei einer kleinen Tour mit meinem Bruder habe ich festgestellt, dass bei einem 29" so manche Vorteile dahin sind.
> 
> Ich auf nem 2013 Stevens Colorado 401, Bruder auf nem 2011 Cube Stereo HPA.
> 
> ...



Klar, wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt es an der Badehose.


----------



## Edged (10. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Auf flachen Strecken ist ein 29 zöller klar im Vorteil, ...





Edged schrieb:


> Auf den physikalischen Beweis warte ich noch.
> 
> Da reicht die Aussage von Dr. Sommer in der Bravo einfach nicht aus.





bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Ein 26 er geht schneller in die Kurve und ist viel agiler bei links rechts wechseln.
> Bei 29 muß man erst das höhere Gewicht des Laufrads bewegen beim Lenken.



o.k., Die Antwort ist in etwa so gestaltet:


*Frage:* Was ist ein Briefkasten?
*Antwort:* Gelb.
Ah, wieder was verstanden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinundMein (10. November 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Auf den physikalischen Beweis warte ich noch.
> 
> Da reicht die Aussage von Dr. Sommer in der Bravo einfach nicht aus.



Dass Dr. Sommer sich mit 29" auskennt - ich bin beeindruckt


----------



## MTB_Django (10. November 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Klar, wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt es an der Badehose.



Hättest den nächsten Kommentar gelesen hätteste es verstanden.

Noch habe ich nicht das Optimum am Bike erreicht technisch. Und ansonsten gilt nur noch fahren, fahren, fahren und nochmals fahren.

Nur nicht bei diesem Pisswetter.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. November 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Auf den physikalischen Beweis warte ich noch.
> 
> Da reicht die Aussage von Dr. Sommer in der Bravo einfach nicht aus.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Auf flachen Strecken ist ein 29 zöller klar im Vorteil, wegen dem Hollandrad ähnelnden Steuersatzwinkel.



Das ist doch eine Verallgemeinerung, die voraussetzen würde, dass es zwei ansonsten identische Bikes in 26" und 29" gibt.
Da die 29er aber meistens schwerer sind, ist das Argument schon falsch.
So bin ich etwa auf meinem Stadtrad mit 28" trotz "Rennbereifung" in der Ebene langsamer unterwegs als mit meinem schweren 26er Enduro und Downhill-Schlappen.
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass es mir beim Enduro warm ums Herz wird und ich dann mehr Energie freisetzen kann


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. November 2013)

Schon witzig, dass man sich wegen ein paar Sekunden schnelleren Fortbewegens hier solche Diskussionen entfacht werden...

Ist einfach nur völlig wumpe


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. November 2013)

Da keiner der Moderatoren sich erbarmt das Thema zu schließen muss man ja irgendeinen Blödsinn schreiben...


----------



## NobbyRalph (11. November 2013)

Hab mich grad mal wieder auf den neusten Stand des Threads gebracht. Haha, soviele Lach-Smilies, wie das Geschreibsel hier größtenteils verdient, kann man gar nicht reinsetzen. Wahnsinnig, ich lach mich schlapp.

BTW: Ich hab noch mehr als genug 26" Ersatzteile, womit ich noch viele Jahre an meinen diversen 26er Bikes rumschrauben kann. Das reicht locker so lange, bis die Industrie mit den 26ern ein Revival aufzieht.
Dann beteilige ich mich natürlich mit Hingabe an dem Thread "stirbt 29" aus?"
Freut Euch drauf!


----------



## Ti-US (11. November 2013)

Hab mir dieses Jahr ein 26er Titan-Hardtail gekauft, trotz aller Unkenrufe und was soll ich sagen   " Ich steh dazu 26er aus Tradition".


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (11. November 2013)

Ti-US schrieb:


> Hab mir dieses Jahr ein 26er Titan-Hardtail gekauft, trotz aller Unkenrufe und was soll ich sagen   " Ich steh dazu 26er aus Tradition".




Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (11. November 2013)

Aber Titan ist doch schon längst ausgestorben!


----------



## Edged (12. November 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Aber Titan ist doch schon längst ausgestorben!


Genau! Wie die Hüfte meiner Oma. Die lebt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## IRONworkX (12. November 2013)

Hier müssen einige unbedigt mal ein paar Fahrräder zum Vergleich testen, vielleicht noch ein, zwei Fahrtechnikkurse davor, denn ein Cube Stereo 29" ist kein Mountainbike, sondern ein Gelenkbus und repräsentiert damit nicht ein modernes Mountainbike mit 29" Rädern, kann damit zu keinem Vergleich herangezogen werden.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (12. November 2013)

Hier die Einleitung eines Artikels unter mountainbike-magazin.de:

"Denken Sie an einen amerikanischen Monstertruck. Und jetzt daran, wie  diese Walze andere Fahrzeuge überrollt, als wären sie Spielzeugautos.  Gratulation: Sie sehen soeben vor dem inneren Auge, wie das 29er-Prinzip  beim Mountainbike funktioniert."

Da war der Werbetexter aber wieder mal kreativ

Solchem Stumpfsinn kann man ja nur noch mit Humor begegnen!!!


----------



## MTB_Django (13. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Hier die Einleitung eines Artikels unter mountainbike-magazin.de:
> 
> "Denken Sie an einen amerikanischen Monstertruck. Und jetzt daran, wie  diese Walze andere Fahrzeuge überrollt, als wären sie Spielzeugautos.  Gratulation: Sie sehen soeben vor dem inneren Auge, wie das 29er-Prinzip  beim Mountainbike funktioniert."
> 
> ...



Immerhin braucht der 29er-Fahrer dann keine Angst mehr, dass eine hohe Bordsteinkante ihm sein Laufrad zerstört. 

Ich fahre seit kurzem auch ein 29er und der Vergleich mit dem Monstertruck passt gut. 

Trotzdem fahre ich noch sehr vorsichtig, weiß ja nicht was ein 29er LRS aushält.


----------



## kolados (13. November 2013)

wenn ihr echt spaß wollt versucht mal eurer frau zu erklären warum die diskusion geführt wird hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (13. November 2013)

kolados schrieb:


> wenn ihr echt spaß wollt versucht mal eurer frau zu erklären warum die diskusion geführt wird hier


 
Ein größerer Spaß ist es, Eure Comments zu lesen


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (13. November 2013)

kolados schrieb:


> wenn ihr echt spaß wollt versucht mal eurer frau zu erklären warum die diskusion geführt wird hier


   Du kennst meine Frau


----------



## kolados (13. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Frau




kann gut sein hab den überblick verloren


----------



## fub (14. November 2013)

@Edged Gründe warum ein 29er im Flachen besser rollt:
1. da ich eine längere Reifenaufstandsfläche habe kann ich um gleich viel Fläche zu haben diese schmaler machen, der Reifen muss weniger walken=> weniger Energie geht in die Verformung

2. durch den größeren Lastangriffswinkel kann das Rad Wurzeln und Kiesel besser überrollen

3. da mehr Masse rotiert ist es schwerer diese zu beschleunigen also auch zu bremsen,
das Rad hält die Geschwinigkeit besser, umkehrung davon:es ist schwerer zu beschleunigen

da alle drei Gründe auch am Berg gelten klettern 29er oft auch besser. Trotz höherem Systemgewichts.
Auf engen Trails dagegen muss man mehr Energie zum Beschleunigen aufbringen.

 @bikecruiser666 das Tretlager ist bei 29ern absolut gemessen bei Bikes mit gleichem Einsatz bereich fast gleich hoch, im Vergleich zur Radnabe aber tiefer.
Daher sind die Räder definitiv fahrstabiler und nicht andersherum. 
Und übrigens waren 26" ursprünglich auch keine Mountainbikes ;-)

fahre selber übrigens beide Größen und habe auch auf beiden Spaß ;-)


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. November 2013)

fub schrieb:


> fahre selber übrigens beide Größen und habe auch auf beiden Spaß ;-)


----------



## 4mate (14. November 2013)

fub schrieb:


> @_Edged_ Gründe warum ein 29er im Flachen besser rollt:
> 1. da ich eine längere Reifenaufstandsfläche habe kann ich um gleich viel Fläche zu haben diese schmaler machen, der Reifen muss weniger walken=> weniger Energie geht in die Verformung






http://velotraum.de/system/26-zoll-versus-28-zoll


----------



## vice-president (14. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


>



Also rollt ein großer breiter Reifen besser?


----------



## fub (14. November 2013)

@4mate klar die 1,4 Watt sind erstmal ein Witz, schaut man sich aber den grundsätzlichen Rollwiderstand des Marathon an stellt man fest, dass das mal eben 15% sind und das bei einem Test mit kanpp 5 Bar also so gut wie garkeinem Walken im Reifen.
Auf Mtb-Reifen übertragen kann man also ruhig von ein paar Watt mehr ausgehen ;-)


----------



## fub (14. November 2013)

Aber wie schon geschrieben Spaß machen beide und so lange ich noch Teile für 26 Zoll bekomme finde ich es eher gut mehr Auswahl zu haben was ich fahren möchte und verstehe das Grundsatzproblem der Größendiskussion einfach nicht.


----------



## Edged (14. November 2013)

fub schrieb:


> 1. da ich eine längere Reifenaufstandsfläche habe kann ich um gleich viel Fläche zu haben diese schmaler machen, der Reifen muss weniger walken=> weniger Energie geht in die Verformung
> 
> 2. durch den größeren Lastangriffswinkel kann das Rad Wurzeln und Kiesel besser überrollen


Mit solchen Statements hätte ich nicht einmal in der Hauptschule die Grundlagen der Physik überstanden ... 
Auch Messwerte würden hier wohl eher im Bereich der Messfehlertoleranzen liegen.




fub schrieb:


> ... verstehe das Grundsatzproblem der Größendiskussion einfach nicht.



Jeder soll so fahren wie er will.
Fakt ist aber, dass die  Hersteller 26" künstlich beerdigen. Das ist Marketing der miesesten  Art und wird von erfahrenen Bikern boykottiert.
Neuzugänge wissen eh nicht wo die Glocken hängen. --> Marketingopfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (14. November 2013)

@Edged kaum zu glauben aber beim 2. Punkt hast du sogar recht, der Winkel wird natürlich kleiner,mein Fehler.
Als Versuch kannst du ja mal mit einem 20Zoll Bmx und mit einem 29Zoll MTB nen Bordstein hoch fahren.
Den ersten Punkt muss ich aber leider als Fakt stehen lassen. Die Aufstandsfläche wird länger und wenn ich diese gleich groß haben will kann sie daher schmaler sein.
Wie weit du in deiner schulischen Laufbahn gekommen bist/wärest interessiert mich um ehrlich zu sein eher wenig.
Falls ich mich in den obigen Punkten irren sollte kannst du mich aber gerne sachlich! belehren.


----------



## client (14. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> http://velotraum.de/system/26-zoll-versus-28-zoll


Dazu kommen noch weitere Aspekt.
Die meisten von uns fahren im Gelände, auch auf weichen Böden.
Jeder kann sich einmal selber anschauen, welche Spur ein 2,1 Zoll 26" Reifen im Verhältnis zum 29" Reifen hinterlässt.
Die Bodenkontaktfläche des 29" ist größer, die Einsinktiefe aber fast gleich. Das hat zur Folge, dass die Bodenanhangkraft den 29" Reifen stärker bremst und er auch mehr Schlamm aufnehmen kann, als der etwas kleinere Reifen. 
Damit schleppt der 29" Fahrer im Schlammeinsatz ständig mehr Gewicht am Rad mit sich herum.
Auch ist aus dem Automobilbereich längst bekannt, dass die gefederte Maße einen sehr entscheidenen Einfluß auf den Fahrkomfort, den Energieverbrauch und auf die Rundenzeiten im Rennen hat. Sehr leicht Felgen/Räder verbesser deutlich die Feder/Dämpferleistung und damit die Rundenzeiten von Pkws.
Deshalb gilt es für Sportwagenbauer nicht nur, die Räder und Bremsen sehr leicht zu gestalten, sondern auch das Feder/Dämpfersystem so auszulegen, dass es nicht nur einfach bretthart ist, denn das verschlechter die möglichen Rundenzeiten und bei Normalautos den Verbauch und den Komfort.
Aufs bike übertragen bedeutet das, dass der Energieaufwand den der Radler aufbringen muß, für größere Laufräder deutlich höher ist als für etwas kleinere Laufräder und dieser Mehrenergieaufwand nicht durch die geringfüge besser Überrolleigenschaft kompensiert wird und sich diese Eigenschaften im weichen Gelände noch zu Gunsten des 26" verstärken. Das gleiche gilt bergauf.
Wird echt Zeit, dass sich ein Bike- begeisterter Forscher dem Thema ganzheitlich widmet. 
Was sowohl die MTB- Bravos als auch die Radindustrie an Halbwissen und Halbwahrheiten absondern ist haarsträubend.


----------



## Bikewurst (14. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Auch ist aus dem Automobilbereich längst bekannt, dass die gefederte Maße einen sehr entscheidenen Einfluß auf den Fahrkomfort, den Energieverbrauch und auf die Rundenzeiten im Rennen hat. Sehr leicht Felgen/Räder verbesser deutlich die Feder/Dämpferleistung und damit die Rundenzeiten von Pkws.
> Deshalb gilt es für Sportwagenbauer nicht nur, die Räder und Bremsen sehr leicht zu gestalten, sondern auch das Feder/Dämpfersystem so auszulegen, dass es nicht nur einfach bretthart ist, denn das verschlechter die möglichen Rundenzeiten und bei Normalautos den Verbauch und den Komfort.



Ich dachte immer, dass Reifen und Felgen zur ungefederten Masse zu zählen sind...


----------



## fub (14. November 2013)

Zum Thema weicher Boden fällt mir spontan ein Fatbike ein, dass extra dafür gedacht ist, hier bauen die Reifen nochmals größer ;-)
Warum sollte ich bei größerer Aufstandsfläche gleich weit einsinken?
Dass die ungefederte Masse größer ist, ist klar hat aber erstmal mit dem Rollwiderstandstest von Schwalbe nix am Hut. 
Diese ist bspw. beim Hardtail eh uninteressant, da dort die ungefederte Masse am Hinterrad wohl entscheidend ist (wären bei mir wohl so ca. 100kg zumindest im Sitzen) und nicht die 300-400Gramm Unterschied am Vorderrad. 
Der Vergleich mit einem Rennwagen hinkt auch etwas, hier habe ich den Fall, dass andauernd gebremst und wieder beschleunigt wird.
Beim MTB-fahren jedoch geht es meist darum eine Geschwindigkeit zu halten, da ist das Gewicht der rotierenden Masse eher uninteressant bzw. sogar hilfreich.
Und obwohl die ungefederte Masse schlecht für das Ansprechverhalten der Federung ist fahren alle Luxusautos auf riesen Rädern ;-), man muss eben immer das Gesamtsystem betrachten. Denn auch im Automobilbereich haben große Räder eben in vielen Einsatzgebieten mehr Vor als Nachteile (Geländewagen, Sportwagen etc.) hier sind die Gründe nur oft andere.


----------



## Edged (14. November 2013)

@fub: Wennst mal ne Lesung aus der Bravo machst, komme ich. Zahle dann sogar gerne Eintrit ...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Was sowohl die MTB- Bravos als auch die Radindustrie an Halbwissen und Halbwahrheiten absondern ist haarsträubend.



+++

Eigentlich sollte man die verbreiteten "besten" Lügen in einem Blog sammeln und diese unseriösen Presse-Erzeugnisse und Firmen damit dauerhaft an den Pranger stellen.
Es dürfte doch jedem der ein 28"-Stadtrad oder Trekking-Rad besitzt schon längst bekannt sein, dass Reifenwahl und Luftdruck erheblich mehr Einfluß auf den Rollwiderstand haben als die Laufradgröße.

Und wenn man richtig Mountainbike im Gelände fährt, dann sind wiederum andere Dinge wie Grip und Dämpfung wichtiger als der Rollwiderstand.

Also komme ich wiederholt zu dem Ergebnis, dass die einem mehr zusagende Optik als Entscheidungskriterium viel schwerer wiegt als die spürbaren Unterschiede zwischen der Laufradgrößen


----------



## oscar (14. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Also komme ich wiederholt zu dem Ergebnis, dass die einem mehr zusagende Optik als Entscheidungskriterium viel schwerer wiegt als die spürbaren Unterschiede zwischen der Laufradgrößen


Na klar, Optik ist doch das Wichtigste


----------



## AlexMC (14. November 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Jeder soll so fahren wie er will.
> Fakt ist aber, dass die  Hersteller 26" künstlich beerdigen. Das ist* Marketing der miesesten  Art* und wird von erfahrenen Bikern boykottiert.


----------



## fub (14. November 2013)

So ich gebe in dem thread jetzt das letzte mal meinen Senf dazu, da hier offensichtlich nicht sachlich diskutiert wird, sondern bestimmte Personen sich hier schlicht selbst darstellen wollen.
 @Edged  ich finde es schön nun zu wissen, dass du einen weißen 81er Porsche mit Thuleträger und Liteville drauf fährs. Deine 203cm Ski wohl aufs Dach schnallst und du seit 15 Jahren ein Wunderpflegemittel hast, da dein erstes Ritzelpaket immer noch wie neu ist.
Mehr möchte ich aber wirklich nicht wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (14. November 2013)

client schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch weitere Aspekt.
> Die meisten von uns fahren im Gelände, auch auf weichen Böden.
> Jeder kann sich einmal selber anschauen, welche Spur ein 2,1 Zoll 26" Reifen im Verhältnis zum 29" Reifen hinterlässt.
> Die Bodenkontaktfläche des 29" ist größer, die Einsinktiefe aber fast gleich. Das hat zur Folge, dass die Bodenanhangkraft den 29" Reifen stärker bremst und er auch mehr Schlamm aufnehmen kann, als der etwas kleinere Reifen...Aufs bike übertragen bedeutet das, dass der Energieaufwand den der Radler aufbringen muß, für größere Laufräder deutlich höher ist als für etwas kleinere Laufräder und dieser Mehrenergieaufwand nicht durch die geringfüge besser Überrolleigenschaft kompensiert wird und sich diese Eigenschaften im weichen Gelände noch zu Gunsten des 26" verstärken. Das gleiche gilt bergauf.
> ...



Genau da wird das angesprochen, was mir beim Biken mit jeweils einem Scott Genius 910 und meinem Stevens Colorado 401 aufgefallen ist.
Da ich Wiedereinsteiger bin und noch nicht firm im Gelände fahren bin, dachte ich bisher immer beim Fahren, dass mir der Hinterreifen geplatzt oder zu wenig Luft drin war. 
Dieser Widerstand ist ein mir sehr unangenehmes Gefühl. 
Fühlt sich so an, als hat sich was an dein Bike gehängt. 
Auf festeren Straßen wie Schotterpisten oder eben Asphalt merkt man nichts davon.
Vorraussetzung dafür ist wohl dann ein weicher Boden. 

Wenn das demnach so sein sollte, wie client es beschreibt, müsste ein 29er im Downhill auf weichem Untergrund nur unwesentlich schneller sein als ein 26er.
Ich merke den Unterschied bergab deutlich, da ich feste Schotterwege und eben weiche Waldwege mit viel Laub drauf gefahren bin. 
Ich muss auf weichem Boden definitiv langsamer sein.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. November 2013)

Auf engen passagen, kommst du besser mit einen wendigen 26 zoll zurecht, mehr als mit einen langen 29 zoller wo du allein für die Lenkbewegung des Vorderrades mehr Platz und Kraft benötigst. (weil in 29 zoll sind es einfach mehr masse)


----------



## Delgado (14. November 2013)

Seid Ihr immer noch nicht fertig?


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2013)

"habt ihr's bald?" heißt das.


fertig werden die ganzen pfosten vermutlich erst dann, wenn nicht nur das 26er, sondern auch 27,5er und 29 schon längst ausgestorben sein werden ...


----------



## client (14. November 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Seid Ihr immer noch nicht fertig?


Nö! 
Ich möchte mir wieder einen neuen 26" s-works- Rahmen kaufen.
Wenn der wieder angeboten wird, dann "habe ich fertig" mit der Kritik.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> fertig werden die ganzen pfosten vermutlich erst dann, wenn nicht nur das 26er, sondern auch 27,5er und 29 schon *längst ausgestorben sein werden* ...


Inklusive den sich drauf befindenden Fahrern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (14. November 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Seid Ihr immer noch nicht fertig?


Augenblick noch.





fub schrieb:


> @_Edged_   ich finde es schön nun zu wissen, dass du einen weißen 81er Porsche  mit Thuleträger und Liteville drauf fährs. Deine 203cm Ski wohl aufs  Dach schnallst und du seit 15 Jahren ein Wunderpflegemittel hast, da  dein erstes Ritzelpaket immer noch wie neu ist.
> Mehr möchte ich aber wirklich nicht wissen.



 ... ... 

Mehr hätte die NSA in der kurzen Zeit auch nicht rausbekommen.
Ich versuchs mit dem Thema hier zu verknüpfen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (14. November 2013)

fub schrieb:


> So ich gebe in dem thread jetzt das letzte mal meinen Senf dazu, da hier offensichtlich nicht sachlich diskutiert wird, sondern bestimmte Personen sich hier schlicht selbst darstellen wollen.
> @Edged  ich finde es schön nun zu wissen, dass du einen weißen 81er Porsche mit Thuleträger und Liteville drauf fährs. Deine 203cm Ski wohl aufs Dach schnallst und du seit 15 Jahren ein Wunderpflegemittel hast, da dein erstes Ritzelpaket immer noch wie neu ist.
> Mehr möchte ich aber wirklich nicht wissen.



Wieso Wunderpflegemittel? Wenn er seine MTBs immer nur auf dem Dach spazieren fährt, dann kann sich das Ritzelpaket auch nicht abnutzen.


----------



## RetroRider (14. November 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wieso Wunderpflegemittel? Wenn er seine MTBs immer nur auf dem Dach spazieren fährt, dann kann sich das Ritzelpaket auch nicht abnutzen.



Ich find das auch immer witzig, wenn die Haltbarkeit von Bike-Parts in Jahren angegeben wird, ohne dazuzuschreiben, wie viele Kilometer ein Jahr eigentlich hat.
Da muss ich gleich mal meinen Benutzertitel ändern...


----------



## reaction187 (14. November 2013)

Wer auf fertig bikes von der Stange steht, der muss sowieso immer das essen was aufn tisch kommt. Wer selber baut, kann ja immernoch nach wie vor 26" nehmen. Da brauch man sich nicht beschweren (kann man sogar wörtlich nehmen). Ist doch völlig klar das die Hersteller 26" vernachlässigen. Wie wäre sonst 27,5 und 29" zu rechtfertigen?

Also bevor ich gezwungen wäre mir ein fertig bike mit 27,5 oder gar 29" zu kaufen, würd ich lieber zu fuß gehn.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (14. November 2013)

Naja, problematisch wird´s, wenn Du nicht mehr die gewünschte Auswahl an Rahmen bzw. Parts hast. Und das ist für mich der eigentliche Skandal! Man braucht hier keine "wissenschaftlichen" Fakten durch die Pro oder Kontrabrille zu interpretieren. Letztlich entscheidet hier doch die subjektive Vorliebe.

Ich hab aber was dagegen, wenn mir jemand bei meinem Lieblingssport vorschreibt, was angeblich besser sein soll und um Gewinne zu maximieren den Markt dermaßen zurecht stutzt.


----------



## vice-president (14. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Naja, problematisch wird´s, wenn Du nicht mehr die gewünschte Auswahl an Rahmen bzw. Parts hast. Und das ist für mich der eigentliche Skandal! Man braucht hier keine "wissenschaftlichen" Fakten durch die Pro oder Kontrabrille zu interpretieren. Letztlich entscheidet hier doch die subjektive Vorliebe.
> 
> Ich hab aber was dagegen, wenn mir jemand bei meinem Lieblingssport vorschreibt, was angeblich besser sein soll und um Gewinne zu maximieren den Markt dermaßen zurecht stutzt.


Niemand schreibt dir etwas vor, niemand zwingt dich etwas zu kaufen und Geld wurde auch mit 26ern verdient.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (14. November 2013)

Deswegen kauf ich ja auch kein 29er.  

Es geht mir auch um die Limitierung des Angebots aus Marketingzwecken. Und das kann doch keiner ernsthaft anzweifeln.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Deswegen kauf ich ja auch kein 29er.
> 
> Es geht mir auch um die Limitierung des Angebots aus Marketingzwecken. Und das kann doch keiner ernsthaft anzweifeln.



Absolut richtig, genau das ist ja das Ärgerliche. Stellt euch das mal im Automobilsektor vor: 'Leute, wir haben einen Kraftstoff entwickelt, mit dem der Verbrauch um 0,2% verringert wird. Wir bringen alle neuen PKW-Modelle nur noch mit Motoren auf den Markt, die diesen Kraftstoff vertragen. Ach ja, es gibt den 'alten' Sprit nicht mehr an Tankstellen zu kaufen und die 2013er Modelle dürfen ihn nicht tanken. Viel Spaß noch.'


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2013)

das niveau auf dem hier argumentiert wird, würde mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht mal im ddd-teilbereich während der großen ferien unterboten.


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. November 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> das niveau auf dem hier argumentiert wird, würde mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht mal im ddd-teilbereich während der großen ferien unterboten.


 
 Hab ich mir auch grad gedacht, wie lächerlich!

PS: Ich bin ja sowas von sauer, dass ich an meinem 2013 RM Slayer keine Canti Aufnahmen am Rahmen habe. Dieses unfassbare Diktat der Industrie macht mich mürbe. Ich MUSS mit Scheibenbremsen den Berg runterfahren, wie gemein ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (15. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch grad gedacht, wie lächerlich!
> 
> PS: Ich bin ja sowas von sauer, dass ich an meinem 2013 RM Slayer keine Canti Aufnahmen am Rahmen habe. Dieses unfassbare Diktat der Industrie macht mich mürbe. Ich MUSS mit Scheibenbremsen den Berg runterfahren, wie gemein ist das denn?



Was? Cantilever? No way. Es fehlt an den Bremsen noch eine Scheibenbremse vorne. Die sollen das so machen für DH-Bikes und Enduros.  Maximale Bremspower vorne bei 36er Federgabeln. Am Besten noch mit ABS. Für die E-Enduristen unter uns sollte noch eine Traktionskontrolle in das Bike eingebaut werden. 

Elektronische Schaltungen und elektrisch gesteuerte Federelemente gibt es ja schon mal. 






just kiddin'


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. November 2013)

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass über die Jahre immer mehr Elektrosch... an den Rädern auftauchen wird und Systemintegration zunimmt, damit am Schluss der interessierte Hobbyschrauber wie unsereiner so gut wie nichts mehr selbst machen kann - ähnlich wie bei Autos, wo man ja mittlerweile teils das halbe Fahrzeug zerlegen muss, um eine Glühbirne zu ersetzen und ansonsten alles nur noch über Diagnosegeräte läuft.


----------



## MTB_Django (15. November 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass über die Jahre immer mehr Elektrosch... an den Rädern auftauchen wird und Systemintegration zunimmt, damit am Schluss der interessierte Hobbyschrauber wie unsereiner so gut wie nichts mehr selbst machen kann - ähnlich wie bei Autos, wo man ja mittlerweile teils das halbe Fahrzeug zerlegen muss, um eine Glühbirne zu ersetzen und ansonsten alles nur noch über Diagnosegeräte läuft.



Naja, sobald es so weit sein sollte, wären dann die Carbonbikes mit dem ganzen Elektro-Zeugs sackschwer. 
Das wäre doch traurig für die Leichtbaufetischisten unter den Bikern. 

Off Topic:
Gestern lief eine Doku über Internet, 3D-Druck (Stellt euch vor: gedruckte Bikekomponenten wären möglich), digitale Regelwerke in Börse, Flughafen, Mobilität usw. Lief gestern Abend im 3Sat.
Ich kann über diesen Technik-Overkill nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## AlexMC (15. November 2013)

Ich konnte nicht länger dem Marketingdruck standhalten habe mein 26er umgebaut


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (15. November 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch grad gedacht, wie lächerlich!
> 
> PS: Ich bin ja sowas von sauer, dass ich an meinem 2013 RM Slayer keine Canti Aufnahmen am Rahmen habe. Dieses unfassbare Diktat der Industrie macht mich mürbe. Ich MUSS mit Scheibenbremsen den Berg runterfahren, wie gemein ist das denn?




Also, was ich lächerlich finde ist, dass Leute die ein Thema lächerlich finden permanent antworten, wo es doch in Wirklichkeit so lächerlich istGeht doch woanders spielen


----------



## Zaskar01 (15. November 2013)

Sag mal Ahab, müsstest du nicht noch an diesem weissen Wal hängen und winken?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (15. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht länger dem Marketingdruck standhalten habe mein 26er umgebaut



Probier ich jetzt auch! Werd jetzt den Start ins WE mit einer Runde bei den letzten Sonnenstrahlen krönen


----------



## Edged (15. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht länger dem Marketingdruck standhalten habe mein 26er umgebaut


Gebt mal Bescheid, ob ihr mit dem Umbau auf BigFoot da hinten rechts den Berg hochkommt ...


----------



## RetroRider (15. November 2013)

Für Schlichtheits-Fanatiker und Selbstschrauber gibt's ja Surly. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre die Kombination leichter 26er-LRS + Carbon + V-Brake auch im Leichtbaubereich interessant. Der Leichtbau wird im 26er-Segment ausgestorben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (18. November 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Sag mal Ahab, müsstest du nicht noch an diesem weissen Wal hängen und winken?


----------



## forever (20. November 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass über die Jahre immer mehr Elektrosch... an den Rädern auftauchen wird und Systemintegration zunimmt, damit am Schluss der interessierte Hobbyschrauber wie unsereiner so gut wie nichts mehr selbst machen kann - ähnlich wie bei Autos, wo man ja mittlerweile teils das halbe Fahrzeug zerlegen muss, um eine Glühbirne zu ersetzen und ansonsten alles nur noch über Diagnosegeräte läuft.



So wird's in wenigen Jahren kommen...Im RR Bereich hat Shimano ja
schon die elektr. Schaltung am Start...einige Jahre.

Auf solche Mätzchen (jede Menge Elektrosch...) am MTB habe ich keinerlei
Lust, dann lieber alles rein mechanisch.  Wo man noch selbst
alles selbst warten kann..aber damit verdient Shimano ja kein Geld...und
die Bikeshops auch nicht...


----------



## siq (20. November 2013)

forever schrieb:


> So wird's in wenigen Jahren kommen...Im RR Bereich hat Shimano ja schon die elektr. Schaltung am Start...einige Jahre.



ja aber nicht nur. Man kann immer noch wählen. Und auch heute noch wählt der überwiegende Teil der Käufer keine Elektroschaltung. Genauso wird das auch bei den elektronischen Federelementen sein. Das kleine bisschen was die besser sein mögen, kann die exorbitante Preisdifferenz niemals aufwiegen, geschweige denn den zusätzlichen Wartungsaufwand.

Bei der Laufradgrösse sieht das leider dummerweise anders aus. 26er sind von der Bikeindustrie jetzt auf Stufe geplante Obsoleszenz 2.0 gesetzt worden. Mal sehen ob die Rechnung aufgeht. Ich glaube das nämlich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Edged (20. November 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Ich glaube das nämlich immer noch nicht.


Ich glaube auch, dass die in Kürze zurückrudern werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2013)

Wäre auch dafür, auch wenn ich selbst in diesem Fall nicht (wie manche hier androhen) das MTBiken an den Nagel hängen würde. Ich mag auch mein großes Rad, dennoch wäre es ärgerlich, irgendwann 26"-Räder stillegen oder abrüsten zu müssen, weil nicht mehr die nötigen Ersatzteile verfügbar sind.

Auf alle Fälle werde ich mir in nächster Zeit kein neues Rad kaufen, egal welcher Größe. Bin auch ganz gut versorgt...


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass die in Kürze zurückrudern werden.



Sicher nicht.

Dafür gibts keinen Grund.

29 für die, die es wollen.
650b für die mir Vorliebe für wendigere Bikes.
26 hat da keinen Platz mehr.

So siehts aktuell aus und so wirds auch weiter gehen.

Ist ja auch nichts dran auszusetzen

Ich hab mein Stumpi nochmal aufgerüstet weil die Teile für die 26er XCs gerade schön billig sind.

Das frisch aufgebaute Quantec meines Juniors wirds wohl auch so lange tun bis er rausgewachsen ist.

Und dann sind beide Bikes irgendwann alt und eh nix mehr wert und dann ist eben Schluss mit 26.
So what?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (5. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> [...]
> Und dann sind beide Bikes irgendwann alt und eh nix mehr wert [...]



Typisch Aluminium. Bei Stahl isses umgekehrt: Irgendwann ist der Besitzer alt und nix mehr wert.


----------



## dickerbert (5. Dezember 2013)

15 Tage war Ruhe in diesem Thread und es war alles gesagt. Doch dann kam schoeppi.



*!!! WARNUNG !!! SIE BEFINDEN SICH IN EINER SCHLEIFE !!!*

Begeben Sie sich dorthin zurück, lesen Sie bis zum Ende und versuchen Sie, nicht noch einmal zu antworten! Sollte Ihnen dies nicht gelingen, so begeben Sie sich hierhin und befolgen Sie die Anweisungen.

*!!! WARNUNG !!! SIE BEFINDEN SICH IN EINER SCHLEIFE !!!*


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2013)

Gut gell!

Und schon gehts weiter!
 @RetroRider: wie kommst du auf Alu?


----------



## RetroRider (5. Dezember 2013)

Bei Carbon weiß ich nicht, ob's genauso kurzlebig ist.
Ein wertiges Stahlbike, auf das man einigermaßen aufpasst, behält seinen Wert jedenfalls erstaunlich lange. Kann aber zugegebenermaßen auch irgendwann kaputtgehen.


----------



## schoeppi (5. Dezember 2013)

Das kommt jetzt darauf an wie man "Wert" definiert.

Bezogen auf den Nutzwert den es für dich hat, stimmt das sicher.

Beim Marktwert sieht das aber wohl anders aus.

Da spielt einfach das Alter und natürlich die Ausstattung eine Rolle.

Mein Stumpi fährt heute genauso gut bzw. besser als vor drei Jahren.
Wenn man sowas fahren wollte musste man mal 2500 EUR ausgeben.
Heut gäbe es dafür vermutlich keinen 1000er mehr, auch wenn der Nutzwert der gleiche
ist wie 2010.
Und in weiteren 2-3 Jahren siehts in EUROS dann ganz schlecht aus, auch wenns immer noch genauso gut da steht und fährt.


----------



## F4B1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ist halt die Frage, was man mit seinen Fahrrädern vor hat.
Ich fahr meine, wenn sie denn gut passen, eigentlich bis nichts mehr geht.

Entsprechend ist mir der Marktwert völlig egal, ist bei individuellen Aufbauten eh immer so eine Sache. Denjenigen finden, der genau das gleiche haben möchte und dem es das Geld entsprechend wert ist, ist eh wie die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## mightyEx (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, der Wertverfall ist halt da. Betrifft im Grunde praktisch jedes Bike. Da wär es auch egal, ob 26", 27,5" o. 29".

Im Rennrad-Bereich ist das wieder etwas anders. Da sind ältere Bikes auch heute noch relativ gefragt. Unter 150,-  findet man da praktisch kaum ein Rad, selbst wenn das schon ein alter Esel ist.


----------



## mightyEx (5. Dezember 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, was man mit seinen Fahrrädern vor hat.
> Ich fahr meine, wenn sie denn gut passen, eigentlich bis nichts mehr geht.
> 
> Entsprechend ist mir der Marktwert völlig egal, ist bei individuellen Aufbauten eh immer so eine Sache. Denjenigen finden, der genau das gleiche haben möchte und dem es das Geld entsprechend wert ist, ist eh wie die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen.



Kommt halt immer drauf an - es gibt Leute, die wechseln ihr Bike praktisch jährlich, wenn sie das neueste Material haben wollen. Andere fahren halt das Rad auch länger, bis es quasi auseinanderfällt. Meine Bikes werde ich auch solange fahren, wie es geht. Es sei denn, die neuere Technik überzeugt mich irgendwann. Bislang sehe ich aber für einen Wechsel gar keinen Grund.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir im Feb.2013 in CD flash gekauft bin damit rund 5000 gefahren bis Nov .2013 fahre nebenbei auch noch RR ,der Wechsel auf ein 29er ist für mich Top ...es fährt sich viel entspannter und macht viel Spaß das 26 vermisse ich absolut nicht ....ich denke das natürlich die Industrie oder die Bike den weg angeben aber ich gehe ihn gerne mit .....E10 fahren ja auch einige ich fahre Diesel .....


----------



## RetroRider (5. Dezember 2013)

Was wollen Alle immer mit 29"? Im Thema "Stirbt 26" (durch 27.5") aus?" hat das Thema 29" Nichts zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. Dezember 2013)

ach soooo ja natürlich stirbt 26 wer kauft sowas noch ? Wo gibt es aktuelle Modelle in 26 ? Es stirbt nicht aus es ist bereits tod ...


----------



## F4B1 (5. Dezember 2013)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Im Rennrad-Bereich ist das wieder etwas anders. Da sind ältere Bikes auch heute noch relativ gefragt. Unter 150,-  findet man da praktisch kaum ein Rad, selbst wenn das schon ein alter Esel ist.


Wobei sich bei denn Rennrädern ja technisch auch nicht viel tut. Zumindest nicht in der Form, dass es auch nur theoretisch einen wirklichen Vorteil bringen könnte.
Interessanter wird da der Cyclocrossbereich. Mit den hydraulischen Discs könnte sich das auf die Preise der Canti Rahmen niederschlagen.


----------



## saturno (5. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> 15 Tage war Ruhe in diesem Thread und es war alles gesagt. Doch dann kam schoeppi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





der hat sicherlich auch schon einen antrag bei ängie gestellt, das 26er bikes jeglicher art verboten werden. das kommt dann in den neuen koal....vertrag


----------



## 4mate (5. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Feb.2013 in CD flash gekauft bin damit rund 5000 gefahren bis Nov .2013 fahre nebenbei auch noch RR ,der Wechsel auf ein 29er ist für mich Top ...es fährt sich viel entspannter und macht viel Spaß das 26 vermisse ich absolut nicht ....ich denke das natürlich die Industrie oder die Bike den weg angeben aber ich gehe ihn gerne mit .....E10 fahren ja auch einige ich fahre Diesel .....











RetroRider schrieb:


> Was wollen Alle immer mit 29"? Im Thema "Stirbt 26" (durch 27.5") aus?" hat das Thema 29" Nichts zu suchen.


Doch, hat es: 26" = 27,5" UND 29" !


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. Dezember 2013)

Vom Handy halt schlecht ...Hauptsache Abi


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Vom Handy halt schlecht ...Hauptsache Abi


Und 29er


----------



## MTB_Django (5. Dezember 2013)

Schon wieder!!!

Hier ist man in einer Zeitschleife gefangen.

Cotic hat hierzu schon ein super Video gemacht und auch Nicolai, glaub mit den Argon Fat.

26" ist einfach nicht totzukriegen und basta! Ich fahr zwar 29" CC-Racer, der schon ganz gut wendig ist. Aber keineswegs so verspielt und eher waldautobahntauglich. 
Das nächste Rad wird ein AM-Hardtail mit Stahlrahmen und 26"-Laufrädern. Howgh! Ich habe gesprochen!


----------



## saturno (5. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Und 29er



geil, selbst zitieren, großes kino..................


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. Dezember 2013)

Aber welcher Hersteller baut zb 26 cc Racer noch ? 
Ich wollte das Stevens Manic gerne habe aber keine Chance es in meiner Größe zu bekommen ,also will man ein neues 26 haben ist ja der selbst bau der Einzige Weg ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (5. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> ach soooo ja natürlich stirbt 26 wer kauft sowas noch ? Wo gibt es aktuelle Modelle in 26 ? Es stirbt nicht aus es ist bereits tod ...


Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion sind kein Spielplatz für Individualismus. 

Und: 29"er sterben zuerst. 27,5"er auch zuerst. Oder gleichzeitig?


----------



## RetroRider (5. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Aber welcher Hersteller baut zb 26 cc Racer noch ?
> [...]



Dabei haben 26er die kleineren rotierenden Maße. Und darüberhinaus auch noch die kleineren rotierenden Massen.
Wenigstens haben Rennräder noch 26 Zoll.


----------



## Edged (5. Dezember 2013)

Zum Thema: Unbedingt gucken!


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dabei haben 26er die kleineren rotierenden Maße. Und darüberhinaus auch noch die kleineren rotierenden Massen.
> Wenigstens haben Rennräder noch 26 Zoll.


 

richtig !!!! Und welcher Hersteller baut nun noch aktuell 26 cc racer ?


----------



## saturno (5. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dabei haben 26er die kleineren rotierenden Maße. Und darüberhinaus auch noch die kleineren rotierenden Massen.
> Wenigstens haben Rennräder noch 26 Zoll.



26 zoll rennräder??????????????ß ist das schon wieder ein neuer trend...........unglaublich, was in letzter zeit alles so top secret auf den markt geworfen wird.


----------



## RetroRider (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich find das wirklich kurios, daß die reale Laufradgröße geheim ist, obwohl es eigentlich Jede/r nachmessen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (5. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> so du Pfeife ....ich frage mich was dein euer Problem ist ? Hat nicht jeder ein bzw das Recht hier zu schreiben ? Also gebrauch mal deinen Kopf ich finde das alles andere wie lustig so eine Aroganz Leute in so eine schublade zu stecken ging noch nie gut aber ok ....manche lernen es nie ...so wie du



Also ich habe Dich verstanden, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass mir Deine Schreibfehler aufgefallen sind. Wenns wirklich daran liegt, dass du mit dem Handy hier schreibst, mach das doch in Deiner Signatur kenntlich, dann sparen sich die von Dir angesprochenen auch die Kommentare.
Man kann sich eben über Schreibfehler besonders aufregen, wenn einem die Meinung des Anderen nicht passt. Lass es einfach, Dich über Ignoranz aufzuregen und komm ins 29er Forum. Da wird man auffällig weniger dumm angemacht. Meine Theorie: wer ein 29er fährt, ist offen für Neues und Fremdes ;-)


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (5. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Gut gell!
> 
> Und schon gehts weiter!
> ?




Let´s fetz


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Portiman schrieb:


> Meine Theorie: wer ein 29er fährt, ist offen für Neues und Fremdes ;-)




Stimmt, haben Messungen ergeben! Werden kommende Woche von der BIKE veröffentlicht. Gleichzeitig wurde aber auch in ausschweifenden wissenschaftlichen Tests beweisen, das 26``Rider bessere Liebhaber sind


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert ... ? Was willst du mir sagen ?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (5. Dezember 2013)

26 Zoll stirbt aus wenn die letzten Freerider und Downhiller ausgestorben sind und die Mountainbikeszene von Typen beherrscht wird, die ihre Allerwertesten gerne in hautengen Hosen spazieren fahren...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Gibt´s eigentlich noch was zum Thema?

Hab mal gerade die Beiträge von heute durchgeschaut und finde, dass das Video von Edged noch zu wenig gewürdigt wurde!

Ansonsten finde ich das Thema, insofern ernsthaft diskutiert wird, auch lohnenswert. Wenn man mal die letzten drei Jahre anschaut, sieht man, wie ich finde, relativ deutlich, dass versucht wurde 29er zu etablieren. Als das nicht richtig funktioniert hat, hat man halt das Angebot zurecht gestutzt. Klar gab´s im MTB-Sport immer Neuerungen, allerdings noch nie welche, die so heftig diskutiert wurden. Woran liegt das? 

Als vor zwei Jahren das Laufradmaß 27,5`` auf den Markt geworfen wurde, wurde das auch heftig kritisiert, da es als fauler Kompromiss verstanden wurde. Trotzdem wurden immer neue Produkte auf den Markt geworfen. Ich finde man muss das auch kritisch ansprechen dürfen. Von daher wäre es schön, wenn dieser Thread nicht stirbt, man aber wieder ernsthaft diskutiert. Jeder, der das albern findet oder dies mit seinem Weltbild nicht vereinbaren kann, sollte sich dann einfach verabschieden.
Übrigens wird das Niveau in einem Thread nicht besser, wenn man immer anprangert, dass das Niveau sinkt. Ich finde hier etliche Beiträge nicht sonderlich erhellend...dann beteilige ich mich aber auch nicht.

Also, mochmal zum Thema bitte ...


----------



## dickerbert (5. Dezember 2013)

@captain: Danke für's Erinnern! Das Video hatte ich schon ganz vergessen anzusehen.

Cotic Rahmen mochte ich noch nie (zu schlicht). Auch kann ich mir nur wenige Bikevideos bis zum Ende ansehen. Was diese beiden Sachen angeht, muss ich hier meinen Respekt aussprechen. Das Video ist geil und Cotic wird mir allein durch die Protest-Haltung gegen die 26er-Verbannung richtig sympathisch.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Mir is da gerade noch was zum Thema eingefallen.  Also hier meine NR. 1 der lächerlichsten Marketingversuche. Gefunden auf der HP eines namhaften, nicht näher benannten, mountainbike-magazin(s)...









*"Im Bild:* 26", 650B oder 29" - was fährt besser?  Zumindest bergauf hatte 29", wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, die Nase vorne,  gefolgt von 650B. 26" liegt in puncto Traktion und präzisem  Lenkverhalten (im Uphill) klar hinter den großen Laufrädern." (Tatsächlich ein Originalzitat)

Das Bild beweist alles!!!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Mir is da gerade noch was zum Thema eingefallen.  Also hier meine NR. 1 der lächerlichsten Marketingversuche. Gefunden auf der HP eines namhaften, nicht näher benannten, mountainbike-magazin(s)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn wir jetzt noch das 26er nach hinten gesetzt hätten dann könnte man sagen ed gibt keine 26er mehr........ Spaß ich bin aber uphill meistens genauso schnell wie meine 29er Kollegen. Was ich aber schade finde ist das zum einen die Industrie uns 29er oder 650B aufzuzwängen aber das dann die Magazine in das selbe Horn pusten deshalb les ich so ein Quatsch auch nicht. Ganz vorne ist da die BIKE (von der dieses Bild vermutlich auf stammt) es gut z.B. gar keine Berichte mehr zu 26ern über haupt keine mehr, lassen wir die Leserbriefe mal weg.  

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## AlexMC (5. Dezember 2013)

Nö, waren die anderen Pappnasen:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...neuen-mtb-laufradstandard-650b.658522.2.htm#1
Andererseits, was sollen denn die armen "Tester" machen, als das wiederzukäuen, was für die größten Anzeigenkunden en vogue ist ? Kritischen Journalismus etwa ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (6. Dezember 2013)

servus zusammen: wollt ihr hier weiter diskutieren, haltet euch an die regeln! 

bitte meldet, wenn jemand beleidigt oder anzüglich provozierend formuliert. uns moderatoren fehlt leider die zeit, alle threads zu verfolgen, daher brauchen wir hier eure unterstützung. danke dafür...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Nö, waren die anderen Pappnasen:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...neuen-mtb-laufradstandard-650b.658522.2.htm#1
> Andererseits, was sollen denn die armen "Tester" machen, als das wiederzukäuen, was für die größten Anzeigenkunden en vogue ist ? Kritischen Journalismus etwa ?



Is Leider so. Bei den Bikebravos herrscht halt all zu oft das Motto, "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing".


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. Dezember 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Nö, waren die anderen Pappnasen:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...neuen-mtb-laufradstandard-650b.658522.2.htm#1
> Andererseits, was sollen denn die armen "Tester" machen, als das wiederzukäuen, was für die größten Anzeigenkunden en vogue ist ? Kritischen Journalismus etwa ?



Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei, wobei ich erst dachte die wollen uns verkaufen das die Laufrad großen eigentlich gleich sind, weil durch die Perspektive sehen sie gleich groß aus 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich fass das mal kurz zusammen:

Wenn die Industrie auf 27.5 und 29 Zoll setzt ist das Geldmacherei.

Wenn die Zeitschriften die beiden anderen Laufradgrössen besser bewerten als 26 Zoll
gehts dabei auch nur ums Geld (Anzeigenkunden) und ist eigentlich falsch.

Wer sich für 27.5 oder 29 Zoll entscheidet ist der Industrie und/oder der Presse auf den
Leim gegangen und folgt nur einem Trend.

Wer 27.5 oder 29 Zoll wirklich besser findet (aus eigener Erfahrung) bildet sich das in Wahrheit nur ein.
Er wurde ja auch manipuliert.

NUR 26 Zoll ist das einzig Wahre und jeder der was anderes sagt hat keine Ahnung
oder lügt aus finanziellem Interesse.

Kommt das in etwa hin?


Aber das das Bild lediglich zur Illustration dient und kein "Beweisfoto" darstellt sollte aber schon klar sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Dezember 2013)

ich hab mir gerade ein 26 wicked gekauft und häng mal mein 29er Anthem an die wand  als reserve rad 


und jeder soll doch fahren was er will und wozu er lust hat


----------



## 3idoronyh (6. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht hat sich die Industrie auch selber gef...?
ICH habe: 5-6 Mtb in 26.(Transalp Ambition ).

ich habe (crazy, ich weiss) etwa 40 Ketten Slx 9fach, 5 Umwerfer xt, etwa 10 Schaltwerke xt, und 2 Kurbeln 770er Xt.

Die Bikes haben Reba (stabiiil) und ich habe viele (6-7) Race kings auf Reserve.
ICH muss jaaaahrelang nix mehr kaufen, und das trotz 18.000 Km/Jahr!

29er sehen, für Menschen unter 1,80(bin 1,76) aus, wie Damenräder, sind schwer, und träääge.
650b ist zwar fahrbar, aber ich stelle nicht alles um, zumal, WENN ALLE umstellten auf 650b würde die Industrie ja in ? 2015 mit 660C oder 620F oder was weiss ich kommen!

Nööö, ich kaufe, wo es Schnäppschen gibt, zu (Ketten Slx bekam ich letztens bei einem Versender für 10 Euro...habbisch gleich widdah 20 gekooft!), Kurbeln gabs bei CNC fürn Hunni, und so weiter, ich habe Teile bis ewig.
REIFEN könnte irgendwann ein Problem werden, wnn die Race Kings nichtmehr in 26 produziert würden, DAS wäre übel....dan müsste ich mir....20 hinlegen!


----------



## 3idoronyh (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich fass das mal kurz zusammen:
> 
> Wenn die Industrie auf 27.5 und 29 Zoll setzt ist das Geldmacherei.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, sicher! 
Fehlt noch, dass alle, die auf den Zug aufspringen, "Fashion-Victims" sind!

Sonst ganz gut zusammengefasst!


----------



## AlexMC (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wenn die Industrie auf 27.5 setzt *und 26 in kürzester Zeit ohne Not und in gemeinsamer Absprache auslaufen läßt* ist das Geldmacherei.
> 
> Wenn die Zeitschriften die beiden anderen Laufradgrössen *jetzt* _(siehe auch diverse Aussagen als diese Größen noch nicht zum alleinseligmachenden Statndard erklärt wurden)_ besser bewerten als 26 Zoll gehts dabei auch nur ums Geld (Anzeigenkunden) und ist *nicht objektiv*.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal die Aussagen etwas überarbeitet, damit sie die Mehrheit der Meinungen hier besser treffen


----------



## prince67 (6. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt springen die Trekking-E-Bike Hersteller auch auf den 29Zoll Zug auf.
http://www.pedelec-discounter.de/El...oby-Geobike-X-Road-Herren-29-Zoll::19391.html

Die wollen wahrscheinlich den Werbehype um 29Zoll kostengünstig mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (6. Dezember 2013)

Daß in einem Trendsport-Markt neue Produkte gehypet (oder wie immer sich dieses denglische Wort schreibt) werden, ist nicht überraschend. Ein besonders dreistes Beispiel ist das Pamphlet von Giant, wo behauptet wird, die Eigenschaften seien nicht proportional zum Durchmesser, sondern irgendwie wild verteilt, so daß 27.5er bei den negativen Eigenschaften größerer Räder ganz nah am 26er, aber bei den positiven Eigenschaften plötzlich ganz nah am 29er sind.
Daß kapitalistische Unternehmen Profit machen wollen ist auch nicht schlimm, sondern kann je nach gesetzlicher Rahmensetzung sehr positiv oder sehr negativ sein. Schädlicher Wettbewerb ist z.B. Lohndumping-Wettbewerb, Vorlieferanten-Ausbeutungs-Wettbewerb oder Steuervermeidungs-Wettbewerb. Nützlicher Wettbewerb ist z.B. Qualitäts-, Innovations-, oder Produktivitätswettbewerb.
Wenn jetzt behauptet wird, der Kreis sei durch die "Erfindung" eines "neuen" Durchmessers noch runder geworden, dann darf man sich schon mal an den Kopf fassen. Die Vergrößerung des Laufradgrößenangebots ist ein Fortschritt. Jedenfalls, solange die Größenschritte nicht zu klein werden. Aber die 26er abzuschaffen stellt eine Verkleinerung des Angebots dar. Das wäre dann das Gegenteil von Fortschritt.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Dezember 2013)

Erst wollen sie für leichte Räder viel Geld, nun wollen sie mit 28 zoll am mtb gewinn machen


----------



## RetroRider (6. Dezember 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Jetzt springen die Trekking-E-Bike Hersteller auch auf den 29Zoll Zug auf.
> http://www.pedelec-discounter.de/El...oby-Geobike-X-Road-Herren-29-Zoll::19391.html
> 
> Die wollen wahrscheinlich den Werbehype um 29Zoll kostengünstig mitnehmen.



Die franz. Angabe 700 ohne A, B oder C müsste von der Nomenklatur her 635mm-Felgen entsprechen (wäre strenggenommen "B"). Da kommt man dann mit 50mm-Reifen ungefähr auf 29 Zoll.

Nachtrag: Die haben ja noch eine 2. Größenangabe hingeschrieben, diesmal mit "C". Das wären dann ganz ordinäre 622mm-Felgen. Da braucht man bekanntlich 56mm-Reifen um auf 29 Zoll zu kommen. Mit 47mm-Reifen kann das nicht stimmen.


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Aber die 26er abzuschaffen stellt eine Verkleinerung des Angebots dar. Das wäre dann das Gegenteil von Fortschritt.


So ist das.
Behielte man jedoch 26" im Angebot, würde man auf den beiden größeren Laufradangeboten sitzenbleiben ...


----------



## 3idoronyh (6. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> 15 Tage war Ruhe in diesem Thread und es war alles gesagt. Doch dann kam schoeppi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Herrlich!!!


----------



## Gummihammer (6. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sich die Industrie auch selber gef...?
> ICH habe: 5-6 Mtb in 26.(Transalp Ambition ).
> 
> ich habe (crazy, ich weiss) etwa 40 Ketten Slx 9fach, 5 Umwerfer xt, etwa 10 Schaltwerke xt, und 2 Kurbeln 770er Xt.
> ...


 
Reifen kann man nicht ewig horten, da das Gummi irgendwann hart und spröde wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (6. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sich die Industrie auch selber gef...?
> ICH habe: 5-6 Mtb in 26.(Transalp Ambition ).
> 
> ich habe (crazy, ich weiss) etwa 40 Ketten Slx 9fach, 5 Umwerfer xt, etwa 10 Schaltwerke xt, und 2 Kurbeln 770er Xt.
> ...



Hast du auch so viel Platz für Ersatzteile? 40 Ketten 9-fach sind ne beträchtliche Menge. und dann noch 5 XT-Umwerfer? 

Wieso brauchst du so viel? Also wenn jemand 26er Laufräder oder Reifen hortet, verstehe ich das schon. Aber bei den übrigen Teilen eher nicht. 
Dem Schaltwerk ist es doch eigentlich wumpe, bei welcher Laufradgröße es die Kraft übertragen soll.

Könnte andererseits auch sein, dass du einen großen Verschleiß an Material hast. 

Also ich halte nichts vom hamstern von Dingen. Irgendwann geht mir das Zeug gegen den Strich, weils Platz wegnimmt und eventuell ungebraucht rumliegt. 

Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass ein Umwerfer verschleißen kann, es sei denn mann schaltet nur bei Last.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> So ist das.
> Behielte man jedoch 26" im Angebot, würde man auf den beiden größeren Laufradangeboten sitzenbleiben ...



Das stimmt nun ganz eindeutig nicht.

Wann ging der Spass so richtig los? 2010 ungefähr?
Ich meine Specialized war einer der ersten grossen Hersteller die ihr Angbot in Richtung 29 Zoll stark erweitert haben.

Mit dem Ergebnis das die 26er nicht mehr gelaufen sind.

Und da gab es noch massig, von allen Herstellern.

Redet mal mit Verkäufern in Bikeshops.
In den letzten 2 Jahren waren es die Kunden die praktisch keine 26er mehr wollten.

Klar, die Hersteller haben es initiiert, aber auch nur einige wenige.
Der Rest musste dringend nachziehen wenn er noch Bikes verkaufen wollte.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich fass das mal kurz zusammen:
> 
> Wenn die Industrie auf 27.5 und 29 Zoll setzt ist das Geldmacherei.
> 
> ...



Nein! Darum geht es nicht. Klar haben 29er gewisse Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile. Genauso wie die 26´´ Bikes. Das einzig Ärgerliche ist, dass obwohl etliche die Vorteile der 26er schätzen, die aktuell aus dem Programm sind, obwohl sich die Kundschaft in der Vergangenheit zumindest auch für beide Größen entschieden hat. Ich habe mir im letzten Frühling, nach etlichen Probefahrten und Abwägungen ganz bewusst ein neues 26er gekauft. Diese Wahl hab ich kommendes Jahr so nicht mehr. Dass da def Marketingstrategien im Spiel sind, da aktuell allein die Vorteile von 27,5 und 29 Stark gemacht werden ist, wie ich finde, kaum zu verleugnen. Beim Kunden sollen "Habewolleneffekte" ausgelöst werden, die wiederum Geld in die Kasse spülen. Das Artikel in sogenannten Fachzeitschriften gekauft sind, ist eben so. Dies ist in anderen Bereichen ja auch nicht anders.

Gleichzeitig verteufele ich 29er-Fahrer ja nicht, ebensowenig deren Vorteile in manchen Einsatzgebieten. Mich stört allerdings schon deren einseitige Überschätzung!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Aussagen etwas überarbeitet, damit sie die Mehrheit der Meinungen hier besser treffen


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Nutzt hier jemand Strava?

Ich hab da dieses Jahr mit angefangen.
Man zeichnet damit seine Touren auf und es gibt auch sogenannte Segmente.
Das sind bestimmte Abschnitte, Uphill oder auch Downhill-Teilstücke.
Diese kann man selbst anlegen oder irgendwer anderes hat schon welche angelegt.

Jedenfalls bekommt man nach der Tour seine Zeiten dafür und sieht wie man gefahren
ist. Im Vergleich zu sich selbst wie auch zu anderen.

Auch diese Saison hab ich viel mein 26er Stumpi genutzt.
Wir reden da von ein Sub-10kg Fahrzeusch, also schon was schnelleres.

Und dennoch hab ich all meine Bestzeiten der Saison mit den 29ern gefahren,
rauf wie runter.

Da brauch ich keine Tests lesen, das ist eindeutig und nicht interpretierbar.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nutzt hier jemand Strava?
> 
> Ich hab da dieses Jahr mit angefangen.
> Man zeichnet damit seine Touren auf und es gibt auch sogenannte Segmente.
> ...



Ist doch super für Dich. Es will Dir ja keiner Dein 29er schlechtreden. Für mich und meine (subjektiven) Vorlieben passt halt ein 26er besser. Mir sind die 29er in verblockten Trails, bei Spitzkehren, etc. ... einfach zu behäbig. Desweiteren fahr ich mit meinem 26er Fully schneller den Berg hoch, wie mancher meiner Kollegen mit 29er Hardtail ...

Kann mir ja trotzdem vorstellen, dass ein 29er bei nem Marathon (auch für mich) Sinn machen könnte. 

Ich plädiere ja auch mit keinem Wort für deren Abschaffung. MICH REGT HALT NUR AUF, DASS 26er AUS DEM PROGRAMM VERSCHWINDEN UND WIE DIESE "REVOLUTION" VERKAUFT WIRD!!!!


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Klar haben 29er gewisse Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile. Genauso wie die 26´´ Bikes.


Also, bei einer Probefahrt mit 29" im letzten Sommer konnte ich keinerlei gefühlte Vorteile erkennen. Klar, ein neues Rad läuft immer irgendwie besser/anders als das Gewohnte.
*Ich warte noch auf den physikalischen Beweis*, dass die größeren Laufräder wirklich besser sind. 

Alleine wenn man sich mal die Laufräder maßstabsgerecht aufzeichnet und virtuelle Hindernisse überrollt, wird man feststellen, dass es hier nur um verschwindende Millimeter geht.
Ähnliche Diskussion wie damals *HorstLink vers. angelenkte Sitzstebe*. Der Unterschied geht gegen NULL.

Interessant: Geht man zum Händler, verlangt nach 26" und gibt sich gleichzeitig als Insider zu erkennen, versucht der erst gar nicht eine größere Laufradgröße aufzuschwatzen. (zumindest meine Erfahrung.)
Die wissen schon, dass hier nur Marketing verkauft wird ...




CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> MICH REGT HALT NUR AUF, DASS 26er AUS DEM  PROGRAMM VERSCHWINDEN UND WIE DIESE "REVOLUTION" VERKAUFT  WIRD!!!!


Das ist der Punkt!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Redet mal mit Verkäufern in Bikeshops.
> In den letzten 2 Jahren waren es die Kunden die praktisch keine 26er mehr wollten.




Da habe ich im bikeshop meines Vertrauens (übrigens einer der größten Trek-Händler weltweit) aber was ganz anderes gehört. Da wurden 29er jahrelang nur in homöopathischen Dosen verkauft und die Nachfrage nach 27,5" war auch quasi null.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Interessant: Geht man zum Händler, verlangt nach 26" und gibt sich gleichzeitig als Insider zu erkennen, versucht der erst gar nicht eine größere Laufradgröße aufzuschwatzen. (zumindest meine Erfahrung.)
> Die wissen schon, dass hier nur Marketing verkauft wird ...



Natürlich nicht, der ist ja froh das er noch einen gefunden hat der ihm ein 26er abkauft. 

Und noch was, zählt eine gestoppte Zeit als physikalischer Beweis?

 @CaptainAhab1: das du mit deinem 26er schneller den Berg oben bist als deine Kumpels mit 29ern ist kein Argument pro 26. Aber das weisst du selber. 
Interessant wäre wie schnell du im Vergleich MIT DIR SELBST mit einem 29er Fully wärst.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nutzt hier jemand Strava?
> 
> Ich hab da dieses Jahr mit angefangen.
> Man zeichnet damit seine Touren auf und es gibt auch sogenannte Segmente.
> ...



Noch was, ich habe noch nicht einmal einen Tacho an irgendeinem Rad. 
Spaß ist für mich etwas, was keine Bestätigung in Zahlen und Daten braucht, aber egal. 
Ich denke, daß hier vom Einsatzzweck aneinander vorbeigeredet wird, der eine versteht unter MTB sicher etwas anderes als der andere. Für CC lasse ich ja 29er gelten, für Endurotouren speziell im verblockten Gelände halte ich das für gänzlich ungeeignet. Vermutlich würde ich Dein sub10kg Geschoß auf meinen hometrails in sub10min. in einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden verwandeln, deshalb habe ich es lieber etwas stabiler, UND DA BRAUCHE ICH U.A. 26" RÄDER.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> und noch was, zählt eine gestoppte zeit als physikalischer beweis?



nö.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Noch was, ich habe noch nicht einmal einen Tacho an irgendeinem Rad.
> Spaß ist für mich etwas, was keine Bestätigung in Zahlen und Daten braucht, aber egal.
> 
> Da gebe ich dir 100% recht!
> ...



Du bist vermutlich einer der wenigen hier, die völlig richtig liegen.
Bei deinem Einsatzzweck ist zumindest das 29er wohl wirklich verkehrt.
Wobei ich das nicht mal beurteilen kann da ich Enduro/Downhill nicht kann.


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Und noch was, zählt eine gestoppte Zeit als physikalischer Beweis?


Nein, denn das hat nix mit Physik zu tun. Da liegen Parameter fest und unverrückbar. 
Ich unterstelle Dir einfach mal "Formschwankungen".

Lass eine Maschine mit fest eingestelltem Drehmoment eine definierte Strecke mit definierter Übersetzung etc. strampeln. Dann wirst ein halbwegs reales Ergebnis bekommen.
Und auch dann müssen Messfehlertoleranzen mit einbezogen werden. Und noch viele andere Parameter. Ach, das ist nur was für Ingenieure ...


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Formschwankungen kann ich aber relativ sicher ausschliessen.

Und zwar deshalb, weil es nicht ein oder zwei Zeiten waren sondern sich über die ganze Saison
immer wieder so bestätigt hat.

Das wäre schon ein ziemlich grosser Zufall wenn ich ausgerechnet mit den 29ern jedes mal besser drauf wäre als mit dem Stumpi.

Aber obwohl, wenn dem so ist wärs ja auch ok!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, der ist ja froh das er noch einen gefunden hat der ihm ein 26er abkauft.
> 
> Und noch was, zählt eine gestoppte Zeit als physikalischer Beweis?
> 
> ...




Mhhh, klar ist das kein objektives pro Argument. Deine Aufzeichnungen ja auch nicht, da Du nie die gleichen Faktoren hast (Tagesform, Wetter, Wind, Ernährung, Schlaf ...)

Wenn die 29er tatsächlich ultimativ schneller wären, müssten bei Rennen doch jetzt permanent neue Streckenrekorde gebrochen werden. Da würde mich in der Tat interessieren, ob es da signifikante Daten gibt. Da könnte mal ne Bikebravo recherchieren und bei verschiedenen Strecken die Zeiten der letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren vergleichen. OK, auch da gibt es nicht immer dieselben Bedingungen. Wenn 29er aber tatsächlich auf längeren Strecken höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten erzielen, müssten ja in den letzten drei Jahren die Streckenrekorde gepurzelt sein.


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Formschwankungen kann ich aber relativ sicher ausschliessen.


... 



Naturwissenschaften gehören offenbar nicht zu Deinen Interessensgebieten ...


----------



## Quayle (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...bla...


*

Du* stoppst *Dich* selber bzw. *Deine* eigene Zeit, *Du* kannst Formschwankungen ausschliessen, *Du* wetterst schon wochenlang gegen 26er dass es einfach nur noch peinlich ist...

Merkste was? **


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Bitte nimmer zanken! Macht grad Spaß zu diskutieren


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Dezember 2013)

Auf geraden Strecken und flachen Gelände rollte sich 29 besser aber nicht durch einen hügeligen wald.

Weil trekking räder ja sowieso eher für gerade Strecken sind 
Manche Hersteller wie Cube bieten nur noch 29 zoll an.
Wie arm von denen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quayle (6. Dezember 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Auf geraden Strecken und flachen Gelände rollte sich 29 besser aber nicht durch einen hügeligen wald.



Ein plötzlicher Wendepunkt in der Diskussion!


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Wenn die 29er tatsächlich ultimativ schneller wären, müssten bei Rennen doch jetzt permanent neue Streckenrekorde gebrochen werden. Da würde mich in der Tat interessieren, ob es da signifikante Daten gibt. Da könnte mal ne Bikebravo recherchieren und bei verschiedenen Strecken die Zeiten der letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren vergleichen. OK, auch da gibt es nicht immer dieselben Bedingungen. Wenn 29er aber tatsächlich auf längeren Strecken höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten erzielen, müssten ja in den letzten drei Jahren die Streckenrekorde gepurzelt sein.


Perfekter Ansatz! 

Das will die Industrie aber sicher gar nicht wissen.
Weil - es ist doch viel wirksamer immer zu wiederholen, dass größere Laufräder vorteilhafter sind.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Formschwankungen kann ich aber relativ sicher ausschliessen.
> 
> Und zwar deshalb, weil es nicht ein oder zwei Zeiten waren sondern sich über die ganze Saison
> immer wieder so bestätigt hat.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Dezember 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Ein plötzlicher Wendepunkt in der Diskussion!



ja weil 29 bloß ein anderer name für trekking mit größeren federweg ist..


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

@Quayle: Was issen jetzt mit dir, Raffnix! Lies erst mal richtig bevor du sabbelst.
 @Edged: ich dachte es wäre klar erklärt, wars aber wohl nicht.
Natürlich hab ich Formschwankungen, nur ergibt sich aus der Vielzahl der Messungen
dann doch eine brauchbare Übersicht die das Thema Formschwankungen minimiert.

Und mit der reinen physikalischen Messung kommst du bei dem Thema nicht wirklich weiter weil du den Faktor Mensch dabei aussen vor lässt.

Deine Maschine wird beispielsweise nicht schneller fahren weil sie sich sicherer fühlt oder mehr Traktion hat. Der Mensch aber schon.


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> schoeppi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Formschwankungen kann ich aber relativ sicher ausschliessen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> bikefreak32791 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... äh, wie meinen?
> ...


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Und mit der reinen physikalischen Messung kommst du bei dem Thema nicht wirklich weiter weil du den Faktor Mensch dabei aussen vor lässt.
> 
> Deine Maschine wird beispielsweise nicht schneller fahren weil sie sich sicherer fühlt oder mehr Traktion hat. Der Mensch aber schon.


Nun, ich schrob von weiteren Parametern. Da gehört das dann auch dazu. der Ingenieur Deines Vertrauens könnte Dir das (vielleicht) erklären.


----------



## Quayle (6. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Bei deinem Einsatzzweck ist zumindest das 29er wohl wirklich verkehrt.
> Wobei ich das nicht mal beurteilen kann da ich Enduro/Downhill nicht kann.



Im Prinzip wäre diese Vielfalt ja total toll, jeder sucht sich die Radgröße aus, die ihm am besten passt und freut sich.

Wenn, ja wenn die Industrie uns da nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde und einfach größtenteils keine 26er mehr anbieten will. Das und nur das finde ich Mist.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

Formschwankungen  gibt es sicher ..aber ich merke selbst das dass 29er auf den gleichen  Strecken  wie das 26 er am ende schneller ist,mein Garmin  sagt mir das auch


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Quayle (6. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Edged (6. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wäre diese Vielfalt ja total toll, jeder sucht sich die Radgröße aus, die ihm am besten passt und freut sich.
> 
> Wenn, ja wenn die Industrie uns da nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde und einfach größtenteils keine 26er mehr anbieten will. Das und nur das finde ich Mist.



Ich habs noch mal verstärkt.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

so weiter im Text das hatten wir erst gestern .


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

Quayle schrieb:


> Redest Du etwa mit all Deinen Bikes auch so? Oder schimpfst Du nur mit dem 26er? Wie hieß es doch gleich?



Was willst du eigentlich von mir?

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Dezember 2013)

müßt euch nicht zoffen 26 vs 29 ..


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

naja ganz so ist es ja nicht ...
es wird Bereiche geben wo die 26er weiter vertreten sind ...Nur zb im CC Bereich wird es wohl nicht so sein ..


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> müßt euch nicht zoffen 26 vs 29 ..



Stimmt.

Ärgere mich auch gerade darüber einem amtlich anerkannten Foren-Ar****
auf den Leim gegangen zu sein.

Bei Durchsicht seiner Beiträge wird schnell klar das der nichts anderes hier zu tun hat als Leute dumm von der Seite anzumachen.

Soll er weiter machen, hat ja sonst nichts im Leben.


----------



## KleinundMein (6. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> So ist das.
> Behielte man jedoch 26" im Angebot, würde man auf den beiden größeren Laufradangeboten sitzenbleiben ...



Genau so ist es. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.
Short.Sharp.Shocked.


----------



## MTB_Django (6. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Industrie jetzt mal 650B wieder rauswerfen würde und nur 26" und 29" produzieren würde, würde es keine Glaubenskriege mehr geben und jeder fährt das was ihm liegt.
Ich will mich auch nicht dem Diktat der Industrie beugen!

Mein Stevens Colorado (29") ist ausreichend wendig. 
Wenn ich mit meinem Bruder (Cube Stereo HPA 2011) Biken gehe, fährt er mich in Grund und Boden, sowie mir davon.
Ist alles eine Frage des Trainings. Denn da muss ich noch einiges leisten bis ich ne gute Kondition habe.

Aber bergab auf Asphalt fahr ich ihm davon. Ja, das geht.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Dezember 2013)

29 er sind halt nichts für kurvenfahrer in engen passagen


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

Kommt auf den Fahrer an ...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Dezember 2013)

Brauch auf trekking 29 zoll länger zum einlenken weil viel träger


----------



## MTB_Django (6. Dezember 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Brauch auf trekking 29 zoll länger zum einlenken weil viel träger



Dann kommt einer und sagt, Vorbau kürzen. 

Lese ja oft hier, dass ein Kürzerer Vorbau das Bike verspielter macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Dann kommt einer und sagt, Vorbau kürzen.
> 
> Lese ja oft hier, dass ein Kürzerer Vorbau das Bike verspielter macht.


 Ja und das stimmt auch ...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (6. Dezember 2013)

Verspielter aber es beißt einen auch.. (vor allem macht es auch die Fahrt etwas haklig)
Wie ein kleines Löwenbaby..

Hab am Crossbike mit Federgabel wenn ich den Vorbau höher einstelle nicht mehr so viel kontrolle über das Rad..


----------



## MTB_Django (6. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Ja und das stimmt auch ...



Ich weiß das ja auch. Wenn ich mir die grenzdebil geilen AM- und Enduro-HTs hier im Forum angucke sehe ich diese kurzen Stummelvorbauten an deren Bikes. 

Mondraker hat auch welche mit fast keinem herkömmlichen Vorbau mehr.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

Also 29er mit kurzem Vorbau und Flat-Bar und keiner will mehr 26 er ;-)


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Wir könnten verschiedene Bikebravos mit Mails und Leserbriefen bombadieren und einen Vergleich der Streckenrekorde auf verschiedenen Strecken der letzten 10 Jahre einfordern. Dann hätte unsere Diskussion sogar noch einen Tatsächlichen Ertrag!


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja aber dann steht vieleicht wieder die Frage der Training bzw Formschwankungen im Raum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (6. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Also 29er mit kurzem Vorbau und Flat-Bar und keiner will mehr 26 er ;-)



Doch ich! Ich will noch 26er. Sehen einfach stimmiger aus. Wenn ich mir mein Bike angucke, seh ich immmer noch Monstertruck-Optik.

Und flat bars find ich hässlich. mein Stevens hatte original ne flat gehabt, die hab ich gegen ne riser getauscht, einerseits aus ergonomischen und andererseits aus optischen Gründen. 
Front steigt halt ein biiiissle aber mich stört es nicht sonderlich.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

Interessant wäre auch bei cc Rennen in den Ergebnissen eine Spalte für das Rad anzulegen ..So hätte man auch einen vergleich und man sieht wo und wie was gefahren wird mit welchem Erfolg .


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Mhhhhhhh, wenn das stimmt mit den schnelleren 29ern müssten aber zwangsläufig auch die Streckenrekorde eingestellt werden. Je mehr Strecken man vergleicht, desto genauer könnte man Schlüsse ziehen. Wenn die 29erFraktion richtig liegt, müssen gerade in den letzten drei Jahren, seit dem die 29er die Macht übernommen haben, auch im Schnitt auch bessere Zeiten rausspringen. *Würde ich echt interessant finden! *


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Dezember 2013)

Naja das Collorado ist ja von der Geo. nen Renner vergleichbar mit meinem Sonar ,


----------



## RetroRider (6. Dezember 2013)

Kann schon sein daß in einigen Einsatzgebieten 29er etwas schneller sind.
Aber zusätzlich müsste man beim Vergleich auch noch Gemetrie-Unterschiede eliminieren. Bei mir ist z.B. auf Konditionsstrecken das eine 26er schneller als das andere 26er. Dafür kann man mit dem anderen besser Tricksen. Übrigens: Das schwerere Bike ist schneller.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Mhhhhhhh, wenn das stimmt mit den schnelleren 29ern müssten aber zwangsläufig auch die Streckenrekorde eingestellt werden. Je mehr Strecken man vergleicht, desto genauer könnte man Schlüsse ziehen. Wenn die 29erFraktion richtig liegt, müssen gerade in den letzten drei Jahren, seit dem die 29er die Macht übernommen haben, auch im Schnitt auch bessere Zeiten rausspringen. *Würde ich echt interessant finden! *




Kannst du aber so auch nicht vergleichen, die Strecken bleiben über die Jahre nicht gleich und die Bodenbeschaffenheit auch selten.

Im NRW-Cup (Elite) und Marathon-Trophy sind fast nur Fahrer mit 29ern Vorne. Die FahrerInnen wären allerdings auch mit 26ern schnell.

Dieses Jahr Marathon Titmaringhausen Kurzstrecke Platz 1 26", ich Platz 2 auch 26". Danach jede Menge 29er. Was sagt das aus?

-> Gar nichts, im Vorjahr hats bei mir mit 29" auch nicht geklappt


----------



## Mais (6. Dezember 2013)

Machmermalbidde einen Grundkurs in "Techniken des wissenschaftlichen Arbeitens", wo dann ein paar Statistiker, Physiker, Inscheniöre (also HiWis) etc. Aufklärung über Messverfahren, solche Begriffe wie Reliabilität, Validität etc. geben, damit die Diskussion hier mal von diesem "Aber bei meiner Oma hat der Kaffee besser geschmeckt"-Niveau runter kommt?


----------



## client (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Und noch was, zählt eine gestoppte Zeit als physikalischer Beweis?


Nein!


----------



## client (6. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Formschwankungen kann ich aber relativ sicher ausschliessen.
> 
> Und zwar deshalb, weil es nicht ein oder zwei Zeiten waren sondern sich über die ganze Saison
> immer wieder so bestätigt hat.
> ...


Jetzt läuft das Thema aber aus dem Ruder!
Rundenzeiten, die Du in verscheidenen Saisons erzielt hast würde kein Sportwissenschaftler als Beweiß heranziehen, um eine Laufradgröße als die Bessere zu bezeichnen.
Schwimmer haben bis zum Verbot von "Superschwimmanzügen" Zeiten aufgestellt, die nach dem Verbot der Superschwimmhäute als unerreichbar galten, nun aber mit normalen Badehosen mehrfach eingstellt wurden!
Viele Fahrer steigern von Jahr zu Jahr ihre Leistungsfähigkeit; wenn der Glaube an ein 29" MTB diese Leistungsverbesserung unterstützt, dann ist das doch wunderbar. Glaube versetzt halt Berge und manche lassen sich von der Werbung derart beinflussen, dass sie sich besser fühlen, wenn sie ein bestimmtes Produkt ihr eigen nennen können.

Aber, das alles hat nichts mit der Wissenschaft zu tun, denn deren Ergebnisse sind wiederholbar und sie bewegen sich in einem Rahmen bekannter Fehlereinflüße.


----------



## vice-president (6. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Jetzt läuft das Thema aber aus dem Ruder!
> Rundenzeiten, die Du in verscheidenen Saisons erzielt hast würde kein Sportwissenschaftler als Beweiß heranziehen, um eine Laufradgröße als die Bessere zu bezeichnen.
> Schwimmer haben bis zum Verbot von "Superschwimmanzügen" Zeiten aufgestellt, die nach dem Verbot der Superschwimmhäute als unerreichbar galten, nun aber mit normalen Badehosen mehrfach eingstellt wurden!
> Viele Fahrer steigern von Jahr zu Jahr ihre Leistungsfähigkeit; wenn der Glaube an ein 29" MTB diese Leistungsverbesserung unterstützt, dann ist das doch wunderbar. Glaube versetzt halt Berge und manche lassen sich von der Werbung derart beinflussen, dass sie sich besser fühlen, wenn sie ein bestimmtes Produkt ihr eigen nennen können.
> ...


Wissenschaft? Echt jetzt?
Ich fahre ja weil's mir Spass macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Manometer, ihr legt aber echt alles auf die Goldwage! Das man keine validen Schlüsse ziehen kann is eh klar und muss hier von der Elite der deutschen Forscherszene nicht noch betont werden. 

Es ginge mir eher um einen Trend. Auch wenn die Strecken von Jahr zu Jahr sich etwas verändern könnte man sich zumindest die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten anschauen. 

Ich glaube man könnte damit die Vorstellung etwas entzaubern, dass die 29er die so viel besseren Fahreigenschaften haben und so deutlich viel schneller sind.

Dieses Vorgehen ist mindesten genauso sinnvoll, wie hier subjektive Eindrücke und selbst gemessene Zeiten in die Waagschale zu werfen!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kannst du aber so auch nicht vergleichen, die Strecken bleiben über die Jahre nicht gleich und die Bodenbeschaffenheit auch selten.
> 
> Im NRW-Cup (Elite) und Marathon-Trophy sind fast nur Fahrer mit 29ern Vorne. Die FahrerInnen wären allerdings auch mit 26ern schnell.
> 
> ...



Von was machst Du´s abhängig mit welchem Bike bzw. mit welcher Laufradgröße Du startest?

Gruß


----------



## client (6. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wissenschaft? Echt jetzt?
> Ich fahre ja weil's mir Spass macht.


Ich auch!

Ich dichte aber einer Laufradgröße keine Wunder an. 
Ich möchte nur, dass ich auch weiterhin hochwertige 26" cc Rahmen kaufen kann.
Der Rest ist mir wurscht. Jeder soll fahren womit er glücklich ist.
Ich habe nur auf die "29-Wunder" reagiert. Ich kann es nicht mehr hören, was in den Zeitungen und den Werbeabteilungen für ein Blödsinn erfunden wird.
Ach, war die Erde nicht rechteckig! Doch, ganz bestimmt, ich habe es doch neulich gelesen.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Dezember 2013)

Im Moment habe ich kein 29er weil der Rahmen in der Reklamation ist.
Im Training 50/50 und im Rennen normalerweise 29er, da es insgesamt der leichtere Aufbau ist und mir die Geometrie gefühlt ein bisschen besser passt.

Der große Grund für mich 29er zu fahren ist die Möglichkeit die Laufradsätze zwischen Cyclocross-Rad und 29er-MTB tauschen zu können.


----------



## vice-president (6. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> 
> Ich dichte aber einer Laufradgröße keine Wunder an.
> Ich möchte nur, dass ich auch weiterhin hochwertige 26" cc Rahmen kaufen kann.
> ...


Was denn für Blödsinn?


----------



## dickerbert (6. Dezember 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Der große Grund für mich 29er zu fahren ist die Möglichkeit die Laufradsätze zwischen Cyclocross-Rad und 29er-MTB tauschen zu können.


 Genau das wünsche ich mir auch zwischen meinem Hardtail und dem (noch anzuschaffenden) Fully. Aber da das MTB 26" hat, wird der Kauf des Fullys auch so lange warten müssen, bis der Hype vorüber ist.


----------



## Sauerland1 (6. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Manometer, ihr legt aber echt alles auf die  Goldwage! Das man keine validen Schlüsse ziehen kann is eh klar und  muss hier von der Elite der deutschen Forscherszene nicht noch betont  werden.
> 
> Es ginge mir eher um einen Trend. Auch wenn die Strecken von Jahr zu  Jahr sich etwas verändern könnte man sich zumindest die  Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten anschauen.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das kann man leider echt nicht vergleichen weil der Faktor Mensch da stark mit reinspielt.
Generell fände ich den Vergleich auch interessant nur passt das eben nicht.

Die  Fahrer werden jedes Jahr "besser" weil u.a. die Trainingsmethoden verbessert  werden, von leistungssteigernden Mitteln rede ich lieber gar nicht 

Was  ich allerdings spannend fände...ein aktueller Topfahrer auf einem 26´.  Fährt der beim Rennen nur noch hinterher oder ist der genauso schnell  wie seine Kollegen auf den 29´?


----------



## Holgi (7. Dezember 2013)

muss sich das "sechsundzwanzig" Mag jetzt eigentlich umbennen


----------



## schoeppi (7. Dezember 2013)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Was  ich allerdings spannend fände...ein aktueller Topfahrer auf einem 26´.  Fährt der beim Rennen nur noch hinterher oder ist der genauso schnell  wie seine Kollegen auf den 29´?



Die gibts nicht mehr.
Im Weltcup sind die 26er nur noch in homöopathischen Dosen zu finden.

 @client: die Zeiten stammen aus der gleichen Saison, nicht aus verschiedenen. 
Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, 51 Touren habe ich aufgezeichnet.
Fallen ein paar raus die ich mit dem RR gefahren bin, aber sind trotzdem noch genug wie ich finde um halbwegs aussagekräftig zu sein und Dinge wie Formschwankungen und Bodenverhältnisse auszugleichen.

Aber dieses Thema Zeiten bestätigt ja nur meine subjektive Eindrücke und Erfahrungen.
So konnte ich dieses Jahr bei Marathons in Passagen relativ leicht überholen oder Tempo machen wo es letztes Jahr so nicht ging.
Und zwar immer da wo der Untergrund dem 29er entgegen kommt.
Wurzeltrails, Wiesenstücke, solche Sachen.

Auch und gerade auf rutschigem Untergrund liegt das 29er viel stabiler.
Subjektiver Eindruck.
Und bei den beiden Matsch-Rennen die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin hab ich meine besten Platzierungen erzielt.

Also alles was ich mir vielleicht einbilde wird dann aber durch Zeiten und/oder Platzierung bestätigt.

Wissenschaftlich ist das nicht, schon klar.

Aber alles nur Zufall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (7. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Die gibts nicht mehr.
> Im Weltcup sind die 26er nur noch in homöopathischen Dosen zu finden.




Nur weil es die nicht mehr gibt ist ja nicht uninteressanter, oder?


----------



## MTB_Django (7. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Die gibts nicht mehr.
> Im Weltcup sind die 26er nur noch in homöopathischen Dosen zu finden.
> 
> @_client_:...So konnte ich dieses Jahr bei Marathons in Passagen relativ leicht überholen oder Tempo machen wo es letztes Jahr so nicht ging.
> ...



Na aber das ist dann wiederum auch von den aufgezogenen Reifen abhängig. 
Wenn du auf matschigen oder weichem Boden mit Rocket Rons fährst, dann annulliert sich der 29er-Vorteil im Matsch. 
Jemand der bei matschigen oder nassen Untergrundbedingungen Reifen wie die Rocket Rons, oder welche mit kurzen Stollen verwendet, wird ja unwahrscheinlich schneller sein als ein 26" mit den richtigen Reifen. 

Aber das Thema kann man dann jetzt hier auch zu Tode diskutieren.
Fakt ist einfach: Die Eintscheidung der Großserienhersteller 26" sterben zu lassen und 27,5" und 29" als DIE Laufradgrößen zu bezeichnen ist ein Holzweg.

Auf diesem Wege sehe ich Vorteile für Kleinserienhersteller, die sich dann eventuell etablieren können, wenn sie weiterhin 26" anbieten.
Mein nächstes Rad wird definitiv ein 26" aus UK von einem Kleinserienhersteller mit Stahlrahmen. Mir ist das Gewicht beim Fahrrad ziemlich wumpe, es soll ja gefahren werden und nicht getragen.


----------



## paulman8888 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hey.

Für wie geeignet haltet ihr die Thematik 29"/26" um sie in einer Physik Facharbeit abzuhandeln ?
Hatte da als Vergleichsaspekte Trägheit (Größere Masse), Rotationsenergie (Masse liegt weiter aussen) und Kreiselkräfte (Schlechteres Kurvenverhalten) angedacht. Habt ihr noch Ideen/Vorschläge ?
Dachte auch an den Mensch in das System mit einzubeziehen, jedoch Könnt es ein wenig kopliziert und übersichtlich werden.
Dachte Theorie mit einigen oder zumindest einem Versuch/Messung zu verbinden

Was haltet ihr von der Idee ?


----------



## karsten reincke (7. Dezember 2013)

Wäre sicher ein interessantes Thema! 
Es wäre zu überlegen, das rein abstrakt abzuhandeln, also auf der Basis der Theorie, solch eine Arbeit ist zwar nicht trivial, aber durchaus machbar.
Wenn Experimente/Testfahrten mit verschiedenen Rädern dazukommen, möglicherweise Prüfstandstests, dann wird es schwierig, weil dann recht viele Parameter zu berücksichtigen wären und viele Daten zusammmenkommen, die man alle auswerten müßte.
Ich würde mir erstmal die rein theoretischen Überlegungen zu Gemüte führen, die an idealisierten Rädern auftretenden Kräfte berechnen und das dann auswerten.
Das ist alles kein Hexenwerk....
Den Menschen einbeziehen wird sehr schwer, da kommen doch sehr viele Parameter hinzu, die man schlecht standardisieren kann und die deswegen Quelle vieler Fehlinterpretationen sein können.


----------



## AlittleR2D2 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich musste gestern auch feststellen das es im Cube Store nur Einsteiger MTB in 26" gibt . Ansonsten gab es Hardtails im 27,5" oder eben 29" ! Ich bin dann ein 29" mal Probe gefahren und es war sehr angenehm zu fahren . Ich habe dann das Cube LTD Pro 29 blackline 2014 mitgenommen für einen guten Kurs . Vllt. besinnen sich ja die Bikebauer wieder .


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. Dezember 2013)

AlittleR2D2 schrieb:


> Vllt. besinnen sich ja die Bikebauer wieder .



Also hast du ein 29er gekauft obwohl du ein 26er willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlittleR2D2 (8. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Also hast du ein 29er gekauft obwohl du ein 26er willst?


Ja , habe ich ! Ich brauche einen fahrbaren Untersatz . Und die Einsteigermodelle bei Cube haben mir nicht zugesagt. Bin aber auch irgendwie ein Cube Fanboy und wollte nicht bei einer anderen Marke schauen . Wollte eben ein gutes Rad was für meine Ansprüche reicht  . Sicher hätte da auch was anderes gereicht ,aber das 29er hat bei der Probefahrt gut gepasst und ich habe mich wohl drauf gefühlt. Das einzige was ich bemängeln konnte war der sehr breite Lenker . Da hat Cube noch eine Schippe draufgepackt .


----------



## MTB_Django (8. Dezember 2013)

AlittleR2D2 schrieb:


> Ich musste gestern auch feststellen das es im Cube Store nur Einsteiger MTB in 26" gibt . Ansonsten gab es Hardtails im 27,5" oder eben 29" ! Ich bin dann ein 29" mal Probe gefahren und es war sehr angenehm zu fahren . Ich habe dann das Cube LTD Pro 29 blackline 2014 mitgenommen für einen guten Kurs . Vllt. besinnen sich ja die Bikebauer wieder .



Die großen Bikebauer werden sich nicht besinnen, soweit noch 28er gekauft. Ergo hast du ja mit dem Kauf den Hersteller auch bestärkt mit der Einstellung des 26" und der Produktion von 29"ern und 650Blern.
War ja bei mir auch der Fall. Fährt sich bequem, solange man auf Waldautobahnen ist, wenns ruppiger wird mit engen Kehren, ist das nicht mehr ganz so bequem. 



CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Also hast du ein 29er gekauft obwohl du ein 26er willst?



Dasselbe hatte ich mich auch gefragt, obwohl ich dem Händler meinen Wunsch zu 26" leider etwas zu indirekt geäußert hatte. Ich weiß..dumm.


----------



## KleinundMein (8. Dezember 2013)

Was die weiter oben angesprochene Physik-Facharbeit angeht, wäre aus meiner Sicht eine juristisch-wirtschaftswissenschaftliche Studie zum oligopolistischen Verhalten von Wirtschaftsunternehmen viel interessanter.
Passt aber noch besser in den Gesamtkontext 26"-27.5"-29".
27.5" ist ja nur auf die Bühne geschubst worden, weil die Zielgruppe für 29", sich als zu klein herausgestellt hat.

Wenn an genuin technischem Fortschritt nichts mehr kommt, werden Standard und Schnittstellen geändert.
Es geht um Umsatz und Profit.


----------



## paulman8888 (8. Dezember 2013)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Wäre sicher ein interessantes Thema!
> Es wäre zu überlegen, das rein abstrakt abzuhandeln, also auf der Basis der Theorie, solch eine Arbeit ist zwar nicht trivial, aber durchaus machbar.
> Wenn Experimente/Testfahrten mit verschiedenen Rädern dazukommen, möglicherweise Prüfstandstests, dann wird es schwierig, weil dann recht viele Parameter zu berücksichtigen wären und viele Daten zusammmenkommen, die man alle auswerten müßte.
> Ich würde mir erstmal die rein theoretischen Überlegungen zu Gemüte führen, die an idealisierten Rädern auftretenden Kräfte berechnen und das dann auswerten.
> ...



Experimente mit Messungen sollten schon drin enthalten sein aber ich muss nicht zu jedem Aspekt welchen ich abhandele einen Experimentellen Teil haben. Habt ihr noch ideen zu Größen welche ich untersuchen/beschreiben kann ?


----------



## Edged (8. Dezember 2013)

Also, es gibt sie noch die 26"-Bikes. Auch in wertigerer Ausstattung.
Z.B. hat Poison noch alle 26"er im Angebot.
Ich weiß, Poison ist hier im Forum geächtet, seit ein Marketingfuzzi von denen hier mal den Forentroll gemacht hat ...


----------



## crouvean (8. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Also, es gibt sie noch die 26"-Bikes. Auch in wertigerer Ausstattung.
> Z.B. hat Poison noch alle 26"er im Angebot.
> Ich weiß, Poison ist hier im Forum geächtet, seit ein Marketingfuzzi von denen hier mal den Forentroll gemacht hat ...



Was hat es damit aufsich?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edged (8. Dezember 2013)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Experimente mit Messungen sollten schon drin  enthalten sein aber ich muss nicht zu jedem Aspekt welchen ich  abhandele einen Experimentellen Teil haben. Habt ihr noch ideen zu  Größen welche ich untersuchen/beschreiben kann ?


Es ist Deine Facharbeit. Mach Dir mal selber Gedanken dazu. Dann verstehst Du auch worauf es dabei ankommt.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du Physik-Lk hast. Da gehört das Thema hin. Also bespreche das mit Deinem Physiklehrer.
Dein Deutschlehrer wird Dir dabei wohl nur in Rechtschreibdingen weiterhelfen können. ^^


----------



## client (8. Dezember 2013)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> ...
> Den Menschen einbeziehen wird sehr schwer, da kommen doch sehr viele Parameter hinzu, die man schlecht standardisieren kann und die deswegen Quelle vieler Fehlinterpretationen sein können.


Aber ohne den Nutzer, also den Mensch einzubeziehen, macht jede Betrachtung wenig Sinn.
Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Wieviel Ernergie muß ein Fahrer aufbringen, um sein Vorderrad über ein Hinderniss anzuheben. Das mag bei einmaligem Anheben nur eine  untergeordnete Rolle spielen, bei einem Langstreckenrennen wird es am Ende aber mit in mögliche Platzierungen hineinspielen.
Das Gleiche gilt für Tragepassagen; wieviel Energie kosten das Tragen eines ca 1kg schweren 29" Bikes und inwieweit spielt die größere Maße beim gehen und drehen in die mögliche Muskelverhärtung mit hinein.

Es sind so viele Fragen, die erst einmal aufgestellt werden müßten, bevor ein Vergleichstest zwischen 26" und 29" seriös starten kann.
Deshalb ärgere ich mich sehr über diese unwissenschaftlichen Bike- Bravo- Berichte, die das 26" und 29" MTB nur auf der Ebene von wenigen Parametern und auf viel zu kurzen Teststrecken vergleichen.

Fakt ist doch, dass die Fahrer/Fahrerinnen, die derzeit in der Weltspitze super Ergebnisse erzielen dieses mit beiden Radgrößen getan haben. Eine Sabine Spitz ist noch längere Zeit ganz vorne mit ihrem 26" Rad gefahren, als andere schon die 29" Räder bevorzugt haben.
Auch ein Fumic, ein Sauser und andere Topgrößen des MTB Sport, sind mit beiden Größen Führungsfahrer. 
Bei denen spielt die Radgröße keine Rolle, sondern nur das Pannenglück, der freie Kopf und ein Profiteam im Rücken und vielleicht ein nicht entdecktes "Leistungspaket", aber lassen wir das besser.


----------



## Quayle (8. Dezember 2013)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Den Menschen einbeziehen wird sehr schwer, da kommen doch sehr viele Parameter hinzu, die man schlecht standardisieren kann und die deswegen Quelle vieler Fehlinterpretationen sein können.



Da hast Du vollkommen Recht und mir fällt auf Anhieb auch sofort mindestens eine Person hier aus'm Thread ein...


----------



## vice-president (8. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Aber ohne den Nutzer, also den Mensch einzubeziehen, macht jede Betrachtung wenig Sinn.
> Nur ein kleines Beispiel: Wieviel Ernergie muß ein Fahrer aufbringen, um sein Vorderrad über ein Hinderniss anzuheben. Das mag bei einmaligem Anheben nur eine  untergeordnete Rolle spielen, bei einem Langstreckenrennen wird es am Ende aber mit in mögliche Platzierungen hineinspielen.
> Das Gleiche gilt für Tragepassagen; wieviel Energie kosten das Tragen eines ca 1kg schweren 29" Bikes und inwieweit spielt die größere Maße beim gehen und drehen in die mögliche Muskelverhärtung mit hinein.
> 
> ...



Das einzige was alle 26er und 29er voneinander unterscheidet ist der Durchmesser der Räder. Alles andere wird durch Unterschiede in Geometrie und Ausstattung oder von der Größe und Konstitution des Fahrers beeinflusst und sind für einen Systemvergleich nicht brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummihammer (8. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Das einzige was alle 26er und 29er voneinander unterscheidet ist der Durchmesser der Räder. Alles andere wird durch Unterschiede in Geometrie und Ausstattung oder von der Größe und Konstitution des Fahrers beeinflusst und sind für einen Systemvergleich nicht brauchbar.



und von der größe der räder wird nichts beeinflusst?


----------



## vice-president (8. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> und von der größe der räder wird nichts beeinflusst?



???


----------



## Gummihammer (8. Dezember 2013)

??? zurück

was wird denn beeinflusst? du schreibst, der einzige unterschied sei der durchmesser. alles andere würde von anderen dingen beeinflusst.
wo bleibt die beeinflussung beim durchmesser?


----------



## vice-president (8. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> ??? zurück
> 
> was wird denn beeinflusst? du schreibst, der einzige unterschied sei der durchmesser. alles andere würde von anderen dingen beeinflusst.
> wo bleibt die beeinflussung beim durchmesser?


Ich meine für einen allgemeinen Vergleich von 26 und 29 ist es ausreichend die Laufradgröße zu betrachten. Sachen wie: Gewicht, wer wie schnell fährt, Profil der Bereifung, wie gut kann man sein Bike tragen ect. sind wenig hilfreich.
P.S. Du solltest auch die Zitate lesen.


----------



## F4B1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> wo bleibt die beeinflussung beim durchmesser?


Den halte ich ja ehrlich gesagt für vernachlässigbar.
Der Einfluss von Nachlauf und Kettenstrebenlänge halte ich für viel wichtiger. Und die beiden Punkte lassen sich auch am 26"er anpassen.


----------



## doodlez (8. Dezember 2013)

naja beeinflusst wird die Geschwindigkeit bzw die zurückgelegte Strecke bei einer Pedalumdrehung, also auch Kraftaufwand abwärts und auswärts

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## F4B1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Lässt sich durch anpassen der Übersetzung wieder ausgleichen.


----------



## karsten reincke (8. Dezember 2013)

Alleine durch die Betrachtung zweier unterschiedlicher Laufraddurchmesser läßt sich feststellen, wie diese sich beim Abrollen/Überrollen von Hindernissen usw.verhalten, dazu geht man von einer in beiden Fällen gleichen eingeleiteten Kraft aus.
Es ist also für die anfängliche Betrachtung nicht zwingend erforderlich, den Sportler einzubeziehen.
Es geht da um technische Mechanik, um all die (drögen) Dinge, die es erlauben, zwei Systeme ähnlicher Bauart zu vergleichen.


In der Praxis kann man das in Annäherung lösen, indem man zwei weitgehend gleiche Räder betrachtet, die sich idealerweise nur in der Laufradgröße unterscheiden und eine angepaßte Geometrie haben.
Um zu aussagekräftigen Werten zu gelangen, muß man viele Fahrten unterschiedlicher Art mit unterschiedlichen Fahrern absolvieren, um individuelle Einflüsse zu minimieren. (Viele Fahrten bedeutet aber nicht 6-8, sondern eher das zehnfache). Die Fahrer sollten pulsfrequenzkontrolliert fahren, damit man einen aussagekräftigen Wert über die Belastung erhält.
Völlig idealistisch wäre eine Verblindung der Räder, die es dem Fahrer nicht erlaubt, die jeweilige Größe zu erkennen, das ist aber reine Theoretisiererei, solch ein Versuch läßt sich nur auf einem Prüfstand realisieren.


----------



## Edged (8. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht könnte man folgende Minimalmeßanordnung mit geringem Aufwand realisieren:


Definierte, mäßig geneigte, kurvige und rumpelige Gefällestrecke auf der unterschiedliche Fahrer nur lenken aber nicht treten (Kette einfach abmontieren) oder bremsen müssen. Lichtschrankenmessung.
Die Strecke wird jeweils mit dem gleichen Rahmen mit den drei Laufradgrößen ca. je 100 mal abgerollt. Je Laufradgröße Mittelwert bilden.
Das Ganze immer in zufälliger Reihenfolge, damit sich nur ja keine Gewöhnung der Fahrer einstellen kann.
Fertig. 
Die Auswertung wäre dann eher qualitativer Art. Detailbetrachtungen gehen so nicht. Da wirds dann so richtig aufwendig mit Prüfstand etc., wie von Vorschreibern bereits erwähnt.

Ach ja, ich behaupte mal, dass die Fahrer sich auf dem Teststsieger dann auch gleichzeitig wohler fühlen. 
Und - ich glaube fest daran, dass 26" vorne liegen würde. 
Die Strecke muß natürlich eine MTB-spezifische Auswahl sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (8. Dezember 2013)

wäre aber nur abwärts dann und nicht alles

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulman8888 (8. Dezember 2013)

Vielen dank für die vielen Anregungen. 
Werde versuchen etwas brauchbares draus zu machen.


----------



## hnx (9. Dezember 2013)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Experimente mit Messungen sollten schon drin enthalten sein aber ich muss nicht zu jedem Aspekt welchen ich abhandele einen Experimentellen Teil haben. Habt ihr noch ideen zu Größen welche ich untersuchen/beschreiben kann ?



Als Anregung mal Links von Banshee bikes:
http://www.bansheebikes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/wheel-size-facts-part-1-dimensions.html
http://bansheebikes.blogspot.de/2013/10/wheel-size-facts-part-2-rollover-factors.html
http://bansheebikes.blogspot.de/2013/11/wheel-size-facts-part-3-contact-patch.html


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Dezember 2013)

Votecs GI t es auch noch in 26" hab ich gesehen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Dezember 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/80894248"]http://vimeo.com/80894248[/ame]


----------



## Jocki (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mal einen Kommentar gelesen, der es meiner Meinung nach ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt:

29ers do all the boring parts of mountain biking better than the 26er, while the 26er makes the most of the fun.â

Aber fÃ¼r maximal 20 min SpaÃ bergab mich 2h bergauf mit nem 26er abplagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man folgende Minimalmeßanordnung mit geringem Aufwand realisieren:
> 
> 
> Definierte, mäßig geneigte, kurvige und rumpelige Gefällestrecke auf der unterschiedliche Fahrer nur lenken aber nicht treten (Kette einfach abmontieren) oder bremsen müssen. Lichtschrankenmessung.
> ...


Und anschließend tragen die Fahrer anwechselnd alle Bikes eine ca. 200 m lange, schwierige Bergstrecke hinauf. Auch ca. je 100 mal, und dann wird der Mittelwert aus den Restlebenszeichen der Fahrer gebildet.
Und - ich glaube fest daran, dass 26" lieber hinaufgetragen würden.


----------



## Edged (10. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Und - ich glaube fest daran, dass 26" lieber hinaufgetragen würden.


Ich sehe, Du hast verstanden.


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man folgende Minimalmeßanordnung mit geringem Aufwand realisieren:
> 
> 
> Definierte, mäßig geneigte, kurvige und rumpelige Gefällestrecke auf der unterschiedliche Fahrer nur lenken aber nicht treten (Kette einfach abmontieren) oder bremsen müssen. Lichtschrankenmessung.
> ...



Sinnvollerweise aber nicht nur eine Strecke, sondern wenigstens drei
verschiedene.

Verblockter Trail, Wurzeltrail, Wiese bzw. so ein Trampelpfad durch die Wiese (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine).

Und sowohl hoch wie runter.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (10. Dezember 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Aber für maximal 20 min Spaß bergab mich 2h bergauf mit nem 26er abplagen...



Wenn das bergab fahren für dich das einzig Wahre am Mountainbiking ist und der Rest nur notwendinger Ballast, dann wirst du auch mit 180er Gabel und 165mm Kurbel da rauf fahren


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2013)

2010 bin ich mal eine Marathon gefahren, da waren die Abfahrten so das ich froh war wenn es wieder bergauf ging.
Kam aber seit dem nie wieder vor.


----------



## Edged (10. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sinnvollerweise aber nicht nur eine Strecke, sondern wenigstens drei
> verschiedene.
> 
> Verblockter Trail, Wurzeltrail, Wiese bzw. so ein Trampelpfad durch die Wiese (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine).
> ...


Natürlich lässt sich ein solcher Minimaltest, der bestenfalls eine Tendenz zum Laufverhalten erkennen läßt, beliebig aufbohren.

Die größten Bauchschmerzen hätte ich dabei, 26"er-Räder in einen 29"er-Rahmen zu klemmen. Das ist höchstgradig unfair ...
Also doch lieber unterschiedliche, auf die Laufradgröße abgestimmte Bikes? 

Das Ganze ist eh nur visionär. Niemand würde ein, wie auch immer geartetes, Ergebnis akzeptieren ...


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Die größten Bauchschmerzen hätte ich dabei, 26"er-Räder in einen 29"er-Rahmen zu klemmen. Das ist höchstgradig unfair ...
> Also doch lieber unterschiedliche, auf die Laufradgröße abgestimmte Bikes?
> 
> Das Ganze ist eh nur visionär. Niemand würde ein, wie auch immer geartetes, Ergebnis akzeptieren ...



Das wird auch nix werden, die 29er kriegst du im 26er Rahmen gar nicht unter.

Mit 650b gehts vereinzelt.
Die Fox Gabeln haben meines wissens nach genug Platz, Rock Shox schon wieder nicht.

Beim Hinterbau kommts drauf an.

Sinnvoll wäre das gleiche Bike in den 26 und 29 zu vergleichen.
Scott Scale z.Bsp.
Dann hat man technisch möglichst grosse Nähe von Modell zu Modell.


----------



## vice-president (10. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Sinnvoll wäre das gleiche Bike in den 26 und 29 zu vergleichen.
> Scott Scale z.Bsp.
> Dann hat man technisch möglichst grosse Nähe von Modell zu Modell.



Gab es so schon.


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiss!

Aber der sogenannten Bike-Bravo darf man hier ja nicht glauben.


----------



## F4B1 (10. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sinnvoll wäre das gleiche Bike in den 26 und 29 zu vergleichen.
> Scott Scale z.Bsp.
> Dann hat man technisch möglichst grosse Nähe von Modell zu Modell.


Aber dann gibts wieder keinen Vergleich der Laufradmaße sondern die Geometrie ist an wichtigen Stellen (Kettenstrebenlänge, Nachlauf)unterschiedlich.

Dass sich die unterschiedliche Geometrie auch anders anfühlt, bezweifelt ja niemand (hoff ich zumindest mal). Dass der Unterschied hauptsächlich an den Laufrädern festzumachen ist, hingegen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (10. Dezember 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ... 165mm Kurbel ...


Ist an einer 165er etwas schlechtes?


----------



## Flanger (10. Dezember 2013)

29er gibt es doch nur weil sie an der Eisdiele schneller als solche erkannt werden!


----------



## MTB_Django (10. Dezember 2013)

Flanger schrieb:


> 29er gibt es doch nur weil sie an der Eisdiele schneller als solche erkannt werden!



 Das stimmt auffallend. Wenn ich mir mein 29" angucke, das in meinem Zimmer steht, denke ich immer: "Ich seh nen Monstertruck".

Irgendwann wird sich ein Stahl-HT in hoffentlich noch 26" dazugesellen für eben ruppigeres Gelände.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Aber dann gibts wieder keinen Vergleich der Laufradmaße sondern die Geometrie ist an wichtigen Stellen (Kettenstrebenlänge, Nachlauf)unterschiedlich.
> 
> Dass sich die unterschiedliche Geometrie auch anders anfühlt, bezweifelt ja niemand (hoff ich zumindest mal). Dass der Unterschied hauptsächlich an den Laufrädern festzumachen ist, hingegen schon.



Ich kenne aber kein 29er Bike welches Identisch und zwar Absolut Identisch zu einem 26er oder 27,5er ist die Kettenstrebe muss doch länger sein oder hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler.


----------



## F4B1 (10. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber kein 29er Bike welches Identisch und zwar Absolut Identisch zu einem 26er oder 27,5er ist die Kettenstrebe muss doch länger sein oder hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler.


So siehts aus. Wobei es ja durchaus 26" Tourenhardtailrahmen mit 445mm Kettenstrebe gibt/gab. 
Haben übrigens schon recht ähnliche Fahreigenschaften wie 29er: Gehen gut bergauf, aber wollen nicht so recht durch enge Kurven.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Wobei es ja durchaus 26" Tourenhardtailrahmen mit 445mm Kettenstrebe gibt/gab.
> Haben übrigens schon recht ähnliche Fahreigenschaften wie 29er: Gehen gut bergauf, aber wollen nicht so recht durch enge Kurven.



Okay, weil die 29er nicht durch Kurven gehen und 26er nicht hoch sagen sie ja das 27,5 das einzig wahre ist, wobei ich mich da immer noch frage, warm es dann 29er noch neben den 650B gibt.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

Tja Jocki, ich hab sogar gehört, dass schonmal jemand mit nem 26er berghoch gefahren sein soll... Kann aber auch ein Gerücht sein


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Tja Jocki, ich hab sogar gehört, dass schonmal jemand mit nem 26er berghoch gefahren sein... Kann aber auch ein Gerücht sein



Nein echt  Uh ne das ist bestimmt nicht wahr, in der BIKE steht nur mit einem 29er kommt man den Berg hoch


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber kein 29er Bike welches Identisch und zwar Absolut Identisch zu einem 26er oder 27,5er ist die Kettenstrebe muss doch länger sein oder hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler.



Ich finde, dass eben diese Unterschiede ja auch berücksichtigt werden müssen, da sie ja in der Natur der Sache liegen und auch das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen. Vielleicht findet man ja noch ein Modell welches es in 26`` und 29`` gibt. Dann häte man zwei ähnliche Bikes, mit den notwendigen Anpassungen beim 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Nein echt  Uh ne das ist bestimmt nicht wahr, in der BIKE steht nur mit einem 29er kommt man den Berg hoch


  ich sag ja, kann auch ein Gerücht sein


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass eben diese Unterschiede ja auch berücksichtigt werden müssen, da sie ja in der Natur der Sache liegen und auch das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen. Vielleicht findet man ja noch ein Modell welches es in 26`` und 29`` gibt. Dann häte man zwei ähnliche Bikes, mit den notwendigen Anpassungen beim 29er.



Wenn es hier in Wuppertal einen gibt der das Cube Acid 2013 in 29" hat könnten wir testen, hab es aber nur in 26"


----------



## Ducsasch (10. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Okay, weil die 29er nicht durch Kurven gehen und 26er nicht hoch sagen sie ja das 27,5 das einzig wahre ist, wobei ich mich da immer noch frage, warm es dann 29er noch neben den 650B gibt.



Weil sich findige Marketingstrategen überlegt haben, wie sie Euch mehr Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen können.

Hierzu schafft man Bedürfnisse, die es bislang nicht gab. Dazu gehört Euch weiszumachen, dass 26er wo auch immer unfahrbar sind. Und da sich 29er nicht durchgesetzt haben, verkauft man Euch nun die Zwischengrösse als das Nonplusultra ...

Unterm Strich bleiben höhere Umsätze für die Industrie durch diverse neue Standards, die miteinander nicht mehr kompatibel sind. Ich erinnre auch gern an tapered oder 1,5" Steuerrohre und diverse Steckachsmasse.

Ich finde das ganz lustig, kauft Euch ruhig das ganze Zeugs neu und freut Euch, ich kaufe Euch gern Eure neuwertigen gebrauchten 26er Parts günstig  ab. Damit ist doch jeder glücklich!


----------



## Gummihammer (10. Dezember 2013)

so viel gelaber hier und nix kommt bei rum. da lob ich mir die amis. die sind einfach nur "stoked" wenn irgendwas neues auf den markt kommt und feiern es. ja, ich weiß, alles klischee und jetzt kommt mir der nächste mit pinkbike-comments, die das ganze widerlegen. aber im grunde ist es doch so. hier wird meistens nur gemeckert, wenn's was neues gibt und auf die industrie geschimpft. am ende kaufen es dann aber doch alle.
anderswo ist man da weniger heuchlerisch. aber hier hat natürlich niemand was mit konsum und der bösen industrie zu tun, beeinflussen lässt sich schon gar keiner.


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> ..., beeinflussen lässt sich schon gar keiner.


Richtig!

Wessen Zweitaccount bist Du?


----------



## Su1dakra (10. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> so viel gelaber hier und nix kommt bei rum. da lob ich mir die amis. die sind einfach nur "stoked" wenn irgendwas neues auf den markt kommt und feiern es. ja, ich weiß, alles klischee und jetzt kommt mir der nächste mit pinkbike-comments, die das ganze widerlegen. aber im grunde ist es doch so. hier wird meistens nur gemeckert, wenn's was neues gibt und auf die industrie geschimpft. am ende kaufen es dann aber doch alle.
> anderswo ist man da weniger heuchlerisch. aber hier hat natürlich niemand was mit konsum und der bösen industrie zu tun, beeinflussen lässt sich schon gar keiner.


Die Amis kaufen aber auch cholesterinfreies Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> so viel gelaber hier und nix kommt bei rum. da lob ich mir die amis. die sind einfach nur "stoked" wenn irgendwas neues auf den markt kommt und feiern es. ja, ich weiß, alles klischee und jetzt kommt mir der nächste mit pinkbike-comments, die das ganze widerlegen. aber im grunde ist es doch so. hier wird meistens nur gemeckert, wenn's was neues gibt und auf die industrie geschimpft. am ende kaufen es dann aber doch alle.
> anderswo ist man da weniger heuchlerisch. aber hier hat natürlich niemand was mit konsum und der bösen industrie zu tun, beeinflussen lässt sich schon gar keiner.



Bis jetzt das beste Argument! Die Amis freuen sich nen Ast, wenn was Neues auf den Markt kommt! Und wir alle wissen ja, was aus Ami-Land kommt ist def gut! (Achtung Client: Ironie)

Wenn bei dem Gelaber nix rum kommt, dann tu uns den Gefallen und laber halt net mit


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Dezember 2013)

Die Amerikaner sind doch eh nur ein Negativbeispiel, und zwar in absolut jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

hätt ich fast vergessen: Dinge kritiklos zu schlucken, ist def the amircan way of life


----------



## Gummihammer (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Wenn bei dem Gelaber nix rum kommt, dann tu uns den Gefallen und laber halt net mit



wieso? damit das auch so bleibt?


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Und wir alle wissen ja, was aus Ami-Land kommt ist def gut!
> 
> ...


Ich sehe die Ironietaste nicht oder meinst Du das ernst??


----------



## Ducsasch (10. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> so viel gelaber hier und nix kommt bei rum. da lob ich mir die amis. die sind einfach nur "stoked" wenn irgendwas neues auf den markt kommt und feiern es. ja, ich weiß, alles klischee und jetzt kommt mir der nächste mit pinkbike-comments, die das ganze widerlegen. aber im grunde ist es doch so. hier wird meistens nur gemeckert, wenn's was neues gibt und auf die industrie geschimpft. am ende kaufen es dann aber doch alle.
> anderswo ist man da weniger heuchlerisch. aber hier hat natürlich niemand was mit konsum und der bösen industrie zu tun, beeinflussen lässt sich schon gar keiner.



Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Ironietaste nicht oder meinst Du das ernst??



na dann denk mal scharf nach


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> Weil sich findige Marketingstrategen überlegt haben, wie sie Euch mehr Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen können.
> 
> Hierzu schafft man Bedürfnisse, die es bislang nicht gab. Dazu gehört Euch weiszumachen, dass 26er wo auch immer unfahrbar sind. Und da sich 29er nicht durchgesetzt haben, verkauft man Euch nun die Zwischengrösse als das Nonplusultra ...
> 
> ...



Ich will ja kein 29er oder 650B ich will 26er mit schnellspannern und normalen 1 1/8" Gabelschaft Durchmesser

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Gummihammer (10. Dezember 2013)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum!


 
das war eigentlich eher auf die allgemeinheit bezogen bzw. deutschland und nicht allein auf die fahrradindustrie. aber hier fühlt man sich ja scheinbar schnell angegriffen, wie man an solchen kommentaren sehen kann 





> Wessen Zweitaccount bist Du?


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> na dann denk mal scharf nach


Ich kann scharf essen aber nicht scharf denken; oder brennt es bei Dir beim denken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> das war eigentlich eher auf die allgemeinheit bezogen bzw. deutschland und nicht allein auf die fahrradindustrie. aber hier fühlt man sich ja scheinbar schnell angegriffen, wie man an solchen kommentaren sehen kann



Dann mel Dich doch in nem amerikanischen Forum an 

Good Bye!!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Ich kann scharf es aber nicht scharf denken; oder brennt es bei Dir beim denken?


  Nee, nur manchmal beim lesen


----------



## Gummihammer (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Dann mel Dich doch in nem amerikanischen Forum an
> 
> Good Bye!!



Wahnsinns Idee! Aber hier abmelden, wo ich hier doch so tolle Ratschläge, wie die deinen bekomme?


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> ...


Du musst für die Nutzung meines geistigen Eigentums -mein Zitat- zukünftig eine monatliche Entschädigung zahlen; sagen wir 1000 .


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Nee, nur manchmal beim lesen


Huiiii, da hat "essen" doch das "sen" vergessen!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

@client: Hab meinen Beitrag für Dich geändert ;-)

vgl. S. 52


----------



## Gummihammer (10. Dezember 2013)

client schrieb:


> Du musst für die Nutzung meines geistigen Eigentums -mein Zitat- zukünftig eine monatliche Entschädigung zahlen; sagen wir 1000 .



pfft, forenstandard spruch und dann noch geld verlangen. und überhaupt: geistiges eigentum? lehn dich mal nicht zu weit aus dem fenster.

als nächstes erhebst du anspruch auf "sind schon wieder ferien"


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> @_client_: Hab meinen Beitrag für Dich geändert ;-)
> 
> vgl. S. 52



Oh wie nett.
Danke.


----------



## client (10. Dezember 2013)

Gummihammer schrieb:


> "sind schon wieder ferien"


Ja, ab Samstag; SONNE und WARM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Dezember 2013)

Helfe wo ich kann


----------



## Jocki (10. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Tja Jocki, ich hab sogar gehört, dass schonmal jemand mit nem 26er berghoch gefahren sein soll... Kann aber auch ein Gerücht sein



Tja ich bin von 1996 bis 2009 primär mit 26" (Trek 8000, Kona Dawg Deluxe, Giant Reign, Ibis Mojo)bergauf und bergab gefahren. Habe aber immer wieder festgestellt, daß ich mit meinem Querrad (Cyclocross) Anstiege bequem hochgetreten bin an denen ich mit dem 26er verzweifelt nach Traktion gesucht habe. Dann bin ich zwei Jahre lang 29er (Ragley TD-1 , Salsa Horsethief) und 26er parallel gefahren, inzwischen fahr ich 29er , Fatty und 650b parallel. Letzteres aber nur weil im Fanes einfach kein 29er Laufrad platz hat.

Ich bin völlig eurer Meinung, dass ein 26er einfach flotter ums Eck geht und 180mm Federweg +26er Laufrad mehr wegbügelt als 140mm + 29er Laufrad, die kleineren Laufräder beschleunigen auch schneller.

Aber ich als Durchschnittsfahrer, bin weder in der Lage 180mm Federweg an seine Grenzen zu bringen, noch 3-4 h lang im CC-Modus aus Kurven herauszusprinten, mal ganz abgesehen davon, das die Trails bei denen ich mich dynamisch von Anlieger zu Anlieger katapultiere  hier eher rar gesät sind und wenn ich dergleichen im Rennmodus befahre ich mich bei anderen Naturgenießern ziemlich unbeliebt mache.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, brauch ich ein Bike welches möglichst gut und bequem bergauf zu treten ist, viel Traktion bietet und Bergab viel Sicherheit vermittelt. Extrem viel Federweg ist eher kontraproduktiv, da ich die zu erreichenden Geschwindigkeiten eh nicht beherrsche.

Diesen Kompromiss kriegt man meiner Erfahrung nach mit einem 29er einfach besser hin wie mit einem 26er. 

P.S. Das "beste" Bike das ich besessen habe war das Salsa Horsethief. Nach Forumsmaßstab eine Krücke, da extrem lange Kettenstreben, große Laufräder, komisches Hinterbaukonzept und zu steiler Lenkwinkel. Aber das Ding hat auf jeden Trail und Terrain Spaß gemacht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Dezember 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Ist an einer 165er etwas schlechtes?



Es gibt Leute die einen mehr oder weniger deutlichen Unterschied spüren was die Hebelkraftübertragung beim Hochkurbeln angeht.
Aber bisher bin ich noch überall auch ohne längere Schiebepassagen rauf gekommen trotz Totem, Baron, 1-fach Antrieb und 165mm Kurbel


----------



## RetroRider (11. Dezember 2013)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> [...] Steckachsmasse.
> [...]



Was ist denn an Achsmasse so schlimm? Ist doch nicht mal rotierende Masse.



baumschubser schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner sind doch eh nur ein Negativbeispiel, und zwar in absolut jeder Hinsicht.



Am Dienstag schon Stammtischparolen?


----------



## siq (11. Dezember 2013)

mal noch was Witziges zu dem Thema
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664096


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (11. Dezember 2013)

siq schrieb:


> mal noch was Witziges zu dem Thema
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664096




Hab´s schon gesehen. Echt beeindruckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Enduro und würde da grundsätzlich auch 26" bevorzugen. Aber ich hab wiederum auch keine Lust 3000 für ein Bike zu zahlen wo ich mich dann in in ein paar Jahren ärgere weil es z.B. keinen brauchbaren Reifen mehr gibt. 

Die Vorgehensweise der Hersteller die jetzt die 26er im Eiltempo aus dem Programm werfen finde ich perönlich schlicht und ergreifend zum Kotzen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (12. Dezember 2013)

Keine Panik! Ersatzteile wird es noch lange geben. Zum einen, da ja auch noch vereinzelt 26`` im Angebot sind und zum anderen da aktuell sicherlich noch mehr 26`` im Umlauf sind. Zudem dürfte es bspw. Schwalbe egal sein, welche Reifengröße sie verkaufen.

Bin aktuell auch am überlegen, mir das canyon nerve al+ zu schießen. Selbstredend in 26``. Habe null Bedenken wegen Ersatzteilen, vor allem nicht wegen der Reifen.

Außerdem scheint zumindest hier im Forum die Stimmung gegen die Abschaffung unserer geliebter 26er ziemliche Wellen zu schlagen. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn man in zwei drei Jahren (wieder) die Vorteile von 26`` (entdeckt)!


----------



## Ducsasch (12. Dezember 2013)

Meine Rede!

Vielleicht kommen dann aber auch 25er auf den Markt, wegen unschlagbarer Handlingvorteile und mehr Federwegoptionen ...


----------



## Edged (12. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Außerdem scheint zumindest hier im Forum die Stimmung gegen die Abschaffung unserer geliebter 26er ziemliche Wellen zu schlagen.


Nicht nur hier im Forum. Geh mal zu Deinem Händler um die Ecke. Die reagieren recht angefressen, wenn jemand 26" nachfragt ...


----------



## MTB_Django (12. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Nicht nur hier im Forum. Geh mal zu Deinem Händler um die Ecke. Die reagieren recht angefressen, wenn jemand 26" nachfragt ...



In der bekannten Mountainbike-Kleinstadt Kirchzarten war ich mal bei einem Autohändler, der auch einen Bikeshop angeschlossen hat.
Der Händler erzählte mir, dass 29" bei ihm eher Ladenhüter sind.
Er hatte 2 29" Rotwilde gehabt, sonst verkauft er meistens Giant. 
Die hatte er dann mehr in 27,5". Aber jedenfalls sagte er auch, dass seine Kunden am Schwarzwald partout nur 26" haben wollen.

Müsste mal zu jedem Händler fahren und fragen wie es da ist. Könnte jeder mal machen um herauszufinden was am meisten verkauft wird.


----------



## cemetery (12. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem ja mehr ein anderes. Wenn bei dem Händler 3 Grössen stehen wird der sicher noch viel in 26" verkaufen. Aber wenn da nur noch 27,5" steht weil von den Herstellern kein neues 26" mehr kommt sieht die Sache gleich wieder anders aus. 

Ich hab ja selbst aktuell ein 29er Hardtail und ich wollte da auch kein 26er, aber das ist auch für einen völlig anderen Einsatz zweck. Fürs Enduro wäre mir 26 dann doch lieber.


----------



## Gummihammer (12. Dezember 2013)

an alle fundamentalisten: geht zu so vielen händlern, wie möglich. auch wenn ihr gar kein neues bike braucht, fragt nach 26ern und seid dann entrüstet über das geringe angebot. so simuliert eine überhöhte nachfrage. das ist statistisch der einzige weg, denn jeder unerfahrene neukäufer wird sich eh ein 29" oder 27,5" aufschwatzen lassen. hinterher heisst es dann: die kunden wollen kein 26" mehr.


----------



## MTB_Django (12. Dezember 2013)

Der Gummihammer Haudrauf hat insofern auch recht. Einfach draufhauen und und gut ist. *Bamm* "ICH WILL EIN 26"-BIKE!" Und den Händler zur Verzweiflung bringen.


----------



## cemetery (12. Dezember 2013)

Und am besten gleich noch ein paar Mails an die ganzen Hersteller hinterher und gezielt bei 650B Modellen nachfragen wann da endlich eine 26" Variante erscheint.


----------



## Edged (12. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> ___ und gezielt bei 650B Modellen nachfragen wann da endlich eine 26" Variante erscheint.


_________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich persönlich würde mir auch keine sorge machen um Ersatzteil Versorgung machen, weil das einzige was spezifisch für 26" ist sind Laufräder, Reifen und Gabeln wobei in der Regel nur zweiteres ein wirklich es Verschleiß teil ist der Rest ist von der Laufrad Größe unabhängig

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## bronks (12. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> ... das einzige was spezifisch für 26" ist sind Laufräder, Reifen und Gabeln wobei in der Regel nur zweiteres ein wirklich es Verschleiß teil ist der Rest ist von der Laufrad Größe unabhängig ...


Rahmen sind auch von der Laufradgröße abhängig und der Verschleiß war dieses Jahr beim mir recht hoch.


----------



## cemetery (12. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir auch keine sorge machen um Ersatzteil Versorgung machen, weil das einzige was spezifisch für 26" ist sind Laufräder, Reifen und Gabeln wobei in der Regel nur zweiteres ein wirklich es Verschleiß teil ist der Rest ist von der Laufrad Größe unabhängig
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Die 26er Reifen wirst in jedem Fall auch noch in Jahren bekommen. Aber wenn die Hersteller jetzt im Eilgang komplett auf 650B umstellen ist die Frage was du dann noch bekommst und wieviel du letztlich dafür mehr zahlen musst. Entweder bekommst neue Modelle dann gar nicht mehr oder die Reifenhersteller lassen sich das dann fürstlich bezahlen. 

Klar, ist nur Theorie und ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung das sie richtig schön auf die Schnauze fliegen.


----------



## veganpunk (13. Dezember 2013)

Holgi schrieb:


> muss sich das "sechsundzwanzig" Mag jetzt eigentlich umbennen


Schriftzug finde ich nicht so passend. Dann halt nur noch die DIRT 

Am 17.12 die Dirt 06 und am 18.12 die dt. Dirt 100.



cemetery schrieb:


> Und am besten gleich noch ein paar Mails an die ganzen Hersteller hinterher und gezielt bei 650B Modellen nachfragen wann da endlich eine 26" Variante erscheint.


das sollten alle machen! Bei 650B oder größer hätte ich Angst um meine LR. Und das Gewicht erst! Ha, ich kauf mir ein BMX


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Dezember 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Rahmen sind auch von der Laufradgröße abhängig und der Verschleiß war dieses Jahr beim mir recht hoch.



Okay aber das ist jetzt ehr die Ausnahme. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## agadir (13. Dezember 2013)

siq schrieb:


> mal noch was Witziges zu dem Thema
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=664096



Hi,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat ein Trekking-Reifen einen ganz ähnlichen Reifenumfang (und damit Durchmesser) wie ein dicker 26" MTB-Reifen, nämlich ~2.100 mm.

Kein Wunder, dass der Jung' damit so gut fahren kann ;-)

Stephan


----------



## schoeppi (13. Dezember 2013)

Also gut, jetzt ists endgültig passiert.

Bitte den Tread umbenennen in "militanter 26er Fanclub"! 

Vorschläge für Mottos: Schlagt die 29er wo ihr sie seht!
                               und
                               Nur ein geschrottetes 650b ist ein gutes 650b!


----------



## Flanger (13. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Also gut, jetzt ists endgültig passiert.
> 
> Bitte den Tread umbenennen in "militanter 26er Fanclub"!
> 
> ...







Nun die 26 Fanbase hechelt nicht jedem Trend hinten nach, sondern machen das biken aus Spaß und müssen nicht jede runde mit der Stoppuhr fahren und wissen dass Zeiten nicht von einem Rad abhängen sondern von den Beinen!!


Dass du Natürlich genau der richtige Kunde für die Radindustrie bist beweist du in so ziemlich allen Treads! 
Du musst immer wieder anmerken wie voll deine Garage nicht ist, was für tolle Bikes dein Sohn hat wie viel Geld du verdienst und dass du dir deshalb so tolle Bikes leisten kannst, dass deine Zeiten mit 29ern einfach noch dicker sind und überhaupt deine Eier die Größten von ganz Deutschland sind! 


Du bist der Parade Konsument, nix für ungut, ich kenn dich nicht persönlich, aber übers Internet vermittelst du mir genau dieses Bild!


----------



## schoeppi (13. Dezember 2013)

Flanger schrieb:


> Du bist der Parade Konsument, nix für ungut, ich kenn dich nicht persönlich, aber übers Internet vermittelst du mir genau dieses Bild!



Gumma da, so kann der Eindruck täuschen! 

In ganz vielen Punkten hast du aber recht.
Z. Bsp. sind es in erster Linie die Beine die über Zeiten entscheiden, nicht das Rad.
Aber die gleichen Beine auf verschiedenen Rädern, was entscheidet dann?

Auch hast du völlig recht, meine Garage ist nicht voll, könnte voller sein!  

Die Bikes meines Juniors sind toll, stimmt auch.
Und das sieht man in den Treads wo es genau darum geht, nach sowas gefragt wird und andere das Gleiche machen.
Treads für die Leute, die Spass dran haben ihrem Nachwuchs tolle Bikes zu bauen und sich gerne anschauen was die anderen da treiben.

Das irgendwo steht wieviel Geld ich verdiene ist mir aber neu.
Da muss ich mal die Suchfunktion nutzen und dringend löschen, wär ja peinlich! 

Ob meine Eier die Grössten von ganz Deutschland sind kann ich nicht sicher sagen.
Gibts da ein Tread für?
Müsste ich mal gucken....



Abgesehen von all dem war meine Bemerkung zum militanten 26er-Titel
eher lustig gemeint. Daher auch das Smilie! Das da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt chillt doch mal beide es geht nicht um die Fahrrad Garage oder euren Verdienst. Achja wenn ihr Eier zwischen den Beinen habt dann sucht den Arzt eures Vertrauens auf.  

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## cemetery (13. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Vorschläge für Mottos: Schlagt die 29er wo ihr sie seht!



Mann muss ja jetzt nicht übertreiben. Ich fahr auch ein 29er Hardtail. Zum Kilometer schruppen auf der Waldautobahn mit der Optionen auch mal einen leichten Singletrail zu fahren wo ich nicht sonderlich wendig sein muss und auch keine so fluffige Beschleunigung brauche wollte ich nicht gegen ein 26er tauschen. 

Aber beim Enduro sind die Anforderungen auch ganz andere. Deshalb bin ich auch ganz klar gegen die krampfhafte Verdrängung von 26".

Das 26" und 29" gut auch nebeneinander funktioniert haben die letzten Jahre ja schon gezeigt. Dafür sind sie auch einfach zu verschieden. 27,5 kann dagegen nichts nennenswert besser aber erbt von allem noch ein paar Schwächen. Das ist einfach komplett sinnfrei.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Dezember 2013)

;-) Leute setzt euch aufs Rad und gut ist egal ob 26,650b ,oder 29 aber so wird das doch nix .....


----------



## schoeppi (13. Dezember 2013)

Eins wird sicher interessant.

Das I-Net vergisst ja nicht.

Und den Tread hier wird man auch noch in 3-4-5 Jahren nachlesen können.

Wird bestimmt spannend die dann herrschende Realität mit den Prognosen und Meinungen
von heute zu vergleichen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (13. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Eins wird sicher interessant.
> 
> Das I-Net vergisst ja nicht.
> 
> ...




Find ich auch! 

Ich hab es zwar schon 723 mal gesagt, aber Wiederholung erhöht ja bekanntermaßen die Lernwahrscheinlichkeit

Ich hab 0,0 gegen 29er oder 650 a, b und c!!! Ich persönlich fahre aber lieber 26´´. 

Was die Diskussionen, übrigens nicht allein in diesem Thread, zeigen, denken viele ebenso und möchten auch weiterhin 26´´ fahren. Künftig wird die Auswahl aber schwierig, wenn man sich ein neues Radel anschaffen will und das (ganz vorsichtig formuliert) ärgert mich schon gewaltig. Vor 20 Jahren als unser Lieblingssportgerät den Einzug in heimige Gefillde gefunden hat, gab es ja auch noch beide Laufradgrößen (damals allerdings noch als 28´´ bezeichnet, was es ja auch besser trifft) und 26´´ hat sich durchgesetzt. Für mich nicht ganz grundlos.

Ich finde es gut, dass die Proteste aus dem Forum auch den Weg in verschiedene Beiträge auf mtb-news gefunden haben. Prinzipiell bin ich für eine breite Auswahl an 26er, 29ern und von mir aus auch an 27,5`.

Ich bin aber absolut gegen eine einseitige Verherrlichung! Das tut dem Sport generell nicht gut!


----------



## RetroRider (13. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> [...] (damals allerdings noch als 28´´ bezeichnet, was es ja auch besser trifft) [...]



Nö. Die Angabe zum Reifenaußendurchmesser beschreibt den Reifeninnendurchmesser und die Reifenhöhe immer gleich schlecht: nämlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (13. Dezember 2013)

Trotzdem gleicher Felgendurchmesser, wie damals. Allein der Begriff is neu.


----------



## RetroRider (13. Dezember 2013)

Das Reifenaußenmaß ist *kein* Begriff für das Felgenmaß. Das Felgenmaß bzw. das Reifensitzmaß ist ein Begriff für das Felgenmaß.


----------



## Edged (13. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das Reifenaußenmaß ist *kein* Begriff für das Felgenmaß. Das Felgenmaß bzw. das Reifensitzmaß ist ein Begriff für das Felgenmaß.


Hilft uns das jetzt?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (13. Dezember 2013)

Nö


----------



## cemetery (13. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hab 0,0 gegen 29er oder 650 a, b und c!!! ... Prinzipiell bin ich für eine breite Auswahl an 26er, 29ern und von mir aus auch an 27,5`...
> 
> Ich bin aber absolut gegen eine einseitige Verherrlichung! Das tut dem Sport generell nicht gut!



Das würde ich sofort so unterschreiben 

Jedes hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und genau so hat es Befürworter und Gegner. Wenn 650B einfach nur eine Ergänzung zu 26"/29" wäre und mir als Kunde weiterhin die Wahl bleibt spricht da auch grundsätzlich nichts dagegen. Aber davon ist diese rein von Profitgier getriebene Expressverdrängung der 26er durch die Bike-Hersteller weit entfernt. Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund warum sich viele zurecht darüber aufregen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde das auch wichtig zu betonen. Ich finde die Grabenkämpfe zwischen den einzelnen "Laufradfetischisten" eher kontraproduktiv. Jeder soll sich selbst entscheiden dürfen was er fahren möchte. Und da kann doch auch kein 29er Liebhaber was gegen haben!

Allerdings stört es mich, wenn 26er grundsätzlich als altmodisch gelten. Übersehen wird hierbei die jahrelange Entwiklung in leichte, steife und stabile Laufräder.

Ich hoffe, dass die aktuellen Widerstände auch von Herstellen registriert werden, vielleicht sogar mal von einer Bikebravo aufgenommen wird. OK, ist vielleicht etwas naiv, ich glaube aber immer noch an das Gute 

Allerdings sind auch viele Käufer verunsichert: Wie geht es mit den Laufrädern weiter, soll ich an diesem Punkt der "Neuentwicklung" schon einsteigen. Wie entwickeln sich auch Rahmen, Gabeln ...
War neulich erst bei meinem Händler, der mir erzählt hat, dass das Geschäft mit den Auslaufmodellen noch nie so schleppend gelaufen ist. Da ich nicht glaube, dass das ein Einzelfall ist, kann es genauso gut sein, dass die viel gescholltene Bikeindustrie sich ein Eigentor geschossen hat.Das Giant jetzt das Mittelmaß (27,5``) so hypte, feuert diese generelle Verunsicherung noch an!


----------



## cemetery (13. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind auch viele Käufer verunsichert: Wie geht es mit den Laufrädern weiter, soll ich an diesem Punkt der "Neuentwicklung" schon einsteigen. Wie entwickeln sich auch Rahmen, Gabeln ...



Das bekommt aber nur der interessierte Kreis der Käufer wirklich mit. Ich habe im Frühjahr auch lange überlegt ob es ein 29er oder ein 26er Hardtail wird. Der erste Eindruck der mir dabei überall vermittelt wurde war der das 29" alles besser kann. Erst nachdem ich mich noch mehr in das Thema eingelesen hatte kamen auch noch die ganzen Nachteile ans Licht. Es wurde dann zwar dann letzten Endes trotzdem ein 29er aber erst nachdem ich die Vor- und Nachteile kannte und diese so bei der Entscheidung auch berücksichtigen konnte. 

Deshalb denke ich auch das vielen potentiellen Käufern ein 27,5" aufgeschwatzt wird in dem man dieses in den Himmel lobt und gleichzeitig 26" zu unrecht schlecht geredet werden. Nur die wenigsten werden sich dann noch weiter damit befassen und schon gibt es einen 27,5" Fahrer mehr...


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Dezember 2013)

Welche Nachteile waren oder sind das ?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Welche Nachteile waren oder sind das ?



Trägheit, Gewicht und Steifigkeit und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack das design 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ah Gewicht sicher nicht bzw kommt es drauf an aber ein 29 unter 10 kg ist kein Hexen Werk ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Ah Gewicht sicher nicht bzw kommt es drauf an aber ein 29 unter 10 kg ist kein Hexen Werk ,



Ist richtig aber das gleiche in 26" wird immer weniger wiegen. Wenn es den selben Rahmen, Gabel und die selben Komponenten hat.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (13. Dezember 2013)

unter 8 kg habe ich noch kein 26 gesehen


----------



## cemetery (13. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> *Trägheit, Gewicht *und Steifigkeit und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack das design



Die beiden sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wenn selbst nicht zu den Fliegengewichten gehört und halbwegs stabile Laufräder braucht sind diese natürlich gleich mal deutlich schwerer als ein vergleichbares 26er. Zu allem Überfluss ist das Gewicht dann auch noch weiter vom Mittelpunkt entfernt. Wenn sie mal rollen ist das kein großer Nachteil mehr, aber bis sie mal rollen sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Ein 26er ist beim Sprint einfach etwas spritziger. 

Was das Design angeht. Bei meinem 22" Rahmen sieht das eigentlich sehr stimmig aus. Bei einem 16" Rahmen will das Gesamtbild hingegen so gar nicht passen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> unter 8 kg habe ich noch kein 26 gesehen



Aber ein 29er oder was?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB_Django (14. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> unter 8 kg habe ich noch kein 26 gesehen



Doch. Ich habe mal gelesen dass Storck anno 2004 ein 6200g leichtes Mountainbike auf die Eurobike gebracht hat. 
Und letztens habe ich in einer Bikebravo namens Mountainbike wieder ein Storck mit 7,6 kg oder so ähnlich gesehen.

Beides 26" wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

Allerdings habe ich noch kein <8 kg Bike in 29" gesehen.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfZylC-n4qE"]Cotic Bikes presents 26 ain't dead - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Edged (15. Dezember 2013)

Jaja, ist ja gut. Der Film ist hier im Fred bereits für den Os*k*ar nominiert.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Jaja, ist ja gut. Der Film ist hier im Fred bereits für den Os*k*ar nominiert.




und zwar zurecht


----------



## Holgi (16. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ist richtig aber das gleiche in 26" wird immer weniger wiegen. Wenn es den selben Rahmen, Gabel und die selben Komponenten hat.



Moment, ist vollkommen egal, nach den 26"ern hat die Bike ja auch gleich den Leichtbau begraben.

Ich hörte Karpiel bringt auch schon ein Armageddon 2 mit 3 Dämpfern 29" SUN Doublewide (jetzt 1,5Kg/Felge) oder war es Tripplewide ? SupermegaMonster mit 400mm Federweg... Viel hilft wieder viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt erst mal für den Klassenerhalt ein 26" bestellt


----------



## Edged (17. Dezember 2013)

Gestern 'ne Tour mit 'nem Kollegen gemacht. Der hat ein neues 29"er HT.
Wir haben dann mal getauscht und jetzt ist er von meinem 26"-Fully voll angefixt. 

Das Feeling auf seinem 29"er ging schon stark Richtung Treckingbike. Geländegängig war es schon aber die Richtung ist schon klar - ne ...
Nach dieser Erfahrung ist bei mir bestätigt, dass die Welt 29"er genauso nötig braucht wie Eierköpfer. 
O.k., das 29er war mir 'ne Nummer zu groß.


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

29" HT Vs. 26" Fully ... dann hat er einfach generell schon das falsche gekauft unabhängig von der Laufradgrösse. 29" mag zwar Richtung Trekking gehen ist aber doch wieder irgendwie ganz was anderes.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Trägheit, Gewicht und Steifigkeit und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack das design
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Hier wäre mal so ein Beispiel.
Träge, schwer und nicht wirklich hübsch:




 @Edged: sei froh das er ein HT hatte.
Bei nem 29er Fully hätte das mit dem anfixen nämlich nicht funktioniert.
Und du hättest am Ende noch zugeben müssen das sowas besser fährt.
(Neee, nieeee, auf gar keinen Fall!!! )


----------



## jonalisa (17. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hier wäre mal so ein Beispiel.
> Träge, schwer und nicht wirklich hübsch:



Träger als ein 26" Bike: Ja
Schwerer als ein 26" Bike: Ja
und in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich hübsch!!!

Was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Träger als ein 26" Bike: Ja
> Schwerer als ein 26" Bike: Ja
> und in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich hübsch!!!
> 
> Was machen wir jetzt?



Nix! Alles gut! 

Besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (17. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Besser ?



na die Reifen, jedenfalls ganz sicher


----------



## Edged (17. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @_Edged_: sei froh das er ein HT hatte.
> Bei nem 29er Fully hätte das mit dem anfixen nämlich nicht funktioniert.
> Und du hättest am Ende noch zugeben müssen das sowas besser fährt.
> (Neee, nieeee, auf gar keinen Fall!!! )


Hör mal: Ich fahre ein Liteville! 
Da stellt sich die Frage garnicht erst. 







schoeppi schrieb:


> Nix! Alles gut!
> 
> Besser?


Im direkten Vergleich: *Ja.*


----------



## bronks (17. Dezember 2013)

siq schrieb:


> na die Reifen, jedenfalls ganz sicher


Auf den Reifen steht "Rassenkönig"


----------



## siq (17. Dezember 2013)

aber nur wenn's Bike steht. Wenn Du das beim Fahren lesen kannst, bist Du wohl zu langsam


----------



## Muckymu (17. Dezember 2013)

Sportwagen oder Geländewagen?
Rennrad oder Mountainbike?
26Zoll oder 29Zoll?


Ich mit meinen 1,92m sehe auf meinem 26Zoll etwas lustig aus (seit es den Vergleich mit 29" gibt).
Abgesehen von der Optik ist es für mich ganz einfach.
Lang, technisch schwierig, ohne Zeitdruck = 26 Zoll Vollgefedert
Marathon = 29 Zoll Hardtail

Habt ihr denn nur ein Paar Schuhe?


----------



## bikefreak32791 (17. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Aber ein 29er oder was?
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben


 

Jup zB.das Stevens Sonar SL-R 7,7 kg


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Jup zB.das Stevens Sonar SL-R 7,7 kg



Mag ja sein aber es ist schwachsinnig zu sagen es gäbe keine leichten 26er 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## bikefreak32791 (17. Dezember 2013)

wo habe ich das gesagt ? Es ist falsch und so stand es dort es gibt keine leichten 29er lesen ;-)


----------



## bikefreak32791 (17. Dezember 2013)

Oder anders gesagt dein 26 er gehört schon mit zu den schweren mit 13 kg


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt dein 26 er gehört schon mit zu den schweren mit 13 kg



Klar ist mein Acid it 13 kg keine leicht Gewicht. Was ja nicht heißt das es nicht leichter ist so wiegt das 2013er Acid einen halben kg mehr

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ich mit meinen 1,92m sehe auf meinem 26Zoll etwas lustig aus (seit es den Vergleich mit 29" gibt).
> Abgesehen von der Optik ist es für mich ganz einfach.
> Lang, technisch schwierig, ohne Zeitdruck = 26 Zoll Vollgefedert
> Marathon = 29 Zoll Hardtail



Bin ich deiner Meinung. Ich bin auch 1,90 m und da sieht das 29er mit 22" Rahmen stimmiger aus als ein 26er. Umgekehrt muss ich auch immer lachen wenn ich ein 29er mit 16" Rahmen sehe.

Denke das die Kombination 29" Hardtail und 26" Fully für mich genau richtig ist. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Wartezeit überstehen bis das Fully geliefert wird.


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin Stolz auf mein 15kg Swoop. Soll mir mal einer davon fahren mit den 29er Leichtgewichten^^ 

"Und es kommt doch auf die Größe an" Muuahh 

Ne Spaß bei Seite, Wenn ich Ballern will fahre ich mein 26er Swoop und wenn ich den Flachlandtiroler spiele dann mein 29er Race!


----------



## siq (17. Dezember 2013)

und ich muss immer lachen wenn man prall aufgepumpte schmale klotzsteife 29er Reifen mit adäquat tief aufgepumpten anständigen voluminösen 26er Reifen vergleicht. Aber gut, da hat ja jeder so seine Vorlieben und Beeinflussungsschwelle.


----------



## jonalisa (17. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> unter 8 kg habe ich noch kein 26 gesehen



Ich verstehe dich nicht, liegt aber wohl an meinem Intellekt!
Möchtest du es mir erklären als ob ich ein 5 Jahre altes Kind wäre?



bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> wo habe ich das gesagt ? Es ist falsch und so stand es dort es gibt keine leichten 29er lesen ;-)



Bitte was?

Don't feed the troll, sag ich da nur.
 @schoeppi:

Würde ich so nicht vergleichen, da die Ausstattungen bzw. Komponenten in keinem Verhältnis zueinander stehen.
Das 26er gefällt mir übrigens farblich auch nicht, was aber reine Geschmackssache ist. Mit den langen Barends und dem Vorbau kommt es zudem recht oldschoolmäßig daher.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2013)

siq schrieb:


> und ich muss immer lachen wenn man prall aufgepumpte schmale klotzsteife 29er Reifen mit adäquat tief aufgepumpten anständigen voluminösen 26er Reifen vergleicht. Aber gut, da hat ja jeder so seine Vorlieben und Beeinflussungsschwelle.



Wer haten das gemacht?

   @jonalisa:

die Bar Ends sind an sich eher kurz (85mm), liegt wohl an der Perspektive. 
Was ist an dem Vorbau Old-School? Ist doch ein ganz normaler Vorbau. Übrigens der Gleiche wie an dem 29er.

Aber es ging ja eh hauptsächlich um die Proportionen 26er Stumpi zu 29er Stumpi, oder?


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

siq schrieb:


> und ich muss immer lachen wenn man prall aufgepumpte schmale klotzsteife 29er Reifen mit adäquat tief aufgepumpten anständigen voluminösen 26er Reifen vergleicht.



Die Leute würden vermutlich auch einen 26er Reifen Vollballern bis ans Limit. Viele meiner Arbeitskollegen, allesamt 26er Fahrer, haben mir auch was von mindestens 3 bar erzählt 

Ich fahre im 29er Hardtail aktuell adäquate 1,8-2 bar und kann mir gar nicht vorstellen da mehr zu fahren.


----------



## siq (17. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wer haten das gemacht?



der überwiegende Anteil der Neo 29er User die ich kenne. Aber schon richtig, ein Teil von denen vergleicht wirklich auch mit ihren alten ebenfalls prall aufgepumpten 26ern. 

Was mich bei dieser Felgenringgrössendiskussion (und nichts anderes ist das eigentlich) anödet, ist dass man den wichtigsten Faktor in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt, nämlich den Reifen selbst zusammen mit dessen Setup mal völlig aussen vor lässt. Die Bravos haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet (Stichwort 29er ist per se einfach besser, 650b sowieso). 
Ob der Felgenring 559, 584 oder 622mm misst, ist zuerst einmal völlig egal. Wenn dann auch nur ein weiterer Parameter nicht passt, kann man eh komplett einpacken. Und wenn jetzt jemand trotzdem meint - mit egal welchem 3Bar 29er Bike - er sei besser unterwegs, dann muss man solche User halt in dem Glauben lassen. Aber das pysikalische Faktum ist nun mal ein komplett anderes.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (17. Dezember 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht, liegt aber wohl an meinem Intellekt!
> Möchtest du es mir erklären als ob ich ein ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RetroRider (17. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Die Leute würden vermutlich auch einen 26er Reifen Vollballern bis ans Limit. Viele meiner Arbeitskollegen, allesamt 26er Fahrer, haben mir auch was von mindestens 3 bar erzählt
> [...]



Wenigstens schadet es nicht Anderen, wenn man sich selbst die Freizeit unangenehmer macht. Im Gegensatz zum wirtschaftlichen Verzichtsfanatismus von uns Deutschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (17. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> was soll ich dir erklären? Das es falsch ist zu sagen 29er sind schwer ?


Hänge ein -er hinten dran, dann passt es.
Unter vergleichbaren Voraussetungen (und alles andere wäre schwachsinnig)wiegt sowohl der 29er, als auch der 27,5er eben mehr.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (17. Dezember 2013)

richtig naja fast


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Gut also es gibt je nach dem was man ausgeben will 29er die alles andere als schwer sind...



Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
Ein 29er ist bei gleichen Komponenten IMMER schwerer als das 26er Pendant.
Das ist kein blabla oder Spekulation, sondern einfach Physik oder von mir aus auch Mathematik.
Kleiner Felgendurchmesser+kürzere Speichen=weniger Masse=weniger Gewicht
Großer Felgendurchmesser+längere Speichen=mehr Masse=mehr Gewicht
Der Reifen spielt natürlich auch noch eine Rolle.
Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder einen 26er DH-Laufradsatz mit einem 29er high-end CC Fliegengewicht vergleichen, sonst wird's echt albern...


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum wirtschaftlichen Verzichtsfanatismus von uns Deutschen...



Kann das mal jemand übersetzen


----------



## Ducsasch (17. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> Ein 29er ist bei gleichen Komponenten IMMER schwerer als das 26er Pendant.
> Das ist kein blabla oder Spekulation, sondern einfach Physik oder von mir aus auch Mathematik.
> Kleiner Felgendurchmesser+kürzere Speichen=weniger Masse=weniger Gewicht
> ...



Da würde ich auch mal voll zustimmen!


----------



## bikefreak32791 (17. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> Ein 29er ist bei gleichen Komponenten IMMER schwerer als das 26er Pendant.
> Das ist kein blabla oder Spekulation, sondern einfach Physik oder von mir aus auch Mathematik.
> Kleiner Felgendurchmesser+kürzere Speichen=weniger Masse=weniger Gewicht
> ...


 
Es gibt keine 26 mehr ....damals war das so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (17. Dezember 2013)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn nur ein Paar Schuhe?



Ich hab mehrere Paar Schuhe...aber alle in der gleichen Größe.


----------



## Flanger (17. Dezember 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich hab mehrere Paar Schuhe...aber alle in der gleichen Größe.





Made my day!!!


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> Ein 29er ist bei gleichen Komponenten IMMER schwerer als das 26er Pendant.



Das wird ja wohl auch niemand ernsthaft bezweifeln.

Schwerer sind Gabel, Rahmen, Laufräder und Reifen.

Dabei gilt, jeh hochwertiger das Bike desto grösser der Vorteil fürs 26er.

Rund 500gr. sind es bei einem HT als Faustregel, gleiches mit gleichem verglichen.

Aber die Zahl macht auch deutlich für wen das von Belang sein könnte.

Dem Racer kommts drauf an ob sein Rad 8,9 oder 9,4kg wiegt.

Bei CubeFan1998s Acid ist dann vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so wichtig ob 13,1 fürs 26er oder 13,5 fürs 29er.


----------



## Glitscher (17. Dezember 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich hab mehrere Paar Schuhe...aber alle in der gleichen Größe.



Jap, trifft´s sehr gut. Verschiedene Zwecke, aber immer eine Größe...


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Jap, trifft´s sehr gut. Verschiedene Zwecke, aber immer eine Größe...



Nein, absolut nicht!

Normale Schuhe, Sportschuhe, Radschuhe, bis zu zwei Nummern Unterschied
bei mir!
Zumindest nominal.


----------



## RetroRider (17. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Kann das mal jemand übersetzen



Die Deutschen schnallen den Gürtel immer enger und verteilen immer mehr von Arbeit zu Kapital um. Das richtet im Diesseits nachweislich nur Schaden an, und trotzdem sind wir stolz drauf. Vielleicht gibt's ja im Jenseits eine Blohnung dafür.
Mit zu viel Reifendruck rumhoppeln macht ebenfalls das Leben unangenehmer, obwohl im Diesseits kein vernünftiger Grund dafür zu erkennen ist. (Gut - die Seitenwände halten länger.)


----------



## Ducsasch (17. Dezember 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 26 mehr ....damals war das so



Dafür das es keine 26er mehr gibt fahren hier jede Menge rum!


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Deutschen schnallen den Gürtel immer enger und verteilen immer mehr von Arbeit zu Kapital um. Das richtet im Diesseits nachweislich nur Schaden an, und trotzdem sind wir stolz drauf.



Heisst konkret was?


----------



## RetroRider (17. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Heisst konkret was?



Wenn du meinen Benutzernamen anklickst, kannst du meine Homepage besuchen, statt von mir hier Lehrbücherweise Offtopic-Beiträge zu erwarten.
Kurzfassung:
Daß seit 1996 die Löhne in D Nichts mehr von Produktivitätszuwächsen abbekommen, sollte einem mündigen Wähler bekannt sein.
Umverteilung von Arbeit zu Kapital -> Ausfall von Investitionsmöglichkeiten bei wachsender Nachfrage nach Investitionsmöglichkeiten -> Finanzkrise.
Inflationsziel des Euro durch Lohndumping einseitig unterboten -> Eurokrise.


----------



## Glitscher (17. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nein, absolut nicht!
> 
> Normale Schuhe, Sportschuhe, Radschuhe, bis zu zwei Nummern Unterschied
> bei mir!
> Zumindest nominal.



Ok, auf den ersten Blick ja. Aber, wenn du sagen wir normal 45 hast und die Bikeschuhe 46 sind, ist das noch lange nicht vergleichbar mit 26->29. Das ist eher wie innerhalb einer Laufradgröße von RaceKing auf Ardent zu wechseln...
Aber gut, wir schweifen ab. Beharkt euch weiter zum eigentlichen Thema...Gabs schonmal n 1000 Seiten Fred @4mate?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, aber nicht hier. Z.B. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497378&page=1274


----------



## Glitscher (17. Dezember 2013)

26min. Du enttäuschst mich nicht!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das wird ja wohl auch niemand ernsthaft bezweifeln.
> 
> Bei CubeFan1998s Acid ist dann vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so wichtig



Leider wurde es hier bezweifelt das ein 29er oder 27,5er unter der ABSOLUT selben Voraussetzung, heißt selber Rahmen, selbe Komponenten nur die Laufrad Größe ist anders. Wird das 26er immer leichter sein alles andere wäre unlogisch. 

Klar ist es bei 13 kg nicht wichtig aber Ich hatte die Daten meines Acids im Kopf. 

Zudem Kommentar es gäbe ja gar keine 26er mehr ist mal total dumm. Ich hab schon alleine noch drei 26er im Keller und es gibt auch noch reichlich Hersteller welche 26er anbieten. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## dickerbert (17. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> (...) Ich hab schon alleine noch drei 26er im Keller und *es gibt auch noch reichlich Hersteller welche 26er anbieten.*


Mit einer Auflistung könntest du dir hier einen goldenen Orden verdienen. Insbesondere für den Marathon/CC-Bereich fällt mir spontan kein einziger ein... 
Ein 100-120mm Fully stand bisher immer auf meiner Wunschliste. Wenn es nicht innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren ein solches Fully in 26" gibt, werde ich mir wohl ein Gebrauchtes aufbauen. Wäre doch Quatsch, wenn ich auf Wechsel-Laufräder vom Hardtail verzichten würde. Dann lieber 1 1/8"-Gabelschaft und (bis dahin vermutlich) unfahrbaren Lenkwinkel


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ein 100-120mm Fully stand bisher immer auf meiner Wunschliste. Wenn es nicht innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren ein solches Fully in 26" gibt, werde ich mir wohl ein Gebrauchtes aufbauen. Wäre doch Quatsch, wenn ich auf Wechsel-Laufräder vom Hardtail verzichten würde. Dann lieber 1 1/8"-Gabelschaft und (bis dahin vermutlich) unfahrbaren Lenkwinkel



Fully mit dem Federweg in 26" gibt es doch noch 

Aber die Einstellung ist gut. Würde das jeder machen würde ich mir keinerlei Sorgen um das mögliche aussterben von 26" machen. 

Ich versteh die Aufregung eh nicht. Eine Größe mehr, oh wie schlimm. Wenn ich allein mal in meine Garage schaue liegen da Räder fürs Auto in 14, 16, 17, 18 und 19" in unterschiedlichsten Breiten und Querschnitten. Aber wenn im MTB Bereich zu ZWEI gängigen Laufradgrößen EINE neue dazu kommt muss man eine andere gleich abschreiben weils sonst zuviel wird.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Mit einer Auflistung könntest du dir hier einen goldenen Orden verdienen. Insbesondere für den Marathon/CC-Bereich fällt mir spontan kein einziger ein...
> Ein 100-120mm Fully stand bisher immer auf meiner Wunschliste. Wenn es nicht innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren ein solches Fully in 26" gibt, werde ich mir wohl ein Gebrauchtes aufbauen. Wäre doch Quatsch, wenn ich auf Wechsel-Laufräder vom Hardtail verzichten würde. Dann lieber 1 1/8"-Gabelschaft und (bis dahin vermutlich) unfahrbaren Lenkwinkel



Reichlich war zwar übertrieben. Aber spontan würde mir VOTEC einfallen. Canyon hat auch noch ein paar.


----------



## slimane- (17. Dezember 2013)

Bionicon ebenfalls


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

Radon Skeen


----------



## dickerbert (17. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aufregung eh nicht. Eine Größe mehr, oh wie schlimm. Wenn ich allein mal in meine Garage schaue liegen da Räder fürs Auto in 14, 16, 17, 18 und 19" in unterschiedlichsten Breiten und Querschnitten. Aber wenn im MTB Bereich zu ZWEI gängigen Laufradgrößen EINE neue dazu kommt muss man eine andere gleich abschreiben weils sonst zuviel wird.



Und jetzt stell' dir mal vor, du betreibst Motorsport. Ein Ferrari und ein Lamborghini steht in deiner Garage. Weil's so schön gepasst hat und in beide die gleichen Räder passten, reicht es für dich aus, wenn du nur einen Satz Ersatzräder für den Boxenstop kaufst. Egal, mit welchem Auto du das Rennen fährst, für beide hast du passende Ersatzräder. 
Jetzt verreckt der Ferrari und weil der Lamborghini öfter mal rumzickt, brauchst du ein Zweitfahrzeug. Neue Autos brauchen aber alle andere Räder. Also brauchst du für dieses nun auch neue Ersatzräder, weil du im Boxenstop ansonsten blöd da stehst. Paar Monate später geht ein Satz Lamborghini-Räder über den Jordan. In dieser Größe gibt es aber nur noch Stahlfelgen, weil die maximal noch an einem Polo verbaut werden (viel zu klein - unfahrbar ). Den Lamborghini kannst du für Rennen also nicht mehr gebrauchen, weil es kein hochwertiges Rennmaterial in der jeweiligen Größe gibt. 
Und das nur, weil andere Radgrößen neu hinzu kamen.

Von verschiedenen Radgrößen beim Auto kriegt man wenig mit, wenn man eben "nur" Auto-fährt. Aber genauso geht es ja auch anderen, die "nur" Fahrrad-fahren. Die gehen in den Laden und kaufen die Radgröße, die da steht. Für einen enthusiastischen Hobbyrennfahrer bedeutet diese Entwicklung letztlich aber fast immer eine (unnötige) Investition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Und jetzt stell' dir mal vor, du betreibst Motorsport. Ein Ferrari und ein Lamborghini steht in deiner Garage. Weil's so schön gepasst hat und in beide die gleichen Räder passten, reicht es für dich aus, wenn du nur einen Satz Ersatzräder für den Boxenstop kaufst. Egal, mit welchem Auto du das Rennen fährst, für beide hast du passende Ersatzräder.
> Jetzt verreckt der Ferrari und weil der Lamborghini öfter mal rumzickt, brauchst du ein Zweitfahrzeug. Neue Autos brauchen aber alle andere Räder. Also brauchst du für dieses nun auch neue Ersatzräder, weil du im Boxenstop ansonsten blöd da stehst. Paar Monate später geht ein Satz Lamborghini-Räder über den Jordan. In dieser Größe gibt es aber nur noch Stahlfelgen, weil die maximal noch an einem Polo verbaut werden (viel zu klein - unfahrbar ). Den Lamborghini kannst du für Rennen also nicht mehr gebrauchen, weil es kein hochwertiges Rennmaterial in der jeweiligen Größe gibt.
> Und das nur, weil andere Radgrößen neu hinzu kamen.
> 
> Von verschiedenen Radgrößen beim Auto kriegt man wenig mit, wenn man eben "nur" Auto-fährt. Aber genauso geht es ja auch anderen, die "nur" Fahrrad-fahren. Die gehen in den Laden und kaufen die Radgröße, die da steht. Für einen enthusiastischen Hobbyrennfahrer bedeutet diese Entwicklung letztlich aber fast immer eine (unnötige) Investition.



 Das ist ein schönes Beispiel.


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub jetzt hast du was falsch verstanden. Im PKW Bereich gibt es eine ungleich grössere Vielfalt an Reifen-/Felgengrössen und es funktioniert auch. Allein wenn ich ein Mittelklasse Fahrzeug nehme kann ich mein Auto mit 16, 17, 18 oder 19" ab Werk bestellen. Da zwängt mir keiner 17 oder 19" auf und erzählt mir das 16 und 18" ja viiiiieeeel schlechter sind und stellt daraufhin das Angebot einfach mal eben ein. Aber die Bikehersteller und die Bike Bravos bringen es so rüber als wären 3 Laufradgrößen viel zu viel und nicht mehr überschaubar bzw. für die Hersteller und Händler nicht mehr zu handhaben. Das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Von mir aus können die jetzt noch 650B als Zwischengrösse einführen. Dann gibts halt eben 3 Größen. Geht davon dann auf einmal die Welt unter? Wohl kaum.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (17. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> . Das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Von mir aus können die jetzt noch 650B als Zwischengrösse einführen. Dann gibts halt eben 3 Größen. Geht davon dann auf einmal die Welt unter? Wohl kaum.



Tja, anscheind wird zurzeit doch versucht "das Rad neu zu erfinden" und 26´´ als altmodisch abzustempeln. Spannend wird es jetzt allerdings, wenn man zwei Firmenphilosophien wie bei Giant und Specialized vergleicht. Letztere setzen konsequent auf 29, gleichzeitig behauptet Giant, dass sich das Mittelmaß 650b durchsetzen wird. Wenn sich nicht mal die "Experten" einig sind, wie soll sich dann der Konsument entscheiden. So jetzt gibt es noch einige wie uns, die das richtige Mountainbikefeeling mit 26`` Bikes verbinden. Und fertig ist das Chaos. 

Ich würde mir ebenfalls eine breite Auswahl an allen Varianten wünschen. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass in diesem Fall für 650b kein Platz bliebe. So könnte man unabhängig von Werbeversprechen testen und entscheiden!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ebenfalls eine breite Auswahl an allen Varianten wünschen. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass in diesem Fall für 650b kein Platz bliebe. So könnte man unabhängig von Werbeversprechen testen und entscheiden!



Genau das will die Fahrradindustrie ja nicht, wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn der blöde Konsument die freie Wahl hätte? 
Wir haben gefälligst das zu kaufen, was man uns vorsetzt, basta!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Genau das will die Fahrradindustrie ja nicht, wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn der blöde Konsument die freie Wahl hätte?
> Wir haben gefälligst das zu kaufen, was man uns vorsetzt, basta!



Willkommen bei den Kommunisten. Wie in DDR es gibt nur ehr rad Größe.  

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## vice-president (17. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Genau das will die Fahrradindustrie ja nicht, wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn der blöde Konsument die freie Wahl hätte?
> Wir haben gefälligst das zu kaufen, was man uns vorsetzt, basta!


Stört doch bei Bremsen, Gabelschaft oder Achsmaßen auch keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja aber wenn der Hersteller dann 650B und 29" vorsetzt und so nach dem Standpunkt: "Kannst keine 26"  mehr kaufen. Gibts nicht. Kannst nur die beiden aktuellen Laufradgrößen kaufen."

Dann kann ich als Kunde immer noch sagen: "Ihr könnt mich mal. Dann fahr ich eben mein altes Material weiter, bis es Schrott ist. Oder ich schau in den Gebraucht-Fahrradmarkt, was da noch an 26" zu bieten sind."

Es gibt genügen Hersteller die sogar eine Propaganda haben, dass sie den Kunden/Konsument an sich binden, in dem sie dem vormachen was er zu kaufen hat.

Unschön. Ich kauf mir was MIR gefällt und nicht weil jemand sagt: "MUSST du kaufen!!! MUSST du kaufen!!!"
ist doch krank auch.


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Wir haben gefälligst das zu kaufen, was man uns vorsetzt, basta!



Die einzige Möglichkeit dagegen anzukämpfen, solange es noch Alternativen gibt, ist was anderes zu kaufen! Wenn ich von etwas nicht überzeugt bin dann kauf ich halt was anderes. Auch wenn das für mich dann bedeutet dass die Auswahl kleiner wird und ich womöglich etwas mehr zahlen muss. Aber das ist mir dann immer noch lieber als jedem Mainstream hinterher zu hecheln wie eine Marionette der Industrie.


----------



## dickerbert (17. Dezember 2013)

Achso! In der Tat, da hatte ich dich missverstanden.
Die Welt geht nicht von drei Laufradgrößen unter. Aber so lange es 26" Räder gibt, gibt es keine Daseinsberechtigung für 650B. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso es im Automobilbereich so viele Räder in kleinen Abstufungen gibt. Im MTB-Bereich halte ich den Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B aber für marginal. Ergo gibt es kein Verkaufsargument für 650B, also muss 26" sterben. Das ist es, worüber ich mich in diesem Thread aufrege.
Aber jetzt muss ich eingestehen, dass ich mich in meiner eigenen Endlosschleife eingefangen habe


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Dezember 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn der Hersteller dann 650B und 29" vorsetzt und so nach dem Standpunkt: "Kannst keine 26"  mehr kaufen. Gibts nicht. Kannst nur die beiden aktuellen Laufradgrößen kaufen."
> 
> Dann kann ich als Kunde immer noch sagen: "Ihr könnt mich mal. Dann fahr ich eben mein altes Material weiter, bis es Schrott ist. Oder ich schau in den Gebraucht-Fahrradmarkt, was da noch an 26" zu bieten sind."



Das habe ich auch vor bzw. bereits getan. 
Schauen wir mal, wieviele andere das ähnlich sehen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Aber jetzt muss ich eingestehen, dass ich mich in meiner eigenen Endlosschleife eingefangen habe



Ich glaube das haben wir mittlerweile alle also mach dir nichts daraus.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

@_MTB_Django_ - Genau deshalb habe ich jetzt auch noch ein 26er bestellt. Dann komme ich  so schnell erst mal nicht in die Situation das die mir etwas vorsetzen  das ich eigentlich gar nicht will.

 @_dickerbert_ - Wie kannst du nur sowas sagen. 650B ist die Eier legende Wollmilchsau. Ok, kann nichts wirklich besser aber dafür ist es ja auch nur ein wenig schlechter


----------



## AlexMC (17. Dezember 2013)

verbindet elegant die Vorteile der 26er mit den Nachteilen der 29er, oder war es doch anders herum


----------



## cemetery (17. Dezember 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> verbindet elegant die Vorteile der 26er mit den Nachteilen der 29er, oder war es doch anders herum



Genau so hab ich das gemeint


----------



## siq (18. Dezember 2013)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Achso! In der Tat, da hatte ich dich missverstanden.
> Die Welt geht nicht von drei Laufradgrößen unter. Aber so lange es 26" Räder gibt, gibt es keine Daseinsberechtigung für 650B. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso es im Automobilbereich so viele Räder in kleinen Abstufungen gibt. Im MTB-Bereich halte ich den Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B aber für marginal. Ergo gibt es kein Verkaufsargument für 650B, also muss 26" sterben. Das ist es, worüber ich mich in diesem Thread aufrege.
> Aber jetzt muss ich eingestehen, dass ich mich in meiner eigenen Endlosschleife eingefangen habe


----------



## Cityracer (18. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt hast du was falsch verstanden. Im PKW Bereich gibt es eine ungleich grössere Vielfalt an Reifen-/Felgengrössen und es funktioniert auch. Allein wenn ich ein Mittelklasse Fahrzeug nehme kann ich mein Auto mit 16, 17, 18 oder 19" ab Werk bestellen.



eben, und v.a. kannste die beliebig wechseln. d.h., wenn dir das 16er Minirädchen nicht gefällt, packste halt ne 18er Felge drauf. oder umgekehrt.

an nen 26er MTB aber 29er Rädchen aufzuziehen ist eher schwierig. umgekehrt auch. da musste für ne andere Radgröße ein ganzes Fahrrad kaufen...alles künstlicher Konsum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (18. Dezember 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> eben, und v.a. kannste die beliebig wechseln. d.h., wenn dir das 16er Minirädchen nicht gefällt, packste halt ne 18er Felge drauf. oder umgekehrt.



Kann man auch ändern. Packen wir einfach noch grössere Bremsschreiben drauf, weil grösser ist ja immer besser, die dann mindestens 18" erfordern. Schon hat sich das Thema 16 oder 17" erledigt 

Btw: Das Forum erinnert mich gerade auch an 650B. Alles neu aber ich kann keinerlei Mehrwert erkennen


----------



## Sauerland1 (18. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Btw: Das Forum erinnert mich gerade auch an 650B. Alles neu aber ich kann keinerlei Mehrwert erkennen


----------



## agadir (19. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aufregung eh nicht. Eine Größe mehr, oh wie schlimm. Wenn ich allein mal in meine Garage schaue liegen da Räder fürs Auto in 14, 16, 17, 18 und 19" in unterschiedlichsten Breiten und Querschnitten. Aber wenn im MTB Bereich zu ZWEI gängigen Laufradgrößen EINE neue dazu kommt muss man eine andere gleich abschreiben weils sonst zuviel wird.


Es gibt aber IMHO einen wesentlichen Unterschied: Beim Auto bleibt der Reifenumfang (an der Lauffläche gemessen) unabhängig von der Felgengröße (nahezu) gleich, andernfalls müsste man ja den Tacho in Abhängigkeit davon neu justieren.
Beim Rad dagegen ändert sich der Umfang der Lauffläche deutlich zwischen 26 und 29.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## saturno (19. Dezember 2013)

agadir schrieb:


> Es gibt aber IMHO einen wesentlichen Unterschied: Beim Auto bleibt der Reifenumfang (an der Lauffläche gemessen) unabhängig von der Felgengröße (nahezu) gleich, andernfalls müsste man ja den Tacho in Abhängigkeit davon neu justieren.
> Beim Rad dagegen ändert sich der Umfang der Lauffläche deutlich zwischen 26 und 29.
> Ciao
> Stephan




stimmt nicht wirklich, prüfs mal hier nach:

http://www.autoreifenpreise.de/reifenrechnen.htm


kannst ja als originalbereifung 195/65/15 originalbereifung und dann 245/45/17 optisches tunning eingeben.............


----------



## cemetery (19. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich stimmt das nie auf den Millimeter. Allein schon von einem neuen zu einem alten Autoreifen hast ja schnell mal einen Zentimeter Differenz. Hinzu kommen noch Luftdruck, Beladung, Fertigungstoleranzen... Ist aber auch egal. Das zeigt ja schön das die Vielfalt hier noch viel größer ist. Es gibt ein schier unüberschaubares Meer an Felgendurchmessern, Reifenbreiten, Querschnitten, Traglastindex, Geschwindigkeitsindex... Im Vergleich dazu sind 3 Laufradgrößen beim MTB doch gar nichts.


----------



## Edged (19. Dezember 2013)

Für Autos werden unterschiedlichste Räder beim Neukauf angeboten. Deren Umfang ist immer gleich.
Getriebeabstufung und Tacho sind darauf abgestimmt.
Abweichungen gibts nur bei Sonderausführungen wie "Sport", "Gelände" o.Ä.. Auch hier sind Getriebe und Tacho angepasst.
Wenn Bastler andere Radgrößen montieren, muß der TÜV dazu seinen Segen geben. Der prüft auch die Tachoabstimmung. Ob das Getriebe noch passt, ist dem TÜV egal ...


Somit ist das Thema Auto nicht mit der hiesigen Diskussion verquickbar.


----------



## cemetery (19. Dezember 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> Für Autos werden unterschiedlichste Räder beim Neukauf angeboten. Deren Umfang ist immer gleich.



Annähernd gleich. Ohne jetzt Verschleiss, Druck und Toleranzen zu berücksichtigen dürften das 2-3% Differenz sein. 

Es geht auch nicht darum Autos mit Fahrrädern zu vergleichen. Aber die Hersteller von Laufrädern, Fahrrädern, Reifen, Fahrwerkkomponenten etc. vermitteln hier den Eindruck dass das Angebot bei 3 unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen einfach zu groß wird. Das ist einfach Unsinn. Die möglichen Varianten sind selbst mit 3 Laufradgrößen noch leicht überschaubar.


----------



## schoeppi (19. Dezember 2013)

Schaut mal hier, jetzt aber ran!

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Dezember 2013)

Schon gesehen und für 26er abgestimmt. Was auch sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (19. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> ... Die möglichen Varianten sind selbst mit 3 Laufradgrößen noch leicht überschaubar.


Nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt eigentlich nur noch 2 Laufradgrößen.
Das ist noch übersichtlicher ...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier, jetzt aber ran!
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html



Komisch alle wollen ja 650B  aber 650B hat nur 21% und 26" Hat mit 38% Die Mehrheit. Aber bevor die Abstimmung zu ende ist fuscht wahrscheinlich BIKE noch einmal hinein und lässt es so aussehen als wenn alle 650B oder 29" wollen aber nur 11 Leute für 26" gestimmt haben.


----------



## vice-president (19. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Komisch alle wollen ja 650B  aber 650B hat nur 21% und 26" Hat mit 38% Die Mehrheit. Aber bevor die Abstimmung zu ende ist fuscht wahrscheinlich BIKE noch einmal hinein und lässt es so aussehen als wenn alle 650B oder 29" wollen aber nur 11 Leute für 26" gestimmt haben.


Ja, sicher.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (19. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ja, sicher.


ich muss zugeben ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob das Ironie ist. Wenn ja dann kann ich nur sagen das solche Umfragen nie Repräsentativ sind und tatsächlich manipuliert sein können. Manchmal stehts auch drunter aber hier nicht.


----------



## vice-president (19. Dezember 2013)

Nicht was lebendig, kraftvoll sich verkündigt,
Ist das gefährlich Furchtbare. Das ganz
Gemeine ists, das ewig Gestrige,
Was immer war und immer wiederkehrt,
Und morgen gilt, weils heute hat gegolten!
Denn aus Gemeinem ist der Mensch gemacht,
Und die Gewohnheit nennt er seine Amme.


Friedrich Schiller, Wallenstein, Wallensteins Tod, 1.Akt, 4.Auftritt


----------



## Kurbelfrank (19. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Nicht was lebendig, kraftvoll sich verkündigt,
> Ist das gefährlich Furchtbare. Das ganz
> Gemeine ists, das ewig Gestrige,
> Was immer war und immer wiederkehrt,
> ...





’’Das größte Problem mit den Fortschritt ist - auch die Nachteile entwickeln sich weiter.‘‘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (20. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Nicht was lebendig, kraftvoll sich verkündigt,
> Ist das gefährlich Furchtbare. Das ganz
> Gemeine ists, das ewig Gestrige,
> Was immer war und immer wiederkehrt,
> ...


Jetzt wird schon Schiller für das Werben für 29er und das Schießen gegen 26`` missbraucht. Der arme Kerl würde sich ja im Grab umdrehen.

Durch diese hohle Gasse musstest Du tatsächlich kommen???


----------



## siq (20. Dezember 2013)

"die Verunsicherung gross", "spürbare Kaufzurückhaltung", solche Sachen sind ja alles andere als Umsatzfördernd. Das werden jetzt wohl auch die Bravos spüren, deshalb sicher auch diese Umfrage. Nun ja, wohl ein klassischer Fall von Schuss ins Knie. Drei Laufradgrössen, bzw. Rahmen und Gabeln, sind für den Konsument sicher nicht zu viel, sofern frei wählbar. Für alle anderen ist das ein hausgemachtes Problem. Ich nehme an die sind gerade daran das jetzt auch festzustellen.


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt habt ihrs geschafft!

Ich geh morgen endlich mal wieder fahren.
Und wegen der permanenten Gehirnwäsche hier nehm ich das 26er.

Und wehe es ist nicht so genial der Hammer wie ihr hier dauernd alle behauptet!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (20. Dezember 2013)

siq schrieb:


> "die Verunsicherung gross", "spürbare Kaufzurückhaltung", solche Sachen sind ja alles andere als Umsatzfördernd. Das werden jetzt wohl auch die Bravos spüren, deshalb sicher auch diese Umfrage. Nun ja, wohl ein klassischer Fall von Schuss ins Knie. Drei Laufradgrössen, bzw. Rahmen und Gabeln, sind für den Konsument sicher nicht zu viel, sofern frei wählbar. Für alle anderen ist das ein hausgemachtes Problem. Ich nehme an die sind gerade daran das jetzt auch festzustellen.



Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die richtigen Konsequenzen gezogen werden!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (20. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> So, jetzt habt ihrs geschafft!
> 
> Ich geh morgen endlich mal wieder fahren.
> Und wegen der permanenten Gehirnwäsche hier nehm ich das 26er.
> ...



WIR KRIEGEN SIE ALLE


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> So, jetzt habt ihrs geschafft!
> 
> Ich geh morgen endlich mal wieder fahren.
> Und wegen der permanenten Gehirnwäsche hier nehm ich das 26er.
> ...



Das Schöne ist ja, Daß Du die Wahl hast (und das meine ich wirklich ernst).


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist ja, Daß Du die Wahl hast (und das meine ich wirklich ernst).



Stimmt, das hat schon was.
Die Abwechslung macht richtig Spass, die Dinger fahren sich ja alle drei sehr unterschiedlich.
So nehm ich immer das, welches gerade zu dem geplanten Streckenprofil am ehesten passt.

Morgen wirds unter MTB Gesichtspunkten eher langweilig. Kaum oder keine Trails, viel normale Radwege, der Rest Waldautobahn.
Aber im Winter ist das nun mal so. Die Trails sind ja zum grossen Teil nicht mal zu sehen. 
Und das was da ist ist purer Matsch. Das brauch ich nicht wirklich.

Das 26er nehm ich wegen der schnellsten Bereifung und dem niedrigsten Gewicht.
Da meine aktuelle Fitness auch auf Winterniveau ist mach ichs mir mit dem Rad etwas leichter.
Ausserdem passen da die Schutzbleche. Für die 29er hab ich keine.


----------



## Edged (20. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Morgen wirds unter MTB Gesichtspunkten eher langweilig. Kaum oder keine Trails, viel normale Radwege, der Rest Waldautobahn.
> Aber im Winter ist das nun mal so. Die Trails sind ja zum grossen Teil nicht mal zu sehen.
> Und das was da ist ist purer Matsch. Das brauch ich nicht wirklich.
> ...
> Ausserdem passen da die Schutzbleche. Für die 29er hab ich keine.




Schattenparker, Warmduscher, Weichei, ..., ..., 29er-Fahrer ...


----------



## schoeppi (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ja, iss klar.

Du fährst natürlich auch im Winter alles Trails.

Sind zwar gar nicht da weil alles zu ist mit Laub, egal.
Dann liegen da massig Bäume quer weil die Baumschubser im grossen Stil unterwegs sind.
Springst über alle drüber, kein Problem.

Und Schutzbleche schon mal gar nicht.
Im Anschluss an die Tour setzt du dich komplett eingesaut ins Auto und saust das gleich noch mit ein weil Schutzbleche uncool sind, gelle!

Und das macht ja auch alles tierisch Spass.....


----------



## RetroRider (20. Dezember 2013)

Du fährst mit dem Auto zum Fahrradfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (20. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ja, ja, iss klar.
> 
> Du fährst natürlich auch im Winter alles Trails.


Selbstverständlich.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Sind zwar gar nicht da weil alles zu ist mit Laub, egal.


Hab' 'nen Trailschnüffler in 26".



schoeppi schrieb:


> Dann liegen da massig Bäume quer weil die Baumschubser im grossen Stil unterwegs sind.
> Springst über alle drüber, kein Problem.


Wenn es sein muß - ja.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Und Schutzbleche schon mal gar nicht.


Ich fahre mit Spritzschutzblechen.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Im Anschluss an die Tour setzt du dich komplett eingesaut ins Auto und saust das gleich noch mit ein weil Schutzbleche uncool sind, gelle!


Nein, ich starte von zu Hause.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Und das macht ja auch alles tierisch Spass.....


Jo.


----------



## schoeppi (21. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Du fährst mit dem Auto zum Fahrradfahren?



Ja. 
In direkter Umgebung meines Wohnortes gibts nix zum Mountainbiken.
Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## MTB_Django (21. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> So, jetzt habt ihrs geschafft!
> 
> Ich geh morgen endlich mal wieder fahren.
> Und wegen der permanenten Gehirnwäsche hier nehm ich das 26er.
> ...



Juhu!


----------



## siq (23. Dezember 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> In direkter Umgebung meines Wohnortes gibts nix zum Mountainbiken.
> Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.


Das ist hart


----------



## schoeppi (23. Dezember 2013)

siq schrieb:


> Das ist hart



Zumindest nicht optimal.
Als kleiner Trost bleibt mir aber das meine direkte Umgebung sehr schön zum Rennrad fahren ist.
Das macht manchmal auch ein bisschen Spass.

@Edged : wie war das, die gefahrenen Zeiten zählen nicht als wissenschaftlicher Beweis? So war es doch?
Dann zählt das hier auch nicht: Personal Record on Kloppenheimer Rampe (2:11) (Strava)
Gefahren mit dem Stumpi am Samstag.
Oder ist die Regelung anders wenns ein 26er ist?


----------



## Edged (23. Dezember 2013)

Wissenschaftlich? Warum sollte er sich mit einer solch kryptischen Seite beschäftigen?


----------



## schoeppi (23. Dezember 2013)

Mensch Edged, so war das nicht gemeint.
Und du sollst dich auch gar nicht mit der Seite beschäftigen.

Ich hatte doch irgendwann in diesem Tread mal als Argument angeführt das ich all meine Bestzeiten mit den 29ern aufgestellt hatte
den Sommer über.
Du meintest damals das sei aber kein Beweis.

Jetzt bin ich eine mit dem 26er gefahren.
Die, nicht ganz ernst gemeinte, Frage war nun ob das vielleicht was anderes ist wenns fürs 26er gilt.


----------



## Mirko29 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wen interessieren schon Zeiten?  In diesem Sinne... Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## slimane- (24. Dezember 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Schon gesehen und für 26er abgestimmt. Was auch sonst?



Dein Nickname ist böse 

Frohes Fest euch allen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (24. Dezember 2013)

Hab meines gerade komplett umgebaut, 27,5 oder 650 b an der Front kahm nicht in Frage! Ein 29 ist Top, aber nicht agil genug und viel zu sehr gerade aus optimiert. Fazit I Love 26". Ob 26" wirklich ausstirbt? Wenn ja, kommt es wieder. Ist wie mit den absenkbaren Gabeln, erst schreiben alle bike Zeitschriften wie toll das doch sei und Pflicht in jedem allmountain, jetzt wiederum meint man viel zu schwer und anfällig. Daher abwarten!
Lg Norman


----------



## Mirko29 (25. Dezember 2013)

slimane- schrieb:


> Dein Nickname ist böse
> 
> Frohes Fest euch allen...



Ich war damals, bei der Anmeldung, nicht weitsichtig genug. Ich hätte besser Mirko81 genommen  Und wer hat schon geglaubt das sich die Riesenräder wirklich durchsetzen?


----------



## Normansbike (25. Dezember 2013)

Am Anfang der sogenannten Mtb Ära, gabs doch 28" oder? Warum ist dann auf 26" geschwenkt worden?
Seht den Vorteil in solchen Sachen, jetzt werden die 26" günstiger angeboten. Und bald haben wir dann alle sogenannte Oldies. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (25. Dezember 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Am Anfang der sogenannten Mtb Ära, gabs doch 28" oder? Warum ist dann auf 26" geschwenkt worden?
> Seht den Vorteil in solchen Sachen, jetzt werden die 26" günstiger angeboten. Und bald haben wir dann alle sogenannte Oldies.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


Jups, mein erstes MTB, ein Giant Terrago S, war sogar ein 28 (heute in modern 29``) und 26`` hat sich durchgesetzt. Die Gründe sind bekannt und müssen an dieser Stelle nicht nochmals erwähnt werden. Ob 26`` tatsächlich ausstirbt bleibt abzuwarten. Momentan regt sich doch Widerstand in Foren, auch die Händler spüren eine deutliche Kaufzurückhaltung. Zu offensichtlich und durchschaubar war die Werbeoffensive, als dass sie ohne Reaktion bleiben konnte. Auch die Herrsteller müssen sich meiner Meinung nach nun Gedanken machen, ob sie 26`` aussterben lassen, schließlich gab es bei noch keiner "Erneuerung" einen solchen Gegenwind. Es gibt auch keinen Grund die weitentwickelten Laufräder abzuschaffen, wenn es viele Kunden gibt, die darauf abfahren 

Ich werd jedenfalls so lange wie möglich mein 26er fahren. Hab das Glück mir letztes Jahr erst ein neues gekauft zu haben und so lange die Laufräder nicht zerbröseln, gibt´s auch nix anderes. Obwohl Du schon recht hast, gibt mom schon recht verführerische Angebote im 26``-Bereich ....

Gruß und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## nightwolf (25. Dezember 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> (...) Ich werd jedenfalls so lange wie möglich mein 26er fahren.


Das wird bei mir genauso laufen.
Ich habe drei 26er, zweimal Alltag, eins ist mein 'richtiges MTB'.
Das 'richtige' habe ich vor ein paar Jahren umgebaut auf einen Zonenschein Pyrrhon Rohloff Rahmen, das sollte dann eigentlich mein 'endgueltiges' MTB sein.

Die beiden Alltagsmoehren sind beide mit Rahmen aus den 90ern aufgebaut, es bedarf fuer SSP bzw. Nabenschaltung eines Kettenspanners und Disc geht auch nur vorn _(mit einer neuen Gabel dann halt)_.
Hier wuerde ich im Prinzip nicht ungern modernisieren, finde aber keinen optimal geeigneten Rahmen und 'kompromissbehaftet' habe ich ja schon.

Dann noch dieses Laufradgroessenthema obendrauft ... Nein Danke, damit sind wir endgueltig beim Punkt 'Konsumverzicht' angekommen 


CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Gruß und frohe Weihnachten


Gleichfalls


----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

Fahr noch nach wie vor 26" Bikes und hab auch kein Bedarf nach 29". Wenn ich schnell fahren will nehm ichs Rennrad/Crosser um von A nach B zu kommen. 29" Rahmen für kleine Leute sieht einfach scheiße aus. Wenn 26" tatsächlich aussterben sollte!!, dann wirds wohl 650b werden.

Ich find das neue Forum zwar nicht so toll. Aber kleinen Nutzen könnte man doch draus ziehen.


Einfach mal im Beitrag "gefällt mir" drücken, wer noch auf 26" Bikes unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (27. Dezember 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> 29" Rahmen für kleine Leute sieht einfach scheiße aus.




aber sowas von, sind wie Clowsschuhe, einfach zu groß

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2013)

*brech*, auch wenn die Fahrerin noch so erfolgreich im Radsport ist... Noch kleinere Fahrer könnten dann vielleicht nicht mal mehr übern Lenker gucken


----------



## Speedskater (27. Dezember 2013)

Es kann jeder die Laufradgröße fahren die er mag, so lange er mir nicht vorschreibt was ich für Laufradgröße fahren soll.
Ich habe 5 26"er für unterschiedliche Anwendung, von Straße bis Enduro. Da ich meine Bikes selbst aufbaue werde ich so lange es 26er Felgen gibt wohl diese fahren und so lange es einen Rahmenbauer gibt, der mir einen 26" Rahmen schweißt sehe ich keinen Grund 27,5"er oder 29" zu fahren.

Ich sehe das Ganze als Marketing Gedöns um den Kunden die schon ein paar 26"er haben was neues aufzuschwätzen.


----------



## vice-president (27. Dezember 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Es kann jeder die Laufradgröße fahren die er mag, so lange er mir nicht vorschreibt was ich für Laufradgröße fahren soll.
> Ich habe 5 26"er für unterschiedliche Anwendung, von Straße bis Enduro. Da ich meine Bikes selbst aufbaue werde ich so lange es 26er Felgen gibt wohl diese fahren und so lange es einen Rahmenbauer gibt, der mir einen 26" Rahmen schweißt sehe ich keinen Grund 27,5"er oder 29" zu fahren.
> 
> Ich sehe das Ganze als Marketing Gedöns um den Kunden die schon ein paar 26"er haben was neues aufzuschwätzen.


Du hast dir fünf 26er aufschwatzen lassen?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Du hast dir fünf 26er aufschwatzen lassen?



Er hat sie selbst zusammen gebaut und vermutlich in einer Zeit wo es nur 26er gab oder 29er noch ganz am Anfang standen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Normansbike (28. Dezember 2013)

Zum Teil, den Rest aus dem Garten


----------



## Normansbike (28. Dezember 2013)

Im Moment profitiere ich aus dieser Marketing Situation, hab mein Bike für 2014 komplett umgebaut und so war die 26" Gabel und die 3x9 xtr Komponenten ein Schnapper. Hauptsache weg den alten schei$$ meinte mein Händler! Na bitte, her damit. Einen Laufradsatz dt Swiss hat sich mein Kumpel auch direkt unter den Nagel gerissen 26".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Du hast dir fünf 26er aufschwatzen lassen?



Nein, mir sind da die Rahmen zugelaufen und ich habe Bikes draus gebaut. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die sich von einem Händler was aufschwatzen lassen.


----------



## Normansbike (28. Dezember 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nein, mir sind da die Rahmen zugelaufen und ich habe Bikes draus gebaut. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die sich von einem Händler was aufschwatzen lassen.


Genau! Dann passt auch!


----------



## vice-president (28. Dezember 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nein, mir sind da die Rahmen zugelaufen und ich habe Bikes draus gebaut. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die sich von einem Händler was aufschwatzen lassen.


ja, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (28. Dezember 2013)

vice-president schrieb:


> Du hast dir fünf 26er aufschwatzen lassen?



Nein....er sagte doch, er baute sie selbst auf. Da kann ja nicht die Rede von Aufschwatzen sein.

Ich bin gestern mal um den Kaiserstuhl gefahren mit meinem 29" Stevens. Es war auch recht windig. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass 29" Räder wohl recht windanfällig sind.

Mittlerweile sehe ich mein Stevens als Übergangsbike zu den richtigen MTBs und als Gelände-Rennrad. Auf Waldautobahnen und Straße fährts sich recht klasse. Man kann damit auch eig ganz bequem Kilometer fressen. Aber richtiges MTB-Fahren ist da nicht drin. Das traue ich mich aufgrund der Zahnstochergabel von Fox (Fox 32 Float Evolution CTD) nicht, denn die macht im Winter gruselige Geräusche beim Anbremsen und fühlt sich in etwas schwererem Gelände nicht toll an.
Man sollte 29"-MTBs abschaffen und Monster-Crosser mit 29" Reifen her. Glaub da passt 29" einfach besser hin.

Mein nächstes Bike wird definitiv 26" und nen HT Rahmen aus UK und aus Stahl sein. Ein AM-HT.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Dezember 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> ...
> Mittlerweile sehe ich mein Stevens als Übergangsbike zu den richtigen MTBs und als Gelände-Rennrad. Auf Waldautobahnen und Straße fährts sich recht klasse. Man kann damit auch eig ganz bequem Kilometer fressen. Aber richtiges MTB-Fahren ist da nicht drin. ...


Also wie gemacht für BaWü mit seiner 2m-Regelung ...


----------



## MTB_Django (28. Dezember 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Also wie gemacht für BaWü mit seiner 2m-Regelung ...



Ich bin auch Trails unter 2m gefahren im Kaiserstuhl. Wer soll das denn bitteschön kontrollieren? Die Polizei auf MTBs? Ordnungshüter? Der gesetzestreue Wanderer? Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Wanderern.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. Dezember 2013)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Trails unter 2m gefahren im Kaiserstuhl. Wer soll das denn bitteschön kontrollieren? Die Polizei auf MTBs? Ordnungshüter? Der gesetzestreue Wanderer? Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme mit Wanderern.



Die NSA die orten dann dein Handy und geben es an die Polizei weiter  Oder überall sind Kameras.


----------



## Jocki (28. Dezember 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nein....er sagte doch, er baute sie selbst auf. Da kann ja nicht die Rede von Aufschwatzen sein.
> 
> Ich bin gestern mal um den Kaiserstuhl gefahren mit meinem 29" Stevens. Es war auch recht windig. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass 29" Räder wohl recht windanfällig sind.
> 
> ...




Ich glaub zum "richtigen" Mountainbiken gehört primär Begeisterung, Kondition, Kraft und Fahrtechnik. Wenn man dann noch ein Rad fährt auf dem man am besten sein Können umsetzen kann ist die Sache perfekt.


----------



## bronks (28. Dezember 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich glaub zum "richtigen" Mountainbiken gehört primär Begeisterung, Kondition, Kraft und Fahrtechnik. Wenn man dann noch ein Rad fährt auf dem man am besten sein Können umsetzen kann ist die Sache perfekt.


Das allerwichtigste ist ein Berg (engl. Mountain). Alles andere kommt erst danach.


----------



## MTB_Django (28. Dezember 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich glaub zum "richtigen" Mountainbiken gehört primär Begeisterung, Kondition, Kraft und Fahrtechnik. Wenn man dann noch ein Rad fährt auf dem man am besten sein Können umsetzen kann ist die Sache perfekt.



Ja nur dazu ist das Stevens eigentlich nicht das richtige Bike. Ein XC-MTB ist für mich von der Art her eher ein Gelände-Rennrad.
Richtig zufrieden wäre ich auf einem 26"-AM-HT, aber dafür fehlt mir das Geld momentan.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (30. Dezember 2013)

In der Dirt wurde mal sehr schön erklärt, was man zum mountainbiken eigentlich braucht, leider hab ich weder nen Link, noch weiß ich den Wortlaut noch. Aber eigentlich braucht man nicht einmal nen Berg. Wenn ich in der Dämmerung noch ein paar Mauern droppe oder unter Straßenlaternen Wheelies mache, dann zählt das für mich.


----------



## Deleted 229708 (5. Januar 2014)

einfach lächerlich von diesem "Magazin":










*"Im Bild:* 26", 650B oder 29" - was fährt besser?  Zumindest bergauf hatte 29", wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, die Nase vorne,  gefolgt von 650B. 26" liegt in puncto Traktion und präzisem  Lenkverhalten (im Uphill) klar hinter den großen Laufrädern." (Tatsächlich ein Originalzitat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (5. Januar 2014)

rollomtb schrieb:


> einfach lächerlich von diesem "Magazin":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hat ja hier die Diskussion endlich ihr finales Ende.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. Januar 2014)

rollomtb schrieb:


> einfach lächerlich von diesem "Magazin":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild gab es vor ca. 4-5 seiten schon einmal war von der Mountainbike oder?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Ducsasch (5. Januar 2014)

"Präzises Lenkverhalten bergauf"
Wie geil ist denn der Schwachsinn? Mir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass meine 26er im Lenkverhalten bergauf unpräzise waren ... Toll, was sich diese Redakteure so alles einfallen lassen!
Demnächst sind 26er auch bei abnehmendem Mond nur noch eingeschränkt zu empfehlen ...


----------



## dickerbert (5. Januar 2014)

Du fährst dein 26er bei abnehmendem Mond?!?!?! Du spinnst doch!


----------



## vice-president (5. Januar 2014)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> "Präzises Lenkverhalten bergauf"
> Wie geil ist denn der Schwachsinn? Mir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass meine 26er im Lenkverhalten bergauf unpräzise waren ... Toll, was sich diese Redakteure so alles einfallen lassen!
> Demnächst sind 26er auch bei abnehmendem Mond nur noch eingeschränkt zu empfehlen ...


Bei meinem 26er wurde an steilen Anstiegen, an der Grenze zum Aufbäumen, das Vorderrad so "leicht" das es kaum noch zu steuern war. Mein 29er macht das nicht.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (5. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Bei meinem 26er wurde an steilen Anstiegen, an der Grenze zum Aufbäumen, das Vorderrad so "leicht" das es kaum noch zu steuern war. Mein 29er macht das nicht.



Schlechte Fahrtechnik, über sowas kann ich mit meinem 26er nicht plagen trotz steilen Anstiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich brech ab, die Argumente werden echt jeden Tag lächerlicher.

Präziseres Lenkverhalten bergauf   

Ich kann echt nemmer


----------



## rwk (5. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ja, ja, iss klar.
> 
> Du fährst natürlich auch im Winter alles Trails.
> 
> ...




Hallo an alle, die Bock auf Biken und nicht auf "Labern" haben.

Die Bilder der Bikes, die Schoeppi hier reinstellt belustigen mich!!! So sauber die Fahrräder dort sind, hab ich mein Bike nur einmal gesehen. Selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich das Bike garnicht mehr so sauber hinbekommen. Allein schon die Kratzer und Gebrauchsspuren. Aber manchen Leuten scheint es besser zu gefallen, Bikes zu fotographieren, als damit zu fahren 

Ich liebe es, wenn man immer schön seinen Senf dazu geben kann. Solche Leute lieben mich dann nur meistens nicht


----------



## DerFalke (5. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Bei meinem 26er wurde an steilen Anstiegen, an der Grenze zum Aufbäumen, das Vorderrad so "leicht" das es kaum noch zu steuern war. Mein 29er macht das nicht.


Da langt schon eine andere Geometrie. Mein Epic ging am Gardasee im Vergleich zu einem Mitfahrer auch vorne leichter hoch, beides 26". 
Von daher liegt das eher nicht am 29´er.


----------



## vice-president (5. Januar 2014)

DerFalke schrieb:


> Da langt schon eine andere Geometrie. Mein Epic ging am Gardasee im Vergleich zu einem Mitfahrer auch vorne leichter hoch, beides 26".
> Von daher liegt das eher nicht am 29´er.


Ich hatte bis heute sechs 26er und diverse Leihräder, die hatten das alle - mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (5. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis heute sechs 26er und diverse Leihräder, die hatten das alle - mehr oder weniger.




Das kommt auch drauf an wie man tritt, wenn man natürlich reinlatscht wien Ochse geht jedes Vodderrad hoch, wenn man dann noch ungleichmäßg kurbelt geht das mit jedem Rad das is net abhängig von der Laufradgröße.
Die Geo macht da deutlich mehr aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis heute sechs 26er und diverse Leihräder, die hatten das alle - mehr oder weniger.


Schon mal was von Körperverlagerung nach vorne gehört? Ich fahr seit 15 Jahren 26er und bei mir hat sich noch nie was aufgebäumt.
ab 1:15...


----------



## F4B1 (6. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis heute sechs 26er und diverse Leihräder, die hatten das alle - mehr oder weniger.


Dann liegts bestimmt am schweren Vorderrad beim 29er. Oder fällt dir sonst noch was außer Geometrie ein?

Man kann jetzt noch Wochen und Monate diskutieren, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Vorteile der großen Räder eher gering sind und die Geometrie noch immer wesentlich für das Fahrverhalten ist. Am Ende bleibt halt das bessere Überrollverhalten. Man muss mit kleinen Vorderräder halt früher mal das Vorderrad lupfen. Da kann das aufbäumen des Vorderrads dann nützlich sein.


----------



## vice-president (6. Januar 2014)

Schon klar ihr Schlauberger, schon mal einen 22" oder 23" Rahmen gefahren?


----------



## F4B1 (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, ständig, bin fast 2m groß.


----------



## MTB_Django (6. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Bei meinem 26er wurde an steilen Anstiegen, an der Grenze zum Aufbäumen, das Vorderrad so "leicht" das es kaum noch zu steuern war. Mein 29er macht das nicht.



Soso. Alles eine Frage der Geometrie und der Fahrtechnik, wie einige schon gesagt haben. Wenn ich bergauf mit aufrechtem Körper hochfahren würde, würde mein 29er Stevens vorne so leicht werden, dass ich mit dem Lenken Probleme bekomme. Das ist keine Frage der Laufradgröße. Es sei man hat sackschwere Stahlfelgen am MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (6. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Schon klar ihr Schlauberger, schon mal einen 22" oder 23" Rahmen gefahren?



Ja, du Schlauberger bin ich, und da is das Rad auch net mehr oder weniger gestiegen wie an meinem 26er.
Bissel Druck sollte man halt schon aufs Vorderrad bringen.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Schon klar ihr Schlauberger, schon mal einen 22" oder 23" Rahmen gefahren?


Was soll da anders sein? Selbst wenn das Steuerrohr länger wäre, kannst Du das mit Vorbau (eventuell umdrehen), flachem Lenker und besserer Fahrtechnik ausgleichen. Ich kenne jemanden, der ist jahrelang als grosser Mensch mit grossem bike jede Rampe hochgekommen.


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Bei meinem 26er wurde an steilen Anstiegen, an der Grenze zum Aufbäumen, das Vorderrad so "leicht" das es kaum noch zu steuern war. Mein 29er macht das nicht.


 
Die physikalische Erklärung da zu würde mich brennend interessieren, dass bei gleicher Geometrie und dadurch gleiche Gewichtsverteilung auf Vorderrad und Hinterrad, das 26er früher aufbäumt.

Für große Menschen ab 190 mag ein 29er sinnvoll sein und so lange man Waldautobahnen und flowige Trails fährt wird man mit einem 29er auch gut zurecht kommen. Spätestens auf verblockten Trails wird man sich sein 26er zurück wünschen, aber ich denke 70% der Mountainbiker/innen sind dann eh überfordert und schieben.

Einem Profi ist es wurscht der kommt mit einem 26er genau so gut zurecht wie mit einem 29er.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Januar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die physikalische Erklärung da zu würde mich brennend interessieren, dass bei gleicher Geometrie und dadurch gleiche Gewichtsverteilung auf Vorderrad und Hinterrad, das 26er früher aufbäumt.
> 
> Für große Menschen ab 190 mag ein 29er sinnvoll sein und so lange man Waldautobahnen und flowige Trails fährt wird man mit einem 29er auch gut zurecht kommen. Spätestens auf verblockten Trails wird man sich sein 26er zurück wünschen, aber ich denke 70% der Mountainbiker/innen sind dann eh überfordert und schieben.
> 
> Einem Profi ist es wurscht der kommt mit einem 26er genau so gut zurecht wie mit einem 29er.


ich bin zwar kein profi, kann mittlerweile dennoch ganz passabel ein rad beherrschen.

ich bin nur 185 cm und komme mit meinem 29er besser zurecht, als ich es jemals mit irgendeinem 26er getan hätte. liegt eventuell an den beinen, 92 cm. wenn ich in gruppen fahre starren die mitfahrer immer auf die sattelüberhöhung. das war beim 26er extrem, beim 29er fällt das nicht mehr ganz so auf. mit dem 29er fahre ich auch sowas:






vorrausgesetzt, der boden hat guten grip, also keinen schotter, keinen laub oder nadeln, und ist auch nicht zu schmierig, gehen bisher mit meinem 29er rampen bis zu 29%, ohne, dass die vorderachse nervös oder unkontrollierbar wird.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Januar 2014)

Was mich an dieser Diskussion eigentlich am meisten nervt ist die Tatsache, dass es gar keine wirklichen 29 Zoll-bikes sind. Es sind normale 28" Felgen, auf die die breiten Mountainbike-Mäntel aufgezogen sind. Nach dieser Rechnung müssen die 26er Felgen eigentlich auch 27er heißen und das neue 27,5er-Format wären dann 28er ... damit ist die Verwirrung dann komplett ... Die Diskussion ist aber so oder so hinfällig. Soll doch jeder das Rad und die Felgengröße fahren, das ihm gefällt und passt....dann klappts auch mit den Rampen ;-).


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2014)

Einigen wir uns auf ein eindeutiges Mass ETRTO: 559 für 26", 584 für 27,5" und 622 für 28" und 29"

Rossi, die Bezeichnung von deinem Video sagt doch schon dass es ein Flow-Trail ist.


----------



## vice-president (6. Januar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was mich an dieser Diskussion eigentlich am meisten nervt ist die Tatsache, dass es gar keine wirklichen 29 Zoll-bikes sind. Es sind normale 28" Felgen, auf die die breiten Mountainbike-Mäntel aufgezogen sind. Nach dieser Rechnung müssen die 26er Felgen eigentlich auch 27er heißen und das neue 27,5er-Format wären dann 28er ... damit ist die Verwirrung dann komplett ... Die Diskussion ist aber so oder so hinfällig. Soll doch jeder das Rad und die Felgengröße fahren, das ihm gefällt und passt....dann klappts auch mit den Rampen ;-).


29" heißt es damit das "Kind einen Namen hat". Was sollen normale 28" Felgen sein. Reifengrößen in Zoll sind nicht so richtig logisch und für viele verwirrend. 
Welche Felgengröße in mm braucht man zB für Reifen in 26x1,5 , 26x1 1/2 und 26x1,5?


----------



## schoeppi (6. Januar 2014)

rwk schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, die Bock auf Biken und nicht auf "Labern" haben.
> 
> Die Bilder der Bikes, die Schoeppi hier reinstellt belustigen mich!!!
> *Freut mich, dass du Spaß hast!*
> ...



Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was du mit diesem Posting eigentlich sagen willst.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Januar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was mich an dieser Diskussion eigentlich am meisten nervt ist die Tatsache, dass es gar keine wirklichen 29 Zoll-bikes sind. Es sind normale 28" Felgen, auf die die breiten Mountainbike-Mäntel aufgezogen sind. Nach dieser Rechnung müssen die 26er Felgen eigentlich auch 27er heißen und das neue 27,5er-Format wären dann 28er ... damit ist die Verwirrung dann komplett ... Die Diskussion ist aber so oder so hinfällig. Soll doch jeder das Rad und die Felgengröße fahren, das ihm gefällt und passt....dann klappts auch mit den Rampen ;-).



Ist doch klar:

29er-Idee=>Ursprung Amiland
"Twentyeighter=>Klingt schaisze
"Tentyniner"=>Klingt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Januar 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ist doch klar:
> 
> 29er-Idee=>Ursprung Amiland
> "Twentyeighter=>Klingt schaisze
> "Tentyniner"=>Klingt cool



TwentySEXY => Klingt superscharf
TwentyNEINer => ...


----------



## rwk (6. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was du mit diesem Posting eigentlich sagen willst.


Macht nix, wenn du dir unsicher bist  

Du darfst dein Bike gerne weiterhin so sorgfältig putzen.....


----------



## schoeppi (6. Januar 2014)

rwk schrieb:


> Du darfst dein Bike gerne weiterhin so sorgfältig putzen.....



Oh, danke! 

Hatte schon überlegt wieso das ein Problem sein könnte wenn ichs putze.
Konserviert der Dreck vielleicht und es hält dann länger?
Ist das Krachen im Antrieb vom Schlamm vielleicht gut für Kette und Kassette und ich weiss davon gar nichts?
Hat es sonst irgendwelche Vorteile wenn die Schlammbrocken statt draussen im Garten besser in der Garage liegen?
Fragen über Fragen.....


Aber noch was zum eigentlichen Titel dieses Treads "stirbt 26 Zoll aus?":

Auszüge aus einem aktuellen Test des Mountainbike-Magazins:
"Bleibt vorab noch die wichtige Frage: 27,5" oder 29"? Die Redaktion stellte es den Herstellern frei, welches Laufradmaß (sofern beide vorhanden) sie für den Test wählten. 14 Marken entschieden sich für 29", Giant, Merida, Scott und Storck schickten 27,5". Dies vorab: In der Praxis waren die Unterschiede so enorm, dass MountainBIKE das Testfeld aufteilte und 27,5" und 29" separat bewertet.

Und 26"? Ist in diesem Segment Geschichte! Kein einziger(!) der 18 Hersteller bietet noch ein Racebike im „Urmaß“ an, lediglich Einsteiger-Hardtails rollen noch vereinzelt auf 26" in die Shops. Wer hätte diese Entwicklung vor einem Jahr vorausgeahnt?"

Gestet wurden 18 Race Hardtails.

Und noch ein Test.
Dieses mal 2 Enduros, nach Meinung vieler eine klare Domäne der 26er:

"Riesige Laufräder, riesige Federwege – was vor zwei Jahren als unvereinbar galt, ist heute bei vielen Herstellern Realität. Dank immer ausgefeilteren Geometrien und Kinematiken gelingt es wie beim Cube Stereo 29 und beim Trek Remedy 29, mindestens 140 mm Federweg mit 29er-Wheels zu vermählen."

Geht’s ruppig und steil empor, brillieren indes beide: Was die 29er-Räder im Verbund mit den Heckfederungen an Traktion generieren, ist unglaublich!

Wie schlagen sich Cube Stereo Super HPC Race 29 und Trek Remedy 9 29 im Downhill?
Im Talschwung wiederholt sich das Schauspiel, gnadenlos brettern die zwei über verblockteste Steinfelder und kniehohe Wurzelteppiche – da erblasst manches Freeride-Bike! 

*"Test-Fazit:*
Wumms! Mit „abartiger“ Traktion und Laufruhe sind die 29"-Langhüber eine Klasse für sich. Den Testern gefiel das Remedy besser als das „kurvenfaule“ Stereo, das dafür mit technischen Werten glänzt."


----------



## rwk (6. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Oh, danke!
> 
> Hatte schon überlegt wieso das ein Problem sein könnte wenn ichs putze.
> Konserviert der Dreck vielleicht und es hält dann länger?
> ...



Schau! Dann kannst jetzt deiner Lieblingsaufgabe, das Putzen, nachgehen und dabei noch a bissl über die Welt nachdenken.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Januar 2014)

rwk schrieb:


> Schau! Dann kannst jetzt deiner Lieblingsaufgabe, das Putzen, nachgehen und dabei noch a bissl über die Welt nachdenken.



Lieblingsaufgabe? Nee, beim besten Willen nicht!
Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## 4mate (6. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> gnadenlos brettern die zwei über verblockteste Steinfelder und *kniehohe* Wurzelteppiche




Mountainbike Magazin ist und war schon immer die BLÖD Zeitung 
unter den MTB Magazinen und  wird es auf ewig  immer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (6. Januar 2014)

Wow. Mit 26" muss man sogar am Bordstein das Vorderrad in die Luft bringen, und 29" rollt sogar über kniehohe Hindernisse. Dann macht es ja Nix, daß man beim 29er das Vorderrad überhaupt nicht mehr in die Luft bekommt.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Januar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dann macht es ja Nix, daß man beim 29er das Vorderrad überhaupt nicht mehr in die Luft bekommt.



Wieso geht das nicht?


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wieso geht das nicht?


 
Das ist nicht nötig, das macht so ein 29er Wunderbike automatisch.


----------



## tane (6. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Die NSA die orten dann dein Handy und geben es an die Polizei weiter  Oder überall sind Kameras.


 machz bitte keine blöden witze - hier in österarm ist es tw. extrem stressig, da praktisch nirgends erlaubt! (außer auf den "ausgewiesenen" strecken, die zum größten teil aus waldautobahn & asphalt bestehen)


----------



## MTB_Django (6. Januar 2014)

Bin letztens bei Breisach mit meinem Vater einen Trail gefahren, der allerhöchstens 40 cm breit war und sich durchs Gehölz schlängelte und auch recht nahe an einem Steinbruch wos an einer Seite bestimmt so 20 m senkrecht runtergeht. Dazu noch recht matschigen Boden. Grip mit den Rocket Rons recht schwach so übersteuernd gefahren bei den Stellen wo der Matsch tief war.

Tatsache...worauf ich hinaus wollte. Zwar lenkt sich das 29er Stevens Colorado sich recht gut, aber in den engen Kehren war ich im Matsch teilweise überfordert, weil beim lenken das Rad untersteuerte. Zumal sind die reifen auch sehr sperrig auf dem Trail. Vater ist ein Scott LT mit 26" gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Ich glaub fast, mit nem 26" wäre ich besser durch die engen Kehren gekommen und mit guten Reifen auch am Steinbruch vorbei gekommen auf dem Rad. Hab am Steinbruch und danach bergab nur geschoben.

Nächsten Winter gibts dann aber gescheite Matschreifen fürs Bike. Bis dahin lern ich mal gescheit Fahrtechnik auf dem Twentyneiner. Mein nächstes Bike wird definitiv ein Twentysexer-HT mit ner 150mm Pike an Stahlrahmen. Ich träume schon von den ganzen Cotics, Ragleys, 2SoulCycles, Commencal Ramones....hab ich da was vergessen?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. Januar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> ....hab ich da was vergessen?



Production Privee, Dialledbikes, on one...

Ist aber auch wumpe, Stahl HT rockt einfach!!!


----------



## corra (6. Januar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein profi, kann mittlerweile dennoch ganz passabel ein rad beherrschen.
> 
> ich bin nur 185 cm und komme mit meinem 29er besser zurecht, als ich es jemals mit irgendeinem 26er getan hätte. liegt eventuell an den beinen, 92 cm. wenn ich in gruppen fahre starren die mitfahrer immer auf die sattelüberhöhung. das war beim 26er extrem, beim 29er fällt das nicht mehr ganz so auf. mit dem 29er fahre ich auch sowas:
> 
> ...




wenn du mit nem 29er so den flowtrail nagelst verkauf ich mein parkbike XD 

gottseidank bin ich aus dieser diskusion raus ich fahr 24" oder fatt bike ( evil laugh )


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> gottseidank bin ich aus dieser diskusion raus ich fahr 24" oder fatt bike ( evil laugh )



Um Himmels Willen, was machst Du bloß, wenn Du plötzlich auf ein mannshohes Wurzelfeld triffst oder mal ganz fix über einen Hinkelstein drüberrollen musst?
Sowas geht doch ausschließlich und fast wie von selbst mit einem 29er, vor allem bergauf.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (6. Januar 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen, was machst Du bloß, wenn Du plötzlich auf ein mannshohes Wurzelfeld triffst oder mal ganz fix über einen Hinkelstein drüberrollen musst?
> Sowas geht doch ausschließlich und fast wie von selbst mit einem 29er, vor allem bergauf.



Er macht das Selbe wie wir mit unseren unfahrbaren 26er. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## corra (6. Januar 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen, was machst Du bloß, wenn Du plötzlich auf ein mannshohes Wurzelfeld triffst oder mal ganz fix über einen Hinkelstein drüberrollen musst?
> Sowas geht doch ausschließlich und fast wie von selbst mit einem 29er, vor allem bergauf.



ich hab kleine heinzelfreunde die schufeln vor die wurzeln und steine kicker damit ich drüberkomm XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn du mit nem 29er so den flowtrail nagelst verkauf ich mein parkbike XD


der rahmen ist enduro-schwer. 3,7 kg. das ganze rad kommt auf 14,5 kg. und federweg hat es nur 120/120 mm.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (6. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> *"Test-Fazit:*
> Wumms! Mit „abartiger“ Traktion und Laufruhe sind die 29"-Langhüber eine Klasse für sich. Den Testern gefiel das Remedy besser als das „kurvenfaule“ Stereo, das dafür mit technischen Werten glänzt."



Also Mountainbike Magazin ist nun echt alles andere als eine seriöse Quelle, wohl eher ein Werbeblättchen. Die Formulierungen entlarven sich selbst ...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Januar 2014)

Ich geb um den Hype um die 29er gar nix.......hab grad mein GT Arrowhead mit "26" fertig, SSP wohlgemerkt..........und dabei bleibts,
ich fahr nix mit gefedert und nix ausser 26 uffm MTB......
Auch mein altes quantec, fährt mit 26 zöllern sehr sehr genial, vorallem komplett ungefedert......wuuuunderbaaar.....


----------



## RetroRider (6. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wieso geht das nicht?


Damit das Lenkverhalten in steilen Anstiegen präzise bleibt.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Januar 2014)

.......uuuund beschissen aussehen tun die 29 riesenräder auch noch.......


----------



## berkel (6. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn du mit nem 29er so den flowtrail nagelst verkauf ich mein parkbike XD


Was ist das Problem, gleiches Fahrkönnen und Bikekategorie vorausgesetzt?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2014)

schöne Videos.....Radgrössen sind doch eigentlich wurscht, hauptsache man hat Spass auf dem bike. Hab vor 2 Jahren auch 29er kategorisch abgelehnt und dann eins probegefahren. Ich war ziemlich begeistert vom Abrollverhalten und vom Komfort.
Auf verwinkeltem Terrain halte ich 26er nachwievor für sinnvoller und auch spassiger.
Entscheidend ist halt das, was man von einem bike erwartet....Geschmackssache.


----------



## Edged (7. Januar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> schöne Videos.....Radgrössen sind doch eigentlich wurscht, hauptsache man hat Spass auf dem bike. Hab vor 2 Jahren auch 29er kategorisch abgelehnt und dann eins probegefahren. Ich war ziemlich begeistert vom Abrollverhalten und vom Komfort.
> Auf verwinkeltem Terrain halte ich 26er nachwievor für sinnvoller und auch spassiger.
> Entscheidend ist halt das, was man von einem bike erwartet....Geschmackssache.


Da bin ich auch völlig Deiner Meinung! 

Der kleine Schönheitsfehler ist, dass es so gut wie keine 26"er mehr gibt. Außer im Gravitybereich - noch ...

Und - ich möchte weiterhin 26" kaufen können.
Interessant finde ich, dass sogar einer der ganz Großen, Rose, keine 26"er mehr im Programm hat. Und das, obwohl sie nicht so wirklich hinter den größeren Laufrädern stehen ...
's geht halt um Profit ...


----------



## vice-president (7. Januar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass sogar einer der ganz Großen, Rose, keine 26"er mehr im Programm hat. Und das, obwohl sie nicht so wirklich hinter den größeren Laufrädern stehen ...
> 's geht halt um Profit ...


Ich bin ja nicht der Meinung das Rose zu den ganz Großen gehört. Und wie kommst du darauf das sie nicht hinter den größeren Laurädern stehen?
26er hat Rose übrigens hier und hier.
Wurde mit 26ern eigentlich kein Geld verdient? Und warum gab es da auch jedes Jahr "neue" Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (7. Januar 2014)

Der Tread heisst "Stirbt 26 Zoll aus?"

Und diese Frage wird man wohl oder übel mit ja beantworten müssen.

Der Tod des 26ers ist auch nicht das 29er.
Die beiden Laufradgrössen tun sich nix und könnten sicher gut nebeneinander existieren.

Die 27,5er sind Schuld.

Ich bin noch keins gefahren und kann mich daher dazu nicht wirklich äussern.

Rose schreibt dieses Format verbinde die Vorteile von 26 und 29.
Wenn das so stimmen würde bräuchte man ja nur noch die.
An anderer Stelle habe ich gelesen der Unterschied zum 26er sei eher überschaubar.
Dann bräuchte man sie eigentlich gar nicht.

Aber am Ende ist es egal was stimmt und was nicht.

Die Welle ist losgetreten und kaum ein Hersteller kann oder will es sich leisten nicht darauf zu reiten.
Wenn man nicht ins Hintertreffen geraten will muss man mitziehen.
Und das ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten, die 2014er Modellpaletten zeigen das.

So ganz wird 26 vermutlich nicht sterben.
Es werden sich wohl kleine Bikeschmieden finden die sich darauf spezialisieren werden mit 26 Zoll das Besondere anzubieten,
ähnlich wie bei Stahlrahmen oder Starrbikes.

Aber die Preise für diese Räder werden dann sicher nicht mehr so wirklich lustig sein.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Januar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch völlig Deiner Meinung!
> 
> Der kleine Schönheitsfehler ist, dass es so gut wie keine 26"er mehr gibt. Außer im Gravitybereich - noch ...
> 
> ...



Hey Edged, wenn Du Dich bei den Nischenanbietern umschaust (z.B. british steel), findest Du noch lange 26er. Ich hab mir vor knapp 2 Jahren nochmal schnell ein Cotic Soul für XC/AM als Rahmen zugelegt und es nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut....einfach mal schaun: http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/soul
oder sowas:
http://www.pipedreamcycles.com/product/sirius-reynolds-853-hardtail/

Apropos 29er...gefahren bin ich damals ein "Solaris".....was mir an dem 29er gefallen hat, war ein kurzes Steuerrohr und seehr viel Fahrkomfort:
http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/solaris-a-simple


----------



## MTB_Django (7. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir echt der Meinung, dass man diese Diskussion mal beenden sollte und den Thread schließen. 
Zu Pro und Contra von 29" und 650B ist hier wirklich auch alles gesagt worden. Irgendwann wirds doch eher nur ein Hickhack um die Laufradgrößen. Das wäre nicht so schön. 
Ich würde es ja verstehen wenn man 26" und 29" koexistieren lassen würde, davon hat ja jeder was. Aber 650B ist doch eigentlich fürn Allerwertesten. Ich bin mir jetzt der Meinung dass man 650B eher boykottieren sollte. Zum Kilometerfressen auf Waldautobahnen finde ich meine 29er-CC-Feile mittlerweile ganz toll, aber zum Trailbiken mit engen Kehren eher fugly.

Für kleinere Betriebe wie Cotic, Ragley, NS, und so weiter wird es eventuell auch erfolgreich sein, wenn sie einen neuen Kundenstamm bekommen, die der alten Laufradgröße treu bleiben wollen. 
Ein Stahlrahmen mit 26" ist old school. Das find ich cool und machts Bike auch begehrenswert. 
Zumal ich einen gut gemachten Stahlrahmen weit edler finde als Carbon oder Alu. 
Für mich ist Carbon letzten Endes das was es ist, eben Plastik und Alu das gleiche Material wie bei der Coladose. 

Jeder soll halt fahren was er will und was ihm passt. Ich wünsche jedem hier, dass er sein Baby gefunden hat, sein Bike mit dem er maximalen Fahrspaß und viel Freude daran hat. 

Toi, toi, toi an alle Biker und gute Fahrt allseits!


----------



## 4mate (7. Januar 2014)

Wir danken  der Europäischen   Fahrradindustrie  , die durch Schaffung  des 
650B/27,5" Standards  ein wirksames Gegenmittel  auf den  Amiländischen Angriff zum
alleinigen  Zwecke der Weltbeherrschung  mit 29" Rädern   eröffnete. 

Wie schon geschrieben, vereint 650B die Vorteile von 26" & 29" und vermeidet beider Nachteile,
ist zu Recht das 'neue' 26" 


			
				MTB Django schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir echt der Meinung, dass man diese Diskussion mal beenden sollte und den Thread schließen.


  Geh' doch nach drüben wenn dir freie Meinungsäußerung nicht passt


----------



## 430er (7. Januar 2014)

Hach, ich find's großartig wie Ihr Jungs / Männer Kindergarten & Schwan5vergleich miteinander kombiniert!


----------



## client (7. Januar 2014)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> unter 8 kg habe ich noch kein 26 gesehen


Aber zwischen 8 kg und 10 kg liegt immerhin ein Unterschied von 2 kg! Den %-Unterschied kannst Du ja selbst ausrechnen.
Um ein Bike 2 kg zu erleichtern haben die Leute "früher" viele tausend Euros ausgegeben. Wie die Zeiten sich ändern; dachten wir früher, dass weniger Gewicht eine maßgeblich, vorteilhafte Rolle für den Fahrer spielt, so ist es heute halt die Größe! Der Penisvergleich ist auch bei den Bike- Herstellern angekommen. Wenn es um die "Mannesgröße" geht, dann spielen sachliche Argumente keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (7. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Aber zwischen 8 kg und 10 kg liegt immerhin ein Unterschied von 2 kg! Den %-Unterschied kannst Du ja selbst ausrechnen.
> Um ein Bike 2 kg zu erleichtern haben die Leute "früher" viele tausend Euros ausgegeben. Wie die Zeiten sich ändern; dachte wir früher, dass weniger Gewicht eine maßgeblich, vorteilhafte Rolle für den Fahrer spielt, so ist es heute halt die Größe! Der Penisvergleich ist auch bei den Bike- Herstellern angekommen. Wenn es um die "Mannesgröße" geht, dann spielen sachliche Argumente keine Rolle mehr.




heutzutage geben die leute bei nem 29" mehr aus für mehr gewicht 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2014)

doodlez schrieb:


> heutzutage geben die leute bei nem 29" mehr aus für mehr gewicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk




Noch.

Im XC/Marathon-Bereich, der grossen Dömane der 29er, und der Bike-Sparte die am meissten auf Gewicht achtet, wird extrem viel in 
diese Richtung entwickelt.

Im 29er Unterforum gibts schon heute ein Menge Sub 10 und auch Sub 9 Kg Hardtails zu sehen.
Keine Show-Bikes, sondern im Besitz von Leuten die sie entsprechend fahren und nutzen.

Bei 26ern hingegen tut sich in der Richtung gar nichts mehr.
Es gibt ja schon kaum noch welche zu kaufen.
Auch bei typischen Leichtbau-Teilen ist das erkennbar.
FRM beispielsweise hat die 26er XMD333 Felge bereits aus dem Programm genommen.
Das war über Jahre ein Klassiker beim Thema Leichtbau.


----------



## Luzifer (8. Januar 2014)

Versuch mal ein 29er Hardtail fahrfertig auf unter 8kg zu bringen - bricht Dir bei der ersten ruppigen Abfahrt garantiert unterm Allerwertesten zusammen.

Ich würde sagen wir schicken nicht nur 26", sondern auch das Thema Leichtbau in die ewigen Jagdgründe.
Ist doch absolut uniteressant ein 29er zu tunen.


----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2014)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Versuch mal ein 29er Hardtail fahrfertig auf unter 8kg zu bringen - bricht Dir bei der ersten ruppigen Abfahrt garantiert unterm Allerwertesten zusammen.
> 
> Ich würde sagen wir schicken nicht nur 26", sondern auch das Thema Leichtbau in die ewigen Jagdgründe.
> Ist doch absolut uniteressant ein 29er zu tunen.



Gilt das gleiche wie oben, noch.
Die Entwicklung der nächsten Jahre wird solche Bikes hervorbringen.

Abgesehen davon bricht ein Sub 8kg 26er bei mir genauso zusammen.


----------



## MTB_Django (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, diese CC-Feilen brechen auch unterm Allerwertesten zusammen, wenn man einen nicht CC-tauglichen Drop macht. 
Für den Profisport kann ich den Leichtbau ja verstehen. Aber so eine 8 Kilo Flunder wäre für mich nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend. Mein 2013er Stevens Colorado 401 fällt nicht wirklich unter Leichtbau, aber es ist eines der leichtesten Alurahmen die es gibt.

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass selbst Profisportler sich vom Leichtbau abwenden...aus Sicherheitsgründen oder so.


----------



## dickerbert (8. Januar 2014)

Als vor Jahren das Vorbaumaß von 25,4mm auf 31,8 geändert wurde, haben Hersteller und Bikemagazine auch "steifer, aber dennoch leichter wegen geringerer Wandstärke" propagiert. In der Regel war der 25,4-Lenker aber trotzdem leichter als die Oversize-Variante. Fakten haben dennich nix geholfen. 25,4 ist heute ausgestorben - sicher nicht aus rationalen Gründen....


----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass selbst Profisportler sich vom Leichtbau abwenden...aus Sicherheitsgründen oder so.



Nicht nur das.

Es zahlt sich auch im Rennen nicht aus wegen 50gr. Ersparnis am Laufradsatz einen defekt zu haben.
Schon gar nicht bei dem Anspruch den heute schon viele CC-Strecken haben (Steinfelder etc.)


----------



## MTB_Django (8. Januar 2014)

Wie Steinfelder? Wie darf man sich das vorstellen? Mit 100 mm Forken durch Steinfelder? Geht da der Forke nicht die Puste aus?



Ich fahr meine Fox 32 Float CTD Evo fast nur im Climb-Modus. Bei den Waldwegen am Kaiserstuhl und in Umgebung brauchts iwie auch keine Federung. Nur schade, dass die Fox keinen echten Lockout hat. Die RS Reba hingegen schon.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Januar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Als vor Jahren das Vorbaumaß von 25,4mm auf 31,8 geändert wurde, haben Hersteller und Bikemagazine auch "steifer, aber dennoch leichter wegen geringerer Wandstärke" propagiert. In der Regel war der 25,4-Lenker aber trotzdem leichter als die Oversize-Variante. Fakten haben dennich nix geholfen. 25,4 ist heute ausgestorben - sicher nicht aus rationalen Gründen....


Ich fahr nachwievor aus optischen Gründen am hardtail 25,4 und es ist auch kein Problem, Lenker und Vorbauten zu bekommen. (Syntace, Acros, KCNC...)


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. Januar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Als vor Jahren das Vorbaumaß von 25,4mm auf 31,8 geändert wurde, haben Hersteller und Bikemagazine auch "steifer, aber dennoch leichter wegen geringerer Wandstärke" propagiert. In der Regel war der 25,4-Lenker aber trotzdem leichter als die Oversize-Variante. Fakten haben dennich nix geholfen. 25,4 ist heute ausgestorben - sicher nicht aus rationalen Gründen....




Aber da gab es keine verhleichbaren Diskussionen. Das Thema Laufradgröße existiert ja schon seit einigen Jahren und in Deutschland konnten sich 29er lange nicht durchsetzen. Schade, dass das von den meisten Herstellern ignoriert wird. Da hilft nur abstimmen mit den Füßen und eben die Firmen unterstützen, die noch passable 26er in Angebot haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Wie Steinfelder? Wie darf man sich das vorstellen? Mit 100 mm Forken durch Steinfelder? Geht da der Forke nicht die Puste aus?



Sowas hier:

Die Weltcup Strecke in Pietermaritzburg





oder der olympische CC Kurs von London 2012


----------



## MTB_Django (8. Januar 2014)

Boah ey. das ist ja fast schon Trialfahren für Anfänger. Das obere Bild suggeriert fast, dass es aus einer DH-Strecke stammen könnte, von der Perspektive her.


----------



## 4mate (8. Januar 2014)

So gehts, wenn man wegen 50 oder 100 Gramm weniger den leichteren Laufradsatz nimmt!


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Januar 2014)

So etwa kann man sich das vorstellen. Die heutigen cc-strecken sind teilweise schon nicht ohne


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. Januar 2014)

Uh das sieht aber echt böse aus. Gibt es auch einen Hintergrund zu dem Bild?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## 4mate (8. Januar 2014)

Aus dem französischen, holprige Übersetzung:





> Christophe BORTELS
> Unter der Gondel bei Mont-Ste-Anne zum ersten Mal, dachte ich, dass diese Passage Teil der Downhill-Strecke war.
> Aber Nein, es war für die XC! Treiber [Fahrer] wird überhaupt nicht, was ist passiert, nur sein Fahrrad dabei ist, das
> er erkannte, dass das Rad gut gefaltet war und verbrauchte mehr in der Gabel...
> *Er hat es mit einem großen Stein korrigiert, und es ist weg!* Eine ausgezeichnete Souvenir...


Großartig "hat es an einem großen Stein korrigiert und es ist weg!" 
http://www.26in.fr/news/3718-point-a-mi-parcours-concours-qui-ne.html

Christphe Bortels ist der Fotograf, nicht der Fahrer
*Behind the Lens - Christophe Bortels - Pinkbike*


----------



## MTB_Django (8. Januar 2014)

Da kommt bei mir der Verdacht, dass es aus Google Translator ist oder? 
Aber das da ist ein schon sehr geiles Bild. Fast schon zu lustig. 
Habe auch Easton EA70XC felgen auf meinem Bike. Aber diese da sind bestimmt aus Carbon. Obwohl...das kann auch mit ner Alu-Felge passieren.


----------



## schoeppi (8. Januar 2014)

So, und solche


4mate schrieb:


> So gehts, wenn man wegen 50 oder 100 Gramm weniger den leichteren Laufradsatz nimmt!



Wo bei gerade der nicht gespart hat am Gewicht.
Die EA70 sind schwer wie Blei.


----------



## MTB_Django (8. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> So, und solche
> 
> 
> Wo bei gerade der nicht gespart hat am Gewicht.
> Die EA70 sind schwer wie Blei.



Ich bin ja kein Rennfahrer...bisher taugen bei mir die EA70 schon was. Die werden gefahren bis sie am Arsch sind. Nur die Naben find ich recht klein dimensioniert, wenn ich die mit denen von anderen Bikes vergleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (8. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> So, und solche
> 
> 
> Wo bei gerade der nicht gespart hat am Gewicht.
> Die EA70 sind schwer wie Blei.


Schön das es einer bemerkt hat!

Es gibt sinnvollen Leichtbau und Bereiche, wo man das Gewichtreduzieren nicht übertreiben sollte ( Lenker und dergl.)

Ein gut gebautes leichtes Laufrad hält schon sehr viel aus. Nur nicht das Unvermögen oder die schlechte Fahrtechnik mancher Fahrer.
In solchen Steinfeldern gewinnt niemand ein cc- Rennen, sondern in den Anstiegen!, deshalb reicht es aus dort ohne Sturz zügig durchzufahren. Vollgas darf man dann bergauf fahren.
Ich kann das Schlechtreden leichter Bikes auch nicht mehr hören. Speckt  einfach selber ab, und schon gibt es wenig Probleme mit leichten Bikes; und das gilt für 26" und 29" MTBs.


----------



## dickerbert (8. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, Steinfelder haben es gerade wegen des Zuschauerspektakels in die CC-Kurse geschafft. Schaut man sich die Rennen an, sieht man, dass nahezu jeder Fahrer die gleiche Linie fährt. Und wenn es nur eine gerade Falllinie ist, die man mit genug Schwung (sowohl in 26", 650B und 29") überrollen kann. Das sind angelegte Strecken! Klar sind die anspruchsvoll, aber eben so angelegt, dass eine Ideallinie zumindest zu erahnen ist - und die wird im Training trainiert, bis man blind herunter kommt. 
Und dann gilt es, wie @client schon sagt, einfach nur sturzfrei herunter zu kommen. Trifft man die Ideallinie, hält es auch das Billiglaufrad/Leichtbau-Laufrad aus. Trifft man daneben, braucht man gewisses Glück, um Körper und Material heil herunter zu kriegen. Meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht einmal daran festmachen, ob nun große oder kleine Laufräder besser sind. Kleine stabile 26er würden einen Sturz vielleicht eher verkraften. Mit 29ern wäre der Sturz vielleicht gar nicht passiert. Beim 650B kommt es ganz darauf an, welcher Reifen montiert ist. Je nachdem, kann man sich in die Gruppe der 26er oder 29er einreihen. 650B ist meiner Meinung nach deshalb ein Zwischenmaß, dass die Welt nicht braucht.

Obwohl ich 4mates Beiträge sehr schätze und es lange für Satire hielt: Mittlerweile glaube ich wirklich, dass er/sie/es 650B für das bessere 26" halten. Wiederholung schafft Glaubwürdigkeit


----------



## 4mate (8. Januar 2014)

So ist es. Und die Krawatte.
Optimal ist natürlich aber das Rad, bei dem der Fahrer
je einen Laufradsatz in 26", 27,5" & 29" mit sich führt.

Da immer einer montiert ist, braucht er nur eine Rückenkraxe
für 2 Laufradsätze und hat den Vorteil, absolut für jeden
unterschiedlich fordernden Untergrund und Topografie IMMER
die perfekte Laufradgröße zur Verfügung zu haben. Ein paar
verschiedene Reifen passen noch in die Kraxe, in's Gewicht
fallen sie nicht. Einen Rahmen dafür zu bauen ist ein Leichtes!

Wer glaubt dass das Thema nicht weiter ausbaufähig ist,  irrt:


----------



## MTB_Django (8. Januar 2014)

Was will 4Mate mit dem gif sagen? 

Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht es aus als ob das Fahrzeug sich wie ein Tier bewegt. Auf einem Fahrrad kann das gar nicht funktionieren. Die Halben reifen haben ja unterschiedlichen Versatz.


----------



## dickerbert (8. Januar 2014)

In Zeiten, wo Päckchen per Drohne ausgeliefert werden, sollte das die Zukunft sein: Jedem Biker sein Begleitfahrzeug!


----------



## Sauerland1 (10. Januar 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand bitte den Tourenfullytest aus der Mountainbike erklären

Da testen Sie als einziges 26 Zoll Bike ein Radon und schreiben da unter anderem sinngemäß...26 Zoll ist vom Gewicht her unschlagbar und das merkt man auch bergauf. Damit werden fast alle anderen Bikes stehen gelassen.

Was ist denn da passiert oder wird nun ein Redakteur gefeuert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Januar 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand bitte den Tourenfullytest aus der Mountainbike erklären
> 
> Da testen Sie als einziges 26 Zoll Bike ein Radon und schreiben da unter anderem sinngemäß...26 Zoll ist vom Gewicht her unschlagbar und das merkt man auch bergauf. Damit werden fast alle anderen Bikes stehen gelassen.
> 
> Was ist denn da passiert oder wird nun ein Redakteur gefeuert?



Haben sie das dann durch einen Spruch wie:"Man könnte zwar Bergauf einen Gewichtsunterschied merken,wenn man denn durch das schlechte Lenkverhalten überhaupt Bergauf fahren könnte." Etwas überspitzt aber so in etwa?


----------



## Sauerland1 (10. Januar 2014)

Nö, nur in der Abfahrt ist es einen Tick früher nervös, da merkt man die kleinen Laufräder. Das meint zumindest der Redakteur


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Januar 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Nö, nur in der Abfahrt ist es einen Tick früher nervös, da merkt man die kleinen Laufräder. Das meint zumindest der Redakteur



Ich lese die Mountainbike nur wenn ich an der Kasse warte und leg sie dann zurück  Aber soweit war ich wohl nicht gekommen. Aber das verwundert mich jetzt aber echt das ein MTB Magazin ein 26er Vertritt.


----------



## MTB_Django (10. Januar 2014)

Na dann werden sie wohl Rüge kriegen, dass sie jetzt da nen 26" getestet haben und die Vorteile aufgezählt haben. "nervöser" würde ich hier mit verspielter übersetzen.


----------



## RetroRider (10. Januar 2014)

Klarer Fall von "der Zensor war grad pinkeln".


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (11. Januar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von "der Zensor war grad pinkeln".




Schön aber, dass das Thema Gewicht aufgegriffen wird. Wenn man nämlich nicht gerade ein Vermögen für ein 29er ausgegen will, sind die Kisten nämlich Sackschwer, was gerade bei Tourenfullys der Fall ist.

Trotzdem, wie gerade der Mountainbike ein solcher "Fehler" passieren konnte ist mir ein Rätsel. Das gibt mal Schelte von den Sponsoren


----------



## ulli! (11. Januar 2014)

was haltet ihr von dem ansatz:
"29er und 650er zielen auf leute die ein 26er haben und damit zufrieden sind. aber warum nicht ist ja neu entwickelt? kaufen macht glücklich und wieso sollte ich nicht mal was neues kaufen? die fehlende akzeptanz wird durch magazine geregelt und schon flutscht es nach einigen tests."


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (11. Januar 2014)

Naja also ich hab ein 26er, werde mir deswegen aber trotzdem kein 650b Rad kaufen, dass es da einen riesen Unterschied gibt is einfach Blödsinn.
29er fallen aufgrund meines Einsatzgebietes sowieso raus.
Und nur weil es in den Magazinen steht, und dort gelobt wird ohne Ende werd ich mir auch keins von den neuen Größen kaufen, wer sich davon so dermaßen beeinflussen lässt kann das gerne tun.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich sag's mal so, sollte es in einigen Jahren tatsächlich keine 26er mehr geben (was ich allerdings sehr anzweifle), werde ich mir ein 650b kaufen, da der Unterschied eh vernachlässigbar klein ist.
Bis dahin vergnüge ich mich mit meinen 26ern weiter. Ich hab's ja schon einmal geschrieben, in bestimmten Breichen haben 29er sicherlich eine Berechtigung und auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, 650b würde bei freier Verfügbarkeit aller Laufradgrößen weiterhin kein Schwein interessieren. Weil auch die Industrie das weiß, wird 26" einfach vom Markt genommen, blöd nur, wenn die Verbraucher da nicht mitspielen.


----------



## Luzifer (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich diese riesen 29er Laufräder schon sehe, hab ich keine Lust mehr reinzutreten - oder doch ?
650B ist Quatsch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinundMein (12. Januar 2014)

Genau, kein Mensch braucht 650B.
Deshalb wird ja auch versucht, 26" vom Markt zu nehmen. Die letzten Ausgaben der Bike-Bravos haben ja auch das 650B Lied gesungen.

Brauche ich da noch die Bike-Bravos? 
Nein.


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

Ja. Damit du endlich lernst dass 650B das bessere 26 ist


----------



## dickerbert (12. Januar 2014)

Jetzt halte ich es doch wieder für Satire. Ich bin verwirrt!


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

http://www.650b.de/

Einfach mal frei von persönlichen Präferenzen die Zeitlinien zurück
und die verbundenen Anforderungen studieren, ein bisschen an Physik
denken und an den nächsten Frühling & Sommer, alles vergleichen


----------



## dickerbert (12. Januar 2014)

Der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nach zu urteilen, hast du die Seite gerade eben fix erstellt


----------



## Edged (12. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> ..., ein bisschen an Physik
> denken und an den nächsten Frühling & Sommer, alles vergleichen


Ständig an Physik zu denken, beinhaltet mein Job. Aus dem zitierten Bericht kann ich nix ableiten. Und selbst wenn ich mit Gewalt Vorteile für 650B sehen will, sagt mir meine (in diesem Fall gefühlte) physikalische Vorausschau bestenfalls eine Verbesserung ab der dritten Stelle hinter dem Komma voraus.

Hinzu kommt, dass ich mit 1,73m recht klein bin ...
Hinzu kommt, dass es kaum noch 26"er im 1000€-4000€-Segment mehr gibt.

Hinzu kommt, dass ich wohl mal ausprobieren werde. Mit 29"ern würde ich nach einigen wenigen Erfahrungen bestenfalls Brötchen holen fahren.


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

Klappt doch


----------



## Edged (12. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Klappt doch


Klar, aber was jetzt? 
Gehirnwäsche? 
Markthörigkeit?

Habe ich jetzt ein Bravoabo gewonnen? 

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

Nein: Frei von persönlichen Präferenzen nüchtern 
die nächste Kaufentscheidung analytisch angehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (12. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein: Frei von persönlichen Präferenzen nüchtern
> die nächste Kaufentscheidung analytisch angehen


Wie langweilig


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (12. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein: Frei von persönlichen Präferenzen nüchtern
> die nächste Kaufentscheidung analytisch angehen


Ist 650b.de Deine Homepage? Falls ja, such Dir ne Freundin...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (12. Januar 2014)

Also 29" mag ja in gewissen Bereichen ok sein, aber 650b ist einfach nur Blödsinn, da gibts keinen spürbaren Unterschied.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Also 29" mag ja in gewissen Bereichen ok sein, aber 650b ist einfach nur Blödsinn, da gibts keinen spürbaren Unterschied.



So was nennt man dann Placebo Effekt

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass ich wohl mal ausprobieren werde.


Vielleicht ein Eriksen AK 47 äh ASK?


----------



## Ducsasch (12. Januar 2014)

29" gibt es seit langer Zeit im Trekkingbereich und hat dort sicher seine Berechtigung.
650b ist in meinen Augen reiner Schwachsinn und somit überflüssig!

Einziger Trost: man kann auch noch 24" Komponenten kaufen, insofern habe ich Hoffnung, dass ich noch lange Teile für meine 26er bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (12. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Eriksen AK 47 äh ASK?


...  ... ... wo ist der Kotzsmiley abgeblieben?


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

@ Ducsach:
Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Du wirst noch ewig-und-drei-Tage
Teile für dein(e) 26" MTB erhalten. Finde die hier schon früh genannte
Angst um nicht mehr verfügbare Ersatzteil absolut ziemlich befremdlich.

Auch ein Teil der berühmt-berüchtigten "German Angst"?


----------



## Ducsasch (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ja Hoffnung und keine Angst ...


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2014)

Haha, dafür sind u.a. die Schläuche für 26" gerade billig. Gerade 5 Stück von Conti 1,75-2,5er Breite, für je 2,90 Eu gekauft....Der 27,5/29 Zoll-Trend geht mir ja sowas von am Arsch vorbei....


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

Darüber freuen wir uns natürlich besonders und
noch mehr über die sehr damenhafte Semantik


----------



## Luzzifus (12. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein: Frei von persönlichen Präferenzen nüchtern
> die nächste Kaufentscheidung analytisch angehen


Nix gegen analytische und rationale Entscheidungen. Aber warum sollte ich persönliche Präferenzen aus der Kaufentscheidung herauslassen? Klingt ja wie DDR. Trabbis für alle. :>


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Januar 2014)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Klingt ja wie DDR. Trabbis für alle. :>



Darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen vor ein paar Seiten


----------



## x-rossi (12. Januar 2014)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Also 29" mag ja in gewissen Bereichen ok sein, aber 650b ist einfach nur Blödsinn, da gibts keinen spürbaren Unterschied.


ob 650B einfach nur blödsinn ist, darüber kann ich mir nach der expo in willingen ein urteil bilden. ich fahre ja schon 2 jahre 29er. weißt du, warum ich 29er fahre? ich habe ein rad gesucht, auf dem ich zurecht komme, mit dem ich über die alpen und auf einen flowtrail kann oder hier und da auch mal auf die x-line. und auf der expo in willingen ist es dann ein 29er geworden nachdem ich 10 verschiedene 29er der austellenden hersteller getestet habe. und dabei bin ich ja nur 185 cm klein.

mit einem 26er konnte ich das nämlich nicht. obwohl es für eine kleine anhängerschaft hier im forum das parkbike schlechthin darstellt. so ein 26er ist der größte mist, auf dem ich je gesessen habe. auf dem ging garnichts, weder park, noch alpen. mit einer beinlänge von 92 cm sitzt man auf einem kompakten 26er dann auch eher hoch, als lang. 20 jahre bin ich 26er gefahren und habe mich auf den kleinen rädern mit den seltsamen geometrien nie richtig zurecht gefunden. spaß hatte ich, trotz des 26er-makels, immer. nur nicht so geilen, wie jetzt mit dem 29er.

warum sollte ich denn auf der expo in willingen überhaupt noch 650B testen? woher soll ich das denn jetzt schon wissen, welche vorteile und nachteile diese vereinen? das erfahre ich dann während der drei tage, wenn ich auf allen möglichen 650ern gesessen habe.

aber vorher verschwende ich doch keinen gedanken daran, ob 29er oder 650er mehr abgehen?! hauptsache, die 26er sterben endlich aus damit die industrie von diesem 26er ballast befreit wird.


----------



## dickerbert (12. Januar 2014)

Genau das ist es ja: Selbst wenn man rational entscheidet, kann es dennoch auf ein 26er Bike hinauslaufen. Das kann man momentan aber kaum kaufen. Also ist die Konsequenz, das Bike zu nehmen, das dem 26er am ähnlichsten ist. Diese Entscheidung dann als rational einzustufen, ist aber eher Selbstbetrug als Logik.


----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2014)

Amen. MTB Pastor X. Rossis Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducsasch (12. Januar 2014)

Na dann mach ich mal gedanklich den Schampus auf, dass Du von diesem Missstand endlich befreit wurdest!


----------



## Sauerland1 (12. Januar 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...Der 27,5/29 Zoll-Trend geht mir ja sowas von am Arsch vorbei....



Man muss ja auch nicht jeden Trend mitmachen


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema und Gegenfrage: Stirbt Spaß aus? Leben und leben lassen, jedem das Seine und nach seiner Facon glücklich weden lassen....und, viel wichtiger Respekt untereinander, wenigstens "da draußen"...ich freue mich immer wieder, viele Biker zu sehen und schaue bestimmt nicht aufs Laufrad sondern in die Augen und Gruß!


----------



## theedee (13. Januar 2014)

Gegen die 29er habe ich nix. Die sehen zwar an kleinen Rahmen bescheuert aus, aber 26er an einem XL Rahmen sind auch nicht besser.

Die 27,5 ärgern mich allerdings. Nach Jahrzehnten mit einem Standard (und den 29ern die eigentlich 28er sind für die Trecking Bikes) kommen die Deppen daher und bringen eine unnütze Zwischengröße, nur um nochmal neu abkassieren zu können.


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2014)

theedee schrieb:


> Die 27,5 ärgern mich allerdings. Nach Jahrzehnten mit einem Standard kommen die Deppen daher und bringen eine unnütze Zwischengröße, nur um nochmal neu abkassieren zu können.



Ist schon wirklich eine Unverschämtheit Dinge auf den Markt zu bringen um sie zu verkaufen und am Ende damit auch noch Geld verdienen zu wollen!


----------



## theedee (13. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist schon wirklich eine Unverschämtheit Dinge auf den Markt zu bringen um sie zu verkaufen und am Ende damit auch noch Geld verdienen zu wollen!


Lerne Aussagen von Interpretationen zu unterscheiden. Denn was du hier ironisch umschreibst ist deine falsche Interpretation meiner Aussage. Ich hoffe du weißt das du nicht in einer Welt ohne Standards leben möchtest. Denn das ist das Problem das ich anspreche, und nicht das eine Firma ein neues Produkt auf den Markt bringt um damit Geld zu verdienen.
Aber wenn du damit glücklich bist das du in 10 Jahren keine Bauteile an deinem Fahrrad mehr austauschen kannst weil nichts mehr zueinander passt oder du bei den Laufrädern zum Beispiel zwischen 5 Größen, 2 Flanken, 5 Bremsaufnahmen, 5 Bremsscheibenaufnahmen und 5 Achssystemen die Kombination finden musst die zu deinem Rad passt (sind ja nur 1250) dann viel Spaß.


----------



## mightyEx (13. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist schon wirklich eine Unverschämtheit Dinge auf den Markt zu bringen um sie zu verkaufen und am Ende damit auch noch Geld verdienen zu wollen!



Daran gibt's ja nichts auszusetzen. Aber stell Dir vor, Du müsstest Dir ein neues Auto kaufen, weil alle neuen Räder nicht mehr an das alte Auto (was vielleicht 2 Jahre alt ist) passen und das alte Modell eben nicht mehr produziert wird. Ist zwar ein blöder Vergleich, aber so ähnlich ist momentan die Situation bei den Laufradgrößen.
Von mir aus können auch 10 oder 20 Laufradgrößen existieren, solange für alle Größen Fahrrad-Modelle und Ersatzteile existieren und verkauft werden. Aber 26" wird halt mit aller Macht der Hersteller versucht aus dem Portfolio zu nehmen. Ist ja aus Sicht der Hersteller sogar fast einleuchtend - 26" ist halt bis in die letzten Winkelzüge entwicklungstechnisch ausgereizt. Nur um ein paar Gramm Gewicht zu sparen, werden die Nutzer nicht jedes Jahr neue Bikes kaufen. Da die Hersteller aber Bikes verkaufen müssen, müssen einfach neue Entwicklungsbereiche erschlossen werden. Die können dann wieder neu gewinnbringend vermarktet werden.


----------



## Edged (13. Januar 2014)

Interessant wäre mal zu erfahren, ob die Sportart Mountainbiking insgesamt vielleicht ihren Scheitelpunkt überschritten hat. 
Das würde sinkende Umsätze bedeuten, die durch "Neuerungen" vorübergehend verlangsamt werden können.

Ob es so ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die Industrie und auch die Magazine werden es aber wissen.


Das Phänomen gab es z.B. vor 20 Jahren im Bereich Windsurfing. Dieser Sport ist zwar nicht tot, aber er ist sehr stark geschrumpft und mittlerweile auch sehr spezialisiert.


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2014)

theedee schrieb:


> Aber wenn du damit glücklich bist das du in 10 Jahren keine Bauteile an deinem Fahrrad mehr austauschen kannst weil nichts mehr zueinander passt oder du bei den Laufrädern zum Beispiel zwischen 5 Größen, 2 Flanken, 5 Bremsaufnahmen, 5 Bremsscheibenaufnahmen und 5 Achssystemen die Kombination finden musst die zu deinem Rad passt (sind ja nur 1250) dann viel Spaß.



Nun, in 10 Jahren sind meine Bikes alt, fertig, längst nicht mehr in meinem Besitz.
Das stört mich daher gar nicht.

Das Thema Achsstandards löst sich immer mehr auf, die meissten sind schon problemlos umrüstbar.
Bremsscheibenstandards gibts nur 2, und auch Adapter, zumindest für CL. Das ist auch kein Problem.

Am Ende bleibt eigentlich gar kein Problem mehr übrig über das man sich aufregen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (13. Januar 2014)

schoeppi, du bist eben ein Konsumfetischist!


----------



## vice-president (13. Januar 2014)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Daran gibt's ja nichts auszusetzen. Aber stell Dir vor, Du müsstest Dir ein neues Auto kaufen, weil alle neuen Räder nicht mehr an das alte Auto (was vielleicht 2 Jahre alt ist) passen und das alte Modell eben nicht mehr produziert wird. Ist zwar ein blöder Vergleich, aber so ähnlich ist momentan die Situation bei den Laufradgrößen.


Wie jetzt?? Ich kann momentan keine Räder für ein 2 Jahre altes Bike kaufen??


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?? Ich kann momentan keine Räder für ein 2 Jahre altes Bike kaufen??



War doch nur ein leicht überspitztes Beispiel.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## schoeppi (13. Januar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> schoeppi, du bist eben ein Konsumfetischist!



Das ist auch wieder wahr!

Und ich gebs zu, mir macht kaufen Spass!
Vor allem wenns um Bikes geht.
Freu mich da immer wie ein kleines Kind drüber.


----------



## rauschs (19. Januar 2014)

...gerade etwas für die 26 '' Industrie getan: Laufräder bestellt. 

SCNR


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (19. Januar 2014)

rauschs schrieb:


> ...gerade etwas für die 26 '' Industrie getan: Laufräder bestellt.
> 
> SCNR



Super, weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (21. Januar 2014)

Da, geht schon los!

Die Preise für 26er Reifen explodieren schon!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/309957-schwalbe-racing-ralph-evolution-26x2-10-speedgrip-neu

Der ist so alt, dass ich mich nicht mal mehr an das Profil erinnern kann.
6 Jahre minimum.
Ein klares Zeichen dafür das 26er Teile schon in Gold aufgewogen werden!


----------



## HinxundKunx (21. Januar 2014)

kann man den thread mal umbenennen in "stirbt 26 zoll denn nie aus?!"


----------



## Chrizzer07 (21. Januar 2014)

Niemals! Für Freeride ist 26zoll göttlich *_* Aber 27.5 ist genial bei Enduros


----------



## Edged (21. Januar 2014)

Chrizzer07 schrieb:


> Niemals! Für Freeride ist 26zoll göttlich *_* Aber 27.5 ist genial bei Enduros


... und 29" genial zum Brötchenholen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (21. Januar 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> kann man den thread mal umbenennen in "stirbt 26 zoll denn nie aus?!"


Nö


----------



## vice-president (22. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube ja, das mit den 26ern war nur so ne Mode.
In in ein paar Jahren spricht da keiner mehr drüber.


----------



## schoeppi (22. Januar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> In in ein paar Jahren spricht da keiner mehr drüber.



Doch, natürlich!

Da wird dann in der Kiste gekramt und die Geschichten von früher rausgeholt!
So in dem Stil wie: 
"Weisst du noch, damals, da sind wir mit 26ern sogar Rennen gefahren!
Kann man sich heute gar nicht mehr vorstellen! Aber was sollten wir denn machen, war halt so.
Wir hatten ja nix anderes, es war ja nix da!"


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich!
> 
> Da wird dann in der Kiste gekramt und die Geschichten von früher rausgeholt!
> So in dem Stil wie:
> ...


Oder aber die Hollandräder, ähhhm, meinte natürlich 29er gehen den Weg alles Irdischen, so wie das mit anderen gräulichen Modeverwirrungen, wie Föhnfrisuren, Schlaghosen, extremen Schulterpolstern in den Sakkos à la Don Johnson, Cowboystiefeln, Modern Talking, Arschgeweihen, Freiherr zu Guttenberg, Fuchschwänzen, Bubble Tea, Cityrollern, DSDS "Stars", Goldkettchen, Pornobalken, dem Eisbären Knut, weißen Socken, Vokuhila, der Schwarzklinik, dem Gameboy ... auch war!

So, sieht die Zukunft halt aus

NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. Januar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Oder aber die Hollandräder, ähhhm, meinte natürlich 29er gehen den Weg alles Irdischen, so wie das mit anderen gräulichen Modeverwirrungen, wie Föhnfrisuren, Schlaghosen, extremen Schulterpolstern in den Sakkos à la Don Johnson, Cowboystiefeln, Modern Talking, Arschgeweihen, Freiherr zu Guttenberg, Fuchschwänzen, Bubble Tea, Cityrollern, DSDS "Stars", Goldkettchen, Pornobalken, dem Eisbären Knut, weißen Socken, Vokuhila, der Schwarzklinik, dem Gameboy ... auch war!
> 
> So, sieht die Zukunft halt aus
> 
> NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM



Du hast das Bonanza rad vergessen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## schoeppi (22. Januar 2014)

Was sind den Pornobalken?
Hab ich wa verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Du hast das Bonanza rad vergessen
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben


Nee, das war ja cool!!!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (22. Januar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Nee, das war ja cool!!!



Gameboys sind auch cool.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## 4mate (22. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was sind den Pornobalken?
> Hab ich wa verpasst?




*Pornobalken (Mode) – Wikipedia*


----------



## EmHaTe (22. Januar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Föhnfrisuren, Schlaghosen, extremen Schulterpolstern in den Sakkos à la Don Johnson, Cowboystiefeln, Modern Talking, Arschgeweihen, Freiherr zu Guttenberg, Fuchschwänzen, Bubble Tea, Cityrollern, DSDS "Stars", Goldkettchen, Pornobalken, dem Eisbären Knut, weißen Socken, Vokuhila, der Schwarzklinik, dem Gameboy ...


 
Geile Aufzählung


----------



## Edged (22. Januar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Oder aber die *Hollandräder*, ähhhm, meinte natürlich *29er* gehen den Weg alles Irdischen, so wie das mit anderen gräulichen Modeverwirrungen, wie Föhnfrisuren, Schlaghosen, *extremen Schulterpolstern* in den Sakkos à la Don Johnson, *Cowboystiefeln*, Modern Talking, Arschgeweihen, Freiherr zu Guttenberg, Fuchschwänzen, Bubble Tea, Cityrollern, DSDS "Stars", Goldkettchen, Pornobalken, dem Eisbären Knut, *weißen Socken*, Vokuhila, der Schwarzklinik, dem Gameboy ... auch war!
> 
> So, sieht die Zukunft halt aus
> 
> NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM


Schulterpolster fand ich damals extra cool. Sogar heute noch ... 
Cowboystiefel trage ich ebenso noch ... 
Und weiße Socken sogar noch beim Baiken ... 

Hollandräder und sonstige Hochräder fand ich schon immer Schaise ...


----------



## vice-president (22. Januar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM



Hat man bei Föhnfrisuren, Schlaghosen, Schulterpolstern, Don Johnson, Cowboystiefeln, Modern Talking, Arschgeweihen, Freiherr zu Guttenberg, Fuchschwänzen, Bubble Tea, Cityrollern, DSDS "Stars", Goldkettchen, Pornobalken, dem Eisbären Knut, weißen Socken, Vokuhila, Schwarzklinik und Gameboy auch gesagt.


----------



## vice-president (22. Januar 2014)

ups


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Januar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was sind den Pornobalken?
> Hab ich wa verpasst?



Im Volksmund auch 'Schenkelbürste' genannt.


----------



## Mirko29 (23. Januar 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Im Volksmund auch 'Schenkelbürste' genannt.


Eigentlich nicht... Nein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob man das hier jetzt so sagen darf, aber ich nen den pornobalken immer Türken schäuzer 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## 4mate (23. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob man das hier jetzt so sagen darf, aber ich nen* nenn* den pornobalken immer Türken schäuzer


Meinten Sie: Türken *schnäuzer ?*


			
				CubeFan1998 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Meinten Sie: Türken *schnäuzer ?*



?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## HinxundKunx (23. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben




cubefan, sie sind raus!



CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob man das hier jetzt so sagen darf, aber ich nen den pornobalken immer Türken schäuzer
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



spricht bestimmt nichts gegen. die meisten türken sind ja stolz auf ihren bart und rennen dreimal die woche zum barbier.
erst wenn man auf die gesichtsbehaarung der schwester/frau zu sprechen kommt, verstehen die meisten keinen spaß mehr...


----------



## x-rossi (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## KleinundMein (24. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> *Pornobalken (Mode) – Wikipedia*



Schon wieder was gelernt.
Ich dachte, das wären die Dinger, die mich damals gehindert haben, Christine Keeler (Profumo-Affäre) in ihrer vollen Schönheit zu sehen.
Ja, so gehen Illusionen den Bach runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (25. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung was sich die Leute aufregen^^
Bei mir steht demnächst wieder ein neues Bike an.
Ob die nun 27,5" oder 29" eingeführt haben ist mir sowas von Latte!
*Deshalb verdienen die ja nicht mehr als vorher *- kaufen muss ich ja so oder so n neues.
Und so gehts wohl den meisten Käufern.
Und zum Thema 27,5":Für meine Größe perfekt und ob ich mir n 27,5er oder n 26er kaufe ist mir auch sooooowas von Latte!
Zum GLÜCK gibts was kleineres als 29" - würde bei meiner Größe (M/48cm) nämlich  wie n Pornobalken samt Vokuhila aussehen!
Und ja,ich habe n 26er HT - werde ich auch weiterhin fahren , aber n 27,5er Fully mit entsprechendem Rahmen sieht auch schon extrem böse aus ...


----------



## Edged (25. Januar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> ... ob ich mir n 27,5er oder n 26er kaufe ist mir auch sooooowas von Latte!
> ...


Wennst noch irgendwo ein brauchbares 26"er siehst, sagst mal Bescheid ... 
Weil - die gibt es gar nicht mehr wirklich ... 
Insofern isses Latte ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Februar 2014)

Nö, bei den Herstellern ja, weil die alle jetzt meinen durch das neue Maß würden Sie jetzt den Verkauf puschen können.
27,5 und 26 sind nur 4% Unterschied, das merkt eh niemand. 29er haben Ihre Daseinsberechtigung mMn, bin trotzdem nach 3x 29er zurück auf 26 gewechselt und habe mir gestern bei Canyon ein neues Nerve AL+ 9.0SE geholt, das ist für mich einfach nur ein P/L Kracher vom allerfreinsten was die da für 2.250,-€ anbieten.


----------



## schoeppi (7. Februar 2014)

Jaaa, aber für 200 EUR mehr hätts auch was richtig geiles gegeben:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a80507/stereo-super-hpc-140-race-29-blackline.html


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Februar 2014)

Schlechtere Lenkkopfsteifigkeit, weniger Federweg, schlechtere Ausstattung, keine Reverb und vor allem ein 29er...
Der Rahmen mag zwar leichter sein, aber das Rad ist insgesamt schwerer.
Ich hatte mich ursprünglich auf ein Stumpjumper FSR Carbon Expert 29 festgelegt, wollte aber kein 29er mehr und das Canyon wiegt genauso viel.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. Februar 2014)

Manche wollen es anscheinend einfach nicht kapieren. 29 Zoll ist das Laufradmaß des Teufels!

_Thread closed by God_


----------



## doodlez (7. Februar 2014)

interessant eig das viele jetzt meinen da es jetzt 29er gibt auch eins haben müssen, genau das ist es was die hersteller dazu bringt nur noch welche herzustellen, eure Fahrräder sind auf einmal alle schlecht ....

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IgnoriertesMitg (7. Februar 2014)




----------



## RetroRider (7. Februar 2014)

Man muss ja auch nicht jede Utopie kennen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (7. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Jaaa, aber für 200 EUR mehr hätts auch was richtig geiles gegeben:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a80507/stereo-super-hpc-140-race-29-blackline.html



Hat ein Bekannter von mir gehabt und wieder vertickt. Das Ding is so wendig wie ein Gelenkbus ...

Das Canyon finde ich persönlich aber auch attraktiv ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (7. Februar 2014)

IgnoriertesMitg schrieb:


> Du hast das mit der Marktwirtschaft noch nicht so ganz verstanden, oder?




klar hab ichs verstanden aber ich versteh einfach nicht das ihr sie haben müsst

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vice-president (7. Februar 2014)

doodlez schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


:-D


----------



## Speedskater (7. Februar 2014)

doodlez schrieb:


> klar hab ichs verstanden aber ich versteh einfach nicht das ihr sie haben müsst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk




Mit gutem Marketing lässt sich der größte Mist verkaufen und wie man sieht gibt es genügend Opfer.
Wer nicht selber schrauben will/kann muss kaufen was der Händler anbietet.


----------



## vice-president (7. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mit gutem Marketing lässt sich der größte Mist verkaufen und wie man sieht gibt es genügend Opfer.


Speedskates z. B.?


----------



## Speedskater (7. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie alt Du bist, vielleicht kennst Du die Dinge ja gar nicht.
VHS
MS-DOS, Windows so in den Anfängen, so vor über 20 Jahren
und heute sind es 29er


----------



## vice-president (7. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie alt Du bist, vielleicht kennst Du die Dinge ja gar nicht.
> VHS
> MS-DOS, Windows so in den Anfängen, so vor über 20 Jahren
> und heute sind es 29er


Bitte was? VHS und 29er?


----------



## Edged (7. Februar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Bitte was? VHS und 29er?


VHS--> Volkshochschule.


----------



## GasMonkey (7. Februar 2014)

Ich lege meine Hand für ins Feuer, dass dieser ganze 27,5" und 29" Hype in 3-4 Jahren vom Tisch ist. Anfangs wurden 29" als DAS neue Maß propagiert. 27,5" als das perfekte Zwischending. Die Herrschaften, die ich mit 29" im Wald fahren sehe, tragen fast schon wie vor ~20 Jahren Spandex-Klamotten und sind auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Auf einem Trail habe ich nur sehr wenige gesehen. Und die, die sich auf einen knackigen Singletrail verirrt hatten, haben sich trotz des sagenumwobenen Abrollkomforts einen abgequält...

27,5" habe ich kaum gesehen. In Online-Shops werden diese auch immer wieder gerne angepriesen, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass 26" nach wie vor dominiert - nur die Hersteller und Händler wollen dies nicht zugeben. Wäre ja ein Eingeständnis, dass der 27," und 29"-Schrott sich eben nicht wie warme Semmeln verkauft.

Todgesagte leben länger - und 26" ist noch verdammt lebendig...


----------



## HinxundKunx (7. Februar 2014)

kann zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> VHS--> Volkshochschule.



Nein, VokuHilaSchnitt


----------



## Speedskater (7. Februar 2014)

VHS war ein Video-System, Betamax und Video2000 hatten bessere Bildqualität und längere Laufzeit, aber der Bullshit VHS hat sich durchgesetzt.
Das war zu Zeiten als die meisten von euch noch in die Windeln geschissen haben und Massendaten noch auf Magnet-Bändern gespeichert wurden.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mal ehrlich ich bin zwar erst 16 aber ich kenne auch noch VHS von daher glaube ich das so ziemlich jeder hier VHS kennt oder gerne auf dem Mond Mountainbike fährt

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## HinxundKunx (7. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> VHS war ein Video-System, Betamax und Video2000 hatten bessere Bildqualität und längere Laufzeit, aber der Bullshit VHS hat sich durchgesetzt.
> Das war zu Zeiten als die meisten von euch noch in die Windeln geschissen haben und Massendaten noch auf Magnet-Bändern gespeichert wurden.



du vergisst zu erwähnen, warum. der grund war nämlich, dass sony (betamax) keine pornos rausbrachte. die kamen alle auf vhs raus.
hat also nichts mit der pösen, pösen industrie zu tun, sondern mit den schwanzgesteuerten konsumenten.


----------



## vice-president (7. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ...
> Das war zu Zeiten als die meisten von euch noch in die Windeln geschissen haben ....


Ja, ja. Nur Ruinen können vom Krieg erzählen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. Februar 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> du vergisst zu erwähnen, warum. der grund war nämlich, dass sony (betamax) keine pornos rausbrachte. die kamen alle auf vhs raus.
> hat also nichts mit der pösen, pösen industrie zu tun, sondern mit den schwanzgesteuerten konsumenten.




Womit wir wieder beim Schwanzvergleich 29er gegen 26" wären, Kurve gut gekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (8. Februar 2014)

aus all diesen beiträgen kann man leider immer noch nicht ganz genau herauslesen warum es für 26er fahrer so schlimm ist, dass es jetzt 27,5er und 29er gibt. es ist ja nicht so, dass die 26er-fahrer durch gewalt von einem riesigen maschinenarm, der aus einer wolke zur erde greift, von ihren bikes getrennt und auf 27,5er und 29er umgepflanzt werden.

oder habt ihr genau dieses gefühl? fühlt ihr euch bedroht von den 27,5ern und 29ern?


----------



## bronks (8. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ... oder habt ihr genau dieses gefühl? fühlt ihr euch bedroht von den 27,5ern und 29ern?


Die Zahl der Nutzer von Windows XP ist letzen Monat gestiegen.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Februar 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> du vergisst zu erwähnen, warum. der grund war nämlich, dass sony (betamax) keine pornos rausbrachte. die kamen alle auf vhs raus.
> hat also nichts mit der pösen, pösen industrie zu tun, sondern mit den schwanzgesteuerten konsumenten.



Wären die Pornos nur auf Betamax erschienen, hätte sich dem nach Betamax durchgesetzt, also ist die pöhse Porno-Industrie schuld. -> Maketing?

Wenn die Bike-Hersteller keine 26"er mehr anbieten, können nur noch Selberschrauber 26"er fahren, alle anderen sind dann wohl gezwungen das zu kaufen was beim Händler steht.

Rossi, schlimm daran ist, dass die Bike-Industrie uns erklären will womit wir glücklich werden sollen, und die Konsum-Opfer mitspielen. Hast Du schon mal ein 160cm Mädel auf einem 29er gesehen ? Das sieht echt scheiße aus!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aus all diesen beiträgen kann man leider immer noch nicht ganz genau herauslesen warum es für 26er fahrer so schlimm ist, dass es jetzt 27,5er und 29er gibt. es ist ja nicht so, dass die 26er-fahrer durch gewalt von einem riesigen maschinenarm, der aus einer wolke zur erde greift, von ihren bikes getrennt und auf 27,5er und 29er umgepflanzt werden.
> 
> oder habt ihr genau dieses gefühl? fühlt ihr euch bedroht von den 27,5ern und 29ern?




Ist das wirklich in all den Beiträgen immer noch nicht klar geworden?
Laut Aussage der Fahrradindustrie werden z.B. 26er Reifen in bestimmten Kategorien einfach nicht mehr hergestellt, um den Kunden zum Umstieg zu zwingen, usw, usw.
Wenn es weiterhin noch vernünftige Teile für 26" geben sollte, kann jeder weiter fahren, was er möchte und alles ist gut.
Im Moment sieht es allerdings zumindest bei uns so aus, daß der Schuß für die Hersteller nach hinten losgeht, die Händler spüren eine deutliche Kaufzurückhaltung bei 650b (hätte ich auch nicht gedacht).
In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist jedenfalls kein einziger, der sich freiwillig ein 650b Rad kaufen würde, da dies keinen erkennbaren Unterschied zum 26er hat.
Im Grunde ist mir sowas eigentlich egal, aber bei der erzwungenen Umstellung auf 650b würde ich mich freuen, wenn die Hersteller mal so richtig vom Kunden abgewatscht werden.


----------



## vice-president (8. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wären die Pornos nur auf Betamax erschienen, hätte sich dem nach Betamax durchgesetzt, also ist die pöhse Porno-Industrie schuld. -> Maketing?
> 
> Wenn die Bike-Hersteller keine 26"er mehr anbieten, können nur noch Selberschrauber 26"er fahren, alle anderen sind dann wohl gezwungen das zu kaufen was beim Händler steht.
> 
> Rossi, schlimm daran ist, dass die Bike-Industrie uns erklären will womit wir glücklich werden sollen, und die Konsum-Opfer mitspielen. Hast Du schon mal ein 160cm Mädel auf einem 29er gesehen ? Das sieht echt scheiße aus!


Schon lustig, es wird alles solange verdreht bis es für die eigene Sichtweise passt.:-D


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie hat wohl jeder seinen eigenen Meinung zu dem Thema. Eines ist jedoch klar: In einem weitgehend gesättigten Markt, müssen Neuerungen her, um in der Bikeindustrie das wirtschaftliche Wachstum zu erhalten. Dafür werden sicherlich noch einge heiß diskutierte Themen kommen. Und dann dürfen die Marketingabteilungen beweisen, was sie drauf haben oder wie sie Scheiße schön schwätzen können. 

Ich selbst warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass nach diesem ganzen Hype, die Industrie auf die Idee kommt alle Vorteile und Größen in ein Bike zu packen. Vorderrad 29er (zwecks guten Überrollverhalten), Hinterrad 26er (zwegs Leichtigkeit und Beschleunigung), der Rahmen vielleicht im BMX-Format (zwegs Wendigkeit). 

Letztendlich gehts unter dem Strich immer um MONEY, MONEY, MONEY, MOMEY und wie motiviere ich die Konsumenten! ... bestenfalls immer mit Weiterentwicklungen und Verbesserungen, die grundsätzlich immer ganz vom Blickwinkel abhängen. 

... und wie man sieht klappt das!


----------



## GasMonkey (8. Februar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ich selbst warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass nach diesem ganzen Hype, die Industrie auf die Idee kommt alle Vorteile und Größen in ein Bike zu packen. Vorderrad 29er (zwecks guten Überrollverhalten), Hinterrad 26er (zwegs Leichtigkeit und Beschleunigung), der Rahmen vielleicht im BMX-Format (zwegs Wendigkeit).



Gab es schon einmal. Vorne 26" und hinten 24".

Wurde auch als DIE Innovation angepriesen. 

War auch ein Schuss nach hinten...

Genauso wird es mit 650B sein. Will kaum jemand. 29" wird sich für Forstweg und XC-Radler vielleicht etablieren, aber auch hier bin ich mir sicher, dass XC-Fahrer auch wieder auf 26" zurückgreifen werden.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Wettkampfbericht eines erfahrenen Triathleten. Lest mal was er zum Thema Gewichtsvorteil bei 26ern schreibt

http://www.triposttrier.de/triathlon/mitteldistanz/446-den-xterra-virus-


----------



## 4mate (8. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Wettkampfbericht eines erfahrenen Triathleten. Lest mal was er zum Thema Gewichtsvorteil bei 26ern schreibt
> 
> http://www.triposttrier.de/triathlon/mitteldistanz/446-den-xterra-virus-


Ich weiß nicht was du gelesen hast, da ich dein Leseverständnis nicht kenne 

Ich habe gelesen:





> *Da ich mit meinem 26er Gewichtsvorteile habe überhole ich ständig, muss aber dafür häufig aus dem Trail raus und fange mir einem Platten ein, sch…* Trotz Dichtmilch, wie kann das passieren??? Egal, runter vom Rad, Schlauch wechseln. Was ist denn das??? Der Ersatzschlauch hat ein ganz eigenartiges Ventil. Sieht aus wie früher die Dunlop Ventile, so mit Steckeinsatz und Überwurfmutter, wie bin ich denn daran geraten?! Die Verpackung war doch richtig. Unglücklicherweise ist der Durchmesser des Ventiles zu dick für die Bohrung in meiner Felge. Ich brauche einen anderen Schlauch. Da hier aber alle 29er fahren muss ich über 25min warten bis mir ein sehr netter Japaner mit einem 26er Schlauch aushelfen kann.


Super


----------



## vice-president (8. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Wettkampfbericht eines erfahrenen Triathleten. Lest mal was er zum Thema Gewichtsvorteil bei 26ern schreib


Erfahrenen Triathleten? 

Zitat: ... Da ich mit meinem 26er Gewichtsvorteile habe überhole ich ständig, muss aber dafür häufig aus dem Trail raus undfange mir einem Platten ein, sch… Trotz Dichtmilch, wie kann das passieren??? Egal, runter vom Rad, Schlauch wechseln. Was ist denn das??? Der Ersatzschlauch hat ein ganz eigenartiges Ventil. Sieht aus wie früher die Dunlop Ventile, so mit Steckeinsatz und Überwurfmutter, wie bin ich denn daran geraten?! Die Verpackung war doch richtig. Unglücklicherweise ist der Durchmesser des Ventiles zu dick für die Bohrung in meiner Felge. Ich brauche einen anderen Schlauch. Da hier aber alle 29er fahren muss ich über 25min warte...

Zumindest jetzt um eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich Frage mich nur gerade warum man keinen Ersatz Schlauch mit dem richtigen Ventil in der richtigen Größe hat. De 25 min hätte man aber auch mit einem 29er Schlauch über Brücken können 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Februar 2014)

ich finde den spruch in der Bike Ganz gut

jetzt kenne ich den unterschied zwischen 26 ;27,5 und 29 zoll es schiebt sich alles gleich beschissen


----------



## x-rossi (8. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Rossi, schlimm daran ist, dass die Bike-Industrie uns erklären will womit wir glücklich werden sollen, und die Konsum-Opfer mitspielen. Hast Du schon mal ein 160cm Mädel auf einem 29er gesehen ? Das sieht echt scheiße aus!


unter 160 cm habe ich tatsächlich noch niemanden auf einem 29er gesehen, würde dies aber auch nicht wollen. ich bin aber überzeugt, dass diese nische in irgendeiner form weiterhin mit 26er material bedient werden wird. wie es dann qualitäts- und performanceseitig aussehen wird, steht erstmal in den sternen. am ende müssten sich die 29er fahrer aber mit den kleineren menschen solidarisch zeigen und bei einer eventuellen leserumfrage diverser zeitschriften auch mal für die 26er biker eine stimme abgeben. ich hätte zum beispiel keinen bock drauf, dass mein bekanntenkreis in 15 jahren aufs biken verzichten müsste, nur weil der ein oder andere gerade mal 160 cm groß ist. da muss ich mich als 29er fahrer eben auch mal für meinen 26er kollegen stark machen und ihn unterstützen, damit die industrie diesen wind auch mitbekommt. denn wenn nur die 160 cm menschen zum angriff blasen, kommt nicht gerade viel wind an, meine ich.

es gibt leider kein aufschlussreichen statistiken darüber zu welchen anteilen die körpergrößen in unserem sport vertreten sind. wenn ich jedoch meine bikerjahre revue passieren lasse, dann habe ich vermutlich mehr lange menschen auf zu kleinen bikes gesehen, als kleine menschen auf zu großen bikes.

jedes körpermaß braucht seine rahmengröße. wenn in den rahmen dann auch noch laufradgröße xyz passt, ist doch alles paletti. und ich zitiere mich auch gerne nochmal selbst:


x-rossi schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein profi, kann mittlerweile dennoch ganz passabel ein rad beherrschen.
> 
> ich bin nur 185 cm und komme mit meinem 29er besser zurecht, als ich es jemals mit irgendeinem 26er getan hätte. liegt eventuell an den beinen, 92 cm. wenn ich in gruppen fahre starren die mitfahrer immer auf die sattelüberhöhung. das war beim 26er extrem, beim 29er fällt das nicht mehr ganz so auf. mit dem 29er fahre ich auch sowas:
> 
> ...





x-rossi schrieb:


> ob 650B einfach nur blödsinn ist, darüber kann ich mir nach der expo in willingen ein urteil bilden. ich fahre ja schon 2 jahre 29er. weißt du, warum ich 29er fahre? ich habe ein rad gesucht, auf dem ich zurecht komme, mit dem ich über die alpen und auf einen flowtrail kann oder hier und da auch mal auf die x-line. und auf der expo in willingen ist es dann ein 29er geworden nachdem ich 10 verschiedene 29er der austellenden hersteller getestet habe. und dabei bin ich ja nur 185 cm klein.
> 
> mit einem 26er konnte ich das nämlich nicht. obwohl es für eine kleine anhängerschaft hier im forum das parkbike schlechthin darstellt. so ein 26er ist der größte mist, auf dem ich je gesessen habe. auf dem ging garnichts, weder park, noch alpen. mit einer beinlänge von 92 cm sitzt man auf einem kompakten 26er dann auch eher hoch, als lang. 20 jahre bin ich 26er gefahren und habe mich auf den kleinen rädern mit den seltsamen geometrien nie richtig zurecht gefunden. spaß hatte ich, trotz des 26er-makels, immer. nur nicht so geilen, wie jetzt mit dem 29er.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (8. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Genauso wird es mit 650B sein. Will kaum jemand. 29" wird sich für Forstweg und XC-Radler vielleicht etablieren, aber auch hier bin ich mir sicher, dass XC-Fahrer auch wieder auf 26" zurückgreifen werden.


Ne, die müssen dann ja 27,5 fahren, weil sie die Räder vom Teamsponsor gestellt bekommen, interessant finde ich aber, das z.B. das Giant und Merdia Team wieder zurück auf die kleinere Version der Laufräder wechselt.

Ich sehe nichts als Bedrohung an, 29er haben Vorteile und Nachteile, 27,5" ist im Grunde genommen Quatsch, da der Unterschied zum 26" zu gering ist.

Ich habe mir ja ein neues 26iger gekauft und hoffe stark, das ich dafür auch noch in den nächsten Paar Jahren Reifen, Felgen und Gabeln bekomme.

Was ich wirkich krass finde, das fast alle Marken 26" bis zur Enduroliga komplett rausgenommen haben, und alles auf den neuen Zug 27,5" aufspringt. Ich fänds zu lustig, wenn die Kunden allesamt der Industrie zeigen würde, nicht mit uns Freunde.

Wie gesagt, 29" finde ich nicht Quatsch, ist halt Geschmackssache und auch eine Frage der Körpergröße und des Einsatzzwecks.

Nur das man als Kunde quasi gezwungen wird sich von 26" zu verabschieden ist eine Sauerei.


----------



## dickerbert (8. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Was ich wirkich krass finde, das fast alle Marken 26" bis zur Enduroliga komplett rausgenommen haben, und alles auf den neuen Zug 27,5" aufspringt. Ich fänds zu lustig, wenn die Kunden allesamt der Industrie zeigen würde, nicht mir uns Freunde.


Genau das haben sie bei den 29ern ja schon gemacht! Oder was glaubst du, warum Giant zurück rudert und jetzt auf 27.5" setzt? Da wird versucht, die zweite Kuh zu melken.

Ich kann es irgendwo auch verstehen, dass die Hersteller so handeln. Ich bin letztens in Erinnerungen geschwelgt, wie ich angefangen habe zu Biken. Damals noch begeisterter BIKE-Leser, habe ich dort viele innovative Teile gesehen. Auf die Eggbeater ging mir richtig einer ab! Leider viel zu teuer - ich war ja Schüler. Als ich mir dann die ersten gebrauchten Eggbeater gekauft habe, war ich total begeistert! 
Heute, das ist 6 Jahre her, fahre ich an allen Sporträdern Eggbeater und die meisten Räder habe ich so aufgebaut, wie ich sie mir wünsche. Es ist Jahre her, seit mich das letzte Mal ein Teil so angeblitzt hat, dass ich es unbedingt haben wollte. Momentan ist es mein Stadtrad, das ich mit ausgefallenen Schutzblechen und einer sündhaft teuren Dynamolampe ausstatten will. 
Im MTB Bereich kommt seit langer Zeit nix Neues mehr.... Keine Innovation, außer 11-fach Schaltungen für Premiumkunden, deren Ketten reihenweise vom Kettenblatt springen. Die Shimano Gruppen werden immer hässlicher, funktionieren tun sie alle. Was bleibt ist das Gewicht, das SLX von XTR unterscheidet. 
Leichtbau ist auch fast gestorben mit den großen Rädern. Was bleibt da noch übrig? 

So langsam glaube ich, der MTB-Sport hat seinen Zenit erreicht. Mit Unsinns-Änderungen von Standardteilen wird versucht, noch ein paar Biker zu schröpfen, ehe auch die erkennen, dass ihr Fahrrad viel länger hält als vom Hersteller beabsichtigt.


----------



## Edged (8. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ... wenn ich jedoch meine bikerjahre revue passieren lasse, dann habe ich vermutlich mehr lange menschen auf zu kleinen bikes gesehen, als kleine menschen auf zu großen bikes.


Hmm, 25 Jahre Erfahrung im MTB-Sport haben mir eher das Gegenteil gezeigt.
In den 90ern haben Händler tatsächlich noch darauf geachtet, dass Bikes den Kunden passten. Eine Handbreit zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr war zwingende Voraussetzung.
Ich finde, das gilt auch heute im Fullyzeitalter noch.
Natürlich spielen hier die Körperproportionen die nächste große Rolle. Im Zweifelsfall also eher eine Nummer kleiner wählen ...
Belohnt wird man außerdem mit erhöhter Agilität.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (8. Februar 2014)

Jein, die Teamfahrer haben ja nach wie vor die Möglichkeit 29er zu fahren, aber sie wollen doch die kleineren Räder.
Ich finde Jolanda Neff toll, verfolge halt ziemlich stark was sie macht und dadurch ist es mir aufgefallen, weil sie wohl sehr froh ist wieder ein kleineres Rad zu haben, das Gleiche gilt für Ihren "Nachbar" Thomas Litscher vom Merida Team.
Keine Frage, den könntest du auch einen anderen Hobel geben und die fahren immer noch super, aber interessant finde ich es trotzdem.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (8. Februar 2014)

@Edged: Jep, in der Regel sehe ich auch zu großes Rad für den Fahrer/die Fahrerin im Hobbybereich.


----------



## Edged (8. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ...
> So langsam glaube ich, der MTB-Sport hat seinen Zenit erreicht. Mit Unsinns-Änderungen von Standardteilen wird versucht, noch ein paar Biker zu schröpfen, ehe auch die erkennen, dass ihr Fahrrad viel länger hält als vom Hersteller beabsichtigt.


Jo, sehe Parallelen zur Surferscene. 
In den 80ern waren so viele Surfbretter auf dem Wasser, dass man trockenen Fußes über jeden beliebigen See kommen konnte. Heute sind nur noch wenige hochentwickelte Spezialisten mit den schnellen Brettern unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (8. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal ein 160cm Mädel auf einem 29er gesehen ? Das sieht echt scheiße aus!


Ich finde mit einem 29er sieht es besser aus.


----------



## Edged (8. Februar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


>


Auf'm Weg zum Brötchenholen?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. Februar 2014)

Schaut ziemlich unsportlich aus.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## User85319 (8. Februar 2014)

Im Vergleich zu euch Sportskanonen definitiv


----------



## Glitscher (8. Februar 2014)

Die kannste eh überall draufsetzen, selbst aufm Handwagen sieht die gut aus...Schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## Ducsasch (9. Februar 2014)

Das Mädel schaut gut aus, in Kombination mit dem Rad ... Äähh gewöhnungsbedürftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (9. Februar 2014)

Mir täte bei dem Treckingrad noch das Lenkerkörbchen fehlen.
Trecking steht ja schon drauf.


----------



## schoeppi (9. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Ich lege meine Hand für ins Feuer, dass dieser ganze 27,5" und 29" Hype in 3-4 Jahren vom Tisch ist. Anfangs wurden 29" als DAS neue Maß propagiert. 27,5" als das perfekte Zwischending. Die Herrschaften, die ich mit 29" im Wald fahren sehe, tragen fast schon wie vor ~20 Jahren Spandex-Klamotten und sind auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Auf einem Trail habe ich nur sehr wenige gesehen. Und die, die sich auf einen knackigen Singletrail verirrt hatten, haben sich trotz des sagenumwobenen Abrollkomforts einen abgequält...



Was für ein geiler Post!
Jetzt gibts sogar schon einen Zusammenhang zwischen Laufradgröße und Kleidung, ich schmeiss mich weg!


----------



## GasMonkey (9. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Post!
> Jetzt gibts sogar schon einen Zusammenhang zwischen Laufradgröße und Kleidung, ich schmeiss mich weg!


----------



## RuhrRadler (10. Februar 2014)

Wer Spandex trägt ist nicht enduro, 29er sind nicht enduro...*duckundweg*


----------



## schoeppi (10. Februar 2014)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Wer Spandex trägt ist nicht enduro, 29er sind nicht enduro...*duckundweg*



Brauchst du nicht ducken, stimmt doch!

Abgesehen davon:
1) hab ich gerade an dem Tag sogar ne Short angehabt 
2) ist das Bild ja ein Beweis dafür das 29er Trails nicht scheuen
3) stammen die Klamotten noch aus 26er Zeiten


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (10. Februar 2014)

Da werden aber bei jeder Kamera die Mundwinkel hochgezogen. Wie eingemeißelt


----------



## 4mate (10. Februar 2014)

29er sind immer noch zu klein für dich, ich drücke die Daumen dass bald 36er 'State of the Art' werden


----------



## schoeppi (10. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Da werden aber bei jeder Kamera die Mundwinkel hochgezogen. Wie eingemeißelt



Das täuscht.
Ich gucke immer so wenns weh tut.
Fußgänger meinen immer ich würde sie freundlich anlächeln und lächeln zurück, dabei sinds bloß Schmerzen. 

Hat aber sein gutes, auf die Art tu ich was für die Verständigung zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Februar 2014)

Bei Harald Philipp hats gestern geheißen, dass 26er irgendwann in (näherer) Zukunft ausgephast werden, zugunsten von 27,5.

Er selber fährt vorne 27,5 und hinten 26.
Erklärt hat er das so:


> Der 27,5 rollt besser über Hindernisse, außerdem kommt die Front höher, hilft gegen Überschlaggefühl, der kleinere Hinterreifen ist dafür wendiger und verspielter.
> Nach dem ersten Test mit 27,5+26 ist er wieder zurück auf 2x 26, und fand das dann schlecht.
> 
> Umbau von 26 auf 27,5 kann man machen, andersrum, mit 26 im 27,5 Rahmen eher nicht.


----------



## RetroRider (10. Februar 2014)

Ach so, weil man Steuerrohre nicht mehr in ordentlicher Länge herstellen kann, muss man ein größeres Rad reinmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (10. Februar 2014)

jo!


----------



## Ducsasch (10. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht ducken, stimmt doch!
> 
> Abgesehen davon:
> 1) hab ich gerade an dem Tag sogar ne Short angehabt
> ...


----------



## Edged (10. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...
> 2) ist das Bild ja *ein Beweis dafür das 29er Trails nicht scheuen*
> ...


Solche "Trails" fahre ich mit'm BobbyCar.


----------



## User85319 (10. Februar 2014)

Danke dass es jemand ausspricht


----------



## Häns__ (10. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


>



Meine hochsubjektive Meinung zu 26" -> hier siehts aus wie´n Mickey-Mous-Fahrrad

Häns


----------



## vice-president (10. Februar 2014)

Häns__ schrieb:


> Meine hochsubjektive Meinung zu 26" -> hier siehts aus wie´n Mickey-Mous-Fahrrad
> 
> Häns


Wenn man sonst mit mit einem Bobby Car durch den Wald fährt findet man das ganz toll.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## schoeppi (11. Februar 2014)

Boah, seid ihr schwierig, alles muss man erklären!

Also, das Bild mit dem 26er diente nur dazu zu zeigen das meine Klamotten nix mit dem 29er zu tun haben,
es sind nämlich die gleichen wie auf dem Foto das GasMonkey gepostet hat.
Edged hat das gleich mal alles durcheinander geworfen. Schon wieder. 

Von Trail sprach ich beim dem Foto mit der Schlammpackung und dem 29er.

Das der an der Stelle harmlos aussieht und auch ist steht ja ausser Frage.
Es ist ja auch nur die Stelle wo die Kamera steht.
Aber der ein oder andere sollte doch echt wissen, dass Kameraperspektiven verzerren.
Hab ihr euch die Streif schonmal live angeschaut und mit den Fernsehbildern verglichen?
Der ganze Abschnitt, die Finale Abfahrt in Bad Salzig, beginnt mit einem Warnschild da zum Teil über 20% Gefälle.
Das ganze dann eng und kurvig.
Und/oder matschig wie 2013.

Edged, fahr das doch mal mit dem Bobby Car.

Die hier hatten Probleme, ich auch:


----------



## dickerbert (11. Februar 2014)

Bad Salzig ist ein Marathon. Ist doch klar, dass da reihenweise die Leute purzeln. Damit kannst du dich hier nicht profilieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (11. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Damit kannst du dich hier nicht profilieren



War auch nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## Edged (11. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> War auch nicht beabsichtigt.


Na ja, 'n BobbyCar hat vier (!) kleine Räder. Da kippt sich's nicht so schnell wie mit zwei Riesenrädern.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Februar 2014)

1 meter 77 - nate adams


----------



## GasMonkey (11. Februar 2014)

Und mit einem 26" wäre das nicht möglich gewesen...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. Februar 2014)

Nicht das er nicht fahren kann, aber ich finde das sieht total doof aus und nein ich bin kein 29er Hasser.
Ich finde allerdings auch Slopestyle oder noch schlimmer Street mit MTB ziemlich doof, das sieht mit einem BMX auch deutlich besser aus und man hat deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
Aber jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Februar 2014)

1 meter 89 - Cédric Carrez ...26 Zoll rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GasMonkey (12. Februar 2014)




----------



## client (12. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Wettkampfbericht eines erfahrenen Triathleten. Lest mal was er zum Thema Gewichtsvorteil bei 26ern schreibt
> 
> http://www.triposttrier.de/triathlon/mitteldistanz/446-den-xterra-virus-


Was ich daraus lese:
Jemand kann nicht fahren oder hat einfach Pech oder das falsche Reifenmaterial; Ergebnis: Platten!
Jemand bereitet sich sehr schlecht auf ein Rennern vor oder hat einfach nur Pech oder ist ein wenig blöd: Ergebnis: falscher Schlauch.
Was hat das alles mit den Laufradgrößen zu tun?


----------



## schoeppi (12. Februar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Was hat das alles mit den Laufradgrößen zu tun?



Weil der Kollege schreibt er habe mit seinem 26er Gewichtsvorteile gegenüber den 29ern und kann deswegen laufend überholen
wird das als Beweis hergenommen das 26er das bessere Format seien.
Nur deshalb ist der Bericht hier reingerutscht.

Das hier ist ja ein Endlos-Tread.
Die Ausgangsfrage, stirbt 26 Zoll aus, wird von Usern bzw. Posts niemals abschliessend beantwortet werden können.
Jedenfalls nicht so das alle das unterschreiben.

Das wird die Zeit zeigen.

Ich habs schonmal geschrieben, lustig wird das Ding hier in, sagen wir mal, 5 Jahren werden und wir alle schlauer sind.


----------



## HinxundKunx (12. Februar 2014)

nein


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Februar 2014)

in 5 Jahren werd ich eher älter aber nicht schlauer.


----------



## Ducsasch (12. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Weil der Kollege schreibt er habe mit seinem 26er Gewichtsvorteile gegenüber den 29ern und kann deswegen laufend überholen
> wird das als Beweis hergenommen das 26er das bessere Format seien.
> Nur deshalb ist der Bericht hier reingerutscht.
> 
> ...



Die Diskussion wird andauern, das glaube ich auch.
Allerdings wird die Fahrrad-Industrie sich bis dahin wieder neu erfinden und irgendeinen anderen Blödsinnsstandard auf den Markt geworfen haben um den Kunden ihr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen ... Man ist zum Erfolg verdammt und versucht sich von den Mitbewerbern abzusetzen. Ob's dem Kunden wirklich Vorteile bringt steht dann auf nem ganz anderen Papier.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Februar 2014)

man muss ja nicht jede Mode mitmachen.


----------



## x-rossi (12. Februar 2014)

TEAM CRC/NUKEPROOF - 27.5 *DH* BIKE

http://dirtmag.co.uk/featured/proto-hype-team-crcnukeproof-27-5-dh-bike-part-1.html


----------



## Mirko29 (12. Februar 2014)

Sieht ja garnicht mal so gut aus... Und das hat ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit der Laufradgröße zutun.


----------



## GasMonkey (13. Februar 2014)

Haut mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich aus den Socken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (14. Februar 2014)

Wäh schiach!


----------



## Resendisback (15. Februar 2014)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass im downhillbereich in Zukunft mehr 27.5zoll Reifen und Felgen hergestellt werden als für 26zoll?
Meint Ihr das 26zoll bei downhillern sogar mal ausstirbt? Im CC Bereich ging das ja jetzt extrem flott...
Nicht das ich mir eine 1300euro teure Federgabel kaufe und nächstes Jahr keine 26zöller (bzw 26zoll Reifen) mehr im DH Segment hergestellt werden :/ ?
Dabei sind die 26zoll Räder doch viel wendiger und "spielerischer", was für DH doch viel mehr taugt? Ich war 2 Jahre inaktiv und bin nun echt verwirrt ^^


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Februar 2014)

ich denke, die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot und es wird viel länger 26 Zoll geben, gerade im dh-bereich!


----------



## HinxundKunx (15. Februar 2014)

im maya-kalender steht was von eurobike 2015.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Februar 2014)

wohl eher biene maya


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte ja überhaupt nicht die Fähigkeiten von Nate Adams in Frage stellen, aber für mich sieht das in dem Video überhaupt nicht spielerisch oder gar nach Spaß aus, sondern eher nach harter Arbeit. Soll heißen, daß bei aktiver Fahrweise auf einem 29er doch deutlich mehr mit dem Körper gearbeitet werden muss. Evtl. täusche ich mich da auch und lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (15. Februar 2014)

Nach Intense versucht jetzt auch KHS die letzte Bastion von 26ern zu fällen: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Prototype-29-DH-Bike-From-KHS-2014.html


----------



## Laidt (15. Februar 2014)

Radon hat 26er , Cube hat 26er , Bulls hat 26er , Knolly hat 26er ... jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr zu guggen ... ^^

Jaja ... die Welt geht unter ...^^


----------



## doodlez (15. Februar 2014)

der höhere schwerpunkt ist sicher auch kein vorteil

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (15. Februar 2014)

doodlez schrieb:


> der höhere schwerpunkt ist sicher auch kein vorteil



Sprach das Fussvolk im Mittelalter als einer auf nem Gaul vorbei geritten kam ...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Februar 2014)

Und recht hats gehabt!


----------



## Laidt (15. Februar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Und recht hats gehabt!



Ist Dir das nicht peinlich ?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Februar 2014)

Fundiertes Wissen über historische Etwicklungen muss niemandem peinlich sein.


----------



## Laidt (15. Februar 2014)

Genau - zu Fuß war das gemeine Fußvolk schneller , konnte weiter Strecken zurück legen , mehr transportieren , war im Kampf sicherer  usw... Du bist auf jeden Fall der Geschichtsexperte ...


----------



## jonalisa (15. Februar 2014)

An der Ortlerfront mag seine Behauptung stimmen und im Gebirge macht Mountainbiken bekanntlich am meisten Spass ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Februar 2014)

Wer auf einem Ross mit hohem Schwerpunkt sitzt der fällt oft tief hat damals schon der gemeine Bauer gewusst...


----------



## Laidt (15. Februar 2014)

Dir ist aber schon klar dass Du dadurch mehr Freiheit zum Boden hast und somit besser über Hindernisse drüber kommst - vom besseren drüberrollen mal ganz abgesehen ... 
Abgesehen davon .. wie gesagt : Radon hat 26er , Cube hat 26er , Bulls hat 26er , Knolly hat 26er ... jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr zu guggen ... ^^


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Radon hat 26er , Cube hat 26er , Bulls hat 26er , Knolly hat 26er ... jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr zu guggen ... ^^



Nenne ein Bike der von dir aufgezählten Herstellern die 26er in der gehobenen Preisklasse anbieten. Downhiller sowie freerider ausgeschlossen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar dass Du dadurch mehr Freiheit zum Boden hast und somit besser über Hindernisse drüber kommst - vom besseren drüberrollen mal ganz abgesehen ...
> Abgesehen davon .. wie gesagt : Radon hat 26er , Cube hat 26er , Bulls hat 26er , Knolly hat 26er ... jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr zu guggen ... ^^



Gute Fahrtechnik hilft auch aber wers halt braucht...


----------



## HinxundKunx (15. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar dass Du dadurch mehr Freiheit zum Boden hast und somit besser über Hindernisse drüber kommst - vom besseren drüberrollen mal ganz abgesehen ...



weiß gar nicht, was alle mit den hindernissen haben? ich hatte noch nie das gefühl, nicht gut genug über ein hindernis gekommen zu sein.
ich glaube, die hindernisse befinden sich bei einigen im kopf..


----------



## Laidt (15. Februar 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> weiß gar nicht, was alle mit den hindernissen haben? ich hatte noch nie das gefühl, nicht gut genug über ein hindernis gekommen zu sein.
> ich glaube, die hindernisse befinden sich bei einigen im kopf..



Das war nur n Konter an Joe ... 

@
*CubeFan1998* : Dann such halt mal ... ich finde vom 26" XC Bike bis zum DH alles an 26 Bikes - auch in allen Preisklassen ... ^^


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Ich lege meine Hand für ins Feuer, dass dieser ganze 27,5" und 29" Hype in 3-4 Jahren vom Tisch ist. Anfangs wurden 29" als DAS neue Maß propagiert. 27,5" als das perfekte Zwischending. Die Herrschaften, die ich mit 29" im Wald fahren sehe, tragen fast schon wie vor ~20 Jahren Spandex-Klamotten und sind auf Forstwegen unterwegs. Auf einem Trail habe ich nur sehr wenige gesehen. Und die, die sich auf einen knackigen Singletrail verirrt hatten, haben sich trotz des sagenumwobenen Abrollkomforts einen abgequält...
> 
> 27,5" habe ich kaum gesehen. In Online-Shops werden diese auch immer wieder gerne angepriesen, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass 26" nach wie vor dominiert - nur die Hersteller und Händler wollen dies nicht zugeben. Wäre ja ein Eingeständnis, dass der 27," und 29"-Schrott sich eben nicht wie warme Semmeln verkauft.
> 
> Todgesagte leben länger - und 26" ist noch verdammt lebendig...


Genau so ist .Der beste und auf den Punkt gebrachte Komentar auf 175 Seiten.

gesendet vom 301Mk8


----------



## 4mate (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## schoeppi (15. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja lustig!

Der Spuk, der ja 2012 schon vorbei war, dauert an. 
So sehr, daß es eben KEINE hochwertigen 26er im XC Bereich mehr gibt, wie Cube Fan 1998 schreibt.

Und natürlich ist auch die Behauptung das die Profis 29er fahren weil sie müssen unfung.
Oder anders, wers immernoch nicht glaubt der besuche einen Marathon und schaue sich an was die schnellen Jungs fahren.
Nicht Bundesliga oder gar Weltcups, normale Rennen.
Keine Fahrer die ihr Material gestellt bekommen.
Die haben aber alle keine Ahnung, iss klar.


----------



## GasMonkey (15. Februar 2014)

XC, Marathon...

Merkst Du was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Februar 2014)

Was den Eintrittszeitpunkt kommender Ereignisse betrifft irrt das Auge des Propheten manchmal...


----------



## HinxundKunx (15. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das ist ja lustig!
> 
> Der Spuk, der ja 2012 schon vorbei war, dauert an.
> So sehr, daß es eben* KEINE hochwertigen 26er im XC Bereich mehr gibt*, wie Cube Fan 1998 schreibt.
> ...


----------



## client (16. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das ist ja lustig!
> 
> Der Spuk, der ja 2012 schon vorbei war, dauert an.
> So sehr, daß es eben KEINE hochwertigen 26er im XC Bereich mehr gibt, wie Cube Fan 1998 schreibt.
> ...



Der Vergleich ist aber sehr grenzwertig.
Die ganzen SUV Fahrer glauben auch, dass sie schneller durch die Innenstadt kommen?

Einen Marathon gewinnt der, der die beste Ausdauer hat und zusätzlich noch ein Bikeflüsterer ist.
Die Laufradgröße 29" spielt dabei eine derart untergeordnete Rolle, dass es eigentlich nur noch lächerlich ist, wie wir uns darüber hier streiten.
Ich habe nichts gegen 29" aber ich möchte gerne auch die Highend- Rahmen in 26" erhalten, nicht mehr oder weniger.

Mich haben am Berg auch schon Fahrer überholt, die mit einem Baumarktbike mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen ausgestattet waren. 
Nach einer Grippe hilft auch ein Leichtbaubike oder ein 29" Bike nicht über den Berg!
Wenn also in vielen Rennen vorne vorweg die Profis mit Ihren vom Sponsor gestellten Bikes die vorderen Plätze belegen und der Hobbyfahrer glaubt, er hätte eigentlich die gleichen Trainigsbedingungen, dann kann der Grund dafür, dass man langsamer ist, natürlich nur an der kleineren Laufradgröße liegen. Und schon rüstet sich der Hobbyfahrer hoch.
Auf die Idee, dass die Top- Profis ein außergewöhnliches Talent und dazu noch die besten Trainingsmöglichkeiten haben kommt der nacheifernde Hobby-Profi nicht. Also kauft er sich ein 29" Bike, um zumindest gefühlsmäßig auf dem selben Level, wie der Profi zu sein.
Wer es immer noch nicht glaubt, der möge die Rennergebnisse der letzten Jahre anschauen. Die, die früher mit 26" an die Spitze gefahren sind, die haben das auch mit 29" geschafft. Die Wechsel an der Spitze sind dem Training, der Gesundheit, dem Glück und vielleicht dem Dopping geschuldet.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (16. Februar 2014)

Volle Zustimmung von mir.


----------



## Glitscher (16. Februar 2014)

@ client: +1


----------



## 4mate (16. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung von mir.





Glitscher schrieb:


> @ client: +1


Dafür gibts extra 3 Buttons - damit User mit Email-Abonnement 
nicht von solchen Leer-Beiträgen molestiert werden


----------



## User85319 (16. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Dafür gibts extra 3 Buttons - damit User mit Email-Abonnement
> nicht von solchen Leer-Beiträgen molestiert werden



+1


----------



## vice-president (16. Februar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist aber sehr grenzwertig.
> Die ganzen SUV Fahrer glauben auch, dass sie schneller durch die Innenstadt kommen?
> 
> Einen Marathon gewinnt der, der die beste Ausdauer hat und zusätzlich noch ein Bikeflüsterer ist.
> ...


Ich frage mich gerade wozu du Highend-Ramen brauchst. Vielleicht um zumindest gefühlsmäßig auf dem selben Level wie ein Profi zu sein? Oder kommt man damit schneller durch die Innenstadt?


----------



## Glitscher (16. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Dafür gibts extra 3 Buttons - damit User mit Email-Abonnement
> nicht von solchen Leer-Beiträgen molestiert werden


 
Nicht mein Problem^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (16. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Dafür gibts extra 3 Buttons - damit User mit Email-Abonnement
> nicht von solchen Leer-Beiträgen molestiert werden


Aach, wenn man sich fühlt, benutzt man einfach beide Optionen.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Auf die Idee, dass die Top- Profis ein außergewöhnliches Talent und dazu noch die besten Trainingsmöglichkeiten haben kommt der nacheifernde Hobby-Profi nicht.



Aha.
Die sind also alle dämlich und machen nur nach was die Profis vormachen.
Keiner hat verglichen, Probefahrten gemacht, dabei festgestellt das er damit besser zurecht kommt.
Und wenn, dann ist das alles nur Einbildung.
26er gefahren sind sie alle als es noch keine 29er gab.
Jetzt gibt es sie aber.
Da man aber vorher immer nur 26er gefahren ist sollte man die 29er einfach ignorieren und dabei bleiben.
Weil ansonsten folgt man ja nur einem Trend, macht nach was die Profis vormachen.

Und das macht so alles Sinn. 
Aha.


----------



## dickerbert (17. Februar 2014)

Ja, das macht alles Sinn. Und du bist ein Konsumfetischist.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (17. Februar 2014)

Langsam glaube ich, die Einführung von 29 Zoll und 650B war ein perfider Plan der Fahrradindustrie um den 3. Weltkrieg auszulösen...


----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ja, das macht alles Sinn. Und du bist ein Konsumfetischist.



Du jetzt wieder!


----------



## x-rossi (17. Februar 2014)

ein tipp am die 27,5er und 29er fahrer: lasst die 26er doch mit anstand aussterben und beteiligt euch doch bitte nicht mehr an dieser sinnlosen unterhaltung. was geschehen wird, wird geschehen. so oder so. was wirklich geschehen wird, kann keiner von uns in diesem thema beeinflussen.

ich wäre auch ziemlich genervt, würde die industrie in 10 jahren die 29er als fehlentwicklung bezeichnen und wieder einstampfen. könnte ich das einstampfen der 29er dann in irgendeiner form aufhalten, indem ich hier personen aus dem anderen lager persönlich beleidige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir n 650B gekauft und Frauchen bekommt n 26" ... Wo ist nun das Problem Ihr Kleingeister ? 
Wir deutschen ... 

Haben Angst vorm schwarzen Mann , Angst vorm Aussterben , Angst davor nicht politisch korrekt zu sein und nun sogar schon Angst davor dass ne Radgröße ausstirbt ... ich bin stolz n deutscher zu sein ...


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Februar 2014)

Wieso erst in 10 Jahren? Ich persönlich glaube ja das 650B das neue Einheitsmaß wird. Es wird ja immer geschrieben das es die Vorteile der 26er und der 29er vereint, ohne die Nachteile. Wozu also die mit Nachteilen behafteten 26er und 29er weiter bauen? Und es ist sowieso billiger für die Zulieferer wenn sie nur für eine Laufradgröße Teile produzieren müssen...


----------



## GasMonkey (17. Februar 2014)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube ja das 650B das neue Einheitsmaß wird. Es wird ja immer _*geschrieben*_ das es die Vorteile der 26er und der 29er vereint, ohne die Nachteile.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Es wird _geschrieben_, _behauptet_, _gesagt _und fast schon _dogmatisiert _- von der Fahrradindustrie deren Marketingabteilungen und vielen unkritischen Radlern, die genau das nachplappern, was geschrieben, behauptet und gesagt wird. 650B bin ich gefahren (s.o.) und kann sagen, dass es eben nicht das perfekte Mittelmaß aus 26" und 29". Das Rad fährt sich stelzig und träge. Die Trägheit wird nur von 29ern getoppt (auch gefahren s.o.).

Und wie schon gesagt, 650B verkauft sich wider erwarten nicht so toll wie es die Hersteller gedacht haben.

Ein sehr schönes Erlebnis hatte ich letztes Jahr bei den (schweren) geführten Touren auf Gran Canaria und Mallorca. Viele hatten ihre 29er dabei. Es wurde viel geredet. Abrollverhalten "einfach super", "kein Vergleich zu den "alten" 26" usw. usf. Bei Uphills waren sie trotz guter Kondition nicht schneller und auf Trails war das "tolle Abrollverhalten" irgendwie weg...  Von DH-lastigen Streckenteilen gar nicht erst zu sprechen. Der Tourleiter, zwei andere mit ihren "altbackenen" 26ern und ich mussten einfach schmunzeln. Die 29er-Piloten mit ihren Klickis haben sich auf den Trails regelrecht abgekämpft.

Ehrlich, Jungs. Arbeitet an Eurer Fahrtechnik und nicht an den Parolen der Hersteller und ihrer Marketingabteilungen...

Riding Skills FTW!


----------



## doodlez (17. Februar 2014)

wären die 29 er so toll, wieso kamen sie erst so spät? 28 Zoll gibts ja schon ewig. 27,5 kann nicht das beste sein denn wie soll ein nieschenprodukt azf einmal das ultimative sein das alles vereint ohne schlechter zu werden

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Edged (17. Februar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich, die Einführung von 29 Zoll und 650B war ein perfider Plan der Fahrradindustrie um den 3. Weltkrieg auszulösen...


Genau! Und das genau passend wo sich dieses Jahr der Beginn des 1. WW zum 100.sten mal jährt. 

_Ironiemodus aus: Man darf niemals das unendliche Leid für die Menschen und die sinnlosenToten durch Belanglosigkeiten verharmlosen. In Anbetracht dessen bin ich sehr demütig ..._


----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Erlebnis hatte ich letztes Jahr bei den (schweren) geführten Touren auf Gran Canaria und Mallorca. Viele hatten ihre 29er dabei. Es wurde viel geredet. Abrollverhalten "einfach super", "kein Vergleich zu den "alten" 26" usw. usf. Bei Uphills waren sie trotz guter Kondition nicht schneller und auf Trails war das "tolle Abrollverhalten" irgendwie weg...  Von DH-lastigen Streckenteilen gar nicht erst zu sprechen. Der Tourleiter, zwei andere mit ihren "altbackenen" 26ern und ich mussten einfach schmunzeln. Die 29er-Piloten mit ihren Klickis haben sich auf den Trails regelrecht abgekämpft.
> 
> Ehrlich, Jungs. Arbeitet an Eurer Fahrtechnik und nicht an den Parolen der Hersteller und ihrer Marketingabteilungen...
> 
> Riding Skills FTW!



Na das ist ja ein schönes Erlebnis!
Und auch ein handfester Beweis!

Im vergangenen Jahr hatte ICH auch ein paar schöne Erlebnisse.

Nämlich als ich bei jedem Marathon auf Wurzeltrails, vor allem in der Ebene oder berghoch, auf Wiesen, im Matsch an jeder Menge 26er
Piloten vorbei gefahren bin. Dabei konnte ich sogar die Spur verlassen und nebendran im Gemüse immernoch schneller fahren.
Als ich noch 26er fuhr gabs das nicht.

Und jetzt?
Hatten wir beide schöne Erlebnisse die als handfeste Beweise gelten oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 283729 (17. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich dachte ich werde zu dieser Diskussion sicher nie meinen Senf abgeben, aber etwas muss ich schon bemerken. Weder ein "agiles" 26er noch ein "laufruhiges" 29er (um die Polemik beider Fraktionen anzusprechen) machen eine schlechte Fahrtechnik wett. Solche Aussagen wie:

"Von DH-lastigen Streckenteilen gar nicht erst zu sprechen. Der Tourleiter, zwei andere mit ihren "altbackenen" 26ern und ich mussten einfach schmunzeln. Die 29er-Piloten mit ihren Klickis haben sich auf den Trails regelrecht abgekämpft."

disqualifizieren jegliche sinnvolle Diskussion, weil der Erfolg einer gut oder schlecht gemeisterten Fahrt an der Laufradgröße festgemacht wird. Dass hier vermutlich die Fahrtechnik im Groben schon nicht gepasst hat, kann eine andere Laufradgröße nicht ändern. Die genannten Kollegen wären wahrscheinlich auf 26ern auch den Berg runtergeiert.

Und der Grund warum viele Rennfahrer auf 29er oder 27.5er umsteigen ist ja wohl klar, obwohl einige nicht die Scheuklappen abnehmen wollen oder können. Wenn es auch nur einen Vorteil von ein paar Sekunden bringt, werden sie umsteigen. Es gibt oft genug Entscheidungen im Sekundenbereich und wenn es dann beim Rennen so weit ist, will ein Rennfahrer sicher nicht durch die Finger schauen und eine "hätte ich.., wäre ich..." Rechtfertigung abgeben.


----------



## dickerbert (17. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Es wird _geschrieben_, _behauptet_, _gesagt _und fast schon _dogmatisiert _- von der Fahrradindustrie deren Marketingabteilungen und vielen unkritischen Radlern, die genau das nachplappern, was geschrieben, behauptet und gesagt wird.


Viele unkritische Radler? Ich kenne nur Schoeppi


----------



## GasMonkey (17. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nämlich als ich bei jedem _*Marathon*_ auf *"*Wurzeltrails*"*, vor allem _*in der Ebene*_ oder berghoch, *auf Wiesen*, *im Matsch* an jeder Menge 26er
> Piloten vorbei gefahren bin. Dabei konnte ich *sogar die Spur verlassen* und nebendran *im Gemüse* immernoch schneller fahren.
> _*Als ich noch 26er fuhr gabs das nicht.*_



Und das war alles nur mit dem 29er möglich. Mit einem 26" war das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit... 

Marathon... In der Ebene, auf Wiesen, im Matsch, *"*Wurzeltrails*"* usw. usw. usw.
Ich bin einige Jahre lang XC-Rennen gefahren und weiss, was bei Marathons und XC als *"*Wurzeltrails*" *bezeichnet wird.
Das, was Du (und die übrigen Marathonisten) als *"*Wurzeltrails*" *bezeichnest, bezeichne ich als Blümchenteppich.
Da ist kein großes fahrerisches Können erforderlich. Und schon gar nicht wenn man auf Forstwegen und Wiesen rumbolzt.

Der springende Punkt ist, dass 650B und 29er in den Himmel gelobt werden und fast alle negativen Punkte durch den
heiligen Gral der 29er - das überragende Abrollverhalten - wettgemacht werden. Seit eines der ersten Zirkusräder
im Laden stand, wurden 26er von einigen nur noch als "Kinderfahrräder", "altes Eisen" oder "old school" bezeichnet. Die "Gegner" wurden fortan als ewig gestrige bezeichnet.
Ich frage mich dann, wie die Verfechter der neuen Laufradgrößen mit diesen old school bikes und Kinderfahrrädern
so viele Jahre fahren konnten?
29er und 27,5er schlagen 26er in jederlei Hinsicht. Wann rafft es auch endlich die Gravity-Fraktion, dass sie 29er benötigt?
Man braucht keine 200mm FW. 100mm reichen vollkommen aus. Die 29er-Puschen fliegen regelrecht über jedes
Hindernis, was sich den Furious Freds in den Weg stellt!

26" wird in der ganzen Diskussion die Daseinsberechtigung abgesprochen. Es geht primär darum, dass 26" dem Wunsch der
Hersteller nach schnellstmöglich eingestampft wird, damit sich der ganze neue Metallschrott verkaufen lässt.
Es ist in ihrem Sinne nur logisch, dass 26ern die Daseinsberechtigung abgesprochen wird. Man hat Unmengen an
27,5er und 29ern produziert und will das Zeug auch verkaufen. Die Marketingkriegsabteilung wurde angekurbelt und muss
nun alles tun, um das Zeug unter die Leute zu bringen. Verkannt wird aber, dass das eben nicht so einfach ist.
Insbesondere dann, wenn den Käufern de facto vorgeschrieben wird, was sie zu kaufen und an was sie zu glauben haben.
Tja, und die 29er-Jünger leisten (kostenlos=) ihren Beitrag dazu...

Viele wehren sich eben durch diese Bevormundung und bleiben bei ihren "altbackenen" 26ern, da die "Vorteile" der
Zirkusräder eben nicht gegeben sind.

Meinetwegen kann die Marathon- und XC-Fraktion ihre rollenden Attraktionen weiter fahren und das Zeug kaufen und
an das glauben, was ihr die Hersteller weiß zu machen versucht solange 26er-Teile vom low- bis high end-Bereich erhältlich sind. 

EDIT:

29er sind in 10 Jahren auch out. Dann sind 36er die neue Macht:


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Februar 2014)

Normalerweise reicht ja der 'gefällt mir' button, aber für den Beitrag über mir muss ich das nochmal deutlich loswerden:
sehr schön zusammengefasst, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Und das war alles nur mit dem 29er möglich. Mit einem 26" war das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit...
> 
> *Richtig! Da wurde ich, genau wie alle anderen, so durchgeschüttelt das ein Mittreten nicht möglich war.*
> *Jetzt kann ich das aber und kann daher auch vorbeifahren.*
> ...



Aaah, ein Held!
Einer, der ja soviel besser ist als wir armseligen Marathonisti, der sich nur totlacht über die lächerlichen Trails bei Marathons!
"Trails" ist ja an sich schon ein Witz, Blümchenteppich, jawohl!
Und ausserdem gehts sowieso NUR um fahrerisches Können, davon hast du zum Glück mehr als genug!

Jedenfalls vieeeeel mehr als die ganzen Affen mit ihren Zirkusrädern!

Ich hoffe, dass hat jetzt auch der Letzte verstanden!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Februar 2014)

Bitte, lieber Schoeppi, unterscheide doch endlich mal zwischen CC / Marathon und Enduro / freeride / was auch immer.
Ich will ja hier gar nichts schlechtmachen oder abwerten, aber die Anforderungen an Rad und Fahrer könnten unterschiedlicher kaum sein.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2014)

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!

ICH unterscheide ja auch!
Und ich bezweifle kein bisschen, dass im Enduro/Freeride/DH Bereich 26 Zoll seine Berechtigung hat.

Wenn du aber GasMonkey hörst bzw. liest, dann hat aber überhaupt nur die Gravity-Fraktion ihre Berechtigung.
Und damit natürlich auch 26 Zoll.

Die mit den "Klickies" (wie furchtbar!), die können doch überhaupt kein Rad fahren!
Die hamm doch nix drauf, über die kann man nur lachen! Und über ihre dämlichen Räder sowieso!
Und dumm sind sie auch noch, weil sie auf das Marketing der Bikerhersteller, die Presse und ähnliches reinfallen.
Die sind ja auch so doof und machen kritiklos nach was die Profis vormachen.

Alles Inhalte aus GasMonkeys Posts, nicht meine!


----------



## GasMonkey (17. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Aaah, ein Held!
> Einer, der ja soviel besser ist als wir armseligen Marathonisti, der sich nur totlacht über die lächerlichen Trails bei Marathons!
> "Trails" ist ja an sich schon ein Witz, Blümchenteppich, jawohl!
> Und ausserdem gehts sowieso NUR um fahrerisches Können, davon hast du zum Glück mehr als genug!
> ...



Du verstehst offensichtlich nicht, was ich sage.

Ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich 29er nicht mag, ABER: Auch wenn ich mich über sie lustig mache und teilweise
sehr bissig, spreche ich ihnen die Daseinsberechtigung nicht ab. Seitens der Bikeindustrie (und vielen 29er-Fahrern) wird 26ern
eben diese Daseinsberechtigung neuerdings abgesprochen, um die "Neuigkeiten" unters MTB-Volk zu bringen - reine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht
und Gewinnmaximierung.

Und um auf Marathon und XC zurückzukommen. Da zählt in erster Linie Kondition. Oder willst Du etwa behaupten, dass
Marathonrennen nicht zu 70-80% aus Forstwegen bestehen? Die paar ruppige Stellen erachte ich in er Tat als Blümchenteppiche.
Unter "Wurzelteppichen" verstehe ich das. Aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ich DH fahre (auch Rennen).


----------



## Deleted 283729 (17. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> 26" wird in der ganzen Diskussion die Daseinsberechtigung abgesprochen. Es geht primär darum, dass 26" dem Wunsch der
> Hersteller nach schnellstmöglich eingestampft wird, damit sich der ganze neue Metallschrott verkaufen lässt.
> Es ist in ihrem Sinne nur logisch, dass 26ern die Daseinsberechtigung abgesprochen wird. Man hat Unmengen an
> 27,5er und 29ern produziert und will das Zeug auch verkaufen. Die Marketingkriegsabteilung wurde angekurbelt und muss
> ...



Falls das in meinem Beitrag davor untergeganen ist. Ich finde kleinere Laufradgrößen haben weiterhin ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Gerade im EN/FR/DH-Berich werden sicher 26er oder 27.5 Laufräder weiterhin das Maß der Dinge sein. Ich sehe deshalb auch keine Grund zur Panik, die hier oft losbricht. 26er Reifen und Felgen wird es sicher noch lange genug geben und wenns ihr auf die Gabeln aufpassts, halten eure Räder bis sie auseinanderbrechen.

Mir persönlich machen 26er auch Spaß. Bunny Hops, Manuals, Wheelies, etc. gehen leicht von der Hand (bei entsprechender Geometrie) und auch Hinterrad versetzen ist eine Leichtigkeit. Nur bei einem 29er ist das auch keine Unmöglichkeit, auch wenn das oft behauptet wird. Ich finde man sollte das Fahrrad fahren, das einem am ehesten vom Fahrgefühl, Einsatzbereich her zusagt. Es zwingt einen ja niemanden auf die neuen Laufradgrößen umzusteigen. Auf die Antwort, dass man ja von der Industrie zwangsbeglückt wird, möchte ich, wie bereits oben erwähnt, kontern, dass es sicher noch lange genug Ersatzteile für 26er Felgen, Reifen, Schläuche etc. geben wird. Heure sind ja auch neue Gabeln z.B. die Pike auch in 26 Zoll auf den Markt gebracht worden. Von einer Verschwörung, wie manche hier ausgehen, kann wirklich nicht gesprochen werden.

Diese Pauschalaussagen von gewissen IBC-Usern polarisieren einfach nur und man sieht, nicht nur anhand von diesen Thread, dass das einfach nur zur Anfeindungen führt. Aber manche lernen leider nie dazu...


----------



## schoeppi (17. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Seitens der Bikeindustrie (und vielen 29er-Fahrern) wird 26ern
> eben diese Daseinsberechtigung neuerdings abgesprochen, um die "Neuigkeiten" unters MTB-Volk zu bringen - reine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht
> und Gewinnmaximierung.



Wenn 29er Fahrer den 26ern die Daseinsberechtigung absprechen, dann vermutlich aus ihrem eigenen Blickwinkel heraus.
Bedeutet, das für den 29er Verfechter PERSÖNLICH, wie auch für mich, die 26er nicht mehr gebraucht werden.
Für das, was sie mit dem Bike machen.
Das ist ja auch so.
Heisst aber nicht, daß das generell gelten muss, für jeden, überall und immer.

Mein Junior z.Bsp. mit seinen 9 Jahren fährt und braucht das 26er, alles andere wäre für ihn schlicht noch zu groß.
Oder für die Gravity-Leute, wie dich.

Das die Industrie Geld verdienen will ist nur legitim.
Und wenn sie das auf dem Wege jetzt versuchen auch.
Und ich denke das wird auch funktionieren, tut es schon.

Man kann sich darüber ärgern, aber ändern kann man es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Man kann sich darüber ärgern, aber ändern kann man es nicht.



29" und 26" und von mir aus auch 650b als Koexistenz, kein Problem.
Ändern kann man diese Marketingdiktatur ganz einfach, in dem man den Mist schlichtweg nicht kauft.
Wie ich schon mal sagte, mittlerweile merken genau das wohl auch die Händler, leider können die das natürlich überhaupt nicht beeinflussen und sind im Endeffekt die Leidtragenden.


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Februar 2014)

Mein 26"er. *Im 14. Jahr.* Unkaputtbar und pflegeleicht. Passt wie ein Condom. Wir werden uns nie trennen. Ist halt wie in einer guten Ehe; da weiß man was man hat ... 

29"er sind rein optisch schon Rohrkrepierer ... 

Ach ja, *"Steel Is Real"*.


----------



## GasMonkey (17. Februar 2014)

hellford89 schrieb:


> disqualifizieren jegliche sinnvolle Diskussion, weil der Erfolg einer gut oder schlecht gemeisterten Fahrt an der Laufradgröße festgemacht wird.



Aber genau das wird doch den Leuten suggeriert. Größere Laufräder und schon kommt man an vielen Stellen schneller (und besser) rüber.
Genau das liest man doch fast überall. Von der Bikerbravo bis hin zu größeren (kommerziellen) Internetseiten.

Mich stört in erster Linie der Umstand, dass durch diese Weise des Marketings eine gewisse Bevormundung eintritt. 26" soll sukzessive abgeschafft werden, indem immer weniger in diesem Segment produziert und angeboten wird und man den Konsumenten in das neue
Marktsegment zwingen will = Geld verdienen.

Wie Baumschubser schon sagte: 





> 29" und 26" und von mir aus auch 650b als Koexistenz, kein Problem.



Wenn man aber ein Produktsegment abschaffen will, um die Käuferklientel auf die angestrebte gewinnbringende Schiene zu lenken,
finde ich das mehr als dreist und abgebrüht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (17. Februar 2014)

@PoliceCar: Felgenbremsen?!?! Ja bist du denn des Wahnsinns? Damit kommt man die heutigen Berge doch nicht mehr runter?!?! Und für sowas soll dann die gesetzliche KV herhalten? Kauf dir endlich was Neues!


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> @PoliceCar: Felgenbremsen?!?! Ja bist du denn des Wahnsinns? Damit kommt man die heutigen Berge doch nicht mehr runter?!?! Und für sowas soll dann die gesetzliche KV herhalten? Kauf dir endlich was Neues!


Runter wird geschoben. 

... oder ich fahre mit dem alten Ding hier runter.


----------



## GasMonkey (17. Februar 2014)

*S K A N D A L Ö S!*


----------



## RetroRider (17. Februar 2014)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Rotierende-Masse-Esoterik geworden? Größere Räder sind doch schwerer als kleinere Räder...



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Mein 26"er. *Im 14. Jahr.* Unkaputtbar und pflegeleicht. [...]


14 Jahre? Das sind ja über 100.000 km!


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 14 Jahre? Das sind ja über 100.000 km!


Ja, kommt in etwa hin.


----------



## RetroRider (17. Februar 2014)

Ist aber reiner Zufall. Der Umrechnungsfaktor von Jahren in Kilometer ist nämlich noch nicht standardisiert. 
Mein Alu-Rahmen hat nach 30.000 km die Grätsche gemacht. Wenn Stahl wirklich so lange hält, muss ich mir für dieses Leben vielleicht doch keinen Ersatzrahmen mehr auf Lager legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (17. Februar 2014)

Fährt hier schon jemand 27.5zoll beim FR/DH und kann etwas positiv gegenüber 26zoll berichten?^^


----------



## dickerbert (17. Februar 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Runter wird geschoben.
> 
> ... oder ich fahre mit dem *alten Ding* hier runter.



Meinst du den Grauen links oder den Erschöpften rechts? *duck und weg*


----------



## Tourexperiment (17. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Viele unkritische Radler? Ich kenne nur Schoeppi



Die Laufradgröße sorgt ja mächtig für Trubel. In der Vergangenheit haben sich aber auch schon andere Innovationen durchgesetzt die auf Dauer richtig kosten:

9- auf 10 fach Kassette - doppelt so teure Ketten die schnell verschleißen
3 verschiedene Dämpfermodi - wer braucht das?
Reverbsattelstütze...
unterdimensionierte Lager.....

Ich denke neben neuen Fahrrädern soll man nun auch große, teure Bremsscheiben kaufen und die Bremsen an sich dürften schneller kaputtgehen als ohne hin schon...

Ich kaufe heute immer noch neue 5-fach Schraubkränze fürs Stadtrad - also keine Angst auch wenn der lokale Händler uns auslacht! Die 26" -Räder wirds immer geben.


----------



## Jocki (17. Februar 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Mein 26"er. *Im 14. Jahr.* Unkaputtbar und pflegeleicht. Passt wie ein Condom. Wir werden uns nie trennen. Ist halt wie in einer guten Ehe; da weiß man was man hat ...
> 
> 29"er sind rein optisch schon Rohrkrepierer ...
> 
> Ach ja, *"Steel Is Real"*.



Na, von der Stoißeralm kommt man auch mit dem Crosser problemlos runtergerollt. Die wesentlich spannendere Frage ist allerdings wie man bei dem Wetter ein Photo ohne Maßenauflauf an "Bikern" realisiert.


----------



## HinxundKunx (17. Februar 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> Na, von der Stoißeralm kommt man auch mit dem Crosser problemlos runtergerollt. Die wesentlich spannendere Frage ist allerdings wie man bei dem Wetter ein Photo ohne Maßenauflauf an "Bikern" realisiert.


na ist doch logisch. die anderen auf ihren 29ern waren alle noch mit hochstrampeln beschäftigt.


----------



## 4mate (17. Februar 2014)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Fährt hier schon jemand 27.5zoll beim FR/DH und kann etwas positiv gegenüber 26zoll berichten?^^


Die findest du hier nicht. Gehe ins richtige Unterforum fürs Grobe


----------



## Normansbike (17. Februar 2014)

26 Zoll? Aber bitte! Wo jetzt mein Liteville Projekt fertig geworden ist, hab ich was neues vor. Was? Auf jeden Fall Fully, Allmountain, und ja, 26". Das ist ein muss.   vor allem sind jetzt die Preise im Keller. Genauso was das Thema 9 Fach angeht.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (17. Februar 2014)

Tourexperiment schrieb:


> 3 verschiedene Dämpfermodi - wer braucht das?
> Reverbsattelstütze...


Ich finde beides alles ander als unnütz.


----------



## Tourexperiment (17. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Ich finde beides alles ander als unnütz.



Ich habs auch an einem meiner Bikes. Aber was wenn die Stütze in den Bergen verreckt? Außerdem habe ich keine Lust mir neben neuen Gabeln, Dämpfern, Bremsen... auch ständig noch Teleskopsattelstützen zu kaufen. Dauert 3 Sekunden mit Schnellspanner. Ich wollte auch nur zusätzlich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Fahrradteile viel zu schnelllebig geworden sind und MTB auch Sport für ärmere Leute sein sollte die keine Geldpresse im Keller haben .  ... aber das gehört nicht hier her.


----------



## doodlez (17. Februar 2014)

Ich bleibe bei 26, hatte damals schon die wahl zwischen 26 oder 29 aber finde es sieht nach nem Clownsrad aus, vorhin n neues 26er Laufradset gekauft 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (17. Februar 2014)

Für mich stellt sich diese Frage gar nicht.. weder jetzt noch in der Zukunft. 





Mal sehen, was die nächsten 2 Dekaden so bringen....


----------



## Normansbike (18. Februar 2014)

Das Klein.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (18. Februar 2014)

Tourexperiment schrieb:


> Ich habs auch an einem meiner Bikes. Aber was wenn die Stütze in den Bergen verreckt?


Was wenn dir die Bremse oder die Schaltung in den Bergen verreckt oder dir der Rahmen bricht...kaputt gehen kann immer was...



Tourexperiment schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich keine Lust mir neben neuen Gabeln, Dämpfern, Bremsen... auch ständig noch Teleskopsattelstützen zu kaufen.


Wieso ständig?



Tourexperiment schrieb:


> Dauert 3 Sekunden mit Schnellspanner.


Das stimmt schon aber man muss jedes mal anhalten und absteigen. Klar kann man auch viele mit guter Fahrtechnik kompensieren, aber bequemer ist es alle mal. Du nutzt ja denke ich auch eine FB bei deinem TV zum umschalten, dauert auch nur 3 Sekunden am TV den Kanal zu wechseln. 



Tourexperiment schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur zusätzlich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Fahrradteile viel zu schnelllebig geworden sind.


Das ist nun mal heute im allgemeinen so. Siehe TVs, Handys, etc.


----------



## Edged (18. Februar 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich diese Frage gar nicht.. weder jetzt noch in der Zukunft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Links das Fahrrad ist doch schon kaputt.


----------



## schoeppi (18. Februar 2014)

Tourexperiment schrieb:


> geworden sind *und MTB auch Sport für ärmere Leute sein sollte die keine Geldpresse im Keller haben* .  ... aber das gehört nicht hier her.



Nein, da liegst du falsch bzw. bist im falschen Forum.

MTBs schreien ja geradezu nach technischen Innovationen, ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
Schon aufgrund der immens vielen Facetten kann man jede Menge Zeug entwickeln und auf den Markt bringen.
Und verkaufen, gerne auch für viel Geld.

Bei den Rennradlern sieht das ganz anders aus.
Da kannst du tatsächlich mit einem 10 oder 15 Jahre alten Rad oder mit einem für 150 EUR bei erwischtem dabei sein.
Da versuchen es die Hersteller natürlich auch, nur ists eben viel schwerer.
Um auf der Strasse zu fahren brauchts nicht viel und da kann man auch nicht viel dazu erfinden was die Sache
schneller, leichter, schöner macht.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (18. Februar 2014)

Na bei den Komfortwerten und der Geo hat sich ja im RR Bereich schon was getan in den letzten Jahren...
Aber das ist ebenfalls OT.


----------



## schoeppi (18. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Na bei den Komfortwerten und der Geo hat sich ja im RR Bereich schon was getan in den letzten Jahren...
> Aber das ist ebenfalls OT.



Ja, sicher.
Aber dennoch eher in homöopathischer Dosis im Vergleich zu den MTBs.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (18. Februar 2014)

sehe ich nicht so...


----------



## Normansbike (18. Februar 2014)

Was die Entwicklung der Gabeln angeht, kann ich nur staunen. Selbst im PKW bereich sind die Entwicklungen was das Dämpfersystem angeht, nicht so akribich. Nehmen wir einen Standart Pkw, da sind es immer noch Dämpfer von vergangenden Jahren. Im MTB Sektor ist es da eher wie mit einem Rechner, heute gekauft und schon veraltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (18. Februar 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Was die Entwicklung der Gabeln angeht, kann ich nur staunen. Selbst im PKW bereich sind die Entwicklungen was das Dämpfersystem angeht, nicht so akribich. Nehmen wir einen Standart Pkw, da sind es immer noch Dämpfer von vergangenden Jahren. Im MTB Sektor ist es da eher wie mit einem Rechner, heute gekauft und schon veraltet


... stand in der Bravo, gell?


----------



## schoeppi (18. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so...



Na jetzt komm, das ist doch offensichtlich!

Ja, bei den RRs hat sich einiges getan bei den Geometrien und Komfortwerten.
Und bei den MTBs das Gleiche.
Dazu aber noch Weiterentwicklungen bei Dämpfer, Federgabeln, absenkbare Stützen, Bremsen, Schaltwerken, Kettenführungen,
Reifen (!), variable Geometrien usw, usw.
Die Liste ist dramatisch viel länger, schon deswegen, weil es einen Großteil der Teile beim RR gar nicht gibt.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich meinte, dass das nur homöopathisch sein soll, sonst gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Normansbike (18. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> ... stand in der Bravo, gell?


 
Nöö, in der Happy Weekend


----------



## RetroRider (18. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das ist nun mal heute im allgemeinen so. Siehe TVs, Handys, etc.


In der Mikroelektronik verdoppelt sich alle 2 Jahre die Leistungsfähigkeit. Wenn das bei Fahrrädern auch so wäre, gäb's inzwischen Schwebelager, Wirbelstrombremse und Komplettbikes unter 3 kg, die sich auf Handtaschengröße zusammenfalten lassen.


----------



## client (18. Februar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wozu du Highend-Ramen brauchst. Vielleicht um zumindest gefühlsmäßig auf dem selben Level wie ein Profi zu sein? Oder kommt man damit schneller durch die Innenstadt?


Ja, zu deinem ersten Satz.
Zu deinem Satz zwei sage ich nein. Ich fahre mit dem MTB nicht in oder durch die Innenstadt.

Ich versuche mit dem Highend-Zeug meine Baujahr bedingten, zunehmenden Einschränkungen auszugleichen. Ich betrüge mich sozusagen selbst.
Die Vorstufe vom Rollator ist der Carbonrahmen fürs MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tourexperiment (18. Februar 2014)

@Zim81

Ich schaue kein Fernsehen sondern fahre lieber eine Runde. Bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch hält das Material wirklich nicht lange - stand neulich sogar in einer dieser Zeitschriften-wenn das jemandem glaubwürdiger scheint?

@schoeppi

Auf jeden Fall im falschen Unterforum. Merkwürdig gereizte Stimmung hier. Ich kann mich beim Biken immer schön entspannen - Vor lauter Technik nicht das Fahren vergessen !(natürlich nicht die Fahrtechnik)

Machts gut....


----------



## Speedskater (18. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der Rotierende-Masse-Esoterik geworden? Größere Räder sind doch schwerer als kleinere Räder...


 
Es ist nicht nur das höhere Gewicht, in der Formel für das Trägheitsmoment ist ein r² drinne. Hat nichts mit Esoterik zu tun, man nennt das Physik.


----------



## RetroRider (18. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, da ist auch die Masse irgendwo drin. Und ich glaube, die Masse des Fahrers ist ein kleines bißchen größer als die Masse der Räder. Und ich glaube, die maximale Rotationsgeschwindigkeit ist nicht größer als das was auf dem Tacho steht, solange der Hinterreifen Grip hat.


----------



## x-rossi (18. Februar 2014)

wenn 29er so träge und langsam sind: warum sind die dann so verdammt schnell?


----------



## RetroRider (18. Februar 2014)

Die rotierende Masse ist so groß daß sie den Raum krümmt. Wie beim Warp-Antrieb.


----------



## x-rossi (18. Februar 2014)

dann altern 29er fahrer auch langsamer?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann altern 29er fahrer auch langsamer?


Guter Einwand.

Um dem Thema etwas Ernsthaftigkeit zurückzugeben


----------



## Basti138 (18. Februar 2014)

Und ganz wichtig: Immer vierdiemensional denken


----------



## dickerbert (19. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die rotierende Masse ist so groß daß sie den Raum krümmt. Wie beim Warp-Antrieb.


Jetzt ergibt das mit den Hindernissen auch endlich Sinn. 29er krümmen die Landschaft von Hügel zu Hügel, so dass die "Hindernisse" als gerade Fläche überrollt werden. Endlich ist das Rätsel gelöst!


----------



## Basti138 (19. Februar 2014)

Das ja nix neues, frag mal RR Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn 29er so träge und langsam sind: warum sind die dann so verdammt schnell?


 
Die Geschwindigkeit hat nur was damit zu tun, wieviel Schmackes der Fahrer (m/w) in den Beinen hat. Wobei die Geometrie des Bikes auf den Fahrer abgestimmt sein muss. Die Laufradgröße hat da eher einen vernachlässigbaren Einfluss.

Ich fahre täglich mit meinem 26zöller 24 km einfach zur Arbeit, bisher ist mir nur ein ernsthafter Gegner auf einem dieser Treckingbikes begegnet, der Rest waren Opfer.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Februar 2014)

dann muss ich mir ja keine gedanken darüber machen, ob ich das richtige rad fahre.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (19. Februar 2014)

Musst du sowieso nicht, denn dir muss es zusagen und wenn du 30" oder 24" fährst, was solls?


----------



## HinxundKunx (19. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit hat nur was damit zu tun, wieviel Schmackes der Fahrer (m/w) in den Beinen hat. Wobei die Geometrie des Bikes auf den Fahrer abgestimmt sein muss. Die Laufradgröße hat da eher einen vernachlässigbaren Einfluss.
> 
> Ich fahre täglich mit meinem 26zöller 24 km einfach zur Arbeit, bisher ist mir nur ein ernsthafter Gegner auf einem dieser Treckingbikes begegnet, der Rest waren Opfer.


also, dann hilf mir mal bitte bei der formel: durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit/laufradgrösse x wadenumfang = penisgrösse??
oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## schoeppi (19. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit hat nur was damit zu tun, wieviel Schmackes der Fahrer (m/w) in den Beinen hat. Wobei die Geometrie des Bikes auf den Fahrer abgestimmt sein muss. Die Laufradgröße hat da eher einen vernachlässigbaren Einfluss.
> 
> *Ist sie nicht, war sie nie und wird sie auch nie sein.*
> *Zumindest solange wir von Offroad reden.*
> ...



Auch wieder ein Beispiel das keines ist.

Wenn Vergleiche Aufschluß bringen können, dann nur mit sich selbst, nie mit anderen.

Sinn macht nur bin ICH mit einem 26er oder 27.5er oder 29er schneller oder langsamer, je nachdem wo ich fahre.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> also, dann hilf mir mal bitte bei der formel: durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit/laufradgrösse x wadenumfang = penisgrösse??
> oder hab ich was übersehen?


 
Ich weiß nicht ob die Penisgröße in Zuammenhang mit der Laufradgröße gebracht werden kann, war das nicht eher das Gewicht des Bikes?




schoeppi schrieb:


> Sinn macht nur bin ICH mit einem 26er oder 27.5er oder 29er schneller oder langsamer, je nachdem wo ich fahre.


 
Ach das ist Bullshit, es ist immer von der Tagesform und sonstigen Umwelteinflüssen abhängig und somit nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre täglich mit meinem 26zöller 24 km einfach zur Arbeit, bisher ist mir nur ein ernsthafter Gegner auf einem dieser Treckingbikes begegnet, der Rest waren Opfer.


 
Dann warte mal, bis der Akku kaputt ist an Deinem Göppel...


----------



## schoeppi (19. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ach das ist Bullshit, es ist immer von der Tagesform und sonstigen Umwelteinflüssen abhängig und somit nicht reproduzierbar.



Es ist weit weniger Bullshit als das Argument "Ich fahre den Treckingradfahrern auf meinem Arbeitsweg davon."

Wenn ich über eine ganze Saison verteilt die gleichen Passagen, sowohl hoch als auch runter, abwechselnd mit 26er und 29er fahre,
viele male, und am Ende ALLE Bestzeiten mit dem 29er erzielt wurden, dann ist der Zufall doch relativ unwahrscheinlich.

Jedenfalls sagt das mehr aus als die Festsstellung das ich irgend einen anderen überholt habe.


----------



## vice-president (19. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich fahre täglich mit meinem 24zöller 26 km einfach zur Arbeit, bisher ist mir nur ein ernsthafter Gegner auf einem dieser Treckingbikes begegnet, *der Rest waren Opfer.*


Toll! Einfach super! Ich weiß garnicht was ich sagen soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Jetzt ergibt das mit den Hindernissen auch endlich Sinn. 29er krümmen die Landschaft von Hügel zu Hügel, so dass die "Hindernisse" als gerade Fläche überrollt werden. Endlich ist das Rätsel gelöst!


Ich habe den Unterschied der Raumkrümmung in unterschiedlichem Gelände zwischen 26" und 29" mal durch ein 4d-Interferenzexperiment sichtbar gemacht. Dazu muss der 26" Reifen mit Bar und der 29" Reifen mit Psi gepumpt werden. Das Ergebnis ist beeindruckend!


----------



## GasMonkey (19. Februar 2014)

Alles schön und gut, aber hast Du auch das Massenspektrometer vorher noch gecheckt?

Wenn nicht, kann das zu einem kleinen schwarzen 29er-Loch führen durch das das 26er durchfallen könnte.
Und DANN, nur dann, hätte das 29er tatsächlich mal gewonnen!


----------



## 4mate (19. Februar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Toll! Einfach super! Ich weiß garnicht was ich sagen soll!


Aber ich: Er ist ein Alphamännchen (  zu Deutsch: Arme Sau...) und kann nicht anders


----------



## schoeppi (19. Februar 2014)

Die gibts im ganz großen Stil bei den RR-Fahrern! 

Da sind nur Helden unterwegs. 
Fahren 220km Runden mit 2.400Hm, natürlich nur auf dem großen Kettenblatt, mit nem
36er Schnitt, Sonntags Vormittags um zum Mittagessen wieder daheim zu sein.
Nicht ohne auf dem Rückweg noch einen neuen Rekord am Hausberg aufzustellen.
Und das bekommt natürlich jeder im Forum gleich brühwarm erzählt. 

Worauf hin der Nächste sofort noch einen draufzusetzen hat.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (19. Februar 2014)

Interessant ist doch dass immer alle nur davon reden, wer schneller ist.
Weder in der Stadt noch beim abfahrtsorientierten biken im Wald interessiert mich das, denn die Stadt ist keine Rennstrecke und im Wald bin ich meist alleine unterwegs - Vergleiche also völlig hinfällig. Abgesehen davon ist auch der Wald keine Rennstrecke wenn Fußgänger hinter jeder Ecke lauern können. (bei mir der Fall)

Unterm Strich ist doch die Frage, ob irgendwann keine 26er mehr angeboten werden, viel wichtiger für uns Biker.
Wenn man irgendwann nur noch 29er zur Auswahl hätte, würde dem einen oder anderen sicher etwas fehlen.

Von den Renn-fahrenden Mountainbikern in ihren Ganzkörperkondomen erwartet man natürlich nichts anderes als Geschwindigkeit und wenn die mit 29ern höher ist, dann ist das doch in Ordnung. Trotzdem wird der Technikorientierte oder verspielte Freizeitfahrer mit nem 26er wohl immer noch mehr Spass haben - je nach eigenen Präferenzen.

Also worum geht es hier, um die Frage, wer schneller ist oder ob wir irgendwann keine 26er mehr im Laden sehen??


----------



## jonalisa (19. Februar 2014)

@whistler85 Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!
Die Einen mögen schneller sein, die Anderen aber mehr Spaß bereiten.
Jeder Verbraucher soll aber die Chance haben seine Kaufentscheidung auf wahrheitsgetreuer Grundlage bzw Basis. gemäß den eigenen Überzeugungen und Präferenzen zu treffen, was nur im Falle eines nicht eintreffenden Aussterbens gegeben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (19. Februar 2014)

Mein 29er ist schneller und es bereitet mir auch noch Spass. Blöd irgendwie, aber wahr.

Trotzdem stehts ggf. zum Verkauf - Radon ZR Race 29, Größe XL, Modell 2013
Wer Interesse hat, einfach PN


----------



## Edged (19. Februar 2014)

[quote="NobbyRalph, post: 11754087, member: 185824"... stehts ggf. zum Verkauf - Radon ZR Race 29, Größe XL, Modell 2013
Wer Interesse hat, einfach PN[/quote]
Sowas ist aber sowas von unverkäuflich. Ab in den Restmüll damit.


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. Februar 2014)

OK, das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> [...] Wenn ich über eine ganze Saison verteilt die gleichen Passagen, sowohl hoch als auch runter, abwechselnd mit 26er und 29er fahre,
> viele male, und am Ende ALLE Bestzeiten mit dem 29er erzielt wurden, dann ist der Zufall doch relativ unwahrscheinlich.[...]


Aber ob die Laufradgröße die Ursache ist, ist eine völlig andere Frage. Dazu müssten die beiden Bikes völlig identisch sein. Gleiche Geometrie (inkl. eingestellter Sattelneigung), gleiche Parts, gleiche Reifen, gleiche Schläuche, gleicher Luftdruck.
Das, was du selbst ein paar Beiträge vorher (als Zitatverfälschung) geschrieben hast, stimmt: Größere Räder rollen nur Offorad besser. Auf der Straße ist die Radgröße völlig wurscht. Deswegen haben Rennräder auch nur 26 Zoll Laufradgröße. (Wenn's glücklich macht, kann man sich natürlich außerhalb des realen Laufrads noch einen imaginären 28-Zoll-Kreis dazudenken.)



GasMonkey schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber hast Du auch das Massenspektrometer vorher noch gecheckt?
> 
> Wenn nicht, kann das zu einem kleinen schwarzen 29er-Loch führen durch das das 26er durchfallen könnte.
> Und DANN, nur dann, hätte das 29er tatsächlich mal gewonnen!


Ein ernsthafter Biker hat sowieso immer zusätzlich zum Tricorder noch einen Phasenkompensator in der Satteltasche.


----------



## schoeppi (19. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Aber ob die Laufradgröße die Ursache ist, ist eine völlig andere Frage. Dazu müssten die beiden Bikes völlig identisch sein. Gleiche Geometrie (inkl. eingestellter Sattelneigung), gleiche Parts, gleiche Reifen, gleiche Schläuche, gleicher Luftdruck.



Sind sie natürlich nicht, schon klar.
Also die Sattelneigung schon, aber das wars auch. Ok,  beides HTs noch.

Das 26er ist bzw. war aber das leichtere Bike (knapp 2 kg) mit den schnelleren Reifen und der hochwertigeren Ausstattung.

Ich finde, dass hat dennoch eine gewisse Aussagekraft, wenn es auch kein wirklicher Beweis ist.
Es zeigt zumindest das mein subjektives Empfinden nicht falsch ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (19. Februar 2014)

Fahren was man will und glücklich sein, ist doch nicht so schwer.
Die Größen tun sich doch nix, bescheiden ist doch nur was die Hersteller abziehen, aber damit fallen sie hoffentlich richtig auf die Schnauze, die 27,5" Sache hätte man sich getrost sparen können, nicht das ich was gegen die Größe hätte, nur ist der Unterschied einfach zu gering, als das es eine neue Größe gebraucht hätte.

Ich finds gut, das so viele an 26" festhalten und sei es nur um zu zeigen, das man sich nicht alles gefallen lässt.

Ich kann es garnicht erwarten den 26iger Hobel mal im Gelände auszuführen, aber dazu müsste der Dämpfer von Toxoholics zurück sein.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2014)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Von den Renn-fahrenden Mountainbikern in ihren Ganzkörperkondomen erwartet man natürlich nichts anderes als Geschwindigkeit und wenn die mit 29ern höher ist, dann ist das doch in Ordnung. Trotzdem wird der Technikorientierte oder verspielte Freizeitfahrer mit nem 26er wohl immer noch mehr Spass haben - je nach eigenen Präferenzen.


ich bin auch ohne ganzkörperkondom schnell, fahre technisch steil hoch und technisch schnell beergab. wenn es geht, meide ich asphalt und waldwege. und selbst auf singletrails fahre ich freiwillig über stock und stein, anstatt auf dem ausgetrampelten pfad. aus diesem grund stimmt deine aussage nicht, dass ein technikorientierter und verspielter freizeitfahrer mit einem 26er immer noch mehr spaß haben wird.



jonalisa schrieb:


> @whistler85
> Die Einen mögen schneller sein, die Anderen aber mehr Spaß bereiten.


nein.
nein.
nein.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

@whistler85 und x-rossi: Ihr habt mMn beide Recht und Ihr habt mMn beide Unrecht...warum immer alles pauschal beurteilen?


----------



## Speedskater (20. Februar 2014)

Ihr schreibt, dass die schnellen Mädels und Jungs alle mit 29er unterwegs sind.
Dann lese ich, die Laufradgröße ist aber anscheinend nicht der Grund dafür.
Und wenn ich euch erkläre, dass ich auf meinem Arbeitsweg noch keinen 29er Fahrer getroffen habe der schneller war als ich mit dem 26er bin ich ein Arsch.

Da anscheinend jeder mit seinem Bike was anderes anstellt, der eine fährt Waldwege, der andere flowige Trails, der dritte technische Trails, deswegen vergleicht ihr hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Und BMX-Räder wird es nicht mit 29er geben.


----------



## GasMonkey (20. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und BMX-Räder wird es nicht mit 29er geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (20. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt, dass die schnellen Mädels und Jungs alle mit 29er unterwegs sind.
> Dann lese ich, die Laufradgröße ist aber anscheinend nicht der Grund dafür.
> Und wenn ich euch erkläre, dass ich auf meinem Arbeitsweg noch keinen 29er Fahrer getroffen habe der schneller war als ich mit dem 26er bin ich ein Arsch.



Jetzt fühl dich nicht gleich gedisst, das Argument war halt keins, und die Formulierung mit den "Opfern" auch nicht die Beste.
Jetzt hammer dich aber alle wieder lieb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Definition von Spass auf dem Trail ist der Punkt der den Unterschied macht.
Geht schon damit los von welcher Art Trail wir reden.
GasMonkey meint und fährt andere Trails als z.Bsp. ich.

Der eine liebt es sich über Stock und Stein zu schaffen, fährt viele Spitzkehren, verblockte Sachen, dropt usw.
Sowas ist 26er Terrain, keine Frage.
Der nächste mag es flowiger, ballert gerne.
Das ist was für 29er.
Und jeder hat seinen Spass.

Drum ist die richtige Laufradgröße, wie schon 1000 mal geschrieben, abhängig vom Einsatzgebiet.

Und ja, 27.5 ist vermutlich wirklich Unsinn.
Trotzdem wohl schon viel zu weit gediehen als das es wieder zurückgekurbelt werden könnte oder würde.


----------



## a-rs (20. Februar 2014)

27.5 ist ja keine neue Größe.  Die gibt es ja schon seit Urzeiten bei den Ranoneuren. Wurde dann von den 26er und 28er verdrängt.  In der Fahrstil war da mal ein super Artikel drüber. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Edged (20. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ...
> Der eine liebt es sich über Stock und Stein zu schaffen, fährt viele Spitzkehren, verblockte Sachen, dropt usw.
> Sowas ist 26er Terrain, keine Frage.
> Der nächste mag es flowiger, ballert gerne.
> ...


Und dann soll es Leute geben, die auf ihren Strecken einfach all das zu bewältigen haben. Z.B. bei einem (artgerechten) AlpenX.
Und da ziehe ich dann def. das 26"er vor - schon um alleine nach unmenschlichen Uphillanstrengungen den max. Fun zu haben.


----------



## 4mate (20. Februar 2014)

Mit 27,5" 650B hättest du dann aber  15% mehr maximalen Fun!


----------



## Edged (20. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Mit 27,5" 650B hättest du dann aber  15% mehr maximalen Fun!


Quatsch.


----------



## schoeppi (20. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Und dann soll es Leute geben, die auf ihren Strecken einfach all das zu bewältigen haben. Z.B. bei einem (artgerechten) AlpenX.
> Und da ziehe ich dann def. das 26"er vor - schon um alleine nach unmenschlichen Uphillanstrengungen den max. Fun zu haben.



Das würde ich wahrscheinlich auch machen.
Schon alleine wegen dem Uphill.
Erst 2014 hat man gemerkt, dass mit größeren Laufrädern nicht automatisch die Beine mitgewachsen sind und die Kurbeln
in der Übersetzung fürs echte Klettern endlich angepasst.

Eine X9 Kurbel mit 26/39 auf nem 29er ist ja ganz nett, aber vom Zillertal rauf aufs Pfitscher-Joch hätte ich doch gerne was anderes.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Februar 2014)

Meine Aussage ist klarerweise auch nicht pauschal zu verstehen, denn im Gravitybereich sind 26er nicht nur spassiger sondern bei anspruchsvollen Strecken auch schneller.
29er können auch Spaß bereiten, wenn man darauf steht irgendwo geradewegs runterzupreschen.


----------



## R.C. (20. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und BMX-Räder wird es nicht mit 29er geben.



http://www.sebikes.com/bikes/bmx/retro-series/big-ripper-29


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Das ist kein BMX, BMX ist 20" oder Cruiser 24", Punkt Ende aus, egal was die dem Ding für einen Namen geben.

Im BMX würde kein Mensch sich statt einem 20" ein 22" oder ein 21,5" oder sonst einen Quark andrehen lassen, gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (20. Februar 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> 27.5 ist ja keine neue Größe.  Die gibt es ja schon seit Urzeiten bei den Ranoneuren. Wurde dann von den 26er und 28er verdrängt.  In der Fahrstil war da mal ein super Artikel drüber.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk




27,5 stimmt ja auch nicht. die bezeichnung früher war:

26x1 1/2 35-584 (650x35B)

und nur weil man den außendurchmesser der fetten reifen genommen hat, wurde daraus 27,5 zoll. die industrie braucht ja mal was neues um den endverbraucher ködern zu können.


----------



## R.C. (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Das ist kein BMX, BMX ist 20" oder Cruiser 24", Punkt Ende aus, egal was die dem Ding für einen Namen geben.
> 
> Im BMX würde kein Mensch sich statt einem 20" ein 22" oder ein 21,5" oder sonst einen Quark andrehen lassen, gut so!



Es gibt auch normale - also Nicht-Race-BMX - (das 29er ist ja auch ein Cruiser) BMX in 22" oder 24" und auch 26" Cruiser. 26er hat es auch schon immer gegeben.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Sind halt nur keine BMX.


----------



## schoeppi (20. Februar 2014)

Ist BMX nicht die coole Variante der Pukys?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Für 29" Fahrer mag das so wirken...aber 29er sind ja auch MTB für Senioren


----------



## schoeppi (20. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Februar 2014)

Na, wer hat Nicole Kidman erkannt?


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> 27,5 stimmt ja auch nicht. die bezeichnung früher war:
> 
> 26x1 1/2 35-584 (650x35B)
> 
> und nur weil man den außendurchmesser der fetten reifen genommen hat, wurde daraus 27,5 zoll. die industrie braucht ja mal was neues um den endverbraucher ködern zu können.


Wo ist das Problem? Die Industrie gibt beides an: den Außendurchmesser der tatsächlich montierten Reifen (27,5 Zoll) und den Außendurchmesser den viel schmalere Reifen auf den Felgen hätten (650 mm). Wenn du auf der rhetorischen Ebene einen anderen Reifenaußendurchmesser haben willst als auf der Handlungsebene, dann sagst du eben 650B dazu.


----------



## GasMonkey (20. Februar 2014)

Naja, Saturno hat schon recht. Rechnerei hin oder her, tatsächlicher Durchmesser hin oder her.
Fakt ist, dass die Fahrradindustrie etwas "ganz neues" erfunden hat - 650B und das als DAS Novum 
angibt. Das hat schon einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.
Bei den 29ern trifft es ja zu, aber 650B ist schon eine Mogelpackung mit der die Fahrradindurstire den
Fahrern nochmals Geld aus dem Beutel ziehen möchte. Der Unterschied zum 26er ist schliesslich nicht
so enorm wie bei den 29ern.

Und sehr dreist finde ich, dass man schlussendlich den Endverbraucher gewaltsam dazu "bewegen"
"möchte", keine 26er mehr zu kaufen, indem man einfach die Produktion von 26" Laufrädern und 
anderen Parts stark zurückfahren möchte, obwohl nach wie vor ein großer Markt vorhanden ist.
Wie schon vorher schrieb; das ist nichts anderes als eine Bevormundung.


----------



## vice-president (20. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Naja, Saturno hat schon recht. Rechnerei hin oder her, tatsächlicher Durchmesser hin oder her.
> Fakt ist, dass die Fahrradindustrie etwas "ganz neues" erfunden hat - 650B und das als DAS Novum
> angibt. Das hat schon einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.
> Bei den 29ern trifft es ja zu, aber 650B ist schon eine Mogelpackung mit der die Fahrradindurstire den
> ...


Wieso denn NOCHMALS aus dem Beutel ziehen???
Und man kann doch die meisten gängigen Komponenten in allen drei Größen kaufen. Solange eine ausreichende Nachfrage besteht wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## GasMonkey (20. Februar 2014)

26" soll doch sukzessive eingestampft werden.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wieso denn NOCHMALS aus dem Beutel ziehen???
> Und man kann doch die meisten gängigen Komponenten in allen drei Größen kaufen. Solange eine ausreichende Nachfrage besteht wird das auch so bleiben.


Genau das ist das Problem. 90% der Nachfrage kommt von Laien, die sich Alles aufschwatzen lassen, und die restlichen 10% sind eben nicht ausreichend. Sonst gäb's z.B. noch Leichtbau-26er-Rahmen mit Cantisockeln.

Nochmal zum Begriff "27,5 Zoll": Daß der Reifenaußendurchmesser tatsächlich mal gemessen wurde statt eine Fantasiezahl aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln ist zwar ungewöhnlich, aber trotzdem ein Fortschritt.


----------



## vice-president (20. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> 26" soll doch sukzessive eingestampft werden.


So wie 60mm 1" Elastomergabel mit Cantisockeln.


----------



## vice-president (20. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. 90% der Nachfrage kommt von Laien, die sich Alles aufschwatzen lassen, und die restlichen 10% sind eben nicht ausreichend. Sonst gäb's z.B. noch Leichtbau-26er-Rahmen mit Cantisockeln


Ganz schön überheblich!


----------



## Laidt (20. Februar 2014)

Ich persönlich mag die 650er ... alleine schon die mächtige Erscheinung ...
Ich verstehe nicht wieso immer gesagt wird die Industrie würde damit EXTRA Geld aus dem Käufer quetschen !?
Ich kauf mir n Bike wenn ich eins brauche - ob das jetzt 27,5 26" oder 34,8 ist - ist egal - kaufen tue ich eh ...

Wo ist jetzt das Problem ?

Davon abgesehen fahre ich z.B. schon ~ 20Jahre 26" und kann Euch sagen für mich als Tourer ist 650B schon etwas geiler ... 

So - und jetzt dürft Ihr wieder losballern ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Der Unterschied ist so gering, das ich stark bezweifel, das da wirklich ein Unterschied ist, der nicht auf Einbildung beruht. Messen kann man das sowieso nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso immer gesagt wird die Industrie würde damit EXTRA Geld aus dem Käufer quetschen !?
> Ich kauf mir n Bike wenn ich eins brauche - ob das jetzt 27,5 26" oder 34,8 ist - ist egal - kaufen tue ich eh ...
> Wo ist jetzt das Problem ?



Ich kaufe mir meine bikes immer dann, wenn ich da einfach Bock drauf habe und nicht erst, wenn ich sie brauche, das ist nicht das Problem.
Allerdings finde ich die geplante Bevormundung durch das VEB-Fahrradkombinat 'Frissoderstirb' so frech, daß ich das erstmal aus reinem Protest boykottiere.


----------



## Laidt (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist so gering, das ich stark bezweifel, das da wirklich ein Unterschied ist, der nicht auf Einbildung beruht. Messen kann man das sowieso nicht.



Ich bezweifle dass mein TACHO Einbildungen abbildet ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Wo hast du da die Referenz, dazu müssten die Bedingungen die Gleichen sein.


----------



## zichl (20. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass mein TACHO Einbildungen abbildet ...


Ja genau. Der war gut...


----------



## Laidt (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn man jahre lang die gleiche Hausstrecke fährte mit 26" und dann die selbe Strecke paar mal mit nem 27,5er fährt und andere Ergebnisse hat als die Jahre zuvor , denke ich schon dass da was dran ist - ausser ich habe mit dem neuen Bike auch neue , mir bisher verborgene , Kräfte erworben .  

Es ist vor allem bei der Topspeed zu merken ~ 3 - 4 km/h schneller als mit 26" ! Und eben beim rollen berg ab . 

Aber da Ihr ja auch alle praxiserfahrung mit beiden Größen , auf Dauer , habt ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Genau, da man ja beide Räder parallel gefahren hat, mit gleichem Luftdruck, mit gleichem Reifen, mit den gleichen Felgen, dem gleichen Rad mit den gleichen Komponenten zur gleichen Zeit mit der gleichen Line...


----------



## dickerbert (20. Februar 2014)

Schoeppi, bist du's?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Schoeppi, bist du's?


Der war wirklich gut!


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Echt jetzt?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02...neue-wege-schritt-fuer-schritt-zum-650b-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Genau, da man ja beide Räder parallel gefahren hat, mit gleichem Luftdruck, mit gleichem Reifen, mit den gleichen Felgen, dem gleichen Rad mit den gleichen Komponenten zur gleichen Zeit mit der gleichen Line...



Klar ... ich meine man kann auch alles tot reden ... 
Und deshalb fahren die RR alle mit 26" - weils ja keinen Unterschied gibt ... im gegenteil - die 26er sind sogar leichter ! 

Naja , mir egal - ich fahre gut ...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (20. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Schoeppi, bist du's?




Da hat sich doch schonmal jemand ne blutige Nase geholt


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Man kann sich auch alles schön reden...
Und die RR fahren alle keine 26iger mehr, weil die Hersteller für die sie fahren keine 26iger mehr herstellen, warum machen Sie das nicht, weil nicht genug Leute auf den 29er Zug aufgesprungen sind, daher wurde halt eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.


----------



## Edged (20. Februar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> So wie 60mm 1" Elastomergabel mit Cantisockeln.


Ooch, meine Quadra 21R war nicht wirklich schlecht. Man mußte halt regelmäßig die Elastos tauschen ... bis es sie auf einmal nicht mehr gab ... 
Ein wenig trauere ich ihr heute noch nach.


----------



## Laidt (20. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte wetten das *keiner *der Antis hier *beide *Radgrößen schon mal *längerfristig *gefahren ist !
Aber quasseln - das geht ... 

Ich bin raus ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Besser ist es...in der Wissenschaft ist alles was unter 5% ist vernachlässigbar, der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27" sind 4%...aber klar, ihr merkt das...
Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn jemand schreibt, es kommt ihm so vor, wenn man aber das ganze quasi als Fakt darstellt und die Vergleichsmethoden schon so dermaßen unpräzise sind, sehe ich das als nicht bestätigt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (20. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ich bin raus ...


Aach komm, bleib noch was.  ...


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ganz schön überheblich!


Das war speziell auf V-Brakes bezogen. Solange es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet bremst eine gute V-Brake (also nachdem die Shimano-Beläge entsorgt wurden) genauso gut wie eine Disc und ist dabei auch noch standfester als eine Leichtbau-Disc.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Blöd ist halt nur, das die Felgen abgenutzt werden.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

Dann nimm halt Felgen von Mavic oder DTSwiss. Da reisst das Felgenbett bei 1% Reibringabnutzung. Wenn bei einer Felge die Reibringe runter sind, hat die es doch sowieso hinter sich.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Vor allem was war das ein Luxus damals, kein ständiges Schleifgeräusch beim kleinsten Dreckspritzer, keine entlüften usw...und Biss hatten die wirklich.


----------



## Laidt (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Vor allem was war das ein Luxus damals, kein ständiges Schleifgeräusch beim kleinsten Dreckspritzer, keine entlüften usw...und Biss hatten die wirklich.




Man merkt schon .. Du bist n ewiggestriger ... früher war alles besser ! 
Felgenbremsen , 26" ...
Ich hoffe Du bist auch schön brav im Classic unterwegs und putzt schön Dein Klein Attitude .


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Was für ein Unsinn, nur weil du der Esoterikfraktion angehörst?
Meine letzten 4 Räder waren alle 29er...
Nur glaube ich halt nich jeden Quatsch, den mir das Marketing der Hersteller aufquatschen will.


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Vor allem was war das ein Luxus damals, kein ständiges Schleifgeräusch beim kleinsten Dreckspritzer, keine entlüften usw...und Biss hatten die wirklich.


War das ironisch gemeint? Bei sehr tiefen Schlammlöchern sind Discs natürlich besser, Bowdenzug muss man halt irgendwann tauschen statt entlüften und wenn du V-Brakes mit schwacher Bremsleistung verbindest, will ich gar nicht wissen, was du da für einen Schrott hattest damals. Von nicht bremsen bis blockieren und über den Lenker fliegen kann ich Alles "anwählen" mit meinen Speed Dial Hebeln. 
In einigen Laufrädern hab ich schon Disc-Naben drin. Also wenn die Bremsflanken irgendwann runter sind und die Felge trotzdem noch keine Macken hat, ist das eben einfach ein Disc-Laufrad. Bisserl schwarzer Lack drauf und die machen sogar was her.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Nein das war nicht ironisch gemeint, siehe den Daumen hoch bei deinem ersten Post zum Thema V-Brakes.


----------



## Laidt (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn, nur weil du der Esoterikfraktion angehörst?
> Meine letzten 4 Räder waren alle 29er...
> Nur glaube ich halt nich jeden Quatsch, den mir das Marketing der Hersteller aufquatschen will.



Und wieso dann 29" ???
Du wiedersprichst Dir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Oh man, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## GasMonkey (20. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Und wieso dann 29" ???
> Du wiedersprichst Dir ...



Troll...


----------



## RetroRider (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Nein das war nicht ironisch gemeint, siehe den Daumen hoch bei deinem ersten Post zum Thema V-Brakes.


Ok, dann hab ich zu schnell interpretiert.
Bei mir halten die Bremsflanken ewig, deswegen sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (20. Februar 2014)

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, gibt es eigentlich noch passende Felgen zu kaufen, das ist schon so lange her, das ich garnicht mehr weis, ob die Felgenwände dicker waren als heute.


----------



## vice-president (20. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. 90% der Nachfrage kommt von Laien, die sich Alles aufschwatzen lassen, und die restlichen 10% sind eben nicht ausreichend. Sonst gäb's z.B. noch Leichtbau-26er-Rahmen mit Cantisockeln.





vice-president schrieb:


> Ganz schön überheblich!





RetroRider schrieb:


> Das war speziell auf V-Brakes bezogen. Solange es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet bremst eine gute V-Brake (also nachdem die Shimano-Beläge entsorgt wurden) genauso gut wie eine Disc und ist dabei auch noch standfester als eine Leichtbau-Disc.


Ja,ja.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist so gering, das ich stark bezweifel, das da wirklich ein Unterschied ist, der nicht auf Einbildung beruht. Messen kann man das sowieso nicht.


woher weißt du denn definitiv, was in einem kopf eines anderen bikers während des bikens abgeht 

@Laidt hat spaß mit seinem 650er. wie kommst du jetzt darauf, das zu bezweifeln


----------



## x-rossi (20. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Besser ist es...in der Wissenschaft ist alles was unter 5% ist vernachlässigbar,  ...


würde die erde 3% näher um die sonne kreisen, würden wir nicht existieren. würde die erde 3% weiter weg von der sonne kreisen, würde es uns ebenfalls nicht geben.


----------



## RetroRider (21. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, gibt es eigentlich noch passende Felgen zu kaufen, das ist schon so lange her, das ich garnicht mehr weis, ob die Felgenwände dicker waren als heute.


Felgen gibt es noch Einige. Z.B. komme ich nicht dazu, die Dartmoor Fortress (24mm) einzuspeichen und auszuprobieren, weil die alten Felgen so lange halten.  Weitere übliche Verdächtige wären z.B. Rigida Big Bull (24mm) oder Mavic EX721 (21mm). Oder die DMR DeeVee (26mm), aber die würde ich nur für hinten nehmen - übertrieben stabil und dementspr. schwer zu zentrieren.
Wandstärke neu ist immer mindestens 1,5 mm, die Verschleißgrenze liegt bei 1,0 mm.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (21. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> würde die erde 3% näher um die sonne kreisen, würden wir nicht existieren. würde die erde 3% weiter weg von der sonne kreisen, würde es uns ebenfalls nicht geben.


Einen noch unsinnigeren Vergleich konntest du nicht finden, ich rede von Vergleichsunterschieden.
Teil A ist 5% größer als Teil B oder Teil X ist 5% schneller als Teil Y.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

Zim81 ... irgendwie tust Du mir echt schon ein wenig leid mit Deinem Krampfhaften Versuch 650B nieder zu machen .
Lustig ist halt auch , wie gesagt , dass DU selbst 29er fährtst und Dich hier im "Stirbt 26" aus"-Fred über Neuerungen aufregst.

Und weiter gehts .... :


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (21. Februar 2014)

Lern doch mal zu lesen.
Ich fahre wieder 26iger.
Und ich mache auch nichts krampfhaft nieder, du versuchst dir die vermeintlichen Vorteile schön zu reden, das ist alles.
Ich habe weder was gegen 26", 27,5" oder 29", das Einzige was ich behaupte, das es keinen nenneswerten Vorteil beim Fahren mit dem 27,5" gegenüber 26" gibt.
Dieser ist zwar Messbar, aber mMn nicht beim Fahren zu merken, wenn man exakt gleiche Bedingungen schaffen würde und könnte.


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

Was fährst Du den ?


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Schoeppi, bist du's?



Nö! 
Aber gumma da, es gibt offenbar noch mehr wie mich, iss ja en Ding! 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum ihr jedweden Vorteil anderer Laufradgrößen als 26 sofort abschmettert.
Zum 26er Schönreden ist jedes noch so dämliche Argument ok, umgekehrt muss es aber eine wissenschaftliche Studie
sein die auch vor dem Nobelpreiskomitee standhalten würde.


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

Ah ... Du bist also der Sagenumwobene Schoeppi !

Hallo !


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (21. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum ihr jedweden Vorteil anderer Laufradgrößen als 26 sofort abschmettert.



Schreib lieber "Einige", denn ich zähle mich nicht dazu.
29er haben mMn nicht zu leugnende Vorteile, aber halt eben auch nicht zu leugnende Nachteile.
Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und des Einsatzzwecks.

@Laidt: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3317


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (21. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> *Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum ihr jedweden Vorteil anderer Laufradgrößen als 26 sofort abschmettert.*
> 
> Zum 26er Schönreden ist jedes noch so dämliche Argument ok, umgekehrt muss es aber eine wissenschaftliche Studie
> sein die auch vor dem Nobelpreiskomitee standhalten würde.


Der Ausdruck dafür ist t-r-o-l-l-e-n


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

Ich meinte was fährst Du im Sinne von : AM , DH .... auf jeden Fall , so wie ich sehe , kein Tour/Marathon
Also werden wir , ich als Racer und Du als alles andere , eh nie auf einen Nenner kommen .
Ich hatte auch ganz am Anfang ja schon gesagt dass es für mich als TOURENfahrer bzw. RACER auf jeden fall nen Unterschied gibt.
Also über was reden wir hier eigentlich ?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (21. Februar 2014)

Glaub was du willst, es geht mir um was anderes, was du aber offensichtlich nicht verstehen kannst und willst.
Ariel wäscht auch seit Jahren weißer, meine Hemden sind so weiß, das ich garkeine Lampen im Haus mehr brauche, wenn ich im Raum bin.


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ah ... Du bist also der Sagenumwobene Schoeppi !
> 
> Hallo !



Sagenumwoben, wie geil! 
Aber auch Hallo!

@Zim81: ich habe gerade einen Satz Laufräder geordert, die haben keine Gewichtsbeschränkung (wichtig für mich) und wiegen 1640gr.
Unter 1600gr. schwere Räder konnte ich auch beim 26er nie fahren.
Meine gerade aufgezogenen Reifen wiegen 410gr. Zu Zeiten der 2,1er Rocket Rons auf meinem AMS war das auch nicht weniger.
Womit ich beim Gewicht der Laufräder schonmal keinen Nachteil mehr gegenüber früher habe.

Klar, 26er sind, identisch aufgebaut, immer leichter als 29er, das ist mir auch klar. Aber Theorie.
Für mich persönlich, meine tatsächliche Nutzung, ist das aber anders.
Niemand hat was von theoretischen Vor oder Nachteilen. Wie schon Helmut Kohl zu sagen pflegte "Wichtig ist was hinten rauskommt!"


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich schreibe doch eigentlich nicht so missverständlich oder?


> *29er haben mMn nicht zu leugnende Vorteile*, aber halt eben auch nicht zu leugnende Nachteile.
> Alles eine Frage des *persönlichen Geschmacks* und des Einsatzzwecks.


Ich habe meine 29er nicht verkauft, weil ich die prinzipiell schlecht finde...


----------



## GasMonkey (21. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ganz am Anfang ja schon gesagt dass es für mich als TOURENfahrer bzw. RACER auf jeden fall nen Unterschied gibt.



Jetzt kommen die ganzen *"RACER"* aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

Soso ... sind schon wieder Ferien ?


----------



## GasMonkey (21. Februar 2014)

Gehe schon längst nicht mehr zur Schule. Studium habe ich auch schon erfolgreich hinter mir, Du _*"RACER"*_...


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

@Laidt: zur Erklärung: für GasMonkey sind Racer sowas wie ein Feindbild, oder besser Lachnummern (siehe oben).
Die Fahren mit Ganzkörperkondomen über Blümchenteppiche und das auch noch mit Klickies. 
Absolute No-Gos aus seiner Sicht.
Ausserdem haben die fahrtechnisch allesamt nix drauf.


----------



## dickerbert (21. Februar 2014)

Ich oute mich dann auch mal als (ehemaliger) RACER. Mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch entspannte Touren. Ich kann mich aber gut an die Zeit erinnern, in denen ich als RACER alles geglaubt habe, was die Bikeschmieden erzählt haben und ich stets das neueste haben musste. Ich denke, das ist einfach eine grundlegende Eigenschaften als RACER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (21. Februar 2014)

Make love not war. Studierende zu beschimpfen ist aber auch nicht die feine englische Art.
@Laidt hast du nicht schon vor einigen Seiten behauptet hier weg zu sein. Vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine Lösung, dem Ganzen einfach aus dem Weg zu gehen...anderen Trollen hier würde isch das ebenfalls empfehlen.

Schoeppi und Co. bleiben mindestens sachlich und beleidigen nicht andauernd andere.


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ach Du Elend ... jetzt fällt mir ein ... ich hab auch noch Hörnchen am 650B Bike ...
> Oh man ...



Dafür wurde ich auch schon mal gescholten.
Bar-Ends und ein 100mm Vorbau (viel zu lang) machten mein Bike altmodisch hieß es.
Obwohl es ein 26er war.

Ich hab sogar am 29er Bar-Ends, zumindest am Einsatzfahrzeug.
Bei Marathons ist der alte Mann ganz froh die Griffposition öfter mal wechseln zu können.
Bin ja alt, also darf ich auch altmodisch sein.


----------



## HinxundKunx (21. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir event. lieber n anderes Hobby suchen ?


oder überhaupt mal eins?


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

Können wir vor lauter Gezeter mal wieder ein bisschen vernünftig reden?

Mich würde wirklich mal der Vergleich zwischen 26 und 27.5 interessieren.

@Laidt: kannst du das mal ein bisschen konkretisieren? Wie macht sich das wo bemerkbar? Und wie stark?


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

Ich zitiere mich selbst : 



> Wenn man jahre lang die gleiche Hausstrecke fährte mit 26" und dann die selbe Strecke paar mal mit nem 27,5er fährt und andere Ergebnisse hat als die Jahre zuvor , denke ich schon dass da was dran ist - ausser ich habe mit dem neuen Bike auch neue , mir bisher verborgene , Kräfte erworben .
> 
> Es ist vor allem bei der Topspeed zu merken ~ 3 - 4 km/h schneller als mit 26" ! Und eben beim rollen berg ab .



~34 km/h auf eine Distanz von ~ 2KM auf Schotter (0HM) war mir mit 26er nicht wirklich möglich !
Es ist auch so , dass das Rad besser und länger rollt als mit 26er.


----------



## doodlez (21. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich selbst :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




interessant wenn man bedenkt, das der Vorteil von 29" doch eher Bergab und Bergauf sein soll, ich sehe eher kein Vorteil bei flacher Strecke

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

Was ist in den Trails? Stabiler bergab?

@doodlez: es geht um 27.5, nicht um 29.
Und das bessere Überrollverhalten gilt aber immer, auch in der Ebene.
Aber NICHT auf Asphalt. Da ists egal weils da nix zu überrollen gibt.


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

@doodlez : Es geht um 650B ^^

S0-S1 Trails sind nicht wirklich anders zu fahren als mit 26" - zumindest meine Empfindung - hier kann ich auch wirklich nur subjektive Aussagen machen .

Aber was die "Reisegeschwindigkeit" angeht ists halt schon n bissel was anderes .
Auch etwas "stabiler" ja ...


----------



## doodlez (21. Februar 2014)

wie fährt ihr das ihr auf eurer Reise noch stabiler fahren müsst?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

Ooh, doodlez, du stellst dich aber an, das gibts doch nicht!

Das sich das stabiler auf die Trails bezog ist ja wohl klar.
Ist das auf dem Handy so schwer zu lesen das du alles durcheinander bringst?


----------



## zichl (21. Februar 2014)

Jetzt aber mal ehrlich, ihr glaubt echt an ein besseres überrollverhalten auf Schotter? Also da schluckt mein Reifen eigentlich alles was da kommt, zumindest bei drücken unter 2 bar. Das kann ich echt net so richtig nachvollziehen. 

Bei leuchten Wurzelteppichen etc könnte ich das schon eher verstehen.


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal ehrlich, ihr glaubt echt an ein besseres überrollverhalten auf Schotter?



Es geht nicht unbedingt um das Überrollverhalten - es geht einfach um die andere Größe ... 
Ich schrieb ja oben schon dass ich bei Trails nicht wirklich nene Unterschied bemerke - daher halt auch nicht wirklich was von anderem Überrollverhatlen ... 
N bisschen klar , auch kann ich an der Ampel n bissel länger auf der Stelle stehen ... bewegt sich aber im zu vernachlassbaren 2 - 4 Sek. Zeitraum ...


----------



## doodlez (21. Februar 2014)

toll n bissl länger stehen... auf jedenfall n Kaufgrund 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## corra (21. Februar 2014)

ich finde immer mehr das die 650b und 29 zoll freunde in den meisten fällen einfach nicht zugeben wollen das sie sich haben von der industrie belabern lassen und müll gekauft wurde 

und jetzt suchen sie, grad bei 650b, kampfhaft nach rechtfertigungen ihre falschinvestierten zig tausend euro zu rechtfertign 

denke es wird sich bei 26 und 29 einpendeln


----------



## uncle75 (21. Februar 2014)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html

Eine Umfrage dazu....

Stimmt mal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

Oh man ... extra für corra , da ich mom. nix besseres zu tun habe , noch mal :
Ich musste mir sowieso n neues Bike kaufen - also hätte die böse Industrie so oder so meine €´s bekommen ...


----------



## doodlez (21. Februar 2014)

du hättest aber weniger für die gleiche Ausstattung bzw das gleiche für mehr Ausstattung ausgeben müssen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

doodlez schrieb:


> du hättest aber weniger für die gleiche Ausstattung bzw das gleiche für mehr Ausstattung ausgeben müssen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk



ne... ich denke nicht ... 
Aber das ist das Ding ... nicht wir suchen Aussreden , sondern die 26" Die Hard fraktion !
Jetzt sind sie schon bei dem *angeblich *schlechtern P/L-Verhältniss angekommen ... ^^
Was als nächstes ?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (21. Februar 2014)

Laidt ich dachte du wolltest gehen...
Das bisherige Ergebnis finde ich schon interessant:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html


----------



## doodlez (21. Februar 2014)

willste jetzt behaupten das es nicht so ist? dann Träum weiter ich bleib bei 26" und bin raus hier

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## uncle75 (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich das schon höre "überrollverhalten" und der ganze käse. Ich möchte mal zusammenfassen das die Essenz der Bikens mal darin lag, sich draußen zu bewegen, den kopf frei zu bekommen, ne geile Zeit zu haben und nicht den Untergrund physikalisch zu obduzieren und zehntel rauszufahren. Kann man noch verkrampfter den einfachen Genuss zermärgeln...

Ich fahr 26" und Ende


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich finde immer mehr das die 650b *und 29 zoll freunde* in den meisten fällen einfach nicht zugeben wollen das sie sich haben von der industrie belabern lassen und müll gekauft wurde



Nein, das ist bei mir zumindest falsch.

Ja, drauf gekommen bin ich durch die Industrie, weils die Dinger auf einmal gab, und immer mehr davon.
Bei Marathons warens dann schon richtig viele.

Aber deswegen habe ich nicht sofort eins gekauft.
Erst nach einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt, da wo ich meisstens fahre und auch wirklich vergleichen konnte, war ich überzeugt.

Darum habe ich den Wechsel gemacht.
Erst nur mal eines. 
Und dann das zweite und auch das dritte weil ich an den 26ern einfach die Lust verloren habe.

Das hat mir belabern genau gar nix zu tun.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (21. Februar 2014)

Naja man darf die Komplexität eines Entscheidungsfindungsprozesses nicht unterschätzen und möglicherweise wirken die Einflüsterungen der Industrie auf Unterbewusstseinsebenen die sich der Selbstreflexion entziehen...


----------



## uncle75 (21. Februar 2014)

...und genau darum kauft meine Frau auch prowin und Tupper und erst eins und dann noch eins und so weiter

Weil sie es bei anderen sieht und auch schon eins hat und man hat angst das andere fragen"was..du hast das neue tolle noch nicht"

Aber Werbung und kaufverhalten kommt auf "keinen" Fall unterschwellig. Wir sind ja alle selbstbestimmt.


----------



## Laidt (21. Februar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Naja man darf die Komplexität eines Entscheidungsfindungsprozesses nicht unterschätzen und möglicherweise wirken die Einflüsterungen der Industrie auf Unterbewusstseinsebenen die sich der Selbstreflexion entziehen...



Genau ... deswegen bin ich schon jahrelang Smartphone , TV und sonstiger schei55 verweigerer ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle75 (21. Februar 2014)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html

Und nochmal ..weils so schön ist.
Wahrheit und Industrie kommen da wohl nicht zusammen?


----------



## schoeppi (21. Februar 2014)

uncle75 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html
> 
> Und nochmal ..weils so schön ist.
> Wahrheit und Industrie kommen da wohl nicht zusammen?



Doch.
Weil das nämlich nicht die Wahrheit ist sondern eine Umfrage.
Nicht repräsentativ.
Ich stelle mal die Behauptung auf, dass da ganz viele abstimmen, die die 26er gerne behalten würden und in sowas
eine Möglichkeit sehen das Kund zu tun.

27.5 und 29er Käufer bzw. Interessenten brauchen das nicht, ihre Bikes gibts ja, die haben ja die Auswahl.

Viel interessanter, weil nicht Theorie sondern die Wahrheit, wäre mal eine Statistik wie sich die Verkäufe aufteilen.
Nicht wer was geklickt hat, sondern wirklich Geld auf den Tisch gelegt.


----------



## corra (21. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bei mir zumindest falsch.
> 
> Ja, drauf gekommen bin ich durch die Industrie, weils die Dinger auf einmal gab, und immer mehr davon.
> Bei Marathons warens dann schon richtig viele.
> ...




du bist aber auch sicher nicht unter 170 gross und trampelst wie mit nem röhnrad die berge rauf , 
oder bist 13 und must jedem trend folgen, da es berab ja auch nur noch mit 650b geht, da mann ja sonnst von den kleinen emo mädchen für uncool befunden wird 


fakt ist ich hab alle 5 grössen 24 , 26 , 650b,29 und fat mir ist im ende eh scheiss egal wer was fährt solange die klinen coolen firmen noch sachen bauen damit ich alle am leben halten kann


----------



## HinxundKunx (21. Februar 2014)

kann man das thema vielleicht endlich mal zu machen? oder wenigstens umbenennen in "der offizielle laufradgrößen-troll-dummschwätz-industrie bashing-thread"..


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (21. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Man merkt schon .. Du bist n ewiggestriger ... früher war alles besser !
> Felgenbremsen , 26" ...
> Ich hoffe Du bist auch schön brav im Classic unterwegs und putzt schön Dein Klein Attitude .



Dachte Du wärst raus


----------



## x-rossi (21. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Das bisherige Ergebnis finde ich schon interessant:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html


27,5" = 16%  und 29" = 26%

angesichts der tatsache, dass es 650er erst seit kurzem und 29er nur ein wenig länger gibt, bilden die beiden neuen laufradgrößen zusammen ja schon eine recht große teilmenge.


----------



## Edged (21. Februar 2014)

Gib mir eine beliebige Statisik und ich erkläre sie Dir ...


----------



## RetroRider (21. Februar 2014)

Alles Murks. 26.5" hat noch mehr von den Vorteilen von 26" und noch weniger von den Nachteilen von 29" als 27.5".


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. Februar 2014)

28" ist das Format der Zukunft.

Laufruhiger als 27,5" , aber agiler als 29".
Oder war das träger als 27,5" und nicht so laufstabil wie 29"?

Bin verwirrt 
Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.frisia (21. Februar 2014)

28'' ist nicht wirklich agil auf verwinkelten Trails. Deshalb wird mein nächstes Bike auch ein 26,75'': alle Vorteile des 26,5ers, und gleichzeitig ein Rollverhalten, das dem 27,5'' nahekommt.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (21. Februar 2014)

OK ...
Also, ich bleibe bei meinem 26er. Alle Vorteile der 26er ohne Nachteile der 29er und ohne faulen Kompromiss wie bei den 27,5ern


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. Februar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02...neue-wege-schritt-fuer-schritt-zum-650b-bike/

Specialized, die die 29er als DIE ultimativen MTB´s ausgerufen haben, müssen sich jetzt auch dem Druck der Konkurrenz beugen und die zweite "beste" oder zweitbeste (oder wie auch immer) Laufradgröße ins Programm nehmen. Zumindest wird klar wohin die Reise geht... Zwar versucht man noch ein Rest Glaubwürdigkeit mit Marketinggeschick zu verbinden, indem man die eigenen 29er Möhren als eigentlich perfekte Vehikel darstellen möchte und erweckt den Anschein, durch die Erweiterung des eigenen "Portfolios" (auch so ne moderne Worthülse) den Kundenwünschen entgegen zu kommen. Gleichzeitig wird dann noch kühn das Ende der 26er prophezeit. Nachdem GIANT in dieser Saison noch das Ende der 29er ausgerufen hat und nun komplett auf 27,5 setzt ist doch das Chaos für den Verbraucher perfekt. Ich persönlich finde diese Statements um die beste Laufradgröße, die dann noch "wissenschaftlich" untermauert wird, langsam mehr als lächerlich und trotzdem nicht zum lachen


----------



## haekel72 (22. Februar 2014)

650B wird sich durchsetzen, auch wenn ich Persönlich zu 26 tendiere. Fragt mal Eure örtlichen Fachhändler!


----------



## Edged (22. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02...neue-wege-schritt-fuer-schritt-zum-650b-bike/
> 
> Specialized, die die 29er als DIE ultimativen MTB´s ausgerufen haben, müssen sich jetzt auch dem Druck der Konkurrenz beugen und die zweite "beste" oder zweitbeste (oder wie auch immer) Laufradgröße ins Programm nehmen. ... ...
> ... .... Ich persönlich finde diese Statements um die beste Laufradgröße, die dann noch "wissenschaftlich" untermauert wird, langsam mehr als lächerlich und trotzdem nicht zum lachen


In der Politik nennt sich sowas "Diplomatie".
Der nächste Schritt wird dann sein, dass Ende des Jahres ein großer Hersteller (Giant?) behaupten wird jetzt endlich 26" ultimativ auf ein leichlaufendes Niveau gehoben zu haben und sich von dort an aus 27,5 zurückzieht.
Und die anderen Hersteller folgen dan alsbald "widerwillig" ... 

Alles wird gut, ... ... äh, 26". 


Nachtrag: Das Nachsehen werden die Händler haben, die schon seit langem auf ihren großen Rädern sitzen und die Laufradproblematik nur noch gereizt kommentieren. 
Ach ja, auf großen Laufrädern sehe ich hier in meinem Ort nur "sportliche Mütter". Im Wald ist bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen immer noch alles auf 26" unterwegs...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. Februar 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> 650B wird sich durchsetzen, auch wenn ich Persönlich zu 26 tendiere. Fragt mal Eure örtlichen Fachhändler!



Und letztes Jahr haben sie noch gesagt, dass die 29er sich durchsetzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> In der Politik nennt sich sowas "Diplomatie".
> Der nächste Schritt wird dann sein, dass Ende des Jahres ein großer Hersteller (Giant?) behaupten wird jetzt endlich 26" ultimativ auf ein leichlaufendes Niveau gehoben zu haben und sich von dort an aus 27,5 zurückzieht.
> Und die anderen Hersteller folgen dan alsbald "widerwillig" ...
> 
> Alles wird gut, ... ... äh, 26".



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2014)

also hinten 26 und vorne 27,5 dann kann ich auf jedenfall weiter fahren


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Februar 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> 650B wird sich durchsetzen, auch wenn ich Persönlich zu 26 tendiere. Fragt mal Eure örtlichen Fachhändler!



Hab' ich doch schon getan und hier gepostet, 650b kauft (im Moment) kein Mensch, die Kunden fragen gezielt nach 26".
Ich möchte hier keine Namen nennen, aber das ist keine Würstchenbude, sondern ein großer und gut sortierter Fachhändler.


----------



## Edged (22. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> ... Das Nachsehen werden die Händler haben, die schon seit langem auf ihren großen Rädern sitzen und die Laufradproblematik nur noch gereizt kommentieren.
> ...





baumschubser schrieb:


> Hab' ich doch schon getan und hier gepostet, 650b kauft (im Moment) kein Mensch, die Kunden fragen gezielt nach 26".
> Ich möchte hier keine Namen nennen, aber das ist keine Würstchenbude, sondern ein großer und gut sortierter Fachhändler.


... 


EDIT: @schoeppi! Dein Einsatz! ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn da seitens der Fahrrad Industrie mal wirklich irgendwann nochma zurück gerudert werden sollte auf 26" würde ich mich schlapp lachen.
Ich rede jetzt nicht von kleinen Firmen, sondern von Großen wie Giant, Trek, Specialized, etc.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

ich bleibe dabei: mein aktuelles 29er hat die beste geometrie, die mir bisher gepasst hat.


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mich noch nie auf nem BIke so wohl gefühlt wie auf meinem jetzigen 650B - und ich hatte schon n paar Bikes ...

Gott gehts mir gut ...


----------



## dickerbert (22. Februar 2014)

Und du glaubst, dass diese "andere" Geometrie allein durch die unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen kam? Mit 26" sind solche Geometrien nicht möglich?
Ich will dir jetzt nicht wieder alles schlecht reden, wie du es hier anprangerst. Aber 650B zu etablieren war unnötig, weil die Entwicklungen die damit einher gehen 1:1 mit 26" realisiert werden könnten. Der Unterschied ist marginal.
Und DESHALB muss man sich Kritik gefallen lassen, dass 650B eben nicht das neue ultimative Maß ist, sondern diese "Innovation" auf künstlich herbei geführter Nachfrage (durch Elimination des 26" Standards) beruht.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ich hab mich noch nie auf nem BIke so wohl gefühlt wie auf meinem jetzigen 650B - und ich hatte schon n paar Bikes ...
> 
> Gott gehts mir gut ...



Es lebe der Placebo-Effekt


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Und DESHALB muss man sich Kritik gefallen lassen, dass 650B eben nicht das neue ultimative Maß ist, sondern diese "Innovation" auf künstlich herbei geführter Nachfrage (durch Elimination des 26" Standards) beruht.



*!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Es lebe der Placebo-Effekt


Eventuell liegt es ja auch daran dass das Bike allg. besser als die anderen ist ... 

Ach ja herrlich ...


----------



## Edged (22. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Wenn da seitens der Fahrrad Industrie mal wirklich irgendwann nochma zurück gerudert werden sollte auf 26" würde ich mich schlapp lachen.
> Ich rede jetzt nicht von kleinen Firmen, sondern von Großen wie Giant, Trek, Specialized, etc.


Sie sind bereits dabei.


----------



## tombrider (22. Februar 2014)

Und manche sind einfach dagegen, weil sie gute Gründe haben.
Ich denke, daß 26 Zoll noch lange nicht Geschichte ist, und Hersteller tun gut daran, auch noch welche anzubieten, wie Ghost das bewährte AMR. Wer sich ein neues Bike kauft, ist ja seltenst Einsteiger, sondern hat meistens ein altes zu Hause stehen, das als Zweitbike genutzt wird. Wer hat Lust, jedesmal eine andere Schlauchgröße einzupacken, wenn er auf das andere Bike steigt? Auch Reifen kann man nicht mehr untereinander tauschen etc.
Schauen wir zum Spaß mal auf meine Reifen, die ich auf meinen drei 26-Zoll-Bikes benutze:
Für Straße, Sand und leichtere Trails die fetten Maxxis Hookworm - Slicks: Weder in 27,5 noch in 29 Zoll erhältlich, auch kein vergleichbarer Reifen.
Für Allerweltstouren und die Stadt fahre ich die billigen und langlebigen IRC Trailbear: Gibt es weder für 27,5 noch für 29 Zoll, auch keine vergleichbaren Reifen.
Für Eis habe ich Spikes-Reifen: In 29 Zoll nur für zu viel Geld und in 27,5 noch gar nicht erhältlich.
Im Tiefschnee und im bodenlosen Matsch fahre ich Maxxis Swampthing hinten und Wetscream vorne: Weder für 27,5 noch für 29 Zoll erhältlich, auch nichts wirklich vergleichbares.

Mir hat noch keiner die elementaren Vorteile von 27,5 oder 29 Zoll erklären können, aber die Nachteile wie mangelnde Reifenauswahl und schwererer erster Gang liegen auf der Hand. Wenn es nur um ein spurstabileres Fahrverhalten geht: Das kann man mit längerem Radstand, längerem Nachlauf und flacherem Lenkwinkel auch bei 26 Zoll hinbekommen.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Sie sind bereits dabei.


Beispiel?


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> In anderen Foren ists komischerweise eine koexistenz aller Größen .


Leider nicht möglich weil 26" nicht mehr in aller Vielfalt erhältlich.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich sage ja, ein Geisterfahrer? Hunderte!


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

@x-rossi 
Es bringt ja trotzdem nichts.....warum gegen die Wand streiten, wenn man - in einer gemischten Gruppe aus Frau/Mann und allen Laufradgrößen - im richtigen Leben einfach im Wald und im Trail Spaß hat!


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das gepostet als Argument :



Laidt schrieb:


> Wenn man jahre lang die gleiche Hausstrecke fährte mit 26" und dann die selbe Strecke paar mal mit nem 27,5er fährt und andere Ergebnisse hat als die Jahre zuvor , denke ich schon dass da was dran ist - ausser ich habe mit dem neuen Bike auch neue , mir bisher verborgene , Kräfte erworben .
> 
> Es ist vor allem bei der Topspeed zu merken ~ 3 - 4 km/h schneller als mit 26" ! Und eben beim rollen berg ab .
> 
> Aber da Ihr ja auch alle praxiserfahrung mit beiden Größen , auf Dauer , habt ...



Darauf wurde mir geantwortet : Das bildest Du Dir ein !
Also ... ich würde mir einbilden was mein Tacho anzeigt , oder was ?
Das ist doch alles dummesZeug - und das kann ICH nicht ernst nehmen .
Desweiteren hatte ich schon teurere 26" Bikes als mein jetziges 650B - und ich finde das jetzige trotzdem besser !

Ganz abgesehen davon dient ein Forum zum Meinungsaustausch und nicht zum Meinungsallesindsicheinig...


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @x-rossi
> Es bringt ja trotzdem nichts.....warum gegen die Wand streiten, wenn man - in einer gemischten Gruppe aus Frau/Mann und allen Laufradgrößen - im richtigen Leben einfach im Wald und im Trail Spaß hat!


auf dem trail begegne ich generell weniger problemen, als hier im forum. auf den trails sind es eher neugierige und offene mitfahrer, die einige fragen zum 29er haben. staunenende blicke darüber gibt es auch, was man mit 120/120 mm fahren kann. dann ist es auch noch 14,5 alu-kg schwer. und was da schon für welten zusammengebrochen sind, weil 10 kg-carbon-150/150 mm AM-bikes nicht das eine hoch oder das andere nicht herunter fahren konnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch schon "staunenden" Mit-Bikern begegnet, mit 26 Zöllern, offen und interessiert - auch im IBC angemeldet, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich aktiv....weil...  und biken ist wichtiger


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

Was habt ihr denn immer mit Gegnern, fangt doch endlich mal an ordentlich zu lesen, klar gibt es Einige die pauschal schreiben, das finde ich ebenfalls nicht sinnvoll, aber nur weil ich etwas hinterfrage, bin ich kein Gegner.
Wenn man das nicht verstehen kann oder will, sollte man sich besser aus Diskussionen raushalten.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (22. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn immer mit Gegnern, fangt doch endlich mal an ordentlich zu lesen, klar gibt es Einige die pauschal schreiben, das finde ich ebenfalls nicht sinnvoll, aber nur weil ich etwas hinterfrage, bin ich kein Gegner.
> Wenn man das nicht verstehen kann oder will, sollte man sich besser aus Diskussionen raushalten.



Sehe ich genauso. Ich habe ja nichts gegen 29er. Ich will trotzdem keins und ja ich hab schon einige ausgiebig Probe gefahren. Was wirklich nervt, ist, dass man den Leuten einreden will, dass 26`` altmodisch sei und lediglich deren "Nachteile" aufgrund der einseitigen Darstellung der "Vorteile" der anderen Laufradgrößen aufführt.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Also ... ich würde mir einbilden was mein Tacho anzeigt , oder was ?


Ja und es wurde dir sachlich aufgezeigt, das der Vergleich keine Aussagekraft hat, darauf kam von dir nichts mehr.



> Das ist doch alles dummesZeug - und das kann ICH nicht ernst nehmen.


So geht es mir mit deinen Post auch, außer Unterstellunge und irgendwelchen eingeschnappten kindischen Dingen zuletzt auch noch gepaart mit Beleidigungen kam von dir bisher garnichts!

Niemand hat dir bisher dein Bike schlecht gemacht, das Einzige was gemacht wurde, war deine Eindrücke in Frage zu stellen und diese anhand technischer geringer Differenzen zu belegen.



> Desweiteren hatte ich schon teurere 26" Bikes als mein jetziges 650B - und ich finde das jetzige trotzdem besser!


Und das nimmt dir auch keiner, trotzdem hat das außer deinem perönlichen Geschmack 0 Aussagekraft, was ja nicht schlimm ist.



> Ganz abgesehen davon dient ein Forum zum Meinungsaustausch und nicht zum Meinungsallesindsicheinig...


Deine Meinung nimmt dir ja keiner, ist ja auch nicht möglich, wenn du dich nicht darauf einlässt.
Anderen aber so dummdreist anzugehen, nur weil sie deine Aussagen in Frage stellen und allgemein die Unterschiede hinterfragen ist aber einfach nur nicht zielführend und lässt sich auch nicht wirklich als brauchbaren Diskussionspartner erscheinen, das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> auf dem trail begegne ich generell weniger problemen, als hier im forum. auf den trails sind es eher neugierige und offene mitfahrer, die einige fragen zum 29er haben. staunenende blicke darüber gibt es auch, was man mit 120/120 mm fahren kann. dann ist es auch noch 14,5 alu-kg schwer. und was da schon für welten zusammengebrochen sind, weil 10 kg-carbon-150/150 mm AM-bikes nicht das eine hoch oder das andere nicht herunter fahren konnten.


Was natürlich nur am Bike lag und keinesfalls am Fahrer...gib einem Nino Schurter oder einem Sam Hill ein 29er, ein 26er oder ein 27,er und die fahren die meisten anderen in Grund und Boden, dich und mich eingeschlossen, die tangiert es weit aus weniger was sie unter dem Arsch haben, weil sie einfach fahren können.


----------



## zichl (22. Februar 2014)

Es ist halt leider so, dass man auf Schotter, wenn man Drücke unter 2 bar fährt, einfach keinen Unterschied spüren kann zwischen den Laudradgrößen. Die kleinen Steinchen werden vom Reifen einfach geschluckt und somit ist es egal wie der Reifen diese überrollen würde wenn er müsste. Bei leichten und schnell gefahrenen Wurzelfeldern und Steinfeldern sieht das ja wieder anders aus. 

P.S.: Hm, das mit den 30 km/h finde ich nicht mehr oder hab ich mir eingebildet. Egal... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Nicht DAS, aber ein wesentliches Problem in diesem und vergleichbaren Threads ist, dass es oft an RESPEKT gegenüber GLEICHGESINNTEN fehlt, die ihr Hobby, ihre FREIE ZEIT in der NATUR verbringen wollen...werden ABGESTEMPELT als Industriehörig und Noobs, die keine Ahnung haben....

Das ist schlicht dumm und schlicht... Dere


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

Nichts desto Trotz sollte man sich und seine Eindrücke auch hinterfragen, ich habe mich auch vom 29er Trend durch meine Händler anfixen lassen, rückblickend kann ich das sagen, ist ja auch nichts Schlimmes. Ich finde es eher schlimm, wenn man sowas nicht zugeben könnte.
Jeder ist empfnglich für Marketing/Werbung, wer das nicht glaubt ist einfach nur naiv.


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Ja und es wurde dir sachlich aufgezeigt, das der Vergleich keine Aussagekraft hat, darauf kam von dir nichts mehr.



Zeig mal bitte WO GENAU mir das SACHLICH aufgezeigt wurde !
Es wurde mit waghalsigen theorien abgespeist und sonst nix ... ^^


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Was natürlich nur am Bike lag und keinesfalls am Fahrer...gib einem Nino Schurter oder einem Sam Hill ein 29er, ein 26er oder ein 27,er und die fahren die meisten anderen in Grund und Boden, dich und mich eingeschlossen, die tangiert es weit aus weniger was sie unter dem Arsch haben, weil sie einfach fahren können.


weswegen hill nach dem wechsel von ironhorse zu specilized, und später gwin von trek zu specialized, auf dem demo alle mitkonkurenten in grund und boden gefahren haben.

ach ne, haben sie ja gar nicht. und das ist ihnen noch nicht mal mit artfremden laufradgrößen passiert sondern mit derjenigen, auf der sie schon das halbe leben lang unterwegs gewesen sind.

also nochmal: alpencross, enduro und flowtrails. für dieses profil habe ich in willingen auf sicher 30 verschiedenen bikes gesessen. ich suchte eines, welches mir gleichermaßen auf trails bergauf, geradeaus und bergab ein grinsen ins gesicht meißeln konnte. und dann ist es ein 29er mit 120/120 mm geworden.

ich habe nach meinem spaß gesucht, nicht nach dem spaß anderer leute. dass die anderen 29er nicht mögen, ist mir egal. dass die anderen leute 650B nicht mögen, ist mir egal. dass die anderen leute eventuell ihre 26er verlieren werden, tut mir leid.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

@Laidt: Ich gebs auf...mit ...... Disktiert man nicht, sie ziehen dich nur auf Ihr Niveau runter und schlagen dich dort durch Erfahrung.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

wenn es alleine um die erfahrung geht, habe ich mit 26 zoll deutlich mehr zu bieten. bist du bescheuert?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, lieb sein und biken und biken lassen


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

@Laidt und x-rossi: Also so langsam platzt mir der Kragen, ich vormuliere es jetzt wirklich mal so hart, seid ihr zwei zu blöd zu lesen oder einfach nur zu faul?
*Ich habe nichts gegen 27,5" und auch nicht gegen 29"!!!*

Das Einize was ich für mich behaupte, das es keinen spürbaren Unterschied macht ob man ein 26" oder 27,5" fährt, weil der Unterschied zu gering ist. Siehe 4%.

Und wer meint er könnte sich nicht hinter das Licht führen lassen, der glaubt auch das die Zauberer regelmäßig Frauen zersägen.
Das Gehirn lässt sich total leicht in die Irre führen.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

ich wollte garantiert niemanden beleidigen indem ich behaupte, dass irgendwewr irgendwas ist. aber eine ehrliche frage darf ja wohl noch gestattet sein


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Wenn man jahre lang die gleiche Hausstrecke fährte mit 26" und dann die selbe Strecke paar mal mit nem 27,5er fährt und andere Ergebnisse hat als die Jahre zuvor , denke ich schon dass da was dran ist - ausser ich habe mit dem neuen Bike auch neue , mir bisher verborgene , Kräfte erworben .
> 
> Es ist vor allem bei der Topspeed zu merken ~ 3 - 4 km/h schneller als mit 26" ! Und eben beim rollen berg ab .
> 
> Aber da Ihr ja auch alle praxiserfahrung mit beiden Größen , auf Dauer , habt ...





Ich würde sagen besorg  halt was was man bei sonst identischer Ausstattung mit am besten allen 3 RadGrößen fahren kann, mach vergleichbare/gleiche Felgen und Reifen drauf, gleicher luftdruck im Reifen, 3 gleich schwere von der Statur vergleichbare Fahrer und roll das ganze mal aus ;-) 

Natürlich mit mit Video, datarecording, GPS blabla bla.... denn auf tachowerte geb ich den feuchten pups.
6 biken auf Tour und mindestens 6 verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten. Oder wird dein Tacho mit dem Peiseler Messrad eingestellt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

Joa - mir wirds auch zu doof !
Ich liebe mein neues 650B und hoffe Ihr seid mit Euren Bikes ebenfalls zufrieden !
Mir ists egal wer was fährt - und gäbe es mein jetziges in 26 hätte ich das gekauft - nun hab ich aber das 650er und ich finds klasse.
Mir alles Latte .
Habt einfach Spaß , freut Euch für andere und schliesst solche Freds ... !

Alles gut - wollte auch keinem zu nahe tretten ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

> Mir ists egal wer was fährt.


Und nichts anderes sage ich die ganze Zeit!
Nebenbei: Welches 27,5" fährst du denn?


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

na endlich haben wir uns wieder alle lieb!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Februar 2014)

Nix da, ich will den IBC Versuch aller 3 ReifenGrößen hier sehen ;-)


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

Wie soll der aussehen?
Das wird nie aussagekräftig testbar sein, weil du nie die gleiche Line zu 100% wählen wirst und sich der Boden schon ggf. durch die Fahrten vorher verändern kann.


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Und nichts anderes sage ich die ganze Zeit!
> Nebenbei: Welches 27,5" fährst du denn?



Hier findest Du es ganz unten :


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Februar 2014)

Zim81: 11763544 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll der aussehen?
> Das wird nie aussagekräftig testbar sein, weil du nie die gleiche Line zu 100% wählen wirst und sich der Boden schon ggf. durch die Fahrten vorher verändern kann.




3 bikes, 3 fahrer breite Strecke wo alle drei das ganze ausrollen können.
Also Schotterpisten, Teer und Feldwege, es ging ja um TopSpeer und nicht um Zeiten auf der Strecke.

wenn Mann da oft genug den direkten Vergleich fährt bzw rollt sollte sich irgendwann zeigen ob es Unterschiede gibt. Klar ist das man bei einem mal keine relevanten Ergebnisse bekommt.


----------



## Edged (22. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> 3 bikes, 3 fahrer breite Strecke wo alle drei das ganze ausrollen können.
> Also Schotterpisten, Teer und Feldwege, es ging ja um TopSpeer und nicht um Zeiten auf der Strecke.
> 
> wenn Mann da oft genug den direkten Vergleich fährt bzw rollt sollte sich irgendwann zeigen ob es Unterschiede gibt. Klar ist das man bei einem mal keine relevanten Ergebnisse bekommt.


Gehe zurück auf Start.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

der preis verändert doch nicht die geometrie und die damit verbundenen fahreigenschaften 

ich fuhr auch mal ein blaues specialized pitch, welches ich für 1300 € aus england bekommen hat und für teure euros auf blingbling und 12 kg umbaute. ein und der selbe rahmen. ein und die selbe geometrie. ein und die selbe laufradgröße. was hat denn der preis damit zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Kein Katalogfoto, bitte. Echte Bilder.

EDIT: Katalogfoto gefunden. Mit dem Rad hier so aufzutragen ist schon beachtlich...


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

ich finds geil!


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Und mit dem Rad fährst Du (Marathon- und XC-)Rennen?


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Und mit dem Rad fährst Du (Marathon- und XC-)Rennen?


Es ist egal ... ich fahre keine offiziellen Rennen ... (jetzt bitte bashen) ...darum geht es hier auch nicht ...es geht nicht um mich oder mein bike - es geht um die LRS-größe ... mal so angemerkt ...^^


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Du hast doch gesagt, dass Du ein RACER bist (das schliesst im übrigen nicht offizielle Rennen aus) und dass Du das als RACER beurteilen kannst.


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Du hast doch gesagt, dass Du ein RACER bist (das schliesst im übrigen nicht offizielle Rennen aus) und dass Du das als RACER beurteilen kannst.



Ich sagte ich fahre Tour/Race - je nach Laune ... und das kann ich zur Not sogarmit nem 12,5kg Bike - ob Dus glaubst oder nicht ... 
Ich mache es auch manchmal mit nem selbstbau STAHLMtb mit ~ 15kg ... 
Geht ! Es rollt - hat soagr 26" ... wahnsinn.
Mit meinem ~11kg Bike ging das auch - und mit dem ~12 kg bike gings auch , und mit dem jetzigen auch - und überhaupt ... ^^
Wahnsinn... 
Um was gings hier nochmal ? 
Ah genau - um jemanden der ne andere meinung hat und dessen Bikewertegang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Wo fährst Du was für Rennen?


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrraede...word=Google/[productextension][[17707179614]]
> Echt jetzt?
> Du haust so auf die Sahne und redest dann von einem 1.000€ Rad?
> Für ein Racer ist das Rad doch viel zu schwer...das wiegt ja fast so viel wie mein 150mm Fully.





GasMonkey schrieb:


> Ich lasse nicht locker...
> 
> Wo kann man eigentlich Laidts Rad sehen...?


Link oben klicken und beten dass das Interwebzs nicht explodiert


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Februar 2014)

Es hat ja keiner was gegen das bike, aber ne Aussage das manche neidisch sind weil sie das Geld nicht haben und dann ein "Brot und Butter" bike fahren is schon etwas.... wie soll ich sagen... armselig  

Ich hätte im Moment auch keine 1000€ über für so ein Gerät... bin aber trotzdem nicht neidisch drauf


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

@4mate



GasMonkey schrieb:


> EDIT: Katalogfoto gefunden. Mit dem Rad hier so aufzutragen ist schon beachtlich...





Laidt schrieb:


> Mit meinem ~11kg Bike ging das auch - und mit dem ~12 kg bike gings auch , und mit dem jetzigen auch - und überhaupt ... ^^



Was für Räder waren das denn genau?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Februar 2014)

@GasMonkey 
@Laidt 

Wir haben ne editierFunktion, dann muss Mann nicht mehrere threads hintereinander erstellen. 


@Laidt 
Es ging unter amderem darum das Du behauptest das es schneller rollt... mag sein das es das macht aber die Aussage ist nichts wert da Du keinen auch nur ansatzweise brauchbaren Vergleich hast.


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> @GasMonkey
> 
> Wir haben ne editierFunktion, dann muss Mann nicht mehrere threads hintereinander erstellen.



Ich habe es editiert...


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Einige Fragen wurden noch nicht beantwortet. 

Wo fährst Du Rennen und was für Räder genau hattest Du vorher?


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

mir kommt definitiv kein 26er mehr in die garage.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Leute...........reingewixt in die nächste Kurve, den nächsten Turn, Drop.......was wollt ihr...geht mit nix alles oder

Macht mal hier bitte reeeeeeeeeeely relax


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mir kommt definitiv kein 26er mehr in die garage.




Mir auch nicht, stehen ja schon 2 drin.
Wenn ich jetzt noch was kaufen würde wäre es ein HT, entweder mit 650B oder gar als 29er....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

HT für Street & Dirt habe ich. Macht extrem Laune! 

Ein 650B oder gar ein 29er kommt mir auf keinen Fall in die Garage.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Ich sag jetzt mal: Wenn sich kein anderer drauf einlässt, habt einen weiterhin spaßigen Inzest 

Wenn...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn dann nur was leichtes um schnell  zu sein. Aber ich denk das wird nix in den nächsten Jahren da ich den Bedarf nicht sehe.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

ich liebäugle noch mit einem starren 29er als stadt- und trainingsrad-kombi und für frühlings- und herbsttouren. und in willingen möchte ich dieses jahr diverse 650B durchprobieren. vielleicht findet sich ja was spaßiges unter den 27,5-zöllern.


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Fährst Du das Enduro-Rennen mit oder DH? DH Masters werde ich dabei sein.


----------



## RetroRider (22. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Ich sagte ich fahre Tour/Race - je nach Laune ... [...]


Mach ich auch immer. Einmal im Monat fahre ich auf den Hügel im Stadtpark und gewinne den World Cup. So langsam weiss ich gar nicht mehr wohin mit den ganzen Pokalen.


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Nachbars Keller?!


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)




----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

Antworten, bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (22. Februar 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen 26.5" und 27.5" (wenn man 2.25"-Reifen nimmt) bzw. 26" und 27" (wenn man 2.0"-Reifen nimmt) ist so winzig, daß der bei mir von Tagesformschwankungen völlig überlagert und unkenntlich gemacht werden würde. 29" hat noch eher eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Fährst Du das Enduro-Rennen mit oder DH? DH Masters werde ich dabei sein.


galt die frage mir? wenn ja, ich komme nur testen


----------



## 4mate (22. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ... für frühlings- und herbsttouren. und in willingen möchte ich dieses jahr diverse 650B durchprobieren.
> vielleicht findet sich ja was spaßiges unter den 27,5-zöllern.


----------



## Edged (22. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 274869


Der Kotzsmiley ist weg.


----------



## GasMonkey (22. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> galt die frage mir? wenn ja, ich komme nur testen



Ja, galt Dir.


----------



## dickerbert (22. Februar 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> ]Mir ists egal wer was fährt - und gäbe es mein jetziges in 26 hätte ich das gekauft - nun hab ich aber das 650er und ich finds klasse.


Das ist, worauf ich hinaus will: Hätte es zur Wahl gestanden. hättest du 26" gekauft. Dich haben also nicht die überzeugenden Argumente der Hersteller zum Kauf bewogen, sondern die Zwangseliminierung der 26er. Eigentlich will niemand 650B, weil es viel zu ähnlich ist zum 26" Rad. Nur gibt es das eben nicht mehr bei aktuellen Modellen (im Bereich Marathon). Also wird 650B gekauft, und dabei das Reifenrepertoire verdoppelt, was ansonsten in einfacher Ausfertigung ausreichen würde. 
Für jemanden, der das ganze Jahr den gleichen Reifen fährt, ist das humpe. Aber ich gehe davon aus, das die meisten hier im Forum mindestens 3 Sätze verschiedener Reifen haben. Und da ist 650B einfach eine Kuh, die gemolken wird: Fahrerisch und optisch nahezu identisch, aber technisch inkompatibel. 
Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur unsinnig und deshalb werde ich diesem Trend nicht hinterher laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (22. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


>


4% ey ich merks beim fahren und mein Tacho bestätigt es...


----------



## Laidt (22. Februar 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Das ist, worauf ich hinaus will: Hätte es zur Wahl gestanden. hättest du 26" gekauft.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig .
Hätte es zur *Wahl *gestanden hätte ich n Problem gehabt ... 
Hätte es das Bike *nur *in 26" gegeben hätte ich es in 26" gekauft .
Worauf ich hinaus will : Ich sehe das eben nicht so eng und bin offen für neues .
Und mich hats überzeugt.
Ok , klar hat der Hersteller mir so gesehen was "aufgezwungen" - aber ich komme damit sehr gut klar.
Und ich hätte ja immer noch auf n 26er ausweichen können - gibt ja noch genug andere Auslaufmodell aus ´13 in 26" .
Bis jetzt kann ich halt nix negatives sagen.
Ich fahre auch weiterhin gerne mein 26er .
Wie sich das mit der Reifenwahl entwickelt - mal schauen .
Endlich mal jemand der vernünftig postet , danke dickerbert 
So ... nun hab ich Feierabend und bin weg ... 

Genau Zim... get alive ...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (23. Februar 2014)

Manoman, entspannt Euch mal!

Ich bin dann mal radeln ...


----------



## swe68 (23. Februar 2014)

*seid so gut und achtet auf Euren Umgangston.
Danke. -swe68*


----------



## GasMonkey (23. Februar 2014)

Danke, swe!


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (23. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal radeln ...


Ich will auch.


----------



## GasMonkey (23. Februar 2014)

Kein Rad, oder wie?

Ich gehe gleich (mit einem old school 26"-Street/Trial Bike) streeten.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (23. Februar 2014)

Dämpfer bei Toxoholics um den auf mein Gewicht einzustellen.
Bin leider (noch) ein kleines Speckpferd und komme mit dem standardmäßigen Voreinstellungen auf 80kg nicht wirklich zurecht.


----------



## swe68 (23. Februar 2014)

*Ich kann hier auch dicht machen*


----------



## schnippo (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein paar Fragen zu diesem bereits geposteten Video stellen:





Ich möchte hier keine neue Entfachung der Sinnhaftigkeit von 26" zu 27,5", sondern nur eine reine technische Klärung:

Bei Part Fahreindrücke mag die Aussage des Fahrers ja von mir aus sein, aber:
Bei den Zahlen und Fakten sind mir persönlich mehrere Unstimmigkeiten aufgefallen:

Gewicht: es wird von 5% Mehrgewicht von 650b zu 26" gesprochen (1500g zu 1590g/Laufrad Gesamt im Video)
Hört sich zwar kleinkariert an, aber es sind 6%.
Bei mir resultiert daraus die Frage: Wie belastbar/vertrauenswürdeig und realitätsnah ist diese Aussage/sind weitere Aussagen des Herren?
Ich halte die Aussage auch schlichtweg zu pauschal.

Trägheitsmoment:
-Das höhere Trägheitsmoment soll ein Vorteil für das Überrollen sein? In Wirklichkeit wird doch das Gesamtgewicht des Fahrers + Fahrrad betrachtet werden müssen oder? Für mich ist das Inertialsystem falsch gewält.Auf das eigentliche Fahrverhalten würde es sich wohl negativ auswirken (schlechtere Beschleunigung wegen mehr Masse)
- Ich komme auf Werte im zweistelligen Bereich nicht auf 1,5% von 26 zu 27,5 (habs aber nur kurz überschlagen)
- So wie es dargestellt wird, ist das nur eine einachsige Betrachtung des Problems.
Um es auf die Wirklichkeit besser übertragen zu können, fehlt die zusätzliche Betrachtung der Rotationsachse um das Steuerlager. (Agilität?). Berechnet habe ich das aber noch nicht.

Anlaufwinkel:
Nicht überprüft, klingt aber recht logisch, sofern gleiche Massen betrachtet werden (siehe Trägheit)

Auflagefläche:
Warum wirken sich geänderte Auflageflächen besser auf den Rollwiderstand aus? Rein pysikalisch ist der Wiederstand nur von Materialpaarungen abhängig. Im mikroskopischen Bereichen auch geschwindigkeitsabhängig.
Wenn die Kontaktfläche länger, aber auch schmaler wird, scheint das ein Vorteil zu sein. Warum? Sind dann mehr Stollen im Einsatz? Für welches Profil gilt das? Die Fläche ist normalerweise unabhängig bei der Betrachtung von Rollwiderständen (zumindest bei nicht verformbaren Körpern)? Wie passt das zusammen?

Mir kommt das Video nicht plausibel vor und gleichzeitig realitätsfern, oder betrachte ich die Dinge falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (23. Februar 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich mir das Vid mal voll angesehen und anschließend noch einmal Deine Fragen durchgelesen.

Eigentlich ist das Video ja eine schöne Zusammenfassung der gängigen Industie-, Händler- und Magazinerklärungen.
Die detaillierte Untermauerung wirkt beliebig. Von Daher: Hut ab für deine herausgearbeiteten Fragen ...

Es stellt sich keinesfalls die Frage was besser ist. Eher ist es wohl eine Feststellung, dass jede Änderung am Rad von den Fahrern mehr oder weniger gemocht wird. Anders ist nicht automatisch besser.
Was dem Einen seine Eule, ist dem Anderen seinen Nachtigall ...

Würde 26" weiterhin angeboten, würde der Markt das in kurzer Zeit selber regeln.
Verdächtig ist der hohe Aufwand, mit dem die neuen Größen gebetsmühlenartig schöngeredet werden. Ich bin da weiterhin mißtrauisch ...

Außerdem ist meine Körpergröße mit 1,73m so gering, dass nichts anderes als 26" geht!


----------



## dickerbert (23. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das Video (noch) nicht gesehen, hänge am Handy. Aber zur Auflagefläche vermute ich folgendes:
Das ist die gleiche Begründung, die für möglichst niedrigen Luftdruck herangezogen wird - was auf den Druck bezogen in meinen Augen auch plausibel ist.
Bei hohem Druck geht der Reifen bei jedem Stein ein Stück hoch und wieder runter. Je niedriger der Druck ist, umso mehr wird dieser Stein "verschluckt" und der Reifen verformt sich "um den Stein herum". Die Auflagefläche wird durch den geringen Luftdruck vergrößert und deshalb folgt:
Geringer Luftdruck --> Große Auflagefläche --> Viel Grip

Auf die großen Laufräder bezogen heißt das nun, dass große Laufräder bei gleichem Luftdruck besser sind als kleine, weil die Auflagefläche größer ist. 
Nun könnte man anmerken, dass der Luftdruck in jedem Laufrad nur so gering sein kann, dass der Reifen gerade so nicht durchschlägt. Das würde dazu führen, dass immer das Gesamtsystem aus Reifen+Felge betrachtet werden muss, weil breite Reifen mit niedrigerem Druck gefahren werden können, bis sie durchschlagen. Ein 26er LR mit 2,4" breiten Reifen könnte also eine größere Auflagefläche erzielen als ein 27,5er LR mit 2,1" Reifen, genauso beim 29er LR.
Letztlich sind verschiedene Laufradgrößen in Bezug auf ihre Auflagefläche also nur dann vergleichbar, wenn die Reifen gleich dick sind. Dann können 27,5er und 29er eine größere Auflagefläche erzielen als ein 26" Laufrad. 
Den "großen Rädern" eine höhere Auflagefläche zuzusprechen, ohne dabei auf die Reifenbreite einzugehen, ist daher Marketinggequatsche und hat mit Logik nichts zu tun.


----------



## schnippo (23. Februar 2014)

Aussage im Video: je größer das Laufrad desto länger und schmaler wird die Aufstandsfläche, bei gleichem Druck und gleicher Reifenbreite.
...Wirkt sich auf Rollwiderstand und Gripp positiv aus [zitat Ende]

(Druck = Kraft / Fläche) Das bedeutet, dass die Fläche (Länge x Breite) gleich bleibt. Also die Kernaussage wohl stimmt. Aber wieso ist das Vorteilhaft für den Rollwiderstand und Gripp wenn sich doch eigntlich nichts verändert hat?! (Außer auf dem schmaleren Stück werden durch die Geometrieverschiebung mehrere "Noppen" im Eingriff gehalten. 
-> für mich ist das aus der Luft gegriffen. Warum das Vorteile bringt sagt er nämlich auch nicht, wohl weils keine gibt


----------



## schnippo (23. Februar 2014)

witzig ist auch min. 3:30-3:40.

Das Hinterrad vom 27,5 versetzt komplett während 26" cool bleibt. Soviel zu Thema mehr Gripp...


----------



## Edged (23. Februar 2014)

schnippo schrieb:


> witzig ist auch min. 3:30-3:40.
> 
> Das Hinterrad vom 27,5 versetzt komplett während 26" cool bleibt. Soviel zu Thema mehr Gripp...


Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Er fährt die Wurzeln wohl zufällig unterschiedlich an.


----------



## maprie (23. Februar 2014)

Um die Radgrößen vergleichen zu können, muss natürlich immer die gleiche Reifen- und Felgenbreite genommen werden. Den Druck würde ich als weitere Konstante nicht nehmen, da er für die Radgrößen unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. Wichtiger ist die Verformung des Reifens bei Belastung, nehmen wir einfach mal 20% an, wie bei den Federgabeln.
Bei konstanter Verformung wird die Auflagefläche länger mit größerem Raddurchmesser, aber nicht breiter. Natürlich sinkt dann auch der Anpressdruck an den Boden entsprechend.


----------



## Orwell (24. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte immer je breiter und kürzer die Aufstandsfläche, desto vorteilhafter für den Rollwiderstand im Gelände. Siehe dazu: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm


----------



## agadir (24. Februar 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer je breiter und kürzer die Aufstandsfläche, desto vorteilhafter für den Rollwiderstand im Gelände. Siehe dazu: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm


Hi,
musst genau hinschauen ... der Artikel ist vom "23.03.2005", da galt noch die "alte Physik" 
BTW:
Hier eine m.E. interessante Diskussion von Radon zum Thema 26 / 27,5:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-modellneuheiten-2015.684612/#post-11757598

Stephan


----------



## maprie (24. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie werde ich aus dem Artikel nicht ganz schlau, dazu wird zu wenig auf die Versuchsparameter eingegangen. Welche wurden bei den Versuchen konstant gehalten, welche variiert? Aus dem Kontext lese ich heraus, dass bei dem Vergleich der Reifenbreiten der Luftdruck konstant gehalten wurde. Das halte ich für problematisch, da dann bei dem dünneren REifen als Referenz der dickere relativ gesehen mit Überdruck geprüft wurde. Das sieht man auch an dem Latsch in dem Schaubild: Dadurch dass der breitere Reifen sehr straff aufgepumpt ist federt er weniger ein und der Latsch ist entsprechend kürzer. Das halte ich für praxisfern. Noch dazu beißt sich das Ergebnis dieses Versuchs (breiter,  zur Referenz relativ stark aufgepumpter Reifen rollt leichter) etwas mit dem Gesamtergebnis, dass weniger Luftdruck generell leichter rollt. Denn das würde bedeuten, dass Reifenbreite und Profil wichtiger sind als der Luftdruck. Hier wär ein Versuch mit gleichem Reifenmodell und unterschiedlicher Breite interessant. Auch die Erklärung des Rollwiderstandes mit dem Hebelarm erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
Ich würde die Arbeit gerne mal lesen, denn der Artikel wirft bei mir mehr Fragen auf als er beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (24. Februar 2014)

agadir schrieb:


> ...
> Hier eine m.E. interessante Diskussion von Radon zum Thema 26 / 27,5:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-modellneuheiten-2015.684612/#post-11757598
> 
> Stephan


Ja, die Diskussion beobachte ich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit - passiv. 

Nun sind die Radonstatements völlig nachvollziehbar. Es muß den Kunden (Forenusern) auf Deibel komm raus klargemacht werden, dass die neuen Größen besser sind. Dazu bemüht der Hersteller/Vertrieb das Totschlagargument, dass 26"er vom Markt genommen wurden, weil sie niemand mehr will ... 

Doppelte Wirkung: 1. Den Usern wird sugeriert, dass 26" von gestern ist. 2. Die Begründung dass es keine 26"er mehr gibt ist auch gleich mitgeliefert. Kundenwunsch - feddich.

Ein Schelm wer ... 

Die Vertriebler stehen unter hohem Erfolgszwang. Da ist jedes Mittel recht ...

BTW: Auch die Redaktion dieses Forums macht da offenbar fleißig mit. Die Plattform für kommerzielle Vertiebunterstützung wird immer weiter ausgebaut. Themenbereiche werden so geschnitten, dass User steuerbar werden. Regionalbereiche mit persönlichen Beziehungen werden abgehängt. LMB ist verschwunden. Schließlich soll konsumiert werden. Wer aktiv beikt oder gar persönliche Kontakte hier im Forum pflegt, kann nicht konsumieren.
Daher auch das ach so moderne neue Forendesign ... 
Wieder mal ein Schelm wer ...


----------



## 4mate (24. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> LMB ist verschwunden.


Nein:


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Februar 2014)

Nach X-tausend Seiten spam ich auch mal meinen Senf:
Ich gehe auch mittlerweile davon aus, dass 26" nicht aussterben wird.
Dafür wird der "Classic" bzw. "Youngtimer"-Bereich schon sorgen.

In meinem ~20 Jahren alten GT passt eh kein 650B rein und mein Fully von 2007
wird auch nichts davon bekommen.
Mache mich ja schon darauf gefasst, meine Reifenmäntel im REAL zu kaufen.

Habe am Wochenende mal mit einem 29er Cube bisschen rumgedaddelt und mich
nicht wohlgefühlt. Das, was gut gefallen hat, das kann mein Cross/Trekkingrad auch.
Und wenn alles nichts mehr hilft, dann werd ich den MTB-Bereich verlassen und
mit einen reinen Crosser holen. Dieser Sektor braucht das Rad nicht neu erfinden.


----------



## Edged (24. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein:
> Anhang anzeigen 275167


Ah, danke. Nach zwei Monaten isses wieder da. 
Und es beruhigt mich, dass Du allem Anderen nicht widersprichst.


----------



## schnippo (24. Februar 2014)

maprie schrieb:


> Irgendwie werde ich aus dem Artikel nicht ganz schlau, dazu wird zu wenig auf die Versuchsparameter eingegangen. Welche wurden bei den Versuchen konstant gehalten, welche variiert? Aus dem Kontext lese ich heraus, dass bei dem Vergleich der Reifenbreiten der Luftdruck konstant gehalten wurde. Das halte ich für problematisch, da dann bei dem dünneren REifen als Referenz der dickere relativ gesehen mit Überdruck geprüft wurde. Das sieht man auch an dem Latsch in dem Schaubild: Dadurch dass der breitere Reifen sehr straff aufgepumpt ist federt er weniger ein und der Latsch ist entsprechend kürzer. Das halte ich für praxisfern. Noch dazu beißt sich das Ergebnis dieses Versuchs (breiter,  zur Referenz relativ stark aufgepumpter Reifen rollt leichter) etwas mit dem Gesamtergebnis, dass weniger Luftdruck generell leichter rollt. Denn das würde bedeuten, dass Reifenbreite und Profil wichtiger sind als der Luftdruck. Hier wär ein Versuch mit gleichem Reifenmodell und unterschiedlicher Breite interessant. Auch die Erklärung des Rollwiderstandes mit dem Hebelarm erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
> Ich würde die Arbeit gerne mal lesen, denn der Artikel wirft bei mir mehr Fragen auf als er beantwortet.




ich finde den Artikel auch etwas irreführend (Bezüge unklar). Ich schau mal ob ich an die originalfassung komme. Das Thema hat irgendwie Interesse geweckt.


----------



## uncle75 (24. Februar 2014)

hallo


schnippo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte ein paar Fragen zu diesem bereits geposteten Video stellen:
> 
> ...


 zusammen...........darf man fragen, wo der nette Trail im video wäre. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. Februar 2014)

Es war von anfang da wo es


Edged schrieb:


> Ah, danke. Nach zwei Monaten isses wieder da.


Es war von Anfang an da wo es 
jetzt ist, nicht erst 'seit neulich'


----------



## cheetahman (25. Februar 2014)

*Vor ein paar Jahren in der Marketingabteilung einer großen Fahrradschmiede:*
*Marketingmann*: Ich möchte euch alle begrüßen, schön, das auch die Marketingleute einiger anderer großen Hersteller unserer Einladung gefolgt sind.
Wie ihr wisst, haben wir alle das gleiche Problem. Die Verkäufe unserer Cash-Cows der Mountainbikes sind seit Jahren rückläufig.
*Einer der Anderen*: Wann gibt’s eigentlich Abendessen?
*Marketingmann*: Ja, Ja, für ein anständiges Rahmenprogramm haben wir natürlich auch gesorgt. Abendessen gibt’s um 19:00 Uhr und danach haben wir für euch noch ein paar Überraschungen vorbereitet (Dinge die sich privat keiner leisten würde, hier zahlts aber die Firma und da ist es ja Sch...ß egal was es kostet).
Unsere Umsatzzahlen sind seit Jahren rückläufig und wir brauchen mal wieder eine richtige Innovation oder irgendwas, was wir als solche verkaufen können.
*Die Entwicklung*: Wie wär’s z.B. mal mit Wartungsärmeren Bauteilen? Den Bedarf gibt es, das hören wir immer wieder von den Verbrauchern.
*Marketingmann*: Papperlapapp, den Bedarf der Verbraucher legen wir fest. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn die uns sagen würden was wir zu produzieren haben.
*Die Entwicklung*: Wir haben da seit Jahren schon Pläne wie wir z.B. die Wartungsintervalle unserer Federelemente mit minimalem Aufwand verdoppeln könnten. Wir müssten einfach ein paar Pfennigartikel gegen andere austauschen.
*Marketingmann*: Pfennigartikel ? Wir verbauen keine Pfennigartikel. Wir verbauen Ingenieurskunst auf höchstem Niveau. Da hat der Verbraucher überhaupt keine Einblick (zu haben).
*Die Entwicklung*: Oder z.B. Schaltungen. Wir haben da Vorschläge, wie man den Aufwand der Einstellung, Wartung und Schmierung minimieren kann.
Unseren Scheibenbremsen könnten wir das ewige schleifen abgewöhnen oder das Entlüften vereinfachen oder die Standzeit verlängern.
Unsere Federelemente könnten wir so konstruieren, das auch Otto-Normalverbraucher mit den Einstellungen was anfangen kann. Außerdem kann man das Wartungsintervall auf deutlich über die paar Stunden anheben die wir heute vorgeben. Wer will schon gern alle paar Wochen sein Bike warten.
Wenn wir schon alle zusammensitzen könnten wir doch auch die vielen verschiedenen Standards vereinfachen. Das macht es dem Schrauber einfacher Kleinigkeiten mal selber zu machen.
*Marketingmann*: Selber machen? Wir verkaufen hier nichts zum selber machen.
Die sollen gefälligst zum von uns geschulten Fahrradfachverkäufer gehen oder gleich neu kaufen. Oder was glauben sie warum wir seit Jahren schon an z.B. elektronischer Fahrwerksverstellung/Dämpfung arbeiten. Meinen sie wirklich 98 % der MTBiker merken den Unterschied zur mechanischen Einstellung oder kennen den Unterschied zwischen Druckstufe und Zugstufe oder wie das heißt. Natürlich nicht. Aber darum geht’s hier überhaupt nicht. Die sollen endlich kapieren, dass es hier nicht um ein Fahrrad, sondern um ein Lifestyleprodukt geht. So was kostet (viel) Geld und ist nicht zum rumbasteln gemacht.
Wofür haben wir den unsere Markenshops und Vertriebspartner?
*Die Entwicklung*: Aber…..
*Marketingmann*: Kein aber. Was Neues muss her. Was Auffälliges. Was, was jeder haben will, egal was es kostet oder ob es Vorteile bringt. ‚Wie wär’s z.B. mal mit ner neuen Laufradgröße.
*Die Entwicklung*: Kleiner oder Größer?
*Marketingmann*: Mir doch egal. Gut verkauft funktioniert beides.
*Die Entwicklung*: Aber was soll das bringen?
*Marketingmann*: Von ihrem ewigen Aber hab ich jetzt langsam die Nase voll. Die Weiterentwicklung unserer Produkte werden wir ab sofort ohne Konstruktions-/Entwicklungsabteilung voran bringen. Wir informieren sie dann wenn wir eine Lösung gefunden haben.  =>> *Der Konstrukteur/Entwickler verlässt den Raum*.
*Marketingmann*: So, jetzt können wir endlich die Entwicklung unserer Produkte voran bringen.
*Anderer Marketingmann*: Kleinere Laufradgrößen sind doof. Das rückt die Mountainbikes zu sehr in Richtung Kinderfahrräder.
*Marketingmann*: O.k., also Größer. Gut so. Endlich machen wir Fortschritte. Aber wie groß?
*Anderer Marketingmann*: Wäre schön, wenn wir hier auf was Bewährtes zurückgreifen könnten. Nehmen wir doch einfach 28 Zoll.
*Noch ein Anderer Marketingmann*: 28 Zoll geht nicht. Die Laufradgröße ist durch die Trekkingräder bei den Mountainbikern schon verbrannt.
*Anderer Marketingmann*: Und wenn wir die nur anders nennen? Zum Beispiel 28 Plus, 28 MTB, 28 Allterrain oder 28 XC oder so ähnlich.
*Marketingmann*: Nein, da muss was Neues her. Wie wär’s mit 29-er.
*Anderer Marketingmann*: Aber das stimmt doch gar nicht. Die Felgen sind doch dann 28-er.
*Marketingmann*: Ist doch wurscht. Interessiert sowieso keinen und nachmessen werden`s die Trottel wohl nicht. Wenn`s dann doch rauskommt sagen wir einfach es liegt an den größeren Reifen. Und im Englischen klingt twentyniner auch noch gut. Jetzt muss alles gut geplant werden, um den Produklaunch erfolgreich zu gestallten.
Erstens: gezielte Informationen an die Presse
Zweitens: Prototypen herstellen
Drittens: die Werksfahrer mit den neuen Bikes ausrüsten
*Anderer Marketingmann*: Und wenn die das nicht wollen?
*Marketingmann*: Dann erklären wir ihnen nochmal wer ihr Gehalt zahlt.
Viertens: Gute Testergebnisse => Werbung
*Anderer Marketingmann*: Und wenn die Tester die Räder doof finden? Die sind doch unabhängig.
*Marketingmann*: Das glauben sie.
Fünftens: Händler auf unsere Seite bringen => Werbung
Sechstens: Markteinführung => Werbung
Siebtens: Gute Testergebnisse untermauern => Werbung
Achtens: Die ALTE Laufradgröße diffamieren, die Fahrer als alt, unflexibel und ewig gestrig darstellen
Neuntens: Räder verkaufen
Zehntens: Räder verkaufen
Elftens: Räder ……..
Zwölftens: ………
…………
*Anderer Marketingmann*: Und die ewigen Jammerer, die, die alles hinterfragen und z.T. auch noch eine Berufsausbildung/Sachverstand haben. Da könnten doch Fragen aufkommen.
*Marketingmann*: Glauben sie mir, haben wir die Journaille erst mal auf unserer Seite, knicken auch die schnell ein.


Ermutigt durch die erfolgreiche Einführung der Twentyniner, wurde das gleiche Prozedere kurze Zeit später mit wieder einer neuen Laufradgröße wiederholt.


Alle hier dargestellten Zusammenhänge, Aussagen, Personen oder Firmen sind rein zufällig gewählt. Ich glaube natürlich nicht, dass es sich so, oder so ähnlich zugetragen hat.




Sorry, ist ein bisschen Lang geworden


----------



## a-rs (25. Februar 2014)

@cheetahman 
Lang, aber treffend

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (25. Februar 2014)

Hast dir aber viel Mühe gegeben, Respekt! 

Aber auch ziemlicher Quark.

Z.Bsp. der Teil mit den wartungsärmeren Teilen bzw. Wartungsaufwand für Federelemente.

Mich z.Bsp. interessiert das einen Schei***, könnte unwichtiger nicht sein.

Und mal Butter bei die Fische, wir reden von Fahrrädern.
In Euros gesprochen also von Kleinvieh.
Ne Kassette für 40 EUR, ne Kurbel für 80.
Das sind VKs, da verdient schon der Händler dran und der Importeur und der Hersteller und, und, und.
Und das sind keine Dinge die man jede Woche kauft.
Da soll man jetzt Entwicklung reinstecken damit die Kassette noch 1000km länger hält?
Wozu?
Achso, und der Kunde soll am besten alles selber machen können, klar.
Der Mechaniker in der Werkstatt kann ja auch über Hartz 4 aufstocken.
Hauptsache die Kunden können möglichst billig biken.

Die Branche muß leben und das ist nicht mehr wie recht.
Wir wollen ja auch in Zukunft unsere Händler und unsere Hersteller haben.

Wem das Hobby zu teuer ist solls lassen, ist ja nur ein Hobby und freiwillig.


----------



## schnippo (25. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hast dir aber viel Mühe gegeben, Respekt!
> 
> Aber auch ziemlicher Quark.
> 
> ...



@schoeppi: nehm doch den Beitrag nicht so ernst. Es geht auch immer noch um Laufräder. 

@cheetahman: witziger Beitrag 

Durch wen und wann kamen eigentlich die ersten Serienbikes/Laufräder in 29 und 650b auf den Markt? Die Frage konnte ich mir gerade nicht beantworten.


----------



## RetroRider (25. Februar 2014)

Daß größere Räder besser über Unebenheiten rollen (wenn sonst Alles gleich ist), ist ja wohl klar. Nützt halt nicht viel, wenn es keine gescheiten Reifen gibt. Was muss man denn an der Kettenschaltung großartig warten? Man muss ja nicht unbedingt 20fach mit haardünnem Kettchen nehmen. 9fach gibt's auch noch. Daß auf der gleichen Felge der MTB-Reifen einen größeren Außendurchmesser hat als der Trekkingreifen, ist eigentlich logisch, wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt. Daß der Reifensitzdurchmesser idealerweise nicht mit dem Reifenaußendurchmesser identisch sein sollte, scheint sich aber immer noch nicht rumgesprochen zu haben.
Ursprünglich war ich den 29ern gegenüber positiv eingestellt, aber dieser komische 650B-Mist hat mir irgendwie die Laune verdorben.


----------



## schoeppi (25. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Daß größere Räder besser über Unebenheiten rollen (wenn sonst Alles gleich ist), ist ja wohl klar. Nützt halt nicht viel, wenn es keine gescheiten Reifen gibt.



Gibts doch.
Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph, Race King, X King, ist doch alles verfügbar.

Das dünne 10-fach Ketten einen Unterschied machen in Sachen Wartung wäre mir jetzt auch neu.
Davon habe ich noch genau gar nix gemerkt.

@schnippo: die 29er sind eine Idee von MTB-Legende Gary Fisher gewesen.
Der hat die ersten Prototypen gebaut.
Das wurde zunächst belächelt, fand aber schnell immer mehr Liebhaber.
Daher haben sich dann die großen Firmen des Sache angenommen, zunächst in den
USA (Trek, Specialized).


----------



## RetroRider (25. Februar 2014)

Ok, Hinterreifen gibt's schon mal. Aber vorne bin ich verwöhnt und will Nix anderes mehr als den Highroller mit 2fach-Karkasse und Durchschlagschutz. Mehr als 1,2 bar ist mir zu hart.


----------



## schnippo (25. Februar 2014)

@ schoeppi: Danke! Mit Spezi hatte ich was im Kopf.

Wann/von wem kam dann der Trend mit 650b? Wohl etwas später, oder?


----------



## cheetahman (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Schoeppi,


Danke für deinen Beitrag.

Das mit den wartungsärmeren Bauteilen muss ich mal kommentieren.

Schön, das es dich nicht interessiert. Keine Ahnung welchen Service du deinen Federelementen zukommen lässt. Ich halte mich wenigstens annähernd an die Herstellervorgabe, führe den Service dann aber selber durch. (hier ist Rock Shox aus meiner Sicht positiv zu erwähnen, keine Geheimniskrämerei, Ersatzteile zu realistischen Preisen verfügbar, Wartungsanleitungen brauchbar)

Müsste ich den jedes mal beim Händler machen lassen, würde mich das ziemlich wurmen.

Anbei mal ein paar Herstellerempfehlungen (hab auf die Schnelle nichts besseres gefunden, stand so irgendwann mal in der Mountainbike)
DT SWISS: 
Service alle 12 Montate oder alle 20 Stunden. Bei Nichteinhaltung erlischt die Gewährleistung.
KOSTEN: ab 50 Euro excl. Material
FOX: 
Alle 50 Stunden Buchsen überprüfen und Öl wechseln. Ohne Regelmäßige Wartung, keine Gewährleistung.
KOSTEN: 113 Euro
MAGURA: 
Einmal im Jahr großer Service. Renn- und Vielfahrer sollten ihre Gabel öffter zum Service bringen.
KOSTEN: 70 bis 75 Euro
MANITOU: 
Mindestens alle 6 Monate zum Service. Vielfahrer bis zu vier Mal im Jahr.
KOSTEN: 80 Euro
MARZOCCHI: 
Empfehlung: nach 100 Stunden Öl- und Dichtungswechsel. Auf Aftermarktgabeln gibt Marzocchi 3 Jahre Garantie.
KOSTEN: 50 Euro excl. Verschleißteile
ROCK SHOX: 
Alle 50 Stunden Buschsen überprüfen. Alle 100 Stunden Dämpfungs-Ölwechsel
KOSTEN: 70 bis 90 EURO

Zu den Schaltungskomponenten: Kassette, Kurbel ??? Natürlich kosten die Teile nicht die Welt.

Aber sollten die Heerscharen von Ingenieuren die alle 3 Monate ein neues Bikemodel ausspucken nicht in der Lage sein hier was brauchbareres zu finden. Freilaufende Ketten die per Schaltwerk/Umwerfer auf ein größeres/kleineres Ritzel gehievt werden. Die Komponenten ewig versifft. Laufendes nach-schmieren, Kette alle 1000 km, den Rest alle 2-3 Kettenwechsel tauschen.

Der erste Mensch war vor 53 Jahren im Weltraum und wir treiben unsere Räder seit 1930 (Schaltwerk) auf die gleiche Art und Weise an. Aber natürlich, die Jungs haben ja was anderes zu tun. Zum Beispiel das Problem mit dem Abrollverhalten. Ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen, das ich ein paar Femtosekunden später als notwendig von meiner Feierabendrunde zurückgekommen bin, weil eben meine 26-er Laufräder tiefer in die Schlaglöcher eintauchen und beim überrollen von Hindernissen stärker gebremst werden.

Selbermachen: Ja ich repariere/warte gern selbst. Warum? Weil ich gern weiß, wie etwas aufgebaut ist und wie es funktioniert, weil ich meistens das Werkzeug habe (oder mir bauen kann) und ich mit meinem Fachwissen ein (kleines) Stück weit komme.

Selber machen und verstehen bringt mir Unabhängigkeit. Kein Spezialist der mir erklärt wie kompliziert alles um mich herum so ist. Kein Fachmann der für mittelmäßige Arbeit horrende Rechnungen stellt. (hier ist nicht der Radmechaniker gemeint)

Deine Harz 4 Keule in Ehren, aber wenn du das Prinzip des „do it not yourself“ vernünftig ausleben willst, solltest du dir auch über andere Niedriglohnsektoren Gedanken machen.

Wohnung streichen/tapezieren=>der Maler
Möbelaufbau=>der Schreiner
Scheibenwischer wechseln=>der Kfz-Mechaniker
Auto Innenreinigung=>der KFZ-Aufbereiter
Rasen mähen=>der Landschaftspfleger
usw.


So, jetzt isses wieder ziemlich viel geworden.
Nichts für ungut.

Grüße aus Sachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (26. Februar 2014)

cheetahman schrieb:


> [...]
> Anbei mal ein paar Herstellerempfehlungen (hab auf die Schnelle nichts besseres gefunden, stand so irgendwann mal in der Mountainbike)
> DT SWISS:
> Service alle 12 Montate oder alle 20 Stunden. Bei Nichteinhaltung erlischt die Gewährleistung.
> ...


Hä?!  20 Stunden hab ich am Alltagsbike in weniger als einer Woche zusammen, und am Freizeitbike in weniger als 2 Wochen. Ich sag's ja: Gabel von Surly und Downhill-Reifen von Maxxis mit 1,2 bar rein - dämpft auch. Kettenschaltung finde ich jetzt nicht so wild. Man sollte nicht nur nicht zu wenig ölen sondern auch nicht zu viel ölen.


----------



## Normansbike (26. Februar 2014)

Nun kann ich endlich meine 26" CB Lrs verwenden! Ja, ich bau wieder auf 26" I Love it! Und niemals größer!


----------



## schoeppi (26. Februar 2014)

cheetahman schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welchen Service du deinen Federelementen zukommen lässt.



Gar keinen.
War auch noch nie nötig.
Die ältesten Federelemente in meinem/unserem Bestand finden sich an den Bikes meines Juniors, 4-6 Jahre alt.
Haben nie einen Service gesehen und funktionieren dennoch 1a.
Ist eine Fox und eine SID.
Und sollte jetzt irgendwann was sein damit, dann werden sie eben entsorgt.
Aufgrund des Alters haben sie eh keinen großen Handelswert mehr. Ein Service bzw. Reparatur wäre in jedem Fall teurer.

So verfahre ich schon immer mit dem Thema.

Ich mache auch viel selbst, schon allein deshalb weil es einfacher ist mal schnell einen Handgriff zu machen anstatt das Bike
zu verladen und wegzubringen.
Und das was ich nicht kann macht dann eben der Mechaniker.
Dann kostet das eben mal ein paar Euro, kein Thema.

Was deine Aufzählung mit den anderen Leistungen angeht, die meissten davon nehme ich tatsächlich vom Profi in Anspruch.
Schon alleine aus Zeitgründen.
Die Kfz-Geschichte lassen wir dabei mal aussen vor, da habe ich etwas andere Voraussetzungen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Februar 2014)

26 for ever......allein deshalb wird's nicht aussterben....weil ich immer dabei bleiben werde....


----------



## Edged (26. Februar 2014)

Außer regelmäßig die Antriebsteile zu schmieren brauchts nicht viel Pflege.
Gabel am besten überhaupt nicht anfassen und 2x jährlich Rad putzen. Kette alle 1500km wechseln. 

Geht aber nur bei 26".


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Februar 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Außer regelmäßig die Antriebsteile zu schmieren brauchts nicht viel Pflege.
> Gabel am besten überhaupt nicht anfassen und 2x jährlich Rad putzen. Kette alle 1500km wechseln.
> 
> Geht aber nur bei 26".


 
Tja, blöd, da werden einige jetzt in argen Pflege-Stau geraten, wo doch 26" bereits ausgestorben ist.


----------



## GasMonkey (26. Februar 2014)

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb; Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Verkaufszahlen der 650B-Räder dieses Jahr ausschauen und was 2015 angeboten wird. Dann kann man eine (realistische) Prognose erstellen. Ich bin sehr skeptisch, dass sich 650B durchsetzen wird. Ich denke eher, dass sich die Hersteller an 26" die Zähne ausbeissen werden.


----------



## MrMapei (26. Februar 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Tja, blöd, da werden einige jetzt in argen Pflege-Stau geraten, wo doch 26" bereits ausgestorben ist.


Der wird sich aber bestimmt bald auflösen, weil es viele findige Köpfe gibt, die schon an Formeln arbeiten, mit denen man die von @Edged genannten Wartungsintervalle von 26'' auf 29er umrechnen kann ...


----------



## bronks (26. Februar 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> ... Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Verkaufszahlen der 650B-Räder dieses Jahr ausschauen und was 2015 angeboten wird ...


Das bin ich auch und das führt dazu, daß ich mir aktuell so ziemlich nichts kaufe. Ich habe einen ErsatzLrs (mit Schnellspannern) und einen Ersatzreifen hier herumliegen. Gebunkert wird nichts, was irgendwie mit der Laufradgröße zu tun hat. Selbst die gebunkerten Kettenblätter könnten mit einer anderen Laufradgröße inkompatibel sein.

Ich hätte gerne eine Gabel, für welche ich sogar Geld übrig hätte, aber wer weiß, was 2015 noch angeboten wird. Gabeln halten bei mir mehrere Rahmen und mir ist jeder 3te neugekaufte MtbRahmen innerhalb der ersten Saison gebrochen. Ich kann mich nicht darauf verlassen, daß eine jetzt gekaufte 26" Gabel in einen Rahmen paßt der nächstes Jahr allgemein angeboten wird.

Ja klar, die kleinen Nischenhersteller, welche noch in 10 Jahren 26"er herstellen werden. Die Pfeiffe ich seit meinem letzten Erlebnissen an, da die Qualität für den Preis nicht angemessen ist und das selbst bei einem Hardtailrahmen für € 1300 ohne Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Z.Bsp. der Teil mit den wartungsärmeren Teilen bzw. Wartungsaufwand für Federelemente.
> 
> Mich z.Bsp. interessiert das einen Schei***, könnte unwichtiger nicht sein.



Du fährst aber schon Mountainbike oder? Weil sowas ähnlich hat mir letztens meine uralte Nachbarin erzählt die mit ihrem Damenrad dreimal die Woche zum Bäcker fährt...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (26. Februar 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275501 Nun kann ich endlich meine 26" CB Lrs verwenden! Ja, ich bau wieder auf 26" I Love it! Und niemals größer!



Ich finde die CB Laufräder sehen schon extrem geil aus. Wie zufrieden bis Du denn bzgl. Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit ...


----------



## schoeppi (26. Februar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du fährst aber schon Mountainbike oder? Weil sowas ähnlich hat mir letztens meine uralte Nachbarin erzählt die mit ihrem Damenrad dreimal die Woche zum Bäcker fährt...



Wo ist das jetzt der Zusammenhang?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. Februar 2014)

Leute die nicht anständig Mountainbiken brauchen auch keine anständigen Teile so wäre das zum interpretieren gewesen...


----------



## RetroRider (26. Februar 2014)

Meiner Erfahrung nach brauchen Billigteile mehr Aufmerksamkeit als wertige Teile.


----------



## Normansbike (26. Februar 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Ich finde die CB Laufräder sehen schon extrem geil aus. Wie zufrieden bis Du denn bzgl. Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit ...


Sie waren fürs Racebike ok. Die Beschleunigung super, aber die steifigkeit ist bei den Mavic Crossmax St höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (26. Februar 2014)

schnippo schrieb:


> Aussage im Video: je größer das Laufrad desto länger und schmaler wird die Aufstandsfläche, bei gleichem Druck und gleicher Reifenbreite.
> ...Wirkt sich auf Rollwiderstand und Gripp positiv aus [zitat Ende]
> 
> (Druck = Kraft / Fläche) Das bedeutet, dass die Fläche (Länge x Breite) gleich bleibt. Also die Kernaussage wohl stimmt. Aber wieso ist das Vorteilhaft für den Rollwiderstand und Gripp wenn sich doch eigntlich nichts verändert hat?! (Außer auf dem schmaleren Stück werden durch die Geometrieverschiebung mehrere "Noppen" im Eingriff gehalten.
> -> für mich ist das aus der Luft gegriffen. Warum das Vorteile bringt sagt er nämlich auch nicht, wohl weils keine gibt



Ich find das gar nicht unlogisch. Du verformst beim Mountainbiken durchaus den Untergrund und hinterläßt eine Spur. Im Sand, im Matsch, im Schnee usw. Ich will das mal mit zwei Booten vergleichen, die einmal nebeneinander zusammengebunden werden und einmal hintereinander. Was verdrängt wohl weniger Wasser und läßt sich damit leichter rudern?


----------



## tombrider (26. Februar 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer je breiter und kürzer die Aufstandsfläche, desto vorteilhafter für den Rollwiderstand im Gelände. Siehe dazu: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm



Auf der selben Radgröße stimmt das auch. Ein schmaler Reifen liegt bei gleichem Druck mehr über die Länge auf, ein breiter mehr über die Breite. Ein Reifen drückt sich jedoch ein, und das heißt daß sich ein schmalerer Reifen einen weiteren Weg und damit tiefer eindrückt und entsprechend mehr Walkarbeit verrichten muß als ein breiterer. Dieses Eindrücken ist um so geringer, je größer der Umfang des Rads ist, da das Gummi "flacher" auf den Asphalt trifft. Wird also bei 29ern verringert. Natürlich mit der daraus entstehenden größeren Masse, die auch noch weiter weg von der Achse ist und somit beim Beschleunigen mehr Widerstand entgegensetzt. Und zudem bei gleicher Nabe mit einem flacheren Speichenwinkel mehr Energie durch seitliches Flexen verliert. Auch die Rahmen sind bekanntlich weniger steif. Über alle Einzeleffekte können sich Physiker hervorragend auslassen. In der Praxis scheint mir keine Laufradgröße in der Summe irgendwelche Vorteile oder Nachteile zu haben. Lange, laufruhige Rahmen könnte man auch in 26 Zoll bauen.


----------



## Heinrich50 (26. Februar 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Gibts doch.
> Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph, Race King, X King, ist doch alles verfügbar.
> 
> Das dünne 10-fach Ketten einen Unterschied machen in Sachen Wartung wäre mir jetzt auch neu.
> ...



29" ist ja eine 28"-Felge  und die gibt's schon ewig. Da hat der Selbstdarsteller Fischer gar nichts erfunden. Auch 650b ist ein uraltes Mass.


----------



## RetroRider (26. Februar 2014)

Wieviel Schnaps wird benötigt, um an einer 622mm-Felge 28 Zoll (=711,2 mm) zu messen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Februar 2014)

Du hast die Speichenlöcher vergessen..


----------



## bronks (27. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wieviel Schnaps wird benötigt, um an einer 622mm-Felge 28 Zoll (=711,2 mm) zu messen?


622mm / 22,21mm = 28"   Ganz einfach! Oder?


----------



## Deleted 283729 (27. Februar 2014)

ähhh 28x2,54=71,12 

gemeint ist natürlich mit mantel

die felge hat nur 622, ich glaub das ist jedem klar


----------



## schoeppi (27. Februar 2014)

Heinrich50 schrieb:


> 29" ist ja eine 28"-Felge  und die gibt's schon ewig. Da hat der Selbstdarsteller Fischer gar nichts erfunden. Auch 650b ist ein uraltes Mass.




Oh, Mann, das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Ist doch klar das er nicht das Laufradmass erfunden hat.
Er kam aber auf die Idee sowas in ein MTB einzubauen bzw. den passenden Rahmen dazu zu schweissen.
Das Ganze wird doch erst als Komplettpaket zum MTB.

@JoeArschtreter: wo habe ich denn gesagt das ich keine anständigen Teile brauche?
Ich habe gesagt das es mir furzegal ist ob ich die Kette einmal mehr oder weniger wechseln muss, oder die Kassette.
Oder ob man den Service an den Federelementen selbst machen kann oder nicht oder was das kostet. Mir wurscht.
Es ging darum, das Cheetahman einen Bedarf für wartungsärmere Teile sieht.


----------



## Pleitegeier (27. Februar 2014)

Ohne eure ganzen Posts hier gelesen zu haben...

Die Anti-26"-Maschine läuft und verrichtet nen guten Job. Eine Freundin war vor ein paar Tagen beim Händler meines Vertrauens und gestern hat sich mich drauf hingewiesen, dass ich doch viel zu groß für ein 26" Bike bin. Noch Fragen?!


----------



## Edged (27. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich wollte sie doch mitteilen, dass Deine Farbwahl nicht stimmt ... 
Weibliche Diplomatie halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (27. Februar 2014)

100.000 km oder 5 Jahre Vollgarantie auch bei Fahrfehlern und Fehlverhalten des Eigentuemers inkl. Rechtsschutz Natürlich nur für 26er  

Das wär doch etwas.


----------



## Heinrich50 (27. Februar 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wieviel Schnaps wird benötigt, um an einer 622mm-Felge 28 Zoll (=711,2 mm) zu messen?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbereifung#Gr.C3.B6.C3.9Fenangaben

Soviel zu den Radgrössen.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Februar 2014)

Und was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
In der realen Welt gibt es mehr als nur eine Reifenhöhe. Auf einer 559mm-Felge kann der Reifen auch 24" oder 29" Außendurchmesser haben. Solange der Reifenaußendurchmesser größer als der Felgennenndurchmesser ist, ist jede Kombination möglich. Wenn es eine 28"-Felge gäbe, würde da kein 28"-Reifen draufpassen.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Februar 2014)

Heinrich50 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbereifung#Gr.C3.B6.C3.9Fenangaben
> 
> Soviel zu den Radgrössen.


In dem Artikel fehlt der Hinweis auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Reifenbreite und Reifenhärte. Bei gleichem Druck ist der breitere Reifen härter. Deswegen sind die angegebenen Drücke für MTB-Reifen zu hoch. Die Größentabelle ist sowieso unvollständig. Eins stimmt immerhin: Faltreifen sind eine Unterkategorie von Drahtreifen.


----------



## schnippo (1. März 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> In dem Artikel fehlt der Hinweis auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Reifenbreite und Reifenhärte. Bei gleichem Druck ist der breitere Reifen härter. Deswegen sind die angegebenen Drücke für MTB-Reifen zu hoch. Die Größentabelle ist sowieso unvollständig. Eins stimmt immerhin: Faltreifen sind eine Unterkategorie von Drahtreifen.



steht doch unter dem Punkt Luftdruck.


----------



## schnippo (1. März 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auf der selben Radgröße stimmt das auch. Ein schmaler Reifen liegt bei gleichem Druck mehr über die Länge auf, ein breiter mehr über die Breite. Ein Reifen drückt sich jedoch ein, und das heißt daß sich ein schmalerer Reifen einen weiteren Weg und damit tiefer eindrückt und entsprechend mehr Walkarbeit verrichten muß als ein breiterer. Dieses Eindrücken ist um so geringer, je größer der Umfang des Rads ist, da das Gummi "flacher" auf den Asphalt trifft. Wird also bei 29ern verringert. Natürlich mit der daraus entstehenden größeren Masse, die auch noch weiter weg von der Achse ist und somit beim Beschleunigen mehr Widerstand entgegensetzt. Und zudem bei gleicher Nabe mit einem flacheren Speichenwinkel mehr Energie durch seitliches Flexen verliert. Auch die Rahmen sind bekanntlich weniger steif. Über alle Einzeleffekte können sich Physiker hervorragend auslassen. In der Praxis scheint mir keine Laufradgröße in der Summe irgendwelche Vorteile oder Nachteile zu haben. Lange, laufruhige Rahmen könnte man auch in 26 Zoll bauen.



Das pysikalische Gesetz gilt trotzdem 
Unter Berücksichtigung der Geometrie und Verformung mind. eines Materials und gleichen Randbedingungen liegt auch ein 27,5" Reifen mehr über die Länge auf, was er dann über die geringe Breite "kompensiert". 
Ein schmaler Reifen und ein im Durchmesser größerer Reifen haben die gleiche Auswirkung auf den im Bericht genannten Latsch. Somit wird doch auch nichts von größeren Laufrädern zum positiven hin kompensiert wie du sagst!?!?



tombrider schrieb:


> Ich find das gar nicht unlogisch. Du verformst beim Mountainbiken durchaus den Untergrund und hinterläßt eine Spur. Im Sand, im Matsch, im Schnee usw. Ich will das mal mit zwei Booten vergleichen, die einmal nebeneinander zusammengebunden werden und einmal hintereinander. Was verdrängt wohl weniger Wasser und läßt sich damit leichter rudern?



Die Frage ist nicht, was mehr Wasser verdrängt (Boote gleicher Größe verdrängen gleiches Volumen), sondern wie das Material verdrängt wird. Im Schnee oder auf Schotter erzeugst du sicherlich keine in Fahrtichtung gerichtete Material"-strömung" wie im Wasser. 
Ohne die original Messdaten aus dem Rollwiderstandstest gesehen und überprüft zu haben, sagt auch diese Diplomarbeit genau das Gegenteil von dir. 

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum 27,5" die Eierlegendewollmilchsau sein soll (mehr Gripp/weniger Rollwiderstand)


----------



## RetroRider (1. März 2014)

schnippo schrieb:


> steht doch unter dem Punkt Luftdruck.


Stimmt. Aber nur in Bezug auf die Belastung der Felge. Ich finde es angebracht, darauf hinzuweisen, daß ein 50mm-Reifen mit 4 bar so hart ist wie ein 25mm-Reifen mit 8 bar, während der breitere Reifen aber eigentlich weniger hart aufgepumpt sein sollte. Viele pumpen den breiteren Reifen härter auf aber bilden sich das Gegenteil ein, weil der Druck für sich betrachtet kleiner ist.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. März 2014)

26" ist erstmal Geschichte, da kann man das Negative suchen wie man will. 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das man noch lang vernümpftige Teile und Zubehör bekommt. Ich möcht mein Bike noch sehr lange fahren, war schliesslich teuer genug...


----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> 26" ist erstmal Geschichte, (....)


Nun ja  

Ich hab gestern die BIKE 04/2014 aus dem Postkasten gezogen ... und das liest sich fast so, als begaenne man selbst in der 'Zentrale fuer unbegrenzte Konsumfoerderung' mit einem Umdenken ...  
Nicht dass jetzt einer glaubt, ich haette das Kaeseblatt abonniert, es gibt seit einiger Zeit jede dritte Ausgabe geschenkt ueber die DIMB  

Vergleichstest Hardtails bis 1000 Euro (Seite 56)

Punktetabelle:
Testsieger mit 115 Punkten ist ein 26er
Text ueber der Punktetabelle:


> Drei unterschiedliche Laufradgroessen, viermal das BIKE-Urteil 'sehr gut'. 26-Zoeller gehoeren also ganz und gar nicht zum alten Eisen



Fazit von Stefan Loibl, Bike-Test-Redakteur:


> Lassen Sie sich zudem nicht von der 27.5-Zoll-Welle ueberrollen. Nach wie vor gibt es fuer 1000 Euro sehr gute 26-Zoeller


 
Soviel dazu. Wie gesagt, ich habe nur zitiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (2. März 2014)

Ich habe gestern meinen Beitrag zur Anti-650B-Bewegung beigetragen und ein gebrauchtes 26er gekauft. So lange Maxxis seiner Aussage treu bleibt und passende Reifen herstellt, werde ich diesen Kauf sicherlich nicht bereuen. 
Fuck You Fahrradhersteller!


----------



## bronks (2. März 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ... gebrauchtes 26er gekauft ... Fuck You Fahrradhersteller!


Wer braucht den Fahrradhersteller, wenn wir in Zukunft gebrauchtes Material herumschieben!


----------



## dickerbert (2. März 2014)

Ich wäre ja auch nicht abgeneigt gewesen, ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Aber dafür müssten sie eben anbieten was ich will.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nun ja
> 
> Ich hab gestern die BIKE 04/2014 aus dem Postkasten gezogen ... und das liest sich fast so, als begaenne man selbst in der 'Zentrale fuer unbegrenzte Konsumfoerderung' mit einem Umdenken ...
> Nicht dass jetzt einer glaubt, ich haette das Kaeseblatt abonniert, es gibt seit einiger Zeit jede dritte Ausgabe geschenkt ueber die DIMB
> ...



Und in dem Bereich findet man auch nur noch 26"
Guck dir den Endurotest an, alles nur 27,5" 
Hoffe nur das mein Hans Dampf ewig produziert wird


----------



## KleinundMein (2. März 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, mangels Interesse zum ersten Mal den Bike-Workshop seit Jahren nicht gekauft, statt dessen mir einen BOTTECCHIA Frame 26'' für nen Appel und nen Ei gekauft. Nun habe ich noch 4 Rahmen zum Aufbau, 3 davon immerhin schon angefangen. Ich denke, das reicht mit den 3 fertigen MTBs für meine Restzeit, werde wohl kein 27.5" mehr brauchen.
So sieht wahre Konsumverweigerung aus.


----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2014)

Ich hab mir 2008 ein Zoni mit Rohloff aufgebaut, das soll eigentlich mein 'finales' Mountainbike sein.
Das, was mich schon immer gestoert hat, naemlich Kettenschaltung und Felgenbremse, war mit diesem Fahrrad eliminiert.

Natuerlich ist es ein 26er. Fuer ein 29er fehlen mir 10cm an der Koerperlaenge und 650B bringt ja kaum Unterschied und war damals auch noch nicht gehypet.

Meine Stadtgurken bleiben ebenfalls 26er. Rahmen aus den 90ern, also bleibts hinten bei Felgenbremse, fuer Nabenschaltung / SSP braucht es halt einen Kettenspanner, vorn Scheibenbremse, nachdem ich endlich geeignete Gabeln gefunden habe (Ebay, Tipp aus dem Forum).

Ich kauf mir hoechstens noch ein Fatbike fuer den Winter _(aber nicht fuer >1500 wie das zur Zeit noch kostet)_.
Ansonsten koennen sie mich gern haben wenn sie nix Gescheites auf den Markt bringen und nur versuchen, mit Gewalt inkompatible Aenderungen durchzudruecken  

*Konsumverweigerung auch bei mir  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (2. März 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Vor allem was war das ein Luxus damals, kein ständiges Schleifgeräusch beim kleinsten Dreckspritzer, keine entlüften usw...und Biss hatten die wirklich.


Und wie toll war die Bremswirkung des Schlamms, der sich zwischen Reifen und Bremse angesammelt hatte.
Bei jeder größeren Schlammfahrt musst man mehrmals Stöckchen suchen gehen, um die Weiterfahrt zu ermöglichen.


----------



## tombrider (2. März 2014)

schnippo schrieb:


> Das pysikalische Gesetz gilt trotzdem
> Unter Berücksichtigung der Geometrie und Verformung mind. eines Materials und gleichen Randbedingungen liegt auch ein 27,5" Reifen mehr über die Länge auf, was er dann über die geringe Breite "kompensiert".
> Ein schmaler Reifen und ein im Durchmesser größerer Reifen haben die gleiche Auswirkung auf den im Bericht genannten Latsch. Somit wird doch auch nichts von größeren Laufrädern zum positiven hin kompensiert wie du sagst!?!?
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht. Ich versuche, es mit einem anderen Beispiel zu erklären: Nehmen wir an, ein im Durchmesser riesiger Reifen hat die gleiche Auflagefläche wie ein sehr kleiner, in Länge und Breite. Der Reifen mit dem sehr großen Durchmesser muß sich aber in der Mitte dieser Auflagefläche nicht so weit eindrücken wie der kleine. Entsprechend walkt der Reifen mit dem größeren Duchmesser weniger. Der kleinere Reifen muß sich genau in der Mitte der Auflagefläche weit eindrücken, die Flanke wirft stärkere Falten. Stell Dir das ganze mit einem Zwei-Meter-Durchmesser-Reifen vor und einem Zwanzig-Zentimeter-Reifen, die beide über genau 10 cm Länge bei gleicher Breite aufliegen. Sofort wird klar, daß der kleine Reifen sich fast bis zur Achse eindrücken muß und sich extrem verformen muß, wo der große Reifen sich praktisch gar nicht verformen muß.
Zur Verdrängung: Natürlich verdrängen beiden Boote die gleiche Menge Wasser, insofern hinkt der Vergleich. Aber Du verstehst vermutlich, was ich meine: Wenn zwei Reifen bei gleicher Auflagefläche gleich tief einsinken, muß der Reifen mehr Matsch zur Seite schieben, der breiter ist.


----------



## schnippo (3. März 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ich versuche, es mit einem anderen Beispiel zu erklären: Nehmen wir an, ein im Durchmesser riesiger Reifen hat die gleiche Auflagefläche wie ein sehr kleiner, in Länge und Breite. Der Reifen mit dem sehr großen Durchmesser muß sich aber in der Mitte dieser Auflagefläche nicht so weit eindrücken wie der kleine. Entsprechend walkt der Reifen mit dem größeren Duchmesser weniger. Der kleinere Reifen muß sich genau in der Mitte der Auflagefläche weit eindrücken, die Flanke wirft stärkere Falten. Stell Dir das ganze mit einem Zwei-Meter-Durchmesser-Reifen vor und einem Zwanzig-Zentimeter-Reifen, die beide über genau 10 cm Länge bei gleicher Breite aufliegen. Sofort wird klar, daß der kleine Reifen sich fast bis zur Achse eindrücken muß und sich extrem verformen muß, wo der große Reifen sich praktisch gar nicht verformen muß.
> Zur Verdrängung: Natürlich verdrängen beiden Boote die gleiche Menge Wasser, insofern hinkt der Vergleich. Aber Du verstehst vermutlich, was ich meine: Wenn zwei Reifen bei gleicher Auflagefläche gleich tief einsinken, muß der Reifen mehr Matsch zur Seite schieben, der breiter ist.



Ich habe mehrere Fragen zu deinem Kommentar. Ich möchte jedoch vorab allgemein klarstellen, dass ich keinesfalls jemanden mit meinen Posts angreifen oder kritisieren möchte (was sich vielleicht manchmal so anhört), sondern ich die Aussagen rein nüchtern betrachte und analysiere, um Klarheit für mich zu den in der Industrie propagandierten Vorteilen der unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen 27,5" und 29" zu erhalten. Ich bin weder Pro noch Contra 26", 27,5 und 29. Ich möchte nur für mich fundiert herausfinden, was technisch sinnvoll ist. Wir könnten uns das Philosophieren sparen, wenn es bereits fachlich korrekte Ausarbeitungen zu diesem Thema geben würde, die nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse zu Tage fördern. Ich habe aber bereits eine Vermutung, wieso das bisher nicht der Fall war.  
Wenn jemand soetwas haben sollte, bitte her damit.

@tombrider:
1) Was stimmt denn nicht genau in meinem Post?
2) Geht es dir um die geringere Walkverlustleistung, die du als Vorteil der größeren Laufräder siehst?
3) "...gleiche Auflagefläche..., in Länge und Breite" -> ist Länge und Breite bei unterschiedlichen Reifengrößen auch gleich oder ändern diese sich?


Zu deinem Vergleich sehr großes Laufrad vs. sehr kleines Laufrad bei gleicher Reifenbreite und gleichem Druck:
(gleiche Gewichtskraft auf die Achse vorausgesetzt)
Wenn der Reifen bis auf die Felge oder Achse eingedrückt würde, liegt nicht genug Aufstandsfläche vor und das System versagt. -> die Betrachtung ist somit nicht stimmig mit der Physik, da du zwei unterscheidliche Systeme miteinander vergleichst.

Beispiel:
A= Aufstandsfläche (eine Punktlast kann ausgeschlossen werden)
FG= Gewichtskraft (müsste durch 2 geteilt werden wegen 2 Achsen)
P=Druck
Index 1 = kleines Rad
Index 2 = großes Rad

Allgemein: P=F/A

Wenn jetzt beide die gleiche Aufstandsfläche haben (egal wie die Fläche aussieht):

P1=P2 -> FG/A1=FG/A2 -> vereinfacht heisst das: A1=A2, bis hier nix Neues.

Wenn die Form von A nicht egal ist heisst das erweitert:
A=L*B
L1*B1=L2*B2 z.B nach B2 umgestellt: L1*B1/B2 = L2. Wenn B2 größer wird, wird L2 kleiner. 

Wenn der Reifen geometrisch in der Breite bei Verformung jedoch begrenzt ist, ist L nur noch der Parameter, der verändert werden kann, um die gleichen Randbedingungen (z.B. Druck) zu schaffen. Da dieser aber auch geometrisch begrenzt ist (z.B. durch die Felge) versagt das System bei bestimmten Werten, da keine gleichen Randbedingungen mehr geschaffen werden können.

Zum Abschnitt mit den Booten:
Ich habe wohl in etwa verstanden was du mir sagen möchtest, jedoch kann ich da auch wieder nur auf die Druckformel verweisen.
Wenn das Fahrrad einen Druck auf den Boden erzeugt, muss der Boden den gleichen Druck entgegensetzen wie das Fahrrad auf den Boden ausübt, damit das System im Gleichgewicht ist.
Zudem kommt, dass bei Matsch z.B. der Reifen so weit einsinkt, bis die Pressung wieder gleich ist. Da die Fläche gleich ist, wird auch der eingesunkene Part des Reifens mit dem Volumen X auch X Volumen an Matsch verdrängen. Schau mal nach der Theorie von Gressmann zum Latsch.

Ich glaub du lässt dich von deinen Beobachtungen täuschen. Ein Reifen verdrängt (auf dem Fahrrad sitzend) nicht nur seitlich den Matsch, sondern in alle Richtungen, was so aber kaum sichtbar ist.

Edit:
Ich habe mir das jetzt noch einmal durchgelesen und sehe unseren eigentlichen Unterschied darin, dass ich denke, dass bei größeren Reifen die Auftstandsfläche länger aber schmaler wird, jedoch du denkst, dass diese gleich bleibt, oder?


----------



## maprie (3. März 2014)

Mein Senf dazu: Bei gleich breiten Reifen, gleichem Druck und unterschiedlichen Radgrößen ist der Latsch gleich groß, da die Latschfläche und der Druck der Gewichtskraft auf dem Rad entsprechen, logisch. Aus der Geometrie folgt dann aber auch, dass dar größere Reifen weniger einsinkt, folglich ist er relativ gesehen zu hart aufgepumpt. Damit ist es bei einem Vergleich von Radgrößen nicht sinnvoll, den Druck konstant zu halten. Bei vergleichbarer Reifendeformation ist der Latsch des größeren Reifens länger, da der Druck entsprechend gesenkt werden kann/muss.
Hier noch ein etwas älterer aber trotzdem interessanter Beitrag zum Thema Reifendruck: http://www.bikequarterly.com/images/TireDrop.pdf.


----------



## Fridl89 (3. März 2014)

Der Thread hier is irgendwie krank...

Genau so wie 27.5 und 29", weil man damit, wenn tiefes Tretlager und genug/guten Federweg so dermaßen krass durch Wurzelmeere und Steinfelder rauscht das ich für mich persöhnlich nicht sooo den Vorteil von 26" erkennen kann 

Aber ja, Verlustängste, sind ein ernstes Thema


----------



## tombrider (3. März 2014)

schnippo schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Fragen zu deinem Kommentar.
> ...
> 
> @tombrider:
> ...



Nein, ich denke das gleiche: Die Aufstandsfläche wird bei einem größeren Laufrad länger und dafür schmaler. Das wird sie bei einem noch schmaleren Reifen auf einem Laufrad kleinerer Größe zwar auch, das aber wie oben in den Extrembeispielen anschaulich dargestellt auf Kosten größerer Walkarbeit. Ein Reifen mit größerem Durchmesser liegt beim Einsinken in den Schlamm mit mehr Fläche auf als ein Reifen mit kleinerem Durchmesser, sinkt also nicht so tief ein. Das ist bei einem Reifen, der breiter ist auch so. Nur daß ein breiterer Reifen mehr über die Breite und weniger über die Länge aufliegt. Um nochmal auf die Verdrängung zurückzukommen ein weiteres Extrembeispiel: Stell Dir zwei Reifen vor, die 1x10 Zentimeter aufliegen (geht so nicht, weiß ich, nur als Ansschauungsmodell). Beide Reifen haben die gleiche Auflagefläche und sinken gleich tief ein. Nur daß Du mit dem einen eine zehn Zentimeter breite Spur durch den Matsch arbeiten mußt, den Du zur Seite verdrängen mußt, mit dem anderen nur eine einen Zentimeter breite Spur erzeugst. Es ist wie bei dem Boot-Beispiel oben: Mehr Verdrängung zur Seite macht mehr Arbeit. Insofern ist ein größeres Laufrad im Vorteil, da die Auflagefläche weder mit der größeren Walkarbeit (Nachteil eines schmaleren Reifens) noch mit der breiteren Auflagefläche (Nachteil eines breiteren Reifens) einhergeht. Da hier inzwischen eine Menge geschrieben wurde, möchte ich aber nochmal die klaren Nachteile in Erinnerung bringen: Die Speichen größerer Laufräder stehen steiler und sind länger. Auch die Rahmen und Gabeln sind länger. Was meßbar und fühlbar weichere Laufräder und Rahmen ergibt. Kraft, die nicht in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird. Was verbunden mit dem Mehrgewicht den physikalischen Vorteil der Auflage wieder auffrißt. Einen wirklichen, bewiesenen Vorteil oder Nachteil in der Praxis für irgendeine Größe habe ich noch nicht wahrnehmen können. Sehr wohl aber, daß die Preise für die größeren Komponenten höher sind und die Auswahl an Teilen, vor allem Reifen geringer.


----------



## tombrider (3. März 2014)

Wie ich schonmal schrieb: Ich denke, daß 26 Zoll noch lange nicht Geschichte ist, und Hersteller tun gut daran, auch noch welche anzubieten, wie Ghost das bewährte AMR. Wer sich ein neues Bike kauft, ist ja seltenst Einsteiger, sondern hat meistens ein altes zu Hause stehen, das als Zweitbike genutzt wird. Wer hat Lust, jedesmal eine andere Schlauchgröße einzupacken, wenn er auf das andere Bike steigt? Auch Reifen kann man nicht mehr untereinander tauschen etc.
Schauen wir zum Spaß mal auf meine Reifen, die ich auf meinen drei 26-Zoll-Bikes benutze:
Für Straße, Sand und leichtere Trails die fetten Maxxis Hookworm - Slicks: Weder in 27,5 noch in 29 Zoll erhältlich, auch kein vergleichbarer Reifen.
Für Allerweltstouren und die Stadt fahre ich die billigen und langlebigen IRC Trailbear: Gibt es weder für 27,5 noch für 29 Zoll, auch keine vergleichbaren Reifen.
Für Eis habe ich Spikes-Reifen: In 29 Zoll nur für zu viel Geld und in 27,5 noch gar nicht erhältlich.
Im Tiefschnee und im bodenlosen Matsch fahre ich Maxxis Swampthing hinten und Wetscream vorne: Weder für 27,5 noch für 29 Zoll erhältlich, auch nichts wirklich vergleichbares.

Mir hat noch keiner die elementaren Vorteile von 27,5 oder 29 Zoll erklären können, aber die Nachteile wie mangelnde Reifenauswahl und schwererer erster Gang liegen auf der Hand. Wenn es nur um ein spurstabileres Fahrverhalten geht: Das kann man mit längerem Radstand, längerem Nachlauf und flacherem Lenkwinkel auch bei 26 Zoll hinbekommen.


----------



## strohmi32 (3. März 2014)

Ich bin heute auch wieder von 29 Cube Aim auf ein 26 Zoll Cube Acid umgestiegen. Beim 29er haben sich immer die Speichen vom Hinterrad gelockert, ich wiege 110kg.
Im Bikeshop wo ich das  Cube Acid heute gekauft habe wurde mir gesagt das die Kunden lieber 26 Zoll fahren gerade bei den kleinen Rahmengrössen.


----------



## schoeppi (4. März 2014)

Naja, da hast du Not gegen Elend getauscht.

Die Probleme, die du hattest, liegen an der minderen Qualität bei Bikes dieser Preisklasse, nicht an der Laufradgrösse.

Das Acid in 26 Zoll gibts nicht mehr, ist ein 2013er Modell.

Von einem 650 EUR Rad wirst du auch nicht viel erwarten können. Auch nicht in 26 Zoll.


----------



## schoeppi (4. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nun ja
> 
> Ich hab gestern die BIKE 04/2014 aus dem Postkasten gezogen ... und das liest sich fast so, als begaenne man selbst in der 'Zentrale fuer unbegrenzte Konsumfoerderung' mit einem Umdenken ...
> Nicht dass jetzt einer glaubt, ich haette das Kaeseblatt abonniert, es gibt seit einiger Zeit jede dritte Ausgabe geschenkt ueber die DIMB
> ...



Und wo ist das Umdenken?
Bei den Einsteiger-Bikes gibts noch immer 26 Zoll, zumindest noch bei ein paar Versendern.
Das ist nicht neu.

Der Punkt ist, dass es keine oder kaum noch hochwertige 26er mehr gibt.
Darum geht es hier in dem Tread grundsätzlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinrich50 (4. März 2014)

Das Allerbeste an den neuen Laufradgrössen sind die absoluten Top-Occassionen in 26".


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> _.._.
> Ansonsten koennen sie mich gern haben wenn sie nix Gescheites auf den Markt bringen und nur versuchen, mit Gewalt inkompatible Aenderungen durchzudruecken
> 
> *Konsumverweigerung auch bei mir  *


Ja.

Solange es noch Ersatz bei Reifen, Felgen, Gabeln in 26" gibt, werde ich mein altes Bike fahren.
Die Hersteller wären schön blöd, wenn sie sich *diesen Markt* entgehen ließen...
Wenns der eine nicht herstellen oder damit handeln will, hol ich mir es mir eben vom anderen; die Marktwirtschaft und das Internet machens möglich.

Und falls doch mal der Rahmen selber nicht mehr will, dann gehts zum Rahmenbauer.
Ist mA sinnvoller, als irgendeinem "Trend" hinterher zu hecheln.


----------



## schoeppi (4. März 2014)

schnippo schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns das Philosophieren sparen, wenn es bereits fachlich korrekte Ausarbeitungen zu diesem Thema geben würde, die nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse zu Tage fördern. Ich habe aber bereits eine Vermutung, wieso das bisher nicht der Fall war.
> Wenn jemand soetwas haben sollte, bitte her damit.



Nun, das gibts in der Form wie du es haben willst wohl deshalb nicht weils völlig uninteressant ist.

Es ging, geht und wird niemals darum gehen wie sich die Laufradgrößen isoliert betrachtet verhalten, das ist absolut latte.

Es geht darum wie sich die Bikes fahren, das komplette Rad.

Und die Unterschiede sind völlig unstrittig.
Was man mehr mag oder weniger oder gar nicht ist dann jedem sein eigenes Ding.

So wie sich jeder entscheiden muss welche Art Bike er überhaupt möchte.

Du wirst auch keine wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitung finden wieviel Federweg der technisch sinnvollste ist.
Oder welche Übersetzung. Oder welches Rahmenmaterial.


----------



## GasMonkey (4. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Es geht darum wie sich die Bikes fahren, das komplette Rad.
> 
> Und die Unterschiede sind völlig unstrittig.



Bei 29" sind die Unterschiede völlig unstrittig, ja. Aber ich bleibe dabei, dass diese nicht so _signifikant positiv_ sind, wie es einem das Marketing der Hersteller weiß machen will.

650B erachte ich als völlig blödsinning. Absoluter hype train!


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> (...) Ist mA sinnvoller, als irgendeinem "Trend" hinterher zu hecheln.


Eigentlich® sollten ja die Mountainbiker die Trends setzen.

Allerdings ist es hier _(wie aber auch haeufig anderswo)_ anders: Die Industrie ueberlegt sich, was sie gerne verkaufen will _(naemlich gerne etwas mehr Bikes als Bedarf ist)_ und suggeriert immer wieder mal, dass das, was bisher der Standard war _(hier jetzt 26")_ heute doch keiner mehr fahren will, und dass bitte alle auf 650B umsteigen sollen - ausser sie wollen als ewiggestrig dastehen.
Natuerlich wollen die wenigsten als ewiggestrig dastehen, also knicken sie ein, verklopfen ihr eigentlich noch gutes 26er oder lassen es im Keller vergammeln, und kaufen neu in 650B.
Schon ist der Trend da, nur halt nicht so, wie er eigentlich sein sollte _(nachfragegesteuert)_, sondern eben marketinggesteuert. 

Beim Kaufverhalten benehmen sich die sonst so oberschlauen erwachsenen Leute gerne wie Dreijaehrige - glauben unkritisch alles was ihnen die Kindergartentante erzaehlt.


----------



## schoeppi (4. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Eigentlich® sollten ja die Mountainbiker die Trends setzen.




Warum?
Oder besser, wie sollte das denn gehen?

Ein Trend kann nur dann zum Trend werden wenn es die Ware auch gibt.
Also müssen die Hersteller zunächst mal was anbieten.
Da genügen ggf. auch ein paar kleine Hersteller.
Wenn der Kunde das annimmt und kauft, dann springen die großen drauf an um das Geschäft nicht zu verpassen.
Das Ganze bekommt Dynamik und es entsteht ein Trend.

Genau so ist es mit den 29er gelaufen.

Hätte die niemand gewollt als sie noch klein waren (um das mal so auszudrücken) wäre die Sache wieder ein geschlafen
ohne das die große Bikermasse das überhaupt gemerkt hätte.


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Warum?
> Oder besser, wie sollte das denn gehen?
> 
> Ein Trend kann nur dann zum Trend werden wenn es die Ware auch gibt. (...)


Nein. Man kann auch etwas nachfragen, was es noch nicht gibt.
Oder man kann es sich selber bauen.

Ich kenne einen, der hat sich in den 70er/fruehen 80er Jahren Packtaschen zum rechts und links einhaengen selber geschustert.
Vielleicht haben das mehr Leute gemacht, weiss ich nicht. Irgendwann kam dann jedenfalls Ortlieb um die Ecke und hat sowas in Serie gebaut. Aus wasserdichtem Material.
Weil die gemerkt haben: Hoppla, es besteht Bedarf nach tauglichen Gepaecktaschen: Wasserdicht und mit Befestigungssystem. 

Und so weiter.

Ich weiss nicht, ob irgendjemand bei den Bikelaeden nachgefragt hat, warum sie denn die MTBs nicht auf 584er Felgen umstellen. Waere mir neu


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2014)

Noch mal ganz prinzipiell erklaert:

Eigentlich gilt _(in einer Marktwirtschaft)_ das Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage.
Eigentlich sollte das angeboten werden, was auch nachgefragt wird.

In der Praxis laeuft es oft anders.
Es wird irgendetwas angeboten, was eigentlich kein Mensch braucht.
Dann wird intensiv Werbung dafuer gemacht, bis alle charakterschwachen Persoenlichkeiten _(bei weitem die Mehrzahl)_ 'umfallen' und das nachfragen, was eigentlich kein Mensch braucht.
*Dann erst* ist die Nachfrage da - der sogenannte 'Trend'.
Und jeder wird fuer doof und ewiggestrig erklaert, der sich dem Trend entgegenstellt.

Die 29er koennen das erste Szenario fuer sich in Anspruch nehmen.
Bei 650B lief es allerdings haargenau wie in zweitem Szenario beschrieben.
Ich hatte im Tour-Forum schon vor fuenf Jahren einen Thread zu dem Thema gestartet, klare Aussage damals: Braucht niemand. An diesen Tatsachen hat sich auch nix geaendert, nur das Marketing moechte einem gerne das Gegenteil weis machen.


----------



## schoeppi (4. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und jeder wird fuer doof und ewiggestrig erklaert, der sich dem Trend entgegenstellt.



Hast du wirklich Angst davor was andere vielleicht denken könnten wenn du weiterhin 26er fährst?
Hat denn schonmal jemand was gesagt in der Richtung?
Sowas wie: "Wassen mit dir, den Schuss nicht gehört oder warum fährst du immernoch so nen alten Eisenhaufen?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strohmi32 (4. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Naja, da hast du Not gegen Elend getauscht.
> 
> Die Probleme, die du hattest, liegen an der minderen Qualität bei Bikes dieser Preisklasse, nicht an der Laufradgrösse.
> 
> ...


Das Rad ist ein 2013 Modell der Preis lag im Bikeshop bei 849,-€, ich bekam es um 750,-€.
Ich fahre als Alltagsrad schon seit 10 Jahren 26 Zoll.


----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich Angst davor was andere vielleicht denken könnten wenn du weiterhin 26er fährst? (...)


Nein, da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen, ich bin eher *charakterstark* _(manche nennen das auch 'stur')_, und selbst wenn das andere denken wuerden - es waere mir egal  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## x-rossi (4. März 2014)

euer schubladendenken ödet schon extrem an.


----------



## vice-president (4. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nein. Man kann auch etwas nachfragen, was es noch nicht gibt.
> Oder man kann es sich selber bauen.
> 
> Ich kenne einen, der hat sich in den 70er/fruehen 80er Jahren Packtaschen zum rechts und links einhaengen selber geschustert.
> ...


ORTLIEB ist also einfach mal so auf den Trend mit den wasserdichten Packtaschen aufgesprungen???  
Wenn man wie du so überhaupt keine Ahnung hat sollte man besser nicht solche Weisheiten verbreiten.


----------



## vice-president (4. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Eigentlich gilt _(in einer Marktwirtschaft)_ das Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage.
> Eigentlich sollte das angeboten werden, was auch nachgefragt wird.
> 
> In der Praxis laeuft es oft anders.
> ...



Hast du eigentlich ein Mountainbike? Braucht kein Mensch!
Ein Auto? Computer? Telefon? Werkzeuge aus Eisen? .......


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> ORTLIEB ist also einfach mal so auf den Trend mit den wasserdichten Packtaschen aufgesprungen???


Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden, vermutlich infolge intellektueller Defizite  
Ortlieb hat erkannt, dass Bedarf besteht und diesen bedient.


vice-president schrieb:


> Wenn man wie du so überhaupt keine Ahnung hat sollte man besser nicht solche Weisheiten verbreiten.


Ja klar. Aber Du hast die Weisheit mit Loeffeln gefressen  

*PLONK*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowcostbiker (5. März 2014)

Gleiches wie die SUV. Kam kürzlich eine Statistik welche das enorme Anwachsen bzgl. Zulassungszahlen zeigte. Hochinteressant.

Es ist immer eine Verquickung mehrerer Faktoren, die Gier des Kapitalismus einerseits, oft zurecht als Motor des Fortschritts interpretiert in Kombination mit der Gier des Kunden nach Besitz gemischt mit menschlichen (primitiven oder freundlicher ausgedrückt alten und daher sehr starken/irrationalen) Emotionen welche sich im Wunsch nach Status welcher sich durch einen Besitz an mehr und/oder (vermeintlich) überlegenen Gütern ausdrückt.

Zurück zum SUV, dem Geländewagen für die Stadt. Er symbolisiert Macht durch Größe, Überlegenheit durch Höhe des Blicks dadurch einhergehend mit einem Gefühl der Sicherheit.
Das er ohne den emotionalen Faktor dem normalen Auto bezüglich PS/t, Verbrauch sowie Fahreigenschaften unterlegen ist blenden Menschen angesichts des dadurch erreichbaren "Wohlfühlfaktors" eben aus.

Wir sind eben zutiefst emotionale Wesen welche sich ihrer Denkvorgänge und deren Auslösern oft garnicht bewußt sind.
Da greift die Industrie mit der, inzwischen durch tiefe Einblicke in die Psyche möglichen und dadurch sehr stark manipulierenden, Werbewirtschaft durch Kommunikaton geschickt ein.
Das Problem an den 650B ist das der Industrie ein Auslösen des Besitzwunsches durch psychologische Beeinflußung nicht mehr genügt. Nein der Markt muss verknappt werden, was auch logisch ist da in einer begrenzten Welt nicht unbegrenzt Güter produziert werden können, zumindest nicht wirtschaftlich. Und auf diesen Zwang reagieren sogar gedrillte Menschen, welche auf ein Glück durch Konsum Schema eingeschworen sind, wiederrum wunderbar emotional - nämlich ablehnend.


----------



## vice-president (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden, #
> Ortlieb hat erkannt, dass Bedarf besteht und diesen bedient.
> 
> *PLONK*



Die Darstellung von Ortliebs Vorgehen in Deinem  "Beitrag" entspricht schlichtweg nicht den Tatsachen.


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2014)

strohmi32 schrieb:


> Das Rad ist ein 2013 Modell der Preis lag im Bikeshop bei 849,-€, ich bekam es um 750,-€.
> Ich fahre als Alltagsrad schon seit 10 Jahren 26 Zoll.



Na da hat sich der Händler aber gefreut.

Ein nicht mehr gebautes Vorjahresmodell mit 11,9% Nachlass verkauft, besser gings für ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## tombrider (5. März 2014)

Du weißt doch: 26er werden im Preis steigen, Angebot und Nachfrage!


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Eigentlich® sollten ja die Mountainbiker die Trends setzen.
> ...
> Natuerlich wollen die wenigsten als ewiggestrig dastehen, also knicken sie ein, verklopfen ihr eigentlich noch gutes 26er oder lassen es im Keller vergammeln, und kaufen neu in 650B.
> ....
> Beim Kaufverhalten benehmen sich die sonst so oberschlauen erwachsenen Leute gerne wie Dreijaehrige - glauben unkritisch alles was ihnen die Kindergartentante erzaehlt.


Als sog. Trendsetter würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen wollen; ich mach einfach daß, was ich für richtig halte...
funktioniert einigermaßen.

So gesehen ist MTB-Fahren auch "nur" eine Trendsportart, die von findigen Kapitalisten aus Amerika^^ hier herüber gebracht wurde und den Anfang der 90er Jahre höchst langweiligen Fahrradmarkt in D(nur Renn- oder Cityräder) aufmischte...
Das war damals wirklich etwas Neues, noch nie dagewesenes. 
Aber diese jetzigen Scheininnovationen mit z.B. integrierten Steuersätzen bei Stahlrahmen oder Pressfitinnenlager bringen mir als sog. "Endverbraucher" keine Vorteile.

Ob die zusätzliche Radgröße 650B sich durchsetzen wird, werden wir sehen.
Ich sehe für mich keinen Grund, zu wechseln. 


Die Geschichte mit Ortlieb ging in etwa so:
Bernd war in Schottland im Regen mit dem Rad unterwegs, voll durchnässt und sah die Planen der LKWs, von denen er nass gespritzt wurde, während die Ladung dort trocken blieb... und so setzte er sich dann wieder zu Hause selbst an die Nähmaschine und nähte sich Packtaschen aus LKW-Plane.
Die Taschen bewährten sich, andere wollten auch welche haben-
und so zog Bernd Ortlieb eben mal die Produktion von wasserdichten Fahrradtaschen hoch.
(Angaben ohne Gewehr


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. März 2014)

Fat-Bikes sind strenggenommen ja auch noch eine neue Radgröße, mit neuen Standarts bei Innenlager- und Naben-Breite.


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Als sog. Trendsetter würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen wollen; ich mach einfach daß, was ich für richtig halte...
> funktioniert einigermaßen. (...)


Aber genau das ist doch der Witz: Du machst das, was *Du* fuer richtig haeltst. Nicht das, was Dir irgendwer erzaehlt, dass _Du machen sollst_ weil es schliesslich '_der Trend ist_'.


Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die Taschen bewährten sich, andere wollten auch welche haben- (...)


Ja, zum Beispiel auch mein alter Bekannter, der sich zuvor seine Taschen selbst gebastelt hatte  
Und dann auch ich ... meine aeltesten Ortliebs sind jetzt bald 30 Jahre alt ...


----------



## tombrider (5. März 2014)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> Gleiches wie die SUV. Kam kürzlich eine Statistik welche das enorme Anwachsen bzgl. Zulassungszahlen zeigte. Hochinteressant.
> 
> Es ist immer eine Verquickung mehrerer Faktoren, die Gier des Kapitalismus einerseits, oft zurecht als Motor des Fortschritts interpretiert in Kombination mit der Gier des Kunden nach Besitz gemischt mit menschlichen (primitiven oder freundlicher ausgedrückt alten und daher sehr starken/irrationalen) Emotionen welche sich im Wunsch nach Status welcher sich durch einen Besitz an mehr und/oder (vermeintlich) überlegenen Gütern ausdrückt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, der Vergleich hinkt. Denn die von Dir genannten Vorteile (die mit den Nachteilen einhergehen) existieren wirklich, während die bei 27,5 gegenüber 26 Zoll so nicht erkennbar sind. Unserer Stadt ist schon mehrfach das Streusalz ausgegangen, und ich habe in Brandenburg zwischen Magdeburg und Berlin erlebt, wie die Autobahn im Schneefall verschwunden ist, bis nur noch die rechte Spur für normale PKW befahrbar war. Weil wirklich stundenlang kein Schneepflug kam. Da hätte ich mir auch ein SUV gewünscht. Bei den Nebenstraßen in Brandenburg sowieso. Und die höhere Sitzposition bringt wirklich mehr Überblick, auch das Einsteigen ist für ältere Leute leichter. Ein Auto für alles: Das ist doch nachvollziehbar.  Die SUVs werden übrigens keineswegs verstärkt in Städten zugelassen, die Zulassungsstatistik zeigt weder im Ruhrgebiet noch in Berlin irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten. Die "Hochburgen" der SUVs sind im Gegenteil tatsächlich die Gebirge. Klar KANN man im Urlaub im Bayerischen Wald bei Minus 24 Grad im Schneetreiben auch Schneeketten auf den Fronttriebler ziehen, anstatt einfach die Vorteile des Allrads zu nutzen, den man den allergrößten Teil des Jahres kaum braucht. Man KANN den Wohn- oder Pferdeanhänger auch mit Helfern von der matschigen Wiese schieben, anstatt ihn einfach anzuhängen und loszufahren. Man kann sich auch (wie ich) den Auspuff kaputt hauen, wenn der Schneepflug einen Wall vor das Auto geschoben hat. Billiger wäre es wohl gewesen, eine Schaufel zu organisieren und das inzwischen vereiste Zeug wegzumeißeln. Kann man alles. Muß man aber nicht...


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist doch der Witz: Du machst das, was *Du* fuer richtig haeltst. Nicht das, was Dir irgendwer erzaehlt, dass _Du machen sollst_ weil es schliesslich '_der Trend ist_'.



Hm, wo ist da die Erkenntnis?
JEDER, der sich mit der Materie ein bisschen auskennt macht was er für richtig hält. Völlig normal. Sind das damit alle Trendsetter?

Die, die sich nicht auskennen, lassen sich beraten.
Was auch sonst?
Was dann dabei heraus kommt hängt ganz stark davon ab wer sie berät.


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Fat-Bikes sind strenggenommen ja auch noch eine neue Radgröße, mit neuen Standards bei Innenlager- und Naben-Breite.


Das ist richtig, aber sie sind, genau wie 29er, eine zusaetzliche Bereicherung, und nicht , wie 650B, der Versuch, bisheriges Rollmaterial zu Technoschrott zu degradieren.
29er sind fuer (sehr) grosse Leute, Fatbikes zum Beispiel fuer Winter mit viel Schnee.

Dass Innenlager und Naben beim Fatbike neu dimensioniert werden, ist keine Willkuer, sondern unvermeidbar bei der grossen Reifenbreite. 
Ist halt so. _Das machen die nicht zum Spass  _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> 29er sind fuer (sehr) grosse Leute,



Soviel zum Thema Klischee, oder Vorurteile.


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hm, wo ist da die Erkenntnis?
> JEDER, der sich mit der Materie ein bisschen auskennt macht was er für richtig hält. Völlig normal. Sind das damit alle Trendsetter?


Das sind aber die wenigeren 


schoeppi schrieb:


> Die, die sich nicht auskennen (...)


sind bei weitem in der Ueberzahl


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Klischee, oder Vorurteile.


Ich denke, inzwischen hat sich herumgesprochen, dass es fuer 29er eine gewisse Mindestgroesse gibt, unter der es keinen rechten Sinn ergibt. 
Klar, die dogmatischen 29er Verfechter werden das nicht anerkennen, das ist mir schon klar.
Ich mit meinen 1.78m kann jedenfalls kein 29er fahren, da bekomme ich die Lenkerhoehe nicht geregelt _(=immer viel zu hoch)_


----------



## mueslimann (5. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde:

Wer sich über die 650B Sache aufregt, soll bitte auch nicht immer nach "Wirtschaftswachstum" als höchstem aller Ziele schreien.
Das von vielen als so heilig angesehen Wachstum kann nunmal zum großen Teil nur durch Obsoleszenz entstehen. Das Produkt in Benutzung "muss" also ersetzt werden; dies entweder weil es kaputt geht, verbraucht ist, oder weil man denkt, man bräuchte unbedingt das neue Modell, das so viel besser ist.

Die Bikebranche ist nun eben nicht mehr, wie Anfang der 90er, ein kleiner Haufen an Idealisten. Auch dort regieren mittlerweile die Regeln "unseres Marktes". Schön ist allerdings, dass es unter den Bikern noch Menschen gibt, die sich dagegen auflehnen.


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich mit meinen 1.78m kann jedenfalls kein 29er fahren, da bekomme ich die Lenkerhoehe nicht geregelt _(=immer viel zu hoch)_



Das ist aber etwas sehr individuelles, betrifft dich persönlich.
Deshalb pauschal von "sehr grossen" Leuten zu sprechen ist daher falsch.

Es gibt garantiert jede Menge Menschen deiner Körpergrösse die dein Problem nicht haben.


----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> 29er sind fuer (sehr) grosse Leute, ...


da gibt es wen, der mit 167 cm das 29er liebt.


----------



## nightwolf (5. März 2014)

Bei 29er, genauso wie z. B. auch bei Liegeraedern, gibt es halt die 'Missionare', die nix anderes gelten lassen wollen, und es gibt Leute, die sowas halt fahren, aber auch andere Fahrraeder besitzen / kennen / akzeptieren.

Ich bin in beiden Faellen eher bei den Letzteren - Was natuerlich Anfeindungen durch Erstere nach sich zieht 

Und daher ganz klar:

29er nur sinnvoll ab ~1.85m _(sonst Lenker zu hoch)_
Liegerad nur sinnvoll bei langer, flacher Strecke _(sonst zu teuer, normales Rad mind. genauso schnell, ...)_
Jeder kann natuerlich individuell fuer sich entscheiden, dass ihn die genannten Nachteile nicht stoeren  
Aber das heisst nicht, dass der, der diese Nachteile nicht bereit ist auszublenden, 'Vorurteile' haette


----------



## a-rs (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich mit meinen 1.78m kann jedenfalls kein 29er fahren, da bekomme ich die Lenkerhoehe nicht geregelt _(=immer viel zu hoch)_


Sehe ich abhängig vom Einsatzbereich.  Ich hab mit meinen 1.73 ein 29er HT und sehe das eher als robusten Trekker an. Da passt es. Wenn ich viel Sattelüberhöhung will, dann sollte man größer sein.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bei 29er, genauso wie z. B. auch bei Liegeraedern, gibt es halt die 'Missionare', die nix anderes gelten lassen wollen, und es gibt Leute, die sowas halt fahren, aber auch andere Fahrraeder besitzen / kennen / akzeptieren.
> 
> Ich bin in beiden Faellen eher bei den Letzteren - Was natuerlich Anfeindungen durch Erstere nach sich zieht
> 
> ...



Auch wenn dus dementierst, ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das du SEHR GROSSEN WERT darauf legst was andere denken!

Du sprichst in deinen Posts fast ständig von der Gefahr als "doof", "ewiggestrig" oder sonstwie eingestuft zu werden.
Oder jetzt von "Anfeindungen".

Was passiert dir denn da immer, woher kommt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (5. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bei 29er, genauso wie z. B. auch bei Liegeraedern, gibt es halt die 'Missionare', die nix anderes gelten lassen wollen, und es gibt Leute, die sowas halt fahren, aber auch andere Fahrraeder besitzen / kennen / akzeptieren.
> ...



Ich hatte die Missionarsstellung noch gar nicht mit Liegeradfahrern in Zusammenhang gebracht, aber jetzt wo Du es sagst...


----------



## agadir (5. März 2014)

Hallo,
aber es ist doch immerhin so, dass 29er am Vorbau höher sind. Z.B. beim Radon Slide 26/150 29/130, beides in 18":
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-9-0_id_25055_.htm#geo18
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-9-0_id_24903_.htm#geo18

Hier liegt der Wert  "Höhe Vorbau über Nabe" beim 29" 3,5cm über dem 26", vom Boden gerechnet  kommen dann noch 3cm durch den größeren 29" Reifenumfang dazu, d.h. über Boden ist der Vorbau bei sonst fast identischen Rahmenmaßen (Überstandshöhe, horz. Oberrohrlänge) um 6-7 höher.
Wenn ich das recht sehe, ist das Tretlager beim 26" auf Nabenhöhe, beim 29" 3,5cm darunter (was sich mit dem größeren Radumfang aufhebt), d.h. das Tretlager hat bei beiden Rädern die gleiche Höhe über Boden und damit ist auch die Sattelhöhe über Boden gleich.
Bleibt also, dass die Front in Bezug zum Sattel bzw. Sitzposition beim 29" 6-7cm höher liegt.
Oder habe ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler?

Stephan


----------



## lowcostbiker (5. März 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Vergleich hinkt....Kann man alles. Muß man aber nicht...



Ich erlaube mir zu kürzen.

Klar der Vergleich SUV hinkt. Ein SUV mit Allrad mag unbestreitbar seine Vorteile haben. Aber hier haben wir eine Entwicklung im Verkaufsverhalten welches (ein Mitforist nannte ein Mercedesmodell als "Vorreiter" bin da leider nicht allzu bewandert) vom Kunden ausging. Sprich er hat aus freien Stücken eine Entscheidung getroffen. Das die Industrie aufspringt und dieses dann natürlich unter Ausnutzung der zusätzlichen psychologischen Schönrederei ausnutzt, kein Problem.

Bei 650B läuft es anders, hier wird vorgegeben.

Konsumieren müssen wir alle, die Frage ist nur in wie weit wir die Deutungshoheit über den Sinn in neuen Produkten den Produzenten und davon beeinflußten Medien überlassen. Ich verfolge es interessiert wie diese Entwicklung unsere Bikes verändern wird und ob wir um den Kreis zu schließen, wie im Automobilsektor dereinst mit technisch hochkomplexen dem Laien nicht reparabel wirkenden Bikes rumfahren welche nur auf Pump kaufbar sind. Klingt jetzt böse pessimistisch, ganz so schlimm wird es aber wohl nicht werden.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. März 2014)

Meine Freundin ist neulich probe gefahren und fühlte sich mit ihren 1,70m auf nem 29er am wohlsten, das haben wir dann auch bestellt.

Die Lenkerhöhe kann man mit Spacern vom Fachhändler individuell anpassen lassen...
Von daher ist es nicht korrekt zu sagen, 29er seien nur für Leute über 1,85m.


----------



## GasMonkey (5. März 2014)

Für mich steht nach wie vor fest, dass 27,5" und 29" aus folgendem Grund eingeführt wurde: *Gewinnmaximierung*!

Das ist der heutige Zeitgeist. Überall muss möglichst viel *GEWINN *erzielt weden - egal wie. *Hauptsache Gewinn*.
Und das merkt man, wie ich finde, auch in unserer Szene in den letzten 2-3 Jahren sehr deutlich. 650B und 29"
sind doch praktisch das Paradebeispiel hierfür. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wird 26"-Laufrädern die Daseinsberechtigung
implizit und sukzessive durch die MTBs, die mittlerweile mindestens als 650B angeboten werden, abgeschrieben.

Die Nachteile, die diese neuen Laufradgrößen und Räder nun einmal haben, werden immer häufiger totgeschwiegen. Alles wird durch
den neuen heiligen Gral des übermächtigen Abrollverhaltens kompensiert. Das merkt man hier im IBC bei MTB-Tests als
auch bei den gängigen Fahrradzeitschriften. Aussagen wie "das 650B/29er ist überraschend agil", "fährt sich spritzig und
verspielt", "von Trägeit kaum eine Spur" liest man doch inzwischen fast überall. Die Nachteile, die einfach de facto bekannt
sind, werden mittlerweile nicht mehr genannt. Es wundert mich auch nicht. Die Bikerbravo ist schon seit Jahren dafür
bekannt, dass sie "Tests" wohlwollend positiver gestaltet.

Vor einigen Jahren war es ja auch "in", bei DH-Bikes ein kleineres Hinterrad zu verbauen ->24". Grund: Verringerung der
rotierenden Masse und bessere Beschleunigung. Klingt physikalisch zunächst einmal nachvollziehbar, aber unterschlagen wurde die Tatsache, dass der nennenswerte Effekt erst ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit eintritt, die, anders als beim MX, beim MTB gar nicht
gegeben ist. Gefeiert wurde dieser Unsinn vor allem von Specialized und vielen weiteren.

Und wie ist es heute? Wer das perfekte MTB haben möchte, der "mixt" einfach beide Laufradgrößen: Vorne 650B, hinten 26".
Oder noch unsinniger: Vorne 29" und hinten 650B.

*Hirnrissiger geht es kaum! Kritik? Fehlanzeige...*

Genauso unsinnig war die Entwicklung der "Air shift"-Schaltung. Brauchte kein Mensch, Nachteile waren mehr als
offensichtlich, aber wer etwas auf sich hielt, musste diese lächerliche Flasche verbauen!

Was mich noch mehr wundert: Wurden die neuen Laufradgrößen mal meßbaren Tests unterzogen wie es in der
Automobilbranche Gang und Gäbe ist? Bevor ein Reifen oder eine neue Felge auf den Markt gebracht wird, die
vermutlich tatsächliche Vorteile in sich birgt, wird getestet, gemessen, ausgewertet, wieder getestet, gemessen und
ausgewertet. Alles nach üblichen wissenschaftliche Standards (Stichwort: reproduzierbar).

Und wie verhält es sich bei 650B und 29"? Es wird *behauptet*! Es werden einfach Vergleiche herangezogen,
die andere Faktoren ausblenden. Unterschiedliche Rahmengeometrien, Gewichte, Komponenten. Stattdessen wird
einfach behauptet, 650B und 29" sind besser als 26". Sie rollen besser ab. Ajaaa...

Wenn man diese "*Logik*" noch weiter spinnen möchte, behaupten viele, _obwohl sie noch nie richtig DH gefahren sind_...,
dass man auch im DH-Sport mindestens 650B benötigt...

...und das heutige messerscharfe Maketing hat die Aufgabe, alles mögliche aus dem Repertoire zu ziehen, ungeachtet jeglicher
Fakten, die neuen "Standards" festzulegen, damit die beschriebene Gewinnmaximierung sichergestellt wird...


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2014)

agadir schrieb:


> Bleibt also, dass die Front in Bezug zum Sattel bzw. Sitzposition beim 29" 6-7cm höher liegt.
> Oder habe ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Stephan



Nein, hast du nicht.

Aber das muss ja nicht so bleiben.
Wen es stört ergreift die üblichen Maßnahmen:
-Vorbau negativ montieren
-Spacer raus
-flacherer Lenker

wenns immernoch nicht reicht gibts zum Beispiel den Syntace Flatforce Vorbau und den Ritchey WCS Trail Lenker der
auch negativ montiert werden kann.

Wenn man alles zusammen macht ist das Ding vermutlich so flach wie ein reinrassiges XC-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Das merkt man hier im IBC bei MTB-Tests als
> auch bei den gängigen Fahrradzeitschriften. Aussagen wie "das 650B/29er ist überraschend agil", "fährt sich spritzig und
> verspielt", "von Trägeit kaum eine Spur" liest man doch inzwischen fast überall.



Vielleicht einfach deshalb weils stimmt? 

@RetroRider : du hast das schon zig mal vorgerechnet, ich frag trotzdem nochmal:
eine 28 Zoll Felge mit einem 23mm Rennradreifen ist nicht oder nur wenig Grösser als ein
26 Zoll Rad mit MTB-Bereifung, richtig?
Heisst ich bekomme sowas in einen 26 Zoll-Rahmen eingebaut?


----------



## GasMonkey (5. März 2014)




----------



## Heinrich50 (5. März 2014)

Eine Zeit lang fuhren doch die meisten Triathlet/innen auf 26" Rädern. Heute praktisch alle wieder auf 28". Was war denn damals die Erklärung? Kann sich noch jemand erinnern?


----------



## EinsRakete (5. März 2014)

Wenn man den kompletten Beitrag verfolgt, denkt man wirlich die Erde muss stillstehen.
Die Kunden für die Laufradgrößen sind doch für alle Bereiche vorhanden, ergo werden wohl auch weiterhin Teile dafür angeboten. 

Ich fahre zwar auch 26", habe mich aber nur des guten Angebotes wegen, gegen das 29" entschieden. Vom Fahren und für meine Zwecke wäre es ideal gewesen und ich bin vorher auch 26" gefahren.

Nur sollten manche ihre Meinungsmache hier überdenken, ich bin mit 174cm nicht der Riese und habe super auf dem 29" gesessen.
Wie viele andere Nichtgroße auch.
Außerdem warum soll die Industrie dafür verteufelt werden, dass sie Geld verdienen will.
Wer das auf die böse Marktwirtschaft schiebt ist früher auch auf den Trick mit den kleinen Laufrädern und den Federgabel aufgesessen.


Zudem Undercut, Schlaghosen, Röhrenjeans waren nicht nur einmal modern.


----------



## Edged (5. März 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Sehe ich abhängig vom Einsatzbereich.  Ich hab mit meinen 1.73 ein 29er HT und sehe das eher als robusten Trekker an. Da passt es. *Wenn ich viel Sattelüberhöhung will, dann sollte man größer sein.*


Also, 'ne Handbreit sollte schon Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt sein. Wenn nicht, klemmt man sich öfter den Sack, als der Holdesten lieb ist ... 

Gilt natürlich ausschließlich für artgerechten MTB-Einsatz. ^^


----------



## 4mate (5. März 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> *Wenn man den kompletten Beitrag *[Thread]* verfolgt, denkt man wirlich die Erde muss stillstehen.*


----------



## Deleted 283729 (5. März 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Für mich steht nach wie vor fest, dass 27,5" und 29" aus folgendem Grund eingeführt wurde: *Gewinnmaximierung*!
> 
> Das ist der heutige Zeitgeist. Überall muss möglichst viel *GEWINN *erzielt weden - egal wie. *Hauptsache Gewinn*.
> Und das merkt man, wie ich finde, auch in unserer Szene in den letzten 2-3 Jahren sehr deutlich. 650B und 29"
> ...



Interessant finde ich immer wieder wie sich manche hier in totale Gegensätze verstricken. Der von mir Zitierte behauptet, ein 24 Zoll Hinterrad ist genauso agil und wendig wie ein 26 Zoll HR, obwohl letzteres doch deutlich größer ist. Wenn aber die Radgröße aber von 26 Zoll aus etwas vergrößert, wird es träger?!   Hängt es nicht vielmehr von der generellen Konstruktion und Geometrie ab als von einer Radgröße alleine? Ein scheiß Rad kann man in 26 als auch in 29 konstruieren.


----------



## corra (5. März 2014)

24 - 26 - 29 nimms mal in die hand ambesten ein vorderrad , lass nen kumpel drehen und versuche lenkbewegungen zu machen dann wird dir einiges klar


----------



## Deleted 283729 (5. März 2014)

Ich versteh schon dass die Laufräder sich prinzipiell anders verhalten. Rest siehe Vorpost.


----------



## GasMonkey (5. März 2014)

hellford89 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich immer wieder wie sich manche hier in totale Gegensätze verstricken. Der von mir Zitierte behauptet, ein 24 Zoll Hinterrad ist genauso agil und wendig wie ein 26 Zoll HR, obwohl letzteres doch deutlich größer ist.





Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Vielleicht liest Du Dir das noch einmal genau durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283729 (5. März 2014)

> 24". Grund: Verringerung der
> rotierenden Masse und bessere Beschleunigung.





> Gefeiert wurde dieser Unsinn vor allem von Specialized und vielen weiteren.



Um diese Wortklauberei zu vervollständigen: du hast zwar von der Beschleunigung geschrieben, die rotierende Masse hat auch Einfluss auf die Agilität. 

Mir ist das wurscht. Ich will niemanden bekehren.


----------



## GasMonkey (5. März 2014)

Oh Mann...



> Vor einigen Jahren war es ja auch "in", bei DH-Bikes ein kleineres Hinterrad zu verbauen -> 24". Grund: Verringerung der
> rotierenden Masse und bessere Beschleunigung. Klingt physikalisch zunächst einmal nachvollziehbar, aber unterschlagen wurde die Tatsache, dass der nennenswerte Effekt erst ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit eintritt, die, anders als beim MX, beim MTB gar nicht
> gegeben ist.


----------



## Deleted 283729 (5. März 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Oh Mann...



Du sagst es!  Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## RetroRider (5. März 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Fat-Bikes sind strenggenommen ja auch noch eine neue Radgröße, mit neuen Standarts bei Innenlager- und Naben-Breite.


Felgenbreite nicht zu vergessen. Wenn die Felge nicht halb sondern doppelt so breit wie der Reifen ist, hilft der richtige Reifensitzdurchmesser auch nicht.



mueslimann schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde:
> 
> Wer sich über die 650B Sache aufregt, soll bitte auch nicht immer nach "Wirtschaftswachstum" als höchstem aller Ziele schreien.
> [...]


Wir haben uns doch schon die größten Feinde des Wirtschaftswachstums (auf der Handlungsebene, nicht auf der rhetorischen Ebene) zur Regierung gewählt.
Aber wenn wir schon auf die Natur *********, müssen wir trotzdem irgendwann wegen der Rohstoffverknappung unsere Wirtschaft nachhaltiger gestalten. Und das geht nun mal nicht ohne Investitionen (="Wirtschaftswachstum").



schoeppi schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach deshalb weils stimmt?
> 
> @RetroRider : du hast das schon zig mal vorgerechnet, ich frag trotzdem nochmal:
> eine 28 Zoll Felge mit einem 23mm Rennradreifen ist nicht oder nur wenig Grösser als ein
> ...


Eine 28 Zoll Felge gibt's nicht. Du meinst wahrscheinlich eine 622 mm Felge.
622mm + 2*23mm = 668mm
668mm = 26,2992126 internationale Zoll = 28 umgangssprachliche Zoll = 26 umgangssprachliche Zoll
622mm = 24,48818898 internationale Zoll = 28 umgangssprachliche Zoll
Welche tatsächliche Radgröße mit einer umgangssprachlichen Zollangabe gemeint ist, wissen selbst Eingeweihte nur wenn sie den Kontext kennen.
Hier mal eine Übersicht der tatsächlichen Reifengrößen. Wie du siehst, hat ein 25mm-Reifen auf einer 622mm-Felge den gleichen Außendurchmesser wie ein 2.25"-Reifen auf einer 559mm-Felge.


----------



## Laidt (5. März 2014)

Lustig zu verfolgen :
Es sind im ganzen Fred ca. 7 Leute die ums verrecken nix ausser 26" akzeptieren .

Und mal davon abgesehen : Wenn die Amis , die Kanadier und sonst wer die neuen LRgrößen annehmen - wieso sollten Hersteller sich dann wegen den paar Hanzel hier in klein D (und hier im Forum) dieses Geschäft entgehen lassen ?

Ach so - stimmt ... sind ja alles *Ingenieure *- besonders hier in D - und die Elite der Ingenieure sitzt vorm PC hier im Fred ...^^


Feuer frei :


----------



## RetroRider (5. März 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Lustig zu verfolgen :
> Es sind im ganzen Fred ca. 7 Leute die ums verrecken nix ausser 26" akzeptieren .
> [...]


Und die fahren wahrscheinlich Alle 26.5" statt 26".


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2014)

alberner schwachsinn hier! jetzt lese ich schon, dass 29er nachteile haben sollen, welche totgeschwiegen werden würden. welche sollen dass denn sein? als ich vom 26er zum 29er gewechselt bin, gab es nur noch breites grinsen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. März 2014)

Jaja, blabla, der eine findet 29er total toll, der andere besteht auf 'seiner' alten Laufradgröße usw.
Nochmal, mir ist das alles egal, jeder soll fahren, was ihm am besten gefällt.
Ich persönlich möchte jedoch weiterhin die Wahl haben, das ist alles.


----------



## zichl (6. März 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> alberner schwachsinn hier! jetzt lese ich schon, dass 29er nachteile haben sollen, welche totgeschwiegen werden würden. welche sollen dass denn sein? als ich vom 26er zum 29er gewechselt bin, gab es nur noch breites grinsen.


Selbstverständlich hat 29" Nachteile welche gerne von der Industrie totgeschwiegen werden, sowie Vorteile die natürlich extrem gepusht werden. Bei 26" Zoll verhält es sich derzeit natürlich umgekehrt. Aber das ist nun einmal Marktwirtschaft und überall so, egal ob Autos smartphones usw. 

Wenn es bei dir perfekt ist und du nur Vorteile spürst ist das schön für dich aber kein Beweis dafür dass 29" keinerlei Nachteile zu 26" hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Übersicht der tatsächlichen Reifengrößen. Wie du siehst, hat ein 25mm-Reifen auf einer 622mm-Felge den gleichen Außendurchmesser wie ein 2.25"-Reifen auf einer 559mm-Felge.




Äh, ja. 

Also müsste der LRS rein passen.
Danke!

In dem Zusammenhang gleich noch eine Frage, wenn auch Off-Topic.
Wenn ich auf einer Felge keine Angabe bezügl. des max. Luftdrucks finde, wieviel kann man machen, was wäre den üblich (wenn man das so sagen kann)?


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2014)

Richte Dich nach Herstellerempfehlungen anderer Felgen gleichen Einsatzzwecks und Gewichts.


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

Ach herrje, wo finde ich denn sowas?


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. März 2014)

Im Internet?


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2014)

Du gehst bei einem größeren Versender auf die Seite, suchst ein paar vergleichbare Felgen heraus und gehst dann auf die Seiten der Hersteller.


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

So einfach ist es leider nicht.

Das sind Bontrager Laufräder, OEM Ware.
Daher ist das ein ziemlicher Schuss in die Luft die mir irgend einem anderen Hersteller zu vergleichen.
Ich hab ja keine Ahnung oder Hinweis womit ich sinnvoll vergleichen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> alberner schwachsinn hier! jetzt lese ich schon, dass 29er nachteile haben sollen, welche totgeschwiegen werden würden. welche sollen dass denn sein? (...)


Nur zwei ganz kurze Beispiele:

Bei gleichem Technik- / Geldeinsatz hoeheres Gewicht
Sperriges Rad, das sich entsprechend schlechter in Auto / Zug / Fahrradkeller unterbringen laesst
Es muss ja fuer Dich nicht relevant sein, aber vielleicht fuer andere. 

Aber klar: Was Du nicht kennst, ist 'alberner Schwachsinn'


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nur zwei ganz kurze Beispiele:
> 
> Bei gleichem Technik- / Geldeinsatz hoeheres Gewicht
> *Sperriges Rad, das sich entsprechend schlechter in Auto* / Zug / Fahrradkeller unterbringen laesst
> ...



Das stimmt!!

Drum habe ich das Auto den Bikes angepasst!


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> (...) Wenn ich auf einer Felge keine Angabe bezügl. des max. Luftdrucks finde, wieviel kann man machen, was wäre den üblich (wenn man das so sagen kann)?


Ich hab noch nie eine Luftdruckangabe auf einer *Felge* gesehen. Immer nur auf dem *Reifen*


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

Oh, das gibts oft, jedenfalls bei Markenware.
Bei DT Swiss steht das immer drauf, FRM BOR, NoTubes usw.
Und meisst ist der erlaubte Druck deutlich niedriger als das was auf dem Reifen steht, häufig 4 Bar.
Für die Nutzung mit MTB Reifen eher egal, macht ja keiner.
Aber für mein Vorhaben dann doch wichtig.

Und bei den einfachen Bontrager steht eben gerade mal nichts drauf.


----------



## Zaskar01 (6. März 2014)

Felgen haben die auch. ZTR Flow max. 3,5 oder 4,0 bar. Steht bei den Herstellern bzw. in den Datenblättern. Bei der Flow meine ich sogar auf dem Decal (Ich hab die entfernt, daher bin ich nicht so 100% sicher)

Und ich kann dir versichern, bei 5,00 - 7,00 bar kurzfristig (Man sollte halt nicht telefonieren und den Kompressor bedienen) ist mir die Felge und die Decke um die Ohren geflogen, konnte gar nicht so schnell auf minus drücken.

@ schoeppi

Frag mal im Laufrad-Sub bzw. den Felix. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, wo die Bontrager gerfertigt werden. Könnte auch Garbel oder Schnellerpfeil gewesen sein.


----------



## dickerbert (6. März 2014)

Im MTB Bereich wirst du wohl kaum einen Druck erreichen, der selbst die billigste Felge zum Zerbersten bringt. Zumindest wäre es Unsinn, einen MTB Reifen mit 8 bar aufzupumpen.
Falls du deinen RR-LRS in dein Bike packen willst, gucke erstmal ob die Einbaubreiten der Nahen passen. Eine RR-Felge sollte man mindestens mit 8 bar aufpumpen können, mehr halte ich auch nicht für nötig.


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Oh, das gibts oft, jedenfalls bei Markenware. (...)


OK, ich muss sagen, ich hab auch noch nie auf einer Felge danach gesucht. Mir reichte immer die Angabe auf dem Reifen.
Und ausser beim bereits erwaehnten versehentlichen Kompressor-Dauerlauf ist mir auch noch nix um die Ohren geflogen


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

@dickerbert: ich will was anderes machen: ich will einen 29er LRS mit 25mm RR Reifen ausrüsten und das Ganze dann in ein 26 Zoll Bike einbauen.
Von der Höhe her müsste das gehen, von der Nabenbreite auch. Und die Disc-Geschichte geht auch.

Das ein MTB Reifen keine 8 Bar verträgt ist klar.
Und das eine RR Felge das abkann auch.

Aber es geht wie gesagt um die Kombination MTB Felge und RR Reifen.


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2014)

Ich denke nicht, daß Du dafür eine Herstellerangabe finden wirst. Ich denke aber auch nicht, daß das ein Problem ist. Denn für die Felge ist nicht der absolute Druck im Reifen wichtig, sondern mit wie viel Kraft sie gespreizt wird. Da Druck Kraft pro Fläche ist, bedeutet gleicher Druck bei einer entsprechend größeren Fläche entsprechend mehr Kraft. Das ganze nennt sich dann "Kesseldruck". Wenn Du einen Rennrad-Faltreifen und einen MTB-Faltreifen flach nebeneinanderlegst, wird der Unterschied sehr deutlich. Die Hersteller geben darum sehr oft nicht EINEN Maximaldruck vor, sondern nach Reifengrößen gestaffelt. 8 Bar in einem Rennradreifen mit 25mm Durchmesser sind für die Felgenflanken weniger Krafteinwirkung als 4 Bar in einem Reifen mit 60mm Durchmesser.


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

Danke! 

Damit kann ich was anfangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (6. März 2014)

MtB Felge mit RR und 8,00 bar geht nicht. Ist doch egal, ob du einen MtB - Reifen oder einen R-Reifen betrachtest. Die 8,00 bar kann die Felge nicht ab, auch wenn es der Reifen verträgt.

Jedoch wie gesagt ruf mal Felix an, oder pm an Garbelk oder Schnellerpfeil. bzw. im Laufradsu gefragt. Da sitzen die Experten, welcher dir eventuell eine passende Kombination nennen können.

Edit :

Das mit dem Kesseldruck klingt plausibel. Und ich bin zu langsam.


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2014)

Wie gesagt: Mama Google hilft. Siehe z.B. die Empfehlungen von Mavic auf Seite 23 in folgendem PDF:
http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/docs/themes/2_16.pdf

Demnach wären für die Felge bei einem 25mm-Reifen 9 Bar kein Problem (für den Reifen vielleicht schon eher), während ein 2,5-Zöller (63mm) aus genannten Gründen nur 3 Bar haben darf, auch wenn der Reifen möglicherweise für mehr zugelassen ist.


----------



## RetroRider (6. März 2014)

Ich find's erstaunlich, daß selbst gestandene Radsport-Enthusiasten ständig auf die Idee kommen, den Reifendruck unabhängig von der Reifenbreite zu betrachten. Das ist ein ziemlich grober Fehler.


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2014)

Ich könnt jetzt noch ein wenig klugscheißen, daß das Verhältnis in Wirklichkeit nicht ganz linear ist. Denn ein fetter Reifen läuft relativ schräg von der Felge weg, während ein schmaler vergleichsweise senkrecht aus der Felge geht. Dadurch wird der Spreizeffekt bei fetten Reifen noch größer. Tu ich aber natürlich nicht.   
Ohne zu wissen, um was für eine Felge es sich handelt, kann man ohnehin nur grobe Vergleichswerte geben. Die Mavic-Angaben für die bekanntlich nicht gerade soliden Laufräder sollten zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt liefern.


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2014)

Also für mich ist das ausreichend so, muss ja keine Wissenschaft draus werden.
An sich wollte ich nur verhindern das mir die Felge um die Ohren fliegt wenn ich da MTB unübliche 6 Bar oder sowas drauf gebe.
Und das wird sie wohl nicht nach den Infos hier.


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2014)

Ich hatte auch schon mal Reifen in 32-559 auf dem MTB, Slicks, mit 6-7 bar drin.
Hab mir weder Gedanken darueber gemacht noch war es ein Problem. 
Waren damals irgendwelche 'normalen' Mavic Felgen, 517er oder so.


----------



## Cityracer (6. März 2014)

scheinbar gibts für 26er HTs doch mehr Nachfrage als gedacht....:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-8-0-SE_id_26430_.htm

beachtlich...


anonsten frage ich mich bei manchen Beiträgen hier, wie mache Fahrrad- bzw. MTB fahren, wenn jemand mit 1,67m Körpergröße nen 29er als das höchste der Gefühle empfindet....echt, da hat die Marketingindustrie ganze Arbeit geleistet... kopfkratz


----------



## client (6. März 2014)

Alleine die Tatsache, dass dieses Thema unaufhörlich hier weiter diskutiert wird zeigt wie stark die Laufradgrößen polarisieren.
Und wie unsachlich und unseriös die Werbung versucht eine breite 26" MTBler-Fan-Gemeinde in die Ecke der Rückständigkeit zu drängen, kann wohl kaum jemand leugnen.
In einem solchen Geschäftsklima ist es für viele Kaufinteressenten sehr schwer sich eine eigenen Meinung zu bilden und die Testfahrten auf den verschieden großen Bikes sachlich einzuordnen. Und deshalb hat die Bike- Industrie bei der Kaufauswahl einfach nachgeholfen, indem sie die mögliche Ablehnung der 29" Bikes dadurch ausgeschlossen hat, dass 26" MTBs faktisch eingestellt wurden, zumindest in einer Preisklasse, die eine häufige Geländerennteilnahme länger überlebt. Im Segment der Leichtbaubikes gibt es für den cc- Einsatz eigentlich keine 26" Rahmen mehr zu kaufen.
Das erinnert mich doch massiv an das Glühbirnenverbot, dessen Sinn sich bei ernsthafter Betrachtung als großer Unsinn herausstellt.

Ich kann derzeit eine sehr interessante Beobachtung bei meinem Sohn machen, die mich an den Vergleich zwischen 26" / 29" MTBs erinnert.
Mein Sohn fährt seit etwas mehr als 2,5 Jahren Tretrad.
Drei Räder darf er sein eigen nennen. Ein 12" Laufrad, ein 16" Kinder- MTB und ein 20" Kinder- MTB. Alle vom selben Hersteller. Die Geometrie vom 16" und 20" sind fast gleich, nur die Federgabel am 20" Rad hebt die Front etwas hoch. Mein Sohn hat eine Körpergröße erreicht, die es ihm ermöglicht mit beiden Treträder gut fahren zu können. Der Abstand Sattel/ Lenker und die Höhe Sattel/Pedale ist bei beiden Rädern gleich. Nur der Lenker ist, Trendtypisch am neueren 20" Rad extrem breit (haben ihn aber schon deutlich gekürzt).
Da er mit beiden Rädern fährt, häufig sogar im direkten Wechsel hintereinander (10 Min mit dem einen und dann wieder mit dem anderen Rad), fällt mir dabei sofort auf, wie spielerisch er mit dem kleineren Rad fährt, selbst über leichte Wurzelstrecken im Wald. Er wirkt darauf sehr entspannt und hat das Rad perfekt unter Kontrolle. Wenn er die selbe Strecke auf dem größeren Rad zurücklegt, dann erkennt jeder sofort, wie stark er arbeiten muß, um dass trägere und schwere Rad zu kontrollieren, obwohl die größeren Räder eigentlich besser über die Wurzeln abrollen (sollten?!) und zusätzlich die Federgabel am neuen Rad grobe Schläge minimiert.
Das prozentuale Mehrgewicht des 20" Bike im Verhältnis zu 16" MTB entspricht in etwa dem Verhältnis, welches ich zwischen 29" und 26" (gleiche Highend- Liga) für mich ermittelt habe.
Lustiger Weise hat mein Sohn aber den gleichen Reflex, wie viele andere (29" Käufer) Biker auch, er will nun lieber mit dem neuen Rad fahren.
Das, was ich bei meinem Sohn sehen, genau das habe ich selbst bei mehreren Testfahrtvergleichen zwischen meinem 26" und diversen 29" MTBs (selbe Preis- und Einsatzklasse) erlebt.
Ich fühle mich auf dem 26" MTB einfach viel, viel wohler als auf allen getesteten 29" MTBs. Und ich habe die Testfahrten auch nach mehren Monaten wiederholt und dennoch erzeugte der Selbsttest immer die selben Gefühle der Ablehnung.
Ich werde kein 29" MTB kaufen.


----------



## Ducsasch (6. März 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> scheinbar gibts für 26er HTs doch mehr Nachfrage als gedacht....:
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-8-0-SE_id_26430_.htm
> 
> ...



Schickes Teil, ich kaufe zwar keine fertigen Räder von der Stange, aber für den Preis wäre es mit etwas mehr Federweg ganz weit vorn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (6. März 2014)

client schrieb:


> [...]
> Das erinnert mich doch massiv an das Glühbirnenverbot, dessen Sinn sich bei ernsthafter Betrachtung als großer Unsinn herausstellt.
> [...]


Daß nationale Parteien unpopuläre Entscheidungen Brüssel auf's Auge drücken, ist bekannt. Hinterher tut der schwarze Horst dann so, als wäre er dagegen, obwohl er es selber getan hätte, wenn es nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben hätte, den schwarzen Peter nach Brüssel zu schieben.
Bei den Glühbirnen und ähnlichen Gesetzen habe ich einen Verdacht: die Lobbyisten-verseuchte EU-Kommission gestaltet den Umweltschutz absichtlich so, daß er Widerstand hervorruft. Vorsätzlicher Dilettantismus.
Das würde bedeuten: 27.5" hat in Wirklichkeit die Aufgabe, das 29"-Marketing zu torpedieren. Aber vielleicht ist das auch etwas überinterpretiert...


----------



## agadir (6. März 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> scheinbar gibts für 26er HTs doch mehr Nachfrage als gedacht....:
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-8-0-SE_id_26430_.htm
> 
> ...



Auch bei Canyon ist das 26" AL+ schon so gut (aus-) verkauft, dass man nun auch das "schweizer" Modell (Schriftzug "Nerve" statt "Canyon" wg. Namensrechte-Problem) in D anbietet ...
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/nerve-al-plus.html

Ciao
Stephan


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Wenn es bei dir perfekt ist und du nur Vorteile spürst ist das schön für dich aber kein Beweis dafür dass 29" keinerlei Nachteile zu 26" hat.


seit wann hat die objektivität oberhand über die subjektivität, wenn es um den spaß geht? spaß ist nicht messbar. die von euch aufgezählten nachteile sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nur zwei ganz kurze Beispiele:
> 
> Bei gleichem Technik- / Geldeinsatz hoeheres Gewicht
> Sperriges Rad, das sich entsprechend schlechter in Auto / Zug / Fahrradkeller unterbringen laesst
> ...


ja wenn dir das gewicht zu hoch ist, dann trainier halt anständig. gehörst du zur shuttle-fraktion? und weder mit auto, zug oder keller gibts hier probleme. die räder wurden schon seit jeher ausgebaut und separat verstaut.

stell dich nicht so an, kollege.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2014)

Tja --- alles Mutmaßungen --- wie x&90% aller Beiträge hier 

Gut, dass der Frühling langsam richtig an der Tür kloppt --- zieht sicher auch die hardgesotteneren Nerds weg vom Thread-Spotting hin zum Trail-Spotting


----------



## Samplidude (6. März 2014)

Ich kann weder das derbe Marketing für 29er und 27.5er befürworten, noch den krassen Antihype den einige so an den Tag legen. Nur weil 29er aggressiv vermarkt werden, ist es doch nicht automatisch kompletter Unsinn?
Beim kürzlichen Radkauf habe ich beide Größen (26 / 29) an verschiedenen Rädern ausprobiert: an einem günstigen Bulls (unter CH3) waren die 26er viel zu nervös, während sich der verstärkte Geradeauslauf beim 29er positiv bemerkbar machte. Bei den Radon ZR Team Hardtails fühlte sich das 29er Modell viel zu träge und stelzig an. Da hat sich das flinke 26er für mich besser angefühlt, und das ist letzlich auch über die Kassentheke gewandert. 27.5 Räder gab es in meinem Preisbereich leider nicht in großer Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2014)

Doppelpost wegen Pseudo-Fehlermeldung, danke Forendesign...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. März 2014)

29 Zoll hat sich über die letzten Jahre stetig entwickelt. Krass-derbes Marketing trifft es vielmehr ausschließlich bei den 650B.


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> (...) stell dich nicht so an, kollege.


Ich glaube, der einzige, der sich hier anstellt, bist Du.
Du schreibst hier einen Beitrag nach dem anderen im Tonfall _'wer kein 29er faehrt ist doof'_

Akzeptier halt einfach, dass es auch Leute gibt, die *kein* 29er wollen / brauchen.


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der einzige, der sich hier anstellt, bist Du.
> Du schreibst hier einen Beitrag nach dem anderen im Tonfall _'wer kein 29er faehrt ist doof'_
> 
> Akzeptier halt einfach, dass es auch Leute gibt, die *kein* 29er wollen / brauchen.


da ich während des tippens nicht laut mitspreche, verstehe ich nicht, wie auf einen bestimmten tonfall kommst. ohne smileys scheinen hier aber noch andere die getippten inhalte nicht deuten zu können.

und dreh mir auch bitte nicht die worte auf dem bildschirm um. ich darf zitieren:


x-rossi schrieb:


> *26" 27,5" 29"*
> 
> kauf doch, was dir gefällt!


ich akzeptiere also alles! nur keine polemischen behauptungen.


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da ich während des tippens nicht laut mitspreche, verstehe ich nicht, wie auf einen bestimmten tonfall kommst. ohne smileys scheinen hier aber noch andere die getippten inhalte nicht deuten zu können. (...)


Allein schon diese ewige Kleinschreiberei wirkt fuer mich hingerotzt und respektlos.  

Fuer weitere Diskussion ist mir jetzt echt die Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Laidt (6. März 2014)

Ich war heute biken , und Ihr ?
War total geil !
Erst mit meinem 26" , dann ne länger Runde auf meinem 650B !

Total geil .
Wie einfach doch das Leben sein kann ...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. März 2014)

Und mit dem 650B warst du viel schneller.


----------



## EinsRakete (7. März 2014)

client schrieb:


> Das, was ich bei meinem Sohn sehen, genau das habe ich selbst bei mehreren Testfahrtvergleichen zwischen meinem 26" und diversen 29" MTBs (selbe Preis- und Einsatzklasse) erlebt.
> .




Komischerweise habe ich beim meinem Sohn genau das Gegenteil beobachtet, als er von 12" auf 16" umgestiegen ist, war es problemlos und er fuhr mit dem 16" viel sicherer, als auf dem 12". Mit dem kleinen Rad ist er rumgeeiert und eine Nummer größer war es ein ganz anderes fahren.

Kann es sein, dass dein Sohn einfach noch eine Nummer zu klein für das große Rad ist? Und ich habe bemerkt, dass 26" auch nicht gleich 26" ist, komischerweise fährt sich jeder Hersteller ein wenig anders.

Ich finde den Umkehrschluss kann man nicht ziehen, der Vergleich hinkt doch sehr.




Was für ein Scheibe war die Welt eigentlich früher, 26" oder 29" ?

Fahrt doch einfach das, was euch Spass macht und lasst die Anderen fahren was sie wollen.
Oder pöbelt ihr jeden Twentyninerfahrer an, der an euch vorbeifährt?


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. März 2014)

Wir strafen sie mit diversen 26" gegen 29" Threads im Forum, ansonsten mit Nichtachtung und Schweigen.


----------



## schoeppi (7. März 2014)

client schrieb:


> fällt mir dabei sofort auf, wie spielerisch er mit dem kleineren Rad fährt, selbst über leichte Wurzelstrecken im Wald. Er wirkt darauf sehr entspannt und hat das Rad perfekt unter Kontrolle. Wenn er die selbe Strecke auf dem größeren Rad zurücklegt, dann erkennt jeder sofort, wie stark er arbeiten muß, um dass trägere und schwere Rad zu kontrollieren, obwohl die größeren Räder eigentlich besser über die Wurzeln abrollen (sollten?!) und zusätzlich die Federgabel am neuen Rad grobe Schläge minimiert.



Das glaube ich dir sofort!

In der Saison 2012 ist mein Sohn erstmals beim Hessencup angetreten.
Der Lauf war auch gleichzeitig als Hessische Meisterschaft ausgeschrieben. Seine Altersklasse war damals U9, also 7 und 8 Jährige.

Mein Junior fuhr damals als einziger ein 26 Zoll Rad, alle anderen 20 oder 24 Zoll.
Wobei man sich auf diesem Niveau keine typischen Kinderräder vorstellen sollte, das sind schon richtige Boliden.

Beim ersten Teil des Wettkampfs ging es um einen sogenannten Slalom-Parcours.
Eine in den Wald gebaute, winkelige Trail-Strecke mit wenige Gefälle. Sehr eng. Es musste innerhalb der Markierungen gefahren werden.
Verlassen der Strecke (Überfahren der Markierung) oder absetzen mit dem Fuß galt als Fehler.
Mein Junior hatte sowas vorher noch nie gemacht, war zudem sehr aufgeregt, bei dem schon professionellen Umfeld fast ein wenig eingeschüchtert. Ich auch.
Und er hatte das mit Abstand grösste Rad.
Es kam wie es kommen musste und er lieferte in beiden Versuchen ganz schlechte Zeiten, der zweitlangsamste insgesamt.

Der zweite Teil ist dann ein klassisches Cross-Country Rennen, rundenbasiert, über rund 20 Minuten.
Schon recht viel für so kleine Kids.

Startaufstellung war gem. dem Ergebnis des Slaloms, er also ganz hinten, letzte Reihe.

Was dann folgte war allerdings das Geilste was ich mir nur vorstellen konnte.

Die ersten drei, vier Gegner waren schon nach 200m erledigt.
Dann ging es Runde für Runde nach vorne, einer nach dem anderen wurde ein und überholt, egal an welcher Stelle des Kurses.
Zum Ende der letzten Runde fehlten auf den Führenden, der auch von Position 1 gestartet war, kaum noch 10m.
Noch eine Runde länger und auch das Thema wäre erledigt gewesen.


Kurzum, um den Bezug zum Thema wieder herzustellen, und auch schon 1000x gesagt:
es geht immer um den Einsatzzweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Allein schon diese ewige Kleinschreiberei wirkt fuer mich hingerotzt und respektlos.
> 
> Fuer weitere Diskussion ist mir jetzt echt die Zeit zu schade.


Na, wenn Du ohne Rechtschreibregelung nicht klar kommst, begebe ich mich gerne auf Dein Niveau, damit ich Dich nochmal auf Deine unverschämte Wortverdrehung aufmerksam machen kann.

Nicht die Zeit ist Dir zu schade für weitere Diskussionen. Du hast jetzt selber gemerkt, wohin Du Dich mit Deinen Äusserrungen manövriert hast und stehst jetzt vor einer Entscheidung: Zurück rudern oder nach richtigen Argumenten suchen. Solchen Menschen begegne ich auch im alltäglichen Arbeitsleben. Bei einem argumentativen Schlagabtausch werden diese zuerst laut und am Ende auch noch beleidigend. Dann drehen diese sich um, um vor der unangenehmen Situation zu fliehen. Ich finde dieses Verhalten immer sehr bedauernswert, da es zu keinem positiven auskommen führt.

Bedenke bitte ebenfalls, dass Du hier behauptet hast, ich würde pauschal alle nicht-29er-Fahrer als _doof _bezeichnen. Das habe ich nicht getan. Du legst mir diese Worte auf den Bildschirm und das schlimme daran ist, dass alle anderen diese auch genauso lesen können. Respektlos bist also Du, wenn Du Worte wie _hingerotzt _benutzt und diese so verdrehst, um mich in einem bestimmten Licht erscheinen zu lassen.

Das einzige was Du gerade tust ist, vor einem Problem weg zu laufen. Einem Problem, welches Du Dir hier durch Deine unüberlegte Äusserung selber geschaffen hast. Du hast doch was gegen 29er, nicht ich gegen 26er. Ich zitiere mich gerne noch einmal:


x-rossi schrieb:


> *26"* *27,5"* *29"*
> 
> kauf doch, was dir gefällt!



Beachte bitte die Großschreibung!

*und das war mein erster versöhnlicher beitrag in diesem thema! aber nee, irgendwer muss ja immer anfangen zu prügeln und ich war es mit sicherheit nicht. statt dessen musste ich hier immer wieder seltsamen argumentationen folgen, die dem reinen (subjektiven) fahrvergnügen in keiner weise gerecht wurden.*


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. März 2014)

Die Marketing Maschine rollt, wie schön die Bilder vom Abrollverhalten gezeigt werden und die Vorteile des 27,5"...ich lach mich schlapp.


----------



## GasMonkey (7. März 2014)

*KNALLHARTER UNTERGRUND, WELCHER MIT EINEM 26" DEUTLICH SCHWERER ZU BEWÄLTIGEN WÄRE!*


----------



## Zaskar01 (7. März 2014)

Würdet ihr euch genauso aufgeilen, wenn sie das Video mit 26" gemacht hätten und 27.5" so herabwürdigen?

Ich meine konkret, was erwartet ihr von einem 27,5" Werbevideo?


----------



## GasMonkey (7. März 2014)

Wieso aufgeilen?

Es geht doch darum, dass behauptet wird, dass 650B das beste beider Welten (26/29) miteinander vereint. 
Lächerlich wird das durch die Kommentare wie "effizienter" und die Kommentare der Fahrerin und schiesst
letztlich den Vogel mit dem Untergrund ab.

Sorry, aber das ist doch einfach peinlich und zeigt, was die Hersteller im Sinn haben.
26" ist implizit Geschichte, nicht mehr fahrbar und daher nicht produzierbar.

Ganz ehrlich: Wo bleibt eigentlich der gesunde Menschenverstand? Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, dass
heutzutage mittlerweile fast alles unkritisch aufgenommen und gekauft wird.


----------



## User85319 (7. März 2014)

Sorry, aber irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass viele der hier argumentierenden "Verfechter" (laufradgrößenunabhängig) in ihrer geistigen Entwicklung irgendwo hängen geblieben sind 
Wie kann man ein so banales Thema derart emotional diskutieren?

Beim Biken zählt der Spass, und wenns nur noch 20" Räder geben würde, wär ich trotzdem draußen unterwegs


----------



## EinsRakete (7. März 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Beim Biken zählt der Spass, und wenns nur noch 20" Räder geben würde, wär ich trotzdem draußen unterwegs



Ergo umso kleiner das Laufrad, umso größer der Spaß?


----------



## Air_JORDAN (7. März 2014)

Da ich ein 26er F700 C´dale CAD3 gerade weggegschenkt habe, wollte ich dafür ein C´dale 26er als Ersatz: 2014 sieht das aber sehr mau aus, nur noch Boliden mit viel Federweg.

Auch bei anderen Herstellern sind 26 Zoll im CC-Bereich und mit  guten Ausstatungsvarianten völlig verschwunden.

Also regelt die Industrie das über schlichtes nicht mehr produzieren.

Trotz 1,89 bin ich die 26er MTB total gerne gefahren, da sie viel mehr Spritzig- und Wendigkeit vermitteln als z.B. ein 29er. 

Weiterer Vorteil: sie waren auf dem Autodach (habe oft bei Fähren noch die Überhöhe vermeiden können) oder im Auto (z.B. im Golf) prima zu transportieren.

Ansonsten weder auf 29er noch 650B hat jemand ernsthaft gewartet, meiner Meinung nach: das wird in den Markt gedrückt, ok fahrbar ist es ja, und wie jemand so schön sagt, wenn es nichts anders gäbe, wäre ich auch mit 20 Zoll unterwegs, Hauptsache fahren ;-).


----------



## rhnordpool (7. März 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja wenn dir das gewicht zu hoch ist, dann trainier halt anständig. gehörst du zur shuttle-fraktion? und weder mit auto, zug oder keller gibts hier probleme. die räder wurden schon seit jeher ausgebaut und separat verstaut.



Bei allem Verständnis für andere Meinungen, aber ich an deiner Stelle wäre etwas vorsichtiger, bevor ich mich mit solchen absoluten Aussagen aus dem Fenster hängen würde. Bin selber früher 28" Crosser gefahren, bevor ich mich auf das 26er Format eingelassen habe (fand die 26er jahrelang häßlich). Inzwischen bin ich 60+, fahr immer noch gern MTB (ohne "e"), aber freu mich über jedes Gramm, das ich einsparen kann, ohne daß es gleich richtig ins Geld geht. Training schön und gut, aber dazu mußt Du auch die Zeit haben - und auch dann gehts nicht mehr so einfach wie früher (wirst Du auch noch merken). 
Und ich kann Dir gleich 2 Automodelle nennen, wo Du 2 Bikes prima stehend hinten rein kriegst (mit ausgebautem Vorderrad) aber nur in 26". 
Von mir aus kann jeder fahren, was er will. Leeve und leeve losse, wie man in Köln sagt. Und jeder Jeck ist anders.
Ich weiß, daß ich aus Preis-/Leistungs-/Gewichtsgründen beim 26er bleiben werde - und ich weiß auch, daß ich für den Rest meiner aktiven Zeit sicher keine Probleme mit Ersatzteilen haben werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (7. März 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Komischerweise habe ich beim meinem Sohn genau das Gegenteil beobachtet, als er von 12" auf 16" umgestiegen ist, war es problemlos und er fuhr mit dem 16" viel sicherer, als auf dem 12". Mit dem kleinen Rad ist er rumgeeiert und eine Nummer größer war es ein ganz anderes fahren.


Mag sein, die Geo vom 12" Rad meines Sohnes zu seinem 16" ist vollkommen anders, deshalb scheidet für mich ein Vergleich aus.


EinsRakete schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dein Sohn einfach noch eine Nummer zu klein für das große Rad ist?......


Nein.


EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ich finde den Umkehrschluss kann man nicht ziehen, der Vergleich hinkt doch sehr.


Jeder Vergleich hinkt. Eigentlich müsste jeder Vergleichsfahrer genau vermessen und seine Vorlieben (beim Biken) dokumentiert werden.


EinsRakete schrieb:


> Was für ein Scheibe war die Welt eigentlich früher, 26" oder 29" ?


Fehlt da der Ironie-Hinweis! Der der nur eine Radgröße bevorzugt ist ja nicht automatisch weltfremd oder technikfeindlich.



EinsRakete schrieb:


> Fahrt doch einfach das, was euch Spass macht und lasst die Anderen fahren was sie wollen.


 Richtig.


EinsRakete schrieb:


> Oder pöbelt ihr jeden Twentyninerfahrer an, der an euch vorbeifährt?


Das ist eine Art Totschlagsatz. Damit disqualifizierst du dich selbst.


----------



## Laidt (7. März 2014)

Auf der einen Seite wird behauptet das man zwischen 26" und 650B auf Grund des geringen Unterschiedes der jeweiligen Größe keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden bemerkt !
Auf der anderen Seite wird behauptet das man ein Bike mit 650B , im gegensatz zum 26" , nicht mal mehr richtig ins Auto bekommt ...

Ja ne ... is klar ....

Und das hier :



Laidt schrieb:


> Lustig zu verfolgen :
> Es sind im ganzen Fred ca. 7 Leute die ums verrecken nix ausser 26" akzeptieren .
> 
> Und mal davon abgesehen : Wenn die Amis , die Kanadier und sonst wer die neuen LRgrößen annehmen - wieso sollten Hersteller sich dann wegen den paar Hanzel hier in klein D (und hier im Forum) dieses Geschäft entgehen lassen ?
> ...



Hat mir immer noch keiner beantwortet !
monkey ? Du vielleicht ?


----------



## DerFalke (7. März 2014)

8. 
Jetzt sind es 8 Leute die ums Verecken kein 29"/650b akzeptieren. 

Mal davon abgesehen: Ist dir aufgefallen das ein guter Teil der Kritik die Art der Generierung dieses "Geschäftes" betrifft?
Künstliche Lebenszeitverkürzung und Neukaufzwang durch ständig neue Standards? 
Warum sollte man da mitmachen wollen? Und nehmen die Amis oder andere die neuen Laufradgrößen tatsächlich so gut an oder gibt es da genauso Diskussionen darüber? 
Was mir die Werbung oder "Journalisten" erzählen wollen, glaube ich nur so weit wie ich es werfen kann.


----------



## paulman8888 (7. März 2014)

9.

Aber auch nur desshalb weil die Industrie die 26"er künstlich begräbt. Sonst kann jeder datt fahren watt er möcht´.
Leben und leben lassen halt


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2014)

DerFalke schrieb:


> 8.
> Jetzt sind es 8 Leute die ums Verecken kein 29"/650b akzeptieren.


8 oder 9? Überrollt man mit 29 Zoll mit nem "No Hander"


----------



## nightwolf (8. März 2014)

DerFalke schrieb:


> (...) Mal davon abgesehen: Ist dir aufgefallen dass ein guter Teil der Kritik die Art der Generierung dieses "Geschäftes" betrifft?
> Künstliche Lebenszeitverkürzung und Neukaufzwang durch ständig neue Standards? (...)


Das ist meinerseits der wesentliche Kritikpunkt an 650B.
Man will die 26er aus dem Markt draengen. Zuerst kaufen _(freiwillig)_ die Fashion Victims 650B, spaeter _(und zwangsweise)_ irgendwann alle, weil es, so der Plan, keine Ersatzteile mehr fuers 26er geben wird.
An 29ern habe ich nix auszusetzen - ich bin halt fuer meinen Teil zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es mir zu gross ist.
_Manche koennen das aber wohl nicht akzeptieren ._.. 


Laidt schrieb:


> .. (...) Es sind im ganzen Fred ca. 7 Leute die ums verrecken nix ausser 26" akzeptieren


Falls Du mich da mitgezaehlt hast, ist Deine Zaehlung falsch.
Ich akzeptiere nur nicht die Toetungsabsichten der Industrie zum Nachteil der 26er in Gestalt des 650B-Pushings. Aber: Siehe oben.


Laidt schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite wird behauptet das man zwischen 26" und 650B auf Grund des geringen Unterschiedes der jeweiligen Größe keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden bemerkt !
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite wird behauptet das man ein Bike mit 650B , im gegensatz zum 26" , nicht mal mehr richtig ins Auto bekommt ... (...)


Wenn mit dem 650B Bike im Gegensatz zum 26er auf einmal 2cm Platz fehlen beim Verladen, dann fehlen die halt! Und dann passt es wirklich nicht mehr rein.
Ich kann mir das durchaus vorstellen. Raeder verladen im Auto ist oft eine knappe Sache.

Hinterrad ca. 2.5cm groesser, dazu der laengere Radstand ... und die Klappe, die sich hinter dem 26er grad noch schliessen liess, geht hinter dem 650B eben nicht mehr zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. März 2014)

Größeres Fahrrad größeres Auto.

Wenn es an 2cm scheitert dann hättest du mit Bikes anderer Hersteller und gleicher RadGröße sich Probleme bekommen.

Da hattest du wohl nicht ganz zu ende gedacht.


----------



## psychorad!cal (8. März 2014)

Tchaching,kommet ihr Schäfchen und kaufet schön


----------



## nightwolf (8. März 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Größeres Fahrrad größeres Auto.
> 
> Wenn es an 2cm scheitert dann hättest du mit Bikes anderer Hersteller und gleicher RadGröße sich Probleme bekommen.
> 
> Da hattest du wohl nicht ganz zu ende gedacht.


Nur weil es irgendwann schon mal angesprochen wurde:
Das sind diese Art Beitraege, wo man als einer, der 26 beibehalten moechte, als bloed hingestellt wird.
Nicht zu Ende gedacht, kauf Dir halt ein groesseres Auto ... bla bla.


----------



## vice-president (8. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Das sind diese Art Beitraege, wo man als einer, der 26 beibehalten moechte, als bloed hingestellt wird.
> ....


Du versuchst doch im Gegenzug Käufer von Bikes mit großen Rädern mit sonderbaren konstruierten Argumenten und Verschwörungstheorien als fremdgesteuert und dumm hinzustellen.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (8. März 2014)

Wie gesagt habe ein 29er, trotzdem suche ich jetzt zwecks einfacher Transportmöglichkeit im Golf gezielt nach einem 26er. Ein 26er geht halt gerade so rein, alles andere ist zu groß und der GTI bleibt ;-), hab lange genug große Kombis gefahren.


----------



## Edged (8. März 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> ..., alles andere ist zu groß und der GTI bleibt ;-), hab lange genug große Kombis gefahren.


Ich hoffe für Dich, dass es ein *GTI I* ist. Alles was danach kam ist wie 29"/650B - fahrbar aber ... ^^


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nur weil es irgendwann schon mal angesprochen wurde:
> Das sind diese Art Beitraege, wo man als einer, der 26 beibehalten moechte, als bloed hingestellt wird.
> Nicht zu Ende gedacht, kauf Dir halt ein groesseres Auto ... bla bla.



Nun, was ist denn an dem Vorschlag so verkehrt?

Ich hab mir ein Auto speziell für den Bike-Transport zugelegt.
Vorgabe war, meine 29er müssen am Stück reinpassen, ohne irgendwas auszubauen, also inkl. Vorderrad und Sattelstütze.
Liegend ist ok.
Dazu muss noch locker ein zweites oben drauf liegen können, natürlich mit ner dicken Decke dazwischen.
Da das den Sommer über mind. 2x pro Woche gebraucht wird find ich die Anschaffung sinnvoll.
Viele kaufen sich so viel Kram den man viel seltener nutzt, Skiausrüstung z.Bsp. bei mir.

@Edged: schon mal nen Golf 6 GTI bewegt?


----------



## Edged (10. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @Edged: schon mal nen Golf 6 GTI bewegt?


Nein, dafür den Ier mehrere Jahre lang. 110PS bei 800kg. Das Teil war ungehobelt wie ZZTop in ihren Anfangszeiten. Fahrfreude pur. 
Den IIer probegefahren und festgestellt, dass der doch eher für Zahnarztgattinnen taugte. Und das ist offenbar nicht besser geworden. Heute läßt sich auch kein Auto mehr nur mit dem Gaspedal lenken ...


----------



## RetroRider (10. März 2014)

Zum Auto zu passen ist wohl die Hauptfunktion eines Mountainbikes?
Daß schlechte Argumente genannt werden, beweist, daß 26er-Anhänger unter Rechtfertigungsdruck gesetzt werden. Und das, obwohl wahrscheinlich nur verbissene Asketen empfindlich genug sind um die 12 mm Radius-Unterschied zwischen 559 mm und 584 mm zu spüren.


----------



## Zaskar01 (10. März 2014)

Doch geht schon noch. Mit einem Auto mit H - Kennzeichen.

Daher werden 26"er jetzt unter 650BH geführt. Es wird nur noch mit Alice Schwarzer 
wegen der neuen Bezeichnung diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Nein, dafür den Ier mehrere Jahre lang. 110PS bei 800kg. Das Teil war ungehobelt wie ZZTop in ihren Anfangszeiten. Fahrfreude pur.
> Den IIer probegefahren und festgestellt, dass der doch eher für Zahnarztgattinnen taugte. Und das ist offenbar nicht besser geworden. Heute läßt sich auch kein Auto mehr nur mit dem Gaspedal lenken ...



Nun, der letzte Punkt war aber eh immer mehr ein Thema für die Hecktriebler.

Golf II GTI war nix mehr, das stimmt.
Ab dem 5er hat das aber auch VW gemerkt und heute machen die wieder richtig Spass!


----------



## Edged (10. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nun, der letzte Punkt war aber eh immer mehr ein Thema für die Hecktriebler.


Nö, fahr' mal 'nen Ier ...


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2014)

Ich kenn den Ier, und alle anderen auch.

Klar geht das, aber richtig gut gings bei Kadett C, Manta, Ascona, BMW und Konsorten.


----------



## nightwolf (10. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nun, was ist denn an dem Vorschlag so verkehrt?


Finanzieller Harakiri  Verglichen damit ist 'alle Fahrraeder wegschmeissen und in 650B oder 29" alles neu kaufen' ja noch ein Schnaeppchen  


schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein Auto speziell für den Bike-Transport zugelegt. (...)


Leih mir mal einen Tag lang Deinen Geldschaiszer, danach besprechen wir das Thema noch mal von vorn


----------



## Ducsasch (10. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Finanzieller Harakiri  Verglichen damit ist 'alle Fahrraeder wegschmeissen und in 650B oder 29" alles neu kaufen' ja noch ein Schnaeppchen
> 
> Leih mir mal einen Tag lang Deinen Geldschaiszer, danach besprechen wir das Thema noch mal von vorn



Ich hätte auch eher nen Radträger empfohlen, aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## schoeppi (10. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Finanzieller Harakiri  Verglichen damit ist 'alle Fahrraeder wegschmeissen und in 650B oder 29" alles neu kaufen' ja noch ein Schnaeppchen
> 
> Leih mir mal einen Tag lang Deinen Geldschaiszer, danach besprechen wir das Thema noch mal von vorn




Den brauchts dazu gar nicht.

Mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet:

wenn man hier im Forum eine Umfrage machen würde wieviele Mitglieder mehr als ein Bike besitzen ist das vermutlich jeder zweite, wenn nicht
sogar die Mehrzahl.
Selbst bei 3,4 oder noch mehr Rädern sind das immer noch immens viele.

So, wenn man dann abfragt was die Räder so kosten sind vierstellige Summen absolut üblich gerne auch mit einer 2,3,4 oder noch höher als
erste Zahl.

In praktisch jedem Kaufberatungtread bekommen Neulinge erklärt, dass ein Bike mind. 1000 EUR kosten muss damits zu gebrauchen ist.

Kein Widerspruch bisher, oder?

Oder, was kosten denn Gabeln, Laufräder usw.?

So, mein gut abgehangener 2002er Mondeo Turnier mit seinen 230000km hat 1500 EUR gekostet, hat noch fast zwei Jahre
TÜV und macht seinen Job als Biketransporter 1a.

Und, klingt jetzt gar nicht mehr sooo ungewöhnlich, oder?
Für mich ist das nichts anderes als Bike-Zubehör.

@Ducsasch : Das Ding hat natürlich auch ne Hängerkupplung und den Radträger hab ich auch, für den Fall das mal mehr als 2 Personen + Bikes zu transportieren sind.
Hats auch schon öfter gegeben, auch dafür hat sich die Anschaffung gelohnt.


----------



## Edged (10. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Ier, und alle anderen auch.
> 
> Klar geht das, aber richtig gut gings bei Kadett C, Manta, Ascona, BMW und Konsorten.


Der Kotzsmiley is wech ...


----------



## 4mate (10. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet:
> 
> wenn man hier im Forum eine Umfrage machen würde wieviele Mitglieder mehr als ein Bike besitzen ist das vermutlich jeder zweite, wenn nicht
> sogar die Mehrzahl.
> Selbst bei 3,4 oder noch mehr Rädern sind das immer noch immens viele.


*Wieviele Räder besitzen alle Forumsmitglieder zusammen?*


----------



## 4mate (10. März 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Der Kotzsmiley is wech ...


Nimm den: 

http://static.chefkoch-cdn.de/ck.de/forumuploads/22/225383/3252956/kotzsmiley.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. März 2014)

echt krank hier. hier suchen sich leute ihre Bikes nach ihrem Auto raus.
Muss ich nicht verstehen.

Wenn ich überzeugt von 29" wäre dann würde das Teil halt aufs Dach vom GTI kommen ;-)
Mach ich in Zukunft auch mit meinem 26" Bike.

Und ja der 5er GTI mach Spaß, kann ich bestätigen.
Bin gerade mit 4 Leuten, Gepäck und 1x Snobwoardausrüstung im Urlaub, hat alles rein oder drauf gepasst. 
Die Dachbox hatte ich ja noch vom 325i (E46 Touring) daheim liegen.
Radträger und Grundträger hab ich jetzt auch, also rauf aufs Dach.

Übrigens reagieren einige Menschen seltsam wenn ein Tiefergelegter Golf V GTI, Serienfelgen mit Winterreifen, Dachbox und 4 Leuten drin ihnen im SKigebiet begegnet.


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. März 2014)

Ach jetzt mal wieder BTT: 26" stirbt aus.


----------



## 4mate (14. März 2014)

Nein


----------



## Air_JORDAN (14. März 2014)

Mindestens gibt es Tendenzen in Richtung Aussterben der 26er, schaut man sich das Programm der Hersteller an. Im hochwertigen Rahmen und Ausstattungsbereich sind die 26er bei einigen Herstellern wie C´dale oder Speci im CC verschwunden. Allein bei Federwegen um 150 mm gibt es dort noch 26er.

Für mich hat 26er aber auch was mit Nostalgie zu tun. Kauf von Oldtimern und Retro ist ja auch so was. Vermutlich wird es über die Schiene immer mal wieder 26er Retro-Bikes geben, wie es im RR Breich bspw. ja auch noch Stahl als Rahmenmaterial für Liebhaber gibt.

Ersatzteile wird es noch geben, dafür sind auch noch zu viele 26er in den Haushalten, u.a. ja auch Jugendbikes. Die Gruppen sind eh für 26 bis 29 gleich (oder?), ggf. wird es nur noch wenige bis keine hochpreisigen Systemlaufräder geben und nur noch wenige Federgabeln.


----------



## lowcostbiker (14. März 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> nur noch wenige Federgabeln.



Ja finde das kann jetzt schon festgestellt werden im Bereich bis 100mm. 1 1/8 wird schon seltener.

Wenns soweit ist wird halt ein 650B Rahmen auf 26er gestellt. Gut in Kurven sollte dann die Kurbel hoch aber ansonsten sehe ich keinen Grund es nicht zu wagen.
Außerdem haben die mal so richtig schön kurze Steuerrohre


----------



## tombrider (14. März 2014)

Wer erzählt denn sowas? In der aktuellen Bike 4/2014 sind zwei Versender-26-Zoll-Hardtails getestet, eins davon ist Testsieger geworden. Bei genügend Herstellern gibt es auch weiterhin sehr hochwertige 26er, z.B. bei Benotti. Ghost stellt die hochwertigen, bewährten AMR Plus/Lector - Enduros auch weiterhin in 26 Zoll her.
http://www.benotti.de/bikes/mtb/cuneo-carbon/
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2014/bike-serie/amr-plus/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (14. März 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas? In der aktuellen Bike 4/2014 sind zwei Versender-26-Zoll-Hardtails getestet, eins davon ist Testsieger geworden. Bei genügend Herstellern gibt es auch weiterhin sehr hochwertige 26er, z.B. bei Benotti. Ghost stellt die hochwertigen, bewährten AMR Plus/Lector - Enduros auch weiterhin in 26 Zoll her.
> http://www.benotti.de/bikes/mtb/cuneo-carbon/
> http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2014/bike-serie/amr-plus/




Tolle Feststellung! Und so neu!

Wie schon auf einigen Seiten vorher geschrieben sind die Bikes im Test preiswertes Einsteigermaterial.
Das es da noch 26er gibt wissen wir alle.
Aber Versuch mal ein hochwertiges 26 Zoll CC-Bike neu zu kaufen. Fehlanzeige. Wissen wir auch längst alle.

Ghost hängt mit dem AMR Lector hinterher.
Würde drauf wetten das ein neues Modell kein 26er mehr sein wird.
Benotti? Was ist das? Auf jeden Fall kein Stückzahlenhersteller.

Im Gravity-Bereich hats noch relativ. Noch.
Alles nicht neu.


----------



## tombrider (14. März 2014)

Benotti ist sicherlich kein Massenhersteller. Auch Nicolai ist nicht groß und hat mal noch kleiner angefangen. Das muß kein Nachteil sein. Jedenfalls existiert Benotti schon viele Jahre und wächst offensichtlich kontinuierlich. Deine Aussage "Aber Versuch mal ein hochwertiges 26 Zoll CC-Bike neu zu kaufen. Fehlanzeige." läßt darauf schließen, daß ich wohl doch etwas neues erzählt habe. Kleinserienhersteller werden die Nischen bedienen, die die Großen lassen. Ob Hersteller wie Ghost die 26 Zoll weiter verfolgen oder einschlafen lassen, wird von der Entwicklung dieses und des nächsten Jahres abhängen, schätze ich. Bemerkenswert finde ich, daß in den Tests der Bike und der Mountainbike keineswegs nur die große Laufradgrößen gehyped werden, sondern alle Größen getestet werden. Und 26 Zoll sogar zum Testsieg führen kann. Totgesagte leben vielleicht doch länger.


----------



## Ghoste (14. März 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein


----------



## Laidt (15. März 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert finde ich, daß in den Tests der Bike und der Mountainbike keineswegs nur die große Laufradgrößen gehyped werden, sondern alle Größen getestet werden. Und 26 Zoll sogar zum Testsieg führen kann. Totgesagte leben vielleicht doch länger.


Oder vielleicht hat auch einfach niemand was gegen 26" und niemand möchte dieses aussterben lassen und vielleicht stecken die Bravos doch nicht unter einer Decke mit den Herstellern (Was natürlich Weltbilder zerstören würde) und vielleicht wird es weiterhin 26" geben und vielleicht haben manche einfach nur Paranoia gepaart mit typisch deutschem Jammertum ...


----------



## Speedskater (15. März 2014)

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass 29er und 27,5er doch nur Marketing-Gedöns ist.


----------



## Laidt (15. März 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass 29er und 27,5er doch nur Marketing-Gedöns ist.


Genau ! 
Genau so wie Inlineskates ! Rollschuhe sind real ! Alles andere nur Marketing-Gedöns !


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. März 2014)

Kommt mir hier leider zum Großteil eher vor wie Blutsbrudersauger und Krieg-der-Laufrad-Welten


----------



## Speedskater (15. März 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Genau !
> Genau so wie Inlineskates ! Rollschuhe sind real ! Alles andere nur Marketing-Gedöns !



Genau, aber nur wenn Du mit Quads einen Marathon (42,195 km) in 1:14 h fährst.


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2014)

Also es gibt mindestens diese Radgrößssen: und das ist ja auch gut so.....................

10,12,14,16,18,20,24,26,28 /29 Zoll im Radbereich und Alle werden wohl auch bleiben

Schönen Abend noch.........
Gruss Jojo


----------



## vice-president (15. März 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass 29er und 27,5er doch nur Marketing-Gedöns ist.


Wir könnten auch sagen das 26 Zoll eine Kinderrad Größe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (15. März 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch sagen das 26 Zoll eine Kinderrad Größe ist.


Wars ja ursprünglich auch ...


----------



## Samplidude (15. März 2014)

Ich würd mir, wenn ich denn in die angenehme Situation komme, mir ein Rad zu kaufen , ja einfach das Rad einpacken, was mir am besten gefällt. In der Regel gefallen mir 26er besser, aber vielleicht gefällt mir ja auch mal ein 27.5er oder 29er. Was dann? Nicht kaufen, weil ich die pöhse pöhse marketing maschinerie nicht unterstützen will?


----------



## nightwolf (16. März 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht hat auch einfach niemand was gegen 26" und niemand möchte dieses aussterben lassen und vielleicht stecken die Bravos doch nicht unter einer Decke mit den Herstellern (Was natürlich Weltbilder zerstören würde) und vielleicht wird es weiterhin 26" geben und vielleicht haben manche einfach nur Paranoia gepaart mit typisch deutschem Jammertum ...


Waer schoen wenn Du Recht haettest  

Leider hab ich in meinem bisherigen Leben meist etwas ganz anderes erlebt: 
Die schlimmsten Schwarzmaler waren am Ende die, die der Realitaet noch am naechsten kamen _(und die Realitaet war dann schlimmer als die uebelsten Horrorszenarien)_


----------



## vice-president (16. März 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> .... und vielleicht haben manche einfach nur Paranoia gepaart mit typisch deutschem Jammertum ...





nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Die schlimmsten Schwarzmaler waren am Ende die, die der Realitaet noch am naechsten kamen _(und die Realitaet war dann schlimmer als die uebelsten Horrorszenarien)_


----------



## Speedskater (16. März 2014)

Samplidude schrieb:


> Ich würd mir, wenn ich denn in die angenehme Situation komme, mir ein Rad zu kaufen , ja einfach das Rad einpacken, was mir am besten gefällt. In der Regel gefallen mir 26er besser, aber vielleicht gefällt mir ja auch mal ein 27.5er oder 29er. Was dann? Nicht kaufen, weil ich die pöhse pöhse marketing maschinerie nicht unterstützen will?



Ich bin nicht gegen die 29er oder 27,5er und jeder darf natürlich kaufen was ihm am besten gefällt.
Interessant ist nur, dass den MTB-Herstellern plötzlich auffällt, dass sie über 20 Jahre lang die falsche Laufrad Größe verbaut haben.
Oder haben uns die MTB-Hersteller jahrelang verarscht und uns Kinder-Bikes verkauft?


----------



## vice-president (16. März 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Interessant ist nur, dass den MTB-Herstellern plötzlich auffällt, dass sie über 20 Jahre lang die falsche Laufrad Größe verbaut haben.
> Oder haben uns die MTB-Hersteller jahrelang verarscht und uns Kinder-Bikes verkauft?


Nein man hat was Neues eingeführt was sich offensichtlich durchgesetzt hat. Gab es auch schon bei anderen Bauteilen, Materialien oder Maßen am Bike. Kein Hersteller hat über Nacht seine Palette komplett umgestellt. Auch die heute voll auf große Räder setzen haben vor ein paar Jahren mit ein, zwei Modellen angefangen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (16. März 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Nein man hat was Neues eingeführt was sich offensichtlich durchgesetzt hat. Gab es auch schon bei anderen Bauteilen, Materialien oder Maßen am Bike. Kein Hersteller hat über Nacht seine Palette komplett umgestellt. Auch die heute voll auf große Räder setzen haben vor ein paar Jahren mit ein, zwei Modellen angefangen.



29`` ist doch nix Neues. Hat sich in den 1990er Jahren halt nicht durchgesetzt.

Bei anderen Bauteilen gab es allerdings keine vergleichbaren Diskussionen. Ich lasse mir halt ungerne einreden, dass 26`` schlechter sein soll, als 27,5`` oder 29``. Jedes Mass hat im Vergleich Vor- und Nachteile. Für meinen Fahrstil bevorzuge ich die Wendigkeit und Steifigkeit von 26`` Rollen.


----------



## vice-president (16. März 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> 29`` ist doch nix Neues. Hat sich in den 1990er Jahren halt nicht durchgesetzt.
> 
> Bei anderen Bauteilen gab es allerdings keine vergleichbaren Diskussionen. Ich lasse mir halt ungerne einreden, dass 26`` schlechter sein soll, als 27,5`` oder 29``. Jedes Mass hat im Vergleich Vor- und Nachteile. Für meinen Fahrstil bevorzuge ich die Wendigkeit und Steifigkeit von 26`` Rollen.


Diskussionen gab's bei großen Veränderungen genug, haben aber ohne Internet nicht so hohe Wellen geschlagen.


----------



## dertutnix (16. März 2014)

servus, bis dato habe ich mir die Zeit nicht geleistet, hier mitzulesen. Bitte lasst es doch auch so und bleibt friedlich, danke dafür.

Ach ja: den persönlichen Angriff und die Reaktionen habe ich gelöscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (16. März 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Diskussionen gab's bei großen Veränderungen genug, haben aber ohne Internet nicht so hohe Wellen geschlagen.



Glaube nicht, dass eine andere Veränderung deratige Wellen geschlagen hat bzw. hätte, mit oder ohne Internet.


----------



## client (16. März 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass eine andere Veränderung deratige Wellen geschlagen hat bzw. hätte, mit oder ohne Internet.


Sehe ich genau so.
Ob Bremsen, Federgabeln oder vergleichbares, mit dem neuen Produkt blieb in der Vergangenheit (bis heute) das "alte" Produkt immer noch im Markt. Jederzeit erhält ein Interessant, der die Federgabel nicht mag, auch heute noch eine hochwertige und sehr leichte Starrgabel für sein Bike.
Nenne mir einen Hersteller, der seit Jahren den cc Bereich mit seinen Produkten dominiert, der auch heute noch sehr leichte, renntaugliche 26" Rahmen im Programm hat.
Insofern ist der "Laufradgrößenklau" der nachhaltigste Einschnitt, seit dem es MTBs gibt.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. März 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Nein man hat was Neues eingeführt was sich offensichtlich durchgesetzt hat.



Was genau meinst Du mit "durchgesetzt"?
Wenn dem so wäre, hätte man noch ein paar Jahre alle Laufradgrößen parallel angeboten und gesehen, was am Ende dabei herauskommt.
Haben die Hersteller aber nicht getan, warum das meiner Meinung nach so ist, habe ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## GasMonkey (16. März 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Nein man hat was Neues eingeführt was sich offensichtlich durchgesetzt hat.



Das hätte ich mal gerne mit Zahlen untermauert... Und mal ganz nebenbei: 650B wurde doch erst gegen Ende 2013 gepusht. Wenn man das als zeitlichen Faktor heranzieht, muss Du Dich mal selbst fragen, wie sich in so kurzer Zeit etwas "durchgesetzt" hat.

Aber, gut, wenn die Industrie etwas erzwingt, indem Sie ein bestimmtes Marksegment einstampft, kann man auch sagen, dass sich das neue Produkt durchgesetzt hat...


----------



## Fridl89 (16. März 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gegen die 29er oder 27,5er und jeder darf natürlich kaufen was ihm am besten gefällt.
> Interessant ist nur, dass den MTB-Herstellern plötzlich auffällt, dass sie über 20 Jahre lang die falsche Laufrad Größe verbaut haben.
> Oder haben uns die MTB-Hersteller jahrelang verarscht und uns Kinder-Bikes verkauft?



So leichte und steife Räder zu bauen wie heute wa vor 20 Jahren einfach nicht möglich würd ich mal behaupten.

Früher wa doch ein Grund für 26" auch immer die steifigkeit.

Heute eher zu vernachlässigen das Argument

PS: Das 26" wirklich Ausstirbt, glaub ich kaum


Gesendet von meinem LT25i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Air_JORDAN (16. März 2014)

Zumindest für die Zeit von vor 15 Jahren stimmt das nicht. Glaube nicht, dass man heute ein Bikerahmen inkl. Gabel leichter baut als mein Cannondale F700 caad3 Baujahr 1999.

M.E. zeigen die letzten Beiträge, dass die Eingangsfrage falsch gestellt ist, ggf. müßte es heißen: "Nehmen Hersteller zunehmend zur Zeit leichte, hochwertige 26er CC-Hardtails vom Markt?"

Die Antwort ist ja, machen sie, mit zunhehmender Tendenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (17. März 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> So leichte und steife Räder zu bauen wie heute wa vor 20 Jahren einfach nicht möglich würd ich mal behaupten.
> 
> Früher wa doch ein Grund für 26" auch immer die steifigkeit.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (17. März 2014)

So leichte und steife Räder zu bauen wie heute wa vor 20 Jahren einfach nicht möglich würd ich mal behaupten.

Früher wa doch ein Grund für 26" auch immer die steifigkeit


Das Argument war das Handling / Wendigkeit. Glaub einem erfahrenen alten Mann. Mein erstes Bike war ein Giant Terrago S gekauft im Mai 1993 mit 28 heute 29 Zoll Walzen.

Dieses Argument gilt auch heute noch. Aber wie schon gesagt, ich hab nix gegen 29er etc. mich nervt es nur 26`` als antiquiert und "unmodern" zu bezeichnen. Das ist zumindest ne stark verkürzte Darstellung oder halt eben Marketingdeutsch. 

Ich lass mir ungern einreden, was ich jetzt lieber zu fahren hab...


----------



## dickerbert (17. März 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> So leichte und steife Räder zu bauen wie heute wa vor 20 Jahren einfach nicht möglich würd ich mal behaupten.


20 Jahre sind nun auch nicht so lange her und hinterm Mond hat man da auch nicht gelebt. Vielleicht gab es zu der Zeit noch keine Einspeichmaschinen. Das sehe ich allerdings eher als Vorteil. Weiche Laufräder kommen in der Regel aus diesen Massenfertigungen und daher sind heute wahrscheinlich mehr weiche 26" Räder unterwegs als vor 20 Jahren ^^


----------



## peter.frisia (20. März 2014)

Bevor dieses Thema einschläft, muß ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. Hier wurde schon verschiedentlich vom Downhill gesprochen, aber vergessen wir Uphill nicht!

Das ist mir vorhin auf meiner Feierabendtour gekommen: Wie ich ich einen supersteilen Trail mit über 25% hochgeklettert bin, war es schon schwer, nicht vom Rad zu fallen. Das Vorderrad wollte andauernd abheben oder wegrutschen. Auf dem Bike konnte ich mich nur halten, indem ich mich möglichst niedrig gemacht habe, und fast auf dem Oberrohr gelegen bin.

Zum Glück habe ich ein 26er! Auf einen 29er, das vielleicht noch 10 cm höher ist, hätte ich das nicht geschafft. Ich hätte unten bleiben müssen, traurig den schönen Berg hochgeschaut, und dann eine langweiligere Tour mit weniger Steigung gemacht.

Also: 29er ist nicht nur Downhill ungeeignet, sondern auch Uphill.

Und bitte erzählt mir nichts davon, daß fahrtechnische Könner auch auf einem 29er mehr als 25% hochkommen. Natürlich können die das. Aber auf einem 26er fahren die dann auch mehr als 30% hoch, was sie mit dem 29er nicht schaffen.


----------



## x-rossi (20. März 2014)

peter.frisia schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich ein 26er! Auf einen 29er, das *vielleicht *noch 10 cm höher ist, *hätte *ich das nicht geschafft. Ich *hätte *unten bleiben müssen, traurig den schönen Berg hochgeschaut, und dann eine langweiligere Tour mit weniger Steigung gemacht.


hätte, hätte, fahradkette! das ist echt der dümmste beitrag des monats


----------



## RetroRider (20. März 2014)

Aber immerhin interessant, daß Jemand auf die Idee kommt, die Rahmengröße würde nach der Radgröße statt nach der Körpergröße ausgewählt werden...


----------



## nightwolf (21. März 2014)

peter.frisia schrieb:


> (...) Wie ich ich einen supersteilen Trail mit über 25% hochgeklettert bin, war es schon schwer, nicht vom Rad zu fallen. Das Vorderrad wollte andauernd abheben oder wegrutschen. Auf dem Bike konnte ich mich nur halten, indem ich mich möglichst niedrig gemacht habe, und fast auf dem Oberrohr gelegen bin. (...)


Jetzt muss ich mal die 29er in Schutz nehmen.

Ein 29er baeumt sich *weniger* auf, weil der Drehpunkt (=HR-Achse) hoeher liegt.
Ich hab da irgendwann vor x Jahren schon mal eine Skizze dazu gemacht.


----------



## peter.frisia (21. März 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hätte, hätte, fahradkette! das ist echt der dümmste beitrag des monats


An der blöden Formulierung ("traurig nach oben geschaut") hättest du schon merken können, daß das nicht ganz ernst gemeint war.


----------



## agadir (21. März 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal die 29er in Schutz nehmen.
> 
> Ein 29er baeumt sich *weniger* auf, weil der Drehpunkt (=HR-Achse) hoeher liegt.
> Ich hab da irgendwann vor x Jahren schon mal eine Skizze dazu gemacht.


Hallo,
mMn liegt ist der Drehpunkt beim "Aufbäumen" nicht die Nabe, sondern der Aufstandspunkt vom HR am Boden, d.h. hier spielt wesentlich die Länge der Kettenstrebe hinein.
In deinem Bild hast du die Kettenstrebe vom 29er m.E. auch länger eingezeichnet.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## 4mate (21. März 2014)

Der Dreh- und Angelpunkt liegt im Magen des Piloten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzzifus (21. März 2014)

Abhängig davon wielange vor der Fahrt du etwas gegessen hast, rutscht er natürlich tiefer. 
Das was in dieser Skizze allerdings den entscheidenden Unterschied im Uphill ausmacht ist nicht die Radgröße ansich, sondern die Länge der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. März 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hätte, hätte, fahradkette! das ist echt der dümmste beitrag des monats


  Stimmt!


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. März 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Zumindest für die Zeit von vor 15 Jahren stimmt das nicht. Glaube nicht, dass man heute ein Bikerahmen inkl. Gabel leichter baut als mein Cannondale F700 caad3 Baujahr 1999.
> 
> .


 

Naja, alles eine Frage des Geldes. Was hat denn Dein (Fast-)Starrbike damals gekostet?


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. März 2014)

Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die CAAD und auch einige Raleighrahmen inklusive Federgabeln (auch wenn sie heute als Starrgabeln gelten können) wie Headshox oder Indy bzw Judy deutlich leichter waren.

Die M400 und 600 er Raleigh wogen komplett Liste knappe 10 kg und weniger. Die CAAD lagen glaub ich deutlich unter 10 kg. Und dort wurde noch mit CroMo-Stählen gearbeitet (war so 96 rum)


----------



## nightwolf (21. März 2014)

agadir schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mMn liegt ist der Drehpunkt beim "Aufbäumen" nicht die Nabe, sondern der Aufstandspunkt vom HR am Boden, d.h. hier spielt wesentlich die Länge der Kettenstrebe hinein.
> In deinem Bild hast du die Kettenstrebe vom 29er m.E. auch länger eingezeichnet. (...)


Das ist richtig. Aber es entspricht auch den Tatsachen bzw. den Sachzwaengen. Das groessere HR fuehrt zwangslaeufig zu laengeren Kettenstreben. 
Gegen Aufbaeumen koennte man auch ein 26er mit _(ansonsten)_ unnuetz langen Kettenstreben versehen. Ja  
Das hat aber wieder andere Nachteile. Wir haben schon davon gesprochen, dass ein 26er leichter verladen werden kann, z. B.
Das macht man sich dann damit kaputt.


4mate schrieb:


> Der Dreh- und Angelpunkt liegt im Magen des Piloten?


Witzbold, das ist der *Schwerpunkt*  

Der Drehpunkt liegt am Ende des Hinterbaudreiecks, und die Neigung der quietschfarbigen Geraden gibt Dir an, wieviel Reserve Du gegen das Aufbaeumen hast. Je flacher diese Linie, desto steiler kannst Du fahren ohne hinten runter zu fallen


----------



## Edged (21. März 2014)

Wir brauchen wieder 26"er mit ultralangen Oberrohren, kurzen Steuerrohren und mindestens 130mm Vorbauten.
Damit kann man dann die EigerNordwand hoch. Hamwer früher in den frühen 90ern immer gemacht ...


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. März 2014)

Aber runter geht nur mit 29" vorne und 27,5" hinten.


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. März 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die CAAD und auch einige Raleighrahmen inklusive Federgabeln (auch wenn sie heute als Starrgabeln gelten können) wie Headshox oder Indy bzw Judy deutlich leichter waren.
> 
> Die M400 und 600 er Raleigh wogen komplett Liste knappe 10 kg und weniger. Die CAAD lagen glaub ich deutlich unter 10 kg. Und dort wurde noch mit CroMo-Stählen gearbeitet (war so 96 rum)



Wie bitte? Der Preis des Bikes hat Deiner Meinung nach also nichts mit dem Gewicht zu tun? HaaaaaHaaa, ja genau.
Einzig und allein der Preis entscheidet darüber, ob ein Bike in die jeweils nächstleichtere Kategorie eingeordnet werden kann oder nicht. 
Ich bin zwar mit diesen Angeber-Eisdielen-Rädern von damals nicht so vertraut, aber 2500 DM hat der Göppel damals mit Sicherheit gekostet. Ich baue Dir heute für 2500 EUR völlig problemlos ein 10kg Hardtail auf, sogar mit einer funktionierenden Gabel.


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. März 2014)

Es ging um die Aussage, dass vor  15 - 20 Jahren die Räder teilweise leichter waren als heute. 

Die andere Aussage wurde auch nicht angezweifelt, obwohl die Raleigh um die 2.000 - 3.000 DM (Liste, mit Verhandlung habe ich mein 400er für 1.600,00 DM heute ~ 1.600,00 € bekommen) kosteten, .

Verstehendes Lesen war ja noch nie deine Stärke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (21. März 2014)

Na ja, die ganzen leicht gebauten Stahlrahmen hängen doch heute überwiegend als Schrott über dem 
Sofa, mit Haarrissen in den Steuerrohren, wie CD was weiß ich, die ersten Stumpenspringer etc. pp


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. März 2014)

Das war der Höhepunkt der Leichtbauwelle kurz vorm Millenium stimmt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. März 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Verstehendes Lesen war ja noch nie deine Stärke.



ich habe alles verstanden, lasse Deine Aussage aber nicht unkommentiert, da ich andrer Meinung bin. Ich brauche keine uralten Technologien schönreden, wenn sie überholt sind, sind sie überholt.


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. März 2014)

Aha, ein leichter Diamantrahmen ist also eine technologische Meisterneuschöpfung des 21. Jahrtausends?

Flaschenzüge sind ja dann auch derartig oldschool und überholt, das man sie gar nicht mehr nutzen darf?


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. März 2014)

keine Ahnung, ob es schon was Besseres gibt als Flaschenzüge, damit sollen sich Leute befassen, die Flaschenzüge benutzen.

Im Bereich des Fahrrads hat sich jedoch in den letzten 15 Jahren gewaltig was getan, da braucht man trotz aller nostalgischen Verklärung keine veralteten Modelle mit den heutigen Entwicklungen auf eine Stufe zu stellen.
Jeder kann fahren und glücklich werden, womit er Lust hat, mir völlig egal.
Nur sind die aktuellen Bikes eben mit denen von damals nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Und darum gings.


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. März 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, ob es schon was Besseres gibt als Flaschenzüge, damit sollen sich Leute befassen, die Flaschenzüge benutzen.
> 
> Im Bereich des Fahrrads hat sich jedoch in den letzten 15 Jahren gewaltig was getan, da braucht man trotz aller nostalgischen Verklärung keine veralteten Modelle mit den heutigen Entwicklungen auf eine Stufe zu stellen.
> Jeder kann fahren und glücklich werden, womit er Lust hat, mir völlig egal.
> Nur sind die aktuellen Bikes eben mit denen von damals nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Und darum gings.



Okay, wir halten fest 10 kg in der Zeit von 1.500.000 v. Chr. - 1999 n. Chr. sind heute 15 kg. 

Das es nur um die Aussage zu den Gesamtgewichten der Räder damals wie heute ging, hattest du ja bereits vor dem ersten Post verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (21. März 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ...
> Im Bereich des Fahrrads hat sich jedoch in den letzten 15 Jahren gewaltig was getan, da braucht man trotz aller nostalgischen Verklärung keine veralteten Modelle mit den heutigen Entwicklungen auf eine Stufe zu stellen.
> ...
> Nur sind die aktuellen Bikes eben mit denen von damals nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Und darum gings.


... 

Oha, wer sowas behauptet, kauft sich natürlich auch 29er ... 

Die Entwicklung der letzten 20 Jahre darf man nicht überbewerten.
Die größten Schritte in der Bikeentwicklung für mich waren Federgabeln, BarEnds, breitere Reifen und Klickpedale.
Alles Andere war "nice to have".
Und ja, ich fahre auch hochmoderne Bikes. 26er ...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (21. März 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oha, wer sowas behauptet, kauft sich natürlich auch 29er ...
> 
> ...


Apropos hochmoderne 26er

Also, ich hab jetzt endlich auch die Vorteile der größeren Laufräder für mich entdeckt. Da aktuell die 650b und 29er Konsumenten den Markt stürmen, gibt es super 26er Angebote. Hab mir daher die Woche ein Cannondale Trigger Carbon 2 in meiner Lieblingslaufradgöße bestellt und dieses war dann zarte 48 % reduziert.

Also, hier nochmals vielen Dank an alle "Modernisten"!!! Der Run auf die Hollandräder hat mir ne Menge Geld gespart!!!


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. März 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Und ja, ich fahre auch hochmoderne Bikes. 26er ...



ich auch, mein Slayer macht mächtig Spass


----------



## client (22. März 2014)

Blöd ist allerdings, dass dem 29" Biker die Hundesche..... nicht, wie beim 26" an den Rücken fliegt, sondern an den Nacken oder Kopf.


4mate schrieb:


> Der Dreh- und Angelpunkt liegt im Magen des Piloten?


----------



## Ghoste (22. März 2014)

Achso, ich dachte die fahren da auch einfach drüber ohne was zu merken


----------



## nightwolf (22. März 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte die fahren da auch einfach drüber ohne was zu merken


Wenn Du unser 29er Board aufmerksam lesen wuerdest, wuesstest Du, dass dort, wo 29er fahren, sich kein Hund hinschaiszen traut


----------



## Air_JORDAN (22. März 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Oha, wer sowas behauptet, kauft sich natürlich auch 29er ...
> 
> ...



Evtl. noch Scheibenbremsen dazu nehmen, obwohl m.E. die HS33-Magura in nichts Scheibenbremsen nachstehen.

Und wie gesagt mein Cannondale Rahmen CAAD3 von 1999 kann sich was Gewicht und Technik angeht absolut mit heutigen Rahmen messen. Zudem so schön haltbar lackiert und die Nähte verschliffen sind weder die letzten C´dale "Made in USA" seit der Übernahme 2008, noch die seit etwa 2010 durchgängig in Taiwan produzierten.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. März 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt mein Cannondale Rahmen CAAD3 von 1999 kann sich was Gewicht und Technik angeht absolut mit heutigen Rahmen messen.....



Nur wenn man etwas möglichst oft wiederholt, wird daraus kein überzeugendes Argument.
Ach ja, was ist denn an Deinem uralten C**** Rahmen alles dran? Nicht ausser ein paar dünner Röhrchen, das wars. Warum soll man sowas nicht leicht bauen können?


----------



## dickerbert (22. März 2014)

Und was haben heutige MTB Rahmen nun so viel besseres, als die "paar dünnen Röhrchen" vor 20 Jahren?! 20 Jahre Entwicklung haben keine Rahmen hervor gebracht, die wesentlich steifer und leichter sind als die damaligen Cannondales. Das ist die Aussage.
Dass in der Bikebranche ständig von Innovation und Neuentwicklung gesprochen wird, ist Augenwischerei! Die einzige Entwicklung, die stattfand, waren ausgereifte Federgabeln, Dämpfer und Mehrgelenkerkonstruktionen. Da wurde im Großen und Ganzen von der Motocross-Entwicklung abgekupfert. Technologien einer MX-Gabel wurden vereinfacht und auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Im Ergebnis hat sich durchgesetzt, dass die Manitou R7 und die alte Rockshox SID einfach zu weich sind. Daher blieb die Entwicklung in diesem Bereich momentan hier stehen, weil die Gabeln ihr Minimalgewicht erreicht haben.
Und genau so sieht es bei den anderen Parts auch aus. Schmolke und Co. zeigen, dass Leichtbau durchaus noch weiter getrieben werden kann, aber die Entwicklungs- und Fertigungskosten sind nicht massenkompatibel und daher für die meisten Hersteller uninteressant.

Aus diesem Grund wurden neue Laufradgrößen aus dem Boden gestampft, um weiterhin Jahr für Jahr mit neuen "Innovationen" zu glänzen. Und wenn man in den Wald schaut: die Masse spielt mit. Vielleicht wirst auch du irgendwann merken, dass nicht alles "Innovation" ist, wo "Innovation" drauf steht


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. März 2014)

Ich gehe auf die Schönrederei irgendwelcher alter Fahrräder nicht mehr ein.
Ich vertrete (nicht nur in diesem Thread) die Meinung, dass es für verschiedene Einsatzgebiete eben auch verschiedene Bikes gibt, die durchaus eine sinnvolle Koexistenz eingehen können. Wenn ich grobe Wurzeltrails fahre, benutze ich mein 26" Enduro mit 170mm Federweg. Wenn ich eine Trainingseinheit auf Strassen/Waldwegen über 40-50km einlege, verwende ich sinnigerweise mein 29"-Hardtail, womit ich super kilometerfressen kann.
Am Samstag in der Früh hole ich mit meinem 14 Jahre alten 26" Hardtail Semmeln oder fahre mit dem Teil abends nach der Arbeit ins Freibad oder zu Kumpels zur Grillparty, da ist ne Beleuchtung dran und auch Schutzbleche, so ist es mir scheissegal obs regnet oder dunkel ist.
Warum sollte ich mich mit einem unpassenden Werkzeug rumplagen, wenn es für alles das Richtige gibt??
Wer meint, er muss jede Innovation ablehnen und weiter mit irgendeinem alten Göppel rumeiern - meinetwegen - interessiert mich aber nicht.
Ich sehe in dieser kategorisch ablehnenden Haltung gegenüber manchen Neuerungen (Innovationen...) keinen Sinn.
Ich habe Spass daran, Neues auszuprobieren und ich mag mein 29er Hardtail genauso wie mein 26er Enduro - wieso sollte ich nicht den jeweiligen Vorteil ausnutzen, wenn die Situation dies erfordert?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (22. März 2014)

Was die Koexistenz von 26" und 29" betrifft, stimme ich dir zu. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass ein Cyclocrosser der bessere Kilometerschrubber ist, aber wer es gemütlicher mag ist mit einem 29er besser bedient. Meine Touren könnte ich auch gut mit einem 29er fahren. Denn meistens fahre ich mit meinem 26er auf Strecke und die Trails die ich fahre, sind auch mit 29ern zu meistern. Aber es bedarf dann eben etwas mehr Geschick ;-)

Bei 27,5" bin ich allerdings stark am zweifeln, worin diese Größe ihre Koexistenz begründen soll. Und genau das meine ich mit der Unterscheidung zwischen dem bloßen "Glaube an Innovation" bzw. dem "Hinterfragen der Innovation".


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. März 2014)

27,5" erachte ich ebenfalls als völlig überflüssigen Zusatz-Marketing-Käse. 
Man sollte aber bedenken, wenn man mal BTT geht - dass letztlich die 27,5" "Innovation" der Grund für das Aussterben des 26" Standards sein wird, und nicht 29", weil 29" das alte Laufradmass ergänzt, aber sicher nicht ersetzt.
MFG


----------



## dickerbert (22. März 2014)

Es wird generell nicht der letzte Standard sein, der irgendwann als überholt gilt. Man denke nur an die alten RR-Rahmen, die heute wieder hipp sind. Wenn man vor einem Radständer steht und fünf dieser Räder sieht, dann hat wahrscheinlich jedes ein anderes Innenlager-Gewinde.

Und das sind meiner Meinung nach Entwicklungen die keiner braucht! Aber so wird es auf immer und ewig weiter gehen. Sieht man ja bspw. an den Pressfit Innenlagern. Gleiche Maße, aber ohne Gewinde - und das soll plötzlich so viel besser sein?!


----------



## Wenzel79 (22. März 2014)

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen 27er und 29er? Ich kenne niemanden der damit fährt, weder im Dirtpark noch im Bikepark auf den DHs und Freeride-Strecken. Kann es sein, dass damit nur CCler und Radwanderer rumkurven?


----------



## RetroRider (22. März 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Und was haben heutige MTB Rahmen nun so viel besseres, als die "paar dünnen Röhrchen" vor 20 Jahren?! 20 Jahre Entwicklung haben keine Rahmen hervor gebracht, die wesentlich steifer und leichter sind als die damaligen Cannondales. Das ist die Aussage.
> [...]


Bei MTB-Rahmen ist das Problem doch eher zu viel Steifigkeit und nicht zu wenig Steifigkeit. Dieses ganze Steifigkeits-Gedöhns ist doch nichts als hirnloses Marketing-Geblubber, das nur aus endloser Wiederholung seine Autorität gewinnt. Bei einigen Rennrad-Rahmen aus Stahl soll es bei hoher Geschwindigkeit zu "Flattern" kommen, und ein schwer beladener Gepäckträger bringt einen Stahlrahmen auch zu sehr zum Flexen. Da wäre ein Alu-Rahmen, der zwangsläufig steifer konstruiert sein muss um die Nachteile des Werkstoffs auszugleichen, die bessere Wahl. Aber im *Mountainbike*-Bereich haben Stahlrahmen eher zu viel Steifigkeit. In der Rahmenebene sowieso - der angebliche größere Komfort von Stahlrahmen ist auch nur ein Mythos. Beim seitlichen Flex im Tretlagerbereich wird mechanische Energie nicht in Wärme umgewandelt und auch nicht auf mysteriöse Weise vernichtet, sondern beim Zurückfedern komplett wieder zurück gegeben. Das bedeutet, daß die gleiche Energie am Hinterrad ankommt, aber das Drehmoment verstetigt und die Spitzen zeitlich gestreckt werden, wodruch das Schlupfrisiko sinkt. Aber der seitliche Flex von MTB-Stahlrahmen ist lächerlich gering, der dürfte ruhig noch viel größer sein.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn ich eine Trainingseinheit auf Strassen/Waldwegen über 40-50km einlege, verwende ich sinnigerweise mein 29"-Hardtail, womit ich super kilometerfressen kann.
> [...]


Größere Räder rollen immer noch nur auf unebenem Untergrund besser, und nicht auf der Straße. Einfach mal BMX vs. 29er testen, einmal auf der Straße und einmal auf der Wiese. Der Mythos, 29er wären besser für die Straße und 26er besser für's Gelände geeignet, ist falsch aber hält sich trotzdem hartnäckig in den Köpfen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. März 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> *Der Mythos*, 29er wären besser für die Straße und 26er besser für's Gelände geeignet, *ist falsch aber hält sich trotzdem hartnäckig in den Köpfen*.


Da *jeder*, hier und da draußen *nur seinen einen* hat, auch *kein* Wunder


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. März 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Größere Räder rollen immer noch nur auf unebenem Untergrund besser, und nicht auf der Straße. Einfach mal BMX vs. 29er testen, einmal auf der Straße und einmal auf der Wiese. Der Mythos, 29er wären besser für die Straße und 26er besser für's Gelände geeignet, ist falsch aber hält sich trotzdem hartnäckig in den Köpfen.



Uahahaha! Der war gut.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. März 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Es wird generell nicht der letzte Standard sein, der irgendwann als überholt gilt. Man denke nur an die alten RR-Rahmen, die heute wieder hipp sind. Wenn man vor einem Radständer steht und fünf dieser Räder sieht, dann hat wahrscheinlich jedes ein anderes Innenlager-Gewinde.
> 
> Und das sind meiner Meinung nach Entwicklungen die keiner braucht! Aber so wird es auf immer und ewig weiter gehen. Sieht man ja bspw. an den Pressfit Innenlagern. Gleiche Maße, aber ohne Gewinde - und das soll plötzlich so viel besser sein?!



Sehr gutes Beispiel, gerade Pressfit ist ja wohl der allergrößte Blödsinn.
Ein funktionierendes System gegen etwas Schlechteres und Komplizierteres auszutauschen, ist schlichtweg Verarsche am Kunden.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (23. März 2014)

Gibt es denn seriöse wissenschaftliche Untersuchen zu dem Thema, Ansätze sind ja scheinabr hier http://velotraum.de/system/26-zoll-versus-28-zoll
Wobei ich da auf widersprüchliches stoße, Beispiel, einerseits wird gesagt 28 Zoll rollt am leichtesten, anderseits den Rollwiderstand kann man vernachlässigen.

Solche sogenannten Praxistests wie hier http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/05/31/26-zoll-650b-29er-formatvergleich-im-praxistest/ loben dagegen wieder größere LR in den Himmel.
In dem Vergleich fehlt m.E. der offensichtlich auch wichtige Faktor Reifendruck, der zum LR passen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (23. März 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> (...) Solche sogenannten Praxistests wie hier http://www.twentynineinches-de.com (...)


Ob ich bei solch einem Domain-Namen Objektivitaet erwarten wuerde an diesem Punkt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2014)

Die Scheizze bleibt - nur die Fliegen wechseln.


----------



## schoeppi (25. März 2014)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen 27er und 29er? Ich kenne niemanden der damit fährt, weder im *Dirtpark noch im Bikepark auf den DHs und Freeride-Strecken.* Kann es sein, dass damit nur CCler und Radwanderer rumkurven?



Das ist wenig überraschend.
Fahr mal dahin wo sich die grosse Masse der MTBler aufhält, nicht da wo sich eine kleine Minderheit tummelt.
Dann siehst du auch die anderen Laufradgrössen.


----------



## GasMonkey (25. März 2014)

Gemeint sind XC- und Marathonstrecken (und Forstwege...)


----------



## schoeppi (25. März 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Meine Touren könnte ich auch gut mit einem 29er fahren. Denn meistens fahre ich mit meinem 26er auf Strecke und die Trails die ich fahre, sind auch mit 29ern zu meistern. Aber es bedarf dann eben etwas mehr Geschick ;-)



Das verstehe ich jetzt weniger, also eigentlich gar nicht.

Ich tue mir mit dem 29er auf den Trails leichter als mit dem 26er.
Bei dir scheint das umgekehrt zu sein.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Bin heute noch 60% Gefälle gefahren...gibts auf Forstwegen bei uns auch nicht...mit nem 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (26. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bin heute noch 60% Gefälle gefahren...gibts auf Forstwegen bei uns auch nicht...mit nem 29er


 
Bitte was?


----------



## dickerbert (26. März 2014)

Mit einem 29er gibts auf Forststraßen bei ihm kein 60% Gefälle. Aber irgendwie dann doch, aber nur ohne 29er


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. März 2014)

Ach so, klar.


----------



## GasMonkey (26. März 2014)

No comment...


----------



## vice-president (26. März 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> No comment...


Alles schon mal dagewesen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. März 2014)

Die spinnen die Spinnerten...


----------



## Edged (26. März 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Alles schon mal dagewesen.



Yeah! Kann ich mich noch dran erinnern. 
Vor allem fuhren damals die DHler noch in Lycra. *DAS* hatte Style!


----------



## a-rs (26. März 2014)

Wenn man das noch live kennt, merkt man dass man alt wird

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (26. März 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Yeah! Kann ich mich noch dran erinnern.
> Vor allem fuhren damals die DHler noch in Lycra. *DAS* hatte Style!



In was fahren die denn heute? Baumwolle?


----------



## jonalisa (26. März 2014)

PP, PET, PVC....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (26. März 2014)

Doppelpost. Das neue Forum in Verbindung mit Mozilla macht mich noch wahnsinnig ;-)


----------



## Edged (26. März 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> In was fahren die denn heute? Baumwolle?


In XXXL-Sackklamotten?


----------



## Toolkid (26. März 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Aber im *Mountainbike*-Bereich haben Stahlrahmen eher zu viel Steifigkeit. In der Rahmenebene sowieso - der angebliche größere Komfort von Stahlrahmen ist auch nur ein Mythos. Beim seitlichen Flex im Tretlagerbereich wird mechanische Energie nicht in Wärme umgewandelt und auch nicht auf mysteriöse Weise vernichtet, sondern beim Zurückfedern komplett wieder zurück gegeben. Das bedeutet, daß die gleiche Energie am Hinterrad ankommt, aber das Drehmoment verstetigt und die Spitzen zeitlich gestreckt werden, wodruch das Schlupfrisiko sinkt. ...


Eben nicht. Das bedeutet nur, dass du Kraft für elastische Verformung aufwendest und nicht für den Vortrieb. Die Verformung verschwindet mit Wegnahme der einwirkenden Kraft. Wenn das so wäre wie du sagst, könnte man auf Personenwaagen durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## RetroRider (26. März 2014)

Wenn du rausgefunden hast, daß Energie doch verschwinden kann, dann findest du bestimmt auch eine Möglichkeit, Energie aus dem Nichts zu erzeugen.


----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2014)

Der Rahmen wirkt wie eine Feder, die meiste Energie die Du reinsteckst bekommet Du auch wieder raus, nur durch die Dämpfung wird Energie in Wärme umgewandelt. Wenn bei einem schwingfähigen System, also Feder Masse und Dämpfung, die Dämpfung null wäre, würde das System unendliche lange schwingen, wenn man es anstößt.


----------



## RetroRider (26. März 2014)

Sprüche wie "Alu ist besser weil steifer" oder "mehr Steifigkeit = mehr Vortrieb" wurden von Marketing-Leuten deshalb ausgesucht, weil die schön kurz und schnell verbreitbar sind und von Laien für wahr gehalten werden.
In Wirklichkeit ist 1. eine steife Konstruktion notwendig um einen Nachteil von Aluminium auszugleichen und 2. ist der Steifikeitsunterschied zwischen einem Alu-Rahmen und einem Stahl-Rahmen im MTB-Bereich überhaupt nicht relevant. Wäre der Unterschied relevant, wäre der Flex vom Stahlrahmen kein Nachteil sondern ein Vorteil. Abgehackte Antriebskraft klingt zwar auf Asphalt cool, aber im Gelände will man genau das nicht.


----------



## 4mate (26. März 2014)

Die Steifigkeit von Stahl war für mich sekundär weil der größte Vorteil
bei Stahlrahmen für mich primär die Dämpfung ist bzw war 

Die ersten Kilometer auf Alu waren ein Schock, weil ich jedes einzelne
Splitsteinchen ungedämpft spürte


----------



## Speedskater (27. März 2014)

4Mate, Dämpfung ist der falsche Ausdruck, Du meinst sicher die Elastizität oder auch Flexibilität von Stahlrahmen. In der Physik ist Dämpfung das, was bei ein Federelement das Schwingen reduziert.


----------



## 4mate (27. März 2014)

Nein. Physik ist mir egal  Stahl filtert Schwingungen weg, Alu nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (27. März 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ... In der Physik ist Dämpfung das, was bei ein Federelement das Schwingen reduziert.


Nur so nebenbei zur Info: Ein Fahrradrahmen ist kein Federelement. Damit ein Rahmen nicht doof herumschwingt nimmt man dafür keine beliebige Legierung und zieht diese nicht in irgendwelchen beliebigen Dimensionen.

So gibt es z.B. auch Gummibälle, welche nicht aufhören wollen zu hüpfen, während man andere gegen den Boden knallen kann und diese einfach liegen bleiben.


----------



## vice-president (27. März 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein. Physik ist mir egal  Stahl filtert Schwingungen weg, Alu nicht


HaHa die wundersamen Eigenschaften von Stahlrahmen.
Hier ein Blindtest von Rahmen. Sind zwar Rennräder ist aber sicher übertragbar.
Fazit Tour Magazin 6/2005
"..._Kein Material und keine konzeptionelle Auslegung erzielten einen spürbaren Komfortvorteil gegenüber den Mitbewerbern. Die Testfahrer beurteilten steife Rahmen nicht als weniger komfortabel und seitenweiche Gestelle nicht als komfortabler, solche aus Stahl nicht besser als die aus Aluminium. Keiner der Tester konnte mit Sicherheit sagen, ob er auf einem Stahl-, Alu-, Carbon- oder Titanrahmen saß. Auch das 18 Jahre alte Stahlross blieb unerkannt. Damit stehen die Fahreindrücke der Leser im Einklang mit der Theorie, nach der sich ein Rahmen in Diamantform in vertikaler Richtung so gut wie gar nicht bewegen kann; zumindest, solange kein Markenname die Wahrnehmung und Einschätzung der Tester beeinflusst._
..."


----------



## Speedskater (27. März 2014)

elastische Verformung -> Federelement.
Keine Schwingneigung -> hohe Dämpfung
plastische Verformung -> defekt


----------



## EinsRakete (27. März 2014)

Soviel zu Federelementen und Stahlrahmen.

Nun wieder die Frage " Stirbt 26" aus?"


----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Nun wieder die Frage " Stirbt 26" aus?"



Ja.


----------



## GasMonkey (27. März 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Soviel zu Federelementen und Stahlrahmen.
> 
> Nun wieder die Frage " Stirbt 26" aus?"



Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (27. März 2014)

Ja .....
Nein ....

Ja was denn jetzt


----------



## a-rs (27. März 2014)

Nein. Es gibt auch immer noch Teile für 27 x 1 1/4 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (27. März 2014)

a-rs schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt auch immer noch Teile für 27 x 1 1/4
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Das erklärt alles!

Aber für wen ist es wichtig wie oder von was dieser Post geschickt wurde?


----------



## a-rs (27. März 2014)

Signatur ist rausgeworfen


----------



## client (1. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/25/cape-epic-2014-etappe-2-100-kilometer-schlammpackung-extrem/

Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue -ich mag mich täuschen- dann sehe ich aber wenige 29" Bikes.


----------



## schoeppi (1. April 2014)

Ich seh da jede Menge...


----------



## x-rossi (1. April 2014)

ich habs nur kurz überflogen und sah eigentlich nur 29er. zielfoto (bild 69) platz 2, karl platt/urs juber - die fahren auf einem bulls 29er.

oh je ... jetzt halten schon die eingeschworenen 26er festhalter die 29er-räder für 26er


----------



## Haferstroh (1. April 2014)

Was ist eigentlich an den Gerüchten dran, dass mindestens fünf grosse Bikehersteller für 2015 sogar 31er auf den Markt bringen wollen??? Grund waren die vielen Klagen der 29er-Fahrer, die nie auf eine Ü30-Party durften....


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (2. April 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an den Gerüchten dran, dass mindestens fünf grosse Bikehersteller für 2015 sogar 31er auf den Markt bringen wollen??? Grund waren die vielen Klagen der 29er-Fahrer, die nie auf eine Ü30-Party durften....



Mach keine Scherze! Anfangs dachte ich 27,5 sei auch nur ein Witz ... Und nun siehste was dabei raus kommt...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (2. April 2014)

Mach keine Scherze! Anfangs dachte jeder 27,5 Zoll sei auch nur ein Witz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (2. April 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ja.



Bitte den Standpunkt noch einmal genau erläutern und mit Beispielen untermauern...



GasMonkey schrieb:


> Nein.



Bitte den Standpunkt noch einmal genau erläutern und mit Beispielen untermauern...


----------



## client (2. April 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich habs nur kurz überflogen und sah eigentlich nur 29er. zielfoto (bild 69) platz 2, karl platt/urs juber - die fahren auf einem bulls 29er.
> 
> oh je ... jetzt halten schon die eingeschworenen 26er festhalter die 29er-räder für 26er


1. April! Übersehen?


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. April 2014)

Traut keiner Internet-Umfrage, an welcher *IHR *teilgenommen habt:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html

^^


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. April 2014)

Quatsch, 26" bleibt....für jeden Einsatz das richtige Rad, für mich zumindest:

Enduro/AM: 26" 
Tour / CC: 26" oder 29"

Bier holen fahren: 20" BMX

Was soll denn diese Diskussion immer, die sich überall dümmlicherweise auftut? 
Das ist besser, das ist besser!

Man fährt einfach wo man Bock drauf hat. Ist doch gut, mehr Auswahl. Man muss ja zum Glück noch nix kaufen.

Ende der Durchsage .

Peter, 26" von 1991 - 2014
ab 2014 kommt noch ein 29er dazu.


----------



## dickerbert (2. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, mehr Auswahl.


 Eben nicht! 
Die nach wie vor größte Auswahl an MTB-Reifen gibt es für 26". Aber 26" Bikes gibt es kaum mehr zu kaufen. Bis das Reifenangebot an 650B angepasst ist, wird jeder "650B-Bike-Käufer" die überzogenen Preise für die begrenzte Auswahl an 650B-Reifen zahlen müssen. Darum geht es der Industrie, nicht um mehr Auswahl.


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2014)

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Fahrradteile/650B-Reifen


----------



## Edged (2. April 2014)

Aber kein RoRo in 2,4 ... 
Was Anderes fahre ich nich.


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2014)

Schwalbe?!?


----------



## RetroRider (2. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Fahrradteile/650B-Reifen


Wow. 2 brauchbare Hinterreifen und 0 Vorderreifen. Und vor allem: 0 650B-Reifen. Das sind Alles 650B/27.5-Reifen. Die Modifikation "650B/27.5" bedeutet so viel wie: "Genau wie 650B, nur ohne 650 mm (sondern stattdessen mit 27.5"). Aber sonst genau das Gleiche." Auf sowas können auch nur Marketing-Menschen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (2. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wow. 2 brauchbare Hinterreifen und 0 Vorderreifen. Und vor allem: 0 650B-Reifen. Das sind Alles 650B/27.5-Reifen. Die Modifikation "650B/27.5" bedeutet so viel wie: "Genau wie 650B, nur ohne 650 mm (sondern stattdessen mit 27.5"). Aber sonst genau das Gleiche." Auf sowas können auch nur Marketing-Menschen kommen.



Jetzt geht es los.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. April 2014)

Ja, nie ist man zufrieden.
Damals, da hatten wir nix, mit Shice haben wir Fahrräder gebaut und mussten mit Scheisse rumfahren.
Sogar die Gangschaltung bestand aus Shice, die wir mit der Hand wechseln mussten.

Bleibt alles nur bei 26", isses Shice.
Kommen neue Größen dazu, auch Shice.
Industrie, shice.
Peters Kommentar, große shice.

Ich persönlich warte auf die Etablierung von 36" Laufrädern, bis dahin, alles shice.

Viele Grüße,
Shice Peter


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. April 2014)

Letzten So. in Willingen gewesen und kein 27.5er gesehen, hatte keiner, wollte keiner, brauchte keiner.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Letzten So. in Willingen gewesen und kein 27.5er gesehen, hatte keiner, wollte keiner, brauchte keiner.


d'accord


----------



## dickerbert (2. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Fahrradteile/650B-Reifen


Genau das meine ich: 12 Reifen (ein 29er hat sich verirrt). Wenn es die gute Gummimischung sein soll, dann kostet ein Reifen ca. 35€.
Mein 26" Maxxis Larsen Exception hat zuletzt 28€ gekostet - und das nicht erst seit 26" Teile aus dem Sortiment geschmissen werden! Viele Reifen hab ich auch gebraucht gekauft. Da ist das Angebot logischerweise auch geringer, also bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als den überzogenen Preis zu zahlen.
---> Shice


----------



## borish (4. April 2014)

Bei bike24 gibt es 338 Reifen in 26", 54 Reifen in 27.5" und 101 Reifen in 29". Die Reifen in 29" sind ein bisschen teurer als in 26". Die Reifen in 26" sind also nicht am Aussterben. Etwas anders sieht es bei den MTBs aus, hier gibt es bei bike24 41 Angebote in 26", 54 in 27.5" und 84 in 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (4. April 2014)

Die Entwicklung bleibt abzuwarten, die Veränderungen spüren wir wahrscheinlich erst in ein paar Jahren deutlich.

Was mir auffiel: Ich habe lange auf die 26" Version von Schwalbe Magic Mary warten müssen, 27,5" und 29" waren wesentlich schneller und besser verfügbar.


----------



## borish (4. April 2014)

Bei Scott gibt es nur noch ein paar 26", alle mit Altus oder schlechter, bei Merida gibt es gar keine 26er Hardtails mehr.


----------



## Haferstroh (4. April 2014)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung bleibt abzuwarten, die Veränderungen spüren wir wahrscheinlich erst in ein paar Jahren deutlich.
> 
> Was mir auffiel: Ich habe lange auf die 26" Version von Schwalbe Magic Mary warten müssen, 27,5" und 29" waren wesentlich schneller und besser verfügbar.



Recht hat er! Leider....


----------



## Speedskater (5. April 2014)

So lange es die Notubes Felgen, Sapim Laser in der richtigen Länge und meine Lieblingsreifen handgefertigt aus Korbach in 26" gibt, ist die Welt für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## Burt4711 (17. April 2014)

Hi,

also ich bike jetzt 25 Jahre. Hab ne Menge Material gesehen und gehabt, Alpencross und harte Lagotouren und und und.
Und hab Neuentwicklungen blöd gefunden die dann doch überzeugt haben.

Aber was da jetzt abgeht, ist ein Witz. 
29 hat ja durchaus eine Berechtigung und geht für mich leicht Richtung Cyclocross/CC. Gehts viel geradeaus super Sache. Für viele Alteingesessene aber ein Unding.
Aber find ich als Alternative ok.

Nur 650B...geht gar nicht. Mit Macht drückt die Industrie ersatzlos einen neuen Standard durch...der zufälligerweise nicht in vorhandenes 26er Equipment passt....also auf kurz oder lang alle Mann neue Bikes bitte. Ohne einem spürbare Vorteile zu verschaffen.

Und insgesamt.....sollten die Hersteller eher die Haltbarkeit verbessern....so schafft die Branche diesen geilen Sort ab...so wie damls surfen sich selbst auch fast.

Alle drei nebeneinander voll ok.....aber so wie es läuft ein no go.

olli


----------



## mäxx__ (17. April 2014)

Das gibt mir Hoffnung
<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/35074" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">Abfahrt vom h&ouml;chsten Punkt Nordafrikas, 4167m, Marokko Djebel Toubkal</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/286107" target="_blank">Radfahrer_76</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## F4B1 (17. April 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> Das gibt mir Hoffnung


Solang im CC Worldcup noch 26"er unterwegs sind (weiss nicht mehr, wer das in Pietermaritzburg war, eine Starterin war laut Kommentartoren dabei), brauche ich dafür keine Videos.
Interessant auch ein Interview mit zwei Canyon-Entwicklern in der Bike 03/14.
"Meine Prognose ist aber, dass es drei Maße geben wird. Schau dir Autos und Motorräder an: Am Reifenmaß macht sich nicht der Sport fest. Es hat einfach Platz für drei Maße."

Selbst dass Schwalbe angekündigt hat irgendwann keine Neuentwicklungen mehr zu bringen, macht mir keine Sorgen. Da gab es schon in den letzten Jahren eher wenig wirklich neues. Hier ein bisschen mehr Profil, dort ein bisschen weniger. Topreifenmischungen seit einigen Jahren auf sehr hohen Niveau.


----------



## Edged (17. April 2014)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> ....so schafft die Branche diesen geilen Sort ab...so wie damls surfen sich selbst auch fast.


Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Surfen hat sich durch die vielen Spezialisierungen und die damit einhergegangene Materialschlacht quasi selbst abgeschafft. Heute sind nur noch ein paar Hardliner unterwegs. 
Vorteil ist dabei, dass man Gewässer wieder als solche erkennt. ^^


----------



## Ianus (17. April 2014)

Selbst für meine 20-Jahre alten Bauxit-Klepper finde ich im Netz noch ausreichend Verschleissartikel. Zwar nicht zu Discountpreisen, aber immerhin. Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (18. April 2014)

Mit dem Surfen stimmt, gutes Beispiel. Wenn ich an die 90er denke, gab es von jedem Hersteller eine Full-Suspension Reihe und allenfalls der Streit 1, 3 oder 4-Gelenker, je nach Hersteller.

Durch die relativ geringen Federwege waren alle Bikes recht kompakt und das Tretlager nicht turmhoch.

Schon 26er mit viel Federweg sind m.E. Monster, wo ich zum Aufsteigen schon eine absenkbare Sattelstütze brauche.

Wenn ich mir dann z.B. die neu auf 27,5 umgestellten Jekyl und Trigger anschaue, wird das nochmal getoppt, insbesondere sieht der Radstand monstermässig lang aus (Geo-Daten habe ich aber noch nicht verglichen), ich finds nicht schön.

Aber 27,5 nach paar Jahren Randdasein wird jetzt gnadenlos von allen in den Markt gedückt, um Argumente für Neuanschaffungen zu liefern.

Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass 26er trotzdem weiter überleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (19. April 2014)

Frage: Stirbt 26" aus?

Antwort: Nein.

Konsequenz: Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## jonalisa (19. April 2014)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2014)

Bevor hier geschlossen wird, muss bei ein paar Leuten sicherlich nochmal gehörig der Schließmuskel zucken... ,)


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Frage: Stirbt 26" aus?
> 
> Antwort: Nein.
> 
> Konsequenz: Thread kann geschlossen werden.


wenn du willst, dass 26" nicht ausstirbt, musst du erst mal diesen thread am leben halten. denn wenn es kein forum mehr für 26" gibt, wird auch erst recht die meinung sterben.


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. April 2014)

Umfrage in der bike:  http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html

einfach den Punkt an der richtigen Stelle setzen....


----------



## Haferstroh (19. April 2014)

Mein 26"-Ersatzteillager ist voll. Erst recht die 26"-Reifenkiste. Insofern ist mir es mir egal ob 26" ausstirbt. Und wenn es doch mal Bedarf gäbe an Teilen auf einem leergeräumten Markt hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Wandel der Zeit halt, da wird es ein einzelner Thread eines Forums auch nicht mehr ausrichten. 1 Mio. Tastenhandy-Freaks hätten z.B. das Wischtelefon (Smartphone) auch nicht mehr aufhalten können.


----------



## Edged (19. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bevor hier geschlossen wird, muss bei ein paar Leuten sicherlich nochmal gehörig der Schließmuskel zucken... ,)


Warum verkaufst Dein Nerve? Gehst wieder auf 26er?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (20. April 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Mein 26"-Ersatzteillager ist voll. Erst recht die 26"-Reifenkiste. Insofern ist mir es mir egal ob 26" ausstirbt. Und wenn es doch mal Bedarf gäbe an Teilen auf einem leergeräumten Markt hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Wandel der Zeit halt, da wird es ein einzelner Thread eines Forums auch nicht mehr ausrichten. 1 Mio. Tastenhandy-Freaks hätten z.B. das Wischtelefon (Smartphone) auch nicht mehr aufhalten können.



Tastenhandy Forever! Und zwar die billigsten von Nokia für 18 € ohne Massenüberwachungsfunktion.


----------



## Haferstroh (20. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Tastenhandy Forever! Und zwar die billigsten von Nokia für 18 € *ohne Massenüberwachungsfunktion*.



Hach ja, das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (20. April 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Hach ja, das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Haferstroh (20. April 2014)

Noch besser. Fratzenbuch-Zuckerberg lag auch noch in den Windeln und mein Schneider CPC 464 sorgte für endlose Spielstunden wenns draussen für die Cantileverbremsen zu nass war.


----------



## Rubik (20. April 2014)

Diskussion hin oder her. 
Die Größe 26 ist in der Tat am aussterben, so wie auf den meisten Herstellerseiten zu sehen ist, wird die Größe kaum noch angeboten.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass diese Größe wiederbelebt wird, da früher oder später klar sein wird, dass es der falsche Weg war.

Ich kann mich mit 29 nicht anfreunden, daher werde ich für mich persönlich, wenn es sein muss, auf gebrauchte 26 Zöller zugreifen, koste es was es wolle. Ich unterstütze diese Sauerei nicht!!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. April 2014)

Ach, 29er sehe ich durchaus als Alternative zu 26".
650b ist allerdings totaler Schwachsinn und ausschließlich dazu da, den Kunden zu veräppeln, mehr nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. April 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 1 Mio. Tastenhandy-Freaks hätten z.B. das Wischtelefon (Smartphone) auch nicht mehr aufhalten können.


Doch so dramatisch der Unterschied zwischen den Reifen?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (20. April 2014)

Jaja damlas, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (23. April 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Frage: Stirbt 26" aus?
> 
> Antwort: Nein.
> 
> Konsequenz: Thread kann geschlossen werden.


 
Habe ich auch schon zigmal so gesagt, will mir keiner glauben.
Oder habe ich gesagt, dass es doch ausstirbt?
Verdammt, jetzt ist das Dilemma aber mal gewaltig.
Puh, zum Glück gibt's ja noch 27,5"


----------



## 4mate (23. April 2014)

Genau, 27,5" ist das 'bessere' 26", vereint die Vorteile von 26" & 29" ,
unter Vermeidung der Nachteile. Doch kaum jemand kapiert es


----------



## x-rossi (23. April 2014)

1 ist zu wenig. 2 sind zu viel. ich brauche irgendwas dazwischen ...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Genau, 27,5" ist das 'bessere' 26", vereint die Vorteile von 26" & 29" ,
> unter Vermeidung der Nachteile. Doch kaum jemand kapiert es



Du kapierst halt nicht dass 26" keine Nachteile hat und 29" keine Vorteile also was soll man da bitte vereinen und vermeiden?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (23. April 2014)

27,5" ist laufruhiger als 26", flinker als 29", träger als 26" und nervöser als 29" ...


----------



## NobbyRalph (23. April 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du kapierst halt nicht dass 26" keine Nachteile hat und 29" keine Vorteile also was soll man da bitte vereinen und vermeiden?


 
Diese Aussage kann nur von jemandem kommen, der noch nie einen Trail mit einem 29er gefahren ist


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. April 2014)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> 27,5" ist laufruhiger als 26", flinker als 29", träger als 26" und nervöser als 29" ...



Flink ist kein Vorteil,  Trägheit kein Nachteil, alles eigentlich neutrale Eigenschaften die man je nach persönlichem Geschmack bewerten soll. Vorteilhaft beim Radl fahren sind eigentlich nur eine gute Fahrtechnik und ein ordentlicher Antritt der Rest ist wurscht für einen Amateur.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Diese Aussage kann nur von jemandem kommen, der noch nie einen Trail mit einem 29er gefahren ist



Stimmt aber immerhin drei Kurven und dann per Highsider im Gestrüpp gelandet und gedacht drauf geschissen...


----------



## RetroRider (23. April 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Diese Aussage kann nur von jemandem kommen, der noch nie einen Trail mit einem 29er gefahren ist



Ich bin mit einem 29er Ignitor am Vorderrad einen Trail gefahren, und mit einem 26er-Highroller mit 2ply-Karkasse den gleichen Trail gefahren. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine 2ply-Reifen in 29". Der 26er hat deutlich weniger Druck erlaubt und fuhr sich deutlich besser.


----------



## dickerbert (23. April 2014)

Solche Reifen brauchts auch nicht, denn: 29er sind nicht für richtige Trails, sondern für das, was echte Biker mit dem Crosser fahren!

(Hinweis: Ich will nur spielen )


----------



## schoeppi (23. April 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du kapierst halt nicht dass 26" keine Nachteile hat und 29" keine Vorteile also was soll man da bitte vereinen und vermeiden?



Grandioser Unsinn.
So ignorant war noch keiner glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (23. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin mit einem 29er Ignitor am Vorderrad einen Trail gefahren, und mit einem 26er-Highroller mit 2ply-Karkasse den gleichen Trail gefahren. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine 2ply-Reifen in 29". Der 26er hat deutlich weniger Druck erlaubt und fuhr sich deutlich besser.


So ist es halt: Wer mit 26" den Trail gut runterkommt, wird bei 29" keine riesigen Vorteile haben. An leicht verblockten Stellen mag der 29er einen kleinen Vorteil haben, dafür geht der 26"er besser durch Kurven (ich erinnere nur an das Gemotze über den Spaghettikurs in Houffalize 2012, man muss mit MTBs tatsächlich mal ein paar Kurven mehr fahren...). 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich noch Teile hatte und so erstmal Kosten sparen konnte, der Hauptgrund für 26" bei mir. Kurven sind noch nicht so sehr meins, auch wenn es besser wird.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. April 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Grandioser Unsinn.
> So ignorant war noch keiner glaub ich.



Hättest du meinen folgenden Post gelesen verstündest du vielleicht was ich damit meine aber ich werds dir nochmal erklären: Die Eigenschaften eines 29" Laufrades sind nicht zwingend ein Vorteil wenn sie nicht zu deiner Fahrweise passen. Darum ist es eigentlich auch müßig darüber zu streiten, es soll einfach jeder fahren wovon er sich bei seinem Fahrstil mehr verspricht.


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass dein Beitrag in dem Zitat stehen sollte. Du hast dein Fett zu diesem Beitrag schon in Post #2423 weg bekommen ^^


----------



## MrMapei (24. April 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Die Eigenschaften eines 29" Laufrades sind nicht zwingend ein Vorteil wenn sie nicht zu deiner Fahrweise passen.


Das bedeute doch aber im Umkehrschluss: Die Eigenschaften eines 29" Laufrades sind  zwingend ein Vorteil wenn sie zu deiner Fahrweise passen.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. April 2014)

Diese 26" / 29" und andere Zölle Debatte erinnert mich irgendwie an den Blinden, der sich an der Raufasertapete zu Tode gelesen hat.


----------



## Edged (24. April 2014)

Schlauer war er dann aber schon, gell...


----------



## haekel72 (24. April 2014)

Komme was Wolle - es wird gefahren werden!


----------



## tombrider (24. April 2014)

Und selbst wenn 27,5 der perfekte Kompromiß aller Fahreigenschaften für mich wäre: Solange es nicht die passenden Reifen für jede Lebenslage gibt, ist 26 Zoll die beste Wahl.


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn 27,5 der perfekte Kompromiß aller Fahreigenschaften für mich wäre: Solange es nicht die passenden Reifen für jede Lebenslage gibt, ist 26 Zoll die beste Wahl.



Na dann kannst du ja sofort umsteigen, gibt ja alles was man braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (24. April 2014)

Ah, super. Wußte ich gar nicht. Ich fahre im Moment 2,5er Maxxis Hookworm-Slicks auf meinem einen MTB. Was gibt es da vergleichbares für 27,5 Zoll?
Im Tiefschnee und im bodenlosen, klebrigen Matsch fahre ich Die 42a-Wetscream mit ihren 6mm-Stacheln. Mit Downhill-Karkasse, damit man sie mit extrem wenig Druck fahren kann. Was gibt es entsprechendes in 27,5 Zoll? Auf Eis fahre ich Ice Spiker. Wie ist das Angebot an breiten Spikes-Reifen in 27,5 Zoll?


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2014)

Vielleicht solltest du mal deine Fahrweise/Fahrtechnik überprüfen?
Wer derart merkwürdiges Zeug fährt bzw. braucht, da stimmt was ganz generell nicht.


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Man kann auch Alles mit dem Crosser fahren. Mountainbikes sind nur was für Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker.

Mal im Ernst: Ich habe die gehypte Kombination Federgabel + Knallhart-Leichtbau-Reifen lange ausprobiert, und ich habe die Kombination Starrgabel + verstärkter Reifen (1,1 bar) probiert. Und fand dann eben die 2. Alternative besser. Für Tour-Einsatz ist beides brauchbar, aber Option 2 gibt's nur in 26".


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2014)

@RetroRider : du bist ja auch ein Sonderfall! Oder besser, ein ganz besonderer Mountainbiker! 
Das meine ich jetzt nicht ironisch oder gar abschätzig sondern tatsächlich bezogen auf deinen Faible fürs Retro, wie dein Username ja schon sagt.

Aber mal im Ernst, ein fehlendes Angebot an Slicks als Nachteil für eine MOUNTAIN-Bike Radgröße zu nennen ist schon etwas befremdlich.

Und auch die anderen Schuhe, herrjeh, fällt mir schwer nachzuvollziehen das damit das Mountainbiken steht oder fällt bzw. das
es absolut und unbedingt die sein müssen weil man sonst ja nicht mehr fahren kann.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. April 2014)

Also wir hatten früher gar nix. Panaracer Dart und Smoke, das war unsere Reifenauswahl. Und wir sind auch gefahren.
Ich sach immer, solange et kein Schwalbe is mit die dämliche Namen da, ist doch gut.


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Neben der Geometrie sind die Reifen aber schon wichtig. Der Unterschied zwischen guten und schlechten Reifen ist viel größer als 11% Unterschied in der Radgröße. Zumal der Hookworm nicht einfach irgend ein Slick ist, sondern ebenfalls den speziellen Karkassenaufbau mit 6 Lagen + Durchschlagschutz-Einlage hat, und dadurch auch auf ruppigen Untergründen sehr wenig Druck erlaubt. Der Unterschied zwischen richtigem und falschem Druck kann ebenfalls viel größer sein als 11% Unterschied in der Radgröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (24. April 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Und auch die anderen Schuhe, herrjeh, fällt mir schwer nachzuvollziehen das damit das Mountainbiken steht oder fällt bzw. das es absolut und unbedingt die sein müssen weil man sonst ja nicht mehr fahren kann.


Sind die Schuhe, die man unbedingt braucht die mit Klick, oder die ohne? Ich merke schon bei den Reifen keinen großen Unterschied, vielleicht kann ich mich dann ja wenigstens mit den Schuhen verbessern , wenn ich die richtigen habe!


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Den größten Fahrtechnik-Fortschritt habe ich mit Plattformpedalen erzielt. Und den größten Leistungsfortschritt mit Singlespeed.


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2014)

Und die besten Zeiten seit dem ich 29 Zoll fahre!


----------



## tombrider (24. April 2014)

Nö, klar MUSS ich nicht im Tiefschnee fahren. Oder im nassen Lehm. Oder bei Blitzeis. Auf Treibsand. Und ich MUSS auch nicht schnell auf Asphalt sein wollen. Ich kann auch (Ski-)laufen, wandern oder Schlittschuhlaufen gehen. Und natürlich kommt man mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik auch mit sehr argen Kompromissen sehr weit. Ich nehme an, daß ich auch auf einem 27,5er passabel fahren könnte. Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, daß man mit den richtigen Reifen in der richtigen Situation erheblich schneller, besser und spaßiger fährt als mit einem etwas größeren oder kleineren Laufrad. Und da sieht es schon bei 29 Zoll mau aus und bei 27,5 noch viel mehr.


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2014)

Auf Marathonstrecken nehme ich an? Dann gehe mal mit 'nem Crosser an den Start!


----------



## tombrider (24. April 2014)

Nur noch als Anmerkung: Es ist absoluter Blödsinn, daß man mit Fahrtechnik ALLES ausgleichen kann. Selbst ein Wetscream kommt im Tiefschnee steil bergauf an seine Grenzen. Und ich möchte den sehen, der steil bergab auf leicht angetautem, blankem Eis ohne Spikes runterfährt. Ich bin tatsächlich ein Fan des Hookworm, denn ich kenne keinen anderen Reifen, mit dem ich bei Windstille 20 Kilometer mit einem 32er Schnitt auf Asphalt fahren kann, trotz einiger Höhenmeter, und gleich anschließend im Gelände fahren kann. Nachdem ich 3 Bar Druck abgelassen habe, versteht sich.


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Und ich möchte den sehen, der steil bergab auf leicht angetautem, blankem Eis ohne Spikes runterfährt.


Ich mach's! Schnell, elegant und kontrolliert sieht das dann allerdings nicht aus! Eis macht genau so lange Spaß, wie es bergauf geht. Oben angekommen frage ich mich dann immer, wieso das mit dem Runterkommen nicht vorher bedacht habe


----------



## EinsRakete (24. April 2014)

Bei 20 Grad wandert die Diskussion in den Tiefschnee.


----------



## tombrider (24. April 2014)

Klar, das ist das gleiche wie die Leute, die einen Hecktriebler kaufen, weil ein BMW ja so toll sportlich ist, und dann erst im Winter überlegen, wie man damit am Hang eigentlich aus der Parklücke kommt. NATÜRLICH sollte man beim Kauf überlegen, wie schlamm- und wintertauglich ein MTB ist, sofern man vorhat, dann auch damit zu fahren. Nix für Sommerpalmensonnenscheinradler, klar. Die dürfen gerne ein 27,5er kaufen...


----------



## tombrider (24. April 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich mach's! Schnell, elegant und kontrolliert sieht das dann allerdings nicht aus! Eis macht genau so lange Spaß, wie es bergauf geht. Oben angekommen frage ich mich dann immer, wieso das mit dem Runterkommen nicht vorher bedacht habe



Runter kommt man immer. Alte Pilotenregel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Auf Marathonstrecken nehme ich an? Dann gehe mal mit 'nem Crosser an den Start!



Darfst du aber nicht!


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2014)

Fährst du mit Lizenz? Bei Hobbyrennen habe ich schon einige Crosser gesehen.


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Fährst du mit Lizenz? Bei Hobbyrennen habe ich schon einige Crosser gesehen.



Nein, keine Lizens, ich jedenfalls.
Aber bei allen Rennen die ich fahre sind immer Lizensfahrer zugelassen, sind fast alles Rennen aus irgend einer Serie.
Und die Ausschreibungen lassen immer nur MTBs zu.
Offiziell jedenfalls.
Aber jetzt wo dus sagst ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass das auch wer kontrolliert.
Vielleicht sehen die das ja auch nicht so eng, keine Ahnung.


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2014)

Offiziell ist die Ausschreibung immer nur für MTBs. An den Start gelassen wird man als Hobbyfahrer aber auch mit Crosser, Trekkingrad oder Dreirad. Manche Veranstaltunger nehmen einen aus der Wertung. Aber so lange man trotzdem seine Zeit bekommt, kann man ja sehen wo man steht.

EDIT: Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will, sind die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen ans Bike bei gegebener Strecke. Für Marathonrennen braucht man keinen Federweg. Selbst wenn man jede Abfahrt schiebt, schafft man es auf eine gute Platzierung, wenn man bergauf treten kann wie Hulk! Ein 29er dafür als optimal anzusehen finde ich seltsam, denn ein Crosser ist "noch optimaler". Für einen CC-Kurs finde ich 29er dann wieder gänzlich daneben (auch wenn viele es dennoch fahren). Ich kann mich an ein CC-Rennen erinnern (Altlay glaube ich), da habe ich keine Runde sturzfrei überstanden, weil mir die Kehren mit dem 26er zu eng und zu steil waren. Mit einem 29er wäre ich evtl nicht vorne über gekippt, dafür aber womöglich nicht rum gekommen. Wie man es dreht und wendet, es gibt für jeden Einsatzzweck eine optimale Bikegattung - und am besten deckt der eigene Fuhrpark alles ab ;-)


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. April 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Das bedeute doch aber im Umkehrschluss: Die Eigenschaften eines 29" Laufrades sind  zwingend ein Vorteil wenn sie zu deiner Fahrweise passen.



Jo klar aber man kann damit nicht argumentieren da der Geltungsbereich einer solchen Aussage nur dich selbst umfasst. Interessiert ja auch niemanden wenn du sagst: Erdbeeren haben den Vorteil dass sie mir schmecken. Ein anderer mag halt Äpfel lieber. Mit dieser Obstanalogie fang ich jetzt darum an weil ich damit erklären möchte was ich eigentlich von 27,5" halte. Das ist wie wenn ein dubios wirkender Dr. Farnsworth-Typ an einen eingefleischten Erdbeerliebhaber und einen begeisterten Apfelesser herantritt und sagt: Gute Nachrichten Leute,  ich hab eine Frucht entwickelt die den Vorteil hat ein bisschen wie Apfel und auch ein bisschen wie Erdbeeren zu schmecken das wäre doch was für euch. Da würden sich manche denken wtf ich werd mir doch nicht meinen Lieblingsfruchtgeschmack mit einem für mich weniger angenehmen Beigeschmack verwässern lassen. Wer jedoch weder mit dem einen noch dem anderen besonders viel anfangen kann den wird der Kompromiss bestimmt nicht stören. ..


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> EDIT: Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will, sind die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen ans Bike bei gegebener Strecke. Für Marathonrennen braucht man keinen Federweg. Selbst wenn man jede Abfahrt schiebt, schafft man es auf eine gute Platzierung, wenn man bergauf treten kann wie Hulk!



Das mit dem treten wie der Hulk ist der Haken dabei, für mich wenigstens!

Mit fast 47 mache ich mir keine Illusionen von meiner Physis her noch besser zu werden, Niveau halten ist schon ok.
Dazu kommt der Zeitmangel.
Mit genügend Zeit zum trainieren ist das alles viel einfacher, nur hab ich nicht so viel.

Was geht ist das Material zu optimieren, so, dass es für mich einfacher wird.
Deshalb fahr ich Fully. Ich kann mittreten auf Passagen wo man mit dem HT mächtig hoppelt. Das bringt mir Vorteile.
Bergab bin ich tatsächlich schneller als früher mit dem 26er, tue mich einfach leichter. Auch das bringt mir was.
Das Gleiche bei rutschigeren Verhältnissen, mehr Stabilität, mehr Tempo.

In Summe ist mein 29er Fully für den Rennbetrieb für MICH das Optimale.
Und sonst machts mir auch am meissten Spass.


----------



## Air_JORDAN (24. April 2014)

@shoeppi
Die letzte Aussagen kann ich mit 57 gut nachvollziehen ;-), es scheint auch tatsächlich brauchbare 29er Fully´s zu geben, die gut zu fahren sind.  Im Bozener-Bereich bin ich im Winter ein Simplon gefahren, das ging in die Richtung.
Was hast du für ein 29er Fully?
Trotzdem ist es m.E. nicht so, dass das ein 26er Fully nicht mindestens genau so kann. Und das ist insgesamt kompakter gebaut und bei gleichem Preis sollte es bzgl. Gewicht auch leichter sein. So hat z.B. mein C´dale RZ 120 2000 Euro gekostet und ist in Alu leichter als das Simplon Carbon, welches sicher nicht unter 5000 über den Ladentisch geht.


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2014)

Tjaja, Simplon ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Die Zeiten in denen sie sich mit dem Razorblade an die Spitze der leichtesten Rahmen stellen konnten, sind vorüber. Jetzt gibt es nur noch Einheitsbrei wie von jedem anderen Hersteller auch.
Mein Mythos stammt noch aus Simplons Blütezeit und ich hoffe, dass er ewig halten wird!


----------



## schoeppi (25. April 2014)

Air_JORDAN schrieb:


> @shoeppi
> Die letzte Aussagen kann ich mit 57 gut nachvollziehen ;-), es scheint auch tatsächlich brauchbare 29er Fully´s zu geben, die gut zu fahren sind.  Im Bozener-Bereich bin ich im Winter ein Simplon gefahren, das ging in die Richtung.
> Was hast du für ein 29er Fully?



Ich hab das hier:





Spark Pro aus 2012, 10,8kg Prospektgewicht, 11.4kg fahrfertig.
Super Teil, passt mir wie angegossen.

@tombrider: nach meiner Erfahrung kommt man auch mit einem BMW im Winter sehr gut zurecht.
Gerade auf Schnee ist mir ein Hecktriebler sogar lieber als ein Fronttriebler da man mit dem Gaspedal wunderbar mitlenken kann.
Wobei Quattro natürlich das absolut Beste ist.
Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinundMein (25. April 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Jo klar aber man kann damit nicht argumentieren da der Geltungsbereich einer solchen Aussage nur dich selbst umfasst. Interessiert ja auch niemanden wenn du sagst: Erdbeeren haben den Vorteil dass sie mir schmecken. Ein anderer mag halt Äpfel lieber. Mit dieser Obstanalogie fang ich jetzt darum an weil ich damit erklären möchte was ich eigentlich von 27,5" halte. Das ist wie wenn ein dubios wirkender Dr. Farnsworth-Typ an einen eingefleischten Erdbeerliebhaber und einen begeisterten Apfelesser herantritt und sagt: Gute Nachrichten Leute,  ich hab eine Frucht entwickelt die den Vorteil hat ein bisschen wie Apfel und auch ein bisschen wie Erdbeeren zu schmecken das wäre doch was für euch. Da würden sich manche denken wtf ich werd mir doch nicht meinen Lieblingsfruchtgeschmack mit einem für mich weniger angenehmen Beigeschmack verwässern lassen. Wer jedoch weder mit dem einen noch dem anderen besonders viel anfangen kann den wird der Kompromiss bestimmt nicht stören. ..



Bingo!
27.5" ist wie JoSta (irgendso eine Kreuzung Johannis- und Stachelbeere). Meine Eltern haben damit (Ende 50er/Anfang 60er) den ganzen Garten zugepflanzt, wir Kinder durften es ernten (pflücken ieeh), meine Mutter hat es dann versaftet und wir Kinder durften es dann als gesunden Saft trinken.
Also Vorsicht mit 27.5" - tut nicht gut. Und Spass macht es gar keinen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. April 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal deine Fahrweise/Fahrtechnik überprüfen?
> Wer derart merkwürdiges Zeug fährt bzw. braucht, da stimmt was ganz generell nicht.


----------



## bronks (28. April 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


>


Ich würde meinen, daß er gerne mit blockiertem Hinterrad fährt und oft auch sehr steil bergauf, aber vor etwa 2 Jahren bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen über schlechten Fahrstil haben wollte.

Verstehen wir uns?


----------



## tombrider (28. April 2014)

Alles korrekt. Ich fahre seltsame Strecken bei seltsamen Wetterbedingungen, und ich brauche wirklich keinen, der mir erklärt, daß man mit blockiertem Hinterrad langsamer ist und so weiter. Weiß ich schon. Ich mache auch Einpunktwendungen mit der Handbremse im Auto und lasse mit dem Motorrad mein Hinterrad durchdrehen. Alles megasinnlos, reifenmordend und produziert auch noch Feinstaub!! Furchtbar!!!


----------



## schoeppi (28. April 2014)

Nun, ein durchdrehendes Hinterrad beim Mopped ist nicht nur sinnlos sondern ruiniert auch das Fahrverhalten.

Zumindest wenn man unter Moppedfahren Kurven versteht.


----------



## tombrider (28. April 2014)

Beim Endurofahren ist es durchaus sinnvoll, mit etwas Schlupf am Hinterrad durch die Kurve zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (28. April 2014)

Warum haben eigentlich die meisten Shops den IRC Trail Bear aus dem Programm genommen? Zu lange Lebensdauer? Zu gute Funktion? Oder zu 26"?


----------



## schoeppi (28. April 2014)

Zu wenig Nachfrage.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Warum haben eigentlich die meisten Shops den IRC Trail Bear aus dem Programm genommen? Zu lange Lebensdauer? Zu gute Funktion? Oder zu 26"?



Die Leute kaufen nicht was gut ist, sondern womit man bombadiert wird es wäre gut. Beispiel Schwalbe. Pffft.


----------



## schoeppi (28. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Die Leute kaufen nicht was gut ist, sondern womit man bombadiert wird es wäre gut. Beispiel Schwalbe. Pffft.



Welches Problem hast du eigentlich mit Schwalbe?
Oder anders, welche Alternative zu einem Rocket Ron 2,1 in 26 Zoll? Nicht von Schwalbe, natürlich.


----------



## 4mate (28. April 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Oder anders, welche Alternative zu einem Rocket Ron 2,1 in 26 Zoll? Nicht von Schwalbe, natürlich.


Da sich das offensichtlich noch nicht bis zu dir rumgesprochen hat:
Continental Vapor 26" x 2,1"
Hält 3-5 Mal so lang als der RR, der schon mit 'Halbglatze' 
ausgeliefert wird und  kostet die Hälfte eines RR


----------



## schoeppi (28. April 2014)

Oh, super Vorschlag!

Der wiegt ja auch nur 715gr. das Stück!
Das macht ja auf den Satz einen Gewichtsunterschied von gerade mal 630gr. mehr.

Oh, vielleicht war das der Grund warum der absolut nicht in Frage kommt.....


----------



## Edged (28. April 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Welches Problem hast du eigentlich mit Schwalbe?
> Oder anders, welche Alternative zu einem Rocket Ron 2,1 in 26 Zoll? Nicht von Schwalbe, natürlich.


RoRo 26" in *2,4*.
Äh, in 2,4 gibt's den garnich mehr.   Sind alles die größeren Laufräder schuld! 
In 2,4 wog der übrigens nur 500gr.. Und nein, ich hatte bisher in vier Jahren noch nie einen Platten mit denen.


----------



## RetroRider (28. April 2014)

Von den MTB-Besitzern in Deutschland rollt wahrscheinlich die Hälfte nur einmal im Jahr zum Biergarten. Von den 50% wirklichen MTB-Nutzern fahren wahrscheinlich wiederum 80% (oder mehr) "nur" Touren. Kein AM, kein EN, kein FR, kein CC, kein DH, sondern einfach nur für Gesundheit und Spaß in der Landschaft rumgurken. Dafür ist der Trailbear ein extrem guter Hinterreifen-Kompromiß, der sogar auf Asphalt einigermaßen gut rollt. Aber der hält halt eben extrem lange, und lange Lebensdauer ist ein Umsatz-Killer. Außerdem haben Shops aufgrund von 27,5" und 29" natürlich Gründe, 26" aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Ob das küstliche 26"-Aussterben-lassen zu 50% oder nur zu 10% ursächlich für unternehmerische Entscheidungen ist, darüber kann man streiten. Aber Fakt ist: im Marketing geht es nicht nur um naturwissenschaftliche Objektivität, sondern vorrangig um Emotion, Vorurteile, Manipulation, Placebo-Effekt, usw.


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. April 2014)

Tja, auch aus meiner Sicht gibt es im Bereich CC kaum Alternativen zum Rocket Ron.
Den fährt u.a. mein Sohn seit 2 Jahren in CC Rennen (und natürlich auch im Training, wo die Reifen noch viel mehr beansprucht werden)
Ausser dem Schwalbe-üblichen relativ schnellen Verschleiss gibt's am Rocket Ron überhaupt nichts auszusetzen, der ist sagenhaft leicht und hält bombig auf nahezu jedem Untergrund. Dazu ist er absolut minimal pannenanfällig.
Was nützt es, wenn ich ein 10kg Racehardtail aufbaue, um dann Reifen mit 700 oder 800g dranzuschrauben??
Echte Alternativen zum Rocket Ron sind für mich ausschliesslich Conti Race King Supersonic, und selbst der ist um einiges schwerer.


----------



## bronks (29. April 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> ... Ausser dem Schwalbe-üblichen relativ schnellem Verschleiss ... Echte Alternativen zum Rocket Ron sind für mich ausschliesslich Conti Race King Supersonic, und selbst der ist um einiges schwerer.


Und was ist mit dem Verschleiß des Race King Supersonic? Mein Race King Supersonic 2.2 wird sehr zu kämpfen haben, die Laufleistung meiner bisherigen Racing Ralph 2.1 zu erreichen. Das obwohl schmale Reifen schneller verschleißen und noch dazu diese Blackchiligummi so abriebfest sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (29. April 2014)

@NobbbyRalph:  das war gerade äusserst merkwürdig!
Als ich gerade deinen Post las dachte ich: "komisch, kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern wann ich das geschrieben habe."
Dann hab ich erst gesehen, war ich ja gar nicht, warst ja du! 

Ist ja 100% deckungsgleich, vielleicht sollten wir uns über Arbeitsteilung hier unterhalten! 

Wo fährt denn dein Junior und wie alt ist er?
Welches Bike?


----------



## Edged (29. April 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> ..., vielleicht sollten wir uns über Arbeitsteilung hier unterhalten!


26" rulez!


----------



## vice-president (29. April 2014)

26" r.i.p.


----------



## jonalisa (29. April 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> 26" r.i.p.


Kann es sein, dass das neue Propain Rage wieder auf 26" die Piste rockt


----------



## schoeppi (30. April 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das neue Propain Rage wieder auf 26" die Piste rockt



Nö. Ein Nischenhersteller mit homöopathischen Stückzahlen rockt keine Piste.

Das es weiterhin noch ein paar wenige Anbieter von 26ern geben wird haben wir gefühlt schon 30 mal festgestellt.


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2014)

gee athertons gt fury ist ein 650B und fuhr mit 5 sekunden vorsprung ins ziel. so schlecht kann 650B nun auch nicht sein.


----------



## bronks (30. April 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gee athertons gt fury ist ein 650B und fuhr mit 5 sekunden vorsprung ins ziel. so schlecht kann 650B nun auch nicht sein.


Noch vorletztes Jahr hatte man vor, die Downhillstrecken für 29er zu optimieren, nachdem ein paar 29erFahrer die Kurven nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## Toolkid (30. April 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gee athertons gt fury ist ein 650B und fuhr mit 5 sekunden vorsprung ins ziel. so schlecht kann 650B nun auch nicht sein.


Du meinst, so gut ist der Gee. Den Zeitunterschied würde ich nicht auf die Laufradgröße schieben.


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. April 2014)

Also 5 sek halte ich schon für eine Hausnummer, die nicht Allein durch persönliches Können gesichert wird.

Zumindest nicht im Profifeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (30. April 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Also 5 sek halte ich schon für eine Hausnummer, die nicht Allein durch persönliches Können gesichert wird.
> 
> Zumindest nicht im Profifeld.



Auf einer anderen Strecke mit anderem Wetter würde ich zustimmen, aber an dem Tag in Cairns wars Lotterie. Die Hälfte ist nichtmal sturzfrei durchgekommen.


----------



## 4mate (30. April 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gee athertons gt fury ist ein 650B und fuhr mit 5 sekunden vorsprung ins ziel. *
> so schlecht kann 650B nun auch nicht sein*.


Es wird noch lange, lange dauern bis das in den Köpfen ankommt


----------



## RetroRider (30. April 2014)

650B ist nur für Straßenfahrer interessant. Aber 650B/27.5 ist tatsächlich besser als 29". Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Es ist näher an 26" dran als 29".


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Es wird noch lange, lange dauern bis das in den Köpfen ankommt


...so lange bis 20 Zoll wieder das Maß der Dinge sein wird, oder Magnetschwebedingens


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 650B ist nur für Straßenfahrer interessant. Aber 650B/27.5 ist tatsächlich besser als 29". Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Es ist näher an 26" dran als 29".



kann ich mir Deine Signatur klauen ?


----------



## RetroRider (30. April 2014)

Na klar, warum nicht? Der Spruch ist nicht von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (30. April 2014)

Gee hat auch vorher schon gewonnen und Jared fährt nach wie vor 26" auch in Endurorennen, obwohl Yeti auch ein 650B im Programm hat. Letzterer macht dies wohl deshalb, um Clementz gewinnen zu lassen, damit dieser sein neues Jekyl 650B präsentieren kann.
Die Strecken werden auch immer schneller, mit längeren Tretpassagen und mehr Flow bzw. weniger engen Kurven. Geradezu prädestiniert für größere Laufräder.

@schoeppi R.I.P. kann dann wohl nicht stimmen, wenn Kleinhersteller nach wie vor 26" produzieren, also hatte ich recht, was du ja auch bestätigst. Alle können eben nicht auf Speiseeis unterwegs sein und greifen deshalb zu Kleinherstellern und so könnte es 26" schaffen.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. April 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Gee hat auch vorher schon gewonnen und Jared fährt nach wie vor 26" auch in Endurorennen, obwohl Yeti auch ein 650B im Programm hat. Letzterer macht dies wohl deshalb, um Clementz gewinnen zu lassen, damit dieser sein neues Jekyl 650B präsentieren kann.
> Die Strecken werden auch immer schneller, mit längeren Tretpassagen und mehr Flow bzw. weniger engen Kurven. Geradezu prädestiniert für größere Laufräder.



Keine Ahnung was das im oberen Teil alles heißen soll, kenne weder Jared noch Clementz, aber wenn der untere Teil zutrifft, werden die kleinen verblockten Trails hoffentlich dann wieder leerer und freier befahrbar. Ist doch super!


----------



## Manson-007 (19. Mai 2014)

Canyon verkauft keine 26" Bikes mehr ????


----------



## siq (19. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Tja, auch aus meiner Sicht gibt es im Bereich CC kaum Alternativen zum Rocket Ron.
> Den fährt u.a. mein Sohn seit 2 Jahren in CC Rennen (und natürlich auch im Training, wo die Reifen noch viel mehr beansprucht werden)
> Ausser dem Schwalbe-üblichen relativ schnellen Verschleiss gibt's am Rocket Ron überhaupt nichts auszusetzen, der ist sagenhaft leicht und hält bombig auf nahezu jedem Untergrund. Dazu ist er absolut minimal pannenanfällig.


 
Stimmt. Das ist der einzige leichte taugliche Reifen in 24"x2.1" für Kinder MTB's. Den fährt jetzt meine 8jährige Tochter auch. Der 10jähre Nachbarsbube hat dafür schon ein 5kg schwereres 29"er  
Nur, irgendwie so richtig gut zurecht kommt er damit offensichtlich nicht; ja woran das nur liegen kann.......


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Mai 2014)

Canyon verkaufen ja auch keine Bikes mit Stahl- oder Titanrahmen... von daher für mich völlig uninteressant.


----------



## MTB_Django (19. Mai 2014)

Nein Manson-007, Canyon verkauft keine 26" mehr, wie auch jeder große Fahrradhersteller. Für 26" müsstest du Kleinserienhersteller oder Nischenhersteller suchen. Da gibts noch einige, die die Fahne für 26" hoch halten.

@Raumfahrer: Ihr Kommentar bringt hier nichts zur Diskussion bei. 

Und jetzt nicht wieder die leidige Laufradgrößendiskussion ausgraben! Das ist schon in einen Glaubenskrieg ausgeartet.


----------



## Edged (19. Mai 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Canyon verkauft keine 26" Bikes mehr ????


Rose hat 26" noch im Programm. 
Und wenn man bei denen mal in den Beschreibungen herumliest, kann man schon auf die Idee kommen, dass die selber dem Hype um größere Laufräder nicht trauen ...


----------



## greg12 (19. Mai 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Canyon verkauft keine 26" Bikes mehr ????


stimmt nicht: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/nerve-cf.html


----------



## Manson-007 (19. Mai 2014)

Echt schade, mein Sohn ist sehr zufriden mit seinem Grand Canyon AL6 und ich wollte mir auch ein neues zulegen.


----------



## Manson-007 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich suche ein HT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (19. Mai 2014)

hier werden noch gescheite 26er Bikes, sowie auch 26er Rahmen angeboten
http://www.transalp24.de/


----------



## subdiver (19. Mai 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@schoeppi
Deine Ausführungen zum 29er Fully kann ich zu 100% unterstreichen.
Auch bei mir geht es darum die Form zu halten, kein Wunder mit meinen 51 Sommer.
Wir fahren ja auch das ähnliche Radl


----------



## schoeppi (19. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> @schoeppi
> Deine Ausführungen zum 29er Fully kann ich zu 100% unterstreichen.
> Auch bei mir geht es darum die Form zu halten, kein Wunder mit meinen 51 Sommer.
> Wir fahren ja auch das ähnliche Radl



Jo! 

Und gestern, beim Schinderhannes Marathon, hätt ichs wieder knuddeln können!
Wenn man da sieht wie die 26er Fahrer zu kämpfen haben, vor allem die HTs logischerweise, dann ist es mir ein absolutes Rätsel
wie überhaupt noch wer die Vorteile eines 29er in Frage stellen kann.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (19. Mai 2014)

Ich meld mich jetzt mal hier aus dem Thema ab, ist mir zu ideologiezerfressen...schwarz / weiß, protestantisch / katholisch, Kapitalismus / Sozialismus, Mann / Frau, 26 / 29

Das gabs auch schon bei Fully und kein Fully und Scheibenbremse oder Felge,

Sekt oder Selters, Barfuss oder Lackschuh..


----------



## RetroRider (19. Mai 2014)

Das Biken soll Spaß machen, das ist das Wichtigste. (Die CC/Mara-Typen kann ich persönlich allerdings beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Das ist für mich das Gegenteil von Erholung und Fahrspaß.)

Mal ein konstruktiver Ansatz: Wenn es um die Besprechung eines bestimmten Aspekts geht (z.B. Laufradgröße), dann sollte man immer explizit dazuschreiben, welche *wichtigeren* Aspekte es gibt. Weil man Aspekte, die einen größeren Einfluss als der zu besprechende Aspekt haben, ausklammern / nivellieren / als immer gleich und immer konstant ansehen muss. Diese (unrealistische) Vereinfachung muss der technisch unbedarfte Leser kennen, um nicht in die Irre geführt zu werden.
Wichtiger als Laufradgröße sind Fahrtechnik und Kondition des Fahrers und Bike-Geometrie. In Bezug auf den Straßenrollwiderstand ist fast nur das Reifenprofil entscheidend, und die Laufradgröße praktisch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> [...] Kapitalismus / Sozialismus, [...]


So wie's aussieht, wird's immer dann unheimlich, wenn eins von beidem die Vorherrschaft gewinnt. Es sollte also immer beides gleichzeitig geben.


----------



## schoeppi (19. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das Biken soll Spaß machen, das ist das Wichtigste. (Die CC/Mara-Typen kann ich persönlich allerdings beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Das ist für mich das Gegenteil von Erholung und Fahrspaß.)



Also wir haben gestern unterwegs häufig herzlich gelacht, das macht durchaus Spass! 
Zuschauer:" Komm, zieh, bis die Oberschenkel platzen!" Teilnehmer: "Die sind schon da hinten im Wald geplatzt!"
Fahrer:"An dem Berg machst du eh keine Zeit gut." Ein anderer:" Zeit gut machen war vorhin, jetzt gehts nur noch ums überleben!"
Fahrer zum Streckenposten an schwieriger Stelle (schiebend):" Fährt da auch einer runter?" Streckenposten (trocken):" Nein, die fallen alle."
Ziemlich am Anfang, im Stau quasi:"Gebt doch mal Gas da vorne!" Von weiter vorne (im Chor):" Schnauze, Lutscher!" 
Wer von euch kennt das noch? 

Sag mal einer da würde es nicht lustig zugehen!


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das Biken soll Spaß machen, das ist das Wichtigste. (Die CC/Mara-Typen kann ich persönlich allerdings beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Das ist für mich das Gegenteil von Erholung und Fahrspaß.)
> .



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass es Leute gibt, denen es Spass macht, sich anzustrengen und sich mit anderen zu messen?
Verstehst Du auch Fussballspieler nicht, die dem Ball nachrennen, anstatt 26:0 zu verlieren?
Echt ganz schön verbohrt hier, die Angelegenheit...


----------



## subdiver (19. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das Biken soll Spaß machen, das ist das Wichtigste. (Die CC/Mara-Typen kann ich persönlich allerdings beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Das ist für mich das Gegenteil von Erholung und Fahrspaß.)



Wie sagt man bei uns, leben und leben lassen 
Man muß nicht Alles verstehen, aber man kann Vieles tolerieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (19. Mai 2014)

Nö muss man nicht, da gebe ich Subdiver recht.
Aber ich glaub ich kann jetzt CC-Marathonisti verstehen....bin heute 113,8 km gefahren, das erste mal die 100 km geknackt und bin sowas von kaputt. Muss ja dazu sagen, dass ich Wiedereinsteiger bin. Die Wege waren mostly Straße. Und ich bin mit einem 29er gefahren.

Mag mir nicht ausmalen, wie das ist, an einem Tag im Gelände die 100 km zu knacken.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Mai 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Canyon verkauft keine 26" Bikes mehr ????


Canyon verkauft meines Wissens grundsaetzlich nur Plaetze auf Wartelisten und ueberhaupt keine Bikes oder Fahrraeder, nicht mal Tretroller


----------



## RetroRider (19. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass es Leute gibt, denen es Spass macht, sich anzustrengen und sich mit anderen zu messen?


Ja. Ich strenge mich übrigens auch an, z.B. bergauf. Allerdings vorzugsweise dort, wo gerade keine nervige Massenveranstaltung stattfindet.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Verstehst Du auch Fussballspieler nicht, die dem Ball nachrennen, anstatt 26:0 zu verlieren?


Verstehen die mich denn?



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Echt ganz schön verbohrt hier, die Angelegenheit...


Zwischen den Zeilen liest man immer das, was man lesen will.


----------



## subdiver (19. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Mag mir nicht ausmalen, wie das ist, an einem Tag im Gelände die 100 km zu knacken.



Du magst kurz danach nie wieder ein Bike anrühren, aber wenn der Schmerz nachlässt, ja dann ........ 

Für mich kann es aber auch eine sportliche Alpentour sein und nicht unbedingt ein Wettbewerb.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich ursprünglich von der Straße komme und es für mich nie eine Alternative zu einem MTB-Racebike gegeben hat.

Ein 29er ist für solche Fahrweise besser als das 26er (was mir aber optisch besser gefällt).


----------



## Themar7 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich möcht gern diesen Marathon mit meinem 26er Flash fahren. Würde nie ein 29er nehmen. Bergauf unschlagbar leicht. Und wendig auf den Singletrails bergab.

http://mb-race.com/weltweites-schwierigstes-rennen/


----------



## MTB_Django (19. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Du magst kurz danach nie wieder ein Bike anrühren, aber wenn der Schmerz nachlässt, ja dann ........
> 
> Für mich kann es aber auch eine sportliche Alpentour sein und nicht unbedingt ein Wettbewerb.
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich ursprünglich von der Straße komme und es für mich nie eine Alternative zu einem MTB-Racebike gegeben hat.
> ...



Aua. Ne ich will nie wieder kein Bike anrühren wollen. Muss weiter, muss. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten! 

Nicht zu vergessen, dass sich ein 29er im Gelände aufgrund der großen Räder sich komfortabler anfühlt als ein vergleichbares 26" Race-HT anfühlt. 
Da ich gerne mal mit dem Racer bergab ballere, glaube ich dass im Gelände ein 26" ganz schön mit dem Sattel mir in den Arsch treten wird, wenn ich stehe und und die fehlende heckfederung mit dem Körper kompensiere. Und klar gibt es wendige 29". Das Stevens Colorado 401 ist eines davon.

Nur nen Tacken mehr Komfort wäre nicht übel. Ich schiele schon auf ein Bike wie das Cotic Solaris. Nur bei m Fully wär mir ein 26" lieber, aber wenns dann nicht mehr gibt, dann eben 650B. Will ja noch genug vom Gelände spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketraveller (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich denke das 26" noch lange nicht ausgestorben ist! Ich erinnere mich noch vage an Biopace Kettenblätter und ans Kettenshiften mit Bremshebeln, oder ganz schlimm: Inverse Schaltwerke! Alles hoch angepriesen, hört man davon heute nichts mehr (und das ist auch gut so)! Man muss ja nicht jeden hype mitmachen. Dann die Ersatzteilbeschaffung wie Reifen, Speichen, etc; das nervt mich jetzt schon das ich dauernd drauf achten muss, welche Reifengrösse ich brauche und was für eine Gabelgrösse.
Ich denke und hoffe das das auch nur eine Masche der bike Hersteller ist, und das diese ganzen Sondergrössen bald in der Versenkung verschwinden. Man muss nicht auf jeder Welle mitreiten! Gleiches gilt für Schaltungskomponenten, da verliert man auch leicht den Überblick, und ob das jetzt auch soviel besser ist, wird sich zeigen, denn bei den ganzen, ich nenn`es mal Extremübersetzungen, wird das Material natürlich auch wesentlich mehr beansprucht... aber wie bei Allem gilt: ob es wirklich gut ist, und sich durchsetzen wird, wird die Zeit zeigen...


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2014)

biketraveller schrieb:


> ... diese ganzen Sondergrössen bald in der Versenkung verschwinden...


 
Was meinst Du mit "Sondergrößen"? Doch nicht etwa die beiden Radgrößen 650b und 29, die seit ein paar Jahren in weitaus größeren Stückzahlen an Neubikes verbaut/verkauft werden als das 26er Format?
Aha.


----------



## siq (20. Mai 2014)

ist doch egal für wen welches Laufradmass besser sein soll. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Es geht hier nur darum dass das 26er Ausgestorben werden soll und zwar weil das die Industrie/der Handel so wollen, was ich ja aus deren rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht verstehen kann. Aber so oder so keines der 3 Laufradmasse ist für sich gesehen per se absolut besser für jeden User, auch wenn das hier manche zu glauben scheinen. Was dann im Extremfall so weit geht, dass es bereits schon 29er Kinderbikes gibt für 1.40m Zwerge. So was nenne ich dann Indoktrination.


----------



## nightwolf (20. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> (...) Was dann im Extremfall so weit geht, dass es bereits schon 29er Kinderbikes gibt für 1.40m Zwerge. So was nenne ich dann Indoktrination.


Du hast unser 29er Board nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen. Dann wuesstest Du, dass 29 hervorragend passt, auch fuer kleine Leute 

Disclaimer: Dieser Beitrag kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten ...


----------



## biketraveller (20. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Sondergrößen"? Doch nicht etwa die beiden Radgrößen 650b und 29, die seit ein paar Jahren in weitaus größeren Stückzahlen an Neubikes verbaut/verkauft werden als das 26er Format?
> Aha.



Doch genau die. Nur weil die in grösseren Stückzahlen gebaut werden, heisst das ja auch nicht das sie besser sind. Ich stimme da sig voll zu. Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden was für ihn besser ist. Ich bleibe jedenfalls bei 26", und hoffe das es nicht ausstirbt!!


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2014)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich hab jedenfalls eine gute Teile-Bevorratung für 26" im Keller... ;-)


----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Sondergrößen"? Doch nicht etwa die beiden Radgrößen 650b und 29, die seit ein paar Jahren in weitaus größeren Stückzahlen an Neubikes verbaut/verkauft werden als das 26er Format?
> Aha.



Ich kann keine aktuellen bundesweiten Zahlen herausbekommen. Aber ich habe bis Ende 2012 beim größten Fahrradhändler Südniedersachsen gearbeitet (3 Filialen), danach beim Radhaus im Berliner Raum (7 Filialen) und danach beim der Fahrradstation in Berlin (ebenfalls 7 Filialen). Bei allen drei Ketten war das mit Abstand größte Anteil der verkaufte Mountainbikes nach wie vor 26 Zoll, danach folgte mit sehr großem Abstand 29 Zoll, und 27,5 war letztes Jahr in den Verkaufszahlen quasi noch nicht vorhanden. Daher halte ich Deine Aussage für sehr fragwürdig. Hast Du da eine Quelle für?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (20. Mai 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich kann keine aktuellen bundesweiten Zahlen herausbekommen. Aber ich habe bis Ende 2012 beim größten Fahrradhändler Südniedersachsen gearbeitet (3 Filialen), danach beim Radhaus im Berliner Raum (7 Filialen) und danach beim der Fahrradstation in Berlin (ebenfalls 7 Filialen). Bei allen drei Ketten war das mit Abstand größte Anteil der verkaufte Mountainbikes nach wie vor 26 Zoll, danach folgte mit sehr großem Abstand 29 Zoll, und 27,5 war letztes Jahr in den Verkaufszahlen quasi noch nicht vorhanden. Daher halte ich Deine Aussage für sehr fragwürdig. Hast Du da eine Quelle für?



Der Bruch kam auch mit dem Modelljahr 2013 und in 2014 gibt´s ja kaum noch 26 Zoll. Ich stand 2012 vor einer Neuanschaffung und hab zwischen 26 und 29 Zoll überlegt, bin etliche Modelle Probe gefahren und hab mich damals für ein CD RZ 120 XLR2 in 26 Zoll entschieden. 

Was ich damals super fand, war die große Auswahl beider Laufradgrößen, die meiner Ansicht nach auch super nebeneinander existieren könnten, da sie spürbar ne andere Performance haben und jeder nach seinen Vorlieben entscheiden könnte. Als dann aber 650b auf den Markt geworfen wurde, wurden vielen Herstellern wohl das Angebot von drei Laufradgrößen zu teuer und die Werbemaschinerie musste intensiviert werden. 

Aktuell erscheint das Agieren vieler Hersteller etwas hektisch. Specialized und Cannondale müssen jetzt auch auf den 650b Zug aufspringen, obwohl gerade Spezialiced schon 29 Zoll als die einzig Wahre Laufradgröße erklärt hat. Wie´s weitergeht wird sich zeigen. Finde an den aktuellen Diskussionen die Überhöhung der Bedeutung der Laufradgröße allerdings etwas nervig. Gibt ja noch andere Parameter, die entscheiden, ob ein Bike für einen persönlich passt oder nicht.


----------



## siq (20. Mai 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch andere Parameter


sehr viel andere sogar. Von Luftdruck bis Rahmengeometrie. Der Felgenringdurchmesser ist nur ein Parameter und definitiv nicht der Wichtigste.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> ...
> @Raumfahrer: Ihr Kommentar bringt hier nichts zur Diskussion bei.
> 
> Und jetzt nicht wieder die leidige Laufradgrößendiskussion ausgraben! Das ist schon in einen Glaubenskrieg ausgeartet.


Welche Diskussion bitte?

Und welcher "Glaubenskrieg"...?

Wer sich ein neues Bike kauft, als Einsteiger beim normalen Händler, wird zwangsläufig ein 650b oder ein 29er verkauft bekommen. Solln se machen, sehn eh bescheiden aus, diese Karren.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2014)

Das deckt sich mit meinen Eindrücken. Nämlich daß sich bis letztes Jahr kaum jemand für 27,5 Zoll interessiert hat. 29 Zoll hatte einen wahrnehmbaren Marktanteil, der jedoch deutlich geringer war als der 26-Zoll-Markt. In den USA wurden letztes Jahr weniger 27,5er verkauft als Fat Bikes, stand in der Bike 1/2014. Also bislang war das tatsächlich eine Sondergröße. Und ist es im Reifenregal beim Händler immer noch, so wie 29 Zoll-Reifen letztendlich auch.


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe meine Aussage nicht durch nachprüfbare Quellen gestützt, sondern lediglich die bekannten Bikehersteller und deren nahezu rigorose Abkehr vom 26" Format zugrunde gelegt.
In den Verkaufszahlen dürfte sich das prozentual wohl erst ab heuer so richtig niederschlagen.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Mai 2014)

Gestern mit Schülern Mountainbiken gegangen. Kindern mit 1,50m Körpergröße wird im Shop ein 29er angedreht auch wenn sie kaum mit den Füßen den Boden berühren können...


----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2014)

Die eine Frage wird sein, wie viele oder wenige 27,5er sich verkaufen, insbesondere, ob nicht viele Käufer dann doch eher auf 29 Zoll setzen, das ist ja inzwischen auch bei längeren Federwegen möglich. Was ich für wahrscheinlich halte. Und die zweite Frage ist, wie gut diejenigen am Jahresende dastehen werden, die 26 Zoll immer noch anbieten. Wie ich gehört habe, geht es dem kleinen, aber feinen Hersteller Benotti, der 20 km entfernt von mir produziert, und der immer noch hochwertige 26-Zoll-Hardtails anbietet, bemerkenswert gut.


----------



## nightwolf (20. Mai 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> (...) Wie ich gehört habe, geht es dem kleinen, aber feinen Hersteller Benotti, der 20 km entfernt von mir produziert, und der immer noch hochwertige 26-Zoll-Hardtails anbietet, bemerkenswert gut.


Na das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht 

Edit: Ersetze _'immer noch'_ durch _'jetzt erst recht'_


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2014)

Erst seit dieser Saison werden die 27,5er von den Herstellern flächendeckend angeboten.
Dadurch sind die 26er rausgeflogen. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Hersteller in den nächsten Jahren die "Rolle rückwärts"
zu den 26er machen werden.

Die neuen 26er sind nun die 27,5er und diese werden den größten Verkaufsanteil haben.
Vielen Interessenten sind die 29er optisch zu groß und ungewohnt, also greift man, laut Werbung,
zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau 27,5 .

Mein Händler hat mir zwei identisch aufgebaue LR (26 und 27,5) mit gleicher Bereifung gezeigt,
ich konnte auf Anhieb nicht sagen welcher größer von den Beiden ist.
Also dürften die 27,5er keine nennenswerten Nachteile zu 26 haben.

Ersatzteile wird es für 26er nach zig Jahhre geben und wenn ein Neukauf ansteht,
greift man halt zu einem 27,5er wenn man die kleinere Größe lieber mag.
Ansonsten eben gleich zum 29er. So what ???


----------



## MTB_Django (20. Mai 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Welche Diskussion bitte?



Na die hier. Die Laufradgrößendiskussion.



> Und welcher "Glaubenskrieg"...?



Also ich hab den Anschein, dass diese Laufraddiskussion eher zu einem "Glaubenskrieg" geworden ist. Man diskutiert mit manchmal aggressiven Untertönen um die Laufradgrößen.



> Wer sich ein neues Bike kauft, als Einsteiger beim normalen Händler, wird zwangsläufig ein 650b oder ein 29er verkauft bekommen. Solln se machen, sehn eh bescheiden aus, diese Karren.^^



Jein. Mein Händler hatte nur keine 26" HTs. Aber er ist auf meinen Wunsch eher 26" zu fahren eingegangen. Ich bin ja Wiedereinsteiger, also bin vorher 26" Stahl-MTB gefahren, noch mit V-Brakes. Ein Pakka Epsilon. Das habe ich noch.
Aber klar dass Einsteigern die kaum Ahnung von der Materie haben, 29" angedreht werden. Das wollen die Hersteller so. ^^

27,5" hat aber auch keine nennenswerten Vorteile also im Vergleich zu 26", wobei das auf das Bike ankommt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Gestern mit Schülern Mountainbiken gegangen. Kindern mit 1,50m Körpergröße wird im Shop ein 29er angedreht auch wenn sie kaum mit den Füßen den Boden berühren können...


 
Geschwätz. Wenn jemand mit den Füssen nicht auf den Boden kommt, ist der Rahmen zu groß, aber kaum das Laufrad.
Und wenn überhaupt, dann wird das falsche Bike von Eltern *ge*kauft und sicher nicht den Kindern *ver*kauft!
Mich nerven solche völlig unausgegorenen Meinungsmacher-Sprüche enorm.


----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2014)

Rolle Rückwärts hat es schon oft genug gegeben. Als Shimano nach Biopace das neue "Round Tech" angepriesen hat, fühlte sich auch noch der letzte Kunde veräppelt. Hochgelegte Kettenstreben verschwanden wieder in der Versenkung, und der normale Hinterbau wurde wieder Standard. Die inversen Schaltwerke wurden oben bereits erwähnt. Die 30-cm-Federgabeln waren nur kurz am Markt. 3Ply und 4ply-Reifen haben sich auch nicht als der Weisheit letzter Schluß gezeigt. Ich habe die Entwicklung des Mountainbikes die letzten 30 Jahre verfolgt, da hat es einen Haufen Irrwege gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (20. Mai 2014)

Jo. Rahmen falsch. Aber bei 1,50 m Körpergröße würde ich doch eher 27,5" nehmen. 29" sieht doch echt scheiße aus bei so einer Körpergröße. Bei meinen 1,85 m passt das schon eher.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (20. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Erst seit dieser Saison werden die 27,5er von den Herstellern flächendeckend angeboten.
> Dadurch sind die 26er rausgeflogen.



Ne Rolle Rückwärts wäre nur realistisch, wenn die Kunden sich dauerhaft den 27,5er verweigern. Aktuell kann man noch echt super Auslaufmodelle in 26 Zoll ergattern, was ich im März getan habe. Bin also für die kommenden Jahre versorgt. Ich bin ebenfalls wie subdiver der Meinung, dass der Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5 Zoll nicht erheblich ist. Also, wer etwas agiles sucht und nebenbei noch auf Gewicht achtet, kann jetzt auf Schnäppchenjagd gehen und hat dann noch das gute Gefühl nicht jeder "Inovation" hinterher zu hecheln

Ohweh, jetzt bekomm ich gleich was auf die Ohren von den 27,5er Fahrern, die ihre neue Errungenschaften verteidigen müssen. Naja, wer Wind säht ...


----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## nightwolf (20. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> (...) Mein Händler hat mir zwei identisch aufgebaue LR (26 und 27,5) mit gleicher Bereifung gezeigt,
> ich konnte auf Anhieb nicht sagen welcher größer von den Beiden ist.
> Also dürften die 27,5er keine nennenswerten Nachteile zu 26 haben. (...)


Da hast Du den Punkt: Der Unterschied ist so gering, dass er vernachlaessigbar ist. 
Er ist gerade mal so gross, dass es zweierlei Sachen sind, die nicht zusammenpassen. 

Es gibt also zwei Moeglichkeiten:
(1) Koexistenz von 26 und 27.5 mit der Folge hoeherer Teilepreise weil mehr Varianten / geringere Stueckzahlen pro Variante
(2) 27.5 ersetzt 26 vollstaendig und jeder muss sich irgendwann ein 27.5er kaufen, ob er will oder nicht

Beides finde ich doof.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir zwei identisch aufgebaue LR (26 und 27,5) mit gleicher Bereifung gezeigt,
> ich konnte auf Anhieb nicht sagen welcher größer von den Beiden ist.
> Also dürften die 27,5er keine nennenswerten Nachteile zu 26 haben.
> 
> ...



Fahreigenschaften sind Geschmackssache. Elementare Vor- oder Nachteile in der Antriebseffizienz hat noch niemand schlüssig beweisen können oder wollen. Soweit so egal.
So what: Ein 29er hat 11% mehr Laufradgröße. Wo der 26er Fahrer am Steilansteig locker mit 22 zu 36 kurbelt, fährt der 29er quasi im "zweiten Gang", nämlich als ob der 26er mit 22 zu 32 Zähnen kurbelt. Das 27,5er liegt dazwischen. Wäre schön, wenn mir darin mal einer den Vorteil erklären könnte. Die Reifenauswahl ist bei 29 stark eingeschränkt und bei 27,5 schlecht. Ich habe es oben schonmal angesprochen: Im Sommer bestücke ich mein schnelles MTB mit den 2,5 Zoll fetten und damit trotzdem erstaunlich geländetauglichen Hookworm-Slicks. Mein drittes Ersatz-MTB fährt auf billigen, langlebigen 15-Euro-Pellen (IRC Trailbear). Im Herbst wird es hier arg matschig, im Winter Tiefschnee, da kommen Schlammreifen mit Downhillkarkasse drauf (Maxxis Swampthing). Im Winter haben wir hier oft fies vereiste Forstraßen. Dafür gibt es Spikes-Reifen, ich habe die günstigen Schwalbe Ice Spiker. Mein Stadbike fährt natürlich auf "unplattbaren" Schwalbe Marathon Plus. Keinen dieser 5 Reifen gibt es für 27,5 Zoll oder 29 Zoll, auch nichts wirklich vergleichbares. All das wird nicht für jeden ein Nachteil sein, aber da bin ich nicht der einzige. Wie gesagt: Wer sowieso nur einen Satz Allround-Reifen fährt, der findet natürlich auch in 27,5 Zoll sein Glück. Fazit: Kein Vorteil bei je nach Ansprüchen vielen möglichen Nachteilen.


----------



## hnx (20. Mai 2014)

26" und 29" passen super zusammen wie ich finde. Es gibt genug Unterschiede, die auch der Laie erfahren kann und es werden Optionen in der Geometrie eröffnet. 27,5" ist einfach nur was Neues dem Neuen wegen (man spricht alle "Enttäuschten" an), aber ich sehe darin keinen wirklichen Sinn. Ich hoffe, daß sich langfristig nur 26 und 29er durchsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (20. Mai 2014)

es bleibt aber abzuwarten ob sich diese Strategie der grossen Hersteller letztlich nicht als Bumerang erweist. Ich kenne nicht wenige die planen erst mal gar nix Neues zu kaufen, wegen dem ganzen Laufradgrössenhickhack. 26 und 29 nebeneinander hatten genug Marktanteile und Unterschiede, so dass sich jeder seine Vorlieben aussuchen konnte. Das 650B ist so nah am 26er, dass man es vermutlich gescheiter gar nie gebracht hätte. Sicher ist nur, für 650B und 26 nebeneinander ist auf Dauer bei Herstellern und Händlern kein Platz.
Die eigentliche Krux ist ja nur, da 650B keine nennenswerte Nachteile, aber auch keine nennenswerte Vorteile hat, bleibt halt die Frage was das Ganze überhaupt soll. Wenn man als Verbraucher nämlich nicht mehr wählen kann und einem der andere aber gleiche und aber doch neue Standard aufgedrängt wird, muss man letztlich zwangsläufig mehr Geld ausgeben für das gleiche Endresultat. Genau das, vermute ich, haben die Hersteller mittlerweile auch herausgefunden. Desshalb jetzt diese extrem aggressive 26er Verdrängungsstrategie.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> es bleibt aber abzuwarten ob sich diese Strategie der grossen Hersteller letztlich nicht als Bumerang erweist. Ich kenne nicht wenige die planen erst mal gar nix Neues zu kaufen, wegen dem ganzen Laufradgrössenhickhack.
> ...


Das geht mir genau so.

Wozu aber auch etwas Neues kaufen, wenn der alte HT Rahmen einfach perfekt passt...?
Verschleißteile wie Reifen sollte es auch weiterhin geben.
Schwieriger könnte es eventuell mal bei den Felgen oder wichtiger, bei den Federgabeln werden.
Wenn aber die Nachfrage da ist, dann wären die Hersteller schön blöd, sich das Geschäft entgehen zu lassen.
Und Nischenhersteller wird es immer geben...


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2014)

Man könnte meinen, dass bzgl. der LR-Größen das MTB-Abendland untergeht 
Mit jeder LR-Größe kann man Spaß haben, seht doch nicht immer nur schwarzweiß 
In meinem Stall stehen z.B. zwei 26er und ein 29er.



tombrider schrieb:


> So what: Ein 29er hat 11% mehr Laufradgröße. Wo der 26er Fahrer am Steilansteig locker mit 22 zu 36 kurbelt, fährt der 29er quasi im "zweiten Gang", nämlich als ob der 26er mit 22 zu 32 Zähnen kurbelt. Das 27,5er liegt dazwischen. Wäre schön, wenn mir darin mal einer den Vorteil erklären könnte. Die Reifenauswahl ist bei 29 stark eingeschränkt und bei 27,5 schlecht.



Also Herr Mountainbiketrainer, ich wohne und radel in den Alpen. 
Mein 26er hat als 1. Gang 22 zu 34, eine kleineren Gang habe ich und auch meine Freundin
bislang beim 26er noch nicht benötigt, dabei gehören wir der Ü50 Generation an.

Mein 29er hat als 1. Gang 25 zu 36, was zugegebenermaßen in der Theorie härter zu treten ist.
Aber durch die bessere Traktion (Wiegetritt möglich) und das bessere Überrollen durch die größeren Räder
kann ich diesen "Nachteil" der größeren Übersetzung in der Praxis bislang nicht ausmachen.
Theoretisch hat der Herr Mountainbiketrainer aber Recht.

Keine Ahnung wegen der Reifenauswahl, ich bekomme den gleichen Reifen für 26 und 29 

Schlußendlich ist es aber sch..ßegal mit welchem LR man fährt, Hauptsache es macht Spaß


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte meinen, dass bzgl. der LR-Größen das MTB-Abendland untergeht


GERMAN ANGST LIVE!


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (2) 27.5 ersetzt 26 vollstaendig und jeder muss sich irgendwann ein 27.5er kaufen, ob er will oder nicht
> Beides finde ich doof.
> LG ... Wolfi


 
Das würde ja im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass die Qualität der vermeintlich so tollen 26er Bikes doch nicht so der Bringer ist, oder warum muss man diese denn überhaupt ersetzen?



siq schrieb:


> Desshalb jetzt diese extrem aggressive 26er Verdrängungsstrategie.


 
Das ist nur konsequent und kann man den Herstellern nicht übel nehmen. Selbst wenn kaum effektive Vorteile für den Endverbraucher daraus resultieren, den Hersteller hat es erstmal nen richtigen Haufen Geld gekostet, diesen Standard zu entwickeln und zu etablieren.


----------



## siq (20. Mai 2014)

das 650B also 584mm Felgenmass ist überhaupt nix neues. Genauso wenig wie 622mm (28" Trekking/Rennrad, 29" beim MTB). Die gibt es mindestens schon so lange wie 559mm (26" MTB).
Aber richtig, den Herstellern geht es letztlich nur um die Kohle. Und wenn dabei der Endverbraucher keine Vorteile hat, hat er ja Nachteile und kann nur verlieren, bzw. bezahlen (oder eben halt auch nicht).


----------



## RetroRider (20. Mai 2014)

Der voraussichtliche Liefertermin für meinen im April bestellten Troll-Rahmen (in der beliebten Farbe und der gängigen Größe) ist inzwischen auf Juni verschoben worden. Dafür, daß 26er-Rahmen angeblich sämtliche Lagerhallen verstopfen und Staub ansetzen, ist das eine ganz schön schwache Leistung...


----------



## saddletramp (20. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich hab jedenfalls eine gute Teile-Bevorratung für 26" im Keller... ;-)



Ebenfalls, bin noch für viele schöne 26"-km gerüstet


----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2014)

Ich wage sogar die Prognose, dass ich meine ganzen gut erhaltenen, gebrauchten Reifen in 26" (und das sind einige von verschiedenen Herstellern) noch völlig bedenkenlos in einigen Jahren verwenden werde. Auch dabei lasse ich mich nicht von diversen Schwarzmalern beeinflussen, wonach die Reifen schlecht werden und nicht mehr gehen...


----------



## tombrider (20. Mai 2014)

subdiver schrieb:


> Also Herr Mountainbiketrainer, ich wohne und radel in den Alpen.
> Mein 26er hat als 1. Gang 22 zu 34, eine kleineren Gang habe ich und auch meine Freundin
> bislang beim 26er noch nicht benötigt, dabei gehören wir der Ü50 Generation an.
> 
> ...



Da sagst Du etwas wahres! Solange alles Spaß macht gibt es sowieso keinen Grund zum Meckern! Als ich angefangen habe, gab es nur 28 zu 32 und wir sind auch alles raufgekommen. Später waren 24 zu 32 schon eine enorme Verbesserung für lange Anstiege. Die Frage ist nicht, ob man irgendwie im Wiegetritt alles raufkommt. Geht meistens. Sondern ob man sich schön entspannt mit viel Drehzahl und wenig Kraft im idealen Trittfrequenzbereich raufkurbeln kann. Das erhöht den Spaßfaktor bei vielen deutlich. Daher empfinde ich einen schlechteren ersten Gang eher als Rückschritt. Zweifach allerdings auch, woran man mal wieder sieht, wie unterschiedlich man das sehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2014)

@tombrider
Bei meinem 29er besteht die Möglichkeit die jetzige Kurbel (39/25) gegen eine 36/22 auszutauschen.
Dann hätte ich beim 29er als 1. Gang 22/36 und keinen Übersetzungsnachteil gegenüber meinem 26er.
Ob ich´s brauche , schaun ma moi, was die Saison zu bieten hat 

Nur am Rande, mein 29er ist um ca. 1 kg leichter als mein 26er  

Nachdem ich jetzt knapp 1.000 km mit 2-fach Kurbel gefahren bin,
möchte ich nicht mehr auf 3-fach wechseln wollen.
Überlege auch das 26er auf 2-fach umzurüsten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Mai 2014)

Warum gibt's eigentlich keinen "Stirbt 1 1/8" aus?"-Thread, in dem man nach Herzenslust darüber jammern kann, dass die Hersteller künstlich die bewährten Federgabeln mit 1 1/8"-Schaft vom Markt werfen und nur noch tapered anbieten?

Tut das nicht genauso weh wie die Marktverknappung bei 26"?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Mai 2014)

Doppelposting wegen permanenter Netzwerkfehler


----------



## MTB_Django (20. Mai 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Warum gibt's eigentlich keinen "Stirbt 1 1/8" aus?"-Thread, in dem man nach Herzenslust darüber jammern kann, dass die Hersteller künstlich die bewährten Federgabeln mit 1 1/8"-Schaft vom Markt werfen und nur noch tapered anbieten?
> 
> Tut das nicht genauso weh wie die Marktverknappung bei 26"?



Vorallem die Tatsache, dass das Steuerrohr so das Design vieler Rahmen schlichtweg verunstaltet. Mir gefällt der Übergang zur Glockenform am Steuerrohr an meinem Bike auch nicht. 1 1/8" wäre sicher schöner an meinem Bike. 

Besonders bei schön gemachten Stahlrahmen finde ich tapered head tube sehr dramatisch, wie es sich auf das gesamte Design auswirkt.
Wenn es doch vorher ohne "tapered head tube" funktioniert hat, warum dann das jetzt? 

Also da geb ich Geisterfahrer Recht, dass man so eine Diskussion ankurbeln sollte mit eigenem Thread.


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2014)

Jammerlappen 
Gibt es noch etwas Positives oder wollen wir gleich mit dem Radeln aufhören ?


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Vorallem die Tatsache, dass das Steuerrohr so das Design vieler Rahmen schlichtweg verunstaltet. Mir gefällt der Übergang zur Glockenform am Steuerrohr an meinem Bike auch nicht. 1 1/8" wäre sicher schöner an meinem Bike.
> 
> Besonders bei schön gemachten Stahlrahmen finde ich tapered head tube sehr dramatisch, wie es sich auf das gesamte Design auswirkt.
> Wenn es doch vorher ohne "tapered head tube" funktioniert hat, warum dann das jetzt?
> ...


Wenn man denkt, es geht nicht mehr schlimmer, kommen 
die Esoteriker ums Eck und es geht noch viel schlimmer


----------



## saddletramp (20. Mai 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> ... Keinen dieser 5 Reifen gibt es für 27,5 Zoll oder 29 Zoll, auch nichts wirklich vergleichbares...



Für mich ebenfalls ein wichtiger Punkt. Nichts gegen 27,5/29, aber genau deshalb habe noch für ca. 50.000 km 26er Reifen da, auf verschiedenen Laufradsätzen, gut eingekauft und zwar genau die Kombi, die ich möchte oder brauche, inkl. der breiten Freddies und Marathon Extreme DD, die es nicht mehr gibt und ich mich freue, dass ich sie noch eine ganze Weile fahren kann. Die dürften nach meiner Erfahrung gummimäßig in etwa so lange halten, bis sie aufgebraucht sind. Danach sehen wir weiter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Mai 2014)

Künftig schreib ich wieder dazu, wenn ein Beitrag ironisch gemeint ist. Dafür könnte man hier auch langsam mal eine Schaltfläche einführen...


----------



## MTB_Django (20. Mai 2014)

Klar Esoteriker sind aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie Zeugen Jehovas. 
Ich sehe jeden Tag mein Fahrrad in meinem Arbeitszimmer und find das tapered head tube die hässlichste Stelle am Bike. Aber letztendlich ist es ja zum Fahren da und kein Designkunstwerk. 

Ich finds gut, dass kaum noch Reifen da sind für 650B. Die Neuheitenliebhaber müssen ja bei der Stange gehalten werden. Ist ja wie mit Cliffhangern. Ich frag mich nur wann das Fahrrad-Äquivalent zum iPhone rauskommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wann das Fahrrad-Äquivalent zum iPhone rauskommt...


 
Gibt's schon lang, schimpft sich Specialized


----------



## 4mate (20. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich nur wann das Fahrrad-Äquivalent zum iPhone rauskommt...


Gibts bereits seit 2 Jahren: Deutsche Ingenieurskunst


----------



## MTB_Django (20. Mai 2014)

Ah. Es gibt ja schon welche, die sagen das sei Liteville. 
Nur das Bike da von 4mate ist ja verstörend. ein Specialized bin ich noch nie gefahren. Sollte man das testen?


----------



## Edged (20. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> ... *ein Specialized* bin ich noch nie gefahren. *Sollte man das testen?*


Hatte letztes Jahr mal ein 29" Stumpjumper für zwei Stunden als Testbike. 
Ja, war schon nicht schlecht. Man könnte sagen *zum Brötchenholen für die Family am Samstagmorgen sogar optimal*. 
Auf Schotterstrecken kam ich mir ggenüber meinem 26"er doch recht behindert vor. Trails k.A. ..., tendentiell aber wohl eher noch schlechter.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Mai 2014)

Dem "Ingeneur"
ist nix zu schwör.


----------



## MTB_Django (20. Mai 2014)

Hahaha...ok. Auf Schotter kommts wohl auf die Reifen an. den Grip von den Rocket Rons Evo bei meinem 29" finde ich da echt besch...eiden. Besonders bei schnellen Kurven hab ich Schiss vorm Wegrutschen des Vorderrades. Da neigt der Vorderreifen einfach zum untersteuern. Aber sonst wenns trocken und der Boden hart ist, isser nice, auf Straße sowieso.

Nur ob ein RoRoEvo auf 26" besser grippt auf Schotter weiß ich nicht. 

Wir schweifen zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab. XD

Dabei hat das Specialized Enduro einen interessant gestalteten Rahmen. Finds einen der schönsten Rahmen, die es gibt. Aber ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tandu (20. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> das 650B also 584mm Felgenmass ist überhaupt nix neues. Genauso wenig wie 622mm (28" Trekking/Rennrad, 29" beim MTB). Die gibt es mindestens schon so lange wie 559mm (26" MTB).
> Aber richtig, den Herstellern geht es letztlich nur um die Kohle. Und wenn dabei der Endverbraucher keine Vorteile hat, hat er ja Nachteile und kann nur verlieren, bzw. bezahlen (oder eben halt auch nicht).


----------



## dickerbert (20. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das ist nur konsequent und kann man den Herstellern nicht übel nehmen. Selbst wenn kaum effektive Vorteile für den Endverbraucher daraus resultieren, *den Hersteller hat es erstmal nen richtigen Haufen Geld gekostet, diesen Standard zu entwickeln und zu etablieren.*


  
Mal überlegen: Wie viel hat der Mathematiker (oder 10. Klässler) gekostet, der ausrechnen konnte, um wie viele Millimeter man ein 28" Felgenprofil kürzen muss, um es als 27,5" Felge zusammen zu schweißen? Dann die ganzen Formen für die Reifen, die mit CAD-Programmen einfach ein bisschen größer skaliert wurden?
Hat wohl alles weniger gekostet, als man glaubt damit einzunehmen. Sonst hätten sie es nicht gemacht. Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die Etablierung von 650B kostengünstiger kam, als die Entwicklung neuer Reifenprofile. Gegen die Alternative, "echte" Innovationen zu entwickeln, war die "Entwicklung und Etablierung" von 650B wohl eher Peanuts.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Geschwätz. Wenn jemand mit den Füssen nicht auf den Boden kommt, ist der Rahmen zu groß, aber kaum das Laufrad.
> Und wenn überhaupt, dann wird das falsche Bike von Eltern *ge*kauft und sicher nicht den Kindern *ver*kauft!
> Mich nerven solche völlig unausgegorenen Meinungsmacher-Sprüche enorm.



Unausgegoren ist hier gar nichts, war nur zu faul alles niederzutippen, was du bei genauer Betrachtung an den ... erkennen hättest können.
Das mit der Rahmengröße ist mir schon klar, aber auch bei korrekter Rahmengröße sind die großen Räder für Kinder schwieriger zu kontrollieren. Nachdem man nicht alle Jahre für den Sohnemann ein neues Bike kaufen kann, wird einem dann halt ein 29er aufgeschwatzt... Die Eltern haben keine Ahnung und der Verkäufer ist froh, wenn er ein, für das heimische Terrain ungeeignetes, Rad an den Mann, Frau bzw. Kind bringt.
Hier in meiner Gegend (Zweitwohnung Meran, Arbeitsplatz Latsch, Wohnort Stilfs) sind alle erfahrenen Spaßbiker nach wie vor auf 26" unterwegs...
Ich seit über 10 Jahren. Der Bikeguide, den wir gestern getroffen haben seit über 20 Jahren und auch er hat auf den selben Umstand mit den Kindern und den Riesenrädern hingewiesen.
Generell hab ich aber nichts gegen 29". Bin viele gefahren und könnte mir eventuell ein Hardtail für CC-Touren vorstellen...


----------



## EinsRakete (21. Mai 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hier in meiner Gegend (Zweitwohnung Meran, Arbeitsplatz Latsch, Wohnort Stilfs) sind alle erfahrenen Spaßbiker nach wie vor auf 26" unterwegs...
> Ich seit über 10 Jahren. Der Bikeguide, den wir gestern getroffen haben seit über 20 Jahren ....



Und da man es so lange schon macht, ist es so lange schon richtig und wird nie falsch sein!


----------



## siq (21. Mai 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Und da man es so lange schon macht, ist es so lange schon richtig und wird nie falsch sein!


falsch oder richtig liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters bzw. des Users. Bei 29er Kinderbikes ist's aber definitiv fertig mit "richtig". Demnächst werden Puky & Co jetzt dann auch ihre Laufräder für 1jährige auf 24" oder grösser ummöbeln, oder gleich 55" Nabenlos als Hamsterradvariante. Hamsterrad ist noch ein gutes Stichwort hier. Der arme Kerl, egal wie schnell er sprintet, er bleibt immer an Ort und Stelle, genau wie dieser Fred hier.


----------



## EinsRakete (21. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> falsch oder richtig liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters bzw. des Users. Bei 29er Kinderbikes ist's aber definitiv fertig mit "richtig". Demnächst werden Puky & Co jetzt dann auch ihre Laufräder für 1jährige auf 24" oder grösser ummöbeln, oder gleich 55" Nabenlos als Hamsterradvariante. Hamsterrad ist noch ein gutes Stichwort hier. Der arme Kerl, egal wie schnell er sprintet, er bleibt immer an Ort und Stelle, genau wie dieser Fred hier.



Hier gibt es augenscheinlich aber nur falsch oder richtig, finde diesen Thread hier sehr amüsant. Ein Zaun zwischen zwei User und paar Gartenzwerge verteilt und schon ist der Nachbarschaftskrieg perfekt.


----------



## vice-president (21. Mai 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Nachdem man nicht alle Jahre für den Sohnemann ein neues Bike kaufen kann, wird einem dann halt ein 29er aufgeschwatzt... Die Eltern haben keine Ahnung und der Verkäufer ist froh, wenn er ein, für das heimische Terrain ungeeignetes, Rad an den Mann, Frau bzw. Kind bringt.
> ...


Wer kein 26er kauft hat grundsätzlich keine Ahnung und im Radladen wird einem aus Prinzip immer genau das falsche Rad auf gezwungen?


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. Mai 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Und da man es so lange schon macht, ist es so lange schon richtig und wird nie falsch sein!




Wobei richtig oder falsch nicht die entscheidende Frage ist, manches war schon immer richtig und wird immer richtig bleiben. Manches allerdings entwickelt sich einfach weiter.
Soll ja in diversen Gegenden sogar noch den ein oder anderen Höhlenbewohner geben, der auch noch nix von aufrechtem Gang gehört hat


----------



## DFG (21. Mai 2014)

Ich finds lustig hier, vor allem wenn man mal wirtschaftliche Ausgangslage betrachtet. Der Radmarkt insgesamt stagniert wobei der Hauptumsatz zur Zeit bei den E-Rädern gemacht wird. Der Rest vom Kuchen hat keinen nennenswerten Umsatzzuwächse. MTB machen ca. 10% vom Kuchen aus, RR noch weniger. Die Zahlen stammen aus der Welt von vorletzter Woche. Also eher unverdächtig was sowas angeht. Was ist also als Hersteller zu tun damit der Umsatz nachhaltig steigt? Richtig ich führe was neues ein, versuche einen Standart zu ändern und plaziere es in den üblichen dankbaren Käseblättern. Gut das hat mit den 29igern nicht so richtig funktioniert am Anfang, weil der Markt traditionell ist, also drücken wir jetzt was anderes durch. Ist der Markt gesätigt kommt das nächste. Die Modelabfolge wird schneller und früher. Nennt sich frei Marktwirtschaft. Muss man nicht mögen, kann aber aber nicht ändern.


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Wobei richtig oder falsch nicht die entscheidende Frage ist, manches war schon immer richtig und wird immer richtig bleiben. Manches allerdings entwickelt sich einfach weiter.
> Soll ja in diversen Gegenden sogar noch den ein oder anderen Höhlenbewohner geben, der auch noch nix von aufrechtem Gang gehört hat



Das schreckt Einbrecher ab !! Ausserdem habe ich es gerne, wenn Besucher in demutsvoller Haltung in die Diele kriechen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. Mai 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Das schreckt Einbrecher ab !! Ausserdem habe ich es gerne, wenn Besucher in demutsvoller Haltung in die Diele kriechen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (21. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Soll ja in diversen Gegenden sogar noch den ein oder anderen Höhlenbewohner geben, der auch noch nix von aufrechtem Gang gehört hat



Ahhh, Du kennst die Pfalz


----------



## nightwolf (21. Mai 2014)

DFG schrieb:


> (...) also drücken wir jetzt was anderes durch. Ist der Markt gesätigt kommt das nächste. Die Modelabfolge wird schneller und früher. Nennt sich frei Marktwirtschaft. Muss man nicht mögen, kann aber aber nicht ändern.


*Nein*. Du hast, wie viele uebrigens, die Marktwirtschaft nicht begriffen.

Das ist naemlich nur *eine* Seite der freien Marktwirtschaft. Die Angebotsseite.

Die andere Seite ist die *Nachfrage*.

Und man kann das *sehr wohl* aendern, indem man den gepushten Mist als Verbraucher einfach nicht nachfragt. 

Allerdings sind sich viele Verbraucher ihrer Macht nicht bewusst, sondern nehmen einfach das zur Kenntnis und handeln gemaess dem, was ihnen das Marketing glauben machen will. 

Es ist nicht so _(hier wie auch bei anderen Themen uebrigens)_, dass die 'boese Marktwirtschaft' schuld ist.
Die 'boesen Maerkte' koennen immer nur das machen, was ihnen dumme Kunden erlauben


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2014)

Geschicktes Marketing und eine geschickte Steuerung von Angebot und Nachfrage kann sehr wohl Märke sowohl auf Angebots- als auch Nachfrageseite manipulieren und beeinflussen. (Fees/tibitanzl Makro-und Mikroökönomie) Von Oligopolen etc möchte ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen, obwohl der Fahrradmarkt schon ein recht aufgeräumter Markt ist.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Mai 2014)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Geschicktes Marketing (...)


funktioniert immer nur, wenn es Leute gibt, die dumm genug sind, darauf reinzufallen 

Soviel zur 'Manipulation der Nachfrageseite'.
Natuerlich versucht das die Industrie.
Aber da braucht es als Kunde halt auch mal den Ar§ in der Hose, und nicht das _'ich muss immer das neueste haben'_


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2014)

sinnlos.


----------



## tombrider (21. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte gestern ein interessantes Gespräch mit Zweiradmechanikern aus Braunschweig und Hildesheim, die mir erzählten, daß auch dort die Verkäufe von 27,5 schwach sind und die Kunden lieber zu 29 Zoll greifen.


----------



## MrMapei (21. Mai 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Ahhh, Du kennst die Pfalz


Glaubst du ohne uns gäbe es z.B. Liegeräder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (21. Mai 2014)

Haben die ach so oberschlauen Marketing-Fachleute und selbsternannten Marktforschungsprofis hier eigentlich schon mal über den Tellerrand gekuckt?
Wenn ja, dann würdet Ihr nicht alle soviel Müll verzapfen und Euch mal bewusst werden, was es für eine Marktwirtschaft (uns alle!) bedeuten würde, wenn wir alle mit 30 Jahre altem Rädern in der Gegend rumfahren würden und uns nie was Neues kaufenwürden: Völliger Stillstand!
Schaut doch mal raus, vermutlich sind Eure Häuser noch immer mit Asbest-Platten beklebt, weil das 1963 so Standard war und daran ändern wir ja nix.
Diese sinnlose Diskussion hat mit dem Thema Laufradgrößen und deren Sinn oder Unsinn nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## DFG (21. Mai 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> *Nein*. Du hast, wie viele uebrigens, die Marktwirtschaft nicht begriffen.
> 
> Das ist naemlich nur *eine* Seite der freien Marktwirtschaft. Die Angebotsseite.
> 
> ...



Och doch schon, glaubte ich immer als Angehöriger eines Berufes der sich mit so was ab und an befasst. Kann mich natürlich auch irren. Ich fürchte nur das du die Dummheit der Verbraucher unterschätzt. Der Plebs läst sich leicht führen, neigt nicht mehr zu Revolutionen und der Maximo Leader ist auch schon Scheintot. Man sollte lernen eine realistische Einschätzung der Marktmacht der Industrie vorzunehmen. Wobei die Diskussion ist müssig, wenn das Rad im Eimer ist, da schauen wir mal was es dann gibt, Retro 26 oder Reretro 27,5 oder? Ersatzteile und Verschleißteile wird es lange genug geben und zur Not als Sondermarkt. Und ob die Pelle 525 gr oder 515 gr und das neuste Biomechanikprofil nach dem Vorbild der Waschbärtatzen hat ist echt nicht wichtig. Oder?


----------



## DFG (21. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Haben die ach so oberschlauen Marketing-Fachleute und selbsternannten Marktforschungsprofis hier eigentlich schon mal über den Tellerrand gekuckt?
> Wenn ja, dann würdet Ihr nicht alle soviel Müll verzapfen und Euch mal bewusst werden, was es für eine Marktwirtschaft (uns alle!) bedeuten würde, wenn wir alle mit 30 Jahre altem Rädern in der Gegend rumfahren würden und uns nie was Neues kaufenwürden: Völliger Stillstand!
> Schaut doch mal raus, vermutlich sind Eure Häuser noch immer mit Asbest-Platten beklebt, weil das 1963 so Standard war und daran ändern wir ja nix.
> Diese sinnlose Diskussion hat mit dem Thema Laufradgrößen und deren Sinn oder Unsinn nicht viel zu tun.



Naja nachhaltige Wirtschaft sieht halt anders aus und bitte nicht die, dann würdet ihr alle noch in Höhlen wohnen Nummer. Die ist völlig sinnfrei. Es geht immer um den sinnvollen Umgang und eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung und nicht um Gewinnmaximierung auf Teufel komm raus.


----------



## tombrider (21. Mai 2014)

DFG schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei die Diskussion ist müssig, wenn das Rad im Eimer ist, da schauen wir mal was es dann gibt, Retro 26 oder Reretro 27,5 oder?
> ...



Wenn 27,5 durch ist, wird es 26,5 Zoll = 673mm geben, das sind Mountainbikes mit 57mm = 2,25 Zoll großen Reifen auf 559er Felgen. Das wird so revolutionär wie der Wechsel von Biopace-Kettenblättern auf "Round Tech".


----------



## alf2013 (21. Mai 2014)

also bei meinem Händler ist es schon Gewissheit:

kein einziges 26iger mehr (weder im Verkaufsraum noch im lager). sondern nur mehr 29iger ...


----------



## DFG (21. Mai 2014)

26,5 es gibt Sie doch noch die Revolution.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (21. Mai 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Und da man es so lange schon macht, ist es so lange schon richtig und wird nie falsch sein!


Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie oft man selbst an einem Bike mit perfekt passender Geometrie rumschrauben muss bis Alles perfekt läuft, dann ist es doch verständlich, daß man nicht ständig von Null anfangen will. Außerdem: Für den Einen oder Anderen, der eine technisch-verspielte Fahrweise bevorzugt, könnte ja *tatsächlich* ein gutes 26er besser geeignet sein als ein gutes 29er. 
Daß 29er in vielen Fällen sinnvoll sind bedeutet doch nicht automatisch, daß dieser 27.5"-Quatsch kein Quatsch ist.



alf2013 schrieb:


> also bei meinem Händler ist es schon Gewissheit:
> 
> kein einziges 26iger mehr (weder im Verkaufsraum noch im lager). sondern nur mehr 29iger ...


Rein logisch betrachtet: Wenn 26er nicht mehr nachgefragt würden, dann würden zu viele statt zu wenige davon übrig sein...


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. Mai 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die 'boesen Maerkte' koennen immer nur das machen, was ihnen dumme Kunden erlauben


 
Stimme Dir soweit zu. Aber haben wir Kunden wirklich immer die Wahl? Nein!

Angenommen mir bricht gerade nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit mein 26" Rahmen. Welche Optionen habe ich?

ich gehe zum Händler meines Vertrauens, der mir nur noch 650B/29er Rahmen anbieten kann. Keine Ding, direkt ne neue Gabel, Laufräder und Reifen dazu und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Geld, kein Thema, ich druck mir einfach neues. Die 26"-Teile, die ich dann über habe, verkaufe ich halt mit Riesenverlust.
Restbestände von Versendern/Onlineshops. Wäre möglich...wer sich jedoch schon mehrfach mit Bikeproblemen und entfernten Händlern rumärgert hat, kauft dann lieber doch beim Händler in der Nähe und zahlt dafür etwas mehr. Scheisse, der hat ja gar kein 26" mehr.
ich ziehe nen gebrauchten Rahmen in Erwägung, verwerfe den Gedanken, weil gebraucht und ohne Garantie für mich keine Option ist
Möchte ich mein Hobby weiter ausüben, greife ich also zu einem 650B Bike, auch wenn ich eigentlich lieber weiter 26" fahren möchte. Wenigstens ein fiktiver Fall, mir bleibt 26" hoffentlich noch lange erhalten.

Mich würde auch interessieren wie Hersteller reagieren, falls in der Garantiezeit ein Rahmen bricht und kein Austauschrahmen mehr verfügbar ist. Hatte zufällig schon jemand so nen Fall?

Auch wenn ich mich hier wiederhole. Die neuen Größen waren mir absolut egal, weil ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass das 26"-Aussterben auf so eine üble Weise erzwungen wird. In meiner Gegend spielen die Händler auch brav mit und erzählen Anfängern Blödsinn. Ich wurde neulich erst noch gefragt, ob ich nicht zu groß für 26" sei. Man kann also Anfängern keine Dummheit unterstellen, wenn sie einfach schlecht beraten werden. 
Die können sich vllt einlesen, besuchen die Seite hier und werden mit Werbebannern wie "Size matters" erschlagen. Im Newsbereich schwärmen die Profis von ihren Bikes, natürlich muss da auch 650B übertrieben oft erwähnt werden.

Ich finde diesen Trend äusserst arschig und boykottiere diese Neuerungen solange es geht


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2014)

4.) ich lasse mir einen 26" meiner Wahl und meiner Geometrie zusammenbrutzeln.


----------



## edie1981 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass 26er ausläuft. Aus mehreren Grüden.

1. Persönliche Vorlieben des Kunden (Nachfrage)
Ich bin vorher 29er Probe und paar Wochen 27,5 gefahren. 27,5 Fand ich deutlich besser als 29er. 29er kommt mir (subjektiv) vor wie ein träger Geländewagen, mit dem man aber gut Bergab brettern kann. Ob es Spaß macht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Mein Ding war es nicht. 27,5 war so ein MixDing. Deshalb deutlich besser als 29er - für mich.

2. Angebot
Der Markt der 26er ist zu groß und zu "alt". Las das Szenario durchspielen, dass ab 2014 keine 26er mehr produziert werden. Was ist mit den Leuten die heute einen 26er gekauft haben und bereits schon fahren? Ich glaube schon, dass es weiterhin Ersatzteile, Bikes und Liebhaber der 26er geben wird. Wer den Markt vernachlässigt ist, aus welchem Grund auch immer, selber schuld. Und die angesprochenen schlauen Marketingleute sind nicht blöd. 

Merke gerade, wäre ein super Thema für eine Diploarbeit in Marktforschung. 

Ich glaube eher, dass alle drei Größen sich etablieren und einpendeln. Jeder wird das fahren, was ihm am meisten Spaß macht.

PS: Ich habe selber dieses Jahr zwei 2013er Modelle in 26 Zoll gekauft. Einen Radon Hardtail und Scott Fully.

Zur Not werde ich Monopolist im Nischenbereich der 26 Zöller.


----------



## nightwolf (21. Mai 2014)

edie1981 schrieb:


> (...) Ich glaube eher, dass alle drei Größen sich etablieren und einpendeln. Jeder wird das fahren, was ihm am meisten Spaß macht. (...)


Das war ja auch das, was ich als Option (1) angemerkt habe. Allerdings fuehrt die _damit einhergehende_ Variantenvielfalt zwangslaeufig zu hoeheren Preisen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-26-zoll-aus.588245/page-102#post-12003714


----------



## vice-president (21. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Rein logisch betrachtet: Wenn 26er nicht mehr nachgefragt würden, dann würden zu viele statt zu wenige davon übrig sein...


Der wird froh sein das die Dinger weg sind.


----------



## Ghoste (21. Mai 2014)

Bisher hab ich hier noch nicht all zu viel geschrieben, aber ein aktueller Anlass und einige (für mich) interessante Beiträge haben mich veranlasst kurz Stellung zu nehmen.



alf2013 schrieb:


> also bei meinem Händler ist es schon Gewissheit:
> 
> kein einziges 26iger mehr (weder im Verkaufsraum noch im lager). sondern nur mehr 29iger ...



Habe ein ähnliches Bild feststellen müssen beim Händler vor Ort - der nur "High-End" Marken vertreibt, also kein Großmarkt o.ä. und ein kleines Geschäft besitzt. Hier waren es aber kein 29er sonder mittlerweile alles! 27.5er. Warum ich mich hier umgeschaut habe, später dazu...



Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Stimme Dir soweit zu. Aber haben wir Kunden wirklich immer die Wahl? Nein!
> 
> Angenommen mir bricht gerade [nach Ablauf] der Garantiezeit mein 26" Rahmen. Welche Optionen habe ich?
> 
> ...



Dein fiktiver Fall ist bei mir diese Woche eingetreten! Mein Rahmen ist gebrochen und ich habe versucht auf die Schnelle eine Lösung zu finden, da es in knapp drei Wochen in den Urlaub geht. Habe Glück und es ist wohl noch ein Garantiefall, aber das kann eben dauern, bis ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme. Daher habe ich mich auch vor Ort umgeschaut und bei meinem Händler vorbei.
Ich will auf alle Fälle bei 26" bleiben - nicht nur aus dem Grund, dass ich mir erst kürzlich einen Nagelneuen LRS bauen haben lasse!
Die Aussage war dann: "Ich hab nur noch 27.5er, kannst dir aber n Liteville aufbauen, das kann ich dir anbieten".
Aber selbst Liteville ist mittlerweile (zumindest die Hälfte bzw. Vorne ) auf den 27,5er Zug aufgesprungen...
Und ich bin mittlerweile auch schon unschlüssig geworden, ob sich 26 noch halten kann, auch wenn ich 100%ig dafür bin!!!!!!

Werde jetzt hoffen, dass es einen neuen Rahmen auf Garantie gibt und ich noch einige Jahre fahren kann!
Ach, habe mich natürlich auch nach neuer Gabel etc. umgeschaut, wenn ich schon ein neues Rad aufbauen muss - auch hier sind immer mehr 27.5er zu sehen!
Bei Alternativ Bikes, wenn es denn keinen Neuen Rahmen gaben sollte, sieht es eher bescheiden aus!
Neues wenig im Angebot und aktuelles/vom Vorjahr ebenfalls wenig passendes.
Woran es liegt? Ob es künstliche Verknappung ist oder die bikes gefragter denn je sind, keine Ahnung! 

Ich werde jedenfalls abwarten und hoffen, dass 26" alles übersteht und es nur eine kurze Phase der Überbrückung sein wird!


----------



## RetroRider (22. Mai 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Der wird froh sein das die Dinger weg sind.


Frechheit!
Obwohl: Wahrscheinlich war's nur seelenloses Alu-Gerümpel. Dann hast du völlig Recht.


----------



## vice-president (22. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Frechheit!
> Obwohl: Wahrscheinlich war's nur seelenloses Alu-Gerümpel. Dann hast du völlig Recht.


Man könnte auch sagen, er hat gut gewirtschaftet und alle Vorjahres Modelle sind verkauft.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Aber selbst Liteville ist mittlerweile (zumindest die Hälfte bzw. Vorne ) auf den 27,5er Zug aufgesprungen...
> !


 
Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit. Du kannst ein Liteville der aktuellen Baureihe (MK10 und 11) problemlos mit 26" Rädern aufbauen.
Die Option der größeren Räder (vorne) bietet Liteville halt an, weil es die Rahmen Geo-mässig hergeben. Du musst das aber keineswegs machen, wenn Du nicht willst. Pack eine 26er Gabel rein und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (22. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja klar! 
Das war nur ein Hinweis, dass selbst bei denen der 27,5er Zug nicht einfach so vorbei gegangen ist und sie es jetzt nicht als bug sondern als feature verkaufen ;-)


----------



## jonalisa (22. Mai 2014)

Wohl wahr, dass die Dauer nicht entscheidend ist, aber Erfahrung ist nicht zu unterschätzen...

Mehr möchte ich hier nicht mehr sagen, sonst werde ich wieder von einigen als Höhlenmensch beschimpft...


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. Mai 2014)

Bewohner !! Ist ein kleiner jedoch feiner Unterschied, Herr Bilbo.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. Mai 2014)

Immer wieder stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ein Hersteller nicht "auf den Zug aufspringen" sollte...?
Ob Ihr das "Neue" dann kauft oder nicht, bleibt Euch überlassen.
Aber dem Hersteller würde ich es nicht ankreiden. Verstehe immer noch nicht, warum hier alles verteufelt und zum Bösen degradiert wird, wenn man mal über den Höhlenmenschen-Tellerrand rausschauen soll (nicht muss)


----------



## Ghoste (22. Mai 2014)

War von mir eine rein deskriptive Aussage - keine präskriptive


----------



## EinsRakete (22. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie oft man selbst an einem Bike mit perfekt passender Geometrie rumschrauben muss bis Alles perfekt läuft, dann ist es doch verständlich, daß man nicht ständig von Null anfangen will. Außerdem: Für den Einen oder Anderen, der eine technisch-verspielte Fahrweise bevorzugt, könnte ja *tatsächlich* ein gutes 26er besser geeignet sein als ein gutes 29er.



Ich stimme dir absolut zu, mir geht es nur um dieses penetrante verteufeln und von dieses sofortige Niederbolzen einer Änderung, ohne das die meisten den Unterschied erfahren bzw. getestet haben.


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Immer wieder stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ein Hersteller nicht "auf den Zug aufspringen" sollte...?
> Ob Ihr das "Neue" dann kauft oder nicht, bleibt Euch überlassen.
> Aber dem Hersteller würde ich es nicht ankreiden. Verstehe immer noch nicht, warum hier alles verteufelt und zum Bösen degradiert wird, wenn man mal über den Höhlenmenschen-Tellerrand rausschauen soll (nicht muss)



Richtig. Auch die Kleinserienhersteller müssen auf den Zug aufspringen. Beispielsweise hat Cotic damit Werbung gemacht, dass 26" nicht tot ist, bietet aber mittlerweile auch 650B an für das Soul. Wahrscheinlich wirds bFe auch in 650B kommen. Mit dem Solaris haben sie ja schon ein 29" im Portfolio.

Alle Hersteller wollen am Ball bleiben und nicht durch das festhalten an alten Standards abgehängt werden.

ich würd ja auch noch gerne ein 26"-Bike fahren, aber wenns nicht anders mehr geht, muss ich dann 650B nehmen. 

Ich les ja recht oft, dass der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B bei vielen Bikes nur marginal bis nicht spürbar ist. Also was jetzt?


----------



## nightwolf (22. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> (...) Ich les ja recht oft, dass der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B bei vielen Bikes nur marginal bis nicht spürbar ist. Also was jetzt?


Du hast weiter oben geschrieben, dass Du 1.85m gross bist. Also: 29"  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Edged (22. Mai 2014)

Gerade gestern eine Gruppe Biker im Biergarten gesehen. Teils mit größeren Laufrädern.
Alle Bikes waren blitzeblank sauber ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saddletramp (22. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ich les ja recht oft, dass der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B bei vielen Bikes nur marginal bis nicht spürbar ist. Also was jetzt?



Ich habe mangels Bedarf keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit 650B, allerdings habe ich die letzten Tage einem Kumpel (Vielfahrer), dessen 650B beim Service ist, ein vergleichbares 26" Hardtail von mir geliehen. Er ist mit dem 26" auf Anhieb eine Piste hochgefahren, die er mit seinem eigenen Bike bisher nicht geschafft hat. Ansonsten merkt er keinen Unterschied.


----------



## NobbyRalph (22. Mai 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Gerade gestern eine Gruppe Biker im Biergarten gesehen. Teils mit größeren Laufrädern.
> Alle Bikes waren blitzeblank sauber ... ^^


 
Waren alle Bikes blitzeblank sauber oder nur die mit den großen Rädern? Das ist elementar wichtig und kann marketing-mässig unfassbar ausgeschlachtet werden.
DAS SELBSTREINIGENDE BIKE - NUR ERHÄLTLICH IN 29"


----------



## EinsRakete (22. Mai 2014)

Hast


Edged schrieb:


> Gerade gestern eine Gruppe Biker im Biergarten gesehen. Teils mit größeren Laufrädern.
> Alle Bikes waren blitzeblank sauber ... ^^



Hast du deine dreckige Schüssel wenigstens daneben gestellt und mal gezeigt, wie ein Bike mit artgerechter Haltung aussieht?
Oder zumindest wie es aussehen kann, wenn man zu faul zum Putzen ist.(so wie ich z.B.)


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Mai 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Du hast weiter oben geschrieben, dass Du 1.85m gross bist. Also: 29"
> 
> LG ... Wolfi



och 1,85 m Körpergröße ist ja heutzutage nicht besonders groß. 

Fahre ja noch zum einkaufen ein steinaltes Trek 950 mit sackschwerem gemufftem Rahmen. Das fährt sich deutlich verspielter als mein 29". Was ich damit sagen will: Die sackschwere Karre macht auch Spaß, ergo sollte bald auch was Verspieltes neben dem der Tourenkarre her. 



Edged schrieb:


> Gerade gestern eine Gruppe Biker im Biergarten gesehen. Teils mit größeren Laufrädern.
> Alle Bikes waren blitzeblank sauber ... ^^



Das sehe ich auch oft. Da stell ich nebendran meine 29" Drecksau hin. Wahrscheinlich gibts irritierte Blicke.  
Aber ich genieß lieber mein alkoholfreies Getränk oder die Weinschorle und beobachte die Biker mit ihren geleckten Karren. 

Nur ein dreckiges Bike ist ein gutes Bike. Hugh!


----------



## nepo (22. Mai 2014)

Um Gottes Willen! Saubere Räder! 
Geht natürlich nicht.
Annehmbar ist es doch nur, wenn man vollgeschlammt und stinkend an der Eisdiele ankommt.
Am besten, man sieht (/riecht) nachher noch, wo das Rad gestanden und der Fahrer gesessen hat.
Rad putzen ist echt richtig gay. Alles was beim Bunny Hop vor der Haustür dran bleibt, hat eine dauerhafte Aufenthaltsgenehmigung.

Richtig geil finde ich ja an solchen Tagen den abendlichen Run auf die paar freien Ständer im Fahrradkeller.
Und wehe Onkel Erwins Platz ist Abends belegt! Dann ist aber was los!


Weils halt leider nötig ist... Teile dieses Posts könnten ironisch gemeint sein.


----------



## hnx (22. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ich les ja recht oft, dass der Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B bei vielen Bikes nur marginal bis nicht spürbar ist. Also was jetzt?


Kürzere Steuerrohre, weniger Federweg bei vielen 27,5", kein Wunder, daß die sich dann wie 26er fahren bzw. Fahrverhalten von 26ern imitiert wird. Ich konnte jedenfalls keinen Unterschied jenseits des XC feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (22. Mai 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Kürzere Steuerrohre, weniger Federweg bei vielen 27,5", kein Wunder, daß die sich dann wie 26er fahren bzw. Fahrverhalten von 26ern imitiert wird. Ich konnte jedenfalls keinen Unterschied jenseits des XC feststellen.



Ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Allerdings kann ich ja verstehen, dass die Federwege verkürzt werden bei größeren Reifen. Nur warum gibt 29" Enduros mit 160mm und mehr Federweg? Kann das denn icht kontraproduktiv sein? 

Ich mein, alleine die 29" Räder bügeln schon eh locker über kleine Hindernisse, Wurzeln oder Stufen.
Kann meine Erfahrung da nur über den Vergleich zweier Scott Fullies behaupten. Das eine hatte ein 130 mm Fahrwerk (Scott Genius 910, 29", Serie) und das andere ein 160 mm (Scott Genius 10, 26", Customaufbau mit American Classics LRS). Beide waren gute Bikes. Beim Scott Genius 910 fand ich den Federweg ausreichend bei 29" und fühlte sich straff an. Das Genius 10 war eher so plushig aber fühlte sich sehr bequem an, eher wie ein gutes Tourenbike als ein Enduro. Letzteres schluckte so ziemlich alles weg. Beim 29" wars halt straff und sportlich.

Damals kam bei mir schon der gedanke dass 160 mm für 29" etwas zu viel sein könnte, da eventuell nicht der ganze Federweg genutzt werden würde. Außer man fährt S3+ oder so. Scott bot das Genius 710 ja mit 140 mm an. Also wurde wohl der Federweg nach Laufradgröße gewählt.

Ergo muss es doch Sinn machen Federwege nach LRS-Maß auszuwählen. 

Ich red mir jetzt nen Drehwurm, Pardon! 

Aber ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst, 27,5"-Bikes imitieren die Fahrbarkeit von 26".


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst, 27,5"-Bikes imitieren die Fahrbarkeit von 26".



Aber warum dann nicht gleich 26"?
Wenn ich z.B. Wurzelholz oder gebürstetes Alu in meinem Auto haben will, kaufe ich ja auch kein Plastik, daß eins von beiden imitiert.


----------



## Edged (22. Mai 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Aber warum dann nicht gleich 26"?
> Wenn ich z.B. Wurzelholz oder gebürstetes Alu in meinem Auto haben will, kaufe ich ja auch kein Plastik, daß eins von beiden imitiert.


1.) Weil es keine mehr gibt ... ?
2.) Sicher?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Mai 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> 1.) Weil es keine mehr gibt ... ?
> 2.) Sicher?



1. jaja, kauft man halt gebraucht...
2. ganz sicher


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Mai 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> 1. jaja, kauft man halt gebraucht...
> 2. ganz sicher



Dann müsstest du etwa ein überschweres Luxusauto a la Bentley Continental oder Rolls Royce Phantom oder ein aaaltes Auto bezüglich Echtholzapplikationen oder ein Auto fahren das die 70.000 € längst überschritten hat, wenn das gebürstetes Aluminiumapplikationen haben soll auf dem Armaturenbrett.

Carbon ist ja eigentlich auch nichts anderes als Plastik, nur hochwertiger.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Mai 2014)

Nix, ich habe einen alten Mini, da ist alles, was nach Holz aussieht, auch tasächlich Holz.

Allerdings ist an meinem Lasteselauto auch alles Plastik, was nach Plastik aussieht.


----------



## Edged (22. Mai 2014)

Carbon brennt. Also isses Plastik ... Holz ... Papier ... äh ...


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Mai 2014)

*klugscheißermodus an*
Plastik ist ja eher der umgangssprachliche Oberbegriff von Kunststoff, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe. 
Viele Kunststoffe brennen oder verschmoren (unvollständige Verbrennung).
Gibt nur einige Wenige die sehr schwer brennbar sind, wie Teflon, PVC und einige Polyamide wie Kevlar.

Dass Carbon brennt, da es ja nichts anderes als Kohlenstoff ist. Der Begriff wird hier wohl nur falsch verwendet. CFK (Kohlenstofffaserverstärkter Kunststoff) wäre der richtige Begriff für das was man hier unter "Carbon" versteht. Bei der Verbrennung von Kohlenstoff entsteht ja Kohlenstoffdioxid. Das nette Treibhausgas. *klugscheißermodus aus*

@baumschubser: Ein alter Mini? Wie süüüß. XD Ich mag diese kleinen Autos. Der neue Mini ist dagegen nicht mehr Mini, das ist ein BMW in ein Minikleid gezwängt.


----------



## Rai (22. Mai 2014)

Es ist alles schon gesagt, aber noch...
Für mich ist es ganz einfach:
Mountainbike = 26 Zoll.
Ein Rad muss schön sein. 29 zoll sieht in meiner Rahmengröße scheisze aus. If it looks scheisze, it is scheisze.
Und gebogenes Geröhr kommt mir auch nicht ins Haus.
Meine Meinung muss niemand teilen. Wäre ja auch blöd. Bleibt ja kaum was übrig, wenn mehrere kommen.
Schönen Abend


----------



## chrischabln (22. Mai 2014)

Ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Grundsätzlich sollte man im Leben auch "offen" für Neues sein. Würde die Entwicklung nicht weiter gehen, so würden wir uns heute noch den Ars** mit der Hand - ohne Klopapier abwischen, oder wie?!? Gab es beim Wandel von Stahl- auf Aluminiumrahmen nicht ähnliche Diskusionen?!? Würde der Werkstoff der Belastung überhaupt standhalten?? War doch so...

Auch die Autoindustrie entwickelt immer wieder neue Dinge, wo man zunächst skeptisch war, bzw. man selbst der Meinung gewesen ist: "Das werde ich nie im Leben nutzen/ haben wollen"... Und irgendwann muss man sich selbst dabei erwischen, dass man es nicht mehr missen will.

Ich sehe das Thema total entspannt. Und damit man mich nicht falsch versteht, ich habe mir vor kurzem erst noch ein 26'' Fully gekauft, da ich auch an alt bewährten Dingen hänge. Grundsätzlich würde ich die Größe 650b aber nicht ausschließen. Warum auch?!? Leben heißt Veränderung - und das durchleben wir jeden Tag. Wieso also nicht den neuen Dingen eine Chance geben/ tolerant gegenüber stehen.

Und wenn es jetzt um die 29'' geht, das - denke ich - hängt stark vom Einsatzgebiet der Bikes ab, ob dies ein Vorteil darstellt, oder eher nicht. Und das 26'' austirbt?!? Ganz verschwinden wird es sicherlich nicht, aber es wird schwerer zu bekommen sein
Doch das ist sowas hier auch 







Egal welche "neue" Größe man diskutiert >> wer es nicht will, braucht es ja (erst einmal) nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Der neue Mini ist dagegen nicht mehr Mini, das ist ein BMW in ein Minikleid gezwängt.



100% agree, der Neue ist halt einfach eine Lifestylebimmel für gelangweilte Ehefrauen.


----------



## Rai (22. Mai 2014)

Ausserdem hat der neue Mini viel zu grosse Spiegel. Ich hab heute, beim Vorbeifahren einen mit meinem Lenker zerkratzt. Endlich mal etwas, das ich meiner Haftpflichtversicherung melden kann.


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Mai 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> 100% agree, der Neue ist halt einfach eine Lifestylebimmel für gelangweilte Ehefrauen.



Kurioserweise ist ein Japaner namens Daihatsu Trevis eine wirklich gelungene Neuauflage des Morris Mini. 
An dem erkenne ich sofort an woher das Design her ist.

http://www.autoplenum.de/Bilder/P/p0500612/DAIHATSU/DAIHATSU-Trevis-1-0--2006-2009-.jpg


----------



## FarhatFarah (22. Mai 2014)

Rai schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat der neue Mini viel zu grosse Spiegel. Ich hab heute, beim Vorbeifahren einen mit meinem Lenker zerkratzt. Endlich mal etwas, das ich meiner Haftpflichtversicherung melden kann.


Haftpflicht? Haste nix in den Beinen?


----------



## DFG (22. Mai 2014)

Das Leben ist zu kurz um kleine hässliche Autos zu fahren und billigen Wein zu trinken und a clean bike is signe for a thick minde


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raumfahrer (22. Mai 2014)

ignore me


----------



## MTB_Django (22. Mai 2014)

DFG schrieb:


> Das Leben ist zu kurz um kleine hässliche Autos zu fahren und billigen Wein zu trinken und a clean bike is signe for a thick minde
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk



Der alte Mini ist bei weitem nicht so hässlich wie der moderne Einheitsbrei, welcher auf Deutschlands langsam marode werdenden Straßen fährt. Und per se ist Wein tatsächlich billiger geworden, als die Amerikaner ein Verfahren gefunden hatten, den Gärungsprozess und so weiter zu beschleunigen. Ich wohn ja am Kaiserstuhl.


----------



## Rai (22. Mai 2014)

FarhatFarah schrieb:


> Haftpflicht? Haste nix in den Beinen?


? Du meinst ich hätte Fahrerflucht begehen sollen? 
Wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen. Ist aber jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Ich war ja schuld, habe vor einer Woche einen breiteren Lenker montiert und war in Gedanken noch mit dem Alten unterwegs. Außerdem war die nicht unansehnliche Fahrerin auch gar nicht böse, und hat den Vorfall recht locker aufgenommen.


----------



## dickerbert (22. Mai 2014)

Am besten ist immer noch, wenn aus einen alten Mini ein 2m-Mensch einsteigt. Da denke ich immer: "Das passt doch nie!" - und es passt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (22. Mai 2014)

Alles unter 29" ist devinitiv tot.
Feinkost Albrecht Nord bietet demnächst 29"er mit XT Schaltwerk und Suntour-Gabel an.

edith sagt, in 48cm Rahmenhöhe


----------



## RetroRider (22. Mai 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben
> 
> Grundsätzlich sollte man im Leben auch "offen" für Neues sein. Würde die Entwicklung nicht weiter gehen, so würden wir uns heute noch den Ars** mit der Hand - ohne Klopapier abwischen, oder wie?!? Gab es beim Wandel von Stahl- auf Aluminiumrahmen nicht ähnliche Diskusionen?!? Würde der Werkstoff der Belastung überhaupt standhalten?? War doch so...
> 
> [...]


Die Annahme, daß jede Veränderung ein Fortschritt ist, stimmt nicht. Gegenbeispiele: Schmale Lenker, ovale Kettenblätter, schwächere Schaltwerksfeder, inverse Schaltwerke, etc. Rahmen aus Aluminium gab's im MTB-Bereich von Anfang an. Es stimmt zwar, daß im Gelände das leichtere Rad besser ist (wenn sonst Alles gleich ist), aber das eigentliche Erfolgsgeheimnis von Alurahmen wird wohl eher die fette Optik sein.


----------



## chrischabln (23. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ...Rahmen aus Aluminium gab's im MTB-Bereich von Anfang an. Es stimmt zwar, daß im Gelände das leichtere Rad besser ist (wenn sonst Alles gleich ist), aber das eigentliche Erfolgsgeheimnis von Alurahmen wird wohl eher die fette Optik sein.


Und da muss ich Dir widersprechen...

Die ersten MTB's waren eben nicht aus Aluminium... Die waren schlicht aus Stahlrahmen konstruiert.
Kannst Du unter anderem auch hier nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike#Das_erste_Mountainbike

Und die Aussage, dass leichtere MTB's im Gelände die besseren sind, kommt wohl eher auf das Einsatzgebiet an.

Ich gebe Dir recht, dass es mit nem schweren Bike schwierig ist, den Berg rauf zu kommen. Wenn ich aber runter will, und das auch noch schnell, würde ich wohl eher etwas mehr Gewicht bevorzugen. Also, es kommt immer drauf an, was man selbst für Ansprüche - und vor allem - was man vor hat.


----------



## RetroRider (23. Mai 2014)

Es geht darum, daß im Verhältnis zwischen Fahrer und Bike das Bike die ungefederte Masse ist. Wenn du auf dem Trail den Berg hoch und auf der Straße runter fährst, dann hast du Recht. Ich mach's umgekehrt. 
Das erste Alu-MTB wurde "erst" 1979 von Charles Cunningham gebaut. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so, daß Aluminium erst im Jahr 2000 entdeckt wurde.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Mai 2014)

Das erste 700c MTB wurde 1981 von Geoff Apps konstruiert. Ändert das irgendwas an der Betrachtungsweise? Nö. Wem's vorher schon gefiel, der findet's  nach wie vor gut, andere halt nicht.


----------



## FarhatFarah (23. Mai 2014)

Rai schrieb:


> ? Du meinst ich hätte Fahrerflucht begehen sollen?
> Wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen. Ist aber jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Ich war ja schuld, habe vor einer Woche einen breiteren Lenker montiert und war in Gedanken noch mit dem Alten unterwegs. Außerdem war die nicht unansehnliche Fahrerin auch gar nicht böse, und hat den Vorfall recht locker aufgenommen.


Ach so. Nee, kann man natürlich nicht machen, wenn da jemand drin sitzt.
Mir ist das alllerdings mal passiert, da hab ich im Augenwinkel nur noch den Spiegel wegfliegen sehen. Ich hab dann so getan, als hätte ich nichts gemerkt. Wird eh wieder den randalierenden Jugendlichen in die Schuhe geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (23. Mai 2014)

Das ist mal richtig asozial. Weißt du was so ein Spiegel kostet inklusive lackieren, Montage etc? Vor allem elektrisch, beheizt und evtl noch automatisch abblendend. Da bist gleich bei ein paar hundert Euro. Traurige Gesellschaft... Und da soll man auch noch besonnen bleiben?


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

Richtig asozial sowas. Wenn mir das passieren würde und ich den erwisch, würd ich dem mal richtig in den Allerwertesten treten wollen für das Verhalten. Mein Vorposter hat recht, was die modernen Spiegel und die Besonnenheit angeht. 

@FarhatFarah Sie scheinen irgenwie gar nicht mit breiten Lenkern klar zu kommen, oder man kann ihnen Absicht unterstellen.
Sie haben einfach Fahrerflucht begangen und schieben das anderen Menschen in die Schuhe. Auch wenn randalierende Jugendliche unter aller Sau sind, das Vergehen ist ihres nicht deren. Haben Sie kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei?


----------



## chrischabln (23. Mai 2014)

FarhatFarah schrieb:


> Haftpflicht? Haste nix in den Beinen?


Fahrerflucht, Unfallflucht oder unerlaubtes Entfernen vom Unfallort ist eine Straftat und kann mit einer Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 3 Jahren gemäß §38 StGB, oder mit einer Geldstrafe gemäß §40 StGB geahndet werden.

Jemanden hier im Forum auch noch dazu aufzufordern, ist m.M.n. schon echt ne krasse Sache. Und grundsätzlich stellt sich mir die Frage, was Ihr für 'ne Einstellung habt?!? Wer nen (Fahr-)Fehler macht, sollte auch dazu stehen, und nicht unschuldige damit belasten.


----------



## FarhatFarah (23. Mai 2014)

Kann ich mit leben. Ich bin auch nicht auf der Welt, um überall den Gutmensch zu spielen.
Sowas passiert halt. Pech gehabt. Im besten Fall lässt sich der Spiegel noch reparieren, ansonsten Schrottplatz.




MTB_Django schrieb:


> @FarhatFarah Sie scheinen irgenwie gar nicht mit breiten Lenkern klar zu kommen


Wer hat was von einem breiten Lenker erzählt?


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

FarhatFarah schrieb:


> Wer hat was von einem breiten Lenker erzählt?



Das war dann Rai nicht sie. Das nehme ich zurück. Das andere nicht.


----------



## zichl (23. Mai 2014)

FarhatFarah schrieb:


> Kann ich mit leben. Ich bin auch nicht auf der Welt, um überall den Gutmensch zu spielen.
> Sowas passiert halt. Pech gehabt. Im besten Fall lässt sich der Spiegel noch reparieren, ansonsten Schrottplatz.
> 
> 
> ...


Man bekommt nicht alles aufm Schrott. Meine fresse bist du ein Idiot. Ja, das meine ich genau wie ich es sage. Gutmensch ist was ganz anderes, planlos bist du also auch noch. Solche wie du schreien doch am allerlautesten wenn ihnen so etwas passiert. Arme Welt...


----------



## Ghoste (23. Mai 2014)

Ähhhmmmmm.... mal wieder *zurück zum Thema*! 
Macht das doch per PN aus oder nen eigenen Thread! 
Hier bimmelt jedes mal mein Handy und ich denk ein interessanter Beitrag kommt


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

Bestenfalls schalte die Funktion in deinem Handy aus. über die Laufradgrößen ist so gut wie alles gesagt worden. Das Thema braucht man wohl auch nicht mehr vertiefen.


----------



## FarhatFarah (23. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hier bimmelt jedes mal mein Handy und ich denk ein interessanter Beitrag kommt


Ich schmeiß mich weg. Bei dem Thread?!? Klar, der strotzt ja geradezu vor interessanten Beiträgen.


----------



## saturno (23. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ähhhmmmmm.... mal wieder *zurück zum Thema*!
> Macht das doch per PN aus oder nen eigenen Thread!
> Hier bimmelt jedes mal mein Handy und ich denk ein interessanter Beitrag kommt




na ja, wenigstens etwas bimmelt in der hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (23. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Dein fiktiver Fall ist bei mir diese Woche eingetreten! Mein Rahmen ist gebrochen und ich habe versucht auf die Schnelle eine Lösung zu finden, da es in knapp drei Wochen in den Urlaub geht. Habe Glück und es ist wohl noch ein Garantiefall, aber das kann eben dauern, bis ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme.


 
Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden. Vllt bekommste ja nen 650B Rahmen 



MTB_Django schrieb:


> über die Laufradgrößen ist so gut wie alles gesagt worden. Das Thema braucht man wohl auch nicht mehr vertiefen.


 
Thema verfehlt . Es geht nicht um Laufradgrößen, sondern um die Frage, ob 26" ausstirbt bzw. ausgestorben ist.  Die Tendenz ist klar, die Frage bleibt dennoch offen. Siezen brauchste hier übrigens nicht und die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Blümchen, Bienchen und grünen Wiesen


----------



## Ghoste (23. Mai 2014)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden. Vllt bekommste ja nen 650B Rahmen


Mach ich! 
Rahmen/Rad geht jetzt erstmal zum Hersteller, weil die das Schadensbild so noch nicht kennen/gesehene haben... 
Aber laut Telefonat sind noch "alte" Rahmen auf Lager. Ich bin selber mal gespannt ;-)


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

Nein nicht verfehlt. Hier wurde ja nicht nur plain über 26" geredet. Auch die anderen Laufradgrößen, die ja 26" verdrängen. Ich duze Leute nur gern, die mir sympathisch sind. In Foren duze ich eigentlich gar nicht gerne.

Oder man macht es so wie Greg Minaar. Auf dem letzten Rennen in Pietermaritzburg ist er mit nem 27,5" Santa Cruz auf leichteren 26" gefahren. Immerhin 3. geworden. Der Herr Minaar.


----------



## DFG (23. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Der alte Mini ist bei weitem nicht so hässlich wie der moderne Einheitsbrei, welcher auf Deutschlands langsam marode werdenden Straßen fährt. Und per se ist Wein tatsächlich billiger geworden, als die Amerikaner ein Verfahren gefunden hatten, den Gärungsprozess und so weiter zu beschleunigen. Ich wohn ja am Kaiserstuhl.


Du darst mit deinem Mini hinten in meinem Bully parken, wenn ich dich auf einen Schluck PennerGlück von Feinkost Aldi für 99 Cent den Liter einladen........egal, du weist schon was ich meine


FarhatFarah schrieb:


> Kann ich mit leben. Ich bin auch nicht auf der Welt, um überall den Gutmensch zu spielen.
> Sowas passiert halt. Pech gehabt. Im besten Fall lässt sich der Spiegel noch reparieren, ansonsten Schrottplatz.


Huch ein ganz Wilder, man sollte für gewisse Straftaten den Schandpfahl wieder einführen......


----------



## FarhatFarah (23. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dafür, dass wir uns hier alle erzen. Auch die Frauen. Moderatoren werden geihrzt. Damit das Ganze hier mal wieder in vernünftige Bahnen gelenkt wird.


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

DFG schrieb:


> Du darst mit deinem Mini hinten in meinem Bully parken, wenn ich dich auf einen Schluck PennerGlück von Feinkost Aldi für 99 Cent den Liter einladen........egal, du weist schon was ich meine



Ich habe nicht mal ein Auto. Bin aber mit Bullis aufgewachsen T2-T3, den T4 meines Vater zähle ich schon nicht mehr dazu. Weil er eben nicht klassisch Bulli ist, meiner Meinung nach. 

Und ich trinke auch keinen Wein. Ich hab nur den Preissturz, auch bei den guten gesehen. Ob sich das heute verändert hat, kann ich nicht sagen.
Nur Bier und sonst ab und an mal hie und da einen Cocktail oder nen guten Whisky, bevorzugt schottisch. Ich kann Sie auch gerne auf einen guten 18jährigen Glenlivet einladen, da sie ja Bullifahrer sind.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. Mai 2014)

...halb besoffen ist sowieso rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Mai 2014)

Ich trinke nur 26 Jahre alten Whiskey ....die 29 Jahre alten sind kurz vorm aussterben ;-)


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. Mai 2014)

Aber mit dem 29 Jahre alten Whisky intus rollt es sich besser über Hindernisse, habe ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Mai 2014)

Und trotzdem ist man steiff!


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich trinke nur 26 Jahre alten Whiskey ....die 29 Jahre alten sind kurz vorm aussterben ;-)


Ja wenn man nur das Geld dafür hat, bitte schön. Wenn man nur 26jährigen trinkt ist das dann auch wieder etwas langweilig. Ich hab immer wieder mal was anderes. Es gibt über 2000 Whiskybrennereien. Da ist genug Auswahl dabei. Meistens trinke ich im Pub mit Freunden hie und da mal einen guten Tropfen.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (23. Mai 2014)

Ist der Thread die ganze Zeit schon so witzig?
Dann les' ich jetzt die ersten 105 Seiten!


----------



## tombrider (23. Mai 2014)

26: Die Daimler-Benz-AG und die Lufthansa AG werden gegründet. Erik Rothheim erfindet die Sprühdose. Der Hubschrauber wird patentiert. Erfolgsgeschichten!
29: Weltwirtschaftskrise. In deren Folge Machtergreifung, Weltkrieg und Hungersnot.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## RetroRider (23. Mai 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das erste 700c MTB wurde 1981 von Geoff Apps konstruiert. Ändert das irgendwas an der Betrachtungsweise? Nö. Wem's vorher schon gefiel, der findet's  nach wie vor gut, andere halt nicht.


Den 650B-Fanboys zufolge gibt es einen ganz einfachen, marktwirtschaftlichen Grund dafür, daß 29er jahrzehntelang nicht angeboten wurden: Es war keine Nachfrage vorhanden weil das Zeug Nix taugt.


----------



## vice-president (23. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ja wenn man nur das Geld dafür hat, bitte schön. Wenn man nur 26jährigen trinkt ist das dann auch wieder etwas langweilig. Ich hab immer wieder mal was anderes. Es gibt über 2000 Whiskybrennereien. Da ist genug Auswahl dabei. Meistens trinke ich im Pub mit Freunden hie und da mal einen guten Tropfen.


So geht das nicht! Sie müssen sich schon entscheiden 26, 29 oder 27 Jahre und 6 Monate alt. 
Hier macht echt jeder was er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (23. Mai 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist man steiff!


Und dann gibts auch 'nen Knopf ins Ohr.


----------



## Edged (23. Mai 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ist der Thread die ganze Zeit schon so witzig?
> Dann les' ich jetzt die ersten 105 Seiten!


Auf jeden Fall! Und leg Dir Tempos parat. Wirst se brauchen ... ^^


----------



## FarhatFarah (23. Mai 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ist der Thread die ganze Zeit schon so witzig?
> Dann les' ich jetzt die ersten 105 Seiten!


Wenn du es nicht lassen kannst. Stattdessen könntest du dir auch einfach das Video hier in einer Endlosschleife ansehen.


----------



## EinsRakete (23. Mai 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> 26: Die Daimler-Benz-AG und die Lufthansa AG werden gegründet. Erik Rothheim erfindet die Sprühdose. Der Hubschrauber wird patentiert. Erfolgsgeschichten!
> 29: Weltwirtschaftskrise. In deren Folge Machtergreifung, Weltkrieg und Hungersnot.
> Noch Fragen?



Und 650B die Aliens überfallen uns, unterziehen uns Untersuchungen und Gehirnwäschen.
Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

Buzzinga!


----------



## DFG (23. Mai 2014)

Glaubt ihr auch das die Amis in Area 51 Außerirdische gefangen halten und foltern.....


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Mai 2014)

das wüsste ich...^^


----------



## MTB_Django (23. Mai 2014)

DFG schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das die Amis in Area 51 Außerirdische gefangen halten und foltern.....
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk



Ja die werden auf 29" und 27,5" großen Laufrädern gerädert. Damit will man die Stabilität der Laufräder überprüfen.


----------



## EinsRakete (24. Mai 2014)

DFG schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das die Amis in Area 51 Außerirdische gefangen halten und foltern.....
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk




Na was glaubst du, wo das FBI seine Wirtschaftsgefangenen der Bikehersteller gefangen hält und größere Laufräder bauen lässt, damit mehr Abhörtechnik der NSA untergebracht werden kann.


Stirbt 26" aus?
Ja, da das FBI und die NSA den Vorteil größerer Abhörtechnik für sich entdeckt haben!


----------



## 4mate (24. Mai 2014)

DFG schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr auch das die Amis in Area 51 Außerirdische gefangen halten und foltern.....
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk


Nein. Es ist umgekehrt . Seite 136ff, insbesondere Seite 141ff:

Verbündet mit Außerirdischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ich duze Leute nur gern, die mir sympathisch sind.
> 
> .


 
Eine Aussage, die mir den Umkehrschluss aufzwingt. Hier sind also aus Deiner Sicht nur Unsympathen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB_Django (26. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Eine Aussage, die mir den Umkehrschluss aufzwingt. Hier sind also aus Deiner Sicht nur Unsympathen unterwegs?


Nein...Die die ich nicht duze, aber Sieze. Das hat nichts mit Unsympathie zu tun. Eher mit Respekt. 
Normal duze ich alles und jeden, also persönlich...aus Angewohnheit. Nur bei einem Disput bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten falle ich dann bei mir unbekannten Leuten ins Sie. 

Ich weiß Strange von mir. Ich werd euch alle hier duzen und gut ist. Schließlich sind wir alle Biker hier.


----------



## EinsRakete (27. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Nein...Die die ich nicht duze, aber Sieze. Das hat nichts mit Unsympathie zu tun. Eher mit Respekt.
> Normal duze ich alles und jeden, also persönlich...aus Angewohnheit. Nur bei einem Disput bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten falle ich dann bei mir unbekannten Leuten ins Sie.
> 
> Ich weiß Strange von mir. Ich werd euch alle hier duzen und gut ist. Schließlich sind wir alle Biker hier.




Duzt du in freier Wildbahn eher 26" oder 29" ?


----------



## Laidt (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mir mein 650B so anschaue ....
Der Radstand - die fetten Schlappen - der Oversized Rahmen - das Schwarz mit dezenten roten Streifen und dann noch das fette Steuerrohr samt der fetten FG - bööööses Gerät ... 

Aber das 26" von Frauchen ist auch ganz süß ...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (27. Mai 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mein 650B so anschaue ....
> Der Radstand - die fetten Schlappen - der Oversized Rahmen - das Schwarz mit dezenten roten Streifen und dann noch das fette Steuerrohr samt der fetten FG - bööööses Gerät ...




Na, da muss aber jemand wohl ganz schön was kompensieren


----------



## Laidt (27. Mai 2014)

Ich lege halt auch etwas Wert auf Optik - so what ? 

Aber macht ja sonst keiner hier im Forum ... nö nö ...


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mein 650B so anschaue ....


----------



## Laidt (27. Mai 2014)

Nicht nötig - muss ja nix kompensieren ...


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (27. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Mag mir nicht ausmalen, wie das ist, an einem Tag im Gelände die 100 km zu knacken.


Nach dem zwölften Tag hintereinander mit jeweils mehr als 100km am Tag, und zumal mit einem ca. 8kg Rucksack den ganzen Tag auf dem Rücken gewöhnt man sich langsam daran. Und das alles mit einem 26" Bike.
Am Ende der täglichen Tour, und nachdem ich den Rucksack abgelegt habe, da fühlte sich mein Körper so leicht an, als ob er gleich vom Boden abheben will.
Wenn Du mehr als 100km am Stück im Gelände fahren willst, dann muss Du möglichst das Denken während der Fahrt einstellen. Einfach fahren und jeden Meter "genießen", egal wo es im Körper weh tut.

Mehr als 100km am Stück mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße finde ich viel öder und belastender, weil es mir einfach zu langweilig ist.


----------



## client (27. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> D
> 
> Was ich damals super fand, war die große Auswahl beider Laufradgrößen, die meiner Ansicht nach auch super nebeneinander existieren könnten, ......


Ich halte das auch für die beste Lösung, wenn die Hersteller beide Laufradgrößen in der selben Qualität anbieten würden.



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Aktuell erscheint das Agieren vieler Hersteller etwas hektisch. Specialized und Cannondale müssen jetzt auch auf den 650b Zug aufspringen, obwohl gerade Spezialiced schon 29 Zoll als die einzig Wahre Laufradgröße erklärt hat. Wie´s weitergeht wird sich zeigen. Finde an den aktuellen Diskussionen die Überhöhung der Bedeutung der Laufradgröße allerdings etwas nervig. Gibt ja noch andere Parameter, die entscheiden, ob ein Bike für einen persönlich passt oder nicht.


Naja, was sollen die Hersteller machen die einst glaubten, sie könnten die Kunden weltweit auf eine einzige Laufradgröße zwingen, und die nun feststellen, dass ihre Verkaufszahlen nicht die geplanten Stückzahlen erreichen werden.
Marktanteile verliert man als Hersteller sehr schnell wenn das Produkt nicht den Kundenanforderungen entspricht.
Überhaupt entspricht es dem Zeitgeist, wenn Hersteller nur noch von der Steigerung ihrer Marktanteil faseln. Und das um jeden Preis. Dabei wird dem Kunden so lange "Müll" erzählt, bis der unkritische "Modejunkie" im Wahn seiner Glückshormone oder der genervt Kunde resigniert das Produkt kauft. 
Nur diese beiden Kundengruppen sind aber nicht groß genug um ein Unternehmen dauerhaft am Leben zu halten. Das wissen auch die Autohersteller!!
Und das Fahrrad hat nicht den Stellenwert wie ein Apfeltelefon, wobei auch die in wenigen Jahren deutlich verlieren werden, davon bin ich überzeugt. Es reichen ja schon weiter zunehmende Umweltextreme, um auch die Telefonie- Infrastruktur zu zerstören und damit Smartphones sinnlos zu machen!

Ich kenne zwar keine Verkaufszahlen im MTB Segment, wenn ich mich aber in meinem Verein und in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis so umschaue und dort mit den Leuten spreche, dann erfahre ich, dass das 29" MTB nur in kleinen Stückzahlen vorhanden ist oder das es in den meisten Fällen sogar abgelehnt wird, bzw., dass viele potentielle Käufer verunsichert einige Jahre abwarten wollen, bis klar wird, wohin der Weg geht!


----------



## MTB_Django (27. Mai 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Duzt du in freier Wildbahn eher 26" oder 29" ?



Das ist doch völlig gleichgülltig. Der/Die Fahrer/in kann ja selber entscheiden, was  er fahren will. Wenn er/sie nett zu mir ist, bin ich auch nett zu ihm/ihr. 

Ich war bisher so konditioniert, dass ich selbst Fremde geduzt hatte, weil ichs gewohnt war und dann schnell auf das Sie gewechselt bin. Weil bei Fremden sich das eigentlich nicht gehört, einfach so zu duzen. Wenn man sich kennt, ist es dann was anderes. Meistens werde ich bei Terminen gefragt, ob ich gesiezt oder geduzt werden will. Und ich entscheide mich für Letzeres. 



client schrieb:


> Nach dem zwölften Tag hintereinander mit jeweils mehr als 100km am Tag, und zumal mit einem ca. 8kg Rucksack den ganzen Tag auf dem Rücken gewöhnt man sich langsam daran. Und das alles mit einem 26" Bike.
> Am Ende der täglichen Tour, und nachdem ich den Rucksack abgelegt habe, da fühlte sich mein Körper so leicht an, als ob er gleich vom Boden abheben will.
> Wenn Du mehr als 100km am Stück im Gelände fahren willst, dann muss Du möglichst das Denken während der Fahrt einstellen. Einfach fahren und jeden Meter "genießen", egal wo es im Körper weh tut.
> 
> Mehr als 100km am Stück mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße finde ich viel öder und belastender, weil es mir einfach zu langweilig ist.



 Das hört sich so an, als sei man ein Heißluftballon bei dem man alle Ballastsäcke abgeworfen hat. Da muss man sich wohl Ballast anessen, damit man nicht ungewollt abhebt. 

Ja das Denken einstellen. ^^ Da muss ich mir noch Griffe und Sattel tauschen. Damit mir nach 100 km der Allerwerteste und meine Hände nicht weh tun. In was für einer Ausstattung fährst du diesbezüglich dein Bike? 

Außerdem, DU harter Hund, DU! Fährst 1.200 km in 12 Tagen, Respekt! 

Und ja Rennrad find ich langweilig. Ich wunder mich trotzdem, warum es so viele Rennradler gibt. Wollen sie Sport treiben oder Autofahrer nerven? Manchmal denk ich, die machen beides.

Cyclocrosse lass ich da durch gehen. Von denen will ich einen haben in Stahlrahmen mit Alfine-Nabe. Entweder Genesis Day One oder Cotic Escapade.


----------



## client (27. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ja das Denken einstellen. ^^ Da muss ich mir noch Griffe und Sattel tauschen. Damit mir nach 100 km der Allerwerteste und meine Hände nicht weh tun. In was für einer Ausstattung fährst du diesbezüglich dein Bike?


Fühlen darf man die Belastung sicherlich, wenn aber die Hände/ Arme und die Umgebung der "Auswurfstelle" schmerzen, dann würde ich mal eine Körper und Radvermessung und zusätzlich viele Gewichtseinheiten im Studio empfehlen.
Ich fahre ein epic s-works in eigener Zusammenstellung. Sattel Selle in NUR-Carbon-Ausführung, 79gr. Tut auch überhaupt nicht weh. Der Sattel hat mehr flex als alle die ich jemals zuvor hatte.
Griffe keine--> nur Lenkerband und zwar so gewickelt, wie es für meine Hände gut ist. Musste ich länger testen, bis ich die richtige Wickeldicke gefunden habe. Das hatte ich mir mal von Sabine Spitz abgeguckt.




MTB_Django schrieb:


> Außerdem, DU harter Hund, DU! Fährst 1.200 km in 12 Tagen, Respekt!


 1480 km.



MTB_Django schrieb:


> Und ja Rennrad find ich langweilig. Ich wunder mich trotzdem, warum es so viele Rennradler gibt. Wollen sie Sport treiben oder Autofahrer nerven? Manchmal denk ich, die machen beides.


 Das Rennradtraining ist halt finanziell viel günstiger und weniger pflegeintensiv.
Kette, XTR Bauteile, Federgabel, Dämpfer und dergleichen sind halt nicht Wartungsfrei und verschleißen im Gelände halt schneller als die Rennradbauteile, die nur auf der Straße gefahren werden. Ferne kann ich das Grundlagentraining viel besser auf der Straße einhalten. Im Gelände kommt oft dieser Spaßreflex und schon ist der Puls zu hoch, um noch von einem Grundlagentraining zu sprechen.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. Mai 2014)

Kenne mich da nicht so aus, was haben eigentlich Rennräder für ne Laufradgröße? Ist da auch schon mal was ausgestorben?


----------



## Edged (27. Mai 2014)

client schrieb:


> Griffe keine--> nur Lenkerband und zwar so gewickelt, wie es für meine Hände gut ist. Musste ich länger testen, bis ich die richtige Wickeldicke gefunden habe. Das hatte ich mir mal von Sabine Spitz abgeguckt.


Wundert mich eh' immer schon, dass das so gut wie niemand macht ... 



client schrieb:


> Das Rennradtraining ist ... Ferne kann ich das Grundlagentraining viel besser auf der Straße einhalten. ...


Nix gibt mehr Bums in die Beine als Rennradtraining. Wenn nur nicht so viele Autos auf der Straße wären. Ich säße mindestens 2x wöchentlich drauf. 


PS: 26" rulez ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (27. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Kenne mich da nicht so aus, was haben eigentlich Rennräder für ne Laufradgröße?


Die haben 29'' für Arme 



NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ist da auch schon mal was ausgestorben?


Yepp !!! Rahmenschaltung


----------



## Edged (27. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Kenne mich da nicht so aus, was haben eigentlich Rennräder für ne Laufradgröße? Ist da auch schon mal was ausgestorben?


Ja, 26" bei den Triathleten. Gab es Anfang der 90er mal als DIE Revolution. War aber nicht wirklich mit den damaligen Schaltungen kompatibel, zumal die Laufräder aerodynamische Vorteile hatten und das Gesamtpaket damit ad Absurdum geführt wurde.


----------



## MTB_Django (27. Mai 2014)

client schrieb:


> Fühlen darf man die Belastung sicherlich, wenn aber die Hände/ Arme und die Umgebung der "Auswurfstelle" schmerzen, dann würde ich mal eine Körper und Radvermessung und zusätzlich viele Gewichtseinheiten im Studio empfehlen.
> Ich fahre ein epic s-works in eigener Zusammenstellung. Sattel Selle in NUR-Carbon-Ausführung, 79gr. Tut auch überhaupt nicht weh. Der Sattel hat mehr flex als alle die ich jemals zuvor hatte.
> Griffe keine--> nur Lenkerband und zwar so gewickelt, wie es für meine Hände gut ist. Musste ich länger testen, bis ich die richtige Wickeldicke gefunden habe. Das hatte ich mir mal von Sabine Spitz abgeguckt.



In meinem Fall brauche ich Ergonomiegriffe, da weil mir der Karpaltunnel weh tut. Meine Serien griffe sind mir zu dünn. Die auf meinem alten Alltagsbike sind perfekt eigentlich. Muss mal die Dicke nachmessen. Der Sattel ist fast perfekt. Da müsst ich mal ein paar Sattel von ergon über Selle Italia bis hin zu Fi'zik austesten.



> 1480 km.



Bist du ein Terminator???? 



> Das Rennradtraining ist halt finanziell viel günstiger und weniger pflegeintensiv.
> Kette, XTR Bauteile, Federgabel, Dämpfer und dergleichen sind halt nicht Wartungsfrei und verschleißen im Gelände halt schneller als die Rennradbauteile, die nur auf der Straße gefahren werden. Ferne kann ich das Grundlagentraining viel besser auf der Straße einhalten. Im Gelände kommt oft dieser Spaßreflex und schon ist der Puls zu hoch, um noch von einem Grundlagentraining zu sprechen.



Diesen plausiblen Aspekt habe ich nicht berücksichtigt. Da haben sie Recht. Aber ich fühl mich auf nem MTB einfach sicherer als auf einem Rennrad. Das wird ja auch die Reifen suggerieren. Sehen stabiler aus als die von nem Renner. Nur der Lenker ist in Ergonomiefragen ungeschlagen. Mehr Griffmöglichkeiten, als auf einem MTB-Lenker.

Btw. Schalten sich XTR wirklich besser als XT oder gar SLX? Ich hab SLX-Trigger auf komplette XT-Ausstattung. Aber Schalten tut es sich etwas schwergängig. Runterschalten kann man nur einzelne Gänge, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Hoch gehen glaub 2 übersprungen.

Sind XTR-Trigger leichtgängiger zu schalten? Liebäugel mit einer besseren Schaltperformance.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Kenne mich da nicht so aus, was haben eigentlich Rennräder für ne Laufradgröße? Ist da auch schon mal was ausgestorben?


Ja, und zwar 27"  mit 630mm Felgendurchmesser. 28" haben 622mm.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbereifung#Reifen-_und_Felgengr.C3.B6.C3.9Fen


----------



## siq (27. Mai 2014)

Fazit: 26 oder 29 ist kein Problem, jeder wie er will. 650B ist eine "Erfindung" die niemand braucht, da praktisch identisch zu 26 (und ist damit sicher auch kein "Fortschritt").

Eigentlich geht es ja in diesem Fred nur noch darum was mit diesem sinnlosen 650B passieren soll. Wird der angenommen am Markt und wenn ja was wird dann mit 26. Wenn es nur nach Herstellern und Händlern gehen würden ist die Antwort natürlich klar.


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2014)

@MTB_Django 
Grundregel: Schalter immer eine Klasse besser als Schaltwerk & Umwerfer,
oder gleiche Gruppe, aber nie nie nie schlechter! Das macht sehr viel aus

PS: Am 29. ist Herrentag! Entweder schenken lassen oder selbst beschenken!


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> Fazit: 26 oder 29 ist kein Problem, jeder wie er will. 650B ist ein Erfindung die niemand braucht, da praktisch identisch zu 26 (und ist damit auch sicher kein Fortschritt).
> Eigentlich geht es ja in diesem Fred nur noch darum was mit diesem sinnlosen 650B passieren soll. Wird der angenommen am Markt und wenn ja was wird dann mit 26. Wenn es nur nach Herstellern und Händlern gehen würden ist die Antwort natürlich klar.


Noch einer der den Schuß nicht gehört hat und weiter im Tal der Ahnungslosen wandelt...


----------



## Laidt (27. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es ja in diesem Fred nur noch darum was mit diesem sinnlosen 650B passieren soll.



Aha - und das entscheidet jetzt das IBC ?


----------



## siq (27. Mai 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Noch einer der den Schuß nicht gehört hat und weiter im Tal der Ahnungslosen wandelt...


 
Ich höre noch gut, Danke.


----------



## MTB_Django (27. Mai 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> @MTB_Django
> Grundregel: Schalter immer eine Klasse besser als Schaltwerk & Umwerfer,
> oder gleiche Gruppe, aber nie nie nie schlechter! Das macht sehr viel aus
> 
> PS: Am 29. ist Herrentag! Entweder schenken lassen oder selbst beschenken!



Gut zu wissen. Das war schon so Serie. Muss mal gucken wo ich gut und günstig an XTRs rankomme. Momentan stehen Investitionen hinsichtlich Ergonomie, Wasserversorgung für den Fahrer und Reifen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (27. Mai 2014)

Laidt schrieb:


> Aha - und das entscheidet jetzt das IBC ?


 
Nein, bis jetzt nur noch der Markt, also die User (ja zB. auch solche vom IBC). Für alle anderen in der Kette ist die Marschrichtung/der Wunsch ja ziemlich klar.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Mai 2014)

Schluß mit dem Streit!
Egal ob 26", 27.5", 650B oder 29", eine Rahmengröße passend für alle!



edit meint: 27" könnte auch noch wieder eingeführt werden^^


----------



## siq (27. Mai 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> 27.5", 650B


ist das Gleiche. Das fehlte ja jetzt gerade noch wenn es hier auch noch einen Unterschied geben würde.


----------



## client (27. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Btw. Schalten sich XTR wirklich besser als XT oder gar SLX? Ich hab SLX-Trigger auf komplette XT-Ausstattung. Aber Schalten tut es sich etwas schwergängig. Runterschalten kann man nur einzelne Gänge, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Hoch gehen glaub 2 übersprungen.
> 
> Sind XTR-Trigger leichtgängiger zu schalten? Liebäugel mit einer besseren Schaltperformance.


Das kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich am MTB seit der Einführung immer nur XTR Teile verwendet habe (nur die Schaltung). Mir fällt beim Rennen auf, dass selbst mit der dicksten Schlammpackung bisher keine Probleme aufgetreten sind und was die Dauerhaltbarkeit angeht, da sind die Teile einfach nur grandios.
Am Rennrad fahre ich die Ultegra und die ist um Welten schlechter im Schaltverhalten als meine ältere XTR.


----------



## EinsRakete (27. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig gleichgülltig. Der/Die Fahrer/in kann ja selber entscheiden, was  er fahren will. Wenn er/sie nett zu mir ist, bin ich auch nett zu ihm/ihr.
> 
> Ich war bisher so konditioniert, dass ich selbst Fremde geduzt hatte, weil ichs gewohnt war und dann schnell auf das Sie gewechselt bin. Weil bei Fremden sich das eigentlich nicht gehört, einfach so zu duzen. Wenn man sich kennt, ist es dann was anderes. Meistens werde ich bei Terminen gefragt, ob ich gesiezt oder geduzt werden will. Und ich entscheide mich für Letzeres.



Ich schicke den nächsten Post direkt in den Keller und lege einen Schlips bei. Wäre das in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB_Django (27. Mai 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ich schicke den nächsten Post direkt in den Keller und lege einen Schlips bei. Wäre das in Ordnung?


Mach was DU willst und lass DICH nicht davon abbringen, diesen Post in den Keller zu platzieren und dem einen Schlips verpassen.


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> Fazit: 26 oder 29 ist kein Problem, jeder wie er will. 650B ist eine "Erfindung" die niemand braucht, da praktisch identisch zu 26 (und ist damit sicher auch kein "Fortschritt").


genau. kein fortschritt, kein rückschritt. ist einfach so - die hersteller haben umgestellt (*Giant*, Trek, Scott, damit wars für mich durch).
650b ist was neues und deswegen auch nicht uninteressant. klar, leute, die 75 jahre das selbe rad fahren wollen, finden das natürlich befremdlich, geraten aber auch nicht in gefahr, ein neues rad kaufen zu müssen.

blöd, auch für mich: verkauf 26"-gebrauchtteile mühsam.


----------



## EinsRakete (27. Mai 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Mach was DU willst und lass DICH nicht davon abbringen, diesen Post in den Keller zu platzieren und dem einen Schlips verpassen.



Entschuldigen Sie bitte, ich wollte ihnen nicht auf 3" zu Nähe treten! (Achtung Ironie, übrigens schon in geraumen Posts!!!



fone schrieb:


> genau. kein fortschritt, kein rückschritt. ist einfach so - die hersteller haben umgestellt (*Giant*, Trek, Scott, damit wars für mich durch).
> 650b ist was neues und deswegen auch nicht uninteressant. klar, leute, die 75 jahre das selbe rad fahren wollen, finden das natürlich befremdlich, geraten aber auch nicht in gefahr, ein neues rad kaufen zu müssen.
> 
> blöd, auch für mich: verkauf 26"-gebrauchtteile mühsam.



Na 26" wird man ja doch los, wenn man den Thread verfolgt horten einige ja die Teile.
Von daher in gutem Zustand, eventuell sogar eine Wertanlage.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> ist das Gleiche. Das fehlte ja jetzt gerade noch wenn es hier auch noch einen Unterschied geben würde.


650B Standard: 650mm Reifenmaß, 584 mm Felgenmaß (=33 mm Reifenbreite)
650B/27.5: 27.5" Reifenmaß, 584mm Felgenmaß (=57 mm Reifenbreite)
Wenn du meinst daß beides das Gleiche ist, dann fahr' halt 33mm-Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. Mai 2014)

siq schrieb:


> 650B ist eine "Erfindung" die niemand braucht, da praktisch identisch zu 26.


ich lach mich schlapp.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Mai 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Kenne mich da nicht so aus, was haben eigentlich Rennräder für ne Laufradgröße? [...]


622mm-Felgen und Reifen zwischen 20 mm und 25mm Breite/Höhe.
(622mm + 2*20mm) / 25,4 = 26"
(622mm + 2*25mm) / 25,4 = 26.5"
Um auf 28" zu kommen, müsste man auf einer 622mm-Felge einen 45 mm breiten/hohen Reifen aufziehen. Das macht kein Rennradler, aber trotzdem behaupten die Meisten, sie hätten 28".


----------



## vice-president (27. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 622mm-Felgen und Reifen zwischen 20 mm und 25mm Breite/Höhe.
> (622mm + 2*20mm) / 25,4 = 26"
> (622mm + 2*25mm) / 25,4 = 26.5"
> Um auf 28" zu kommen, müsste man auf einer 622mm-Felge einen 45 mm breiten/hohen Reifen aufziehen. Das macht kein Rennradler, aber trotzdem behaupten die Meisten, sie hätten 28".


Die Zollbezeichnung gibt nur den ungefähren Außendurchmesser an keinen absoluten Wert. Zollangaben sind nicht präzise und nicht eindeutig, Reifen für Felgendurchmesser 559 mm, 571 mm und 590 mm werden z.B. alle mit 26-Zoll bezeichnet egal mit welcher Reifenbreite.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich lach mich schlapp.


Man muss das halt von langer Hand planen...ein paar V-Leute in die AfD-Szene einschleusen, so dass man nach ein, zwei Wahlperioden das Maß aller Dinge zurückführen kann  werden ja auch krumme Gurken in der EU gemessen, warum also nicht runde


----------



## RetroRider (27. Mai 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> Die Zollbezeichnung gibt nur den ungefähren Außendurchmesser an keinen absoluten Wert. Zollangaben sind nicht präzise und nicht eindeutig, Reifen für Felgendurchmesser 559 mm, 571 mm und 590 mm werden z.B. alle mit 26-Zoll bezeichnet egal mit welcher Reifenbreite.


Vielleicht hab ich ja das genormte Zoll aus dem 20. Jahrhundert gemeint und nicht die bunte Vielfalt der mittelalterlichen Marketing-Zolleinheiten. 
Außerdem: Wieso stimmt die Zollangabe bei 27.5" und 29" pötzlich doch (für 2.25er-Reifen)? Zufall?


----------



## vice-president (27. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich ja das genormte Zoll aus dem 20. Jahrhundert gemeint und nicht die vielen mittelalterlichen Marketing-Zolle.


Ändert nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (27. Mai 2014)

Räder mit 584mm-Felgen hießen auch immer 26". Warum darf man die jetzt plötzlich 27.5" nennen? Welche Autorität bestimmt das?


----------



## vice-president (28. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Räder mit 584mm-Felgen hießen auch immer 26". Warum darf man die jetzt plötzlich 27.5" nennen? Welche Autorität bestimmt das?


Vielleicht die ETRTO (European Tire and Rim Technical Organization) oder einfach nur ein Hersteller von Reifen. Damit Leute mit 27.5ern die mit mm Angaben nichts anfangen können nicht versuchen 26(559) Reifen die auf ihre Felgen zu ziehen. Das direkte umrechnen von Zoll und mm ist bei Fahrradreifen jedenfalls Quatscht, auch wenn es in einigen Fällen zu passen scheint.


----------



## Zaskar01 (28. Mai 2014)

Jetzt nimmst du unserem RetroRider sein schönstes Spielzeug und trampelst darauf herum und machst es kaputt !! Das ist gemein.


----------



## siq (28. Mai 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst daß beides das Gleiche ist, dann fahr' halt 33mm-Reifen.


Du weisst genau was ich meine


----------



## fone (28. Mai 2014)

breite=höhe?

jetzt wird's aber hinten höher als vorn!


----------



## Zaskar01 (28. Mai 2014)

vorne 28,5 und hinten 28" ? 

Jetzt wird hier im Thread des radspochtlichen Konservatismus auch noch eine neue Radgrössenwelle losgetreten 

Sagt mal  ihr?


----------



## schoeppi (10. Juni 2014)

@RetroRider : ich hätte da gerne mal ein Problem.
Da du dich mit Reifen auskennst deren Namen ich nichtmal kenne bist ggf. der richtige Ansprechpartner für mein Thema.

Es geht um folgendes:
mein Sohn (10 Jahre) fährt MTB-Rennen in verschiedenen Nachwuchserien, unter anderem im Hessencup.
Dort sind die Disziplinen immer zwei geteilt, heisst, es gibt ein klassisches CC-Rennen und eine weitere Prüfung.
Das ist mal ein Trial (Hindernisparcours, entweder aufgebaut oder ins Gelände integriert) oder ein Slalom.
Beim Slalom wird ein Trail im Gelände abgesteckt, mit vielen Kurven und eher eng, bergab.
Zwischen 40 Sekunden und 1 Min. ca. ist so eine Strecke lang. Es wird auf Zeit gefahren.

Nun zur Frage: welche Reifen sind die richtigen für sowas?
Die würden nur für die beiden Läufe montiert, fürs CC-Rennen wieder die Race King.
Das heisst sie müssen nur da gut funktionieren.
Was nimmt man da?


----------



## RetroRider (10. Juni 2014)

Das muss man selber rausfinden.  Ist ja hoffentlich nicht verboten, vorher zu üben.
Viele Dirter nehmen z.B. den Race King, weil beim Springen niedriges Gewicht wichtig ist. Wenn Kanten in's Spiel kommen, härter aufpumpen. Gewichtsmäßig des entgegengesetzte Ende vom Spektrum ist der Hookworm, auch wenn der auf den ersten Blick wie ein Dirtreifen aussieht.
Im Trial-Bereich wäre auch vorstellbar, hinten einen sehr schweren, durchschlagfesten Reifen zu nehmen, und vorne einen leichten Reifen, weil der besser von Kanten abprallt (also weniger Dämpfung hat).
Wenn viel seitliche Verzahnung gebraucht wird, ist der 2.35er Minion DHF die beste Wahl - fährt wie auf Schienen, fällt sehr schmal aus. Den gibt's in "normal" und als über 1 kg schwere 2ply-Version, die dann natürlich sehr durchschlagfest ist und gut dämpft.


----------



## schoeppi (11. Juni 2014)

Ich fass das mal zusammen:
1) selber rausfinden ist schwierig. Der Jung kann das gar nicht, fährt mit dem was ich ihm montiere.
   Und ja, es ist verboten vorher zu üben.
2) Sprünge haben die in der Altersklasse noch keine. Durchschlag ist auch eher kein Thema, der Bub wiegt 36kg.

In der Hauptsache geht es um viel Grip in den (engen) Kurven, es ist ja ein Slalom. Auf Waldboden, also mit Wurzeln und ein paar Steinen.
Aber nichts verblocktes, flüssig.
Dämpfung wäre natürlich gut. Je ruhiger die Fuhre fährt umso besser.
Das wäre dann also der Minion DHF 2.35, richtig?
Schmal ausfallen ist nicht ganz unwichtig, der muss ja auch in den Rahmen passen.


----------



## RetroRider (11. Juni 2014)

Ja, das ist ein guter Reifen. Rollt sogar verhältnismäßig gut (natürlich nicht so gut wie der Race King) und hat dementspr. in Fahrtrichtung keine berauschende Verzahnung. Aber wie man am Profil sieht, ist die seitliche Verzahnung sehr groß.
So wie ich dich kenne, wirst du die leichte Version nehmen. Für einen 36kg-Fahrer wäre die über 1 kg schwere 2ply-Version auch wirklich ziemlich viel Ballast.
Gummimischung: MaxxPro. Was anderes gibt's glaub ich eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bridgeguard (25. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob 26" ausstirbt
aber ich musste gestern in 3 Radläden um einen 26" MTB Schlauch (für 2.1er Reifen) mit Autoventil zu bekommen.


----------



## FarhatFarah (25. Juni 2014)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob 26" ausstirbt
> aber ich musste gestern in 3 Radläden um einen 26" MTB Schlauch (für 2.1er Reifen) mit Autoventil zu bekommen.


Ich muss dafür nur zum nächsten Schlauch-Automaten.


----------



## Edged (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bevorzuge Rennradventile ...


----------



## reaction187 (25. Juni 2014)

Bridgeguard schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob 26" ausstirbt
> aber ich musste gestern in 3 Radläden um einen 26" MTB Schlauch (für 2.1er Reifen) mit Autoventil zu bekommen.



90% der leute fahren 26" und du musstest in 3 Läden? Dann würd ich in Zukunft bei den beiden Läden wo es keine 26er Schläuche gab, einen weiten Bogen drum machen. Schließlich wird ja nicht gleich jeder so dämlich sein und auf 27,5 Zoll wechseln nur weil die Hersteller mal wieder was neues brauchen dass sie den Kunden andrehen können.

26" wird niemals aussterben. Vielleicht bei den Fertig-bike Herstellern, aber so generell... wird ja keiner seine 26er bikes deswegen verschrotten.


----------



## eierspeiss (25. Juni 2014)

Iphone 6 und Galaxy S6 im Anmarsch...ständig neuere Faclifts bei Fahrzeugen....mal is Schoko ungesund dann wieder gut für die Leber....
Saufen kann Leben verkürzen..ach nein,ab heute wieder verlängern....

Und dann sind da noch die Lemminge die dem ganzen hörig sind und gegen die Wand laufen während sich andere die Hände reiben bei so viel naivität diverser Konsumopfer....

Wenn 26" in den nächsten 20Jahren aussterben sollte(solange geb ich meinem Rücken noch) dann....ja dann kauf ich mir 4eckige Laufräder und geb meinem Rücken damit den Rest....


----------



## schoeppi (26. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> 26" wird niemals aussterben. Vielleicht bei den Fertig-bike Herstellern, aber so generell... wird ja keiner seine 26er bikes deswegen verschrotten.



Deswegen nicht.
Aber die, die es aufgrund von Alter oder Verschleiß hinter sich haben werden durch 27.5 oder 29 Zoll ersetzt.
Es werden also weniger und weniger werden, die anderen beiden Laufradgrößen werden mehr und mehr.
Und irgendwann sind sie dann in der Überzahl.
Keine Ahnung wie lange das dauert, aber es wird passieren.


----------



## Blackhawk (26. Juni 2014)

Ist überhaupt die Frage, ob jeder Biker aus dem Felgendurchmesser eine Religion machen will. Oder ob sich nicht viele sagen: "Jetzt kauf ich mir ein neues Rad, aha, 27,5 oder 29 Zoll sind jetzt die Norm, dann probiere ich die mal beide aus und dann kauf ich mir eines davon."


----------



## Deleted 214724 (26. Juni 2014)

Blackhawk schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt die Frage, ob jeder Biker aus dem Felgendurchmesser eine Religion machen will. Oder ob sich nicht viele sagen: "Jetzt kauf ich mir ein neues Rad, aha, 27,5 oder 29 Zoll sind jetzt die Norm, dann probiere ich die mal beide aus und dann kauf ich mir eines davon."



So geht es mir auch. Wenn ich mir in x Jahren ein neues Bike anschaffe, kauf ich von mir aus auch 27,5" statt 26", da ich eh keine Teile auf Vorrat kaufe.
Aber im hier und jetzt, habe ich vor grade mal 9 Monaten ein 26" Bike für viel Geld gekauft, und möchte auch Reifen/Schläuche/Felgen solange kaufen können wie ich es für richtig halte, denn mein Bike ist erst tot wenn der Rahmen bricht, oder ich kein Bock mehr drauf hab. Vorher nicht!


----------



## Ghoste (26. Juni 2014)

Oder auch andersrum? 
Kauf ich mir ein Neues Bike - will unbedingt 26", finde nix mehr :-(
Danke, so bin ich zu meinem 301 gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk (26. Juni 2014)

TH1984 schrieb:


> ....Aber im hier und jetzt, habe ich vor grade mal 9 Monaten ein 26" Bike für viel Geld gekauft, und möchte auch Reifen/Schläuche/Felgen solange kaufen können wie ich es für richtig halte, denn mein Bike ist erst tot wenn der Rahmen bricht, oder ich kein Bock mehr drauf hab. Vorher nicht!


Dass der Ersatzteilmarkt so schnell einbricht, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (26. Juni 2014)

TH1984 schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch. Wenn ich mir in x Jahren ein neues Bike anschaffe, kauf ich von mir aus auch 27,5" statt 26", da ich eh keine Teile auf Vorrat kaufe.
> Aber im hier und jetzt, habe ich *vor grade mal 9 Monaten ein 26" Bike für viel Geld gekauft*, und möchte auch Reifen/Schläuche/Felgen solange kaufen können wie ich es für richtig halte, denn mein Bike ist erst tot wenn der Rahmen bricht, oder ich kein Bock mehr drauf hab. Vorher nicht!



Und warum?

1) auch vor 9 Monaten war erkennbar wo die Reise hingeht, nämlich weg von 26 Zoll
2) auch vor 9 Monaten waren die 26 Zoll schon günstig zu schiessen - weil erkennbar war wo die Reise hingeht, nämlich weg von 26 Zoll
	Wieso hast du dennoch viel Geld dafür ausgegeben?

Ich hab mich vor 1 3/4 Jahren schon meiner mal für viel Geld gekauften 26 Zoll Bikes entledigt.
Weil nämlich erkennbar war wo die Reise hingeht, ihr wisst schon....


----------



## dickerbert (26. Juni 2014)

Den Beitrag merke ich nur vor, wenn in ein paar Jahren die Reise wieder zurück zu 26" geht


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. Juni 2014)

Also das wird jetzt aber von einigen ziemlich dramatisiert versteh ich nicht ganz wenn man sich anschaut wieviele Top 2014 erModelle auf 26' fahren. Ist vielleicht der Wunsch nach solch einer eindeutigen Tendenz um die eigene uunglückliche Wahl damit zu rechtfertigen der Vater dieser Gedanken?


----------



## reaction187 (26. Juni 2014)

Das Ganze Thema ist im Grunde unsinnig. Niemand kann rational erklären, warum es 27,5" gibt. Jede Diskussion darüber bis jetzt ist inkonklusiv. Wenn die Hersteller so schlau wären wie sie immer tun, dann hätts die 27,5er ja schon vor Jahren geben können, aber nein, man musste ja erst einsehen, dass kaum einer 29" will. Unter dem Hintergrund würde ich sowieso kein 27,5" kaufen. Denn es wird bestimmt nicht lange dauern bis 28,25" kommt, was dann nochmal die vorteile von 27,5 und 29" in sich vereint.


----------



## vice-president (26. Juni 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Den Beitrag merke ich nur vor, wenn in ein paar Jahren die Reise wieder zurück zu 26" geht


Immer diese Prophezeiungen.


Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (26. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ....aber nein, man musste ja erst einsehen, dass kaum einer 29" will. .....


So, so?


----------



## hnx (26. Juni 2014)

vice-president schrieb:


> So, so?



In Relation sind 27,5" und 29" Flops. Das mag natürlich in der absoluten Minderheit, die hier so im IBC vertreten ist anders rüberkommen, wo von 10 Kaufberatungen bei 8 nicht 26" empfohlen wird. Frag aber mal einen Händler, der dir ehrlich antwortet, was er so verkauft.


----------



## vice-president (26. Juni 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> In Relation sind 27,5" und 29" Flops. Das mag natürlich in der absoluten Minderheit, die hier so im IBC vertreten ist anders rüberkommen, wo von 10 Kaufberatungen bei 8 nicht 26" empfohlen wird. Frag aber mal einen Händler, der dir ehrlich antwortet, was er so verkauft.


Was soll der Händler denn verkaufen? 
Wo sollen den die vielen 26er herkommen?
In meinem Umfeld und bei den Rennen bei denen ich so bin, 
hat eigentlich niemand dem ich kenne kein 29er gekauft.


----------



## hnx (26. Juni 2014)

Renn-MTBs sind keine Massenware. Der meiste Umsatz wird mit dem gemacht, was hier landläufig "Baumarktschrott" oder "unfahrbar" genannt wird, also Rädern unterhalb der 800€ Marke.


----------



## RetroRider (26. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem 2 Monate alten 26er kostet der Rahmen schon 500€.


----------



## reaction187 (26. Juni 2014)

29" und mtb, das schließt sich doch völlig aus! 29" gehört an damenräder oder trekking bikes... mtb's müssen agil, flink, leicht und wendig sein ->26". Das mtb so wie es mal war, verschwindet langsam durch das ewige pseudohafte neuerfinden des Rades. Es wird immer mehr ein allround bike was alles kann aber nichts richtig.


----------



## vice-president (26. Juni 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Renn-MTBs sind keine Massenware. Der meiste Umsatz wird mit dem gemacht, was hier landläufig "Baumarktschrott" oder "unfahrbar" genannt wird, also Rädern unterhalb der 800€ Marke.


Das hängt davon ab was die Händler sich so in die Läden stellen und da stehen 26 nun mal fast nur noch in der Kindeabteilung.


----------



## reaction187 (26. Juni 2014)

Was willste damit sagen? Dem Kunden ist das doch scheiß egal, der kauft was ihm gesagt wird was gut ist... und da wird man in der regel von a bis z sowieso verarscht.


----------



## vice-president (26. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Was willste damit sagen? Dem Kunden ist das doch scheiß egal, der kauft was ihm gesagt wird was gut ist... und da wird man in der regel von a bis z sowieso verarscht.


Du solltest nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> 29" und mtb, das schließt sich doch völlig aus! 29" gehört an damenräder oder trekking bikes... mtb's müssen agil, flink, leicht und wendig sein ->26".


Schwachsinn hoch x!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction187 (26. Juni 2014)

@vice-president 

ich gehe nicht in den laden und kaufe keine fertig bikes. Ich bin kein industrieopfer. du bist vielleicht jemand der auch meint, ein 5" handydisplay sei besser als ein 4". Immer das neueste...

@Trail Surfer

Schwaches Argument.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Es wird immer mehr ein allround bike was alles kann aber nichts richtig.


träum weiter!


----------



## reaction187 (26. Juni 2014)

Das bauch ich nicht, ich sehe es doch. Wer das nicht erkennt, träumt.
Aber ist ja egal. Nicht zu ändern.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. Juni 2014)

Jo meine Meinung das richtige Mountainbiken ist eben den Könnern vorbehalten alle anderen erhoffen sich durch die Verheißungen der Industrie ohne Talent und Erfahrung ein ähnliches Level zu erreichen indem sie nur sinnlos viel Geld für ein neues Radl mit größeren Laufrädern ausgeben. ..


----------



## vice-president (27. Juni 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Jo meine Meinung das richtige Mountainbiken ist eben den Könnern vorbehalten alle anderen erhoffen sich durch die Verheißungen der Industrie ohne Talent und Erfahrung ein ähnliches Level zu erreichen indem sie nur sinnlos viel Geld für ein neues Radl mit größeren Laufrädern ausgeben. ..


----------



## vice-president (27. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> ....du bist vielleicht jemand der auch meint, ein 5" handydisplay sei besser als ein 4". Immer das neueste...






vice-president schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2014)

Das Bike vom Gary Fisher hat ja schon Kettenschaltung und vorne Felgenbremse statt Trommelbremse. Neumodisches Gedöhns...


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. Juni 2014)

Schnell! Neues Thema eröffnen: "Sterben Felgenbremsen aus?"


----------



## schoeppi (27. Juni 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Also das wird jetzt aber von einigen ziemlich dramatisiert versteh ich nicht ganz wenn man sich anschaut _*wieviele Top 2014 erModelle auf 26' fahren*_. Ist vielleicht der Wunsch nach solch einer eindeutigen Tendenz um die eigene uunglückliche Wahl damit zu rechtfertigen der Vater dieser Gedanken?



Äh, keins?

Ich würd ja sogar ggf. nochmal eins kaufen, für meinen Junior.
Es gibt nur nichts mehr.
Also, wovon redest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (27. Juni 2014)

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt was einige hier meinen? 
Auf der Suche nach einem (für mich brauchbaren) 26'' bin ich verzweifelt bzw. nicht fündig geworden! 
Aus der Not musste ich mir dann ein LV zulegen (was ich jetzt aber nicht bereue )...


----------



## hugoshila (27. Juni 2014)

Fahre bisher auch noch mein 26 Zoll bike von Cube, wenn ich mir aktuell ein neues kaufen müßte hätte ich dann aber schon gerne wieder ein 26 Zoll oder höchstens ein 27,5 Zoll. Bin im Urlaub auf Malle Spaßhalber mal nen 29er gefahren, auf der Straße war das ja ganz interessant zu fahren, aber im Wald auf engen Trails will ich so was nicht.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2014)

Ich frag mich immer, warum das bessere Überrollen von Hindernissen nur auf der Straße eine Rolle spielt... Warum fahren Rennradler nicht größere Reifen?

PS: Du gibst den Herstellern also quasi recht, daß es richtig ist, 26.5er auslaufen zu lassen, weil 27.5" ja fast genauso gut ist.


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juni 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> ... nur sinnlos viel Geld für ein neues Radl mit größeren Laufrädern ausgeben. ..


erstens: 29er kosten in der anschafftung nicht mehr als 26er. "sinnlos viel geld" ist also ein schlechtes argument beim erstkauf. 

zweitens: schlechte fahrer fahren auf allen rädern schlecht. schlecht fahren ist nicht an eine laufradgröße gebunden.

drittens: wenn 29 für dich zu stark ist, bist du zu schwach.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> [...]
> zweitens: schlechte fahrer fahren auf allen rädern schlecht. schlecht fahren ist nicht an eine laufradgröße gebunden.
> [...]


Stimmt. Irgendwie. Ich bin neulich mit einem 26er zum ersten Mal einen Anstieg hochgekommen, den ich bisher mit 26er immer schieben musste. Höchstwahrscheinlich liegt das daran, daß 2.5er Slicks besser über Wurzelstufen rollen als 2.2er Stollenreifen. Ein 29er mit 2.2er Reifen würde wahrscheinlich auch stecken bleiben. Es sei denn, Chris Akrigg sitzt drauf.


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2014)

also ich denke ja des 26 net aussterben wird... topmodelle? enduro carbon evo gibet in 26 und 29 z.b. bzw allgemein gibts noch viele specialized in 26 und da auch fast nur die hochpreisigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (28. Juni 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Schnell! Neues Thema eröffnen: "Sterben Felgenbremsen aus?"


Hoffentlich schnell. Die waren immer eine 'Falschuebernahme' vom Rennrad und nie tauglich fuer das MTB. Dito gilt aber auch fuer die Kettenschaltung.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. Juni 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> erstens: 29er kosten in der anschafftung nicht mehr als 26er. "sinnlos viel geld" ist also ein schlechtes argument beim erstkauf.
> 
> zweitens: schlechte fahrer fahren auf allen rädern schlecht. schlecht fahren ist nicht an eine laufradgröße gebunden.
> 
> drittens: wenn 29 für dich zu stark ist, bist du zu schwach.



Erstens: Geld für ein Radl auszugeben obwohl es dafür keinen vernünftigen Grund gibt ist sinnlos.

Zweitens: Du hast den Sinn meines Beitrags offenbar nicht ganz erfasst ich habe im Grunde nämlich das gleiche gesagt.

Drittens: Alle 29' Fahrer denen ich bis jetzt begegnet bin waren ziemliche Schwachmaten im Vergleich zu mir an dem kanns also nicht liegen. Es liegt sogar eher die Vermutung nahe das es umgekehrt ist.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juni 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Erstens: Geld für ein Radl auszugeben obwohl es dafür keinen vernünftigen Grund gibt ist sinnlos.
> 
> Zweitens: Du hast den Sinn meines Beitrags offenbar nicht ganz erfasst ich habe im Grunde nämlich das gleiche gesagt.
> 
> Drittens: Alle 29' Fahrer denen ich bis jetzt begegnet bin waren ziemliche Schwachmaten im Vergleich zu mir an dem kanns also nicht liegen. Es liegt sogar eher die Vermutung nahe das es umgekehrt ist.


1: dann ist es doch völlig egal, ob 26, 27,5 oder 29. jedenfalls in 20 jahren wird man sich wundern, dass es 26er gegeben hat.

2: im grunde hast du nicht das gleiche ausgedrückt. du hast lediglich pauschalisierst. du bist der meinung, dass sich schlechte fahrer durch größere räder mehr können erhoffen. dabei passiert das auch jenen bikern, die sich ein 26er mit mehr federweg und flacherer geo kaufen. machen also auch mehr federweg und andere geo einen besseren fahrer? 

3: es tut mir leid für dich, dass du so wenig kontakt zu guten 29er bikern knüpfen konntest. jedoch was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. und wer weiß - vielleicht wirst ja sogar du selber einmal ein ganz passabler 29er biker werden und lächeln zurück an deine heutige meinung denken. wunder gibt es bekanntlich immer wieder.


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juni 2014)

reaction187 schrieb:


> Das Ganze Thema ist im Grunde unsinnig. Niemand kann rational erklären, warum es 27,5" gibt. (...)


Doch, das kann man sehr wohl rational erklaeren.

Erst haben sie sich auf den 29er Hype draufgelegt. Dann haben sie gemerkt, dass es Leute gibt, die sich mit sub-1.80m kein 29er aufschwatzen lassen.
Dann haben sie angefangen, 27.5 zu pushen.
Es soll Panik entstehen, jeder 26er-User soll sich ewiggestrig fuehlen, und, weil man das ja nicht sein will, nun halt ein 27.5er kaufen.

Marketing, nix weiter.
Verkaufsfoerderung ist der 'rationale Grund'.

Aber: Das ist schon hundert mal gepostet worden, allein in dieserm Thread.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Juni 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schnell. Die waren immer eine 'Falschuebernahme' vom Rennrad und nie tauglich fuer das MTB. Dito gilt aber auch fuer die Kettenschaltung.


Bin aber zu faul für Singlespeed und Trommelbremse.


----------



## Rubik (28. Juni 2014)

Für mich sterben eher die Hersteller, die keine 26er Modelle mehr anbieten werden. 

Es wird, wie für alles andere immer Alternativen geben, selbst der Markt mit den vielen gebrauchten Bikes hat noch Reserven.


----------



## dickerbert (28. Juni 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 1: dann ist es doch völlig egal, ob 26, 27,5 oder 29. jedenfalls in 20 jahren wird man sich wundern, dass es 26er gegeben hat.


Oder aber 650B reiht sich in die Reihe der Verfehlungen ein, gleich hinter inversen Schaltungen und Dual-Control, jedoch noch vor Pressfit-Innenlagern, hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen, und einem 36,2mm-Lenkerklemmmaß


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juni 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bin aber zu faul für Singlespeed und Trommelbremse.


In der nicht-nur-retro-Welt gibt es inzwischen Nabenschaltungen und Scheibenbenbremsen. Nur so zur Info. Hast Du vermutlich noch nicht mitgekriegt


----------



## RetroRider (29. Juni 2014)

Bei trockenem Wetter und ohne alpine Abfahrten ist V-Brake genauso gut wie Disc. (Zum Glück ist das Wetter in D nicht so schlecht wie es Einige gerne hätten, und im Münchner Umland stehen halt keine Alpen rum.) Wie man an 27.5" sieht, würde sogar fast-so-gut ausreichen, um das Alte zu verdrängen. Und genauso-gut ist sogar *noch* besser als fast-so-gut.
Getriebenabe ist aufwändiger, teurer, schwerer und weniger modular (mal eben Hinterrad tauschen, z.B. um bei Blitzeis mit Spikes zu fahren) als Kettenschaltung. Da muss man erst mal einen erstaunlichen Grad an Inkompetenz im Umgang mit Kettenschaltung erreichen, bevor ein Getriebe attraktiv wird...


----------



## nightwolf (29. Juni 2014)

Ohne alpine Abfahrten brauche ich ueberhaupt kein Mountainbike - und selbst ohne diese habe ich schon Felgen durchgebremst mit Felgenbremse.

Gegen Kettenschaltungen spricht der Wartungsaufwand, nicht die Schwierigkeit. Also: Nicht, dass ich das nicht koennte, sondern, dass es mich nervt.
Nur weil ich etwas *kann*, muss ich es noch lange nicht tun.
Ich *kann* auch auf vielbefahreren Strassen radln. Trotzdem fahre ich lieber auf ruhigen Strecken.

Das groesste Gewichtssparpotenzial ist in der Regel an der eigenen Wampe vorzufinden. Da reden wir schnell ueber fuenf oder zehn Kilo, sicher bei vielen Forumisten auch ueber nochmal weit mehr.
Bevor das nicht ernsthaft angegangen ist, braucht mir keiner einen Vortrag zu halten ueber ein Kilo am Rad hin oder her.

Und Spikes fahre ich nur vorn, das reicht.

Also: Alle 'Argumente' widerlegt.

Aber, auch das wurde schon hunderte Male gepostet.

Es gibt durchaus alten Schamott, dem man *keine* Traene nachweinen muss. Schraubsteuersatz, Felgenbremse, Kettenschaltung, ...

Das unterscheidet uns. Du bist gegen *alle*, ich nur gegen *sinnlose* _(Schein-)_ Innovationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2014)

Und? 
Ausgestorben?


----------



## Zaskar01 (1. Juli 2014)

Wir warten sehnsüchtig auf das erste versteinerte Artefakt aus der 26" - Periode. Ein Tyrannokleinus Bikes oder ein Garyvinus Fischerus wird angestrengt in der kalifornischen Andreasspalte gesucht.


----------



## schoeppi (1. Juli 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Drittens: Alle 29' Fahrer denen ich bis jetzt begegnet bin waren ziemliche Schwachmaten im Vergleich zu mir an dem kanns also nicht liegen. Es liegt sogar eher die Vermutung nahe das es umgekehrt ist.



Ach, echt?

Fährst du einen Schnitt von knapp 26 auf 80km/2000Hm?
Die Schwachmaten in Rhens vorletzte Woche sind das gefahren auf ihren 29ern.
Wenn du da noch viel schneller bist, Hut ab!


----------



## schoeppi (1. Juli 2014)

hugoshila schrieb:


> Bin im Urlaub auf Malle Spaßhalber mal nen 29er gefahren, *auf der Straße* war das ja ganz interessant zu fahren, aber im Wald auf engen Trails will ich so was nicht.



Hä?
Die Strasse ist ja wohl der allerletzte Ort wo das eine Rolle spielt.
Also eher mehr gar keine, nicht die geringste.


----------



## 4mate (1. Juli 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ohne alpine Abfahrten brauche ich ueberhaupt kein Mountainbike - und selbst ohne diese habe ich schon Felgen durchgebremst mit Felgenbremse.
> 
> Gegen Kettenschaltungen spricht der Wartungsaufwand, nicht die Schwierigkeit. Also: Nicht, dass ich das nicht koennte, sondern, dass es mich nervt.
> Nur weil ich etwas *kann*, muss ich es noch lange nicht tun.
> ...


----------



## RetroRider (1. Juli 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ohne alpine Abfahrten brauche ich ueberhaupt kein Mountainbike - und selbst ohne diese habe ich schon Felgen durchgebremst mit Felgenbremse.
> [...]


Kein echter Mountainbiker zu sein finde ich weniger schlimm als mit dem Auto zum Fahrradfahren fahren zu müssen. Felgenverschleiß ist bei mir auch im Alltags-/Allwetter-/Stadtbetrieb am größten. In dem Anwendungsbereich wäre eine Scheibenbremse am ehesten lohnenswert.
PS: Im Winter 2012/13 gab's einige Tage, wo kein echter Fahrer ohne Spikes auch am Hinterrad ausgekommen wäre. Ein theoretischer Biker natürlich schon...


----------



## Speedskater (1. Juli 2014)

Nein, 26"er werden nicht aussterben, habe gerade einen Rahmen für ein 26"er bestellt. Meinen Lieblingsreifen gibts nur in 26".


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juli 2014)

26 wird als massen-/stangenware aussterben.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 26 wird als massen-/stangenware aussterben.


Zum glück ich steh auf nischenfahrzeuge bzw steh net so auf stangenware^^

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (2. Juli 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ach, echt?
> 
> Fährst du einen Schnitt von knapp 26 auf 80km/2000Hm?
> Die Schwachmaten in Rhens vorletzte Woche sind das gefahren auf ihren 29ern.
> Wenn du da noch viel schneller bist, Hut ab!




 
Die Datenlage ist eindeutig: Schoeppi kann nicht rechnen! Ach, nein! Das galt es ja gar nicht zu beweisen. Nochmal neu:

Kaum zu glauben! In diesem Jahr ist der Top-Fahrer 0,61 km/h schneller gefahren, als im 26"-Zeitalter des Jahres 2010!! Und das, obwohl die Strecke 5 km länger war? 
Mensch, wann kaufe ich mir endlich so ein tolles 29" Bike? Fast zwei Drittel km/h schneller, und ich eiere auf meinen lahmarschigen 26" herum?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 26 wird als massen-/stangenware aussterben.


Prima, dann können sich einige hier noch mehr als Gralshüter, Outlaws bzw. letzte echte Mountainbiker mit Fahrkönnen und eigenständigem Denken sehen. 

Dass sich andere bei ihrem Anblick trotzdem nicht ehrfürchtig in den Staub werfen, können sie ja dann deren Verblendung zuschreiben...


----------



## schoeppi (2. Juli 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 302792
> Die Datenlage ist eindeutig: Schoeppi kann nicht rechnen! Ach, nein! Das galt es ja gar nicht zu beweisen. Nochmal neu:
> 
> Kaum zu glauben! In diesem Jahr ist der Top-Fahrer 0,61 km/h schneller gefahren, als im 26"-Zeitalter des Jahres 2010!! Und das, obwohl die Strecke 5 km länger war?
> Mensch, wann kaufe ich mir endlich so ein tolles 29" Bike? Fast zwei Drittel km/h schneller, und ich eiere auf meinen lahmarschigen 26" herum?




Oh Mann, mehr Schwachsinn geht nicht mehr, oder?
Gut, ich hab nicht gerechnet sondern nur überschlagen und lag um 1 Km/h daneben.
Punkt für dich, La Ola!

Alles andere ist grandioser Bullshit.
1) es ging darum, das JoeArschtreter behauptet hat er würde nur Schwachmaten mit 29ern treffen die ihm alle nicht das Wasser reichen könnten. Wenn dem so ist müsse er die Schwachmaten ja auch alle locker schlagen können und mit Leichtigkeit einen höheren
Schnitt fahren als die Herren hier. 
Deshalb hab ich die Daten mal hergenommen.
2) Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von unterschiedlichen Strecken aus unterschiedlichen Jahren und unterschiedlichen Bedingungen
und auch noch verschiedenen Fahrern miteinander zu vergleichen und daraus dann ableiten zu wollen wie der Unterschied der Laufradgrössen
ist, boah, jeder den Satz bis hierhin gelesen hat braucht dazu keine Erklärung mehr.

Und pass auf Meister, deine ach so lächerlichen 0,61 Km/H machen auf 3 Std. Renndistanz gerechnet 1,83 Km Unterschied aus. Oder mehr als 4 Minuten.
Ein Vorsprung den sich keiner dieser Jungs entgehen lassen würde.
So gesehen beweist du mit deiner lustigen Rechnung genau das Gegenteil dessen was du beweisen wolltest.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (2. Juli 2014)

A neverending stoooorrrryyyy


----------



## dickerbert (2. Juli 2014)

Ein Beweis ist das ohnehin nicht. Aus zwei Datensätzen kann man genau gar nichts beweisen. Aus einem Datensatz mit falsch ausgerechneter Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit noch weniger.
Aber du wiederholst hier in regelmäßigen Abständen, dass die Fahrer ihre Strecken schneller fahren, seitdem sie auf 29ern sitzen. Von daher sehe ich dich in der Beweispflicht!

Wenn du dieser Meinung bist, dann such doch einfach mal die Bestzeiten der letzten 10 Jahre aus 20 verschiedenen Rennen. Die einzelnen Werte trägst du in ein Diagramm ab und wenn sich dabei heraus stellt, dass die Bestzeiten seit der 29"-Ära tatsächlich schneller sind, dann mache ich auch keine dummen Bemerkungen mehr über deine Aussage. 

Ich vermute aber, dass sich bei dem Diagramm insgesamt eine dicke horizontale Linie ergeben wird, bei der mal 26" schneller war und mal 29". Irgendwo gab es mal so ein Diagramm, das gezeigt hat, dass sich die Zeiten bei Straßenrennen in den letzten Jahren kaum verändert haben..... Und das trotz Materialwechsel von Stahl auf Carbon!


----------



## 4mate (2. Juli 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Irgendwo gab es mal so ein Diagramm, das gezeigt hat, dass sich die Zeiten bei Straßenrennen in den letzten Jahren kaum verändert haben..... Und das trotz Materialwechsel von Stahl auf Carbon!


Das liegt in erster Linie am rückläufigen Einsatz von Dopingprodukten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (2. Juli 2014)

Vor etlichen Beiträgen, hat Schoeppi vehemment bestritten, dass man die Zeiten der Rennen aus verschiedenen Jahren vergleichen könne, da man nie die gleichen Parameter heranziehen kann. Und siehe da, kaum hat er einen "Beleg" der seine These stützt, wirds plötlich doch herangezogen. Zwar mit einer "kleinen" Ungenauigkeit von über einem km/h, aber wer wird sich an solchen Kleinigkeiten schon stören?


----------



## dickerbert (2. Juli 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Das liegt in erster Linie am rückläufigen Einsatz von Dopingprodukten


Die Zahlen für den tatsächlichen Dopingeinsatz sind doch nach wie vor Dunkelziffern. Mag sein, dass die Erklärung logischer ist, als dass das Fahrradgewicht keinen Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit hätte. Aber ein stichhaltiger Gegenbeweis ist es auch nicht.


----------



## dickerbert (2. Juli 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Vor etlichen Beiträgen, hat Schoeppi vehemment bestritten, dass man die Zeiten der Rennen aus verschiedenen Jahren vergleichen könne, da man nie die gleichen Parameter heranziehen kann. Und siehe da, kaum hat er einen "Beleg" der seine These stützt, wirds plötlich doch herangezogen. Zwar mit einer "kleinen" Ungenauigkeit von über einem km/h, aber wer wird sich an solchen Kleinigkeiten schon stören?


Naja, das sagt er ja schon auch immer noch. Das Beispiel war ja darauf bezogen, dass man schneller fahren muss als jemand, den man als Schwachmat bezeichnen will.
Diese Logik wird jedoch nur für Schoeppi nachvollziehbar sein ^^. Ich kenne zumindest genug Leute, die schneller fahren als ich und trotzdem Schwachmaten sind.


----------



## schoeppi (2. Juli 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Vor etlichen Beiträgen, hat Schoeppi vehemment bestritten, dass man die Zeiten der Rennen aus verschiedenen Jahren vergleichen könne, da man nie die gleichen Parameter heranziehen kann.
> Richtig, hab ich geschrieben, wird auch wohl kaum jemand bestreiten.
> Und siehe da, kaum hat er einen "Beleg" der seine These stützt, wirds plötlich doch herangezogen.
> Welche These, wovon redest du?
> ...


Völlig falscher Zusammenhang.
Das bezog sich auf den Ausgangspunkt, JoeArschtreters Behauptung er kenne nur Schwachmaten mit 29ern.
Und das bezog er aufs fahrerische Vermögen.
Daher war und ist meine Frage, ist er wirklich schneller als die Jungs hier?
Ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte: NEIN! 

Achtung, jetzt kommt MEINE These:

Es gibt 29er Fahrer die schneller sind als JoeArschtreter! 

Und das dürfen sie auch drucken!


----------



## nightwolf (2. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> (...) PS: Im Winter 2012/13 gab's einige Tage, wo kein echter Fahrer ohne Spikes auch am Hinterrad ausgekommen wäre. Ein theoretischer Biker natürlich schon...


Ja klar, ich fahr ja nur in der Theorie. Dort aber ueber 20.000 km im Jahr


----------



## RetroRider (2. Juli 2014)

Dann müsstest du aber wissen daß du bei Blitzeis auch hinten Spikes brauchst.


----------



## nightwolf (2. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du aber wissen daß du bei Blitzeis auch hinten Spikes brauchst.


Sie waeren vll hilfreich, aber den einen oder die zwei Tage pro Jahr krieg ich zur Not auch mit bissl-vorsichtiger-Fahren auf die Reihe. 
Wenn doch Sturz: Ich habe schon keine Ahnung wie viele ueberlebt, und werde vermutlich noch weitere ueberleben.
Ich bin auch keiner von denen, die sich bei jedem Bodenkontakt gleich diverse Knochen brechen.


----------



## damista (2. Juli 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Aber du wiederholst hier in regelmäßigen Abständen, dass die Fahrer ihre Strecken schneller fahren, seitdem sie auf 29ern sitzen.


Wo genau? Bitte Quelle anführen. Danke


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Juli 2014)

Gerade aus Saalbach zurück und festgestellt, daß 650b auch dort nur eine Nebenrolle spielt.
Ein paar Leute waren auch mit 29ern unterwegs, die stockelten sich allerdings ausnahmslos richtig einen zurecht.

Ganz ehrlich, seit mittlerweile einem Jahr lese ich immer wieder, 26" wäre tot und scheinbar trifft dies nur auf die virtuelle Welt zu.
Im echten Leben kaufen die Leute sich momentan eher neue Teile für ihr gut funktionierendes bike anstatt auf eine andere Laufradgröße zu wechseln.


----------



## Rubik (2. Juli 2014)

Das vermute ich auch!
Alles andere blendet nur unheimlich.  

Im übrigen wird in ein paar Tagen das Auto abgemeldet und sehr wahrscheinlich verkauft, (wenns klappt) um weiterhin und vor allem täglich nur noch mit 26" unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Gerade aus Saalbach zurück und festgestellt, daß 650b auch dort nur eine Nebenrolle spielt.
> Ein paar Leute waren auch mit 29ern unterwegs, die stockelten sich allerdings ausnahmslos richtig einen zurecht.


bleib einfach pauschal wie der rest der gestrigen hier 

auf der x-line bin ich mit einem 29er-enduro (120/120mm, 14,25kg) ohne komplikationen abgefahren, sogar die kleinen drops waren machbar mit 120 mm 

also erzähle du hier bitte keinem, was man mit einem 29er nicht machen kann


----------



## dickerbert (2. Juli 2014)

damista schrieb:


> Wo genau? Bitte Quelle anführen. Danke


Seite 71 zum Beispiel. Wobei das nicht ein expliziter Post ist, sondern aus dem Zusammenhang mehrerer Seiten hervor geht.
Letztlich war es nicht nur Schoeppi allein, der diese These gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt hat. Tut mir leid, dass ich dir den schwarzen Peter allein in die Schuhe schieben wollte ;-).
Aber ich bin mir sicher, bald wird es wieder jemanden geben, der behauptet, dass schnellere Fahrzeiten bei Marathons auf 29" Räder zurück zu führen seien.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bleib einfach pauschal wie der rest der gestrigen hier
> 
> auf der x-line bin ich mit einem 29er-enduro (120/120mm, 14,25kg) ohne komplikationen abgefahren, sogar die kleinen drops waren machbar mit 120 mm
> 
> also erzähle du hier bitte keinem, was man mit einem 29er nicht machen kann




Wo schreibt´n er das? Er schilderte bloß seine Eindrücke.

Hab mir im Urlaub ein 29" ausgeliehen. Leider war dies wohl preislich unter 1000€. Da zeigt sich das 29" Laufrad als schwäche. Viiiel zu schwer und dadurch bergauf extrem träge. Mit meinen Reign mit 2.35 Hanz Dampf bin ich genauso voran gekommen.
Auf gerader Fläche gings aber schon ab aber kann auch am Unterschied Fully zu Hardtail gewesen sein.

Also wenn man weit über 1000€ ausgibt fetzt es bestimmt aber die meisten werden/wollen soviel für ein HT nicht investieren wollen


----------



## schoeppi (3. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Eindrücke.

Kennt jemand den Ablauf der Rennen in den Jugendklassen?
Die sind, auf höherem Leistungsniveau, zweiteilig.
Es wird zunächst eine Technikprüfung gefahren.
Entweder ein Trial, aufgebaut mit Paletten in Kombination mit natürlichen Hindernissen oder direkt in den Wald gebaut.
Oder auch ein Slalom, eine Art Einzelzeitfahren auf Trails, eher eng.
In der Schwierigkeit immer angepasst an die Altersklasse natürlich.
Zweiter Teil ist ein klassisches CC-Rennen.

In jedem Fall sollte man meinen das in der Technikprüfung 26er klar im Vorteil sein sollten.
Was ich aber die letzten beiden mal gesehen hab sah anders aus.
29er findet man ab U15, verstärkt ab U17.
Was da zu fahren ist hat schon beeindruckenden Anspruch, mein lieber Mann.
Und mehrfach war selbst für den Laien gut zu erkennen, dass sich die 29er Fahrer da leichter taten.
Obwohl das Bike länger, grösser ist, das einfachere Überrollen ist ein deutlicher Vorteil,
gerade bei den niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten.
Die super engen Kehren die da eingebaut sind zum Beispiel stellen hingegen gar kein Problem dar für die Jungs.

@dickerbert: wenn du so willst hab ich damit behauptet 29er seien schneller.


----------



## dickerbert (3. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, dass diejenigen Kinder vorne fahren, die von zuhause aus viel gefördert werden. Die oft fahren und trainieren und mit dem neuesten Material ausgestattet werden (das macht dem Papa nämlich am meisten Spaß). Und weil es das neuste Material momentan nur für 29er gibt, fahren die Besten auf 29 Zoll. Wäre es anders herum, wären 26er an der Spitze.
Und genau so ist es bei Profirennen: Es kommt nicht auf die Laufradgröße an, sondern auf das fahrerische Können und die Leistungsfähigkeit. Ein 29er macht noch keinen guten Fahrer.
Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Und die werde ich erst ändern, wenn mir jemand zeigt, dass die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten seit der 29er Ära größer sind. Bei ausreichend hoher Stichprobe verschwinden dann nämlich Effekte wie Streckenänderungen, Wetter, Form, Teilnehmer, etc.


----------



## schoeppi (3. Juli 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass diejenigen Kinder vorne fahren, die von zuhause aus viel gefördert werden. Die oft fahren und trainieren und mit dem neuesten Material ausgestattet werden (das macht dem Papa nämlich am meisten Spaß). Und weil es das neuste Material momentan nur für 29er gibt, fahren die Besten auf 29 Zoll. Wäre es anders herum, wären 26er an der Spitze.



Jain.
In den jüngeren Altersklassen hast du 100% recht.
Da gibts Kids die mit ganz normalen Kinderrädern an den Start gehen, das Ganze eher zum Spass machen.
Andere sind mit Carbon-Bikes und XX-Gruppen unterwegs. Schon in der U11, also 9 und 10 Jährige (was an sich schon Wahnsinn ist).
Wer das Thema Radfahren wie angeht ist da eindeutig, und so sind auch die Ergebnisse.
Mit zuhnehmendem Alter aber ändert sich das.
Bei U15 und spätestens U17 gibts fast gar keine Spassfahrer mehr, die nehmen das alle richtig Ernst.
Da findet man auch allerfeinstes 26er Material, also daran kanns eher nicht liegen.

Absolut richtig ist natürlich, dass das Bike alleine noch keinen guten Fahrer macht.
Es sieht aber eben doch so aus als würde das helfen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (3. Juli 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Eindrücke.
> 
> Kennt jemand den Ablauf der Rennen in den Jugendklassen?
> Die sind, auf höherem Leistungsniveau, zweiteilig.
> ...


 
Das unterschreibe ich aus eigener Erfahrung zu 100%


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bleib einfach pauschal wie der rest der gestrigen hier
> 
> auf der x-line bin ich mit einem 29er-enduro (120/120mm, 14,25kg) ohne komplikationen abgefahren, sogar die kleinen drops waren machbar mit 120 mm
> 
> also erzähle du hier bitte keinem, was man mit einem 29er nicht machen kann



Ich hab doch gar nichts gegen 29er (das on-one codeine würde ich sehr gerne mal testen).
Aber die Frage, ob 26" ausstirbt, beantworte ich u.a. nach einer Woche Saalbach momentan ganz klar mit 'nein'.


----------



## RetroRider (3. Juli 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Eindrücke.
> 
> Kennt jemand den Ablauf der Rennen in den Jugendklassen?[...]





NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich aus eigener Erfahrung zu 100%


Ihr seid wohl in der Elternszene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (3. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl in der Elternszene.



Ja sicher.


----------



## client (3. Juli 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ein Beweis ist das ohnehin nicht. Aus zwei Datensätzen kann man genau gar nichts beweisen. Aus einem Datensatz mit falsch ausgerechneter Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit noch weniger.
> Aber du wiederholst hier in regelmäßigen Abständen, dass die Fahrer ihre Strecken schneller fahren, seitdem sie auf 29ern sitzen. Von daher sehe ich dich in der Beweispflicht!
> 
> Wenn du dieser Meinung bist, dann such doch einfach mal die Bestzeiten der letzten 10 Jahre aus 20 verschiedenen Rennen. Die einzelnen Werte trägst du in ein Diagramm ab und wenn sich dabei heraus stellt, dass die Bestzeiten seit der 29"-Ära tatsächlich schneller sind, dann mache ich auch keine dummen Bemerkungen mehr über deine Aussage.
> ...


Aber auch das wäre ohne Aussage! Auch die Straßenrennen werden immer schneller, die Marathonläufe auch, dito auch die Schwimmzeiten! Und das alles ohne 29" oder ohne 29"-Turnschuhe.
Würde "man" sagen, man fühlt sich wohler auf einem 29"-MTB, dann wäre das eine verbindliche Aussagen, die ich so akzeptieren könnte.
Aber dem 29" magische Kräfte zuzuordnen, ist einfach nur Schwach(sinn).
Alle Racer die schon vor Jahren mit einem 26" MTB die Rennen dominiert haben, die erledigen nun ihren guten Job mit 29" Bikes. Selbst eine ältere Dame namens Spitz ist früher mit kleinen Rädern Olympiasiegerin geworden, und nun wieder mal Vize-Weltmeisterin mit größeren Rädern.
Hätte ein Sponsor nur den Mut die Radgrößenwahl dem Renn-Fahrer zu überlassen, dann wäre ganz sicher das Ergebnis, dass auch der 26" bestückte Topprofi dem 29" Fahrer den Schneid abkauft und gewinnt.
Aber nee, das darf ja nicht sein, denn ansonsten könnte jeden erkennen was die Marketingabteilung alles für ein Blödsinn verzapfen.


----------



## crack_MC (3. Juli 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.



(Antwort vom 7.Juli 2012)  das ist ja in ein paar Tagen!


----------



## NobbyRalph (3. Juli 2014)

crack_MC schrieb:


> (Antwort vom 7.Juli 2012)  das ist ja in ein paar Tagen!



Ja, weil in 2 Jahren (von damals aus betrachtet) fast jeder eins hat... ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Juli 2014)

client schrieb:


> Aber auch das wäre ohne Aussage! Auch die Straßenrennen werden immer schneller, die Marathonläufe auch, dito auch die Schwimmzeiten! Und das alles ohne 29" oder ohne 29"-Turnschuhe.
> Würde "man" sagen, man fühlt sich wohler auf einem 29"-MTB, dann wäre das eine verbindliche Aussagen, die ich so akzeptieren könnte.
> Aber dem 29" magische Kräfte zuzuordnen, ist einfach nur Schwach(sinn).
> Alle Racer die schon vor Jahren mit einem 26" MTB die Rennen dominiert haben, die erledigen nun ihren guten Job mit 29" Bikes. Selbst eine ältere Dame namens Spitz ist früher mit kleinen Rädern Olympiasiegerin geworden, und nun wieder mal Vize-Weltmeisterin mit größeren Rädern.
> ...


29" Turnschuhe, wie geil ist das denn


----------



## RetroRider (3. Juli 2014)

1. Es geht in diesem Thema um die 27.5er-Skepsis
2. Die 27.5er-Skepsis hat mMn mehr Berechtigung als die 29er-Skepsis
Also warum dominiert hier ständig das Thema 29er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (4. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 1. Es geht in diesem Thema um die 27.5er-Skepsis
> 2. Die 27.5er-Skepsis hat mMn mehr Berechtigung als die 29er-Skepsis
> Also warum dominiert hier ständig das Thema 29er?


Ich dachte es geht um die Frage ob 26er MTBs vom Markt verschwinden.


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2014)

crack_MC schrieb:


> (Antwort vom 7.Juli 2012)  das ist ja in ein paar Tagen!


Also Schnauze halten ab nächster Woche!

Alle!


----------



## 4mate (4. Juli 2014)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also Schnauze halten ab nächster Woche!
> 
> Alle!


----------



## Laidt (6. Juli 2014)

4mate würde ich ja gerne mal kennen lernen ...


----------



## Rubik (6. Juli 2014)

Beruhigt Euch wieder! 
Es geht nur um irgendwelche Größen. 

Und alles wird irgendwann aussterben!

Diese ganzen Diskussionen sind schei55e und bringen niemanden weiter! 

Punkt! 

Am besten schließt man diesen Thread!


----------



## dickerbert (6. Juli 2014)

Es wäre trotzdem schön, wenn ich selbst VOR den 26er aussterbe!


----------



## vice-president (6. Juli 2014)

Ja dann, bloß keine Zeit verlieren!


----------



## saddletramp (7. Juli 2014)

Nur mal interessehalber, hier sind doch bestimmt auch aktive Motocrosser unterwegs. Gibt's da auch eine Laufradgrößendiskussion?
Sorry für OT, aber falls große Laufräder soviel besser sind, müssten sie sich doch in diesem Bereich auch durchgesetzt haben, zumindest auf den schnellen Strecken? 
Oder hat man da womöglich noch gar nicht gemerkt, dass man auf zu kleinen Rädern unterwegs ist


----------



## R.C. (8. Juli 2014)

saddletramp schrieb:


> Nur mal interessehalber, hier sind doch bestimmt auch aktive Motocrosser unterwegs. Gibt's da auch eine Laufradgrößendiskussion?
> Sorry für OT, aber falls große Laufräder soviel besser sind, müssten sie sich doch in diesem Bereich auch durchgesetzt haben, zumindest auf den schnellen Strecken?
> Oder hat man da womöglich noch gar nicht gemerkt, dass man auf zu kleinen Rädern unterwegs ist



Motocrossstrecken sind (heutzutage) eher 'glatt' (ja, mit Spurrillen und Bremswellen), da bringen groessere Raeder nicht wirklich was (wenn, dann beim 'echten' Enduro). Vor allem aber ist (hinten) kein Platz fuer groessere Reifen bei gleichem Federweg. MX (und Enduro) Vorderraeder sind aber sowieso etwa 27.5" gross (hinten in etwa 26"), da hat man also immer schon die bessere Laufradgroesse gehabt .


----------



## 4mate (8. Juli 2014)

saddletramp schrieb:


> Nur mal interessehalber, hier sind doch bestimmt auch aktive Motocrosser unterwegs. Gibt's da auch eine Laufradgrößendiskussion?
> Sorry für OT, aber falls große Laufräder soviel besser sind, müssten sie sich doch in diesem Bereich auch durchgesetzt haben, zumindest auf den schnellen Strecken?
> Oder hat man da womöglich noch gar nicht gemerkt, dass man auf zu kleinen Rädern unterwegs ist


Vorderräder hatten schon immer 21".
Der Versuch von Honda vor 30 Jahren 23" VR zu etablieren war ein Schuss in den Ofen, Gottseidank!
Hinterräder hatten Anfangs 18", kurz 17" und nun seit geraumer Zeit 19"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (8. Juli 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Hinterräder hatten Anfangs 18", kurz 17" und nun seit geraumer Zeit 19"



Wobei 18" die Enduros haben und MXer 19" (normalerweise, hindert natuerlich niemanden, eine 18er Felge am MXer oder eine 19er am Enduro zu verwenden).


----------



## Sentilo (8. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand Enduro gesagt? So was gibt's auch jenseits der Sattelsenker-Fraktion: 

Best of 20 Jahre Erzberg


----------



## saddletramp (8. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> ... da hat man also immer schon die bessere Laufradgroesse gehabt .


:-D



4mate schrieb:


> Vorderräder hatten schon immer 21".
> Der Versuch von Honda vor 30 Jahren 23" VR zu etablieren war ein Schuss in den Ofen, Gottseidank!
> Hinterräder hatten Anfangs 18", kurz 17" und nun seit geraumer Zeit 19"



18/21 kenne ich von früher aus meiner aktiven Zeit in der B-Lizenz. Inzwischen habe ich die Entwicklung da so ziemlich vollständig aus den Augen verloren. Danke für eure Antworten, ist interessant zu hören!


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2014)

schaut ihr euch jetzt eigentlich noch die dh-worldcups an, da nun so ziemlich jedes team ab Monte Sainte Anne auf 27,5 umsattelt?


----------



## bronks (30. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> schaut ihr euch jetzt eigentlich noch die dh-worldcups an, da nun so ziemlich jedes team ab Monte Sainte Anne auf 27,5 umsattelt?


Beim DH handhabe ich es, wie beim XC. Ich schau mir nur die Damenrennen an. Da wird man von der Laufradgröße gut abgelenkt.


----------



## crack_MC (31. Juli 2014)

...wann werden eigentlich die Fourcrosser und Dirtbiker endlich umerzogen!? Sind die privilegiert und dürfen weiterhin 26" fahren? Ich mein nur, von wegen Gleichberechtigung und so...wäre ja auch marketingmäßig katastophal, wenn sich überzeugte 26" Biker mit Ersatzteilen aus diesen Bereichen versorgen könnten!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (31. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> schaut ihr euch jetzt eigentlich noch die dh-worldcups an, da nun so ziemlich jedes team ab Monte Sainte Anne auf 27,5 umsattelt?


 Nö


----------



## x-rossi (31. Juli 2014)

crack_MC schrieb:


> ...wann werden eigentlich die Fourcrosser und Dirtbiker endlich umerzogen!? Sind die privilegiert und dürfen weiterhin 26" fahren? Ich mein nur, von wegen Gleichberechtigung und so...wäre ja auch marketingmäßig katastophal, wenn sich überzeugte 26" Biker mit Ersatzteilen aus diesen Bereichen versorgen könnten!


randsport! keine zuschauer! kein markt! 4X wurde 2013 aus den liveübertragungen gestrichen.

was ist dirtbeiken?


----------



## schoeppi (31. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> randsport! keine zuschauer! kein markt! 4X wurde 2013 aus den liveübertragungen gestrichen.
> 
> was ist dirtbiken?



Gott sei dank hats mal einer gesagt! 

Ich bemühe mich auch redlich 26 Zoll aussterben zu lassen, leiste quasi aktive Sterbehilfe.

Auch mein Junior wird für die Saison 2015 auf eine aktuelle Laufradgrösse umsteigen, 29er.
Mit dann 11 Jahren.
Die 26er kommen weg, irgendwann ist ja auch mal gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoulFever (31. Juli 2014)

adé 26


----------



## Edged (31. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> was ist dirtbeiken?


Quasi die fliegende Fraktion. Außer zum Landen brauchen die gar keine Räder. 
Und für den Start sind Abschußrampen schwer im Kommen ...


----------



## x-rossi (31. Juli 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Gott sei dank hats mal einer gesagt!


wobei ich dieses 4X-spektakel als zuschauer wirklich geliebt habe. ich war traurig, als ich von der streichung erfahren habe . es gab wirklich spektakuläre läufe. und wie die zeit vergeht ... tatsächlich gab es 2012 schon keine 4X-läufe mehr.


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2014)

crack_MC schrieb:


> ...wann werden eigentlich die Fourcrosser und Dirtbiker endlich umerzogen!? Sind die privilegiert und dürfen weiterhin 26" fahren?



Die fahren doch schon mit relativen 34" Raedern durch die Gegend?! (verglichen mit BMX).


----------



## RetroRider (31. Juli 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Gott sei dank hats mal einer gesagt!
> 
> Ich bemühe mich auch redlich 26 Zoll aussterben zu lassen, leiste quasi aktive Sterbehilfe.
> 
> ...


Ganz schön starrsinnig, an der veralteten 29" Technologie festzuhalten. Wo doch wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, daß 27.5" besser ist.


----------



## MTB_Django (31. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ganz schön starrsinnig, an der veralteten 29" Technologie festzuhalten. Wo doch wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, daß 27.5" besser ist.



Nein! 30,5" muss her. Damit lässt sich jedes Hindernis leicht überrollen. Sogar "Upstairing" kann man dann auch ohne fahrerisches Können.  Ich hab ja ein 29", ist mir schon zu langweilig. Brauch größere Räder. 



Sentilo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Enduro gesagt? So was gibt's auch jenseits der Sattelsenker-Fraktion:
> 
> Best of 20 Jahre Erzberg




In meinen Augen sind das die einzig wahren Enduros. Aber schon krass, bei manchen Stellen könnte man meinen, die brauchen größere Räder. Fahren an Stellen mit über Fussballgroßen Geröllsteinen, sieht schwierig aus. MX-Fatbike austüfteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (31. Juli 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Nein! 30,5" muss her. Damit lässt sich jedes Hindernis leicht überrollen. Sogar "Upstairing" kann man dann auch ohne fahrerisches Können.  Ich hab ja ein 29", ist mir schon zu langweilig. Brauch größere Räder.
> [...]


Ich bin neulich mit Hookworms halbhohe Treppenstufen hochgefahren. Das sind offiziell 26"-Reifen. Dürften aber mindestens auf 26.5" kommen. Mit "29 Zoll" 2.1er Racing Ralphs hätte ich geschoben.


----------



## x-rossi (31. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin neulich mit Hookworms halbhohe Treppenstufen hochgefahren.


so?


----------



## RetroRider (31. Juli 2014)

Nö, wie ein nasser Sack. Wenn ich besser fahren könnte, hätte ich völlig umsonst Geld für performancestarke Reifen ausgegeben.


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Mit "29 Zoll" 2.1er Racing Ralphs hätte ich geschoben.



Auf _die_ Begruendung bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## RetroRider (31. Juli 2014)

Weil schmale Reifen sehr schnell durchschlagen wenn man sie nicht sehr hart aufpumpt und ich auf sehr hartes Aufpumpen keinen Bock habe.


----------



## MTB_Django (31. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin neulich mit Hookworms halbhohe Treppenstufen hochgefahren. Das sind offiziell 26"-Reifen. Dürften aber mindestens auf 26.5" kommen. Mit "29 Zoll" 2.1er Racing Ralphs hätte ich geschoben.




Was sind denn Hookworms?


----------



## RetroRider (31. Juli 2014)

Maxxis Hookworm 2.5: Reifen, die sehr gut auf der Straße rollen, sehr gut auf vielen schwierigen Untergründen funktionieren, sehr gut dämpfen, sehr durchschlagfest sind, sehr wenig Druck erlauben, sehr viel Grip auf harten Flächen haben und sehr gut über Hindernisse rollen. Und das sogar in 26".


----------



## 4mate (31. Juli 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Was sind denn Hookworms?


Nimm mal die Mütze unterm Helm ab dann klappts auch mit dem googeln


----------



## Ghoste (31. Juli 2014)

zu geil


----------



## schoeppi (31. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ganz schön starrsinnig, an der veralteten 29" Technologie festzuhalten. Wo doch wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, daß 27.5" besser ist.



So sind Kinder eben, was will man machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (31. Juli 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Mütze unterm Helm ab dann klappts auch mit dem googeln Anhang anzeigen 309610



Kommen sie von ihrem hohen Fahrrad runter. Ich darf ja wohl mal fragen bei der verehrten ibc-community. 
Onkel Google ist mir zu unpersönlich und ein furztrockener Erklärbär.


----------



## x-rossi (31. Juli 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Was sind denn Hookworms?


bestimmt mäntel fürs dirtbeiken


----------



## bronks (31. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bestimmt mäntel fürs dirtbeiken


Dank fehlendem Profil bleibt daran kein Dirt hängen.


----------



## Edged (31. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bestimmt mäntel fürs dirtbeiken


Die Dirter sind damit wirkliche Trendsetter in Sachen Bikeoutfit ...


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Die Dirter sind damit wirkliche Trendsetter in Sachen Bikeoutfit ...



Dabei heissen die 'Duster' und nicht 'Dirter'!
Sind aber auch ein bisschen groesser als 26"!


----------



## acris (31. Juli 2014)

Es Gibt die neuen Größen ja nun schon einige Zeit. Hat sich denn mittlerweile herausgestellt, ob die auch was taugen? Sind die Leute nun schneller, und falls nicht zutreffend, wenigstens komfortabler unterwegs? Komfortabel ist dabei natürlich sehr subjektiv, aber Schnelligkeit lässt sich ja durchaus mit harten Fakten belegen.

PS: Totgesagte leben länger


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Maxxis Hookworm 2.5: Reifen, die sehr gut auf der Straße rollen, sehr gut auf vielen schwierigen Untergründen funktionieren, sehr gut dämpfen, sehr durchschlagfest sind, sehr wenig Druck erlauben, sehr viel Grip auf harten Flächen haben und sehr gut über Hindernisse rollen. Und das sogar in 26".


Und ich dachte bislang immer, der Hookworm ist der Wurm der sich stets einhakt, wenn sein Weltbild - mal wieder - in Gefahr durch extrapostische Quellen gerät


----------



## saddletramp (31. Juli 2014)

Angeblich sind sie schneller und komfortabler unterwegs. 
Ganz sicher sind sie moderner, schwerer und teurer unterwegs


----------



## MTB_Django (31. Juli 2014)

Irgendwann muss mal Ende sein mit der Diskussion. Die Hersteller überschwemmen jetzt den Markt mit Fatbikes. Selbst Canyon will auch eins 2015 in Carboni rausbringen. Auf den Bildern hab ich schon von SChwalbe Fatbeik-Reifen gesehn. Jetzt macht auch Schwalbe Fatbeikreifen. 

Mal sehen, wie schnell die ihren Gummi verlieren, wenn es dann Rocket Ron in 4" Breite gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (31. Juli 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bestimmt mäntel fürs dirtbeiken


Typisch keine Ahnung. Dirter nehmen zwar auch (gemäßigt-)breite (Fast-)Slicks, aber die sind gewichtsmäßig haargenau das entgegengesetzte Ende vom Spektrum. Beim Dirtbiken fährt man nämlich im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Bike-Sparten nie über Kanten, und braucht daher keine robusten und durchschlagfesten Reifen. Im Gegenteil: In der Flugphase ist Mehrgewicht sogar ein Nachteil.


----------



## EinsRakete (1. August 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Kommen sie von ihrem hohen Fahrrad runter. Ich darf ja wohl mal fragen bei der verehrten ibc-community.
> Onkel Google ist mir zu unpersönlich und ein furztrockener Erklärbär.




Eeeeeh nicht den CIO angehen! Den Bediener von Dr. Google!

Übrigens 115 Seiten und die Dinos rollen noch immer!


----------



## MTB_Django (1. August 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Eeeeeh nicht den CIO angehen! Den Bediener von Dr. Google!
> 
> Übrigens 115 Seiten und die Dinos rollen noch immer!



Ah der Chief Information Officer. Ist der bestimmt bei der NSA angestellt. 
Stimmt, da muss man vorsichtig sein. 

Auch wieder wahr, dass mir jetzt 115 Seiten durchdiskutiert haben und feststellen mussten: 26" war noch nie tot. Es gibt also kein "Der König ist tot. Lang lebe der König!" 

Ich hätts immer noch am ehesten so verstanden: 26" und 29" in Coexistenz. Aber why on earth SechsfuffzichB?? Eine Laufradgröße die sich dazwischen drängelt und versucht über kurz oder lang 26" kaltblütig zu "ermorden". Hat wohl nicht die Rechnung damit gemacht, "was lange währt wird endlich gut". Allerdings gibts nix besseres was Laufradstabilität gibt, als 26" 

Ich fahr 29" CC, sehe mich aber bei Fullys schon eher gezwungen die Zwischengröße zu fahren. 

Wir wollen wieder 26" fahren!


----------



## dickerbert (1. August 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Ah der Chief Information Officer. Ist der bestimmt bei der NSA angestellt.
> Stimmt, da muss man vorsichtig sein.


Die NSA ist bei 4mate angestellt! Was die NSA weiß, ist Kindergarten gegen die Abhörtechniken einer Katze im Anzug!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. August 2014)

Obergeil endlich wird hier weiterdiskutiert ich hab schon gedacht wir finden nie heraus ob 26' jetzt eigentlich ausstirbt.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. August 2014)

Ich würde es wie der Kollege machen mit 650b im liteville. Einfach 26x 2,5 schluffen auf breiter Felge reinpacken und bäm fetter gerät  des ist der einzige Grund der mir einfällt weshalb ich 650b eventl in Erwägung ziehen würde falls der Rahmen des den in breite hergibt 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (1. August 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Obergeil endlich wird hier weiterdiskutiert ich hab schon gedacht wir finden nie heraus ob 26' jetzt eigentlich ausstirbt.


Kann alle (außer Schoeppi) beruhigen, sind noch nicht alle augestorben ... hab extra gerade nochmal nachgesehen ... meins steht noch putzmunter in der Garage und bekommt auch morgen wieder Auslauf


----------



## MTB_Django (1. August 2014)

Und die Sieger der diesjährigen Megavalanche sind sechfuffzichB-Bikes mit Sechsundzwanzicher LRS gefahren und ham gewonne. Ja die auf Commencal Fullies. Sach ja da geht nochwas. Guter Trick btw bei dem Schlamm mit 26ern mehr Platz im Rahmen und in der Gabel für die SChlammpackungen. ^^

Des sagt schon alles, aber auch wirklich alles! 

“That is not dead which can eternal roll,
And with strange aeons even 650B may die.”

Mal ganz frei von Lovecraft abgewandelt.


----------



## Rubik (1. August 2014)

Hier...






... wird es immer 26" geben, also stirbt die Laufradgröße nicht aus,
sondern erweckt möglicherweise wieder den Praktiker.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. August 2014)

Glaube eher des es gerade da 29 geben wird. Werben dann mit 29zoll für nur 399. Sonst kauft des doch keiner weil.der Markt einem doch eintrichtert das 26 Zoll nix taugt 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saddletramp (1. August 2014)

Vor ein paar Jahren hat jedem Bike für den ambitionierten Einsteiger, das nicht mindestens auf XT-Vollausstattungs-Niveau war, ein paar Gramm mehr wog und nicht stante pede auf einem Singletrail wenden konnte, eine vernichtende Kritik aus Insiderkreisen gedroht. Heute freut man sich über Deore, zwei, drei Kilo mehr sind egal, und dafür darf's dann auch gern ein paar Euro zusätzlich kosten - Hauptsache, die Räder sind groß.

Die Marketingprofis - ob für kleine, mittlere oder große Räder - verstehen ihr Geschäft, das muss man ihnen lassen. Die drehen einem das Hirn im Kopf um, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Was auch ok ist, das ist ja ihr Job. Ich bin echt gespannt, wie das weiter geht.


----------



## Laidt (1. August 2014)

saddletramp schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren hat jedem Bike für den ambitionierten Einsteiger, das nicht mindestens auf XT-Vollausstattungs-Niveau war, ein paar Gramm mehr wog und nicht stante pede auf einem Singletrail wenden konnte, eine vernichtende Kritik aus Insiderkreisen gedroht. Heute freut man sich über Deore, zwei, drei Kilo mehr sind egal, und dafür darf's dann auch gern ein paar Euro zusätzlich kosten - Hauptsache, die Räder sind groß.
> 
> Die Marketingprofis - ob für kleine, mittlere oder große Räder - verstehen ihr Geschäft, das muss man ihnen lassen. Die drehen einem das Hirn im Kopf um, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Was auch ok ist, das ist ja ihr Job. Ich bin echt gespannt, wie das weiter geht.



Na , Du bist aber voll der Experte ...


----------



## Rubik (1. August 2014)

Ich sag's mal so, die Frage des Threads kann eigentlich keine richtige Frage sein, denn es wird 26 Zoll immer geben, ob neu oder alt, ist letztendlich egal.
Ich besitze selber zwei 26 Zoll MTB und beabsichtige *keinen* baldigen Wechsel, weder auf 650B noch auf 29", und hier bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige mit der Meinung bzw. Absicht.
Und das ist schon die Antwort. 
Im übrigen, sollte ich ein Ersatzteil in 26" benötigen, glaube ich wohl kaum, dies nirgends finden zu können, also "NEIN, 26" WIRD NICHT AUSSTERBEN!!!" 

P.S.
Und jetzt könnt ihr weiter diskutieren, meinetwegen bis zur nächsten 30,5", 33" Generation und weiß der Geier noch welche Laufradgrößenmode.

Ich bin raus!


----------



## saddletramp (1. August 2014)

Nö, nur Konsument. Und wenn ich heute einsteigen würde, würde ich vielleicht auch 27,5 oder 29 kaufen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2014)

Es geht ja wohl kaum darum, ob noch irgendeins irgendwann in irgendeiner Ecke steht, sondern vielmehr ob es eine realistische Möglichkeit gibt, dass der aktuelle/erzwungene Trend zu 650B wieder umgedreht wird...


----------



## 4mate (2. August 2014)

saddletramp schrieb:


> Nö, nur Konsument. Und wenn ich heute einsteigen würde, würde ich vielleicht auch 27,5 oder 29 kaufen.


27,5"/650B bitte. Wir wollen doch keine üblen 29er CC-Knüppler werden, ist es nicht so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saddletramp (2. August 2014)

Gott ist das kompliziert...


----------



## Laidt (2. August 2014)

saddletramp schrieb:


> Gott ist das kompliziert...


----------



## dickerbert (2. August 2014)

Die Diskussion ist so alt wie die Erfindung des Rades, und ich habe den Beweis dafür gefunden. Sorgfältig aufbereitet habe ich diese Abschrift des vor-urzeitlichen IBC eingescannt. Leider war es mir nicht möglich, Verfasser und Datum dieses Beitrags zu erfassen. Lediglich die Herkunft konnte mittels Deuterium-Isotopenuntersuchung im Massenspektrometer auf den mitteleuropäischen Raum eingegrenzt werden.

Unbestritten geht hieraus allerdings hervor, dass zu Zeiten der Einführung von 26" Rädern die gleiche Frage bezüglich bestehender Laufradgrößen gestellt wurde. Aus heutiger Sicht kann zweifelsfrei behauptet werden, dass 650B nicht ausgestorben ist!


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (2. August 2014)

saddletramp schrieb:


> Die Marketingprofis - ob für kleine, mittlere oder große Räder - verstehen ihr Geschäft, das muss man ihnen lassen. Die drehen einem das Hirn im Kopf um, wenn man nicht aufpasst.



Völlig richtig - erklärt auch, warum die "New-Generation" hier so vehemment ihre Neuanschaffungen rechtfertigen muss


----------



## x-rossi (2. August 2014)

saddletramp schrieb:


> Die Marketingprofis - ob für kleine, mittlere oder große Räder - verstehen ihr Geschäft, das muss man ihnen lassen. Die drehen einem das Hirn im Kopf um, wenn man nicht aufpasst.


nö, eben nicht. sieht man ja auch an diesem thread: würden die 26er noch weiterhin uneingeschränkt angeboten, würden diese auch nicht aussterben. interessenten und 29er skeptiker gibt es deutlich mehr, als 50%.

vielleicht ist ja auch gerade das aggressive marketing am 29er boykott schuld. wie wäre es denn ablaufen, wenn die hersteller still und heimlich vom einen aufs andere jahr die laufradgröße geändert hätten, ohne, dass vorher 3 jahre lang großartig darüber lamentiert worden wäre?

der kunde hätte im geschäft auf einmal bemerkt, dass irgendwas an den bikes anders wäre. er hätte sich spontan entscheiden können, ob das ihm gefällt oder nicht. so oder so aber hätte er es kaufen müssen. und hätte sich ein paar wochen ins neue format einleben müssen. 

aber nein ... die marketingleute mussten im vorfeld schon eine riesengroße naturwissenschaft aus dem größenwechsel machen.


----------



## hnx (2. August 2014)

Klar muss die Physik bemüht werden, wenn man etwas so Altes und Bewährtes wie 26" vom Thron stoßen will, da reichts nicht einfach nur die Wahl/Entscheidung dem Kunden zu überlassen. 
Schlecht fürs Image der 29er war, daß die ersten beiden Jahre die Rahmen und Komponenten einfach schlecht oder schlicht untauglich waren.
Wäre 29" besser verkauft worden, dann gäbs heute kein 27,5". Richtig Sinn macht doch nur die Wahl zwischen 26 und 29" in der heutigen Zeit.


----------



## mynoxin (2. August 2014)

ich weis nicht warum, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, freeride oder DH mit einem 29er zu fahren. der einsatzbereich sollte berücksichtigt werden. vielleicht geht das, wer weiß. ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. oder will ich es mir nicht vorstellen? 29" hat in meiner welt in diesen bereichen nichts zu suchen. allein wegen der optik. ich kann mir nicht helfen.


----------



## x-rossi (2. August 2014)

für freeride/downhill gibt es jetzt 27,5"/650B.

allmountain/enduro funktioniert mit 29" ausgezeichnet. fahre ich selber.


----------



## haekel72 (2. August 2014)

Ich bin letztens ein 29er Riesenrad auf meinen Home Trails gefahren - Nix für mich, total instabil und nicht wendig genug. Für meine Zwecke werde ich meine 2 26er Schön pflegen damit die mir noch Lange Gute Dienste tun. Reifen wird es noch eine Gute Weile geben. Wenn nicht dann eben 650b - zur Not^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (2. August 2014)

Ich hatte nach ca. 5-6 26" MTB´s nun ein 650B - alles gut !
Ausser heftige Spitzkehren - wenn es da nicht klappt mit dem HR umzusetzen wäre ein 26" schon etwas besser .
Dies reultiert aber aus dem längeren Radstand und hat somit nur indirekt was mit der größeren Laufradgröße zu tun .
Vom Gewicht nimmt sich dass alles nicht wirklich was .
Mein letztes HT z.B. 1000€ NP - wog 11,3kg in 47cm / 26"
Mein jetziges HT (gleichwertige Ausstattung) 1000€ NP wiegt 11,7kg in 47cm / 27,5"

Vorteilhaft für meinen Fahrstil (Tour/Race) ist der ruhige Geradeauslauf - Frauchens 26" ist da deutlich nervöser .

Auf Trails konnte ich bis jetzt auch keinerlei Nachteile ggü. 26" feststellen ...


----------



## mynoxin (2. August 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> für freeride/downhill gibt es jetzt 27,5"/650B.
> 
> allmountain/enduro funktioniert mit 29" ausgezeichnet. fahre ich selber.



Für AM und Enduro keine Frage. Da passt das sicher Super. FR und DH eben nicht. Da wäre 650b das höchste der Gefühle. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## tombrider (6. August 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich bin neulich mit Hookworms halbhohe Treppenstufen hochgefahren. Das sind offiziell 26"-Reifen. Dürften aber mindestens auf 26.5" kommen. Mit "29 Zoll" 2.1er Racing Ralphs hätte ich geschoben.


Der Hookworm ist ca. 60mm hoch, der Laufraddurchmesser kommt damit auf 559+120=679mm. Ergibt eine Laufradgröße von mehr als 26,7 Zoll.


----------



## tombrider (6. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bislang immer, der Hookworm ist der Wurm der sich stets einhakt, wenn sein Weltbild - mal wieder - in Gefahr durch extrapostische Quellen gerät


Im Wesentlichen tut ein Hookworm das auch. Sehr viel besser als man denkt, wenn man ihn noch nicht ausprobiert hat.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (6. August 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Der Hookworm ist ca. 60mm hoch, der Laufraddurchmesser kommt damit auf 559+120=679mm. Ergibt eine Laufradgröße von mehr als 26,7 Zoll.



Genau genommen ergibt das sogar eine Laufradgröße von mehr als 26,73'


----------



## RetroRider (7. August 2014)

26.73" vereint die Vorteile von 26" und 27.5", bei gleichzeitiger Minimierung der Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (7. August 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> 26.73" vereint die Vorteile von 26" und 27.5", bei gleichzeitiger Minimierung der Nachteile.


Und schon würde das Rad neu erfunden!
Retro du älter Werbetexter!


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. August 2014)

Fatbikes sind die Zukunft! Da redet doch keiner mehr über Laufradgrößen, sondern nur noch über Reifen-Volumen!
Ihr denkt einfach alle in viel zu kleinen Kategorien.


----------



## Alpenjupp (7. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> 27,5"/650B bitte. Wir wollen doch keine üblen 29er CC-Knüppler werden, ist es nicht so?





x-rossi schrieb:


> nö, eben nicht. sieht man ja auch an diesem thread: würden die 26er noch weiterhin uneingeschränkt angeboten, würden diese auch nicht aussterben. interessenten und 29er skeptiker gibt es deutlich mehr, als 50%..



Na ja, ich habe ein 26er für's Grobe und einen Crosser zum Knüppeln. Ob ich mir unbedingt ein 29er anschaffen würde, falls das 26er mal gestorben ist, da habe ich so meine Zweifel. Ich bin zwar noch kein 29er gefahren, befürchte jedoch, dass ich für den größten Teil der Strecken (relativ anspruchslos) in unmittelbare Nähe fast genauso gut den Crosser nehmen könnte. Oder liege ich da total daneben?


----------



## dickerbert (7. August 2014)

Es kommt ohnehin immer auf den Komfort an. Was ich mit dem Hardtail fahre, fahre ich auch mit dem Crosser. Nur eben etwas langsamer und bedachter, weil ein Cross-Reifen ohne Federgabel eben weniger verzeiht als ein 2,3" MTB Reifen und 100mm Federweg.
Vom Einsatzgebiet sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede zwischen Crosser, 26er Hardtail und 29er Hardtail.

Nur dass eben zu viele Leute meinen, sie bräuchten unbedingt Federweg um irgendwo runter zu kommen.


----------



## tombrider (7. August 2014)

Ich sehe da einen großen Unterschied! Du kannst mit schmalen 28-Zoll-Reifen mit entsprechend höherem Druck nie den Grip erreichen, den Du mit einem breiten Reifen mit grobem Profil bekommen kannst. Und dieser Grip ist wichtiger als jeder Federweg. Klar, auf festem untergrund kannst Du alles mit einem Crosser fahren. Aber sobald Du in tiefen, weichen Sand kommst, oder in tiefen Schnee, oder in wirklich klebrigen Matsch, ist mit einem Crosser sehr viel früher Schluß als mit einem 26er mit entsprechenden Reifen.


----------



## dickerbert (7. August 2014)

Klar ist das eine komfortabler als das andere. Aber man kommt auch mit dem Crosser irgendwie runter. Die Gefahr zu stürzen ist halt größer, weil der geringere Grip weniger verzeiht.


----------



## Alpenjupp (7. August 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Es kommt ohnehin immer auf den Komfort an. Was ich mit dem Hardtail fahre, fahre ich auch mit dem Crosser. Nur eben etwas langsamer und bedachter, weil ein Cross-Reifen ohne Federgabel eben weniger verzeiht als ein 2,3" MTB Reifen und 100mm Federweg.
> Vom Einsatzgebiet sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede zwischen Crosser, 26er Hardtail und 29er Hardtail.
> 
> Nur dass eben zu viele Leute meinen, sie bräuchten unbedingt Federweg um irgendwo runter zu kommen.




Ahhh! Völlig vergessen zu erwähnen: das 26er ist ein Fully. Und mit dem Crosser fahre ich jetzt nicht unbedingt durch den tiefsten Schmodder oder im tiefsten Schnee durchs Gelände. Dafür ist ja Gott sei Dank und durch wunderbare Art und Weise ein Fully ins Haus gekommen. Den Crosser nehme ich gerne als Trainingsrad auch bei mäßig schlechtem Wetter für die Straße, Wald und Wiese. Da kommt man weiter rum als mit dem Fully und es macht einfach tierisch Bock weil der Hobel leicht ist wie 'ne Feder und abgeht wie ein Zäpfchen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. August 2014)

Da ich Radtechnisch von All Mountain wieder zurück zu CC bin blieb mir bei einen Neukauf nix anderes übrig als einen der 2 großen Laufräder zu wählen. Mit 172m war mir das Scott Spark in 29" überhaupt nix. Ich kam nicht vorwärts und in Kurven bekam ich Zustände. Auf 27,5 dagegen fühlte ich mich gleich wohl.
Und ja man merkt einen Unterschied. Treppen gehen pfluffiger und auf meinen Hometrail merkte ich die Wurzeln und Steine trotz 3cm weniger FW deutlich weniger. Gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2014)

Die 26 zoll "einfach drüber knüppler" werden auch älter und irgendwann landen sie auch bei 29 zoll...nur dann fährt "unsereiner" aus dem gleichen grund schon die neuen 36 zöller 

- und dann schreiben wir über "stirbt 29 zoll aus"...wetten?


----------



## hnx (7. August 2014)

Ist dieses "Sechsundzwanzig Zoll" jetzt eigentlich schon tot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. August 2014)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe ein 26er für's Grobe und einen Crosser zum Knüppeln. Ob ich mir unbedingt ein 29er anschaffen würde, falls das 26er mal gestorben ist, da habe ich so meine Zweifel. Ich bin zwar noch kein 29er gefahren, befürchte jedoch, dass ich für den größten Teil der Strecken (relativ anspruchslos) in unmittelbare Nähe fast genauso gut den Crosser nehmen könnte. Oder liege ich da total daneben?


ich fahre gerne touren. den ganzen tag. ein paar tage am stück. und da habe ich schon einiges bewegt: 26"-race-fully mit "intelligentem" fahrwerk. 26"-starrbike. long-travel-am-26". und nun short-travel-enduro-29er.

spaß gemacht haben nur ... trommelwirbel ... einen kleinen moment noch ... achtung, spannung ... jetzt gleich, augenblick noch ... 

das 26" starrbike ... und das 29er enduro.

also mir jetzt. keine ahnung, was andere anregend finden


----------



## client (9. August 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> .... keine ahnung, was andere anregend finden


Frauen mit 26" "Fahrwerk"


----------



## EmHaTe (12. August 2014)

26" ain't dead..


----------



## Cityracer (15. August 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Fatbikes sind die Zukunft! Da redet doch keiner mehr über Laufradgrößen, sondern nur noch über Reifen-Volumen!



ja, scheint der ganz neue Trend zu sein. auf Schnee udn Sand machen die bestimmt fett Spaß. fahren mW aber auch auf stabiler 559er Felge 



dickerbert schrieb:


> Vom Einsatzgebiet sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede zwischen Crosser, 26er Hardtail und 29er Hardtail.
> 
> Nur dass eben zu viele Leute meinen, sie bräuchten unbedingt Federweg um irgendwo runter zu kommen.



26er HT ohne Federgabel sind aber zumindest ab Werk leider ziemlich dünn gesät. irgendwie auch schon ausgestorben...


----------



## dickerbert (15. August 2014)

Ich meinte auch ganz normale Hardtails mit Federgabel. Meine 100mm Reba sorgt einzig und allein für Komfort. Ich komme mit dem 26" MTB nicht mehr und nicht weniger Wege runter wie mit dem Crosser. Mit dem MTB kann man es halt eher mal laufen lassen, weil Reifen und Gabel Fehler verzeihen. Das war's aber auch schon an Vorteilen.
Will ich Wege fahren, die ich bislang nicht runter komme, muss ich entweder ein richtiges Fully nehmen das grobe Fahrfehler ausgleicht oder an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen.
28" oder 29" helfen mir da wenig....


----------



## schoeppi (22. August 2014)

Bei uns ist 26 Zoll jetzt komplett ausgestorben.

Mein Sohn hats getötet. 

Und dabei gleich jede Menge Vorurteile und Klischees die hier schon 100mal angeführt wurden ad absurdum geführt.

29er sind nicht wendig, 29er bieten keine Vorteile beim Überrollen, 29er werden nur verkauft weil die Konsumenten beeinflusst wurden
usw., usw.

Junior liesst keine Treads, keine Bike Zeitschriften, hat nie von irgendwem irgendwas erklärt bekommen warum 29er besser sind oder
schlechter als 26er oder sonstwas.
Auch das er mit knapp 1,60m zu klein sein soll weiss er nicht, hat ihm auch keiner gesagt.

Er hat eins Probe gefahren und war restlos begeistert, einfach so, nur aufgrund dessen wies fährt.

Und seit Montag hat er eins und fährt damit als hätte er nie auf was anderem gesessen.
Nicht vorwärts kommen, Zustände bekommen in Kurven (Trailbiker82)? Hä? Wieso?

Das Ding ist Killer, Boss-Rad! (O-Ton)


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. August 2014)

Ich waere auch restlos begeistert, wenn mir jemand ein neues MTB kaufen wuerde, völlig egal in welcher Laufradgroesse. Mit der Art Beweisfuehrung solltest du vielleicht den Wachturm verteilen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. August 2014)

...ausserdem bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, daß der Einstzweck des Rades auch eine Rolle spielt.

Was genau macht der Sohnemann denn mit dem Rad?


----------



## schoeppi (22. August 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich waere auch restlos begeistert, wenn mir jemand ein neues MTB kaufen wuerde, völlig egal in welcher Laufradgroesse. Mit der Art Beweisfuehrung solltest du vielleicht den Wachturm verteilen.



Hä?
Lies mal richtig was ich geschrieben habe bevor du dich äusserst.
Er war bereits bei der Probefahrt begeistert, nicht erst nachdem er das Bike bekommen hat.
Ausserdem, wo steht, dass ich ihm das Bike gekauft hätte bzw. wie oder von was es bezahlt wurde?
Damit er das kaufen konnte musste er sich von beiden 26ern trennen und noch an sein Erspartes ran,
so einfach hinstellen war nicht.
Mit Beweisführung hat das auch gar nichts zu tun, mit den Zeugen Jehovas sowieso nicht.

Mit anderen Worten, alles falsch was du da schreibst.

@baumschubser : das mit dem Einsatzzweck stimmt natürlich, hatten wir ja schon oft.
Er fährt Touren und CC, da passt das schon genau hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2014)

Also ich wollte als Kind immer was der Papa hatte; Bohrmaschine, Auto, Bier,....
Und wenn mich jemand gefragt hätte, welches Bier das beste sei, wäre die Antwort Bitburger gewesen.


----------



## nepo (22. August 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Also ich wollte als Kind immer was der Papa hatte; Bohrmaschine, Auto, Bier,....
> Und wenn mich jemand gefragt hätte, welches Bier das beste sei, wäre die Antwort Bitburger gewesen.



Ja! Kommt gut, wenn ein eineinhalbjähriges Kind beim Kita-Ausflug ne Augustinerflasche auf dem Boden liegen sieht, draufzeigt und "Papa!" ruft...

Ich frage mich, was gewesen wäre, hätte er vergleichbare Räder in 26 und 29" Probe gefahren.
Wobei ich sagen muss, ich hatte vorletztes Jahr mein Fatmodul Ant zur Wartung und hatte dann für einen Tag ein Specialized Camber.
Durch weniger Federweg und steileren Lenkwinkel bzw. ganz andere Geometrie hat sich das Camber erstmal deutlich agiler angefühlt. Bzw. kam mir dann beim Abholen mein Ant plötzlich extrem träge vor.
(Trotzdem fahr ich weiter 26" )


----------



## Alpenjupp (22. August 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Also ich wollte als Kind immer was der Papa hatte; Bohrmaschine, Auto, Bier,.....



Ich war schon mit relativ wenig zufrieden: Weiber, Kippen und Alk...


----------



## schoeppi (22. August 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was gewesen wäre, hätte er vergleichbare Räder in 26 und 29" Probe gefahren.



Den Vergleich hatte er ja, zu seinem zur der Zeit aktuellen Rad.
Das mit einem anderen 26er zu vergleichen hätte nun gar keinen Sinn gemacht,
war es doch genau das richtige für ihn.
Als 26er jedenfalls.


----------



## RetroRider (22. August 2014)

In Deutschland gilt, daß größere Räder auf der Straße schneller sind, während kleinere Räder besser über Hindernisse rollen.
In den USA gilt, daß größere Räder besser über Hindernisse rollen, während auf der Straße die Radgröße völlig egal ist.
Daß Letzteres der Wirklichkeit entspricht, kann nur ein unbeabsichtigter, kurioser Zufall sein...


----------



## Laidt (22. August 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> In Deutschland gilt, daß größere Räder auf der Straße schneller sind, während kleinere Räder besser über Hindernisse rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. August 2014)

Ich habe auch ein neues Bike und muss sagen, es fährt viel besser als das alte, ist ja auch neu. Es fährt besser den Berg hoch, hat ja auch mehr Gänge und eine kleinere Entfaltung im 1. Gang. Ich vermisse die Absenkbarkeit der Gabel, die das alte Bike hat, überhaupt nicht und kann trotzdem steile Rampen hoch fahren. Es fährt besser den Berg runter, hat ja auch mehr Federweg als das alte Bike, aber es hat die gleiche altmodische Laufradgröße wie das alte Bike und sogar die gleichen 26" Reifen drauf, fährt aber viel besser.

Vielleicht liegts ja auch nicht an der Laufradgröße, sondern einfach nur am neuen Bike, das eine besser angepasste Geometrie hat.


----------



## schoeppi (22. August 2014)

@Speedskater : das kann schon gut sein, dass das bei dir so ist.
Gott sein Dank, hätte ja auch sonst keinen Sinn gemacht, das neue Bike.


----------



## schoeppi (22. August 2014)

@Speedskater : das kann schon gut sein, dass das bei dir so ist.
Gott sein Dank, hätte ja auch sonst keinen Sinn gemacht, das neue Bike.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nicht vorwärts kommen, Zustände bekommen in Kurven (Trailbiker82)? Hä? Wieso?
> 
> Das Ding ist Killer, Boss-Rad! (O-Ton)



Und was willst du jetzt von mir?
So wie du drauf bist, hast dein Sohn angedroht ihn ins Kinderheim zu verbannen wenn er es sich wagt auf ein 26er zu setzen.
Ich fahr mein Spark in 27,5 es fährt sich in allen Lebenslagen super und ist genau das richtige Bike für mich.

Jaaa ich weis das geht in deiner Welt nicht, da läuft nur 29". Und Nino Schurter dopt weil anders ist das ja nicht zu erklären das er auf 650B gewinnt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nicht vorwärts kommen, Zustände bekommen in Kurven (Trailbiker82)? Hä? Wieso?
> 
> Das Ding ist Killer, Boss-Rad! (O-Ton)



Und was willst du jetzt von mir?
So wie du drauf bist, hast dein Sohn angedroht ihn ins Kinderheim zu verbannen wenn er es sich wagt auf ein 26er zu setzen.
Ich fahr mein Spark in 27,5 es fährt sich in allen Lebenslagen super und ist genau das richtige Bike für mich.

Jaaa ich weis das geht in deiner Welt nicht, da läuft nur 29". Und Nino Schurter dopt weil anders ist das ja nicht zu erklären das er auf 650B gewinnt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2014)

Geo is key...egal welche Laufradgröße!
Wenn schlechte Geometrien aussterben, dann bitte ausdrücklich JA. Wer hier nur seinen Driss gegen andere Laufradgrößen abgibt, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.......schönes Restleben noch, sag ich dazu mal 

Könnte man sich auf Leben und Leben lassen einigen? Mein 29er ist auf Trailtouren bislang immer auf 27,5 Zoll geschätzt worden  mag auch am eher kompakten Rahmen liegen...who cares....ride on


----------



## EinsRakete (22. August 2014)

26"

29" 

650B 

Alles in diesem Thread 


Ich schaue hier immer wieder gern rein!


----------



## DerandereJan (22. August 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Kommt gut, wenn ein eineinhalbjähriges Kind beim Kita-Ausflug ne Augustinerflasche auf dem Boden liegen sieht, draufzeigt und "Papa!" ruft...


----------



## RetroRider (22. August 2014)

Also eigentlich habe ich mit High-End und Leichtbau Nix am Hut, aber aus meiner ErFahrung heraus würde ich mal schätzen, daß ein auf Leichtbau getrimmtes 26er-Hardtail mit wenig Federweg und leichten, schmalen Reifen sinnvoller wäre als das Gleiche mit großen Trekking-Rädern.
Genau dieses hochpreisige 26er-Marktsegment ist aber planwirtschaftlich abgeschafft worden.


----------



## schoeppi (23. August 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Und was willst du jetzt von mir?
> So wie du drauf bist, hast dein Sohn angedroht ihn ins Kinderheim zu verbannen wenn er es sich wagt auf ein 26er zu setzen.
> Ich fahr mein Spark in 27,5 es fährt sich in allen Lebenslagen super und ist genau das richtige Bike für mich.
> 
> Jaaa ich weis das geht in deiner Welt nicht, da läuft nur 29". Und Nino Schurter dopt weil anders ist das ja nicht zu erklären das er auf 650B gewinnt.



Ich will gar nix von dir und das war auch kein Angriff bzw. sollte keiner sein.
Du warst nur gerade ein schönes Beispiel.
Und das ein Spark ein Superbike ist weiss ich auch, egal ob in 26, 27.5 oder 29 Zoll.

Ich hab ihm gar nix angedroht und schon gar nicht hab ich ihn in Richtung 29er beeinflusst, im Gegenteil.
Mir war das überhaupt nicht geheuer, die Idee von ihm.
ICH lese hier und lese Bikezeitschriften und beschäftige mich damit und war deshalb der Ansicht es sei eben
gerade nicht das Richtige für ihn.
Aus den üblichen Gründen.

Er aber tut nichts von alle dem, hat sich einfach nur drauf gesetzt und sein Gefühl entscheiden lassen.
Und das war mehr als eindeutig, völlig unbeeinflusst von irgendwelchen Werten, Meinungen usw.
Als ich dann vorgeschlagen hatte alternativ vielleicht ein 27.5er nochmal anzuschauen wollte er davon genau
gar nichts wissen. 29er und Punkt.

Nur das wollte ich eigentlich mit der Story sagen.
Alle Argumente, pro und contras für die verschiedenen Masse sind an sich nichts Wert wenn man mit
der Einstellung eines Kindes an sowas rangeht.
Vielleicht ist genau das der richtige Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. August 2014)

Dann hab ich wohl überreagiert, Entschuldigung dafür.
Kam aber sehr komisch rüber dein Text in Verbindung mit mir


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. August 2014)

Wenn er nix anderes wie 29" gefahren hat kann er ja auch nix anderes Wie begeistert sein.

Wenn er jetzt alle Größen probiert hätte und dann immer noch vom 29er überzeugt wäre aber wenn er es nicht probiert ....

naja so kann mann sich alles schön reden.


----------



## dickerbert (23. August 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm gar nix angedroht und schon gar nicht hab ich ihn in Richtung 29er beeinflusst, im Gegenteil.
> Mir war das überhaupt nicht geheuer, die Idee von ihm.
> ICH lese hier und lese Bikezeitschriften und beschäftige mich damit und war deshalb der Ansicht es sei eben
> gerade nicht das Richtige für ihn.
> Aus den üblichen Gründen.


Andere Theorie: Er nimmt dich nicht für voll und macht immer das Gegenteil von dem was du sagst!   (man beachte die Smileys!!)


----------



## Sentilo (23. August 2014)

@ Schoeppi, ist bei uns genauso, seit der Filius Mamas 29er gefahren ist, schaut er sein 26er nicht mehr an.


----------



## schoeppi (23. August 2014)

@Pizzaplanet : aber hat bzw. hatte doch 26er, nur 27.5 hat er nicht probiert.
Das ist ja nicht sein erstes Bike so das er keinen Vergleich hätte.


----------



## hnx (23. August 2014)

650b wäre halt die Größe gewesen, wo man wirklich hätte sagen können, ob ihm das 29er taugt, da es ja kaum mehr aktuelle Geometrien bei 26ern (MY14+) gibt. Da ihm das 29er aber massig Spaß macht, alles richtig gemacht, lass ihn aber bloss nicht ein 650b testen, es hat ja die Vorteile von 26 und 29 Zoll vereint.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. August 2014)

ein neues Bike/Auto ist immer was besseres. Gerade bei Kindern und Jugendlichen.
Deshalb hätte er zumindest mal ein neues 27.5er probieren sollen.
Wenn man keinen Vergleich hat dann kann man nicht sagen was einem besser gefällt.

Ich fahre auch noch 26er, würde bei nem Neukauf aber auch alles nochmal testen bevor ich mich entscheide. Auch wenn ich jetzt sage das ich 29er nur im hardtail fahren würde würde ich trotzdem ein 29er fully testen wenn ein neues fully ansteht.


----------



## schoeppi (23. August 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ein neues Bike/Auto ist immer was besseres. Gerade bei Kindern und Jugendlichen.
> Deshalb hätte er zumindest mal ein neues 27.5er probieren sollen.
> Wenn man keinen Vergleich hat dann kann man nicht sagen was einem besser gefällt.



Meine Worte.
Aber kein Chance, Verweigerungshaltung. Kids halt.

Ob er sich damit wirklich einen gefallen getan hat werden wir erst in der nächsten Saison sehen wenn
die Technik-Parcours zu fahren sind beim Hessen-Cup.
Das Teil ist halt groß bzw. lang und die Kurven sind eng, sehr eng.
Nachdem was ich bisher gesehen habe wie er es händelt sieht das aber gut aus,
scheint so als hätte ers im Griff.
Schaun wir mal.

Diese Saison steht nur noch ein CC-Rennen an, da ists ganz sicher kein Nachteil.


----------



## vice-president (23. August 2014)

Nun lasst dem "armen" Jungen doch sein neues Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (8. September 2014)

Die Geier kreisen nicht nur, sondern haben bis auf den kleinsten Lacksplitter alles vom 26er abgefieselt. Das ist nicht nur tot, sondern am tötesten. So steht's sinngemäß im Editorial und Messerückblick der neuen bike. Nur noch Sammler und Kinder wüssten mit der Größe was anzufangen. Einen Vorteil des Artensterbens sieht die Bravo allerdings: Die Preise auf der 26er Resterampe sind im Sturzflug.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. September 2014)

Mir isses relativ egal. Was mich daran hindert, einen meiner vorhandenen LRSe ans neue Rad zu schrauben, ist nicht die Laufradgröße, sondern die fehlende Umrüstbarkeit der Naben. Ich trage also als Roadkill die Reifenspuren von QR15 im Gesicht. (;
Dass die Räder jetzt größer sind - schaden wird's nicht. Etwas mehr Wendigkeit und etwas geringeres Gewicht gegen etwas besseres Überrollverhalten und Spurtreue getauscht, taugt mir.


----------



## schoeppi (8. September 2014)

Jeder der behauptet 29er seien nicht wendig hat offenbar das falsche Bike probiert.
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt eines das in dem Punkt alle 26er die ich je besass überflügelt.
Ich bin noch nie so leichtfüssig und dennoch stabil enge Trails runter gefahren.
26er Massstab und anderem: Scott Genius, Giant Trance.

Das Argument zieht in jedem Falle nicht mehr pro 26 Zoll.


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Jeder der behauptet 29er seien nicht wendig hat offenbar das falsche Bike probiert.
> Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt eines das in dem Punkt alle 26er die ich je besass überflügelt.
> Ich bin noch nie so leichtfüssig und dennoch stabil enge Trails runter gefahren.
> 26er Massstab und anderem: Scott Genius, Giant Trance.
> ...


Ja 

 schoeppi 

, wissen wir 

, du hast es ja schon gefühlte 162 Mal 

 gepostet


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. September 2014)

Die Groesse des Fehlkaufes korreliert halt mit dem Rechtfertigungsdruck


----------



## schoeppi (8. September 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Die Groesse des Fehlkaufes korreliert halt mit dem Rechtfertigungsdruck



Hä? Was fürn Fehlkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (8. September 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Die Groesse des Fehlkaufes korreliert halt mit dem Rechtfertigungsdruck


Und mir der Laufradgröße


----------



## Edged (8. September 2014)

Gestern auf einer Radsportveranstaltung für Breitensportler:
Erstaunlich viele drahtige Kerle mit großen Laufrädern. Die waren richtig schnell bergauf. Tolles Preßwurstoutfit hatten die auch.
Bergab war ich auf ruppigen Passagen allerdings mit 26" und 2,4er Reifen deutlich entspannter und mitunter schneller als die wiederum mit ihrem geringen Federweg. In schlammigen Spitzkehren sowieso.
Fahrer von 26" Racebikes sahen durchweg weniger trainiert aus als die sportiven 29ers. Schneller als ich waren se trotzdem.

Denke, dass die Bravos zum Systemwechsel volle Arbeit geleistet haben. Wer will als engagierter Sportler schon als rückständig gelten.
Als Hobbyfahrer taugen mir meine 26"er noch lange. Die fahren doch auch.


----------



## R.C. (8. September 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Breitensportler



Die heissen Fatbiker!


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Fox bringt jetzt endlich eine preisvernünftige Gabel für mein 26" Hardtail.
 Dazu kommt noch eine neue Magura MT2, die schon an meinem 2006er Giant Trance hervorragende Arbeit leistet.
Somit ist das Bike für die nächsten Jahre perfekt ausgerüstet und wenn die Ursache für die günstige Gabel der Trend 29er ist, so bin ich dafür dankbar.
Mein nächstes Bike wird ein Strassenrenner mit MTB Geo und schicker Form.
 Der Frust oder Staun-Effekt wird dann zwar bei den reinen Rennradlern  nicht mehr so dolle sein, als wenn ich sie mit meinem 26" Hardtail überhole, dafür werde ich dann schön mit einem 40er Schnitt  noch mehr Rennradler verblasen.
40km/h  ist auf Dauer mit meinem 26" doch etwas zermürbend, ich fahre ja aus Spass an der Freude.
Und fahren in einer Rennrad-Truppe macht schon Spass.
Also: Dank an die Trend-Hype um die 29er und jeden, der das pusht.


----------



## MrMapei (9. September 2014)

Du fährst mit dem MTB einer 40er Schnitt ?
Respekt


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Nee, nur in der Spitze, halte ich nicht lange aus.
Mit dem 28er  Tourer aber  kein Problem,  Straßenbereifung, um die zwölf Kilo.
Das wird ein Spass mit dem neuen Urban-Bike!


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Du fährst mit dem MTB einer 40er Schnitt ?
> Respekt



TdF-Gewinner.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Ha, selten so gelacht.
Höchstens RTF- Jedermann-Niveau.


----------



## schoeppi (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Der Frust oder Staun-Effekt wird dann zwar bei den reinen Rennradlern  nicht mehr so dolle sein, als wenn ich sie mit meinem 26" Hardtail überhole, dafür werde ich dann schön mit einem 40er Schnitt  noch mehr Rennradler verblasen.



Glückwunsch!


Da bist du vermutlich der einzige Nicht-Pro in ganz Deutschland der das schafft.

Alle anderen haben nämlich genau gar keine Chance auf nem MTB einem RR über längere Zeit zu folgen oder
gar zu verblasen, egal ob mit 26 oder 29 Zoll.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Fa


schoeppi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> 
> Da bist du vermutlich der einzige Nicht-Pro in ganz Deutschland der das schafft.
> ...


Falls du noch nie eine RTF mitgefahren bist: 
Wenn man Glück hat, findet man eine Gruppe, die ein ähnliches Tempo fährt. Diese ist dann sehr hilfreich, wenn man auf fetten Bundesstraßen in einer großen Gruppe mitfährt, da kann ich locker 35 km/h mitrollen, der Windschatten macht`s.
Wenn es dann in kleinere Wege geht, vielleicht noch mit "Steinchen !!!!!" , kann das Tempo auf 30 runtergehen und dann kann jeder, der nur etwas trainiert ist, locker mithalten. Oder überholen.
Wenn sich das jemand nicht vorstellen kann, ist mir das egal. Ich fahre trotzdem so weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> ... dafür werde ich dann schön mit einem 40er Schnitt...





To.S. schrieb:


> Nee, nur in der Spitze, halte ich nicht lange aus.!


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Selber.
Lies den Text aufmerksam.


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

Hauptsache kein Angeber.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Ach, alles was über deine scheinbar beschränkte Vorstellungskraft hinausgeht, ist Angeberei?


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> dafür werde ich dann schön mit einem 40er Schnitt  noch mehr Rennradler verblasen.



Rennrad-Killer ist zurueck?


----------



## MrMapei (9. September 2014)

Warum glaubt ihr ihm eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Wer war das denn?
Kenn ich nicht, außerdem ist es nicht mein Ziel , schneller als RR zu sein, sondern ist nur so ein Nebeneffekt. Auch mit meinem Urbanbike werde ich mehr als tausend Schnellere vor mir haben oder die mich überholen.
Na und, es gibt immer einen Schnelleren.


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Warum glaubt ihr ihm eigentlich nicht?



Weil es nur ein Original(TM) geben kann: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lupine-piko-750.535486/page-10#post-9097829


----------



## EinsRakete (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Wer war das denn?
> Kenn ich nicht, außerdem ist es nicht mein Ziel , schneller als RR zu sein, sondern ist nur so ein Nebeneffekt. Auch mit meinem Urbanbike werde ich mehr als tausend Schnellere vor mir haben oder die mich überholen.
> Na und, es gibt immer einen Schnelleren.




Kann nicht mein Anspruch sein, dass es einen schnelleren gibt als mich.
Ergo ich bin schneller, als du!
Und der Zweite ist der erste Verlierer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Nu,
danke für link. 
Wie gesagt, ich habe nicht das Ziel, mit einem MTB unbedingt schneller als RR sein zu müssen. Also würde ich mir auch nie so ein Bike aufbauen.
Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Kann nicht mein Anspruch sein, dass es einen schnelleren gibt als mich.
> Ergo ich bin schneller, als du!
> Und der Zweite ist der erste Verlierer.


Du bist auch oft genug nur der Zweite. 
Nur dir macht es etwas aus.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Warum glaubt ihr ihm eigentlich nicht?


Macht doch nix!!!


----------



## schoeppi (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Wenn man Glück hat, findet man eine Gruppe, die ein ähnliches Tempo fährt. Diese ist dann sehr hilfreich, wenn man auf fetten Bundesstraßen in einer großen Gruppe mitfährt, da kann ich locker 35 km/h mitrollen, der Windschatten macht`s.
> Wenn es dann in kleinere Wege geht, vielleicht noch mit "Steinchen !!!!!" , kann das Tempo auf 30 runtergehen und dann kann jeder, der nur etwas trainiert ist, locker mithalten. Oder überholen.



Ich hab schon Marathon-Erprobte Mountainbiker erlebt die genau das versucht haben und dabei den Heldentod gestorben sind.
Um sowas auf einer mittleren RTF-Distanz von, sagen wir mal 80km, durchzuhalten musst du schon deutlich mehr als
nur "etwas trainiert" sein. Vor allem wenn dann noch Berge dazu kommen und bergab das Tempo auf 70+ hoch geht.
Aber gut, kann ja sein das DU das schaffst.


----------



## EinsRakete (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Du bist auch oft genug nur der Zweite.
> Nur dir macht es etwas aus.



Ich mache nachher einen Termin mit deiner Assistentin aus, freue mich schon drauf wieder auf der Couch zu liegen.


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

Vielleicht erklärt Ihm mal einer den Unterschied zwischen Durchschnitts- und Spitzengeschwindigkeit.

PS: Möglicht keiner der sich in RR-Foren rumtreibt, weil die haben da meistens selber so ihre Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Ich kann nur darüber berichten, was ich selber gefahren bin.
Bei unserer Frühjahrs-RTF meinte ein junger Amateur-RR über mich: "Gebt dem ja kein Rennrad!"
Aber ich bin zu alt für solche Spielchen...


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Aber ich bin zu alt für solche Spielchen...



Für hohle Sprüche aber anscheinend nicht...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Keine Argumente mehr?


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ich mache nachher einen Termin mit deiner Assistentin aus, freue mich schon drauf wieder auf der Couch zu liegen.


Einer, der nicht verlieren kann, kommt bei der nicht auf die Couch.
Geh lieber trainieren.


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Keine Argumente mehr?



Mit Argumenten ist man gegen hohle Sprüche machtlos.

Ich geh mal biken, vielleicht kann ich dann in einigen Jahren wenigstens über'n Kilometer dein Hinterrad halten...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Mit Argumenten ist man gegen hohle Sprüche machtlos.
> 
> Ich geh mal biken, vielleicht kann ich dann in einigen Jahren wenigstens über'n Kilometer dein Hinterrad halten...


Gute Idee, mache ich auch gleich, würde mich freuen Dich zu treffen!


----------



## EinsRakete (9. September 2014)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Mit Argumenten ist man gegen hohle Sprüche machtlos.
> 
> Ich geh mal biken, vielleicht kann ich dann in einigen Jahren wenigstens über'n Kilometer dein Hinterrad halten...



Auf 26" oder 29" ?
Aber sei dir gewiss, ich feuer dich an!


----------



## EinsRakete (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Ich kann nur darüber berichten, was ich selber gefahren bin.
> Bei unserer Frühjahrs-RTF meinte ein junger Amateur-RR über mich: "Gebt dem ja kein Rennrad!"
> Aber ich bin zu alt für solche Spielchen...



Wieso machst die immer kaputt? Ich finde die Selbsteinschätzung einiger Leute hier klasse. 

Es geht in diesem Thread hier übrigens um 26" und das aussterben dieser Art, ob sie unter Naturschutz gestellt werden sollte.

Sporadisch geht es denn auch über die Gummimischung und Reifenbreite, aber doch nicht ob man Rennrad oder ähnliches fährt.


----------



## Sauron1977 (9. September 2014)

Hach wie Geil! Hab das Thema hier eben erst entdeckt. Endlich mal wieder ein Thread wo nur dumm gelabert und wüst beschimpft wird. Ich hol mir jetzt erst mal nen Kaffee und dann schau ich mir das weiter an.


----------



## acris (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> ... 40er Schnitt ...


Reden wir hier von bergab oder in der Ebene? Laut Leistungsrechner auf Kreuzotter.de müsste ich im Mittel rund 500 Watt treten für einen solchen Schnitt. (Slicks, kein Wind, MTB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Nu, jetzt iss ja wohl genug.
Aber noch mal zur Info:
Ziemlich flaches Terrain.
Schnitt mit dem MTB 26" Hardtail auf 100km und 130km  so um die 27 km/h, bei 75km 30 km/h,  Pulk 35km/h, mit Power vorne weg in der Spitze für kurze Zeit 32km/h.
Starrgabel, Speedhub, Reifen hinten 2.1er Smart Sam, vorne 2.1er Maxxis larsen.


----------



## schoeppi (9. September 2014)

Ich hab auch Zahlen.

Ihr kennt Strava nehme ich an?

3,1km lange Asphalt-Strecke, 5 Hm, Segment.

Der gleiche Fahrer unter annähernd gleichen Bedingungen, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten, persönliche Bestwerte:

41,8km/h RR
34,9km/h MTB, schmale Semislicks

Der absolute Bestwert (von 68 gelisteten Fahrern) liegt bei 45,9 Km/h, Triathlet auf einer Zeitfahrmaschine.

@To.S.  : wenn du den knacken willst, ich sag dir gerne wo das ist.


----------



## dickerbert (9. September 2014)

Wer kennt das nicht? Da macht man sich auf, eine gemütliche Runde Grundlagenausdauer zu treten, hat bereits 80km in den Beinen und dann kommt so ein Angeber auf dem Weg zum Bäcker vorbei und fühlt sich wie der Held im Erdbeerfeld, wenn er einen RR-Fahrer überholt.
Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Da dürfte ich 15 gewesen sein und mein Penis kurzzeitig 30cm lang


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. September 2014)

...


----------



## -MEGADETH- (9. September 2014)




----------



## 4mate (9. September 2014)

Es ist mal wieder soweit


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> 
> Da bist du vermutlich der einzige Nicht-Pro in ganz Deutschland der das schafft.
> ...



Mal wieder ein Beitrag vom Spezialisten für unfundierte  Aussagen. Ein RR fährt doch nicht von selber sondern nur so schnell wie derjenige tritt der oben sitzt und wenn der kein Schmalz in den Haxen hat dann verblas ich den auch auf dem MTB...


----------



## EinsRakete (9. September 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Wer kennt das nicht? Da macht man sich auf, eine gemütliche Runde Grundlagenausdauer zu treten, hat bereits 80km in den Beinen und dann kommt so ein Angeber auf dem Weg zum Bäcker vorbei und fühlt sich wie der Held im Erdbeerfeld, wenn er einen RR-Fahrer überholt.
> Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Da dürfte ich 15 gewesen sein und mein Penis kurzzeitig 30cm lang



Japp und besonsders schlimm ist es, wenn dieses Surren näher kommt.
Der Schaum zwischen den Zähnen steigt, das Blut in den Adern kocht, man fast auf die Straße kotzt und trotzdem in den Wiegentritt geht.
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund dann zieht Oma auf ihrem E-Bike vorbei und man hat keine Kraft mehr für wüste Beschimpfungen auf seinem alten 26" Hobel, weil der Schnitt doch gerade nicht passt.


----------



## MrMapei (9. September 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> ... dann zieht Oma auf ihrem E-Bike vorbei und man hat keine Kraft mehr für wüste Beschimpfungen auf seinem alten 26" Hobel, weil der Schnitt doch gerade nicht passt.


Das Problem ist ja bald gelöst, wenn 26 Zoll ausgestorben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (9. September 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja bald gelöst, wenn 26 Zoll ausgestorben ist


ist es schon. komm grad von der insel. auf den neuen zollstöcken gibt es schon keine 26 mehr. das maß wurde komplett ausradiert.
die alten zollstöcke verbrennen sie in riesigen haufen und tanzen jubelnd drum herum.
der thread kann zu.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. September 2014)

Ich hab den Tag auch zwei Rennradler überholt. Beide waren so zw 60 und 70 Jahre alt.
Bin ich da trotzdem cool und extrem fit?


----------



## schoeppi (9. September 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ein RR fährt doch nicht von selber sondern nur so schnell wie derjenige tritt der oben sitzt und wenn der kein Schmalz in den Haxen hat dann verblas ich den auch auf dem MTB...



Mal wieder ein Beitrag vom Spezialisten für unfundierte Aussagen.
Oder besser, völlig unnsinnige/unnütze Aussagen.

Lies mal welche Geschwindigkeiten To.S. angeblich so fährt, vielleicht verstehst du es dann.

@Trialbiker82 : Ja, eigentlich schon!
Es gibt nämlich ne ganze Menge ältere Herrschaften dieser Altersklasse die Power haben ohne Ende!
Sind häufig Rentner und haben jede Menge Zeit zum biken und nutzen diese auch.
Da kann unsereins schon mal ganz schön in Probleme geraten wenn man auf die Sorte trifft.


----------



## EinsRakete (9. September 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Tag auch zwei Rennradler überholt. Beide waren so zw 60 und 70 Jahre alt.
> Bin ich da trotzdem cool und extrem fit?


Kein Respekt vor dem Alter. TSE


----------



## Deleted 92748 (9. September 2014)

Ich täusche beim überholtwerden immer einen Defekt vor.

Mit dem neuen Tacho fahre ich oft einen 48-50er Schnitt.
Hab den Magnet vom alten Tacho einfach drangelassen und den neuen montiert.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (9. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Beitrag vom Spezialisten für unfundierte Aussagen.
> Oder besser, völlig unnsinnige/unnütze Aussagen. *Könnte glatt von mir sein!*



Habe es mal korriktiriert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> ...
> Mein nächstes Bike wird ein Strassenrenner mit MTB Geo und schicker Form.
> Der Frust oder Staun-Effekt wird dann zwar bei den reinen Rennradlern  nicht mehr so dolle sein, als wenn ich sie mit meinem 26" Hardtail überhole, dafür werde ich dann schön mit einem 40er Schnitt  noch mehr Rennradler verblasen.
> ...


Noch mehr??


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Tag auch zwei Rennradler überholt. Beide waren so zw 60 und 70 Jahre alt.
> Bin ich da trotzdem cool und extrem fit?





schoeppi schrieb:


> @Trialbiker82 : Ja, eigentlich schon!
> Es gibt nämlich ne ganze Menge ältere Herrschaften dieser Altersklasse die Power haben ohne Ende!
> Sind häufig Rentner und haben jede Menge Zeit zum biken und nutzen diese auch.
> Da kann unsereins schon mal ganz schön in Probleme geraten wenn man auf die Sorte trifft.




OMG! Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei mir ums Eck wohnt ein mehrmaliger Senioren-Weltmeister.
Viel "Spaß" beim hinterher radeln...


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

So, habe mir mal in basecamp die Daten der Runden angeschaut.
Wer will, dem kann ich die Tracks und Fahrtdaten zuschicken.
Einfach eine PN an mich.


----------



## RetroRider (9. September 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Die Groesse des Fehlkaufes korreliert halt mit dem Rechtfertigungsdruck


Vielleicht hat der schoeppi wirklich ein Rad erwischt, daß sehr gut zu ihm passt. Soll ja vorkommen.
Und daß man einen Aspekt (z.B. Laufradgröße) für entscheidend hält und andere Aspekte ignoriert, ist leider auch normal. Gewichtungsfehler sind eine Seuche. Detailwissen liegt als Ersatz für Grundlagenwissen voll im Trend. (Anders hätten z.B. auch die vielen Wirtschaftskrisen nicht produziert werden können)


----------



## -MEGADETH- (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> So, habe mir mal in basecamp die Daten der Runden angeschaut.
> Wer will, dem kann ich die Tracks und Fahrtdaten zuschicken.
> Einfach eine PN an mich.



Wieso PN?

*ÖFFENTLICH!*

Bitte keine Logenarbeit!


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. September 2014)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Ich geh mal biken, vielleicht kann ich dann in einigen Jahren wenigstens über'n Kilometer dein Hinterrad halten...





To.S. schrieb:


> Gute Idee, mache ich auch gleich, würde mich freuen Dich zu treffen!


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Ich stelle persönliche Daten nicht öffentlich in`s Netz.


----------



## acris (9. September 2014)

Screenshot mit Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, Distanz und Höhenmeter reicht. Musst ja hier keinen Striptease machen.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (9. September 2014)

Na, dann mal ein Ausschnitt.
Dies ist mein letzter Beitrag hier, hat auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (9. September 2014)

Danke.

Bitte jezt als Balkendiagramm und Pie-Chart darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (9. September 2014)

Faszinierend, wieviel Brimborium manche so um ihre Touren / Leistungen machen.
Ich bike ja nur, um abzuschalten und bin froh, daß ich dafür weder Diagramme noch anderes  Zeuch brauche...


----------



## vice-president (9. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Na, dann mal ein Ausschnitt.
> Dies ist mein letzter Beitrag hier, hat auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


Toll, ca. 2min über 30km/h. Das wird aber kein 40er Schnitt.


----------



## x-rossi (9. September 2014)

2 minuten lang 34 km/h gefahren - wow!


----------



## Wayne_ (9. September 2014)




----------



## fone (10. September 2014)

schade, dass es kein internet gab, als ich noch mit dem fahrrad zur schule gefahren bin, laut tacho sind wir da auch mal voll schnell gefahren. OVER 9... ähh... 35!


----------



## EinsRakete (10. September 2014)

fone schrieb:


> schade, dass es kein internet gab, als ich noch mit dem fahrrad zur schule gefahren bin, laut tacho sind wir da auch mal voll schnell gefahren. OVER 9... ähh... 35!




Du Rambo!


----------



## fone (10. September 2014)

ach, das sagst du doch nur so...


----------



## crack_MC (10. September 2014)

...zurück zum Thema...26" war der wohl größte und am längsten am Markt befindliche Irrtum "von der ganzen Welt"...


----------



## client (10. September 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Ja! Kommt gut, wenn ein eineinhalbjähriges Kind beim Kita-Ausflug ne Augustinerflasche auf dem Boden liegen sieht, draufzeigt und "Papa!" ruft...


Kommt wirklich gut, wenn ein eineinhalbjähriges Kind in die Kita muß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (10. September 2014)

Wasn Glück dass ich meine Vorräte an Mikrowellenpopcorn heute aufgefüllt habe


----------



## 4mate (10. September 2014)

client schrieb:


> Kommt wirklich gut, wenn ein eineinhalbjähriges Kind in die Kita muß!


Das heißt: Darf. 

Heute im Fernsehen:
KiTa-Plätze für Kinder von 0-6 Jahren
werden zügig und zahlreich geschaffen


----------



## EinsRakete (10. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Das heißt: Darf.
> 
> Heute im Fernsehen:
> KiTa-Plätze für Kinder von 0-6 Jahren
> werden zügig und zahlreich geschaffen




Hui perfekt! 
Sollen an die Fahrradständer denken für 12-16" Bikes und natürlich auch für Reifenbreiten größer 1,9


----------



## client (10. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Das heißt: Darf.
> 
> Heute im Fernsehen:
> KiTa-Plätze für Kinder von 0-6 Jahren
> werden zügig und zahlreich geschaffen


Dann können die Neuzeit-Mami`s vermutlich bald auch direkt in der Kita entbinden, und zur Einschulung in die Ganztagsschule wird das Kind dann kurz "umgelagert".
Zum Mini gehört halt auch ein Kind oder eigentlich nur der Kindersitz. Mit Kindersitz darf die Dame auch vom Frauenparkplatz auf den Elternparkplatz wechseln, was die "Abstellschneise" gigantisch verbreitert und damit die Chancen auf das bauwerkkontaktlose Einparken erheblich verbessert. Schon deshalb ist die Kita unverzichtbar, denn so ein schreiendes Etwas lenkt ja viel mehr vom Fahren ab, als die Smartphonenutzung bei Tempo 200.
Vermutlich sterben deshalb zuerst die Kinder aus und dann erst die "26" Bikes.

Aber jetzt war es von meiner Seite aus genug OT.
Vorsorglich schreibe ich auch dieses Wort: Ironie!


----------



## nepo (10. September 2014)

Frauen an den Herd!

Kleiner Surftipp:
http://pierrevogelde.blogspot.de


----------



## Deleted 92748 (10. September 2014)

26" ist sowas von tot.
Unfahrbar, unstylisch.

Ich kaufe das alte Geraffel auf, damit ihr euch bezüglich der Entsorgung keine Gedanken machen müsst.
Kilogrammpreis bei höherpreisigen Marken bis zu 3€, je nach Zustand.
Ey man, das ist mehr als beim Schrotti d.V.

Oder wollt ihr an der Eisdiele wieder und wieder hören, wie die Kollegen mit den coolen 27,5" und 29" Bikes über euch ablästern, euch dissen, haten und flamen nur wegen der ähem Retrobikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (11. September 2014)

To.S. schrieb:


> Nu, jetzt iss ja wohl genug.
> Aber noch mal zur Info:
> Ziemlich flaches Terrain.
> Schnitt mit dem MTB 26" Hardtail auf 100km und 130km  so um die 27 km/h, bei 75km 30 km/h,  Pulk 35km/h, mit Power vorne weg in der Spitze für kurze Zeit 32km/h.
> Starrgabel, Speedhub, Reifen hinten 2.1er Smart Sam, vorne 2.1er Maxxis larsen.



Das kann gut hinkommen, wenn dein Trainingsrevier wie auf deiner Graphik Werne, Ahlen usw. ist.
Ist ja sehr flach dort. Die Zahlen sind mMn realistisch für die hM-Zahl im Minimalstbereich.
Bei Touren, bei denen p. 100km um die 1500-2000hM anfallen, sieht das Ganze schon anders aus.

Aus Interesse habe ich mir die letzten beiden meiner Feierabendtouren (einmal RR, einmal MTB) angeschaut; RR: 60,7km und 830hM und MTB: 41,6km und 743hM). Da sind solche Schnitte nur schwer zu erzielen.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. September 2014)

hier noch mein Beitrag zur Reifengröße:


----------



## Alpenjupp (11. September 2014)

Meine Fresse! Ich möchte mal sehen wie der mit'm Fully fährt...


----------



## nepo (11. September 2014)




----------



## Alpenjupp (11. September 2014)

Habichletztensauchversucht, hatnichganzgeklappt...


----------



## Cityracer (12. September 2014)

fone schrieb:


> schade, dass es kein internet gab, als ich noch mit dem fahrrad zur schule gefahren bin, laut tacho sind wir da auch mal voll schnell gefahren. OVER 9... ähh... 35!



hehe, war hatten damals alle am Bonanza-Rad nen Tacho. mit 50-60 km/h die Piste runter, dann abgelegt, herrlich...


(meine Güte, frage mich gerade, wie haben wir damals eigentlich alle ohne Helm überlebt?)


----------



## EinsRakete (12. September 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Faszinierend, wieviel Brimborium manche so um ihre Touren / Leistungen machen.
> Ich bike ja nur, um abzuschalten und bin froh, daß ich dafür weder Diagramme noch anderes  Zeuch brauche...




Dann weißt du doch gar nicht, wieviel du abgeschaltet hast.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. September 2014)

26 ist Tod.
Thread zu.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (12. September 2014)

tot? tod? 
menno, ich hab noch zwei dieser unfahrbarbaren Dinger im Fuhrpark.
Angebot steht. bis 3€ je
Markenkilogramm


----------



## MrMapei (12. September 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> 26 ist Tod.
> Thread zu.


Nein !



Bener schrieb:


> ...."MTB" = 26 Zoll .....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2014)

klar ist 26" tot.


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Nope

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4mate (13. September 2014)

Ihr seid tot und dem Schwachfug verfallen. Auf die stille Treppe. Sofort


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Ihr seid tot und dem Schwachfug verfallen. Auf die stille Treppe. Sofort
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321429


Und als ein Jahr vergangen, simsalabim bamba saladusaladim ....
Da war das Radl wieder da!


----------



## Mais (13. September 2014)

Bevor 26" stirbt sehe ich 29" auf dem Opferaltar der Käsigkeit verschwinden und stattdessen 27,5,26" und 26+ durch die Furchen lurchen


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2014)

ich bekomme ja noch nicht mal einen Maxxis High Roller Super Tacky 26x2.35 - Drahtreifen *FÜR GESCHENKT(!)* los.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (13. September 2014)

Schenk mir den Reifen!


----------



## Speedskater (13. September 2014)

Habt ihr die 26"er immer noch nicht tot geredet?

Mein neues Bike hat 26" Räder, und ich habe viel Spass damit, wie hier auf dem Alpencross.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2014)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Schenk mir den Reifen!


nenne mir deine adresse und die versandart, die du möchtest. versand zahlst du dann.


----------



## vice-president (13. September 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike hat 26" Räder, und ich habe viel Spass damit ...



Toll!


----------



## Edged (13. September 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Habt ihr die 26"er immer noch nicht tot geredet?
> 
> Mein neues Bike hat 26" Räder, und ich habe viel Spass damit, wie hier auf dem Alpencross.


Nein du Schwindler! AC mit 26" geht nicht.


----------



## tombrider (13. September 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich bekomme ja noch nicht mal einen Maxxis High Roller Super Tacky 26x2.35 - Drahtreifen *FÜR GESCHENKT(!)* los.


Ich würde ihn auch gerne nehmen! Ich wohne in Frankfurt und komme auch gerne bei Dir vorbei, falls Du ihn sonst nicht loswirst!


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2014)

wenn @Dr.Knochenhart kein wahres interesse hat, dann kannst du @tombrider natürlich bekommen. das regeln wir schon irgendwie.


----------



## tombrider (13. September 2014)

Er hat natürlich Vortritt, er hat ja zuerst gefragt. Ansonsten gerne eine Nachricht an mich (oder auch für eine Tour mit fast ausgestorbenem Material...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (14. September 2014)

Das Leben kann so einfach sein .... löllölöllölölölölölööl


----------



## x-rossi (14. September 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Er hat natürlich Vortritt, er hat ja zuerst gefragt. Ansonsten gerne eine Nachricht an mich (oder auch für eine Tour mit fast ausgestorbenem Material...)


schade ... Dr.Knochenhart hat ihn dir jetzt tatsächlich weggeschnappt


----------



## MrMapei (14. September 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> schade ... Dr.Knochenhart hat ihn dir jetzt tatsächlich weggeschnappt


sein Pech, jetzt wo 26'' ausstirbt


----------



## memphis35 (14. September 2014)

26" und wer braucht schon Reifen ?


----------



## x-rossi (14. September 2014)

memphis35 schrieb:


> 26" und wer braucht schon Reifen ?


27,5"!


----------



## Derivator22 (14. September 2014)

memphis35 schrieb:


> 26" und wer braucht schon Reifen ?



Kategorie: Got balls!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (15. September 2014)

X-ROSSI : Dank Dir !


----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2014)

kein thema, versandgeld ist drauf, ich verpacke heute abend und versende morgen früh


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. September 2014)

Seit Ihr immernoch am Diskutieren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Schon 122 Seiten lang?


Hier, noch ein altes Foto von vor paar Tagen, mitlerweile wieder fertig und bereit mit nem kleinen Umbau:




na bitte, fährt jetzt auch wieder mit 26"...

klein, 12kg  leicht, wendig, "preiswert", stabil, Top abgestimmt, spassig, 3x9, 6 Jahre alt, 
und 26"....- 29er als Hardtail kommt auch noch, oder vielleicht 27,5.


Internet und Bike und Hersteller und Werbung und was andere sagen und was meint die Community dazu und IBC Forum und Trends und Standards und Reifen und Achsen und und und und.....wie wärs mal mit :


----------



## Edged (16. September 2014)

Das hat ja nicht einmal eine Steckachse vorne. Völlig unfahrbar. Taugt sicher auch nicht zum Semmelholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (16. September 2014)

Hat aber bestimmt super Grip hinten


----------



## 4mate (16. September 2014)

Sowieso nicht - hinten voll platt


----------



## MrMapei (16. September 2014)

Ja das ist doch das Gute. Ich habe hier im Forum gelernt:
Weniger Luftdruck = besserer Grip


----------



## Ghoste (16. September 2014)

Bist sicher, dass du hinten nicht 25,5" hast (so wie der Reifen aussieht)


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Sowieso nicht - hinten voll platt



Das ist der neue Luftless Reifen mann, ich teste den grad. Mit ohne Airmilch.
Grip is zum stehenbleiben satt. 



Edged schrieb:


> Das hat ja nicht einmal eine Steckachse vorne. Völlig unfahrbar. Taugt sicher auch nicht zum Semmelholen.



VollMikadostäbchen-UhuAlleskleber-LightAxlSweat von "Ignorance-bicycles". Werde aber noch auf die Hohlraumsalz4crownstange mit Gnarzummantelung und 450mm Schmelzachse wechseln.

Ich berichte dann mal wie es sich so macht.

PS: Ich überlege grad auf 12" Laufräder zu wechseln, hat einer Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (16. September 2014)

Bloß nicht, 12" ist der totale Quatsch! Im Gegensatz zu 11" das vereint nämlich die Vorteile von 10" und 12" und zwar durch konsequente Selbsttäuschung gleichzeitig deren Nachteile vermeidend...


----------



## schoeppi (16. September 2014)

Ma watt anneres:

wenn ich seh wie die Sattelstütze da so steht drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das der Rahmen vielleicht ein bisschen
zu klein sein könnte......


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Seit Ihr immernoch am Diskutieren? [...]


Find ich auch blöd von Euch.

Außerdem:


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ma watt anneres:
> 
> wenn ich seh wie die Sattelstütze da so steht drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das der Rahmen vielleicht ein bisschen
> zu klein sein könnte......


Ne, dat passt schon. Ich fahre meine Rahmen immer eine Nummer kleiner, weil wendiger.
Außerdem ist das ja zu der Zeit in der Neumachen-Phase gewesen.
Rad ist nu fertig, vertrau mir, ich weiß was ich tu ... zumindest mit Rädern .


RetroRider schrieb:


>



.....außer schreiben, kann ich nätt . KannNixBinDoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (16. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ma watt anneres:
> 
> wenn ich seh wie die Sattelstütze da so steht drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das der Rahmen vielleicht ein bisschen
> zu klein sein könnte......


Jaja, kleine Rahmen mit langen Sattelstützen sind auch aus der Mode gekommen. Genauso wie 26".
Wer mal wirklich drüber nachdenkt, sieht nur Vorteile. Und wendiger, wie bemerkt, sind's sowieso.


----------



## EinsRakete (16. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ma watt anneres:
> 
> wenn ich seh wie die Sattelstütze da so steht drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das der Rahmen vielleicht ein bisschen
> zu klein sein könnte......



Wieso zu klein, er zeigte schon früh wie es mit großen Laufrädern auf kleinen Rahmen aussehen kann. 
Vorreiter!


----------



## schoeppi (16. September 2014)

Ist das ein Trance X mit 120mm?
Müsste 2008 so gewesen sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Die Gabel sieht so lang aus.


----------



## Themar7 (16. September 2014)

Wann gibts die Fatbikes als 29er?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. September 2014)

Eben mal schnell Bildchen gemacht, leider schon dunkel am werden hier im Ghettohinterhof.






Sieht nur wegen dem Winkel so komisch aus ( und weil es so häßlich ist  ), Stütze ist noch 1,5cm zu weit draußen

Laufradsatz gerettet. 
Wen es interessiert hier zum nachlesen: Der Dreck.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hilf...erdisc-felge-fest-kein-tubeless.721981/page-4

Reifen getauscht auf schmale CC Reifen 
Stütze getauscht
Vorbau getauscht
Lenker und Griffe getauscht
130mm/130mm
Gesamtgewicht ca 12,1kg 
Kosten ca 100 Euro für den Umbau

Meine Interpretation eines "Leicht-Tour-Allmountain-Bike".



schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist das ein Trance X mit 120mm?
> Müsste 2008 so gewesen sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Die Gabel sieht so lang aus.



Das ist ein Trance X1 aus 2008 mit 130mm/130mm.
Größe S ( 39,5cm ) - ich bin 1720mm lang und zum durch die Trails schmeissen und Berge noch selber rauf fahren ist es dank der angenehmen Sitzposition und des relativ leichten Gewichts hervorragend für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet.

*und bevor es einem auffällt, die vordere Leitung ist bissel zu lang, aber die bleibt so, denn der Druckpunkt der Bremsen ist für mich perfekt so und ich will da nix verwurschteln, nur weil es optisch nicht so 100% ist.

Soviel zu 26" von meiner Seite.
*Wobei ich sagen muss, in einem 20" oder mehr Rahmen sehen die kleinen Räder schon BMX mässig aus und alleine aus Relation heraus sollten sich große Menschen vielleicht mit etwas größerer Bereifung anfreunden. Aber auch in kleinen Rahmen gehen 29" wunderbar klar.

26" wird eben grad so bissel beerdigt und wenn ein paar Jahre ins Land gegangen sind und man wieder ne neue Sau seitens der Industrie durchs Dorf treiben muss, wird es wieder rausgekramt und als "Jetzt NEU!, wendig, leicht und Hip" auferstehen.

Seit 1990 habe ich ne Menge kommen und gehen sehen, in 24Jahren MTB, da kratzt einen der ganze Religionsradlfanatismus net mehr ganz so viel.
Ganze Diskussion darüber is


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2014)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Wann gibts die Fatbikes als 29er?


Fatbikes mit 3.5"-Reifen gibt's doch schon längst. Mit 622mm-Felgen und 4"-Reifen käme man übrigens auf 32.5". Nicht immer Radgröße mit Felgenmaß verwechseln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2014)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Wann gibts die Fatbikes als 29er?


Gibt es schon


----------



## fone (17. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist das ein Trance X mit 120mm?
> Müsste 2008 so gewesen sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Die Gabel sieht so lang aus.


ha! du willst giant trance experte sein?... 130mm!  

hmmm, ich könnte mal gucken, ob ein 27,5er Laufrad in die alte fox passt...


----------



## schoeppi (17. September 2014)

Nun, 2008 hatten die aber nur 120mm Gabeln.
Und das weiss ich weil ich Trance-Experte bin! 

Machst du guck:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.x.1/1815/30888/


----------



## Alpenjupp (17. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nun, 2008 hatten die aber nur 120mm Gabeln.



26er und dann nur 120mm Gabeln? Geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## MrMapei (17. September 2014)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> 26er und dann nur 120mm Gabeln? Geht ja gar nicht!


Eben !
Und deswegen begann genau da das Aussterben von 26 Zoll


----------



## RetroRider (17. September 2014)

Immerhin haben die schmalen Mythos II tatsächlich 26". Mit 2.25ern wäre es ein 26.5"-Bike.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (17. September 2014)

So ein CC-Fully mit 120er könnt ich auch gebrauchen!
Besten Dank an Rossi für den Reifen!


----------



## x-rossi (17. September 2014)

kein thema, war mir ein vergnügen!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (17. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nun, 2008 hatten die aber nur 120mm Gabeln.
> Und das weiss ich weil ich Trance-Experte bin!
> 
> Machst du guck:
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.x.1/1815/30888/



Ja, das ist ja auch eine F120 - aber nachgemessen habe ich 127mm, da habe ich aufgerundet. Weil ich nämlich auch Trance Experte bin.
In Trance rechnen nämlich. 

Und nu is mir auch egal, ich finds super. Immer nur Federweg rechnen is doch Unsinn. Ich komm vom Starrbike CC, wennste das Jahrzent lang gefahren bist, kurvste auch auf dicken Brocken mit nur 120mm rum. Fühlt sich dann nämlich an wie ein Krossmopped.

Wennste natürlich nur so Schiffschaukeln gegondelt bist, woste gleich Rennrad fahrn kannst, weil die jeden Spass wegbügeln.
Wo liegt der Sinn? Nicht immer aber oft habe ich den Eindruck, Federweg ersetzt Fahrtechnik.

Aber mal im Ernst  jetzt, was soll ich in der Eifel, einem deutschen Mittelgebirge, mit so nem Klopps von "DH" Fahrrad?
Hier kurbelste doch eh immer rauf und runter, paar nette Trails dabei.
Ich seh die Kollegen aus der "Fun"-Fraktion ja hier immer Ihre 14kg Kanonen mit nem Vollvisierhelm, Schonern wie bei der Schlagstockeinheit,  die Hügel raufschieben, Ihre Stummelstützen bis zum Anschlag versenkt. Sieht mir nie so nach Spass aus und auf den Abwärtstrails sind die auch nicht unbedingt zügiger unterwegs.

Wohnte ich nun am Bikepark, oder aber in so nem Dolomitirevier, wo ich erstmal die Gondel raufwärts nehm, wär das ja was anderes.
Aber hier in der schönen Eifel wär das meistens, als wennste mit nem Monstertruck Spielzeugautos zerdengelst.
So habe ich ne gute Mischung aus allem, Tour/Trail/Bergauf/Bergab. Auch ne 2x11 oder sowas wäre da vollkommen daneben, denn auf den längeren Flachstücken überm Bergrücken bekommste da nur Hassplack und Agressionen weilste nur ca 3Meter pro 100 Umdrehungen voran kommst.

Ich denk mal, wenn ich mein 29er Rennsemmel habe, wird auch da 3fach wieder Platz nehmen. 22/32/40 - 11-32.
Passt. 26Zoll wird aber bleiben, in Spitzkehren und Serpentinentrails, Felsrinnen längs der Fahrbahn, Senken und wo man mal bissel zustossen muss, ist das 26er einfach wendiger. So meine Religionsauslegung. Amen. 

Tschüss.
Peter


----------



## damianfromhell (18. September 2014)

Kann ich nur bestätigen mit den schweren Kisten schieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für unsere Gefilde reicht 1x10 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (18. September 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Für unsere Gefilde reicht *1x10*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Das Thema heißt aber stirbt 26" aus und nicht stirbt 2x10 oder 3x10 aus!


----------



## damianfromhell (18. September 2014)

Ich weiß und doch wird 26 auch net aussterben  obwohl ich ja schon auch mit nem neueren radl liebäugel 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (18. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst  jetzt, was soll ich in der Eifel, einem deutschen Mittelgebirge, mit so nem Klopps von "DH" Fahrrad?
> Hier kurbelste doch eh immer rauf und runter, paar nette Trails dabei.
> Ich seh die Kollegen aus der "Fun"-Fraktion ja hier immer Ihre 14kg Kanonen mit nem Vollvisierhelm, Schonern wie bei der Schlagstockeinheit,  die Hügel raufschieben, Ihre Stummelstützen bis zum Anschlag versenkt. Sieht mir nie so nach Spass aus und auf den Abwärtstrails sind die auch nicht unbedingt zügiger unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir eh ein generelles Rätsel.
Egal worum es geht, Reifentypen, Reifenbreiten, absenkbare Stützen, Lenkerbreiten, Vorbaulängen, Federweg usw.,
IMMER gehen die Empfehlungen in Richtug Trail/Bergab.

Dabei sind nur ein paar wenige ganz im Süden in der glücklichen Lage auch das passende Revier dazu zur Verfügung zu haben.
Schon den Mittelgebirgslern gehts wie oben beschrieben, mir auch.
Diese ganzen Trails und Downhill-Strecken auf die die Bikes immer getrimmt werden sollen existieren meisst gar nicht.
Wieso einer im Wiesbadener Stadtwald mit nem 180mm Enduro auftaucht ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel.
Wo fährt der?


----------



## Grossvater (18. September 2014)

Hat eigentlich auf den letzten 123 Seiten schon mal jemand den Satz "Totgesagte leben länger" bemüht


----------



## crack_MC (18. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das ist mir eh ein generelles Rätsel.
> Egal worum es geht, Reifentypen, Reifenbreiten, absenkbare Stützen, Lenkerbreiten, Vorbaulängen, Federweg usw.,
> IMMER gehen die Empfehlungen in Richtug Trail/Bergab.
> 
> ...



Ist aber doch ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen, je fetter desto geiler, egal ob bei Motorrad,PKW oder eben MTB! Beim MTB haben sich doch vor allem die Lenkerbreite und der Federweg immer weiter nach oben bewegt...ach ja, und der Laufraddurchmesser


----------



## EinsRakete (18. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich auf den letzten 123 Seiten schon mal jemand den Satz "Totgesagte leben länger" bemüht



Nicht direkt, wurde viel und ausschweifend herumgeschwafelt.
Mit abdriften in eine seitenlange Reifenbreitedichtdämpfungsfunktion etc.


----------



## Ghoste (18. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich auf den letzten 123 Seiten schon mal jemand den Satz "Totgesagte leben länger" bemüht





EinsRakete schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, wurde viel und ausschweifend herumgeschwafelt.
> Mit abdriften in eine seitenlange Reifenbreitedichtdämpfungsfunktion etc.



Doch direkt 

Und zwar genau 4 mal vorher 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/12182409/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/10895321/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/11091504/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/11079847/


----------



## Derivator22 (18. September 2014)

Ich denke schon, dass sich 29er bei denjenigen durchsetzen wird, die eher Strecke machen. Mag sein, dass man einem 29er entgegenhalten kann, dass noch nicht jeder Rahmen bzw. jede Geometrie perfekt auf die neue LR-Grösse optimiert ist und dass einige LR noch zu instabil für große (schwere) Leute sind (die ja die Hauptkundschaft) ausmachen sollen, jedoch bin ich persönlich vollauf begeistert von dem Speci Enduro 29er!
Ich bin über 1,90m, weshalb 29er bei mir nicht so bescheiden aussieht wie bei einer 1,60m Dame (bei denen sieht es echt merkwürdig aus; wie diese riesigen Laufräder im 19. Jahrhundert).
Ein 29er rollt einfach viel leichter und man kann mit weniger Kraftaufwand mehr Strecke zurücklegen, als mit einem 26er.

Ich glaube, dass beide Laufradgrössen gleichberechtigt nebeneinander existieren werden und je nach Einsatzgebiet und Vorliebe ihre Kundschaft finden werden.

Zum Thema "Viel hilft viel": die meisten fahren einen großen Federweg in der Citiy und auf dem Flachland weil es a) ein cooles Image hat (genauso wie Fullface-Helme, wo man keine benötigt und b) man sich einredet, dass man die Kapazität ja mal u.U. irgendwann mal abrufen muss (z.B. aus Gründen der Plattentektonik  Scherz!)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2014)

@ Derivator22: Die Panik, dass 26"-Räder aussterben könnten, die diesen mit Geschrei und Off-Topic gefüllten Thread auslöste, ging aber nicht von 29", sondern von 650b aus. Das war der Affront der Fahrradindustrie, der Angriff ins tiefste Mark der Nicht-Trendhuren, die sich von der Radindustrie kein X für ein U vormachen lassen und nur das kaufen, was sie wirklich brauchen, also insbesondere keine neumodischen Laufräder mit etwas größerem Durchmesser (an den Felgen! und nur da!) und fiesem, weil total irreführenden, Marketingnamen 27,5".
Die Angst, dass 29" 26" ablösen könnte, war glaube ich schon wieder passé.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (18. September 2014)

Achso 
Ich fahre je nach Luftdruck und Profilabnutzung auch immer entweder 26" oder 650B 
Ich nenne das den schwäbischen 2 in 1 Reifen


----------



## crack_MC (18. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Achso
> Ich fahre je nach Luftdruck und Profilabnutzung auch immer entweder 26" oder 650B
> Ich nenne das den schwäbischen 2 in 1 Reifen



Bei Michelin gibt's ja auch die XCR Reinforced in 2,3", fallen vom Durchmesser auch schon deutlich größer aus...und ich hatte mich immer gewundert, das die so gut über Hindernisse hinwegrollten...vieeeel besser als normale 26er


----------



## schoeppi (18. September 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> wirklich brauchen, also insbesondere keine neumodischen Laufräder mit etwas größerem Durchmesser (an den Felgen! und nur da!)



Wo könnte der Durchmesser sonst noch grösser sein wenn es um Laufradgrössen geht?


----------



## Grossvater (18. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wo könnte der Durchmesser sonst noch grösser sein wenn es um Laufradgrössen geht?



Fangfrage oder ernst gemeint ?


----------



## schoeppi (18. September 2014)

Ernst gemeint.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2014)

Dann lies Dir mal die ganzen Beiträge von Retrorider durch. Oder war's der Bergschreck? Einer davon schreibt öfter lange Texte zu dem Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein 29er rollt einfach viel leichter und man kann mit weniger Kraftaufwand mehr Strecke zurücklegen, als mit einem 26er.
> [...]


Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied in Watt Rollwiderstandsleistung im Normtest?


----------



## schoeppi (18. September 2014)

@Geisterfahrer : Ich nehme an du spielst auf das Thema mit dem kompensieren durch dicke Reifen an und das sich die tatsächliche
Radgrösse durch entsprechende Reifen verändert, verändern lässt.
Alles richtig, aber völlig egal.
Wobei wir wieder bei der Frage sind, wo sonst als beim Durchmesser soll sich eine Laufradgrösse unterscheiden?

Mach ich auf eine 559er Felge (nennen wir sie 26 Zoll) einen 2,2er Race King wird das Ganze vermutlich grösser als die "echten" 26 Zoll.
26,58 von mir aus, was weiss ich.
Mach ich einen 2,2er RK auf eine 584er Felge (27.5 oder 650b) wächst auch dieses Rad im gleichen Verhältnis.

Der Grössenunterschied bleibt, was auch sonst.

Ob die Bezeichnungen stimmen, ein 26 Zoll Rad wirklich 26 Zoll hat oder ein 27.5er wirklich 27.5 sei mal dahingestellt.
Ist aber auch egal.
Als Bezeichungen kann man das hernehmen, jeder weiss was gemeint ist


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2014)

Ebenfalls ernst gemeinte Frage: Mit Ironie und Satire hast Du's nicht so, oder?


----------



## schoeppi (18. September 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ernst gemeinte Frage: Mit Ironie und Satire hast Du's nicht so, oder?


Naja, manchmal bisschen schwierig in Foren. Deshalb gibts ja Smilies.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2014)

Ok. Ich dachte, die Ausdrucksweise sei drastisch genug, um die Ansicht des Autors zu dem Thema rüberzubringen.


----------



## Derivator22 (18. September 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied in Watt Rollwiderstandsleistung im Normtest?


Musst du dir ergoogleln. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## EinsRakete (18. September 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Doch direkt
> 
> Und zwar genau 4 mal vorher
> 
> ...





Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!
Nun wurde es 5mal erwähnt, ab jetzt stimmt meine Buchführung auch wieder.


----------



## fone (19. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Nun, 2008 hatten die aber nur 120mm Gabeln.
> Und das weiss ich weil ich Trance-Experte bin!
> 
> Machst du guck:
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.x.1/1815/30888/


achso, naja, ich hätte die federwegsangabe im zusammenhang mit einem rahmen immer auf den federweg des rahmens bezogen 
gabeln kann man tauschen... 



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dann lies Dir mal Beiträge von Retrorider durch. Oder Bergschreck.


haha! nein danke, das tu ich mir sicher nicht an  du bist ja krass...


----------



## schoeppi (19. September 2014)

fone schrieb:


> achso, naja, ich hätte die federwegsangabe im zusammenhang mit einem rahmen immer auf den federweg des rahmens bezogen
> gabeln kann man tauschen...



Joa, aber nicht unbedingt in längere. Du veränderst damit ja die Geometrie gleich an mehreren Stellen. Ob das so gut ist?
Giant hat auch später keine 130er Gabeln verbaut obwohl der Hinterbau den Federweg hatte. Ich meine 125 haben se mal gemacht.
Am End hat das seinen Grund gehabt?


----------



## fone (19. September 2014)

@schoeppi 
2009 (rahmen identisch 2008) hatte das topmodell ne 100-140mm gabel drin. 
im mtbr-trance forum wurde seinerzeit auch viel über längere gabeln geschrieben, hat bei vielen gut funktioniert.
ich hab auch ne talas 100-140 drin. fahr sie aber tatsächlich auch sehr gerne auf 120mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (19. September 2014)

Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## Guinea-Pig (20. September 2014)

Hallo, hab ich auch nennt sich z.b U-Turn  https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/coil-u_turn

greets


----------



## schoeppi (20. September 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen?


Ganz einfach.
Die Talas hat drei Stufen, 100, 120, 140. Kein Problem also.


----------



## dickerbert (20. September 2014)

Dann ist das Ansprechverhalten aber bestimmt nicht sehr gut. Meine Gabel federt stufenlos und finde das sehr angenehm ;-)


----------



## schoeppi (20. September 2014)

Die federt ja auch stufenlos, du änderst nur den Federweg.


----------



## dickerbert (20. September 2014)

Schon klar ;-). War nur ein Ironie-Test ^^
Ich denke, JoeArschtreter findet es eher seltsam, dass im angeblichen gleichen Rahmen so verschiedene Gabeln stecken. U-Turn ist ja nun keine "Weltneuheit", wie 650B ^^


----------



## fone (22. September 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich denke, JoeArschtreter findet es eher seltsam, dass im angeblichen gleichen Rahmen so verschiedene Gabeln stecken.


verschiedene gabeln im angeblich gleichen rahmen sind nun auch keine weltneuheit.

aber man kann echt nicht immer auf die schwächsten rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (22. September 2014)

Sind die 26er jetzt schon nur noch mit einer Gabel (je nach Hersteller und Entwicklergusto) zu verwenden?


----------



## Grossvater (22. September 2014)

Fällt mir grad was ein... Thematik liegt zwar schon etwas zurück und wahrscheinlich werden die Jüngeren den Joke überhaupt nicht verstehn, aber iiis ja wuäst 

Treffen sich 2 Yetis - sagt der eine - Du ich hab tatsächlich den Messner gesehn!! Sagt der andere - wieeee, ich dachte der wär ausgestorben 

Analog:
Treffen sich ein 29er und ein 650B - ...



OK - nicht schlagen - ich arbeite ja schon weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (22. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> OK - nicht schlagen - ich arbeite ja schon weiter...


Egal, wie gut DU fährst ... ein Zug fährt immer Güter!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Schon klar ;-). War nur ein Ironie-Test ^^
> Ich denke, JoeArschtreter findet es eher seltsam, dass im angeblichen gleichen Rahmen so verschiedene Gabeln stecken. U-Turn ist ja nun keine "Weltneuheit", wie 650B ^^



Mir war nur nicht klar dass man die 140er Talas zweistufug absenken kann, die 180er hat nämlich nur eine Stufe. Seltsam finde ich allerdings dass angeblich erwachsene Männer mit solchen Spielzeuggabeln fahren


----------



## schoeppi (25. September 2014)

Das gibts noch viel seltsamere Sachen.
Es sind schon erwachsene Männer dabei beobachtet worden wie sie ihr Bike mit dem Lift auf den Berg gebracht haben und dann runter gefahren sind.
Also nicht erst hoch, sondern wirklich nur runter! 
Das ist ja quasi nur die Hälfte vom Mountainbiken!
Sachen gibts!


----------



## Alpenjupp (25. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das gibts noch viel seltsamere Sachen. ...wie sie ihr Bike mit dem Lift auf den Berg gebracht haben...



Noch seltsamer sind die Klamotten, die sie beim Liftfahren tragen, Helme, Protektoren, dicke Handschuhe...
Scheint mächtig gefährlich zu sein, diese Liftfahrerei...


----------



## Edged (25. September 2014)

Grundsätzlich fahre ich nur Sachen runter, die ich vorher raufgefahren bin. 
Und das ist meine wirkliche Überzeugung. Auf 26" - versteht sich.


----------



## fone (25. September 2014)

spitze! dein post ist einfach prädestiniert für ein selbst-zitat.


JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mir war nur nicht klar dass man die 140er Talas zweistufug absenken kann, die 180er hat nämlich nur eine Stufe.
> Seltsam finde ich allerdings dass angeblich erwachsene Männer mit solchen Spielzeuggabeln fahren





fone schrieb:


> aber man kann echt nicht immer auf die schwächsten rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das gibts noch viel seltsamere Sachen.
> Es sind schon erwachsene Männer dabei beobachtet worden wie sie ihr Bike mit dem Lift auf den Berg gebracht haben und dann runter gefahren sind.
> Also nicht erst hoch, sondern wirklich nur runter!
> Das ist ja quasi nur die Hälfte vom Mountainbiken!
> Sachen gibts!





Aber fahr doch mal Downhill auf einer richtigen Downhillstrecke glaub mir dann willst nicht mal mehr du selber rauffahren und am Abend wird es sich trotzdem nicht so anfühlen als hättest du halbe Sachen gemacht...

So jetzt aber genug OT. Weiß niemand was neues über das Aussterben der 26er zu berichten? Wann soll es denn nun endlich soweit sein?


----------



## Teguerite (25. September 2014)

Von welchen Marken bekommt man eigentlich noch 26er? Mal abgesehen von Kinderrädern und Ware für €499. Da ist nicht mehr die große Auswahl vorhanden. Wollte noch ein Hardtail, hab es inzwischen aufgegeben und suche mir einen neuen Renner, da sehe ich auch größere Räder ein.


----------



## nepo (25. September 2014)

Transalp24 z. B.

Aber du hast recht. Es gibt kaum noch bekannte Hersteller, die 26er im Programm haben. Durch 27,5 gibt es jetzt auch schon keine Fullys mehr mit 26".


----------



## schoeppi (26. September 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Transalp24 z. B.
> 
> Aber du hast recht. Es gibt kaum noch bekannte Hersteller, die 26er im Programm haben. Durch 27,5 gibt es jetzt auch schon keine Fullys mehr mit 26".



Womit die Ursprungsfrage nach 125 Seiten jetzt dann doch beantwortet ist?

@JoeArschtreter : ich weiss schon was du meinst, so ists nicht! 
Wenn ich die ca. 6 Minütige Abfahrt von der Hohen Kanzel runter (Taunus) hinter mir habe
dann gibts schon einige Körperteile die rufen "Fertig jetzt, mir reichts!" 
Und das ist vermutlich noch lange kein Downhill in deinem Sinne.


----------



## EinsRakete (26. September 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Transalp24 z. B.
> 
> Aber du hast recht. Es gibt kaum noch bekannte Hersteller, die 26er im Programm haben. Durch 27,5 gibt es jetzt auch schon keine Fullys mehr mit 26".




An die Moderatoren: Bitte Thema ändern in- Sterben 26" Fullys aus?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (26. September 2014)

Hier, wenn 26" dann ausgestorben ist, gebt Ihr mir Bescheid ne?


----------



## -MEGADETH- (26. September 2014)

Ja, Thema ist durch.

Hier geht es weiter.


----------



## Flase (26. September 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Ja, Thema ist durch.
> 
> Hier geht es weiter.



 der nächste fragt dann ob das Fahrrad fahren ausstirbt


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (26. September 2014)

Flase schrieb:


> der nächste fragt dann ob das Fahrrad fahren ausstirbt



Währe doch berechtigt :







Müssen nur noch MofaPegs anstatt Tretkurbeln dran.
Fertig ist das enduro-E-Mopped für reinen gewissens wieder mit Motor durch die Walachei zu flitzen, ohne zu schwitzen.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (26. September 2014)

26" stirbt aus. Heute.
Am 26!.09.

Seht zu und erschrickt nicht.
Es muss so sein.
Das Ende ist nah, es wird sein Heulen und Zähneklappern.
Die Erde wird sich auftun und alles verschlingen.
Vulkane werden Feuer spucken, die heisse Lava wird sich über die gesamte Welt ergiessen.
Untote erheben sich aus ihren Gräbern, um die 26er Bikes zu sich zu holen.
Sie werden verdammt sein, im kühlen Morast ihr untotes Dasein zu fristen.

Moooment, kann man das nicht auf den 26!.10. verschieben?
Wollte später noch einkaufen und morgen kommt Besuch zum Kaffee.
In den Herbstferien hatte ich noch Urlaub geplant.
Also verschieben wir das auf den 26!.10.

Aber dann, das Ende ist nah ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (26. September 2014)

Tut mir leid. Der Termin steht. Am 26.10.2014 kann Milla nicht mehr Zombies jagen (Babypause).


----------



## Cityracer (27. September 2014)

Flase schrieb:


> der nächste fragt dann ob das Fahrrad fahren ausstirbt



davon ist früher oder später auszugehen. E-Bikes nehemn signifikant zu. selbst nahmhafte Firmen bauen allen Ernstes schon MTB-E-Bikes. irgendwann (bald) fahren nicht nur Versehrte komplett ohne eigene Tretleistung...die anderen vmtl. auf nem Iblöd virtuell.

nur noch einige wenige störrische, unverbesserliche, sich der allgemeinen Verfaultheit zu Wehr setzenden, werden irgendwann noch aus eigener Kraft Rad fahren. auf 26 Zoll versteht sich...


----------



## Flase (27. September 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> davon ist früher oder später auszugehen. E-Bikes nehemn signifikant zu. selbst nahmhafte Firmen bauen allen Ernstes schon MTB-E-Bikes. irgendwann (bald) fahren nicht nur Versehrte komplett ohne eigene Tretleistung...die anderen vmtl. auf nem Iblöd virtuell.
> 
> nur noch einige wenige störrische, unverbesserliche, sich der allgemeinen Verfaultheit zu Wehr setzenden, werden irgendwann noch aus eigener Kraft Rad fahren. auf 26 Zoll versteht sich...



Ich habe mein Modell schon gefunden -> http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/238365007/SCOTT-E-Spark-710-Fahrrad/

muss ja in ein paar Jahren mitreden können


----------



## EinsRakete (27. September 2014)

Flase schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Modell schon gefunden -> http://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/products/238365007/SCOTT-E-Spark-710-Fahrrad/
> 
> muss ja in ein paar Jahren mitreden können




Oha sogar ein 650B , also stirbt 26" bei E-MTBs aus.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. September 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> davon ist früher oder später auszugehen. E-Bikes nehemn signifikant zu. selbst nahmhafte Firmen bauen allen Ernstes schon MTB-E-Bikes. irgendwann (bald) fahren nicht nur Versehrte komplett ohne eigene Tretleistung...die anderen vmtl. auf nem Iblöd virtuell.
> 
> nur noch einige wenige störrische, unverbesserliche, sich der allgemeinen Verfaultheit zu Wehr setzenden, werden irgendwann noch aus eigener Kraft Rad fahren. auf 26 Zoll versteht sich...




http://www.wdr5.de/sendungen/leonardo/service/servicemobil/elektrofahrrad102.html


----------



## Zaskar01 (30. September 2014)

Ist das ein 24er?


----------



## Grossvater (30. September 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> http://www.wdr5.de/sendungen/leonardo/service/servicemobil/elektrofahrrad102.html



Taugt aber wohl nur für Menschen die solche Sätze verstehen:
...Eine höhere Geschwindigkeit würde den Energieverbrauch soweit erhöhen, dass man sich den Anteil der eigenen Muskelkraft auch sparen könnte...  
...Bei voller Unterstützung mit 150 Prozent Motorkraft...  

oder für die das hier gilt:
...Strecken bis 15 km, die dem normalen Fahrradfahrer in aller Regel zu weit sind...


----------



## nepo (30. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> oder für die das hier gilt:
> ...Strecken bis 15 km, die dem normalen Fahrradfahrer in aller Regel zu weit sind...



Ist doch war. Die paar Freaks (aus dem Forum) sind halt nicht die Masse. Die meisten meiner Kollegen fahren bis maximal 5 Kilometer. Alles darüber wird öffentlich oder mit dem Auto gemacht. Außer vielleicht im Sommer zum See. Aber das wird schon als Fahrradausflug definiert, wenn es mehr als 8 Kilometer sind.
Ich selber überlege mir zweimal, ob ich eine 10 km Strecke mit dem Fahrrad bewältige, wenn ich am Ziel einen bestimmten Termin habe. Man will ja nicht überall verschwitzt erscheinen.
Aber das gehört ja eigentlich in die E-Bike Diskussion...


----------



## Edged (30. September 2014)

Also, die E-Bikes haben es mir im Gegensatz zu 27,5"-/26"-Laufrädern schon angetan.
Da sehe ich durchaus Potential für den MTB-Betrieb. Das erfahrbare Gebiet wird halt größer und damit interessanter ...

Kauf aber zunächst zurückgestellt und für den Alltag sowas hier gekauft. Mann ist das goil; ... endgoil ...
Ohne Quatsch. Für Kurzstrecken steht das Auto nur noch rum. Brötchenbike auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dylan (30. September 2014)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Taugt aber wohl nur für Menschen die solche Sätze verstehen:
> ...Bei voller Unterstützung mit 150 Prozent Motorkraft...



Das ist selbst von Menschen mittlerer Intelligenz innerhalb von 1 Minute zu ergoogeln: Es handelt sich um den Grad der Motorunterstützung, bezogen auf den mit einem Sensor gemessenen Treteinsatz des Fahrers. In der Regel zwischen Null und 150% einstellbar.


----------



## Grossvater (30. September 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> ... Brötchenbike auch ...


tststs... wie will man da die Welt noch retten??  



nepo schrieb:


> Ich selber überlege mir zweimal, ob ich eine 10 km Strecke mit dem Fahrrad bewältige, wenn ich am Ziel einen bestimmten Termin habe. Man will ja nicht überall verschwitzt erscheinen.



Völlig OK - mach ich ja auch. Und wenn heute (für die meisten) das Auto dann die einzige Alternative darstellt hat so ein E Bike selbstverständlich seine Berechtigung. Immerhin fährt man damit dann nicht 1-2 Tonnen Blech durch die Gegend.

Wegen der 15km fand ichs eigentlich nur deshalb witzig, weil ich mir bei viel weniger Stecke 3x überlege ob ich mich dafür überhaupt aufs Bike hocke. Soviel zum Thema "Freaks"


----------



## Grossvater (30. September 2014)

Dylan schrieb:


> Das ist selbst von Menschen mittlerer Intelligenz innerhalb von 1 Minute zu ergoogeln: Es handelt sich um den Grad der Motorunterstützung, bezogen auf den mit einem Sensor gemessenen Treteinsatz des Fahrers. In der Regel zwischen Null und 150% einstellbar.



Na da hab ich ja gleich 2 Sachen gelernt   Herzlich Dank


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (1. Oktober 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Kauf aber zunächst zurückgestellt und für den Alltag sowas hier gekauft. Mann ist das goil; ... endgoil ...
> Ohne Quatsch. Für Kurzstrecken steht das Auto nur noch rum. Brötchenbike auch ...



Was hält dich denn ab, damit durch den Wald zu proschen ?
Musst nur in Richtung Büsche lenken, schon biste da.



Dylan schrieb:


> Das ist selbst von Menschen mittlerer Intelligenz innerhalb von 1 Minute zu ergoogeln: Es handelt sich um den Grad der Motorunterstützung, bezogen auf den mit einem Sensor gemessenen Treteinsatz des Fahrers. In der Regel zwischen Null und 150% einstellbar.



Versteh ich net, bin doff und unter dem Durchschnitt.
Gibts kein Bildchen zum angucken dazu?


----------



## Edged (1. Oktober 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Was hält dich denn ab, damit durch den Wald zu proschen ?
> Musst nur in Richtung Büsche lenken, schon biste da.


... BistDuVerrueckt ... ?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (1. Oktober 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> ... BistDuVerrueckt ... ?


JawollJa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (7. Oktober 2014)

Es ist unfassbar, aber wahr...ich bin am vergangenen Wochenende mit einem ausgestorbenen Bike gefahren. 2x.
Ich fühle mich wie Chuck Norris.


----------



## MrMapei (7. Oktober 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


Echt, du hast noch ein 29er erwischt


----------



## x-rossi (7. Oktober 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Es ist unfassbar, aber wahr...ich bin am vergangenen Wochenende mit einem ausgestorbenen Bike gefahren. 2x.
> Ich fühle mich wie Chuck Norris.


chuck norris ist sterblich. wusstest du das schon?


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. Oktober 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> chuck norris ist sterblich. wusstest du das schon?


 
Ja klar, aber er wird mind. 300 Jahre alt.


----------



## Edged (7. Oktober 2014)

Er wird alle großen Laufräder überleben ...


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. Oktober 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Er wird alle großen Laufräder überleben ...


Nicht nur das: Er wird, nachdem ALLE Laufradgrößen ausgestorben sind, einen neuen Standard etablieren. Und dieser wird dann *unsterblich* sein.

PS: Ach ich seh grad, das hat er schon getan:  26"


----------



## schoeppi (7. Oktober 2014)

Da wir ja jetzt komplett Off-Topic sind kann ich auch noch was anderes hier reinwerfen.
Obwohl, ein gewisser Bezug ist schon da.

Schaut euch mal das Modellprogramm von Giant für 2015 an.
26 Zoll ist ausgestorben, soviel ist klar.
Aber wenn das was hier zu sehen ist wirklich die ganze MTB-Pallette sein soll, dann stirbt Giant als MTB-Hersteller gleich mit aus:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bike-index/


----------



## x-rossi (7. Oktober 2014)

alles vermutungen


----------



## -MEGADETH- (7. Oktober 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Text, Text, Text...



Das freut den XC-Beisser, nicht wahr...?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (7. Oktober 2014)

Ach Ihr alle habt keine Ahnung!
Der moderne Herr von Heute fährt mit den Tretboot durch den Wald,- frag doch Chuck Norris!
Alles Pappnasen hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, aber das Tretboot hat 29er Puschen drauf!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (7. Oktober 2014)

Nö!


----------



## -MEGADETH- (7. Oktober 2014)

Ohhhh doch!

Und schmal sind sie!

29x1.25!

Schotterpistentrennscheiben!


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (8. Oktober 2014)

Ach Quatsch,- wenn 28x0,75 und das weisst Du doch


----------



## EinsRakete (8. Oktober 2014)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch,- wenn 28x0,75 und das weisst Du doch




Chuck Norris ist von der alten Schule, den hab ich mit keiner Railgun rumballern sehen. Außerdem fährt er weder 28" noch 29". Leistet ihm viel zu wenig Widerstand auf der Fahrt durch den Wald. Mehr Geschwindigkeit bedeutet für ihn, mehr Leute die er übersieht, ergo weniger Abschüsse.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Oktober 2014)

http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1038637/jackson-goldstone-10-year-old-mtb-shredder


----------



## 4mate (8. Oktober 2014)

Erst neulich fuhr er noch mit dem Paddelrad zum Kindergarten, nun isser schon am shreddern


----------



## x-rossi (8. Oktober 2014)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Tyler-McCaul-and-Jackson-Goldstone,15270/Geemilnermedia,8127


----------



## Alpenjupp (9. Oktober 2014)

29er müssen alle 5 km abgeschmiert werden...

http://www.stern.de/bdt/bilder-des-...-wie-geschmiert-1501450-facd725f922120b0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (14. Oktober 2014)

Selbst im Downhill gibt es ja kaum noch 26" neu zu kaufen. Bisher dachte ich immer, dass da 650B auf dem Vormarsch ist.
Das Argument war ja, dass es beim Handling keine Nachteile zu 26" gibt.
Welcher große amerikanische Hersteller, hat das Thema nochmal massiv gepuscht???

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/status/status-grom



> Rahmen aus M4 Aluminium mit 150mm Federweg und *24"-Laufrädern* für einfaches Handling im Gelände




(Das Demo hat übrigens nachwievor 650B)


----------



## dickerbert (14. Oktober 2014)

Es wird alles verkauft, bloß kein 26". Ich lach mich tot


----------



## aibeekey (14. Oktober 2014)

Glaub dieses Forum ist für deinen satirischen Beitrag wahrlich nicht bereit, deswegen löse ich:

Bei so ziemlich sämtlichen Sportgeräten von Snowboards bis zu Bikes steht "Grom" meistens für die Kindergrößen


----------



## vice-president (14. Oktober 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Es wird alles verkauft, bloß kein 26". Ich lach mich tot


http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/status/status-i


----------



## schoeppi (14. Oktober 2014)

marx. schrieb:


> Bei so ziemlich sämtlichen Sportgeräten von Snowboards bis zu Bikes steht "Grom" meistens für die Kindergrößen



Und du bist sicher, das nepo das auch weiss?


----------



## nepo (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja das stimmt. Aber nur bedingt. Der Specialized-Genius erzählte mir was von massivem Parkbike für Jugendliche. NUR die Rahmen gibt es von XS bis L. Übrigens identische Maße wie beim iStatus.
Und die Maße weichen gar nicht mal so sehr vom Demo ab. Das Status im Laden sah nicht wirklich nach Kinderfahrrad aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (15. Oktober 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Aber nur bedingt. Der Specialized-Genius erzählte mir was von massivem Parkbike für Jugendliche. NUR die Rahmen gibt es von XS bis L. Übrigens identische Maße wie beim iStatus.
> Und die Maße weichen gar nicht mal so sehr vom Demo ab. Das Status im Laden sah nicht wirklich nach Kinderfahrrad aus.




bei 58,3 in M oder 60,8cm in L effektive Oberrohrlänge sind das schon ziemlich groooße Kinder


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. Dezember 2014)

Cityracer schrieb:


> Eure Meinung und Beobachtung dazu, stirbt 26 Zoll aus?



Nein, in meinem Stall lebt es schön brav neben den 29ern weiter


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Dezember 2014)

Solange jemand 26" fährt, ist es auch nicht ausgestorben.

Da ich eins fahre, ist es auch nicht ausgestorben


----------



## bronks (30. Dezember 2014)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Solange jemand 26" fährt, ist es auch nicht ausgestorben. Da ich eins fahre, ist es auch nicht ausgestorben


Zum Glück gibt es auch noch 26+


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (30. Dezember 2014)

Und ich hab schon gehofft, dieser thread wäre endlich tot


----------



## hnx (30. Dezember 2014)

Der @NobbyRalph hat sich den Thread bestimmt auf Wiedervorlage für den Winter gelegt gehabt.


----------



## Basti138 (30. Dezember 2014)

29 und 27,5 sind eh nur temporäre Erscheinungen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Dezember 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Erst neulich fuhr er noch mit dem Paddelrad zum Kindergarten, nun isser schon am shreddern



aaahahahahahahahaha......wie geil is das denn, das wird ma ein großer wenn er so weitermacht......


----------



## Basti138 (30. Dezember 2014)

Das muss die neue 0x12 sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2014)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Und ich hab schon gehofft, dieser thread wäre endlich tot


Einfach alle, die hier schreiben, auf die Ignorierliste setzen!  Der nächste, der schreibt....."Du weißt es nicht, aber du bist tot!"  also, selbst ist der Totmacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Dezember 2014)

Mir geht dieser Hype um die 29er Schei§§e gehörig auf die eier.............ich bleibe Oldscooler und bei 26ern, werd nen teufel tun und umsteigen......
Mein Radhändler wollt mir auch schon so´n 29er kram andrehen(weil ich sehr groß bin, 1,95m), da hab ich dankend abgelehnt und bin ausm Laden raus.
Genau auch dieser 27,5er Mist....braucht auch keiner.....
für mich gibts nix geileres wie ne fette breite felge und noch nen fetteren breiten Reifen in 2.35 oder gar 2.5 und das nur in 26 Zoll
Gruß
stolli


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. Dezember 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> aaahahahahahahahaha......wie geil is das denn, das wird ma ein großer wenn er so weitermacht......



Wenn er so weitermacht, wird er bald von einem Auto zu Brei gefahren ;-)
Aber sehr fett!!


----------



## Fridl89 (31. Dezember 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Mir geht dieser Hype um die 29er Schei§§e gehörig auf die eier.............ich bleibe Oldscooler und bei 26ern, werd nen teufel tun und umsteigen......
> Mein Radhändler wollt mir auch schon so´n 29er kram andrehen(weil ich sehr groß bin, 1,95m), da hab ich dankend abgelehnt und bin ausm Laden raus.
> Genau auch dieser 27,5er Mist....braucht auch keiner.....
> für mich gibts nix geileres wie ne fette breite felge und noch nen fetteren breiten Reifen in 2.35 oder gar 2.5 und das nur in 26 Zoll
> ...



hört sich für mich so an als ob du noch nie 29er gefahren bist, 2.5er Reifen kriegt man übrigens auch auf 29" Felgen drauf und in breit gibts die auch 

"...und das nur in 26" ", ja ne, is klar.....du schreibst hier sicher aus Erfahrung 

PS: einfach geil der Fred

PPS: und ja, 26" stirbt aus, is doch völlig veralterte Technik


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Dezember 2014)

Funzt beides ich würde auch beides fahren.... Und 29 geht dick ja


----------



## Leo_Marker (31. Dezember 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Mir geht dieser Hype um die 29er Schei§§e gehörig auf die eier.



Sehe ich ganz genauso.

Es reichen zwei Größen: 26" für MTB, 28" für Stadt-Fahrrad. Und dann halt noch ein paar Sondergrößen für kleine Kinder.

Dieses 29" und 27,5" wurde nur aus 2 Gründen in den Markt gedrückt:

1. Damit die Bike-Zeitschriften endlich mal wieder was Neues zu berichten haben. Denn wirkliche Innovationen hat es lange nicht mehr gegeben.

2. Damit die Bike-Industrie die Leute zwingen kann, lauter neue Bikes zu kaufen. Denn es ist ja nicht nur der Reifen. Felge, Schlauch, Rahmen, Hinterradschwingen, Federgabel... das können die Hersteller dann auch gleich neu verkaufen.

Aus reiner Wichtigmacherei und Geldgier wird uns so ein Unsinn aufgezwungen. Damit ich dann mit 29" und 2m Radstand das sich steuert wie ein Schlachtschiff den BikerX runterkrampfen kann. (Wo ist das KOTZ-Smiley?)

----------------------------------------

BIKE Magazin stellt das neueste Mountainbike vor:

<img src="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Pierre_Lallemant_1886.jpg">


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (31. Dezember 2014)

Seh ich ganz genauso, ich fahre jetzt jahrelang 26", hab mir auch erst wieder eins in 26" aufgebaut.
29" ist für mich schonmal garkeine Option, ganz einfah aus dem Grund dass es unhandlich ist.
Bin schonmal en 29er Trailbike gefahren, da geht mein 26er Downhiller mit Doppelbrücke besser um die Ecke. 

Zum Kilometer fressen mags ja ok sein, das wars dann aber auch schon.

27.5 naja, das halte ich immernoch für den größten Schwachsinn überhaupt, aber wenn die Bikebravos weiterhin erzählen glaubens vielleicht irgendwann alle dass es soviel besser is, ich werd aber ganz sicher keiner davon sein

Hab noch 2 Laufradsätze in 26" da und Reifen wirds immer geben, so bescheuert werden die Hersteller net sein die nemmer anzubieten.


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin eher für 26 ubd 27,5 in plus format und 29 ein fürn cc und tourbereich


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (31. Dezember 2014)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genauso.
> 
> Es reichen zwei Größen: 26" für MTB, 28" für Stadt-Fahrrad. Und dann halt noch ein paar Sondergrößen für kleine Kinder.
> 
> ...




Eeeendlich, da spricht mir einer aus der seele.........eh alles nur Geldmacherei, seh ich genau so......


Und für den obrigen Schreiber, ich hab bereits auf nem 29er gesessen......allein die Optik dieser "riesenräder" ist katastrophal, in meinen augen.....ich bleibe definitiv bei 26ern.....auf jeeeeden Fall, hab mir grad ein Gt aufgebaut, natürlich mit was.......26 Zoll, was auch sonst.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt ich mache es abhängig vom einsatzzweck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgi601 (31. Dezember 2014)

Die Unterschiede sind ja schon vorhanden, aber ob man sie braucht muss jeder selber wissen...
Ich glaube aber nicht dass 26" aussterben wird. Dazu ist der Altbestand noch zu groß. 
Außerdem wird sowieso in spätestens 6 Jahren der neue Superallround Standart vorgestellt, der die bikewelt revolutioniert....26"....


----------



## klmp77 (31. Dezember 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> allein die Optik dieser "riesenräder" ist katastrophal, in meinen augen.....ich bleibe definitiv bei 26ern.....


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Dezember 2014)

Da wäre 29 besser xD


----------



## klmp77 (31. Dezember 2014)

optik ist relativ und das letzte argument pro oder contra einer laufradgröße.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2014)

klmp77 schrieb:


> optik ist relativ und das letzte argument pro oder contra einer laufradgröße.


Weißt du denn, welche Wirkung die Einnahme bewusstseinserweiternder Drogen während der Schulferien hat?


----------



## bastea82 (31. Dezember 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> aaahahahahahahahaha......wie geil is das denn, das wird ma ein großer wenn er so weitermacht......



Naja, wenn der weiterhin in solch Harakiri Manier die Einfahrt runterschmettert wird er wohl nicht allzu gross werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2014)

Langsam wird es albern mit all diesen Laufradgroessen.
Jahrzehntelang gab es mehr oder weniger nur 26" und seltsamerweise konnte man ja sogar damit fahren  
29" fuer sehr grosse Leute -> OK
Fatbikes -> OK, koennen auf wenig tragfaehigem Untergrund mehr als 'normale' MTBs 
Jetzt gibt es aber neben dem (kuenstlich gepushtem) 27.5" noch 27.5" 'semi-fat' ... 
Vielleicht gibt es inzwischen noch mal neuere 'Standards', die ich gar nicht kenne. Und was kommt als naechstes?

Irgendwann wird IMHO die Marktfragmentierung zu gross werden und eine Bereinigung unvermeidbar.


----------



## bronks (31. Dezember 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ... 29" fuer sehr grosse Leute -> OK ...


Daß 29er für sehr grosse Leute absolut super sein sollen, hat man mir im Radlgeschäft auch gesagt. Warum das so sein soll, konnte mir der Fahrradfachverkäufer, ein kleiner Zwergwüchsiger mit kurzen Stummelbeinchen, dagegen nicht vernünftig und einleuchtend erklären.

Mit "OK" meinst Du wohl, dass ein 29er für grosse Leute erträglich sein soll, nehme ich an?


----------



## nightwolf (31. Dezember 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> (...) Mit "OK" meinst Du wohl, dass ein 29er für grosse Leute erträglich sein soll, nehme ich an?


Naja, ich kenne ein paar grosse bzw. sehr grosse Leute, die mit ihren 29ern sehr zufrieden sind.

Wenn ich so gross waere, wuerde ich das ggf. auch ausprobieren. Bei meiner tatsaechlichen Groesse muesste ich ein 29er aber mit -45° Vorbau fahren 

Aktuell ist es doch so: Viele Newbies werden das kaufen, was ihnen der Haendler aufschwatzt. Einige von denen werden spaeter erkennen, dass sie auf ein totes Pferd gesetzt haben und sich aergern.

Leute, die sich umfassend informieren, warten infolge der immer groesseren Zersplitterung lieber auf Marktbereinigung bzw. kaufen auf absehbare Zeit lieber gar nix. Hoechstens noch ein 26er zum Hau-Weg-Preis - weil 26" ja jetzt 'ausstirbt'.

Am besten natuerlich, alle kaufen sich spaetestens alle zwei Jahre ein neues Bike, und folgen dabei jeweils dem neuesten Hype.
'Am besten' ... fuer die Branche. Aber nicht fuer meinen Geldbeutel 
_Der noch andere Maeuler fuettern muss  _


----------



## pixelschubser (31. Dezember 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> 29" fuer sehr grosse Leute -> OK



Und ich dachte immer 29" wäre für kleine Leute, damit die weiter oben sitzen 



nightwolf schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es doch so: Viele Newbies werden das kaufen, was ihnen der Haendler aufschwatzt. Einige von denen werden spaeter erkennen, dass sie auf ein totes Pferd gesetzt haben und sich aergern.



Naja, ganz so ist es ja auch wieder nicht.
Ich bin 1,83 m groß und habe eine 29" Hardtail. Um damit "Strecke" zu machen ist es Genial! Damit im Wald auf Trails zu fahren unhandlich. Ich hatte davor ein 26". Es gibt Leute die behaupten das Gegenteil.

Ich für meine Begriffe fände ein 27,5" Optimal. Ich denke damit deckt man eine breite Nutzung ab, auf der Strasse gut Strecke und im Wald noch handlich genug.

Die http://www.29er-shop.com/  schwören auf 29". Die verkaufen nur 29" aus Überzeugung. wollte ein 27,5" bei denen kaufen. Keine Chance, die meinten dann müsse ich wo anderes hingehen. 26" verkaufen wir allenfalls noch an Kinder, so die Aussage des Verkäufers.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> 26" verkaufen wir allenfalls noch an Kinder, so die Aussage des Verkäufers.


Und an Oberschüler, die in den Ferien nicht vom Smartphone loskommen...


----------



## pandora (31. Dezember 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> 2.5er Reifen kriegt man übrigens auch auf 29" Felgen drauf ...


Oh, es gibt jetzt auch 29"-Felgen?
Da hab ich wohl schon wieder was nicht mitgekriegt.


----------



## bronks (31. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> ... Ich bin 1,83 m ... so die Aussage des Verkäufers.


Hatte der Verkäufer wenigstens so lange Beine, daß er ein bereiftes 29" Laufrad schmerzfrei zwischen durchrollen lassen konnte?


----------



## pixelschubser (31. Dezember 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Hatte der Verkäufer wenigstens so lange Beine, daß er ein bereiftes 29" Laufrad schmerzfrei zwischen durchrollen lassen konnte?



hää?
Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Fridl89 (31. Dezember 2014)

klmp77 schrieb:


>



...sagt doch denke ich alles, getreu nach dem Motto: Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte

und jeder! der sagt 29" braucht kein Mensch, ist sowas:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## bronks (31. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> hää?
> Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


Hätte ich schon erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (31. Dezember 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Hätte ich schon erwartet.



Was hat die Sackhöhe mit der Laufradgröße zutun?
Frauen haben bei deiner Art von Prüfung ja eindeutig Vorteile oder?


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Dezember 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> ...sagt doch denke ich alles, getreu nach dem Motto: Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte
> 
> und jeder! der sagt 29" braucht kein Mensch, ist sowas:
> 
> ...


Das 29er XL Spezi Enduro ist echt chick, bleibe aber beim 26"Standart. Hab keine Lust auf einen neuen Standart und noch zu viele 26er und 9fach Bautile rumfliegen.


----------



## psychorad!cal (31. Dezember 2014)

Und zudem siehts einfach schaizze aus,sogar bei den Pros in teuren Video Produktionen.


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Dezember 2014)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Und zudem siehts einfach schaizze aus,sogar bei den Pros in teuren Video Produktionen.



Bei kleinen Rahmen/Fahrern siehen 29" von den Proportionen her echt komisch aus, wie halt umgekehrt 26er bei grossen Personen. Im Endeffekt scheiss einen auf Optik, wenn die Karre passt, hält und Spass macht.


----------



## pixelschubser (31. Dezember 2014)

Wer heute keinen Bock hat auf Feiern kann Video gucken


----------



## Edged (31. Dezember 2014)

Neueste Innovation: 
27,5er bekommen serienmäßig Gepäckträger. 29er zusätzlich noch 'n Lenkerkörbchen dazu. Nicht demontierbar . 
Bei Fahrers <180cm kommen noch Schutzbleche hinzu, damit die Kimme nicht ausfräst. Sicherheitsausrüstung kann schließlich nie schaden.


----------



## pixelschubser (31. Dezember 2014)

und 26" bekommen Stützräder hinten


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> und 26" bekommen Stützräder hinten







Mit katzenaugen bitte!


----------



## psychorad!cal (31. Dezember 2014)

Welch ein Logik Hut ab,wenn schon brauchen 29er Stützräder,aber Egal wer will schon so aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckymu (1. Januar 2015)

fahrt ihr alle einen Kombi, hört die selbe musik, tragt die gleichen Klamotten und sabbert der selben Frau hinterher?
Ich fahr MTB in 26 & 29 Zoll und hab sogar ein Rennrad.
Jedes Rad hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> fahrt ihr alle einen Kombi, hört die selbe musik, tragt die gleichen Klamotten und sabbert der selben Frau hinterher?
> Ich fahr MTB in 26 & 29 Zoll und hab sogar ein Rennrad.
> Jedes Rad hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


Nein, aber (fast) alle benutzen Windows und so ein Fenster schränkt den ursprünglichen Blickwinkel scheinbar doch arg ein...


----------



## Muckymu (1. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nein, aber (fast) alle benutzen Windows und so ein Fenster schränkt den ursprünglichen Blickwinkel scheinbar doch arg ein...


Keiner wird dazu gezwungen.
Wenn du mit den Einschränkungen leben kannst gibt es Alternativen. Wenn nicht, dann sind die Fenster die bessere Wahl.
Was war denn der ursprüngliche Blickwinkel?
DOS???


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Neueste Innovation:
> 27,5er bekommen serienmäßig Gepäckträger. 29er zusätzlich noch 'n Lenkerkörbchen dazu. Nicht demontierbar .
> Bei Fahrers <180cm kommen noch Schutzbleche hinzu, damit die Kimme nicht ausfräst. Sicherheitsausrüstung kann schließlich nie schaden.


Selbst im Stadtbetrieb ist 26" am besten. 1. sollte die Ladefläche so tief wie möglich sein, und 2. ist die Diebstahlgefahr um so kleiner, je mehr das Bike vom Mainstream abweicht.


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Welch ein Logik Hut ab,wenn schon brauchen 29er Stützräder,aber Egal wer will schon so aussehen



Wie steigt man da ab und auf?



RetroRider schrieb:


> Selbst im Stadtbetrieb ist 26" am besten. 1. sollte die Ladefläche so tief wie möglich sein, und 2. ist die Diebstahlgefahr um so kleiner, je mehr das Bike vom Mainstream abweicht.



Wieso sind 26" besser in der Stadt? Passen die Reifen etwa besser in die Strassenbahnschine?



RetroRider schrieb:


> 1. sollte die Ladefläche so tief wie möglich sein,



tiefer gehts nicht







RetroRider schrieb:


> 2. ist die Diebstahlgefahr um so kleiner, je mehr das Bike vom Mainstream abweicht.



24" Klapprad

die wohl beste Diebstahlsicherung


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

Noch sind die Wurzeln auf dem Trail höher als auf der Straße. Wenn's mal umgekehrt ist, ist ein besseres Überrollverhalten auf der Straße ein Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht ist man in der Stadt mit 29" auch flotter unterwegs als mit 26"?


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

Wie soll das gehen? Rennradler fahren auch nur 26". Die Übersetzung der Schaltung kann man an die Radgröße anpassen.


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Rennradler fahren auch nur 26".




Also ich habe auch eine Rennrad, das hat 28"  und es gibt mittlerweilen auch Laufradsätze mit 29" für RR

Guckst Du mal - Horizonterweiterung schadet nie.
http://www.wecycle.de/Fahrraeder/Sp...l?gclid=COytjbmX88ICFQHMtAodl0IANw#attributes

Wie das gehen soll das man mit 29" schneller unterwegs ist als mit 26"?

In Mathematik nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch eine Rennrad, das hat 28"  und es gibt mittlerweilen auch Laufradsätze mit 29" für RR



Du weißt nicht, was du soeben getan hast! 
Seine Antwort wird sich gewaschen haben, wart´s nur ab!


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch eine Rennrad, das hat 28"  und es gibt mittlerweilen auch Laufradsätze mit 29" für RR


Dann hast du aber keine RR Reifen auf dem Rad. Schon mal einen Zollstock drangehalten?


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

Das muss dann aber ein exotisches Felgenmaß sein. Bei den ganz normalen 622mm-Felgen kommt man mit einem Straßenreifen auf ca. 26", mit einem Trekkingreifen auf ca. 28" und mit einem MTB-Reifen auf ca. 29".
Um mit einem 20mm-Reifen auf 29" zu kommen, müsste die Felge ca. 695mm Reifensitzmaß haben. Der größte Standard hat 642mm (700a).

PS: Jetzt kommt wieder das Gegenargument, daß für physikalische Zusammenhänge nicht das tatsächliche Maß sondern das umgangssprachliche Maß entscheidend ist. MTBler sind schlimmer als Scientologen.


----------



## 18hls86 (1. Januar 2015)

Jetzt geht's wieder rund... 

Der Schei$$ hört wohl nie auf.   

Die Fußgänger sind wirklich langsam zu beneiden.


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber keine RR Reifen auf dem Rad. Schon mal einen Zollstock drangehalten?



Nein habe ich nicht.
Ich habe ein Specialized Roubaix - das wurde mir als 28" verkauft, und so wird es auch beworben.
http://www.wecycle.de/Fahrraeder/Sp...l?gclid=COytjbmX88ICFQHMtAodl0IANw#attributes

Reifen:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Speci...n-28-700X28C?gclid=CLLS9ICa88ICFSnKtAodgw8A_Q

Warum sollte es dann letzendlich ein 26" sein? 
Leuchtet mir jetzt nicht so ganz ein!

Das wäre ja als kauft man sich ne Flasche Bier 0,5l Flascheninhalt und es sind dann aber nur 0,33l drinnen.


----------



## R.C. (1. Januar 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> MTBler sind schlimmer als Scientologen.



Und deswegen nervst du mehr als die Zeugen Jehovas?!


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

Laut Bike-Beschreibung sind 25mm-Reifen drauf, das werden dann so ca. 26.5" sein. Also die gleiche Radgröße wie ein 2.25"-Reifen auf'm 26er. 28" ist in dem Fall der Marketingbegriff.
Bei der Frage, ob größere Räder auch auf der Straße schneller sind, geht es nicht um Kosmologie, Ökonomie, Veganismus oder Zeugen Jehovas, sondern um *klassische Mechanik*. Und da sind die Zusammenhänge nun mal eindeutig. Deswegen gibt es keinen Grund, neue exotische Theorien zu erfinden, in denen plötzlich die Markentingbegriffe die tatsächlichen Maße ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Doofe Frage:

Dann könnte ich ja rein theoretisch mein 29" MTB durch aufziehen eines anderen Mantels auf 27,5" runtersetzen oder?

das 28" als Marketingbegriff herhalten muss finde ich jetzt nicht so toll, sind doch 1" 2,54cm
Da ist das Rechnen ja fürn Arsch.


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

Jeder Reifen, der auf 622mm passt, passt auf 622mm. Die meisten 29er-Felgen sind auch genauso schmal wie Trekkingfelgen. Auf eine Trekkingfelge passt ein Trekkingreifen.


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das mein 29" MTB eine 28" Felge hat. Der Mantel nur höher ist.


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das mein 29" MTB eine 28" Felge hat. Der Mantel nur höher ist.


Vom Reifensitzdurchmesser her sind die Felgen gleich. Idealerweise sollte eine 29"-Felge etwas breiter sein als eine 28"-Felge, aber das ist den meisten Herstellern wohl zu kompliziert.


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

habe gerade gegoogelt und habe folgendes gefunden:

ISO 559mm = 26 Zoll Felge
ISO 622mm (700C) 28 Zoll Felge

wären 63 mm Differenz - also schon ein beachtlicher Wert wie ich finde.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo pixelschubser, warum unterhältst du dich mit dir selbst?


----------



## tombrider (1. Januar 2015)

Ich hab gerade mal gerechnet und folgendes herausgefunden: 26-Zoll-Felge und 60 mm Hookworm-Slick: 679 mm Durchmesser. 29-Zoll-Felge und 23mm-Rennrad-Reifen: 668 mm Duchmesser. Sind 11 mm Differenz - also schon ein beachtlicher Wert wie ich finde.


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo pixelschubser, warum unterhältst du dich mit dir selbst?




Tue ich das ?

Ich lese mich jetzt mal schlau 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbereifung#Reifen-_und_Felgengr.C3.B6.C3.9Fen


----------



## EinsRakete (1. Januar 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's wieder rund...
> 
> Der Schei$$ hört wohl nie auf.
> 
> Die Fußgänger sind wirklich langsam zu beneiden.



Ja aber auch bei denen ist die Frage, Nike, Adidas oder Puma?
Oder doch italienische Handarbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ja aber auch bei denen ist die Frage, Nike, Adidas oder Puma?
> Oder doch italienische Handarbeit.




Die moderne Dame von Welt trägt derartiges am Fuß







wenn es die Dinger auch wirklich geben würde. Ist leider nur eine digitale Kreation des Grafik-Spezialisten Tim Cooper


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Januar 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ja aber auch bei denen ist die Frage, Nike, Adidas oder Puma?


Adidas oder Puma? Da kannst du ja gleich barfuß gehen.


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> Adidas oder Puma? Da kannst du ja gleich barfuß gehen.



Nike ist aber auch nicht besser! Auch nur ein "Modeschuh"

Ich trage http://www.lowa.de/startseite.html am Fuß.

100% Made in Europa


----------



## psychorad!cal (1. Januar 2015)

Adidas hat die besten Schuhe seit der übernahme


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Adidas- Salomon Reebok


----------



## psychorad!cal (1. Januar 2015)

Jetzt muss ich meine Five Ten putzen danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (1. Januar 2015)

Es ging doch um Fußgängerschuhe. Was hat das mit deinen 5.10 zu tun?


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Diese ganzen Schuhe der Sporthersteller egal ob Adidas, Puma etc. gelten als Laufschuhe. Zwischen 800 und 1.200 km werden zumeist als durchschnittliche Lebensdauer angegeben. Als Modeschuh getragen mögen solche Schuhe evtl. ein paar Meter mehr machen.

Meine LOWA ( http://www.gore-tex.de/produkt/lowa-innox-gtx-lo/1376781645602/ ) habe ich fast täglich an - hab die jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren und einmal bereits neu besohlen lassen beim Schuster für 30,- Euro. Die 139,- Euro was sie neu gekostet haben sind sie mehr als Wert.

Das sind auch gute Schuhe, gerade für Leute die Probleme mit Ihren Knieen haben

http://de.mbt.com/


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Schuhe der Sporthersteller egal ob Adidas, Puma etc. gelten als Laufschuhe.


Unsinn, ebenso viele "gelten" auch zB. als Basketballschuh. Desweiteren solltest du dich vielleicht mal mit dem Begriff "Sneaker" vertraut machen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneaker


----------



## psychorad!cal (1. Januar 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> Es ging doch um Fußgängerschuhe. Was hat das mit deinen 5.10 zu tun?



Ist doch wayne,ach hier gibts ein Thema tschuldigung


----------



## 4mate (1. Januar 2015)

Er hats kapiert, 26" hat keine Zukunft


----------



## memphis35 (1. Januar 2015)

@ pixelschubser	   Jetzt hast mit der Zalandowerbung genug abgelenkt . Hast jetzt die Zusammenhänge und Größenangaben von Fahrradreifengrößen kapiert ?


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> @ pixelschubser	   Jetzt hast mit der Zalandowerbung genug abgelenkt . Hast jetzt die Zusammenhänge und Größenangaben von Fahrradreifengrößen kapiert ?










Wayne_ schrieb:


> Unsinn, ebenso viele "gelten" auch zB. als Basketballschuh. Desweiteren solltest du dich vielleicht mal mit dem Begriff "Sneaker" vertraut machen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sneaker



Der _Sneaker_ ist somit ein meist dem *Laufschuh* ähnlicher, modischer Straßenschuh. Die halten noch weniger km. Und meistens geht irgendwo die Verklebung auf, bevor die Sohle im Arsch ist.


----------



## dickerbert (1. Januar 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Laut Bike-Beschreibung sind 25mm-Reifen drauf, das werden dann so ca. 26.5" sein. Also die gleiche Radgröße wie ein 2.25"-Reifen auf'm 26er. 28" ist in dem Fall der Marketingbegriff.


Nun wurde es zum tausendundeinstenmal wiederholt. Dass ausgerechnet @pixelschubser das ganze antritt hätte ich mir denken können. 



pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ich lese mich jetzt mal schlau :lol


Das könnte im besten Fall dazu führen, eine zeitlang von dir verschont zu bleiben? Dauert doch sicherlich noch 'ne Weile, oder?


----------



## 18hls86 (1. Januar 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ja aber auch bei denen ist die Frage, Nike, Adidas oder Puma?
> Oder doch italienische Handarbeit.



Oder auch: Wer bitte erschießt endlich das Murmeltier ? 
Es ist doch eigentlich schon im Koma und will auch nicht mehr.


----------



## memphis35 (1. Januar 2015)

Morgen wird abgeprüft . Schau wir mal ob unser Azubi dann weiß wieviele , nicht miteinander kompatible , Reifen - Felgenkombis unter der Größenangabe 26" es gibt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (1. Januar 2015)

War schon länger nicht mehr in dem Forum aktiv und dieser Thread lebt immer noch. Eigentlich muss es doch totargumentiert sein.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (1. Januar 2015)

Laufradgrößen-Diskussion ist haltn Dauerbrenner hier in der IBC, wie der Berliner Flughafen oder die PKW-Maut in der Politik!


----------



## hulster (2. Januar 2015)

Nur mal nen Statement:

Hab mit 29" angefangen.

Dieses Jahr gibt es BIONICONs "Best Bike Ever"

180mm - 26" !!!!!


----------



## dickerbert (2. Januar 2015)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> War schon länger nicht mehr in dem Forum aktiv und dieser Thread lebt immer noch. Eigentlich muss es doch totargumentiert sein.


Der Thread "Unfall, wer ist schuld" wurde gelöscht. Kein Wunder, dass sich die Meute nun hier austobt.


----------



## tombrider (2. Januar 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Morgen wird abgeprüft . Schau wir mal ob unser Azubi dann weiß wieviele , nicht miteinander kompatible , Reifen - Felgenkombis unter der Größenangabe 26" es gibt .


Ich tippe auf drei Felgenmaße.


----------



## bike-runner (2. Januar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Der Thread "Unfall, wer ist schuld" wurde gelöscht. Kein Wunder, dass sich die Meute nun hier austobt.




das neue jahr fängt ja super an, gleich den wichtigsten fred aller zeiten gelöscht


----------



## vice-president (2. Januar 2015)

bike-runner schrieb:


> das neue jahr fängt ja super an, gleich den wichtigsten fred aller zeiten gelöscht


Ich dachte das hier wäre die Nr. 1.


----------



## pixelschubser (2. Januar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Nun wurde es zum tausendundeinstenmal wiederholt. Dass ausgerechnet @pixelschubser das ganze antritt hätte ich mir denken können.
> 
> 
> Das könnte im besten Fall dazu führen, eine zeitlang von dir verschont zu bleiben? Dauert doch sicherlich noch 'ne Weile, oder?



Er kann es einfach nicht lassen, nicht mal im noch so jungen neuen Jahr.

Ach Dickibertilein, ich wünsche Dir ein gesundes, glückliches neues Jahr, mit viel zwischenmenschlichem Hick Hack unsererseits.


----------



## memphis35 (2. Januar 2015)

@ tombrider  Mit 3 Größen bist knapp vorbei .  @ Azubi  Nichts gelernt ?

599 mm   26 x 1.25 / 26 x 1.375
597 mm   26 x 1 1/4 / 26 x 1 3/8 (S-6)
590 mm   26 x 1 3/8 (E.A.3) / 650 A
587 mm   700 D
584 mm   650B / 26 x 1 1/2
571 mm   26 x 1 / 26 x 1 3/4 / 650 C
559 mm   26 x 1.00 / bis 26 x 2.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (2. Januar 2015)

700D ist bestimmt besser als 650B. Das kommt dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## dickerbert (2. Januar 2015)

@pixelschubser: Ich freu mich auch schon! Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich ab März wohl nicht mehr so viel Zeit habe. Der ein oder andere Beitrag von dir wird mir da durch die Lappen gehen.


----------



## pixelschubser (3. Januar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> @pixelschubser: Ich freu mich auch schon! Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich ab März wohl nicht mehr so viel Zeit habe. Der ein oder andere Beitrag von dir wird mir da durch die Lappen gehen.



Wirst Du etwa Vater?


----------



## dickerbert (3. Januar 2015)

Ich bin schon Vater und so saumäßig routiniert, dass ich Babybespaßung und IBC-Bespaßung unter einen Hut kriege.


----------



## pixelschubser (3. Januar 2015)

Dein erster Daumen hoch von mir


----------



## dickerbert (3. Januar 2015)

Es war ein langer Weg, aber am Ende bekomme ich doch was ich will 
Unter Tapatalk ist es sogar ein Herz :-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (4. Januar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> @pixelschubser: Ich freu mich auch schon! Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich ab März wohl nicht mehr so viel Zeit habe. Der ein oder andere Beitrag von dir wird mir da durch die Lappen gehen.



Oha ruft etwa die Berufspraxis?


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Die moderne Dame von Welt trägt derartiges am Fuß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah eh ... ! Darin stelle ich mir jetzt meine Liebste vor ... 
Natürlich nur in diesen Schuhen. Sonst braucht's da nix ... 

Aah, dieses Kopfkino ist ein Kreuz ... 

26" rulez.


----------



## dickerbert (6. Januar 2015)

Ich stell' mir jetzt auch deine Frau in diesen Schuhen vor


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Januar 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich stell' mir jetzt auch deine Frau in diesen Schuhen vor


Und? War's schön?


----------



## dickerbert (7. Januar 2015)

Ja. Eben gerade hat sie die Schuhe ausgezogen xD


----------



## Wayne_ (8. März 2015)

*stocher*


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. März 2015)

Ich schmeiss mich weg, jetzt gibt's dieses uralte Thema immer noch?!
Hallo??!!
26" ist ausgestorben, was wollt Ihr denn noch?


----------



## bronks (8. März 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> *stocher*


Meine Freundin hat mich heute mehrere Male drängen wollen, mir ein neues Rad mit den aktuellen Laufradgrössen zu kaufen. Ich bin hart geblieben. Mal schaun, wie lange ich noch durchhalte.


----------



## Wayne_ (8. März 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat mich heute mehrere Male drängen wollen,


Deine Freundin ist nicht zufällig diese Industrie?


----------



## bronks (8. März 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> Deine Freundin ist nicht zufällig diese Industrie?


Aber nein. Sie ist blond, hat blaue Augen und fährt mittlerweile lieber Radl, als ich. Sie meint, dass mich ein neues Radl wieder motivieren würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veganpunk (8. März 2015)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg, jetzt gibt's dieses uralte Thema immer noch?!
> Hallo??!!
> 26" ist ausgestorben, was wollt Ihr denn noch?


einen neuen Hype. Vllt. ist 26" in 10 Jahren wieder hipp


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (8. März 2015)

Deine Freundin möchte, dass Du Dir ein neues Rad kauft?! Will Dich gar überreden?! Mann, Du bist der glücklichste Kerl hier im Forum! Ich kenn das nur umgekehrt


----------



## R.C. (8. März 2015)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Deine Freundin möchte, dass Du Dir ein neues Rad kauft?! Will Dich gar überreden?! Mann, Du bist der glücklichste Kerl hier im Forum! Ich kenn das nur umgekehrt




Sie will ihn wohl fuer laengere Zeit aus dem Haus haben ...


----------



## MrMapei (8. März 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat mich heute mehrere Male drängen wollen, mir ein neues Rad mit den aktuellen Laufradgrössen zu kaufen. Ich bin hart geblieben. Mal schaun, wie lange ich noch durchhalte.


Halt durch! Neue Laufradgröße ist Quatsch, oder kaufst du deine Schuhe auch größer, weil das auf einmal modern ist?


----------



## Edged (8. März 2015)

bronks schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat mich heute mehrere Male drängen wollen, mir ein neues Rad mit den aktuellen Laufradgrössen zu kaufen. Ich bin hart geblieben. Mal schaun, wie lange ich noch durchhalte.


Gegen weibliche Waffen hast keine Chance.
Der Kater wird schrecklich sein ...


----------



## Edged (8. März 2015)

veganpunk schrieb:


> einen neuen Hype. Vllt. ist 26" in 10 Jahren wieder hipp


Hab' letzhin hier im Forum gelesen, dass jemand mt 'nem 29er auf kleinere Laufräder downgraden will. ^^


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (8. März 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Hab' letzhin hier im Forum gelesen, dass jemand mt 'nem 29er auf kleinere Laufräder downgraden will. ^^


29er ist auch einfach  für bisschen schneller Berg ab rollen, das ist wohl der Grund warum 29er immer so sauber aussehen


----------



## -MEGADETH- (8. März 2015)

Hey, cool! Den Thread gibt es ja noch! 









Genauso wie 26 Zoll...


----------



## vice-president (8. März 2015)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> 29er ist auch einfach  für bisschen schneller Berg ab rollen, das ist wohl der Grund warum 29er immer so sauber aussehen


Ach komm schon, das kannst du doch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (8. März 2015)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg, jetzt gibt's dieses uralte Thema immer noch?!
> Hallo??!!
> 26" ist ausgestorben, was wollt Ihr denn noch?




Tot geglaubte leben länger, oder wie war das?



veganpunk schrieb:


> einen neuen Hype. Vllt. ist 26" in 10 Jahren wieder hipp



Solange brauchst gar nicht warten bzw. überhaupt nicht warten


----------



## bronks (9. März 2015)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> ... Mann, Du bist der glücklichste Kerl hier im Forum! ...


Könnnte man meinen, aber mit ihr zu fahren ist verdamt hart. Es ist auch nicht einfach sich vor einer Fahrt zu drücken, denn dafür muß ich wirklich Krank sein.



R.C. schrieb:


> Sie will ihn wohl fuer laengere Zeit aus dem Haus haben ...


Nur wenn ich mit Ihr beim Radln bin hat Sie mich im Blick ...


----------



## Mais (9. März 2015)

26" kommt wieder, und wenn's nur am Hinterrad ist.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (9. März 2015)

Ne, anders herum. Am Vorderrad. Damit die 29er XC-Diven vorne _noch_ tiefer kommen!


----------



## MrMapei (9. März 2015)

So wird man von der Diva zum Diver ....


----------



## Teguerite (3. April 2015)

Hab mich immer noch nicht daran gewöhnt wie sch.... 29 er aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veganpunk (3. April 2015)

Sehen nicht nur *"explizit" anders *aus. 27,5 und 29er wiegen auch mehr.


----------



## Teguerite (3. April 2015)

veganpunk schrieb:


> Sehen nicht nur *"explizit" anders *aus. 27,5 und 29er wiegen auch mehr.



Stimmt, aus beiden Gründen habe ich mir seitdem auch keins mehr gekauft.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. April 2015)

Helden sterben einsam, Legenden sterben nie. 

Ausgestorben ist etwas dann wenn es nicht mehr da ist, also lebt 26 wohl noch ne ganze Weile.


----------



## vice-president (3. April 2015)

veganpunk schrieb:


> ..... 29er wiegen auch mehr.



Meine nicht.


----------



## veganpunk (3. April 2015)

Reifen z.B. wiegen mehr. Deine nicht?


----------



## vice-president (3. April 2015)

veganpunk schrieb:


> Reifen z.B. wiegen mehr. Deine nicht?


Ich fahre meine Räder aber komplett zusammen gebaut. 
Und es gibt mehr als eine Sorte Reifen.


----------



## dickerbert (3. April 2015)

Mein 26er hat auch zwei Reifen. Das ist echt nix besonderes


----------



## veganpunk (4. April 2015)

@vicen122 ich war so schlau und habe die gleiche Art von Reifen mal verglichen. ok es sind nur ein paar Gramm, aber immerhin  

Nobby Nic sagt:

26 ZOLL:
--------------------
54-559 26x2.10 Performance Dual Draht 595g
57-559 26x2.25 Performance Dual Draht 660g
Faltreifen:
54-559 26x2.10 Performance Dual Black Falt 520g
57-559 26x2.25 Performance Dual Black Falt 590g
60-559 26x2.40 Performance Dual Black Falt 650g
Evolution Line:
54-559 26x2.10 SnakeSkin, TL Easy PaceStar 515g
57-559 26x2.25 SnakeSkin, TL Easy PaceStar 580g
57-559 26x2.25 LiteSkin 545g
57-559 26x2.25 SnakeSkin, TL Easy GateStar 580g
57-559 26x2.25 Double Defense, TL Easy PaceStar 635g
60-559 26x2.35 SnakeSkin, TL Easy TrailStar 645g
60-559 26x2.35 SnakeSkin, TL Easy PaceStar 645g

27,5 ZOLL (650B):
------------------------------
57-584 27,5x2.25 Performance Dual Black Draht 680g
57-584 27,5x2.25 Performance Dual Black Falt 615g
60-584 27,5x2.35 Performance Dual Black Falt 675g
57-584 27,5x2.25 SnakeSkin, TL Easy PaceStar 610g
57-584 27,5x2.25 DoubleDefense, TL Easy PaceStar 660g
57-584 27,5x2.25 LiteSkin 575g
60-584 27,5x2.35 SnakeSkin, TL Easy TrailStar 685g
60-584 27,5x2.35 SnakeSkin, TL Easy PaceStar 685g

29 ZOLL:
--------------------
57-622 29x2.25 Performance Dual Black Draht 695g
57-622 29x2.25 Performance Dual Black Falt 675g
60-622 29x2.35 Performance Dual Black Falt 725g
57-622 29x2.25 SnakeSkin, TL Easy PaceStar 650g
57-622 29x2.25 LiteSkin 605g
57-622 29x2.25 DoubleDefense, TL Easy PaceStar 705g
60-622 29x2.35 SnakeSkin, TL Easy TrailStar 725g
60-622 29x2.35 SnakeSkin, TL Easy PaceStar 725g


----------



## vice-president (4. April 2015)

veganpunk schrieb:


> @vicen122 ich war so schlau und habe die gleiche Art von Reifen mal verglichen. ok es sind nur ein paar Gramm, aber immerhin
> 
> Nobby Nic sagt:
> 
> ...


Und? Das ändert nichts an der Tatsachen das mein jetziges Mountainbike weniger wiegt als mein altes.


----------



## Speedskater (4. April 2015)

Wenn ich Laufräder aufbaue in 26", 650B und 29" und dabei die gleichen Naben, Speichen-Typ und Felgen-Typ verwende, sind die 26" immer leichter als die 650B oder 29".
Eine ZTR Crest in 26" hat 340g, 650B hat 355g und die 29" hat 380g, die Speichen bei 650B und 29" sind länger und damit schwerer.

Du vergleichst alte Äpfel mit neuen Birnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (4. April 2015)

Also ich bin ganz froh über den Hype wegen 650b und 29"...

Die Teile/Rahmen für 26" sind nun deutlich günstiger. 

Ich kann den größeren Rädern nichts abgewinnen und bin nach wie vor von 26" überzeugt; vor allem im rauhen Gelände. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vice-president (4. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn ich Laufräder aufbaue in 26", 650B und 29" und dabei die gleichen Naben, Speichen-Typ und Felgen-Typ verwende, sind die 26" immer leichter als die 650B oder 29".
> Eine ZTR Crest in 26" hat 340g, 650B hat 355g und die 29" hat 380g, die Speichen bei 650B und 29" sind länger und damit schwerer.
> 
> Du vergleichst alte Apfel mit neuen Birnen.


Ich habe lediglich festgestellt das mein neues 29er weniger wiegt als mein Altes 26er.
Gewichtsunterschiede in den Größenordnungen werden stark überbewertet.


----------



## memphis35 (4. April 2015)

Ich habe ein 26er das weniger wiegt als dein 29er . Und nuu . Was sagt uns das ? Ganz klar 26er sind die Zukunft .


----------



## vice-president (4. April 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 26er das weniger wiegt als dein 29er . Und nuu . Was sagt uns das ? Ganz klar 26er sind die Zukunft .


Du kennst mein Rad???


----------



## Alpenjupp (4. April 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts an der Tatsachen das mein jetziges Mountainbike weniger wiegt als mein altes.



Lass mich raten: Du warst nicht so knauserig wie beim 26er und hast mal richtig ins Futter gegriffen!


----------



## vice-president (4. April 2015)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Du warst nicht so knauserig wie beim 26er und hast mal richtig ins Futter gegriffen!


Eigentlich nicht. Ich habe ein Storck Rebel gegen ein Trek Superfly getauscht.


----------



## -MEGADETH- (4. April 2015)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## brera19 (4. April 2015)

Mein Bike is schwer und 26" und erst letzten Monat gekauft...ich hol mir nen Strick


----------



## Speedskater (4. April 2015)

brera19, ist nicht schlimm, ich habe im August ein neues Bike aufgebaut und es hat auch 26" Laufräder, hat ca. 15 kg und teuer war es auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brera19 (4. April 2015)

Na gut meins war ne ganz sooo teurer also hast du nen größeren Brettschiss fabriziert


----------



## Speedskater (4. April 2015)

Das wichtigste ist doch, dass wir damit Spass haben.
OK, ich gebe es zu, ich habe ein wenig gemogelt, es passen 650B Laufräder rein.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (5. April 2015)

Hab mir auch erst letzten Monat ein neues 26er aufgebaut , mit 14,99 kg


----------



## memphis35 (5. April 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Du kennst mein Rad???


Jetzt ja . Gewicht mit Pedal ?


----------



## Edged (5. April 2015)

Normalerweise wiegt man auch Lenker und Bremsen nicht mit. Da hat ja jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben ...
... und Sattel ebenfalls nicht ...


----------



## -MEGADETH- (5. April 2015)

Und außerdem hängt man die Waage nicht an einen Baumast. Der hängt nämlich durch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (5. April 2015)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Und außerdem hängt man die Waage nicht an einen Baumast. Der hängt nämlich durch......


Und dann??


----------



## RetroRider (5. April 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich kann den größeren Rädern nichts abgewinnen und bin nach wie vor von 26" überzeugt; vor allem im rauhen Gelände.
> 
> ...


Auf unebenem Untergrund rollen größere Räder tatsächlich besser. Deswegen tun alle 29er-Fahrer so, als seien größere Räder auf der Straße schneller, während auf ruppigem Untergrund, wo große Räder tatsächlich schneller wären, 26er gefahren werden. Alles Andere wäre nicht bekloppt genug, oder so.


----------



## 18hls86 (5. April 2015)

Der Osterhase sagte heute zu mir ...

Ich fahr weiter 26'er. Alles andere ist mir zu langweilig! 

Ich fand's gut! Klare Stellung macht gutes Profil ...


----------



## vice-president (5. April 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Auf unebenem Untergrund rollen größere Räder tatsächlich besser. Deswegen tun alle 29er-Fahrer so, als seien größere Räder auf der Straße schneller, während auf ruppigem Untergrund, wo große Räder tatsächlich schneller wären, 26er gefahren werden. Alles Andere wäre nicht bekloppt genug, oder so.


Ich weiß ganz ehrlich nicht was das bedeuten soll.


----------



## memphis35 (5. April 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ich weiß ganz ehrlich nicht was das bedeuten soll


Wen du das Gewicht des Trek verrätst klär ich dich auf .


----------



## Edged (5. April 2015)

Aber ohne Laufräder. Wird sonst zu schwör bei 32".


----------



## Leertaste (5. April 2015)

Komischer Fred !
Ich fahre beides und denke beides , also 27,5 und 26 hat seine Vor-und Nachteile .
29 ist für meine Größe und Fahrprofil nicht relevant .
Aber mir ist , ganz ehrlich , 27,5 lieber , aus verschiedenen Günden !


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2015)

DbddhkPukA.


----------



## Leertaste (6. April 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> DbddhkPukA.



Und wenn Du mir jetzt noch erklären würdest , obwohl Du weder mich , meine Bikes , mein Fahrprofil , noch sonst was kennst , warum ich dumm bin , dann bin ich schlauer !


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2015)

Das heißt doch: Die beiden da, die haben keinen Plan und keine Ahnung... was meinst du?  Dich meinte ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (6. April 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Aber ohne Laufräder. Wird sonst zu schwör bei 32".


Und was mit:


-MEGADETH- schrieb:


> Und außerdem hängt man die Waage nicht an einen Baumast. Der hängt nämlich durch......


----------



## Alpenjupp (6. April 2015)

Wenn er so weit durchhängt, dass das Bike den Boden berührt, hast du ein 6,8kg DH.


----------



## vice-president (6. April 2015)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Wenn er so weit durchhängt, dass das Bike den Boden berührt, hast du ein 6,8kg DH.


Ich glaube das ist es nicht, sonst hätte es geschrieben: "Und außerdem darf das Bike nicht den Boden berühren...."


----------



## Edged (6. April 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist es nicht, sonst hätte es geschrieben: "Und außerdem darf das Bike nicht den Boden berühren...."


Doch doch, bei Start und Landung schon. Und in der Luft wiegt's nix; Laufradunabhängig. 






PS: Bei größeren Laufrädern muß man mehr pumpen ...


----------



## -MEGADETH- (6. April 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Und was mit:



...Ast und Baum...

War eine Anspielung an den toten Thread mit Gewichten der eigenen DH-Bikes...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (6. April 2015)

Wie geil, da kehre ich aus der Winterpause zurück und was seh ich da? Meinen Lieblingsthread auf Seite 1. Es muss leichter gewesen sein, mit dem Iran das Atomabkommen auszuhandeln als bei dieser Diskussion auf einen grünen Zweig zu kommen.

Mit welchem Laufradmaß wurde eigentlich der neue Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufgestellt?


----------



## 3K-Power (6. April 2015)

Ich könnt mir garnicht vorstellen, im heimischen Unterholz mit nem 29" zu fahren weil mir keins mit 170+mm Federweg bekannt ist; bzw kein entsprechender Rahmen drauf ausgelegt ist... Da ich aber mit 170mm schon Grenzwertig unterwegs bin, bin ich auch froh dass ich noch "oldschool" mit 26" unterwegs bin und ich komm auch nicht auf die Idee auf diese "Trends" anzuspringen...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne_ (6. April 2015)




----------



## -MEGADETH- (6. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (6. April 2015)

Nun gibt es ja neben 26, 27,5 und 29 auch noch 650 B plus laut "World of MTB 05.15". Oder war das nur ein sechs-seitiger Aprilscherz?


----------



## Cityracer (6. April 2015)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Hab mir auch erst letzten Monat ein neues 26er aufgebaut , mit 14,99 kg



meine Güte, was für ne schwer Kiste 

Meins original von der Stange: 10,6 Kg


----------



## Wayne_ (6. April 2015)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Nun gibt es ja neben 26, 27,5 und 29 auch noch 650 B plus laut "World of MTB 05.15". Oder war das nur ein sechs-seitiger Aprilscherz?


hab mal schnell nen Thread eröffnet. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-26-27-5-29-aus.749482/


----------



## RetroRider (7. April 2015)

Ist 650B+ dann das Mittelding zwischen 650B und 650B/27.5?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (7. April 2015)

Cityracer schrieb:


> meine Güte, was für ne schwer Kiste
> 
> Meins original von der Stange: 10,6 Kg


Die 14,99kg beziehen sich auch auf ein Freeride/Enduro Bike mit viel Federweg


----------



## Edged (7. April 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ist 650B+ dann das Mittelding zwischen 650B und 650B/27.5?


Ja, dynamisch. Laufradgröße passt sich automatisch der geografischen Region an.
Es sollen bereits Prototypen unterwegs sein, die die Intelligenz des Fahrers mit einbeziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (7. April 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Es sollen bereits Prototypen unterwegs sein, die die Intelligenz des Fahrers mit einbeziehen.


Direct - oder Verkehrtproportional


----------



## 18hls86 (7. April 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


>



Ohne Rizerlenker unfahrbar, leider. 

Aber verdammt, der Blick ist schon überzeugend.


----------



## RetroRider (7. April 2015)

Beim Hardtail gibt's absolut keinen Grund, was anderes als 36" zu nehmen. Wer was anderes behauptet, hat noch nie ein 36er ausprobiert.

(Ich hoffe, wenigstens hier sind Ironie-Smileys überflüssig. Gibt's eigentlich einen Parodie-Smiley?)


----------



## -MEGADETH- (7. April 2015)

Das oben gezeigte ist ein 39er(!). KEIN 36er! Ich habe mir richtig Mühe gegeben, um das Prachtstück zu finden!
Eigentlich unterliegt es meinem Urheberrecht.....


----------



## RetroRider (7. April 2015)

Wow. Auf jeden Fall können die 29er ja dann wohl einpacken.


----------



## Bench (7. April 2015)

Also das wäre dann mal ein wirklicher Unterschied, nicht so larifari-"3cm mehr", wie beim 29er 
Ich würds gern mal probefahren


----------



## Leertaste (10. April 2015)

Für mich ist die Sache ganz einfach :

Klar kann man mit 26" alles fahren und machen - teilweise sogar besser als mit 27,5 oder 29

Auf der anderen Seite : Wenn es keine Entwicklung geben würde und alle bei ihrem "alten" Zeugs bleiben würden , dann würden wir noch in Höhlen sitzen ...

Und keine Sorge ich habe verschiedene LR-Größen hier ...


----------



## memphis35 (12. April 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Entwicklung geben würde und alle bei ihrem "alten" Zeugs bleiben würden , dann würden wir noch in Höhlen sitzen


Nur hat halt die Evolution alles was außerhalb der Höhle unbrauchbar war wieder verbuddelt . Genau so wird es den untauglichen Laufradgrößen gehen . Früher innerhalb vieler Generationen , jetzt zum Glück innerhalb einiger Jahre .


----------



## vice-president (12. April 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Nur hat halt die Evolution alles was außerhalb der Höhle unbrauchbar war wieder verbuddelt . Genau so wird es den untauglichen Laufradgrößen gehen . Früher innerhalb vieler Generationen , jetzt zum Glück innerhalb einiger Jahre .





Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


----------



## Alpenjupp (12. April 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.




Wenn ich die Menschen gefragt hätte, was sie wollen, hätten sie gesagt schnellere Pferde. (Henry Ford)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (12. April 2015)

Wenn schon Zitat dann



Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> 29er taugen nix. Sonst wären die schon viel früher erfunden worden. Ich persönlich bin auch schon 29er gefahren. Und ich muss sagen, die haben mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt!
> 
> 29er sind halt schwerer, schwerfälliger und weniger verwindungssteif. Wenn 29er von Leuten in Rennen gefahren werden, dann nur, weil sie das von ihren Sponsoren vorgeschrieben bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.C. (12. April 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Nur hat halt die Evolution alles was außerhalb der Höhle unbrauchbar war wieder verbuddelt . Genau so wird es den untauglichen Laufradgrößen gehen . Früher innerhalb vieler Generationen , jetzt zum Glück innerhalb einiger Jahre .



Naja, 26er haben sich jetzt aber doch gute 25 Jahre gehalten, also immerhin eine Generation lang.


----------



## Speedskater (12. April 2015)

Wenn ich so in unserem heimischen Mittelgebirge rumfahre stelle ich fest, dass ca. 80% der "Mountainbikes" auf Forstwegen bewegt werden, wobei man kaum eine Unterscheid zwischen 26", 27,5" und 29" feststellt. 

Mountainbiken beginnt da wo der Forstweg endet und da stellt man dann schon einen Unterschied fest, wenn man auf einem verblockten Trail unterwegs ist.


----------



## memphis35 (12. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mountainbiken beginnt da wo der Forstweg endet und da stellt man dann schon einen Unterschied fest, wenn man auf einem verblockten Trail unterwegs ist.


D.h. die wendigen 26 werden die Überlebenden sein .


----------



## Basti138 (12. April 2015)

Oder es kommen 25er 

29 sehe ich als viel zu groß und ein 27,5er als ein bisschen zu groß. Ich kaufe aber keine zu großen Laufräder.
Ein 25er würd ich kaufen.

Bin mal mit einem 24 Zoll Dirtbike Trails gefahren, nach ein paar Kilometern Eingewöhnungsphase hats Spass ohne Ende gemacht.


----------



## berkel (13. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mountainbiken beginnt da wo der Forstweg endet und da stellt man dann schon einen Unterschied fest, wenn man auf einem verblockten Trail unterwegs ist.


Richtig, da spielt ein 29er seine Vorteile aus.


----------



## Basti138 (13. April 2015)

Ein 29er ist eine sehr gelungene Kombination - um nicht sogar zu sagen die eine ultimative Kombination - gepaart aus allen Nachteilen, die es jemals in der Biksindustrie gegeben hat.


----------



## bronks (13. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ... Mountainbiken beginnt da wo der Forstweg endet ...


Mountainbiken beginnt dort wo der Berg anfängt. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Forestbiken, einer Verzweiflungstat, welche man mangels Berge begeht ...


----------



## Speedskater (13. April 2015)

Bronks, dann deffinire doch mal wo der Berg anfängt? 
Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass befahren von breiten Schotterwegen dient nur dazu zum nächsten Trail zu gelangen, ist aber noch kein Mountainbiken, egal wie hoch der Berg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (13. April 2015)

Der Berg fängt gleich hinterm Haus an


----------



## Yeti666 (13. April 2015)

Die Berge fangen in unseren Köpfen an!


----------



## Edged (13. April 2015)

Über'n Berg ist es drüberweg als drumherum.


----------



## vice-president (13. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass befahren von breiten Schotterwegen dient nur dazu zum nächsten Trail zu gelangen, ist aber noch kein Mountainbiken, egal wie hoch der Berg ist.


Nicht denken, sei einfach ganz natürlich!


----------



## Basti138 (13. April 2015)

Also für Schotterwege ein 29er nehmen und am Traileingang dieses unabgesperrt stehen lassen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. April 2015)

Ich hab mir gerade aus der Restekiste eine 9,4 kg " sechsundzwanzigzoll " Rennschnecke zusammengefummelt ...
26" Fetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (14. April 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade aus der Restekiste eine 9,4 kg " sechsundzwanzigzoll " Rennschnecke zusammengefummelt ...
> 26" Fetzt



Ist das mit dem Gewicht und den kleinen Rädern überhaupt fahrbar?


----------



## Speedskater (14. April 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Nicht denken, sei einfach ganz natürlich!


 
Du solltest nicht von Dir auf andere schließen.
Deine Aussage trägt nichts zur Diskussion bei und weist auf einen stark ausgeprägten DKE hin.


----------



## Speedskater (14. April 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem Gewicht und den kleinen Rädern überhaupt fahrbar?


 
Ich bin gerade mit meinem 26" 9,5 kg Race Fully zur Arbeit geradelt, man kann gerade noch damit fahren.


----------



## vice-president (14. April 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Deine Aussage trägt nichts zur Diskussion bei und weist auf einen stark ausgeprägten DKE hin.


TOLL! Nicht nur einer der letzten echten Mountainbiker, auch noch Psychologe!


----------



## 18hls86 (14. April 2015)

Zum Glück, nicht der letzte seiner Art ...


----------



## R.C. (14. April 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade aus der Restekiste eine 9,4 kg " sechsundzwanzigzoll " Rennschnecke zusammengefummelt ...



Bei einem 29er waere der Lenker auch nicht hoeher!


----------



## 18hls86 (14. April 2015)

Aber der Vorbau negativ.


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2015)

Nirgendwo treiben sich soviele Bewohner aus D-26260 Einen a.d. Waffel rum, wie hier.


----------



## 18hls86 (14. April 2015)

War das nicht der Sinn des TE und auch der Zweck des Theaters?


----------



## Basti138 (14. April 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nirgendwo treiben sich soviele Bewohner aus D-26260 Einen a.d. Waffel rum, wie hier.



Du bist als 29er geschädigter sowieso raus, KUSCH!
(Dir mangelts an Entscheidungsfreiheit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (15. April 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bei einem 29er waere der Lenker auch nicht hoeher!


Kommt mal noch irgendwann ein anderer Lenker dran,aber jetzt taugts erst mal ganz gut,bis auf das Kettenblatt, das ist def.zu klein ...
Wie gesagt,Restekiste bis auf den Rahmen,den hab ich hier im ibc erstanden für 40€ glaub ich


----------



## exto (15. April 2015)

Geil! 

Hier versammelt sich die PEGIDA des Bergrad fahrens


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (15. April 2015)

Dieser Fred is wie ein Unfall. Man muss einfach hinsehen und ist schockiert


----------



## Aldar (15. April 2015)

hat diesen thread immer noch keiner mit feuer vernichtet?


----------



## Themar7 (15. April 2015)

Hab grad mal bei einem Onlineshop gesehen das die Reifenauswahl bei 26Zoll immer noch am größten ist! 
Daher bleib ich beim 26er!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EinsRakete (15. April 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal bei einem Onlineshop gesehen das die Reifenauswahl bei 26Zoll immer noch am größten ist!
> Daher bleib ich beim 26er!!!!!!!!!!!



Was für ein Argument.

Hab grad mal in einem Supermarkt gesehen,dass die Auswahl an Gemüse immer noch am größten ist. Trotzdem wird es nie mein Hauptnahrungsmittel.


----------



## Basti138 (15. April 2015)

Weil 26er nie sterben werden
Das kriegste nicht durch, wenn du ein paar andere Maße auf dem Markt schmeißt. Den kurzfristigen Mehrgewinn hats erbracht und fertig.


----------



## Basti138 (15. April 2015)

> Hab grad mal in einem Supermarkt gesehen,dass die Auswahl an Gemüse immer noch am größten ist. Trotzdem wird es nie mein Hauptnahrungsmittel.


Und was haste früher gegessen, also bevor es nichts anderes als Gemüse gab?


----------



## Themar7 (15. April 2015)

26 Zoll ist und wird immer am schnellsten bergauf sein. Das wäre der Hauptgrund warum ich weiter 26er fahre!
Und bergab macht es doch auch mehr Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (15. April 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Was für ein Argument.
> 
> Hab grad mal in einem Supermarkt gesehen,dass die Auswahl an Gemüse immer noch am größten ist. Trotzdem wird es nie mein Hauptnahrungsmittel.


Mein Lieblingsgemüse ist Bockwurst


----------



## MrMapei (15. April 2015)

Themar7 schrieb:


> 26 Zoll ist und wird immer am schnellsten bergauf sein. Das wäre der Hauptgrund warum ich weiter 26er fahre!
> Und bergab macht es doch auch mehr Spaß!!


Blöd ist nur, dass es ausstirbt, dieses 26 Zoll ...


----------



## 4mate (15. April 2015)

Besser wäre es aber wenn die Blöden aussterben würden


----------



## exto (15. April 2015)

Also, ich persönlich finde Aussterben generell eher unerfreulich. Wieso sind hier alle irgenwie scharf auf das entgültige Ableben von irgendwem oder irgendwas?


----------



## Basti138 (15. April 2015)

26er werden überleben, Evolution


----------



## Themar7 (15. April 2015)

Totgesagte leben länger!
Solange Reifen- und Laufradhersteller weiterhin ausreichend 26er verkaufen wirds wohl nicht aussterben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (15. April 2015)

Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn der Thread weitere 3 Jahre besteht und die 27.5er immer noch auf gescheite Reifen warten - die dann immer noch nicht erhältlich sein werden


----------



## Bench (16. April 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade aus der Restekiste eine 9,4 kg " sechsundzwanzigzoll " Rennschnecke zusammengefummelt ...
> 26" Fetzt


geil 

Ich hab mir auch ein 26" Hardtail aus der Restekiste zusammengebaut, komme aber über 11kg raus


----------



## Leertaste (16. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn der Thread weitere 3 Jahre besteht und die 27.5er immer noch auf gescheite Reifen warten - die dann immer noch nicht erhältlich sein werden



Dümmster Post seit einigen Seiten


----------



## Ghoste (16. April 2015)

Danke 
Warten wir halt mal ab und komischerweise gefällt mein Post im Gegensatz zu deinem ;-)

Und die üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. NN oder Baron gibt es entweder garnicht oder in keiner vernünftigen Gummimischung...

EDIT: P.s.: Und mit Dummheit hat das nicht zu tun. Ist nun mal ebenso, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht...


----------



## Basti138 (17. April 2015)

Leertaste hat wahrscheinlich nen Fehlkauf gemacht und will sich das nicht eingestehen.
Das Problem ist nur, dass es passieren kann, dass nicht alle anderen auch zu große laufräder kaufen. Und wenn man sich sein Avatare Bild mal ansieht, sind die Räder mächtig groß 
Meine Oma hatte immer gesagt "Junge, wenn die anderen ins kalte Wasser springen, spring nicht hinterher, oder kuck wenigstens, obs die warm genug ist"

Es ist genau so, als würde ein Reifenhersteller 27,5 oder 29er Reifen für BMX anbieten, wozu produzieren, wenns eh keiner kauft


----------



## R.C. (17. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Und die üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. NN oder Baron gibt es entweder garnicht oder in keiner vernünftigen Gummimischung...



Bloed ist halt, dass es derzeit mehr neue interessante Reifen fuer 26er nicht gibt (bzw. geben wird) als es brauchbare Reifen fuer 27.5 nicht gibt.


----------



## Alpenjupp (17. April 2015)

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass es (immer noch?) mehr 26er gibt als 27.5er und 29er zusammen.


----------



## vice-president (17. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn der Thread weitere 3 Jahre besteht und die 27.5er immer noch auf gescheite Reifen warten - die dann immer noch nicht erhältlich sein werden





Ghoste schrieb:


> Und die üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. NN oder Baron gibt es entweder gar nicht oder in keiner vernünftigen Gummimischung...
> 
> EDIT: P.s.: Und mit Dummheit hat das nicht zu tun. Ist nun mal ebenso, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht...



Vom NN gibt es nur den 2.1" und den 2.25" GateStar nicht in dem beiden großen Größen. Sonst ist das Angebot identisch.

Und wenn es mehr DH-Bikes mit 27.5" gibt wird Conti auch DH-Reifen in dieser Größe anbieten.
Zur Zeit ist die Nachfrage sicher noch so gering das es sich einfach nicht lohnt.
Basti138 hat es schon ganz richtig erkannt:



Basti138 schrieb:


> Es ist genau so, als würde ein Reifenhersteller 27,5 oder 29er Reifen für BMX anbieten, wozu produzieren, wenns eh keiner kauft


----------



## flechte (17. April 2015)

Beim Erscheinen der CD hat man das Vinyl totgesagt.... heut gibts alles immer, solange es Rohstoffe gibt und jemand es kauft. Ich werd mein 26" mit Sicherheit nicht weggeben !


----------



## R.C. (17. April 2015)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Wird wohl daran liegen, dass es (immer noch?) mehr 26er gibt als 27.5er und 29er zusammen.



Nur, dass es derzeit genau einen brauchbaren nicht-DH Semislick in 26" gibt (Rock Razor, fuer DH gibt es auch noch den G2), waehrend Hinz und Kunz neue Semislicks vorstellt bzw. produziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenjupp (17. April 2015)

Hab 'nicht' nicht gelesen.


----------



## Jierdan (17. April 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nur, dass es derzeit genau einen brauchbaren nicht-DH Semislick in 26" gibt (Rock Razor, fuer DH gibt es auch noch den G2), waehrend Hinz und Kunz neue Semislicks vorstellt bzw. produziert.



Was ist eigentich aus dem High Roller SS geworden?


----------



## R.C. (17. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was ist eigentich aus dem High Roller SS geworden?



Wurde schon vor mehr als 10 Jahren eingestellt.


----------



## 4mate (17. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was ist eigentich aus dem High Roller SS geworden?








Genau solche Reifen hatte mal mein Baumarktbike!


----------



## Leertaste (17. April 2015)

In Zukunft werden 26" nur noch mit Panaracer Smoke & Dart rumfahren


----------



## Leertaste (17. April 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Leertaste hat wahrscheinlich nen Fehlkauf gemacht und will sich das nicht eingestehen.
> Das Problem ist nur, dass es passieren kann, dass nicht alle anderen auch zu große laufräder kaufen. Und wenn man sich sein Avatare Bild mal ansieht, sind die Räder mächtig groß



Bei mir ist halt alles n bisschen größer


----------



## Rubik (17. April 2015)

Ein Mountainbike ist nur ein Mountainbike mit 26"! 

Schluss! Aus! Basta!


----------



## Ghoste (17. April 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Vom NN gibt es nur den 2.1" und den 2.25" GateStar nicht in dem beiden großen Größen. Sonst ist das Angebot identisch.



Naja, das Angebot auf der Schwalbe HP vielleicht. Vor paar tagen wurde hier wieder erst ein Thread eröffnet, wo gefragt wurde, warum der NN ins Trailstar immer noch nicht erhältlich ist. Wenn du weißt wo, gerne her mit der Info ;-)
Und das ist nur ein Beispiel, das Gemecker bei einigen 27,5er über nicht verfügbare Reifen zieht sich hier doch quer durchs Forum.

Einige Neue Reifen die es für 26 nicht gibt finde ich auch schade (z.B. WTB Trailboss) aber es gibt immer noch mehr als genügend Alternativen


----------



## berkel (17. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Und die üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. NN oder Baron gibt es entweder garnicht oder in keiner vernünftigen Gummimischung...


Hm, also ich vermisse beide nicht. Es gibt ja den Minion, was anderes braucht man eigentlich nicht. Ich verstehe eh nicht warum es tausend verschiedene MTB Reifen geben muss, 2 Profile in 2 Karkassenversionen mit 2 Gummimischungen und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk (17. April 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ein Mountainbike ist nur ein Mountainbike mit 26"!
> 
> Schluss! Aus! Basta!


Das ist Rassismus!


----------



## Edged (17. April 2015)

Werden Reifen > 26" nicht aus dem Holland-/Treckingradsegment bedient?


----------



## Epic-Treter (17. April 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ein Mountainbike ist nur ein Mountainbike mit 26"!


----------



## Edged (17. April 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ein Mountainbike ist nur ein Mountainbike mit 26"!
> 
> Schluss! Aus! *Basta!*


Genau! Gerhard Schröder würde 26" fahren - ausschließlich!

_Chuck Norris sowieso ..._


----------



## Muddybiker (18. April 2015)

Es ist schön zu lesen, daß es in der heutigen Zeit noch viele Menschen gibt, die 26'er fahren. Ich selber habe auch nur zu Hause 26 Zoll MTB.
Ich habe die besten jungen Jahre hinter mir und bezeichne mich heute eher als "Fitnessbiker". Es ist das Bike mit dem ich die meisten Km machen. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.
Rahmen: Chaka Skud Titan
Gabel: Big Fork, Stahl
Ausstattung: Shimano LX 3x9 Fach
Narben: Shimano XTR
Gewicht: 10 KG


----------



## 4mate (18. April 2015)

Muddybiker schrieb:


> Na*r*ben: Shimano XTR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (18. April 2015)

Hey, was solls, ich habe sogar noch Suntour XC Pro - Narben. Die Pedale waren damals scharfkantig, aber halt noch nicht soooo griffig...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (18. April 2015)

Muddybiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die besten jungen Jahre hinter mir und bezeichne mich heute eher als "Fitnessbiker".



Geht mir genauso, seitdem ich mit meinen fast 45 Jahren fast jedes Wochenende durch irgendwelche Bikeparks scheppere, fühle ich mich auch deutlich fitter.


----------



## An der Alb (19. April 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ein Mountainbike ist nur ein Mountainbike mit 26"!
> 
> Schluss! Aus! Basta!




Dann könnte man den Thread nach der Aussage eigentlich schließen. 


Gesendet von iPhone 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leertaste (19. April 2015)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Dann könnte man den Thread nach der Aussage eigentlich schließen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone 6 mit Tapatalk


Dann könnte der Newsbereich auch geschloßen werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2015)

Ja liked euch doch bis ihr bled seid...ach ne, ja...


----------



## Edged (19. April 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja liked euch doch bis ihr bled seid...ach ne, ja...



Auch auf zu große Laufräder reingefallen?


----------



## 18hls86 (19. April 2015)

Größer ist ja besser, oder auch so. 
Deswegen, bitte jetzt endlich 32 Zoll! 
Von mir aus auch im "+" Format.
Hauptsache ein neuer Aufhänger, sonst wird die olle Suppe noch kalt ...


----------



## Muddybiker (20. April 2015)

Also, wenn es so weitergeht mit der Vielfalt der Produkte, siehe 26",27,5",29",26+",27,5+",29+", müsste jeder Händler seine Produktangebote erweitern. Dies hat zufolge, das die Ladenfläche vergrößert wird und damit auch die Fixkosten, die auf den Kunden übertragen werden. Später kommen die 36" noch hinzu.
Meine Interessen sind im Fokus Spaß und Fitness, und bin doch immer wieder erstaunt wieviel Spaß ich mit meinem Bike hab. In meinen 40'ern bin da schon genügsamer. Siehe Foto.


----------



## Muddybiker (20. April 2015)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Wozu ist der Koffer an dem Bike? Ziehst du um?



  für diverse Getränke (Flachmänner)  , bissl Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe.


----------



## vice-president (20. April 2015)

Alpenjupp schrieb:


> Wozu ist der Koffer an dem Bike? Ziehst du um?


Die Satteltasche ist gar nicht so groß, sie wirkt nur im Verhältnis zu den kleinen Rädern so riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was ist eigentich aus dem High Roller SS geworden?



Der Nachfolger ist raus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=News

Die Aussage von Maxxis zu den Reifengrößen dürfte auch so manchem 1-Man-Army-Widerstandskämpfer hier gut gefallen  :

"Als Reifengrößen werden zum Start 27,5“ und 29” in 2,3“ Breite mit Enduro- und DH-Karkassen angeboten, später wird auch eine 26” Version folgen. Die Aussage von Maxxis dazu: Ohne 26“ würden wir nicht hier stehen und der Hersteller sein, der wir sind. Wir werden daher auch einen Maxxis Minion SS in 26” auf den Markt bringen. Als Verfügbarkeit gibt Maxxis Juni / Juli an, das Gewicht beim 29 x 2,3″ Reifen soll bei 820 g liegen."

*überflüssig -swe68*


----------



## swe68 (23. April 2015)

*Habt ihr Langeweile?
Hier ist kein Stammtisch, hier geht es um 26". Bleibt beim Thema und schaut Euch vielleicht mal die Forenregeln an.
Demnächst gibt es Verwarnungen.
-swe68*


----------



## Alpenjupp (23. April 2015)

Kärnten , geht nur mit 26 Zoll.


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. April 2015)

26" geht ...


----------



## Ghoste (23. April 2015)

...bis wieder einer kommt und uns vorgaukeln will, dass 26 tot ist 

EDIT: was hast da für einen Rahmen, suche auch noch was für Restekiste-Verwertung in 26" und 120mm Gabel


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. April 2015)

Ist ein Carver in XL
Hab ich hier im Bikemarkt für 40 Taler inkl.Versand bekommen. 
Schwiegerpapa hat ihn schwarz gepulvert ...


----------



## vice-president (24. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> ...bis wieder einer kommt und uns vorgaukeln will, dass 26 tot ist
> 
> EDIT: was hast da für einen Rahmen, suche auch noch was für Restekiste-Verwertung in 26" und 120mm Gabel



Das es 26" Rahmen und Räder noch lange auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt geben wird steht außer Frage.
Doch was kommt noch an 26" MTBs neu auf den Markt und hält die Größe "am Leben"?
Long-Travel-, Dirt-, Kinderbikes mal außen vorgelassen bieten nur noch wenige was an.


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2015)

Von Surly gibt's noch Trail- und Tour-Rahmen. Allerdings aus Stahl und dementspr. teuer. Und außerdem ohne absichtliche Fehler, deren Beseitigung dann als "Fortschritt" verkauft werden kann. Somit für den durchschnittlichen MTB-Käufer uninteressant.


----------



## gardenman (24. April 2015)

Nicolai fertigt auf Nachfrage auch noch 26" Rahmen mit dem leider sackteuren Maßrahmenaufschlag.... Hab ich gerade durch und freue mich auf mein im Juli oder August ausgelieferten neuen 26" Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (24. April 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Bei mir ist halt alles n bisschen größer


Wusste doch, dass die 29er nur auf den Markt geworfen wurden, damit Männer ihre Komplexe kompensieren können


----------



## Leertaste (24. April 2015)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Wusste doch, dass die 29er nur auf den Markt geworfen wurden, damit Männer ihre Komplexe kompensieren können


Ich hab aber kein 29"


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2015)

"Kette rechts und Gabel links"
---> Zumindest letzteres ist doch der Inbegriff von Komplexkompensation


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (24. April 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> "Kette rechts und Gabel links"
> ---> Zumindest letzteres ist doch der Inbegriff von Komplexkompensation


Nee, wer hat der hat


----------



## Basti138 (24. April 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Ich hab aber kein 29"


Du bist ja auch kein richtiger Mann.


Wobei mir fällt grad ein, ich hab auch keins


----------



## Leertaste (24. April 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch kein richtiger Mann.
> 
> 
> Wobei mir fällt grad ein, ich hab auch keins



Hm ... also wenn ich eins hätte müsste ich Komplexe kompensieren und wenn ich keins habe bin ich kein richtiger Mann ??? 

Ja ne - ist klar Atze ...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Django (25. April 2015)

Sage bloss, der Thread ist nicht tot zu kriegen. 

Mein 29" verstaubt gerade im Keller. Bin leider schon seit nem halben Jahr raus aus dem MTB-Biken, weil mich die Arbeit körperlich mehr fordert als das 29"-Stevens. 
Ich denke, das kann mich nicht mehr annähernd körperlich Fordern. Da muss vielleicht ein 26" HT mit mindestens 140er Gabel er.


----------



## Muddybiker (25. April 2015)

Ich habe mal aus einem anderen Forum einen Kommentar gelesen, den ich gut fand und zu diesem Thread passt.
Zitat Anfang:

"Zu den ganzen Leuten hier die über "selbsternannte Experten" maulen und dass die die neuen Laufradgrößen völlig unbegründet verreißen:

1.) Wenn ich etwas neues verreiße, dann mache ich das mit Begründung. Weil ich es kann. Weil ich schon Geos erstellt und wieder verworfen habe, weil ich Radl konstruiert und gebaut habe, da haben die meisten hier MTB noch nichtmal buchstabieren können. Weil ich viel erlebt habe, weil ich in längeren Zeiträumen denke. Und weil ich weiß, das 26 vs 650B im Grunde komplett wurscht ist.
2.) Noch nie gefahren... LOL Weil ihr Bübchen eben keine Erfahrung habt! Glaubt ihr, 650B oder 29er sind neue Laufradgrößen? Beides gibts seit es Räder gibt. Wir haben von 24" bis 29" schon alles durchgekaut.
3.) Frauchen hat 1.6m und fährt glücklich und zufrieden ... auf Straße und Forstwegen. Freut mich. Supi. Ehrlich. Aber das ist hier nicht gerade unsere Zielgruppe. Frauchen die ich kenne mit 1,5x hat 24" probiert, hat 26" probiert, hat auch was größeres probiert und 26" war dann optimal. Supi. Und was heißt das? Der einen paßt das, dem anderen das. Nix anderes sage ich hier. Und den kleinen Leuten die eben nicht auf Forststraßen fahren sondern lieber verwinkelte ST denen geht die wendige Geo ab. Für größere Laufräder braucht man auch mehr Kraft zum Steuern. Auch ein Nachteil für kleine Leute. Kleine Nachteile, gewiss. Für manche auch nicht spürbar.
4.) Spürt man tatsächlich einen Unterschied im Abrollverhalten? Kann mir keiner erzählen. Nicht zwischen 26" und 650B. Das ist der gleiche Placebo Effekt wie Homöopathie. Ich habe dafür teures Geld gezahlt, also muß es wirken. Vouillouz allerdings spürt tatsächlich einen Unterschied im Fahren, denn diese Aussage polstert seinen Popo mit zusätzlichen Euro. Alle anderen können sich brausen gehen.
5.) Im Rennen/XC/Marathon fahren sie... ich kann das nimmer hören. Die fahren und promoten das wofür sie bezahlt werden. Und wenn die Felgen pink lackiert werden, dann werden die pinken Felgen schneller sein, besser federn, abrollen und um 1sek schneller um die Kurven zirkeln als die blanken. Weil die Geld dafür bekommen genau das zu sagen. Und die Amateure und Hobbyrennläufer fahren und schlucken das was die Profis fahren und schlucken damit sie genau so schnell sind wie die.
Und im Marathon? LOL Das sind doch größtenteils eh nur noch Trekkingrennstrecken.
6.) Spürt man einen Unterschied in der Konstruktion? Klar. Wenn man keinen elends langen Hinterbau machen will, und/oder noch einen Dämpfer unterbringen, dazu noch Reifenfreiheit damit man nicht nur in Kalifornien damit fahren kann.. dann spürt der Konstrukteur jeden mm. Und das ist bei kleinen Rahmen halt blöder zum Realisieren. Dann muß man Kompromisse machen und der kleinere Rahmen ist dann halt etwas anderes als die nächste Größe.
7.) Vergleich mit der Automobilindustrie: Lächerlich. Wenn diese Kinderbranche Fahrrad auch nur annähernd einen Qualitäts-/Fertigungs-/Preis-/Sicherheitsstandard entsprächen müßte wie die KFZ Industrie könnte ich das nachvollziehen. Aber das ist ja Kinderkram. Das kann jeder zammbasteln. Wenn jetzt jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Bikes bauen würde, LOL da wäre was los. Da würde nix mehr funktionieren weil die das nicht zammbringen. Nicht weil es konstruktiv schwierig wäre, machen eh alles die Chinesen und Inder, sondern weil die das logistisch/preistechnisch nicht dazahn. 
8.) Mir gehts darum: Es wird uns aufgezwungen und durchgedrückt nur um kurzfristiges Marketing zu betreiben. Nur um einen Hype zu entfachen. Und in 5 Jahren wenn dann auf 650B umgestellt ist, dann ist 566mm der neue Hype?? Die Sachen werden kurzlebig designed - nicht (nur) in der Qualität sondern in der Funktion und Kompatibilität. Damit man alle paar Jahre gundelegend neu kaufen muß.

Verarsche. Nix anderes. Daher ist mir das ganze wurscht. Ich bleib mit meinen 10 Bikes bei 26".

Ich benutze aber auch mein Handy/PC/Smartphone länger als 2 Jahre. Weil mir der Ressourcenverbrauch net wurscht ist. Und so suche ich meine Sachen auch aus - nach der Nutzungsdauer. Hugh! Ich habe gesprochen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










"

Zitat Ende.


Ich habe für mein Bike dieses Jahr das 2. Mal die Kette gewechselt und upgedatet. Et voilà :


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2015)

Auch zum guten Teil nur Polemik. Stichworte, als Beispiel: Homöopathie, Pink. Na und, ich trag auch mal Pink, da haben die Affen was zu gaffen.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. April 2015)

Mich macht noch der weiße Vorbau fertig!  

Krasses Teil! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## Speedskater (25. April 2015)

Das Zitat gefällt mir und deckt sich mit meiner Meinung.
Kennt ihr den Film "Die Glücksritter" ?
Ich habe das Gefühl, da haben zwei Hirnis aus der Bikeindustrie um einen Dollar gewettet, dass sie den Mountainbikern, denen sie die letzten Jahre 26zöller verkauft haben, jetzt 28zöller verkaufen, die sie 29zöller nennen und keiner merkt, dass man sie verarscht.


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

Und alle wieder am 

Warum fahrt Ihr nicht alle alte Merlins , Kleins & Co. und treibt Euch im Klassik-Forum rum ?

Dusselige Entwicklungen ala Discbrakes , FG , Ahead usw... sind doch alles nur Machenschaften einer Verschwörung vom KGB , der NSA und dem NSU 

Junge junge junge ...

Kauft Euch n T1 , n Attitude und feiert PinkFloyd ...

Ich fahre weiterhin mit 6 Airbags , 650B und feier Dubstep ...  (Komisch nur dass die meisten Biker wie ich auch die 26"er feiern - nur umgekehrt funzt das nicht !Was los mit Euch ?)
Es gibt genug Firmen die noch 26" Bikes anbieten - auch "Zulieferer" ala RS o.ä. ...

So , und jetzt bitte weiter


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Also ich fahre neben meinen 26ern auch ein 650b ( ich hoffe ich werde nicht gesteinigt.  )
Merke nicht wirklich einen Unterschied ....


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. April 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Merke nicht wirklich einen Unterschied ....



Genau darum geht's doch bei der ganzen Diskussion.
Im Grunde merkt den Unterschied doch wirklich kein Normalbiker, die Industrie tut jetzt aber schon seit geraumer Zeit so, als wären die 26" bikes die ganzen Jahre mit quadratischen Reifen durch die Gegend gerumpelt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Dieser Hype wird sich auch wieder geben ...
Ich finde beide Größen Super !
Meine Meinung


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

Alleine schon wegen der wesentlich wuchtigeren , brutaleren und geilern Optik kommt mir , nach etlichen 26ern , nur noch 650B ins Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. April 2015)

...aus dem gleichen Grund sind unsere Innenstädte vollgestopft mit sinnlosen SUVs.


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

SUV's find ich auch gut,hab selber einen kleinen ...
Brauch ihn aber auf meinem Dorf


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

Ja, aber mein Bike verstopft keine Innenstädte und n SUV würde mir auch nicht ins Haus kommen !
Mein 650B Bike verbraucht in jeglicher Hinsicht die gleichen Ressourcen wie n 26" - von daher ...


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hab selber einen kleinen ...
> Brauch ihn aber auf meinem Dorf


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Verbraucht weniger als ein "normaler" PKW und außerdem habe ich mir eine Prinz Gasanlage einbauen lassen,und deshalb ein reines Gewissen unserem Planeten gegenüber


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. April 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Ja, aber mein Bike verstopft keine Innenstädte und n SUV würde mir auch nicht ins Haus kommen !
> Mein 650B Bike verbraucht in jeglicher Hinsicht die gleichen Ressourcen wie n 26" - von daher ...



Alles gut, ich meinte das nur als Parallele in Bezug auf 'wir kaufen nach Optik'.


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Dann hätte ich einen Bulli oder nen Käfer mit Brezelfenstern ...


----------



## Wayne_ (25. April 2015)

ich geh nur noch Nacktwandern, das verbraucht garnix. Selbstverständlich in 26 Zoll Schritten.


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich meinte das nur als Parallele in Bezug auf 'wir kaufen nach Optik'.


Klar kaufe ich nach Optik - nach dem ich mir die ,für mich, schönsten Bikes ausgesucht habe , gehts ans checken der Specs und des P/L-Verhältnisses und dann wird gekauft .
Und wenn dann so n modernes 650B auch noch Spaß bringt und ich mich wohl fühle ist doch alles gut , oder ?
N neues Bike hätte ich so oder so gekauft ...^^
29" z.B. würde ich mir nie kaufen - gefällt mir einfach optisch nicht ... 
Aber wem es gefällt - viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen 29"er 
Und wer 26" bevorzugt - auch Dir viel Spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. April 2015)

Ich würde z.B. gerne mal ein 29er ausprobieren,
dann aber sowas wie ein Ion, Codeine oder Prime (oder das Quarterhorse als HT).
Problem ist nur, was mache ich, wenn es mir wirklich gefällt? Noch ein Rad kaufen?


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Warum nicht ?
Wenn es passt,dir taugt,es die Mittel und die Regierung zulassen


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, was mache ich, wenn es mir wirklich gefällt? Noch ein Rad kaufen?



Was gibts den sinnigeres als n Bike kaufen ?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. April 2015)

Naja, die Anzahl meiner bikes nähert sich gerade dem 2-stelligen Bereich...


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Na dann macht doch eins mehr das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Naja, die Anzahl meiner bikes nähert sich gerade dem 2-stelligen Bereich...


Na komm ... wenn dann richtig und den 10er voll machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. April 2015)

Ich sag dann meiner Frau, ihr beide habt das gesagt.


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ich sag dann meiner Frau, ihr beide habt das gesagt.


Dafür halte ich doch dann gerne den Wirsing hin


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Bin ich dabei


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

Und wieviele davon sind 26er ?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. April 2015)

Alle, das fatbike ist ja von der Felgengröße auch 26"


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. April 2015)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Alle, das fatbike ist ja von der Felgengröße auch 26"


Also auch 650b


----------



## Leertaste (25. April 2015)

Könntet Ihr bitte ernst bleiben ?


----------



## MTB_Django (25. April 2015)

Oje....SUVs mit 29" MTBs zu vergleichen....SUVs sind ja gar keine echten Geländewagen. Die kann man eher mit Trekkingfahrrädern vergleichen. 

Wer nachhaltig sein will bei Fahrrädern fährt besser nur Stahlrahmen. Vom Material her ist das nachhaltiger als Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## Enginejunk (26. April 2015)

29er sind ja auch keine echten mountainbikes....


----------



## Teguerite (26. April 2015)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat:
Warum zur Hölle braucht es das? Meinung zu "27+", "6FATTIE", "Semi-Fat" und co
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/waru...u-27-6fattie-semi-fat-und-co.751567/#comments


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldie49 (28. April 2015)

Wenn die 26er aussterben,dann könnt Ihr was erleben,Ihr.....


----------



## Edged (28. April 2015)

Ich werde das Ende der 26er nicht mehr erleben.
Ich bin über 80J.  alt ...


----------



## Enginejunk (28. April 2015)

warum willst du nicht älter als 82j. werden?


----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2015)

oldie49 schrieb:


> Wenn die 26er aussterben,dann könnt Ihr was erleben,Ihr.....


Jetzt mal ohne Käse, die Agilität eines 26ers wird durch die größeren Laufräder deutlich verschlechtert und selbst bei 27,5 Zoll. Diese verspielte Geo wird dadurch abgetötet. Mir macht sowas keinen Spass...
Diese Waldwegomaräder können mir gestohlen bleiben!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Juni 2015)

Hab mir gerade wieder ein "neues altes" 26er (Liteville 301) mit Schnellspanner und Hollowtech2 gekauft, versteh den ganzen hype um neue Standards schon seit langem nicht mehr....mir solls recht sein, hab das tolle bike zu einem echt fairen Preis bekommen, nachdem mir mein Canyon gecrashed ist. Die "guten" Teile wandern rüber und können weiter benutzt werden..ideal


----------



## DFG (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte gedacht, das man den Schwachsinn nicht mehr weiter führen kann und das 26 Retro schon dieses Frühjahr kommt, weit gefehlt, 27 plus und die Bikebravos  alle so,  ja super, viel besser.......gut, konnten wir ein Rotwild 26 Zoll Vorführrad für einen wirklich kleinen Euro kaufen, danke ihr Deppen!


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leertaste (1. Juni 2015)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Euro :

Einführung des Euros 2002 ...

Deutschland im Jahre 2015 :

"Die schöne D-Mark .... !!!"
"Früher war alles besser !!!" 
"Ich will die Mark wieder zurück !!!" 
"Die Mauer muss wieder hoch !!!" 
....


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin gestern das erste Mal nach 25 Jahren 26 Zoll ein Twentyniner gefahren.

Was merke ich im Vergleich?

-Beschleunigung: Naja, einen kleinen Zacken träger nur auf dem allersten Meter, aber sonst kein Drama, gar nicht. Bewertung neutral.

-Wendigkeit: Man merkt das leicht behäbigere Wendeverhalten bei engen Kehren, aber ich finde das sogar eher positiv weil bei engem Lenkeinschlag das Bike zielgerichteter und ruhiger fährt, man muss weniger korrigieren während der Kehre. Bewertung positiv.

-Steifigkeit der Laufräder: Kein Unterschied, wie und wo soll man das merken? Keine Ahnung. Bewertung neutral

-Abfahrten bei grobem Schotter und Wurzeln: Filtert merklich die Belastungsspitzen aus, etwas smoother insgesamt alles, Lenker etwas ruhiger, auch hier weniger der vielen kleinen Korrekturbewegungen nötig. Aber aufpassen muss man auch wo man hinfährt, überall kann man auch nicht drüberrummsen wie als wenn ein Downhiller wäre und bei verblockten Stellen bleibt trotzdem ein leichtes Unbehagen, aber einen Tick mehr Sicherheit vermittelt es schon. Bewertung positiv

-Abfahrten bei Waldautobahnen: Eine Prise spurstabiler, aber jetzt nicht unbedingt vonnöten. Bewertung neutral

-Uphill bei grobem Geläuf: Ich finde, da ist die Paradedisziplin der 29er. Sehr hilfreiches Filtern der Belastungsspitzen, die bessere Traktion deutlich spürbar

-Uphill bei Waldautobahn: Fast kein Unterschied, ich meine, dass das 26er da sogar einen Zack schneller ist. Bewertung negativ bis neutral. Das viel gerühmte leichtere Abrollen auf allen Gründen ist hiermit widerlegt für mich.

-Wheelies: Man bekommt das Vorderrad kaum hoch, deutlich mehr Impuls und Antritt nötig, das gilt auch fürs kurze Anlupfen des Vorderrades bei Steilstufen aufwärts.

Fazit: In vielen Punkten Verbesserung, aber dort wo das 29er seine Vorteile hat, bin ich einfach zu wenig unterwegs um zu sagen ich bin insgesamt damit schneller. Es gilt zu sagen, je waldautobahniger desto 26er, je ruppiger desto 29er.

*Deswegen bleibt mein 26er in meinem Fuhrpark und wird bei entsprechendem Bedarf auch weiterhin eingesetzt!*


----------



## dickerbert (1. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Fazit: In vielen Punkten Verbesserung, aber dort wo das 29er seine Vorteile hat, bin ich einfach zu wenig unterwegs um zu sagen ich bin insgesamt damit schneller. Es gilt zu sagen, je waldautobahniger desto 26er, je ruppiger desto 29er.


Das ist sozusagen ein Coming-Out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juni 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Das ist sozusagen ein Coming-Out



Nicht jeder hat "epische" hochalpine Trails vor der Haustüre oder endlose Wurzelteppiche wie im Pfälzer Wald....


----------



## DFG (1. Juni 2015)

Jaja, ich weiss ich bin ein elendiger Fortschritts-, Konsum- und Überhauptverweigerer. Es ist nur so, dass ich weder jedes halbe Jahr ein Auto, Küche oder Rad kaufe. Und die Gattin auch nicht. Wenn meins im Eimer ist, sehen wir mal ob das 24 Zoll das musthave ist oder 28,3/4. Ist halt eine Freizeit-Industrie die von vermeidlichen oder echte Innovationen lebt...........


----------



## Leertaste (1. Juni 2015)

Joa - das war früher bestimmt auch so ...
Ich stelle mir das bildlich vor wie Gary und seine Kumpels rumgezankt haben müssen als einer auf die Idee kam 650B aussterben zu lassen und künftig nur noch 26" fahren und bauen zu wollen ...^^


----------



## DFG (1. Juni 2015)

Bestimmt, und ist halt immer blöde wenn dich auf der vermeintlichen Innovation ein Rentner auf einem alten Stargabel-MTB im Uphill mit einem fröhlichen Servus überholt.............


----------



## tane (1. Juni 2015)

...die wahrheit scheint mir in der mitte zu sein...
& es scheint mir nicht immer leicht zu sein, echte innovationen von konsumzwang-schwachsinn zu unterscheiden (ausser natürlich in nachbetrachtung...)


----------



## MrMapei (1. Juni 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...die wahrheit scheint mir in der mitte zu sein...


Also ist 27,5" doch das Beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leertaste (1. Juni 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...die wahrheit scheint mir in der mitte zu sein...



Genau ! Ich mag mein 27,5er 
Aber auch mein 26er ...


----------



## Leertaste (1. Juni 2015)

DFG schrieb:


> Bestimmt, und ist halt immer blöde wenn dich auf der vermeintlichen Innovation ein Rentner auf einem alten Stargabel-MTB im Uphill mit einem fröhlichen Servus überholt.............


Das liegt dann aber am Piloten ...


----------



## DFG (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bin der Rentner.........


----------



## Leertaste (1. Juni 2015)

DFG schrieb:


> Ich bin der Rentner.........



Korrekt !


----------



## oldie49 (1. Juni 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Käse, die Agilität eines 26ers wird durch die größeren Laufräder deutlich verschlechtert und selbst bei 27,5 Zoll. Diese verspielte Geo wird dadurch abgetötet. Mir macht sowas keinen Spass...
> Diese Waldwegomaräder können mir gestohlen bleiben!


War mein ernst!!!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. Juni 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> "Die schöne D-Mark .... !!!"
> "Früher war alles besser !!!"
> "Ich will die Mark wieder zurück !!!"
> "Die Mauer muss wieder hoch !!!"
> ....



Das sind doch alles legitime Vorderungen und so. .


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Juni 2015)

war ja auch die aussage von KONA: es gibt keinen wirklichen grund von 26" abzuweichen, deswegen auch das operator und process 167 auf 26". über kurz oder lang kommt man aber nicht um 27,5" rum. (leider!)


sogar die geistig-beschränkten haben es auf den punkt gebracht: mit 29" is en reibach zu machen, da muss noch was für die stock-und-stein deppen her und denen richtig verkauft werden obwohl es schwachsinn ist.

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/mountainbikes-das-ploetzliche-ende-der-26-zoller-a-918873.html


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Der nächste Schwachsinn (mal abgesehen von Reifengrößen) is der Immer häufiger werdende Entfall von Anlötsockeln und anderen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für den Umwerfer, damit man dann mit dem neuen Superrahmen für Superlaufräder gleich noch die Schaltung auf 1/x Fach umrüsten muss...

Und meiner Meinung nach maßgeblich dran beteiligt sind die A...Löcher von Specialized; welche eine Vorreiterrolle spielen bei so nem Unfug...

Aber für die Eisdielenfaher is das genau das richtige


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Der nächste Schwachsinn (mal abgesehen von Reifengrößen) is der Immer häufiger werdende Entfall von Anlötsockeln und anderen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für den Umwerfer, damit man dann mit dem neuen Superrahmen für Superlaufräder gleich noch die Schaltung auf 1/x Fach umrüsten muss...



Umwerfer und Schraubtretlager sind aber auch Irrwege der Evolution gewesen!


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Ist dem so? 3/2fach war also noch nie nötig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. Juni 2015)

Ich war beim gestrigen Ausritt von 4 Fahrern als Einziger mit einem altmodischen 26-Zöller unterwegs.


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ist dem so? 3/2fach war also noch nie nötig?



Doch, leider. Aber eben ein Schritt in die voellig falsche Richtung - dem Umwerfer.


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Ach und was wäre da deine Lösung gewesen?


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ach und was wäre da deine Lösung gewesen?



10-42er Kassetten und passende Schaltwerke natuerlich, von mir aus auch Getriebe (aber keinesfalls in der Nabe).


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Also Getriebe oder 1fach... Der wartungsarme und kostengünstige Umwerfer is da natürlich wirklich der Schritt in die falsche Richtung... Untauglich oder teuer is quasi deine Variante...


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juni 2015)

Ich warte auf 0-fach vorne und 21-fach hinten, das leg ich mir dann zu!


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Also Getriebe oder 1fach... Der wartungsarme und kostengünstige Umwerfer is da natürlich wirklich der Schritt in die falsche Richtung...



Wie ein _zusaetzliches_ Teil (den Trigger und Zug mal ignorierend, also tatsaechlich mehrere) im Vergleich zu einer Schaltung ohne Umwerfer wartungsaermer sein kann, musst du mir erklaeren!
Waere der Umwerfer 'neu' waere dieser teurer, so sind es eben die 1fach Antriebe (jaja, ich weiss schon, gefraeste Kassette und so). Genauso, wie hier jeder auf 26er schimpfen wuerde, wenn 27.5 die gewohnte Groesse waere


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Du kannst ja mal mit mir bissel fahren da wo ich fahre... Aber wehe du musst schieben oder kriegst bergab nen Knoten in die Beine.. 

Es gibt in der Tat Leute, denen is die Bandbreite der 1/11 nicht ausreichend. Daher die Wortwahl "untauglich"

Wartungsarm und günstig war im Bezug auf ein Getriebe gemeint.


----------



## DFG (1. Juni 2015)

Hinzu kommt die schleichende Preiserhöhung durch verbau von Minderwertigen Anbauteilen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

@R.C.

Wegen mir kann das jeder halten wie er will.

Verkehrt war ein Umwerfer noch nie. 

Aber den Leuten die Möglichkeit der Montage zu nehmen is ein wahrer Schritt in die falsche Richtung..


@DFG

Da geb ich dir Recht. Wenn ich Bikes für Tausende von Euros sehe im Laden und dann is da Shiftmix oder ganz und gar nicht mal was gruppenreines dran; da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln...


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal mit mir bissel fahren da wo ich fahre... Aber wehe du musst schieben oder kriegst bergab nen Knoten in die Beine..



Wenn 34-10 (am 26er) bergab nicht reichen, ist der Trail eh nicht fahrenswert 



3K-Power schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Tat Leute, denen is die Bandbreite der 1/11 nicht ausreichend.



Ohne Umwerfer gaebe es das Problem gar nicht - die Leute haetten sich entweder daran gewoehnt oder wuerden was anderes machen - Nordic Walking z.B. 



3K-Power schrieb:


> [
> Aber den Leuten die Möglichkeit der Montage zu nehmen is ein wahrer Schritt in die falsche Richtung..



Nein, das ist ein Schritt weg von den Kompromissen, die wegen des Umwerfers notwendig geworden sind. Die heutzutage gewuenschten kurzen Kettenstreben sind auch nicht gerade umwerferfreundlich.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2015)

DFG schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt die schleichende Preiserhöhung durch verbau von Minderwertigen Anbauteilen.........


Minderwertiger Euro,...


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Dann bin ich wohl der Ausmahmefall... Ich fahre ne 36/24 auf 11/32 mit nem mittleren Käfig weil mir der lange im Gelände zu heikel ist... Und mit Gelände meine ich Gelände und nicht ein angelegter Trail oder Park oder so... 

Mit ner 1/11 müsst ich dann für bergauf ne 32 fahren, was dann auf ner normalen Tour mit 32/10 zu kurz ist; da is mir 36/11 schon grenzwertig...

Und was fahrenswert ist, ist immer Ansichtssache.


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mit ner 1/11 müsst ich dann für bergauf ne 32 fahren, was dann auf ner normalen Tour mit 32/10 zu kurz ist; da is mir 36/11 schon grenzwertig...



Genau deswegen fahre ich ein 34er, 34:10 ist etwas 'besser' als 36:11 (naeher bei 38:11). Und bergauf merk' ich den Unterschied zwischen 34 und 32 eh nicht, da macht die Tagesform und die Bodenbeschaffenheit (trockener Boden mit Semislicks ist halt was anderes als saugender Matsch und passende Reifen) mehr aus


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Ja da is das Problem. Gelände ist halt selten "Waldautobahn"... Und wenn man nen Baron über Wurzelfelder, tiefen Waldboden und Matsch bergauf treten will, dann is halt die 1/11 am Ende... Bzw müsste ich genau an diesem Punkt Kompromisse eingehen, welche ich mit ner 2fach nicht habe.

Aber das is eigentlich nicht Thema hier. Mir geht's nur drum dass man zu weiteren Kompromissen außer Laufradgrössen gezwungen wird. 

Und Kettenstrebenlänge is an dieser Stelle auch kein Argument; mit 43cm bin ich da gut dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2015)

Na ja, 27,5 und 29er sind doch eh nicht fürs Gelände, dann passts doch wieder


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Und wenn man nen Baron über Wurzelfelder, tiefen Waldboden und Matsch bergauf treten will, dann is halt die 1/11 am Ende...



Geht mit einem Shorty hinten genauso gut bzw. schlecht wie mit 2fach. Wie schon gesagt ist's immer so anstrengend, dass der Uebersetzungsunterschied irrelevant wird.


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Ich merk schon. Du fährst keinen Freerider mit 16kg. Und die Definition von Gelände triftet bei uns beiden auch auseinander.

Oder du bist einfach nur saufit oder Profisportler.

ICH komm auf 1/11 nicht klar bei meinem Fahrprofil und die Hersteller beschneiden mich sehr mit ihrem Käse.

Für mich käme alternativ nur noch Alutech in aktuellen Versionen in Betracht; alle anderen haben sich bei mir ins Abseits gestellt.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Juni 2015)

Mir reicht vorne 52 und hinten 28/11 am MTB. Auf dem rennrad fahre ich 65 vorne.


----------



## Rubik (1. Juni 2015)

Der HSV wird absteigen, aber 26", 26" wird immer in der ersten Liga bleiben.


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich merk schon. Du fährst keinen Freerider mit 16kg.



Nein, aber ein Rune mit 15.2kg (mit EXO Shortys gewogen).
Freerider sind uebrigens auch etwas, was heutzutage ...  Ernsthaft: wer einen Freerider (der den Namen verdient hat) bergauf faehrt, ist nun wirklich selbst schuld , voellig unabhaengig von der verwendeten Schaltung.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Und die Definition von Gelände triftet bei uns beiden auch auseinander.



Halte ich eher fuer unwahrscheinlich.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Oder du bist einfach nur saufit oder Profisportler.



Das auf gar keinen Fall. Ausserdem bin ich alt


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Haja es gibt Leute, die fahren noch zu ihren Trails mit Muskelkraft und auch nicht mit dem Lift den Berg rauf.

Mir macht's halt mehr Spaß da zu fahren, wo es keinen Weg gibt... Quasi Slalom durch die Bäume wo es mir eben grad in Sinn kommt; bergauf genauso wie bergab... Da brauch ich meine 180mm Federweg und meine Stahlfederelemente bei 110kg fahrfertig.

Ich schieb erst wenn ich übern Lenker gebeugt entweder das Rad nicht mehr aufm Boden halten kann oder hinten der Grip fehlt; was dem Baron mit 1,8bar bei meinem Gewicht nicht so oft passiert.

Und ich hab Spaß dabei


----------



## DFG (1. Juni 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Minderwertiger Euro,...


Wohl kaum, wenn ich einen oder zwei Container von Shimano kaufe, wohl eher unverfroren Gewinnoptimierung und sofort die nächste Laufradgrösse. Freizeitindustrie halt, solange die Gelder noch vorhanden sind



Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mir macht's halt mehr Spaß da zu fahren, wo es keinen Weg gibt... Quasi Slalom durch die Bäume wo es mir eben grad in Sinn kommt; bergauf genauso wie bergab... Da brauch ich meine 180mm Federweg und meine Stahlfederelemente bei 110kg fahrfertig.



Ich wuerde ja behaupten, dass du die nicht nur (bergab) nicht brauchst, sondern dass die dich sogar bergauf behindern 
Das Rune geht mit 160er Gabel (150er mit 27.5) besser als mein DHler von vor 7 Jahren mit (getunter) 20cm Gabel.

Aber das


3K-Power schrieb:


> Und ich hab Spaß dabei


ist sowieso das einzige, was zaehlt und warum man (hoffentlich!) MTB faehrt.


----------



## 3K-Power (1. Juni 2015)

Ja die Definition von Enduro/Freeride ist halt "irgendwie rauf und schnell runter"

Da magst du schon Recht haben dass mir die Auslegung und meine "Anatomie" bergauf das Leben schwer machen. 

Aber wie du auch sagst; Hauptsache es macht Spaß...

Ich bräucht im Wald die 36/11 bzw 34/10 nicht. Aber ich fahr auch Touren damit und während da meine Frau mit 42/11 entspannt dahin tritt da bekomm ich schon den Knoten in die Beine; und auch hier machen das Baron plus 1,8 Bar nicht besser...

Hätt ich mehrere Räder je nach Einsatz, dann hätt ich die 1-11 mal mit der 32 vorne probiert und an den Anlötsockel nen Flaschenöffner geschraubt; hab aber nur die eine Hütte zum Biken.

Banshee is übrigens auch was feines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (1. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Banshee is übrigens auch was feines.



Und funktioniert tatsaechlich mit 26" besser als in 27.5" (um zum Threadthema zurueckzukommen .


----------



## gibberelli (3. Juni 2015)

schwalbe macht laut händler jetzt kein echtes UST mehr und kein 26" - stimmt das?


----------



## DFG (3. Juni 2015)

Schau doch einfach auf die Homepage. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## RetroRider (3. Juni 2015)

Der Hersteller der Schwalbe-Reifen ist Hung-A. Da würde ich aber momentan nicht auf die Homepage gehen.


> [...]
> In den letzen 90 Tagen haben wir 575 Seiten der Website überprüft. Dabei haben wir auf 511 Seite(n) festgestellt, dass Malware (schädliche Software) ohne Einwilligung des Nutzers heruntergeladen und installiert wurde. Der letzte Besuch von Google war am 2015-06-01. Verdächtiger Content wurde auf dieser Website zuletzt am 2015-05-31 gefunden.
> Die Malware umfasst 530 exploit(s), 1 scripting exploit(s). Bei einer Infizierung verursachte die Malware im Durchschnitt 24 neue(n) Prozess(e) auf dem Zielrechner.
> [...]


----------



## DFG (3. Juni 2015)

Habe keinen WinzigWeich Rechner......


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juni 2015)

Ein grosser Onlineshop haut gerade 26"-Überschussware günstig raus!  Motto: "26 Gründe für 26 Zoll"


----------



## pweber (10. Juni 2015)

Ach nochwas: 27.5 und 29 sind auch tot. Ab jetzt gibt es nur noch 27.5+ und 29+.

Bis zur Eurobike. Da kommt dann wieder was neues ;-)


----------



## Ghoste (10. Juni 2015)

Stimmt - 26"


----------



## zymnokxx (10. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ein grosser Onlineshop haut gerade 26"-Überschussware günstig raus!  Motto: "26 Gründe für 26 Zoll"


Welcher bitte? Brauche noch ne Pike...

Btw: welcher Hersteller hat für 2015/16 neue 26'' im allmountain/enduro-bereich (um 160mm federweg) auf den Markt gebracht? Mir fällt leider nur bionicon ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (10. Juni 2015)

Ich tippe auf ner mischung von 27,5+ hinten wegen komfort und durschlagschutz und 29" vorn wegen gewicht.


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Juni 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Welcher bitte? Brauche noch ne Pike...
> 
> Btw: welcher Hersteller hat für 2015/16 neue 26'' im allmountain/enduro-bereich (um 160mm federweg) auf den Markt gebracht? Mir fällt leider nur bionicon ein.


Kona process 167.


----------



## Ghoste (11. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ein grosser Onlineshop haut gerade 26"-Überschussware günstig raus!  Motto: "26 Gründe für 26 Zoll"



Hab mir die Angebote auch angeschaut - ganz okay, aber nicht so, dass es die in dem letzte Jahr nicht schon gleich oder besser gegeben hätte - genau wie in allen anderen Größen. Von einem Ausverkauf von 26 ist egtl. nichts zu merken!


----------



## Ghoste (11. Juni 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Btw: welcher Hersteller hat für 2015/16 neue 26'' im allmountain/enduro-bereich (um 160mm federweg) auf den Markt gebracht?



 Liteville geht auch noch ohne Probleme mit 26" (auch wenn hier intern auf Scaled-Sizing gesetzt wird) - der MK 12 lässt sich genau so (je nach Größe) in 26" aufbauen!


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Juni 2015)

Transition suppressor


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juni 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hab mir die Angebote auch angeschaut - ganz okay, aber nicht so, dass es die in dem letzte Jahr nicht schon gleich oder besser gegeben hätte - genau wie in allen anderen Größen. Von einem Ausverkauf von 26 ist egtl. nichts zu merken!



Stimmt, alles nicht der Brüller. Auch "Ausverkäufe" von 26"-Reifen (nicht nur von einem Anbieter): 1-2€ billiger proStück, lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (11. Juni 2015)

Warum sollten die das Zeug auch billig abstoßen?

Die 26"-Verfechter schreiben ja oft genug, dass sie solange das veraltete Zeug fahren, wie nur irgend möglich, dass auch dem dümmsten Verkäufer klar ist, dass er weiter überhöhte Preise verlangen kann


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juni 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Warum sollten die das Zeug auch billig abstoßen?
> 
> Die 26"-Verfechter schreiben ja oft genug, dass sie solange das veraltete Zeug fahren, wie nur irgend möglich, dass auch dem dümmsten Verkäufer klar ist, dass er weiter überhöhte Preise verlangen kann



Klarer Fall von Schuss ins eigene Knie! Begehrlichkeiten treiben Preise, Marktgesetz.


----------



## hulster (11. Juni 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Mir fällt leider nur bionicon ein.



Reicht doch  - ist die eierlegende Wollmichsau. War gerade mit in Finale. Geht so geil runter 
.... und hoch alles selbst gekurbelt.
Bin echt froh vom 29er auf 26" gewechselt zu sein. Trotz totgesagt und Marketing-Gequatsche.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Bin echt froh vom 29er auf 26" gewechselt zu sein. Trotz totgesagt und Marketing-Gequatsche.


 Blasphemie!


----------



## DFG (11. Juni 2015)

Herätiker


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Blasphemie!


----------



## Enginejunk (11. Juni 2015)

Chleudert den purschen zu poden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2015)

DFG schrieb:


> Herätiker



...sind statistisch gesehen für weniger Unheil in der heilen MTB-Welt verantwortlich, als Spiegelbrillenträger...


----------



## DFG (12. Juni 2015)

Mmmmmh gibt es den wirklich Unheil in der heilen Welt der Bike-Bravos, der bunten  Clownskostümträger und Marketingschwätzer, außer vielleicht ein  26 Zoll V-Break Stahl HT..........


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juni 2015)

http://269mtb.de/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (14. Juni 2015)

Sauber!  

Alle Nachteile kombiniert.


----------



## dickerbert (15. Juni 2015)

Oh Mann! Ich dachte zunächst an eine Parodie und hätte das auch ganz witzig gefunden. Aber der meint seinen Text, der durch all die Rechtschreibfehler kaum zu lesen ist, ja sogar ernst! Nicht zu fassen...


----------



## brera19 (15. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie eklig


----------



## MrMapei (15. Juni 2015)

Warum?

Scheint doch eine Topplösung zu sein


> Es war schneller als Räder, die ich bis jetzt hatte, die Traktion auf steilen Rampen war enorm, es beschleunigte und lenkte fast wie ein 26er, das Hinterrad rollte über die Wurzeln deutlich ruhiger, blieb nicht hängen und katapultierte mich nicht aus dem Sattel wie ein 26er.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Juni 2015)

Muss ich mir heute abend Zuhause mal rein ziehen


----------



## Edged (15. Juni 2015)

Die Darstellung ist empirisch für mich nachvollziehbar, bis auf die Tatsache, dass der Hinterbau immer noch zu lang ist und damit wieder Wendigkeit ggü. 26"/26" verloren geht... 
Müßte man mal probefahren.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> http://269mtb.de/index.html


Selten so nen Quark gelesen 

Jedem das seine


----------



## Sittenstrolch (15. Juni 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Selten so nen Quark gelesen
> 
> Jedem das seine



Na hör´mal, schließlich ist der Mensch Maschbaustudent, die wissen Alles.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Na hör´mal, schließlich ist der Mensch Maschbaustudent, die wissen Alles.


Ist ne Erklärung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (17. Juni 2015)

Solange er nur Student ist und noch nicht Diplomingenieur, hat er noch einiges zu lernen. QED.


----------



## noocelo (17. Juni 2015)

... und alle so: "alkohol und samenstau, er studiert maschinenbau!"


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

is so, kann man  an der Eliteuni hier ganz im Westen gut beobachten.
Da nehmen sie sich fest vor, keine Ahnung ob alle jetzt _(< darauf geachtet politisch korrekt zu sein, danke für´s beachten! _) wenn ich dann mal viel Geld verdiene, dann lasse ich die Sau raus.

O-Ton von ner Party wo ich war: Dann kauf ich mir nen Riesenhobel und fahr euch alle übern Haufen, ich kann mir dann alles leisten und auch die Frau die ich will.

Naja, was wahres is ja dran. Golddiggers


----------



## DFG (17. Juni 2015)

War vor 25 Jahren nicht anders, der ungebremste Aufschlag in der Realität erfolgt unmittelbar nach dem Examen.
Von nix, kommt nix.................


----------



## DocThrasher (17. Juni 2015)

So ... wasn nu? Isses ausgestorben?


----------



## Edged (17. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> ..., schließlich ist der Mensch Maschbaustudent, ...


Kann man sich drüber lustigmachen - oder sich auch ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzen.
Als Ingenieursstudent lernt man alles aufzudröseln und die einzelene Komponente zu betrachten. Hier setzen dann Verbesserungen in kleinen Schritten ein. Ich lese, dass er das so auch grob skiziert hat. Sein Ansatz erscheint mir durchaus überlegt.
Ob's in der Praxis wirklich funzt, muß ein fähiger Testfahrer aufwendig herausarbeiten.
Vielleicht ist seine Entwicklung tatsächlich ein Schuß in den Ofen. Nach einem Totalausfall des Projekts sieht das in meinen Augen allerdings nicht aus. Auch Dampfmaschinen wollte zunächst niemand haben ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

Sagt doch keiner und bissl drüber lustig machen muss jeder mal über sich ergehen lassen.
Ohne Maschbau keine Räder, Autos, nix gäbs, nur ne Harke aus nem Ast geschnitzt und Rüben ernten.


----------



## RetroRider (17. Juni 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> So ... wasn nu? Isses ausgestorben?


Na, das will ich doch hoffen. Ich fahr' Nix, was nicht ausgestorben ist. Wäre mir viel zu Mainstream.


----------



## R.C. (17. Juni 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Auch Dampfmaschinen wollte zunächst niemand haben ...



Womit wir wieder beim Thema waeren!


----------



## tombrider (19. Juni 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Kann man sich drüber lustigmachen - oder sich auch ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzen.
> Als Ingenieursstudent lernt man alles aufzudröseln und die einzelene Komponente zu betrachten. Hier setzen dann Verbesserungen in kleinen Schritten ein. Ich lese, dass er das so auch grob skiziert hat. Sein Ansatz erscheint mir durchaus überlegt.
> Ob's in der Praxis wirklich funzt, muß ein fähiger Testfahrer aufwendig herausarbeiten.
> Vielleicht ist seine Entwicklung tatsächlich ein Schuß in den Ofen. Nach einem Totalausfall des Projekts sieht das in meinen Augen allerdings nicht aus. Auch Dampfmaschinen wollte zunächst niemand haben ... ^^



Dann dröseln wir den Unsinn doch mal auf: Der Rollwiderstand kommt einerseits aus der Karkassenverformung und andererseits aus dem Verbiegen der Antriebsstollen unter Kraft. Einfach nur die Gewichsverteilung als Grundlage der resultierenden Anteile zu verwenden, ist also völliger Unsinn. "Wenn wir annehmen, dass 29er Laufräder 10% leichter als 26er rollen...". Schöne Annahme. Wenn ich annehme, daß 26er leichter rollen, komme ich erstaunlicherweise zum umgekehrten Ergebnis. Worauf beruht seine Annahme? Die verfügbaren Rollwiderstandstests zwischen gleichen Reifen der verschiedenen Größen kommen nicht auf generelle 10%. Daß ein 29er automatisch mehr Traktion hat, ist physikalisch falsch. Ein gleich schwerer, dafür breiterer 26er Reifen hat immer noch weniger weit außen liegende Masse, hat jedoch eine breitere und durch den geringeren möglichen Druck größere Auflagefläche, verbunden mit einer besseren Anschmiegsamkeit an den Untergrund. All das erzeugt mehr Traktion als das gleich schwere 29er Laufrad mit schmalerem Reifen und höherem Druck. Zumal der erste Gang beim 29er 10% schwerer wird, ich bei gleicher Leistung also mit weniger Drehzahl, dafür aber mehr Drehmoment treten muß. Was verstärkt zum Aufbäumen bzw. Traktionsverlust des Reifens führt.


----------



## xrated (19. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> http://269mtb.de/index.html



Hab ich auch erst gelesen, totaler schmarrn.
Hatte auch schonmal 29er VR am 26 probiert, die Unterschiede waren aber viel zu gering. Es rollte auf der Straße vielleicht einen kleinen Tick schneller. Den Vorteil den ich mir im Gelände erhofft hatte, das es leichter über Wurzeln rollt das war noch weniger spürbar.
Aber vor allem schaut es auch total bescheuert aus.
Als nächstes werd ich vielleicht 650B VR + 26 HR probieren.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Juni 2015)

Äh, hatte ich übrigens schon erwähnt das mir persönlich das scheisendreckegal ist, was sich wie wo wiso und warum besser fährt.

Mein Trailbike bleibt bei 26". Basta.
Kommender CC Flitzer darf ruhig mal mit 29" ausprobiert werden. Kann nix schaden.


----------



## hulster (21. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Als nächstes werd ich vielleicht 650B VR + 26 HR probieren.



Was dann aber eigentlich noch weniger Sinn macht, da der Unterschied zum 26er geringer ist, als der von 29 zu 27,5.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Kann man sich drüber lustigmachen - oder sich auch ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzen.


er schreibt ja auch nix falsches bzw. nichts, was von industrie/medien nicht so verbreitet wird.
alles richtig, 29 rollt leichter, mehr traktion, mehr komfort. 26 ist agiler. sehr witzig! 
er lässt halt nur ein paar punkte weg. traktion am vorderrad zum beispiel.


----------



## Jierdan (22. Juni 2015)

Will zufällig noch jemand seinen mittlerweile völlig unfahrbaren 26" Endurorahmen loswerden?^^ Nach Möglichkeit ohne proprietären Dämpfer, x12, <3000g und trotzdem steif


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Juni 2015)

Nö, gerade erst erfolgreich ein Fahrtechniktraining in Willingen mit meinem 26" Bock überstanden. Macht einfach viel zu viel Laune, als das ich es abstoßen wollen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (22. Juni 2015)

Tja, mit einem 29er wärst du auch ohne Training über die Hindernisse gerollt.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. Juni 2015)

Ab nächster Saison kommen die 29er mit der super Funktion, dass man gar nicht mehr selbst fahren braucht, man schickt die einfach alleine los und fliegen können sie auch.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ab nächster Saison kommen die 29er mit der super Funktion, dass man gar nicht mehr selbst fahren braucht, man schickt die einfach alleine los und fliegen können sie auch.


Gibt's doch schon:Schimpft sich E Bike


----------



## tombrider (22. Juni 2015)

fone schrieb:


> er schreibt ja auch nix falsches bzw. nichts, was von industrie/medien nicht so verbreitet wird.
> alles richtig, 29 rollt leichter, mehr traktion, mehr komfort. 26 ist agiler. sehr witzig!
> er lässt halt nur ein paar punkte weg. traktion am vorderrad zum beispiel.



Er läßt noch mehr weg. Nämlich daß sowohl die 29er Laufräder durch die längeren, senkrechter stehenden Speichen als auch die längeren Rahmen bei gleichem Gewicht weniger steif sind. Oder halt mehr wiegen müssen. Diese Verwindung zweimal pro Kurbelumdrehung läßt sich messen. Arbeit ist Kraft mal Weg, jeden Millimeter Verwindung wird sinnlose Arbeit verrichtet, das Tretlager hin- und herzubiegen und das Laufrad auszulenken. Und tatsächlich mehr Strecke zurückzulegen, denn das sich verwindende Hinterrad erzeugt durch die kleine Auslenkung eine Schlangenlinie. Und das 5400 mal pro Stunde. Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit. Dieser höhere Leistungsverlust ließe sich präzise messen und in Watt berechnen, ebenso die Beschleunigungsverluste durch die weiter außen liegende Masse der Laufräder, ebenso der höhere Luftwiderstand der höheren Anzahl der Profilstollen und der längeren Speichen. Da wird es dann aber ganz ganz still bei den Ingenieuren der 27,5er / 29er Fraktion. Jeder dieser Faktoren ist sehr klein, in der Summe fressen sie jedoch die Vorteile auf. Wie weitgehend, hat meines Wissens nach noch keiner schlüssig dargelegt.


----------



## vice-president (22. Juni 2015)

tombrider schrieb:


> Er läßt noch mehr weg. Nämlich daß sowohl die 29er Laufräder durch die längeren, senkrechter stehenden Speichen als auch die längeren Rahmen bei gleichem Gewicht weniger steif sind. Oder halt mehr wiegen müssen. Diese Verwindung zweimal pro Kurbelumdrehung läßt sich messen. Arbeit ist Kraft mal Weg, jeden Millimeter Verwindung wird sinnlose Arbeit verrichtet, das Tretlager hin- und herzubiegen und das Laufrad auszulenken. Und tatsächlich mehr Strecke zurückzulegen, denn das sich verwindende Hinterrad erzeugt durch die kleine Auslenkung eine Schlangenlinie. Und das 5400 mal pro Stunde. Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit. Dieser höhere Leistungsverlust ließe sich präzise messen und in Watt berechnen, ebenso die Beschleunigungsverluste durch die weiter außen liegende Masse der Laufräder, ebenso der höhere Luftwiderstand der höheren Anzahl der Profilstollen und der längeren Speichen. Da wird es dann aber ganz ganz still bei den Ingenieuren der 27,5er / 29er Fraktion. Jeder dieser Faktoren ist sehr klein, in der Summe fressen sie jedoch die Vorteile auf. Wie weitgehend, hat meines Wissens nach noch keiner schlüssig dargelegt.


Höher Luftwiderstand durch höhere Anzahl an Profilstollen?
Sollte wirklich mal jemand genauer untersuchen! Und gleich noch den Widerstandskoeffizienten der Fransen an fliegenden Teppichen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. Juni 2015)

Einen Beistrich offenbar vergessen und vice-president blickt nicht mehr durch


----------



## 18hls86 (23. Juni 2015)

Ja, fliegende Teppiche, die wurden bis jetzt total vergessen. Darüber, könnte man auch noch diskutieren. Und danach der Luftwiderstand?


----------



## Ghoste (23. Juni 2015)

Noch 2 Wochen und der Thread ist 3 Jahre alt 
26" + 3 Jahre gibt was?!
Genau - immer noch nicht 29" 
 
Weiterhin viel Spaß mit 26" und in drei Jahren zitiere ich mich selbst noch mal 
(Wobei vllt gibts dann ja endlich 32" )


----------



## vice-president (23. Juni 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Einen Beistrich offenbar vergessen und vice-president blickt nicht mehr durch



Wo würdest du denn ein Komma setzen, damit ich durchblicke?

_"Dieser höhere Leistungsverlust ließe sich präzise messen und in Watt berechnen, ebenso die Beschleunigungsverluste durch die weiter außen liegende Masse der Laufräder, ebenso der höhere Luftwiderstand der höheren Anzahl der Profilstollen und der längeren Speichen._"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Was zieht ihr euch denn an so nem Zeug hoch? 

Wenn da mal jemand meint, er zieht sich nur die "Vorteile" aus einer Sache raus; hebt diese dann hervor, um andere davon zu überzeugen; dann soll er das eben tun...

Ich bin im Gelände ein einziges Mal so ein 29er gefahren und weiß somit genau warum ich so ein wabbeliges Zeug ab "Enduro" aufwärts nicht fahren werde.. Dabei sind mir Dinge wie Rollwiderstand oder Massenträgheitsmoment völlig egal gewesen; ich fand das für meinen Teil einfach nicht wirklich kontrollierbar.

Aber evtl war's auch einfach die Umgewöhnung... 

Meins isses nicht und jeder kann das mit sich selber ausmachen.


----------



## tombrider (23. Juni 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Höher Luftwiderstand durch höhere Anzahl an Profilstollen?
> Sollte wirklich mal jemand genauer untersuchen! Und gleich noch den Widerstandskoeffizienten der Fransen an fliegenden Teppichen.


Man glaubt es kaum, aber auch jede einzelne, dünne Speiche verwirbelt die Luft, obwohl sie sich dichter an der Achse befindet und daher weniger Weg zurücklegt als ein Profilstollen. Ein Laufrad trägt ganz erheblich zum Luftwiderstand bei. Beschleunige mal im Montageständer Dein Hinterrad im entsprechenden Gang auf ca. 25 km/h und Du wirst feststellen, daß erhebliche Mengen Luft verwirbelt werden. Nimm stattdessen einen Slick, und Du merkst sofort, daß weniger Wind entsteht. Je größer das Laufrad, je mehr Profilstollen, desto höher der Effekt.  Darum werden bei Rennrädern die Speichen immer weniger und flacher/dünner und die Felgen immer dreieckiger. Jeder dieser genannten Effekte ist für sich genommen zu vernachlässigen. In der Summe machen sie sich sehr wohl bemerkbar.


----------



## fone (23. Juni 2015)

tombrider schrieb:


> Er läßt noch mehr weg. Nämlich daß sowohl die 29er Laufräder durch die längeren, senkrechter stehenden Speichen als auch die längeren Rahmen bei gleichem Gewicht weniger steif sind. Oder halt mehr wiegen müssen. Diese Verwindung zweimal pro Kurbelumdrehung läßt sich messen. Arbeit ist Kraft mal Weg, jeden Millimeter Verwindung wird sinnlose Arbeit verrichtet, das Tretlager hin- und herzubiegen und das Laufrad auszulenken. Und tatsächlich mehr Strecke zurückzulegen, denn das sich verwindende Hinterrad erzeugt durch die kleine Auslenkung eine Schlangenlinie. Und das 5400 mal pro Stunde. Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit. Dieser höhere Leistungsverlust ließe sich präzise messen und in Watt berechnen, ebenso die Beschleunigungsverluste durch die weiter außen liegende Masse der Laufräder, ebenso der höhere Luftwiderstand der höheren Anzahl der Profilstollen und der längeren Speichen. Da wird es dann aber ganz ganz still bei den Ingenieuren der 27,5er / 29er Fraktion. Jeder dieser Faktoren ist sehr klein, in der Summe fressen sie jedoch die Vorteile auf. Wie weitgehend, hat meines Wissens nach noch keiner schlüssig dargelegt.


Mit der Stimme der jungen Sabrina Setlur: Ja... klar...


----------



## Deleted 344631 (23. Juni 2015)

Fahren 29" in Wirklichkeit rückwärts, weil die gesamte Vorwärtsleistung den Faktor -1,5 hat?


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

Fuer Leute, die sich am 29er keine Messerspeichen leisten wollen: http://www.nullwinds.com/products-spoke-fins.html


----------



## TVMBison (23. Juni 2015)

ist brot durch kuchen ausgestorben?
go figure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juni 2015)

Als ich vergangene Woche mit meinem Kumpel im Radladen war um dort für ihn ein paar Bikes auszuprobieren (in Frage kam ein Enduro in 26 oder 27.5 Zoll), meinte der Verkäufer zu mir: "26 Zoll gibt es nicht mehr!"
Und so haben wir dann diesen "Menschen" stehen lassen und sind in ein anderes Geschäft gegangen ...


----------



## pacechris (23. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> meinte der Verkäufer zu mir: "26 Zoll gibt es nicht mehr!"
> ..



Den satz hab ich auch schon oft gehört, mir egal ich bleib bei 26Zoll


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Als ich vergangene Woche mit meinem Kumpel im Radladen war um dort für ihn ein paar Bikes auszuprobieren (in Frage kam ein Enduro in 26 oder 27.5 Zoll), meinte der Verkäufer zu mir: "26 Zoll gibt es nicht mehr!"



Und da hat er Recht, solange es um 'normale' Hersteller geht (Kona faellt mir als einziger groesserer noch ein).


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Naja im Enduro Segment gibt's schon welche.. Zumindest wird für einen Rahmen die Option auf beide Laufradgrößen erhalten... Alutech etc... Morewood...

Bei solchen Aussagen kommt eher das Gefühl auf, die Leut ham einfach keinen Bock...


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Naja im Enduro Segment gibt's schon welche..



Ja, natuerlich gibt's die. 



3K-Power schrieb:


> Zumindest wird für einen Rahmen die Option auf beide Laufradgrößen erhalten... Alutech etc... Morewood...



Abgesehen davon, dass Alutech ein Versender ist, sind weder Alutech noch Morewood 'normale' (also groessere) Hersteller. Bei Morewood hab' ich nicht einmal die Laufradgroesse erwaehnt gesehen, wird also wohl ueberhaupt 26" sein.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aussagen kommt eher das Gefühl auf, die Leut ham einfach keinen Bock...



Ist doch wohl verstaendlich und sinnvoll (ob das einem jetzt als Haendler gefaellt oder nicht, ist voellig nebensaechlich).


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juni 2015)

Mich hat ehrlich gesagt die eigentliche Aussage und Haltung vom Verkäufer weniger überrascht als vielmehr die gewonnene Erkenntnis, dass es die umsatzsüchtige Bike-Industrie und die Bike-Bravos als deren Sprachrohr es tatsächlich geschafft haben, wieder eine neue Laufradgrösse zu etablieren und eine bisher etablierte damit fast völlig vom Markt zu nehmen. Krass ..., was und welcher Wechsel wird wohl als nächstes passieren? 27.5+ anstelle 29"?


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Krass ..., was und welcher Wechsel wird wohl als nächstes passieren? 27.5+ anstelle 29"?



27+ wird eingefuehrt werden und die (echten) Fatbikes wieder in der Nische verschwinden. 27.5 und 29 werden bleiben.


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

@ R.C.

Wenn die Leute in nem Laden auch nur halbwegs Interesse hätten (so wie meine Kollegen oder auch ich), dann wären sie über einen "bestehenden Markt" informiert.... Gerade Kundschaft mit "Somderwünschen" bringt manchmal mehr Geld in die Kasse als das stupide Veräußern vom Standardprogramm; zumal hier meist ernsthaftes Kaufinteresse besteht und nicht nur eine Beratung erschlichen wird; nach welcher dann der vermeindliche Kunde Preise vergleicht und dann im Internet irgendwo kauft...

Man sollte selbst als Händler mal bissel über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht stupide sein eigenes Sortiment kennen.. 

Es gibt im Übrigen mit Solid einen weiteren Hersteller in diesem Segment fällt mir gerade noch ein..


Unterm Strich tragen die Händler selber zu genüge dazu bei, dass der Kundschaft das Aussterben von 26" vorgegaukelt wird.

Nicht schön und in Meinem Augen wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Gerade Kundschaft mit "Somderwünschen" bringt manchmal mehr Geld in die Kasse als das stupide Veräußern vom Standardprogramm; zumal hier meist ernsthaftes Kaufinteresse besteht und nicht nur eine Beratung erschlichen wird; nach welcher dann der vermeindliche Kunde Preise vergleicht und dann im Internet irgendwo kauft...


Richtig


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> 27+ wird eingefuehrt werden und die (echten) Fatbikes wieder in der Nische verschwinden. 27.5 und 29 werden bleiben.


So sehe ich das auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Was zum Geier is eigentlich 27+ ???


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute in nem Laden auch nur halbwegs Interesse hätten (so wie meine Kollegen oder auch ich), dann wären sie über einen "bestehenden Markt" informiert....



Ich wiederhole mich: auch wenn du als Verkaeufer weisst, dass es noch 26" Raeder zu kaufen gibt, ist eine solche Aussage verstaendlich und sinnvoll (unabhaengig davon, ob du 27.5er oder 26er lieber hast).



3K-Power schrieb:


> Es gibt im Übrigen mit Solid einen weiteren Hersteller in diesem Segment fällt mir gerade noch ein..



Versender und klein. Mir fallen noch einige mehr ein, das ist aber nicht der Punkt.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Was zum Geier is eigentlich 27+ ???





3K-Power schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute in nem Laden auch nur halbwegs Interesse hätten (so wie meine Kollegen oder auch ich), dann wären sie über einen "bestehenden Markt" informiert....



Q.e.d.


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin kein Verkäufer... Ich arbeite da gelegentlich als Mechaniker...

Zu uns kommen diejenigen, denen ein Verkäufer nichts aus dem Sortiment verkaufen kann...

Aber mal Butter bei die Fische; was is das nun jetzt?

Edit:

Da kommt auch keiner und fragt explizit nach Enduro 26... Die kommen nur nicht mit dem angebotenen Zeug klar... Oftmals fahren die dann unsere Buden Probe und werden dabei "fündig"... Dann wird's halt dann ne Angertigung.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Was zum Geier is eigentlich 27+ ???


Aufgeblasene 27.5 Reifen, z.B. dies hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06/18/vorstellung-scott-genius-plus-2016-scale-e-genius/#Warum_Plus


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Aber mal Butter bei die Fische; was is das nun jetzt?



Halbfette Reifen. Also 27.5er, die in etwa so gross wie 29er sind.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juni 2015)

Du kannst aber nicht verlangen, dass ein Händler, der z. B. Cube, Ghost, Winora im Programm hat, für Dich ein Morewood bestellt und verkauft. Aus seiner Sicht war die Aussage schon richtig, wenn auch unvollständig - komplett müsste sie wohl lauten: "gibt's bei meinen Lieferanten nicht mehr."

Du kannst auch im Regelfall nicht beim normalen Radhändler vor Ort einen CC-Stahlrahmen bestellen oder dergleichen, selbst wenn es die noch auf dem Markt gibt und sie auch durchaus eine ansehnliche Fangemeinde haben.

Laufräder und sonstige Ersatzteile für 26" wird er wohl schon noch verkaufen.


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Verlangen kann das natürlich keiner. Aber möglich ist vieles wenn man nur will.

Wenn's absolut nicht machbar ist bzw mit der Firmenpolitik nicht vereinbar ist, dann bauen wir auch mal privat ein custombike auf.

Wir nehmen ja privat auch nix von der Stange. Viel zu teuer und viel zu viel Mist dran.


....und bei uns verkauft der lokale Bikehändler (Cube, Bergamont, Norco) auch auf Bestellung "Morewood" z.B.


----------



## frogmatic (23. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Fuer Leute, die sich am 29er keine Messerspeichen leisten wollen: http://www.nullwinds.com/products-spoke-fins.html


Konnte im Büro nicht so lachen wie ich wollte...

Das soll besser sein als CX-Ray?

Sieht auf jeden Fall beschi$$en aus 
Nur für Leute, die auch Rückspiegel und Transistorradios am Lenker haben.


----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Konnte im Büro nicht so lachen wie ich wollte...
> 
> Das soll besser sein als CX-Ray?



Die Idee ist ja, dass sich die Aero-Elemente immer richtig in den Wind drehen. Koennte fuer Leute interessant sein, die sich Sorgen um den Luftwiderstand wegen der zusaetzlichen Stollen bei 29" machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenjupp (23. Juni 2015)

Segelohren anlegen lassen sollte den Luftwiderstand um weitere 0,000004 Prozent verringern.


----------



## MrMapei (23. Juni 2015)

Topp  erhöht die Summe der genannten Effekte 


tombrider schrieb:


> Jeder dieser genannten Effekte ist für sich genommen zu vernachlässigen. In der Summe machen sie sich sehr wohl bemerkbar.


----------



## Mx343 (23. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema sterbende Laufradgrößen.
In der noch aktuellen Bike (jaja ich weiß wer liest sowas nur) ist ein Interview mit einem Speiseeis Fritzen bezüglich Laufradgrößen.
Ich fand es ganz interessant das er meinte das wenn nochmal eine Laufradgröße stirbt es 29" sein wird. 

Ich vermute mal das es in ein paar Jahren bei Specialized dann nur noch 27,5" und 6fattie (27,5"+) Bikes geben wird.


----------



## MrMapei (23. Juni 2015)

Über 29er spricht schon seit dem 07.07.2014 niemand mehr 


Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Juni 2015)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Ich fand es ganz interessant das er meinte das wenn nochmal eine Laufradgröße stirbt es 29" sein wird.


Brüller


----------



## Leertaste (23. Juni 2015)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Zum Thema sterbende Laufradgrößen.
> In der noch aktuellen Bike (jaja ich weiß wer liest sowas nur) ist ein Interview mit einem Speiseeis Fritzen bezüglich Laufradgrößen.
> Ich fand es ganz interessant das er meinte das wenn nochmal eine Laufradgröße stirbt es 29" sein wird.



*Der Fritze sprach aber von Enduro !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Gibt's wohl ein "Enduro" mit 29"?


----------



## Mx343 (23. Juni 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> *Der Fritze sprach aber von Enduro !*



naja da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher das es nur bei Enduro bleiben wird.
Ok XC wird wohl nichts über 29" gehen.



3K-Power schrieb:


> Gibt's wohl ein "Enduro" mit 29"?



Klar das Speci Enduro gibts auch in 29".


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Gibt's nen Link zu dem besagten Bike?


----------



## Mx343 (23. Juni 2015)

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/enduro/enduro-elite-29


----------



## 3K-Power (23. Juni 2015)

Tatsächlich! Da gibt's nen "Auffahrunfall" mit 155mm Federweg, was man wirklich als "Enduro" durchgehen lassen könnte... Sieht stellenweise aus so dünn wie Spinnenbeinchen...

Aber für die Eisdiele wird's schon gehen


----------



## fone (24. Juni 2015)

Ohje, der Profimechaniker...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2015)

Banshee schreibt in die Beschreibung vom Prime übrigens auch "Hard Enduro Style Riding", auch wenn sie es eigentlich als AM klassifizieren. Könnte man auch auf den Gedanken kommen, dass das ein 29er sei, mit dem man Enduro fahren kann.


----------



## 4mate (24. Juni 2015)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Klar das Speci Enduro gibts auch in 29".





Mx343 schrieb:


> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/enduro/enduro-elite-29





Spoiler


----------



## Zask06 (2. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Was dann aber eigentlich noch weniger Sinn macht, da der Unterschied zum 26er geringer ist, als der von 29 zu 27,5.


 
Also ich bin früher mal 26/24 gefahren


----------



## dickerbert (2. Juli 2015)

Ziemlich schwach für eine Singlespeed-Übersetzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (2. Juli 2015)

Zwischenstand zum Thema: Gestern zumindest lebten meine verbliebenen 3 26" noch.
Noch nicht ausgestorben.


----------



## Edged (2. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Zwischenstand zum Thema: Gestern zumindest lebten meine verbliebenen 3 26" noch.
> Noch nicht ausgestorben.


Die haben schließlich von den Anlagen her gute Gene und werden sich langfristig in der Evolution durchsetzen.


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Juli 2015)

hat man von den Dinos auch behauptet. die verwandten überreste werden auch nur belächelt.


----------



## TVMBison (2. Juli 2015)

ich lächle auch


----------



## Alpenjupp (2. Juli 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> hat man von den Dinos auch behauptet. die verwandten überreste werden auch nur belächelt.




Dinosaurier hat es ca. 170 Mio Jahre lang gegeben. Da haben die 26er noch ein wenig Zeit bis zum aussterben.


----------



## 3K-Power (3. Juli 2015)

Dank 29" werden jetzt schon Bikes mit 155mm Federweg als Enduro bezeichnet und mir wollte die Tage jemand ein Fatbike zum Fichtenslalom aufschwatzen weil es das geeignetste wäre für sowas.. Wo man normal nen Downhiller braucht...

Sollen nur immer mehr Trends auf den Markt werfen und Laufradgrössen erfinden... Irgendwann in den nächsten 10 Jahren wird dann 26" neu erfunden weil dann 29 und 27.5 und 27.5+ oder was es alles gibt "unfahrbar" ist


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. Juli 2015)

Warum sollte es keine enduros mit unter 160mm Federweg geben?


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Juli 2015)

Diese bezeichnungen sind doch eh alle schwachsinn geworden.


----------



## 3K-Power (3. Juli 2015)

Eben. Früher gabs kein Enduro. Da gabs noch Freerider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (3. Juli 2015)

Das sin jetz trailbikes.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. Juli 2015)

Also ist ein Enduro nur ein AM


----------



## 3K-Power (3. Juli 2015)

Ich würd das so sagen...

Damals waren die Freerider noch so massiv und stabil; da konnte man sich ne fette Delle ins Unterrohr kloppen und das Ding lief weiter...

Heute muss alles leicht und Wunders was sein; da kriegt man nen Stein an seinen Spaghetti Rahmen und das war's...

Aber als Ausgleich wurde dann Crash Replacement erfunden 

Mit dem Nachteil; vor 2 Jahren so ne Leichtbau Carbon "Enduro" Feile gekauft; jetzt Inanspruchnahme von Replacement; bezahlt man noch 50 oder 60% für nen Rahmen selber Kategorie; aber halt als aktuell; gibt's ja net mehr als 26; und kauft gleich nen neuen Antrieb und evtl ne neue Gabel dazu weil es kein 2fach mehr gibt und nur noch 27.5...

Neulich erst erlebt... Da kann ich mir ein innerliches Lachen halt auch net mehr Verkneifen...

Hoch leben die "Trends"!


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Juli 2015)

Fatbikes sind also aufgeblasene puky-kinderräder...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nix gegen verschiedene Bikeklassen und Laufradgrößen. Was mich nur stört ist das endlose falsche Werbegeschwurbels, was so krank ist, dass der Wortlaut von dem Gefasel schon in den normalen Sprachgebrauch vieler normaler Menschen eingegangen ist.
Gern trifft man mal jemand, wenn man den sprechen hört und seine Meinung, da denkt man man hat so ne alte Jukebox vor sich die auf Knopfdruck verschiedene Platten abspielt....


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Juli 2015)

Zwischenstand, nach etlichen 26" Rädern gab es mein pers.Traumbike (2015er Sanction) nur als 650b.
Ich hab`s mir trotz der Laufradgröße gekauft und war jetzt eine Woche in Saalbach.
Um es kurz zu machen, das Ding läuft gut, aber wer als Nicht-Pro-Rider behauptet, er würde einen deutlichen Unterschied 650b zu 26" merken, den kann ich nur auslachen. Ich habe immer wieder auf mein Froggy gewechselt und konnte im Überrollverhalten echt keine Unterschiede feststellen. Die neue Laufradgröße ist meiner Ansicht nach völliger Blödsinn, auch wenn eins meiner Räder nun mal damit ausgestattet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (12. August 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich Verkaufszahlen darüber, wie viele neue Rahmen/Kompletträder in 26", 27,5" und 29" etwa im ersten Halbjahr 2015 verkauft wurden?
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. August 2015)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Verkaufszahlen darüber, wie viele neue Rahmen/Kompletträder in 26", 27,5" und 29" etwa im ersten Halbjahr 2015 verkauft wurden?
> Würde mich mal interessieren.



1 x 26" (ich)


----------



## Deleted 217350 (12. August 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> 1 x 26" (ich)



+1 .


----------



## tane (12. August 2015)

...es soll ja übrigens a synonym für trendhure geben: "early adopter"! (des is net weit v. "fashion victim"!)


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. August 2015)

+2 ich


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2015)

Hier auch noch eins. War aber ein 26"/650b-Rahmenset, das ich mit 26" aufgebaut habe.

Damit dürften wir dann so ungefähr alle beisammen haben.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ich würd das so sagen...
> 
> Damals waren die Freerider noch so massiv und stabil; da konnte man sich ne fette Delle ins Unterrohr kloppen und das Ding lief weiter...
> 
> Heute muss alles leicht und Wunders was sein; da kriegt man nen Stein an seinen Spaghetti Rahmen und das war's...



 Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.


----------



## Tandu (12. August 2015)

+1 27.5 Rahmen mit 26Zoll,wenn es nur noch Trekkingradgrössen gibt höre ich auf.


----------



## 3K-Power (12. August 2015)

Da ich nichts fertig kaufe; sondern nur selber aus Teilen aufbaue, fall ich wohl bei dieser Zählung raus... 

1x26 aufgebaut heuer (Eigenbedarf) ; ein 26" im Auftrag; 1 in Arbeit..


----------



## R.C. (12. August 2015)

Hab' auch gerade einen 26" Rahmen verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. August 2015)

Sagt das nicht immer so laut man, sonst gehen die Preise wieder hoch....lass die mal machen da....ist doch alles gut.
Wenn 26" Hipstertrend wird, dann ist aber essig mit günstig.


----------



## 3K-Power (12. August 2015)

Mein Schrauber/Park Kollege arbeitet ja in nem großen Radladen.. Er kennt ja das was so am Markt ist und was sich so abzeichnet...

Sind aber beide der Meinung; dass in spätestens 10 Jahren dann 29" unfahrbar ist; 650b und + sind dann die Exoten und 26 ist dann wieder das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. August 2015)

Alles nur Meinungen...und die sind doch eh so unbeständig wie das Wetter...wer weiß schon was die Zukunft bringt?
Wenn wir mal in die Vergangenheit reisen würden und den Leuten vor, sagen wir 20 Jahren, erzählen, dass 2015 sehr viele Leute im Internet alles über sich erzählen, alle nackt sind und sich beim bumsen filmen, wir in einem Forum über sowas hier diskutieren und für viele seitens Aufspaltung und Vereinsamung der Gesellschaft sowas hier ne Ersatzheimat geworden ist,
die würden das doch für absurd halten...Als die Handys klein waren hat auch wohl nie einer gedacht, dass die irgendwann mal wieder viel größer werden.... und so weiter.

Keiner Normalo weiß was kommt.


----------



## 3K-Power (12. August 2015)

Überleg doch mal... Was wollen se denn noch für Standards einführen? Klar muss ständig was neues her damit man die Trendgesellschaft befriedigt; aber das Rad wird deshalb auch nicht neu erfunden... Und wenn der Drops mit den neuen Größen gelutscht ist, dann schau mer mal was dann wieder angepriesen wird. 

Abzeichnen tut sich jedenfalls die nicht sonderlich nachlassende Nachfrage nach 26" Rädern.

Verhält sich sogar ähnlich der Nachfrage nach Rädern mit 2x10 Schaltung bzw auf die Option dies fahren zu können...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. August 2015)

Ich kann das nix überlegen, dazu fehlt mir der Ansatz.
Ich hätte mir niemals träumen lassen, dass es jemals ein MTB geben wird mit rennradgroßen Reifen.
Das war überhaupt nicht vorstellbar für mich.

Heute finde ich das ok und teilweise auch sinnvoll. Sowohl als auch.


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. August 2015)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Verkaufszahlen darüber, wie viele neue Rahmen/Kompletträder in 26", 27,5" und 29" etwa im ersten Halbjahr 2015 verkauft wurden?
> Würde mich mal interessieren.



Lasse mir gerade nen 26er LRS für meinen alten 26er Rahmen aufbauen. Der wird dann verkauft und ein neuer 26er wird seinen Platz einnehmen.


----------



## Basti138 (12. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Lasse mir gerade nen 26er LRS für meinen alten 26er Rahmen aufbauen. Der wird dann verkauft und ein neuer 26er wird seinen Platz einnehmen.


Ja klar, was sonst?


----------



## oldie49 (12. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Sind aber beide der Meinung; dass in spätestens 10 Jahren dann 29" unfahrbar ist; 650b und + sind dann die Exoten und 26 ist dann wieder das Maß der Dinge.


Scheise,da bin ich ja schon 76.......


----------



## Basti138 (12. August 2015)

Dann pass mal auf, dass du an der Tastatur nicht versehentlich Alt und Entfernen drückst 
Bitte nicht hauen, bin schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (12. August 2015)

In 10 Jahren haben sich die Marketing Fuzzies diverse neue Standards einfalllen lassen, wie Steuerrohre mit 1 12/19 und 1 2/19, Steckachsen mit 16 mm vorne und 13mm hinten. Laufradgrößen mit 26 2/3 Zoll und 28 1/3 und sonstigen Schwachsinn, nur damit nichts mehr kompatibel ist zu Teilen die 2 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## vice-president (12. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mein Schrauber/Park Kollege arbeitet ja in nem großen Radladen.. Er kennt ja das was so am Markt ist und was sich so abzeichnet...
> 
> Sind aber beide der Meinung; dass in spätestens 10 Jahren dann 29" unfahrbar ist; 650b und + sind dann die Exoten und 26 ist dann wieder das Maß der Dinge.


Und wieso soll es eurer Meinung nach genau so kommen??


----------



## Basti138 (12. August 2015)

Na weil 29 jetzt schon unfahrbar ist


----------



## RetroRider (13. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ich kann das nix überlegen, dazu fehlt mir der Ansatz.
> Ich hätte mir niemals träumen lassen, dass es jemals ein MTB geben wird mit rennradgroßen Reifen.
> Das war überhaupt nicht vorstellbar für mich.
> 
> Heute finde ich das ok und teilweise auch sinnvoll. Sowohl als auch.


Naja, Rennräder haben 26" - 26.5" Reifenaußendurchmesser. Kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Scheint eine gute Größe zu sein...


----------



## fone (13. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Keiner Normalo weiß was kommt.


und ein Schrauber aus einem großen Radladen erst recht nicht 


Hab' auch gerade einen 26" Rahmen verkauft.


----------



## nightwolf (13. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> (...) Wenn 26" Hipstertrend wird, dann ist aber essig mit günstig.


Schaisze Du hast Recht, dann muss ich dringend noch mehr Teile bunkern ... 
Oder ich kauf dann ein 27.5er fuer einen Apfel und ein Ei weil das dann keiner mehr haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (13. August 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Oder ich kauf dann ein 27.5er fuer einen Apfel und ein Ei weil das dann keiner mehr haben will



Ich kauf eh immer nur was sonst keiner will, der Gegenentwurf zum "Early Adopter", ein "latest - or never Adopter"-
Mal abgesehen vom MTB, aber auch hier, sind viele Trends schon vorbei, da wußte ich noch nicht mal, dass es sie gibt! 

Kokettieren wie ein Hipster will ich aber auch nicht, trotzdem es ist so, da sind viele Trends den Back runter gegangen und ich weiß nichts davon, hör ich immer in Gesprächen so, kennste das und das, die Serie, der hat gesagt...
Ich so "nö", oder "nie gehört"....

Was war nochmal? Ja klar, ich kaufe denen dann auch die 29er Teile ab, is mir doch Latte womit ich nicht fahre, sitz eh fast nur noch im Büro.

Alta, ich google noch mit Altavista!


----------



## RetroRider (13. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> [...]
> Alta, ich google noch mit Altavista!


Dann bist du wohl noch nicht auf Myspace?


----------



## fone (13. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Alta, ich google noch mit Altavista!


Solange du kein Netscape  verwendest... hab ich ewig aufgehoben.


----------



## xrated (14. August 2015)

Auf Vista?
bin mir grad unsicher ob ich vorn 650B einspeichen soll, eigentlich nur deswegen weil ich noch 2 gute Reifen da hab

hinten geht eh nur 26 rein

und baron 2,3 gibts immer noch nicht in 650b omg


----------



## Leertaste (14. August 2015)

Also für mich persönlich ist der wahre Vorteil von 650B die geile Optik ! 
Mit 27,5 x2,35 sieht so n Bike halt schon etwas böser aus ...


----------



## Enginejunk (14. August 2015)

ääääh, nein. 


kannste nich pauschal sagen. z.b. der neue morpheus rahmen schaut von der seite echt schlank und schick aus, von schräg kommen dir gedanken das ding isn E-bike.


----------



## 3K-Power (14. August 2015)

Ja ja als Opelfahrer sieht man alles aus nem anderen Blickwinkel


----------



## Enginejunk (14. August 2015)

ja, nämlich aus nem hübschen, schönen und schlankem...  is ja kein corsa A.


----------



## Leertaste (14. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ja, nämlich aus nem hübschen, schönen und schlankem...  is ja kein corsa A.


Ja , klar dass Du 650B nicht magst - bei nem Corsa zählt jeder Millimeter wenn es um´s Transportieren geht ... 

Nur Spaß ! 

Mein Leon ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Raumwunder ....


----------



## oldie49 (14. August 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Dann pass mal auf, dass du an der Tastatur nicht versehentlich Alt und Entfernen drückst
> Bitte nicht hauen, bin schon weg


Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt....Gilt auch für die anderen 4 denen dies gefallen hat!!!
Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (14. August 2015)

Aber hey, probiers doch einfach aus, wenn du nachher noch da bist... 
... bist du nicht alt


----------



## TicTacBike (14. August 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Dann pass mal auf, dass du an der Tastatur nicht versehentlich Alt und Entfernen drückst
> Bitte nicht hauen, bin schon weg


Das ist echt gut !!!


----------



## oldie49 (14. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Das ist echt gut !!!


Noch Einer welcher um Schläge bettelt....


----------



## TVMBison (14. August 2015)

26 zoll!? ich glaub' euch ja kein wort!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (14. August 2015)

´Der ist nicht 26" alt, das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun.
@oldie49 mein Respekt haste, habe ich so gelernt 

Im Ernst.


----------



## Canadan (15. August 2015)

Ich habe da mal eine ernsthafte Frage... Ich fange langsam an mich damit anzufreunden den Rahmen meines geliebten Transalp Stoker gegen einen Fully Rahmen zu tauschen. Wo kriege ich überhaupt (außer Drössiger) noch 26 Zoll Fully Rahmen mit 100- 120 mm Federweg? 27,5 oder gar 29 Zoll sind keine Alternative für mich!


----------



## pacechris (15. August 2015)

Den VOTEC VX120 haben noch ein paar Händler auf lager.


Schau mal da:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/mtb-rahmen.html


----------



## Sook (15. August 2015)

Canadan schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine ernsthafte Frage... Ich fange langsam an mich damit anzufreunden den Rahmen meines geliebten Transalp Stoker gegen einen Fully Rahmen zu tauschen. Wo kriege ich überhaupt (außer Drössiger) noch 26 Zoll Fully Rahmen mit 100- 120 mm Federweg? 27,5 oder gar 29 Zoll sind keine Alternative für mich!



Bei Transalp natürlich, die bieten das Signature auch weiterhin in 26" an


----------



## duc-748S (15. August 2015)

Gibt es bei Liteville nicht auch noch 26er? Okay, bisschen teuer ...
Und was ist mit Cheetah?

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (15. August 2015)

Sook schrieb:


> Bei Transalp natürlich, die bieten das Signature auch weiterhin in 26" an


Ich finde auf deren seite nur noch 27,5" als Fully


----------



## Sook (15. August 2015)

Guck mal auf den letzten Satz über den Bildern. Und im Konfigurator kannst du die Laufradgröße 26" wählen.
https://transalp-bikes.com/17-fullsuspension-mtb-275


----------



## vice-president (15. August 2015)

Canadan schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine ernsthafte Frage... Ich fange langsam an mich damit anzufreunden den Rahmen meines geliebten Transalp Stoker gegen einen Fully Rahmen zu tauschen. Wo kriege ich überhaupt (außer Drössiger) noch 26 Zoll Fully Rahmen mit 100- 120 mm Federweg? 27,5 oder gar 29 Zoll sind keine Alternative für mich!


Ich kenne einen Händler,  der hat noch einen Trek Remedy 140 mm und  Cube AMS Rahmen im Lager.


----------



## siq (19. August 2015)

Hier gibt es noch einen mitsamt Dämpfer in "M"
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Scott/Spark-610-26-Carbon-Rahmenset-Modell-2013-p44015/


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. August 2015)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass 26" grad wieder auf dem stillen Vormarsch durch die Hintertüre ist. So schleichend und langsam.
Immer mehr Biker haben ein einsehen wie mir scheint, die Geldgeier werden reagieren.
Ist denen doch egal womit Sie Ihre Kohle verdienen.
26" kostet dann eben demnächst als funky Sondergröße und der letzte hit das Doppelte.


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2015)

siq schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch einen mitsamt Dämpfer in "M"
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Scott/Spark-610-26-Carbon-Rahmenset-Modell-2013-p44015/



 Währe ne schöne Basis um sich ein Marathon Fully aufzubauen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (19. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass 26" grad wieder auf dem stillen Vormarsch durch die Hintertüre ist. So schleichend und langsam.
> Immer mehr Biker haben ein einsehen wie mir scheint, die Geldgeier werden reagieren.
> Ist denen doch egal womit Sie Ihre Kohle verdienen.
> 26" kostet dann eben demnächst als funky Sondergröße und der letzte hit das Doppelte.


wie kommst darauf?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. August 2015)

Nu, ich les ja viel hier im Forum und wer sich was kauft.
Dann, manche Anbieter scheinen zunächst bei den Langubern und Mittelhubern wieder nen Faden zurück zu gehen.
Die Stimmen nach 26" werden hier und da mehr, habe öfter schon gelesen, dass der ein oder andere ein 26er haben möchte, ob es Tips gibt wo und wer die anbietet.
Kann auch nur ein verschwommener Eindruck sein, deswegen meinte ich auch ich habe den Eindruck, es schleicht sich langsam was durch die Hintertür zurück...oder ich habe geistige Umnachtung, das könnte man auch immer mal in Betracht ziehen


----------



## rhnordpool (19. August 2015)

Mal ne Grundsatzfrage an die Spezialisten: Was stört mich die Entwicklung bei den Laufradgrößen, solange 26" die kleinste ist? Ich könnte doch jederzeit z.B. ein 27,5er Bike/Rahmen kaufen und mit 26" Laufrädern (vielleicht mit dicken Schlappen > 2,25) kaufen (ohne daß das großartige Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie hat). Wegen des großen Bestands an 26"  Bikes, sollte es noch auf lange Sicht keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern geben (vielleicht mal abgesehen von High-End Leichtgewichts-Modellen). Richtig?


----------



## Speedskater (19. August 2015)

Strolch, die tausende 29" und 27,5" Käufer die einfach ein neues Bike kaufen bekommst du hier nicht mit. Die wenigsten kennen dieses Forum.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Strolch, die tausende 29" und 27,5" Käufer die einfach ein neues Bike kaufen bekommst du hier nicht mit. Die wenigsten kennen dieses Forum.


Wetten, daß die hier auch heimlich mitlesen wie manche Männer bei den Ladies-Foren?
Und meinst Du mit Deinem Kommentar: Ja, geht problemlos?
Wills nur für mich klar haben. Was andere fahren, ist mir ziemlich egal. Aber, wenn man halt nicht zig Tausende Euro für ein neues Bike ausgeben will und altersbedingt langsam die Kräfte schwinden, spielt jedes eingesparte Gramm eine Rolle


----------



## Ghoste (19. August 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> (ohne daß das großartige Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie hat)



Naja, also mir als Geometrie-Laie fallen da schon ein paar Punkte ein und es gibt wahrscheinlich noch einige mehr.
Tretlagerhöhe / Bodenfreiheit wird teifer / weniger, Nachlauf verändert sich, ...

Aber denke auch, dass 26er mindestens so lange am Markt bleiben wie der andere (für mich) "unnötige Quatsch"...


----------



## rhnordpool (19. August 2015)

@Ghoste: Na dann werd ich zu gegebener Zeit von meinem Bergamont (bei dem ich öfter mal mit dem unteren Pedal aufsitze, weil das Tretlager relativ tief ist und ich mit ziemlich viel SAG fahre) auf Merida umsteigen (bei denen erschienen mir die Tretlager schon immer zu hoch). Also auf Tretlagerhöhe etwas acht geben und dann sollte es passen 
Ist ja auch nur als Notfall-Lösung gedacht, falls echte 26"-Alternativen nicht verfügbar wären. Immerhin hab ich viele Jahre gebraucht, bis ich - vom Crossrad kommend - so ein Bike mit diesen potthäßlichen 26" Kinderrädern haben wollte. Soviele Jahre hab ich nicht mehr, um mich noch an 29" zu gewöhnen (rein optisch).


----------



## R.C. (19. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Dann, manche Anbieter scheinen zunächst bei den Langubern und Mittelhubern wieder nen Faden zurück zu gehen.



Wer soll das sein? Ich kenne es nur umgekehrt.


----------



## Ghoste (19. August 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Also auf Tretlagerhöhe etwas acht geben und dann sollte es passen



Wie gesagt nicht nur!



Ghoste schrieb:


> Nachlauf verändert sich



Durch 26er Räder kann der 27,5er Rahmen halt auch deutlich "unruhiger" werden. Daher sind die Geos ja auch auf die LR-Größe abgestimmt.
Aber die Geo-Cracks können das sicher noch besser erklären... ;-)


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass 26" grad wieder auf dem stillen Vormarsch durch die Hintertüre ist. So schleichend und langsam.
> Immer mehr Biker haben ein einsehen wie mir scheint, die Geldgeier werden reagieren.
> Ist denen doch egal womit Sie Ihre Kohle verdienen.
> 26" kostet dann eben demnächst als funky Sondergröße und der letzte hit das Doppelte.




Ich glaube der schein drückt dich  Für 2016 hat kein anbieter mehr was mit 26" im Program, ausser vielleicht welche die mit zwei verschieden Laufradgrößen welche anbieten also hinten 26 vorne 650B oder so.
Auch weitere neuerungen wird es für diese format auch nicht mehr geben.
Die Akzeptanz für 27,5" und 29" ist wohl auch gegeben.

Ich würde mir wünschen das auch alle Modelle die es in 29 auch in 27,5 geben sollten, wenn man 26" sterben lassen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (19. August 2015)

@Ghoste: Das mit dem Nachlauf seh ich nicht so eng. Das müßte ja dann auch ein Thema sein bei unterschiedlicher Reifenwahl in 27,5 (also extreme Slicks mit 2,0" zu Maximalschlappen mit > 2,40"), also wenn ich mit dem 27,5 Rahmen 2,0er Slicks in 27,5 fahren kann, sollten 26" in 2,40" sich äähnlich verhalten, was Nachlauf anbelangt (ohne, daß ich die unterschiedlichen Maße jetzt exakt nachgemessen hätte)


----------



## Ghoste (19. August 2015)

Das stimmt natürlich, war auch auf "gleiche" Reifen auf unterschiedlichen LRS bezogen.
Wie gesagt, es gibt sicher einige Punkte die zu beachten sind, inwieweit einen das dann stört bleibt jedem selber überlassen ;-)
(Bin zumindest froh mit meinem 26er - auch wenn ich vorn ne 650B gabel drin hab ;-P )


----------



## rhnordpool (19. August 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> (Bin zumindest froh mit meinem 26er - auch wenn ich vorn ne 650B gabel drin hab ;-P )


Klingt ja vielversprechend. Was fährst Du denn so mit Deinem unruhigen Bike und was für nen Federeg hast Du denn?


----------



## Ghoste (19. August 2015)

Also unruhig ist mein Bike keinesfalls ;-)
Fahre ein Pike SA 160. 
Fahre damit egtl alles. Touren, ab und zu Shuttlen bzw. z.B. in Saalbach Liften. 
Urlaubsregionen sind vor allem Vinschgau, Gardasee, Saalbach/Hinterglemm. Und auch hier vom "Flowtrail" über 601 oder Proline incl. Touren alles dabei.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. August 2015)

@Ghoste. Danke für die Infos. Dann kann ich der Zukunft ja beruhigt entgegenbiken. Hoffentlich kommt inzwischen keiner auf die Idee, vorne 24er als Zwillingsreifen (wegen der höheren Auflagefläche und besserer Traktion) als Standard zu definieren. Da wär ich ja dann am A....
Schönes Biken noch


----------



## Edged (19. August 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> ... Hoffentlich kommt inzwischen keiner auf die Idee, vorne 24er als Zwillingsreifen (wegen der höheren Auflagefläche und besserer Traktion) als Standard zu definieren. ...


... gibt nix was es nicht schon gibt! 









Speedskater schrieb:


> Strolch, die tausende 29" und 27,5" Käufer die einfach ein neues Bike kaufen bekommst du hier nicht mit. Die wenigsten kennen dieses Forum.


Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische! Wenn ich eines meiner Bikes artgerecht bewege, auch in Bikergruppen, sehe ich eher kaum die größeren Raddurchmesser. Passt übrigens auch zum IBC-Thema: - Je teurer ein Bike, deso weniger wird's gefahren -
Hier an meinem Wohnort fallen mir dafür umso mehr Muttis auf, die mit ihren 29ern mit Kinderanhänger zur Kita couchieren. Vatis holen mit ihren 29ern eher Samstags Brötchen. 26er sehe ich eher nicht mehr im Ort, abgesehen von einigen abgeranzten Gebrauchsteilen.


Wobei - mein Pedelec hat auch 27,5er. Geht offroad ganz gut damit. Ist aber mit 'm normalen MTB nicht direkt vergleichbar ...


----------



## rhnordpool (19. August 2015)

@Edged: Interessantes e-MTB und dann sogar noch n´Zweisitzer. Da könnte ich ja vielleicht sogar meine Frau mal zu ner Tour überreden. Ich glaube, ich muß meine Strategie nochmal überdenken. 
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische! Wenn ich eines meiner Bikes artgerecht bewege, auch in Bikergruppen, sehe ich eher kaum die größeren Raddurchmesser. Passt übrigens auch zum IBC-Thema: - Je teurer ein Bike, deso weniger wird's gefahren -
Hier an meinem Wohnort fallen mir dafür umso mehr Muttis auf, die mit ihren 29ern mit Kinderanhänger zur Kita couchieren. Vatis holen mit ihren 29ern eher Samstags Brötchen. 26er sehe ich eher nicht mehr im Ort, abgesehen von einigen abgeranzten Gebrauchsteilen.
Mag vielleicht auch regional unterschiedlich sein. In meiner Ecke (Hunsrück-Nahe, Mittelgebirge mit regem MTB-Betrieb in Wald und Weinbergen) sehe ich doch inzwischen ne Menge 29er CC-Hardtails, preislich nicht die billigsten. Bei den Freunden der längeren Gabeln eher seltener mal die 29er, dafür aber immer häufiger mal e-MTBs.


----------



## TicTacBike (19. August 2015)

Heute ist das Laufrad gekommen. Vermutlich das letzte 26", das ich zusammen bauen werde 

Und ja, wie es aussieht, wird 26" austerben. Das sieht man an den Angeboten, die immer weniger werden.


----------



## 18hls86 (19. August 2015)

Ich denke auch, dieses Laufrad ist der Beweis ... 

Ich persönlich finde der TE sollte auch endlich belohnt werden.
Zum Beispiel ein Interview mit G. Fisher oder ein Denkmal in LA auf dem Bollywood Strip.
Danach noch ein Geschenk von Trek, z.B. ein Superfly Carbon Xtr Di 32".
Mal sehen, vielleicht hat er ja schon eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. August 2015)

Solange es ZTR Crest und ZTR Flow EX, Conti Race King 2.2, Mountain King 2.4 in 26" gibt ist die Welt für mich in Ordnung.
Meinen Lieblings Reifen den 2.3er Baron gibt's nur in 26".

Wir sind ja tolerant und nehmen auf den Sonntags Ausritten im Taunus und Spessart auch 29er mit, wobei die Verteilung bei ca. 50% 29er und 50% 26er liegt. 27.5er hat in der Gruppe keiner. In mein Fanes passen auch 27.5er Laufräder rein, aber ich ehe darin keine Vorteil nur die Inkompatibilität zu meinen restlich Bikes.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. August 2015)

ich denke auch das 26" vom massenmarkt verschwinden wird und nur noch nischen besetzt. Dirt/Slope bzw. DH/FR werden auch in zukunft viele auf 26" fahren. da es dann aber ein nischenprodukt wird werden die felgenringe nicht mehr ganz preisgünstig werden bzw. es werden nur noch ausgewählte produkte verfügbar sein.

ich finde aber auch das der widerstand gegen 27,5" nicht wirklich sinnig ist, der unterschied ist kaum bzw. garnicht zu spüren. man müsste schon auf expertlevel fahren und auch nur auf langen, schnellen strecken unterwegs sein um einen unterschied zu spüren.

ICH für meinen teil finde da den unterschied von leichten zu schweren reifen wesentlich schlimmer oder gar nen anderen rahmen zu fahren als den, den man gewohnt ist. wenn man den lieblingsrahmen schon ne weile fährt spürt man auch temperaturunterschiede und das damit veränderte ansprechverhalten der dämpfung.

ich verschliesse mich zumindest nicht gegen 27,5", ich will nur en 26" rahmen weil es meinen wunschrahmen auch 2016 nur in 26" gibt und meine vorhandene boxxer auch eine 26" ist.

wenn ich mir ein komplettbike kaufen könnte wäre mir das ehrlich gesagt schnurz ob da 26" oder 27,5" drauf sind, da dort das konzept stimmig sein wird und es auch alles für 27,5" verfügbar ist.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich will nur en 26" rahmen weil es meinen wunschrahmen auch 2016 nur in 26" gibt



nich falsch verstehn, die machen das schon richtig mit den 26", ist ein verspielter rahmen der aufgrund der gesamten geo nich für blankes, brain-off geschredder gedacht ist.

für solche sachen testet Dreck ja 29" laufräder. DA ist der unterschied sicherlich extrem spürbar.


----------



## Deleted 214724 (20. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich finde aber auch das der widerstand gegen 27,5" nicht wirklich sinnig ist, der unterschied ist kaum bzw. garnicht zu spüren. man müsste schon auf expertlevel fahren und auch nur auf langen, schnellen strecken unterwegs sein um einen unterschied zu spüren.
> 
> .



Wenn der Unterschied kaum bzw. gar nicht zu spüren ist, weshalb genau wurde 27.5" dann überhaupt eingeführt? Dann hätten wir doch alle bequem auf 26" weiterfahren können. Es wird ein unglaublicher Aufwand betrieben, für etwas das ich unbedingt brauche, dessen Unterschied ich aber nicht merke? Ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein der sich da an den Kopf fasst.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. August 2015)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ...
> ich finde aber auch das der widerstand gegen 27,5" nicht wirklich sinnig ist, der unterschied ist kaum bzw. garnicht zu spüren. man müsste schon auf expertlevel fahren und auch nur auf langen, schnellen strecken unterwegs sein um einen unterschied zu spüren. ...



Du hast es erfasst, genau das ist der Punkt !!!
Wären alle drei Größen dem freien Markt präsentiert worden und dauerhaft angeboten worden, sowie es in der "freien" Marktwirstschaft bei uns so üblich ist, dann wären die 27,5" Bikes wie Blei in den Regalen gelegen.
Es hätten sich ein paar Technik-Freaks und Trend-H...n dafür entschieden ...
... und fertig ist die Laube...
Die wären so schnell wieder verschwunden wie sie gekommen sind !!!



TH1984 schrieb:


> Wenn der Unterschied kaum bzw. gar nicht zu spüren ist, weshalb genau wurde 27.5" dann überhaupt eingeführt? Dann hätten wir doch alle bequem auf 26" weiterfahren können. Es wird ein unglaublicher Aufwand betrieben, für etwas das ich unbedingt brauche, dessen Unterschied ich aber nicht merke? Ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein der sich da an den Kopf fasst.



nein nein, Du bist nicht allein ...


----------



## Enginejunk (20. August 2015)

TH1984 schrieb:


> für etwas das ich unbedingt brauche




genau darum gehts ja. dem menschen suggerieren das er es unbedingt brauch. 
is quasi die lizenz zum geld drucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. August 2015)

No escape from the mass mind rape
Play it again jack and then rewind the tape
And then play it again and again and again
Until ya mind is locked in
Believin' all the lies that they're tellin' ya
Buyin' all the products that they're sellin' ya
They say jump and ya say how high
Ya brain-dead
Ya gotta fuckin' bullet in ya head

Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high
Just victims of the in-house drive-by
They say jump, you say how high


----------



## siq (20. August 2015)

TH1984 schrieb:


> Wenn der Unterschied kaum bzw. gar nicht zu spüren ist, weshalb genau wurde 27.5" dann überhaupt eingeführt? Dann hätten wir doch alle bequem auf 26" weiterfahren können. Es wird ein unglaublicher Aufwand betrieben, für etwas das ich unbedingt brauche, dessen Unterschied ich aber nicht merke? Ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein der sich da an den Kopf fasst.


tja, eben sicher nicht weil es technisch "besser" oder überhaupt nötig gewesen wäre. Hauptsache nix passt mehr zusammen und man muss sich noch mehr Zeug kaufen. Ausserdem haben auch die Preise merklich angezogen. Vor wenigen Jahren bekam man noch für einen Tausender ein 11.5kg  26er HT mit XT/SLX mix und einer Reba dran. Wenn man heute so schaut gibt es für die gleiche Kohle ein mindestens 1kg schwereres 650er/29er HT mit bestenfalls Deore/SLX und einer XC32 oder Recon Silver dran. Und mir will man dann erzählen dass das jetzt besser sein soll, von wegen Vorschritt mit grösseren Rädern und so. Besser ist das Ganze vor allem für die Kassen der Hersteller, denn da haben die Margen angezogen. Für die ist dann grösser in jedem Fall besser.


----------



## 18hls86 (20. August 2015)

Ist das gleiche wie, wenn ein Bierbrauer den Preis fürs Bier erhöht. Der sagt dann auch auf Nachfrage: Dafür schmeckt's aber besser! 
Blöd ist halt, wenn man es probiert und es schmeckt einem schlechter. 
Aber, darauf haben die dann auch gleich eine Antwort auf Petto: Du hast halt keinen Geschmack! 
Immer die gleiche Laier: Hauptsache Wachstum, Beschäftigung und vor allem Preiserhöhungen.


----------



## RetroRider (21. August 2015)

Wenn man kein Lohn- und Preiswachstum will, muss man halt auf Produktivitätswachstum verzichten. Dumm nur, daß andere Länder nicht so doof sind wie Deutschland.
Übrigens: Die NSDAP ist durch *De*flation und die dadurch verursachte Massenarbeitslosigkeit an die Macht gekommen. Eine Ursache der Deflation war die deutsche Angst vor Inflation, ausgelöst durch die Hyperinflation 10 Jahre vorher.


----------



## 18hls86 (21. August 2015)

@RetroRider : Du bist ja doch kein Marxist.  Trotzdem bevorzuge ich die gute alte Ware!


----------



## RetroRider (21. August 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> @RetroRider : Du bist ja doch kein Marxist.  Trotzdem bevorzuge ich die gute alte Ware!


Man muss sich ja wirklich nur an objektiv nachweisbare Zusammenhänge halten, um die Destruktivität der in Deutschland derzeit herrschenden Ideologie zu erkennen. 
Keine Ahnung wie darauf kommst daß ich Marxist sein soll. Karl Marx selber war ja einfach nur ein verdammt guter Ökonom und Gegner des Marxismus. Blöd nur, daß man sich nicht dagegen wehren kann, daß irgendwelche Spinner einen Personenkult um Einen aufbauen, wenn man arm und machtlos ist...


----------



## MrMapei (21. August 2015)

Die Frage hier ist doch: "stirbt 26 Zoll aus?"

Und die Antwort: "Ja!"


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2015)

Bild Polemik 

Kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass 26' sowohl 29' und 27,5' überleben könnte.

Letztens wieder auf nem 27,5er gefahren und festgestellt, dass mir ein 26er immer noch besser taugt 

Die ganze dort, 4x, pumptrack Szene fährt 26', viele FR pro's greifen auf der red bull bull rampage vorzugsweise zu 26 zöllern, gewisse YT teamfahrer bekommen anscheinend auch noch 26er.....

irgendwie "dürfen" sie nur grad grösstenteils offiziell der Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr angeboten werden 

nach 149 Seiten den thread hier auch mal entdeckt


----------



## R.C. (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die ganze dort, 4x, pumptrack Szene fährt 26'



Dass die trendgeschaedigten Gehirngewaschnen [als ob's da was zu waschen gaebe!] alle 26" oder 24" statt 20" fahren, ist aber wirklich kein Argument fuer 26" (oder auch nur 24")!


----------



## Bsdu (21. August 2015)

26" wird erstmal verschwinden (im Mainstream), bis es dann wieder "neu" erfunden wird... 650B ist doch eigentlich auch eine uralte größe oder nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (21. August 2015)

Bsdu schrieb:


> 26" wird erstmal verschwinden (im Mainstream), bis es dann wieder "neu" erfunden wird... 650B ist doch eigentlich auch eine uralte größe oder nicht?!



Ist es, aber wenn nur noch 650B und 29" angeboten werden wird auch nur noch sowas gekauft.
Und auf der eurobike wird wohl auch ein 26" mehr zu sehen sein, ausser vielleicht als Fatbike


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> Und auf der eurobike wird wohl auch *k*ein 26" mehr zu sehen sein, ausser vielleicht als Fatbike


----------



## pacechris (21. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


>


Danke


----------



## nightwolf (21. August 2015)

Bsdu schrieb:


> 26" wird erstmal verschwinden (im Mainstream), bis es dann wieder "neu" erfunden wird...


Das wurde am Anfang des Threads gesagt ... Vor vielen Jahren 


Bsdu schrieb:


> 650B ist doch eigentlich auch eine uralte größe oder nicht?!


Ja. Schau mal beim Baecker in Frankreich auf die Radgroesse von dem Rad, mit dem die Omi aus dem Dorf ihre Baguettes nach Hause kutschiert.
Da hast Du eine gute Chance, dass das 40x650B ist 

Dieses _Mahnmal fuer das unbekannte verrottende Fahrrad_ koennte auch 650B sein


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dass die trendgeschaedigten Gehirngewaschnen [als ob's da was zu waschen gaebe!] alle 26" oder 24" statt 20" fahren, ist aber wirklich kein Argument fuer 26" (oder auch nur 24")!



nanana, auch das müsste man erst mal durchdiskutieren.

zumindest ists ein argument gegen die ganze 26' ist tot Polemik....

der temporäre 650b erfolg ist primär nicht der 650b Brillianz geschuldet, sondern der unreflektiertheit der mehrheit der Käufer


----------



## nightwolf (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> (...) der temporäre 650b erfolg ist primär nicht der 650b Brillianz geschuldet, sondern der unreflektiertheit der mehrheit der Käufer


Auch das ist ja nix Neues.

_'Mein neues 650B ist viel besser als mein (zehn Jahre) altes (schlecht gewartetes und abgeranztes) 26er' _

Ergaenzungen in Klammern von mir


----------



## R.C. (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> nanana, auch das müsste man erst mal durchdiskutieren.



Da gibt's nicht zu diskutieren! Dirt und Street (und Park) sind eine Pussifizierung der BMX-Genres fuer Leute, die eine Federgabel wollen und fuer die es zu schwierig ist, sich richtig auf dem Rad zu positionieren. 4X ist Race-BMX mit weniger Fahrern, Gangschaltung und alibimaessig ruppigeren Strecken, damit man einen Grund fuer Clownraeder und Federgabeln vorschieben kann - habe ich schon was von Pussies erwaehnt?

Pumptracks sind kleine BMX-Bahnen. 



trailterror schrieb:


> der temporäre 650b erfolg ist primär nicht der 650b Brillianz geschuldet, sondern der unreflektiertheit der mehrheit der Käufer



Fuer die Mehrheit der Kaeufer ist es (praktisch und theoretisch) voellig irrelevant, welche Laufradgroesse sie fahren, warum sollten die also nicht 27.5er kaufen?


----------



## pacechris (21. August 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Fuer die Mehrheit der Kaeufer ist es (praktisch und theoretisch) voellig irrelevant, welche Laufradgroesse sie fahren, warum sollten die also nicht 27.5er kaufen?



Genau so sieht es aus, wenn sich jemand heute sein erstes MTB kauft, egal für welchen zweck wird er 27,5 oder 29 kaufen und bestimmt nicht im Laden nach 26 fragen.


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Fuer die Mehrheit der Kaeufer ist es (praktisch und theoretisch) voellig irrelevant, welche Laufradgroesse sie fahren, warum sollten die also nicht 27.5er kaufen?



1. weil es sich anders (Vorteile und Nachteile inklusive) fährt. weil immer ne fahrtechnische und präferenzielle tendenz entweder zu 26 oder B besteht

2. weil 26' immer leichter leichter sein wird und die physikalischen fakten wissenschaftlich belegbar sind 

3. aus prinzipiengründen

4. um sich dem auferlegten diktat, der direkten beeinflussung und der bevormündigkeit zu entziehen

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> 4. um sich dem auferlegten diktat, der direkten beeinflussung und der bevormündigkeit zu entziehen



In dem Fall haettest du aber nie 26" fahren duerfen


----------



## Bsdu (21. August 2015)

Wenn man n neues Bike Kaufen will, kauft man es doch sowieso. Egal welche Größe... Und ob man auf den Zug aufspringt und sein 26" wegstellt nur weils 29" usw. gibt ist ja jeden selbst überlassen. Ich bin bis jetzt bei den 26" geblieben. Noch gibts dafür auch alles was ich brauche, also vorrangig Reifen. Doof ist nur das man auf dauer vermutlich keine oder zumindest deutlich weniger Auswahl in den Ersatzteilen (Felgen, Gabeln usw.) bekommen wird


----------



## 18hls86 (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> nach 149 Seiten den thread hier auch mal entdeckt



Herzlich Willkommen! 

Ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, wie es am Anfang auf einen wirken kann.  

SG Jürgen


----------



## MrMapei (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> 1. weil es sich anders (Vorteile und Nachteile inklusive) fährt. weil immer ne fahrtechnische und präferenzielle tendenz entweder zu 26 oder B besteht
> 
> 2. weil 26' immer leichter leichter sein wird und die physikalischen fakten wissenschaftlich belegbar sind
> 
> ...


Genau, und deswegen fahre ich immer noch Laufrad


----------



## siq (21. August 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Die Frage hier ist doch: "stirbt 26 Zoll aus?"
> 
> Und die Antwort: "Ja!"



die wirkliche Antwort lautet ganz klar "Jein". Denn 26er währen von selbst nie ausgestorben. Also sterben sie nicht aus, sie werden ausgestorben und zwar ganz einfach weil das die Hersteller so wollen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. August 2015)

Wenn man es mal genau nimmt und geistig Abstand zu diesem ganzen Forum hier, ist eigentlich alles was hier erzählt wird oder passiert irrelevant. Irgendwann gibt es nicht mal mehr Reifen. Und auch keine MTBs und kein IBC mehr und keinen Wald und überhaupt nix mehr.

Kann mir vorstellen, dass der letzte Überlebende dann im Dreck irgendwo noch ne 26" Felge von 1990 findet und ruft :

UGGAH UGGAH UGGAH! AAaaaaargh .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bsdu (21. August 2015)

Uiii und schon kommen wir zu der Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens!? 
Wir leben halt zum Glück in einer Welt/Land in dem man sich über Hobbys und sonstige "Überflüssigkeiten" Gedanken machen kann...


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> In dem Fall haettest du aber nie 26" fahren duerfen



was waren denn damals die gründe und welche gründe sinds heute? 

B ist heute ein ökonomisches Spielchen bei dem es ein paar profiteure gibt und ein Haufen leidtragende (Großteil der Kunden und die Mehrheit der Händler); es kommt schon fast einem politischem putsch nahe...

der ökonomische egoismus lenkt die Branche....und die unreflektierte masse macht auf dem Schachbrett die Züge welche der Strategie der Egoisten entsprechen. 

es geht heute nur noch drum inkompatibilitäten zu schaffen, der fortschrittsgedanke ist nur noch Fassade und bluff....die soziale schiene ist slice egal, ökologische Rücksicht ebenfalls..

kommt da bei dir/euch eigentlich keine anti Haltung auf


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen!
> 
> Ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, wie es am Anfang auf einen wirken kann.
> 
> SG Jürgen


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Genau, und deswegen fahre ich immer noch Laufrad



setzen, eins. jedwelche zusammenhänge, Argumentationen gecheckt, Top


----------



## noocelo (21. August 2015)

pacechris schrieb:


> (...) wenn sich jemand heute sein erstes MTB kauft, egal für welchen zweck wird er 27,5 oder 29 kaufen und bestimmt nicht im Laden nach 26 fragen.


weil er keine ahnung hat. schlimmstenfalls isses dann noch ein e-bike.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. August 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> weil er keine ahnung hat. schlimmstenfalls isses dann noch ein e-bike.



Wieso hat er keine Ahnung? Es gibt doch nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## hugecarl (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> was waren denn damals die gründe und welche gründe sinds heute?
> 
> B ist heute ein ökonomisches Spielchen bei dem es ein paar profiteure gibt und ein Haufen leidtragende (Großteil der Kunden und die Mehrheit der Händler); es kommt schon fast einem politischem putsch nahe...
> 
> ...



die tatsache, dass dir in einer welt, die vom kapitalismus um ein vielfaches stärker dominiert als jede andere gesellschaftsform zu jedem anderen zeitpunkt der menschheitsgeschichte, du an der tatsache, dass einem die radindustrie neue standards verkaufen möchte um sich selbst so einen markt zu schaffen, stehen bleibst und an diesem punkt einen "politischen putsch" ableitest, ist doch ziemlich absurd. wer es noch nicht verstanden hat: so funktionieren kapitalismus und marktwirtschaft. ist das einfach eine art irrationaler fetisch, oder ist das relevanteste, was einem als kapitalismuskritik einfällt, die tatsache, dass nun nur noch fahrräder mit 27,5" durchmesser und aufwärts hergestellt werden? ich kann ja verstehen dass einen das aufregt wenn man eine persönliche präferenz hat, allerdings ist es schon ein starkes stück basierend auf der tatsache, dass die leute es kaufen, ihnen zu unterstellen, es fehle ihnen an jeglichem politischen bewusstsein. vielleicht haben die für sich auch einfach relevantere themen für sich entdeckt.


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2015)

Dass die derzeitige Bike-Branchenkritik mit Gesellschaftskritik, Kapitalismuskritik, Marktwirtschaftskritik, politischer Regierungskritik gerade ziemlich einhergeht dürfte klar sein.

regt es dich etwa nicht auf, dass jetzt auch noch unser hobby, unser sport, unsere Ablenkung des alltags, immer mehr zu einem alltäglichen politischen machtspielchen wird?

meine Unterstellung bezieht sich auf die Mehrheit (nicht gleich alle). klar gibt es auch diejenigen denen B tatsächlich mehr taugen mag. hab kein problem dies zu akzeptieren


----------



## JoeArschtreter (21. August 2015)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> die tatsache, dass dir in einer welt, die vom kapitalismus um ein vielfaches stärker dominiert als jede andere gesellschaftsform zu jedem anderen zeitpunkt der menschheitsgeschichte, du an der tatsache, dass einem die radindustrie neue standards verkaufen möchte um sich selbst so einen markt zu schaffen, stehen bleibst und an diesem punkt einen "politischen putsch" ableitest, ist doch ziemlich absurd. wer es noch nicht verstanden hat: so funktionieren kapitalismus und marktwirtschaft. ist das einfach eine art irrationaler fetisch, oder ist das relevanteste, was einem als kapitalismuskritik einfällt, die tatsache, dass nun nur noch fahrräder mit 27,5" durchmesser und aufwärts hergestellt werden? ich kann ja verstehen dass einen das aufregt wenn man eine persönliche präferenz hat, allerdings ist es schon ein starkes stück basierend auf der tatsache, dass die leute es kaufen, ihnen zu unterstellen, es fehle ihnen an jeglichem politischen bewusstsein. vielleicht haben die für sich auch einfach relevantere themen für sich entdeckt.



He Alter halt mal den Ball flach hier geht es um Laufradgrößen und nicht um Kapitalismuskritik also ist die Auswirkung kapitalistischer Geschäftsmethoden auf die Verfügbarkeit bestimmter Laufradgrößen sehr wohl relevant da äes zum Thema beiträgt im Gegensatz zu deinem ziemlich unnötigen Kommentar...


----------



## RetroRider (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> [...]
> B ist heute ein ökonomisches Spielchen bei dem es ein paar profiteure gibt und ein Haufen leidtragende (Großteil der Kunden und die Mehrheit der Händler); es kommt schon fast einem politischem putsch nahe...
> [...]


Wenn die "Profiteure" auch so denken, dann fühlen die sich bestimmt von den bösen Arbeitern und Angestellten und vom bösen Staat abgezockt und ausgebeutet. Nur Opfer, egal wohin man schaut. Oder vielleicht haben die linken Spinner doch Recht: Die Wirtschaft ist in Wirklichkeit ein Kreislauf. Wer weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (21. August 2015)

Wohl eher eine Spirale...


----------



## dickerbert (21. August 2015)

Ihr liegt beide falsch. Es ist 42!


----------



## nightwolf (21. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dass die derzeitige Bike-Branchenkritik mit Gesellschaftskritik, Kapitalismuskritik, Marktwirtschaftskritik, politischer Regierungskritik gerade ziemlich einhergeht dürfte klar sein. (...)


In einer Marktwirtschaft kannst Du aber 26" nachfragen und es wird sich dann schon irgendwer finden, der schlau genug sein wird, das anzubieten. Als Kunde hast Du die Marktmacht. Also nutze sie  

In einer Planwirtschaft ... Ey Leute, schaut Euch doch mal an welche Fahrraeder unsere ostdeutschen Forumisten vor dem Mauerfall hatten  

Die hatten noch nichtmal 26" MTBs, dagegen wirkt unsere Angst vor deren Aussterben wie ein Luxusproblem


----------



## rhnordpool (21. August 2015)

Ich denke, 26" ist erst dann tot, wenn die Felgenhersteller keine Qualitätsfelgen/Laufräder mehr herstellen, so daß auch die  Bikehersteller, die weiterhin 26" Qualitäts-Bikes herstellen, keine vergleichbaren Laufräder mehr liefern können und 26" einstellen, weil sie Baumarktfelgen nicht verbauen wollen. Ist vermutlich noch zu früh, um den Zeitpunkt - wenn er denn kommen sollte - vorauszusagen.


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2015)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich denke, 26" ist erst dann tot, wenn die Felgenhersteller keine Qualitätsfelgen/Laufräder mehr herstellen


Dann lässt man sich von einem CNC Automaten 26iger Felgen aus
einem vollen Alublock fräsen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nicht 2 sondern gleich ein paar Dutzend oder mehr - Absatz ist garantiert!


----------



## rhnordpool (21. August 2015)

Wenn das kommt, macht dann wahrscheinlich auch gleich ein Start-up auf, kriegt massenweise Investitionsgelder von den Samwers (weils so ein kreatives neues Produkt ist) und schon geht der 26" Markt wieder los


----------



## dickerbert (21. August 2015)

Wenn es soweit ist, werden die Laufräder fertig eingespeicht ausgedruckt!


----------



## vice-president (21. August 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ... Ey Leute, schaut Euch doch mal an welche Fahrraeder unsere ostdeutschen Forumisten vor dem Mauerfall hatten
> Die hatten noch nichtmal 26" MTBs, dagegen wirkt unsere Angst vor deren Aussterben wie ein Luxusproblem



Oh Gott, bist du überheblich.


----------



## wildbiker (21. August 2015)

...watn pisser...

abern Zonenschein fahrn...und dabei noch nich mal wissen wo die herkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (21. August 2015)

aber wenn er doch Recht hat


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2015)

Wessipack...

Der Ossi, der ist schlau, er stellt sich dumm.
Beim Wessi ist es andersrum 

Wir hatten Mifa Bikes ... und Bonanza-Räder ..


----------



## Leertaste (22. August 2015)

Am schlimmsten sind westdeutsche Ossis ...


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2015)

<----100%Ossi   m. zugelaufenen 26"Bikes..


----------



## 3K-Power (22. August 2015)

Is hier sommerloch oder was soll die Wirtschaftskunde und das Ost-West Gerede bedeuten?


----------



## Leertaste (22. August 2015)

*Nicht (nur) die LR-Größe zwingt einem zu einem Neukauf .*
Das sind (u.a.) andere Dinge !

Bsp.: Ich hatte ein Bike mit ner Marvel , *tapered , SS , 100mm und 27,5"*

Ich war total unzufrieden mit der Marvel und wollte ne neue Gabel - es gab aber Jahresanfang ausser ner XC32 keine Gabel mit diesen Anforderungen mehr auf dem Markt (Ausser *einer *und die war fast so teuer wie das Rad komplett neu gekostet hat ...^^)
Ergo : Neues Bike ! 
Und schuld war NICHT  *NUR *LR-Größe ! 

Worüber ich im Nachhinein aber sehr froh bin , weil ich jetzt n richtig geiles Bike , in allen Belangen , habe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2015)

Sommerloch....26" is tot... noch Fragen? 

Rollt aber trotzdem noch gut, auch wenns out ist....

Beim 27,5 Zoll gibs mehr zu putzen..


----------



## Leertaste (22. August 2015)

Mimimi ....


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Mimimi ....


----------



## Leertaste (22. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


>


War nicht auf Dich bezogen , aber trotzdem danke für die Streicheleinheiten ... 

(_Hoffentlich siehts meine Alte nicht ..._  )


----------



## Wayne_ (22. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Is hier sommerloch oder was soll die Wirtschaftskunde und das Ost-West Gerede bedeuten?


Ne, geht selbstverständlich gleich weiter mit lauter gehaltvollen Beiträgen zum Tod von 26 Zoll. Stay tuned..


----------



## hugecarl (22. August 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dass die derzeitige Bike-Branchenkritik mit Gesellschaftskritik, Kapitalismuskritik, Marktwirtschaftskritik, politischer Regierungskritik gerade ziemlich einhergeht dürfte klar sein.
> 
> regt es dich etwa nicht auf, dass jetzt auch noch unser hobby, unser sport, unsere Ablenkung des alltags, immer mehr zu einem alltäglichen politischen machtspielchen wird?
> 
> meine Unterstellung bezieht sich auf die Mehrheit (nicht gleich alle). klar gibt es auch diejenigen denen B tatsächlich mehr taugen mag. hab kein problem dies zu akzeptieren



wenn mich derlei dinge gesondert aufregen würden, hätte ich dauerhaft einen puls von 180 und wäre wahrscheinlich mit 40 tot. was ich damit sagen möchte: die welt ist ein einziges - wie du sagen würdest - politisches machtspielchen. meine kritik ist, dass die verbale auseinandersetzung in unserer "szene" teilweise schon missionarische ausmaße angenommen hat, sodass man an der tatsache, dass die mehrheit an dieser auseinandersetzung einfach mal nicht teilnimmt, ableitet es fehle ihnen grundlegend an jeglichem politischem bewusstsein, als seien sie die surrealen protagonisten einer gerade stattfindenden dystopie. das halte ich für eine argumentation, die auf wackeligen beinen steht.


----------



## pacechris (22. August 2015)

Um wieder _auf die Ursprungsfrage zurück zu kommen_: *JA*


----------



## 18hls86 (22. August 2015)

Dann sag ich mal einfach nein.


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2015)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen möchte: die welt ist ein einziges - wie du sagen würdest - politisches machtspielchen. meine kritik ist, dass die verbale auseinandersetzung in unserer "szene" teilweise schon missionarische ausmaße angenommen hat, sodass man an der tatsache, dass die mehrheit an dieser auseinandersetzung einfach mal nicht teilnimmt, ableitet es fehle ihnen grundlegend an jeglichem politischem bewusstsein, als seien sie die surrealen protagonisten einer gerade stattfindenden dystopie.


Ab ins Philosophie-Forum mit dir!


----------



## MrMapei (22. August 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ab ins Philosophie-Forum mit dir!


Aber vorher noch eine Tastatur mit Großbuchstaben kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2015)

Großbuchstaben sind laut neuer Industrienorm der Tastaturproduzierenden Industrie nur im neuen Standard erhältlich:
Serif Sans Sense 650.


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2015)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> meine kritik ist, dass die verbale auseinandersetzung in unserer "szene" teilweise schon missionarische ausmaße angenommen hat, sodass man an der tatsache, dass die mehrheit an dieser auseinandersetzung einfach mal nicht teilnimmt, ableitet es fehle ihnen grundlegend an jeglichem politischem bewusstsein,



1. ist doch nicht anormal, dass die Reaktionen so langsam radikaler ausfallen, bei der Dreistigkeit, Überheblichkeit und purem Egoismus
 die sich die Herren erlauben und herausnehmen

2. hab ich so doch nicht behauptet.

ich denke aber sehr wohl, dass die Mehrheit (damit ist nicht unbedingt die Mehrheit hier im Forum gemeint) sich der eigentlichen Situation, den eigentlichen Hintergründen nicht wirklich im Klaren ist; dass die Mehrheit Zusammenhänge nicht unbedingt einsieht etc..

die Mehrheit macht sich wenig kritische Gedanken über Sachverhalte, die Mehrheit glaubt was Werbefuzzies oder Politiker einem erzählen, die Mehrheit lässt halt sich lenken und lässt sich beeinflussen 

siehst du das anders?


----------



## RetroRider (22. August 2015)

Da könnte ich etliche Beispiele nennen. Daß in einer Marktnische für Luxusfahrräder die Kunden manipuliert werden, ist jetzt aber ein relativ kleines Problem. Die meisten wollen sowieso das kaufen was aktuell in Mode ist, und nicht das, was mal in Mode war.


----------



## 3K-Power (22. August 2015)

Darf man sowas schon "Dummheit" nennen ohne anzuecken?


----------



## Edged (22. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Darf man sowas schon "Dummheit" nennen ohne anzuecken?


Nun ja, nicht alles aus der Vergangenheit war gut. Manches allerdings schon.
Aktuelle Produkte sind mir allerdings zu schnelllebig, mit zu geringem Mehrwert.

So ist z.B. ein Golf GTI I nach meinem Dafürhalten die beste jemals gebaute Kompaktsportlimousine. Das Dingen kennt heute keine Sau mehr, fuhr sich aber unvergleichlich. Quasi mit dem Allerwertesten direkt auf dem Asphalt. Nur verunfallen durfte man damit nicht. Hatte den Sicherheitsstandard eines Schuhkartons.
Wollt' ich heutzutage nicht mehr wirklich haben. LR > als 26" allerdings auch nicht ... 

PS: Ja, mittlerweile besitze ich ein 650B und ich weiß, dass Spritzigkeit anders geht. Ein plus an Sicherheit bietet 650B nicht ...


----------



## 3K-Power (22. August 2015)

Naja das mit dem Golf Is halt auch subjektiv. Die Motoren waren halt eher ein Zustand. Bist sicher keinen Opel aus der Zeit gefahren.

Aber egal.


Mir erzählte (warum auch immer) neulich einer im Bikepark, dass er mit seinem 29er über Wurzeln bügelt als wär es asphaltiert.... Aber gerade dann wollte er nicht den Trail runter über den Wurzelteppich.... Aussage war dann plötzlich; geht mit dem Rad nicht.

Hab's nicht verstanden; hätt sich eh Verfahren in meiner Staubwolke.

Bin schon paar Sachen gefahren; bin mittlerweile bei nem Modell 2009 angelangt und da fühl ich mich am wohlsten mit. Das beschissenste war bisher ein Fatbike...

Aber sollen die alle mal für die Trendjünger bauen. Für die Eisdiele langt das neue Zeug allemal; je teurer um so besser. So mein Eindruck.

Mittlerweile is egal ob die 26" sterben lassen wollen; ich denk mal das schaffen se nicht. Ne Nische wird sicher offen bleiben. Mal die Preisentwicklung abwarten.


----------



## Edged (22. August 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Golf Is halt auch subjektiv. Die Motoren waren halt eher ein Zustand. Bist sicher keinen Opel aus der Zeit gefahren.
> ...


Doch, nach dem GTI 'nen GSI. Objektiv konnte der alles besser, hatte aber 0 Spirit. Ein wahrer Langweiler.


----------



## Wayne68 (23. August 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Doch, nach dem GTI 'nen GSI. Objektiv konnte der alles besser, hatte aber 0 Spirit. Ein wahrer Langweiler.



Kann ich so unterschreiben.
Hatte einen Golf 1 GTI 1.8 (Pirelli) gefahren.Dem trauere ich heute noch etwas nach.
Einen Unfall wollte auch ich damit nicht wirklich haben.
Dann kurze Zeit einen Kadett D GTE 1.8 
Der anschließende  Kadett GSI 2.0 konnte tatsächlich alles _etwas_ besser als der Golf GTI.
Leider konnte er auch "besser" und schneller Rosten als der Golf.
Unglaublich wie schnell der Opel weggefault ist

Zur Ursprungsfrage:

26" ist Tod.Leider.


----------



## 18hls86 (23. August 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, wenn ich kein Auto habe oder brauche.
Ab und zu im Winter, Regen oder Gewitter, da hab ich dann schon meine Anwandlungen.
Wenn ich dann, aber öfters mit dem Auto fahre, sind diese zum Glück gleich wieder kuriert. 

Mal sehen, wie viele Seiten der Faden in ein oder zwei Jahren hat?
Ein Vorteil hat die Sache aber schon. Die Auswahl ist zur Zeit schön übersichtlich. 

Aktuell ist der Faden für mich leider zu öde. Zuviel Philosophie und Autos. 
Ich steh da mehr auf technische Fakten und Überrollverhaltenslehre! Leider. 

Viel Spaß noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. August 2015)

Ich fahre auch immer mit dem Fahrrad zum Fahrradfahren. Das geht sogar mit toten 26.5". Bei mir kommt die Kraft vom Fahrer, und der lebt noch.


----------



## chris4711 (23. August 2015)

Huch, hab den Fred bislang max. nur überflogen - aber er hat ja eine recht hohe Antwortfrequenz (#3787) u ich hab mich noch gar nicht beteiligt.
Darf man hier auch kurz und knapp auf die eigentliche Überschrift antworten? Auch wenn man nie Golf oder Kadettilac Eigentümer war?
Ich machs kurz: nein.
Zum Glück hab ich noch 26er LRSse, damit die Kiddies nicht mal irgendwann von 24" auf 29" umsteigen müssen, weil 27,5 schon ausgestorben ist ...


----------



## Edged (23. August 2015)

Bring's gerade noch mal auf den Punkt: Golffahrer sind traditionell Hutträger mit Schnürschuhen. Opelfahrer fahren grundsätzlich nur mit Hosenträgern.
Golf GTI I-Fahrer sind echt coole Typens, die ausschließlich 26" fahren. Forever.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. August 2015)

Verdammt, jetzt geh ich meinen Hut und meine Schnürschuhe suchen und setz mich in den Golf wo ich zum coolen Typen mutiere 


PS: 26" passen nicht auf den Golf


----------



## Triturbo (23. August 2015)

Wie auch im Automobilsektor sind die Zeiten, wo alles besser wurde, fast vorbei. Heute wird nichts mehr optimiert, sondern nur über den Haufen geworden, damit Leute neuen Shit kaufen, der fast mehr Nach- als Vorteile hat. 

Marketing ist heute wichtiger als Fortschritt.


----------



## Edged (23. August 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ... 26" passen nicht auf den Golf



Stimmt auch wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (23. August 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> ....
> Golf GTI I-Fahrer sind echt coole Typens, die ausschließlich 26" fahren. Forever.



Zu den coolen Typen gehörst du also nicht mehr.



Edged schrieb:


> .... Ja, mittlerweile besitze ich ein 650B  ...


----------



## Edged (23. August 2015)

Mit 85 ist man nicht mehr cool.
26" geht noch so gerade oder so.


----------



## Haferstroh (23. August 2015)

Und wer ist mit seinem GTI schon in 26 Zoll-Kontrollen gekommen? Also ich mit meinem GSI schon in 29.


----------



## Edged (23. August 2015)

Jaja, Zollkontrollen; gab's in den 80ern noch.
Sollten wieder eingeführt werden. 29er-Spuk wäre dann vorbei ...


----------



## Haferstroh (24. August 2015)

Dafür gibts jetzt die Stylepolizei... Der Zoll kontrolliert derweil in den Radläden nach Schwarzarbeitern...


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2015)

Ich bin vom 26er zum 29er (2Jahre) wieder zum 26er gekommen. Liegt mir mehr und wenn es so sein soll, dann passt 650B auch. Ich finde die ganzen Größen super, weil so jeder seine Wahl treffen kann.


----------



## Edged (24. August 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ... Der Zoll kontrolliert derweil in den Radläden nach Schwarzarbeitern...


... und wer zieht anschließend die ganzen überzähligen Nippel nach?  



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 26er zum 29er (2Jahre) wieder zum 26er gekommen. Liegt mir mehr und wenn es so sein soll, dann passt 650B auch. Ich finde die ganzen Größen super, weil so jeder seine Wahl treffen kann.


Eben nicht! 26" gibt's fast nicht mehr zu kaufen!


----------



## R.C. (24. August 2015)

Griechenland, war Griechenlad schon? Die sind doch schuld, weil die sich keine neuen 26er mehr leisten konnten!


----------



## RetroRider (24. August 2015)

Aber Gürtel enger schnallen schafft doch Arbeitsplätze. Je weniger gekauft wird, desto mehr Arbeitsplätze. Weiß doch Jeder.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> ... und wer zieht anschließend die ganzen überzähligen Nippel nach?
> 
> 
> Eben nicht! 26" gibt's fast nicht mehr zu kaufen!



Komisch... Mein Liteville 301 gibt's in 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 357162 (3. September 2015)

Ich denke 26 ist Tot... der Markt will das so, ich hab mir aber trotzdem ein gebrauchtes 26" gekauft (die gibts grad günstig) da ich finde 26 oder 27.5 ist bis auch homöopathische dosen eher wurtscht ist was da unterm Hintern ist...

solange es Felgen und Schlappen gibt macht das aber auch garnichts, ev. ist es ein wenig mühsamer sich Zeug zu beschaffen, aber was solls...

ich für meinen Teil erkenne zwischen nem 27,5" Nomad und einem 26" schon unterschiede, geometrietechnisch etwas gemäßigter, aber auch länger und etwas unbeweglicher...

ob das kriegsentscheidend ist.... glaub ich nicht, für mich war der 1fach zwang vorne das ausschlussagument...

roli


----------



## everywhere.local (3. September 2015)

Euch ist schon klar, dass, solange ein paar Leute an 26" Bedarf haben, irgendwer den bedienen wird?
Und wenn ich es tun muss und mir dabei n goldenen Arsch verdiene


----------



## 3K-Power (3. September 2015)

Mit der Idee bist net der einzige  unser Lager is schon fast voll


----------



## Deleted 357162 (3. September 2015)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Mit der Idee bist net der einzige  unser Lager is schon fast voll



ist das jetzt betriebswitschaftlich "totes kapital" ?


----------



## 3K-Power (3. September 2015)

So lange das Material keine benötigten Gelder kostet und auch die Lagerhaltung für lau ist, ist das eher kein Problem. Is eh für'n Eigenbedarf hauptsächlich.


----------



## 18hls86 (3. September 2015)

Manchmal hab ich auch den Eindruck, Hey, die Bikeindustrie schraubt am letzten Rad, aber dann kommt wieder die Ernüchterung.  
Verdammt alles wieder für die Katz! So ein Scheiß, aber auch ...  




 

Das dauert noch ... 

@4mate: das Bild hat was! Thanks for it!


----------



## Cityracer (4. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass, solange ein paar Leute an 26" Bedarf haben, irgendwer den bedienen wird?
> Und wenn ich es tun muss und mir dabei n goldenen Arsch verdiene





das wird so sein....



bestes Beispiel aus dem Autosektor, suche mal ne Fuchsfelge in 16 Zoll...

die freundlichen Herrn aus Stuttgart bietn ne schlappe 15er für satte 856 Euro an, pro Stück versteht sich....das sind 3.500 Euro für nen Satz einfache popelige Alufelge. und die Radnabendeckel kosten noch extra 



ich seh zu, dass ich noch nen frischen Satz Mavic 26er kaufe...bevor das ebenso endet.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. September 2015)

Cityracer schrieb:


> das wird so sein....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sonst meldest dich bei mir


----------



## Cubereiter (5. September 2015)

Hallo
Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Fahre seit 2 Jahren 29er.Bin Zufrieden damit.Für meine Größe mein Gewicht(26er wäre da wohl besser(Aber egal)) und für das,was ich noch fahre.Bin 51  und mein Fahrrad könnte 10-12 kg leichter sein. Es macht mir Spaß ,bügel über vieles drüber .Bin also noch ganz gut unterwegs.Aber 10 Jahre jünger würde ich es mir überlegen.
Halte 26er für jüngere agilere Fahrer  besser. ebenso wenn ich es teilweise sehe,auch für kleinere Fahrer.
Aussterben??? Ist glaube ich auch eine Frage der Vermarktung.Denken wir mal zurück.Die älteren wissen sofort was ich meine. Es gab mal Video-Kassetten Beta Video2000 und VHS .(für die Jüngeren>>> Googeln)...das schlechteste (VHS) hat sich durch gesetzt.Dank dem  Druck und Vermarktung an richtiger Stelle. Und bei richtiger Werbung klappts noch besser.Siehe Jägermeister.War früher Alt-Männer-Getränk.heute absolut hip.Durch extrem clevere und geschickte Vermarktung und Werbung.
Aussterben  26er wenn ja...wäre echt schade.Glaube aber nicht das das passiert.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (5. September 2015)

.


----------



## 18hls86 (5. September 2015)

Da fehlt eindeutig ein Rigormootis, egal. 

SG Jürgen


----------



## Ianus (5. September 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Da fehlt eindeutig ein Rigormootis, .


----------



## 18hls86 (5. September 2015)

Ich weiß schon, aber deswegen fehlt es um so mehr, egal!


----------



## Edged (5. September 2015)

Mach' die Dinger mal dreckig, aber so richtig irreversibel dreckig ...


----------



## Ianus (5. September 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (5. September 2015)

So wirst Du nie erfahren, welche Laufradgröße die ultimativ richtige ist.


----------



## Ianus (5. September 2015)

.


----------



## vice-president (5. September 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Da muß ich nichts erfahren, das mit der Laufradgröße ist mir vollkommen egal, da meine ultimativen Spaßbikes auf 28''-Schlappen unterwegs sind und ich die aktuellen MTB-Standards für reine Marketinggimmicks halte. Die beiden 26er sind nice-to-have und für die ein oder andere seltene Gelegenheit durchaus sinnvoll, ansonsten bleibe ich bei meinem SuperX bzw. Ottrott.



Deine Räder sind sehr schön, aber eine Anhäufung von älteren Marketinggimmicks.


----------



## Ianus (5. September 2015)

.


----------



## RetroRider (5. September 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Da muß ich nichts erfahren, das mit der Laufradgröße ist mir vollkommen egal, da meine ultimativen Spaßbikes auf 28''-Schlappen unterwegs sind [...]


Wow. 3.0" breite Schlappen auf 559er-Felgen. Fät!


----------



## Ianus (5. September 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wow. 3.0" breite Schlappen auf 559er-Felgen. Fät!


.


----------



## 18hls86 (5. September 2015)

Irgendwas, hab ich jetzt wieder verpasst, egal.  

Ich persönlich, bräuchte mal wieder einen richtigen Überrollfanatiker. Am liebsten einen Idealisten mit Missionars(ein)stellung und tiefem Tretlager. 
Aber die werden immer seltener, leider.  

Mal sehen ...


----------



## Muddybiker (6. September 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> .



Ich denke, daß die Geschichte sich wiederholt, nur in einer anderen Form. Und das Bild was ich poste, ist das Bikeaus Titan, welches ich mit sehr viel Geduld aufgebaut hab. Das werde ich nicht durch überforderte Biker, die auf Verkaufsveranstaltungen verweilen, aufgeben. Der Rest der Bikewelt tangiert mich nicht. Punkt !


----------



## dickerbert (6. September 2015)

Hat was von der Oma die ihren Kleiderschrank - Eiche rustikal - unbedingt mit ins Heim nehmen will.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2015)

vice-president schrieb:


> Deine Räder sind sehr schön, aber eine Anhäufung von älteren Marketinggimmicks.


Jetzt hast ihn so verschreckt, dass er alles gelöscht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (7. September 2015)

Oh, da hab' ich wohl was verpasst?!


----------



## Zask06 (7. September 2015)

Zum Thema: 26" kann gar nicht aussterben und wird es auch nicht!!!! Allein schon dirt/Slopestyle Szene wird nichts größeres als 26" fahren!!! Au´ßerdem kommt Freeride ja auch wieder  (obwohls so gesehen nie weg war)


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2015)

29" dirt/slope ... das wär so geil


----------



## ploerre (7. September 2015)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> ...das schlechteste (VHS) hat sich durch gesetzt.Dank dem  Druck und Vermarktung an richtiger Stelle.


Pornoindustrie. 
Philips hatte sich verweigert und Porn geht halt immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstands.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (7. September 2015)

Muddybiker schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß die Geschichte sich wiederholt, nur in einer anderen Form. Und das Bild was ich poste, ist das Bikeaus Titan, welches ich mit sehr viel Geduld aufgebaut hab. Das werde ich nicht durch überforderte Biker, die auf Verkaufsveranstaltungen verweilen, aufgeben. Der Rest der Bikewelt tangiert mich nicht. Punkt !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418315


Na wo kommt den der Film her, gibts den etwa schon auf DVD oder Blueray ????


----------



## Muddybiker (7. September 2015)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Na wo kommt den der Film her, gibts den etwa schon auf DVD oder Blueray ????



Geil waa ...


----------



## Basti138 (7. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> 29" dirt/slope ... das wär so geil


Noch lachst du...


----------



## dickerbert (8. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> 29" dirt/slope ... das wär so geil


Ähnlich dürften BMXer gedacht haben, als man ihnen erzählt hat, dass die Jungs ihre Sprünge irgendwann mit 26" Reifen und Federgabel im Dreck machen


----------



## R.C. (8. September 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ähnlich dürften BMXer gedacht haben, als man ihnen erzählt hat, dass die Jungs ihre Sprünge irgendwann mit 26" Reifen und Federgabel im Dreck machen



Dirt war auch schon immer eine BMX-Disziplin, die heisst aber dort meistens 'Trail'.

Und ja:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (8. September 2015)

Warte noch bis der Markt für 27,5er und 29er gesättigt ist, dann entdecken die Bike-Bravos den völlig neuen Trend zu kleineren Laufradgrößen und erklären die 26" zum non-plus-Ultra


----------



## ploerre (8. September 2015)

dann aber mit neuen Achsstandards.


----------



## Zask06 (8. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> 29" dirt/slope ... das wär so geil


wird nicht passieren


----------



## Mountain77 (8. September 2015)

http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/events/1331672650294/red-bull-26-zoll-mountainbike-rennen
Die einen sagen es tot, Red Bull macht ein Event daraus!



Leider geht es nicht um die Laufradgrösse selbst...


----------



## fone (8. September 2015)

novelty


----------



## R.C. (8. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Die einen sagen es tot, Red Bull macht ein Event daraus!



Wenn Red Bull jemand sponsort oder ein Event draus macht, kann man sich sicher sein, dass die beste Zeit lange vorbei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (8. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/events/1331672650294/red-bull-26-zoll-mountainbike-rennen



Was ein alberner abgeschmackter und unwitziger dämlicher Laden.
Wie kann man es zulassen, dass so ein komisches Volk mit Gummibärchensaft der krank und blöde macht unermesslich reich wird?
Wie kann man nur 3 Euro für ne Dose von dem Gesöff in sich reinkippen, ich tät es nicht für 5 Euro die Dose trinken, wenn ich das Geld bekomme.

Haha, was ein Witz, ne wie lustig, was haben wir uns amüsiert, das waren noch Zeiten, weißte noch damals.......auf 26". 

Ich werde jedem den ich treffe ab jetzt erzählen wie ungesund und uncool Bed Rull trinken ist. 
Bed Rull ist so out wie 29er Trailbikes pfffffft


----------



## rhnordpool (8. September 2015)

Weiß gar nicht, warum das red bull 26" heißt. Auf den Bildchen von 2014 meine ich auch einige 29-Zöller gesehen zu haben.


----------



## ploerre (8. September 2015)

Meinst du das ernst oder hast du nur die Ironietags vergessen?


----------



## rhnordpool (8. September 2015)




----------



## nepo (8. September 2015)

> Das Besondere: Die Teilnehmer passieren mithilfe von GPS-Daten und einer selbst definierten Route inmitten des Unesco Weltkulturerbes 26 Zollstationen.


----------



## siq (9. September 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Gummibärchensaft


 
obwohl ich die Brühe ansich auch nicht ausstehen kann, mit einem Gläschen Jägermeister drin (aka als "Flying Hirsch"), passt das dann wiederum sehr gut


----------



## Zask06 (9. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn Red Bull jemand sponsort oder ein Event draus macht, kann man sich sicher sein, dass die beste Zeit lange vorbei ist.


 
Ja nee is klaa


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2015)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Ja nee is klaa



Nenne mir einfach mal ein Gegenbeispiel mit Fahrradbezug.


----------



## Zask06 (9. September 2015)

Da würde ich doch mal so anfangen. Wo wäre unser Sport ohne Redbull und deren Events? Im Übrigen hast da Du kein Bsp. genannt.



R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn Red Bull jemand sponsort oder ein Event draus macht, kann man sich sicher sein, dass die beste Zeit lange vorbei ist.


 
das heißt die z. B. ganzen neuen Jungen Fahrer die von RB gesponsored sind mit ihren teilweise grade mal 18 Jahren oder weniger, die Trix reißen, davon hat man vor 5 Jahren noch geträumt oder sie bestenfalls bei MX shows gesehen, deren Zeit ist lange vorbei?????? Aha..


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2015)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch mal so anfangen. Wo wäre unser Sport ohne Redbull und deren Events?



Die 'alte' Rampage waere eh ein gutes Gegenbeispiel gewesen. Die 'neue' wurde zu einer Zeit eingefuehrt, als Freeride bereits tot war.



Zask06 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hast da Du kein Bsp. genannt.



Warum sollte ich Beispiele nennen, wenn ich sage, dass es alle betrifft? Das gute an einer solchen Aussage ist ja, dass bereits ein Beispiel genuegte, um sie zu widerlegen.



Zask06 schrieb:


> das heißt die z. B. ganzen neuen Jungen Fahrer die von RB gesponsored sind mit ihren teilweise grade mal 18 Jahren oder weniger, die Trix reißen, davon hat man vor 5 Jahren noch geträumt oder sie bestenfalls bei MX shows gesehen, deren Zeit ist lange vorbei??????



Ja, alle die ich kenne. Deswegen wollte ich ja ein Gegenbeispiel von dir hoeren. Wenn man natuerlich Leute erst dann wahrnimmt, wenn sie von RB gepuscht werden, kann das allerdings anders aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (9. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Die 'alte' Rampage waere eh ein gutes Gegenbeispiel gewesen. Die 'neue' wurde zu einer Zeit eingefuehrt, als Freeride bereits tot war.
> 
> *What??? Hat doch damit gar nichts zu tun*
> 
> ...


 
*Dann hast du aber ne ziemlich merkwürdige Definition von "Zeit lange abgelaufen". Da würd ich eher behaupten, dass da die Zeit dann erst richtig anfängt.*



R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn Red Bull jemand sponsort oder ein Event draus macht, kann man sich sicher sein, dass die beste Zeit lange vorbei ist.


 
*Solche Aussagen solltes du dann aber mit den Worten beginnen "meiner Meinung nach" und es nicht so rüber bringen als wäre dem tatsächlich so und da gäbe es nix dran zu rütteln. Weil im Endeffekt ists nichts weiter als "Deine Meinung" und kein offizieller "Zustand" oder wie auch immer.*


----------



## RetroRider (9. September 2015)

Wenn Etwas tot ist sobald es zu stark kommerzialisiert ist, dann ist 26" gerade wiederauferstanden.


----------



## rhnordpool (9. September 2015)

Vielleicht sollte man Red Bull mal vorschlagen, die Preisgelder zu verdoppeln, wenn die Sieger auf 26" unterwegs waren?
Oder gleich nen "Retro Bull" Cup, passend zum neuen Retro Bull Energy-Drink (bei der Formulierung der Rezeptur könnte ich helfen). Gäbe ja ganz neue Zielgruppen für die Firma.


----------



## ploerre (9. September 2015)

Was sind denn gerade so die ultraheißen Contestdisziplinen?


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2015)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Da würd ich eher behaupten, dass da die Zeit dann erst richtig anfängt.



Zumindest bist du in deinem Hintennachsein konsistent und konsequent 



Zask06 schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen solltes du dann aber mit den Worten beginnen "meiner Meinung nach" und es nicht so rüber bringen als wäre dem tatsächlich so und da gäbe es nix dran zu rütteln.



Selbstverstaendlich gibt's daran nichts zu ruetteln?! Jedem anderen ist aber natuerlich seine eigene, davon abweichende und falsche Meinung gestattet, ich bin ja tolerant .

Ernsthaft: RedBull 'funktioniert' i.A. so, dass die gerade 'gehypte' Leute und Sportarten/Events aufgreifen und einer breiteren Oeffentlichkeit zugaenglich machen (und das ganze noch in einer fuer diese passenden Form und Aesthetik) - und damit sind sie nun mal prinzipiell 'spaet' dran.


----------



## Zask06 (9. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Zumindest bist du in deinem Hintennachsein konsistent und konsequent
> 
> *Das magst du so sehen, sei dir auch gestattet. Ist aber nicht so!!*
> 
> ...


 
Ja so rum klingt das schon anders. Dennoch würde ich eher sagen, würden die das nicht machen, würden viele bzw. vieles in der Versenkung und damit eine Randerscheinung bleiben. Deshalb würde ich weiter sagen, dass es falsch formuliert ist zu sagen, die Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2015)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich weiter sagen, dass es falsch formuliert ist zu sagen, die Zeiten sind vorbei.



Ja, schon, aber das waere dann kein Argument fuer '26" ist tot', oder?


----------



## Zask06 (9. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ja, schon, aber das waere dann kein Argument fuer '26" ist tot', oder?


 Da stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu. Das ist eh meine Meinung. 26 is still alive!!! (...and will never die!)


----------



## duc-748S (15. September 2015)

Vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen 
http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...ert-die-acht-wichtigsten-fragen.1423658.2.htm

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (15. September 2015)

Da steht nix informatives drin, die haben das alles von uns hier abgeschrieben. Ich glaub ich mach ein MTB Magazin auf.
Abschreiben habe ich in der Schule gelernt.


----------



## Zask06 (15. September 2015)

_"Aber: Die Versorgung mit den benötigten Ersatzteilen für 26"-MTBs ist nach aktuellem Stand noch auf unbestimmte Zeit gesichert."_

Alles andere ist mir vollkommen egal, so lange das gegeben ist.

Trotzdem glaube ich an ein Revival von 26". Aber die für meine Begriffe..nun ja..sinnfreiste Aussage aus dem Text: 26" wird es weiter geben, allerdings nur im Fatbike-Bereich. So ein Schwachsinn. Dieser Fatbike-Quatsch wird auf jeden Fall noch vor 26" aussterben.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (15. September 2015)

Sicher. Die ganzen Cruiser etc. laufen schon seit Jahren auf B+ bzw. Fatbikereifen. Fatbikes sind und werden eine Nische bleiben, allerdings mit Bestand.


----------



## Zask06 (15. September 2015)

ok..aber die zähle ich jetzt nicht zu Fat-Bikes im eigentlichen Sinne, da es keine MTB sind.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (15. September 2015)

Ja mei, es wird halt bei einer Koexistenz bleiben  .
Jeder sucht sich aus dem vorhandenen Angebot das raus, was er für sich als nötig erachtet.

In anderen Branchen gang und gäbe. Keiner kommt auf die Idee zu fragen "sterben SUV's aus?, stirbt Squash aus?"
Gibt z. B. auf dem Smartphone-Markt auch verschiedene Displaygrößen. Mancher mag's klein - der andere größer. Wie beim Sex .
Aber die Frage, ob 3,5"-Displays aussterben hat sich noch nie keiner nicht gestellt  .


----------



## Deleted 344631 (15. September 2015)

Die armen kleinen Diplays haben bestimmt kein eigenes Internetforum mit der gesammelten anwesenden intellektuellen Elite der Displayindustrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (15. September 2015)

Genau.
Und wenn man auf einem Transalp oder in Südamerika plötzlich ein Ersatzdisplay benötigt, haben die Shops natürlich nur die anderen Größen vorrätig  .


----------



## Deleted 344631 (15. September 2015)

Jedoch zufällig ein Kompletthandy mit der nächstgrösseren Displayvariante vorrätig. Solche Schlingel.


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> [...]
> Abschreiben habe ich in der Schule gelernt.


Kannst ja Bundesverteidigungsminister werden. Transatlantische Gesinnung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## fone (16. September 2015)

26 ist schon tot (schon lange):


----------



## duc-748S (16. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> 26 ist schon tot (schon lange):


Wenn ich so einen Bullshit schon lese ...


----------



## MrMapei (16. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> 26 ist schon tot (schon lange):


Wusste ich es doch


----------



## 18hls86 (16. September 2015)

Zum Glück will und brauche ich kein Cube, Kellys, Bulls oder ähnliches Konsumgut!
Für mich nur eine weitere Bestätigung, so einen seelenlosen Zeitgenossen, bloß nicht besitzen zu wollen. Ist doch peinlich so eine Schüssel ...  

Der Artikel ist aber nicht von Gestern?


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> 26 ist schon tot (schon lange):



Was sollte der Produkt-Manager von Cube auch anderes behaupten ...


----------



## duc-748S (16. September 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Was sollte der Produkt-Manager von Cube auch anderes behaupten ...


Das kann er ja durchaus behaupten, ist mir völlig wurscht, aber bevor er sich dahingehend äußert, dass die niemand mehr haben will, sollte er einfach mal dezent die Fresse halten.


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> 26 ist schon tot (schon lange):





duc-748S schrieb:


> Das kann er ja durchaus behaupten, ist mir völlig wurscht, aber bevor er sich dahingehend äußert, dass die niemand mehr haben will, sollte er einfach mal dezent die Fresse halten.



Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. September 2015)

Wenn niemand mehr 26 Zoll haben will. Und man selbst möchte 26 Zoll haben. Wer ist man dann? Wer weiß es? Wer weiß es?

Ich glaub der Produktmanager von Cube hat alles Recht sowas zu äußern, nix mit Fresse halten.


----------



## duc-748S (16. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn niemand mehr 26 Zoll haben will. Und man selbst möchte 26 Zoll haben. Wer ist man dann? Wer weiß es? Wer weiß es?
> 
> Ich glaub der Produktmanager von Cube hat alles Recht sowas zu äußern, nix mit Fresse halten.


Aha, ein dahergelaufener Hanswurst darf also deiner Meinung nach bestimmen was die Allgemeinheit zu wollen hat?
Du, ich glaube du bist hier irgendwie falsch, versuche es doch mal in Nordkorea, wird dir garantiert gefallen.


----------



## dickerbert (16. September 2015)

Würde Cube 26er bauen, würde ich sogar eines kaufen. Dass sie das nicht machen, liegt aber auch auf der Hand. Cube ist der Inbegriff seelenloser Massenware nach dem Discounter-Prinzip. 
Schade, denn gerade ein breit aufgestellter Hersteller wie Cube hätte einen kleinen Ableger mit individuellen und detailreichen Bikes, fernab vom Mainstream, gut gebrauchen können. In ein paar Jahren ist jeder Anfänger mit einem Cube versorgt und sattelt auf andere Hersteller um.


----------



## Triturbo (16. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Das kann er ja durchaus behaupten, ist mir völlig wurscht, aber bevor er sich dahingehend äußert, dass die niemand mehr haben will, sollte er einfach mal dezent die Fresse halten.



Der Herr von Cube möchte nur eins: verkaufen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und darum ließt sich der Artikel auch so, dass die Leute, die wenig Ahnung haben jetzt denken: 
"Scheiße, 26" will eh kein Schwein und E Bikes sind ja so super cool, also brauche ich am besten ein E Bike 29"


----------



## duc-748S (16. September 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Der Herr von Cube möchte nur eins: verkaufen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und darum ließt sich der Artikel auch so, dass die Leute, die wenig Ahnung haben jetzt denken:
> "Scheiße, 26" will eh kein Schwein und E Bikes sind ja so super cool, also brauche ich am besten ein E Bike 29"


Ist mir klar und genau das ist mir so sauer aufgestoßen 
Sollen die doch machen was sie wollen, das ist mir völlig egal, aber so eine Unwahrheit in einem öffentlichen Medium zu kommunizieren, ganz ganz dickes Minus für den Herrn und auch für die Zeitung/den Journalisten.


----------



## rhnordpool (16. September 2015)

Nach einigen aktiven Wochen in Anfänger-Kaufberatungsthreads hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, keine sehr hohe Meinung mehr von der Kaufentscheidungskompetenz meiner lieben Mitmenschen - oft solche, die im Nickname hinten ...80 aufwärts haben.
Auf der einen Seite Egozentrik und Selbstdarstellung (schreit ja eigentlich nach individuellen Bikes) und auf der anderen Seite fast nur Canyon, Cube und Radon (Geiz ist geil??) als denkbare Alternativen. Da wunderts mich eigentlich nicht mehr, daß es große Hersteller (mit entsprechenden Werbebudgets) einfach haben mit der großzügigen Unterstützung der armen Testredakteure einschlägiger Zeitschriften, neue Trends wie 27,5 oder E-MTBs zu kreieren und die Lemminge hinter sich zu scharen. Wenn ich Zeit und genügend Geld hätte, würde ich mir leidenschaftlich gern den Spaß machen, irgendeinen Schwachsinnstrend selber zu kreieren und zu schauen, obs funktioniert. Solche Zielgruppen wollen doch vera....t werden.


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ist mir klar und genau das ist mir so sauer aufgestoßen
> Sollen die doch machen was sie wollen, das ist mir völlig egal, aber so eine Unwahrheit in einem öffentlichen Medium zu kommunizieren, ganz ganz dickes Minus für den Herrn und auch für die Zeitung/den Journalisten.


Du leidest ganz eindeutig an der Gell-Mann-Amnesie.
Die Gell-Mann-Amnesie: Man liest in der Zeitung einen Artikel über ein Gebiet, auf dem man sich auskennt, und der ist total furchtbar. Man blättert um, und vergisst das alles, und nimmt an, die wüssten im Allgemeinen schon, wovon sie reden.
von: http://alternativlos.org/31/


----------



## Triturbo (16. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ist mir klar und genau das ist mir so sauer aufgestoßen
> Sollen die doch machen was sie wollen, das ist mir völlig egal, aber so eine Unwahrheit in einem öffentlichen Medium zu kommunizieren, ganz ganz dickes Minus für den Herrn und auch für die Zeitung/den Journalisten.



Geht mir auch so und da stimme ich dir 100% zu. Leider ist das mittlerweile normal geworden, und es wird sich um ältere Sachen gar nicht mehr gekümmert. Schade drum. In der Automobilsparte verdient man mit Classic Teilen auch Geld sowas sollte man im Radsektor auch einführen oder stehen wir kurz davor (Skinwall Reifen)?


----------



## ploerre (16. September 2015)

Also Cube soll jetzt 26" Classics bauen oder wie? 

Sorry aber wen kümmert's denn, was Cube macht.
Mainstreamers gonna mainstream.


Willkommen in der Nische. Ob's da bequem ist und bleibt, entscheidet ihr selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (16. September 2015)

Nein, Cube hat gesagt "26"er sind tot". 

Und leider ist Cube ein Mtb e-bike Diktator! 

Somit müssen wir uns alle fügen, leider!


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2015)

Marktredwitz ist für mich gestorben. Ist doch ein Witz!
Aber mal ernst jetzt: Cube kaufen doch nur Bauern. Der urbane Mensch will sich distinguieren und kauft Surly.


----------



## radler-29 (16. September 2015)

reusper  ...wenn ich mal anmerken dürfte, habe mich auch fast zu einem 29er verleiten lassen. Nun habe ich erst Samstag eine schöne lange Tour mit meinem 26er gefahren und habe mich ernsthaft gefragt, warum ich mir eigentlich n 29 kaufen sollte. Die Argumente der Verkäufer sind ja einleuchtend... aus der Sicht des Verkäufers.... ich selber habe aber keinen wirklichen Grund gefunden... 
Ich glaube und hoffe. 29 stirbt aus , 26 und 27,5 bleiben. 27,5 find ich sinnig da dann auch 28 Zöller von profitieren und umgekehrt, 26er überleben weil wir das so wollen. Denn man kann doch nur das auch verkaufen was der Kunde hartnäckig verlangt.
Ätsch  wir haben es in der Hand


----------



## Triturbo (16. September 2015)

ploerre schrieb:


> Also Cube soll jetzt 26" Classics bauen oder wie?
> 
> Sorry aber wen kümmert's denn, was Cube macht.
> Mainstreamers gonna mainstream.
> ...



Lesen und verstehen bitte  

Cube soll keine Classics bauen, sondern soll z.B. Cube alte Rahmen, die über geblieben sind in einem Crash Replacement Programm zu überzogenem Preis an ihre Kunden weiter geben, wenn ihre 26" defekt sind oder jemand unbedingt ein "altes" Reaction haben soll, und ihm nicht direkt ein 29" aufdrängeln, die sie auf normalen Markt noch los werden. Ist in der Fahrzeugbranche ja auch kein Problem. Nicht jedes Modell in allen Farben aber das Reaction, was jeder zweite hatte kann man in geringen Stückzahlen in 3 Rahmenhöhen auf Lager halten. Dazu noch ein nettes Marketingprogramm "Wir kümmern uns um unsere Kunden" und "helfen ihnen auch in Zukunft weiter, ihre älteren Räder am laufen zu halten" und fertig. Wäre doch mal ne Idee, und alle wären glücklich.


----------



## TVMBison (16. September 2015)

radler-29 schrieb:


> Ätsch  wir haben es in der Hand


 
we made you - we'll brake you


----------



## dickerbert (16. September 2015)

Ich habe es durchaus so gemeint, dass Cube klassische Bikes in 26" bauen soll. Ob es nun Cube ist oder ein anderer ist mir völlig egal. Ein Hersteller, der sich vom Marketingdiktat abwendet und 26" Bikes verkauft, hätte meine Stimme. Denn es ist nicht die fehlende Nachfrage, sondern das fehlende Angebot was zum Aussterben der 26er führt.
Surley ist leider keine Option. Sorry, aber die sind der Mainstream der Anti-Mainstreamszene. Und leider optisch gar nicht mein Fall.

EDIT: Sorry, da hat mir die Handytastatur eine Falle gestellt. Da musste nochmal nachkorrigieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (16. September 2015)

Lagerhaltung kostet Geld und etwas tot geredetes ans Lager zu legen um wenge Kunden evtl. irgendwann glücklich zu machen kann kaum jemand gegenüber seinem Controlling oder der Geschäftsführung vertreten, gerade in einem schnellebigen Geschäft, wo das Rad jedes Jahr neu erfunden wird. In dieser Hinsicht kann ich den Cube Mann verstehen.

26" wird als Nischenprodukt meiner Ansicht nach erst enmal am Markt überleben.


----------



## RetroRider (16. September 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> [...] Denn es ist nicht die fehlende Nachfrage, sondern das fehlende Angebot was zum Aussterben der 26er führt.
> Surley ist leider keine Option. Sorry, aber die sind der Mainstream der Anti-Mainstreamszene. Und leider optisch gar nicht mein Fall.
> [...]


Surly nicht mögen ist auch ok. Ist halt Stabilbau statt Leichtbau, und tatsächlich relativ kommerzieller "Anti-Kommerz". Mir ist die Optik relativ wurscht (ich hab einen OS-Lenker am Stahlrahmen), aber ein Rahmen, der hochwertig verarbeitet und extrem vielseitig und jederzeit umbaubar ist, und einfach nur funktioniert, lässt für mich keine Wünsche offen.
Wichtig ist, einfach durch die Landschaft zu gurken und Spaß dabei zu haben. Ob Canyon oder Surly oder Custom-Titan ist zweitrangig (genau wie die Laufradgröße).

Ob das Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage bewusst "verbogen" wird - da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Für die Hersteller sind flexible Neukunden viel attraktiver als alte festgefahrene Kauze, die schwäbisch-mittelalterlich an ihren alten "Gurken" festhalten.


----------



## 18hls86 (16. September 2015)

Na ja, ich fahr 26,5" eigentlich aus tiefster Überzeugung!
Alleine schon deswegen, weil es leicht, stabil etc. ist.

Aber der Hauptgrund ist, daß man damit immer wieder den Tod überwinden kann!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. September 2015)

Wenn ich z. B. hier auf BMO klicke...nur mal so aus Spaß.
Dann rechts bei Reifengrößen zuerst 26 Zoll, danach 27,5 Zoll und zuletzt 29 Zoll auswähle - dann gibt es eine LR-Größe, die mit Abstand(!) die meisten Suchergebnisse liefert  .

Nur mal so als Indiz, wie tot die Toten hier sind  .


----------



## Deleted 344631 (17. September 2015)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Wenn ich z. B. hier auf BMO klicke...nur mal so aus Spaß.
> Dann rechts bei Reifengrößen zuerst 26 Zoll, danach 27,5 Zoll und zuletzt 29 Zoll auswähle - dann gibt es eine LR-Größe, die mit Abstand(!) die meisten Suchergebnisse liefert  .
> 
> Nur mal so als Indiz, wie tot die Toten hier sind  .



Du hast halt im Classic-Bike-Teil gesucht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. September 2015)

Ich find den Trend toll...bei bike24 werden noch doppelt soviel 26zoll-reifen wie 27,5 angeboten, Laufradsätze gibt es fürs halbe Geld. Lediglich bei Gabeln sollte man zusehen, dass man sich was in Reserve packt...da wirds langsam dünn.


----------



## Triturbo (17. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Lagerhaltung kostet Geld und etwas tot geredetes ans Lager zu legen um wenge Kunden evtl. irgendwann glücklich zu machen kann kaum jemand gegenüber seinem Controlling oder der Geschäftsführung vertreten, gerade in einem schnellebigen Geschäft, wo das Rad jedes Jahr neu erfunden wird. In dieser Hinsicht kann ich den Cube Mann verstehen.
> 
> 26" wird als Nischenprodukt meiner Ansicht nach erst enmal am Markt überleben.



Ist richtig, habe ich auch bedacht jedoch klappt das bei den Fahrzeugherstellern auch. Und ein Rahmen nimmt weniger Platz weg als ein Motor. Ich würde sagen, dass die Kosten dafür überschaubar wären. Zumal sie dann auch ihre Chargen loswerden könnten, die sie in den Jahren nicht an den -Mann- gebracht haben. Diese alten Modelle verkaufen sie ja wirklich fast unterm Wert.

Aber wir sollten wieder zum Thema zurück kommen, mit dem von mir angesprochenem könnte man auch ein ganzes Thema füllen.


----------



## fone (17. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Aha, ein dahergelaufener Hanswurst darf also deiner Meinung nach bestimmen was die Allgemeinheit zu wollen hat?
> Du, ich glaube du bist hier irgendwie falsch, versuche es doch mal in Nordkorea, wird dir garantiert gefallen.


Haha, er bestimmt doch nicht, was die Allgemeinheit zu wollen hat. Aber ich sehe schon, dass verstehst du nicht.  ciao.

Wenn Apple, Miele, Persil oder BMW sagen, ihr Produkt ist super oder das Beste, schreibst du denen dann ne E-Mail, sie sollen gefälligst die Fresse halten? Würschtl.


----------



## xrated (17. September 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Lediglich bei Gabeln sollte man zusehen, dass man sich was in Reserve packt...da wirds langsam dünn.



650B passen doch auch gut, die 1cm höher sind meist sogar besser.

Mit Felgen könnte es langsam eng werden, kenne eigentlich nur 4 bezahlbare mit ~25 Maulweite in der 500g Klasse: DT EX471, Dartmoor Revolt, Superstar DS25, Spank Subrosa

Das es in den Shops nun mehr 26" Reifen hat nicht viel zu bedeuten, man sieht eher das die Industrie nicht mehr gewillt ist in 3 Laufradgrößen jeweils alle Variationen anzubieten. Wenn man ständig nur mit den neuesten Reifenmodellen fahren will, wird man bei 26 bald Pech haben weil die neuen Reifen nicht in der Größe erscheinen werden.


----------



## Deleted 357162 (17. September 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich find den Trend toll...bei bike24 werden noch doppelt soviel 26zoll-reifen wie 27,5 angeboten, Laufradsätze gibt es fürs halbe Geld. Lediglich bei Gabeln sollte man zusehen, dass man sich was in Reserve packt...da wirds langsam dünn.



Ja den weg bin ich auch gegangen und hab mir ein 26" 2014 SC Nomad gekauft...

die 2016 36 fox dazu und jetzt macht mir der schnellepfeil noch einen Leichten Satz mit ryde enuro auf 240s naben und für Bikepark fahr ich FlowEX mit Hope....

macht dann 12.5 kio für leichten satz (reifen weis ich noch nicht, 2,35 RR oder so)

so ich denke solang ich Reifen bekomm wüsst ich nicht was ein 27.5er sooooviel besser machen kann...

Etwas aus dem zusammenhang:
ein kumpel sein 2015 29" Lux 11,2 kilo fahrfertig hat, mein 2010 26" BlurXC hatte 10,3 und als wir das Quertauschten ist mir bergauf garnichts und bergab der VPP hinterbau des Blur aufgefallen...

einzig die RS1 ist einen Tacken feinfüliger als meine Fox RLC...

anonsten ist das 29" Fully jetzt fast ein kilo schwerer und läuft annähernd gleich... wo da jetzt 5 jahre Bikeentwicklung hin sind ist mir bis heute nicht ganz Klar....

Roli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn Apple, Miele, Persil oder BMW sagen,



Eigentlich ist mir das wurscht, aber mal ne Maßnahme wärs schon. Zumindest bei allen außer Miele.

Lieber Apple, Persil und BMW,

haltet einfach mal die Fresse!
MFG

Hat doch was, im Gegensatz zu dieser Glaubensdiskussion hier.

Ich hätte gern Herr Ober!
1 x 29" garniert mit CC Hardtail/Starrbike für die langen Knüppelstouren und zum reintreten
1 x 27,5" für mein Tourenfully - gemischtes Gelände bitte
1 x 26" für mein niedrig Federweg Touren/Trailbike, die Spasskiste zum Serpentinenkillen und Felsen runterknallen
1x 26" für mein DH Bike mit 400mm Federweg um mich damit direkt die Eiger Nordwand runterzustürzen.

Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## fone (17. September 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist mir das wurscht, aber mal ne Maßnahme wärs schon. Zumindest bei allen außer Miele.
> 
> Lieber Apple, Persil und BMW,
> 
> ...



Wer hält dich davon ab? 
Der Witz ist, solche Leute gibts ja wirklich, siehe oben. 
So bekommen sie auf jeden Fall eine Menge Mitleid, hat auch was.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (17. September 2015)

DHL-Rad? Die mit Getriebe und neuerdings E-Motor?


----------



## duc-748S (17. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Haha, er bestimmt doch nicht, was die Allgemeinheit zu wollen hat. Aber ich sehe schon, dass verstehst du nicht.  ciao.
> 
> Wenn Apple, Miele, Persil oder BMW sagen, ihr Produkt ist super oder das Beste, schreibst du denen dann ne E-Mail, sie sollen gefälligst die Fresse halten? Würschtl.



Ein letzter Versuch, aber auch der wird wohl nicht in deinem Köpfchen ankommen.
Sollen sie sagen, dass deren Produkt das beste ist, es interessiert mich einfach nicht.
Sagen sie aber, dass niemand mehr etwas anderes haben möchte und dies ist definitiv eine Unwahrheit, dann passt mir das ebenso nicht.
Und wenn diese Unwahrheit absichtlich in einem öffentlichen Medium verbreitet wird gleich noch viel weniger.

So und jetzt kannst du Briefchen schreiben wie toll du Cube und etc. findest


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. September 2015)

...ich weiß nicht, ob ich Cube oder @fone toller finde  .


----------



## Deleted 344631 (17. September 2015)

@fone

Jetzt stehst du hier, du armer Tor. Und bist so schlau als wie zuvor.


----------



## fone (17. September 2015)

Abragroll schrieb:


> ...ich weiß nicht, ob ich Cube oder @fone toller finde  .


Ich tippe auf Cube.  Ich mach mich hier ja echt zum Affen, bei den Affen. 
Dabei fand ich den Zeitungsartikel ursprünglich wegen der 500.000 Bikes/Jahr interessant.


----------



## Ghoste (17. September 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Laufradsätze gibt es fürs halbe Geld.



Kannst du mir hier eine Quelle nennen, wenn das so wäre....
Ach und jetzt bitte nicht ein Link mit einem Angebot. 
Glaube kaum, dass ein Laufradbauer fürs halbe Geld arbeitet nur weil 26" gerade so tot ist...


----------



## Deleted 344631 (17. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Cube.  Ich mach mich hier ja echt zum Affen, bei den Affen.
> Dabei fand ich den Zeitungsartikel ursprünglich wegen der 500.000 Bikes/Jahr interessant.



Dann spiel mit Abragroll und mir: mizaru, kikazaru, iwazaru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. September 2015)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> DHL-Rad? Die mit Getriebe und neuerdings E-Motor?


Ich habe das mal verbessert. Kommt davon wenn man sich mit denen rumärgern muss.


----------



## Triturbo (17. September 2015)

Kann mir mal sagen, was der Nobby Nic in 2,1 oder 2,25 auf 27,5" für ein Radius oder Durchmesser hat? Also auf der Felge und mit Luft drauf? Mich würde mal interessieren, auf wieviele meiner 26er ich auch 27,5 fahren kann.


----------



## 18hls86 (17. September 2015)

584 - 559 = 25 mm im Durchmesser Unterschied.


----------



## siq (17. September 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich find den Trend toll...bei bike24 werden noch doppelt soviel 26zoll-reifen wie 27,5 angeboten, Laufradsätze gibt es fürs halbe Geld. Lediglich bei Gabeln sollte man zusehen, dass man sich was in Reserve packt...da wirds langsam dünn.


nö, nicht mal da gibt es ein Problem was nicht zu lösen wäre. Ich habe mir neulich erst meine neue 26er Revelation (DPA140mm, 1 1/8", Maxle 15mm, MoCoDNA RLT Rem, Full Black Upper Tubes & Black Lower Legs) aus dem RS Ersatzteilkatalog zusammengezimmert. Die funzt super, ist alles neu und hat erst noch nicht mal so viel mehr gekostet wie die nicht passende pfannenfertige. Das ganze hat sogar noch einen Vorteil man kann das nehmen was einem passt, egal wenn das RS so gar nie als fertige Gabel gebaut hat.

Das grösste Problem wird sein wenn es mal keine 26er Reifen mehr geben sollte. Bei den Rahmen, naja.


----------



## Triturbo (17. September 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> 584 - 559 = 25 mm im Durchmesser Unterschied.



Rechnen kann ich selbst  

Mich hätten mal reelle Werte interessiert, gemessene von einem Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralph in 27,5. 

Wenn es wirklich (auch mit Toleranzen) nur 12,5mm mehr Radius ist, kann ich zumindest in meinem 2007er GT Zaskar auch 27,5" fahren. Vorn in der Gabel und hinten im Hinterbau sind 25/20 mm Platz nach oben.


----------



## 18hls86 (17. September 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Rechnen kann ich selbst
> 
> Mich hätten mal reelle Werte interessiert, gemessene von einem Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralph in 27,5.
> 
> Wenn es wirklich (auch mit Toleranzen) nur 12,5mm mehr Radius ist, kann ich zumindest in meinem 2007er GT Zaskar auch 27,5" fahren. Vorn in der Gabel und hinten im Hinterbau sind 25/20 mm Platz nach oben.



Schön. 

Manchmal habe das Gefühl die Bikebranche will uns einfach teuer Rechenaufgaben verkaufen.
Aber viel reeller werden Zahlen nicht werden.
Oder willst Du jeden Reifen ... Viel Spaß! 

Wer macht Schwalbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (17. September 2015)

http://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifenmasse.html


----------



## Triturbo (17. September 2015)

Grossvater schrieb:


> http://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifenmasse.html


Dank dir! Wenn die Tabellenmaße auch mit der Fertigung übereinstimmen, kann ich in allen meinen Räderm notfalls 27,5" fahren. Also wenn alle Stricke reißen, speiche ich eben notgedrungen um.


----------



## 18hls86 (17. September 2015)

Wobei ich Schwalbe, da nicht trauen würde.
Da werden aus 25 mm plötzlich 30 mm, obwohl gleicher Reifen 2,25".
Spricht für mich Bände für die Hersteller!
Alles wird mal schön gerechnet oder hin gemanagt, leider ...


----------



## Triturbo (17. September 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Wobei ich Schwalbe, da nicht trauen würde.
> Da werden aus 25 mm plötzlich 30 mm, obwohl gleicher Reifen 2,25".
> Spricht für mich Bände für die Hersteller!
> Alles wird mal schön gerechnet oder hin gemanagt, leider ...



Und genau deshalb konnte ich deinen ETRTO Maßen nix abgewinnen und hätte am liebsten reelle nachmessene Werte. Aber wenn Schwalbe 712mm sagt und auch 716 haben sollte, passt das auch noch.


----------



## 18hls86 (17. September 2015)

Alles klar!


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> und hätte am liebsten reelle nachmessene Werte.


Bitte sehr:

*Reifenbreiten-Datenbank*


----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2015)

Das originale 650B hat 25.6" Reifenaußendurchmesser. Das sind nämlich 650mm. Warum sollte es sonst 650B und nicht 710B heißen?


----------



## 18hls86 (18. September 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das originale 650B hat 25.6" Reifenaußendurchmesser. Das sind nämlich 650mm. Warum sollte es sonst 650B und nicht 710B heißen?



Weil Du sonst weniger Spaß hättest? 

Aber im Ernst, die Hersteller wollen halt Kasse machen und wir haben was zum Rechnen.
So kommt jeder auf seine Kosten, irgendwie.

Auf jeden Fall, wird mir die Sache eher nützen als schaden. Da ich die Sache einfach aussitzen werde und mir dabei einen Haufen Kohle spare.


----------



## siq (18. September 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> *Reifenbreiten-Datenbank*


wobei man dann schon auch immer die gleiche Felge mit gleicher Maulweite und gleicher Hornhöhe bei gleichem Reifen mit gleichen Luftdruck vergleichen sollte. Wenn da jetzt der Hersteller den 27.5er Reifen fetter baut, wie den den gleich breiten 26er Reifen, dann und nur dann ist die Differenz anders bzw.grösser wie die 584mm-559mm, also 25mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## nepo (18. September 2015)

Trek hatte doch vor ein oder zwei Jahren nochmal Hardtails mit 26“ und vernünftiger Ausstattung ins Programm genommen. Rabe hat die dann letztendlich für den halben Preis verscherbeln müssen.
Die Nachfrage scheint insgesamt wohl doch nicht so groß zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (18. September 2015)

Wo ist das Problem mit günstigen Preisen?

Ist doch gut oder nicht?

Und wer mehr zahlen will, wird ja nicht dran gehindert. Ich sehe da kein Problem. So what?


----------



## vice-president (18. September 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mit günstigen Preisen?
> Ist doch gut oder nicht?
> Und wer mehr zahlen will, wird ja nicht dran gehindert. Ich sehe da kein Problem. So what?


Das Problem hat zuerst der Händler, der an den Rädern nichts oder nicht genug verdient.
Der wird sich im nächsten Jahr auch solche Räder nicht mehr ins Geschäft stellen.
Und so verschwinden die Kompletträder, und die Rahmen, Gabeln, Laufräder .....


----------



## 18hls86 (18. September 2015)

Lass mich Raten, Du bist entweder ein Händler oder ein Freund der großen Laufräder? 

Auf jeden Fall, machen Deine Beiträge nie den Eindruck, als würde Dir die 559 Laufräder etwas bedeuten. Also was kümmert´s Dich, was mit Ihnen passiert? Ich möchte jedenfalls´s keine Diskussion mit Dir führen.  Ist mir einfach die Zeit zu Schade.


----------



## 3K-Power (18. September 2015)

Mag sogar was dran sein.. 

Aber selbst wenn; kommt alles wieder. Müssen ja ständig was neues erfinden und so wird dann auch das nie gänzlich verschwindende 26" wieder belebt...


----------



## 18hls86 (18. September 2015)

Es kommt halt, wie es kommt. Und obwohl ich die 559 Felgen am liebsten hab, komm ich bis jetzt nicht ins Schwitzen. 

Ich persönlich finde den Faden eigentlich mehr amüsant, als ärgerlich! Sonst würde ich hier auch nicht´s Schreiben und meine Zeit verschwenden.


----------



## RetroRider (18. September 2015)

nepo schrieb:


> Trek hatte doch vor ein oder zwei Jahren nochmal Hardtails mit 26“ und vernünftiger Ausstattung ins Programm genommen. Rabe die dann letztendlich für den halben Preis verscherbeln müssen.
> Die Nachfrage scheint insgesamt wohl doch nicht so groß zu sein...


Ging mir mit meinem Marin-Hardtail aus leichten italienischen Stahlrohren genau so. Das wurde nach mehrjähriger Staubfängerei zum halben Preis verscherbelt. Find ich gut.


----------



## vice-president (18. September 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> ...
> Auf jeden Fall, machen Deine Beiträge nie den Eindruck, als würde Dir die 559 Laufräder etwas bedeuten.
> ...



Ich habe alle Laufräder gleich lieb!


----------



## Mario8 (19. September 2015)

ich geb mal eine etwas andere Auslegung des Aussage von CUBE. Vielleicht ist es in dem 158-Seiten-Thread auch schon zu finden, dann vergesst es.
Diese und gleichlautende der anderen großen Hersteller sagen zwar "26 ist tot", aber die eigentlich gemeinte Aussage ist: "wir wollen, das 26 tot ist und wir erwarten, dass Ihr - liebe Mitbewerber - das auch so macht - gell, verstanden! Und Ihr - liebe Kunden - vergesst 26.".
Wir wissen warum: Die Bike-Branche (große Bike-Hersteller und Zulieferer) hat in Summe 3-stellige Millionenbeträge investiert (wenn's reicht), um 27,5 und 29 hochzuziehen, was verdammt riskante Summen sind.
Die Frage, was besser ist, stellt sich gar nicht mehr. Die minimalen Vorteile von 27,5 zu 26 hätten nie einen solchen Umstellungsaufwand  gerechtfertigt. Aber, da das Geld ausgeben ist, muss man konsequent 26 totmachen.
Da das Kartellrecht direkte Absprachen verbietet, läuft die Abstimmung legal über die öffentliche Marketing-Kommunikation. Wenn die Großen der Branche (zuerst in USA) sich so äußern, wissen alle anderen wie der Hase läuft und ziehen nach. Und danach die Zulieferer. Und dann - oh Wunder - gibt es keine 26-Neuentwicklungen mehr und auch bei den Teilen wird's enger. Und noch toller: die Kunden machen mit, weil niemand für einen sterbenden Ast Geld ausgibt. Und siehe da: der Ast stirbt wirklich.
Der Satz von CUBE wurde von anderen bereits viel früher als Signal in die Branche gegeben. Eigentlich hat er heute noch eine weitere Botschaft: ".... lieber Mitbewerb, keine Angst, wir gehen nicht in die Lücke rein, die ihr bei 26 aufgemacht habt. Wir bleiben solidarisch ....". Ein Marketing-Chef spricht nicht nur zu den Kunden, sondern auch zu seinen Amtskollegen beim Mitbewerb - und will selbst auch was von denen hören.
Das war eine Marketing-Strategie mit dazugehöriger Marketing-Kommunikation vom Feinsten!! Da kann man was lernen. Als die Nummer vor ca. 3 Jahren losging, war das zu vermuten - aber nicht, dass es so glatt durchläuft. 
PS: habe selbst nur inzwischen wertlose 26-Gurken im Fuhrpark und erste Beschaffungsproblem.


----------



## 18hls86 (19. September 2015)

Das die Hersteller Kasse machen wollen, liegt ja auch in der Natur der Sache.
Ist ja auch durchaus legitim. Die Absprachen weniger.
Aber, wo ist bitte der Vorteil von den sogenannten 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern?
Ich sehe da eigentlich nur einen. Man kann günstig gute 26 Zoll Teile abgreifen. Schön, aber den Chinesen sind die Absprachen der westlichen Hersteller zum Glück völlig egal!  

SG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. September 2015)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Das die Hersteller Kasse machen wollen, liegt ja auch in der Natur der Sache.
> Ist ja auch durchaus legitim. Die Absprachen weniger.
> Aber, wo ist bitte der Vorteil von den sogenannten 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern?
> Ich sehe da eigentlich nur einen. Man kann günstig gute 26 Zoll Teile abgreifen. Schön, aber den Chinesen sind die Absprachen der westlichen Hersteller zum Glück völlig egal!
> ...








AHA! Also habt eigentlich ihr, die 26" Extremisten, den ganze 27,5" Mist in die Wege geleitet um endlich an billigere Teile zu kommen! Sehr clever, hätte ich euch gar nicht zu getraut. Nicht mal ansatzweise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Achso: Morddrohung an den Cube Marketing Fuzzi schon abgeschickt?


----------



## R.C. (23. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Achso: Morddrohung an den Cube Marketing Fuzzi schon abgeschickt?



Dafuer ist doch keine Zeit mehr, zuerst muss man ja dem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dennis-stratmann-traumtrails-im-aostatal-fotostory.769152/ die Knochen brechen!


----------



## fone (23. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dafuer ist doch keine Zeit mehr, zuerst muss man ja dem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dennis-stratmann-traumtrails-im-aostatal-fotostory.769152/ die Knochen brechen!


Oh, achso, natürlich muss man Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## 18hls86 (23. September 2015)

Bleib mal locker. Falsch gefrühstückt? 
Wir haben gar nichts in die Wege geleitet, nur das Beste draus gemacht.
Und Extremisten sind und waren die 26'er oder ich, noch nie.
Vielleicht haben wir nur etwas mehr Humor?
Und Cube hat mich persönlich noch nie interessiert und nach dem, von Dir, geposteten Artikel bleibt das auch so.

Wir und Ihr machen hier nur die Seiten voll und der KTWR wetz schon die Messer.  

So what ? ... und weiter geht's


----------



## Jierdan (23. September 2015)

fone schrieb:


> AHA! Also habt eigentlich ihr, die 26" Extremisten, den ganze 27,5" Mist in die Wege geleitet um endlich an billigere Teile zu kommen! Sehr clever, hätte ich euch gar nicht zu getraut. Nicht mal ansatzweise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade nur, dass die Nummer z.B. bei Bremsen oder Cockpitteilen nicht zieht ; ( Was machen wir da nur?

Back on Topic: hab mich grad mal über 29er Trailbikes informiert - alter Falter, ist das Zeug schwer  14kg geht als leicht durch, 18kg als "geht noch". Wo bin ich da nur gelandet?


----------



## fone (23. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die Nummer z.B. bei Bremsen oder Cockpitteilen nicht zieht ; ( Was machen wir da nur?
> 
> Back on Topic: hab mich grad mal über 29er Trailbikes informiert - alter Falter, ist das Zeug schwer  14kg geht als leicht durch, 18kg als "geht noch". Wo bin ich da nur gelandet?


hab ich zum teil schon geregelt, 35mm... na?

Bremsen, schwer, aber wir haben ein Expertenteam eingeschlossen, Bener soll wohl dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (23. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Back on Topic: hab mich grad mal über 29er Trailbikes informiert - alter Falter, ist das Zeug schwer  14kg geht als leicht durch, 18kg als "geht noch". Wo bin ich da nur gelandet?



Wer behauptet denn sowas?


----------



## MrMapei (23. September 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die Nummer z.B. bei Bremsen oder Cockpitteilen nicht zieht ; ( Was machen wir da nur?
> 
> Back on Topic: hab mich grad mal über 29er Trailbikes informiert - alter Falter, ist das Zeug schwer  14kg geht als leicht durch, 18kg als "geht noch". Wo bin ich da nur gelandet?


Ja da siehste mal, wo die allgemeine Gleichgültigkeit hin geführt hat. Wenn jeder der Pappnasen, der hier schon geschrieben hat, wirklich was für das Überleben der 26""-MTBs gemacht hätte, wären die nicht ausgestorben und wir könnten alle auch in Zukunft noch schöne leichte Räder fahren


----------



## fone (23. September 2015)

Ihr hättet halt mehr Fahrräder kaufen müssen! 10 Jahre lang die selbe Kiste zu fahren... oder 20 - und auch noch stolz drauf sein!


----------



## MrMapei (23. September 2015)

Aber dann wären ja die Ersatzteile nicht so billig


----------



## 18hls86 (23. September 2015)

Ich hab ja R.C. in Verdacht.
Gleich mal in Schutzhaft nehmen.

Natürlich politisch korrekte Schutzhaft!
Dann war es dann mit dem nervigen RELEASED.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. September 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kannst du mir hier eine Quelle nennen, wenn das so wäre....
> Ach und jetzt bitte nicht ein Link mit einem Angebot.
> Glaube kaum, dass ein Laufradbauer fürs halbe Geld arbeitet nur weil 26" gerade so tot ist...



Weiss nicht worauf Du hinaus willst..Angebot ist Angebot...halbes Geld z.B. bei Superstarcomponents-...z.B. Pacenti DL31 umgerechnet für 230€ mit SwitchUltra-Nabe:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/shop/mountain/mountain-wheels/
Hab mir dort für umgerechnet 130€ im Frühjahr einen stabilen AM-LRS mit einer Alex-Felge und gleicher Nabe gekauft...

ausserdem...super handeingespeicht vom bike-laedle habe ich noch einen Spank oozy 25AL hier stehen...199€ aktuell...ich hab noch 150€ dafür bezahlt:
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...ot-und-28-quot/Laufradsaetze/Laufradsaetze-26

Noch Fragen? Hab ausserdem noch letztens eine rare 11/8 tel Sektor mit 150mm für 320€ bei probikeshop.net gekauft....haben auch noch jede Menge anderer 26 zoll Gabeln im Angebot....allerdings tapered...

http://www.probikeshop.net/mtb/gabeln-gabeln-mtb-26-c3426.html#t=131&typeSearch=1&page=1&search=3426

Wer sucht der findet.


----------



## Mario8 (23. September 2015)

... jo, je billiger, desto schneller ist der Ausverkauf zu Ende. Und dann geht's weiter in der Rubrik "Classic Bikes" .


----------



## Ghoste (23. September 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Weiss nicht worauf Du hinaus willst..



Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus 
Danke 

Sind eben keine Angebote weil 26" ausstirbt - sondern vereinzelte Angebot 

sagst du ja selber : 





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wer sucht der findet.



Die Angebote findest du genauso oft in jeder anderen Laufradgröße, also überhaupt kein Indiz o.ä. das 26" am aussterben ist


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. September 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus
> Danke
> 
> Sind eben keine Angebote weil 26" ausstirbt - sondern vereinzelte Angebot
> ...



Mach Dich bitte nicht lächerlich...ich hab Dir eine Quelle für -50% genannt und Du kannst es nicht? Wo findest Du Deinem Wissen nach vergleichbare Angebote für 27,5 oder 29?????

Ich denke, ich hab das deutlich widerlegt, was Du behauptet hast. Also Ghoste...bitte nicht pauschal etwas behaupten sondern mit Fakten belegen! (link)...Du wirst nichts finden. 

Die Nachfrage nach 27,5 ist einfach noch zu stark....so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft. 
Wer schlau ist, kauft antizyklisch.


----------



## 18hls86 (23. September 2015)

Ah, die 159'ste Seite. Aber im Ernst, R.C. ich hoffe Du bist nicht sauer! 
Schlechtes Wetter erzeugen meist sinnvolle Beiträge.

Mal sehen, wann die 160 fällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (23. September 2015)

Leider weißt du glaub nicht wirklich wie man was widerlegt... ;-)

Und wie gesagt solche Angebote sind normal und du hast im ersten Beitrag quasi pauschalisiert, dass alles was 26" angeht für die Hälfte über die Theke geht... Nicht ich habe pauschalisiert 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wo findest Du Deinem Wissen nach vergleichbare Angebote für 27,5 oder 29?????



Nur ein Angebot ohne suchen auf einem beliebigen shop!!!

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...pered-w-o-pushlock-white-00-4018-307-007.html

So und jetzt :-D
 

Und wie war das mit dem lächerlich machen?! 

EDIT: Und damit du jetzt nicht kommst das ist kein LRS... Hier noch ein Angebot, eben ohne zu suchen....: http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/easton...disc-6-bolts-15x100mm-12x135-142mm-black.html


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. September 2015)

Okayokay...mit rcz hast Du natürlich einen der wenigen preisdumping-discounter hervorgeholt. Generell habe ich im bikemarkt aber einige ganz andere Tendenz erlebt. Die letzten Monate hat gerade rcz Unmengen von 26 Zoll-Gabeln für unter 200€ rausgehaun...wie auch immer...egal...Hauptsache man kommt günstig an sein Zeugs...


----------



## Ghoste (23. September 2015)

Jipp  

P.s.: Wollte damit nur klar stellen wie tot 26" ist - nämlich gar nicht  ;-)


----------



## Deleted 217350 (24. September 2015)

Merke gut:

Totgesagte leben länger  .


----------



## fone (24. September 2015)

Oder auch:

Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot.


----------



## Mario8 (24. September 2015)

..... naja. Wir werden sehen. Wie vorher schon gepostet: günstige Preise im Ausverkauf heißt, dass die Lager geräumt werden und dann ist Schluss. Also nur kurze Freude.
Mal das Beispiel Schwalbe: die neuen G-One und Big-One gibt es nicht in 26. Der vorwiegend 26-Super-Moto ersatzlos aus dem Programm genommen. Wir brauchen jetzt keine Diskussion über die Reifen selbst zu starten. Das Zeichen ist wichtig.
Prognose: Schwalbe wird alle 26-Evo-Reifen einstellen und die hochwertigen Evo-Reifen nur noch in 27,5 und 29 anbieten. 26 gibt es nur noch in Active- und Performance-Line (um den Museumsbestand am Laufen zu halten). Und das wäre sogar logisch: die neuen "leading edge Räder" sind nur noch in 27,5 und 29, deshalb dafür auch die "leading edge Reifen". 26 ist Historie, die man mit Standard-Technik bedient.
Weitere Prognose: Conti wird die BC-Versionen in 26 streichen und nur in 27,5 und 29 anbieten. Gleiches Muster.

Wie schon Beckenbauer sagte: Schau'mer mal.


----------



## TVMBison (24. September 2015)

weitere prognose: morgen kommt raus, dass die bikeindustrie bei den messwerten der 29er geschummelt hat


----------



## Triturbo (24. September 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> weiter prognose: morgen kommt raus, dass die bikeindustrie bei den messwerten der 29er geschummelt hat



Ne, das wird nie ans Licht kommen weil wir beschissen werden und nicht ein Staat. Wird ein Staat beschissen, dann ist gleich richtig action. Wie mit dem Finanzamt. Wenn wir von denen Geld bekommen, dauert das Monate. Aber wehe, wir sind im Verzug.


----------



## Speedskater (24. September 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Weitere Prognose: Conti wird die BC-Versionen in 26 streichen und nur in 27,5 und 29 anbieten. Gleiches Muster.
> Wie schon Beckenbauer sagte: Schau'mer mal.



Deshalb gibt es den Baron Projekt 2.4 auch in 26"
http://enduro-mtb.com/eurobike-2015-continental-baron-projekt-2-4-reifen/

Wenn es einen Markt gibt wird er bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (24. September 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> weiter prognose: morgen kommt raus, dass die bikeindustrie bei den messwerten der 29er geschummelt hat


Ist bereits in vollem Gange!
Der Vorsitzende von Cube, Herr Sommerkorn dementiert zwar noch lau, aber ein Rücktritt innerhalb der nächsten drei Tage ist wahrscheinlich. Wahrscheinlich sind andere Firmen ebenso involviert.
Der Imageschaden für die gesamten Bikeindustrie ist nicht in Zahlen zu fassen. Der CIA ermittelt bereits. NSA hat Agentinnen auf alle 29"-Fahrer angesetzt. 27,5"-Fahrerinnen werden von Agenten flachgelegt.

Kommt 26" jetzt wieder. Wie reagiert die Börse? 
Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## 18hls86 (24. September 2015)

Interessante Prognose! 

Gibt es auch Bilder dazu? Von mir aus auch in Black and White von den hübschen Mädels.


----------



## Mario8 (24. September 2015)

.... Eilmeldung: Scheibenbremsen für 26" sind aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## Leertaste (25. September 2015)

Wie ?
26" gibbet noch ?

Ist aber auch nicht tot zu kriegen der Murks ...


----------



## siq (25. September 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Weitere Prognose: Conti wird die BC-Versionen in 26 streichen und nur in 27,5 und 29 anbieten. Gleiches Muster


wenn das passieren sollte, DANN mache ich mir echte Sorgen. Wobei ich nicht glaube dass die sich das Geschäft nehmen lassen. Dafür ist die Nachfrage nach wie vor zu gross.


----------



## Mario8 (25. September 2015)

.... jetzt wieder ernst gemeint. Die Reifenvielfalt (26, 27.5, 29, 26-fat, 26-plus, 27.5-plus, 29-plus) ist zu hoch. Die Produktmanager müssen handeln, weil sonst die Kosten davonlaufen. Neben den ganzen Einzelentwicklungen müssen auch die Produktionsanlagen (Formen) beschafft werden. Alle Prozesse müssen eingefahren werden und für gleichbleibend gute Qualität muss auf den Anlagen auch Stückzahl gemacht werden, sonst ist das nicht stabil zu kriegen. Mit jeder Variante wird das schwieriger und teurer. Die PMs werden da gezwungenermaßen noch sehr kreativ werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (25. September 2015)

Du meinst es wird irgendwann nur noch eine Reifengrösse geben? 

Welche denn?


----------



## Mario8 (25. September 2015)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Du meinst es wird irgendwann nur noch eine Reifengrösse geben?
> 
> Welche denn?


..... gute Frage, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht. Ich schätze mal, ganz zu Anfang war die Idee, nur 27.5 als den neuen MTB-Standard zu haben. Das ist aber schnell wegen 29 aufgegeben worden. Aber 29 kann auch nicht der einzige Standard sein. Dann sind Fat und Plus noch gekommen und jetzt geht es wahrscheinlich nur noch darum, das Unglück ein wenig einzudämmen und dann wenigstens 26 totzumachen. Alle Argumente werden z.Zt. dahin hingebogen.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. September 2015)

habe gestern n 26" Reifen in meinem "Lager" gefunden. Hat sich nicht mehr bewegt. Scheinbar tot. Es hat begonnen.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (25. September 2015)

Der hält nur Winterschlaf.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. September 2015)

Der erste und bislang einzige 26+ Reifen ist erst vergangenen Sommer auf den Markt gekommen.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. September 2015)

Jetzt auch mal Ernsthaft, die Fragen könnten bestimmt im KTWR Bereich schnell und effizient gelöst werden!
Die Jungs haben nämlich wirklich für alles ne Lösung.
Oder sie werden halt offiziell eingeladen.
Ich persönlich habe keinen Bock auf eine Beerdigung! 
Am Schluss muss man noch Strafe zahlen, wenn ich mit meinem Bock ne politisch korrekte Runde dreh?


----------



## Alumini (25. September 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> weiter prognose: morgen kommt raus, dass die bikeindustrie bei den messwerten der 29er geschummelt hat


Ist bestätigt. Alle Hersteller haben unisono lediglich 28" Felgen verbaut!


----------



## Ghoste (25. September 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> ..... naja. Wir werden sehen. Wie vorher schon gepostet: günstige Preise im Ausverkauf heißt, dass die Lager geräumt werden und dann ist Schluss. Also nur kurze Freude.
> Mal das Beispiel Schwalbe: die neuen G-One und Big-One gibt es nicht in 26. Der vorwiegend 26-Super-Moto ersatzlos aus dem Programm genommen. Wir brauchen jetzt keine Diskussion über die Reifen selbst zu starten. Das Zeichen ist wichtig.
> Prognose: Schwalbe wird alle 26-Evo-Reifen einstellen und die hochwertigen Evo-Reifen nur noch in 27,5 und 29 anbieten. 26 gibt es nur noch in Active- und Performance-Line (um den Museumsbestand am Laufen zu halten). Und das wäre sogar logisch: die neuen "leading edge Räder" sind nur noch in 27,5 und 29, deshalb dafür auch die "leading edge Reifen". 26 ist Historie, die man mit Standard-Technik bedient.
> Weitere Prognose: Conti wird die BC-Versionen in 26 streichen und nur in 27,5 und 29 anbieten. Gleiches Muster.
> ...



Naja, das ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit (zumal mich eh nicht interessiert was Schwalbe macht )

Z.b. gibt es wie o.g. noch genügend Reifen in 26" (siehe Conti) und sogar welche die es nicht in 27,5" gibt (hier regen sich sogar etliche User im Forum regelmäßig darüber auf!!) und auch Neuerung die jetzt als 26" mit ins Programm aufgenommen werden.

Z.b. WTB Trailboss (den gabs erst als 27,5 kommt jetzt aber ein Jahr später explizit als 26er auf den Markt) oder Speci Slaughter (hier genau das gleiche!)
Und nein, das sind keine "Performance" Reifen o.ä. sonder mit der aktuellen Technik versehen wie die anderen Reifenmodelle...

Und nochmal wegen dem "Ausverkauf" - hab ich oben bereits auch geschrieben, dass das bei anderen Laufradgrößen genau so ist... Es gibt also keinen Abverkauf von 26" Teilen derzeit!

 schönes WE und ride on!


----------



## Mario8 (25. September 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Und nochmal wegen dem "Ausverkauf" - hab ich oben bereits auch geschrieben, dass das bei anderen Laufradgrößen genau so ist... Es gibt also keinen Abverkauf von 26" Teilen derzeit!


.... hab ja gar nichts dagegen, wenn Du recht behältst. Ich muss meine 26er auch noch länger weiterfahren und am Laufen halten. Die Kohle zum schnellen Umstieg ist halt auch nicht gerade da .


----------



## TVMBison (25. September 2015)

was ich immer schon mal fragen wollte:
passen eigentlich zu heiss gewaschene 27,5er reifen auf 26er felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (25. September 2015)

Nur bei 40°C bei 95°C 20" und bei 60°C 24"

Werden dann allerdings auch automatisch white skinwalls.


----------



## Enginejunk (25. September 2015)

ich frage mich immer was ihr habt, schneidet doch einfach en stück aus nem 29er oder 650B reifen raus und klebt die wieder zusammen. 

bei der geringen umfangänderung bekommt man auch keine probleme mit dem biegeradius.


----------



## dickerbert (25. September 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> .... jetzt wieder ernst gemeint. Die Reifenvielfalt (26, 27.5, 29, 26-fat, 26-plus, 27.5-plus, 29-plus) ist zu hoch. Die Produktmanager müssen handeln, weil sonst die Kosten davonlaufen. Neben den ganzen Einzelentwicklungen müssen auch die Produktionsanlagen (Formen) beschafft werden. Alle Prozesse müssen eingefahren werden und für gleichbleibend gute Qualität muss auf den Anlagen auch Stückzahl gemacht werden, sonst ist das nicht stabil zu kriegen. Mit jeder Variante wird das schwieriger und teurer. Die PMs werden da gezwungenermaßen noch sehr kreativ werden.


Komisch, dass das bei Autoreifen so gut funktioniert? Da werden die Reifen in noch mehr Größen und etlichen Breiten produziert.


----------



## KleinundMein (25. September 2015)

Irgendwann wird es auch der Letzte merken, dass es 27.5" nur in Tests gibt. Real sind das alles nur virtualisierte 26" aus der Cloud.

Also durchhalten, ich habe noch 3 26" Rahmen, die ich noch aufbauen will. Platz habe ich zwar keinen, aber nachdem ich meiner angeheirateten Mitfahrerin ihr zweites MTB aufgebaut habe, ist die Stimmung hier auch ganz positiv.

26" ist erst tot, wenn es KLEIN-Rahmen zu einem vernünftigen Preis gibt ;-)
Einfach durchhalten.


----------



## KleinundMein (25. September 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> was ich immer schon mal fragen wollte:
> passen eigentlich zu heiss gewaschene 27,5er reifen auf 26er felgen?



Nur dann, wenn es keine zu heiss gewaschenen 29er sind. Zweimal einlaufen geht nicht.


----------



## MrMapei (25. September 2015)

> 26" ist erst tot, wenn es KLEIN-Rahmen zu einem vernünftigen Preis gibt ;-)
> Einfach durchhalten.


Klingt irgendwie nach pfeifen im Walde


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. September 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Pfeifen im Walde



Mit wem warst Du im Wald  ?


----------



## lycan (26. September 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Komisch, dass das bei Autoreifen so gut funktioniert? Da werden die Reifen in noch mehr Größen und etlichen Breiten produziert.


Zumal die Maschinen ja da sind UND noch arbeiten!


----------



## Zask06 (28. September 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Wenn jeder der Pappnasen, der hier schon geschrieben hat, wirklich was für das Überleben der 26""-MTBs gemacht hätte...


 
Aha...was denn z.B.??
Und was hast du getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (28. September 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Wie ?
> 26" gibbet noch ?
> 
> Ist aber auch nicht tot zu kriegen der Murks ...


 
ZUM GLÜCK!!!!!!


----------



## trailterror (28. September 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ne, das wird nie ans Licht kommen weil wir beschissen werden und nicht ein Staat. Wird ein Staat beschissen, dann ist gleich richtig action. Wie mit dem Finanzamt. Wenn wir von denen Geld bekommen, dauert das Monate. Aber wehe, wir sind im Verzug.



....vieles kommt zudem selten, bzw. schwerlich ans licht weil ein Staat auch mal gern (aus machthaberischem Egoismus) das eigene volk mitbescheisst... weil dicke Wirtschaftsunternehmen ihre (kriminellen) verbündeten in Gremien, Regierungskreisen etc sitzen haben; letztere decken den beschiss und tun ihr bestes um zu verschleiern und Aufklärung, wo es nur geht, zu verhindern; das volk wird belogen und wissentlich hinters licht geführt....

mutige und bewundernswerte Bürger, welche aufdecken und Wahrheiten aussprechen werden in der folgezeit als Bösewichte dargestellt und nicht selten politisch verfolgt.

oberflächlige Begründungen und zweifelhafte Argumente welche aufgeführt werden um solche verfolgungen zu legitimieren und zu rechtfertigen werden dann leider auch noch vom unkritischen volk unterstützt und bejaht....


es ist halt ne verdammt ungerechte Welt, weil immer wieder mit zweierlei mass gewertet, bewertet und gehandelt wird.

die dicken nehmen sich nicht selten das recht raus das recht zu brechen und kommen meist ungestraft davon.....


der Großteil der MtB Kundschaft macht da keine Ausnahme....sie lässt sich halt auch immer mal wieder schön leicht verarschen, ins irre führen und über den Tisch ziehen...


----------



## RetroRider (29. September 2015)

Die Aufgabe "unseres" Staates wäre es eigentlich, das genaue Gegenteil zu tun. Also z.B. den Wettbewerb in konstruktive Bahnen lenken und Gesetze machen, die der Allgemeinheit statt den Konzernen nützen. Aber was will man von einem Land erwarten, das in OECD-Statistiken zur Korruption immer einen der letzten Plätze belegt? Vielleicht haben die Deutschen auch genau die Regierung, die sie verdienen...


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2015)

"wäre", ja…. oft ist aber das Gegenteil der fall.

ich will die situation ja nicht zu sehr schwarz/weiss skizzieren. Staaten agieren und handeln sicherlich auch nicht nur moralisch "falsch", sie haben auch positive, soziale und gute Charaktereigenschaften und haben in ihrer aktuellen form irgendwo bestimmt ne schippe Daseinsberechtigung 

jedoch sollte gewusst sein, dass Staaten gern in ihrem Selbstschutz und eigenen Interessen zufolge, Gesetze, Verfassungen, Verträge etc brechen und absichtlich Aufklärung und Transparenz verhindern. und all dies ohne Konsequenzen.

das kann nicht sein!

ein Staat sollte die Aufgabe haben seine Bürger zu beschützen. nur wo ist der Schutz, wenn man seine Bürger global, pauschal und allumfassend unter verdacht stellt, indem man sie überwacht, auf schritt und tritt verfolgt, entmündigt, ausspioniert, belügt und beeinflussend in bahnen lenkt?

da darf die frage erlaubt sein, wer die Bürger vor dem eigenen Staat schützt?


----------



## Zask06 (29. September 2015)

dezent OT


----------



## Deleted 217350 (29. September 2015)

...oha!
Jetzt sind wir aber von den sterbenden Laufrdagrößen übergangslos zu philosophischem Politisieren gewechselt .
Oder war's polititsches Philosophieren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. September 2015)

Egal! "Wir schaffen das!"


----------



## MrMapei (29. September 2015)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Aha...was denn z.B.??
> Und was hast du getan?


Ich hab mir ein 29er gekauft, weil 26" damals am Aussterben war und ich keinen veralteten Standard fahren will


----------



## duc-748S (29. September 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein 29er gekauft, weil 26" damals am Aussterben war und ich keinen veralteten Standard fahren will



Also das genaue Gegenteil?
Muss man auch erstmal verstehen ...


----------



## Zask06 (29. September 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein 29er gekauft, weil 26" damals am Aussterben war und ich keinen veralteten Standard fahren will


 
Glückwunsch.


----------



## adrenochrom (29. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Also das genaue Gegenteil?
> Muss man auch erstmal verstehen ...



im krieg ist sich jeder selbst der naechste.
20" ftw.


----------



## RocketMorton (5. Oktober 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein 29er gekauft, weil 26" damals am Aussterben war und ich keinen veralteten Standard fahren will


Wart's ab, in fünf Jahren wird 26 Zoll als Novum verkauft! Dann baut vielleicht niemand mehr die 29er Waldweg-Damenräder...


----------



## Deleted 344631 (5. Oktober 2015)

Dann kauft er sich halt ein 26", weil er nichts altbackenes mag. Ist doch gut für das Weltwirtschaftswachstum.


----------



## siq (5. Oktober 2015)

nach heutiger Auskunft von Conti, ist bei denen an ein Aussterben bei den 26" Reifen im gegenwärtig überschaubaren Zeitraum von 5-6 Jahren nicht zu denken. Allfällige Obsoleszenzen werden gross angekündigt
Originalzitat: _"das wird dann groß angekündigt. Wird aber die nächsten 6 Jahre garantiert nicht passieren."_

Bleibt bis dahin noch die vage Hoffnung, dass die Industrie die 26(.5)er relaunched mit: "fahren gleich wie 27.5, sind aber steifer, agiler und leichter" ...


----------



## Bench (5. Oktober 2015)

Man könnte ja 650A wiederentdecken 
Oder 650C, wobei das ja langweilig ist. Hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradbereifung wird 650C ja als "gängige deutsche Größe" bezeichnet


----------



## JoeArschtreter (6. Oktober 2015)

siq schrieb:


> nach heutiger Auskunft von Conti, ist bei denen an ein Aussterben bei den 26" Reifen im gegenwärtig überschaubaren Zeitraum von 5-6 Jahren nicht zu denken. Allfällige Obsoleszenzen werden gross angekündigt
> Originalzitat: _"das wird dann groß angekündigt. Wird aber die nächsten 6 Jahre garantiert nicht passieren."_
> 
> Bleibt bis dahin noch die vage Hoffnung, dass die Industrie die 26(.5)er relaunched mit: "fahren gleich wie 27.5, sind aber steifer, agiler und leichter" ...



Das Problem ist nur dass sie kurz darauf 23" einführen werden weil noch steifer, noch leichter und noch agiler und dann kommt 24,5" Zoll weil das vereint die Vorteile beider Größen bei gleichzeitiger Vermeidung der Nachteile. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (6. Oktober 2015)

Tja, ist halt ein Zielkonflikt.
Rotierende Maße: mehr ist besser
Rotierende Masse: weniger ist besser


----------



## 3K-Power (6. Oktober 2015)

Das ganze Gelaber kann ich der Aussage von Conti nicht entnehmen..

Lediglich dass 26" weiterhin produziert wird. 

Und warum? Weil ein Markt da ist. Aus Quatsch machen die das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## 4mate (6. Oktober 2015)




----------



## dickerbert (7. Oktober 2015)

Wow. Das dürfte der erste und einzige Thread sein, den @4mate nicht abonniert hat.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin jetzt aber auch raus aus dem Thema, lasse los und werde gehn.


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cam-zinks-custom-yt-tues-cf-red-bull-rampage-2015.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/darren-berrecloth-canyon-torque-red-bull-rampage-2015.html



hier sind bestimmt noch welche dabei:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-bikes-red-bull-rampage-2015.html


----------



## Enginejunk (18. Oktober 2015)

sind denn nicht fast alle rampage bikes "custommade 26zoll"??


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2015)

Mccaul (GT), Lacondeguy (YT), Genon (canyon) fuhren auch alle auf 26'.

hab die bikes jetzt nicht alle analytisch unter die lupe genommen, aber viele sehen schon nach 26'  aus.
ich glaub die commencal rider sind auch nicht die aktuellen Modelle gefahren, da die aktuellen nicht FR tauglich genug waren. so wars letztes Jahr auch mit den trek's


----------



## Mario8 (20. Oktober 2015)

.... und es gibt doch eine Zukunft für 26":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kinder-laufradbau-26-nabendynamo-felgenbremse.772786/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (20. Oktober 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> (...) aber viele sehen schon nach 26'  aus. (...)


Nach 26' (26 Fuss ~ 7.80m) wohl eher nicht, wenn dann nach 26"  
Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: Vom Augenmass her kann *ich zumindest* 26er und 27.5er nicht auseinanderhalten. Der Unterschied betraegt grade mal 4% und liegt somit innerhalb der Toleranzen, den der optische Eindruck bezueglich der Proportionen Felgenhoehe / Reifenhoehe zu Gesamtdurchmesser nun mal von einer Kombination _(aus Reifen und Felge)_ zu einer anderen Kombination hat. 
32 oder 36 Loch hingegen, das sehe ich sofort, weil das Speichenbild eine andere Symmetrie hat. Ganz blind bin ich also eigentlich nicht 

Vielleicht hat hier der eine oder andere aber einfach eine bessere Brille als ich, dann will ich nix gesagt haben


----------



## siq (20. Oktober 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Vom Augenmass her kann *ich zumindest* 26er und 27.5er nicht auseinanderhalten.


 
ich auch nicht mal wenn's fährt. Das ist ja eben the best Scherz ever daran. Man kann heutzutage sogar mit einem nicht 29er XC Weltmeister werden, das nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Jierdan (29. Oktober 2015)

Gibts eigentlich noch 26" 120mm-Gabeln mit einer LSC die ähnlich gut wie die der Vengeance HLR funktioniert am Markt? Ich mag eigentlich weniger gern am Airshaft einer Lyrik RC2DH oder Pike rumschnitzen...


----------



## BigVolker (30. Oktober 2015)

Ob er das noch macht? Dann sind Verfügbarkeitsprobleme auf lange Sicht kein Thema mehr!






Ich fahr nachher mal vorbei und frag nach. Und er hat sich auf dem Schild rechts oben verschrieben oder was ist ein 'gerlen' Reifen? "Geilen Reifen" muss das heißen.


----------



## Jierdan (30. Oktober 2015)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Ob er das noch macht? Dann sind Verfügbarkeitsprobleme auf lange Sicht kein Thema mehr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann müsste er aber Geihard Lenicker heißen, das klingt doch nicht.


----------



## BigVolker (30. Oktober 2015)

Na dann halt Geilhard Legastheniker - zack feddisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (30. Oktober 2015)

Schön! Da war der Geschäftsbetrieb noch in schwarz und weiß, aber die Konsumenten leider noch schlecht erzogen. 
Außerdem Vollgummireifen für eine gute Dämpfung!


----------



## KleinundMein (6. November 2015)

Eckige Räder wären ja auch was, vielleicht kommt man damit Treppenstufen besser rauf. Habe mein Forschungsprojekt diesbezüglich noch nicht angefangen - warte noch auf EU-Funding.

Trotzdem, 29" statt Treppenlift könnte was sein.


----------



## Zask06 (9. November 2015)

Dann doch lieber Treppenlift


----------



## Berejosa-23 (19. November 2015)

die Zeitschrift Trekkingbke liest hier mit:

http://www.trekkingbike.com/magazin/heft_info/trekkingbike-ausgabe-62015/a4861.html

--> Test: 26-Zoll-Räder – *von wegen ausgestorben*. Die Laufradgröße liefert ein Testfeld mit 11 robusten Aufbauten für Alltag und Reise.


----------



## Raceline (4. März 2016)

Um den Fred nochma aufzufrischen und der Gedanke noch keinem kam; 
Hat einer schonmal darüber nachgedacht das es evtl. ein Fall für's Kartellamt sein könnte? Die haben alle ganz plötzlich, beinahe zeitgleich die 26er verbannt. Für 27,5??? (Natürlich wegen dem Fortschritt) Mir soll'ss egal sein, da ich jedes Bike im Schnitt 10 Jahre gefahren bin und das auch weiter tue. Auch wenn ich irgendwann mit 2.1er rumfahre. Aber die Masche ist doch offensichtlich...oder etwa nicht?...


----------



## Mountain77 (4. März 2016)

Eine "Taiwan" Verschwörung vielleicht....


----------



## xrated (4. März 2016)

Ne stimmt schon, ein Hersteller allein könnte sowas nie durchziehen. Aber beweis das mal. Und ist auch nix unerlaubtes. Die könnten genauso gut auch von heute auf morgen lauter Fahrräder mit eckigen Rädern rausbringen.


----------



## Basti138 (4. März 2016)

Gibts doch schon, hier der Beweis:
http://www.allmystery.de/i/tdd66fc_fahrrad.png

2017 sind bei allen Herstellern die Räder eckig, ausser bei der unteren Preisklasse, da lässt man sie rund und 26 Zoll.


----------



## siq (5. März 2016)

kaum, eher geplante obsoleszenz. Denn technische Gründe 26er aussterben zu lassen hätte es keine gegeben, kommerzielle hingegen haufenweise. Von wegen den anfänglichen Beteuerungen "der Kunde habe die Wahl zwischen 3 Laufradgrössen" blablabla... Reine Lippenbekentnisse wie man jetzt ja sieht. 
So lange gescheite 26er Reifen produziert werden, ist mir persönlich der ganze Laufradzirkus mittlerweile ziemlich egal.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. März 2016)

Noch ärgerlicher finde ich, dass es keine neuen min. 140mm 1 1/8tel Gabel mehr auf dem Markt gibt. Ich würde mir gerne eine kaufen und zurücklegen für meine 26er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (5. März 2016)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=63381;menu=1000,2,121;pgc[14697]=14700;pgc[5416]=5417;pgc[65]=226


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. März 2016)

the donkey schrieb:


> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=63381;menu=1000,2,121;pgc[14697]=14700;pgc[5416]=5417;pgc[65]=226


Danke!!!...sorry..ich hab das Wort "bezahlbar" vergessen...ich find 500€ zuviel aber ich sehe gerade auch, dass es bei bike24 die Sektor coil noch gibt für kleines Geld...hast mir sehr geholfen. 

..irgendwie warte ich aber noch auf einen Schnapper...wie gesagt..ist nicht dringend sondern soll nur eine backup-lösung sein. Hab zur Zeit bereits eine Sektor und Revelation drinne.


----------



## siq (5. März 2016)

von Bike24 habe ich mir gerade eine neue SID RCT3 26er 100mm Tapered geschossen, für nur 379EUR. Einer der wenigen Vorteile die man jetzt noch mit der sterbenden Laufradgrösse hat. Die gleichen 29er und 27.5er Modelle sind alle deutlich teurer (und schwerer auch noch  ).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> von Bike24 habe ich mir gerade eine neue SID RCT3 26er 100mm Tapered geschossen, für nur 379EUR. Einer der wenigen Vorteile die man jetzt noch mit der sterbenden Laufradgrösse hat. Die gleichen 29er und 27.5er Modelle sind alle deutlich teurer (und schwerer auch noch  ).


apropos..schau mal:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/ro...-disc-tapered-xloc-white-00-4018-636-005.html


----------



## siq (5. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> apropos..schau mal:
> http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/ro...-disc-tapered-xloc-white-00-4018-636-005.html


absoluter top Schnapper ! Aber für mich kam weiss halt leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> absoluter top Schnapper ! Aber für mich kam weiss halt leider nicht in Frage.


kann ich absolut verstehen. ...ich hätte auch noch eine Reba in weiss mit 1 1/8tel abzugeben. Passt nicht so recht zu den bikes.


----------



## beuze1 (5. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> ist mir persönlich der ganze Laufradzirkus mittlerweile ziemlich egal.



Wieso mittlerweile?
War mir von anfang an schon Wurst.
Ich lass mich doch nicht von so werbefutzis verarschen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (5. März 2016)

Eine revolutionäre Wende in der Diskussion. Wird sie die MTB-Welt verändern


----------



## Teguerite (5. März 2016)

Für mich ist dadurch MTB ziemlich gestorben. Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit zwei Rennräder gekauft und mich auch beim Training darauf konzentriert, obwohl ich eigentlich seit 3-4 Jahren ein neues MTB will. 29 ist mir zu riesig / zu schwer und bei 27.5 ist mir nicht klar ob es das in 3 Wochen noch gibt und ich wieder nur Edelschrott an der Backe habe für die es bald keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Es gibt ja inzwischen monatlich neue Standards. Das hält mich absolut davon ab Geld zu invetsieren. Und das obwohl ich gewillt wäre dafür Geld auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (5. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> absoluter top Schnapper ! Aber für mich kam weiss halt leider nicht in Frage.




Für mich schon deshalb hab ich sie bei mir im Rotwild und jetzt hab ich noch den Airshaft für 100mm dazu gekauft
Fürs Gewicht noch die Maxle Stealth


----------



## Triturbo (5. März 2016)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Für mich ist dadurch MTB ziemlich gestorben. Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit zwei Rennräder gekauft und mich auch beim Training darauf konzentriert, obwohl ich eigentlich seit 3-4 Jahren ein neues MTB will. 29 ist mir zu riesig / zu schwer und bei 27.5 ist mir nicht klar ob es das in 3 Wochen noch gibt und ich wieder nur Edelschrott an der Backe habe für die es bald keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Es gibt ja inzwischen monatlich neue Standards. Das hält mich absolut davon ab Geld zu invetsieren. Und das obwohl ich gewillt wäre dafür Geld auszugeben.



 27,5 wird es wohl noch ne ganze Weile geben, da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Und wenn du dir ein neues Rad kaufst, dann hast du ja auch erstmal ruhe. Die 650b Reifen, die momentan auf dem Markt sind, reichen wohl auch für die nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahre. Und ansonsten gibts ne solide Versorgung über ebay und Co.

Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die Angst haben, in 5-10 Jahren keine guten, neuen, leichten 26" Reifen mehr zu bekommen oder die ganzen Plusgrößen. Aber 27,5 ist doch an jedem zweiten verkauften MTB drauf und alle großen Hersteller haben damit was im Programm.


----------



## Teguerite (5. März 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> 27,5 wird es wohl noch ne ganze Weile geben, da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Und wenn du dir ein neues Rad kaufst, dann hast du ja auch erstmal ruhe. Die 650b Reifen, die momentan auf dem Markt sind, reichen wohl auch für die nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahre. Und ansonsten gibts ne solide Versorgung über ebay und Co.
> 
> Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die Angst haben, in 5-10 Jahren keine guten, neuen, leichten 26" Reifen mehr zu bekommen oder die ganzen Plusgrößen. Aber 27,5 ist doch an jedem zweiten verkauften MTB drauf und alle großen Hersteller haben damit was im Programm.



Aber mittlerweile gibt es beinahe mehr fette 27.5 als "normale". Und das kurz nachdem 27.5 eingeführt wurde. Besonders bei Hardtails.


----------



## Enginejunk (5. März 2016)

sicher? 
hab in freier wildbahn erst 2 fatbikes gesehn und garkeins mit + grösse.


----------



## Teguerite (5. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sicher?
> hab in freier wildbahn erst 2 fatbikes gesehn und garkeins mit + grösse.



Da sehe ich nur 29er. Aber bei den neuen Hardtails gibt es vermehrt 29 oder 27.5 plus.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2016)

Ja, ganz schlimm die Situation...



















...sich so einen Quatsch einzureden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (5. März 2016)

650B Gabeln kann man doch meist problemlos in 26" fahren, die 1cm höher nimmt man meist gerne mit.
Man könnte auch vorn 650B + hinten 26" kombinieren, fällt doch kaum auf der 12mm größere Radius.
Nur hinten Felgen und Reifen ist man halt den Herstellern ausgeliefert.
Felgen habe ich schon ein paar auf Lager weil extrem günstig bekommen, nur bei Reifen macht das nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## Teguerite (5. März 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ja, ganz schlimm die Situation...
> 
> ...sich so einen Quatsch einzureden.



Wohl einer der qualifiziertesten Beiträge in diesem Thread.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2016)

Höchstwahrscheinlich disqualifiziert mich der Praxiseinsatz von 26" sowie auch 29" und für alle meine Bikes bekomme ich Ersatz- und Tuningteile nach Belieben. Um auf deinem Niveau diskutieren zu können, müsste ich aus Angst vor technischer Veränderung 4 Jahre lang auf mein Hobby verzichten. Merkst du selbst wie überzogen das ist?


----------



## trailterror (5. März 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Aber 27,5 ist doch an jedem zweiten verkauften MTB drauf und alle großen Hersteller haben damit was im Programm.



Und...?

Den "skrupellosen egoisten" ist so manches zuzutrauen.
Ich kann teguerite verstehn. Seit den "täglich neuen versuchen" die leute mit "billigen trickchen" zu verarschen um den eigenen gewinn dreist zu steigern hat sich bei mir seit 2 jahren der kaufdrang auch extremst eingestellt


----------



## cschaeff (5. März 2016)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Für mich ist dadurch MTB ziemlich gestorben. Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit zwei Rennräder gekauft und mich auch beim Training darauf konzentriert, obwohl ich eigentlich seit 3-4 Jahren ein neues MTB will. 29 ist mir zu riesig / zu schwer und bei 27.5 ist mir nicht klar ob es das in 3 Wochen noch gibt und ich wieder nur Edelschrott an der Backe habe für die es bald keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Es gibt ja inzwischen monatlich neue Standards. Das hält mich absolut davon ab Geld zu invetsieren. Und das obwohl ich gewillt wäre dafür Geld auszugeben.


Gebraucht kaufen!
Die kriegst für 1.500 € momentan richtig gut ausgestattete 26", Reifen dafür mindestens noch fünf Jahre, wenn nicht länger. Dann ein gebrauchtes 27'5". Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2016)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Da sehe ich nur 29er. Aber bei den neuen Hardtails gibt es vermehrt 29 oder 27.5 plus.


Nein, das kann ich garnicht bestätigen. Aktuell immer noch viele 26er, viele 29er hardtails, zunehmend crosser. bei fullys eher 27,5. Fatbikes so gut wie nie. ich kann hier gerne morgen einen Querschnitt bzw. Fotos posten, nachdem ich auf so einem Massentreffen im Wald war.

Das mit den (Achs-) Standards nervt mich auch aber deswegen gleich auf ein Rennrad zu wechseln finde ich schon arg reingesteigert. 27,5 hardtails sind mir persönlich lieber als 29 aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen..ich bleib vorerst bei 26 und täte an Deiner Stelle eher die Chance nutzen, ein gebrauchtes bike zu kaufen. Mehr bike fürs Geld gibts nimmer wie cschaeff bereits schrieb. (1500€ für ein gut ausgestattetes 26er Liteville z.B.>meins  ).

apropos: ein weiteres Negativbeispiel aktuell für mich: der neue EVO6-Achs-Standard von Litevilles H3. Ich war zuerst begeistert vom bike und dann nur noch genervt..neue Nabe, umspeichen. Brauch ich nicht. auf 27,5 vorne und 26 hinten hätte ich mich noch eingelassen.


----------



## Triturbo (6. März 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Und...?
> 
> Den "skrupellosen egoisten" ist so manches zuzutrauen.
> Ich kann teguerite verstehn. Seit den "täglich neuen versuchen" die leute mit "billigen trickchen" zu verarschen um den eigenen gewinn dreist zu steigern hat sich bei mir seit 2 jahren der kaufdrang auch extremst eingestellt



Naja, meiner auch aber das bringt uns auch nicht weiter. Die Leute kaufen es ja doch. Aber Angst haben, dass wir in ein paar Jahren keine Teile mehr für unsere Räder bekommen ist nun wirklich Quatsch.


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Die Leute kaufen es ja doch.



Stimmt. Ist fast noch trauriger als die zutiefst unsoziale, nicht nachhaltige und unökologische politik welche die branche wissentlich und willentlich durchzieht.

Der trieb geht von der nase bis zum geldbeutel. Not und elend links und rechts werden ausgeblendet oder interessieren nicht mal.

dem grossteil der kunden/bürger kannste heute schice als gold verkaufen. schön umhüllt und fertig.

Die verpackung ist wichtiger geworden als der eigentliche inhalt. In der industrie, in der politik, tagtäglich in vielen gesellschaftlichen bereichen zu beobachten.....

Und die masse checkts nicht mal ansatzweise, nickt, bejaht und plappert den oberflächligen bullsh*t noch nach....


----------



## Grossvater (6. März 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?


Es gibt keins


----------



## Speedskater (6. März 2016)

Der 0815 Kunden kauft ein hübsch lackiertes Bike von einer Marke die er kennt, das er mal kurz auf dem Hof probegefahren ist. Ich schätze mal das sind mindestens 80 % der Kunden und den interessiert es auch nicht, welche Achsen-Standards, an seinem Rad verbaut sind.
Erst wenn man selbst an seinem Bike schraubt stellt man fest wieviele Standards es gibt und was alles nicht zusammen passt.

Ich baue auch gerade ein Bike auf und in den Rahmen wird dann von 26" bis 650B+ alles rein passen.
Die Industrie hat gewonnen, aber die 29er, 650B und Fatbike habe ich übersprungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (6. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Nein, das kann ich garnicht bestätigen. Aktuell immer noch viele 26er, viele 29er hardtails, zunehmend crosser. bei fullys eher 27,5. Fatbikes so gut wie nie. ich kann hier gerne morgen einen Querschnitt bzw. Fotos posten, nachdem ich auf so einem Massentreffen im Wald war.
> 
> Das mit den (Achs-) Standards nervt mich auch aber deswegen gleich auf ein Rennrad zu wechseln finde ich schon arg reingesteigert. 27,5 hardtails sind mir persönlich lieber als 29 aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen.



Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich bin schon immer parallel zum biken Rennrad gefahren. Aber anstatt in Bikes habe ich eben in Rennräder investiert.


----------



## Grossvater (6. März 2016)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Aber anstatt in Bikes habe ich eben in Rennräder investiert.


Ok - dann siehts anders aus.
Grundsätzlich ist der Ansatz auch richtig lieber mal abzuwarten bis sich der Markt etwas aussortiert hat - v.a. wenn er grad dabei ist sich neu aufzustellen.

Irgendwann musst dich halt entscheiden. Und wenn diese Entscheidung fundiert und nach den persönlichen Bedürfnissen getroffen wurde, kann sie ja nicht nach kurzer Zeit falsch sein, nur weil auf einmal alle in eine andere Richtung rennen. 
Das mit den Ersatzteilen halte ich bissel weit hergeholt - mir kommts bei manchen eher so vor, als ob da mehr das Ego mit reinspielt. Heute viel Asche in was ultrahippes geingepumpt - und morgen machts halt nix mehr her vor'm Cortina. Das ist natürlich bitter 

 Solange es trotzdem funkt isses doch Wurst - vorausgesetzt es geht eben um die Funktion.

Eigentlich sollten wir doch froh sein, dass es soviel Möglichkeiten und Alternativen gibt. Je nach Zweck und Interessenlage ist die Auswahl ja fast unendlich.

Dass es das eben nicht Umsonst gibt ist doch klar. Entwicklungen wollen eben bezahlt sein. Dafür muss auf teufel komm raus verkauft werden - und das geht halt wiederum nur, wenn immer wieder ne neue "Marketingsau duchs Dorf getrieben wird".

Na und - was solls? Trifft doch dann nur die von @Speedskater  angesprochenen 80% die in den Laden gehen und fragen - was soll ich kaufen???

Was geht uns das an? Wir hier sind doch alle schlauer - oder nicht


----------



## Triturbo (6. März 2016)

Also um auch mal meine persönlichen Erkenntnisse darzustellen:
- 29" sind in meinem Flachland die schnellste Art, das Gelände zu erkunden
- als ich mit dem Cannondale Fat Caad 1 ne Runde gedreht habe gingen meine Mundwinkel schlagartig nach oben, es ist wie mit einem Dodge RAM durch die Stadt zu knallen - dem einen gefällt es und ein anderer findet es lächerlich

Ich bin noch immer vollkommen auf 26" unterwegs. Den Sinn von der 15mm Steckachse und dem Booststandard konnte ich noch nicht erfühlen. Tapered oder 12mm Steckachse hinten brauche ich auch nicht. Aber es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: mit dem Kram leben oder sich ein passendes Rad suchen (notfalls gebraucht oder gar bauen lassen). Mein Fuhrpark läuft aber ohne Murren und von daher werde ich wohl 26" mit 3 Fach vorn und Schnellspannern wirklich noch fahren, bis es tot ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2016)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich bin schon immer parallel zum biken Rennrad gefahren. Aber anstatt in Bikes habe ich eben in Rennräder investiert.


Hab ich auch so gemacht...bin nur irgendwann von 80% Rennrad und 20% MTB auf 90% MTB und 10 % Rennrad gewechselt, da mir die Tempohatz einfach zu blöde geworden ist und ich eher ein geselliger Mensch bin...auf dem Rennrad vereinsamt man einfach ein bisserl mehr. Mittlerweile fahre ich trotzdem gerne im Sommer meine ruhige GA1-Feierabendrunde zum Beine ausschütteln und "Runter kommen" auf dem Rennrad und gelegentlich mal einen Triathlon zum "Abreagieren".


----------



## crack_MC (7. März 2016)

Triturbo schrieb:


> ... und von daher werde ich wohl 26"....wirklich noch fahren, bis es tot ist.



 ICH AUCH


----------



## RetroRider (10. März 2016)

So, mein Hamsterbunker ist voll. Wo bleibt denn jetzt die versprochene Apokalypse?


----------



## crack_MC (10. März 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> So, mein Hamsterbunker ist voll. Wo bleibt denn jetzt die versprochene Apokalypse?



Bitte etwas mehr  Geduld...vielleicht passiert auch gar nix


----------



## R.C. (10. März 2016)

Ist doch schoen, wenn man nach laengerer Zeit mal wieder ins Forum schaut und immer noch alles beim alten ist! 



RetroRider schrieb:


> So, mein Hamsterbunker ist voll.



Tierquaeler!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. März 2016)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (28. März 2016)

geht mir nicht anders. hab grad interesse an Michelin reifen (nur mal probieren) und die leichten versionen mit anständigem profil gibts fast kaum noch in 26". bleibe ich also doch bei schwalbe. zum glück en sehr geilen LRS für wenig geld neu gekauft, nicht mal schwer.


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2016)

Aus solchen sachen ziehe ich meine schlüsse....

Onza und Michelin komplett meiden und boykottieren, ihnen es vll noch argumentativ als Mail hinzufügen, und die 26'' Hersteller unterstützen....


----------



## crack_MC (28. März 2016)

Evtl. ist hier noch was dabei: 

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/mt...e=1&filter=price&order=asc&search=166&71=1184

oder:

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/mt...e=1&filter=price&order=asc&search=166&71=1184


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. März 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Oh doch, es gibt eines: Ich verdiene nicht genug Geld, um all das 26er Zeugs zu kaufen, was ich noch haben will, was aber binnen Wochen oder Tagen ausläuft.
> Geduld ist da kein guter Rat. Beispiel: Vor Ostern habe ich gesehen, dass es Onza Canis Skiwall bei Bike24 gerade für 35 Euro gibt, und mir die für nach Ostern vorgemerkt. Jetzt lese ich in einem anderen Zusammenhang auf der Onza-Webseite, dass die nicht mehr produziert werden. Und? Ausverkauft. Okay, jetzt kann ich mir gaaanz schnell noch welche für 100 Euro den Satz bei BC kaufen. Aber das gaaanz schnell nervt langsam, denn ich habe mir gerade gaaanz schnell noch ein Paar 2,35er Rocket Ron gekauft, die auch gerade auslaufen. Die leichten, ohne Snake Skin waren schon aus.
> 
> Die Zeiten, wo man sich das Zeugs kauft, wenn man es braucht, sind definitiv vorbei.
> ...


Kleiner Tip..bei rcz bike gibts aktuell die Canis für 10€:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/onza-tyre-canis-fr-26x2-25-frc-rc2-wire-a1109186.html
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/onza-tyre-canis-fr-26x2-25-frc120-rc2-wire.html

Bunkern!!!!!! 

Ich hab mittlerweile auch den Keller voll mit Reifen, die es zur Zeit im Ausverkauf überall gibt...


----------



## Speedskater (28. März 2016)

Ich fahre die Conti Reifen die in Korbach hergestellt werden und die wird es wohl noch eine Weile in 26" geben.
Wenn es einen Markt für 26" Reifen gibt wird ihn einer bedienen.


----------



## Rubik (28. März 2016)

Da das Thema wieder aktuell ist. 
Ich fahre nach wie vor gerne meinen 26" Race-HT. 
Und jetzt überlege ich tatsächlich, welche Teile ich bunkern sollte um später keine Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.
Was wären das für Sachen? Eurer Meinung nach...

Und wie sieht es bei Reifen aus, wenn diese längere Zeit, nen paar Jahre rumliegen. Macht das der Gummimischung nichts aus?

Denn dann würde ich so langsam anfangen zu bunkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (28. März 2016)

Ernsthaft? Wenn irgendwas kaputt geht, dann brauchst du ohnehin ein neues Bike. Und dann hast du die inkompatiblen Teile rumfliegen. 
Mein "Hauptbike" geht nun steil auf die 10 Jahre zu; 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft, 9mm Schnellspannachsen und ne dicke Delle im Oberrohr. Noch hält es, aber sobald eines der Hauptparts kaputt geht, war's das mit dem Bike. Dann gibt es höchstens noch gebraucht Ersatzteile, und davon sehr wenige. 
Ich kaufe daher nur noch Teile, die ich auf ein neues Bike umbauen kann. Letztens (erst) zum Beispiel der Umstieg auf 2x10. Damit bin ich dann wieder ein Stückchen moderner geworden, hänge aber trotzdem noch weit hinterher.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. März 2016)

.​


----------



## Grossvater (28. März 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Denn dann würde ich so langsam anfangen zu bunkern.


Ich würd mein Geld lieber sparen. Das einzige wären ja nun wirklich nur die Reifen u die werden vom rumliegen auch nicht besser.
ich bin eh sicher der Markt wird noch ewig bedient (siehe @Speedskater)
Wenn man mal googlt siehts zumindest nicht nach Engpass aus.
In der Zwischenzeit  reitet man seine alten 26er Möhren runter, freut sich an günstigen Schnäppchen und wenns soweit ist, sieht man was kommt. 
In viele 26er Rahmen gehen auch 650b Räder rein.
Und wenns was Neues werden soll gibt's halt das was dann aktuell ist.
Lasst euch doch nicht so wuschig machen


----------



## MrMapei (28. März 2016)

Was heult ihr denn hier rum wie ein Mädchen? 

Der richtige MTBler lässt sich von der Industrie nichts aufzwingen und wird immer 26 Zoll fahren. Ersatzteile werden eben selbst hergestellt


----------



## PoliceCar (28. März 2016)

So ist das wohl Großväterchen ...
Mein Harttail aus Stahl ist im 16. Jahr und unkaputtbar.
Mein Fully ist im 8. Jahr und schon empfindlicher.
Mit Ersatzteilen hatte ich bisher keine Probs..

Und ja, ein 27,5er habe ich auch. Fährt. Ist aber längst nicht so spritzig zu fahren wie ein 26er ...
Bei Neukauf würde ich immer auf 26" setzen. Nur - es gibt keine mehr ...
Und die ganzen unterschiedlichen Standards braucht auch niemand. Nützt nur den Herstellern, die so den Markt aufsplittern. Idioten die ....!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. März 2016)

.​


----------



## Rubik (28. März 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Ich würd mein Geld lieber sparen. Das einzige wären ja nun wirklich nur die Reifen u die werden vom rumliegen auch nicht besser.
> ich bin eh sicher der Markt wird noch ewig bedient (siehe @Speedskater)
> Wenn man mal googlt siehts zumindest nicht nach Engpass aus.
> In der Zwischenzeit  reitet man seine alten 26er Möhren runter, freut sich an günstigen Schnäppchen und wenns soweit ist, sieht man was kommt.
> ...



Danke! Das beruhigt mich und mein Konto!


----------



## dickerbert (28. März 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Das ist nun aber übertrieben. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Bike um einen 1997er Rahmen mit lauter neuen Teilen aufgebaut und es gab keinerlei Kompatibilitätsprobleme. Auch wird man für sein aktuelles 26er natürlich Teile horten, die dazu passen.


Finde ich nicht übertrieben. Nehmen wir mein Beispiel aus Gabel, Rahmen und LRS:

Macht die Gabel einen Knacks, muss ich eine Gebrauchte kaufen. Die ist u.U. nicht viel besser als die alte, weil ebenfalls >5 Jahre. Oder gibt es irgendwo noch neue 26" Gabeln mit durchgängigem 1 1/8" Schaft? Alternative: Neuer Rahmen + neue Gabel. Neuer Rahmen und neue Gabel implizieren dann möglicherweise auch neue Laufräder. Das weiß ich jetzt nicht, auf welche Durchmesser meine DTs aktuell umbaubar sind.
Macht der Rahmen knacks, kann ich schauen ob bei Alibaba noch was übrig ist. Aber auch dort wird der Hinterbau wahrscheinlich eine Steckachse haben und kein 9mm Ausfallende. Hinzu kommt, dass der Rahmen ein Gewinde am Tretlager bräuchte, um das alte Lager+Kurbel zu fahren. Beides zusammen sollte die Auswahl schon arg einschränken. Alternative ist wieder nur, einen gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen, der möglicherweise dann auch bald den Geist aufgibt.
Sind die Laufräder hinüber, hat man im Grunde noch am meisten Glück. Naben gibt es dank der Trekkingfraktion noch zu Genüge mit 9mm Schnellspannachse.


----------



## Raumfahrer (28. März 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Macht die Gabel einen Knacks, muss ich eine Gebrauchte kaufen. Die ist u.U. nicht viel besser als die alte, weil ebenfalls >5 Jahre. Oder gibt es irgendwo noch neue 26" Gabeln mit durchgängigem 1 1/8" Schaft?


Gibts doch noch in fast jeder Qualititätsstufe...26", gerader 1 1/8"Gabelschaft, für Schnellspanner...
zum Beispiel hier: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...[14697]=14700&pgc[5416]=5417&pgc[14696]=14710
Nur wenn Du unbedingt noch mit V-Brakes oder Canti-Bremsen unterwegs sein mußt/willst/möchtest, wird´s etwas schwieriger...


----------



## Triturbo (28. März 2016)

Wie ich ja schonmal geschrieben habe finde ich diese "Panik" hier zumindest etwas übertrieben. Für Leute, die unbedingt alles neu haben wollen könnte es schwierig werden, das stimmt. Aber die Versorgung mit gutem, teils neuwertigem Material ist doch dank Kleinanzeigen, EBay und Bikemarkt gesichert.

- Wenn die Gabel wirklich bricht oder dergleichen, kaufe ich mir gebraucht ne gute alte und lasse einen Service machen. Fox F Serie, RS Reba gibt und gab es doch Unmengen. Mein Radladen des Vertrauens hat sogar noch ne neue 2009er Reba SL liegen, die nur auf den Notfall wartet.
- Wenn der Rahmen bricht, denn gibt es auch hier auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt sehr viel Ersatz. Teils Neu oder auch neuwertig. Ich suche seit Ewigkeiten einen Commencal Meta 5.5 VIP Rahmen. Die sind selten, aber die normalen (ohne VIP) gibt's es immer mal wieder auch in Neu (derzeit einer für 400€, Schnellspanner und 26"). Selbes gilt für Hollowtech II Kurbeln. Damit ist der Markt doch regelrecht überflutet und Innenlager gibt es wie Sand am Meer. 
- Laufräder hat mein Radladen des Vertrauens auch noch genügend alte und unbenutzte auf Lager. Auch ein einzelnes Hinterrad mit DT 240er Nabe und ganze Sätze an Mavic Systemlaufräder. Felgen für Felgenbremsen in Massen, usw. Alles 26" und zu 90% mit Schnellspanner. 

Ich empfehle euch, mal ein paar größere Radläden eurer Umgebung abzuklappern. Jene, welche schon seit über 15 Jahren existent sind haben meist auch noch viele gute Einzelstücke "im Keller".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. März 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht übertrieben. Nehmen wir mein Beispiel aus Gabel, Rahmen und LRS:
> 
> Macht die Gabel einen Knacks, muss ich eine Gebrauchte kaufen. Die ist u.U. nicht viel besser als die alte, weil ebenfalls >5 Jahre. Oder gibt es irgendwo noch neue 26" Gabeln mit durchgängigem 1 1/8" Schaft? Alternative: Neuer Rahmen + neue Gabel. Neuer Rahmen und neue Gabel implizieren dann möglicherweise auch neue Laufräder. Das weiß ich jetzt nicht, auf welche Durchmesser meine DTs aktuell umbaubar sind.
> Macht der Rahmen knacks, kann ich schauen ob bei Alibaba noch was übrig ist. Aber auch dort wird der Hinterbau wahrscheinlich eine Steckachse haben und kein 9mm Ausfallende. Hinzu kommt, dass der Rahmen ein Gewinde am Tretlager bräuchte, um das alte Lager+Kurbel zu fahren. Beides zusammen sollte die Auswahl schon arg einschränken. Alternative ist wieder nur, einen gebrauchten Rahmen zu kaufen, der möglicherweise dann auch bald den Geist aufgibt.
> Sind die Laufräder hinüber, hat man im Grunde noch am meisten Glück. Naben gibt es dank der Trekkingfraktion noch zu Genüge mit 9mm Schnellspannachse.


Punkt 1...ja...es gibt noch Federgabeln mit 1 1/8tel:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=7&navigation=1&menu=1000,2,121&__qf_form-filter=&pgc[14697]=14700&pgc[5416]=5417&pgc[65]=226

Punkt 2...es gibt noch reichlich 26er Rahmen bzw. welche, die hinten Schnellspanner haben..da fallen mir einige Rahmen ein. Für Pressshit gibts übrigens Adapter für BSA.

Punkt 3...Laufräder hinüber? Neu einspeichen, Industrielager austauschen geht immer. Felge ist selten "durchgebremst" oder hinüber und selbst dann, bekommt man noch einzelne von den Laufradbauern besorgt...


----------



## Trialar (28. März 2016)

Irgendwann gibt bei normaler Fahrweise jedes Rad den Geist auf, oder wird weich, oder wird zu schwer... etc. Das ist unabhängig von der Laufradgröße. Und in den nächsten Jahren wirds auch noch Ersatzteile geben für alle Systeme. Und jede Investition die zeitlich darüber hinausgeht macht sowohl performancetechnisch, als auch wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn. Das war aber vor 27.5 und 29 auch schon so. Lediglich der Nostalgie- oder "Persönliche-Vorlieben" - faktor spielt dann noch eine Rolle. Aber meist gehts nur ums Geld hier. 99% der Fahrer wechseln doch spätestens in der 5ten Saison das Rad. Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Bei mir warens 4 Räder die letzten 15 Jahre. Und kaum einer fährt so alte Hobel wie ich bei uns. Sicher gibts noch paar vereinzelte die noch Räder kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende fahren, aber die sieht man doch sehr selten. 

An alle die hier den Kostenfaktor als Argument bringen. Denkt nochmal drüber nach ob ihr wirklich in ein 5-10 Jahre altes Mtb investieren würdet und in der Zeit nahezu alle Teile am Rad ersetzt oder das gleiche Geld nehmen würdet und ein neues 26"er kaufen würdet. Warum dann nicht ein 27.5er? Ihr werdet auch nicht auf 7-fach beim Neurad beharrt haben damals,  als es nur noch 9-fach gab. 

Fahre auch nur 26" bis jetzt. Müsste jetzt knapp 1000€ investieren um mein in die Jahre gekommenes Rad wieder flott zu machen. Also gleich was neues her und nehm jetzt 27.5... Was solls???  Macht nicht mehr und nicht weniger Spass... Aber macht einfach weiterhin SPASS und alles läuft wieder rund. Und wenn ich n paar sekunden schneller bin bergab nehm ich das auch gern mit. Und wenn ich wider Erwarten paar Sekunden langsamer sein sollte...  Scheiss drauf... Bin ja nur Hobbyfahrer und bin nicht auf gute Zeiten angewiesen. Und auch kaum einer der anwesenden ist das (auch wenns viele glauben) 
Also hört bitte auf rumzujammern und macht einfach genauso weiter wie bisher und habt Spass am Radeln. Alles andere macht eh nur den Sport kaputt... Steckt die Energie lieber in Geschichten wie 2m Regel oder Sonstige Geschichten


----------



## MrMapei (28. März 2016)

Du hast überhaupt nichts verstanden 

Alles außer 26 Zoll hat mit dem RICHTIGEN mountainbiken nichts zu tun


----------



## crack_MC (28. März 2016)

Zur Not kauft man eben 26" Draht Schlappen im Baumarkt...


----------



## Trialar (28. März 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Du hast überhaupt nichts verstanden
> 
> Alles außer 26 Zoll hat mit dem RICHTIGEN mountainbiken nichts zu tun


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. März 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> Irgendwann gibt bei normaler Fahrweise jedes Rad den Geist auf, oder wird weich, oder wird zu schwer... etc. Das ist unabhängig von der Laufradgröße. Und in den nächsten Jahren wirds auch noch Ersatzteile geben für alle Systeme. Und jede Investition die zeitlich darüber hinausgeht macht sowohl performancetechnisch, als auch wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn. Das war aber vor 27.5 und 29 auch schon so. Lediglich der Nostalgie- oder "Persönliche-Vorlieben" - faktor spielt dann noch eine Rolle. Aber meist gehts nur ums Geld hier. 99% der Fahrer wechseln doch spätestens in der 5ten Saison das Rad. Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Bei mir warens 4 Räder die letzten 15 Jahre. Und kaum einer fährt so alte Hobel wie ich bei uns. Sicher gibts noch paar vereinzelte die noch Räder kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende fahren, aber die sieht man doch sehr selten.
> 
> An alle die hier den Kostenfaktor als Argument bringen. Denkt nochmal drüber nach ob ihr wirklich in ein 5-10 Jahre altes Mtb investieren würdet und in der Zeit nahezu alle Teile am Rad ersetzt oder das gleiche Geld nehmen würdet und ein neues 26"er kaufen würdet. Warum dann nicht ein 27.5er? Ihr werdet auch nicht auf 7-fach beim Neurad beharrt haben damals,  als es nur noch 9-fach gab.
> 
> ...



Selten "gibt" ein Rahmen auf...eventuell bricht ausserhalb der Garantie eine Strebe und es ist schwer einen Ersatz zu bekommen aber auch das ist höchst ungewöhnlich". Rahmen werden "weich oder wird zu schwer" ist ein Gerücht, dass sich seit Beginn der Fahrradzeitrechnung hält und wohl auch noch viele 650B/29er/26er Generationen überdauern wird.

Ich hab ein ganz einfaches Argument für 26 Zoll: es ist bezahlbar, leicht und die bikes sind wendig. Ich hab keine Lust, mit riesigen schweren 2999€ 27,5 Allmountainbikes durch die Gegend zu fahren, die mir im Prinzip nicht mehr bieten, als ein halb so teures 26er Gebraucht-Liteville. Und nein...diese achso neuen 27,5er bikes machen mir wirklich nicht mehr oder weniger Spass. Das hat auch nix mit Nostalgie oder so zu tun, sondern mit dem Spass am Beiken, der nicht bei mir nicht durch die neuen trends bemerkbar macht, sondern durch die Bewegung in der Natur beeinflusst ist. Und ja..ich bin auch Hobbyfahrer. Mit Jammern hat das also nix zu tun, sondern das ist alles eine Frage des Stils und der Einstellung. Genauso wie ich auf 26 Zoll stehe, stehe ich übrigens auch auf Stahl, alte Rockmucke, gutes Ale und Trash-movies. ;-)...und wenn mein Kumpel ein 29er oder 27,5er fährt...meinetwegen, dann bin ich einfach mal tolerant. Glaubenskriege werden selten beim beiken ausgetragen. Wir wollen im Prinzip alle das Gleiche.


----------



## Trialar (29. März 2016)

@Sven_Kiel Glaubst du wirklich 26"er wären im Preis nicht hochgegangen? Dann würdest du halt 2999€ für ein 26" Allmountainbike zahlen. Das liegt nicht an den größeren Laufrädern, sondern dass alles einfach teurer wird. Wenn ich überleg, dass 1991 das Durchschnittseinkommen bei unter 20.000€ lag und mittlerweile über 35.000€ ist die Entwicklung nicht sonderlich überraschend. Allein im Vergleich zu 2010 sind es 4000€ im Jahr mehr.

Du vergleichst wirklich ein Gebraucht Rad preislich mit einem Neurad??? Das letzte 26er Liteville das ich gesehen hab kostete neu knapp 5000€ Hast mal innen Bikemarkt geschaut, was da für Preise für die 26er Liteville am Start sind???

Zum Thema weich werden... Fahr mal meinen alten Marin Team Issue... Im Wiegetritt hat sich das Ding dermaßen verwunden am Schluss, dass der Reifen am Rahmen rieb, obwohl da locker 2cm Luft waren. Und mein alter Stahlrahmen federt auch mittlerweile als obs n Fully wär. Gerade bei Fullies schlagen die Lager immer wieder aus, und das ist sicher kein Gerücht. 

Riesige schwere 27,5 Allmountainbikes  oh man -.- Tust grad so als obs nur noch All Mountain Bikes gibt. Kannst ja au n 8kg 29er kaufen... Gebraucht für 1500€... -.-

Wenn dein Spaß aus der Natur heraus ensteht, was spielt dann die Laufradgröße für eine Rolle? Du widersprichst dir selber... 

Naja, irgendwann steigen doch alle um, und in ein paar Jahren belächelt jeder diese Threads. Läuft immer so. 

In diesem Sinne, seine Kumpels oder andere Biker mit 27,5ern oder 29ern nicht tolerieren, sondern akzeptieren.


----------



## RetroRider (29. März 2016)

Werden die Rahmen ungefähr so schnell immer weicher wie die Hosen immer enger werden?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. März 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel Glaubst du wirklich 26"er wären im Preis nicht hochgegangen? Dann würdest du halt 2999€ für ein 26" Allmountainbike zahlen. Das liegt nicht an den größeren Laufrädern, sondern dass alles einfach teurer wird. Wenn ich überleg, dass 1991 das Durchschnittseinkommen bei unter 20.000€ lag und mittlerweile über 35.000€ ist die Entwicklung nicht sonderlich überraschend. Allein im Vergleich zu 2010 sind es 4000€ im Jahr mehr.
> 
> Du vergleichst wirklich ein Gebraucht Rad preislich mit einem Neurad??? Das letzte 26er Liteville das ich gesehen hab kostete neu knapp 5000€ Hast mal innen Bikemarkt geschaut, was da für Preise für die 26er Liteville am Start sind???
> 
> ...



Menno..ich vergleich doch nur, was ich aktuell für mein Geld bekommen kann und da sind diese ganzen AM/XC Scheesen mit ihren sackschweren Anbauteilen und sackschweren Rahmen einfach viel zu teuer. Einstiegspreis in der Regel nicht unter 2000€..eher 3000€...so ist die Preisstruktur, wenn ich jetzt los gehen würde, um mir ein bike zu kaufen.
Was 26 Zoll jetzt kosten würde, wenn es neu wäre, ist mir doch egal. Ich bekomme sehr gut erhaltene bikes in der Grösse und in ähnlicher Qualität im bikemarkt für ca. 1000-1500€...das ist die Realität.
Ich hab übrigens selber für mein Liteville 1500€ bezahlt. Das war ein wenig gefahrenes fast neues MK6 mit einer kompletten XT und Revelation. Da gibts aber auch mehr von:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/liteville-301-mk-7-in-l-xtr-hope/444338280-217-1875
oder
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...1-in-der-groesse-l-schwarz/443599379-217-2637

Wahnsinn oder?...einfach mal kurz gegoogled und zwei tolle bikes entdeckt mit völlig veralteten 26 Zoll in der 11-12 kg-Klasse....

und jetzt vergleich mal direkt mit diesen schweren Gurken:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...t-all-mountain-fullys-in-275-zoll/a22707.html
("Gurken" bitte jetzt nicht persönlich nehmen)

Fällt Dir was auf? Ich würde sagen...braucht man nicht wirklich, wenn man 1500€ sparen kann für den nächsten Urlaub...

Und bitte...das Märchen mit dem Rahmen "weich fahren"...das funktioniert nicht..
http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Rahmenmaterialien_für_den_Tourenradfahrer

"Weichtreten" wie auch immer ist vielleicht bei gelöteten Stahlrahmen oder bei geklebten Rohren denkbar, besonders dann, wenn die Lot- bzw. Klebspalte nicht vollständig ausgefüllt sind und wenn diese Spalte zu gross sind, mit Lot/Klebstoff verfüllt wurde.
Ich hatte mal ein Müsing Cayo..das wurde auch weich...aber das ist kein aktuelles bike, das ist 10 Jahre her....wir sprechen also von aktuellen bikes aus dem Jahr 2016 = da wird nix weich!

Wenn die Lager generell streiken und was wackelt, muss ausgetauscht werden..der Vergleich ist etwas albern, oder?

Ansonsten mach bitte keinen bohei um AM oder XC...klaro bitte..das war ein BEISPIEL!!!!, geht vielleicht auch 29er für 1500€....aber ich steh bloss nicht auf Trekkingbikes.

Und nochmal für Dich: geniess die Zeit auf dem bike und glaube mir...meine bikes halten wunderbar und ich sehe deshalb auch keinen Grund, umzusteigen. Mein Cotic ist der Hammer. Mein Liteville fährt super.
Wozu umsteigen und Geld vernichten? Das Geld investiere ich in meine Bike-Urlaube und lieber in kleine sinnvolle Tuningmassnahmen.
Bitte verdreh auch meine Worte nicht....ich hab vielleicht das ;-) vergessen. Ich mag meine Bike-Kumpels und geh mit denen durch dick und dünn und es ist mir völlig egal, was der Einzelne fährt.

Kein Grund, zum Moralapostel zu werden Trialar..Du bist viel zu verkrampft. Ich hab Dich aber trotzdem lieb, weil Du offensichtlich nicht so weit weg bist von mir, wie ich dachte (Marin Team Issue-Bonus)

 peace...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (29. März 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> 1991 das Durchschnittseinkommen bei unter 20.000€



Glaub nicht, dass die da schon € hatten


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. März 2016)

.​


----------



## Deleted 217350 (29. März 2016)

Zunehmender Wohlstand einer Gesellschaft fördert zunehmende Produktvielfalt. 
Je weiter man sich durch die Warengruppen aller Art zurückdenkt bis zur letzten Notzeit - umso leerer werden die Regale  .

Heißt: ich gehe von einer Co-Existenz verschiedener Standards aus (bis zum nächsten Krieg  ), in der jeder das für sich geeignetste Produkt finden kann.
Dass bisweilen die Sortimentstiefe auf Kosten der Sortimentsbreite leidet, ist dagegen sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. März 2016)

fehlende Sortimenttiefe macht manche Entscheidungsprozesse leichter und schneller...umso besser ;-)..ich kann mich eh nie entscheiden.


----------



## Trialar (29. März 2016)

@Sven_Kiel 
Ich finde Umsteigen auf einen neuen Standard auch Schwachsinn, so ist es nicht, aber irgendwann holt man sich halt was Neues und dann finde ich es nicht verwerflich den Standard zu wechseln. Von dem her kein rausgeworfenes Geld, sondern Geld in ein neues Bike gesteckt, was halt nunmal neue Standards hat. Keiner zwingt einen ein funktionierendes Rad wegzugeben 

Ich bin von dem Fall ausgegangen, dass sowieso Geld investiert wird, was auch der Fall ist. Im Schnitt wird nunmal Einiges investiert. Wenns nur 26" geben würde, würde genausoviel investiert werden.

Das man ein 9 Jahre altes Liteville mit Dellen und Kratzern im Rahmen für 1700€ kriegt ist jetzt nicht so überraschend. 27.5er und 29er gibts halt noch keine so Alten. Erstes Ergebnis bei 27,5er Enduros bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ist ein neuwertiges Specialized mit Pike RCT 3 X.9 Austattung und sonst Standard Bauteilen. Baujahr 2015 für 1650€...
Gleich darunter ein neues Giant Trance 2 Ltd ebenfalls aus 2015 für 1749€


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. März 2016)

Der Mythos vom "weich fahren" des Rahmens kommt davon, daß deren Fahrer i.d.R. früher etwas schlanker waren, weil sie mehr gefahren sind, als über´s "weich fahren" nachzudenken&und darüber einen Disput zu führen b.z.w. das dann im Netz zu posten..."Im Alter" wird man(n) gern kräftiger/schwerer; deshalb kommt da auch mehr Gewicht auf den Rahmen - es ist klar, daß der da etwas mehr flext. 
Das mit dem mehr Gewicht als früher wird dann aber einfach gern ausgeblendet/abgestritten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. März 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel
> Ich finde Umsteigen auf einen neuen Standard auch Schwachsinn, so ist es nicht, aber irgendwann holt man sich halt was Neues und dann finde ich es nicht verwerflich den Standard zu wechseln. Von dem her kein rausgeworfenes Geld, sondern Geld in ein neues Bike gesteckt, was halt nunmal neue Standards hat. Keiner zwingt einen ein funktionierendes Rad wegzugeben
> 
> Ich bin von dem Fall ausgegangen, dass sowieso Geld investiert wird, was auch der Fall ist. Im Schnitt wird nunmal Einiges investiert. Wenns nur 26" geben würde, würde genausoviel investiert werden.
> ...


 
Okay, aber es bleibt die Tatsache, dass ich 27,5 Rahmen einfach zu schwer und zu sperrig finde...das ist schon verwerflich genug für mich ;-). Mein Liteville hatte übrigens NULL Kratzer und wurde nur für EINE Transalp benutzt und dann nie wieder angefasst.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. März 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Der Mythos vom "weich fahren" des Rahmens kommt davon, daß deren Fahrer i.d.R. früher etwas schlanker waren, weil sie mehr gefahren sind, als über´s "weich fahren" nachzudenken&und darüber einen Disput zu führen b.z.w. das dann im Netz zu posten..."Im Alter" wird man(n) gern kräftiger/schwerer; deshalb kommt da auch mehr Gewicht auf den Rahmen - es ist klar, daß der da etwas mehr flext.
> Das mit dem mehr Gewicht als früher wird dann aber einfach gern ausgeblendet/abgestritten...



Der Mythos vom "weich fahren" ist auch eine nostalgische Herangehensweise an gewissen Themen, diese solange zu besprechen, bis sie "weich" sind und keinen mehr interessieren.

Im Grunde genommen bewegen wir uns in dieser leblosen Diskussion im Vorstadium der Frühvergreisung, die in Einklang mit der senilen Bettflucht und der Midlife-Crisis einhergeht. Ich habe deshalb damals vor 6 Jahren - als mein Gewicht die 85kg-Schwelle erstmalig überschritten hat - mein weiches Müsing Cayo an den Fussballtrainer von dem Sohn meines besten Kumpels verkauft und ärger mich noch immer drüber. Warum? Ich mag es "anders", ich mag nicht gerne Dinge loslassen...ich hänge an meinen bikes.

Ich habe mir übrigens danach sofort einen Crosser gekauft, der ebenso weich war, weil ich eigentlich auch ein Softie bin. Ausserdem mag ich dieses "Harte" auch nicht gerne in anderen Lebenslagen..ich mags weich. Stahl ist mein Freund. Laufräder dürfen weicher eingespannt sein. Weiches Wasser schmeckt auch besser als hartes. Weicher Käse und weiches Brot für die alten Zähne. Ich steh auf Boston und Kansas und Blues und Softrock und Mike Oldfield und die alten Genesis-Scheiben. Ich lieg gerne auf weichen Matratzen und fahre ein französisches Auto mit einem weichen Fahrwerk.

Ich mag es also mittlerweile nachgiebig. Meine Frau weiss das zu schätzen. Im Alter wird man weich und weise und man wird nachdenklich und fragt sich, ob man alles mitmachen muss. Muss ich jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen und wenn ja, muss es was Besonderes sein..etwas Spezielles, was der eigentlichen Persönlichkeit entspricht.

Neue bikes sind technokratisch betrachtet: hart, kalkulierbar langweilig mit vielen neuen tollen innovativen Standards vollgepropft, die keiner braucht. Mir fehlt da oft das gewisse Etwas. Ich hab aber auch so ein Bild von einem Bike in meinem Kopf, was ich nicht loswerden kann und Euch verraten möchte:

meine Cousine war damals 8 Jahre alt und ich 12 und sie musste auf Geheiss meines Onkels ein viel zu grosses Damenrad fahren um da "reinzuwachsen", wo der Sattel ganz weit unten war und die Laufräder im Vergleich zu ihrer Körpergrösse wie 27,5..bzw. eher 29er wirkten.

Dieses Bild geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf seit nun 40 Jahren und ich will auch da nicht enden..das ist leider traumatisch.

Das ist der Grund.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (29. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Der Mythos vom "weich fahren" ist auch eine nostalgische Herangehensweise an gewissen Themen, diese solange zu besprechen, bis sie "weich" sind und keinen mehr interessieren.
> 
> Im Grunde genommen bewegen wir uns in dieser leblosen Diskussion im Vorstadium der Frühvergreisung, die in Einklang mit der senilen Bettflucht und der Midlife-Crisis einhergeht. Ich habe deshalb damals vor 6 Jahren - als mein Gewicht die 85kg-Schwelle erstmalig überschritten hat - mein weiches Müsing Cayo an den Fussballtrainer von dem Sohn meines besten Kumpels verkauft und ärger mich noch immer drüber. Warum? Ich mag es "anders", ich mag nicht gerne Dinge loslassen...ich hänge an meinen bikes.
> 
> ...



Bei deinem Mitteilungsdrang solltest du dringend mal wieder einen Frisör heimsuchen  .


----------



## MrMapei (29. März 2016)

Oder alle Radhändler und dort überall die Vorzüge von 26er anpreisen


----------



## siq (29. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> meine Cousine war damals 8 Jahre alt und ich 12 und sie musste auf Geheiss meines Onkels ein viel zu grosses Damenrad fahren um da "reinzuwachsen", wo der Sattel ganz weit unten war und die Laufräder im Vergleich zu ihrer Körpergrösse wie 27,5..bzw. eher 29er wirkten.
> Dieses Bild geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf seit nun 40 Jahren und ich will auch da nicht enden..das ist leider traumatisch.


Im MTB Club von meiner Tochter, sind diese "Bilder des Grauens" aber durchaus real geworden. 8-11jährige Knirpse auf billigst klumpschweren 29er/27.5er "Kinderfahrrädern". So ein armer 35kg Zwerg kommt dann mit seinem erbärmlichen 15kg Trumm kaum einen Hügel hoch (von der Optik mal ganz zu schweigen). Aber egal, 29er/27.5er rollen ja viel besser und zwar immer, überall und in jedem Fall. Vermutlich gibt es darum ja auch fast keine artgerechten 26er Kinderbikes mehr, weil ja 26er ganz allgemein zu sterben hatte, zu gunsten von dem noch viel tolleren 27.5.


----------



## Edged (29. März 2016)

Die Diskussion führt zu nix. Vor 30 Jahren habe ich mit'm Rennradfahren angefangen. Schon damals wurde in den "Fachzeitschriften" das Thema Rahmenerweichung durchgekaut, bis alle Radlerhirne weich waren. Persönlich kann ich keine Unterschiede erspüren. Egal ob bei neuen oder älteren Bikes. Mein ältestes Bike ist 20 Jahre alt und noch läufig wie'n räudiger Kater ...
Ersatzteile wird's wohl ewig noch geben. Rose z.B. hat alles und noch viel mehr.

Wo ich mittlerweile auch reichlich Erfahrungen mit größeren Laufrädern habe: Die nehmen mir tatsächlich ein wenig den Spaß am spritzigen biken. Denke, die Zielgruppe der Brötchenholer und Ausflugsbiker sollte damit aufs "MTB" geholt werden. Ein riesger Markt wird so angekurbelt und bedient.
So habe ich vor 10 Jahren einen guten Freund zum Biken begeistern wollen. Begeistert war er, hat sich aber ein schutzblechloses Treckingbike gekauft, weil - "*er wollte kein Kinderbike*". Heute fährt er damit nur noch Brötchen holen - manchmal ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. März 2016)

Endlich mal jemand, der mich versteht...Danke Leute!


----------



## Trialar (29. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> 8-11jährige Knirpse auf billigst klumpschweren 29er/27.5er "Kinderfahrrädern".



Das ist aber wohl eher dummes Verhalten der Eltern. Überhaupt ist das kein Sport für Kinder. Hauptsache mit 10 Jahren ne 50km Tour mit den Eltern fahren. In dem Alter brauchen die Kinder Kraft und keine Ausdauer. Gebt denen lieber ein BMX oder n Skateboard in die Hand wie jedes Kind früher. Da bekommense Kraft und Koordination mit. Ausdauertraining kann man auch mit 60+ noch anfangen. Kein Wunder dasses fast nur noch Grobmotoriker in der Schule gibt.

sorry für OffTopic


----------



## siq (29. März 2016)

das hat nix mit dummen Eltern zu tun. Im Wahn die 26er komplett ausrotten zu wollen, hat man die kleine Leute komplett vergessen. Jetzt sind sie beim ab Stangenmaterial ausgerottet und dieser Klientel, die nicht Biken als Hobby haben oder IBC Member sind, bleibt nix mehr anderes übrig als das Zeug (das ja jetzt auch immer teurer wird, schwerer sowieso in den unteren Preisklassen) zu kaufen was angeboten wird. Kommt noch dazu, dass das Verkaufspersonal von derartigen Bikes (in Baumärkten oder grossen Ketten) hoffnungslos überfordert ist.
Und Du würdest Dich noch wundern was geübte Kiddies so auf ihren MTB's so alles machen, wenn der Untersatz entsprechend leicht ist und zur Körpergrösse auch passt. Die Grobmotorik kommt wohl sicher nicht vom MTB, sondern eher von der Playstation.


----------



## Triturbo (29. März 2016)

Damals, als alle Kinder noch 26" Dirt gefahren sind war die Welt noch in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. März 2016)

.​


----------



## Edged (29. März 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Egal. Weiter.


Is alles gesacht.


----------



## Dede21 (29. März 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Is alles gesacht.


Aber nicht von Allen


----------



## nightwolf (29. März 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Egal. Weiter.





Edged schrieb:


> Is alles gesacht.





Dede21 schrieb:


> Aber nicht von Allen


Solange diese Diskussion noch laeuft, lebt 26" noch. _Also weiter_


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. März 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Solange diese Diskussion noch laeuft, lebt 26" noch. _Also weiter_



hab mal eben geschaut...noch gibts jede Menge Rahmen..Dartmoor, Pipedream, DMR, poison bikes, Voodoo, on one, Bike-discount, Cotic BFe, Banshee Spitfire, Nicolai z.b.....lebt weiter!!!

vor allem die verstellbaren Ausfallenden beim "Banshee Spitfire" haben es mir angetan. Die Option, hier irgendwann mal optional upgraden zu können, finde ich durchaus interessant.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (29. März 2016)

Haha also das mit dem Rahmen weichfahren ist ja wohl der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem gehört habe


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. März 2016)

Ich kann nur hart treten...bringt


JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Haha also das mit dem Rahmen weichfahren ist ja wohl der größte Schwachsinn den ich seit langem gehört habe



Ganz so schwachsinnig ist das nicht, ich hab schon einen Riss in mein geliebtes Kona Kula im Bereich einer Schweissnaht reingefahren...danach fuhr sich das bike "weich" wie eine Gummikuh. ;-)...es sind meistens die Übergänge zum Geröhr, die aufgeben, selten das Material selber.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (30. März 2016)

Wenn sich eine Verbindung auflöst wird der Rahmen dadurch vielleicht flexibel/instabil aber nicht weich...


----------



## RetroRider (30. März 2016)

An der Stelle hatte ich auch mal einen Riss im Alurahmen. War trotzdem noch steif, hat nur ungemein mit Knarzgeräuschen genervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (30. März 2016)

ja ist Kacke das. Ich hatte das auch schon mal an meinem Canyon FX3000 Mod.2000. Zum Glück damals konnte ich den Rahmen auf Garantie (5 Jahre auf Rahmen) tauschen.
à pro pos: da fällt mir auch noch ein hübsches Szenario ein. Hat sich wer vor nicht allzulanger Zeit ein 26er Bike gekauft und jetzt einen Rahmenriss festgestellt. Bekommt der dann einen 27.5 Austauschrahmen, mit neuen nicht mehr zum Rest von den Anbauteilen passenden Standards ? Das würde mich noch interessieren wie die Branche sowas handhabt. Denn 5Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen sind usus. In nehme an die werden das einfach aussitzen wollen.


----------



## Edged (30. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hart treten...bringt
> 
> 
> Ganz so schwachsinnig ist das nicht, ich hab schon einen Riss in mein geliebtes Kona Kula im Bereich einer Schweissnaht reingefahren...danach fuhr sich das bike "weich" wie eine Gummikuh. ;-)...es sind meistens die Übergänge zum Geröhr, die aufgeben, selten das Material selber.


Sieht wie ein Stahlrahmen aus. Eine gute alte Fahrradwerkstatt kann das schweißen.
Der coole hippe Edelhändler eher nicht ...

Weichtreten ist was anderes. Das bedeutet, dass das Material in sich immer labbeliger wird. Eher ein Märchen - bei den üblichen geringen Belastungen am Fahrrad. Ein Ermüdungsbruch geht immer.


----------



## R.C. (30. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> Bekommt der dann einen 27.5 Austauschrahmen, mit neuen nicht mehr zum Rest von den Anbauteilen passenden Standards ?



Ja, wenn der Hersteller keinen 26er mehr auf Lager hat.


----------



## siq (30. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> Bekommt der dann einen 27.5 Austauschrahmen, mit neuen nicht mehr zum Rest von den Anbauteilen passenden Standards ?





R.C. schrieb:


> Ja, wenn der Hersteller keinen 26er mehr auf Lager hat.


----------



## Enginejunk (30. März 2016)

Würde mich ja mal interessieren was z.b. Ghost mit dem DH modell macht wenn man einen in L braucht.


----------



## R.C. (30. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


>



Das war doch schon immer so. Ob der Rahmen jetzt wegen den Laufraedern, Achsen, Hinterbaubreite, Bremsen, Shaftdurchmesser, ... nicht passt, ist auch schon egal. 

Kauft man halt nur Komplettraeder, da bekommt man dann in so einem Fall i.A. ein komplett neues Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. März 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Sieht wie ein Stahlrahmen aus. Eine gute alte Fahrradwerkstatt kann das schweißen.
> Der coole hippe Edelhändler eher nicht ...
> 
> Weichtreten ist was anderes. Das bedeutet, dass das Material in sich immer labbeliger wird. Eher ein Märchen - bei den üblichen geringen Belastungen am Fahrrad. Ein Ermüdungsbruch geht immer.



Falsch! Das war ein 7005er Alurahmen und da hat das Schweissen nix gebracht, allerdings wurde nur fies über die Stelle rübergebrutzelt und nach 4 Wochen war alles wieder wie vorher. Alu reparieren an Schweissstellen ist ausserdem recht teuer, wenn es fachmännisch gemacht wird (entlacken, abbeizen, entfetten, Rohr auf Temperatur bringen, zusammenschweissen, abkühlen lassen).

Ich hab seinerzeit für den Rahmen mal 130€ bezahlt, bin das bike aber sehr gerne gefahren und das hätte sich nicht gelohnt..das dazu..Nachfolger wurde das Cotic Soul aus Stahl und das hält übrigens seit 2011 bis heute 
..
Ansonsten ist mir schon klar, was mit "Weichtreten" gemeint ist...habe ich ja oben bereits geschrieben dass das ein Märchen ist und vielleicht bei gemufften Stahlrahmen mal vorkam bzw. bei den Übergängen von Alu-Rohrsätzen wo gespachtelt wurde. Colnago und Müsing hat das eine zeitlang gemacht und die waren bekannt dafür, dass die "Spalten" irgendwann luftig wurden und instabil. Weitläufig wurde das das als "weich" bezeichnet.


----------



## Enginejunk (30. März 2016)

der kona kula und kula gold rahmen ist eigentlich recht robust. anwenderfehler im bereich sattelstütze? 

die naht sieht mir von haus aus aber nicht original aus, viel zuwenig schuppung. 

und wenn der rahmen geschweisst wurde und nach 4 wochen wieder so aussieht: keine wärmebehandlung. 
man hätte ihn mindestens pulvern können bzw. zum pulverer sagen hänge den mal für 3h mit in deinen ofen rein.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> der kona kula und kula gold rahmen ist eigentlich recht robust. anwenderfehler im bereich sattelstütze?
> 
> die naht sieht mir von haus aus aber nicht original aus, viel zuwenig schuppung.
> 
> ...



dochdoch...alles original...der Kona Kula wurde seinerzeit 2009 bei knapp 1000€-Komplettbikes verbaut - das war nicht die teure Scandium oder Easton Alu-Variante Kona Kula Gold!!!!
1,9kg war das Gesamtgewicht aus Standard 7005er!!! Kona hat seinerzeit den Rahmen in verschiedenen Variationen gebrutzelt.

Wie gesagt, das war es mir nicht wert, weil der Rahmen zwar ganz nett war, was die Geo anging aber auch nicht sonderlich hochwertig verarbeitet war. Der Lack war recht scratchy empfindlich und die Kabelführung schlecht. Hier mal ein Bild vom "frischen Rahmen":





und hier vom Rahmen von 2006...an den Schweissraupen wurde definitiv auch schon vorher gespart:





Bin auch kein Einzelfall gewesen:




http://forums.mtbr.com/kona/cracked-kona-kula-114141.html


Ich hab damals parallel schon auf einem anderen Bike aus Stahl (Cotic) gesessen, was viel eher meinen Vorstellungen entsprach..deshalb auch der Wechsel.
Ein Freund von mir fährt übrigens ein Kona Explosif aus Stahl und auch das hält schon seeeeehr lange...wenn Kona..dann definitiv nur noch Stahl.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. März 2016)

2006-2009 waren definitiv dunkle jahre für kona. 
geo geil, rahmenbrutzler ein verbrecher, der hatte kona beschissen. 

die Kona Titan rahmen haste vergessen, die kommen von Lynskey.


----------



## MrMapei (31. März 2016)

Sind das jetzt alles 26 Zoll-Leichen?


----------



## Grossvater (31. März 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Sind das jetzt alles 26 Zoll-Leichen?


eieiei - und das nach 4121 posts - tststs - das sind keine Leichen Mann - das sind UNTOTE


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. März 2016)

26" und vor alle Kona hat für mich noch Seele..das ist nicht tot im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Marken. Täte mir jemand einen Kona Kula oder Explosif Rahmen in 19/20" anbieten, würde ich ihn sofort in meine Vitrine packen.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. März 2016)

schau mal auf ebay england oder kanada. die haben da stellenweise richtige raritäten drin.


----------



## Grossvater (31. März 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...hat für mich noch Seele..das ist nicht tot...


Passt doch - und steht eigentlich auch in keinster Weise im Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage 

vgl.  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Untoter
Als *Untote* bezeichnet man phantastische Wesen, die bereits gestorben sind, jedoch als Wiedergänger zu den Lebenden zurückkehren. Als Nachlebende befinden sie sich in einem körperlich-*seelischen Zustand zwischen Leben und Tod*. Sie suchen in der Welt der Lebenden nach unerfüllten Forderungen, überbringen noch nicht empfangene Botschaften oder üben an den Lebenden _Rache für eine nicht abgeglichene Schuld*._ Untote entstammen der Mythologie, der Folklore und der Religion. In der Mystik werden sie von den Lebenden gerufen, um in Kontakt mit dem Jenseits oder einer anderen Dimension zu treten. 
Jetzt komm  -  sooo schlecht beschreibt das ja nicht den aktuellen Zustand der 26er 

Aber ich weiß schon, das Thema ist eigentlich zu emotional für schlechte Gags. Sorry 


*P.S. Vielleicht lindert den Schmerz ja die Hoffnung auf unerbittliche Rache an den Verantwortlichen für die 26er Misere.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (31. März 2016)

Ich glaub ja eher, das 26er gut und andere Rahmengrössen Aliens sind......Irgendwann heisst es dann "Aliens - Die Rückkehr" 
...
Plot:
26 Zoll bikes, die einzige wirklich lebendigen schönen seelenvollen bikes, werden nach einem Irrflug der Bikeindustrie nach 57 Jahren im Kälteschlaf von einer Truppe Oldschooler gefunden...so wird's sein.

Vor einer Untersuchungskommission erzählt dann die Gruppe Oldschooler die Geschichte vom Anfang der MTBs, findet aber keinen Glauben und verliert. Am Ende der Befragung erfährt sie beiläufig, dass auf dem Planeten Erde29_27,5, auf dem die Mannschaft der _Hipster, die Eier aussetzten, schlechte vibrations sich breit machten._ Dies wird leider allgemein ignoriert.

In einem Schlussakt werden mit Hilfe von Flammenwerfern die letzten Alien-Eier (mit diesen komischen infizierten zu gross geraten Rädern) zerstört werden und die Welt wird zu altem neuen Glanz auferstehen.

Die Sonne geht auf und alles wird gut. Oldschool forever! 26 rulez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (31. März 2016)

Ihr habt doch alle gesoffen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. März 2016)

Wo hier gerade die Fachleute versammelt sind: Gibt es hierfür irgendwo einen Rahmenhalter, damit ich mir den vorsorglich an mein 650b-Bike schnallen kann? Falls die 26"-Zombie-Apokalypse ausbricht...
http://www.amazon.de/R-B-Trading-Zombie-Tomahawk/dp/B00VJAB4LY


----------



## Enginejunk (31. März 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wo hier die Fachleute sind



DER war der beste heute!


----------



## Edged (31. März 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade die Fachleute versammelt sind: Gibt es hierfür irgendwo einen Rahmenhalter, damit ich mir den vorsorglich an mein 650b-Bike schnallen kann? Falls die 26"-Zombie-Apokalypse ausbricht...
> http://www.amazon.de/R-B-Trading-Zombie-Tomahawk/dp/B00VJAB4LY


*"Derzeit nicht verfügbar"*

Dein 650er wird so die Apokaypse nicht überleben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. März 2016)

Gut. Deswegen nennt man es wohl auch Apokalypse.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. März 2016)

ICH bin ja gerüstet.


----------



## Edged (31. März 2016)

Sag's mir.


----------



## Enginejunk (31. März 2016)

Nein. Sonst steht wieder der Staatsschutz vor der Tür.


----------



## Edged (31. März 2016)

Ah, ich seh' schon, ein Sachse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (31. März 2016)

na klar, was sonst. ein Urgermane quasi.


----------



## 18hls86 (31. März 2016)

Mal sehen, vielleicht bekommen ja die 29'er, die 32'er um die Ohren gehauen. 
Das wäre ... So ...   

Hast ne coole Vorbau!


----------



## MrMapei (31. März 2016)

Über 29er spricht schon seit dem 07.07.2014 niemand mehr 


Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


----------



## Edged (31. März 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Über 29er spricht schon seit dem 07.07.2014 niemand mehr


Ach, was kümmerts mich ... und seit ich (des kleineren Übels wegen) ein 27,5er fahre, bin ich tatsächlich schlauer. Sowas braucht niemand. 26" war und ist Referenz ... ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. April 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> na klar, was sonst. ein Urgermane quasi.


ich hoffe, ich werde als Wikinger mit meinem 26er nach Urgermanien reingelassen. Ich will Mitte des Monats die Dresdner Heide (Klotzsche) mal unsicher machen. ;-)
Wenn Du nette trails hast, nur zu...würde mich auch über gpx-zeugs freuen (PN) und so..

Gruß aus Haithabu


----------



## Enginejunk (1. April 2016)

rund um den kriebsteiner stausee soll gut sein, da hatte @cxfahrer mal eine karte angelegt. 
geht bis kurz vor döbeln, ist ja fast bei dresden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (1. April 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich werde als Wikinger mit meinem 26er nach Urgermanien reingelassen. Ich will Mitte des Monats die Dresdner Heide (Klotzsche) mal unsicher machen. ;-)
> Wenn Du nette trails hast, nur zu...würde mich auch über gpx-zeugs freuen (PN) und so..
> 
> Gruß aus Haithabu


Na, die brauchen nach der letzten Landtagswahl wohl jeden TouristenEuro. Jetzt, wo niemand mehr dahin will ...
Oder hätten's lieber TouristenDM? 

Und nein! 26er-Fahrer sind keine Ewiggestrige.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. April 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Na, die brauchen nach der letzten Landtagswahl wohl jeden TouristenEuro. Jetzt, wo niemand mehr dahin will ...
> Oder hätten's lieber TouristenDM?
> 
> Und nein! 26er-Fahrer sind keine Ewiggestrige.


Die letzte Landtagswahl ist doch schon eine Weile her...
Verwechselst Du möglicherweise Sachsen-Anhalt mit Sachsen?   

Da ist ein kleiner Unterschied...


----------



## Edged (2. April 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Verwechselst Du möglicherweise Sachsen-Anhalt mit Sachsen?
> ...


... ja, sry.


----------



## Enginejunk (2. April 2016)

für die ist der tourismus kein problem, da will eh keiner hin.


----------



## KleinundMein (2. April 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja eher, das 26er gut und andere Rahmengrössen Aliens sind......Irgendwann heisst es dann "Aliens - Die Rückkehr"
> ...
> Plot:
> 26 Zoll bikes, die einzige wirklich lebendigen schönen seelenvollen bikes, werden nach einem Irrflug der Bikeindustrie nach 57 Jahren im Kälteschlaf von einer Truppe Oldschooler gefunden...so wird's sein.
> ...



So isses.
Ein KLEIN Attitude mit XTR im Keller, einen KLEIN Attitude Race Rahmen ebenfalls im Keller, die spare ich mir auf wie die Krüger Rands.
Dafür fahre ich dann Kona, Radon und jetzt auch Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 - natürlich alles 26".
Beim RM überlege ich noch, ob ich es vielleicht nicht doch aufspare.
Und irgendwann kommt dann vielleicht mein Enkel (oder Enkelin) - ganz gross raus.
In diesem Sinne, nicht verzagen und 26" fahren.


----------



## KleinundMein (2. April 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle gesoffen!



Ja, das auch.
;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (2. April 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> ... sind keine Ewiggestrige.





Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Die letzte Landtagswahl ist doch schon eine Weile her...
> Verwechselst Du möglicherweise Sachsen-Anhalt mit Sachsen?
> 
> Da ist ein kleiner Unterschied...



Ach, ...
... die sitzen doch in beiden Parlamenten ...


----------



## RetroRider (3. April 2016)

Daß die AfD noch schlimmer ist, bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, daß die etablierten Parteien plötzlich nicht mehr schlimm sind...


----------



## 18hls86 (3. April 2016)

... oder immer schlimmer werden.


----------



## RetroRider (3. April 2016)

Ich find's kurios, wie die AfD-Chefs vor lauter Schreck darüber, daß sie ausgerechnet von Arbeitern gewählt wurden, jetzt (angeblich) plötzlich so tun als seien sie für den Mindestlohn. (Der ohnehin lächerlich und löchrig ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (3. April 2016)

Um von der Politik abzulenken. 
Das ist 26"


----------



## Leuchtentrager (3. April 2016)

.​


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. April 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Daß die AfD noch schlimmer ist, bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, daß die etablierten Parteien plötzlich nicht mehr schlimm sind...


Ich wollte eigentlich ganz unpolitisch da runter fahren: Familienbegnung mit Feierei inkl. Sportertüchtigung in der Dresdner Heide! ;-)
Die A** ist es für mich nicht wert, erwähnt zu werden.


----------



## Zask06 (6. April 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> auf ebay england


da wäre ich vorsichtig


----------



## psychorad!cal (22. Juni 2016)

Wollte meinem DH ne neue Felge spendieren,eine DT Swiss 570,da guckte ich nicht schlecht als bei DT selbst keine Lager sei,und auch bei einem anderen Grosshändler nicht 
https://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/FR-570

Warte jetzt drauf das mein Felgenspezie noch was auftreiben kann,echt arm sowas,sind jetzt alle 26er vom Erdboden verschwunden?Oder wollen die mein Geld einfach nicht..


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. Juni 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Um von der Politik abzulenken.
> Das ist 26"
> Anhang anzeigen 479382


Gegenwind formt den Charakter....
tolles Motto, das gefällt mir!
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## Normansbike (22. Juni 2016)

Bin nochmal mit dem 26" gefahren, nicht nur das die Natur nur noch Trails auf 27,5 und 29" hat (liegt wohl an der Evolution), nein selbst die dort lebenden Tiere waren kopfschüttelnd mich am anstarren...


----------



## Rubik (22. Juni 2016)

To.S. schrieb:


> Gegenwind formt den Charakter....
> tolles Motto, das gefällt mir!
> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!



Genau so schaut's aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juni 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bin nochmal mit dem 26" gefahren, nicht nur das die Natur nur noch Trails auf 27,5 und 29" hat (liegt wohl an der Evolution), nein selbst die dort lebenden Tiere waren kopfschüttelnd mich am anstarren...


Das ist interessant....mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass, solange ich auf meinen 26"ern sitze, ich mich in einer Art besonderem Mikrokosmos befinde...es fliegen dann auf einmal kleinere solidarisierende Tiere um mich herum und die Bäume wirken viel gewaltiger, was die Tour noch dramatischer macht. Gras geht mir auf einmal bis zum Kinn. Die Fussgänger grüssen mich noch freundlicher und denken wohl "biker in Augenhöhe...sympathisch". 

Ein eindrucksvolles Erlebnis was ich nicht missen möchte und was mir keine andere Radgrösse bietet. 26 flashed und macht zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. Juni 2016)




----------



## Leo_Marker (22. Juni 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich find's kurios, wie die AfD-Chefs vor lauter Schreck darüber, daß sie ausgerechnet von Arbeitern gewählt wurden, jetzt (angeblich) plötzlich so tun als seien sie für den Mindestlohn. (Der ohnehin lächerlich und löchrig ist)



Das hat nichts mit "erschreckt" zu tun. Eher damit, daß die _Reffuttschies_ bei Politik und Wirtschaft vor allem als Lohndrücker "wellkamm" sind. Mindestlohn und massenhafter Zustrom von ungelernten Billig-Arbeitskräften sind die beiden Seiten der selben Medaille.

Das ergibt sich schon ganz einfach aus Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Flaschenhalter (22. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre gleich eine kleine Runde um Magdeburg herum. Nur falls jemand schnell noch eines dieser kuriosen 26er in Aktion sehen will.
Die nächste Möglichkeit ist wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende im Harz.


----------



## null-2wo (22. Juni 2016)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wollte meinem DH ne neue Felge spendieren,eine DT Swiss 570,da guckte ich nicht schlecht als bei DT selbst keine Lager sei,und auch bei einem anderen Grosshändler nicht
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/FR-570
> 
> Warte jetzt drauf das mein Felgenspezie noch was auftreiben kann,echt arm sowas,sind jetzt alle 26er vom Erdboden verschwunden?Oder wollen die mein Geld einfach nicht..


nicht gerade dt swiss, aber die osteuropäer wehren sich vehementer gegen die neuen radgrößen. von nsbikes, dartmoor usw gibts nach wie vor felgen in 26", auch für ernsthaften einsatz


----------



## MrMapei (22. Juni 2016)

Flaschenhalter" data-source="post: 13889481"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Flaschenhalter schrieb:


> Ich fahre gleich eine kleine Runde um Magdeburg herum. Nur falls jemand schnell noch eines dieser kuriosen 26er in Aktion sehen will.
> Die nächste Möglichkeit ist wahrscheinlich erst am Wochenende im Harz.


Lass mal, diese fast ausgestorbenen Kinderräder konnte man sich lang genug zuhauf angucken


----------



## Flaschenhalter (22. Juni 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Lass mal, diese fast ausgestorbenen Kinderräder konnte man sich lang genug zuhauf angucken



Zu spät   Schon passiert. 
Panik brach aus, wildfremde Menschen lagen sich schreiend in den Armen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (22. Juni 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> nicht gerade dt swiss, aber die osteuropäer wehren sich vehementer gegen die neuen radgrößen. von nsbikes, dartmoor usw gibts nach wie vor felgen in 26", auch für ernsthaften einsatz



Die wehren sich nicht, das sind Dirt-Felgen. Und Dirter gibt's nunmal nicht in 27.5 und 29".  
26" sind ja schon schlimm genug


----------



## null-2wo (22. Juni 2016)

ich versteh das problem nich,  es sind stabile felgen und gut.  einsatzbereich für die dartmoor raider z. b. trail/dirt/fr/dh...?


----------



## R.C. (22. Juni 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ich versteh das problem nich,  es sind stabile felgen und gut.



Das 'Problem' war deine Behauptung, sie wuerden sich 'wehren'. Dirtfelgen gibt's es noch genug in 26" (und 24") von den bekannten Herstellern (das sind halt dann nicht DT und Mavic und ...).


----------



## siq (22. Juni 2016)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wollte meinem DH ne neue Felge spendieren,eine DT Swiss 570,da guckte ich nicht schlecht als bei DT selbst keine Lager sei,und auch bei einem anderen Grosshändler nicht
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/FR-570
> 
> Warte jetzt drauf das mein Felgenspezie noch was auftreiben kann,echt arm sowas,sind jetzt alle 26er vom Erdboden verschwunden?Oder wollen die mein Geld einfach nicht..



FR-570 in 26" bei AS ab Lager sofort lieferbar -> http://www.actionsports.de/dt-swiss-fr-570-black-26er-16927?c=323


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. Juni 2016)

26 Zoll ist zurück  :

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...untain-xra-als-26-plus-variante.1413540.2.htm


----------



## MrMapei (22. Juni 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> 26 Zoll ist zurück  :
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...untain-xra-als-26-plus-variante.1413540.2.htm



26 Plus ist da  und es gibt sogar schon einen Mantel 

Wie der User @psychorad!cal festgestellt hat gibt es gar keine Felgen mehr für den Uraltstandard


psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wollte meinem DH ne neue Felge spendieren,eine DT Swiss 570,da guckte ich nicht schlecht als bei DT selbst keine Lager sei,und auch bei einem anderen Grosshändler nicht
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/FR-570
> 
> Warte jetzt drauf das mein Felgenspezie noch was auftreiben kann,echt arm sowas,sind jetzt alle 26er vom Erdboden verschwunden?Oder wollen die mein Geld einfach nicht..


----------



## psychorad!cal (22. Juni 2016)

Katalogpreis im Käseland 50 Franken,das wäre echt so lächerlich wenn das die letzte Option wäre ,wohne ja in der Schweiz.


----------



## Mais (22. Juni 2016)

Carbonfelgen aus China.


----------



## Zask06 (22. Juni 2016)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "erschreckt" zu tun. Eher damit, daß die _Reffuttschies_ bei Politik und Wirtschaft vor allem als Lohndrücker "wellkamm" sind. Mindestlohn und massenhafter Zustrom von ungelernten Billig-Arbeitskräften sind die beiden Seiten der selben Medaille.
> 
> Das ergibt sich schon ganz einfach aus Angebot und Nachfrage.



Auch wenns hier überhaupt nich hergehört: Recht haste!


----------



## Zask06 (22. Juni 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das 'Problem' war deine Behauptung, sie wuerden sich 'wehren'. Dirtfelgen gibt's es noch genug in 26" (und 24") von den bekannten Herstellern (das sind halt dann nicht DT und Mavic und ...).



Zu sagen, es würde sich ausschließlich um Dirt felgen handeln ist so aber auch verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (22. Juni 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> 26 Zoll ist zurück  :
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...untain-xra-als-26-plus-variante.1413540.2.htm


Llustig ... 

Und im Nebensatz werben se mit erhöhter Wendigkeit ...  ... ...


----------



## siq (22. Juni 2016)

damit hat man ja auch schon 650B erfolgreich beworben "gegen" 29". Komisch ist halt nur, dass man irgendwie so fast gar keinen Unterschied merkt zwischen 650B und 26".... Man dreht sich halt im Kreis, gut, das passt ja dann auch zum Thema Rad.


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juni 2016)

Die "Trekking"-Felge Big Bull wiegt genauso viel wie eine "Downhill"-Felge. Ist mir aber wurscht, ich krieg Alles kaputt.
26+ ist in Wirklichkeit 27.5". Das Zollmaß ist das Reifen*außen*maß. Jede andere Annahme ist erst recht verwirrend. 

Darf man in "Sonstiges" überhaupt Themen diskutieren, die was mit Fahrrädern statt mit Autos und Hunden zu tun haben?


----------



## siq (22. Juni 2016)

ja darf man, solange es immer noch kein eigenes 26er Unterforum gibt (habe deswegen schon etliche Male bei den Mods angefragt).


----------



## RetroRider (22. Juni 2016)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "erschreckt" zu tun. Eher damit, daß die _Reffuttschies_ bei Politik und Wirtschaft vor allem als Lohndrücker "wellkamm" sind. Mindestlohn und massenhafter Zustrom von ungelernten Billig-Arbeitskräften sind die beiden Seiten der selben Medaille.
> 
> Das ergibt sich schon ganz einfach aus Angebot und Nachfrage.


Verstehe ich nicht. 1. ist der Versuch Marktgesetze auf den Arbeits"markt" anzuwenden, die Ursache von Nachfrage- und Investitionsschwäche und Arbeitslosigkeit und nicht die Lösung. 2. ist die (von oben gesteuerte Pseudo-Protestpartei) AfD gerade in der Hinsicht _noch _bekloppter als die etablierten Parteien (muss man ja auch erst mal schaffen).

Nachtrag: Jede andere Partei hätte _vor_ der Wahl so getan als wäre sie für anständige Löhne. (Die SPD tut sogar manchmal als Regierungspartei so als wäre sie Opposition, in der (berechtigten?) Hoffnung, das verblödete Publikum merkt Nichts mehr.) Die AfD hat erst _nachdem_ sie im Landesparlament war, angefangen links zu blinken. Das ist ungewöhnlich. Bzw., daß die überhaupt erst von so vielen Lohnabhängigen gewählt wurde, ist auf der rationalen Ebene völlig unerklärlich.


----------



## R.C. (22. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Zu sagen, es würde sich ausschließlich um Dirt felgen handeln ist so aber auch verkehrt.



Ja, eh.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Juni 2016)

siq schrieb:


> (...) Komisch ist halt nur, dass man irgendwie so fast gar keinen Unterschied merkt zwischen 650B und 26"....  (...)


Nicht komisch, sondern simples Rechenexempel; 584 / 559 = 1.045 
4.5% ist nun mal nicht wirklich viel ...


----------



## tombrider (22. Juni 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nicht komisch, sondern simples Rechenexempel; 584 / 559 = 1.045
> 4.5% ist nun mal nicht wirklich viel ...



Effektiv wirksam ist nicht die Felge, sondern der Umfang des Reifens. Was bei einem 2,3-Zöller mit einer Höhe von sagen wir mal 58mm bedeutet: (584+116)/(559+116) = 700/675. Ergibt nur 3,7 %.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist richtig. Es ist also sogar noch weniger.

_Aber genug fuer die dummen Kunden, um drauf reinzufallen ...  _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (22. Juni 2016)

Leute, irgendwas MUSS doch verkauft werden.......
Ich fahre mit meinen 44 Jahren, weiterhin 26 Zoll, einfach weil ich nicht JEDEN SCHEISS den mir irgendjemand vorlebt nachmachen will/muss.
Nennt mich Beratungsresistent , von mir aus.
Aber mein altgedienter Kollege der jetzt in Rente ist, hat mal zu dem Thema gesagt, " wenn keinen Schmalz in den Beinen hast, ist die Reifengrösse scheissegal"
Da ist vielleicht was wahres dran.....!
In diesem Sinne, jeder wie er will


----------



## Flaschenhalter (22. Juni 2016)

Klar mache ich aus Spaß Sprüche wie “Wenn ich 27 1/2 fahren will, kauf ich ein Hollandrad“, aber das eigentliche Problem für mich ist, dass dadurch dass alle Standards jedes Jahr über den Haufen geworfen werden mein Interesse an neuem mittlerweile gegen Null geht.

Warum was neues kaufen, wenn es in wenigen Wochen genauso veraltet ist wie das alte?


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein Bike mit 26" und 2,2" Race King:





Das ist das selbe Bike mit 27,5" Felgen und 3" Reifen, wobei der Aussendurchmesser der gleiche ist wie bei einem 29er mit 2,2" Reifen.





Also ein kleines Universalschweinchen mit dem ich von 26" über 27,5x3" bis 29er alles fahren kann. Industrie ihr könnt mich mal.


----------



## Demolition-Man (22. Juni 2016)

Ich bin jetzt gezwungenermaßen auf 27.5" gewechselt. Mit den vormontierten seltsamen Semislicks mit 47mm Breite, kann ich allerdings keinen Unterschied zu meinen alten 26x2.25 Reifen feststellen.
Wehe einer rechnet! 

Nach allem was ich täglich so sehe, sind 24", 26" und 28" verbreitet wie eh und je. Es gibt alle Teile, allerdings nur noch im Baumarkt- und Billigsegment.

Demnächst ziehe ich vielleicht sogar 27.5" x 2.4" Reifen drauf, wenn mir dann keiner vor Bike-Evolution abgeht... werde ich aber sauer!

Bis dahin bleibe ich auch nach wie vor bei der Aussage: *27.5" ist reines Marketing!!*


----------



## Rubik (22. Juni 2016)

Der Industrie wird es genau so ergehen wie zur aktuellen Zeit den großen Smartphone-Herstellern. 
Der Markt ist übersättigt. Die Leute, die 26" besitzen und schätzen, kaufen keine 27,5 oder 29" MTB's und die neue Generation kauft nicht den alten Schrott, die 26"er. 
Das bedeutet: Die Industrie wird irgendwann umlenken, also wieder 26" anbieten und so wird es hin und her gehen, hauptsache es läuft... ...an der Kasse.


----------



## Mais (22. Juni 2016)

Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Kunden kann sich auch einfach den Umstieg nicht mal eben so leisten - denn die wenigsten Radfahrer (also alle die, die sich nicht in irgendwelchen Foren vernetzen...) kaufen zyklisch im Zweijahresrhythmus neue Fahrräder.

Stattdessen werden mittlere, z.T. aber auch hohe Beträge einmal in gutes Material investiert, das dann bis zu seinem Lebensende gefahren wird. Wir wissen alle, dass das sehr lange dauern kann. Dass es beispielsweise keine neuen Felgen mehr gibt und perspektivisch nur noch wenige Reifen und Gabeln, ist die eigentliche Katastrophe an dieser Destandardisierung, die die Bikeindustrie da vom Zaun gebrochen hat. Ich konnte für mein Hardtail noch einen Satz Laufräder mit Mavic EN321 abgreifen - mit Reifen wurde es hingegen schon schwieriger. Die Auswahl an aktuellen Modellen ist arg eingeschränkt. Möchte ich nun die Gabel tauschen - was nötig sein wird - bleibt mir fast nichts anderes übrig als gebraucht zu kaufen, da interessante Alternativen mit aktueller Technik kaum existieren. Bei den Anbauteilen bin ich schon länger in 29"/27,5" üblichen Dimensionen unterwegs und das ganze fährt sich ausgesprochen gut.
Und m.E. wäre der Bedarf an gutem 26" Material nach wie vor gegeben - aber wenn es nirgendwo ausliegt, nicht beworben wird, fragt auch irgendwann keiner mehr danach und die Leute geben sich mit dauernden Downgrades zufrieden, bis sie dann frustriert doch auf eine andere Laufradgröße umsteigen.

Wieso also umsteigen? Nur um der Neuheit willen? Dafür fehlt mir die Kohle.
Mein Rad tut was es soll und das für meinen Geschmack sehr gut. Vergleichsfahrten waren keine Erleuchtung - es war anders, aber das wars auch schon. Dass plötzlich in der Werbung, nach Jahren der Entwicklung verschiedener Geometrien, plötzlich beinahe nur noch die Laufradgröße als maßgebender Faktor genannt wird, spricht schon Bände. Da wird suggeriert, dass das Erlebnis maßgeblich von irgendwelchen Laufraddurchmessern bestimmt wird und völlig außer acht gelassen, dass das Rad in erster Linie mal zum Fahrer passen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (22. Juni 2016)

wenn die Industrie, so wie anfangs bei der Einführung von 650B versprochen, alle Grössen gleichermassen angeboten hätte, wäre selbiges 650B gar nie auf ganzer Breite etabliert worden, denn viel weniger Kunden hätten sowas gekauft, viel zu gering ist der Unterschied. Der Nachteil der Inkompatibilät wiegt deutlich grösser für den Kunden. Also blieb ja gar nichts anderes übrig, wie 26er geziehlt auszurotten. So hat keiner mehr die Wahl und muss zwangsweise das 650B abgreifen. Logisch ist dann natürlich auch, dass jeder somit argumentiert "musste ich ja kaufen, es gibt nix anderes mehr". Gleichzeitig behauptet jetzt die Industrie, dass viel weniger 26er verkauft werden und sie desshalb keine mehr anbieten würden. Und genau da liegt nun die Verarsche schlechthin begraben.


----------



## trailterror (22. Juni 2016)

Hab ner bekannten vor kurzem ein neues 26'' cheetah bestellt 

Im notfall gibts auch noch kleine custom schmieden die bestimmt 26er herstellen.

Wahrscheinlech wirds eh über kurz oder lang zurückkehren


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Juni 2016)

nein stirbt nicht aus, denn im Moment ist der Wandel auf 26 plus.....wie bei mir auch.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juni 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Kunden kann sich auch einfach den Umstieg nicht mal eben so leisten - denn die wenigsten Radfahrer (also alle die, die sich nicht in irgendwelchen Foren vernetzen...) kaufen zyklisch im Zweijahresrhythmus neue Fahrräder.
> 
> Stattdessen werden mittlere, z.T. aber auch hohe Beträge einmal in gutes Material investiert, das dann bis zu seinem Lebensende gefahren wird. Wir wissen alle, dass das sehr lange dauern kann. Dass es beispielsweise keine neuen Felgen mehr gibt und perspektivisch nur noch wenige Reifen und Gabeln, ist die eigentliche Katastrophe an dieser Destandardisierung, die die Bikeindustrie da vom Zaun gebrochen hat. Ich konnte für mein Hardtail noch einen Satz Laufräder mit Mavic EN321 abgreifen - mit Reifen wurde es hingegen schon schwieriger. Die Auswahl an aktuellen Modellen ist arg eingeschränkt. Möchte ich nun die Gabel tauschen - was nötig sein wird - bleibt mir fast nichts anderes übrig als gebraucht zu kaufen, da interessante Alternativen mit aktueller Technik kaum existieren. Bei den Anbauteilen bin ich schon länger in 29"/27,5" üblichen Dimensionen unterwegs und das ganze fährt sich ausgesprochen gut.
> Und m.E. wäre der Bedarf an gutem 26" Material nach wie vor gegeben - aber wenn es nirgendwo ausliegt, nicht beworben wird, fragt auch irgendwann keiner mehr danach und die Leute geben sich mit dauernden Downgrades zufrieden, bis sie dann frustriert doch auf eine andere Laufradgröße umsteigen.
> ...


Aktuell bekommst Du viele 26er Teile einfach super preiswert. Ich seh das auch so wie Du mit dem "guten Material lange fahren". Hab mir soeben sogar einen Laufradsatz in 26 Zoll bauen lassen..war gar kein Problem, was vernünftiges zu bekommen. Vernünftige Gabeln in 26 Zoll ist da schon schwieriger - da stimm ich Dir zu...wohlmöglich sogar noch 1 1/8tel...da muss man halt etwas länger den Markt beobachten und dann gibts aber oft auch Schnapper (z.b. oft neue Sektor Coils für 130€, die man sehr schön tunen kann).
Reifen? Probleme? Sorry...wenn Du da nichts Spezielles suchst, ist das doch überhaupt kein Thema. Neue Reifengenerationen sicherlich..aber die meisten Anbieten hauen derzeit alles in min. 3 Reifengrössen raus. 26 Zoll-Reifen oft sogar günstiger. Ich fülle gerade mein Waffenlager.;-)
Ansonsten gehts mir ähnlich mit den "Vergleichsfahrten"...kein Aha-Erlebnis...eher auch ein "Anders"-Erlebnis. "Downgrade-Gefühle" hatte ich noch nicht...eine Gabel hält lange, ein gut gemachter Laufradsatz auch ewig.


----------



## siq (23. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab ner bekannten vor kurzem ein neues 26'' cheetah bestellt
> 
> Im notfall gibts auch noch kleine custom schmieden die bestimmt 26er herstellen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlech wirds eh über kurz oder lang zurückkehren


Schau mal bei Aliexpress rein, da gibt's alles mögliche an neuen 26er Rahmen auch mit den neuesten "Standards".  Die Chinesen produzieren das was gekauft wird, nicht das was gekauft werden soll. Bei den Gabeln wird es schon langsam enger. Wobei auch da kann man sich im Notfall seine 26er Wunschgabel aus dem zB. RS Ersatzteilekatalog noch relativ günstig selber zusammenzimmern. Bei den Laufräder sehe ich auch kein grossartiges Problem, da ist lediglich die Auswahl an neuesten Felgenmodellen etwas eingeschränkt. Und bei den Reifen wären die schön blöd keine 26er mehr zu produzieren. Conti hat neulich mal das Statement abgegeben, dass sie in den nächsten 5-6Jahren, nicht daran denken 26er vom Markt abzubauen.
Fazit: fast alles ist immer noch möglich bei 26er, aber mit grösserem Aufwand und Kosten verbunden und Komplettbikes in 26 gibt es von den üblichen Anbietern fast keine mehr.


----------



## Mais (23. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Aktuell bekommst Du viele 26er Teile einfach super preiswert. Ich seh das auch so wie Du mit dem "guten Material lange fahren". Hab mir soeben sogar einen Laufradsatz in 26 Zoll bauen lassen..war gar kein Problem, was vernünftiges zu bekommen. Vernünftige Gabeln in 26 Zoll ist da schon schwieriger - da stimm ich Dir zu...wohlmöglich sogar noch 1 1/8tel...da muss man halt etwas länger den Markt beobachten und dann gibts aber oft auch Schnapper (z.b. oft neue Sektor Coils für 130€, die man sehr schön tunen kann).
> Reifen? Probleme? Sorry...wenn Du da nichts Spezielles suchst, ist das doch überhaupt kein Thema. Neue Reifengenerationen sicherlich..aber die meisten Anbieten hauen derzeit alles in min. 3 Reifengrössen raus. 26 Zoll-Reifen oft sogar günstiger. Ich fülle gerade mein Waffenlager.;-)
> Ansonsten gehts mir ähnlich mit den "Vergleichsfahrten"...kein Aha-Erlebnis...eher auch ein "Anders"-Erlebnis. "Downgrade-Gefühle" hatte ich noch nicht...eine Gabel hält lange, ein gut gemachter Laufradsatz auch ewig.



Du siehst das Problem - bzw. reißt es implizit an, das ich beschreiben wollte:

Das Zeug ist zwar NOCH reichlich vorhanden, aber eben nur noch gebraucht bzw. NOS. Irgendwann in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft wird's also knapp. Und dann?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juni 2016)

Das "Zeug" ist doch entweder Gabel oder LRS und beides habe ich als Backup im Keller. Verschleißzeugs wie Buchsen und Lager sind bei 27/5 und 29' identisch. Ich seh da ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem. Eher kann es sein, dass mir in 5 Jahren mein bike langweilig wird und ich vor dem Exitus wechseln will aber mir nix gefällt ;-)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juni 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> Du siehst das Problem - bzw. reißt es implizit an, das ich beschreiben wollte:
> 
> Das Zeug ist zwar NOCH reichlich vorhanden, aber eben nur noch gebraucht bzw. NOS. Irgendwann in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft wird's also knapp. Und dann?


S.o


----------



## nightwolf (23. Juni 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> (...) Irgendwann in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft wird's also knapp. Und dann?


gibt es zwei Moeglichkeiten
(1) Unsere Staats-und Parteichefin Angela M. laesst 26" im aktuellen Fuenfjahresplan aussen vor _(weil tot)_ und es gibt nix mehr. 
Ich fahre dann nur noch mein 29er Genesis Vagabond und kaufe mir einen Porsche Boxster und fahre damit dann die Wochenpendelstrecke selber. Zum Treff mit der Fahrgemeinschaft hinradln faellt ja nun flach, wenn ich meine alten 26er Gurken nicht mehr am Leben halten kann. 
27.5" kommt mir jedenfalls nicht ins Haus.
(2) Deutschland kehrt zur Marktwirtschaft zurueck und irgendwem faellt auf, dass es weiterhin Nachfrage nach 26" Teilen gibt und er wird solche anbieten.


----------



## Mais (23. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das "Zeug" ist doch entweder Gabel oder LRS und beides habe ich als Backup im Keller. Verschleißzeugs wie Buchsen und Lager sind bei 27/5 und 29' identisch. Ich seh da ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem. Eher kann es sein, dass mir in 5 Jahren mein bike langweilig wird und ich vor dem Exitus wechseln will aber mir nix gefällt ;-)



Darf ich mich dann im Notfall in deinem Keller bedienen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (23. Juni 2016)

Dieses Rumgejammere, es würde keine passenden Teile für 26" mehr geben, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Dank diverser Internetshops gibt es doch noch wirklich (fast) alles für 26" zu kaufen.

Einfach mal im für mich nächsten Bike-Shop geschaut...

Federgabeln>>>  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...gc[5416]=5417;pgc[65]=224;orderby=3;pitems=50
Sogar für altmodische Felgenbremser gibts da noch was...

Felgen>>> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...orm-filter=&pgc[16654]=16655&pgc[17671]=17673
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...orm-filter=&pgc[16654]=16655&pgc[17671]=17672

Laufräder sollte man(n) eh selber bauen. 
An hochwertigen 26"Reifen ist dort auch kein Mangel.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Juni 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Dieses Rumgejammere, es würde keine passenden Teile für 26" mehr geben, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. (...)


Gejammere ist doch in DE Volkssport ... Zu wenig Geld hat man grundsaetzlich und zur Not muss das Wetter herhalten ... 

Boah diese Hitze


----------



## Zask06 (23. Juni 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Zu wenig Geld hat man grundsaetzlich



Eure Armut kotzt mich an


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juni 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> Darf ich mich dann im Notfall in deinem Keller bedienen?


Wenn Du mir das nötige Kleingeld überweist, kann ich gerne jetzt für Dich bestellen und gegen geringen Verdienst an Dich weiter schicken. ....

Was brauchst Du?  

...edit..klingt nach interessanter Marktlücke...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juni 2016)

26 Zoll Gabeln für die "Armut"sgrenze:
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/mtb1/federung/forks-26.html
26 Zoll LRS für die Armutsgrenze:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/pacenti-switch-ultra-clearance-wheelset.htm
oder
http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/LAGERVERKAUF-Restbestaende/Laufradsaetze


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juni 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> gibt es zwei Moeglichkeiten
> (1) Unsere Staats-und Parteichefin Angela M. laesst 26" im aktuellen Fuenfjahresplan aussen vor _(weil tot)_ und es gibt nix mehr.
> Ich fahre dann nur noch mein 29er Genesis Vagabond und kaufe mir einen Porsche Boxster und fahre damit dann die Wochenpendelstrecke selber. Zum Treff mit der Fahrgemeinschaft hinradln faellt ja nun flach, wenn ich meine alten 26er Gurken nicht mehr am Leben halten kann.
> 27.5" kommt mir jedenfalls nicht ins Haus.
> (2) Deutschland kehrt zur Marktwirtschaft zurueck und irgendwem faellt auf, dass es weiterhin Nachfrage nach 26" Teilen gibt und er wird solche anbieten.


Der Wirtschaftsplan wird dann aber von Amazon beschlossen, basierend auf Google-Algorithmen.
Es sei denn, die große Vorsitzende und schwäbische Hausfrau hat bis dahin gelernt, daß der Staat eigentlich Monopolbildung verhindern sollte. Glaub ich aber nicht...


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juni 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Gejammere ist doch in DE Volkssport ... Zu wenig Geld hat man grundsaetzlich und zur Not muss das Wetter herhalten ...
> 
> Boah diese Hitze


Der Deutsche hat im Gegensatz zu anderen Völkern einen zusätzlichen Gehirnteil: den sog. "Jammerlappen". (frei nach Dr. von Hirschhausen)


----------



## noocelo (23. Juni 2016)

eminent auch für alle die über die jammern die jammern.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Juni 2016)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. Juni 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> eminent auch für alle die über die jammern die jammern.


Bei dir drückt der Jammerlappen wohl auf den Groß/Kleinschreiblappen.


----------



## noocelo (23. Juni 2016)

jammer' nich'!


----------



## Neuling12345 (23. Juni 2016)

OMG, mir geht es wirklich schlecht. kann mir nur 26" leisten, für 3" mehr ist kein Geld da


----------



## vice-president (23. Juni 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Der Wirtschaftsplan wird dann aber von Amazon beschlossen, basierend auf Google-Algorithmen.
> Es sei denn, die große Vorsitzende und schwäbische Hausfrau hat bis dahin gelernt, daß der Staat eigentlich Monopolbildung verhindern sollte. Glaub ich aber nicht...


Monopolbildung verhindern! Der war gut!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (23. Juni 2016)

.​


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. Juni 2016)

Meine Prognose ist, dass 26 Zoll nicht ausstirbt bevor nicht auch dieser Thread tot ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oscar (23. Juni 2016)

Na das kann ja dauern


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juni 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Monopolbildung verhindern! Der war gut!


Mit Betonung auf "eigentlich".
Neulich haben ja auch die von der Regierung bezahlten Kartell-Experten davon abgeraten, Edeka den Kauf des anderen Discounters (weiß grad nicht wer's war) zu erlauben. Und Sigmar Gabriel hat dann einfach das genaue Gegenteil gemacht.  Ich frag mich, wie das kommt. Da steckt doch bestimmt wieder dieser Islam dahinter. Oder Putin. Einer von den beiden wird's gewesen sein.


----------



## bastea82 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich seit meinem Speichenbruch, wo denn der Markt mit den ganzen Ersatzteilen ist, den einige 26er Gegner so himmelhoch jauchzend prophezeit haben.


----------



## vice-president (23. Juni 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Mit Betonung auf "eigentlich".
> Neulich haben ja auch die von der Regierung bezahlten Kartell-Experten davon abgeraten, Edeka den Kauf des anderen Discounters (weiß grad nicht wer's war) zu erlauben. Und Sigmar Gabriel hat dann einfach das genaue Gegenteil gemacht.  Ich frag mich, wie das kommt. Da steckt doch bestimmt wieder dieser Islam dahinter. Oder Putin. Einer von den beiden wird's gewesen sein.


Edeka steckt hinter den 27,5" Laufrädern?


----------



## null-2wo (23. Juni 2016)

oder putin,  irgendwie hab ich es nicht ganz kapiert...


----------



## RetroRider (23. Juni 2016)

Den Bogen zurück zum Thema zu kriegen war schon vor 3 Seiten unmöglich. Hat das Thema überhaupt einen klar definierten Kern?


----------



## nightwolf (24. Juni 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Meine Prognose ist, dass 26 Zoll nicht ausstirbt bevor nicht auch dieser Thread tot ist...


Diese Prognose kommt in diesem Thread eigentlich jedesmal, wenn ich da mal wieder reinschaue  
Hab ich jetzt schon mindestens fuenfmal gelesen - aendert aber nix dran, dass es stimmt  


RetroRider schrieb:


> Den Bogen zurück zum Thema zu kriegen war schon vor 3 Seiten unmöglich. Hat das Thema überhaupt einen klar definierten Kern?


Falsches Forum


----------



## 18hls86 (24. Juni 2016)

Doch hat es, irgendwie will keiner freiwillig riesige Laufräder fahren! 
Immer diese Zwänge.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Juni 2016)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Doch hat es, irgendwie will keiner freiwillig riesige Laufräder fahren!
> Immer diese Zwänge.



Zwänge?...Wer zwingt einen? Die Bikeanbieter fühlen sich doch nur von den bikebravos unter Druck gesetzt und satteln auf 27,dings und 29 um. O-Ton "wir mussten was anbieten..wir müssen mitgehen"..die haben Zwang. Ich selber hab keinen..ich setz mich auf mein bike und fahr los...man selber schaut ja auch nicht jedes Mal runter und sagt "herjemine...mir fehlt 1cm Raddurchmesser"....merk ich garnicht...ich hab da keine inneren Zwänge.

Freiwillig riesige Laufräder sind eine gute Lösung für grosse Menschen...da seh ich schon einen Sinn und den Zwang für diese welche, endlich mal gut auf einem Bike sitzen zu wollen..das kann ich verstehen.

Dann gibt es die Menschen, die immer das Neueste haben möchten und sich von den bikebravos zu sehr beeinflussen lassen...die brauchen das auch (ich bleib gern beim alten und fahr das "unfahrbare veraltete").

Vielleicht ist es ja aber auch schon ein Zwang, dass man riesige Laufräder ablehnt und hässlich findet, weil sie bikes so schwer und wenig quirlig machen?

Okay..dann steh ich auf Zwänge.


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

hi,

hab lange nicht mitgelesen.
Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Ist 26" schon tot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hab lange nicht mitgelesen.
> Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Ist 26" schon tot?



Erst halb so tot, wie die EU  .


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Erst halb so tot, wie die EU  .


Ich hab n 26" Hardtail, das hängt nun schon ein Jahr unbenutzt in der Garage


----------



## noocelo (24. Juni 2016)

reanimieren? oder schon su spät?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab n 26" Hardtail, das hängt nun schon ein Jahr unbenutzt in der Garage





noocelo schrieb:


> reanimieren? oder schon su spät?



Nix. Bei dem hängt alles unbenutzt rum  .


----------



## 18hls86 (24. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Okay..dann steh ich auf Zwänge.



Deswegen bist Du ja so gut versorgt ? 

Ich auch, zum Glück! Vielleicht sogar besser wie Du?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Juni 2016)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Deswegen bist Du ja so gut versorgt ?
> 
> Ich auch, zum Glück! Vielleicht sogar besser wie Du?



Hmmm...glaub ich nicht ....mein backup:
2 Paar Laufradsätze, 2 Gabeln (Reba 1/18tel 120mm + Sektor 1 1/8 150mm), 6 Satz Reifen..z.T. benutzt, mit Schläuchen kannst Du trumpfen: 2...


----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hab lange nicht mitgelesen.
> Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Ist 26" schon tot?


Ist lebendiger denn je!!!


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Ist lebendiger denn je!!!



Kurbel und Schaltwerk liegen daneben


----------



## 18hls86 (24. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hmmm...glaub ich nicht ....mein backup:
> 2 Paar Laufradsätze, 2 Gabeln (Reba 1/18tel 120mm + Sektor 1 1/8 150mm), 6 Satz Reifen..z.T. benutzt, mit Schläuchen kannst Du trumpfen: 2...



Ist doch egal, wer von uns beiden schlimmer ist.
Wichtig ist doch, daß die "Grundversorgung" ausreichend ist!
Bevor man noch unruhig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Kurbel und Schaltwerk liegen daneben


die sind nur runtergefallen


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> die sind nur runtergefallen


vorsätzlich für Leihe demontiert und dann nur zurück gelegt


----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> vorsätzlich für Leihe demontiert und dann nur zurück gelegt


das gehört sich aber nicht


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> das gehört sich aber nicht


ich weiss. schlimm das.
Aber wenn ich heute mit dem Demo fertig werde, tu ich das Zeug ggf. wieder dran


----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich weiss. schlimm das.
> Aber wenn ich heute mit dem Demo fertig werde, tu ich das Zeug ggf. wieder dran


Dann sehe mal zu


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Dann sehe mal zu


Hat ja Zeit. Bin in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht aufm Pumptrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Hat ja Zeit. Bin in absehbarer Zeit wohl nicht aufm Pumptrack


Egal..tu es, tu es....tuuu es!!


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

Bier ist super 

//edit: erstmal muss geklärt werden, ob ich nicht vielleicht sogar einen neuen Rahmen möchte 
//edit2: solls ja jetzt günstig in England geben


----------



## Edged (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Bier ist super
> ...
> //edit2: solls ja jetzt *günstig in England* geben


Von denen kannst in Kürze das gesamte Tafelsilber zum Ramschpreis haben ...


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

perfekt.


----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Bier ist super
> 
> //edit: erstmal muss geklärt werden, ob ich nicht vielleicht sogar einen neuen Rahmen möchte
> //edit2: solls ja jetzt günstig in England geben



Bier ist IMMER super! Wenn dein Rahmen in 26" ist, brauchst du keinen neuen!


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Bier ist IMMER super! Wenn dein Rahmen in 26" ist, brauchst du keinen neuen!


Pass ma auf, Freundchen. Jetzt lernste was fürs Leben:
Man braucht IMMER nen neuen Rahmen/Dämpfer/Laufradsatz/wasauchimmer!


----------



## Zask06 (24. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Pass ma auf, Freundchen. Jetzt lernste was fürs Leben:
> Man braucht IMMER nen neuen Rahmen/Dämpfer/Laufradsatz/wasauchimmer!


Hm..so gesehen..da haste auf jeden Fall Recht. Genauso wie Bier IMMER super ist.


----------



## RetroRider (24. Juni 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Von denen kannst in Kürze das gesamte Tafelsilber zum Ramschpreis haben ...


Ich kann's ja bis heute nicht fassen, daß die Briten damals ihr eigenes Land vorsätzlich und bewusst deindustrialisiert haben. Nach dem Motto: "Die bösen alten Industriearbeitsplätze sind den guten neuen Dienstleistungsarbeitsplätzen im Weg." Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Katholiken und Protestanten: Die Katholiken predigen Wasser aber trinken wenigstens selber Wein. Die Protestanten sind viel gefährlicher - die glauben den Scheiss den sie erzählen tatsächlich...

Ach ja, was zum Thema: 2 der genialsten Hinterreifen (Speed King und Trail King RaceSport) gibt's nach wie vor.


----------



## Edged (24. Juni 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ich kann's ja bis heute nicht fassen, daß die Briten damals ihr eigenes Land vorsätzlich und bewusst deindustrialisiert haben. Nach dem Motto: "Die bösen alten Industriearbeitsplätze sind den guten neuen Dienstleistungsarbeitsplätzen im Weg." ...


Jo, den Gedanken habe ich heute auch den ganzen Tag Revue passieren lassen. Unsere Autoindustrie z.B. hat die Britische aufgekauft und zuverlässige Autos draus gemacht. Mini, Jaguar etc. ...
OK, Elektro ham'se nicht auf die Kette bekommen.  Da sind uns die Amis voraus ... 

Zum Thema: Man muß nicht zwingend Kontireifen fahren ...  ... ...


----------



## KleinundMein (24. Juni 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. 1. ist der Versuch Marktgesetze auf den Arbeits"markt" anzuwenden, die Ursache von Nachfrage- und Investitionsschwäche und Arbeitslosigkeit und nicht die Lösung. 2. ist die (von oben gesteuerte Pseudo-Protestpartei) AfD gerade in der Hinsicht _noch _bekloppter als die etablierten Parteien (muss man ja auch erst mal schaffen).
> 
> Nachtrag: Jede andere Partei hätte _vor_ der Wahl so getan als wäre sie für anständige Löhne. (Die SPD tut sogar manchmal als Regierungspartei so als wäre sie Opposition, in der (berechtigten?) Hoffnung, das verblödete Publikum merkt Nichts mehr.) Die AfD hat erst _nachdem_ sie im Landesparlament war, angefangen links zu blinken. Das ist ungewöhnlich. Bzw., daß die überhaupt erst von so vielen Lohnabhängigen gewählt wurde, ist auf der rationalen Ebene völlig unerklärlich.



Echt, die AfD ist von oben (Merkel) gesteuert an 27.5" schuld? Sowas aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (24. Juni 2016)

Jein und Nein.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Juni 2016)

KleinundMein schrieb:


> Echt, die AfD ist von oben (Merkel) gesteuert an 27.5" schuld? Sowas aber auch.


Njain, der ADFC ist von Merkel gesteuert!!!!???! JA...und das merkt man schon alleine am Durchschnittsalter der Vereinsklientel um die 60 und deren actiongeladenen Auftritt auf 28 zoll-Diamantrahmen...deren Nachkömmlinge sind jetzt auf 27.5 unterwegs und merken nicht die Manipulation.


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> 28 zoll-Diamantrahmen...


Diese alten 28" Diamant-Räder rollten besser als die 26" Variante.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Juni 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Diese alten 28" Diamant-Räder rollten besser als die 26" Variante.


Mein altes orangenes Bonanzarad mit 20 Zoll hat alles versägt.


----------



## siq (25. Juni 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ..deren Nachkömmlinge sind jetzt auf 27.5 unterwegs und merken nicht die Manipulation.


auf 27.5+" E-MTB's mit Boost "Standard"...


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juni 2016)

Als bekennender 29er-Hasser habe ich mich bei meinem Titanschweichen ja auch mal an 650b+ gewagt und habe dadurch den gleichen Raddurchmesser wie ein 29er. Ist zwar doof, ist aber so. Und das schlimme daran, mit den dicken Dingern bin ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nicht langsamer unterwegs, aber der Trainigseffekt ist besser und es macht mehr Spass. Wahrscheinlich ist 26+ die Antwort auf alle Fragen.
Jedenfalls habe ich 29er, 650b und Fatbikes übersprungen und verwende bewährte Standards mit der Option auch neue Standards zu verwenden.

Meine Botschaft an die Marketing-Fuzzies der Bike-Industrie ist "132" 
(stelle mit zehn Fingern einfach die binäre Zahl mit dem dezimalen Wert 132 dar)


----------



## R.C. (26. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> [...]



Warum darf eigentlich jemand mit dem Nick 'Speedskater' seit 11 Jahren ungehindert hier posten?


----------



## nightwolf (26. Juni 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Warum darf eigentlich jemand mit dem Nick 'Speedskater' seit 11 Jahren ungehindert hier posten?


Wenn sogar Du hier posten darfst ...


----------



## RetroRider (26. Juni 2016)

KleinundMein schrieb:


> Echt, die AfD ist von oben (Merkel) gesteuert [...]


Ich erzähle doch oft genug Blödsinn. Da muss man mir nicht Blödsinn in den Mund legen, den ich nicht erzählt habe.
1. Merkel ≠ oben. Oben sind die Besitzer des Planeten. Merkel ist nur Angestellte.
2. Natürlich besteht die Gründungsriege der AfD zum größten Teil aus Rechtsaußen-Ausdünstungen der CDU. Und falls die Beliebtheit der AfD von Dauer sein sollte, wird die nicht mit der SPD sondern mit der CDU koalieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (27. Juni 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Unsere Autoindustrie z.B. hat die Britische aufgekauft und zuverlässige Autos draus gemacht. Mini, Jaguar etc.


off Topic: Jaguar hat aber von 1989 bis 2008 Ford (USA) gehört und wurde dann zusammen mit Land Rover an die indische Tata Gruppe verkauft. Bei RR (BMW seit 2000) und Bentley (VW seit 1998) sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juni 2016)

Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass Godzilla durch London's Innenstadt stampft und alles vernichtet.
Den Presseorakeln nach zu urteilen, wäre das eigentlich das Mindeste, was diesem Land widerfahren wird...
Ist wohl noch auf dem Weg. Oder hat er noch nichts davon mitbekommen, dass die Briten demokratische Entscheidungen lieber mögen als die derzeitige EU-Oligarchie?


----------



## null-2wo (27. Juni 2016)

anscheinend haben die briten es auf einmal gar nicht mehr sooo eilig mit dem austritt...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juni 2016)

"Die Briten" ist in dem Zusammenhang ein schwieriger Begriff:
Entschieden hat die zur Wahl aufgerufene Bevölkerung - so sie denn zur Abstimmung hingegangen ist und nicht erst jetzt feststellt, dass sie mal lieber gegangen wäre. Die nächsten Schritte müssen Politiker machen, die (sicherlich teils auch aus anerkennenswerten Interessen heraus) mehrheitlich keine große Lust auf einen Austritt haben und denen das Ergebnis ganz und gar nicht passt. Deswegen wird ja jetzt händeringend nach Wegen gesucht, wie man sich über das Ergebnis der Volksabstimmung hinwegsetzen kann.

Sorry, eigentlich ging's hier ja um 26".
Bei mir derzeit tatsächlich ziemlich ausgestorben. Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, wird aber mein untoter Brite wieder zurückkehren.


----------



## Edged (27. Juni 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry, eigentlich *ging's hier ja um 26"*.
> Bei mir derzeit tatsächlich ziemlich ausgestorben. Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, wird aber mein untoter Brite wieder zurückkehren.


Genau so isses.
Und es findet sich niemand, der ein Referendum startet zum Thema 26" ja oder nein ... 
Wenn dann alle zu Wahl gingen, da bin ich mir absolut sicher, dann wäre alles >26" weg vom Fenster.


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2016)

Mir ist noch ein 3. Punkt eingefallen:
3. Wenn Leute behaupten konservativ zu sein, aber gleichzeitig einen _noch radikaleren_ Neoliberalismus (=Lohndumping+Privatisierung+Deregulierung) vertreten als die etablierten Parteien, dann sind die von oben gesteuert. Muss man nicht glauben, ist aber so. Konservativismus = die alte Ordnung bewahren bzw. wiederherstellen. Neoliberalismus = radikale Umgestaltung und Klassenkampf von oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (27. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht sind sie dann auch nicht gesteuert, sondern einfach nur kackedämlich. 

Können wir das dann ins KTWR verschieben?


----------



## Edged (27. Juni 2016)

Genau! 26" konservativ bewahren! ... 


... und! Das alte Forendesign von vor 2014 will ich auch wiederhaben ...


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie dann auch nicht gesteuert, sondern einfach nur kackedämlich.
> [...]


Ja gut, die Möglichkeit gibt's natürlich auch noch. Wäre ja komisch, wenn's nur bei uns Linken Idioten gäbe.


----------



## Mais (27. Juni 2016)

Die Welt geriete aus dem Gleichgewicht. Idioten muss es überall geben.

Ansonsten gäb's doch gar keine Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Juni 2016)

Mein 26 Zoll Stahl-Brite lebt übrigens weiter und wird jetzt mit einem neuen 26 Zoll britischen Laufradsatz ("Hope") veredelt. Darauf trank ich gestern ein Stout.

Ansonsten glaub ich noch nicht so recht an den Brexit...totgesagte leben bekanntlich länger und gewisse Parallelen gibt es schon in der/dieser Diskussion (Austrittsphantasien und Umstiegsphantasien).


----------



## Mais (27. Juni 2016)

Ich seh' den Brexit auch noch nicht so wirklich kommen. Aber wenn man sieht, wie sich hier langsam mal in EU-Dingen was bewegt, hatte das Referendum wohl auch sein Gutes.

Mein 26er bekommt am Mittwoch eine neue Gabel - nachdem ich schon unglaublich günstig den LRS tauschen konnte (Novatec + EN321 für den Preis des Hinterrades. Nett, nett.) Damit macht das Ding noch mal 3-4 Jahre. Mal sehen, ob sich bis dahin 24+ etabliert hat... die Teile dürften dann ja auch wieder für 26" normal passen


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> [...] kackedämlich.
> [...]


Wobei: Die Dummen denken ja meistens nicht selber, sondern käuen nur das Spruchzeug wieder, was ihnen von Pseudo-Querdenkern vorgekäut wird. Insofern sind die schon fremdgesteuert...


----------



## Mais (27. Juni 2016)

Auch Dummheit setzt in gewisser Weise Engagement voraus...


----------



## RetroRider (27. Juni 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> Auch Dummheit setzt in gewisser Weise Engagement voraus...


Ja, wirklich gutes Dummsein ist gar nicht so einfach.
Ich selber bin ja insofern arrogant, als ich nur die rationale Ebene gelten lasse. Einige von den Strategien, die ich als "Dummheit" bezeichne, sind mit Sicherheit auf irgendeiner irrationalen Ebene sehr klug und erfolgreich.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juni 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich gutes Dummsein ist gar nicht so einfach.
> Ich selber bin ja insofern arrogant, als ich nur die rationale Ebene gelten lasse. Einige von den Strategien, die ich als "Dummheit" bezeichne, sind mit Sicherheit auf irgendeiner irrationalen Ebene sehr klug und erfolgreich.


Gar nicht schlecht, diese Idee. Lies dazu mal hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juni 2016)

Ist doch ohnehin mittlerweile offiziell, dass wir nichts zu melden haben. Twitter-Zitat vom künftigen Möchtegern-Kanzlerkandidaten der SPD und Präsidenten des europäischen Parlaments Martin Schulz: "The British have violated the rules. It is not the #EU philosophy that the crowd can decide its fate".


----------



## Mais (30. Juni 2016)

Heute mal wieder an meinem unfahrbaren Rad rumgefriemelt - und dabei prompt den PM-Adapter falschrum montiert. Is mir jetzt aber für heute auch egal...
Nur noch ein Kellerbild, weil's draußen nun mal recht finster ist.






Nich leicht, aber gut 
Hebel für LO/Druckstufe kommt dran wenn ich mal die Muße hab die ESI extra chunky runterzufriemeln...


----------



## psychorad!cal (4. Juli 2016)

Da DT Swiss meine Kohle nicht wollte,jetzt mit Spank unterwegs,gar nicht mal so unsexy


----------



## bastea82 (4. Juli 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry, eigentlich ging's hier ja um 26".


Stimmt. Da wurde mit deutlicherer Mehrheit für den Austritt aus dem 26er Konglomerat gestimmt


----------



## veganpunk (12. Juli 2016)

wir müssen aus der Troika 26+", 27,5", 29" austeigen. Auch wenn es dann kein zurück mehr gibt.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2016)

Kein problem. So konsequent muss man dann auch sein


----------



## Cubereiter (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Leider ist 26" für mich gestorben. Habs mal wieder gefahren,komme nicht mehr drauf zu recht.
Liegt vielleicht am Alter,und Bike könnte auch 10-15 Kilo leichter sein.
die Wendigkeit eines 26er,ist natürlich besser .Der Kontakt zur Strecke ist direkter,dafür bügelt das 29er über vieles drüber.Ich finde beides hat Vorteil jedes auf seine Art und nach dem persönlichen Geschmäckle.
Aber hier gleich von Hass usw.zu küren...ich weiß nicht..es sind doch nur Bikes
Gruß Michael


----------



## veganpunk (24. Juli 2016)

leichter geht mit Akku.


----------



## Cubereiter (24. Juli 2016)

Damit will ich noch warten wenn die 6 vorne steht oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (24. Juli 2016)

Bin letztes Mal das Scalpel Si gefahren und da ging es mir genau so, aber mit 29"! Einfach nicht meine Welt, zumindest noch nicht. 

Dafür denn doch lieber noch ein 9.9 Kilo Spaß Hardtail zum richtig Kette geben und flink um die Kurve gehen:


----------



## Rubik (24. Juli 2016)

Man sieht immer weniger 26er... wir werden noch zu Exoten.


----------



## Muckal (24. Juli 2016)

Ich muss beichten. Ich hatte schmutzige Gedanken. Ich habe über ein 27.5 VR im Downhiller nachgedacht


----------



## Rubik (24. Juli 2016)

@Muckal
Wie kannst Du nur!?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Man sieht immer weniger 26er... wir werden noch zu Exoten.


Oder: Nie wieder Sex mit dem Ex-


----------



## Muckal (24. Juli 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> @Muckal
> Wie kannst Du nur!?



Ein schwacher Moment. Vielleicht lag es auch am Bier. Alkohol ist der Teufel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (24. Juli 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Oder: Nie wieder Sex mit dem Ex-


 


Muckal schrieb:


> Ein schwacher Moment. Vielleicht lag es auch am Bier. Alkohol ist der Teufel.



Ja, Alkohol bremst nur aus, auch 26".


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gestern ein 29er Starrgabel-10kgbike gefahren...war leider auch richtig klasse, hätte ich nicht gedacht...eventuell wechsel ich auf Starrgabel und schmeiss die Revelation raus.


----------



## Rubik (25. Juli 2016)

Bei BC sind die Contis zur Zeit im Angebot. Lohnt es sich diese auf Vorrat zu kaufen? Und wie lange können die Reifen liegen bleiben im Schrank? Wären 1-2 Jahre möglich, ohne dass die Gummimischung irgendeinen Schaden nimmt?


----------



## bronks (25. Juli 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Bei BC sind die Contis zur Zeit im Angebot.


Sie waren vor ein paar Wochen im Angebot. Das waren Reifen mit Herstellung 2013. Jetzt konnte ich nichts mehr finden. Zeig mal einen Link ...


----------



## Rubik (25. Juli 2016)

@bronks 
Den habe ich seit längerem auf dem Vorderrad
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/X-King-RaceSport-26-Faltreifen-p47389/


----------



## bronks (25. Juli 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> @bronks
> Den habe ich seit längerem auf dem Vorderrad
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/X-King-RaceSport-26-Faltreifen-p47389/


Nach einem Klick auf Deinen Link wurde mir das Angebot wieder aufgedrängt -35%, also € 25 je Reifen + Pannenplörre: https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...26-Faltreifen-RevoSealant-Dichtmittel-p41551/


----------



## Rubik (25. Juli 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Nach einem Klick auf Deinen Link wurde mir das Angebot wieder aufgedrängt -35%, also € 25 je Reifen + Pannenplörre: https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...26-Faltreifen-RevoSealant-Dichtmittel-p41551/



Seltsam. Bei mir schaut es so aus, siehe Bild im Anhang.


----------



## bronks (25. Juli 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Seltsam. Bei mir schaut es so aus, siehe Bild im Anhang.


Sorry Mißverständnis. Die Protection wurden mir unten bei "Das könnte Dich  auch interessieren" angezeigt, nachdem ich Deinen Link geklickt habe. Über die SuFu hat mir das BC nicht angezeigt, aber sehr wahrscheinlich habe ich mich vertippt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. Juli 2016)

Es sterben höchstens die aus,die immer noch glauben das 26"jemals ausstirbt....


----------



## Cityracer (25. Juli 2016)

habe kürzlich meinem 26er Wieselflink neue schicke Laufräder samt Gummis gegönnt. 


die alten Mavics über son Online-Anzeigenblättchen eingestellt, die waren -trotz "kein Versand, nur Abholung vor Ort"- zu einem noch überraschend achtbaren Preis in Nulkommanix weg. 

gemäß der gängige Doktrin hätten die doch eigentlich unverkäulich sein müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2016)

Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf.


----------



## Cityracer (25. Juli 2016)

da scheints noch viele von zu geben, die Nachfrage war ebenfalls überraschend hoch... 

vlt. sollte man nen 26er Teile-Laden aufmachen...


----------



## siq (25. Juli 2016)

Cityracer schrieb:


> vlt. sollte man nen 26er Teile-Laden aufmachen...


gibt's schon: heisst Aliexpress


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. Juli 2016)

Also...irgendjemand verpasst hier gerade einen Trend  .


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2016)

Schaut aus, als wenn der "irgendjemand" Gonzo heißt.


----------



## zarea (27. Juli 2016)

Der BVB steht auf Vergangenheit.
Haben die nicht gerade Spieler aus der Vergangenheit rekrutiert?


----------



## Grossvater (27. Juli 2016)

witzige Sache  

aber um mal den Focus vom BVB zu nehmen - gibts auch für den Rest 
https://www.fanbike.de/


----------



## crack_MC (6. August 2016)

Wenn's jemanden interessiert: ICH werde noch ca. 10 Jahre auf 26" unterwegs sein, bis die letzten Schluffen abgenutzt oder zerbröselt sind !
Also 26" stirbt erstmal nich aus... Thema bitte schließen


----------



## noocelo (6. August 2016)

bitte nächstes mal bisschen früher melden. jetzt hamwa 172 seiten zu viel vollgespammt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (6. August 2016)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Wenn's jemanden interessiert:


Nö.


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. August 2016)

In 10 jahren kommt 28 1/3,dann stirbt wahrscheinlich 27,5 auch aus 
Die Leute die jetzt mit 650b unterwegs sind und sagen es gibts nichts besseres sind einfach nur leichte beute für die Bikeindustrie


----------



## crack_MC (6. August 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Nö.



...hatte ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. August 2016)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Wenn's jemanden interessiert:


...also mich schon .


----------



## crack_MC (6. August 2016)

Burger (keine Cheeseburger) zwecks Bike


----------



## JoeArschtreter (6. August 2016)

Ich hab letztens einem Konstrukteur eines großen Fahradherstellers unter Folter entlocken können dass für 2018 ein Relaunch von 26' geplant ist. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (6. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> ... unter Folter  ..


Bikes aus der Türkei sind mir bislang kein Begriff ... 

26" rulez!


----------



## dickerbert (6. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> (...) 26' (...)


26 Minuten? Interessante Technik, das wird das nächste große Ding!


----------



## 18hls86 (6. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens einem Konstrukteur eines großen Fahradherstellers unter Folter entlocken können dass für 2018 ein Relaunch von 26' geplant ist. ..


Ich fahr schon so ein Ding! 
Ich will nichts mehr anderes. Das Überrollverhalten ist bei dieser Grösse einfach nur ein Traum!


----------



## Basti138 (6. August 2016)

Ich auch
das Überrollverhalten, die Wendigkeit, die Agilität, das Kletterverhalten und überhaupt.

Und jetzt soll ich 4500 für ein durchschnittliches AM Fullie mit zu großen Laufrädern, mit XT Ausstattung und brauchbaren Federsachen ausgeben? (Canyon kommt nicht in Frage!!)
Äääh, NÖ.
Scheiß auf die Bike, ich hab meine eigene Tests, ich kauf einfach keins 
Wenns wieder brauchbare Bikes gibt, kann man drüber reden.


----------



## noocelo (6. August 2016)

word!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. August 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> 26 Minuten? Interessante Technik, das wird das nächste große Ding!



Ich hab eben keine ' im Überfluss


----------



## nightwolf (7. August 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> 26 Minuten? Interessante Technik, das wird das nächste große Ding!


Nein, 26' ist 26 Fuss. Daneben sieht 29" richtig mickrig aus. Aber das naechste grosse Ding koennte es in der Tat werden


----------



## nightwolf (7. August 2016)

siq schrieb:


> gibt's schon: heisst Aliexpress


Kategorie 'Spiesse'  

https://de.aliexpress.com/category/200110001/skewers.html?site=deu&shipCountry=de&isrefine=y


----------



## siq (7. August 2016)

viel interessanter ist aber "_26er carbon_" http://m.aliexpress.com/search.htm?keywords=26er+carbon+ . Bei vielen von den Rahmen braucht's dann auch keine "Spiesse" mehr....


----------



## Zask06 (8. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens einem Konstrukteur eines großen Fahradherstellers unter Folter entlocken können dass für 2018 ein Relaunch von 26' geplant ist. ..



Sag ich doch. Aber so haben die die Möglichkeit, den alten (BESTEN!!!!!!!!!!) Standard wieder neu aufleben zu lassen und vor allem in neue Sphären des Preiswahnsinns zu rücken. Ist doch clever. Dann müssen die ganzen 29er und 27,5er nämlich wieder umsteigen und nen Batzen Kohle in nen neues Bike investieren. Ein Hoch auf die Marketingstrategen ...und die, die denen zum Opfer fallen und jeden neuen Trend mitmachen müssen, weils ja so geil ist. 

Wart mal ab: Das nächste ist dann die 20mm Steckachse vorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (8. August 2016)

und 25,4 mm Lenkerklemmung - angenehmer durch mehr Flex, und deutlich leichter wegen weniger Material...


----------



## Zask06 (8. August 2016)

Jo..da wird wohl auch 1x9 wieder attraktiv (fahr ich selber, reicht vollkommen)


----------



## dickerbert (8. August 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> und 25,4 mm Lenkerklemmung - angenehmer durch mehr Flex, und deutlich leichter wegen weniger Material...


Diesmal würde es dann sogar stimmen! Ich erinnere mich noch, als 31,8mm reingedrückt wurde: da wurden "OS-Lenker" angepriesen als "leichter und trotzdem stabiler wegen geringerer Wandstärken". 
Zumindest den Gewichtsvorteil suche ich heute koch...

Wenigstens hat man diesen Fehler bei den 29ern nicht nochmal gemacht. Hier war dann urplötzlich das Gewicht gar nicht mehr relevant, obwohl es die Woche zuvor noch das Maß der Dinge war.


----------



## Zask06 (8. August 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> gar nicht mehr relevant, obwohl es die Woche zuvor noch das Maß der Dinge war


Ist das nicht bei den meisten "neuen" Standards so


----------



## Edged (8. August 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bei den meisten "neuen" Standards so


Nix geht über den guten alten Schnellspanner, 3x9 und 26". 
Und überhaupt, "steel is real".


----------



## null-2wo (8. August 2016)

Und Felgenbremsen!


----------



## Zask06 (8. August 2016)

Aber dann einen festen Gang.



null-2wo schrieb:


> Und Felgenbremsen!



Nee die guudn alten Stempelbremsen


----------



## null-2wo (8. August 2016)

ich biete : Rücktritt!


----------



## Zask06 (8. August 2016)

Uuuhhh..der wird schwer zu toppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (8. August 2016)

vier-Kannt-Innenlager


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. August 2016)

Cantilever!


----------



## Edged (8. August 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> vier-Kannt-Innenlager


Sind wieder im Kommen.


----------



## Zask06 (8. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Sind wieder im Kommen.



Dann werden wohl die Stempelbremsen auch nicht mehr lang auf ihr Revival warten müssen


----------



## Leuchtentrager (8. August 2016)

.​


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2016)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein System zur Minimierung von Kettenschräglauf, etwa durch seitliches Verschieben/Verstellen der Kette am Kettenblatt. Vielleicht könnte man dadurch auch noch die Übersetzungsbandbreite...
Hat sich da noch keiner etwas ausgedacht?

Ggf. ließe sich da sogar noch etwas integrieren, mit dem man das Abspringen der Kette vom Kettenblatt verhindern kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (8. August 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Hatten aber einen wesentlichen Nachteil: Sie haben ewig gehalten.



Die Lager schon, die Kurbeln nicht.


----------



## nightwolf (8. August 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Hatten aber einen wesentlichen Nachteil: Sie haben ewig gehalten.


Plus man kann damit alles moegliche und unmoegliche zueinander 'passend machen' mit unterschiedlich langen Wellen.
Z. B. Rennrad-Kurbeln in meiner Wunschlaenge 172.5mm an Raedern mit breiten Reifen / Hinterbauten ... einfach breiteres Lager verbauen, ggf. Kettenlinie checken, fertig. 

Das konnte die Industrie nicht beibehalten.


----------



## RetroRider (8. August 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Cantilever!


Ach nö. 
Dann muss ich vorher V-Brakes horten.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. August 2016)

Habt ihr's bald  .


----------



## Zask06 (9. August 2016)

Ach..noch lange net


----------



## Zask06 (9. August 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ach nö.
> Dann muss ich vorher V-Brakes horten.


Bremsbacken net vergessen


----------



## systemgewicht (9. August 2016)

Die Innovation schlechthin in 2020 werden Multi-Kettenblätter (2 oder 3) vorne bei denen die Kette mit einem neuartigen Umwerfelement hin und hergeschaltet werden kann.
Damit erreicht man dann bis zu 36 Gänge!

Kostet aber was!


----------



## Raumfahrer (9. August 2016)

Bremsgummis horten lohnt nicht.


----------



## vice-president (9. August 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Plus man kann damit alles moegliche und unmoegliche zueinander 'passend machen' mit unterschiedlich langen Wellen.
> Z. B. Rennrad-Kurbeln in meiner Wunschlaenge 172.5mm an Raedern mit breiten Reifen / Hinterbauten ... einfach breiteres Lager verbauen, ggf. Kettenlinie checken, fertig.
> 
> Das konnte die Industrie nicht beibehalten.


Zum Glück ist das vorbei.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2016)

Hab noch 10 Stück Fat Albert 26x2.35 Falt Snakeskin von 2008 neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (9. August 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Bremsgummis horten lohnt nicht.


Kommt auf Fahrleistung und (Lagerungs-)Haltbarkeit der Gummimischung an. Bei 10.000km/Jahr und Koolstoppern lohnt sich's.


----------



## crack_MC (9. August 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Die Innovation schlechthin in 2020 werden Multi-Kettenblätter (2 oder 3) vorne bei denen die Kette mit einem neuartigen Umwerfelement hin und hergeschaltet werden kann.
> Damit erreicht man dann bis zu 36 Gänge!
> 
> Kostet aber was!



Geld spielt keine Rolle! Klingt außerdem sehr vielversprechend...


----------



## RetroRider (9. August 2016)

Bei der Normalbevölkerung ist Single-Kurbel noch gar nicht angekommen. Mein Nachbar wollte neulich wissen, wie viele Gänge mein Rad hat und konnte kaum glauben, daß da nur ein Blatt (bzw. "Zahnrad") an der Kurbel ist.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2016)

Es soll auch leute geben, da ist 27,5 noch nicht angekommen


----------



## vice-president (9. August 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bei der Normalbevölkerung ist Single-Kurbel noch gar nicht angekommen. Mein Nachbar wollte neulich wissen, wie viele Gänge mein Rad hat und konnte kaum glauben, daß da nur ein Blatt (bzw. "Zahnrad") an der Kurbel ist.


Einfachkurbeln sind auch so eine Innovation die unbedingt an jedes Bike gehören.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. August 2016)

So jetzt ist es offiziell: Giant und Specialized streichen 2018 alle 27,5 und 29 Zoll aus dem Sortiment...


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2016)

Baun die dann 36 Zoll, oder?


----------



## vice-president (9. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es offiziell: Giant und Specialized streichen 2018 alle 27,5 und 29 Zoll aus dem Sortiment...



Und Uli Hoeneß kandidiert für das Amt des Präsidenten des RB Leipzig.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Und Uli Hoeneß kandidiert für das Amt des Präsidenten des RB Leipzig.


und bekommt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. August 2016)

Ja voll cool! Uli hat mich gerade angerufen ich soll zu seiner Einstandsfeier kommen!


----------



## dickerbert (9. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es offiziell: Giant und Specialized streichen 2018 alle 27,5 und 29 Zoll aus dem Sortiment...


Das stimmt!


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2016)

Quelle?
Sag jetzt bloß nicht "JoeArschtreter"


----------



## Muckal (9. August 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Und Uli Hoeneß kandidiert für das Amt des Präsidenten des RB Leipzig.



Du als Vize musst es wissen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. August 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Das stimmt!



Endlich mal jemand der Ahnung hat...


----------



## Edged (9. August 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Das stimmt!


Ja, und wenn sie flott sind, teilen sie den 26"-Markt unter sich auf. 
Da schauen die anderen Hersteller schön blöd in die Röhre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (9. August 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Einfachkurbeln sind auch so eine Innovation die unbedingt an jedes Bike gehören.


Bin halt Hillbiker statt Mountainbiker.
*Wenn* man auf Umwerfergedöhns verzichten kann, dann sollte man diesen glücklichen Umstand schon nutzen.


----------



## 18hls86 (10. August 2016)

Jetzt ist 1-fach auch schon Retro. 
Früher war man mit 12 Gängen ein armes Schwein, Heute ist man elitär!
Nur noch die 26" Bikes sind beständig. Zum Glück!


----------



## Cityracer (16. August 2016)

zu viele Gänge werden überbewertet....

bin als Steppke jahrelang mit ner Sachs 3-Gang Nabe, mit "coolem" Handknüppel auf dem Oberrohr, rumgefahren.

geht alles.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. August 2016)

Cityracer schrieb:


> zu viele Gänge werden überbewertet....
> 
> bin als Steppke jahrelang mit ner Sachs 3-Gang Nabe, mit "coolem" Handknüppel auf dem Oberrohr, rumgefahren.
> 
> geht alles.



Bonanzaaaaaaaaa !!! (hatte ich auch..yeah)


----------



## 18hls86 (16. August 2016)

Manche schwören ja auf Singlespeed!
Aber hier gehts ja um die industrielle Laufradentwicklung und deren Auswirkungen, oder so ähnlich. 
War heute den ganzen Tag mit einem 26" Bike mit 1*9 unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen, schön wars und das zählt.
Bei Bonanza, denke ich immer an die Landkarte auf meiner Kniescheibe, die Glücksgefühle als der letzte Kieselstein draußen war und die schöne Orangelackierung.


----------



## RetroRider (18. August 2016)

18hls86 schrieb:


> [...] industrielle Laufradentwicklung [...]


Bei den Strangbiegerollen einen geringfügig anderen Biegeradius einzustellen ist jetzt aber nicht ganz so beeindruckend wie die erste Industrielle Revolution.


----------



## 18hls86 (18. August 2016)

Und dann auch noch in die verkehrte Richtung! 
So ein Mist aber auch. 
Ganz übel wird es, wenn man sich nicht bekehren läßt <=> Steinigung der letzten Gehirnneuronen ...


----------



## KleinundMein (19. August 2016)

Ha, und mein erstes Rad hatte nur einen Gang und keinen Kettenschräglauf (sic!), wenn das nicht die wahre Innovation ist.

Und keine Stützräder, sondern 3 wirkliche Räder. Mit der Tuning-Option konnte ich dann auch auf 2 Rädern fahren, die ersten Male tat's noch weh ...


----------



## Speichennippel (22. August 2016)

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...er-erhoehen-den-spritverbrauch-a-1104825.html

Gibts bald 24"  wenn die Erkenntnisse der Autoindustrie auf die Radhersteller überschwappt?

Zitat:"Je größer Rad und Reifen, desto größer wird der Gesamtfahrwiderstand eines Pkw. Einerseits, weil eine größere Aufstandsfläche auch mehr Rollwiderstand bedeutet. Andererseits, weil größere Räder das Auto höher aufragen lassen, was die Aerodynamik verschlechtert."


----------



## Nico Laus (23. August 2016)

WOW ist der Artikel schlecht. Viele Falschinfos und allgemein hat der Autor mal so absolut keine Ahnung davon was er da schreibt. So RICHTIG schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. August 2016)

http://alternativlos.org/31/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gell-Mann-Amnesie: Man liest in der Zeitung einen Artikel über ein Gebiet, auf dem man sich auskennt, und der ist total furchtbar. Man blättert um, und vergisst das alles, und nimmt an, die wüssten im Allgemeinen schon, wovon sie reden.


----------



## Berejosa-23 (25. August 2016)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...er-erhoehen-den-spritverbrauch-a-1104825.html
> 
> Gibts bald 24"  wenn die Erkenntnisse der Autoindustrie auf die Radhersteller überschwappt?
> 
> Zitat:"Je größer Rad und Reifen, desto größer wird der Gesamtfahrwiderstand eines Pkw. Einerseits, weil eine größere Aufstandsfläche auch mehr Rollwiderstand bedeutet. Andererseits, weil größere Räder das Auto höher aufragen lassen, was die Aerodynamik verschlechtert."



und umso träger wird die Karre. Sind ja keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Sieht man auch schön in den technschen Daten der Hersteller. Die Fahrleistunsgwerte samt Spritverbrauch sind "ohne fahleistungsmindernde Mehrausstattung" (Klima z.B.) und in der kleinstmöglcihen und schmalsten Reifendimension angegeben, die montiert werdne kann, aber akum einer real fährt. Weil Bigger is ja Better.


----------



## Edged (25. August 2016)

Berejosa-23 schrieb:


> und umso träger wird die Karre. ...


Jo, isso. Gilt sowohl fürs Auto als auch fürs Bike.
Beim Bike habe ich immer versucht möglichst leicht Reifen und Felgen zu fahren. Reifen sind natürlich immer ein Kompromiß, denn sie müssen greifen. Von daher ist der Umschwung auf größere LR durchaus kontraproduktiv, zumal die Massenträgheit durch den größeren Räderradius exponential steigt.

Ist bei Autos und den aktuellen Nq.-Reifen ebenso. Abgesehen vom größeren Mehrgewicht durch breitere Reifen, wandert das Mehrgewicht weiter nach außen. Die Massenträgheit steigt um mehrere Kg/Rad (muß eigentlich in "N" angegeben werden ).
Meine Frau fährt Mini. Sommer auf 205/45 17 und Winter auf 175/65 15. Gewichtsunterschied pro Rad sind gut 6 Kg. Macht bei 4 Rädern 25 Kg. Bei Beschleunigung wird ~ ein Faktor 5 gerechnet und dann ist das so, als wenn das Auto im Sommer ~ 125 Kg zusätzlich geladen hat (2 Personen). Im Sommer fährt der Mini wie ein Sack Seife. Im Winter mutiert er zum Rennwagen: Lösung: Stärkerer Motor ... 

Für den Radfahrer bedeutet das: Stärkere Beine ...


----------



## rhnordpool (25. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Für den Radfahrer bedeutet das: Stärkere Beine ...


Ach daher der Trend zum E-Bike. Jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. August 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
26" kommen wieder!


----------



## paulman8888 (26. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> zumal die Massenträgheit durch den größeren Räderradius exponential steigt.


Trägheitsmoment: J=∫r²dm oder für Massepunkt/dünnen Kreisring gilt: J=m*r² (m Masse; r Radius)
Dh das Trägheitsmoment steigt "nur" quadratisch zum Radius ;-)
(Quelle: Das große Tafelwerk interaktiv)

Mit freundlichstem Gruße,

Paulman8888


----------



## noocelo (26. August 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> 26" kommen wieder!


26" war nie weg.


----------



## xrated (26. August 2016)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Zitat:"Je größer Rad und Reifen, desto größer wird der Gesamtfahrwiderstand eines Pkw. Einerseits, weil eine größere Aufstandsfläche auch mehr Rollwiderstand bedeutet.



hört sich eigentlich logisch an, durch flacheren Winkel liegt mehr Gummi auf der Straße. Nur ob das überhaupt messbar ist?
Im Vergleich:
"Der Racing Ralph in 29 Zoll benötigt zum Rollen bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit rund 8 Prozent weniger Energie als die 26-Zoll-Version."
Wie geht das?


----------



## RetroRider (26. August 2016)

Ich kann auch beim gleichen Reifen Rollwiderstandsunterschiede provozieren ohne die Größe zu variieren. Klappt um so besser, je schlechter der Reifen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arno¹ (26. August 2016)

ja, 26'' stirbt aus

gesendet vom telefon


----------



## Basti138 (26. August 2016)

Wer hat dir den Bären aufgebunden?


----------



## zarea (27. August 2016)

Geht das jetzt von vorne los?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt von vorne los?


Am besten, man lässt den Thread mal durch ein Wurmloch fliegen....


----------



## Basti138 (27. August 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Geht das jetzt von vorne los?


Nicht "schon wieder", sondern immer noch!


----------



## KleinundMein (27. August 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Es soll auch leute geben, da ist 27,5 noch nicht angekommen



Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> ... Von daher ist der Umschwung auf größere LR durchaus kontraproduktiv, zumal die Massenträgheit durch den größeren Räderradius *exponential* steigt.


Das trägheitsmoment steigt *quadratisch* mit dem radius (durchmesser).


----------



## Edged (27. August 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das trägheitsmoment steigt *quadratisch* mit dem radius (durchmesser).


Ja, Du bist sehr klug. 

Exponential hört sich aber einfach besser an. Und - merkt eh' nur der, der nachrechnet.
Am grundsätzlichen Sachverhalt ändert das aber nix; oder willst was dazu beitragen? 

Einfach bei 26" bleiben und brauchst nicht nachrechnen ... 


PS: In Zukunft bitte auf korrekte Rechtschreibung achten. Ich brauch' dat ja nich. Gehe mit Tendenzen eher großzügig um ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. August 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> 26" kommen wieder!



26" war nie weg, denk mal an die ganzen Fatbikes, alles 26" Laufräder


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Ja, Du bist sehr klug.
> 
> Exponential hört sich aber einfach besser an. Und - merkt eh' nur der, der nachrechnet.
> Am grundsätzlichen Sachverhalt ändert das aber nix; oder willst was dazu beitragen?
> ...


Warum wirst du persönlich? 
Exponentiell (sorry ) und quadratisch unterscheiden sich im 2% bereich praktisch nicht. Du wolltest es dramatisch machen. Auch gut. Aber deswegen fahre ich keine 26-zöller. Die fahre ich, weil es mir spaß macht. Und nachrechnen macht mir auch spaß.
Ich soll etwas beitragen?
Bitte: (Rechnung kann haben wer will.)

  Die Differenz beträgt etwa 2,2% Zusatzenergie für das 29" Rad ohne Fahrer.
  Mit einem Fahrer von 75 kg erhalten wir ≲0,4% Differenz.

Was bedeutet das für das Fahren mit diesen Rädern?
  Beim *Beschleunigen* ist für 29" eine *Mehrleistung* aufzubringen.
  Demgegenüber steht ein vielleicht geringerer Rollwiderstand im Gelände.
*Da der Rollwiderstand über die gesamte Fahrstrecke wirksam ist, der Effekt
  der "rotierenden Masse" dagegen nur bei Beschleunigungen, wird sich
  ersteres mehr auswirken.*
OK?


----------



## bastea82 (28. August 2016)

Und 29 soll ja besser über Hindernisse rollen. 

Ist ein quadratischer Zuwachs nicht eine spezielle Form von exponentiellem Zuwachs?


----------



## Nico Laus (28. August 2016)

Mein 26er wird demnächst geschlachtet. Einige Organe werden ins neue 27,5er transplantiert, andere stehen zum Verkauf. Ein bisschen schade ist es schon, aber das Leben geht weiter. Progression.


----------



## Demolition-Man (28. August 2016)

Es muss auch extreme regionale Unterschiede geben. Wo wohnen die 29" Hipster?
Ich habe hier (Ost-RP) von nie ein 29" MTB gesehen. 27.5" sind aus der Distanz schwerer zu erkennen, aber sicherlich auch nicht so häufig.

24"/26"MTB`s und 28" City/Trekking-Bikes dominieren.

Naja... aber wir hinken hier in der Gegend der Zeit generell hinterher. Aktuelles Beispiel: Die Hexenverbrennung wurde erst letzte Woche verboten...
Waldbrandgefahr!


----------



## Basti138 (28. August 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Und 29 soll ja besser über Hindernisse rollen.



Sehr gut, die rollen über die Alpen und sind einfach weg


----------



## xyzHero (28. August 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Und 29 soll ja besser über Hindernisse rollen.
> 
> Ist ein quadratischer Zuwachs nicht eine spezielle Form von exponentiellem Zuwachs?



Nein, der unterschied ist a^x zu x^a. 
Du kannst dir ja mal beide Funktionen plotten, dann siehst du das a^x viel schneller ansteigt.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## memphis35 (28. August 2016)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> Die Hexenverbrennung wurde erst letzte Woche verboten...


Dürfen Frauen schon wählen bei euch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (28. August 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warum wirst du persönlich?
> Exponentiell (sorry ) und quadratisch unterscheiden sich im 2% bereich praktisch nicht.  (...)


Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass auch mich diese ewige Schlamperei und Sprachpanscherei in der Bikebranche und im Internet (und infolgedessen am schlimmsten in Radforen im Internet, weil Schnittmenge  ) tierisch nervt.
Als jemand, der irgendwann mal zur Schule gegangen ist, kommt man sich regelrecht verar§t vor.

'Runterschalten' ... und dann meinen sie auf ein kleineres Ritzel schalten ... Das ist *Raufschalten*
'Tretlagerachse' ... das ist eine *Welle*, weil sie sich dreht und *Drehmomente* uebertraegt 

'horizontales Ausfallende' ... und dann meinen sie ein nach hinten offenes Bahngabelende
'Schraubkassette' ... was soll denn das bitte sein?? Es gibt Schraubkraenze oder Kassetten
xx-584 (dabei xx < 45) wird jetzt neuerdings als 27.5 x sonstwas bezeichnet statt korrekt 26 x 1 1/2
Zollgroessen eigentlich ganz allgemein ... 
Aber da kaempft man gegen Windmuehlen


----------



## vice-president (28. August 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass auch mich diese ewige Schlamperei und Sprachpanscherei in der Bikebranche und im Internet (und infolgedessen am schlimmsten in Radforen im Internet, weil Schnittmenge  ) tierisch nervt.
> Als jemand, der irgendwann mal zur Schule gegangen ist, kommt man sich regelrecht verar§t vor.
> 
> 'Runterschalten' ... und dann meinen sie auf ein kleineres Ritzel schalten ... Das ist *Raufschalten*
> ...


Du bist soooo klug!


----------



## memphis35 (28. August 2016)




----------



## nightwolf (28. August 2016)

Ich find ja den hier besser:

http://liebe.gefaelltmir.cc/Zeig-ei...Zeig-einem-dummen-Menschen-ein-id_164366.html


----------



## nightwolf (28. August 2016)

Fuer die die es als Bild brauchen 






Ja, also mir erschliesst sich das nicht, wieso es dermassen zu viel verlangt ist von manchen Leuten, mal eine Erkenntnis anzunehmen. 

Jetzt kommt vermutlich gleich: 'Ja der Ton macht die Musik' oder irgend so ein Quatsch.
Leise Ironie scheint diesen Leuten wohl nicht begreiflich zu machen zu sein  

Wie ich schon schrieb: Ein Kampf gegen Windmuehlen


----------



## Edged (28. August 2016)

Kannst nix machen. Der Bomber steht jetzt im Kiesbett. So oder so.


----------



## Demolition-Man (28. August 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Dürfen Frauen schon wählen bei euch ?


He wir sind ja nicht in der Schweiz! 

Wollte nur en flotten Spruch machen, aber kaum isses über 30°C...egal.

Die Frage bleibt: Warum gibt es hier so wenig 29" MTB`s obwohl das Gelände gerade zu perfekt für (laut Werbung) 29" HT`s sein müsste?!
Selbst unsere besseren Straßen sehen aus wie S0-S1 Trails.


----------



## vice-president (28. August 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass auch mich diese ewige Schlamperei und Sprachpanscherei in der Bikebranche und im Internet ...
> 
> 'horizontales Ausfallende' ... und dann meinen sie ein nach hinten offenes Bahngabelende
> ...









nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, also mir erschliesst sich das nicht, wieso es dermassen zu viel verlangt ist von manchen Leuten, mal eine Erkenntnis anzunehmen.
> ...



Sind nach hinten offene Ausfallenden denn nicht horizontal?


----------



## Edged (28. August 2016)

Zahnrädern eherresident schrieb:


> Sind nach hinten offene Ausfallenden denn nicht horizontal?


Bei Bahnrädern eher ja. Aber die haben schließlich 28". 

27,5" und 29", da hat's noch keine Regelung gegeben.
26" immer vertikal. Obwohl, mein 91er Stumpi hat diagonal ... 
Da kenn' sich noch einer aus. Da müssen präzise Definitionen her, sonst wird das hier nix mit der Klugerei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (28. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Bei Bahnrädern eher ja. Aber die haben schließlich 28".
> 
> 27,5" und 29", da hat's noch keine Regelung gegeben.
> 26" immer vertikal. Obwohl, mein 91er Stumpi hat diagonal ...
> Da kenn' sich noch einer aus. Da müssen präzise Definitionen her, sonst wird das hier nix mit der Klugerei ...


----------



## KleinundMein (28. August 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, die rollen über die Alpen und sind einfach weg



Die Alpen?


----------



## KleinundMein (28. August 2016)

Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage: Sind in der EU eigentlich noch Zollangaben erlaubt?

Oder gab es deswegen etwa den Brexit?


----------



## Edged (28. August 2016)

Genau! Und Geisterfahrer haben nun auch keine Ausrede mehr ...


----------



## Basti138 (28. August 2016)

KleinundMein schrieb:


> Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage: Sind in der EU eigentlich noch Zollangaben erlaubt?
> 
> Oder gab es deswegen etwa den Brexit?


Ja genau, die messen nämlich noch in Königlichen Ellen


----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. August 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (28. August 2016)

Verfügbarkeit von Neurädern in 29"?


----------



## dickerbert (28. August 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


>



Müsste es nicht heißen "niemandEN erziehen"?

Gez. Oberlehrer


----------



## Edged (28. August 2016)

Ja, noch 6-8 Jahre bis zum ersten eigenen SUV.


----------



## vice-president (28. August 2016)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, mir fällt in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf, daß 10-12 jährige Kinder fast ausschließlich auf 29ern unterwegs sind.
> Gibt es dafür einen besonderen Grund?


12 jährige von heute wollen halt nicht mehr mit Kinderräder fahren.


----------



## Basti138 (28. August 2016)

Jetzt fahren die Zirkusräder


----------



## Demolition-Man (28. August 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> 12 jährige von heute wollen halt nicht mehr mit Kinderräder fahren.


Aber das sieht mit Sattel gaaaanz unten "Ape-Hanger" Lenker bei 26" schon übel aus.
Die Kinder von heute sind größer als wird "damals", aber 29"? In S oder wie?

Ich bin übrigens mit 14 Jahren von 24" auf 26" gewechselt.


----------



## Basti138 (29. August 2016)

Was heißt damals, du bist immer noch klein 
Aber hey, die Größe hat Vorteile, in der Höhe hängen weniger Äste rum


----------



## vice-president (29. August 2016)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin übrigens mit 14 Jahren von 24" auf 26" gewechselt.



Frodo, bist du‘s?


----------



## Demolition-Man (29. August 2016)

Ihr seit nur neidisch auf meinen tiefen Schwerpunkt!


----------



## stevensed (8. September 2016)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, mir fällt in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf, daß 10-12 jährige Kinder fast ausschließlich auf 29ern unterwegs sind.
> Gibt es dafür einen besonderen Grund?


Ja, 26" stirbt langsam aus. Offensichtlich. Zwei Jahrzehnte Später wird dann eine Retrowelle gestartet, dann allerdings mit 25" weil kleiner dann besser ist. oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (8. September 2016)

> Ja, 26" stirbt langsam aus.


Bei mir nicht. Bei dir?


----------



## stevensed (8. September 2016)

Bis auf weiteres: Natürlich NICHT!

Bei täglicher Fütterung und Auslauf halten die Dinger.


----------



## Basti138 (8. September 2016)

Wie soll 26 Zoll dann aussterben?

Weil die Hersteller nichts mehr anderes bauen... na und, dann kauf ich halt kein neues mehr, mir doch egal.


----------



## 18hls86 (9. September 2016)

Wer hätte das vor 10 Jahren gedacht?
Ich spare, zur Zeit, auch ne Menge Kohle. Auch gut.
Gar keinen Bock auf so eine moderne Gurcke!


----------



## RetroRider (9. September 2016)

stevensed schrieb:


> Bis auf weiteres: Natürlich NICHT!
> 
> Bei täglicher Fütterung und Auslauf halten die Dinger.


Bei mir gehen die immer nach 30.000km kaputt. Aber wenigstens baut Surly noch einen 26"-Rahmen. Zwar ab 2017 nicht mehr mit Federgabelgeometrie, aber welches Weichei braucht schon Federgabel?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. September 2016)

Meine Rahmen halten (Stahl+Liteville)..Problem sind doch eher die Laufräder und Gabeln und vor allem irgendwann hochwertige Reifen..am Besten schon mal jetzt einen Vorrat anlegen.


----------



## nightwolf (9. September 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen die immer nach 30.000km kaputt. (...)


Ich hab drei 26er Rahmen aus den 90ern alle im Bereich 50-60 Mm. Sind alle noch nutzbar und zwei sind auch noch im Einsatz.
Nur bei dem Alu-Exemplar sind die kleinen Gewindeoesen (Gepaecktraeger usw.) zum Teil weggegammelt.


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> (...)..Problem sind doch eher die Laufräder und Gabeln und vor allem irgendwann hochwertige Reifen..am Besten schon mal jetzt einen Vorrat anlegen.


Das glaube ich nicht. Es gab z. B. *immer* Reifen in 26 x 1 1/2, auch als das ueber mehrere Jahrzehnte so gut wie tot war (~1980-2010?) und noch nicht 27.5" hiess.
Die Rede ist von 650B bzw. ETRTO 584mm 

Felgen sind inzwischen zum Glueck auch kein Verschleissteil mehr  Der Scheibenbremse sei Dank  _Ich hab dennoch schon ca. fuenf Stueck auf Vorrat_ 


dickerbert schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht heißen "niemandEN erziehen"? (...)


Das hab ich interessehalber sogar mal recherchiert - die endungslose Version ist ebenfalls zulaessig.
Das ist wohl aehnlich gelagert wie 'wegen' mit Dativ - zwar nicht offiziell falsch aber wer mal auf der Schule war macht es dennoch lieber mit Genitiv


----------



## noocelo (9. September 2016)

mal schau'n wie viele jahrzente sich der thread hier (noch) im kreis dreht.


----------



## null-2wo (9. September 2016)

in etwa bis 26" ausstirbt. 
oder wieder aufersteht. 
oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (9. September 2016)

null-2wo schrieb:


> in etwa bis 26" ausstirbt.
> oder wieder aufersteht.
> oder so.


Ja und das mehrmals  

Ist ja vermutlich der einzige derartige Thread im gesamten Internet


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. September 2016)

Untote leben länger!


----------



## Grossvater (9. September 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Untote leben länger!


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-26-zoll-aus.588245/page-165#post-13698316


----------



## RetroRider (10. September 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> [...]
> Felgen sind inzwischen zum Glueck auch kein Verschleissteil mehr  Der Scheibenbremse sei Dank  _Ich hab dennoch schon ca. fuenf Stueck auf Vorrat_
> [...]


Bei mir haben bisher 75% der Felgen wenn sie runtergebremst sind Risse entlang der Speichenlöcher. Demzufolge müssten Disc-gebremste Felgen sogar _weniger_ lange halten als Felgenbremsfelgen...


----------



## Basti138 (10. September 2016)

Die neue Frage lautet "Sterben Nicht-E-Bikes aus?"


----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bei mir haben bisher 75% der Felgen wenn sie runtergebremst sind Risse entlang der Speichenlöcher. (...)


Ja, sowas hatte ich auch schon mal, ist aber lange her. Gab es in den 90ern gern mit Mavic X517 usw.  
Mit Disc (bis dato) noch *kein* Felgenschaden. _Wir werden sehen ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (10. September 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Die neue Frage lautet "Sterben Nicht-E-Bikes aus?"


Gibt es 26" E-Mountainbikes?


----------



## Speedskater (10. September 2016)

ja. E-Fatties


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. September 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> .
> Das glaube ich nicht. Es gab z. B. *immer* Reifen in 26 x 1 1/2, auch als das ueber mehrere Jahrzehnte so gut wie tot war (~1980-2010?) und noch nicht 27.5" hiess.
> Die Rede ist von 650B bzw. ETRTO 584mm


Ich hoffe, Du hast recht...1980 gab es nur nicht soviele Radgrössen wie heute und das Thema Lagerhaltung spielt heute eine grössere Rolle bei den Händlern. Bin also gespannt, wie verfügbar in Zukunft alles sein wird.

Ansonsten... stimmt schon..bei näherer Recherche bekäme ich für 26 Zoll derzeit noch meine Reifen....und ZTR-Felgen gibts zum Glück auch auf der Resterampe. 

Für mein altes 650*A* Tria-bike ist aber leider jede Hilfe zu spät.....hat knapp 20 Jahre gedauert, bis danach kein Hahn mehr gekrähnt hat, obwohl diese Radgrösse durchaus auch Vorteile hatte.


----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2016)

@Sven_Kiel : Der Laden um die Ecke, klar, fuer den ist die Lagerhaltung ein Thema. 
Aber Du hast ja ueber das Internet Zugriff auf das Lager von jedem Laden weltweit, wenn man so will  

Fuer die Alltagsraeder brauche ich Schwalbe Marathon in 50-559 bzw. Marathon Mondial in 55-559. 
Das wird es sowieso weiter geben und irgendwas stolliges in 60-559 (26 x 2.4) fuers richtige MTB wird sich auch finden lassen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. September 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> @Sven_Kiel : Der Laden um die Ecke, klar, fuer den ist die Lagerhaltung ein Thema.
> Aber Du hast ja ueber das Internet Zugriff auf das Lager von jedem Laden weltweit, wenn man so will
> 
> Fuer die Alltagsraeder brauche ich Schwalbe Marathon in 50-559 bzw. Marathon Mondial in 55-559.
> Das wird es sowieso weiter geben und irgendwas stolliges in 60-559 (26 x 2.4) fuers richtige MTB wird sich auch finden lassen.


Soweit die Theorie ;-) ...ich hab neulich "vorrätige" 10fach STIs (die Wäscheleinen-Version) fürs Rennrad bestellt (auch mittlerweile oldschool), die dann doch nach nun 15 Tagen immer noch nicht lieferbar sind. Das internet lügt da doch gerne mal. Beim Händler um die Ecke muss ich allerdings garnicht erst nachfragen: entweder nur eine Marke (Conti oder Schwalbe, wenn Reifen) oder nicht vorrätig oder völlig überteuert.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. September 2016)

In diesen ominösen Supermarkt-Fahrradabteilungen (Rewe, Real, Bauhaus etc.) mit Fahrradzubehör von Prophete gibt es unverändert meist zwei Reifengrößen:
26 Zoll und 28 Zoll  .

Also keine Panik  .


----------



## nightwolf (10. September 2016)

Dank meines Monstercrossers bekomme ich sowieso erst dann ein Problem, wenn auch noch 29" ausstirbt


----------



## siq (14. September 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Für mein altes 650*A* Tria-bike ist aber leider jede Hilfe zu spät.....hat knapp 20 Jahre gedauert, bis danach kein Hahn mehr gekrähnt hat, obwohl diese Radgrösse durchaus auch Vorteile hatte.


Bist Du sicher, dass es nicht 650*C *ist, also 571mm ? Weil damit kriegst auch den aktuellsten Conti GP4000S II in 23-571. ->   https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Grand-Prix-4000-S-II-Faltreifen-p36696/
Sogar noch 571er Felgen gibt es  https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=146780;menu=1000,4,301;pgc[16742]=16743

Das 571er Zeug kriegt man ja sogar noch regulär, nur so wegen " 26" stirbt aus "; " 26" wird ausgestorben" trifft es wohl eher. Aber das war ja eh von Anfang an klar, dass niemand die Logistikmehrkosten tragen wollte, zumal 584 und 559 praktisch gleich aussehen und gleich fahren auch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. September 2016)

http://www.elektrofahrrad-shop.com/Laufradgroessen-Wahnsinn-in-der-Fahrradbranche:_:17.html


----------



## Nico Laus (17. September 2016)

Mimimi 

Ich fahre einfach das, was mir Spaß macht. 26, 27.5, 29... ganz ohne schlechtem Gewissen. Funktioniert alles hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (17. September 2016)

> *stirbt 26 Zoll aus?*



Der Thread ist von 2012 und meinen 26" Laufrädern geht es nach wie vor gut


----------



## zarea (17. September 2016)

In mein '96er MTB geht gar kein 29" Laufrad rein.


----------



## RetroRider (17. September 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Mimimi
> 
> Ich fahre einfach das, was mir Spaß macht. 26, 27.5, 29... ganz ohne schlechtem Gewissen. Funktioniert alles hervorragend.


Wenn ein Rahmen das Zeitliche segnet und der neue Rahmen plötzlich nicht mehr mit meinem Ersatzteilelager kompatibel ist, dann ist das dummerweise Etwas, was mir _keinen_ Spaß macht.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (17. September 2016)

Resist !

Wir habben zuviel hingenommen und bezahlten schweißnähte mit blut gepflastert


----------



## Mario8 (30. September 2016)

Und es gibt doch eine Zukunft:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-leichtes-26-zoll-bike-fuer-8-jaehriges-maedchen.820382/


----------



## Matte (30. September 2016)

Mir wurde letzte Woche mein 26 Zoll Enduro aus dem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen. 

Es scheint also noch immer eine gewisse Nachfrage zu geben.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (2. Oktober 2016)

Keep 26 zoll alive.
Resist !!!


----------



## nightwolf (2. Oktober 2016)

Matte schrieb:


> Mir wurde letzte Woche mein 26 Zoll Enduro aus dem verschlossenen Keller gestohlen.
> 
> Es scheint also noch immer eine gewisse Nachfrage zu geben.


Noe das waren irgendwelche besoffenen Polen  

Die werden erstmal wenn sie merken dass das unverkaeuflicher Schrott ist


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Noe das waren irgendwelche besoffenen Polen
> 
> Die werden erstmal wenn sie merken dass das unverkaeuflicher Schrott ist


Oh, das ist aber diskriminierend!
Die wüssten doch auch besoffen noch präzis, was gut geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. Oktober 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oh, das ist aber diskriminierend! (...)


Nein ist die Wahrheit !!!!1!1111!!!
26" ist unfahrbar. Kannst Du ueberall nachlesen !!!!1!!111


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Nein ist die Wahrheit !!!!1!1111!!!
> 26" ist unfahrbar. Kannst Du ueberall nachlesen !!!!1!!111


Puhh, dann habe ich gerade den ritt über den bodensee überlebt?!


----------



## nightwolf (2. Oktober 2016)

Ganz genau


----------



## Franky 76 (4. Oktober 2016)

29" schaut einfach nur furchtbar aus, am besten noch in einem dünnen Stahlrohrrahmen in Größe S.. Als ob das Bike magersüchtig wäre..


----------



## Zask06 (4. Oktober 2016)

WTB und Schwalbe haben auf der Eurobike neue Reifenmodelle in 26 Zoll vorgestellt. Das sagt eigentlich alles.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Oktober 2016)

Franky 76 schrieb:


> 29" schaut einfach nur furchtbar aus, am besten noch in einem dünnen Stahlrohrrahmen in Größe S.. Als ob das Bike magersüchtig wäre..


Bei Personen um die 170 cm sieht es etwas seltsam aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky 76 (4. Oktober 2016)

Das ist nur son Trend wie das Internet, bald redet niemand mehr darüber..


----------



## Bench (4. Oktober 2016)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Bei Personen um die 170 cm sieht es etwas seltsam aus.


Mir egal, ich fahrs trotzdem gern. Es fährt auch kein Spiegel neben mir her 
Aber ich fahr auch mein 26" noch gern. 
Mittlerweile auch mein 28" ganz gern


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Oktober 2016)

Konnte mich nie mit BMX anfreunden, sah immer so seltsam aus..


----------



## haekel72 (4. Oktober 2016)

Man sollte den Thread Name ändern: Stirbt Mountain Bike per Pedal aus?????
War am WE Bergwandern, 30 MTB´s kamen vorbei - 28 E- Bikes, da geht mir echt die Hutschnur hoch aber das wird die Zukunft - auch meine????


----------



## vice-president (4. Oktober 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> WTB und Schwalbe haben auf der Eurobike neue Reifenmodelle in 26 Zoll vorgestellt. Das sagt eigentlich alles.


Schwalbe hat für den Smart Sam ein neues Profil und den alten Nobby Nic gib es unter dem Namen Tough Tom nur als Drahtreifen in 26x2.25. Als 27.5 aber in zwei Breiten. Was sagt uns das?


----------



## noocelo (4. Oktober 2016)

... dass 29" ausgestorben ist.


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Oktober 2016)

Ne, lebt. Habe eben nachgeschaut.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Oktober 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Man sollte den Thread Name ändern: Stirbt Mountain Bike per Pedal aus?????
> War am WE Bergwandern, 30 MTB´s kamen vorbei - 28 E- Bikes, da geht mir echt die Hutschnur hoch aber das wird die Zukunft - auch meine????


Oh schlimm! Wer heute hut trägt, der fährt auch noch rücktritt, gesundheitslenker und stempelbremse. Da erwarte ich ja keine radikal technikaffine fortschrittsgläubigkeit. Aber es reicht, wenn du dir ein e-bike kaufst, damit du deinen haushügel nochmal hoch kommst. Wer alt genug wird und das biken liebt, wird von dieser fragestellung nicht verschont, egal welche kriegsgesänge er jetzt gerade anstimmt.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (4. Oktober 2016)

In dem Maße, in welchem die Akkus billiger, leichter und leistungsfähiger werden dürften die eBikes zunehmen.
Gang der Technik, Lauf der Welt und nicht zu ändern.
Wobei der Gesetzgeber ob der Leistungsfähigkeit der eBikes und Pedelecs vielleicht irgendwann über eine generelle Helm- und Versicherungspflicht derselben nachdenkt.

Grundsätzlich ist auch meine Beobachtung die, dass man unter den nicht-sportlich ambitionierten Radfahrern kaum noch welche ohne Motor sieht.
Ich will mich aber nicht darüber aufregen, da ich sonst den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes mehr täte  .

Bleibt die Frage: was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun  ?


----------



## Zask06 (4. Oktober 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Schwalbe hat für den Smart Sam ein neues Profil und den alten Nobby Nic gib es unter dem Namen Tough Tom nur als Drahtreifen in 26x2.25. Als 27.5 aber in zwei Breiten. Was sagt uns das?


Das sagt uns, dass wir langsam, nicht zu schnell, an einen neuen, ultimativen Standard, der alles bisher da gewesene in den Schatten stellt,  herangeführt werden. *26 Zoll*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (4. Oktober 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage: was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun  ?


Kurz gesagt: Nüscht!


----------



## haekel72 (4. Oktober 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oh schlimm! Wer heute hut trägt, der fährt auch noch rücktritt, gesundheitslenker und stempelbremse. Da erwarte ich ja keine radiakal technikaffine fortschrittsgläubigkeit. Aber es reicht, wenn du dir ein e-bike kaufst, damit du deinen haushügel nochmal hoch kommst. Wer alt genug wird und das biken liebt, wird von dieser fragestellung nicht verschont, egal welche kriegsgesänge er jetzt gerade anstimmt.


Meine Haushügel würden dir sehr Weh Tun denke ich aber ebike wird wohl kommen in paar Jahren    

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## noocelo (4. Oktober 2016)

die sind schon da.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Oktober 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> (...) Wobei der Gesetzgeber ob der Leistungsfähigkeit der eBikes und Pedelecs vielleicht irgendwann über eine generelle Helm- und Versicherungspflicht derselben nachdenkt.


Ja, und/oder der Einstufung dieser Dinger als *Kraftfahrzeuge* und in dem Zusammenhange Verbot der Nutzung von Radwegen, fuer KFZ gesperrten Feld- und Waldwegen usw. 
Es faengt naemlich langsam an, dass man als reiner Muskelkraftfahrer schon auf die Seite gescheucht wird von elektrounterstuetzten (die bergauf natuerlich schneller fahren koennen) und dann beginnt es mich irgendwann anzukotzen. 
Dann kann ich gleich auf der Hauptstrasse Rennrad fahren wenn ich mich mit ruecksichtslosen Motorisierten rumaergern muss. 


Abragroll schrieb:


> (...) Bleibt die Frage: was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun  ?


Da gibts halt dann noch einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz: _Sterben reine Muskelkraftbikes aus??_


----------



## vice-president (5. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, und/oder der Einstufung dieser Dinger als *Kraftfahrzeuge* und in dem Zusammenhange Verbot der Nutzung von Radwegen, fuer KFZ gesperrten Feld- und Waldwegen usw.
> ...


Dann musst du dein Bike aber auch gemäß der StVZO mit Licht Reflektoren und Klingel ausrüsten.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Oktober 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Dann musst du dein Bike aber auch gemäß der StVZO mit Licht Reflektoren und Klingel ausrüsten.


Solang ich ein 26er fahre ist es sowieso illegal, da helfen diese Feigenblaetter auch nix mehr


----------



## vice-president (5. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Solang ich ein 26er fahre ist es sowieso illegal, da helfen diese Feigenblaetter auch nix mehr


26er? Kein Wunder das du ständig überholt wirst.


----------



## 18hls86 (5. Oktober 2016)

Komisch, ich fühle mich auf dem 26'er immer noch am wohlsten.
Lese, aber auch wenig Bikebravo!
Lieber in einer heilen Welt leben, als noch als 29'er zu Enden.


----------



## Speedskater (6. Oktober 2016)

Heute Morgen am Fahrradständer, ist das die neue Laufradgröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (6. Oktober 2016)

k. a. weil kein fahrrad.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute Morgen am Fahrradständer, ist das die neue Laufradgröße? (...)


Nix neues!!  Das gab es schon vor vierzig Jahren  
http://st-pedali.blogspot.de/2015/03/aus-dem-fuhrpark-xii-kettler-city.html


> Dieses Rad war seiner Zeit voraus.


Dann setzt es sich vll jetzt durch  Als naechstes  Wenn 29er wieder out sind


----------



## memphis35 (6. Oktober 2016)

Aber ganz sicher , alles war schon einmal . Z.B. das " neue " 650b Format





Von diesem Rad ca ( 60 Jahre alt )


----------



## Grossvater (6. Oktober 2016)

Man stelle sich mal vor, dieses "alte" 650B wäre damals nicht ausgestorben, sondern hätte sich nach Erfindung des MTB als dessen ultimativer Standard etabliert.
Dann wären die 29er aufgetaucht. Zuerst viel igitttt und buäääh, dazu die Verwirrung mit der 28er Felge und überhaupt, wer braucht sowas???
Dennoch, der Rauch verzieht sich, die Szene gewöhnt sich dran, sortiert sich und eigentlich wären alle zufrieden.
Ja, wären, wenn nicht diese böse geldgeile Industrie die traute Laufradgrössenzweisamkeit durch einen perfiden Marketingschachzug jäh zerstörte.
Man faselt was von Handling, Steifigkeit, Gewicht usw. plus deutlichere Abgrenzung zum 29er, erklärt 26" zur einzig sinnvollen Alternative zum 29er und lässt 650B, was allen seit Jahrzehnten lieb und teuer geworden ist, ganz langsam ausbluten.
Wie wohl der Thread "stirbt 650B aus" aussehen würde?


----------



## nightwolf (7. Oktober 2016)

Die wenigsten wissen das, leider: ETRTO 584mm aka 650B ist / war ueber Jahrzehnte der Standard bei franzoesischen Alltagsraedern (siehe die Bilder von @memphis35 ) und es hiess in Zoll 'umgerechnet' *26 x 1 1/2*. 
27.5" wird daraus naemlich nur mit dicken Reifen - ganz genau so, wie aus 622mm nur dann 29" wird, wenn man dicke Reifen aufzieht. 
Bei 584mm ist es im Prinzip ganz analog zu 622mm.

584mm -> normal = 26 x 1 1/2, breit = 27.5"
622mm -> normal = 28" (28 x 1 5/8 um genau zu sein, es gibt ja auch 28 x 1 1/2 = 635mm), breit =29"
Nur dass es bei den 584ern keiner kapiert. Da heisst jetzt auf einmal alles 27.5".
Siehe z. B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alternative-zum-kojak-27-5-in-der-stadt.815625/
Und wenn man dann den Leuten erklaert, wo Ihr Fehler liegt, dann fuehlt sich ganz sicher wieder irgendwer beleidigt


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich im IBC von Leuten mit Laufrad- (bestimmt nicht nur die) Komplexen lesen mag, schau ich immer als erstes hier rein. 
Weiter gehts, seid lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (7. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die wenigsten wissen das, leider: ETRTO 584mm aka 650B ist / war ueber Jahrzehnte der Standard bei franzoesischen Alltagsraedern (siehe die Bilder von @memphis35 ) und es hiess in Zoll 'umgerechnet' *26 x 1 1/2*.
> 27.5" wird daraus naemlich nur mit dicken Reifen - ganz genau so, wie aus 622mm nur dann 29" wird, wenn man dicke Reifen aufzieht.
> Bei 584mm ist es im Prinzip ganz analog zu 622mm.
> 
> ...



Die Bezeichnung 27,5 hilft doch die beiden Größen 559 und 584 besser zu unterscheiden.
Ob sie korrekt in mm umrechenbar ist, ist irrelevant.


----------



## RetroRider (7. Oktober 2016)

Dann muss man aber von der gleichen Reifenbreite ausgehen. Und dann ergibt sich entweder 26.5" und 27.5" oder 26" und 27".


----------



## Bench (7. Oktober 2016)

ugs. ist es eben so:
559 = 26"
584 = 27,5" (oder 650b)
622 = 29" (MTB) oder 28" (RR u. Trekking)

Man hätte ja als Laufradgröße einfach den Felgendurchmesser angeben können, wie beim Auto halt auch. Aber da man das nicht getan hat, isses nun halt so wie oben.

Bei Häusern sagt man auch, EG, 1.OG, 2.OG, obwohl das bei sehr vielen nicht stimmt, da der Keller auf Straßenniveau liegt, und das EG damit eig. das 1.OG ist.
Oder beim PC sagt auch jeder, 1TB Platte, obwohl das nicht stimmt, es sind 1.000.000.000.000 Bytes


----------



## 18hls86 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ist ja hier ein Forum und nicht die Marketingabteilung der Fahrradindustrie.
Gerade, weil ich Optionen liebe! Habe ich, kein Problem mit der Vielfalt der Laufradgrößen.
Manche anscheinend schon.
Es wird immer Leute geben, die 26 Zoll fahren!
Gut so .


----------



## tombrider (8. Oktober 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Dann muss man aber von der gleichen Reifenbreite ausgehen. Und dann ergibt sich entweder 26.5" und 27.5" oder 26" und 27".



Jetzt wissen wir endlich den wahren Grund, warum 26 Zoll aussterben muß: Weil die Bezeichnung falsch ist! Nee, Scherz beiseite. Ich hoffe, es hat jetzt endlich jeder begriffen, daß es sich bei 26x1,5 und 26x1 1/2 und 26x1 3/8 um drei verschiedene Felgengrößen handelt! So wie 28x2,35 selbstverständlich das gleiche ist wie 29x2,35, aber 28x1,5 eine andere Felgengröße hat als 28x1 1/2. So schwierig ist das doch nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## discordius (8. Oktober 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Oder beim PC sagt auch jeder, 1TB Platte, obwohl das nicht stimmt, es sind 1.000.000.000.000 Bytes



Ist doch korrekt. TB != TiB
Oder sind SI-Prefixe auch neumodischer Kram?


----------



## Bench (8. Oktober 2016)

discordius schrieb:


> Ist doch korrekt. TB != TiB
> Oder sind SI-Prefixe auch neumodischer Kram?


Korrekt ist, dass 1TiB = 1.000.000.000.000 Bytes.
Aber niemand sagt oder schreibt TiB, sondern TB, und das ist eben falsch. Es steht sogar auf den HDDs drauf.
Genau wie niemand ETRTO 559 oder "mein Rad hat 26,498"" sagt, sondern eben 26", was ja auch auf den Reifen so draufsteht.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Oktober 2016)

Die ganzen Zoll Bezeichnungen sind Bullshit und nur Marketing Müll.
Das einzige was zählt ist der Durchmesser der Felge 559, 584, 622 mm, die Maulweite der Felge und die Reifenbreite und der sich daraus ergebende Aussendurchmesser. Wenn ihr euch natürlich von den Marketing-Fuzzies verarschen lasst, dann viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Bench (8. Oktober 2016)

Dann frag mal einen Biker in der freien Wildbahn, ob er schon 584er Felgen, oder noch 559er Felgen hat... oder gar 622er.
Dann wird er dich blöd anschauen, und sagen "isch hab 27 einhalb Zoll, alda" 

Darum schrub ich oben, "ugs." was eine Abk. für "umgangsprachlich" ist.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Oktober 2016)

Da siehste mal wie doof das Volk is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (8. Oktober 2016)

Bench schrieb:


> Korrekt ist, dass 1TiB = 1.000.000.000.000 Bytes.



Nö. Tera ist der SI-Prefix für 10^12. Also ist 1 Terabyte (TB) = 1.000.000.000.000 Bytes.
Zur Basis 2 heißt es dann Tebibyte (TiB), also 2^40 Bytes. Das wären dann die von dir wohl erwarteten 1.099.511.627.776 Bytes. 
Der Wikipedia-Artikel erscheint mir dazu auch korrekt.
Ist hier zwar sowas von völlig off-topic, aber als 29er Fahrer bin ich das in diesem Thread ja sowieso.


----------



## Bench (8. Oktober 2016)

Oh, sorry. Dann stehts in Win falsch.
Da steht: Datenträger gesamt: 3.000.000.xxx.xxx Bytes (2,72TB)

Dann ist wiedermal Win doof, und nicht das Volk 
Aber ob Linux wohl TiB schreibt?


----------



## CedricMTB (9. Oktober 2016)

Das ist doch alles nur geschäft.... Immer was neues raus bringen... Elektrische Bremsen... wer braucht sowas, hauptsache Geld machen!


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2016)

Oder Federgabeln...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. Oktober 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Oder Federgabeln...



Irgendwann hat sogar jemand mal das Rad erfunden und auf den Markt gebracht  .

Dabei gab es an den bis dahin bewährten Kufen rein gar nichts auszusetzen  .


----------



## vice-president (10. Oktober 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Irgendwann hat sogar jemand mal das Rad erfunden und auf den Markt gebracht  .
> 
> Dabei gab es an den bis dahin bewährten Kufen rein gar nichts auszusetzen  .


Das ist doch alles nur geschäft.... Immer was neues raus bringen... Kufen?... wer braucht sowas, hauptsache Geld machen!


----------



## Demolition-Man (11. Oktober 2016)

Bloß nichts gegen unsere esoterisches Zeitalter, wo jeder meint, die kleinsten Veränderungen bis aufs Blut angreifen bzw. verteidigen zu müssen!
Eh *alles* unfahrbar!


----------



## fone (11. Oktober 2016)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> Bloß nichts gegen unsere esoterisches Zeitalter, wo jeder meint, die kleinsten Veränderungen bis aufs Blut angreifen bzw. verteidigen zu müssen!
> Eh *alles* unfahrbar!


Gleichzeitig zumindest, ja.


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2016)

Rampage 2016:

Das komplette Podium (Semenuk, Bizet und Storch), sowie noch andere fahrer auf 26 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (15. Oktober 2016)

Deswegen brauchst du das auch?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Oktober 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Rampage 2016:
> 
> Das komplette Podium (Semenuk, Bizet und Storch), sowie noch andere fahrer auf 26 Zoll


Toll!
Darf ich jetzt auf normalen trails weiterhin 26" fahren?


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Oktober 2016)

Erlaubnis erteilt.


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchst du das auch?



??

Hab eh noch nie was grösseres gehabt 

Freut mich einfach


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Oktober 2016)

Achso, dachte dieses 26" sei schon wieder ein neuer Trend, gegen den man wettern könnte. Sorry.


----------



## vice-president (16. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Achso, dachte dieses 26" sei schon wieder ein neuer Trend, gegen den man wettern könnte. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## murmel04 (16. Oktober 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


>



Sowas darf gerne aussterben
Sowas von hässlich


----------



## Nico Laus (16. Oktober 2016)

Schön agiles Ratt.  Was habt ihr denn?


----------



## Muckal (16. Oktober 2016)

War Grad mit 26 Zoll unterwegs. War ein schöner Spaziergang, logisch, da unfahrbar.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schön agiles Ratt.  Was habt ihr denn?


Genau. Rahmen immer 2 Nummern zu klein wählen, sonst ist das Bike nicht "wendig" genug. Wurde jahrelang so gepredigt. 
Da es auch schöne 26er gibt, ist ein Bild von einem häßlichen 26er kein gutes Argument. Aber ist ja auch kein besonders guter Thread...


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Oktober 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


>



Ist genauso häßlich wie fast jedes 29'er!
Ergo, häßliche Räder gabs schon vorher, aber nur nicht so viele und auch nicht aus Plastik.
Ist zum Kotzen, die schönen Zeiten sind vorbei!! 
Wenn das Fortschritt sein soll, dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## Zask06 (17. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Achso, dachte dieses 26" sei schon wieder ein neuer Trend, gegen den man wettern könnte. Sorry.



Und wenn, wärst du hier eh völlig fehl am Platze damit


----------



## Grossvater (17. Oktober 2016)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Ist zum Kotzen, die schönen Zeiten sind vorbei!!


Der allererste Satz der menschlichen Spezies überhaupt.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (17. Oktober 2016)

.​


----------



## RetroRider (17. Oktober 2016)

Ja, stimmt. Ein Y-Rahmen muss kein Baumarktschrott sein. Je nach Kaufdatum kann das auch mal der modernste Sch**** gewesen sein. Ich wette, die Gabel im Raven hat mindestens Fukushima-Coating.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Oktober 2016)

Mag ja sein das die Dinger mal richtig Geld gekostet haben.

Meines ist/war es nicht  (vielleicht hätte ich deswegen 20 Jahre kein Bike)

Nur das andere Bild ist ja wirklich mehr als hässlich .
Damit würden nicht mal unsere Neubürger rumfahren fürchte ich.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. Oktober 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, für so ein Schmuckstück haben hippe Biker fast 6.000 DM bezahlt.



Schlimm. Ganz schlimm  .


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Oktober 2016)

Fehlen nur noch große Laufräder, dann wäre es ein perfektes, modernes Bike.
Oh verdammt und noch viel schwarzes Plastik, statt Metall!


----------



## Edged (17. Oktober 2016)

Ach ja, die Laufräder waren nur der Startschuß für ein neues Bikezeitalter. 

Z.Zt. sind MTPs absolut hip. Die haben gezwungenermassen längere Hinterbauten und sind sogar ohne hintere Federung absolut laufruhig.
Wo führt das noch hin? Ich wünsche mir meinen ungefederten 91er Stumpi zurück. Selbstredend in 26". Damals waren Bikes und Biker noch aus Stahl! ...


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Oktober 2016)

Heute darf man ja keine Ansprüche und Fragen mehr stellen.
Man soll halt konsumieren und danach soll man die Servicehotline oder Abteilung nerven und beschäftigen.
Für eine hinreichende Funktion ist heute der Endverbraucher zuständig. Das nennt man dann zeitgemäß "Outsourcing."
Ne, daß brauch ich persönlich zur Zeit nicht.
Ist mir zu stressig.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (17. Oktober 2016)

.​


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Oktober 2016)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Heute darf man ja keine Ansprüche und Fragen mehr stellen.
> Man soll halt konsumieren und danach soll man die Servicehotline oder Abteilung nerven und beschäftigen.
> Für eine hinreichende Funktion ist heute der Endverbraucher zuständig. Das nennt man dann zeitgemäß "Outsourcing."
> Ne, daß brauch ich persönlich zur Zeit nicht.
> Ist mir zu stressig.


Einfach mal MTBiken gehen. Dann verfliegt die depressive Stimmung.


----------



## Basti138 (18. Oktober 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Diese Y-Cannondales empfand ich schon bei der Neuvorstellung als Entgleisung. Die Bike-Magazine fanden es grenzgeil.


Eben, da kannste noch 100 Jahre warten und die sind immer noch hässlich


----------



## vice-president (18. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. Oktober 2016)

.​


----------



## noocelo (18. Oktober 2016)

... aus welchem jahr ist das votec?


----------



## Basti138 (18. Oktober 2016)

Tippe auf 2000.
Die Bremse gabs ab 2000, mit dem rechteckigem Geber.
2001 war glaub ich der ovale Geber.
Der Dämpfer ist auch so um 2000 oder 2001.


----------



## Edged (18. Oktober 2016)

Jo, kommt hin.
Doppelbrücke war auch Ende der 90er der Hype schlechthin.

BTW: Wenn das Bike so gefahren wurde, war es dem User deutlich zu groß.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2016)

Die GS irgendwas - Gabeln fand ich damals auch super. Da stand man sabbernd vor einem Votec, war vor den vielen Insolvenzen.
Das Cannondale oben würde mit anderer Laufradgröße auch nicht besser aussehen. Zeigt nur, dass auch früher schon hässliche Räder gebaut wurden, sagt aber nicht, dass 26" das Problem war. Bei dem hier kommt noch dazu, dass ein Geländerad mit eher martialischer Optik skrupellos auf "Ich-hab-Rücken"-Stadtgurke getrimmt wurde.


----------



## Zask06 (20. Oktober 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die GS irgendwas - Gabeln


GS4 (Classic) z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß. Ich wollte es nur nicht auf ein einziges Modell begrenzen.


----------



## Zask06 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ahso ok 
sorry


----------



## nightwolf (23. Oktober 2016)

Heute mittag wieder mal die Naturgesetze ignoriert und mit dem unfahrbaren 26er im Wald gewesen


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Oktober 2016)

Ja gut...auf eine Waldautobahn hätte ich mich mit einem 26er auch noch getraut.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Oktober 2016)

Fätbikes haben doch 26" Felgen, warum sind Fätbikes fahrbar?
Und warum können Kinder mit 16" und 20" Bikes fahren?


----------



## vice-president (23. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Fätbikes haben doch 26" Felgen, warum sind Fätbikes fahrbar?
> Und warum können Kinder mit 16" und 20" Bikes fahren?


Fatbikes - das neue must-have für Möchtegern-Individualisten die aber bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit betonten, wie egal ihnen neue "Trends" sind.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Oktober 2016)

Die veganer unter den bikern...


----------



## Triturbo (23. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Fätbikes haben doch 26" Felgen, warum sind Fätbikes fahrbar?
> Und warum können Kinder mit 16" und 20" Bikes fahren?



Weil 26x4.8 genau so hoch ist wie 27,5  und für den (hoffentlich) kommenden Schnee könnte ich mir so einen Panzer schon gefallen lassen. Würde auch gut zu meinen anderen zehn 26er passen.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Oktober 2016)

Heute auch mit 26" unterwegs in etwas ruppigerem Gelände. Kommentar von 2 älteren Wanderern: "Wieder so ein Lebensmüder!" Schätze, die lesen hier auch mit und wissen, daß man mit sowas eigentlich gaaaaa nich fahren kann.
Aber für mich in meinem Alter, wo man doch etwas risikoscheuer wird, spielt die geringere Fallhöhe im Vergleich zum 29"er schon ne wichtige Rolle. Ich fahr deswegen inzwischen auch mit deutlich weniger Bar im Reifen als früher.


----------



## memphis35 (24. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und warum können Kinder mit 16" und 20" Bikes fahren?


Ganz einfach weil sie nicht wissen das sie unmögliches schaffen  . Ist wie mit den Hummeln die nicht fliegen können . 
War auch unter Lebensgefahr mit dem Kleinrädrigen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (24. Oktober 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> (...) Ist wie mit den Hummeln die nicht fliegen können (...)


Da steckt uebrigens ein Rechenfehler dahinter. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummel-Paradoxon 

Jeder kennt die falsche Berechnung, aber keiner weiss, dass sie falsch ist  
Mal sehen, wann sie diesen bei 26 vs 27.5 auch finden


----------



## Destroy104 (24. Oktober 2016)

bin ich jetzt eigentlich lebensmüde wenn ich mit nem 24 zoll dh durch die welt rolle


----------



## Zask06 (24. Oktober 2016)

Sehr geil. Ziemlich ähnlich bin in ich mein Ufo ST damals auch gefahren. 24er Laufräder, ne Fox 40 (damals noch die graue) und Hope M4 Bremsen in Schwarz Gold. Bike war matt schwarz.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt eigentlich lebensmüde wenn ich mit nem 24 zoll dh durch die welt rolle



Geile Kiste! Was ist das für ein Ding?


----------



## Zask06 (24. Oktober 2016)

Nicolai Ufo ST


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## memphis35 (24. Oktober 2016)

Lauter suicide gefährdete Biker hier .


----------



## Destroy104 (24. Oktober 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Ziemlich ähnlich bin in ich mein Ufo ST damals auch gefahren. 24er Laufräder, ne Fox 40 (damals noch die graue) und Hope M4 Bremsen in Schwarz Gold. Bike war matt schwarz.



klingt gänging, ich finde für ihr alter rockt die karre optisch wie vom rein fahrerischen verhalten auch noch ganz gut. also rein vom rahmen her. #
die m4 hatte ich auch, ein gigantischer stopper und der beginn einer hopemanie was meine bremsen angeht. jetzt ist es die techt 3 v4, a träümsche sag ich dir.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Oktober 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Lauter suicide gefährdete Biker hier .


War letztens mit dem 29er unterwegs und musste am Ende des Trails die ganzen 26er aus den Reifen pulen, die auf dem Trail rumgeschlichen sind. Total nervig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> War letztens mit dem 29er unterwegs und musste am Ende des Trails die ganzen 26er aus den Reifen pulen, die auf dem Trail rumgeschlichen sind. Total nervig!




26" -> Mountainbike
29" -> Trekkingbike


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (25. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> War letztens mit dem 26er unterwegs und musste am Ende des Trails die ganzen 29er aus den Reifen pulen, die auf dem Trail rumgeschlichen sind. Total nervig!


----------



## noocelo (25. Oktober 2016)

warte ja immer noch bis ich den ersten coolen 29er mtb'r treffe; zieht sich.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> warte ja immer noch bis ich den ersten coolen mtb'er treffe; zieht sich.



So  .


----------



## noocelo (25. Oktober 2016)

grollsn!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> grollsn!



 juhuuu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> War letztens mit dem 29er unterwegs und musste am Ende des Trails die ganzen 26er aus den Reifen pulen, die auf dem Trail rumgeschlichen sind. Total nervig!


Vielleicht mal Pacestar am VR probieren statt Maxxgrip, dann prallt mehr ab statt ein.


----------



## --- (25. Oktober 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> So  .



Du wohnst im Flachland, oder? Jedefalls sehen deine Fotos recht flach aus. Das ist natürlich blöd 

Ich glaube du kannst froh sein wenn du überhaupt mal einen MTBler triffst


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Oktober 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Lauter suicide gefährdete Biker hier .


Du meinst entspannte überlebenskünstler.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. Oktober 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Du wohnst im Flachland, oder? Jedefalls sehen deine Fotos recht flach aus. Das ist natürlich blöd
> 
> Ich glaube du kannst froh sein wenn du überhaupt mal einen MTBler triffst



Wenn du das sagst, wird es wohl so sein  .


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> War letztens mit dem 29er unterwegs und musste am Ende des Trails die ganzen 26er aus den Reifen pulen, die auf dem Trail rumgeschlichen sind. Total nervig!



Solltest du mal mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen dann wirst du das 29er mit Nachdruck in die Tonne treten glaub mir...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (25. Oktober 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Solltest du mal mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen dann wirst du das 29er mit Nachdruck in die Tonne treten glaub mir...


Dann könnte das 29er aber schmutzig werden


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2016)

Und?
Endlich tot?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Oktober 2016)

Diese Frage könnte man sich doch ganz einfach sparen indem man seinen Kopf aus dem Arsch zieht...


----------



## Deleted 344631 (26. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt hast du es geschafft, jetzt müssen wir @Delgado den gesamten WP zu Diensten sein


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> War letztens mit dem 29er unterwegs und musste am Ende des Trails die ganzen 26er aus den Reifen pulen, die auf dem Trail rumgeschlichen sind. Total nervig!


Du hast dich im Thread geiirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Dann könnte das 29er aber schmutzig werden


Hässlicher würde es damit aber auch nicht werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Oktober 2016)

.ein 26 Zoll, kein Interesse.


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2016)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du es geschafft, jetzt müssen wir @Delgado den gesamten WP zu Diensten sein


Dieser Bebrillte nicht , zu dreckig!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2016)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und?
> Endlich tot?


Vollkommen, wenn Du mich fragst.
Gebrauchtteile bringen gar nix mehr, falls sich überhaupt jemand dafür interessiert.
Und Neues gibt es kaum noch. Ich hau den Scheiss jetzt raus und bin durch mit 26"


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Vollkommen, wenn Du mich fragst.
> Gebrauchtteile bringen gar nix mehr, falls sich überhaupt jemand dafür interessiert.
> Und Neues gibt es kaum noch. Ich hau den Scheiss jetzt raus und bin durch mit 26"


Bei Rose gibts noch 7fach Cassetten!!!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2016)

Das Ende ist wichtig; in allen Dingen. Sagt Konfuzius.


----------



## Destroy104 (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Vollkommen, wenn Du mich fragst.
> Gebrauchtteile bringen gar nix mehr, falls sich überhaupt jemand dafür interessiert.
> Und Neues gibt es kaum noch. Ich hau den Scheiss jetzt raus und bin durch mit 26"



vor allem den scheiss.. der echte scheiss ist 27,5 und 29. und warum..??
weil es nur ein neuer standart ist um den übersättigten 26" gebrauchtmarkt neu zu füllen. klar die verkäufe gingen zurück, jeder hatte ein bike, jeder hatte ersatzteile, die einzige chance für die hersteller wieder richtig geld zu verdienen war es ein neuen standart zu etablieren der alles vorherige gen tonne befördert. das gleiche mit dem schaltsystem. ich könnte im schwall kotzen,wenn ich am hinterad nen 40 kettenblatt sehe.

mein Radladen  und ich gehen ja davon aus das in 15-25 jahren 26 zoll wieder reetabliert wird, da dann die 27,5 und 29 so standart sind das das gleiche dann rückwärts wiederholt wiederholt wird zum geld verdienen.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2016)

Jaja, schönen Gruß nach vorgestern!
Und Alter...Standard!


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich hau den Scheiss jetzt raus und bin durch mit 26"


Was hastn so anzubieten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destroy104 (26. Oktober 2016)

ich habe nachvollziehbare argumente in den raum gestellt, von dir komt nur heisse luft und kuchenkrümel ala von vorgestern.. 
wenn alles klein geschrieben ist fange ich net bei standart an, die grossschreibetaste zu benutzen. alter....


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Was hastn so anzubieten??


-LRS Hope Pro 2 Evo 20mm/135mm, Stan's Flow EX mit Schnellspannsteckachse
-2xMinion 2,35 neu FR-Karkasse
-Wenig gebrauchte Minion 2,35 Supertacky und Muddy Mary 2,35, jeweils FR
-Totem Rc2DH 1 1/8" 26"


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Standar*d*


----------



## nightwolf (26. Oktober 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Standar*d*


Vorsicht gleich gibts den 'Klugsch...' Shitstorm 

Ansonsten ... On Topic ... 29" hab ich inzwischen, wenn auch nicht als MTB, sondern als Monstercrosser ... und bei 27.5 bleib ich stur: NEIN. Das kauf ich *niemals*.


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> -LRS Hope Pro 2 Evo 20mm/135mm, Stan's Flow EX mit Schnellspannsteckachse
> -2xMinion 2,35 neu FR-Karkasse
> -Wenig gebrauchte Minion 2,35 Supertacky und Muddy Mary 2,35, jeweils FR
> -Totem Rc2DH 1 1/8" 26"


hm..gut zu wissen, Danke
der LRS hat demnach 9mm hinten..also keine Steckachse?
Was ne Farbe hat denn die Totem? Zustand?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2016)

Der LRS hat 10mm Steckachse und eine Reverse Spannachse dabei damit man auch in normalen Ausfallenden einbauen kann.
Sowas:






Die Totem ist top, keine Gebrauchsspuren auf den Standrohren, wenige kleine Steinschläge auf den Tauchrohren, ist abgeklebt. Dichtungen, Buchsen top, Ölwechsel neu, Farbe weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (26. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> ich habe nachvollziehbare argumente in den raum gestellt...


naja, Du bist erst seit 08/2016 dabei - das entschuldigt vielleicht "etwas"
Aber der Fred ist halt von 2012 und hatte (zumindest gefühlt) den Status "noch nachvollziehbare Argumentation" schon nach den ersten Seiten verlassen 
Sortier das hier mal eher in "leidensverlängernde Maßnahme" ein


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Der LRS hat 10mm Steckachse und eine Reverse Spannachse dabei damit man auch in normalen Ausfallenden einbauen kann.
> Sowas:
> 
> 
> ...



Mist..suche schon länger eine in schwarz. Ne weiße hab ich auch noch nagelneu im Karton


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenn das Zeug nicht weg geht bleibt es halt bis zum großen Comeback von 26" in 15-25 Jahren laut Destroy104 im Keller


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Na ich glaub so lange wirst du nicht warten müssen. Geb dem Ganzen noch ca. 5 Jahre. Dann wird uns der ultimative, alles bisher da gewesene übertreffende, absolute und einzig wahre Standard vorgesetzt: *26"!!! *


----------



## nightwolf (26. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> ich habe nachvollziehbare argumente in den raum gestellt (...)


Ey mal n krasser Tipp vom Alten: Bei pathologischer Kleinschreiberei und / oder Freestyle-Orthographie denken Leute gerne mal, die inhaltliche Qualitaet wuerde wohl kaum besser zu bewerten sein als die Note, die dieser Beitrag in der Schule im Diktat bekommen wuerde


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Qualitaet wuerde





nightwolf schrieb:


> wuerde



Ganz meine Meinung. Und nie, nie, niemals sächsisch schreiben  .


----------



## Deleted 344631 (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeug nicht weg geht bleibt es halt bis zum großen Comeback von 26" in 15-25 Jahren laut Destroy104 im Keller



Da kann es dein Pellettechniker zusammen mit deiner Heizung zu Tode warten


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das Ende ist wichtig; in allen Dingen. Sagt Konfuzius.



Das eingestreute Konfuziuszitat erzielte die gewünschte Wirkung eher, wäre es auch wirklich von Konfuzius...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenigstens einer der hier aufpasst!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> pathologischer Kleinschreiberei und / oder Freestyle-Orthographie


Das sind ja nun fast direkte gegensätze. Das ist, als ob ein 27,5er meint, ein 26er und/oder 29er seien abgehalfterte schönwetter biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (26. Oktober 2016)

wieso gibt es hier eigentlich immer noch kein separates 26er Unterforum hier ? Habe mal von Monaten bei den Mods angeklopft. Anfangs bekam ich noch Antwort  "gute Idee", "werden wir prüfen", dann "keine Zeit" und jetzt gar nix mehr.
So kann es offenbar auch gehen: verpönt -> verdrängt -> vergessen -> getötet


----------



## Deleted 344631 (26. Oktober 2016)

Dann können wir die 26er ja mit dem Thread und @mitglieds Pellettechniker endlich verscharren 

Als Zombies können die ja dann in 5 - 15 Jahren wieder auftauchen.

Schön, das wir das jetzt endlich geklärt haben.


----------



## Grossvater (26. Oktober 2016)

siq schrieb:


> wieso gibt es hier eigentlich immer noch kein separates 26er Unterforum hier ? Habe mal von Monaten bei den Mods angeklopft. Anfangs bekam ich noch Antwort  "gute Idee", "werden wir prüfen", dann "keine Zeit" und jetzt gar nix mehr.
> So kann es offenbar auch gehen: verpönt -> verdrängt -> vergessen -> getötet



giffet doch  --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/classic-bikes.46/


----------



## siq (26. Oktober 2016)

das hat aber gar nix mit explizit 26 zu tun. Man kann sich heute noch, wenn man weiss wie und wo, ein aktuelles neues 26er zusammenzimmern.

ein 29er Unterforum gibt's ja schliesslich auch. Das könnte man mittlerweile schliesslich auch in "normal" umbenennen, oder von mir aus gleich aufheben.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt ein unter "*Spezielle Bikes*" ein Unterforum "*29 Zoll Bikes*", was bedeutet, dass offenbar die 29-Zöller die speziellen Raritäten sein müssen, und die 26er der Normalfall  .


----------



## Grossvater (26. Oktober 2016)

siq schrieb:


> das hat aber gar nix mit explizit 26 zu tun.


DOCH - hat es wohl 
Aber mach nix, meine Freundin versteht auch nie was ich wirklich ernst meine und was ich nur so zum Spass sage


----------



## siq (26. Oktober 2016)

...Deiner Meinung nach vielleicht. Sehe ich eben sehr anders.


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> meine Freundin


das war nur zum Spass oder??


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

siq schrieb:


> ein aktuelles neues 26er



hab ich grad erst fertig. Sogar in richtig Retro mit 1x9 Sram-Schaltung, ner Gabel mit 110x20 und nem Rahmen mit 135x12. Kein Carbon. 2,35er Nobbi Nics, Lenker in 31,8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (26. Oktober 2016)

graaaaaaaad mach ich den Mund zu von wegen Classic - und jetzt kommst DU  



Zask06 schrieb:


> ...sogar in richtig Retro...


----------



## Zask06 (26. Oktober 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> graaaaaaaad mach ich den Mund zu von wegen Classic - und jetzt kommst DU


ja na klaa.. 26" = Classic Deluxe.


----------



## siq (26. Oktober 2016)

ich habe meins vor paar Monaten fertig. Wobei, fertig ist man ja nie. Plaste T1000 3k Chinarahmen, SID RCT3 Taper, TL mit Milch und nix wirklich "Retro". 2x9 mit 34/48 an 11-32 fahre ich nur wegen der feineren Abstufung der Kassette. Wenn es hoffentlich mal eine 11fach MTB Kassette mit 11-36 geben würde, käme die dann dran.


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich hau den Scheiss jetzt raus und bin durch mit 26"


----------



## MaxBas (26. Oktober 2016)

Brandon gewann rampage auf 26 ,2.7. war das schon? 26+ ist spätestens in 2 jahren the shit. das neue Slayer legt ja schon vor.


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Vollkommen, wenn Du mich fragst.
> Gebrauchtteile bringen gar nix mehr, falls sich überhaupt jemand dafür interessiert.
> Und Neues gibt es kaum noch. Ich hau den Scheiss jetzt raus und bin durch mit 26"



So will es die Bikeindustrie das Leute so denken 
Man kommt sich schon vor wie in einem Science Fiction Film wo die Menschheit von Aliens gesteuert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (26. Oktober 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Es gibt ein unter "*Spezielle Bikes*" ein Unterforum "*29 Zoll Bikes*", was bedeutet, dass offenbar die 29-Zöller die speziellen Raritäten sein müssen, und die 26er der Normalfall  .


Dass das nicht mehr der Realitaet entspricht, sag ich schon lang  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29er-board-abschaffen.638439/


----------



## nightwolf (26. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> (...) Science Fiction Film wo die Menschheit von Aliens gesteuert werden


Wobei die Aliens im Science Fiction Film minderscheusslich aussehen verglichen mit bei uns


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. Oktober 2016)

Das ist gemein. Bin zwar echt kein Schwarzwähler aber mit eurer Kanzlerin habt ihr echt Glück...


----------



## trailterror (26. Oktober 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> war das schon? .



Jau hab ich schon gepostet 

Das ganze podium war auf 26 unterwegs


----------



## nightwolf (26. Oktober 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das ist gemein. Bin zwar echt kein Schwarzwähler aber mit eurer Kanzlerin habt ihr echt Glück...


Naja ich weiss nicht. In der GroKo hat sie ca. hundert schwachsinnige Gesetze, die sich die grenzdebilen Altsozialisten aus NRW oder die chronisch volltrunkenen Stammtischbrueder aus Wildbad Kreuth gewuenscht haben, mit durchgewunken - aber keines das 27.5 verbietet


----------



## MTPler (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, 26 scheint auszusterben, warum auch immer.... mit den neuen Formaten hat nur eines Einzug gehalten.

Die Bikes werden teurer und schwerer was das ganze momentan etwas Lachhaft macht... Warum -> mein 2015ner Swoop 9.0 für 3 000€ ist Top ausgestattet und mit 180/175 mm Federweg (14,30 Kg fahrfertig) völlig OK, und jetzt hat man in der 3 000€ Kategorie das Gewicht teilweise wieder bei 150 mm Ferderweg und die Ausstattung nur noch halb so Gut. Über die + Räder will ich mich garnicht auslassen, nur soviel dazu... in unserer Freeride-Truppe hatten am Anfang alle 2,5er Schlappen aber weil kaum tretbar hat mittlerweile jeder max. 2,4 bzw. 2,35, einfach weils rollt und Grip mehr als genug bereitstellt. 

Unsere Feststellung und Meinung.
Gruß MTPfälzer


----------



## Speedskater (26. Oktober 2016)

Als bekennender 29er-Hasser habe ich mir mal so ein Fahrrad mit hab dicken Reifen und 584x46mm Felgen aufgebaut. Damit man aus eigener Erfahrung mitreden kann. Scheiße es fährt gar nicht mal so schlecht und Spaß macht es auchnoch.




Ich hätte ja lieber 559er Felgen verwendet, aber dafür gibts ja fast keine brauchbaren 3.0er Reifen, erst mit 3.8er geht es wieder los.
Bei den Fätbikes werden die 559er Felgen nicht aussterben.


----------



## RetroRider (26. Oktober 2016)

War das nicht neulich das BdW? Ist trotz 29" ganz nett.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Oktober 2016)

Ja, es wurde zum Bike der Woche gekrönt.  584mm Felgen -> 27,5" und nicht 29"


----------



## Bench (26. Oktober 2016)

RetroRider ist ein Verfechter des reinen Außendurchmessers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (26. Oktober 2016)

Die Zollgröße ist nun mal die Reifenaußengröße. Die Felgengröße ist metrisch.
Wenn man schon 584mm in Zoll umrechnet (warum zum Henker?!?), dann kommt da 23" raus.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Oktober 2016)

Ja, dann hat er natürlich recht, der Außenduchmesser von 3" breiten Reifen auf einer 584mm Felge entspricht natürlich dem eines 2,25" Reifens auf einer 622mm Felge.

Ich bin ein Verfechter der Felgengröße in Verbindung mit der Reifenbreite.


----------



## R.C. (27. Oktober 2016)

siq schrieb:


> wieso gibt es hier eigentlich immer noch kein separates 26er Unterforum hier ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/youngtimer.215/


----------



## Demolition-Man (27. Oktober 2016)

Gibt`s echt 29" Fatbikes? Habt ihr mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (27. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> So will es die Bikeindustrie das Leute so denken
> Man kommt sich schon vor wie in einem Science Fiction Film wo die Menschheit von Aliens gesteuert werden


Was heißt denken, das sind meine realen Erfahrungen. Zeug dass man mir vor wenigen Jahren aus der Hand gerissen hätte liegt wie Blei.
Ich freu mich da auch nicht drüber, aber was will ich machen? 26" horten? Eher nicht.


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Was heißt denken, das sind meine realen Erfahrungen. Zeug dass man mir vor wenigen Jahren aus der Hand gerissen hätte liegt wie Blei.
> Ich freu mich da auch nicht drüber, aber was will ich machen? 26" horten? Eher nicht.




Das problem ist weil viele Leute immer das neueste haben wollen egal ob es gut oder schlecht ist


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Oktober 2016)

Schwall nicht rum, sondern kauf meine Bos Idylle für dein Uzzi.


----------



## siq (28. Oktober 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/youngtimer.215/


passt genauso wenig.


----------



## R.C. (28. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Das problem ist weil viele Leute immer das neueste haben wollen egal ob es gut oder schlecht ist



_Das_ von jemanden mit einem Alu-Intense!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Oktober 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> _Das_ von jemanden mit einem Alu-Intense!



Was soll jetzt das heißen?
Ich habe mir das Intense vor 2 Jahre neu gekauft,es war spott billig und weil es mir einfach gefallen hat ;-)
Damals hätte das gleiche Bike mit "650b" das doppelte wenn nicht das dreifache gekostet.


----------



## R.C. (28. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Was soll jetzt das heißen?



Ein (Alu) Intense kauft man genausowenig, weil es 'gut' ist.


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Oktober 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ein (Alu) Intense kauft man genausowenig, weil es 'gut' ist.



Muss ich jetzt nich verstehen oder?
Ich bevorzuge auch Alu vor Carbon ;-)


----------



## R.C. (28. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt nich verstehen oder?



Ausser sterben musst du gar nichts.


----------



## 18hls86 (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr 26" , weil ich immer das BESTE will . 

Egal, ob es mich zum Untoten macht oder nicht.
Ist mir echt schei$$ egal !!


----------



## Edged (28. Oktober 2016)

Das Material der Wahl ist konsequenterweise STAHL. 

Natürlich mit Z-Max in 26"/1,90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (28. Oktober 2016)

Titan ist auch ok, wenn es hält. Bisher gabs bei mir noch keine Probleme damit. 
Bin aber auch kein Materialvernichter!
Bei Reifen bin ich zum Glück nicht so kleinlich, wie bei Felgen. 

SG Jürgen


----------



## trailterror (28. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> aber was will ich machen?



Fahren (relativ industrieunabhängig) was am besten zu deinem fahrstil passt und sich vom markt nicht zu sehr beeinflussen lassen...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (29. Oktober 2016)

Also 27,5". Danke!


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Also 27,5". Danke!



Und ich bin mir sicher das du mit dem 26er auch zufrieden warst ;-)


----------



## Deleted 294333 (29. Oktober 2016)

Das bessere ist des Guten Feind.(-;


----------



## Frodijak (29. Oktober 2016)

…


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Also 27,5". Danke!



Wenn für dich 650b am besten passt, dann verkauf den 26'' kram 

Ich hab halt mit dem nachplappern der unhinterfragten industriepropaganda/-verherrlichung ein problem, was man bei vielen leuten, wenn nicht sogar der deutlichen mehrheit erahnen kann....

Ich bevorzug 26'' also horte ich


----------



## nightwolf (30. Oktober 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> (...) Ich hab halt mit dem nachplappern der unhinterfragten industriepropaganda/-verherrlichung ein problem, was man bei vielen leuten, wenn nicht sogar der deutlichen mehrheit erahnen kann.... (...)


Leider wahr 

Wie oft hab ich folgendes (sinngemaess) schon gehoert / gelesen:

_'Ja aber das neue Bike ist viel besser als das Alte'
'Ich wollt auch nicht unbedingt 27.5 aber dann bin ichs probegefahren und das war so geil'_

Klar, Leute. Habt Ihr Euch mal gefragt, ob da tatsaechlich 27.5 ursaechlich dafuer ist? Ein neues 26er mit der gleichen Technologie waere genauso gut gewesen, die paar Prozent Groessenunterschied haben es ganz sicher nicht rausgerissen (wuerde man nach ETRTO rechnen, wuerde das auch jedem sofort auffallen. Bei 27.5" denken die Leute eher, dass das _deutlich_ groesser sei als 26". Derart verfaelscht wirkt der Unterschied gleich viel groesser).


Mitglied schrieb:


> Das bessere ist des Guten Feind.(-;


Prinzipiell richtig, aber auf 27.5 vs 26 sicher niemals zutreffend. Da schreibst Du alle Fortschritte von altem zu neuem Bike der neuen Laufradgroesse zu, und das ist und bleibt Bloedsinn.

Aber: Fuer die meisten ist ein MTB laengst ein Wegwerfartikel, Reparaturoptionen / Umbau, Modernisierung etc. ... alles uninteressant.
Es ist eher wie beim alpinen Skilauf (den ich vor gut zwanzig Jahren aufgesteckt habe): Geldvernichtung und mit dem neuesten Bullshit unterm / am Ar§ gesehen werden.
Dann ist das auch wurscht, wenn zwischen dem neuen und dem alten Bike nix kompatibel ist.

So, und ich fahr jetzt Fruehrunde. 29", aber bei der Kaelte schrumpft das entsprechend


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Oktober 2016)

Was willst du denn modernisieren wenn die Geometrie altbacken ist? Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und einen 26" Freerider nochmal aufgemöbelt um nach einer weiteren Saison zu merken, dass lang und flach doch viel besser fährt. Jetzt liegt tolles Zeug hier rum, das keiner kaufen möchte. Hätte ich lieber sofort ein anderes Bike gekauft als zu "modernisieren".


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke, der Frust sitzt teilweise tief.
Es gibt immer wieder mal folgende Begegnung auf hiesigen Forstwegen (als Zubringerweg zwischen Trails genutzt): Wir cruisen mit ein paar Leuten (gemischt 27,5er und 29er) halbwegs zügig lang, dann sticht mit einem mal ein Fahrer mit seinem Oldschoolschätzchen vorbei, grüßt nicht und hält dann, wenn er Abstand gewonnen hat, unser Tempo.

Auf Trails passiert das nie. 

Die Begegnungen sind dort aber auch eher stehender/wartender Natur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> dass lang und flach doch viel besser fährt. .



Reine subjektive ansichtssache...

Fürs lang und flach hätts zudem 27,5'' auch nicht unbedingt gebraucht


----------



## vice-president (30. Oktober 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Reine subjektive ansichtssache...
> 
> Fürs lang und flach hätts zudem 27,5'' auch nicht unbedingt gebraucht


Wenn es sowieso ein neues Rad wird, ist die Laufradgröße doch egal.


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2016)

Mir nicht.

Beide grössen haben vor- und nachteile. Für mich überwiegen die nachteile von 27,5''

Kann aber verstehn und nachvollziehn, wenns bei nem andern genau umgekehrt ist


----------



## Frodijak (30. Oktober 2016)

…


----------



## Edged (30. Oktober 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab diese Woche mal wieder auf dem 26“ HT Platz genommen. Die ersten Meter waren gruselig aber dann BÄM.
> War geil!
> Auf dem 27,5“ Nerve kommt man sich auf einmal wie aufm Panzer vor.
> ...


So ist das. Perfekt beschrieben ... !!


----------



## Zask06 (31. Oktober 2016)

Gestern bissi unterwegs gewesen (Was ein Wetter). 5 Man auf 26er und einer auf 24er. Keine 29er, keine 27,5er.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (31. Oktober 2016)

Gestern mit Holder und Junior unterwegs gewesen:

1x 26 plus
1x 27,5
1x 29


----------



## Zask06 (31. Oktober 2016)

Mein Beileid


----------



## nightwolf (31. Oktober 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Gestern mit Holder und Junior unterwegs gewesen: (...)


Samstag Abend mit Holder und Frl. Tochter zum griechischen Restaurant gefahren:
2 x 26" 
1 x Stadtbus 

Ich wuerde meiner Frau sogar 27.5 verzeihen wenn sie ueberhaupt Fahrrad fahren wuerde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (31. Oktober 2016)

Gestern bei unserem Sonntags Ausritt waren es drei 26er, ein 27,5er und ein 29er.


----------



## Zask06 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hätte ich die Holde und Junior dabei gehabt, wären wir 6 x 26er und zwei mal 24er gewesen


----------



## Edged (31. Oktober 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Samstag Abend mit *Holder* und Frl. Tochter zum griechischen Restaurant gefahren:
> 2 x 26"
> 1 x Stadtbus
> 
> Ich wuerde meiner Frau sogar 27.5 verzeihen wenn sie ueberhaupt Fahrrad fahren wuerde ...


Versteh'sch nich'.
Wenn ihr mit'm Holder fahrt, wofür dann diese Retrofahrräder ... ? 
Und in 'nen Bus geht der Trecker ja mal garnicht rein.


----------



## siq (2. November 2016)

sieht wohl derzeit eher so aus: 3 Junioren alle alleine unter sich, alle auf 15kg "Kinderrädern" 2x29" und 1x27.5". Kein Wunder wird alles was irgend geht E-Motorsiert. Hauptsache egal.


----------



## vice-president (2. November 2016)

siq schrieb:


> sieht wohl derzeit eher so aus: 3 Junioren alle alleine unter sich, alle auf 15kg "Kinderrädern" 2x29" und 1x27.5". Kein Wunder wird alles was irgend geht E-Motorsiert. Hauptsache egal.


???


----------



## gomorra (13. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie tendiere ich meinungsmäßig schon dazu, dass die 29er die Oberhand übernehmen werden. Schon deshalb, weil sie halt schneller mehr Strecke, ohne mehr Anstrengung schaffen. Ich fahre (Entschuldigung, bin gefahren) u.A. ein 26er und habe ne Menge Spaß damit, aber je größer der 29er-Anteil am Markt wird, desto wahrscheinlicher das Sterben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducsasch (13. Dezember 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Frust sitzt teilweise tief.
> Es gibt immer wieder mal folgende Begegnung auf hiesigen Forstwegen (als Zubringerweg zwischen Trails genutzt): Wir cruisen mit ein paar Leuten (gemischt 27,5er und 29er) halbwegs zügig lang, dann sticht mit einem mal ein Fahrer mit seinem Oldschoolschätzchen vorbei, grüßt nicht und hält dann, wenn er Abstand gewonnen hat, unser Tempo.
> 
> Auf Trails passiert das nie.
> ...



Moin,

heisst das jetzt pauschal, dass alle 26er Fahrer
1. unfreundlich
2. konditionell eher durchschnittlich unterwegs sind und
3. keine Trails fahren (können)?

Junge junge, ich fahre nur oldschool, macht Spass und ist billig.
Die Punkte 1 bis 3 bedienen nach meinen Erfahrungen aber Fahrer jeglicher Laufradgrösse.

Wie heisst das Wort des Jahres nochmal? 
Richtig: Postfaktisch!

Viel Spass Euch allen, womit auch immer ihr unterwegs seid!!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Dezember 2016)

Bin heute Abend wieder mit meinen Best-Bike-Buddys unterwegs .

Am Start werden sein:
1 x 26"
0 x 27,5"
0 x 29"

Ich finde, das sagt doch alles  .


----------



## Leuchtentrager (13. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## vice-president (13. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend wieder mit meinen Best-Bike-Buddys unterwegs .
> 
> Am Start werden sein:
> 1 x 26"
> ...


Du fährst 26" und hast nur imaginäre Freunde?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (13. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. Dezember 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Frust sitzt teilweise tief.
> Es gibt immer wieder mal folgende Begegnung auf hiesigen Forstwegen (als Zubringerweg zwischen Trails genutzt): Wir cruisen mit ein paar Leuten (gemischt 27,5er und 29er) halbwegs zügig lang, dann sticht mit einem mal ein Fahrer mit seinem Oldschoolschätzchen vorbei, grüßt nicht und hält dann, wenn er Abstand gewonnen hat, unser Tempo.
> 
> Auf Trails passiert das nie.
> ...


Ich glaub das hat weniger mit der Laufradgröße + Frust denn mit dem Fahrer was zu tun. Sowas können nämlich auch Fahrer von 27,5ern und 29ern. Und das sogar stehender bzw. wartender Natur.. ^^


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Dezember 2016)

gomorra schrieb:


> Irgendwie tendiere ich meinungsmäßig schon dazu, dass die 29er die Oberhand übernehmen werden. Schon deshalb, weil sie halt schneller mehr Strecke, ohne mehr Anstrengung schaffen. Ich fahre (Entschuldigung, bin gefahren) u.A. ein 26er und habe ne Menge Spaß damit, aber je größer der 29er-Anteil am Markt wird, desto wahrscheinlicher das Sterben.



Sorry,aber was hast du den geraucht 
wenn was ausstirbt ist es das 29er Trekkingrad 
Nächstes Jahr werden wahrscheinlich auch wieder mehr 26er gebaut mit der Plusbereifung.


----------



## Aragamii (14. Dezember 2016)

das muskelkraftbetriebene Fahrrad generell stirbt bald aus. Sind gefühlsmäßig jetzt schon nur noch Elektro-Trottel unterwegs.


----------



## zarea (14. Dezember 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> das muskelkraftbetriebene Fahrrad generell stirbt bald aus. Sind gefühlsmäßig jetzt schon nur noch Elektro-Trottel unterwegs.


Echt? Wo? 
Hier im Norden fahren höchstens mal Omi und Opi mit ihrem Körbchen-Damen-E-Rad über die Radwege und erfreuen sich ihrer Mobilität.


----------



## Flanger (14. Dezember 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Echt? Wo?
> Hier im Norden fahren höchstens mal Omi und Opi mit ihrem Körbchen-Damen-E-Rad über die Radwege und erfreuen sich ihrer Mobilität.


Die sind mir auch schon auf 1300m begegnet! Höher aber zum Glück nur die E-mountainbiker und meist dann noch ohne Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (14. Dezember 2016)

Flanger schrieb:


> ohne Helm


ist mir letztens auch passiert. 

Mütze saß wohl zu eng.


----------



## Edged (14. Dezember 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> das muskelkraftbetriebene Fahrrad generell stirbt bald aus. Sind gefühlsmäßig jetzt schon nur noch Elektro-Trottel unterwegs.


So ist es, es stirbt aus. Und da der Mensch ja bekanntlich lernfähig ist, kann er auch aktiv an der Trotteligkeit arbeiten ...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (14. Dezember 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> das muskelkraftbetriebene Fahrrad generell stirbt bald aus. Sind gefühlsmäßig jetzt schon nur noch Elektro-Trottel unterwegs.



Ach so schlimm ist es noch nicht. Ich treff immer noch genug Trotteln auf normalen Fahrrädern...


----------



## noocelo (14. Dezember 2016)

... ich sogar ohne räder!


----------



## Eddigofast (14. Dezember 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... ich sogar ohne räder!



...gibt es nun zu kaufen sogar mit ABS und EEEEEEEEEEEEEE Motor, für Leute ab 70


----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2016)

Bin jetzt doch echt nochmal mit meinem 26" gefahren...
Die 25km waren somit durch den kleineren Umfang der Laufräder zu 31km geworden. Bordsteinkannten auf und abfahren waren schon S3... Auf Feldwege mit 26"!??! Bin doch nicht lebensmüde...
Und wenn du mal einen platten hast und einen Schlauch brauchst biste völlig am Ar$ch.

Und warum fahre ich dann trotzdem noch ein 26" Bike!? Weil Ichs kann und den reizt an etwas nostalgisch und unfahrbaren mag...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Dezember 2016)

26 Zoll hat immerhin weniger Fläche zum Plattwerden.


----------



## Ducsasch (14. Dezember 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> 26 Zoll hat immerhin weniger Fläche zum Plattwerden.



Und sieht auch irgendwie cooler aus wenn man nicht gerade 1,90 aufwärts groß ist ...


----------



## Aragamii (15. Dezember 2016)

ich fahre regelmäßig nicht nur die unfahrbare, kraftzerrende, streckenverlängernde und geländeuntaugliche 26" Größe, sondern - traue mich kaum, dieses hier preiszugeben - die Felgenbremsen auch noch dazu (die natürlich schon im trockenen gar nicht bremsen, und wenn's naß wird, dann eher weiter beschleunigen). Bin ich von gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Dezember 2016)

Du benutzt sicher auch noch ein 56k- Modem und bist wahnsinnig stolz drauf, stimmt's?


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab gerade hinten aus der Mottenkiste nen alten, nie gebrauchten Michelin Mud Reifen in 2,00 aufgezogen, weil mein 2,25er Nobby hinüber war - und merk weder auf der Straße noch auf den Trails irgendeinen Unterschied. Vielleicht liegts daran, daß ich mein unfahrbares 26er ja nur noch schiebend bewege.


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Dezember 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du benutzt sicher auch noch ein 56k- Modem und bist wahnsinnig stolz drauf, stimmt's?


Macht zunehmend Sinn. Gibt wenig Probleme mit Hackern  
Bin auch ganz zufrieden mit meinem alten Sony-Ericsson Handy fürs SMS-TAN online Banking.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (15. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich Feuer mache, reibe ich zwei Stöckchen aneinander  .
Was gestern gut war, muss heute nicht schlecht sein.

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Aragamii (15. Dezember 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du benutzt sicher auch noch ein 56k- Modem und bist wahnsinnig stolz drauf, stimmt's?


das nicht, aber nutze gelegentlich noch ein Handy (Du weißt, das kleine Ding mit echten Tasten ohne Internet wo man hineinsprechen und was hören kann)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. Dezember 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade hinten aus der Mottenkiste nen alten, nie gebrauchten Michelin Mud Reifen in 2,00 aufgezogen, weil mein 2,25er Nobby hinüber war - und merk weder auf der Straße noch auf den Trails irgendeinen Unterschied. *Vielleicht liegts daran, daß ich mein unfahrbares 26er ja nur noch schiebend bewege.*


Zu was anderen taugt Dein 26er Gerümpel ja wohl auch kaum noch.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (15. Dezember 2016)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Zu was anderen taugt Dein 26er Gerümpel ja wohl auch kaum noch.. ;-)


Genau. Allein schon die alte Geometrie. Und der steile Lenkwinkel. Und ne Variostütze hab ich auch nicht. Das Tretlager könnte auch höher sein. Die Pins an den Flats sollte man auch mal tauschen. Und 3x9 geht ja gar nicht, reicht ja auch nur bis 34er Ritzel hinten. Der 680 mm Lenker macht einem das Balancieren auch beinahe unmöglich. Ach ich reg mich hier schon wieder auf: Sch... Sport.


----------



## ploerre (15. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Wenn ich Feuer mache, reibe ich zwei Stöckchen aneinander  .
> Was gestern gut war, muss heute nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das?


Nicht jeder, der ein Feuerzeug bedienen kann, bekommt damit auch ein Feuer an. Die Generation Taschenlampen-App hält dann die Flamme an den Scheit und wundert sich.


----------



## ploerre (15. Dezember 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Du benutzt sicher auch noch ein 56k- Modem und bist wahnsinnig stolz drauf, stimmt's?


Hier im Internet-Entwicklungsland kommen die Bits immer noch durchs hundert Jahre alte Kupfer gepresst und das wird dank dem Autobahnminister/Magenta auch noch lange so bleiben. So weit weg von 54k ist das jetzt nicht...


----------



## Tony- (15. Dezember 2016)

ploerre schrieb:


> Nicht jeder, der ein Feuerzeug bedienen kann, bekommt damit auch ein Feuer an. Die Generation Taschenlampen-App hält dann die Flamme an den Scheit und wundert sich.


Nope, gibt bessere App:


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. Dezember 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Genau. Allein schon die alte Geometrie. Und der steile Lenkwinkel. Und ne Variostütze hab ich auch nicht. Das Tretlager könnte auch höher sein. Die Pins an den Flats sollte man auch mal tauschen. Und 3x9 geht ja gar nicht, reicht ja auch nur bis 34er Ritzel hinten. Der 680 mm Lenker macht einem das Balancieren auch beinahe unmöglich. Ach ich reg mich hier schon wieder auf: Sch... Sport.


Schilimm sowas.. ^^


----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Wenn ich Feuer mache, reibe ich zwei Stöckchen aneinander  .
> Was gestern gut war, muss heute nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das?



Ich warten einfach bis irgendwo der Blitz einschlägt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Dezember 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich warten einfach bis irgendwo der Blitz einschlägt.


Lass bei gewitter einen drachen steigen. Ist sicherer!


----------



## memphis35 (15. Dezember 2016)

Wer braucht schon ein Telephon


----------



## Rubik (15. Dezember 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bin jetzt doch echt nochmal mit meinem 26" gefahren...
> Die 25km waren somit durch den kleineren Umfang der Laufräder zu 31km geworden. Bordsteinkannten auf und abfahren waren schon S3... Auf Feldwege mit 26"!??! Bin doch nicht lebensmüde...
> Und wenn du mal einen platten hast und einen Schlauch brauchst biste völlig am Ar$ch.
> 
> Und warum fahre ich dann trotzdem noch ein 26" Bike!? Weil Ichs kann und den reizt an etwas nostalgisch und unfahrbaren mag...



Keinen Schlauch? 
Hat man als Reserve dabei oder Reparatue-Kit. 
Damit lebt 26" und bleibt am Leben.


----------



## noocelo (15. Dezember 2016)

... seit 2012 gibt es diesen thread. 

nuff said. kann zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (15. Dezember 2016)

Rubik schrieb:


> Keinen Schlauch?
> Hat man als Reserve dabei oder Reparatue-Kit.
> Damit lebt 26" und bleibt am Leben.


Flicken ja, aber nur für 27,5 und 29"! Auf 26" sind sie viel zu groß und halten nicht...


noocelo schrieb:


> ... seit 2012 gibt es diesen thread.
> 
> nuff said. kann zu!


Nö


----------



## zarea (15. Dezember 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... seit 2012 gibt es diesen thread....



ist ein langsamer Tod.


----------



## Rubik (15. Dezember 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Flicken ja, aber nur für 27,5 und 29"! Auf 26" sind sie viel zu groß und halten nicht...
> 
> Nö



So viel Ironie in einem Beitrag. Ich mag das.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Dezember 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Lass bei gewitter einen drachen steigen. Ist sicherer!



Hä? Drachen steigen lassen? In welchem zukünftigen Jahrhundert lebst du denn?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Dezember 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Hä? Drachen steigen lassen? In welchem zukünftigen Jahrhundert lebst du denn?


Gute frage! Wir sind immer noch nicht weiter als damals (aus). Aber 26" ist auch durch blitze nicht auszurotten.


----------



## Normansbike (16. Dezember 2016)

Erst war man cool mit 27,5 und 29", noch paar Monate und dann sind unsere wieder cool. Noch paar Jahre und sie sind der Hype den jeder will, da agil, leicht, ...


----------



## Laerry (16. Dezember 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bin jetzt doch echt nochmal mit meinem 26" gefahren...
> Die 25km waren somit durch den kleineren Umfang der Laufräder zu 31km geworden. Bordsteinkannten auf und abfahren waren schon S3... Auf Feldwege mit 26"!??! Bin doch nicht lebensmüde...
> Und wenn du mal einen platten hast und einen Schlauch brauchst biste völlig am Ar$ch.
> 
> Und warum fahre ich dann trotzdem noch ein 26" Bike!? Weil Ichs kann und den reizt an etwas nostalgisch und unfahrbaren mag...




Kein Ersatzschlauch dabei?


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Dezember 2016)

Wer immer noch unsicher ist, kann ja auch Siri fragen.
Maximaler Spaß -> 26
Maximale Langeweile -> 27,5
Sado Maso -> 29
Maximaler Sado Maso -> 29 Singlespeeder im Hipstermodus

Und Siri muss es doch wohl wissen!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (16. Dezember 2016)

Info:
Sollte die nächsten Tage in den sozialen Medien ein Foto auftauchen mit einem 1,98 cm Fahrer und (s)einem 26 Zoll Fully - das ist KEIN Photoshop Bild, keine Fakenachricht..nein - es hat sich postfaktisch so entwickelt:

Besagter Riese (also ich) mit`m XXL Fully und Sofarollen bei 2 Grad+, Nebel und Ostwind alleine rund um die Hohe Wart (Spessart) unterwegs (_zugegeben, es gibt angenehmeres Wetter aber wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Hardcore Fahrer ? Weihnachtsmarkt? Vorm Kachelofen??) _
Komme in die Nähe von Wanderern, grüße höflich, wollte weiter und sie rufen mit mit großen Augen was nach,. Ich halte und denke sie suchen nach dem richtigen Weg, aber nein, weit gefehlt. Etwas verlegen fragten sie, ob sie ein Foto von mir mit dem Rad machen dürfen.
Ich überlegte kurz, sagte zu und auf die Frage nach dem warum kam in peinlich berührter Stimmlage in etwa diese Antwort: sie waren vom Stammtisch ">27,5 Zoll MTB Club" und auf dem Weg zur Weihnachtsfeier (_per pedes, die Weicheicher) _und wollten mein Foto als Beweis, denn wenn sie am Stammtisch erzählen das sie einen gesehen haben der mit Kinderrad (und Achtung: Nobby Nic v+h) unterwegs sei - das würde ohne Foto keiner glauben 

Ok, Foto als Beweis gemacht. Ich wollte weiter (keine Schuhheizung dabei und war schon 25 ähm nein 31 km on tour) dann noch der Nachruf von mir, das es nur mein Winterrad sei. Auf meinem Q7 fahre ich im Winter auch nur 20 Zoll 

Fazit: Ich wollte bis zur nächsten Eisdielensaison mit dem 29er warten, denn zum "richtigen" Fahren reicht mir mein 26er. Aber bevor ich als Waldschrat, Eigenbrödler, Spinner etc. verschrieen bin kauf ich mir _vielleicht_ doch ein größeres (mit Racing Ralph..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (16. Dezember 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Kein Ersatzschlauch dabei?


1 immer doch, aber im Rucksack Größe 27,7" passt dann halt bei all meinen Rädern....


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Dezember 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> ist ein langsamer Tod.



Da bist du schon längst vergessen,aber 26 lebt immer noch


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## Ianus (16. Dezember 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> ich fahre regelmäßig nicht nur die unfahrbare, kraftzerrende, streckenverlängernde und geländeuntaugliche 26" Größe, sondern - traue mich kaum, dieses hier preiszugeben - die Felgenbremsen auch noch dazu (die natürlich schon im trockenen gar nicht bremsen, und wenn's naß wird, dann eher weiter beschleunigen). Bin ich von gestern...



Fahren kann man mit 26ern ohne Probleme. Und leben tue ich auch noch, trotz Felgenbremse.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. Dezember 2016)

.​


----------



## klaus1 (18. Dezember 2016)

Weiß nicht was Ihr habt, fahre seit die MTB´s über das große Wasser kamen, damals noch komplett starr mit 26 und heute mit 60 Jahren vollgefedert immer noch 26 Zoll. Bei Reifen Nobby Nick hinten und vorne oder sonstigen Verschleißteilen habe ich bisher auch keine Probleme gehabt. Denke mal man muß nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen, damit andere unser Geld scheffeln können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (18. Dezember 2016)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was Ihr habt, fahre seit die MTB´s über das große Wasser kamen, damals noch komplett starr mit 26 und heute mit 60 Jahren vollgefedert immer noch 26 Zoll. Bei Reifen Nobby Nick hinten und vorne oder sonstigen Verschleißteilen habe ich bisher auch keine Probleme gehabt. Denke mal man muß nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen, damit andere unser Geld scheffeln können.


Den Käse mit dem " Geld scheffeln " kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören!


----------



## noocelo (18. Dezember 2016)

warum?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Dezember 2016)

Weil Innovationen jeglicher Art nicht dafür da sind, damit der Innovator Geld scheffeln kann  .
Die neuen Laufradgrößen wurden nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe installiert, damit es der Anwender möglichst gut hat. Für dieses Ziel würde die Bikeindustrie nötigenfalls sogar noch draufzahlen. Da bin ich sicher  .


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. Dezember 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Den Käse mit dem " Geld scheffeln " kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören!



warum kannst du die Wahrheit nicht hören bzw. verkraften?


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Weil Innovationen jeglicher Art nicht dafür da sind, damit der Innovator Geld scheffeln kann  .
> Die neuen Laufradgrößen wurden nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe installiert, damit es der Anwender möglichst gut hat. Für dieses Ziel würde die Bikeindustrie nötigenfalls sogar noch draufzahlen. Da bin ich sicher  .



Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Dezember 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?



...niemand nimmt mich ernst .


----------



## Blaubarschbub (18. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Weil Innovationen jeglicher Art nicht dafür da sind, damit der Innovator Geld scheffeln kann  .
> Die neuen Laufradgrößen wurden nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe installiert, damit es der Anwender möglichst gut hat. Für dieses Ziel würde die Bikeindustrie nötigenfalls sogar noch draufzahlen. Da bin ich sicher  .



Ich nehm Dich ernst_ (aufgeregt mit dem Zeigerfinger nach oben zeig),_ denn ich kann das mit mind. zwei Bespielen belegen:

Mein Versicherungsvertreter:
Er meint ich brauche dringend eine Hochwasserversicherung! Hm,  ich lebe am Wald auf 360 Hm (über NN). Aber er will ja nur mein bestes. Und wenn der das sagt, ich vertraue Herrn Ka*s*r.

Lactosefreie Produkte:
Ja, ich zahle gern mehr dafür. Meine Blähungen sind nicht weniger geworden, aber sie riechen ganz anders, mehr in die blumige Richtung.

Achso ja, und mein Diesel hat richtige Abgaswerte


----------



## Edged (18. Dezember 2016)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> ...
> Achso ja, und mein Diesel hat richtige Abgaswerte


Mein Opa ist seit bald 50 Jahren tot. Der sagte immer: "Dieselmotoren gehören in 'n Trecker oder in 'n Lastwagen." Wie man heute weiß, hatte er recht. 

Ich sage heute: "Ans Mauntenbeik gehört 26"." ... In 50 Jahren wird man sagen: " ... ... "


----------



## Blaubarschbub (18. Dezember 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich sage heute: "Ans Mauntenbeik gehört 26"." ... In 50 Jahren wird man sagen: " ... ... "



Hm, ich lass das mal so stehen. in 50 Jahren bin ich genauso biologisch abgebaut wie meine 26er Nobby Nic. 
Gibts auch ne Aussage für die nächsten 10 Jahre? Zur Not halt von Vaddern??


----------



## Edged (18. Dezember 2016)

Hmm, Vaddern hat immer gesagt: "Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch mehr Hubraum." Wie wir heute wissen, stimmt das nicht. 
Vaddern kaut heute auch auf den Felgen. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass in 10 Jahren auf 26"-Felgen nackt gemauntenbeikt wird ... 

EDIT: _Nackte Felgen natürlich ... ... _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (18. Dezember 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Vaddern kaut heute auch auf den Felgen.


Meiner auch. Er sagt das kommt von den 26er Sofarollen. Und meint ich solls ja doch mal besser haben (sprich nicht nur Püriertes essen müssen) und endlich >26 Zoll fahren.



Edged schrieb:


> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass in 10 Jahren auf 26"-Felgen nackt gemauntenbeikt wird ...  EDIT: _Nackte Felgen natürlich ... ... _



Hm, ästetisch wär es hier und da schon, aber meine Prostata macht das nicht mit.

Mal sehen was die Fachcommunity weiter dazubeitragen kann.


----------



## vice-president (18. Dezember 2016)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> ...
> Gibts auch ne Aussage für die nächsten 10 Jahre? ...



Zwar erst 4 Jahre alt...


Edged schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren spricht niemand mehr über 29er.


----------



## Rubik (18. Dezember 2016)

Für die Hersteller wird 26 aussterben aber nicht für überzeugte Mountainbiker mit den 26 Zoll Laufrädern und wie wir alle wissen, halten MTBs, bei guter Pflege 20+30 Jahre oder länger? 
Also, ich bin sehr entspannt und erfreue mich nach wie vor an meinem Hardtail und was die Bikeindustrie glaubt mir verkaufen zu wollen, mag und wird gerne an mir vorbei gehen.


----------



## Edged (18. Dezember 2016)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> ...
> Mal sehen was die Fachcommunity weiter dazubeitragen kann.


Eher wohl nix. Weil, Dadaismus kennt die junge Generation nicht mehr. Gibt's ja keine Äpp für. 
Obwohl - sich damit mal kreativ auseinanderzusetzen, könnte die Vernetzung der Mehrdimensionalität fördern ...


----------



## Blaubarschbub (18. Dezember 2016)

vice-president schrieb:


> Zwar erst 4 Jahre alt...



Hm, also mit dem heutigen richtigen Wissen war das postfaktisch eine  Fakenachricht? 

Heisst ich darf weiterhin Schweinefleisch grillen, ins Solarium gehen? Die Lombardis sind doch noch ein Paar? Ich fühle mich alleingelassen..geh jetzt erstmal in Keller und setzt mich auf meinen Oldtimer


----------



## Edged (18. Dezember 2016)

Postfaktisch ist das so. Oder?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Dezember 2016)

Ihr labert vielleicht einen Scheiß  .


----------



## klaus1 (18. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ihr labert vielleicht einen Scheiß  .


aber nur weil sie sich wahrscheinlich haben verführen lassen


----------



## Blaubarschbub (18. Dezember 2016)

klaus1 schrieb:


> aber nur weil sie sich wahrscheinlich haben verführen lassen



Soll Euch als warnendes Beispiel dienen, kommt nämlich nicht vom   sondern von jahrelangem 26er Gebrauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (18. Dezember 2016)

ich hoffe das 26" ausstirbt, grad ne stunde gewürgt bis ein Dirty Dan aufner WTB felge sass..... scheiss 26"! mit 650B habsch das ne!


----------



## nightwolf (18. Dezember 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> (...) scheiss 26"! mit 650B habsch das ne!


Klar, da hast Du ja dann umlaufend 12mm Luft zur Felge


----------



## 18hls86 (18. Dezember 2016)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ... 

Eigentlich dürfte es ( laut den Schwätzern ! ) auch keine Stahlrahmen oder Hardtails mehr geben. 

Gibt es aber und Stahlrahmen sind sogar hip zur Zeit!

Immer diese Endzeitverschwörungen.


----------



## Muckymu (19. Dezember 2016)

Aragamii schrieb:


> das muskelkraftbetriebene Fahrrad generell stirbt bald aus. Sind gefühlsmäßig jetzt schon nur noch Elektro-Trottel unterwegs.


Im Namen meines Schwiegervaters bedanke ich mich für den Trottel.
Trottel erkennt man an dem, was sie tun (oder schreiben) und nicht an dem, was sie unterm Hintern haben.


----------



## noocelo (19. Dezember 2016)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Trottel erkennt man daran, dass sie ein iiieh-bike kaufen tun.


... jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## nightwolf (20. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ihr labert vielleicht einen Scheiß  .


Die haben halt von Dir gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (20. Dezember 2016)

wenn man vom ihm auch nix lernen kann...


----------



## zarea (20. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> gelernt


Als ob hier irgendjemand irgendwann mal  irgendetwas gelernt hätte.


----------



## nightwolf (20. Dezember 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Als ob hier irgendjemand irgendwann mal  irgendetwas gelernt hätte.


Das will jetzt vermutlich keiner hoeren _-schliesslich ist das hier ein Bash-und Laberfred-_ aber ich lern eigentlich gern was dazu 

Und das hat eigentlich auch schon immer wieder ganz gut funktioniert, z. B. in meinem Monstercross-, Ruecklicht- oder Tretkurbelthread
Ebenfalls lehrreich ist fuer mich On-One Fatty
Ah und es gibt noch x andere. Fuehrt jetzt zu weit


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Dezember 2016)

Wer trägt denn nun hier das 26er endgültig zu Grabe?
Oder ist es gar wie der nicht todzukriegende Holzmichel?


----------



## zarea (20. Dezember 2016)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wer trägt denn nun hier das 26er endgültig zu Grabe?


Es geht einfach nicht kaputt. 

Versuche es seit über zwanzig Jahren,  habe es sogar hierzu den Kindern geliehen,  aber vergeblich. 

datt hält un hält ....


----------



## Rubik (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten 26 Zoll! Auch 2016 darfst Du dieses Fest erleben.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe heute einen neuen Rahmen für 559er Felgen bestellt, der wird nach meinen Vorstellungen geschweißt.

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab am 24ten früh morgens meine beiden 26er im Keller ganz dicht aneinandergekuschelt und das Licht ausgemacht. Vielleicht wird es ja Nachwuchs geben , man weiß ja seit vielen Jahren was in *der* Nacht passiert ist.
Ich war noch nicht nachgucken, bin aber schon ein bisschen nervös , 26er kann man ja immer brauchen


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Dezember 2016)

Das 26er hat schon am meisten Weihnachtenfeste erlebt und so wird es auch immer bleiben 
26 
27.5 
29


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Dezember 2016)

Mein 26er mußte zu Heiligabend leider arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Dezember 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Mein 26er mußte zu Heiligabend leider arbeiten.



Was heißt hier leider? Wer rastet der rostet


----------



## Rubik (25. Dezember 2016)

Dabei entfaltet sich 26" erst so richtig schön in Bewegung.


----------



## derbikeradler (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mein altes 26er wieder neu aufgebaut vor einer Woche. Hatte zwar vor 2 Jahren ein 27,5" AM gekauft, welches auch durchaus gut ist, aber um mal kurz angenehm eine Runde Radweg oder eben nur gerade aus zu fahren ist es eher mühsam damit zu fahren.

Was ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann:

Ich hab noch das Bild vor Augen was vor 1bis2 Jahren in der Bike Zeitung als Titelbild abgebildet war.

Da waren 3 Bikes am Berg zu sehen, 29, 27,5 und 26Zoll. Das 29" war eine halbe Radlänge weiter vorn als das 27,5er und das 26er eine halbe Radlänge weiter hinten als das 27,5er.

Dazu stand dann im Bericht, dass man mit einem 29er viel besser unterwegs ist, wie im Bild gezeigt.


Überlegt man mal aus technischer sicht, dann stimmt das auch.

29" hat einen größeren Abrollumfang als 26", somit fährt man wenn man beide Bikes mit dem Selben Gang und Übersetzung fährt mit dem 29" bei einer Kurbelumdrehung weiter als mit nem 27,5 und 26".

Was aber niemand irgendwo erwähnt ist, dass bei einem größeren Abrollumfang logischerweise auch mehr Kraft vom Motor(in dem Falle vom Radler) aufgebracht werden muss.

Wer nun kein extremes Tier ist, der muss zwangsläufig Gänge leichter schalten um mit gleicher "Motor" Belastung wie beim 26" ein 29" treten zu können. Dadurch muss man aber um beim Vorteil des 29ers zu bleiben mehr Kurbel-Drehzahl fahren, was wiederum unangenehm sein kann wenn man eher der ruhigere Treter ist.


Das merke ich im Vergleich von meinem 26" zu meinem 27,5" extrem.

Beim 26" habe ich Gänge, wo ich Stundenlang gerade aus fahren kann ohne mich stark zu belasten, es läuft einfach vom Zusammenspiel.

Beim 27,5" finde ich keinen Gang, der mich in den Bereich der flüssigen Fahrt über eine längere Strecke bringt wie beim 26iger.

Entweder muss ich um mit der gleichen Kraft zu fahren viel schneller kurbeln(Überbelastung), oder um mit der gleichen Tretdrehzahl zu fahren viel kräftiger kurbeln(Überbelastung).


Klar hat vorallem bergab 27,5" mehr Sicherheit vom Gefühl her als 26", aber in dem Punkt wie oben erklärt bin ich mit den 27,5" noch immer nicht richtig grün und meinem Arbeitskollegen der auch von 26" auf das gleiche 27,5" Bike umgestiegen ist geht es gleich.

Aus den Gründen kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen, wie man mit 29" überhaupt als normaler Biker irgendwie gescheit vorwärts kommen soll(und das auch noch bergauf) und halte die Empfehlungen in Zeitungen und den Markttrend dass als CC Bikes nurnoch 29er angeboten werden als abartig.


----------



## nils0382 (25. Dezember 2016)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> Ich habe mein altes 26er wieder neu aufgebaut vor einer Woche. Hatte zwar vor 2 Jahren ein 27,5" AM gekauft, welches auch durchaus gut ist, aber um mal kurz angenehm eine Runde Radweg oder eben nur gerade aus zu fahren ist es eher mühsam damit zu fahren.
> 
> Was ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann:
> 
> ...



@derbikeradler 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich habe in den 90er jahren mein Jugendweihe Geld auf den Kopf gehauen und mir ein Stevens für damals 1000 DM gekauft. Damals war alles 26 Zoll. Du bist beim Händler in' Laden, wolltest n Reifen Kaufen und es war klar, das ist n 26er. Heute machen die doch nur noch grütze!!! 26er, 27,5er, 27,5plus, 29er... ich finde, das sind doch alles nur Maßnahmen, um den Markt künstlich am leben zu halten. Von der Industrie an den Haaren herbei gezogene "Neue" Trends. Leider werden ja fast nur noch 27,5er und 29er Bikes angeboten und da ich ein Neues Bike brauchte, habe ich mir ein 27,5er bestellt. Mit den 29er kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Diese großen Laufräder, das sieht doch affig aus  aber gut, jeder wie er will. Ich freu mich jedenfals auf mein 27,5er, auch wenn ich lieber 26er weiter fahren würde... aber da gibts ja nun nich mehr viele von 

mfg nils


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Dezember 2016)

verstehe nicht, warum da so ein drama draus gemacht wird, wenn man 26" weiterhin fahren möchte, einfach 26" laufräder in 27,5" rahmen & gabel einbauen, einfach fahren

habe mir jetzt auch ein transition patrol aufgebaut, rahmen & gabel sind für 27,5" ausgelegt, habe 26" laufräder eingebaut & funzt


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Dezember 2016)

nils0382 schrieb:


> @derbikeradler
> Leider werden ja fast nur noch 27,5er und 29er Bikes angeboten und da ich ein Neues Bike brauchte, habe ich mir ein 27,5er bestellt.
> mfg nils



Deswegen werden keine 26" mehr hergestellt damit sie die letzten auch noch soweit kriegen auf ihre Masche reinzufallen.
Falls dann jeder ein 650b oder 29er Trekkingbike hat,dann denkt sich die Bikeindustrie jetzt bringen wir wieder was gescheites auf den Markt und siehe da es kommt wieder das beste 26"


----------



## derbikeradler (25. Dezember 2016)

Klar will keine Firma stehen bleiben und die Entwicklung muss weiter gehen.

Doch früher ist man 30 Jahre mit 26 Zoll gefahren und nun schmeißt man innerhalb von 2-4 Jahren 10 Reifengrößen auf den Markt.

Ich will nicht bestreiten dann es Wahnsinn ist, dass mein Canyon Spectral mit allem dran genau so viel wiegt wie mein maues 26" Hardtail, daran sieht man schon was in den letzten Jahen passiert ist.

Aber was mir etwas auf den eks geht ist, dass man merkt dass jetzt so langsam die Ideen aus gehen. Rahmen leichter bauen, geht kaum noch, Materialien sind ausgeschöpft, somit muss man nun eben auf Druck sinnlose Produkte erfinden um seinen Umsatz noch irgendwie anzukurbeln obwohl sie nüchtern betrachtet keinem etwas bringen, aber druch Werbung schön geredet werden.


----------



## Frontschwein666 (25. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch kurz vor dem 


liteville901 schrieb:


> verstehe nicht, warum da so ein drama draus gemacht wird, wenn man 26" weiterhin fahren möchte, einfach 26" laufräder in 27,5" rahmen & gabel einbauen, einfach fahren
> 
> habe mir jetzt auch ein transition patrol aufgebaut, rahmen & gabel sind für 27,5" ausgelegt, habe 26" laufräder eingebaut & funzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 558437



Wie hoch ist das tretlager denn jetzt?


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Dezember 2016)

Frontschwein666 schrieb:


> Bin auch kurz vor dem
> 
> 
> Wie hoch ist das tretlager denn jetzt?




es ist 339mm hoch, also wie die werksangabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frontschwein666 (25. Dezember 2016)

170er Kurbeln montiert?


----------



## bikebuster90 (25. Dezember 2016)

175mm kurbel


----------



## Frontschwein666 (25. Dezember 2016)

Bei meinem 650er Frame mit 26 bin ich schon mit 170er Kurbeln fast zu tief,aber BB ist auch noch tiefer als bei dir.Summa Sumarum rund 5mm tiefer insgesammt.Bin schon am überlegen auf 165mm zu gehen.


----------



## vice-president (25. Dezember 2016)

Genau! Früher war ALLES besser.


----------



## nils0382 (25. Dezember 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Deswegen werden keine 26" mehr hergestellt damit sie die letzten auch noch soweit kriegen auf ihre Masche reinzufallen.
> Falls dann jeder ein 650b oder 29er Trekkingbike hat,dann denkt sich die Bikeindustrie jetzt bringen wir wieder was gescheites auf den Markt und siehe da es kommt wieder das beste 26"


so wirds wohl kommen... aber dann heisst das ganze "Retro"


----------



## RetroRider (28. Dezember 2016)

Dann bin ich ja schon wieder der Zeit voraus.
Vor lauter Panik hab ich mir schon wieder einen 26er Rahmen bestellt. Das wäre dann der 4. dieses Jahr. Ich glaub das reicht ein Weilchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (28. Dezember 2016)

So ca. 80 Jahre sollten gehen ...


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich frag mich gerade, wie ich als Selbsteinspeicher ueberhaupt jemals wuerde 27.5 aufbauen koennen.
Es gibt dafuer ja nicht mal passende Speichen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-leidige-thema-der-speichenlaenge.831024/


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Dezember 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, wie ich als Selbsteinspeicher ueberhaupt jemals wuerde 27.5 aufbauen koennen.
> Es gibt dafuer ja nicht mal passende Speichen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-leidige-thema-der-speichenlaenge.831024/


schilimm sowas..  ^^


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (30. Dezember 2016)

mfg nils[/QUOTE]


nils0382 schrieb:


> @derbikeradler
> ... ich finde, das sind doch alles nur Maßnahmen, um den Markt künstlich am leben zu halten. Von der Industrie an den Haaren herbei gezogene "Neue" Trends...
> 
> mfg nils



Mitnichten sind das "neue Trends". Ich habe mir im vergangenen Jahr ein Ritchey P 650 b aufgebaut und war einigermaßen erstaunt zu erfahren das Tom Ritchey schon in den 90zigern mit dieser Größe auf den Markt gehen wollte. Nur war der Markt damals noch nicht so weit. Ich habe meinen Umstieg jedenfalls nicht bereut und auch das Argument mit den "schlechter" zu tretenden Gängen mag ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ich bin von einer Kurbellänge von 172,5mm beim 26" auf 175mm beim 27,5" umgestiegen und es ist perfekt für mich.

Kommt gut ins neue Jahr
Olli


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Dezember 2016)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> Das merke ich im Vergleich von meinem 26" zu meinem 27,5" extrem.
> 
> Beim 26" habe ich Gänge, wo ich Stundenlang gerade aus fahren kann ohne mich stark zu belasten, es läuft einfach vom Zusammenspiel.
> 
> Beim 27,5" finde ich keinen Gang, der mich in den Bereich der flüssigen Fahrt über eine längere Strecke bringt wie beim 26iger.


Das mag für DEINE Bikes gelten, hat aber m.E. nicht allein mit den Laufradgrößen zu tun, sondern eher mit den Kassetten bzw. Ritzeln und Kettenblättern, die Du montiert hast. Ich habs an meinem 26er gemerkt, als ich von 11-32er auf 11-34er Kassette umgestiegen bin. Da ist halt nicht nur das letzte Ritzel größer als vorher sondern die Abstufungen von 11 auf 34 sind auch anders. Da ich auch immer versuche in meiner Wohlfühl-Trittfrequenz zu fahren, fährt sich für mich die 11-34er viel angenehmer über die ganze Kassettenbreite (und das 34er Ritzel brauch ich eher selten).


----------



## Blaubarschbub (1. Januar 2017)

Alles Gute für 2017 - Respekt Ihr Selbertreter! 
Achtung - Neuigkeiten: 
Traditionell an Silvester Bleigießen gemacht (Carbon ist noch nicht so weit ) und was kam bei mir raus? Ein Kringel, also was Rundes. Wir haben gemeinsam überlegt - Donut? Schwimmreif? Neue Winterreifen? 

Dann hab ich es im Maßstab 1:17 hochgerechnet und was war es?  *Eine 26 Zoll Felge . *
Na also, wenn das kein gutes Zeichen ist 

In diesem Sinne wünsch ich uns allen ein gutes Neues.
Eigentlich ist es ja auch egal ob mit 26, 27,5 oder 29, die Hauptsache wir haben Spass


----------



## dickerbert (1. Januar 2017)

Das ist ja ein Ding! Normalerweise glaube ich nicht an diesen Hokuspokus. Aber diese Prophezeiung scheint mir so real, es MUSS einfach in 2017 so sein, dass 26 Zoll in Form von Bleifelgen ein Revival feiert! 
Du bist unser Messias!


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Januar 2017)

Mein Intense hat neue Schuhe in der Grösse 26 bekommen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Januar 2017)

Eine 26" Felge?
Ja, der Blaubarschbub muß der neue Messias sein!
Man erkennt ihn an der 26" Felge.
Ich muß es wissen, schließlich bin ich schon vielen 26" Felgen gefolgt!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (1. Januar 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Du bist unser Messias!







Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ja, der Blaubarschbub muß der neue Messias sein!Man erkennt ihn an der 26" Felge.
> Ich muß es wissen, schließlich bin ich schon vielen 26" Felgen gefolgt!





Männers, einen Wehrmutstropfen gibt es:
_Falls_ Ihr ein Kind von mir wollt, das geht leider nicht. An der Börse ist auch schon alles wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Januar 2017)

So genau wollte das sicher keiner wissen...


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Januar 2017)

Also stirbt 26" doch aus. und en schuldigen haben wir auch gleich!


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Januar 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Also stirbt 26" doch aus. und en schuldigen haben wir auch gleich!



Wenn das 26er aussterben sollte,dann stirbt auch das Mountainbiken aus.


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Januar 2017)

öhm, und warum?


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Januar 2017)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> öhm, und warum?



Weil ein Trekkingbike kein Mountainbike ist


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Januar 2017)

27.5 ist ja von der Größe her wie 28"
Und was ein 28er ist kann man hier lesen  https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trekkingrad


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2017)

Oder mal ernsthaft:




Mit anderen Worten: 26" ist MTB, Trekking oder Rennrad (je nach Felgengröße), 29" kann nur MTB sein (außer man findet eine exotische Felge mit passendem Reifen).


----------



## 18hls86 (2. Januar 2017)

Ah, endlich mal wieder eine Tabelle! 

Jetzt, schmeiß ich mal, Keith Bontrager als Erfinder von 26" Bikes in den Raum.
Warum? Finde die Idee einfach Klasse!


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Januar 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Mein Intense hat neue Schuhe in der Grösse 26 bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 560112



Hast Du die gebraucht gekoft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Hast Du die gebraucht gekoft?



nein die hab ich neu und original verpackt gekauft


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Januar 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> nein die hab ich neu und original verpackt gekauft



Ich hatte an der letzten EB Kontakt zu Mavic und der Herr war sehr irritiert zu meiner Frage wie Mavic ohne 26" Felgen den Markt, der noch immer sehr groß ist, abdecken will ...
Aber OEM ist wohl sehr viel einträglicher als After Market ...


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich hatte an der letzten EB Kontakt zu Mavic und der Herr war sehr irritiert zu meiner Frage wie Mavic ohne 26" Felgen den Markt, der noch immer sehr groß ist, abdecken will ...
> Aber OEM ist wohl sehr viel einträglicher als After Market ...



Aftermarket ist immer lukrativer.

Wenn Mavic daran kein Interesse mehr hat, dann gibt es offenbar keine Nachfrage mehr


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Januar 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Aftermarket ist immer lukrativer.
> 
> Wenn Mavic daran kein Interesse mehr hat, dann gibt es offenbar keine Nachfrage mehr



So ähnlich, mit der mangelnden Nachfrage, wollte mir der Herr auch erklären ...
Das hat mich nicht überzeugt, aber die störenden Konsumenten müssen sie ja nur noch nächste Jahr auf der EB erdulden ...


----------



## Ducsasch (2. Januar 2017)

Wahrscheinlich haben sich die schlauen 26er Fahrer schon alle zum günstigen Kurs auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt bevorratet ...


----------



## systemgewicht (2. Januar 2017)

Und die anderen 95%?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (3. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich hatte an der letzten EB Kontakt zu Mavic und der Herr war sehr irritiert zu meiner Frage wie Mavic ohne 26" Felgen den Markt, der noch immer sehr groß ist, abdecken will ...
> Aber OEM ist wohl sehr viel einträglicher als After Market ...


Der Mann war sicher irritiert, da Mavic immer noch Felgen, Reifen und Laufradsätze in 26" anbietet.


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Januar 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Der Mann war sicher irritiert, da Mavic immer noch Felgen, Reifen und Laufradsätze in 26" anbietet.



Na, er war wohl weniger irritiert als nicht ausreichend informiert und fühlte sich gestört von einem potentiellen Kunden.
Ich sprach ihn auf das mittlere Preisegment an, keine Systemlaufräder, keine Einsteiger-Modelle.
Vier Felgen sind im Programm, zwei davon Einsteiger-Modelle, Nummer 3 bockschwer und für den ganzen harten Einsatz ...
... da bleibt nur noch die XM719 Disc ...
Auswahl beginnt mindestens mit zwei möglichen Produkten ...
Außerdem brauche ich da keine Messe besuchen, das kann ich auch recherieren ohne einen Snob anzusprechen.

Ab 2018 werden sie nicht mehr durch fragende potentiellen Kunden gestört, da wird das ein hipper stylisher Event im Kalender sein.


----------



## vice-president (3. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Na, er war wohl weniger irritiert als nicht ausreichend informiert und fühlte sich gestört von einem potentiellen Kunden.
> Ich sprach ihn auf das mittlere Preisegment an, keine Systemlaufräder, keine Einsteiger-Modelle.
> Vier Felgen sind im Programm, zwei davon Einsteiger-Modelle, Nummer 3 bockschwer und für den ganzen harten Einsatz ...
> ... da bleibt nur noch die XM719 Disc ...
> ...


Du musst zur EB fahren um eine Felge auszusuchen? Und wenn du dort einen ähnlichen Ton angeschlagen hast wie hier, wundert es mich eher das überhaupt jemand mit dir spricht.


----------



## Muckal (3. Januar 2017)

Hab grad eine 26er Spoon 32 bestellt. 26" lebt!


----------



## 18hls86 (3. Januar 2017)

Ich hab auch manchmal den Eindruck, daß man als oller 26'er automatisch als unerwünschte Person abgestempelt wird.
Finde das eher witzig, als ärgerlich.

Mainstream ist doch eh langweilig und zur Zeit, für mich zumindest, uninteressant.


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Na, er war wohl weniger irritiert als nicht ausreichend informiert und fühlte sich gestört von einem potentiellen Kunden.
> Ich sprach ihn auf das mittlere Preisegment an, keine Systemlaufräder, keine Einsteiger-Modelle.
> Vier Felgen sind im Programm, zwei davon Einsteiger-Modelle, Nummer 3 bockschwer und für den ganzen harten Einsatz ...
> ... da bleibt nur noch die XM719 Disc ...
> ...



Es gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch etwas mehr Hersteller als Mavic.
Gut für die Kunden (meinem Eindruck nach doch noch seeehr viele, die sich eben nicht gleich ein neues Rad kaufen wenn die Felge kaputt ist), schlecht für Mavic


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Januar 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Du musst zur EB fahren um eine Felge auszusuchen? Und wenn du dort einen ähnlichen Ton angeschlagen hast wie hier, wundert es mich eher das überhaupt jemand mit dir spricht.



Ja genau, Du hast es erfasst, so schaut's aus. 



scylla schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch etwas mehr Hersteller als Mavic.
> Gut für die Kunden (meinem Eindruck nach doch noch seeehr viele, die sich eben nicht gleich ein neues Rad kaufen wenn die Felge kaputt ist), schlecht für Mavic



Ja, die gibt es ich hatte die beiden Jahre zuvor freundlich nachdrücklich bei den Komponentenhersteller (Felgen, Reifen und Gabeln) angefragt um mich zu informieren.
... und tatsächlich haben sich Zeit genommen, mit mir gesprochen um ihren Standpunkt zu erläutern und einigen hatten sich bedankt für das Gespräch.


----------



## Ducsasch (3. Januar 2017)

http://www.cotic.co.uk/news/2016/26aintdead2016


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Januar 2017)

.​


----------



## fone (4. Januar 2017)

Ich hab einen relativ wenig gefahrenen  26" Giant Trance X2 OEM-Laufradsatz im Keller, Jahrgang 2009 oder 2010. Wer auf solche exquisiten Schmankerl steht kann sich gerne melden. 26" ist gerade ein neuer aufstrebender Trend, wäre also eine TOP Geldanlage. Zuschlagen!

Die Nachfrage wird ins unermessliche steigen!!!

Oder einen 26" Sun Ringle LRS jahrgang 2014/15? black flag oder so, orginalverpackt. 5.000€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (4. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Oder einen 26" Sun Ringle LRS jahrgang 2014/15? black flag oder so, orginalverpackt. 5.000€



Nur, wenn die Seriennummer < 2500 ist!


----------



## 18hls86 (4. Januar 2017)

Wow, ist Sun Ringle zur Zeit so hoch bewertet? 

Schön, wenn Konsum glücklich macht, ist er es bestimmt wert.


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2017)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Wow, ist Sun Ringle zur Zeit so hoch bewertet?
> 
> Schön, wenn Konsum glücklich macht, ist er es bestimmt wert.


Klar! Ist 26 Zoll, Alter!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (5. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> ....... 26" ist gerade ein neuer aufstrebender Trend, wäre also eine TOP Geldanlage. Zuschlagen!
> Die Nachfrage wird ins unermessliche steigen!!!
> Oder einen 26" Sun Ringle LRS jahrgang 2014/15? black flag oder so, orginalverpackt. 5.000€



Hä? Im kommen? Habs noch nie gehen oder davon fahren sehen??

Wenn ich das so lese mit den Preisen, holy crap, ich hab Gold im Keller liegen. Da muss ich gleich mal meine Hausratversicherung aufstocken lassen


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab einen relativ wenig gefahrenen  26" Giant Trance X2 OEM-Laufradsatz im Keller, Jahrgang 2009 oder 2010. Wer auf solche exquisiten Schmankerl steht kann sich gerne melden. 26" ist gerade ein neuer aufstrebender Trend, wäre also eine TOP Geldanlage. Zuschlagen!
> 
> Die Nachfrage wird ins unermessliche steigen!!!
> 
> Oder einen 26" Sun Ringle LRS jahrgang 2014/15? black flag oder so, orginalverpackt. 5.000€



... dann nimmt man einfach den von 2016 :

https://www.bike24.de/p1172026.html


----------



## Leuchtentrager (5. Januar 2017)

.​


----------



## R.C. (5. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... dann nimmt man einfach den von 2016 :
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1172026.html



Den gibt's aber eben nicht mehr zu kaufen, deswegen steigen die Preise durch die grosse Nachfrage ja ins unermessliche.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2017)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Das war doch nur ein Scherz, Du Dummerchen.



Jap, hab' ich schon verstanden ...


----------



## Blaubarschbub (5. Januar 2017)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Das war doch nur ein Scherz, Du Dummerchen.



Oh man, Du Illusionszerstörer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (5. Januar 2017)

Oh man, hier könnte man mit Fake News auch mächtig für Verwirrung sorgen...

Da fällt mir ein: Michael Jackson ist gestorben.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Michael Jackson ist gestorben.



echt jetzt? 
Wie gut, dass wenigstens Elvis noch lebt.


----------



## --- (5. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Michael Jackson ist gestorben.


Der stellt ja zum Glück keine Reifen her, oder?


----------



## 18hls86 (5. Januar 2017)

Ne, der lebt jetzt als Aussteiger in Dubai.

Ziemlich strange, aber ihm gefällts!


----------



## OKtoBerIKE (16. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Der stellt ja zum Glück keine Reifen her, oder?


man weiß es nicht, bei dem Silikon in der Nase


----------



## Deleted 217350 (16. Januar 2017)

Er hat es wohl auch weniger mit den Reifen gehabt - sondern eher mit den Unreifen (Jungs)  .

Hat man mal wo gehört 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (16. Januar 2017)

Jo, und so seltsam weiß gefärbte Skin hatte er ...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (16. Januar 2017)

Das sind doch sicher nur Zierreifen oder wer um alles in der Welt fährt mit sowas...


----------



## noocelo (17. Januar 2017)

... es gibt sogar leute die e-bikes fahren!


----------



## xyzHero (17. Januar 2017)

Oder 26" Räder...


----------



## --- (17. Januar 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Er hat es wohl auch weniger mit den Reifen gehabt - sondern eher mit den Unreifen (Jungs)  .
> 
> Hat man mal wo gehört
> 
> ...


----------



## vice-president (17. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das sind doch sicher nur Zierreifen oder wer um alles in der Welt fährt mit sowas...


Die Reifen waren mal sehr beliebt. Das war aber offensichtlich vor deiner Zeit.


----------



## zarea (17. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das sind doch sicher nur Zierreifen oder wer um alles in der Welt fährt mit sowas...


Jung, weiße Reifen geben keine schwarzen Striche auf dem Linoleum-Boden. Braucht man für Indoor-Cycling.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (17. Januar 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... es gibt sogar leute die e-bikes fahren!



ne, oder 

Aber doch hoffentlich mit 26 Zoll


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2017)

Nein, dass ist ja das noch viel schlimmererere...


----------



## dickerbert (17. Januar 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Die Reifen waren mal sehr beliebt. Das war aber offensichtlich vor deiner Zeit.


Lass Joey in Ruhe! Sonst kriegst du's mit mir zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (17. Januar 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Die Reifen waren mal sehr beliebt. Das war aber offensichtlich vor deiner Zeit.


 
Genau wie Föhnfrisuren und sehr viel anderer Scheiss. Aber darüber kann man ja eigentlich nur froh sein...


----------



## moxrox (25. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das sind doch sicher nur Zierreifen oder wer um alles in der Welt fährt mit sowas...



War mit weißen Reifen die mir in Italien ein Händler montierte im Spätsommer/Herbst am Gardasee mit einem weiß/roten Rahmen, damit fühlte man sich wie ein Platzhirsch und selbst die Rennradler glotzten einen nach lol.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. Januar 2017)

Ja das ist wirklich wichtig


----------



## moxrox (26. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ja das ist wirklich wichtig



Sicher, muss ja zur Föhnfrisur passen


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Mai 2017)

Hier wieder ein Beleg das 26er nicht aussterben


----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Mai 2017)

Und was willste uns damit jetzt sagen....!?


----------



## noocelo (13. Mai 2017)

steht doch über dem bild.


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Mai 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und was willste uns damit jetzt sagen....!?


----------



## Basti138 (13. Mai 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und was willste uns damit jetzt sagen....!?



Dass das Bike schneller ist, als deins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (13. Mai 2017)

Den Farben nach ein gutes Stück aus der Insolvenzmasse von Praktiker  .


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Mai 2017)

Mit Anbaupimmel.


----------



## MrMapei (13. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Dass das Bike schneller ist, als deins


Sind bei dir die Farben kaputt?


----------



## roofrockrider (13. Mai 2017)

26" ist leichter, stabiler und besser zu beschleunigen 
Deshalb hab ich ein Camber, ein Pitch und ein Glory alles in 26"


----------



## Leuchtentrager (13. Mai 2017)

.​


----------



## Basti138 (13. Mai 2017)

Insgeheim ist das doch auch der Grund für den Ebike Boom - weil eben die zu großen Laufräder schlichtundergreifend scheisse rollen.
Das hat die Bikeindustrie schon gut eingefädelt - sonst würde heute kaum einer Ebike fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (13. Mai 2017)

jetzt _macht_ auf einmal alles sinn.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (13. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> jetzt _macht_ auf einmal alles sinn.


Dass das bei dir aber auch immer so dauert ... [emoji8] 

Gesendet von meinem MediaPad X1 7.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## noocelo (14. Mai 2017)




----------



## kartoffelbrot (14. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 604206


Ich glaub an dich! Du packst das, mit dem Zusammenhang und so!


----------



## noocelo (14. Mai 2017)

ich fang mal mit 'und so' an.


----------



## vice-president (15. Mai 2017)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> 26" ist leichter, stabiler und besser zu beschleunigen


----------



## murmel04 (15. Mai 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


>



Bei dem Teil kann ich einen Umstieg verstehen.


----------



## Tischgrill (15. Mai 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


>


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. Mai 2017)

Das is abba kein 26er!


----------



## 18hls86 (15. Mai 2017)

Fck, schaut aus wie ein 29'er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (15. Mai 2017)

29er halt!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. Mai 2017)

Schilimm sowas!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Mai 2017)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> 26" ist leichter, stabiler und besser zu beschleunigen





vice-president schrieb:


>



Nicht zu vergessen: Hübscher!


----------



## RetroRider (15. Mai 2017)

Stimmt. Räder mit Scheibenbremse sind häßlich.


----------



## 18hls86 (15. Mai 2017)

Bitte, keine Tabelle, sonst muss ich noch heulen! 

Schlimmer geht immer, sagte Gary. Und Recht hat er!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (13. Dezember 2017)

.​


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. Dezember 2017)

Mit 26+ Bereifung, also ein 3.0 26" Reifen im 27,5er Rahmen,  wird das Altitude 2018 auch angeboten, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Trialar (18. Dezember 2017)

Also es ist völlig wurscht was ein winziger Teil in einem Forum für die bessere Laufradgröße hält, wichtig ist, was der Markt für besser hält. Und das ist nicht 26". Würdet ihr wirklich als Hersteller noch 26" anbieten, wenn 99,99% der Leute 27,5 oder 29" für das bessere Format halten.


----------



## dickerbert (18. Dezember 2017)

Wetten, dass 99,99% gar keine Idee haben, was sie für besser halten? Die nehmen das, was ihnen der Verkäufer empfiehlt. Und wenn es keine Auswahl zwischen 27,5 und 29 Zoll gäbe, dann wären auch noch heute alle glücklich mit 26". Der Konsument hat nicht entschieden. Die Marketing Maschinerie hat einfach sau gut funktioniert und Bedürfnisse geschaffen, die es nie gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde mich als Hersteller fragen, warum niemand mehr bei mir 26 zoll Räder kauft, nur weil ich keine mehr anbiete


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Also es ist völlig wurscht was ein winziger Teil in einem Forum für die bessere Laufradgröße hält, wichtig ist, was der Markt für besser hält. Und das ist nicht 26". Würdet ihr wirklich als Hersteller noch 26" anbieten, wenn 99,99% der Leute 27,5 oder 29" für das bessere Format halten.


Ich glaube daß Du da etwas durcheinander bekommen hast.  

Die Industrie hat sich zwecks Umsatzsteigerung auf 27,5 geeinigt und es so diktiert. Und die Bikebravos haben Steigbügelhalter dabei gespielt.


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Mc Kenzie hatte übrigens lange vorher 28 Zoll MTB´s und keiner wollte sowas.


----------



## Teguerite (18. Dezember 2017)

Bin jetzt notgedrungen auf 29" umgestiegen, fühlt sich irgendwie träger an das Ganze. Schwerer ist es im Vergleich zu 26" sowieso, aber was solls, ich sehe es als Training ;-)


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Bin in Richtung Klassiker abgedriftet, die Wirtschaft kann mich mal


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

als stabiles trans-Sport-Rad ist 26 zoll unschlagbar
diese ganzen Leute die auf den 29 zoll Zug aufspringen sind doch solche Hipster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

> diese ganzen Leute die auf den 29 zoll Zug aufspringen sind doch solche Hipster



Einspruch!


----------



## Teguerite (18. Dezember 2017)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> als stabiles trans-Sport-Rad ist 26 zoll unschlagbar
> diese ganzen Leute die auf den 29 zoll Zug aufspringen sind doch solche Hipster



Was ist Trans Sport??? Eine neue GenderBikeBezeichnung?


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Das ist das neue 3. Geschlecht bei Fahrrädern


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Was ist Trans Sport??? Eine neue GenderBikeBezeichnung?


Transport-Sport



Basti138 schrieb:


> Einspruch!


ja da magst du schon recht haben, die fahren eher fixies und singlespeed


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Was ist das?


----------



## GehenDuMusst (18. Dezember 2017)

Wir sind eine 3-er Fahrergruppe und einer von uns hatte sich von der 29"-Idee anstecken lassen. Was soll man dazu sagen, schneller ist er auch nicht geworden, dafür kostet sein Titan-Gefährt um die 4500 €


----------



## Trialar (18. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich glaube daß Du da etwas durcheinander bekommen hast.
> 
> Die Industrie hat sich zwecks Umsatzsteigerung auf 27,5 geeinigt und es so diktiert. Und die Bikebravos haben Steigbügelhalter dabei gespielt.



 Immer diese Verschwörungstheorien. 
Könnt ihr euch nicht EINMAL vorstellen, dass es auch positive Entwicklungen gibt. Wenn 99,99% der Nutzer sagen die Vorteile überwiegen die Nachteile, sollte man dann nicht in Erwägung ziehen, dass es stimmen könnte?
Vielleicht ist sogar für euch 26" besser geeignet, das kann sein, was auch nicht schlimm ist, aber ihr müsst euch klar werden, dass ihr damit in der sehr kleinen Minderheit seid und ihr nicht davon ausgehen dürft, dies würde auf die Mehrheit zutreffen.​


GehenDuMusst schrieb:


> Wir sind eine 3-er Fahrergruppe und einer von uns hatte sich von der 29"-Idee anstecken lassen. Was soll man dazu sagen, schneller ist er auch nicht geworden, dafür kostet sein Titan-Gefährt um die 4500 €



Glaubst du wirklich ein neues 26" Titan Rad würdest du heute günstiger als für 4500€ bekommen  Das ist schon sehr naiv


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Verschwörungstheorie? Wohl eher ne Verschwörungspraxis


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Bierkisten auf den Gepäckträger mit Spanngurten zum Beispiel..

29 zoll ist ein Fahrrad das sich nicht entscheiden kann ob es MTB oder Trekkingrad sein will..


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

dafür würde ich ein 29er nehmen, weils nicht schade drum ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (18. Dezember 2017)

Auf den angesagten Isartrails sind die Typen mit den teuren, leichten 29ern schon oft fitter als ich. Aber abseits der "Posiermeile" gibt's auch schöne Ecken, und da sind meine Bikes die hochwertigsten und "schnellsten". 

Schwer zu überbieten: 26" + 25.4er Lenkerklemmung + Stahlfedergabel mit offenem Ölbad + Stahlrahmen + Felgenbremsen + langer Vorbau.


----------



## RetroRider (18. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> dafür würde ich ein 29er nehmen, weils nicht schade drum ist


Beim 29er ist die Ladefläche höher, das macht die Fuhre instabiler.


----------



## GehenDuMusst (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Immer diese Verschwörungstheorien.
> Könnt ihr euch nicht EINMAL vorstellen, dass es auch positive Entwicklungen gibt. Wenn 99,99% der Nutzer sagen die Vorteile überwiegen die Nachteile, sollte man dann nicht in Erwägung ziehen, dass es stimmen könnte?
> Vielleicht ist sogar für euch 26" besser geeignet, das kann sein, was auch nicht schlimm ist, aber ihr müsst euch klar werden, dass ihr damit in der sehr kleinen Minderheit seid und ihr nicht davon ausgehen dürft, dies würde auf die Mehrheit zutreffen.​Glaubst du wirklich ein neues 26" Titan Rad würdest du heute günstiger als für 4500€ bekommen  Das ist schon sehr naiv



99,99 % , ist das nicht ein zu wenig ? Mensch, mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass die Firmen sogar Profi-Fahrer zahlen, damit sie mit den neuen und angeblich besseren 29" Bikes fahren. Bestimmt ist da was dran, aber vielleicht auch nicht und vor allem muss man nicht jeden Sch... glauben 

Wozu denn soviel Geld ausgeben, wenn man immer als letzter oben den Berg ankommt ..... Soll jeder selber entscheiden gell


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Isartrails, 26 Zoll, Starrgabel, 22,2 Lenker, Klemmschaftvorbau, Canties, Stahl Rahmen, Haken und Riemen und neidische Blicke


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

Aber diese feinen stahl klassiker sind fast nicht zu toppen was das künstlerisch gefügte stahlrohr betrifft...
Einfach was Design angeht


----------



## Trialar (18. Dezember 2017)

GehenDuMusst schrieb:


> Wozu denn soviel Geld ausgeben, wenn man immer als letzte oben den Berg ankommt ..... Soll jeder selber entscheiden gell



Wieso bringen hier immer alle das Argument, die neuen Laufradgrößen wären teurer? Das ist so schwachsinnig. MTB boomt halt grad wie verrückt, die Leute haben gerade sehr viel Geld und die Inflation nicht zu vergessen, deshalb sind aktuelle Räder so teuer. Wenn 26 Zoll noch ein Thema wäre, wären die Preise genausohoch.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Immer diese Verschwörungstheorien.
> Könnt ihr euch nicht EINMAL vorstellen, dass es auch positive Entwicklungen gibt. Wenn 99,99% der Nutzer sagen die Vorteile überwiegen die Nachteile, sollte man dann nicht in Erwägung ziehen, dass es stimmen könnte?
> Vielleicht ist sogar für euch 26" besser geeignet, das kann sein, was auch nicht schlimm ist, aber ihr müsst euch klar werden, dass ihr damit in der sehr kleinen Minderheit seid und ihr nicht davon ausgehen dürft, dies würde auf die Mehrheit zutreffen.​
> 
> ...


Ich behaupte ja gar nicht daß 26er unbedingt überall besser sind. Genauso wenig daß diese Riesenräder total sinnlos sind. Natürlich rollen 29er besser, aber sie haben halt auch Nachteile. Sie sind nicht so wendig, weniger steif, kleine Leute haben mit ihnen größere Probleme, sie beschleunigen schlechter etc. etc. Dann kam die Industrie mit einem zweiten neuen Standard, der verdammt nah an den alten 26ern liegt: Die 27,5er. Spätestens da war es offensichtlich daß es hier nur um Verkaufszahlen geht, wozu das Rad am besten jährlich neu erfunden wird. Denn streng genommen hätten die beiden Laufradgrößen 29 + 26 ja schon alles abgedeckt. Sind ja sicher prinzipiell alles keine schlechten Räder, aber wer mir einzureden versucht, daß Mountainbikes mit 26er Laufrädern nur mies sind und mit den neuen Laufradgrößen alles besser geworden ist, der erntet im Normalfall nur Hohn und Spott von mir.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Wieso bringen hier immer alle das Argument, die neuen Laufradgrößen wären teurer? Das ist so schwachsinnig. MTB boomt halt grad wie verrückt, die Leute haben gerade sehr viel Geld und die Inflation nicht zu vergessen, deshalb sind aktuelle Räder so teuer. Wenn 26 Zoll noch ein Thema wäre, wären die Preise genausohoch.


e bikes und Talent Shows boomen auch


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2017)

@Basti1938 schrieb:


> dafür würde ich ein 29er nehmen, weils nicht schade drum ist


Ja, damals, da war der Krieg noch nicht verloren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Nach dem krieg ist vor dem krieg


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

Einmal ist Keinmal
Deswegen hatten wir auch zwei davon


----------



## RetroRider (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Wieso bringen hier immer alle das Argument, die neuen Laufradgrößen wären teurer? Das ist so schwachsinnig. MTB boomt halt grad wie verrückt, die Leute haben gerade sehr viel Geld und die Inflation nicht zu vergessen, deshalb sind aktuelle Räder so teuer. Wenn 26 Zoll noch ein Thema wäre, wären die Preise genausohoch.


Bin ja froh daß 26" nicht mehr in Mode ist. Sonst wären die Teile nicht so günstig. 
Aber Löhne und Inflation sind meines Wissens seit vielen Jahren in Deutschland zu niedrig statt zu hoch. (Abgesehen von der Immobilien-Blase)


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Einmal ist Keinmal
> Deswegen hatten wir auch zwei davon


Einer kommt noch.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Wieso bringen hier immer alle das Argument, die neuen Laufradgrößen wären teurer? Das ist so schwachsinnig. MTB boomt halt grad wie verrückt, die Leute haben gerade sehr viel Geld und die Inflation nicht zu vergessen, deshalb sind aktuelle Räder so teuer. Wenn 26 Zoll noch ein Thema wäre, wären die Preise genausohoch.


Neu wären sie natürlich genauso teuer. Aber dank der neuen Standards trauen sich viele nicht mehr sich ein älteres Bike zu kaufen, da diese ja als unfahrbar abgestempelt wurden. Und schon biste zumindest in den ersten Jahren gezwungen gewesen sich was neues anzuschaffen. Und die Industrie wird nicht müde werden immer wieder auf's Neue irgend ne Sau durch's Dorf zu treiben, um die Leute zu animieren sich in immer kürzeren Zyklen neue Räder zu holen.

Es gibt natürlich auch Standards die Sinn machen, ohne Frage. Aber da auch mal ein wenig kritisch genauer hinzuschauen ist schon lohnenswert.


----------



## prince67 (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich ein neues 26" Titan Rad würdest du heute günstiger als für 4500€ bekommen


Warscheinlich ging es nur darum. dass sich der Freund extra ein 4500Euro teures 29" Titanfahrrad gekauft hat, weil man ihm eingeredet hat, dass er damit schneller ist, statt sein altes 4500Euro teures 26" Titanfahrrad weiter zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (18. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja gar nicht daß 26er unbedingt überall besser sind. Genauso wenig daß diese Riesenräder total sinnlos sind. Natürlich rollen 29er besser, aber sie haben halt auch Nachteile. Sie sind nicht so wendig, weniger steif, kleine Leute haben mit ihnen größere Probleme, sie beschleunigen schlechter etc. etc. Dann kam die Industrie mit einem zweiten neuen Standard, der verdammt nah an den alten 26ern liegt: Die 27,5er. Spätestens da war es offensichtlich daß es hier nur um Verkaufszahlen geht, wozu das Rad am besten jährlich neu erfunden wird. Denn streng genommen hätten die beiden Laufradgrößen 29 + 26 ja schon alles abgedeckt. Sind ja sicher prinzipiell alles keine schlechten Räder, aber wer mir einzureden versucht, daß Mountainbikes mit 26er Laufrädern nur mies sind und mit den neuen Laufradgrößen alles besser geworden ist, der erntet im Normalfall nur Hohn und Spott von mir.



Also ich hatte/habe ein 26er daheim stehen. Habe dann ein 29er getestet und festgestellt, dass es verdammt gut rollt und Wurzeln etc einfach glattgebügelt wurden. Aber mir war es einfach nicht wendig genug für technische Trails. Habe dann ein 27,5er getestet und von der Wendigkeit her keinen Unterschied zum 26er gemerkt. Allerdings deutlich besser Kanten und Wurzeln überrollt.

Ich spreche jetzt aus meinen Erfahrungen (L-Rahmen Fahrer 184cm):


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Nach dem krieg ist vor dem krieg


Ohne Meldung weitermachen, Onkel Josef-Hermann.


----------



## Basti138 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hätte meine Tante nen Zipfl, wärs mein Onkel, ja.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Neu wären sie natürlich genauso teuer. Aber dank der neuen Standards trauen sich viele nicht mehr sich ein älteres Bike zu kaufen, da diese ja als anfahrbar abgestempelt wurden. Und schon biste zumindest in den ersten Jahren gezwungen gewesen sich was neues anzuschaffen. Und die Industrie wird nicht müde werden immer wieder auf's Neue irgend ne Sau durch's Dorf zu treiben, um die Leute zu animieren sich in immer kürzeren Zyklen neue Räder zu holen.
> 
> Es gibt natürlich auch Standards die Sinn machen, ohne Frage. Aber da auch mal ein wenig kritisch genauer hinzuschauen ist schon lohnenswert.


Das ist kein neuer Standard, das ist lediglich ein MTB das seine geländetauglichkeit verliert..  weil es auch so aussieht wie ein trekking rad.. 
Es gibt Leute die fahren auf ihren 28 er mtb´s mit dicken Stollenreifen durch die City, also weshalb fahren die denn auch eher in der Stadt anstatt im Wald ?
Das höchste der gefühle sind die Bordsteine die natürlich überaus gekonnt langsam runter gefahren werden, damit der Aldi einkauf nicht runter fällt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Also ich hatte/habe ein 26er daheim stehen. Habe dann ein 29er getestet und festgestellt, dass es verdammt gut rollt und Wurzeln etc einfach glattgebügelt wurden. Aber mir war es einfach nicht wendig genug für technische Trails. Habe dann ein 27,5er getestet und von der Wendigkeit her keinen Unterschied zum 26er gemerkt. Allerdings deutlich besser Kanten und Wurzeln überrollt.
> 
> Ich spreche jetzt aus meinen Erfahrungen (L-Rahmen Fahrer 184cm):


Ab davon daß solch ne Punktvergabe ne höchst subjektive Note hat:
Das wird andere Gründe als die Laufradgröße haben. Ein 27,5er hat ja nur einen unwesentlich größeren Durchmesser als 26er. Überhaupt liegen sie vom Durchmesser viel näher an 26er als an 29ern. Da halte ich es für ausgeschlossen daß nur aufgrund der Laufradgröße hier solch ein eklatanter Unterschied zwischen 26ern und 27,5ern liegt.

Das klingt ja glatt so als würden einem alle mit größeren Laufrädern bei Wurzeln so richtig um die Ohren fahren, also quasi Kreise um einen ziehen. Sicher das..


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (19. Dezember 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Wetten, dass 99,99% gar keine Idee haben, was sie für besser halten? Die nehmen das, was ihnen der Verkäufer empfiehlt. Und wenn es keine Auswahl zwischen 27,5 und 29 Zoll gäbe, dann wären auch noch heute alle glücklich mit 26". Der Konsument hat nicht entschieden. Die Marketing Maschinerie hat einfach sau gut funktioniert und Bedürfnisse geschaffen, die es nie gab.




Sehe ich genauso. Wenn 29er das Nonplusultra, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau
sind,warum dann noch 27,5er schaffen?

Wer in den letzten Jahren losging um ein MTB zukaufen, traff doch in Geschäften fast nur noch auf die in den Markt gedrückten 29er.

Ich habe einige 29er probeweise gefahren und bin immer wieder bestätigt worden das
Ich mit meinen 26ern goldrichtig liege.

Und das, wie Einige sagen, die 29er bei Ihrem Aufkommen bei Wettbewerben alles in Grund und Boden gefahren haben, war ja wohl den Fahrern geschuldet.
Die von Fahrradherstellern gesponserten Spitzenfahrer wurden natürlich als erste mit 29ern ausgestattet.

​


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (19. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Immer diese Verschwörungstheorien.
> Könnt ihr euch nicht EINMAL vorstellen, dass es auch positive Entwicklungen gibt. Wenn 99,99% der Nutzer sagen die Vorteile überwiegen die Nachteile, sollte man dann nicht in Erwägung ziehen, dass es stimmen könnte?
> Vielleicht ist sogar für euch 26" besser geeignet, das kann sein, was auch nicht schlimm ist, aber ihr müsst euch klar werden, dass ihr damit in der sehr kleinen Minderheit seid und ihr nicht davon ausgehen dürft, dies würde auf die Mehrheit zutreffen.​
> 
> ...



Es sind doch nicht, wie Du schreibst 99,99%
der Allgemeinheit sondern, es sind die Besitzer von 29ern in den Foren die so zahlreich in Erscheinung treten, die Ihre Kaufentscheidung rechtfertigen wollen.

Minderheiten sind ja oft besonders laut...


----------



## veganpunk (19. Dezember 2017)

Wir sind lauter.


----------



## Normansbike (19. Dezember 2017)

Fahre zu 90% mit dem 26“ Lv dabei habe ich noch eins in 27,5“, aber das wirkt mir oft zu träge und so ist mein drittes ebenfalls ein 26“ geworden. Das beste war das der Rahmen auch noch so günstig war...


----------



## noocelo (19. Dezember 2017)

zufall?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (19. Dezember 2017)

"Marketing Maschinerie hat einfach sau gut funktioniert und Bedürfnisse geschaffen, die es nie gab."
genau so isses!
& "verschwörungstheorie": das ließe sich dann auf alle industriestandards anwenden...


----------



## vice-president (19. Dezember 2017)

tane schrieb:


> "Marketing Maschinerie hat einfach sau gut funktioniert und Bedürfnisse geschaffen, die es nie gab."
> genau so isses!
> & "verschwörungstheorie": das ließe sich dann auf alle industriestandards anwenden...


.


----------



## Edged (19. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> ...
> Die Industrie hat sich zwecks Umsatzsteigerung auf 27,5 geeinigt und es so diktiert. Und *die Bikebravos haben Steigbügelhalter dabei gespielt.*


So isses.

Ich bin aus der DIMB ausgetreten, weil die seinerzeit auch die größeren Laufräder gehypt haben. Auch zusammen mit einer Bikebravo. Und genau an dem Punkt habe ich mich gefragt, ob die DIMB nix Besseres zum tun hat ... 
---> Ausgetreten.

Meine 26"er werden noch sehr, sehr lange halten. Mein 27,5"er ist um Längen träger.
Fahren tuen Beide. Ist, als wenn man von 'nem Mini auf 'nen dicken Benz umsteigt. Der Mini macht letztendlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Dezember 2017)

Edged schrieb:


> So isses.
> 
> Ich bin aus der DIMB ausgetreten, weil die seinerzeit auch die größeren Laufräder gehypt haben. Auch zusammen mit einer Bikebravo. Und genau an dem Punkt habe ich mich gefragt, ob die DIMB nix Besseres zum tun hat ...
> ---> Ausgetreten.
> ...


Dein 27,5er wird vermutlich vor allem wegen der Richtung Chopper mutierenden modernen Geo u.a. mit flachen Lenkkopf sich träger anfühlen. Die Laufradgröße spielt da erst in zweiter Linie mit rein, zumal der Durchmesser sich da ja eh nur marginal unterscheidet.


----------



## Edged (19. Dezember 2017)

Mein 27,5"er ist ein Hardtail mit (für heutzutage) recht steilen Winkeln.
Neben meinem 26" Hardtail sieht es aus wie ein SUV neben einem Mini und fährt sich auch deutlich träger. Die Räder sind sehr deutlich größer. Beschleunigung kostet im direkten Vergleich richtig Kraft.
Auf Strecke ist das größere Bike aber deutlich relaxter unterwegs. Nur - wofür? Fehlkauf? Immerhin hat es die bessere Bremsen ...


----------



## tane (19. Dezember 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> .


jo eh, vice-president! ich bin ein großer fortschrittsfreund! "fort" im sinne von "nach vorne", net einfach nur "weg", woandershin, wurscht wohin hauptsach neu! wie lang isses her, daß uns "massenträgheit", "rotierende massen", "gewicht-zählt-am-laufrad-10-fach" eingetrichtert  wurde? & jetzt is es auf einmal besser wenn der radius zunimmt &  ganz aussen die masse auch noch & schei$$ auf die rotierende masse!


----------



## noocelo (19. Dezember 2017)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich bin aus der DIMB ausgetreten, weil die seinerzeit auch die größeren Laufräder gehypt haben.


das selbe überlege ich, wenn sie weiter kackdreckmofas im wald gutheißen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> das selbe überlege ich, wenn sie weiter kackdreckmofas im wald gutheißen.



Da wo wir uns mal getroffen haben (D-schanze) bin ich schon 3 Bratzen Stolz-auf-aufgedrehtes-Cube begegnet...der Chickenway (wo gefühlt 80% runterfahren) sah danach ganz schön scheizze aus durch die Hinterradbremserei mit den Teilen.


----------



## vice-president (19. Dezember 2017)

tane schrieb:


> ....
> wie lang isses her, daß uns "massenträgheit", "rotierende massen", "gewicht-zählt-am-laufrad-10-fach" eingetrichtert  wurde? & jetzt is es auf einmal besser wenn der radius zunimmt &  ganz aussen die masse auch noch & schei$$ auf die rotierende masse!



War damals auch schon überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (19. Dezember 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> War damals auch schon überbewertet.


Überbewertet? Schon mal zwei unterschiedlich schwere Laufradsätze am Bike ausprobiert? Das sind Welten bei starken Richtungswechsel und aus langsamen Kurven rausbeschleunigen. Bei Speed bergab ist es wohl eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## vice-president (19. Dezember 2017)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Überbewertet? Schon mal zwei unterschiedlich schwere Laufradsätze am Bike ausprobiert? Das sind Welten bei starken Richtungswechsel und aus langsamen Kurven rausbeschleunigen. ...


Ja genau! Welten!


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Immer diese Verschwörungstheorien.
> Könnt ihr euch nicht EINMAL vorstellen, dass es auch positive Entwicklungen gibt. ​




Heutzutage wird man zum verschwörungstheoretiker wenn man fakten ausspricht und an der wahrheit interessiert ist.... soweit sind wir mittlerweile gekommen.....

Ich glaub die allerwenigsten hier behaupten, dass 27,5' keine vorteile ggü 26'' hat und dass es auch ein paar positive entwicklungen gibt...

Nur haben wir hier ein problem damit, dass die industrie verdammt noch mal die vorteile von 26'' totschweigt oder vernebelt.

Wir haben ein problem mit der bevormundung, mit der politik des diktats, mit der politik der angst, mit der künstlichen schaffung von problemen nur um lösungen an den mann zu bringen...

Heutzutage werden sogar krankheiten erfunden nur um die "passenden" medikamente zu verkaufen... du kannst dir wahrscheinlich gar nicht vorstellen wie dreist, egoistisch, ausbeuterisch und menschenverachtend manche machteliten agieren.. aber...hey..klar...alles verschwörungen

Glaubst du etwa ernsthaft, dass der industrie dein fahrvergnügen wichtig ist? 

Der wirtschaft allgemein gehört grenzen aufgezeigt und sie müsste wieder in ihre, dem bürger dienende funktion, zurechtgewiesen werden... momentan ist der bürger und der 0815 politiker diener der hochfinanz....


----------



## Trialar (19. Dezember 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Heutzutage wird man zum verschwörungstheoretiker wenn man fakten ausspricht und an der wahrheit interessiert ist.... soweit sind wir mittlerweile gekommen.....
> 
> Ich glaub die allerwenigsten hier behaupten, dass 27,5' keine vorteile ggü 26'' hat und dass es auch ein paar positive entwicklungen gibt...
> 
> ...



oh man ihr tut mir echt leid... zum Glück seid ihr nicht in der Wirtschaft, bei solch schwachsinnigen Argumenten wäre jedes Land selbst verschuldet ein dritte Welt Land.


----------



## GehenDuMusst (19. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> oh man ihr tut mir echt leid... zum Glück seid ihr nicht in der Wirtschaft, bei solch schwachsinnigen Argumenten wäre jedes Land selbst verschuldet ein dritte Welt Land.


Mit anderen Worten soll man jeden Sch... kaufen, wo bleiben denn die vermeintl. Vorteile ?

PS. Ich bin seit gefühlt 20 Jahre bei einer Firma tätig, die Geld in der Wirtschaft verdient. Gott sei Dank aber nicht in der Labern-Branche, die anderen Leute jedes Zeug verkaufen wollen, sowie der 29-er Trend


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2017)

@Trialar

Argumentreicher beitrag, bravo...

Fast jedes land, jeder staat ist hoooch verschuldet und ist, häufig, von privaten banken und wirtschaftsunternehmen total abhängig...

Und zwar in einer form abhängig, dass eine diskussion um eine souveränität und entscheidungshoheit des jeweiligen landes/staates angebracht wäre...

Wäre unser neoliberlistisches wirtschaftsmodell weniger kapitalistisch und ausbeuterisch so gäbe es weniger dritt welt länder.... nur dann müssten die kapitaleliten bereit sein nicht ständig und immer noch reicher zu werden...

Das ist ganz einfach nicht gewollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (19. Dezember 2017)

Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29.

Tüdelü


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Dezember 2017)

Sicher das..


----------



## Teguerite (19. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29.
> 
> Tüdelü


Oder zumindest die Laufradgrösse die dann (angesagt sein wird und) zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Dezember 2017)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Oder zumindest die Laufradgrösse die dann (angesagt sein wird und) zu bekommen ist.


24" spätestens 2020 beschde..


----------



## GehenDuMusst (19. Dezember 2017)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Oder zumindest die Laufradgrösse die dann (angesagt sein wird und) zu bekommen ist.


Das wird wohl 31" sein.
Saugeil und für alle Gelände geeignet, schnell wie der wind und doch wendig wie ein Luchs. MUSS MAN HABEN 
Dann kommen Leute und stellen die Vor- und Nachteile in einer Tabelle auf ...


----------



## Zask06 (19. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> das selbe überlege ich, wenn sie weiter kackdreckmofas im wald gutheißen.


Deshalb bin ich da gar nicht erst rein


----------



## Zask06 (19. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> da läufst eh gegen ne Wand


Scheint dir in kürzester Zeit häufiger passiert zu sein, wenn ich deine Beiträge hier so lese.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. Dezember 2017)

hab ja gar nix gegen 29 zoll, das  fahre ich ja schon lange an meinen trekking rad


----------



## 3K-Power (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab’s getan und hab am DH auf 650b umgerüstet. Es rollt wirklich besser und ist auch steif genug bei erträglichem Gewicht. Kann auch beim „nicht bergab“ fahren den Unterschied merken. Es rollt besser. Trotz soft und dicke Stollen.

Evtl sollte der eine oder andere einfach mal sowas vergleichsweise testen. Man wird ja noch nicht zum umrüsten gezwungen.

Hab lange gezögert was den Wechsel angeht; hab auch nicht probiert vorher; aber enttäuscht wurde ich auch nicht. Eher positiv überrascht.

Evtl sollte man das ganze nicht so engstirnig sehen wie manch einer; man könnte oft meinen es ginge um Leben oder Tod bei der Wahl der Laufradgröße[emoji849]


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (19. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29.
> 
> Tüdelü





Die Zukunft des Mountainbike liegt wieder in den 26ern weil Die alles können und nicht nur in Teilbereichen punkten. ( frei aus dem Englischen übersetzt)






Na, wer von den Beiden (oben oder unten) hat wohl ernsthaft mit Radsport zutun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (19. Dezember 2017)

hat rocky mountains nicht auch wieder ein 26er im angebot ...?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (19. Dezember 2017)

Nach 29 zoll kommt ... 26 zoll weil das dann wieder neu wäre


----------



## dickerbert (19. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29.
> 
> Tüdelü


Ich fahr ja jetzt schon 29". Fährt sich gut, ich bin zufrieden. Fährt sich völlig anders als mein 26" Bike. Ob es an den Laufrädern liegt? Ich weiß nicht - immerhin ist auch jeder Winkel im Rahmen anders als beim alten Rad. 
Ich denke, die Gesamtmischung macht's und die Laufradgröße ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Hätte es Hardtails in 26" gegeben oder 27,5", hätte ich vergleichen können. 27,5" gibt's ohne Heckfederung aber nur in Mini-Rahmengrößen und 26" schon gar nicht. Also ist es ein 29er geworden. 

Und das ist es, was mich ärgert: Auch wenn du mich zu den 99,99% zählst, die die neuen Laufradgrößen fahren und damit (angeblich) die Überlegenheit demonstrieren. Ich habe mich nicht entschieden - ich wurde entschieden! Ich hatte keine Wahl! Die Auswahl wird von den Herstellern so stark eingegrenzt, dass ich mich in meiner Entscheidung nur innerhalb der Grenzen bewegen kann, die mir vorgegeben werden. Das hat mit Wirtschaft bzw. dem Angebot/Nachfrage-Mechanismus nichts zu tun. Das geht eher in Richtung Planwirtschaft - nur eben nicht staatlich gesteuert, sondern über Absprachen (seien sie bewusst getroffen worden oder durch die Marktmacht einzelner Akteure durchgedrückt).


----------



## chris4711 (19. Dezember 2017)

[QUOTE="SPREECITYRIDER, ...
Anhang anzeigen 677010
[[/QUOTE]
Hm, sieht vielleicht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber beim derzeitigen Siffwetter würde ich mich mit sowas unbedingt anfreunden wollen...


----------



## xxxT (19. Dezember 2017)

26er oder 29er,alles besser als laufen(zumindest alles was über 5km gesamt ist)das sagen aber nur die apps,10000 schritte sollte man ja am tag machen,c.5 km.
wird schwierig^^


----------



## vice-president (19. Dezember 2017)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> Die Zukunft des Mountainbike liegt wieder in den 26ern weil Die alles können und nicht nur in Teilbereichen punkten. ( frei aus dem Englischen übersetzt)
> Anhang anzeigen 677010
> Anhang anzeigen 677012
> 
> ...


Gibt es denn von dem weißem Teil mehr als das eine Exemplar?
Das letzte "Lebenszeichen" im Netz ist von 2014.


----------



## Teguerite (19. Dezember 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja jetzt schon 29". Fährt sich gut, ich bin zufrieden. Fährt sich völlig anders als mein 26" Bike. Ob es an den Laufrädern liegt? Ich weiß nicht - immerhin ist auch jeder Winkel im Rahmen anders als beim alten Rad.
> Ich denke, die Gesamtmischung macht's und die Laufradgröße ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Hätte es Hardtails in 26" gegeben oder 27,5", hätte ich vergleichen können. 27,5" gibt's ohne Heckfederung aber nur in Mini-Rahmengrößen und 26" schon gar nicht. Also ist es ein 29er geworden.
> 
> Und das ist es, was mich ärgert: Auch wenn du mich zu den 99,99% zählst, die die neuen Laufradgrößen fahren und damit (angeblich) die Überlegenheit demonstrieren. Ich habe mich nicht entschieden - ich wurde entschieden! Ich hatte keine Wahl! Die Auswahl wird von den Herstellern so stark eingegrenzt, dass ich mich in meiner Entscheidung nur innerhalb der Grenzen bewegen kann, die mir vorgegeben werden. Das hat mit Wirtschaft bzw. dem Angebot/Nachfrage-Mechanismus nichts zu tun. Das geht eher in Richtung Planwirtschaft - nur eben nicht staatlich gesteuert, sondern über Absprachen (seien sie bewusst getroffen worden oder durch die Marktmacht einzelner Akteure durchgedrückt).


Ich hatte die gleiche Mühe mit der Auswahl, in 27.5 kommen mir noch die zwei Modelle in den Sinn:
Simplon
http://www.simplon.com/produkte/mountainbike/hardtail/razorblade-275/full-bike-info/
oder die 700er Reihe vom Scott Scale:
https://www.scott-sports.com/ch/de/...Model:Scale:filterWheels:27.5''+/+650B&text=#


----------



## vice-president (19. Dezember 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ...
> Die Auswahl wird von den Herstellern so stark eingegrenzt, dass ich mich in meiner Entscheidung nur innerhalb der Grenzen bewegen kann, die mir vorgegeben werden. Das hat mit Wirtschaft bzw. dem Angebot/Nachfrage-Mechanismus nichts zu tun. Das geht eher in Richtung Planwirtschaft - nur eben nicht staatlich gesteuert, sondern über Absprachen (seien sie bewusst getroffen worden oder durch die Marktmacht einzelner Akteure durchgedrückt).



Ich frage mich immer wider wie man auf  so was kommt?


----------



## RetroRider (20. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> oh man ihr tut mir echt leid... zum Glück seid ihr nicht in der Wirtschaft, bei solch schwachsinnigen Argumenten wäre jedes Land selbst verschuldet ein dritte Welt Land.


Kommt die Ungleichheit nicht daher, daß die heute entwickelten Länder sich nur durch Protektionismus entwickeln konnten, aber jetzt den Protektionismus verteufeln und schwächeren Ländern Freihandel aufzwingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (20. Dezember 2017)

Genau, Glyphosat für alle


----------



## xxxT (20. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Genau, Glyphosat für alle


ham wa doch schon,und zwar gratis..


----------



## crack_MC (22. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29.
> 
> Tüdelü



Ja ohne schei§§ jetzt, also wenn 26" ausgestorben ist, geht's für mich "bäck to se ruuts" wieder auf 20" (BMX)


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Dezember 2017)

Hab jetzt für mein altes 26" Fully ne Reverb zugelegt. Es lebe der Fortschritt. Macht auf Mittelgebirgstrails wirklich Sinn. 
Für die Zukunft überleg ich mir, ob ich mal den Lenkwinkel von 69° auf 67,5° tausche. Könnte was bringen. Die Diskussion über unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, weils bei meinem Fahrkönnen und meiner Körpergröße keine merkbare Rolle spielt. Höchstens im Zusammenhang mit Gewicht, Stabilität und Preisen kommts immer mal wieder aufs Tablett.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hab jetzt für mein altes 26" Fully ne Reverb zugelegt. Es lebe der Fortschritt. Macht auf Mittelgebirgstrails wirklich Sinn.
> Für die Zukunft überleg ich mir, ob ich mal den Lenkwinkel von 69° auf 67,5° tausche. Könnte was bringen. Die Diskussion über unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, weils bei meinem Fahrkönnen und meiner Körpergröße keine merkbare Rolle spielt. Höchstens im Zusammenhang mit Gewicht, Stabilität und Preisen kommts immer mal wieder aufs Tablett.


An diese Möglichkeit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. An welchen Steuersatz denkst Du da, den Cane Creek AngleSet? Bei mir sollte der momentane Lenkwinkel mit der 120mm Gabel bei 70° liegen. Nun fühle ich mich damit auch recht wohl. Aber das Bessere ist ja bekanntlich des Guten Feind. Hmmm..


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> An diese Möglichkeit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. An welchen Steuersatz denkst Du da, den Cane Creek AngleSet?


Hab da eher mal an ein neues Bike gedacht irgendwann. Selber fahr ich mit 69° und das paßt eigentlich sehr gut. Hab keine Überschlagsgefühle. Flache Lenkwinkel so < 67° passen mir nicht wirklich. Fühlte mich immer wie auf nem Chopper bei dem ich ständig und bewußt früher einlenken mußte, als ich eigentlich gewohnt war. Würd mich halt reizen, wie sichs so 1-2 ° flacher anfühlt. Wollte mit meinem Kommentar eigentlich auch nur ausdrücken, daß ich auf das ganze Gerede mit dem unterschiedlichen Fahrverhalten unterschiedlicher Laufradgrößen nix gebe. Ich denke, daß Geometrie insgesamt und da vor allem auch der Lenkwinkel ne viel größere Rolle spielen.
Könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß ich, falls ich mal auf ein 27,5er Bike umsteigen müßte, ausprobieren würde, ob ichs nicht doch lieber mit 26" Laufrädern bestücke. Bin halt schon älter mit mittelmäßiger Kondition und hab auch keine Lust, Unsummen auszugeben, um möglichst leichtes Equipment zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (22. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hab da eher mal an ein neues Bike gedacht irgendwann. Selber fahr ich mit 69° und das paßt eigentlich sehr gut. Hab keine Überschlagsgefühle. Flache Lenkwinkel so < 67° passen mir nicht wirklich. Fühlte mich immer wie auf nem Chopper bei dem ich ständig und bewußt früher einlenken mußte, als ich eigentlich gewohnt war. Würd mich halt reizen, wie sichs so 1-2 ° flacher anfühlt. Wollte mit meinem Kommentar eigentlich auch nur ausdrücken, daß ich auf das ganze Gerede mit dem unterschiedlichen Fahrverhalten unterschiedlicher Laufradgrößen nix gebe. Ich denke, daß Geometrie insgesamt und da vor allem auch der Lenkwinkel ne viel größere Rolle spielen.
> Könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß ich, falls ich mal auf ein 27,5er Bike umsteigen müßte, ausprobieren würde, ob ichs nicht doch lieber mit 26" Laufrädern bestücke. Bin halt schon älter mit mittelmäßiger Kondition und hab auch keine Lust, Unsummen auszugeben, um möglichst leichtes Equipment zu haben.



Also ich hab' mir vor gut 2 Jahren ein Kona Precept 120 als "Schrauberprojekt" gekauft (Ziel > leichtes Spaßbike für'n Bikepark mit 26")
Mir waren die 27,5er im Vergleich zu träge und unhandlich! Hatte etwas länger nach einem Bike gesucht, dessen Geometrie auch bei
26" keine Probleme bereitet (Tretlagerhöhe). 
Ergebnis: handlich dank 26" und laufruhig durch längeren Radstand  ...und stabil


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hab da eher mal an ein neues Bike gedacht irgendwann. Selber fahr ich mit 69° und das paßt eigentlich sehr gut. Hab keine Überschlagsgefühle. Flache Lenkwinkel so < 67° passen mir nicht wirklich. Fühlte mich immer wie auf nem Chopper bei dem ich ständig und bewußt früher einlenken mußte, als ich eigentlich gewohnt war. Würd mich halt reizen, wie sichs so 1-2 ° flacher anfühlt. Wollte mit meinem Kommentar eigentlich auch nur ausdrücken, daß ich auf das ganze Gerede mit dem unterschiedlichen Fahrverhalten unterschiedlicher Laufradgrößen nix gebe. Ich denke, daß Geometrie insgesamt und da vor allem auch der Lenkwinkel ne viel größere Rolle spielen.
> Könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß ich, falls ich mal auf ein 27,5er Bike umsteigen müßte, ausprobieren würde, ob ichs nicht doch lieber mit 26" Laufrädern bestücke. Bin halt schon älter mit mittelmäßiger Kondition und hab auch keine Lust, Unsummen auszugeben, um möglichst leichtes Equipment zu haben.


Egal woran Du gedacht hast, Du bist jedenfalls schuld daran daß ich mir nun nen Cane Creek Angleset 1° günstig geschossen hab.


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Du bist jedenfalls schuld


Und Du, daß ich jetzt überhaupt weiß, daß es sowas gibt. Dafür mein Dank. Werd mal schauen, ob sowas auch an meine Gurke passen könnte. 
Deine Erfahrungen damit würden mich mal interessieren. 
Welchen Lenkwinkel hast Du bisher? Und wie macht sich "der Neue" bemerkbar - berghoch und bergab?
Gute Gelingen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. Dezember 2017)

Kann ich noch nichts zu sagen, hab den Angleset ja erst gestern günstig und neu über Kleinanzeigen geordert.

Ich meine mein Stevens F9 Race '04 hatte ursprünglich mit ner 100mm-Gabel nen Lenkkopfwinkel von 71°. Dieser sollte sich mit dem Tausch zu ner 120mm-Gabel auf 70° reduziert haben. Wendig war das Bike nach dem Umbau immer noch,  große Fahrunterschiede habe ich nicht feststellen können. Vielleicht ne Spur ruhiger. Nun sollte ich mit dem  Angleset bei 69° landen.

Wie sich das fährt werde ich berichten.


----------



## KleinundMein (23. Dezember 2017)

Dank der Gnade der frühen Geburt spare ich jetzt massig. Schnäppchens in meiner e-mail werden nun weggedrückt, werde jetzt die gesammelten Sonderangebote einfach aufbrauchen, bei 4 MTBs und 2 Rahmen, die noch aufzubauen sind, könnte es zwar knapp werden, aber ich habe schon noch sehr viele 26" relevante Teile gebunkert. Da ich frühzeitig meine Frau involviert habe, zus. 2 MTBs, eins in XTR, habe ich hier recht freies Spiel, was Lagerung und so angeht. Es sollte reichen.
Ansonsten macht uns Rennrad inzwischen mehr Spass, vor allem in südlichen Gefilden, aber auch hier habe ich schon Ultegra 3-fach vorsorglich gebunkert.
Ja Radindustrie, das habt ihr davon, mir Räder zu verkaufen, die eigentlich nicht fahrbar sind.
War trotzdem schön (und teuer) mit euch.


----------



## psychorad!cal (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mein Sparti auf 26 umgebaut und vorne das CC Angleset mit EC und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (24. Dezember 2017)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Sparti auf 26 umgebaut und vorne das CC Angleset mit EC und bin sehr zufrieden.


Was ist EC?


----------



## psychorad!cal (24. Dezember 2017)

Extern Cup,Lager ausserhalb.bringt noch ein bisschen höhe,weil das Sparti mit 27.5schon Sack tief ist.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2005217?in=user


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Dezember 2017)

ich hab gestern so ein Giant Reign in 27.5 mit knapp 80cm Lenkstange und kurzem Vorbau kurz testgefahren und dachte ich fahr nen Panzer, so schwerfällig, lässt sich die Fuhre lenken. Als ich dann wieder auf mein 26 zoll Stahlbike wechselte, war ich echt froh...mir fehlt hier einfach an nix.

Nun werde ich demnächst trotzdem nochmal ein 27,5 EdelFully testen (LitevilleMK12), da mein 26 Zoll Fully letztens sein 10 Jähriges gefeiert hat. Der erste Versuch mit einem Nicolai Ion ist aber schon bereits gescheitert. Es fühlte sich einfach nicht besser an...to be continued. Happy xmas!


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29. (...)


Um Dir mal auf die Spruenge zu helfen: Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren mit grosser Begeisterung ein 29er. 

Nur werde ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, dass ich meine weiterhin funktionstuechtigen 26er bitteschoen spaetestens beim kleinsten Defekt alle wegschmeissen soll weil 'man das heute nicht mehr faehrt' und weil es 'dafuer keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> (...) Höchstens im Zusammenhang mit Gewicht, Stabilität und Preisen kommts immer mal wieder aufs Tablett.


Es heisst: 'aufs Tapet' ... der Rest ist richtig


----------



## --- (24. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29.
> 
> Tüdelü


Wieviele Jahre hören wir uns diesen Spruch jetzt schon an? Und welche Laufradgröße in 3 Jahren angesagt ist kommt erst noch auf.


----------



## schloe (24. Dezember 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ich hab gestern so ein Giant Reign in 27.5 mit knapp 80cm Lenkstange und kurzem Vorbau kurz testgefahren und dachte ich fahr nen Panzer, so schwerfällig, lässt sich die Fuhre lenken.


Das hat aber wohl eher weniger mit 27.5 als vielmehr mit der Geo zu tun. Das Reign ist ne Abfahrtsmaschine, sprich extrem lang und flach. Ich habe gerade mein 26er  YT Wicked 170mm gegen das Specialized Enduro in 27.5 getauscht und das Specialized fühlt sich nicht weniger wendig und handlich an. Eher im Gegenteil... die Geo machts, die Laufradgröße (26 vs. 27.5 zumindest) ist nicht so wichtig (denke ich) und die eigenen Vorlieben


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2017)

schloe schrieb:


> (...) die Laufradgröße (26 vs. 27.5 zumindest) ist nicht so wichtig (denke ich)


Dieser Unterschied ist nun mal minimal und *kann* demzufolge gar keinen so grossen Einfluss haben. 

Die Leute schreiben den Fortschritt zwischen ihrer alten Gurke und dem nagelneuen Superbike dem Umstieg von 26 auf 27.5 zu, dabei hat es damit genau garnix zu tun ... sondern eher mit den _von mir hier leise angedeuteten_ anderen Unterschieden ...


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es heisst: 'aufs Tapet'


Hat Tapet nicht eher was mit falschen Haaren auf dem Kopf zu tun?


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hat Tapet nicht eher was mit falschen Haaren auf dem Kopf zu tun?


Das heisst Toupet


----------



## Hammer-Ali (24. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das heisst Toupet


Ist das nicht ein Auto?


----------



## Edged (24. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das heisst Toupet


Wenn jetzt hier noch einer "Tourette" schreibt, wird's richtig lustig ...


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2017)

Sterben Toupets aus? Ja aber nur die in 26". Der Trend geht zum Dickschaedel (mind. 27.5")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (24. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Dieser Unterschied ist nun mal minimal und *kann* demzufolge gar keinen so grossen Einfluss haben.
> 
> Die Leute schreiben den Fortschritt zwischen ihrer alten Gurke und dem nagelneuen Superbike dem Umstieg von 26 auf 27.5 zu, dabei hat es damit genau garnix zu tun ... sondern eher mit den _von mir hier leise angedeuteten_ anderen Unterschieden ...



Der Unterschied 26" zu 27,5" liegt bei etwa 12%   

...also minimal


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Dezember 2017)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Der Unterschied 26" zu 27,5" liegt bei etwa 12%
> ...also minimal


Der unterschied worin?


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Dezember 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der unterschied worin?



12% ist das 26er schöner


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Sterben Toupets aus? Der Trend geht zum Dickschaedel


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2017)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Der Unterschied 26" zu 27,5" liegt bei etwa 12%
> 
> ...also minimal


Warst Du in Bremen auf der Schule??  

Gehen wir mal von jeweils 54mm Bereifung aus, so hat 26" im Durchmesser ~ 559+108= 667mm
27.5" waere dann 584+108 = 692mm
692-667 = 25
25/667 = 0.0375 -> 3.75%

Selbst wenn ich 27.5/26 rechne _(was voelliger Quatsch ist)_ komme ich nicht auf 12%


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der unterschied worin?


Ich versuchte es zu ergruenden, auf 12% komme ich niemals nicht, siehe oben


----------



## crack_MC (24. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Warst Du in Bremen auf der Schule??
> 
> Gehen wir mal von jeweils 54mm Bereifung aus, so hat 26" im Durchmesser ~ 559+108= 667mm
> 27.5" waere dann 584+108 = 692mm
> ...



Das was Du berechnest spielt ja auch keine (kaum eine) Rolle...aber betrachte mal das 
(Massen-) Trägheitsmoment...und nein, bin nicht in Bremen zur Schule gegangen, was auch immer 
das bedeuten mag (bitte jetzt keine Statistiken )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Dezember 2017)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Das was Du berechnest spielt ja auch keine (kaum eine) Rolle ...aber betrachte mal das(Massen-) Trägheitsmoment...


Ich habe das mal mit konkreten zahlen (reifen, felgen) für den unterschied 26/29 berechnet. Es sind dort 2,2% unterschied im energieaufwand beim beschleunigen des rades ohne fahrer. Der verschiebt mit seinem hohen gewicht das ganze in den bereich der messungenauigkeit. Im übrigen hat ein breiterer und damit schwererer reifen genau den gleichen effekt.
Was @nightwolf berechnet hat, ist genau der grund für die größere massenträgheit - der höhere abstand der masse vom drehpunkt. Dazu kommt dann noch das bisschen mehr masse des größeren reifens. Aber das wurde ja schon x-mal durchgekaut.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Dezember 2017)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Das was Du berechnest spielt ja auch keine (kaum eine) Rolle


Aha. Der Durchmesser spielt also keine Rolle.


crack_MC schrieb:


> ...aber betrachte mal das (Massen-) Trägheitsmoment  (...)


Das ist eigentlich nur relevant, wenn es darum geht, wieviel Rotationsenergie in einem rotierenden Laufrad steckt. 
Da ein groesseres Laufrad aber bei gleicher Fahrtgeschwindigkeit langsamer dreht, kuerzt sich hier der Radius (mehr oder weniger, in Naeherung kommt der Hohlzylinder am ehesten ran) raus.
Das Massentraegheitsmoment ist proportional r². Dann werden aus den 3.75% ueberschlaegig das Doppelte 
(1+x)² = 1+2x fuer x<<1, weil man x²=0 setzen kann.
Das sind dann 7.5% ... vll werden es mit mehr Gummi dann 12%


----------



## crack_MC (24. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Aha. Der Durchmesser spielt also keine Rolle.
> 
> Das ist eigentlich nur relevant, wenn es darum geht, wieviel Rotationsenergie in einem rotierenden Laufrad steckt.
> Da ein groesseres Laufrad aber bei gleicher Fahrtgeschwindigkeit langsamer dreht, kuerzt sich hier der Radius (mehr oder weniger, in Naeherung kommt der Hohlzylinder am ehesten ran) raus.
> ...



Überdenke deine "Berechnungen" bitte nochmal...

Update: werde meine "Berechnungen" nochmal prüfen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Dezember 2017)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Update: werde meine "Berechnungen" nochmal prüfen


Wozu? Da die zu beantwortende frage offenbar längst vergessen wurde, ist die einzig gültige antwort 42.
Oder weiß noch jemand, welcher vorteil oder nachteil einer *eigenschaft*  der reifen verglichen werden sollte?


----------



## crack_MC (25. Dezember 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wozu? Da die zu beantwortende frage offenbar längst vergessen wurde, ist die einzig gültige antwort 42.
> Oder weiß noch jemand, welcher vorteil oder nachteil einer *eigenschaft*  der reifen verglichen werden sollte?



Jep, überflüssig! Werde sowieso erstmal meinen 26" Krempel verbrauchen...
Aber wenn's doch noch jemanden interessiert: mir ist ein Rechenfehler unterlaufen...sorry


----------



## dickerbert (25. Dezember 2017)

Peinlich, peinlich.... Ab in die erste Klasse mit dir!


----------



## crack_MC (25. Dezember 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Peinlich, peinlich.... Ab in die erste Klasse mit dir!



Ist mir zu teuer, flieg meistens Economy...

Spaß bei Seite, der Unterschied 26" / 27,5" kam mir größer als 12% vor, deswegen bin ich nicht stutzig geworden 
Zum Glück sind wir hier nicht beim Fraunhofer-Institut...


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> .... Gehen wir mal von jeweils 54mm Bereifung aus, so hat 26" im Durchmesser ~ 559+108= 667mm
> 27.5" waere dann 584+108 = 692mm
> 692-667 = 25
> 25/667 = 0.0375 -> 3.75%
> ...



Boah ihr seid alle ganz schön ego  Ihr wollt immer, dass eure Mädels mit euch fahren und dann schließt ihr die lieblichen zierlichen Damen einfach aus euren Überlegungen aus. Was machen wir  die ne Schrittlänge so um die 70cm haben und jetzt nochmal 2,5 cm mehr Überstand  Ihr habt soviel Möglichkeiten Bikes zu testen. Versetzt euch mal in die Lage und geht mal spaßeshalber zum Händler und fragt mal, ob sie was zum Probefahren für eure Lady da haben z.B. sie will ein neues Fully, ist aber leider nur 155cm groß und hat 70cm Schrittlänge
 Bin gespannt, was ihr mir erzählt 
Ach ja solltet ihr einen Händler finden, der ein schickes Bike mit, sagen wir mal, 65cm Überstandshöhe und 140mm Gabel und Dämpfer hat, dann gebt mir sofort Bescheid


----------



## crack_MC (25. Dezember 2017)

Jo, ich glaube das ist keine einfache Aufgabe...


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Dezember 2017)

Gibts eigentlich 24Plus Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (25. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Boah ihr seid alle ganz schön ego  Ihr wollt immer, dass eure Mädels mit euch fahren und dann schließt ihr die lieblichen zierlichen Damen einfach aus euren Überlegungen aus. Was machen wir  die ne Schrittlänge so um die 70cm haben und jetzt nochmal 2,5 cm mehr Überstand  Ihr habt soviel Möglichkeiten Bikes zu testen. Versetzt euch mal in die Lage und geht mal spaßeshalber zum Händler und fragt mal, ob sie was zum Probefahren für eure Lady da haben z.B. sie will ein neues Fully, ist aber leider nur 155cm groß und hat 70cm Schrittlänge
> Bin gespannt, was ihr mir erzählt
> Ach ja solltet ihr einen Händler finden, der ein schickes Bike mit, sagen wir mal, 65cm Überstandshöhe und 140mm Gabel und Dämpfer hat, dann gebt mir sofort Bescheid



Wenn man eine Schrittlänge über 100cm hat kann man auch keine Bikes testen oder kaufen. Also jammer nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2017)

aber du hast mit der Überstandshöhe kein Problem und es kann dir egal sein 27,5 oder 29


----------



## Mausoline (25. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich 24Plus Bikes?



Die Fattis werden viel in 24 gefahren  oder was meintest du


----------



## trailterror (25. Dezember 2017)

@Mausoline 

Kuck dir mal bei Cheetah das Lady Spirit 26'' in XS an.
Hat ein 350er sitzrohr, demnach mit ordentlich schrittfreiheit


----------



## vice-president (25. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber du hast mit der Überstandshöhe kein Problem und es kann dir egal sein 27,5 oder 29


Ich finde schon, das es ein Problem ist.


----------



## dickerbert (25. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Boah ihr seid alle ganz schön ego  Ihr wollt immer, dass eure Mädels mit euch fahren und dann schließt ihr die lieblichen zierlichen Damen einfach aus euren Überlegungen aus. Was machen wir  die ne Schrittlänge so um die 70cm haben und jetzt nochmal 2,5 cm mehr Überstand  Ihr habt soviel Möglichkeiten Bikes zu testen. Versetzt euch mal in die Lage und geht mal spaßeshalber zum Händler und fragt mal, ob sie was zum Probefahren für eure Lady da haben z.B. sie will ein neues Fully, ist aber leider nur 155cm groß und hat 70cm Schrittlänge
> Bin gespannt, was ihr mir erzählt
> Ach ja solltet ihr einen Händler finden, der ein schickes Bike mit, sagen wir mal, 65cm Überstandshöhe und 140mm Gabel und Dämpfer hat, dann gebt mir sofort Bescheid


Und nächstes Jahr werden von der Industrie wieder Frauen mit langen Beinen gepusht und dann muss man wieder wechseln, weil die neuen Standards nicht mehr kompatibel zu der Alten sind. Fang am besten gar nicht damit an und kauf ihr einfach eine Nähmaschine!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2017)

bin diese Woche ein Giant Reign in 27,5 testgefahren und das Lenkverhalten hat mir übrigens garnicht gefallen..sooooo schwerfällig. Kann/Muss man sich daran gewöhnen?


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Fattis werden viel in 24 gefahren  oder was meintest du


Hab Deine Probleme nicht und kenn mich mit den Bikemöglichkeiten nicht aus. Dachte nur: Wenn es gescheite (Jugend-)Bikes mit 24-Plus Bereifung gäbe, dann hättest Du mit der Überstandshöhe/Bikegröße wohl keine Probleme. Und wahrscheinlich würden dann auch normale 26"-Laufräder passen.
Ansonsten vielleicht mal mit Customs-Spezialisten reden, nen gescheiten Rahmen bauen lassen und mit den Teilen komplettieren, die Du an Deinem jetzigen Bike so hast.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Boah ihr seid alle ganz schön ego  Ihr wollt immer, dass eure Mädels mit euch fahren und dann schließt ihr die lieblichen zierlichen Damen einfach aus euren Überlegungen aus.


Es ist halt so, dass die damen fahrtechnik brauchen und beständig ihre fähigkeiten verbessern müssen, wo männer die reifen vergrößern und den federweg verlängern, ohne etwas dazu zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (25. Dezember 2017)

Trialar schrieb:


> Ja ich verabschied mich hier, da läufst eh gegen ne Wand. Ich geb, bis auf zwei drei Außnahmen, euch allen noch 2-3 Jahre, dann fahrt ihr auch alle 27,5 oder 29.
> 
> Tüdelü


Hab bereits ein 27,5" und zwei 26". Fahr beide gern...und ja das 26er Hardtail macht auch im bikepark Spass...

Im jahr 2020, tja, da vermute ich mal wird 27,5 und 29" schon wieder alter Hut sein und wir werden dann 36" fahren...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Dezember 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> und wir werden dann 36" fahren...


Kommt bestimmt. Braucht man ja schon für die langen Schaltkäfige, wenn die 1x15 Schaltung mit 70er Ritzel kommt.


----------



## crack_MC (25. Dezember 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> bin diese Woche ein Giant Reign in 27,5 testgefahren und das Lenkverhalten hat mir übrigens garnicht gefallen..sooooo schwerfällig. Kann/Muss man sich daran gewöhnen?



Also doch 12%


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2017)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Also doch 12%


häh...wat meinste?


----------



## paulman8888 (26. Dezember 2017)

26" -> Bergratt
29" -> Trekkingrad


----------



## crack_MC (26. Dezember 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Warst Du in Bremen auf der Schule??
> 
> Gehen wir mal von jeweils 54mm Bereifung aus, so hat 26" im Durchmesser ~ 559+108= 667mm
> 27.5" waere dann 584+108 = 692mm
> ...





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> häh...wat meinste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Dezember 2017)

Achso...ja...das sind echt 12% die ich nicht wirklich brauche. Problem ist allerdings, dass es langsam eng wird mit 26er Teilen und manchmal will man auch mal was Neues. Ich suche daher noch nach einem "verspielten 27,5 Fully".....offensichtlich aussichtslos..die Physik lässt sich nicht überlisten...


----------



## Edged (26. Dezember 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ... Fang am besten gar nicht damit an und kauf ihr einfach eine Nähmaschine!


... besser ein Himmelbett?


----------



## crack_MC (26. Dezember 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Achso...ja...das sind echt 12% die ich nicht wirklich brauche. Problem ist allerdings, dass es langsam eng wird mit 26er Teilen und manchmal will man auch mal was Neues. Ich suche daher noch nach einem "verspielten 27,5 Fully".....offensichtlich aussichtslos..die Physik lässt sich nicht überlisten...



Rechnerisch sind's weniger als 12%, war ein Rechenfehler...egal 

Verspielt? Ich würde mir wohl als erstes Bike ein Cannondale Habit anschauen...


----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ..... Fang am besten gar nicht damit an und kauf ihr einfach eine Nähmaschine!



Der Spruch des Jahrtausends   
da biste bei mir an der richtigen Adresse. Beem dich ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück, dann kannst deinen Macho ausleben.
Zum Glück können wir Frauen auch selber was und brauchen solche wie dich nicht


----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hab Deine Probleme nicht und kenn mich mit den Bikemöglichkeiten nicht aus. Dachte nur: Wenn es gescheite (Jugend-)Bikes mit 24-Plus Bereifung gäbe, dann hättest Du mit der Überstandshöhe/Bikegröße wohl keine Probleme. Und wahrscheinlich würden dann auch normale 26"-Laufräder passen.
> Ansonsten vielleicht mal mit Customs-Spezialisten reden, nen gescheiten Rahmen bauen lassen und mit den Teilen komplettieren, die Du an Deinem jetzigen Bike so hast.



Wenn ist wohl das Zauberwort überhaupt. Mir gings nicht drum, dass ich grad ein neues Bike suche, zum Glück haben wir meins im Sommer aufgepimpt. 
Ich wollt euch nur noch ne andere Sichtweise näherbringen ... und ich bin nicht allein wir sind ganz viele "Kleine"  und auch ganz "Große"  @vice-president,  die gerne ein gutes passendes Bike hätten. Die Industrie nimmt halt lieber die Masse  

So long, bin dann wieder raus


----------



## dickerbert (26. Dezember 2017)

Macho, ich?! Nähen ist voll im Trend - ich bin also wohl eher ein Frauenversteher! 
*Beam


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Dezember 2017)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Nähen ist voll im Trend


Mist, und ich mußte in der Schule das Sticken lernen. Gibts keinen Bedarf mehr an Weihnachtsdeckchen mit Kreuzstichmotiven?


----------



## xxxT (26. Dezember 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hab bereits ein 27,5" und zwei 26". Fahr beide gern...und ja das 26er Hardtail macht auch im bikepark Spass...
> 
> Im jahr 2020, tja, da vermute ich mal wird 27,5 und 29" schon wieder alter Hut sein und wir werden dann 36" fahren...
> 
> ...


wenn der verbogene rahmen nicht ware,dann würde ich mir sowas in 10 jahren vllt.zulegen. ne probefahrt fänd ich sehr interessant..


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Mist, und ich mußte in der Schule das Sticken lernen. Gibts keinen Bedarf mehr an Weihnachtsdeckchen mit Kreuzstichmotiven?


Ich hab mit 15 oder 16 vollkommen begeistert nen kackbraunen Pulli zu Weihnachten für mich selber gestrickt. Leider stellte sich heraus daß sowohl die Farbe als auch der Schnitt ein Griff ins Klo war.


----------



## noocelo (26. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ihr wollt immer, dass eure Mädels mit euch fahren


watt?!  
der pro schätzt die freie zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (26. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2017)

@noocelo   ach du auch hier  hab nochmal gespickelt, aber jetzt endgültig tschüß.


----------



## noocelo (26. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> watt?!


----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2017)

xxxT schrieb:


> wenn der verbogene rahmen nicht ware,dann würde ich mir sowas in 10 jahren vllt.zulegen. ne probefahrt fänd ich sehr interessant..



Kannste aktuell kaufen... https://www.ebay.de/itm/36-zoll-bik...232737?hash=item2ccc2057e1:g:O9AAAOSw~y9ZBZ2S 

Optisch


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Boah ihr seid alle ganz schön ego  Ihr wollt immer, dass eure Mädels mit euch fahren und dann schließt ihr die lieblichen zierlichen Damen einfach aus euren Überlegungen aus. Was machen wir  die ne Schrittlänge so um die 70cm haben und jetzt nochmal 2,5 cm mehr Überstand  Ihr habt soviel Möglichkeiten Bikes zu testen. Versetzt euch mal in die Lage und geht mal spaßeshalber zum Händler und fragt mal, ob sie was zum Probefahren für eure Lady da haben z.B. sie will ein neues Fully, ist aber leider nur 155cm groß und hat 70cm Schrittlänge
> Bin gespannt, was ihr mir erzählt
> Ach ja solltet ihr einen Händler finden, der ein schickes Bike mit, sagen wir mal, 65cm Überstandshöhe und 140mm Gabel und Dämpfer hat, dann gebt mir sofort Bescheid



Ich  will wirklich nicht klug daher reden, a a a ber der Unterschied im Durchmesser von 26" zu 27,5" 
beträgt 25 mm.
Somit ist die Veränderung des  Radius mit 12,5 mm für die Veränderung in der Überstandshöhe ausschlagebend ...

Ein geringerer Luftdruck oder/und ein breiterer Reifen hat wesentlich mehr Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten als die Veränderung in der Laufradgröße ...
... aber jede/r wie sie/er will ...


----------



## vice-president (29. Dezember 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich  will wirklich nicht klug daher reden, a a a ber der Unterschied im Durchmesser von 26" zu 27,5"
> beträgt 25 mm.
> Somit ist die Veränderung des  Radius mit 12,5 mm für die Veränderung in der Überstandshöhe ausschlagebend ...
> 
> ...



Wieso ist denn nur der Radius für die Veränderung in der Überstandshöhe ausschlagebend ?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Dezember 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn nur der Radius für die Veränderung in der Überstandshöhe ausschlagebend ?


Weil von der Achse nach unten nur der Radius bis zum Boden geht und nicht der Durchmesser [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## vice-president (29. Dezember 2017)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Weil von der Achse nach unten nur der Radius bis zum Boden geht und nicht der Durchmesser [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


Dann kann ich also ein 27,5" VR in eine 26" Gabel einbauen. Ist ja nur unten größer [emoji6].


----------



## memphis35 (29. Dezember 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn nur der Radius für die Veränderung in der Überstandshöhe ausschlagebend ?


Schon mal was von der Absenkung der Trettlagers bei Rahmen mit größeren Laufrädern gehört ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (29. Dezember 2017)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von der Absenkung der Trettlagers bei Rahmen mit größeren Laufrädern gehört ?


Ja, davon wird die Front aber auch nicht niedriger.


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Dezember 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Dann kann ich also ein 27,5" VR in eine 26" Gabel einbauen. Ist ja nur unten größer


Genau. Und wenns oben an der Brückengabel etwas schleifen sollte, einfach etwas von der Brückengabel wegfeilen? Achtung: Das war ne Frage, nicht Daß Du das dann machst und mir ne Schadensersatzklage anhängst. 


Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Weil von der Achse nach unten nur der Radius bis zum Boden geht und nicht der Durchmesser


Stimmt.


----------



## vice-president (29. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Genau. Und wenns oben an der Brückengabel etwas schleifen sollte, einfach etwas von der Brückengabel wegfeilen? Achtung: Das war ne Frage, nicht Daß Du das dann machst und mir ne Schadensersatzklage anhängst.
> 
> Stimmt.


Was ist denn eine Brückengabel?


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Dezember 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Brückengabel?


Die Gabelbrücke von hinten betrachtet. Noch nie gehört?


----------



## vice-president (29. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Die Gabelbrücke von hinten betrachtet. Noch nie gehört?


Währe das nicht eine ekcürblebaG?


----------



## crack_MC (29. Dezember 2017)

Oh man hier ist was los...wenn ich mir überlege, was diese überflüssige Änderung der Laufradgröße von 26" auf 27,5" / 650b nach sich
gezogen hat, dann bekomme ich irgendwie...ach ich weiß auch nicht...ist glaub' ich wirklich alles schei$$ egal  

Würde ja biken gehn...aber meine Erkältung hat bestimmt schon 29" 

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Und Du, daß ich jetzt überhaupt weiß, daß es sowas gibt. Dafür mein Dank. Werd mal schauen, ob sowas auch an meine Gurke passen könnte.
> Deine Erfahrungen damit würden mich mal interessieren.
> Welchen Lenkwinkel hast Du bisher? Und wie macht sich "der Neue" bemerkbar - berghoch und bergab?
> Gute Gelingen.


Hoffentlich kriege ich ihn dieses Jahr noch verbaut..


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Dezember 2017)

@rhnordpool : Ich Blindfisch hab nicht genau geguckt.
Das gekaufte Angleset ist für 1 1/8 Gabeln, aber für ein Steuerrohr mit nem Durchmesser von 49mm, meines hat aber 44mm.
Falls es bei Dir passen würde kann ich es Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis weiterreichen.


----------



## memphis35 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> kann ich es Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis weiterreichen.


Du hast doch nicht erstmal überlegt etwas draufzuschlagen ( Custom od. so )


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Dezember 2017)

Du, äh, Sie Arsch, natürlich nicht..


----------



## dickerbert (29. Dezember 2017)

Kinder passt auf, der BWL Lehrer spricht: 
Selbstkosten enthalten per Definition neben den Material- und Fertigungsgemeinkosten auch angemessene Anteile der allgemeinen Verwaltung sowie der Vertriebskosten. 

Wie viel Zuschläge willst du denn noch?! 

@Hammer-Ali: Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Dezember 2017)

Okay, Ihr Ansammlung von verfetteten Ärschen, da Ihr zu wenig auf Euren Bikes sitzt statt sich über Begrifflichkeiten im Internet zu streiten und gleichzeitig die Reste der ebenso fetten Weihnachtsgans vertilgt.

Ich biete das Teil selbstverständlich zu dem Preis an,  zu welchem ich es erworben habe: Forty Bloody Euro!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich biete das Teil selbstverständlich zu dem Preis an,  zu welchem ich es erworben habe: *Forty *Bloody Euro!


Keine 26, kein Interesse.....


----------



## memphis35 (29. Dezember 2017)

Keine Herstellergarantie , kein Interesse


----------



## dickerbert (29. Dezember 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> (...) über Begrifflichkeiten im Internet zu streiten (...)


Ich streite nicht. Ich hab einfach Recht! (Das ist übrigens sehr oft der Fall) Ist doch nett, dass ich euch Einzeller an meinem unermesslichen Wissen teilhaben lasse.


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Dezember 2017)

vice-president schrieb:


> Währe das nicht eine ekcürblebaG?


Touché.


Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Falls es bei Dir passen würde kann ich es Dir zum Selbstkostenpreis weiterreichen.


Kann ich leider nix zu sagen, bin aktuell nicht zuhause und finde auch sonst dazu keine Infos. Hatte aber nicht vor, kurzfristig an meinem Bike rumzuschrauben. Wär daher besser, Du könntest den VK rückgängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (30. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Touché.
> 
> Kann ich leider nix zu sagen, bin aktuell nicht zuhause und finde auch sonst dazu keine Infos. Hatte aber nicht vor, kurzfristig an meinem Bike rumzuschrauben. Wär daher besser, Du könntest den VK rückgängig machen.


Nee, das lief über ebay-kleinanzeigen, und der Verkäufer hat ja die Maße auch richtig angegeben. 40 Ocken war ja nun auch ein günstiger Preis für das neue orischinalverpackte Set. Da sollte ich keine Probleme haben es wieder loszuwerden. Falls es bei Dir passen würde und Du zu dem Kurs Bock drauf hast: Einfach melden


----------



## JoeArschtreter (31. Dezember 2017)

Mittlerweile kommt man sich hier ja schon fast wie in diesem unsäglichen KTWR vor...


----------



## Edged (31. Dezember 2017)

Erst wenn hier das letzte 27,5er geschrottet und das letzte 29er verbogen ist, kehrt hier Ruhe ein. 

Guten Rutsch! Besser mit 26" ...


----------



## gomorra (3. Januar 2018)

Bis die ganzen guten Altbestände zerrockt und weggefahren sind, werden 26er schon noch weiter leben. Ja ja, mit großen Laufrädern ist man schneller unterwegs, ... so heißt es. Aber trainiert ist trainiert. 26er sind übrigens agiler im Handling und wenn du mit dem "Kinderrat" mit dicken Schlappen an der großrädrigen Konkurrenz dran bleibst, weißt du, dass du gut trainiert bist.


----------



## Sven12345 (3. Januar 2018)

Ach kommt schon Leute.
Die ganze Welt fährt 26":
- Kinderräder
- Dirt-/4 Cross
- Lastenräder

So schnell wird das Zeug nicht aussterben.
Ich warte ja drauf, dass 27" wiederbelebt wird 
27" hat einen Durchmesser von 630mm, statt 622mm bei 29".


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Januar 2018)

ich bau mir gerade ein 26" auf 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2225056?in=set


----------



## Altmetal (3. Januar 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ich warte ja drauf, dass 27" wiederbelebt wird
> 27" hat einen Durchmesser von 630mm, statt 622mm bei 29".


Das betrifft doch nur die Felge. Wenn schon dann kommt 700B wieder - 635mm (Hollandradgröße) Felgendurchmesser.


----------



## trailterror (14. August 2018)

https://www.gmbn.com/video/nico-vinks-custom-scott-gambler-gmbn-pro-bikes


----------



## Deleted 289649 (14. August 2018)

Edged schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch! Besser mit 26" ...


I bleib dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (14. August 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> https://www.gmbn.com/video/nico-vinks-custom-scott-gambler-gmbn-pro-bikes


pros fahren 26". kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. August 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bike-check-graham-agassizs-kona-operator-black-sage-fest-2018.html

Der Kommentar von ihm zum Thema 26" is gut.


----------



## RetroRider (14. August 2018)

gomorra schrieb:


> [...] Ja ja, mit großen Laufrädern ist man schneller unterwegs, ... [...]


Ah, deswegen haben Rennräder jetzt 26.5" statt 26". Weil breitere Reifen schneller sind.
Meine Geländeräder sind teilweise auch näher an 27" als an 26".



Sven12345 schrieb:


> [...]
> 27" hat einen Durchmesser von 630mm, statt 622mm bei 29".


Nö, 27" sind 685,5mm und 29" sind 736,6mm. Das Zollmaß ist der *Außen*durchmesser des *Reifen*s.
(Jedenfalls wenn man Marketingsprech ablehnt und sich technisch richtig ausdrücken will.)


----------



## Sven12345 (14. August 2018)

Es ging ja auch um die ETRTO Größe der Felgen.
Deswegen ist 27,5" ja auch kleiner, als 27". 
Verständlich, oder?


----------



## RetroRider (14. August 2018)

27,5" Reifenaußendurchmesser ist ein größerer Reifenaußendurchmesser als 27" Reifenaußendurchmesser.
Aus der Differenz zwischen Reifenaußendurchmesser (Zoll) und Felgendurchmesser (metrisch) kann man auf die Reifenbreite schließen.
Die Marketingbegriffe (sehen nur aus wie Zollmaße) sind kompletter Unsinn.


----------



## dampflocke (26. August 2018)

Eventuell fährt ein SC 5010 auch so toll, aber schwerer wird’s bestimmt. 13,4kg als Alu-XL Frame mit 475mm Reach und 420er Kettenstrebe.
Absolutes 26“ Traumbike.
Es passt sogar eine 1,5 Liter trailsicher in das Rahmendreieck.

Hatte es vorher in L in Carbon mit 12,2kg: 




26“ lives aber sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (26. August 2018)

Top Video 
Was ist das für eine geiler Sound  ?


----------



## trailterror (22. Oktober 2018)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/carson-storch-desert-bomber-maiden-rocky-mountain.html

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/yts-rampage-bikes-and-mullet-crew.html


----------



## crack_MC (4. November 2018)

… hab mir vor ca. 2 Wochen ein NS Bikes Clash in 26" aufgebaut 
macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck, 26" wird in Form dieses Rades also quasi unsterblich


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. November 2018)

crack_MC schrieb:


> … hab mir vor ca. 2 Wochen ein NS Bikes Clash in 26" aufgebaut
> macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck, 26" wird in Form dieses Rades also quasi unsterblich




Bilder


----------



## crack_MC (5. November 2018)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Bilder



Ja, Bilder folgen noch...


----------



## noocelo (11. November 2018)

ungefähr wann?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. November 2018)

Wenn sie entwickelt sind. Dauert halt ne Weile.
(Wer 26" fährt, knipst doch bestimmt auch noch analog.)


----------



## zarea (11. November 2018)

Is ja malen schneller.


----------



## crack_MC (12. November 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> ungefähr wann?



Bei nächster Gelegenheit 

… ist dieser Rahmen in L

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ns-bikes-clash-rahmen-2018/rp-prod165874


----------



## Zask06 (12. November 2018)

Laut HP ist L noch verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (12. November 2018)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Laut HP ist L noch verfügbar.



 ich wollte mir eigentlich keine Bikes mehr aufbauen, sondern erst mal die vorhandenen aufbrauchen...aber das war genau das, was ich schon so lange gesucht hatte 
Wenn jemand zwischen ca. 1,75m und 1,82m Körpergröße ein geiles und simples Allround Hardtail in 26" sucht, kann er hier ruhig zugreifen...Gabeln gibt's bei CRC ja auch gerade günstig


----------



## crack_MC (27. November 2018)

Wenn hier jetzt niemand mehr antwortet, stirbt 26" wirklich noch aus


----------



## Basti138 (27. November 2018)

26 Zoll stirbt nicht aus, fast alle Hersteller bieten 2020 wieder 26 zoll an, 27,5 und 29 wird bleiben, aber nur die Billigschiene.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (27. November 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> 26 Zoll stirbt nicht aus, fast alle Hersteller bieten 2020 wieder 26 zoll an, 27,5 und 29 wird bleiben, aber nur die Billigschiene.


Quelle?


----------



## Basti138 (27. November 2018)

Bike 12/2018






















jetzt kucken sie alle nach


----------



## shiba (27. November 2018)

crack_MC schrieb:


> Wenn hier jetzt niemand mehr antwortet, stirbt 26" wirklich noch aus


Wenn niemand mehr damit fährt, stirbt 26" aus 

Ich hab genug Rahmen, Gabeln und Laufräder, um bis zur Bikerente zu fahren, nur mein Reifenlager muss ich noch etwas aufstocken


----------



## Basti138 (27. November 2018)

Das wird nicht passieren hab nur 26 Zöller - und ich keine viele, die das genauso handhaben.
Der einzigste Ausreißer ist mein Fixi.


----------



## memphis35 (28. November 2018)

Ich habe auch lauter 26er . Bis auf einen Ausreißer u. das ist ein 650B bzw. 27,5 und schon ca. 65 Jahre alt


----------



## Edged (28. November 2018)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch lauter 26er . Bis auf einen Ausreißer u. das ist ein 650B bzw. 27,5 und schon ca. 65 Jahre alt


NeinNein, vom Rahmendesign her eher 51-53 Jahre alt. 

Apropos 26": Gestern noch 26" durch den Wald geharvestet. Geiles Fahrverhalten. Mein 27,5er mit ähnlicher Geo stinkt da mächtig gegen ab.
26" ist def. die Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (29. November 2018)

Läuft noch ganz gut...


----------



## Edged (29. November 2018)

Schickes Bike ohne Schnickschnack! Hat das Flair eines luftgekühlten 911ers. 

Kommst mit der langen Gabel klar? Der Rahmen ist wohl eher auf max 110mm ausgelegt ...


----------



## uncle_ffm (29. November 2018)

Edged schrieb:


> Schickes Bike ohne Schnickschnack! Hat das Flair eines luftgekühlten 911ers.
> 
> Kommst mit der langen Gabel klar? Der Rahmen ist wohl eher auf max 110mm ausgelegt ...



Gabel ist ne 160er Lyrik DH Coil und das Cotic Bfe ist bis 160 freigegeben. Läuft sehr gut. Ist mein Rad für Touren und für die kältere Jahreszeit.

Cheers


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. November 2018)

Edged schrieb:


> Gestern noch 26" durch den Wald geharvestet. Geiles Fahrverhalten. Mein 27,5er mit ähnlicher Geo stinkt da mächtig gegen ab.
> 26" ist def. die Zukunft.


Man kann davon ausgehen, dass irgendwas bewährtes immer wieder aus der Kiste gegrabbelt wird, von Marketingfuzzis einen neuen "Sinn" erhält und dann als Neuerung, respektive "der neueste Shit" wieder zu Geld gemacht.
Ich denke es bleibt noch wenigstens paar Jahre. Irgendwann hovern die MTBler dann durch den Wald, ganz ohne Laufräder, oder die Umwelt wird so abgekackt sein, dass keiner mehr in den Wald und auf die Berge darf. Dann braucht man auch kein 26" mehr.
Wenn ich auch 29" (27,5 weniger) nachvollziehen kann und es bleiben sollte, kann 26" Sachen, die ich nur damit machen will.
Außerdem kann die Industrie mit all den verschiedenen Standards noch mehr Kohle scheffeln, da wäre es dumm 26" in der Mottenkiste verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## dj_gerard (2. Juni 2019)

Ich trau mich mal einen Beitrag zu leisten, ohne die vorherigen Beiträge gelesen zu haben. Entschuldigt! Ich habe nach den ganzen Hypes mal das letzte gebaute Glory 26er von 2014 und das aktuelle 27,5er Glory getestet. Meine Runden-Zeiten sind mit dem 27,5er nicht besser und der Fahrspaß nimmt durch das zusätzliche Gewicht ein Stück ab. Das 27,5er ist minimal laufruhiger über Wurzeln, aber abgesehen davon bringt es für mich fast nur Nachteile mit sich. Ich fliege auch mit dem 26er über die Wurzeln. Das 26er ist leichter und agiler und das steht für mich deutlich mehr auf der Waage als die anderen Eigenschaften. Dem Käufer sollte man immer noch die Wahl lassen, sich mit einem 26er, 27,5er oder sogar 29er auszurüsten. Am Ende kommt es auf die Körpergröße, das Einsatzgebiet und den persönlichen Geschmack an. Ich bin 1,83 und Fahre ein Glory 26er in L und bin einfach nur begeistert. Eine kleine Anmerkung noch. Die Downhiller und auch die meisten anderen MTBs waren lange nur in 26er verfügbar und die größeren Menschen musste sich auf die kleinen Fahrräder zwingen oder in die Röhre gucken. Ich finde es toll, dass es jetzt auch Angebote in 27,5er und 29er gibt. Die Laufrädergrößen sollten aber abgedeckt bleiben und sich nicht reduzieren. Bleibt bei der Laufradgröße, die am besten zu euch passt. Der Markt muss sich dem Kunden anpassen und nicht umgekehrt. Die Fahrradindustrie hat uns mal mächtig eine reingeschlagen und viele Käufer zu einer neuen Laufradgröße gezwungen, weil es einfach keine 26er mehr zu kaufen gab. 'Das gesagt ist natürlich auch für 29>27,5er übertragbar. Im Gebraucht-Markt gibt es immer noch 26er und es wird auch noch überwiegend 27,5er geben. Die Rahmen und Laufräder sind das ausschlaggebendste. Die restlichen Komonenten sind für alle Räder mehr oder weniger nutzbar. Der Markt wird sich uns anpassen, wenn nicht alle dem neusten Rahmen hinterherlaufen. Hier im Forum schrieb mal jemand im Bike Magazin gelesen zu haben, das 2020 die 26er wieder eingeführt werden. Hoffen wir auf ein breites Angebot.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2019)

dj_gerard schrieb:


> ... in die Röhre gucken..


Spätestens bei Federgabeln ist der Zug leider schon abgefahren. Vernünftige Laufradsätze sind jetzt schon Mangelware.

Ich hab ja schon ein 27,5er Fully und ein 26er hardtail aus Stahl..beides geil. Letztens hab ich da mal auf einem 29er hardtail gesessen und mir ist wieder direkt der Unterschied aufgefallen. Auch toll aber stelziger. Es fährt sich halt nicht besser, sondern nur anders aber auch geil.

Das sieht die Bikeindustrie natürlich nicht so und erzählt viele Märchen. Ansonsten bekommt man ja zum Glück noch jede Menge 26Zoll-Verschleisskram und ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich das ändert, zumal es für "kleine Menschen" keine bessere Option gibt. 

Was ich nicht glaube, dass sich der Markt anpassen wird oder eine Neuauflage gibt aber es ist ja bekanntlich nix unmöglich. Ich suche übrigens immer noch nach einem schnellen schönen Laufradsatz für 26 Zoll für Felgenbremse. Da ist leider fast nichts mehr möglich..auch in 2020 nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (2. Juni 2019)

dj_gerard schrieb:


> 2020 die 26er wieder eingeführt werden. Hoffen wir auf ein breites Angebot.


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## RocketMorton (2. Juni 2019)

Das glaube ich auch nicht. Aber wenn das im Bike Magazin gestanden haben soll, müssen es ja auch andere gelesen haben. Kann das hier irgendwer bestätigen?


----------



## dampflocke (2. Juni 2019)

Es gibt genug LRS Möglichkeiten für 26“ zb alle stans mk3 sind auch in 26 verfügbar, und das sind sowieso die besten Felgen.
Gabel gehen auch problemlos entsprechende 27,5 Versionen.
Bei Reifen gibt es Minion 3C, also da ist nichts ausgestorben.

Hier wird auch noch gefahren:





[email protected]


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Juni 2019)

Jetzt wartet einfach mal ab bis der Markt gesättigt ist mit 650b, dann brauchen sie wieder was neues (26Zoll)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## zarea (2. Juni 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Oder 26,5". Weil das die Vorteile von 26" und 27,5" in unerwarteter Weise optimal verbindet.


Das wird ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl, ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. Juni 2019)

dj_gerard schrieb:


> Ich trau mich mal einen Beitrag zu leisten, ohne die vorherigen Beiträge gelesen zu haben.


 Da hast Du mA erstmal nix verkehrt gemacht. 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Spätestens bei Federgabeln ist der Zug leider schon abgefahren. Vernünftige Laufradsätze sind jetzt schon Mangelware.


Man darf gern auf Starrgabel gehen. Mache ich derzeit.
Manitou haben auch noch jede Menge an 26" Federgabeln in ihrem Portfolio. Oder sind die etwa nicht ganz so cool wie Fox oder Rock Shox? ^^ 
Und bei den Laufrädern lässt man sich notfalls aus China die CFK Felgen kommen und speicht sie sich selber ein.



RocketMorton schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch nicht. Aber wenn das im Bike Magazin gestanden haben soll, müssen es ja auch andere gelesen haben. Kann das hier irgendwer bestätigen?


Evtl. hat ja mal jmd so etwas wie "Humor" gehabt und ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt?....?  Hast Du das mal in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## Edged (2. Juni 2019)

Jedesmal wenn ich von meinem 27,5er HT auf mein Steel-26"-HT umsteige, denke ich:
Uiii, was für ein Zappelphilip. Nach ein paar Minuten aber dann will ich nur noch enge Kehren ... ... Goil ... 

Unterschied ist wie 'n Mini zu 'nem 5er BMW. Und Suffs fallen eh raus ...


----------



## rai-b (2. Juni 2019)

Hier z.B steht, dass 650B oder 27,5", was 584 mm Felgendurchmesser nach ETRTO entspricht, gar nicht so neu ist. Die alten Clunkers waren wohl auf 650B unterwegs. Und das war vor den ersten MTBs.
http://www.650b.de/ 
https://www.kurbelix.de/ratgeber/re...er-verschiedenen-reifengroessen-etrto-tabelle 
26" entspricht nach ETRTO 559 mm Felgendurchmesser. Das fährt wohl mehr als die halbe Welt in ihren Alltagsrädern, insbesondere wenn man nach Fernost guckt, was wohl auch der Grund gewesen zu sein scheint, warum es sich bei den MTBs erstmal etabliert hat.
29" entspricht einem Felgendurchmesser von 622 mm nach ETRTO, was schon seit Jahrzehnten ebenso auf 28" Laufräder für Rennräder zutrifft.
Offensichtlich gibt es also gar nicht soviele unterschiedliche Felgendurchmesser.
26" = 559 mm 
26" = 571 mm / 650C - Triathlon, bereits nicht mehr so üblich
27,5" = 584 mm /650B
28" Rennrad oder 29" MTB = 622 mm
ergibt für unsere Breiten drei bis vier verschiedene Felgendurchmesser (ab 26"). Das ist jetzt auch nicht soviel. Die Triathleten sind mittlerweile auf 28" unterwegs, bleiben noch drei Felgengrößen, von denen keine jünger als 40 Jahre ist. Schafft man also ein paar schmale und ein paar breite Felgen in bewährten Maßen, schlanke und fette Reifen, so erhält man Laufräder mit unterschiedlichen Gesamtdurchmessern und schafft so aus drei genormten Felgenmaßen fünf oder mehr Laufradgrößen.
Wie schon andere geschrieben haben wird der Markt Bedürfnisse befriedigen und Kaufreize setzen. Und wir werden weiterhin 26" Reifen kaufen können und auch folgenden Kaufreizen nachgehen.


----------



## RetroRider (2. Juni 2019)

zarea schrieb:


> Das wird ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl, ich freu mich schon.


Hab ich schon längst gemacht. 2.0"-Reifen runter, 2.25"-Reifen drauf - schon hast du von 26" auf 26.5" umgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RocketMorton (2. Juni 2019)

QUOTE=Evtl. hat ja mal jmd so etwas wie "Humor" gehabt und ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt?....?  Hast Du das mal in Betracht gezogen? [/QUOTE]

Ach was? Warum frage ich wohl nach einer Verifizierung dieser Aussage...


----------



## RetroRider (2. Juni 2019)

rai-b schrieb:


> Hier z.B steht, dass 650B oder 27,5", was 584 mm Felgendurchmesser nach ETRTO entspricht, gar nicht so neu ist. Die alten Clunkers waren wohl auf 650B unterwegs. Und das war vor den ersten MTBs.
> http://www.650b.de/
> https://www.kurbelix.de/ratgeber/re...er-verschiedenen-reifengroessen-etrto-tabelle
> 26" entspricht nach ETRTO 559 mm Felgendurchmesser. Das fährt wohl mehr als die halbe Welt in ihren Alltagsrädern, insbesondere wenn man nach Fernost guckt, was wohl auch der Grund gewesen zu sein scheint, warum es sich bei den MTBs erstmal etabliert hat.
> ...


Das ist Unsinn. Der Felgendurchmesser ist der Reifen*innen*durchmesser. Das Zollmaß ist der Reifen*außen*durchmesser. Zwischen Außen- und Innendurchmesser des Reifens gehört kein Gleich-Zeichen sondern ein Größer-Zeichen.


----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2019)

...neben Notubes gibts auch noch die Hope Felgen (auch die Rezenteste) neu in 26''


----------



## rai-b (2. Juni 2019)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Der Felgendurchmesser ist der Reifen*innen*durchmesser. Das Zollmaß ist der Reifen*außen*durchmesser. Zwischen Außen- und Innendurchmesser des Reifens gehört kein Gleich-Zeichen sondern ein Größer-Zeichen.


Ja, sachlich gesehen hast Du recht. Dann darf aber die Ursprungsfrage auch nicht lauten: "stirbt 26" aus", denn es geht hier wohl geminhin um Bereifung für 559er Felgen, bzw. um Reifen mit ebendiesem Innendurchmesser. Der Volksmund gebraucht die Zoll-Zahlen entsprechend der von mir sachlich falsch gesetzten Gleichzeichen. Der Conti GrandPrix 28-559 ist als 26" Reifen definiert, der Conti Baron Apex 60-559 ist ebenso ein definierter 26" Reifen. Den Conti Grand Prix gibt es auch als 28-622. In den Maßen ist er als 28" Reifen definiert. Ebenso gibt es den Baron Apex in den Maßen 60-622. Dieser ist aber ein definierter 29" Reifen. Hier werden also aus zwei ETRTO Maßen drei Lauradgrößen gezaubert.


RetroRider schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst gemacht. 2.0"-Reifen runter, 2.25"-Reifen drauf - schon hast du von 26" auf 26.5" umgerüstet.


Retrorider bestätigt mit seinem humorvollen Beitrag, dass die Laufrad-Größenangabe in Zoll die unkonkreteste aller Definitionen ist.

Wenn ich auch die falschen Worte genutzt habe, so bleiben am Ende drei Felgenmaße für den Durchmesser übrig, solche für Reifen mit Innendurchmesser 559 mm, solche für 584 mm und solche für 622 mm. Und das es Felgen in verschiedenen Breiten gibt, ist auch nichts Neues.
So glaube und hoffe ich, dass wir noch lange Reifen in den Maßen ETRTO 559 mm bekommen werden, in 26" also.


----------



## Edged (3. Juni 2019)

Wie war das noch? Murmeltier?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. Juni 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> Wie war das noch? Murmeltier?


Ist ja die Industrie und die so unglaublich neutrale Radpresse die damals diese Mähr mit den unfahrbaren 26ern mit markigen Sprüchen ins Laufen gebracht hat, die vor allem anfangs überwiegend alle Verbesserungen auf die Laufradgröße bezogen haben:

27,5er ÜBERROLLEN HINDERNISSE 66 % BESSER WIE 26er!

26er SIND NICHT GUT FÜR DEN WELTFRIEDEN!

WER 26er FÄHRT SCHLÄGT AUCH KLEINE KINDER!

27,5er MACHEN EINEN UM 46,7 % SCHNELLER!

WER 26er FÄHRT IST LEBENSMÜDE!

HEIL 27,5 ZOLL!


----------



## Edged (3. Juni 2019)

Ich bin seit 30 Jahren MTBler und habe so manche Sau durchs Dorf laufen gesehen.
Biketechnisch bin ich noch auf dem Stand von vor 15 Jahren. Da waren die Bikes m.E. ausentwickelt.

Es kamen dann dickere Lenker, dicke Achsen, andere Antriebsansätze etc.. Alles Sachen, die niemand benötigt, fuhren wir doch auch mit dem 'alten Material' irgendwie perfekt, störungs- und unfallfrei.
Für die Wirtschaft sind aber ständige Neuansätze überlebenswichtig. Ob nun notwendig oder nicht ...

Unterschlagung: Ein 27,5er HT besitze ich schon. Träge Sau ...


----------



## Teguerite (3. Juni 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 30 Jahren MTBler und habe so manche Sau durchs Dorf laufen gesehen.
> Biketechnisch bin ich noch auf dem Stand von vor 15 Jahren. Da waren die Bikes m.E. ausentwickelt.
> 
> Es kamen dann dickere Lenker, dicke Achsen, andere Antriebsansätze etc.. Alles Sachen, die niemand benötigt, fuhren wir doch auch mit dem 'alten Material' irgendwie perfekt, störungs- und unfallfrei.
> ...



Ist bei mir genauso. Was mich als Fazit am meisten nervt ist dass ich heute bei einem Mittelklasse Serien 29er fast 2 kg mehr rumwuchten muss als noch vor 15 Jahren. Da ich eher bergauf orientiert bin sehe ich da null Fortschritt.


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Juni 2019)

Wo sollen denn die 2 Kilo mehr stecken?
Wenn aktuelle billige Komponenten mit teuren älteren Teilen verglichen werden, dann ist das mA nicht ganz so hilfreich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RocketMorton (3. Juni 2019)

Das sehe ich ähnlich. Das Marathon Hardtail dass ich 2003 fuhr, war fast so schwer wie mein heutiges Enduro. Bei deutlich schlechterer Performance! Bei den Gabeln sehe ich allerdings auch eher eine Berg und Tal Fahrt. Klar sind heutige Gabeln deutlich besser, aber auch störanfälliger. Vor 2010 hatte ich nicht soviele Probleme wie nach 2010. Die beste Mischung aus Performance und Zuverlässigkeit war meine 2006er Magura Laurin 130. Die hatte ein unglaublich geiles Ansprechverhalten und hat nie gezickt. Auch meine 2007er RS Reba war ein Sahneteil und wer je eine gepflegte Magura Wotan gefahren ist...


----------



## veganpunk (3. Juni 2019)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Spätestens bei Federgabeln ist der Zug leider schon abgefahren. Vernünftige Laufradsätze sind jetzt schon Mangelware.
> 
> Ich hab ja schon ein 27,5er Fully und ein 26er hardtail aus Stahl..beides geil. Letztens hab ich da mal auf einem 29er hardtail gesessen und mir ist wieder direkt der Unterschied aufgefallen. Auch toll aber stelziger. Es fährt sich halt nicht besser, sondern nur anders aber auch geil.
> 
> ...


Selber Radsatz zusammenbauen oder lassen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. Juni 2019)

veganpunk schrieb:


> Selber Radsatz zusammenbauen oder lassen?


"Fertig" und bezahlbar und am liebsten gebraucht und leicht. Am liebsten kein mainstream. Ich brauch nix Neues, weils nicht passt. Ist für ein 1991er Scott Superlite, was ich noch sehr gerne fahre.


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Juni 2019)

Da gab es letztens mal wieder was im Basar. Von einem geschlachteten Breezer.


----------



## wieman01 (4. Juni 2019)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn die 2 Kilo mehr stecken?
> Wenn aktuelle billige Komponenten mit teuren älteren Teilen verglichen werden, dann ist das mA nicht ganz so hilfreich...


Das inzwischen deutlich höhere Durchschnittsgewicht wird auch immer wieder vom Bike Magazin und anderen moniert. Die Tendenz zu schwereren Rädern kommt vermutlich daher, dass die neuen Modelle inzwischen alle immer recht abfahrtslastig ausgelegt sind, sogar die Modelle aus den Bereichen All-Mountain & Trail. Das wird zum Teil kompensiert durch Carbon-Teile, aber grundsätzlich sind die Räder tatsächlich schwerer geworden, weil die technischen Anforderungen gestiegen sind.

Wenn ich mein zehn Jahre altes All-Mountain von Cube mit neueren Rädern vergleiche, dann ist der Unterschied inzwischen doch schon deutlich zu sehen. Nächstes Jahr will ich auf 27,5 Zoll und eine neuere Geometrie umsatteln, mich nervt inzwischen die alte Kiste.


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Juni 2019)

wieman01 schrieb:


> aber grundsätzlich sind die Räder tatsächlich schwerer geworden, weil die technischen Anforderungen gestiegen sind.


Da darf man sich bitte aber auch nicht aufregen und Birnen mit Äpfeln vergleichen.
 Wenn ich mein derzeit 29" Bike mit dem technischen Stand von ca. 2001 vergleichen würde, also was ich damals so gefahren habe, dann sind da tatsächlich etwa zwei Kilo Unterschied - wobei das 29" eben 2 Kilo leichter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (4. Juni 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 30 Jahren MTBler und habe so manche Sau durchs Dorf laufen gesehen.
> Biketechnisch bin ich noch auf dem Stand von vor 15 Jahren. Da waren die Bikes m.E. ausentwickelt.
> 
> Es kamen dann dickere Lenker, dicke Achsen, andere Antriebsansätze etc.. Alles Sachen, die niemand benötigt, fuhren wir doch auch mit dem 'alten Material' irgendwie perfekt, störungs- und unfallfrei.
> Für die Wirtschaft sind aber ständige Neuansätze überlebenswichtig. Ob nun notwendig oder nicht ...


Das fasst den ganzen Thread hier ja perfekt zusammen.  Ein paar Ewiggestrige, die sich verzweifelt ihren Uralt-Hobel schönreden, weil damals in der guten alten Zeit ja alles besser war. Wer tatsächlich der Meinung ist, daß sich in den letzten 15 Jahren nichts neues in Richtung Material, Geometrie, Anbauteile und Haltbarkeit weiterentwickelt hat, ist vermutlich auch der Meinung, daß PCs mit Windows 95 "ausentwickelt" waren und Röhrenfernseher noch immer das beste Bild darstellen können.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Das fasst den ganzen Thread hier ja perfekt zusammen.  Ein paar Ewiggestrige, die sich verzweifelt ihren Uralt-Hobel schönreden, weil damals in der guten alten Zeit ja alles besser war. Wer tatsächlich der Meinung ist, daß sich in den letzten 15 Jahren nichts neues in Richtung Material, Geometrie, Anbauteile und Haltbarkeit weiterentwickelt hat, ist vermutlich auch der Meinung, daß PCs mit Windows 95 "ausentwickelt" waren und Röhrenfernseher noch immer das beste Bild darstellen können.


Ist dem etwa nicht so?


----------



## Grossvater (4. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Das fasst den ganzen Thread hier ja perfekt zusammen.  Ein paar Ewiggestrige, die sich verzweifelt ihren Uralt-Hobel schönreden, weil damals in der guten alten Zeit ja alles besser war. Wer tatsächlich der Meinung ist, daß sich in den letzten 15 Jahren nichts neues in Richtung Material, Geometrie, Anbauteile und Haltbarkeit weiterentwickelt hat, ist vermutlich auch der Meinung, daß PCs mit Windows 95 "ausentwickelt" waren und Röhrenfernseher noch immer das beste Bild darstellen können.


    mööööp


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## Edged (4. Juni 2019)

Mein Google heißt "*Der große Brockhaus*". 

Kennste nicht? Googel mal ...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## wieman01 (4. Juni 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich, zu welchem Preis da die letzte Ausgabe noch gehandelt wird. Ich dachte, die kann man einfach mal für lau abstauben.


Siehste? Lohnt sich doch, in ein paar alte Sachen zu investieren.

Aber Spaß beiseite, in den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich enorm viel getan. Und in zehn Jahren werden wir zurückblicken und uns fragen, ob das wirklich die Hobel gewesen sind, mit denen wir über die Alpen oder Ähnliches gefahren sind. In zehn Jahren wird es am Rad alleine so viel Elektronik geben... auf ein paar Dinge freue ich mich schon jetzt.

Automatische Einstellung des Fahrwerks, elektronische Schaltungen, Luftdruckmesser... die Bike hat einen Ausblick gegeben. Wird es für uns dafür unsportlicher? Ich glaube nicht. Aber man muss sich vermutlich davon verabschieden, dass man alles selbst am Rad schrauben kann. Schade, aber der Fortschritt geht halt weiter.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## Edged (4. Juni 2019)

Jo, isso. Der Fortschritt geht weiter. Die Sicherheitstechnik aktueller Automobile halte ich gar für unverzichtbar.

Mit meinen alten MTB-Hobeln bin ich aber auch nicht unentspannter unterwegs als meine Vereinskollegen mit immer dem letzten Schrei unter dem Hintern. Im Gegenteil - sogar streßfreier, weil an meinen alten Teilen nach 10.000den Km immer noch alles funktioniert. Regelmäßig die 9-fach-Kette gewechselt, alle 10.000 Km ein neues mittleres Kettenblatt, Reifenwechsel, Reinigung, schmieren und gut ist. Sogar die Dämpfer halten noch die Luft.
Was können die neuen Dinger nun besser?
Sie sind weder schneller, noch leichter, noch wendiger, noch fluffiger berab, noch sonstewas.
Aber hübscher - hübscher sind die neuen Dinger auf keinen Fall ...


----------



## Grossvater (4. Juni 2019)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Siehste? Lohnt sich doch, in ein paar alte Sachen zu investieren.
> 
> Aber Spaß beiseite, in den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich enorm viel getan. Und in zehn Jahren werden wir zurückblicken und uns fragen, ob das wirklich die Hobel gewesen sind, mit denen wir über die Alpen oder Ähnliches gefahren sind. In zehn Jahren wird es am Rad alleine so viel Elektronik geben... auf ein paar Dinge freue ich mich schon jetzt.
> 
> Automatische Einstellung des Fahrwerks, elektronische Schaltungen, Luftdruckmesser... die Bike hat einen Ausblick gegeben. Wird es für uns dafür unsportlicher? Ich glaube nicht. Aber man muss sich vermutlich davon verabschieden, dass man alles selbst am Rad schrauben kann. Schade, aber der Fortschritt geht halt weiter.


Könnte leider halt auch passieren, dass wir uns vor lauter Fortschritt irgendwann zurückblickend fragen: "Was? Da durfte man früher einfach so überall frei rumfahren?"
Aber OT - hat ja eigentlich nix mit LR Größe zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Juni 2019)

Joo..die Räder werden immer größer und länger und die Radwege bleiben schmal wie eh und je und dann die 2m-Regelung. Das zum Thema: Fortschritt.;-)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. Juni 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> ... ABS ...


Ich brauch abba ASR


----------



## Edged (4. Juni 2019)

Auf jeden Fall!
Wie bekommt man die Kraft seines tetosterongeschwängerten Carbonrosses sonst überhaupt gebändigt?


----------



## RetroRider (4. Juni 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Das fasst den ganzen Thread hier ja perfekt zusammen.  Ein paar Ewiggestrige, die sich verzweifelt ihren Uralt-Hobel schönreden, weil damals in der guten alten Zeit ja alles besser war. Wer tatsächlich der Meinung ist, daß sich in den letzten 15 Jahren nichts neues in Richtung Material, Geometrie, Anbauteile und Haltbarkeit weiterentwickelt hat, ist vermutlich auch der Meinung, daß PCs mit Windows 95 "ausentwickelt" waren und Röhrenfernseher noch immer das beste Bild darstellen können.


Darüberhinaus gibt's aber vielleicht auch Leute, die zwischen Elektronik und Mechanik unterscheiden können.
Zum Glück gibt's auch noch neue Rahmen mit alter Geometrie. Kostet halt weniger als das hippe Material, aber Hauptsache mir passt's. Daß es einem anderen Menschen nicht passt, besteite ich gar nicht.

Nachtrag: Win95? War das nicht ein Betriebssystem das weniger konnte als AmigaOS? Wo auf der Welt findet man Jemanden, der den Sch**** gut findet?


----------



## Muckal (4. Juni 2019)

Fahr jeden Tag auf 26" zur Bushaltestelle. Geht gut


----------



## RetroRider (4. Juni 2019)

rai-b schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn ich auch die falschen Worte genutzt habe, so bleiben am Ende drei Felgenmaße für den Durchmesser übrig, solche für Reifen mit Innendurchmesser 559 mm, solche für 584 mm und solche für 622 mm. Und das es Felgen in verschiedenen Breiten gibt, ist auch nichts Neues.
> So glaube und hoffe ich, dass wir noch lange Reifen in den Maßen ETRTO 559 mm bekommen werden, in 26" also.


Joa.
Aber man kann auch das was nach einem Maß klingt einfach als Maß auffassen. Klappt völlig problemlos. Einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Weil ich's in diesem Jahr noch nicht gepostet hab:


----------



## wieman01 (4. Juni 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> ... ABS ...


Beim MTB wohl wenig sinnvoll, aber bei Stadträder und E-Bikes wird das kommen, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Basti138 (4. Juni 2019)

Wobei mal bei der Art ABS der Druck nur weggenommen wird. Es gibt keine Pumpe.
Wenn man am Lenker ansteht, bremsts nicht mehr und man muss neu ausholen - dürfte unangenehm sein, wenn man gerade in ner Schreckbremsung ist.


----------



## Basti138 (4. Juni 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich brauch abba



Beschde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (4. Juni 2019)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genauso. Was mich als Fazit am meisten nervt ist dass ich heute bei einem Mittelklasse Serien 29er fast 2 kg mehr rumwuchten muss als noch vor 15 Jahren. Da ich eher bergauf orientiert bin sehe ich da null Fortschritt.



Dafür ists bergab nun wie Ego-Shooter mit God-Mode und unendlich Munition!!!!!111111elf


----------



## Basti138 (4. Juni 2019)

Es soll aber Leute geben, die nicht Ego Shooter spielen wollen, sondern Fahrradfahren, so richtig mit Treten wie früher 

!!!!!  001100 010010 011110 100001 101101 110011


----------



## Shonzo (4. Juni 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Es soll aber Leute geben, die nicht Ego Shooter spielen wollen, sondern Fahrradfahren, so richtig mit Treten wie früher



Geht doch. Sogar mit 2kg mehr. Besseres Training.
Hast du ja auch extra bezahlt, die 2kg. Muss also gut sein. ;-)


----------



## slowbeat (4. Juni 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Es soll aber Leute geben, die nicht Ego Shooter spielen wollen, sondern Fahrradfahren, so richtig mit Treten wie früher
> 
> !!!!!  001100 010010 011110 100001 101101 110011


Jorr, früher, als man im Steinfeld noch für den nächsten Double beschleunigt hat.
Das gibts mit großen Rädern nicht mehr.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Juni 2019)

.​


----------



## Basti138 (4. Juni 2019)

Teufelszeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (5. Juni 2019)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Beim MTB wohl wenig sinnvoll, aber bei Stadträder und E-Bikes wird das kommen, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Räder mit ABS liefert Riese und Müller seit diesem Jahr schon an Kunden (bzw. Händler) aus.
Und die Lastenräder von denen haben sogar hinten ein 26" großes Laufrad, es wird also nie sterben 

Auch nett: An einem Lastenrad, also ein modernes Rad, wo eine Steckachse mehr Sinn machen würde, als an jedem anderen Rad, verbauen die erst ab 2018 eine vorn und hinten ist es bis heute noch nicht in Sicht


----------



## rai-b (5. Juni 2019)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Joa.
> Aber man kann auch das was nach einem Maß klingt einfach als Maß auffassen. Klappt völlig problemlos. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Weil ich's in diesem Jahr noch nicht gepostet hab:



Das ist aber eine schöne Tabelle.  Bei der Vielfalt steigt die Hoffnung, dass es noch lange Reifen für meine Räder gibt, die ich immer nur als 26"er gesehen habe.

Das heißt aber auch, dass das ...



RetroRider schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst gemacht. 2.0"-Reifen runter, 2.25"-Reifen drauf - schon hast du von 26" auf 26.5" umgerüstet.



gar kein Scherz war. Hatte ich so aufgefaßt, bitte entschuldige.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juni 2019)

Eine Botschaft an Alle die kein 26" mehr fahren


----------



## xrated (14. Juni 2019)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Joa.
> Aber man kann auch das was nach einem Maß klingt einfach als Maß auffassen. Klappt völlig problemlos. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Weil ich's in diesem Jahr noch nicht gepostet hab:



hast aber den "Sag" vergessen


----------



## Shonzo (14. Juni 2019)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Joa.
> Aber man kann auch das was nach einem Maß klingt einfach als Maß auffassen. Klappt völlig problemlos. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Weil ich's in diesem Jahr noch nicht gepostet hab:



Alte Zeichnung ausm MTB Museum? ;-)

 65-584 (27.5 x 2.60 Zoll)
 70-584 (27.5 x 2.80 Zoll)
 75-584 (27.5 x 3.00 Zoll)
Und so weiter...


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Juni 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Alte Zeichnung ausm MTB Museum? ;-)
> 
> 65-584 (27.5 x 2.60 Zoll)
> 70-584 (27.5 x 2.80 Zoll)
> ...


Retro...Museum....passt doch...


----------



## Cityracer (5. Juli 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich, zu welchem Preis da die letzte Ausgabe noch gehandelt wird. Ich dachte, die kann man einfach mal für lau abstauben.



und die werden bald noch teurer....gebundene physische Bücher haben den unschlagbaren Vorteil, können nicht nachträglich "editiert" oder einfach mal was ganz gelöscht werden. außerden lesen die PRISM-Partner nicht mit und senden alles an die NSA  


26er müssten eigentlich im Zuge der aktuellen politisch korrekten Klimadebatte wieder mehr Beachtung finden, schließlich bedeuten kleinere Räder auch weniger Ressourcen und CO2-Verbrauch...natürlich nur unter der Prämisse, man strengt sich beim Fahren nicht so an. zu viel Anstrengung = zu viel Ausatemvolumen = zu viel CO2. 









						Wie viel CO2 atmet der Mensch aus?
					

Wie viel CO2 atmet ein Mensch in in einem Jahr aus? Und hat es einen Einfluss auf den Klimawandel? Hier gibt es dir Antwort.



					www.co2online.de
				




###


----------



## Edged (5. Juli 2019)

Cityracer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant. Heißt also weniger Nachwuchs zu zeugen. Dann aber mal wieder die Frage, wieviel Ressourcen die Produktion eines Jahresverbrauchs an Kondomen verschlingt. Da wird es kompliziert ...
Fragen über Fragen ... 

Reicht dafür ggf. der eingesparte Gummi von 29" auf 26"?


----------



## Basti138 (5. Juli 2019)

Kondome braucht man nicht.
Wir haben früher Schaafsdärme genommen. Und hin und wieder hing sogar das Schaaf noch dran.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (5. Juli 2019)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el presidente69 (5. Juli 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Die Öko-Bilanz eines Fahrrads ist eh ziemlich mies. Ab und zu in den SUV steigen gleicht das etwas aus.



Noch schlimmer ist die von Schlepperschiffen. Wenn die bis zur Küste nach Lybien fahren müssen und dann wochenlang im Mittelmeer herumschippern, wenn man da den Verbrauch an Schweröl bedenkt und welche "Überraschungen" damit nach Europa gebracht werden, ob Krankheiten, Aviationsexperten, etc,... 
Hat das schon mal jemand berechnet? ;-) ;-)


----------



## trailterror (20. Juli 2019)




----------



## RetroRider (22. Juli 2019)

Wenn "ausgestorben" in dem Kontext soviel bedeutet wie "nicht mehr Mainstream", dann find ich das gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. August 2019)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn "ausgestorben" in dem Kontext soviel bedeutet wie "nicht mehr Mainstream", dann find ich das gar nicht so schlimm.



... nein, das bedeutet es leider nicht ...


----------

